# Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?



## Daniel_M (8. Februar 2010)

*Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo zusammen,

wolltet ihr schon immer einen Artikel zu einem bestimmten Thema in der PCGH lesen? Wollt ihr aufrüsten und wünscht euch entsprechende Produkttests oder interessieren euch Test-Fakten zu den neusten Hardware-Gerüchten?

In diesem Thread könnt ihr uns eure Artikelwünsche mitteilen. Wir sind gespannt auf eure Vorschläge.

Bitte bedenkt, dass wir nur Meldungen berücksichtigen können, bei denen das Thema ausführlich erklärt wird.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gerne ein Blu-ray Special lesen.
Das heißt die Beleuchtung und Erläuterung der Technik, Tips zum Aufrüsten, Tests von Blu-ray Laufwerken und ggf. auch von Player, die Hardware dafür usw.


----------



## herethic (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bios Guide für LGA1156 und LGA1366 (über AM3 habt ihr ja auch schon gemacht)
Es werden Biosfunktionen erklärt+Wichtigkeit der Funktionen

[How-To]PC reinigen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal ein Hintergrundartikel zum Thema OC/Takt allgemein interessieren.
Was ist der Grund dafür, dass ein bestimmter Schaltkreis bei einem bestimmten Takt nicht mehr richtig funktioniert?
Wieso hat ein anderer Schaltkreis in der gleichen Fertigung, z.T. der gleichen CPU Architektur noch ordentlich Reserven? (Vergleich Desktop/Mobile oder auch FSB bei E8xxx und E5xxx. Bei letzterem könnte man das ganze auch mit einem OC-Special kombinieren, dass nicht nur Empfehlungen für einzelne Einstellungen gibt, sondern mal erklärt, was sich eigentlich elektrisch ändert, wenn man z.B. die VTT anhebt, Loadline Calibration deaktiviert und an der Clock Scew rumschraubt - und welche Vor- und Nachteile das mit sich bringt. Insbesondere Nachteile werden in OC-Artikeln gerne vergessen bzw. mit einem allgemeinen "geringere Lebensdauer" oder "geringere Stabilität" abgetan. Aber was eigentlich passiert und wie riskant es ist, wird selten nachvollzogen)


----------



## DerJoshi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kabel Sleeven von A-Z und vielleicht auch wie man dann ein Netzteil auseinander baut und dieses sleevt. Weil davor hab ich nen bisschen Angst


----------



## ile (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gerne... 

... einen Test der neuen SpinPoint F3 EcoGreen-Festplatten von Samsung lesen 

... einen Test zu neuen 120mm- und 140mm-Lüftern sowie exotische Riesenlüfter (z. B. die neuen von Xigmatek) lesen in Verbindung mit neuen Lüftersteuerungstests (Die letzten derartigen Tests sind schon ein wenig her und in deisem Marktsegment tut sich ja doch einiges) --> Tests von den neuen Noiseblocker-Modellen, dem neuen von EKL und neuen von Scythe;
hier zusätzlich Auskunft über die CPU-Lüftersteuerung von verschiedenen Mainboardherstellern machen, bezüglich:
- wieweit die Lüfter heruntergeregelt werden (Ich hab mir nämlich bei nem Freund mal seine c't geschnappt (Keine Angst, ich hab sie nicht aboniert ) und festgestellt, dass Gigabyte-Boards nur bis max. 50% der Maximaldrehzahl herunterregeln ; dies widerspricht ja durchaus dem Attribut "Sehr gute Lüftersteuerung", welches ihr Gigabyte-Boards attestiert (auch wenn sie eine sehr feinfühlige Steuerung haben))
- welche Zieltemperatur für die CPU festgelegt ist bei verschiedenen Einstellungen (bei asus: Silent vs. Auto)
- Probleme/Qualität der PWM-Regelung
Das sind alles keine sehr aufwendigen Sachen, da könnte man doch nen ganz netten Artikel drüber machen

(Weitere interessante Themen (VGA-Kühler und Dämmung) sind erfreulicherweise fürs nächste Heft schon angekündigt )


P. S.: Dass man sich hier Artikel wünschen kann, finde ich super, das sollte öfters gemacht werden!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*@ ile*

Die Xigmatek-Monster-Lüfter packen wir rein, zumindest die Daten und wohl auch eine Lautheitsmessung - die liegen auf meinem Tisch. VGA-Kühler bastel ich seit Tagen, wird ein cooler Artikel _imo_.

*@ DerJoshi*

NT zerlegen wird es nicht geben, ebenso wie NT-Lüfter modden. Das Risiko ist zu groß und am Ende sind wir die Dummen


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne ein Blu-ray Special lesen.
> .


Also da bin ich dabei.
Ich bitte da um umfangreiche Tests mit mehreren Betriebssystemen, sowie Grafikkarten-Bildschirm Konfigurationen und wann es zu Problemen beim Abspielen von HD-Filmen kommen kann, auch wenn alle Geräte HDCP-kompatibel sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ ile*
> 
> Die Xigmatek-Monster-Lüfter packen wir rein, zumindest die Daten und wohl auch eine Lautheitsmessung - die liegen auf meinem Tisch. VGA-Kühler bastel ich seit Tagen, wird ein cooler Artikel _imo_



Könntet ihr die Lüfter eigentlich mal bei einer einheitlichen Leistung oder (einfacher zu realisieren) einheitlichen Lautstärke vergleichen?
Eure bisherigen Tests lassen sich immer sehr schwer auswerten (Lüfter A: 0,5 Sone und 30°C oder 0,3 Sone und 40°C. Lüfter B 35°C und 0,4 Sone oder 45°C und 0,2Sone. Da weiß man dann ohne Rechnen und abschätzen immer noch nicht, welcher von beiden der leisere ist) und die resultierenden Empfehlungen sind z.T. abenteuerlich. (Slipstream als Ultra-Silent-Empfehlung in einem Test, in dem Multiframe und S-Flex vertreten waren, weil letztere einfach Modelle mit höherer Drehzahl waren...)


----------



## Taitan (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich wünsche mir ein WaKü Special. z.b. 140mm Radis im Test, Nanoxia Komponenten vorstellen, etc...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*@ ruyven_macaran*

Hmmm, gleiche Lautheit ist gerade im Bereich von unter 0,5 Sone schwierig. Mal schauen.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Surf Stick,s

Wie gut sie sind mit welcher karte sie laufen ob sie durch USB.2.(3) Schneler sind wie es Windows mir mall gesagt hat.

Das mit den Lüftern ist sehr gut.


----------



## mathal84 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

surfsticks fänd ich gut


----------



## nfsgame (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es denn mal von nem Test einer Dual-Sockel 1366-Plattform? Würde mich brennend interessieren .


----------



## schrubby67 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

BIOS aktualisieren ("flashen“) bei ASUS, MSI, Gigabyt, DFI, EVGA
mit Online Tools vom Hersteller, USB, und Diskette. Ich denke, viele machen da noch Fehler. Schaden könnte so ein Artikel nicht. Sollte natürlich auch "BIOS-Einstellungen wiederherzustellen" mit rein.


----------



## Fighter3 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich habe hier im Thread schon einige sehr interessante Sachen gelesen:

-Richtig sleeven (kann ja auch am Beispiel eines Lüfters sein, Netzteil wäre natürlich ideal)
-PC reinigen 
-Bios flashen

Fände ich alles sehr interessant und lesenswert.


----------



## 1821984 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kühlungskonzepte im HTPC-Gehäuse (Gaming) (Micro-ATX)

inhalt so ca. nach AMD-PII 955 und HD5850 + die richtigen Kühler für die CPU. 

Erweiterung zur letzten Ausgabe


----------



## Explosiv (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eine Ausführliche Erläuterung der ACC-Funktion im Bios, welche Auswirkungen z.B. die Einstellungen +2% /-2%, All Cores, per Core, Auto etc. haben und wie man damit richtig übertaktet. Auch eine Erklärung, was ACC im technischen überhaupt macht, würde ich sinnvoll finden.
Ich habe schon einiges an OC-Potential herausholen können, beim Übertakten über die ACC-Funktion. Wenn ich diese nicht verwende sind es immerhin knapp 200MHz weniger OC-Potential.

Ein ausführliches How-to würde ich mir wünschen .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Shi (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie ich schon im anderen Thread schrieb: 





> Ich wünsche mir einen Vergleichstest von HTPC-Grakas. (bei dem auch die neuen dabei sind also HD5570, HD 5450, GT220, G210, GT240, HD 4650, HD 4670, 9500GT, 9400GT, etc.)
> So ein Vergleichstest wäre gut, da ihr ja in der aktuellen Ausgabe einen Artikel über Mini-PCs drinhabt.
> 
> gruß Shi


----------



## ile (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könntet ihr die Lüfter eigentlich mal bei einer einheitlichen Leistung oder (einfacher zu realisieren) einheitlichen Lautstärke vergleichen?
> Eure bisherigen Tests lassen sich immer sehr schwer auswerten (Lüfter A: 0,5 Sone und 30°C oder 0,3 Sone und 40°C. Lüfter B 35°C und 0,4 Sone oder 45°C und 0,2Sone. Da weiß man dann ohne Rechnen und abschätzen immer noch nicht, welcher von beiden der leisere ist) und die resultierenden Empfehlungen sind z.T. abenteuerlich.



Finde ich eigentlich auch mal angebracht, am besten wäre es das Luftvolumen zu messen und dann als Qualitätsbeurteilung den Quotienten  Luftvolumen/Lautheit nehmen.  Die jetztigen Lüftermessungen sind wirklich noch nicht sehr ausgereift.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Luftvolumen messen ist schwierig (und auch nicht wirklich fair, hängt schließlich vom Gegendruck ab und ob der zum Lüfter passt), aber eigentlich sollte es praktikabel sein, die Lüfter auf einen Kühlköper zu schrauben, sie auf eine festgelegte Lautstärke einzuregeln und dann die Temperatur zu messen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Im Bereich von 0,1 aus 50 cm kann man bis zu ~250 U/min Differenz bei gleicher Lautheit feststellen, als Beispiel sei der Silent Wings USC genannt. Um das so wie vorgeschlagen umsetzen zu können, muss man näher ans Mikro, dann ist aber schon das geringste Nebengeräusch wie schleifen massiv verfälschend. So gut die Idee ist, praktisch geht das (leider) nicht so wie gedacht. Was halbwegs geht, ist Lautheit und Temps bei "identischen" Drehzahlen, allerdings ist das dann wieder dahin gehend unfair, dass einige Lüfter eben für bestimmte Drehzahlen optimiert sind. Kurz: Lüfter sind eine schwierige Geschichte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Da würde dann höchstens noch empfindlicheres Messequipment helfen.

P.S.:
Wenn man so nah an der Messungenauigkeit dran ist, dann sollte man das in Artikeln auch vermerken - und darauf Verzichten, die Empfehlungen/Sieger zu küren.


----------



## Kamrum (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

-PC richtig säubern und was es für einen Kühleffekt haben kann ?
-Kabel sleeven
-Bios richtig flashen (Grafikkarte/MAINboard) (verschieden tools im vergleich...)

So mehr fällt mir immoment nicht ein


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*@ ruyven_macaran*

Dafür gibt's bei Lüftern ja meist Sternchen-Wertung


----------



## schrubby67 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und sind brauchbare Themen dabei ?


----------



## Chrno (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Cuda und Stream Vergleich wäre nicht schlecht, oder gab es das schon?
Quadro/Geforce und HD/FireGL wäre auch mal nett.


----------



## ile (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Kamrum schrieb:


> -PC richtig säubern und was es für einen Kühleffekt haben kann ?
> -Bios richtig flashen (Grafikkarte/MAINboard) (verschieden tools im vergleich...)



Ja, das wär eigentlich schon interessant


----------



## Väinämöinen (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne ein Blu-ray Special lesen.
> Das heißt die Beleuchtung und Erläuterung der Technik, Tips zum Aufrüsten, Tests von Blu-ray Laufwerken und ggf. auch von Player, die Hardware dafür usw.


Vor allem auch etwas über die neuen Tonformate (kann man ja nur mit HD5000, HDMI-Xonar oder Clarkdale digital und verlustlos ausgeben) und einen Ausblick auf 3D-BDs.


----------



## KatanaxXx (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi,

Wie wärs mit nem OC-Special zum Thema Extrem-Overclocking. 
(ca. 10 Seiten lang)
Klar gibts dafür die Extreme Ausgabe, allerdings habt ihr mal ins Heft geschrieben das man auch in PCGH wieder mehr Themen über OC lesen wird.

Dann könnte man auch wieder eine Seite fürn "Hobby-Schrauber" freistellen.
Da zum Beispiel gefragte Projekte aus dem Forum aufgreifen.

Dann würde ich noch gerne mal wieder einen großen Test über 5.1 und 7.1 Soundsysteme lesen.
- Welches System für welchen Geldbeutel?
- High-End Systeme
- Test in Verbindung mit verschiedenen Soundkarten
wären mal 3 interessante Anhaltspunkte.

Denke da kann man schon was ordentliches drausmachen 



mfg


----------



## Naumo (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



KatanaxXx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wie wärs mit nem OC-Special zum Thema Extrem-Overclocking.
> (ca. 10 Seiten lang)
> ...


 
die extreme gibt es ja nicht mehr.. desshalb wären so themen auch nicht schlecht in der "regulären" also einzigen ausgabe ^^ sei es premium


----------



## KatanaxXx (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aso dachte von den Extreme Ausgaben würden im Laufe des Jahres mal wieder welche kommen.

Naja dann wären solche Themen in der Pcgh wohl noch interessanter 


mfg


----------



## ile (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

was mich vor allem interessiert: 

Test von folgendem (siehe Link):

News

+ Tests von weiteren 80plus Gold-Netzteilen 
(Also namentlich: Super Flower, NesteQ, OCZ)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das SuperFlower haben wir da, OCZ meine ich auch, NesteQ sollte nach der Cebit einschlagen. Test ist iirc für die 05 anberaumt.


----------



## herethic (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also Pc reinigen und Bios flashen haben wohl gewonnen und sleeven scheinbar auch...


----------



## ile (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ile schrieb:


> was mich vor allem interessiert: [...]
> + Tests von weiteren 80plus Gold-Netzteilen
> (Also namentlich: Super Flower, NesteQ, OCZ)



Ich hab *Cougar* vergessen, die dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die GX-Serie, richtig.


----------



## Natikill (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hmm also ich schreib hier jetzt einfach mal was rein ohne die vorherigen Antworten gelesen zu haben...

1.)...fände einen SSD vergleich gut vorallem mit diesen zum "selbst bauen", welche mit SD´s im Raid 0 betrieben werden:
Sharkoon Flex-Drive S2S, 2.5", SATA II (8605) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

2.)...ich fänd mal ein Special zum "Ambilight 4 PC" Varianten geil. Ein kompletter Nachbau von euch + Anleitung mit Videos wäre echt cool. Kommt bei der Community bestimmt gut an:
amiblight4pc - Ambilight 4 PC's

3.)...ein Headtracking oder WiiMote "Special" mit PC Moglichkeiten ala Johnny Chung Lee wäre nett. Hier mal ein paar Links:

Johnny Chung Lee - Projects - Wii
http://www.cynergysystems.com/blog/page/rickbarraza?entry=connecting_to_the_wii_control
http://www.gossipgamers.com/wii-genius-johnny-chung-lee-working-on-project-natal/

4.)Hatte mir mal vor das Sharkoon Rush Headset zu kaufen, weil mein Freund Eins hatte und es für 16€ wirklich gut ist.Habs dann aber doch gelassen und mir für nur 1€ mehr das Plantronics 355 geholt und muss sagen, dass es noch besser ist. Ein Test + Aufnahme in den Einkaufsführer fänd ich klasse.


MFG Nati 

PS: Sry wegen der Geizhals Verlinkung...


----------



## Alriin (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich schließe mich Naumo an: Da es die Extreme nicht mehr gibt, bin ich für jedes Overclocking-Thema dankbar.
Ganz wundervoll finde ich z.B. Mainboard-Vergleichstests bei denen auch auf den maximalen FSB-/Referenz-Takt, sowie Zeiten in SuperPi, PiFast, wPrime & Co getestet wird. Stephan hat das in der letzten (Premium-)Ausgabe ganz super bei den "Kleinen" Overclocking-Brettern gemacht. 
Und mich als AMD-Fan interessiert natürlich ganz besonders bei welchen AM3-Boards der Ram auch mit DDR3-1600 oder darüber läuft. Bislang ist es ja nur beim MSI 790FX und angeblich beim Asus M4A785TD-V Evo (_welches mit Overclocking DDR3-1800 wirbt_) bekannt. Vielleicht könnte man auch mal erklären warum ein und der selbe Ram auf Intel-Boards viel schneller läuft als auf AMD-Brettern.
Ebenfalls ein Thema das mich brennend interessiert, ist, welche Grafikkarten der letzten Jahre sind besonders interessant für Overclocker. Welche Firma verbaute besonders guten Ram auf seinen Karten, wer hatte einen besonders lesitungsstarken Kühler drauf bzw. wer gewährt einen Kühlerwechsel ohne Garantierverlust UND auf welchen Karten findet man die beliebten Volterra-Chips mit denen man die Spannung ohne VMod anheben kann. So etwas ähnliches in Form eines Rückblicks auf legendäre GraKas habt ihr eh schon mal gebracht, aber diesmal wäre es halt cool wenn man nochmal Karten wie die GTX 275 Lightning von MSI vorstellt.
Ähnliche Tipps für Arbeitsspeicher wären natürlich auch interessant. Vor allem könnte man erwähnen, dass z.B. die von euch damals vorgestellten Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 nur in Version 2.2 über Elpida-Chips verfügen und sich deshalb so gut übertakten ließen. Während andere Versionen nur knapp über den Herstellerangaben laufen. Welche Arbeitsspeicher (eventuell in zwei oder drei Preisklassen) lassen sich besonders hoch takten, welche Ram gewähren die schärfsten Latenzen?
Tja, ich könnte jetzt noch eine Stunde hier schreiben was ich allles lesen möchte, aber ich kann das natürlich auch in wenigen Worten bringen: *ALLES ÜBER OVERCLOCKING VON UND MIT STEPHAN*!!!!


----------



## hyperionical (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich bin für eine richtig ausführliche Serie über Wasserkühlung:
Grundlagen, Wege, Arten, Aufbau, FAQ
Tests von Pumpen (mit oder ohne Zubehör bei der Liang)
Schläuche (z.B. Arten, Biegeradien, Durchflusseinfluss auf die Kühlung)
Anschlüsse (z.B. Arten, Durchflussmessungen für verschiedene Winkel)
Test von Kühler für alle Komponenten
Test von Radis in diversen Größen
Lüfterspecial in Hinblick auf die Radis
Tipps und Tricks um das Maximum rauszuholen
Gehäuse Tests für Wakü

Und das ganze lieber auf *mehere Ausgaben* verteilt und dafür dann auch umfangreich und detalliert. Nichts ist schlimmer als wenn ein Thema so abgehackt wirkt.
Und um den Umfang und die Arbeit zu erweitern kann ja da auf die Wakühlenden im Forum zurückgegriffen werden für Tests, Daten, usw.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



schrubby67 schrieb:


> Und sind brauchbare Themen dabei ?



Auf jeden Fall


----------



## chefmarkus (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die neuen Dark Power NT's von be Quiet würde ich toll finden, und dazu alles was mit 140er Radiatoren zu tun hat...Durchfluß, benötigte Pumpe, und vor allem die Lüfter - einfach ein Roundup für die neue Lüftergeneration von 140mm in Komination mit den Radis.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dark Power Pro hatten wir schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hätte man als Überschrift nicht eher "... die nächste*n* PCGH-Ausgabe?" nehmen sollen? 
Der Thread reicht ja locker für mehrere Ausgaben.

Stromverbrauch interessiert mich sehr.
Was bringen die Stromsparfunktionen von AMD/Intel denn nun wirklich?
Was zieht der Rechner, wenn, als Beispiel, der 955 immer mit 3,2GHz läuft anstatt mit Cool 'n' Quiet runtergetaktet wird?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das war/ist erst mal ein Testballon


----------



## Painkiller (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mhm, in der nächsten Ausgabe....

- Sockel 1366 Mainboards (auch Dual)
- Sound (karten, boxen, headsets)
- vllt. mal Blue-Ray Laufwerke (+wie richtig einbauen und nutzen)
- Gehäuse Midi & Big-Tower (+ Übersicht)
- RAM-Test DDR3


----------



## Z28LET (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mhm, in der nächsten Ausgabe....
> 
> - Sockel 1366 Mainboards (auch Dual)
> - Sound (karten, boxen, headsets)
> ...



Schliesse mich an! ^^

Zu RAM Tests, bitte immer angeben, wie die Standardspannung ist, also was der Hersteller für die Module angibt. (Eco 1,3V, Standard 1,5V, leichtes OC 1,6V, usw.)
Ist zwar schön zu wissen, was man rausholen kann an Spannung, aber die Standardspannung wäre wichtig kurz irgendwo zu erwähnen!


----------



## ile (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stromverbrauch interessiert mich sehr.
> Was bringen die Stromsparfunktionen von AMD/Intel denn nun wirklich?
> Was zieht der Rechner, wenn, als Beispiel, der 955 immer mit 3,2GHz läuft anstatt mit Cool 'n' Quiet runtergetaktet wird?



Fände ich auch interessant


----------



## Painkiller (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit SMT & Turbotakt auf dem Prüfstand?

sind ja viele neue Spiele erschienen...^^


----------



## herethic (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ausserdem hätte ich gerne einen Test des Lian Li Pc-P80 und des Cooler Master ATCS 840


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kauf sie dir und mach ein User Test. 
Die PCGH Redaktion hat die Knete nicht auch so frei liegen, dass sie alles testen kann.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf sie dir und mach ein User Test.
> Die PCGH Redaktion hat die Knete nicht auch so frei liegen, dass sie alles testen kann.




Der Thread heißt doch "Wünscht ihr euch".
Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein Wunsch...^^
Wünsche müssen ja nicht immer in Erfüllung gehen.... 

back @ topic

Was schon lange fehlt ist eine Test der Support-Abteilungen der Hardware-Hersteller....


----------



## Oliver (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gerne mal eine Liste, in der steht, welche Grafikkarten, wie lang sind und wo die Stromstecker platziert sind (hinten oder seitlich). Gerade für kleine Gehäuse (M-ATX und Mini-ITX) sehr interessant. 

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Zumindest die Länge geben wir in den Testtabellen seit einigen Monaten an. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Oliver (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, das ist ja auch sehr löblich, aber eine Übersicht mit allen aktuellen bzw. beliebten Karten wäre mal ein nettes Addendum. Manchmal kommt es eben doch auf die Länge an 

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Im Gegenzug könnte man bei Gehäusetests vielleicht mal positiv drauf hinweisen, wenn Gehäuse genug Platz für full-length-Karten bieten. Dieses ewige "passts bei 27/28/29/30cm?" würde vielleicht deutlich seltener werden, wenn die Leute beim Gehäusekauf auf 33cm=maximal spezifizierte Länge=maximale Kartenlänge, die es bislang gab und die es bis auf weiteres geben wird achten.

Komplett anderer Vorschlag: Duell 2,5" vs. 3,5" (vs. SSD) Lautstärke vs. Leistung (vs. Preis).
Mitlerweile kommt jedes Mainboard mit SATA-RAID daher und es gibt 2,5"-Notebooklaufwerke mit guten Zugriffszeiten. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob zwei 2,5"er nicht den Speicherplatz und die Leistung (ggf. sogar bessere Leistung) einer 3,5" Platte bei gleicher Größe aber deutlich geringer Lautstärke erreichen können. (ohne gleich die überirdischen Kosten einer großen SSD zu verursachen)

Bonustest mit leichter Bastelei:
Was ist leiser - eine gute 3,5" 7200rpm Festplatte oder eine Velociraptor in einem 2,5"-in-3,5"-Dämmgehäuse? (+ und wie heiß wird letztere, wenn sie statt einem Kühlkörper eine Isolation verpasst bekommt? Wobei mir als Waküler das natürlich egal ist  )


----------



## Taitan (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aprospos WaKü: Wird der Vorschlag eines WaKü Specials eigentlich in Betracht gezogen (nicht unbedingt für nächstes Heft...aber in Zukunft)?

Was mir auch gerade eingefallen ist, was mal was ganz anderes wäre: 

der virtuelle Windows XP Mode in Windows 7 verständlich erklärt. Einrichtung, Konfiguration, Vor- und Nachteile. So ne Art Praxis - How - To etc.


----------



## Mick Jogger (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also ich würde mich mal wieder über einen PCGH Modding Tipp freuen

(Früher gabs doch mal Blowholes und sowas)

Warum macht ihr das eigentlich nicht mehr?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

wie wärs wenn PCGh mal ein video auf die dvd packt das zur berechnung dient für cpu benchmarkt
ein script dabei wär .Für ein videofreeware tool z.B. mediacoder.und dies als grundlage für cpu leistungsskala.sowie die testpackdatei für winrar oder 7zip.mit einen script das dann als benchmarkt.an den eigenen rechner dient.
so würde man selber sehen ob sich ein aufrüsten lohnen würde.auch einige praxisnahe grafikbenchmark.das von gta 4 beschriebenen benchmarkt von euch,ist gut nur das dieses spiel eher cpu lastig ist.nervt.

und mich würde es auch mal interessieren wie gut eigendlich ati treiber sind.
gib es immer noch probleme mit älteren spielen,sind nvidia treiber darin besser.wie stabil laufen die net frameworks programme,gib es möglichkeiten die deautorisierung auch automatisch zu regeln.
in zeiten des DRM(scheiss)muss man ja alles wiederufen um nicht die lizenzen zu verlieren.
wen man neu installieren muss (betriebsystem)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

x264 HD ist ist ein offizieller Benchmark, 7zip ebenfalls. Kannst du dir einfach runterladen.

Und ich finde es gut, dass GTA4 CPU-limitiert ist, GPU-limitierte Spiele sind viel schlimmer


----------



## Mick Jogger (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Marc kannst du mir sagen wieso ihr keine Mod tipps mehr in die Print reinnimmt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wir denken seit geraumer Zeit darüber nach, sie wieder einzuführen.


----------



## Mick Jogger (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Na dann habt ihr ja schon mindestens einen Unterstützer!


----------



## herethic (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gute Pc-Tische und Stühle


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

What?


----------



## herethic (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das worauf  du sitzt und das worauf Monitor steht


----------



## Two-Face (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Geeeenau, ein Sonderheft vielleicht, welches gute Zockermöbel durchleuchtet - is klar.


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Blu-ray! Blu-ray! Blu-ray!


----------



## herethic (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kein Sonderheft,aber ein 5-Seiten ist doch auch ok

Es ist ja auch ein (wichtiger)bestandteil des alltäglichen Lebens eines PC'lers


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also ich wüsste nicht, was man an Stühlen testen soll. Ob sie bequem sind, kann wohl jeder selbst beurteilen und ob sie stabil sind, würde einen Langzeittest erfordern. Und Schreibtische? Die haben eine Größe und eine Höhe. Das sollte wohl jeder selbst beurteilen können...
Da sind ja selbst Ergonomiewertungen von Mäusen und Leistungstests von Gehäusen sinnvoller.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich denke das war ja auch eher sarkastisch gemeint.


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Würde gerne was über die  Breakpoint 2010  lesen mit Interviews der Demoprogrammierer. Ich finde die Demos interessant die die Programmieren vorallem was man mit 4k (Speicherplatz) alles machen kann und wie das mit der (Hardware)Programmierung läuft. Eventuell mit einem Live Video auf der DVD

http://breakpoint.untergrund.net/


----------



## herethic (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen Wakü-Test mit verschiedenen Flüssigkeiten wünschen.
Also Kaffee,(Blut-)Orangensaft,Milch,Ln2(?),Mineralwasser,Tee etc.

BITTE


----------



## Painkiller (4. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



thrian schrieb:


> Ich würde mir einen Wakü-Test mit verschiedenen Flüssigkeiten wünschen.
> Also Kaffee,(Blut-)Orangensaft,Milch,Ln2(?),Mineralwasser,Tee etc.
> 
> BITTE


 
lol... 

Also meine Wünsche sind da schon humaner...^^

- High-End-Boards testen (P55, X58 & AM3)
- Soundkarten wären auch mal wieder fällig (ASUS vs. Creative)
- Blue-Ray-Laufwerke + Optischer Test auf PC-Monitoren
- Test des Kunden-Supports der Hardware-Hersteller.... 
- Gold-Netzteiltest
- Midi & Big-Tower Test


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Komplett anderer Vorschlag: Duell 2,5" vs. 3,5" (vs. SSD) Lautstärke vs. Leistung (vs. Preis).
> Mitlerweile kommt jedes Mainboard mit SATA-RAID daher und es gibt 2,5"-Notebooklaufwerke mit guten Zugriffszeiten. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob zwei 2,5"er nicht den Speicherplatz und die Leistung (ggf. sogar bessere Leistung) einer 3,5" Platte bei gleicher Größe aber deutlich geringer Lautstärke erreichen können. (ohne gleich die überirdischen Kosten einer großen SSD zu verursachen)


Welches RAID? Etwa "0"? Dann müssten wir ja noch die Kosten und die Dauer von Permanent-Backups samt Software und Medien mit hineinrechnen, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

 
[zynismus]Stimmt. Wenn 8 MLC-Chips mit ihrer bekanntermaßen niedrigen Zahl an Schreibzyklen parallel zusammenarbeiten sollen, dann sollte man nicht nur ein Back-Up-System in die P-/L-Rechnung aufnehmen, sondern gleich die Preise in Tage-Laufzeit/€ angeben[/zynismus]

Permanent-Backups (ich interpretier das mal als "permanente Überwachung" - nicht als dauerhaft erhaltene Kopie) sind imho im Privatbereich nicht nötig und regelmäßige Back-Ups schon wegen Viren, Systemfehlern, Anwenderfehlern,... nötig. (und bei heutigen Plattengrößen auch ohne Software zu realisieren).
Alternativ wünsche ich viel Spaß dabei, nachzurechnen, wie groß die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeiten bzw. die Datensicherheit bei verschiedenen Lösungen ist. Und nicht vergessen: Statt OC-Tipps gibts in Zukunft Tests mit ECC-RAM.


----------



## windows (7. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



thrian schrieb:


> Ich würde mir einen Wakü-Test mit verschiedenen Flüssigkeiten wünschen.
> Also Kaffee,(Blut-)Orangensaft,Milch,Ln2(?),Mineralwasser,Tee etc.
> 
> BITTE


LOL
Also irgendwie hat das schon was, interessanter fände ich aber den Test dieser High-End Mobo´s.

MFG
windows


----------



## Mick Jogger (7. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ausgabe ist bereits Raus!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, die nächste aber noch nicht *SCNR*


----------



## Mick Jogger (7. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kann man noch weiter Diskutieren ?

Na dann werf ich mal Lautsprecher Test in den Raum!


----------



## underloost (7. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Über einen Test/ eine Marktübersicht von externen 3,5" Festplattengehäusen mit E-SATA Anschluss würde ich mich freuen. Gerade in Bezug auf Läutstärke- und Temperaturentwicklung der HDD's. Oder einen eventuellen Leistungsverlust bei SATA2 Festplatten, wenn im Gehäuse "nur" ein SATA1 Controller verbaut ist


----------



## Hackman (8. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Fred gelesen, ob sowas schonmal vorgeschlagen wurde. 
Aber da jetzt ja auch die neuen 890GX und 880g Chipsätze da sind fände ich ein neues HTPC Special mit Bauvorschlägen für Intel/AMD spitze!!! Und bitte Micro ATX, da gibt es ja eine Riesenauswahl an Boards und wenig Restriktionen bzgl. der verbaubaren Hardware. MiniITX-Special hatten wir ja kürzlich...
Vor allem die neuen Clarkdale Prozessoren drängen sich da auf.
Ein ausführlicher Vergleich z.B. der Bildqualität, Dekodiermöglichkeiten (können alle inzwichen 2 Streams gleichzeitig /PiP), die Soundausgabe (z.B. bei Core i5/i7 True HD möglich ohne "extra" teure Soundkarte ala Xonar) und über die Leistungsaufnahem wäre toll. Habe in anderen Foren schon Beispiele gesehen, wo man knapp 20W im Idle erreicht hat dank Clarkdale.
Das ganze noch Abrunden mit Tests zu Lüftern, Festplattenentkopplern, Fernbedienungen, Tipps zu MediaCentern und vielleicht sogar ne Kaufberatung für TV-Karten und guten geeigneten kleinen Netzteilen (die sind ja sehr schwer zu finden). Vielleicht noch eine Exkursion zum Thema PicoPSU und ob man sich da als normalo dranwagen kann. Ansonsten gibt es ja nur wenige Netzteile um 200W, die sind dann Flex-ATX oder MiniITX, und ich frage mich wie/ob man die in ein normales Gehäuse bekommt.
Okay, geug gelabert, ich weiß ich bin unverschämt mit meinen Ansprüchen


----------



## windows (8. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



underloost schrieb:


> Über einen Test/ eine Marktübersicht von externen 3,5" Festplattengehäusen mit E-SATA Anschluss würde ich mich freuen. Gerade in Bezug auf Läutstärke- und Temperaturentwicklung der HDD's. Oder einen eventuellen Leistungsverlust bei SATA2 Festplatten, wenn im Gehäuse "nur" ein SATA1 Controller verbaut ist


Das würde mich jetzt gar nicht interessieren.


----------



## Mick Jogger (8. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Jedem das seine!


----------



## mapLayer (10. März 2010)

*Test*

Ich wüde mich sehr über einen Mauspad-test freuen, indem ihr vorallem die verschiedenen Mauspadtypen wie z.B. Stoff- Plastik- Alu- und Glasmauspads gegeneinander vergleicht.
Ausserdem wär ein Maustest mit Kabellosen Mäusen nicht schlecht.
mit freundlichen Grüßen 
mapLayer


----------



## herethic (11. März 2010)

*AW: Test*



mapLayer schrieb:


> Ich wüde mich sehr über einen Mauspad-test freuen, indem ihr vorallem die verschiedenen Mauspadtypen wie z.B. Stoff- Plastik- Alu- und Glasmauspads gegeneinander vergleicht.
> Ausserdem wär ein Maustest mit Kabellosen Mäusen nicht schlecht.
> mit freundlichen Grüßen
> mapLayer


Einen Mauspadtest gabs in der vorletzen Ausgabe...


----------



## Rotax (12. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hab grad so ne ganz spontane Idee für PCGH in Gefahr, wenn es sowas nicht sowieso schon gab:

Ein alter Backofen, ein alter Computer (Metallgehäuse), Kabel mit Alufolie so gut es geht isolieren und dann die Temperatur alle 5 Minuten um 10 Grad erhöhen und schaun welche Komponente zuerst nachgibt, evtl. noch die Temps der Sensoren loggen... zwar bisschen sinnlos, aber ich fände es interessant.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da ist mir heute auch noch eine Idee gekommen - bei der wäre aber tatsächlich der Redakteur und keine Hardware in Gefahr:
Bei welchem Druck gibt welche Wakükomponente nach? Bei welchem unter erhöhten Temperaturen?

Wichtig wäre erstmal nur zu gucken, ob ungesicherte Schlauchtüllen (inklusive Perfect Seal) ggf. schon bei leicht erhöhten Drücken (wie sie bei einem abgeknickten Schlauch durch eine starke Pumpe erreicht werden können?) und/oder im PC-Systemen denkbaren Temperaturen (weichere Schläuche) versagen. (Fälle mit entsprechendem Verdacht liegen vor)
Aber wenn man schon dabei ist, könnte man das ganze auch gleich konsequent durchziehen und testen, bei welchem Druck sich Radiatoren in ihre Einzelteile zerlegen, Schläuche platzen und Kühler explodieren. (je nach Anzahl der aktuellen Praktikumsbewerbungen wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, letztere Versuche in Zusammenarbeit mit einem TÜV durchzuführen  )


----------



## Taitan (12. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

also ob Wasserkühlung in der Print überhaupt noch ein Thema wäre


----------



## Mick Jogger (12. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja leider nur noch Komplett Lösungen oder höchstens mal ne AGB,Radiator und Pumpe ohne Schlauchbeschreibung!


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit: "Die perfekten Einstellungen für Ihre Treiber" (ATI & Nvidia)
Oder: "Wie halte ich meinen Computer Up-to-date....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



			
				<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> "Die perfekten Einstellungen für Ihre Treiber


Die gibt es nicht  Für jedes Spiel, Setting und Spiele einzigartig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Ja leider nur noch Komplett Lösungen oder höchstens mal ne AGB,Radiator und Pumpe ohne Schlauchbeschreibung!


 
Weil sich keine Socke für WaKü interessiert. 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die gibt es nicht  Für jedes Spiel, Setting und Spiele einzigartig.


 
Tja, dann weißt du nun, was du in den nächsten Monaten machen kannst. 
Aber bitte mit verschiedenen Hardwarekonfigurationen.


----------



## kmf (15. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also ich wünsch mir ein ganzes Heft voll nur über GF100, daraus abgeleitete Produkte und das ganze Klimborium drumherum.


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



kmf schrieb:


> Also ich wünsch mir ein ganzes Heft voll nur über GF100, daraus abgeleitete Produkte und das ganze Klimborium drumherum.


 

Ui gar nicht doof die idee...

Like:ATI HD 5000 Series vs. Nvidia GeForce 400 Series 
Was is neu an Ihnen? (außer DX11)
Besonderheiten der beiden Karten (PhysX, Eyefinity usw.)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



kmf schrieb:


> Also ich wünsch mir ein ganzes Heft voll nur über GF100, daraus abgeleitete Produkte und das ganze Klimborium drumherum.



Reichen dir auch 8-10 Prozent des kommenden Heftes?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## kmf (16. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Reichen dir auch 8-10 Prozent des kommenden Heftes?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Ist zwar bissel wenig, aber besser als nichts. Und kommende Hefte müssen ja auch gefüllt werden. 

Ich freu mich schon auf die Ausgabe.


----------



## Ryokage (16. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ist handeln erlaubt? Sagen wir 15 bis 20% Fermi 

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, wie die Hersteller von RAM die hohen und momentan sogar noch steigenden Preise von ihren Produkten rechtfertigen. Gerade DDR3 Ram ist im Moment ja da besonders hervorstechend. Und vor allem sollen die sich mal äußern, bis wann das noch so weitergeht, oder ob mal wieder Preissenkungen in Aussicht sind. Wär nett wenn ihr da mal in die Runde fragen würdet.

Ansonsten bleibt mir nur sehnsüchtig auf die nächste Ausgabe zu warten.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mehr als 10 Prozent sind leider nicht drin.  Aber es folgen ja noch viele weitere Hefte.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Freakless08 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test über (mehrere) passive Grafikkarten im Vergleich für den lautlosen Rechner und ein Test über Soundkarten wäre noch interessant.




Freakless08 schrieb:


> Würde gerne was über die  Breakpoint 2010  lesen mit Interviews der Demoprogrammierer. Ich finde die Demos interessant die die Programmieren vorallem was man mit 4k (Speicherplatz) alles machen kann und wie das mit der (Hardware)Programmierung läuft. Eventuell mit einem Live Video auf der DVD
> 
> Breakpoint 2010 - Like There's No Tomorrow // Bingen am Rhein, Germany, Easter Weekend 2010


----------



## Z28LET (17. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

10% wäre so rund 14 Seiten.
14 Seiten nur zu einem Thema ist doch schon sehr viel.

- Tests über W-Lan Steckkarten und USB Sticks wären schön.
- TV Karten im Test (ggf mit passender Software)
- Kleine Netzteile (SFX, TFX, ATX <=300Watt und Co.)


----------



## 1821984 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was mich mal interessieren würde, wie solche fertigrechner von Medion und Co. so da stehen. Man hört immer viel von wegen:

-sind speziele mainboards 
-keine aufrüstmöglichkeit
-usw.

Ein Fertig-PC für 2500-3000€ da kann man ja wohl was halbwegs vernünftiges verlangen aber wie siehts mit der Preisspanne 700-1500€ aus. Ich erinner mich da an einen alten Acer Predator. Da waren doch mal rückrufaktionen oder so. Muss jetzt kein 5 Seitenbeitrag sein.

Gut finde ich, dass ihr ja seid einiger Zeit einen etwas größeren bereich für Laptops und co. habt. Aber dort würde ich mir auch etwas mehr themen wünschen alla: Wie hoch dürfen die CPU-Temps sein oder wie kann man OC. und was ist zu beachten bzw. was sollte man nicht tun.


----------



## NCphalon (17. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da ist mir heute auch noch eine Idee gekommen - bei der wäre aber tatsächlich der Redakteur und keine Hardware in Gefahr:
> Bei welchem Druck gibt welche Wakükomponente nach? Bei welchem unter erhöhten Temperaturen?
> 
> Wichtig wäre erstmal nur zu gucken, ob ungesicherte Schlauchtüllen (inklusive Perfect Seal) ggf. schon bei leicht erhöhten Drücken (wie sie bei einem abgeknickten Schlauch durch eine starke Pumpe erreicht werden können?) und/oder im PC-Systemen denkbaren Temperaturen (weichere Schläuche) versagen. (Fälle mit entsprechendem Verdacht liegen vor)
> Aber wenn man schon dabei ist, könnte man das ganze auch gleich konsequent durchziehen und testen, bei welchem Druck sich Radiatoren in ihre Einzelteile zerlegen, Schläuche platzen und Kühler explodieren. (je nach Anzahl der aktuellen Praktikumsbewerbungen wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, letztere Versuche in Zusammenarbeit mit einem TÜV durchzuführen  )



Da wär ich auchma dafür 

Und berichtet bitte das nächste mal über Fermi wenn ihr selber benchen könnt, das bringt doch nix in jedem Heft "Fakten" zusammenzutragen, die ma sich auch in 5 Minuten über Google zusammensuchen könnte. Achja und wenn dann auch diese tollen Stromverbrauchsmessungen mit den ganzen Spezialgeräten


----------



## Painkiller (18. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Home Server selber bauen und konfigurieren...


----------



## Hollywood (18. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mal wieder was vom PCGH HWBot Team.


----------



## rebel4life (18. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Im Hausanschlusskasten ohne Freischaltung rumspielen. Oder ne NH Sicherung unter Last ziehen (macht das bloß nicht  ).


----------



## Pokerclock (19. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen kurzen Test zum Dell *U*2410 Monitor.


----------



## herethic (19. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und ich einen zum Dell ST2410 
*
*


----------



## windows (25. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi,
ich würde mir einen Test von Gehäusen über 200€ wünschen. 
Ganz besonders einen des Lian Li PC-A77F.

Außerdem toll fände ich es mal einen WaKü oder extreme Kühlmethoden für den Alltag Test.

MFG
windows


----------



## Daniel_M (8. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke für die guten Ideen - wie ihr sicher gesehen habt, haben wir einiges bereits umgesetzt. 

Ihr könnt natürlich gerne immer weiter Vorschläge für die nächsten Hefte einbringen.




Hackman schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Fred gelesen, ob sowas schonmal vorgeschlagen wurde.
> Aber da jetzt ja auch die neuen 890GX und 880g Chipsätze da sind fände ich ein neues HTPC Special mit Bauvorschlägen für Intel/AMD spitze!!! Und bitte Micro ATX, da gibt es ja eine Riesenauswahl an Boards und wenig Restriktionen bzgl. der verbaubaren Hardware. MiniITX-Special hatten wir ja kürzlich...
> Vor allem die neuen Clarkdale Prozessoren drängen sich da auf.
> Ein ausführlicher Vergleich z.B. der Bildqualität, Dekodiermöglichkeiten (können alle inzwichen 2 Streams gleichzeitig /PiP), die Soundausgabe (z.B. bei Core i5/i7 True HD möglich ohne "extra" teure Soundkarte ala Xonar) und über die Leistungsaufnahem wäre toll. Habe in anderen Foren schon Beispiele gesehen, wo man knapp 20W im Idle erreicht hat dank Clarkdale.
> ...




Finde ich gar nicht unverschämt - das ist fast alles im kommenden Sonderheft "Mini-PCs" drin, das am 28.04. in den Handel kommt.


----------



## BiberM (8. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi,

da das ganze hier jetzt schon einige Seiten lang ist, war ich faul und hab nur die ersten 3 Seiten gelesen und meine Vorschläge da nicht gefunden. Deshalb hier meine:


Eine   Wissens-Serie, wie ihr sie mal zu Grafikfunktionen (Shader-Funktionen,   etc.) hattet, wäre mal wieder echt schön. Die fand ich richtig interessant.   Zum Beispiel bestimmte BIOS-Funktionen erklären (nicht nur dass es sie gibt). Hatte letztens das Problem, dass  ich auch  in den BIOS-Kompendien nichts genaues gefunden habe  (Beispiel: MemClk  Tristate bei C3). Ich weiß, dass es da schonmal sowas von euch gab, aber das hatte nur das rudimentäre abgedeckt, oder?

Oder eine Übersicht über  Stromspartechniken (bei CPUs, MoBos, GraKas) wäre auch  mal interessant.

Soll heißen nicht Tests von bestimmten Artikeln, sondern auch mal allgemeine Hintergrundinfos.

Gruß,
BiberM


----------



## Z28LET (8. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> das ist fast alles im kommenden Sonderheft "Mini-PCs" drin, das am 28.04. in den Handel kommt.



Da freue ich mich schon drauf!


----------



## herethic (8. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

BITTE

[How-To]PC reinigen


----------



## Two-Face (8. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



thrian schrieb:


> BITTE
> 
> [How-To]PC reinigen



So ein Thema wär' eher was für die ComputerBild.


----------



## herethic (8. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ok wie reinigt man eine Grafikkarte und ein Netzteil?


----------



## rebel4life (8. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sachmal, reicht dir der Laber Fred nicht?

Am Netzteil darfst du nur mitm Staubsauger von außen saugen, bei der Graka würde ich auch zum Sauger greifen.


----------



## Two-Face (8. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei einer Grafikkarte gibt es keine Allgemeinlösung, da es zuviele unterschiedliche Kühlkonstruktionen gibt.
Und ein Netzteil muss man nicht reinigen, höchstens den Lüfter - und den kann man mindestens genauso gut entstauben, wie jeden anderen Lüfter.


----------



## herethic (8. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hab 65mm-Standardlüfter wie bei fast allen Gtx 285 Karten.

Einfach Lüfter festhalten und dann mit den Staubsauger alles aufsaugen?

Aber eine Graka hat ja noch andere Öffnungen

Muss man die Backplate auch reinigen?

Beim Netzteil vom Lüfter aus saugen oder von den ganzen kleine öffnungen aus?

Meine Lüfter bau ich normalerweise aus um sie zu reinigen(Wattestäbchen) geht bei einem NT ja schlecht.


----------



## Two-Face (8. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Staubsauger is doof, da der normalerweise so feinen Staub nicht richtig aufsaugt - dafür gibt's ja Kalt- bzw. Druckluftsprays.


----------



## herethic (8. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also dann erstmal mit Druckluft in die Rillen und dann absagen?


----------



## Two-Face (8. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nö, nur mit Druckluft. Wieso dann absaugen?


----------



## herethic (8. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja weil dann wird ja die ganze Luft aus den Rillen geblasen und fällt dann zu größeren Staubbrocken auf besser zugängliche stellen.

Sonst wird der Staub ja nur aufgewirbelt und setzt sich woanders wieder fest


----------



## Two-Face (8. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nö. Du pustest den Staub dadurch richtig raus - vorrausgesetzt, du sprühst nicht einfach planlos mittenrein. Alternativ kannst du den Staub auch einfach mit einem Malkastenpinsel wegpinseln.


----------



## beatmaster1 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir seid langem einmal wieder ein großes Special zum Thema "HTPC" bzw. "HTPC im Eigenbau" . Einfach mal die neuen Chipsätze vergleichen. Boards und andere Komponenten für den HTPC vorstellen. HD-Fähigkeit etc.  Also alles was dazu gehört.

Gruß beatmaster


----------



## rebel4life (9. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsch mir seit langem ein Kreuzworträtsel, die Fragen könnt ihr ja 1:1 von thrian übernehmen, sollte ausreichend sein für mehr als wie ne Doppelseite.


----------



## Alriin (9. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

An anderer Stell bereits erwähnt, hier nochmal:

Mehr vom PCGHX HWbot Team!


----------



## 1821984 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Erst einmal großes lob an euch. Das mit dem Mobile GPU Overclocking hat super hingehauen auch wenn ich nicht die Takte hinbekomm wie ihr. Aber die min. Fps haben sich stark nach oben gehoben.
Meine Frage wäre nochmal dazu: Stellt der MSI-Afterburner die Takte für den 2D-Modus von allein wieder runter. Hab da bis jetzt nicht richtiges gesehen bzw. bleiben die Takte oben. Dazu noch nen hinweis wäre toll.

Als nächstes Thema hatte ich gleich an Undervolting der CPU gedacht. Oder halt auch Overclocking. Grad das Overclocking ist ja bei Mobile-CPU`s nicht ganz einfach


----------



## Riot_deluxe (9. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

3D-Lösungen für ATI-Kartenbesitzer. Was da so in Zukunft auf dem Markt zu erwarten ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde in den nächten Ausgaben (je nach Erscheinen der neuen AMD 890FX Mainboards) ein Vergleich zwischen 790FX und 890FX interessieren.
Was kann der neue Chipsatz besser (ich rede nicht von der SB, dass die neue Sata 3 mitbringt, weiß jeder).
Lohnt es sich also für Übertakter z.B. das neue Crosshair 4 Formula/Extreme zu kaufen, wenn er schon ein 790FX Brett besitzt?


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde der neue Prolimatech Armagedon interessieren....


----------



## ile (13. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mich würde der neue Prolimatech Armagedon interessieren....



und der Scythe Yasya!


----------



## Taitan (13. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich plädiere nach wie vor zu einem Praxis Artikel wie man einen virtuellen PC unter Win7 einrichtet...so mit DOS, Win95, Xp usw...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Cool wäre eine Art VM-Generator, der einem das einrichten abnimmt und nur zwischendurch nach 9x Lizenz/CD verlangt.
(Oder, damit pcgH mal eine angemessene Vollversion drauf hat: Win98SE auf der Heft-DVD. Komplett mit allen Patches integriert. Da würde ich auch noch extra ne Premium für kaufen)


----------



## Z28LET (14. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Falls es nicht schon erwähnt wurde, 
ein Test *aktueller *2,5 Zoll Festplatten wäre sehr schön.
Wichtig Lautheit und Leistungsaufnahme.
Dazu natürlich das übliche, Transferleistungen, Zugriffszeiten, Kopierdauer...

Danke schön!


----------



## rebel4life (14. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Genau, die Seagate 7200.4 500GB gegen die Hitachi aus meinem ThinkPad (SL500 2746 9BG). 

Die 5400er ist mir ein wenig zu träge.


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wäre mal gut die GTX 4x0 und die ATI 58x0 in SLI/CF auf den EVGA x58 classified gegen ein ander antreten zu lassen, ist do ein SLI/CF Board?! In Benchmarks und Spielen, aber nicht Batman, da alle ATI da im nachteil sind, keine Optimierung!


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (14. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Taitan schrieb:


> Ich plädiere nach wie vor zu einem Praxis Artikel wie man einen virtuellen PC unter Win7 einrichtet...so mit DOS, Win95, Xp usw...



Das klingt ziemlich interessant, da wäre ich auch für. Win 98 SE als VV wäre zumindest lustig.


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test zu den neuen AM3-High-End-Boards mit 890er-Chipsatz...


----------



## rebel4life (29. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit einem Vergleich der aktuellen UMTS Anbieter, zusätzlich noch einem Test der aktuellen Sticks bzw. Module (z.B. Ericsson F3507G)?

Ist halt etwas anderes, als wie immer 64 Bit usw.


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was auch cool wäre als Serie: "Die Hauptquatiere der großen Publisher/Entwickler" 
So richtig ausführliche Berichte, nicht nur 3 oder 4 Bilder... Schon was größeres...


----------



## Ahab (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich weiß nicht ob das schon mal genannt wurde, ich wollt mir gerade nicht unbedingt alle 14 Seiten reinziehen. 

Aber mich würde das Thema Netzteile mal genauer interessieren. Was macht ein gutes Netzteil aus? Welche Faktoren sind entscheidend? Eine gute Effizienz oder massenweise Anschlüsse machen ja nicht alles aus, oder?

Ich wills mal kurz so ausdrücken: Warum schreien bei LC-Power und Xilence alle     ?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

nun da @Ahab schon netzteile angesprochen hatt
wie wäre ein netzteil test ,der den fokus hatt wieviel watt brauch ich für wieviel hardware.
also cpu art gelistet und gpu art zu anzahl der festplatten laufwerke pci karten pcie karten usw.
ich stelle mir da eine tabelle vor die gängige (auch amd)prozessoren mit gängige nach leistungsaufnahme grafikkarten.dann dazu eine simple rechnungsformel wievielwatt ich addieren muss für festplatten laufwerke pci karten u.a.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

"simpel" findest du derartige Leistungsrechner auch online.
Um etwas besseres zu machen, müsste man direkt die Leistungswerte jeder einzelnen Komponente messen (du willst scheinbar ettliche 100 in der Liste haben), da die Herstellerangaben -auf die sich die meisten Onlinerechner stützen- hinten und vorne nicht stimmen. Um wirklich das genau passende Netzteil danach kaufen zu können, müsste man es sogar nach Spannungen getrennt machen.
Z.T. ist aber schon unklar, was eigentlich Volllast ist. (z.B. reale Anwendung vs. Furmark)

Ein paar Beispielsysteme (High-End, Einsteiger, Office, 1-2 ältere. Natürlich ein schönes P4-System als Referenz  ) und ein Test, welches Netzteil man mindestens braucht, könnte also unterhaltsam werden. Quasi als (redaktionsinterner) Wettbewerb: Wer das jeweils kleinste Netzteil (Herstellerangabe) ranschafft mit dem ein System noch stabil läuft. (... bekommt einen Tag frei  )
2-3 der Siegeskandidaten kann man sich dann gleich schnappen und einen Langzeittest starten, ob derartiger Betrieb am Limit die Lebensdauer deutlich beeinflusst.


----------



## Shi (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hey @ PCGH Redaktion, 
ein Test von günstigen Mainboards bis 80€ wär was


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Vergleich der aktuellen UMTS Anbieter, zusätzlich noch einem Test der aktuellen Sticks bzw. Module (z.B. Ericsson F3507G)?
> 
> Ist halt etwas anderes, als wie immer 64 Bit usw.



Also, da würden mich Tarife, Sonderkonditionen, regionale Beschränkungen und neben der Netzabdeckung vor allem diese saublöden 500MB/5GB-Beschränkungen... Diese sind wirklich sehr nervig.
Ich versuch mich hier schon durchzukämpfen, da "demnächst" eine neue Karte ansteht, ob ich dann evtl den jetzigen Stick nach dem Freischalten weiterverwenden kann, was auch immer.

Ja, da wär ich dafür...



Shi schrieb:


> Hey @ PCGH Redaktion,
> ein Test von günstigen Mainboards bis 80€ wär was



Naja, ich würd die obere Grenze hier eher bei 65-70€ ziehen, mir fehlen die Tests von Asrock, ECS, Biostar usw. und was mir auch wichtig wäre: Wie schauts bei den jeweiligen Herstellern mit alten Platinen mit neuen Bios-Versionen, Kompatibilitäten, Platinenrevisionen (Gigabyte) und deren jeweiligen verschiedenen Problemchen, etc.
Vllt dazu noch einen Langzeitberblick, wie sich die Budget-Boards nach 6 Monaten verhalten, ggf. ob die auch für mehr als 4 Jahre Betrieb ausgelegt sind...

Würde mich mal interessieren, ob Asrock (Übertakten muss nicht sein, aber ein Test ob diese billigen Platinen das überleben oder ob nur normaler Betrieb ratsam wär, etc.) den Billig-ruf mit Qualität bekämpft, was Biostar so taugt usw.

Halt ob die Bedenken komplett sinnlos sind gegen die Billighersteller oder wieviel man nun mindestens ausgeben sollte für Übertakter, Nicht-Übertakter etc.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Asrock war nie "billig".


----------



## rebel4life (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nur schlecht.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Asrock war nie "billig".



Außerhalb von Computerforen bei Leuten, die dennoch ein paar Boardhersteller kennen (also quasi Asus und Gigabyte immer den Vorzug geben), ist Asrock bis heute als Billig-Schrott _bekannt_. Genau daher würde mich mal der Unterschied zwischen den höher- und niederpreisigen Platinen mal wirklich interessieren und eine Aufschlüsselung, wie die Differenzen zustande kommen und welche Auswirkung das auf Lebensdauer, Übertaktbarkeit und Support (Bios-Updates, Reklamationen etc.) auswirkt.

Wie war letztens die Frage: "Du empfiehlst mir wirklich Asrock?!?" Gemeint war eher: Äh, das Teil soll länger als drei Tage halten und keine Probleme im Betrieb machen...

Ach, was ich vergessen hab: Natürlich ist der Stromverbrauch wichtig, nicht dass man 5€ billiger kauft, die aber je nach Nutzungsdauer mehr als nur doppelt und dreifach draufzahlt.

e:/ Das letzte Asrock-Board, welches ich hatte, war ein ziemlicher Mischmasch, der 4x PCIe 1.1 + AGP 8x hatte. Und ja, es hatte _irgendeinen_ Fehler (wurde NIE übertaktet o.ä.), der zum Austausch des Boards gegen eins von Gigabreit führte. Und letzteres läuft immer noch, obwohls gebraucht war.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was mich mal interessieren würde sind die "Hallen" der Hardwarehersteller.... 

Wie sehen ihre HQ´s, Büros und Kundencenter aus?

Wär halt mal was anderes....


----------



## ile (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich finde es ist mal wieder an der Zeit, CPU-Kühler (Scythe Yasya, Prolimatech Armageddon, den neuen von EKL, ...) zu testen.

Außerdem finde ich, dass auch die 1 TB - Version der SpinPoint F3 EcoGreen -Festplatte von Samsung getestet werden sollte.


----------



## herethic (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mein Vorschlag wurde im Heft gebracht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Nur schlecht.


Ich hatte und habe zu Hause zwei Asrock Boards für Sockel 939 im Einsatz. Läuft alles problemlos - teils seit Jahren.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte auch mal nen paar Vorschläge, die ich gern in einer der nächsten Ausgaben gern sehen würde:

Zugriffszeitenvergleich zwischen L1, L2, L3 Cache bei den Highend 6 und 4er Kernern von Intel und AMD. Der 6er von Intel soll ja nen langsameren Cache haben, wodurch er in games bei gleichem Takt wie der 4 Kerner langsamer sein soll. Highpercision Testprogramm zum auslesen der Cachelines könnt ich wahrscheinlich zur Verfügung stellen, falls da nix brauchbares vorhanden ist.

Mal Infos dazu, ob man irgendwie bei der GTX 400er Serie die Dopperpercisionleistung freischalten kann oder nicht. Bzw geht nen Biosflash um aus ner GeForce ne Tesla/Quadro zu machen? Ne Untersuchung ob auf dem Fermi wieder Lasercuts durchgeführt werden, wäre auch sehr interessant.

Direktvergleich zwischen GTX400er und Tesla Karten, sobald die raus sind.

Vergleich zwischen Highend Server und Desktop System in Games.

Nen Test zum Asus Rampage bezüglich der ECC Unterstützung. Ist ja meines wissens nach das einzigste Board im Consumerbereich das ECC anbietet oO Allgemein ne Technikübersicht über ECC wäre mal ganz net. 

Mainboards mit maximalem Ramausbau welche Probleme gibt es, schaffen die Boards den Ausbau auch? Grad im Serverbereich packen die Boards öfters den maximalen RAMausbau nicht problemlos.

Mal nen 2 oder 4 Sockelsystem testen mit 1-4 Grakas dazu, um zu schauen was da geht, und ob mit Win 7 nun Mehrsockelsysteme auch für den Consumer Markt nutzbar sind.

RAMdisk vorstellen/testen, am besten mit nem Server mit maximalem Ramausbau  Edit Als Vergleich zu ner SSD und dem Kosten/Nutzen Verhältnis)

Allgemein mal die Rechenleistung der einzelnen CPU´s bezüglich Fließkomma und Integerberechnungen Vergleichen, hab festgestellt, das der Core2 Generation deutlich mehr Fließkommaberechnungen/s kann als nen ix Generation bei 4 GHz Takt (laut BOINC Benchmark) Dafür aber in der Integerleistung etwas hinterherhinkt.

Nen Übersicht über die Befehlssätze wäre auch mal richtig cool, also was bringt mir Befehlssatzerweiterung XY. Ist das also auch eventuell nen Kaufgrund oder isses total schnuppe.

Nen Vergleich zwischen Raidcontrollern aufm Mainboard und externen wäre auch mal richig nett.

Hmm das wärs glaub erstmal, über was ich gern was lesen würde 

Edit2:

Mir ist noch was eingefallen. Wärs möglich, das ihr mit ner Wärmebildcamera aufnahmen von verschieden Cases in Zukunft macht? Fänd es sehr informativ, wie sich gewissen Konstellationen und Lüfter auf die Temperaturverteilung im PC auswirken. Sowas liese sich auch verdammt schnell machen. PC aufbauen, 10-15 min warten und nen Bild machen, fertig. Denk länger wirds net wirklich brauchen, bis sich die Temperaturen ausgeglichen haben. 

Das mit der Wärmebildcamera könnte man auch auf CPU-Kühler übertragen, um da vorallem bei den Towerkühlern Qualitätsunterschiede bei der Befestigung der Lamellen aufzuzeigen.

Das wär auch noch der andere Punkt der mir beim basteln am PC aufgefallen ist. Zwischen Towerkühler und Lüfter ist ja meist nen Spalt Luft, und dort geht ziemlich viel von der Luft vorbei, die eigentlich durch die Lamellen soll. Nen Ratgeber, ob man diese Spalten mit nem Gummiband oder sonst wie schliesen soll, wäre mal wirklich interessant. Also ob es da ne allgemeine Aussage gibt.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@ PCGHW-Team

Ist eigentlich das Gigabyte 890FX-UD7 bei euch jetzt schon eingetroffen? Bzw. wann kommt es denn?


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn ihr das nächste mal SSDs testet und dann die Leistung in Bezug auf Spiele (Ladezeiten von Spielständen betrachtet), 
dann könntet ihr doch mal Gothic3 mit rein nehmen (natürlich nur mit neuestem Patch CP: 1.73), da das Spiel stark von SSDs profitieren könnte (wird es garatiert auch) und sich damit die Nachladeruckler stark verbessern könnten.

Dies wäre mal 'ne Abwechslung zu den ewigen Vertretern Anno 1404 etc.


----------



## rebel4life (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kamera-/Camcorderübersicht wäre auch ne Idee, ein ehemaliger Mitarbeiter von euch hat da auch schon um Rat gefragt. 

Nett wären da:

Canon SX20 IS
Nikon P100
Panasonic Lumix

Macht es halt im Stil "Welche Kamera für das dokumentieren von Casemodding?"...


----------



## Skysnake (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hmm wenn ich grad an die Xfi Netzwerkkartenmeldungen der letzten Tage/Wochen denke, wie wärs denn dann mal mit nem Test über die unterschiedlichen W-Lan-Stadarts? Ich denke viele wissen garnicht, das die meisten Router ganz unterschiedliche Einstellungen bieten bezüglich der Geschwindigkeit.

Also Latenzen, etc im Vergleich zu nem 100/1000 MBit Kabel wäre auch sehr schick. Dabei könntet ihr dann in nem kleinen Kasten auch auf den Unterschied zwischen 100er und 1000er Kabeln hinweisen  wissen auch wenige, das es da unterschiedliche Kabel gibt.

Als Kür wäre dann noch nen Test zu Glasfaser Karten oder 5Gbit Kupferkabeln 

Wenn man sich schon ne Netzwerkkarte für über 100 Euro sich anschaffen will, ist das ja unter Umständen auch ne Alternative 

Zur Netzwerktechnik kann man dann natürlich auch noch etwas berichten, also wie setz ich nen Server Server mit nem Netzwerk frür 10+ PC´s auf.


----------



## rebel4life (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Zur Netzwerktechnik kann man dann natürlich auch noch etwas berichten, also wie setz ich nen Server Server mit nem Netzwerk frür 10+ PC´s auf.



Wenn wir noch BNC hätten:

Reinstecken und rumdrehen!


----------



## Lindt (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Soundkartetest oder eine ganze Premium über Sound wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Skysnake (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hehe ja BNC war noch ne coole Zeit  

Nur die gebrochenen Kabel bzw welche mit Wackelkontakt, weil man se wieder mal in ner Tür hatte oder so hat immer wieder für interessante Fehlersuchorgien geführt


----------



## Freakless08 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

- USB Speichersticks (8/16/32 GB)
- Joysticks/Gamepad


----------



## Poulton (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Auch wenn das zum Teil schon in dem Mini-PC Spezial gebracht wurde: Einen Rundumtest(also auch einen Belastungstest) der hochwertigeren SFX- und TFX Netzteile am Markt, darunter auch das neue 450W SFX Netzteil von Silverstone. 
Ein Vergleich der Lautstärke bei der 300 und 350W Version des BeQuiet SFX würde mich persönlich auch interessieren.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lindt schrieb:


> Ein Soundkartetest oder eine ganze Premium über Sound wäre nicht schlecht.


 

Stimmt....

Creative vs. ASUS....


----------



## rebel4life (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei Soundkarten bitte auch etwas in Richtung M-Audio 2496 (sprich halbe Studiokarten) und dann noch was in Richtung Studiomonitore als gute alternative zu den 2.1 Sets.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und ein paar Einschätzungen, wieviel Karte an welchen Boxen Sinn macht.
Früher war das noch einigermaßen einfach, da Creative einfach in Sachen Spiele Vorteile brachte. Aber wie viele Asus-Käufer beweisen, geht es heute kaum noch darum und ob eine 200€ Xonar auf durchschnittlichen Boxensystemen wirklich eine sinnvolle Investition ist? (im Vergleich zu günstigen Studiokarten oder im Vergleich zu besseren Boxen...)


----------



## herethic (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Allgemein mehr Gehäusetests.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Tests von Soundkarten bzw. mal eine Marktübersicht mit allen entscheidenden Unterschieden, wie schon in einem extra Thread gefordert - evtl. auch mit den neuen Titanium HD.


----------



## Silverlake (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wäre auch für ein Soundkarten Test.


----------



## Chrismettal (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Soundkarten test klingt gut, und was ich immer wieder toll finde sind Lüfter 
oder auch extrem benchmarks und übertaktungs storys währen was feines ^^


----------



## Hendrix !!! (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> was ich immer  toll finde sind Lüfter


 

 ich glaube in der vorletzten PCGH waren alle Lüfter auf dem Markt vorhanden !

Wie wäre es mit einen spezial der leisesten Grafikkarten


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ne die Enermax haben gefehlt glaub ich, was ich sehr schade fand.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fand den Test mit den High End Boards zwar ganz OK, aber mehr hätte mich da ein Vergleich zwischen der High End Variante und dem Günstig interessiert.
Lohnen sich High End Bretter nur für Multi GPU Systeme oder ist ein Crosshair 4 Formula und Co. auch mit einer GraKa besser als ein Asrock 870 Extreme3 und Co.?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Alle 8er Chipsätze sind praktisch gleich flott mit SGPU. So wie die 7er und alles von 965P bis X48. Auch P55 und X58 bei Dual-Channel und etwa i7-860 vs. i7-930.


----------



## Daniel_M (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde sind die "Hallen" der Hardwarehersteller....
> 
> Wie sehen ihre HQ´s, Büros und Kundencenter aus?
> 
> Wär halt mal was anderes....




Wart mal ab - da kommt bald etwas spannendes.


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bald oder Bald™?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

"When it's done…"


----------



## Shi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test passiver Grakas aus allen Leistungssegmenten? Wie wär das?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Steht auf unserer Liste - kommt wahrscheinlich "bald" (tm).


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ist hier Bald™ überhaupts definiert?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, via "when it's done"


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Im Gulli:Board haben wir die Definition per Buch. 

gulli wars?, das Buch als PDF zum Download | gulli wars - 10 Jahre gulli.com Geschichte

Kannst ja lesen, bald(tm) ist da definiert.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Ist hier Bald™ überhaupts definiert?


Bald heisst i.d.R., dass es für eine der nächsten drei Ausgaben geplant ist, wir aber aufgrund teilweise kurzfristiger Umdisponierungen keine *Garantie* dafür übernehmen können, dass der Artikel wirklich dann kommt oder dass er überhaupt kommt.


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hey, ich weiss nicht obs schon vorgeschlagen wure aber wie wärs mit einem WLP Special 

mfg


----------



## hyperionical (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der Radi-Test war schonmal spitze, würde gerne weiter Tests, vlt auch mal ein großes Special + Premium lesen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Hey, ich weiss nicht obs schon vorgeschlagen wure aber wie wärs mit einem WLP Special
> 
> mfg


Das gab´s doch letztes Jahr schon, oder?
Ja, ich weiß, es sind neue dazu gekommen, aber bei denen ist auch nichts wirklich neu.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob´s schon mal dabei war, da ich die letzten paar Ausgaben ausgelassen habe, aber eine Anleitung für ein Holzgehäuse wäre irgendwie interessant.


----------



## Bääängel (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Lüftersteureungstest würde ich auch begrüßen.


----------



## Chrismettal (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Lüftersteuerung fänd ich auch inrtesannt

oder alles mögliche zum selber basteln als tut im heft 
(entkoppler - docking stationen für festplatten - led´s an Lüfter anschliessen etc)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*@ -Masterchief-*

In der 08/2010 gibt's ein WLP-RoundUp.


----------



## Atosch (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gerne mal über die Vor/Nachteile der einzelnen Browser lesen mit Ausblick in die Zukunft.
Also z.b. Google is gut telefoniert aber immer heim usw.


----------



## thysol (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne ein Blu-ray Special lesen.
> Das heißt die Beleuchtung und Erläuterung der Technik, Tips zum Aufrüsten, Tests von Blu-ray Laufwerken und ggf. auch von Player, die Hardware dafür usw.



Dass gabs doch schon in Ausgabe 06/10.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Shi schrieb:


> Ein Test passiver Grakas aus allen Leistungssegmenten? Wie wär das?





PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Steht auf unserer Liste - kommt wahrscheinlich "bald" (tm).



Update: Wegen des recht positiven Echos für die Ausgabe 09/2010 gesetzt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Jan565 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Vergleich zwischen den neuen und den Alten AMD Board währe mal interessant. Oder solche vergleiche wie Asus Crosshair 4 Formula und das AsRock 890FX Deluxe3. Was halt günstige Alternativen sind zu den teureren Boards.


----------



## Shi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Update: Wegen des recht positiven Echos für die Ausgabe 09/2010 gesetzt.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Klasse! Bin voll der Silent-Freak geworden, vielen Dank euch


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Idee sieht auch (semi-)passive CPU-Kühler und Netzteile vor. Evtl. gar ein Silent-Special.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ihr könntet auch mal wieder eine Bastelstunde einlegen. Die Hersteller-Designs setzen ja mitlerweile wieder oft auf Kühler ohne DES, da sollten sich Fanducts wieder lohnen. (Besonders bei den HD5, durch deren Anschlussphalanx sich kaum Warmluft von alleine verirren dürfte)


----------



## kx5 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde ein Vergleich der verschiedenen Win 7 Versionen interessieren
 sowas wie Lohnt es sich als Spieler Win 7 Prof zu kaufen oder reicht da die Home Edition


----------



## rebel4life (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es reicht die Home Version.


----------



## neuer101 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal ein Gehäuselüfter-Test interessieren, vorallem beleuchtete . (Oder gabs das nicht erst?)

Und ein Test aktueller HDDs und DVD/BD-Laufwerke vllt.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vllt. ein Test der ersten Sata III HDD von WD...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hatten wir doch schon in der 06/2010 auf der Startseite Infra.


----------



## Chrismettal (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wärs mit einem Gratissoftware special ?


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit: "Browser auf dem Prüfstand". Nützliche Add-Ons + Funktionen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was zu Browsern kommt soweit ich weiß in der 08.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Was zu Browsern kommt soweit ich weiß in der 08.


 

Uff, dann gehen mir langsam die Ideen aus...^^

Wie wäre es mit Gaming-Beamern?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Klingt eher nach Rand- als nach Zielgruppe, aber mal schauen.


----------



## Shi (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Netzteile bis 500 Watt?


----------



## TerrorTomato (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

_"1.000 PushPin Kühler im test_" by Henner Schröder

Spaß beiseite: wie wäre es mal mit nem Artikel über OEM-PC's; also wo z.b. Media Markt und co. sparen (netzteil etc.) oder welche man empfehlen könnte, oder gar wie man alte OEM's am besten wieder flott macht???


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Man kann da eigentlich kaum etwas empfehlen, höchstens Workstations von Lenovo, Dell, HP oder Fujitsu Siemens, im Spielebereich gibt es da kaum was, was mich interessieren würde: ThinClients!


----------



## ile (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein weiterer Netzteiltest sollte in naher Zukunft kommen: Besonders die neuen 80plus Gold-Exemplare, die auf der Computex vorgestellt wurden (Antec, Coolermaster, Corsair) interessieren mich.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kommt


----------



## rebel4life (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ITX Boards und deren Stromverbrauch auf den einzelnen Spannungen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie meinen?


----------



## rebel4life (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ihr nehmt ein paar ITX Boards (AMD Neo, Via C7(D), Atom 330 und die Single Core Variante, AM2/3), dann nehmt ihr ein Amperemeter und messt nacheinander die Ströme auf den einzelnen Spannungen des ATX Steckers mit nem Amperemeter (+12V, +5V, +3,3V, +5VSB, -12V), ihr könnt auch gleich einfach nen Adapter aus ner ATX Verlängerung mit mehreren Multimetern basteln), damit man weiß, wieviel Strom so ein System braucht, damit man z.B. mit nem Netzteil von Pollin ne günstige passive Lösung bauen kann oder sieht, dass man nicht immer 500W braucht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wir messen den Verbrauch hinter dem NT ohnehin.


----------



## rebel4life (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte aber gerne den Verbrauch auf den einzelnen Leitungen, ist wegen der Dimensionierung wichtig, denn ich hab hier vorerst nur ein altes Board und will mein NT ungern dann nochmal neu bauen.  miniITX kommt dann erst in ein paar Monaten...


----------



## Superwip (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Beamertest im Bezug auf deren Spieletauglichkeit wäre mal interressant

Edit: sry, die Idee hatte ja schon wer auf der letzten Seite ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich weiß nicht, ob ichs bei meinen vielen Vorschlägen (warum kriegen eigentlich nur andere eine Ausgabe als Antwort genannt?   ) dabei hatte, aber was mir beim Retro-Basteln diese Woche wieder eingefallen ist:
Flash-Module/Lowest-End-SSDs. Also die Dinger, die vermutlich lahm sind, aber Preise deutlich unter 100€ haben, z.T. direkt in IDE-Anschlüsse gesteckt werden, lautlos sind und die mehr als genug Platz für Retro-PCs bieten (oder auf für HTPC, wenn man die Filme vom Fileserver lädt)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Zeug ist so lahm, das willst du nicht


----------



## rebel4life (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Ausrede sagen wir es so: ist lahm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das Zeug ist so lahm, das willst du nicht



Lahm oder lahm?
Ich hab gestern 10 PC100 Riegel auf Kompatibilität getestet und am Wochenende 6 Katmais gequält.

Jetzt liegt hier noch n schönes P233 ATX-Board mit MGA-Onboard und SD-Slots (-> ich hät 256MB dafür übrig  ), dass ich irgend wann mal mit einer schönen V2SLI und nem Pico-PSU zu einem Case-Mod (ggf. low-profile in nem alten VCR) kombinieren möchte.
Aber ich bau doch kein Passiv-System und dann so nen Ratterkasten ein.


----------



## A3000T (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was willste denn bei nem P233MMX mit ner V2 SLI? Das ist als würde ich nen Lotusmotor in einen Wartburg bauen.  

Was mich zum Thema bringt: 

Ich fände mal einen Bericht über ältere Hardware und in wie weit noch Spieletauglich interessant. Na ja, aber dann kauft ja keiner den neuen Kram.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ichs bei meinen vielen Vorschlägen (warum kriegen eigentlich nur andere eine Ausgabe als Antwort genannt?   ) dabei hatte, aber was mir beim Retro-Basteln diese Woche wieder eingefallen ist:
> Flash-Module/Lowest-End-SSDs. Also die Dinger, die vermutlich lahm sind, aber Preise deutlich unter 100€ haben, z.T. direkt in IDE-Anschlüsse gesteckt werden, lautlos sind und die mehr als genug Platz für Retro-PCs bieten (oder auf für HTPC, wenn man die Filme vom Fileserver lädt)


Ist dafür nicht sowas wie das hier wesentlich praktischer?
CF-Card + Adapter:
Die Privat-Hardware der PCGH-Redakteure - Update - Bildergalerie - 2009/04/Carsten_Retro_05.JPG - Vollbild

Kostet vermutlich nur einen Bruchteil (je nach CF-Card-Größe) - und wenn's auf die Performance nicht ankommt…


--
SSDs unter *2*00 Euro kommen voraussichtlich allerdings in der 09/2010. Die kann man dann aber auch noch in aktuellen PCs betreiben.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mal mit einem Megaprojekt alá "Das beste was geht in einem PC"!?

Wäre sicher mal lustig, und die Bilder sicherlich toll....


----------



## rebel4life (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hey, den gleichen Adapter hab ich auch, ich hab aber ne Seagate Microdrive mit 2,5GB drin, ist zwar lahm, geht aber.


----------



## windows (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Modding Spezial.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



A3000T schrieb:


> Was willste denn bei nem P233MMX mit ner V2 SLI? Das ist als würde ich nen Lotusmotor in einen Wartburg bauen.



Eigentlich nicht.
Als die V2 rauskam, dürfte ein PII 400 die schnellste CPU gewesen sein, da war ein 233MMX noch nicht veraltet. Primär gehts aber um die Auflösung - mit single V2 ist in aller Regel keine 1024er ohne Abstriche drin. 



> Ich fände mal einen Bericht über ältere Hardware und in wie weit noch Spieletauglich interessant. Na ja, aber dann kauft ja keiner den neuen Kram.



Oder vielleicht allgemein einen Artikel zum Thema Retro-PC bauen. Z.B. hatte ich zwischenzeitlich mehrere Grafikkarten, die ohne Treiber per se 1280x1024 via DVI rausgegeben haben. Da man keine VESA-Treiber mehr bekommt, ist das ziemliches Gift, wenn man einen echten DOS-Modus haben will. Welche Karten machen es nicht? Umgekehrt die Frage: Welche neueren Karten kriegt man noch unter Win9x zum laufen? Mitlerweile gibts ja schon genug Spiele, die (Kopierschutz-)Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit Win7 haben, da wäre es doch toll, wenn der Retro-PC auch leistungsfähig genug für XP-Titel wäre. Aber:
Leistungsfähige Karte, die unter 9x läuft...
Dito für Soundkarten. Nicht jeder hat eine alte Live! rumliegen, will aber die z.T. sehr gute EAX-Unterstützung der Klassiker nutzen. Und ggf. den DOS-Modus am Retro-PC -> PCI-Karte und DOS? Nicht immer ganz einfach...



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ist dafür nicht sowas wie das hier wesentlich praktischer?
> CF-Card + Adapter:
> Die Privat-Hardware der PCGH-Redakteure - Update - Bildergalerie - 2009/04/Carsten_Retro_05.JPG - Vollbild
> 
> Kostet vermutlich nur einen Bruchteil (je nach CF-Card-Größe) - und wenn's auf die Performance nicht ankommt…



Vielleicht ist es das - sollt ihr ja rausfinden 
Größere Flash-Karten mit leidlicher Performance (<20MB/s waren auch vor 13 Jahren nicht mehr schnell) kosten jedenfalls auch ihr Geld und so einen Adapter konnte ich auf die schnelle gar nicht finden. Außerdem stellt sich die Frage nach der Haltbarkeit: Schreibzyklen? Verteilung der Schreibzugriffe?




> SSDs unter *2*00 Euro kommen voraussichtlich allerdings in der 09/2010. Die kann man dann aber auch noch in aktuellen PCs betreiben.



150€ sind dann vielleicht doch etwas viel für "retro" 
Zumal ja dann noch der SATA-Controller dazukommt.


----------



## ile (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ach ja, die Cougar SX (80plus silber) zu testen, würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ile schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Cougar SX (80plus silber) zu testen, würde mich auch interessieren


 

Dazu müsste die GX + SX-Serie erstmal erscheinen... Aber bis jetzt hab ich sie noch nirgends gelistet gesehen....


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es das - sollt ihr ja rausfinden
> Größere Flash-Karten mit leidlicher Performance (<20MB/s waren auch vor 13 Jahren nicht mehr schnell) kosten jedenfalls auch ihr Geld und so einen Adapter konnte ich auf die schnelle gar nicht finden. Außerdem stellt sich die Frage nach der Haltbarkeit: Schreibzyklen? Verteilung der Schreibzugriffe?


5 Euro der Adapter: cf flash adapter, ide cf: Fibrionic IDE to CF Adapter - Festplatten Adapter / cf ide adapter
20 Euro eine 8-Gig-Karte: COMPACT FLASH, CF Card: takeMS CompactFlash Speicherkarte 8 GB HyperSpeed (120x) - cf karte / CF
Für den Preis lohnt sich IMO keine aufwendige Vergleichsstrecke - zumal das sicherlich nur ein Randgruppen-Thema ist.


----------



## Professor Frink (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hey,
super Thread !
Also, ich hatte eben die letzte PCGH-X in der Hand (sie Ruhe in Frieden) und ich fand den Community Teil sehr interessant. Ich würde sowas gerne, in veränderter Form, in der PCGH wiedersehen.In allen Artikeln die sich in der PCGH bisher ums Übertakten drehten, war immer nur von "Mehr Leistung für ihren PC !" die Rede, das kann die CoBi auch.  Ich würde gerne mal einen Artikel über das Overclocking als Wettkampf sehen, da ich mir denken kann, dass dann sehr viele Leute mehr auf den Geschmack kommen würden, mit einem Bericht in der PCGH könnte man das Thema viel zugänglicher machen. Auch das Forum würde, denke ich, zulauf bekommen.
Für mich ist die Community hier sehr wichtig und ich finde, man könnte sie auch im Heft mehr einbinden. Ihr lobt öfters Lesertests aus, aber so einen Test gedruckt habt ihr meines Wissens nochnie. Ich denke, das wäre ein großer Anreiz für die Leute hier ausm Forum, mehr solche Texte zu verfassen.
oder gibt es da irgendwelche rechtlichen Gründe ? (man weiß ja nie)

Frink


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Lesertests gab es im Heft schon öfter.


----------



## Professor Frink (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Oh ok, dann habe ich das überlesn^^.
Dann lies halt nur meinen Themenvorschlag


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

setzt euch mal ein!
bei microsoft und fragt mal nach wiso man keine ISO von xp ,vista,7 win 2000 bekommt.
fragt doch mal nach wiso es keine vernünftige internetvideotheke gibt.mit normalen videothekenpreise,Film pro tag 1,50€.
weswegen man keine Iso von Musikcd's bekommt oder DVDs so als dreingabe für den originalkauf einer premium CD/dvd.
oder weswegen DRM nicht für werbung eingesetz wird.hieße wma2 wmv2 als download mit aktivierung auf zeit.beim verleih wäre auch gut für den einsatz bei der videotheke.
bei musik den normalen DRM beschränkungen nur auf dem PC einsetzbar und nicht kopierbar für mp3 player oder streaming aufn fernseher.
DRM würde sich gut eignen gegn die raubkopien,
Und Raubkopien fangen da an wo ,man mit den kopien Geld verdiehnt.also markenfälschung sind raubkopien.
Was gern von den publishern publiziert wird,diehnt nur zu abschreckung und werbung.gewinnen und verlieren tun die da garnichts.

In eurer eigene sache ,wegen den PDF dateien im netzt.diese diehnen nur dazu um nachzuschlagen zu können.
wie wäre es wen ihr ein waserzeichen im PDF dokument einsetzt,ist da problemlos möglich,je serie von kopien(100 an der zahl),wird wohl eine recherche nicht schwer sein,thema IP speicherung.
da würde sich der uploader ja schnell finden lassen.
Und stellt doch einfach die älteren ausgaben in PCGHX rein zum nachschlagen,wenn auch nur für abonenten des PDF und der print.

Zu neuen themen,macht mal ein video wie eine wasserkühlung eingbaut wird mitn profi.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Test der *Zotac GeForce GTX480 AMP!*


----------



## rebel4life (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und du glaubst wirklich, dass man so ein Wasserzeichen nicht entfernen kann? 

Ein Verdacht reicht auch nicht, es muss bewießen werden, sprich in jeder PDF ein anderes Wasserzeichen + IP Logging = datenschutztechnisch sehr bedenklich.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



<<painkiller>> schrieb:


> einen test der *zotac geforce gtx480 amp!*


pcgh 08/2010, S.56. 



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Dann lies halt nur meinen Themenvorschlag


Nicht nur für dich, auch für die anderen nochmal zur Sicherheit: Wir  lesen hier schon mit, auch wenn wir nicht jedes einzelne Posting  kommentieren.


----------



## herethic (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test von Gehäusen mit schwarzen Innenraumwürde ich mir wünschen.

Ausserdem finde ich ein PC-Reinigen-Special für sinnvoll,auch weil grad Sommer ist.


----------



## rolli (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es nicht hier rein passt:

Wird es keine Juli-Ausgabe geben? Jedenfalls steht das so auf eurer Homepage...

Einen Wunsch hätte ich auch noch: Noch mehr Historien-Artikel.
Die Artikel über RAM- und Kühler-Historie fand ich sehr interessant.


----------



## Raz3r (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ich sehr intressant fände, wer was man alles mit Studenten-Versionen darf (komerziell nutzen oder nicht) und wie das mit den Lizenzen aussieht wenn das Studium dann vorbei ist.

Hatte da nämlich schonmal nach geguckt aber jeder schreibt irgendwas anderes. 

Das währ auf jeden Fall mal ein intressantes Thema.


----------



## Superwip (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Noch eine Idee:

Ultramobiles Gameing: UMPCs und Tablets < 10 Zoll als Alternative zu mobilen Konsolen?

Besonders im Bezug auf das Toshiba Libretto W100, das auf diesem Gebiet neue Leistungsmaßstäbe setzt, eventuell auch in Vergleichender Betrachtung zu diversem Atommüll


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Spieletaugliches bezahlbares 11,6''-Netbook?


----------



## Superwip (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Spieletaugliches bezahlbares 11,6''-Netbook?



Hier gibt es ganz klar nur das Alienware m11x... ich bezog mich aber eher auf nochmals deutlich kleinere Geräte als Alternative zu PSP und Nintendo DS; natürlich nicht unbedingt für aktuelle Grafikfresser aber vergleichbare Spiele laufen auch nicht auf den mobilen Konsolen...

Auf einem Toshiba Libretto W100, das mit 7 Zoll nochmal deutlich kleiner als etwa das m11x sollten mit ULV Arrandale viele Spiele zumindestens @ min flüssig laufen

Auf einem Sony Vaio VGN UX mit ulv Core2, das mit 4,5 Zoll nicht größer als eine PSP läuft auch so einiges, die grafisch Aufwendigsten Spiele, die darauf flüssig laufen wären immerhin etwa FEAR, WoW oder GTA: San Andreas


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, alles was eine Intel GMA nutzt, ist _imo_ für Spiele eher untauglich.

 Ich setze Hoffnungen in die Nile-Platform, wobei das erst bei über 10'' losgeht.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit einem Headset-Test? Die neuen Sennheiser würde sich da anbieten...


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Headset-Test? Die neuen Sennheiser würde sich da anbieten...




Genau, würde mich über einen Test vom Sennheiser PC330 freuen. Ob es wirklich Lanparty tauglich ist. Ich hasse Außengeräusche @ Lanparty. 
Evt. nen Quickpoll wert?


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Test des Prolimatech Armageddon vermiss ich auch noch...
Oder ich hab ihn überlesen... xD


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Prolimatech Armageddon Test, leider nicht besser als der Megahalems und deswegen keinen Test in der Print wert. Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der Prolimatech Armageddon ist in der 08/2010 drin


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Coole sache. 
Da wird sich Painkiller aber freuen.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der Prolimatech Armageddon ist in der 08/2010 drin


 

Juhhhuuu!!!  


Hoffentlich kommt die bald...


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nach dem Headset Test sollte auch ein Soundkarten Check folgen. Hoffentlich in der nächsten / übernächsten mit dabei.


----------



## herethic (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test von Grafik-Onboardlösungen aktueller Boards sowie Intels IGP-Technik.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hatten wir doch schon mehrfach - was vermisst du?


----------



## herethic (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Angabe in welchen Heften die Tests waren.

Habt ihr auch getestet was die Teile bei Blu-Ray/YTHD schaffen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, haben wir. Clarkdale-Ausgabe(n).


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit einem Test der MSI N470GTX Twin Frozr II?

Weiß man schon wann der Soundkartenvergleich kommen wird?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die 470 Twin Frozr haben wir aktuell nicht da, dafür aber die 465 Twin Frozr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Leistungsaufnahme aus, wenn man die CPU statt mit aktivierter Stromspartechnik immer mit dem Netttakt (also bei Win7 in den Energieoptionen statt "Ausgewogen" auf "Höchstleistung)?
Wie ändert sich die Leistungsaufnahme im Idle?
Das würde ich mir gerne mal für verschiedene Prozessoren (die Bank durch) wünschen um mal zu sehen, was die Stromspartechniken von heute wirklich bringen.


----------



## Shi (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@ Marc: Gibts einen Unterschied zw. der GTX465 Twin Frozr II und der GTX 465 Twin Frozr II Gold Edition?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die 470 Twin Frozr haben wir aktuell nicht da, dafür aber die 465 Twin Frozr.



Genau. Laut MSI verschiebt sich die Verfügbarkeit der neuen Twin-Frozr-II-Karten jedoch auf August. Die N465GTX Twin Frozr II (und eine andere neue MSI-Karte ) testen wir nichtsdestotrotz im kommenden Heft. 



Shi schrieb:


> @ Marc: Gibts einen Unterschied zw. der GTX465 Twin Frozr II und der GTX 465 Twin Frozr II Gold Edition?



Allerdings. Sogar zwei: Die Golden-Edition verfügt über einen Vollkupferkühler und ist streng limitiert. Das Kupfer steigert nicht nur die Kühlleistung und das Gewicht, sondern auch den Preis. MSI hat noch keine Testmuster zur Hand.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Shi (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Krass, ihr werdet euch um ein Muster bemühen? Ich liebe nämlich Kupfer


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wollte MSI schon den 000-MockUp auf der Computex aus den Rippen leiern


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Shi schrieb:


> Krass, ihr werdet euch um ein Muster bemühen? Ich liebe nämlich Kupfer



Klaro, das Teil muss schon wegen des Gewichts ins Testlabor. 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich wollte MSI schon den 000-MockUp auf der Computex aus den Rippen leiern



Ja, die ist dank ihrer nicht vorhandenen GPU gewiss eiskalt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Shi (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ja, die ist dank ihrer nicht vorhandenen GPU gewiss eiskalt.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Und stromsparend, sehr ungewöhnlich für eine Fermi  
Testet ihr nächste Ausgabe auch LowEnd-Passiv-Grakas oder nur so etwas vom Schlage einer HD5750?

Gruß


----------



## BikeRider (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mir würde ein ausführlicher Test von Einsteigerprozessoren wie Sempron oder Celeron gefallen. Was bringen diese Prozessoren in Spielen.
Oder Billig-Soundkarten - wie gut sind diese.
Oder Billig-Lautsprecher. wie gut sind sie.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Shi schrieb:


> Testet ihr nächste Ausgabe auch LowEnd-Passiv-Grakas oder nur so etwas vom Schlage einer HD5750?
> 
> Gruß



Von der GT 220 bis zur HD 5750. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Shi (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Von der GT 220 bis zur HD 5750.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Super! Bin ich froh Abonnent zu sein


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was haltet ihr von hoch aufgelösten Fotos von Hardware als Gratisbeigabe auf der DVD?

Ihr macht so viele Fotos von Hardware, wäre doch schade, wenn diese in irgendeinem Archiv vergammeln.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Cool wäre auch ein Bericht über die Arbeitsplätze der PCGHW-Redaktion


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von hoch aufgelösten Fotos von Hardware als Gratisbeigabe auf der DVD?
> 
> Ihr macht so viele Fotos von Hardware, wäre doch schade, wenn diese in irgendeinem Archiv vergammeln.



Wenn wir Tests/Marktübersichten (beispielsweise von Grafikkarten) durchführen, finden sich doch meist alle Probanden auf der DVD.  1.600x1.200 Pixel+.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Shi (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja genau! Ein Bericht über die Redaktion: wie viel Harware ihr da habt, wasfür "Arbeits"-PCs ihr habt, usw


----------



## Bääängel (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gerne mal was über Soundkarten lesen. Also Vorteil oder überbewertet, aktuelle Empfehlungen, ein Rundumtest, von günstig zu teuer.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dann freu dich auf die kommende Ausgabe. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Skysnake (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fänd auch mal nen Test von WaKü Pumpen angebracht, keine Ahnung ob ihr schonmal welche im Test hattet, ich hab zumindest kein Heft in der Hand gehabt.

Bei den Pumpen gibts doch teils große Unterschiede und es wäre schon nett, da mal ne Gesamtübersicht zu bekommen, zumal es ja auch Pumpen mit recht viel Software zur Überwachung dazu gibt, was ich für nen PC/Server mit Fernwartung/Kontrolle richtig nice finde.


----------



## Shi (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fänds cool wenn mal Codename Panzers: Cold War beiliegen würde  Ist das möglich in den nächsten Ausgaben?


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was mir grad aufgefallen ist im Kaufberatungstopic, es gab glaub schon länger kein NT Roundup im 500, 750 und 1000+ Watt Bereich.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*


Hi all
bin seit Jahren leser der Hardware.
Fände es gut wenn ihr den Mod des Monats wieder einführen würdet.
Hat mich immer beeindruckt was die User so auf die beine stellen.
Eure versteckte Preiserhöhung ist mir aufgefallen^^(Heftgrösse).

Desweiteren würde ich mich freuen ,wenn ihr bei Grakatest`s auch die durchschnittliche Temp ,
derGraka angeben würdet.
War schon öfter überascht wie heiss die letztlich sind.

Ansonsten weiter so.

MFG KillerPfote

YouTube - Mein Rechner, neu lackiert


YouTube - WAKÜ 2010


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was genau meinst du mit der "durchschnittlichen Temp"? Für gewöhnlich pendelt sich eine Karte nach X Spielminuten bei einem Wert ein, der praktisch dem Peak entspricht, den wir abdrucken.

Danke für's Feedback.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*


z.b. max.temp. mit Furmark oder so.
halt einen objektiven anhaltspunkt für Käufer.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wir geben die Peak-Werte nach 30min Crysis in der Testtabelle an


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja und wenn jetzt die Temps  noch übersichtlich im Einkaufsführerstehen würde,
währe das eine bereicherung.
Spaart einem auch das zusammensuchen der Werte.
THX


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gebe ich weiter. Sofern sich Platz findet, kein Problem.


----------



## kmf (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also mein oller 990cxi hat die letzten Tage das Handtuch geworfen. Jetzt muss was Neues her. Nur was für einer? 
Mal abseits von USB 3.0 und Sata 3 - wäre das vielleicht ein Thema für eines der nächsten Hefte?


/edit Wer mit dem Begriff 990cxi nix anfangen kann, es handelt sich dabei um einen betagten Tintenstrahldrucker.


----------



## Wincenty (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würd ein Special interessieren zum Thema Spieleprogrammierung.
D.h. Welche Software nötig ist, welche Grundkenntnisse eventuel eine kleine Anleitung für sein erstes eigenes Spiel und vor allem:
Sonst würde ich's ja nicht hier vorschlagen:
Welche Hardware nutzen Programmierer? Welche ist nötig und vor allem die Programmierung für spezifische Hardware im Sinne von Multithreads, Multi-GPU-Systemen


----------



## ile (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Gebe ich weiter. Sofern sich Platz findet, kein Problem.



 Temps im GraKa-Einkaufsführer halte ich für überflüssig; wenn man sich eine bestimmte Karte kauft, sollte es kein Problem sein, in dem Heft nachzuschlagen, in dem die GraKa getestet wurde. Ich denke nicht, dass die Temps ausschlaggebend für die Kaufentscheidung sind, somit sind sie im Einkaufsführer auch völlig überflüssig.


----------



## B00 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Mir würde ein ausführlicher Test von Einsteigerprozessoren wie Sempron oder Celeron gefallen. Was bringen diese Prozessoren in Spielen.
> Oder Billig-Soundkarten - wie gut sind diese.
> Oder Billig-Lautsprecher. wie gut sind sie.


 Coole Idee
Game-Tuning in den Ini-Dateien würde ich auch toll finden.
Ich weis nicht welche werte wofür in den Ini-Dateien stehen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



			
				ile schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht, dass die Temps ausschlaggebend für die Kaufentscheidung sind, somit sind sie im Einkaufsführer auch völlig überflüssig.


Ich finde die Idee nicht schlecht: Sagen wir, zwei GTX460 machen in 3D jeweils 2,3 Sone - was mit deutlich zu laut ist. Die eine Karte erreicht in 3D aber 89°, die andere nur 73°. Ergo kaufe ich letztere, da ich hier den Lüfter drosseln kann.


----------



## ile (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee nicht schlecht: Sagen wir, zwei GTX460 machen in 3D jeweils 2,3 Sone - was mit deutlich zu laut ist. Die eine Karte erreicht in 3D aber 89°, die andere nur 73°. Ergo kaufe ich letztere, da ich hier den Lüfter drosseln kann.



Hm, stimmt, da hast du recht. Vielleicht doch nicht so blöd.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

auf jedenfall nicht so blöd  und ne Angabe zu SLI/XCF wäre sogar noch besser, damit man sieht ab die abgedeckte KArte dann eventuell so richtig das röhren anfängt oder nicht.


----------



## Bääängel (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Würde ich nicht reinmachen. SLI und CF ist eine sehr kleine Zielgruppe. Temps hingegen dürften wohl fast jeden, der etwas von seiner Hardware versteht, interessieren.


----------



## ile (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> auf jedenfall nicht so blöd  und ne Angabe zu SLI/XCF wäre sogar noch besser, damit man sieht ab die abgedeckte KArte dann eventuell so richtig das röhren anfängt oder nicht.



Nö, also das greift dann zu wirklich zu weit, finde ich. SLI/CF sind ja nun doch ein recht wenig verbreitetes Feature, sodass das für die meisten irrelevant ist.


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

war ja nur nen Vorschlag, wenn wir eh dabei sind ;P


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

MGPU ist gering verbreitet und bei aktuellen Boards ist idR mehr als ein Slot zwischen den beiden Karten.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da 3D immer interessanter wird - wäre es möglich Benches mit 3D Vision durchzuführen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hatten wir mehrfach und im August kommt das Premium-Heft mit 3D. Bitte kaufen


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Hatten wir mehrfach und im August kommt das Premium-Heft mit 3D. Bitte kaufen


 

Muss ich nicht...^^ Habs im Abo! 



Wie wäre es mit GF104 im Detail?


----------



## stockduck (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Liebes PCGH-Team!

Ich würde mir ein Special zu der Thematik "RAID" wünschen.

Vor und Nachteile von Onboard-RAID, bzw. "Fake-Raid"-Controllern, bishin zu richtigen Controllern.

Wie ich selbst schon bemerken durfte, gibt es gravierende Unterschiede. Ich bin mit meinem LSI (3ware) 9650SE-2LP sehr zufrieden. Die Einrichtung und vorallem die Konfigurationssoftware bzw. Driversupport sind erhaben, im Gegensatz zu einem ICH10R. Ich betreibe übringens in meinem Spiele-PC eben diesen LSI-Controller mit 2x WD 640 Black im Raid1. Die Performance mit dem ICH10R dagegen war nicht zufriedenstellend. Dafür hat mich der Spaß- alleine der Controller- etwa €200 gekostet

Außerdem wünsche ich mir Benchmarks zu Spiele mit Raid 1 und 0. Performaceunterschiede sollten durchleuchtet werden. (Lesen/Schreiben/Verify/Rebuild)

Ich glaube auch, dass ein Raid 0 eben wenig bis gar nichts bringt, auch wenn die "Werbung" etwas anderes sagt.

Lg 

PS: Ihr seid die Besten


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

GF104-Technik ist in der 090/2010 mit enthalten.


----------



## ile (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@ PCGH_Marc: Mal ne vermutlich blöde Frage: In einer der letzten PCGHs gab es ein Interview von einem "Profi-Gamer", der meinte, dass er sich, wenn überhaupt, einen LCD-Monitor mit 120 HZ-Technik kaufen würde, da dadurch auch 2D-Darstellungen besser sind. Wenn man in 3D spielt, hat man ja einen deutlichen Performanceeinbruch, da jedes Bild doppelt berechnet werden muss. Das ist doch dann performancemäßig gleichzusetzen mit 2D-Gaming mit 120 Hz, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

2D ist deswegen unter anderem besser, weil auch hier 120 Bilder pro Sekunde möglich sind - selbst der Desktop ist weitaus "flüssiger".


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen Benchtable Test


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit einem Test der Notebook-Phenom II Prozessoren?


----------



## Bääängel (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

War doch schon in der letzten Ausgabe drin.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Stimmt doch gar nicht... Da waren Netbook-Prozessoren drin... Was will ich denn mit einem halben Notebook?


----------



## Bääängel (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich meinte die letuzte also nciht die aktuelle, sondern die Ausgabe 7/10. 

"Mobile CPUs im Check" so lautet der Artikel.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke dir, hab ich glatt übersehen...


----------



## ile (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> 2D ist deswegen unter anderem besser, weil auch hier 120 Bilder pro Sekunde möglich sind - selbst der Desktop ist weitaus "flüssiger".



Ja ja, das ist mir schon klar, das stand ja im Artikel, ich wollte wissen, ob die Leistungseinbußen genau so groß sind (im Vergleich zu 60 Hz), wie wenn ich 120 Hz in 3D berechnen lasse.


----------



## fpsJunkie (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Auf jeden Fall einen Test aller bis dahin erhältlichen GTX 460 Karten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ile schrieb:


> Ja ja, das ist mir schon klar, das stand ja im Artikel, ich wollte wissen, ob die Leistungseinbußen genau so groß sind (im Vergleich zu 60 Hz), wie wenn ich 120 Hz in 3D berechnen lasse.



Von Leistungseinbußen kann man da nicht sprechen. Es müssen nicht mehr Bilder berechnet werden, aber wenn mehr berechnet werden können, können diese aus angezeigt werden.
Sollte die Karte in einer Szene ohnehin nur 30fps schaffen, bringt einem 120Hz wenig (vsync ohne triple-buffer hat weniger Auswirkung) - es schadet aber auch nicht. Könnte die Karte mehr als 60fps schaffen (was zumindest in einzelnen Abschnitten oftmals der Fall ist), hat man ein flüssigeres Bild. In jedem Fall sind 120Hz Monitore in der Lage, einen etwaigen overdrive feiner anzusteuern. (wobei das theoretisch auch mit 60Hz möglich wäre)
3D dagegen sorgt dafür, dass man die effektive Framerate nur noch der Hälfte der berechneten Bilder entspricht, was erstmal ein enormer Perfomanceeinbruch ist - egal ob man vorher 90 oder 9fps hatte. Zum Glück lassen sich viele Informationen wieder verwenden, so dass man je nach System z.T. deutlich unter den maximal denkbaren 50% Einbruch bleibt, aber eine Verschlechterung der Bildflüssigkeit stellt sich definitiv ein.


----------



## ile (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was auf jeden Fall verbessert werden muss:

Es kann nicht sein, dass CPU-Kühler-Tests so unflexibel ablaufen, dass Kühler wie z. B. der Prolimatech Armaggedon, die für 140mm-Lüfter konzipiert wurden, nur mit 120ern getestet werden. Der bald erscheinende Prolimatech Super Mega unterstützt auch 140mm-Exemplare, sodass der Armaggedon kein Einzalfall ist. Zumindest im Fließtext sollte ein Test mit einem 140er erwähnt werden und auf die Endnote sollte es auch Einfluss haben.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Keine Sorge, natürlich besteht in dieser Hinsicht Verbesserungsbedarf - wurde ja im Test auch erklärt. Der Umstand, dass der Armageddon nicht mit einem 140-mm-Lüfter getestet wurde, lässt sich damit erklären, dass es bisher keinen 140-mm-Referenzlüfter gegeben hat. Wäre der Kühler mit irgendeinem 140er getestet worden, hätte es passieren können, dass er wesentlich schlechter abschneidet, da nur wenige 140er besser als der 120er Referenzlüfter sind - daher habe ich mich für das starre Einhalten der Testmethodik und gegen die willkürliche Wahl eines 140-mm-Lüfters entschieden.
Wie der Zufall so will, gibt es in der kommenden Ausgabe eine große Lüfter-Marktübersicht mit Lüftern der Größen 120 und 140 mm, die noch dazu auf dem Armageddon zeigen dürfen, was sie können. Nach der Ausgabe 09/2010 ist es dann also auch möglich, CPU-Kühlern für 140-mm-Lüfter mit Modellen in richtiger Größe gerecht zu werden.


----------



## ile (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wie der Zufall so will, gibt es in der kommenden Ausgabe eine große Lüfter-Marktübersicht mit Lüftern der Größen 120 und 140 mm, die noch dazu auf dem Armageddon zeigen dürfen, was sie können. Nach der Ausgabe 09/2010 ist es dann also auch möglich, CPU-Kühlern für 140-mm-Lüfter mit Modellen in richtiger Größe gerecht zu werden.



Ah, ok, super.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit einem "Special" zur Auslieferung von StarCraft II bei Amazon.de

Wüsste gerne, was bei denen im Lager abgehen wird...  xD


----------



## ile (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und dieses Netzteil sollte auch getestet werden:

Scythe Chouriki 2 Plug-in PC-Netzteil (650 Watt): Chouriki 2 Plug-in: Scythe EU GmbH


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit einem neuen Videoformat Namens "Das PCGH Kochstudio - wenn Nerds kochen"? 
Das wär ma was.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem neuen Videoformat Namens "Das PCGH Kochstudio - wenn Nerds kochen"?
> Das wär ma was.


 


Gute Idee... 

Klingt nach einem Job für Henner.... KÄÄÄÄSSSSSEEEE!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Rinderfilet.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nönö... Eher Sauerbraten...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Auf jeden Fall Spam - nein, nicht das Frühstücksfleisch aus der Dose.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall Spam - nein, nicht das Frühstücksfleisch aus der Dose.


 

Ich denk mal Mixxed_Up meint das zu 100% ernst.... 

Ich fänds aber auch lustig...


----------



## Papzt (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich find auch, dass das mal eine gute idee wäre so etzwas zu machen


----------



## fpsJunkie (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Crysis 2 Test/Vorschau wäre mal geil! 
Bin schon ganz scharf auf das Game


----------



## Bääängel (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hol dir doch dafür eine PcGames o.ä. Da steht bestimmt mehr drin, vielleicht nciht auf Hardwaretechnischer Seite, aber dafür mehr zum Game.


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Rinderfilet.




Vegetarier ftw!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich denk mal Mixxed_Up meint das zu 100% ernst....
> 
> Ich fänds aber auch lustig...



Wir hatten doch schon das Ei auf der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Folterknecht (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal ein Test zur Performance der neuen Southbridge von AMD interessieren, im Vergleich zur Intel ICH10R. Vor allem was RAID und die damit zusammen hängende Materie angeht. Die letzte Generation von AMD war da ja alles andere als toll, jedoch scheint AMD ordentlich aufgehohlt zu haben, nur leider ist mir noch nirgends ein wirklich guter Review zu der Materie unter gekommen, was die SB 850 angeht.

In dem Zusammenhang würde es sich direkt anbieten auch mal SSDs im RAID unter die Lupe zu nehmen, auch ne interessante Sache, vor allem da gemunkelt wird, daß mit erscheinen der nächsten SSD-Generationen (Indilinx, Intel, Samsung - neue Controller und Chips) Ende 2010 - Anfang 2011 mit ordentlichen Preisnachlässen, zumindest was die aktuellen SSDs angeht, gerechnet werden kann. Auf anandtech.com wird das hier und da mal angedeutet und der Anand Lal Shimpi scheint was SSDs angeht, wirklich ne gute Glaskugel zu haben.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir hatten doch schon das Ei auf der Grafikkarte.


 

Aber nur ein Ei is ja fad.... Henner´s Kochstudio FTW!


----------



## STSLeon (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gern mal einen Soundkarten Vergleich. Die guten Dinger kommen wirklich zu kurz und waren (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) schon lange kein Thema mehr, dann könnte man noch einen Boxentest ranhängen und fertig wäre das Soundspecial. Würde sich ja auch Prima mit einem Blu-Ray Artikel verbinden lassen. Einfach mal eine HomeCinema Ausgabe ,-)


----------



## Bääängel (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hab ich auch schon gefragt..... und siehe da, kommt in der nächsten Ausgabe.


----------



## ile (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern mal einen Soundkarten Vergleich. Die guten Dinger kommen wirklich zu kurz und waren (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) schon lange kein Thema mehr



Du hast schon recht, dass lange kein Artikel mehr darüber drin war, deshalb ist es auch ok, dass mal wieder einer kommt, aber dass Soundkarten zu kurz kommen finde ich nicht, denn 

1. Soundkarten veralten nicht so schnell wie z. B. GraKas 
2. Es erscheinen nicht soo häufig neue Modelle wie z. B. bei CPU-Kühlern
3. Soundkarten an sich sind doch eine Art Luxus, den sich viele auch nicht gönnen, sodass das Zielpublikum relativ klein ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern mal einen Soundkarten Vergleich. Die guten Dinger kommen wirklich zu kurz und waren (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) schon lange kein Thema mehr, dann könnte man noch einen Boxentest ranhängen und fertig wäre das Soundspecial.



Dummerweise erscheinen kaum neue Soundkarten oder/und neue PC-Boxen.
Genaugenommen ist es ettliche Jahre her, dass eine neue SPU erschienen ist und auf dem Boxenmarkt gibt es eigentlich gar keinen Konkurrenzkampf mehr.
Für einen Test, der die Detailunterschiede in der Qualität einzelner Modelle aufzeigt, bräuchte man dann passendes Equipment - was PCGH afaik nicht hat. (zumindest gabs bislang nur grobe und imho subjektive Bewertungen der Klangqualitäten)



> Würde sich ja auch Prima mit einem Blu-Ray Artikel verbinden lassen. Einfach mal eine HomeCinema Ausgabe ,-)



Als ich das letzte mal geguckt habe, hatte Computec 1-2 Zeitschriften, die sich gezielt damit beschäftigen.


----------



## TempestX1 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würden mal Tests von aktuellen
Intel Celeron
AMD Sempron
Prozessoren interessieren. Zudem eine gegenüberstellung von verschiedenen Intel OnBoard (auf dem Mainboard) Grafikchipsätzen.

Also die "billigeren" Sachen. Was mit diesen so möglich ist.
Muss ja nicht alles Hardcore Gaming mit XYZ Effekten sein schließlich kann man auf den billigeren auch Spiele zocken (Strategie, Adventures, diverse Shooter).


----------



## STSLeon (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@ruyven: Home Cinema ist das der falsche Ausdruck gewesen. Aber es gibt genug User, die alles an ihrem Rechner machen (Zocken, Filme, Musik) und da fände ich eine Übersicht von Boxen und SPUs mit den jeweiligen Fähigkeiten doch recht schön. Dann müßte ich vielleicht auch nicht immer Teufelboxen empfehlen


----------



## Shi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bin auch für einen Test von Lowest-End CPUs, kann auch ein Kurztest sein. Und von Mainboards bis 50€


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Warum Low-End-CPUs?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Weil viele die High End Vegleiche nicht mehr sehen können.


----------



## Freakless08 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Warum Low-End-CPUs?



Warum nicht? Kann mich nur den Posts anschließen.
Stromsparend und günstig und für ältere Spiele (meist) ausreichend. Und bei euch ist ja HARDWARE großgeschrieben. Warum nicht einen größeren Bereich abdecken. Hätte nichts dagegen auch mal nen Test mit den LowEnd Chips (Graka, CPU, Mainboard) zu lesen was mit diesen möglich ist.


----------



## thysol (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich wuerden mal tests zu Verstaerkern und Hi-Fi Boxen interessieren. Ich weiss dass passt eher in eine Hi-Fi Zeitung aber die Bruellwuerfel Sets die ihr sonst immer testet sind einfach kein Vergleich zu richtigen Boxen. Euer Argument ist wahrscheinlich dass der normale PC Gamer nichts besseres braucht. Fuer den gleichen Preis wie zb. dass Logitech Z5500 Digital kriegt mann ein Verstaerker und zwei ordentlich Boxen. Dass hoert sich einfach um Welten besser an (auch in Spielen) als so ein Bruellwuerfel System.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es besteht nicht zufällig die Hoffnung, dass ihr euer nettes Grafikkartenkartenspiel in euer Heft zum Rausschneiden abdruckt?


----------



## thysol (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es besteht nicht zufällig die Hoffnung, dass ihr euer nettes Grafikkartenkartenspiel in euer Heft zum Rausschneiden abdruckt?



Ja, bitte tut dass Grafikkarten Quatett mit ins Heft.


----------



## Joker (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir mal einen Test der Seagate Momentus XT 4GB SLC wünschen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen neuen SSD Test.
Bekanntlich gibt es erste SSDs mit neuen Sandforce Controllern. 
Was leisten die, was machen die besser?

Vergleich zu den vorherigen SSDs.


----------



## ile (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir einen neuen SSD Test.
> Bekanntlich gibt es erste SSDs mit neuen Sandforce Controllern.
> Was leisten die, was machen die besser?
> 
> Vergleich zu den vorherigen SSDs.



Ja, fände ich auch interessant, zudem ein Vergleich von Schreiben von unkomprimierten Daten gegenüber komprimierten Daten, da es dort große Unterschiede bei den Sandforce-Modellen geben soll. Angeblich können unkomprimierte Daten deutlich schneller geschrieben werden.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die erste(n) SSD(s) mit Sandforce-Controller haben PCGH-Stammleser bereits in der Marktübersicht der Ausgabe 06/2010 bewundern können, Marvells SATA-6Gbits-Chip hatten wir, ebenso wie eine weitere Sandforce (von Corsair) in der 07/2010.

Aber da wir unsere Leser lieben, haben wir in der Ausgabe 09/2010, die es ab dem 4. August gibt, wieder eine Marktübersicht mit SSDs - auch mit komprimierten Daten. Kriterien: Günstiger als 200 Euro zum Testzeitpunkt.

Mit dabei: Sandforce, Marvell, Toshiba, Intel, Indilinx und Jmicron…


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, den Test in der 07/2010 fand ich etwas mager 

Aber gut das in der nächsten Ausgabe wieder eine Übersicht ist


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der war ja auch nur „angetestet” auf der Startseite Infra.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Macht ihr auch mal Langzeittests von Hardware?
Also Festplatten, Laufwerke und so, wie lange laufen Festplatten so leise wie am ersten Tag?
(einige sind bei mir im Laufe der Zeit recht laut geworden, Zufall oder normal?)


----------



## GurtStraffer (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würd mir noch einen Vergleichstetst zwischen der Zotac GTX470 AMP und der Inno3D GTX 470 Hawk wünschen. Die anderen Modelle hattet ihr ja bereits in Ausgabe 08 am Start.
Könnt ihr auch bitte mal euer Orakel nach Erscheinungsterminen der MSI GTX 470 Twin Frozr II bzw. der Gainward GTX470 GooD befragen? Danke. Denn sollte ich noch länger mein Geld für Rasierklingen sparen, statt es für 'ne GTX 470'er im Custom-Design auszugeben, denken meine Nachbarn noch, ich bau demnächst eine Arche


----------



## windows (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bitte keinen Low-End CPU/GPU Test. Für einen HTPC braucht man leise bzw. passiv gekühlte Hardware und für einen Spiele-PC Hardware mit einer Top Leistung bei der der Preis entsprechend ist. Da sich PCGH eher an Spieler richtet (PC *Games* Hardware), finde ich es sollten auch eher Mid- und High End Komonenten getestet werden.

Marktübersicht SSD´s unter 200€ ist klasse.

Einen Test dieser Hybrid Festplatte von Seagate (Seagate Momentus XT 4GB SLC) fände ich auch gut. Am besten fände ich es aber wenn ihr in einem Test+Praxisartikel die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten das Wasser einer Wasserkühlung () zu färben bzw. farbig wirken zu lassen (farbige Schläusche) erklären und testen würdet. Vllt. auch in einem Langzeittest (wegen Ablagerungen, Verstopfungen u.ä.).

MFG
windows


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



windows schrieb:


> Einen Test dieser Hybrid Festplatte von Seagate (Seagate Momentus XT 4GB SLC) fände ich auch gut.




Stimmt, die sind auch sehr interessant. Im Award hab ich einen sehr interessanten User-Test dazu gelesen.
Die Platte schlägt sich echt gut im Gegensatz zu den ersten Hybrid versuchen vor ner weile!


----------



## windows (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Wincenty schrieb:


> Mich würd ein Special interessieren zum Thema Spieleprogrammierung.
> D.h. Welche Software nötig ist, welche Grundkenntnisse eventuel eine kleine Anleitung für sein erstes eigenes Spiel und vor allem:
> Sonst würde ich's ja nicht hier vorschlagen:
> Welche Hardware nutzen Programmierer? Welche ist nötig und vor allem die Programmierung für spezifische Hardware im Sinne von Multithreads, Multi-GPU-Systemen


Das wäre auch mal interessant.


----------



## Shi (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aktfotos von allen PCGH-Redakteuren?


----------



## windows (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Shi schrieb:


> Aktfotos von allen PCGH-Redakteuren?


Nee, lieber nicht.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*


WAKÜ -spezial
Tips rund um die Wakü.
Pflege,verbesserungen etc.
Ob man das Wasser mal wechseln muss,
Oder ob es Punkte in einer Wakü gibt ,
die man im Auge behalten muss.
Zb. verunreinigungen.
Würd mich interesieren!

MFG
KillerPfote

PS.Wie gross ist eigentlich euer Server ??
     Kommen doch jeden Tag riesige Datenmengen zusammen??
     Terra-oderPetabyte??

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/110238-mein-rechner-im-wandel.html#post2039662


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*


Auf mein Ps hat Tilo schon geantwortet.

wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten^^.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1102531-post28.html


----------



## ile (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also es sollte jetzt mal wieder einen Netzteiltest geben, unter anderem mit folgenden Modellen:

- Scythe Chouriki 2 Plug-in PC-Netzteil (650 Watt)
- Coolermaster Silent Pro Gold 600-700 Watt
- corsair 80 plus gold 600-700 Watt
- Antec 80plus Gold


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kommt, kommt. Keine Angst.

NT-Tests sind sehr aufwendig.


----------



## Joker (1. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke für den Test zur Momentus XT, ist wirklich sehr interessant auch das Video ist klasse.


----------



## emrepus (3. August 2010)

*Oblivion Benchmarks!!*

Ich weiß, das Spiel ist schon 'relativ' alt, aber ich wünsche mir einen Beitrag zu TES IV - Oblivion.

Und zwar in bezug auf Grafikmods... Es gibt ja recht viele Mods, die die Grrafik verbessern, daher würde ich mir wüschen, dass ein vanilla Oblivion (bzw. mit Communit-Patches, Addon und DLC's) genommen wird und dieses dann ohne Einschränkungen zu HÖCHSTMÖGLICHER Grafikqualität (zB. auch Unique Landscapes, höhere Texturen für Gegenstände, Bodyreplacer, etc.) zu modden. 

Die Idee dahinter ist natürlich, die beste Hardware für dieses Setup zu finden (und Betriebssystem)! Also Benchmarks! 


Gerne auch als Extraausgabe, mit ausführlicher Anleitung der Installationsreihenfolge und Datenträger mit den benötigten Grafikmods oder gar mit automatischem Installationsscript. 

Also ich persönlich würde mir für dieses Setup extra einen neuen PC zulegen, aber nicht ohne genau zu wissen welches System das BESTE wäre.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also ein Special zu Grafikmods haben wir doch in der (heute) aktuelle Ausgabe; wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sollte da auch Oblivion mit dabei sein.


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Also ein Special zu Grafikmods haben wir doch in der (heute) aktuelle Ausgabe; wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sollte da auch Oblivion mit dabei sein.


 
Stimmt so nicht ganz...

Das Spiel gehört zwar zur TES-Reihe, ist aber TES Morrowind...

Oblivion ist leider nicht dabei...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Oblivion hatten wir halt schon des Öfteren, daher.


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Oblivion hatten wir halt schon des Öfteren, daher.


 
Ich beschwer mich nicht...^^

War erstaunt als ich die Screens gesehen hab...

Aus Morrowind kann man ne ganze Menge rausholen...


Muss ich mal wieder aus dem Schrank suchen...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gab's vor einigen Tagen zum Spottpreis bei Steam


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich habs schon im Schrank...^^ Wenn ich nur wüsste wo.... *Wühl, Wühl*


----------



## emrepus (4. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, aber Oblivion ist beliebter, komplizierter und ich kann die Dateien mit meiner Leitung nicht laden, weil das so ca. 3 Wochen dauern würde. -.-


Wenn ihr Oblivion schon ausführlich behandelt habt, sagt mir bitte wann bzw. wo, ich find nämlich nix. 

Wisst ihr dann auch welche Hardware dafür am besten ist? (Was fürn Prozessor, single vs. dual und Grafikkarte).

Diese Infos wärn ECHT super!! 

Oder íhr startet ne Umfrage, wie viele sich für obigen Vorschlag noch interessieren...


----------



## herethic (4. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könntet ihr euch vorstellen DJ-Equipment/Software zu testen oder wäre das zu "exotisch" bzw. passt nicht in euer Konzept?


----------



## BikeRider (4. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Meine Wünsche (wurden hier glaub ich öfter mal genannt) :
- Billigmonitore von Versandhäusern - größerer Vergleichstest
- Billigsoundkarten (auch von No-Name-Herstellern) - Vergleichstest
- Freeware-Tools wie Zonealarm, Spybot und so weiter - Was taugen sie wirklich


----------



## thysol (5. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich wuerde mal ein Test von Budget Kompakt Lautsprechern interessieren. Die sind naemlich in der Regel besser als die Bruellwuerfel die ihr sonst immer testet. Zumindest koennten die als Alternative genannt werden.


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

"Günstige" Kompakte, würde mich auch mal interessieren. Mal schauen was "die Chefs" dazu sagen .
Ich denke aber das es eventuell an den Teststellungen hepern wird .


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*@ thrian*

Was hat DJ-Equipment mit PC Games zu tun? Wenn du das plausibel erläutern kannst ...


----------



## Pokerclock (5. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



nfsgame schrieb:


> "Günstige" Kompakte, würde mich auch mal interessieren. Mal schauen was "die Chefs" dazu sagen .
> Ich denke aber das es eventuell an den Teststellungen hepern wird .



Würde ich auch interessant finden. Ist die Frage, ob das nicht zu weit entfernt ist. Vielleicht mal ein Quickpoll? Es muss ja nicht (nur) in der Print erscheinen. Ein Online Test wäre auch eine Lösung.


----------



## thysol (5. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Würde ich auch interessant finden. Ist die Frage, ob das nicht zu weit entfernt ist. Vielleicht mal ein Quickpoll? Es muss ja nicht (nur) in der Print erscheinen. Ein Online Test wäre auch eine Lösung.



Ein Quickpoll bringt nichts. Schau mal in den Laberthread. Ich habe mich da mal so umgehoert und die meisten sind mit ihren < 100 euro Boxen zufrieden. Ausserdem glauben die meisten dass Teufel Bruellwuerfel schon High-End sind.

Erst wenn PCGH Kompakt-Lautsprecher und Budget Verstaerker testen wuerde koennte mann die vielleicht ueberzeugen dass die Bruellwuerfel vielleicht wirklich nicht so dass wahre sind.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der Laberthread? Den sehe ich jetzt nicht als Referenz für die PCGH-Webseite. Ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



thysol schrieb:


> Ein Quickpoll bringt nichts. Schau mal in den Laberthread. Ich habe mich da mal so umgehoert und die meisten sind mit ihren < 100 euro Boxen zufrieden. Ausserdem glauben die meisten dass Teufel Bruellwuerfel schon High-End sind.
> 
> Erst wenn PCGH Kompakt-Lautsprecher und Budget Verstaerker testen wuerde koennte mann die vielleicht ueberzeugen dass die Bruellwuerfel vielleicht wirklich nicht so dass wahre sind.


 

Moment, Moment...

Die Aussage von Two-Face und mir im Laberthread war schlicht und ergreifend, das Teufel gute PC-Soundsysteme baut... 
Nur weil ein Produkt 29K € kostet, siehe Soundthread heißt das nicht, das der Klang automatisch gut ist... 
Aber ich werde mich später im HiFi-Laberthread mal dazu äußern...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

WAKÜ -spezial
Tips rund um die Wakü.
Pflege,verbesserungen etc.
Ob man das Wasser mal wechseln muss,
Oder ob es Punkte in einer Wakü gibt ,
die man im Auge behalten muss.
Zb. verunreinigungen.
Würd mich interesieren!



Möglicherweise untergegangen bei erscheinen der neusten ausgabe^^.



MFG
KillerPfote


----------



## emrepus (8. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich auch für eine Anleitung zum Oblivion-Extrem-Grafikmodding bezahlen lassen! 

Ich weiß halt schon soviel, als dass die Installation all dieser Mods extrem kompliziert ist. Bei mir hat nach der Installation nicht alles funktioniert, aber dass war auch auf Vista und diese wiederum wird von der Oblivion Community eh nur schräg beäugelt. Außerdem reichten 1 bzw. 2 Geforce 9800GX2 gerade mal für 10 bzw. 15 fps. Wenn es dann auch noch anfängt zu regnen, verkommt das Ganze zu einer Diashow... aber mit EXTREM geilen Dias!

Aber die Benchmarks müsstet ihr dann übernehmen, weil ich kaum mehr Hardware als meinen eigenen Rechner besitze. 

Nur um es deutlich zu machen: Mit allen Mods die ich meine, sieht Oblivion besser aus, als jedes Crisis or whatever! 


emrepus


----------



## Shi (9. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Übrigens, bringt ihr jetzt einen Vergleichstetst von Low-End CPUs/MoBos/Grakas?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Low-End-CPUs sind auf dem Plan, ja.


----------



## rolli (9. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke für den Soundtest! Ich finde, der Sound wird viel zu oft unterschätzt. Der Klang ist für mich wichtiger als die Grafik eines Spiels!

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Creative-Karten im Vergleich so schlecht sind.


Ein Kritikpunkt: Ich kann auf der DVD die versprochene .reg-Datei nicht finden, um die Win7-Bibliotheken auszuschalten.
Oder bin ich blind?


----------



## svppb (9. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo,

der Artikel mit der CPU Zeitreise war ganz interessant. Konnte mich noch selbst an das ein oder andere aus der Pentium I bis III Zeit erinnern.

Was für ein Artikel ich mal interessant finden würde, wäre mal etwas weiter in die Details des Overclocking zu gehen. Bisher wurde immer beschrieben FSB/BCLK anheben, Spannung etwas erhöhen. Mich würde mal ein Artikel interessieren der mal richtig ins eingemachte geht. Was in dem Artikel drin stehen müsste z.B.: Was ist die VTT Voltage?  Wofür ist die IMC Voltage (die es nur bei ASUS gibt) Was bedeutet die  PCH Voltage? und so weiter.                      

z.B lese ich hier und da das Leute einen I5-750 @3,6ghz und das ganze noch untervoltet haben. Wie ist das Möglich? Ich bekomme meinen I5 bei diesem Takt kaum stabil ohne sämtliche Spannungen beinahe in Kraftstrom-Bereiche anheben zu müssen. Ist es einfach nur der Kern oder mach ich was falsch?


----------



## thysol (9. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



rolli schrieb:


> Danke für den Soundtest! Ich finde, der Sound wird viel zu oft unterschätzt. Der Klang ist für mich wichtiger als die Grafik eines Spiels!



Sound wird wirklich oftmals unterschaetzt. Ich haette es aber interessanter gefunden wenn PCGH einen Klangvergleich zwischen den Bruellwuerfel Sets die sie getestet haben und Kompakt-Lautsprecher mit Verstaerker gemacht haetten. 

Es gibt genuegend Kompakt-Lautsprecher und Verstaerker Kombinationen die nicht viel mehr als ein gutes Bruellwuerfel Set Kosten und Kompakte Hi-Fi Boxen klingen um Welten besser als diese Bruellwuerfel.


----------



## Two-Face (10. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Du immer mit deinen Brüllwürfeln, ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass HiFi-Sets nicht auf Spiele ausgelegt sind und deshalb auch nicht getestet werden? Nicht nur bei PCGH, sondern auch bei allen anderen PC-Spiele-Magazinen.

Tests diesbezüglich findet man in HiFi-Zeitschriften und -Foren zu genüge.^^


----------



## thysol (10. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du immer mit deinen Brüllwürfeln, ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass HiFi-Sets nicht auf Spiele ausgelegt sind und deshalb auch nicht getestet werden? Nicht nur bei PCGH, sondern auch bei allen anderen PC-Spiele-Magazinen.
> 
> Tests diesbezüglich findet man in HiFi-Zeitschriften und -Foren zu genüge.^^



Hi-Fi Boxen klingen auch in Spielen besser als Bruellwuerfel.^^ Und dass obwohl sie nicht darauf ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Two-Face (10. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich glaube, dass die Ortung bei diesen Boxen schlechter ist, als bei solche, die auf Spiele ausgelegt sind. Und damit meine ich nicht den Klang an sich, sondern die Feinheiten, die man heraushören kann, wie das nahe Heranfliegen eines Hubschraubers oder die Wahrnehmung von Objekten in einem Raum.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mit Ausnahme des Abstrahlwinkels haben Boxen afaik wenig Einfluss auf die reine Ortbarkeit, das ist eher eine Frage der Soundkarte bzw. der Abstimmung (Stichpunkt: Laufzeitunterschiede. Deswegen finde ichs auch schade, dass der Einrichtungsassistent der Audigy2ZS nicht genutzt wurde). Die Boxen können da nur noch Beitragen, in dem sie allgemein einen klaren Klang haben, bei dem auch sehr ähnliche Geräusche noch sauber getrennt sind - aber das ist für klassische Musik sicherlich wichtiger, als für CoD.
Unterschiede im Zielpublikum schlagen sich eher in der Abstimmung wieder. Für unverfälschten Musikgenuss will man einen möglichst linearen und weit spannenden Frequenzgang oder zumindest einen ohne größere Lücken, Spieler lassen sich i.d.R. mit einem kräftigen Bass beeindrucken.
(leider lässt sich beides auch im PCGH-Test nicht unterscheiden)

Fairerweise muss man aber auch sagen:
Das gilt beides für die Betrachtung der Technik. Nimmt man den Preis dazu, dann schlagen Teufels Brüllwürfel im Spieleeinsatz Einzelboxen schon alleine deswegen, weil man für gute Ortung eben viele Kanäle braucht und wo 2 Standboxen mit Verstärker ggf. noch bezahlbar sind, wirds bei 5.0/5.1 dann doch deutlich teurer, als die an Spieler gerichtete Sets.
(Gegenbeispiele bitte direkt an mich  )


----------



## Daniel_M (16. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke für eure Vorschläge - einiges haben wir bereits berücksichtigt, andere Themen folgen später.


----------



## sentinel1 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich über einen Bench-Vergleich von NV GTX285, 460, 460 GLH, 465, 465 SC freuen, mit OC, UV und Stromverbrauch, sowie als Add-on PhysX - Karte mit OC und oder UV.

Ein Vergleich in 09/2010 ist zwar vorhanden, allerdings ohne OC/UV.

Wichtig wäre endlich die Lüftung des Geheimnisses, ob evga wirklich die selektierten, OC - freudigeren, leiseren, stromsparenden Grafikkarten hat, oder ob es eher ein  Mythos ist?

Gruß

sentinel1


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände es auch mal durchaus angebracht die ganzen Befehlssätze den Leuten mal näher zu bringen, früher wurde mit MMX und 3Dnow geworden, heute liest man von SSEx usw. Mit SB und Bulldozer kommt dann ja noch SSE5 und AVX"?" dazu, ich denke es wäre durchaus mal interessant für die Leute zu wissen was da überhaupt so alles dahinter steckt.

Nen Direktvergleich von Server und Desktop CPU´s wäre auch mal ne interessante Sache, was bringen die (haben ja teils auch andere Befehlssätze), und wie würde sich z.B. ein Dual- oder Quad-Sockel System in games schlagen.

Gibt ja da z.B. das recht geile dualsockel Board von EVGA, da könnte man auch mal testen, ob ne zweite CPU bei nem Quad-SLI noch ne Leistungsverbesserung bringt oder nicht. Sowas richtig dekadentes halt  darauf fahren die Leute immer ab


----------



## Papzt (17. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Gibt ja da z.B. das recht geile dualsockel Board von EVGA, da könnte man auch mal testen, ob ne zweite CPU bei nem Quad-SLI noch ne Leistungsverbesserung bringt oder nicht. Sowas richtig dekadentes halt  darauf fahren die Leute immer ab


So....EVGA SR-2 Classified mit 2 980X und Quad SLI GTX480?!


----------



## nfsgame (17. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Stichpunkt: Laufzeitunterschiede. Deswegen finde ichs auch schade, dass der Einrichtungsassistent der Audigy2ZS nicht genutzt wurde).


Es wurde an keinem Treiber "herumgespielt", alles auf "Werkseinstellungen" um Reproduzierbarkeit zu erreichen. Außerdem wurde die Anlage die zum Test verwendet wurde Manuell (mit Messmikro und entsprechender Software) eingemessen .


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Papzt schrieb:


> So....EVGA SR-2 Classified mit 2 980X und Quad SLI GTX480?!



genau DAS 

EDIT: Btw könnte man dann auch mal gleich das Netzteil von EVGA testen, das sie dazu anbieten, soll ja nicht wirklich der bringer sein, was ich bisher darüber so gelesen hab.


----------



## Papzt (17. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> EDIT: Btw könnte man dann auch mal gleich das Netzteil von EVGA testen, das sie dazu anbieten, soll ja nicht wirklich der bringer sein, was ich bisher darüber so gelesen hab.


Naja ein 360$ NT mit 1200 WATT und nur einem 80mm Lüfter würde mir schon zu denken geben


----------



## GxGamer (18. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Jetzt weiss ich auch mal etwas das ich mir wünsche 

Ich würd gern mal wieder einen Gamepadtest lesen und zwar einen grossen.
Was für Modelle gibt es, wo gibts Probleme und Stolperfallen, welche Games laufen nicht oder schlecht mit welchen Modellen usw. Ich hab z.B. schwere Probleme mit dem Spartipp aus 04/2009 und ein aktuellerer Test mit Win7 wäre mal schön (mich interessiert eig nur ob noch jemand den Fehler hat  ).

Ich lese immer wieder mal in Foren sowas wie Gamepad ABC macht mit Spiel DEF unter Betriebsystem XYZ Probleme aber unter Betriebssystem JKL läufts fehlerfrei.

Da wäre ich dankbar für


----------



## Two-Face (18. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wär's eigentlich mal mit einem großem Retro-Grafikkartenvergleichstest, ähnlich wie der bei ComputerBase, nur noch umfangreicher mit noch mehr Grafikkarten?

Alte Grafikkarten konkurrierend mit neuen Modellen, in alten und aktuellen Spielen/Benchmarks.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ist meiner Meinung nach zu aufwändig und will keiner lesen (bis auf einen halt ).

Dann lieber mal schauen, wie sich das System macht, wenn man auf einem älteren System (also 5 Jahre oder so) eine aktuelle Grafikkarte draufschraubt (also nicht unbedingt eine ATI 5970, sondern eben Karten um 150-200€).
Und eben dann der vergleich mit der gleichen Grafikkarte auf einem aktuellen Unterbau.
Wo bremst der alte Prozessor, wie stellt sich das dar, merkt man das überhaupt?


----------



## Two-Face (18. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist meiner Meinung nach zu aufwändig und will keiner lesen (bis auf einen halt ).


Du solltest mal aufhören, dauernd von dir auf andere zu schließen.

Das fänden mämlich mit Sicherheit viele interessant, wie sich eine GeForce 6000 gegen eine Radeon HD5000 machen oder eine GTX480 in Half-Life 2 oder im 3D-Mark 06 abgehen würde.
Es geht da nicht wirklich um Praxis und Alltag, sondern rein interessehalber - versteht sich eigentlich von selbst. Muss ja nicht dauernd trockene Alltagstestkost sein.


----------



## Papzt (19. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Ist meiner Meinung nach zu aufwändig und will keiner lesen (bis auf einen halt ).


Ich denke, es wären mindestens zwei


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das fänden mämlich mit Sicherheit viele interessant, wie sich eine GeForce 6000 gegen eine Radeon HD5000 machen oder eine GTX480 in Half-Life 2 oder im 3D-Mark 06 abgehen würde.
> Es geht da nicht wirklich um Praxis und Alltag, sondern rein interessehalber - versteht sich eigentlich von selbst. Muss ja nicht dauernd trockene Alltagstestkost sein.


 
So einen Tests gabs schon mal, musst mal PCGH_Marc danach fragen, der hatte mir mal einen Link gegeben.


----------



## Rolk (19. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also ich würde mich über einen ausführlichen Test über das Mainboard MSI 870A Fuzion freuen. Da kommt mal was neues und kaum einer schreibt was drüber.


----------



## iceman650 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich auch mal etwas das ich mir wünsche
> 
> Ich würd gern mal wieder einen Gamepadtest lesen und zwar einen grossen.
> Was für Modelle gibt es, wo gibts Probleme und Stolperfallen, welche Games laufen nicht oder schlecht mit welchen Modellen usw. Ich hab z.B. schwere Probleme mit dem Spartipp aus 04/2009 und ein aktuellerer Test mit Win7 wäre mal schön (mich interessiert eig nur ob noch jemand den Fehler hat  ).
> ...



Ich wäre für allgemein Gamingequipment abgesehen von QWERTZ-Tastas und Mäusen. Also Gamepads (FIFA/PES11, AC Brotherhood), Joysticks (HAWX2), Lenkräder (F1 2010) und so speziell kleinen Gaming-Tastas wie Logitech G13.


----------



## ile (20. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test der MSI GTX460 Hawk in der nächsten Ausgabe wäre toll.


----------



## Lord Wotan (20. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hey

Wann wird die PC Presse über diesen Bug Skandal berichten. Das NVidia  bei x38 Boards den PCIe x16 2.0 per Treiber Künstlich auf PCIe x16 1.0  Reduziert. Angeblich wegen eines Bios Bug bei X38 Boards.
Hier Links zum Thema
No PCIe 2.0 on recent drivers - NVIDIA Forums
3DCenter Forum - nur PCIe 1.0 anstatt PCIe 2.0 mit Win7 64bit
http://forum.gigabyte.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=9603#post9603
Die Kunden werden sowohl von Mainboard Herstellern in Regen stehen  gelassen, als auch von NVidia. Warum berichtet Ihr nicht in den  Printmedien über das. Schließlich ist es Betrug wenn NVidia ihren Krieg  mit Intel auf Kosten der Kunden aus trägt. 


Nehmt Ihr euch, als Hardwaremagazin wenigstens dieses Thema am? Und  fragt bei den Mainboardherstellern und NVidia nach, wie es weiter geht  und wann Bewegung in die Sache kommt. Denn es kann ja nicht sein, das  man jetzt als Kunde, der Dumme ist und die von NVidia als PCIe x16  2.0 Grafikkarten so nicht nutzen kann. Denn weder bei den Mainboard Herstellern  gibt es auf der Verpackung Aufkleber, das der PCIe x16 2.0 Grafikkarten Übertragungsmodus nur  Garantiert wird, wenn man auf NVidia verzichtet. Und bei NVidia steht  auch nicht auf der Verpackung, das die neuen Grafikkarten in  PCIe x16  2.0 Modus nur Laufen, wenn man auf  X38 Mainboards verzichtet und das  per Treiber künstlich auf x16 1.0 reduziert wird.

 Was sagt NVIdia zum Thema leider in Englisch.

All an X38 board manufacturer has to do to fix the issue is modify a bios to hold the P-state at L0.

All nVidia has to do is modify their driver to never lower the P-state for the PCI-E link.

ACPI tables in the bios of the motherboard are what to change to "fix" the P-state.

Absolutely Chaostheory I agree 100%
nVidia need to disclose to ASUS and motherboard vendors what the exact compatibility issue is and then let them fix this issue so they can re-enable Gen 2.0 in the drivers.

I have given ASUS two options.

1) They lease with nVidia who will hopefully tell them exactly what the issue is with the X38 BIOS. ASUS then update their BIOS to resolve the issue and then nVidia disable the lock in a future Forceware driver.

2) ASUS arrange RMA's for our motherboards in exchange for the equivalent working X48 board. From what I have been able to determine, X48 should be fine, although ASUS will need to confirm this.


So und was sagt ASUS dazu:

Hallo Wotan,
*es wird kein BIOS Update für diesen Sachverhalt geben*. Wie du richtig geschrieben hast ist es eine Vermutung das es über ein BIOS Update behoben werden kann. Allerdings ist dem nicht so. Wir haben verschiedene Möglichkeiten durchprobiert. Sobald der Grafiktreiber geladen wird werden die Optionen des BIOS ignoriert weil die Kontrolle dann komplett beim Treiber liegt.

Nvidia hat, wie in den Foren ja auch bereits mehrfach erwähnt, den PCI Express 2.0 Support für Intels X38 Chipsatz entfernt. Nvidia befürchtet das es Kompatibilitätsprobleme geben könnte und hat daher den Grafiktreiber entsprechend angepasst um mögliche Schäden zu verhindern.

Uns ist kein Fall bekannt wo bei einem X38 Board durch ein BIOS Update dieses Verhalten geändert werden konnte. Es ist eine Limitierung des Grafiktreibers von Nvidia.

Gruß,


Einfach Toll. NVidia sagt ASUS muss ein Bios Update liefern,* so wie Intel es vorgibt*.  Dann wird das für ASUS Boards in NVidia GrafikkartenTreiber freigeschaltet. Und ASUS sagt, ist nicht unser Problem, NVidia muss das klären. So habe ich mir guten Kunden Support vorgestellt. Könnt er nicht das als Thema in euer Heft mit nehmen?


----------



## ile (21. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Warum testet PCGH eigentlich nie EVGA Grakas die sind doch total NICE!



Ich denke, das gehört in diesen Thread rein.


----------



## myZeL (21. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich (Neuling, etwas Erfahrung) wäre es super, wenn es mal in einer Ausgabe zu Grafikkarten, CPUs, Netzteile, etc. eine umfangreiches Akronymlexikon gäbe, 
denn einige Abkürzungen sind mir total unbekannt  und ich kann auch nicht aus dem Kontext heraus schließen, was es ist.

Vor in der letzten oder vorletzen, war so etwas schon mal für Netzteile mit gedruckt...

Ansonsten, wie von den Vorgängern schon erwähnt, evtl. ein Gamepad/Joystick oder auch Lenkradvergleich.


----------



## Skysnake (23. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

AMD: Befehlssatz 3DNow! fehlt bei künftigen Prozessoren - Update - cpu, amd, prozessor

Da kommt die gewünschte Befehlssatzübersicht 

Danke das ihr auf so viele meiner Wünsche/Anregungen eingeht


----------



## kmf (25. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Wann wird die PC Presse über diesen Bug Skandal berichten. Das NVidia  bei x38 Boards den PCIe x16 2.0 per Treiber Künstlich auf PCIe x16 1.0  Reduziert. Angeblich wegen eines Bios Bug bei X38 Boards.
> [...]



Für ein X38-Board interessiert sich doch heutzutage keine Sau mehr. 

Außerdem ist es nicht ganz richtig was du schreibst, es gibt Mittel und Wege, PCIe 2.0 auf einem X38-Board mit Win7 x64 zu erreichen.

Beweis:


----------



## nfsgame (25. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

X38 unterstützt PCIe 2.0 nativ, P35 war ohne Unterstützung .


----------



## Lord Wotan (25. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

NVidia gibt doch zu das dieses per Treiber auf PCIe 1,0 reduziert wird. Genauso gibt ASUS und Gigabyte das zu.

Lt. NVidia sagt Intel das ein Fix in Bios aufgespielt werden muss. ASUS und Gigabyte weigert sich das Umzusetzen.

So bei mir geht es um ein ASUS Maximus Formula. Somit um ein Teures Gamer Board. 

@kmf

Geht das auch mit den neusten NVidia TReiber für neue Karten? Ich denke nicht. Außerdem ist den Bios gehackt. Somit nicht Hilfreich. Denn es gibt kein X38 Mainboard das Rampage Formula heißt. Mit denn neuen NVidia Treibern funktioniert dein Hack nicht. Ausserdem warum soll ich illegal ein Bios hack machen. Wenn das ein Skandal ist, was NVidia und die Mainboardhersteller da abziehen. NVidia führt einen Kleinkrieg mit Intel auf Kosten der Verbraucher. Und so alt ist das Board nicht. Und ich denke Mainboard mit x38 Chipsatz gibt es noch viele. Probleme mit AMD Karten sind nicht bekannt. Somit ist das ein Intel/NVidia plus Mainboardhersteller Problem.


nfsgame schrieb:


> X38 unterstützt PCIe 2.0 nativ,


Full Ack

Dank NVidia und den Mainboard-Herstellern ist das aber für die Katze.


----------



## kmf (25. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lord Wotan schrieb:


> NVidia gibt doch zu das dieses per Treiber auf PCIe 1,0 reduziert wird. Genauso gibt ASUS und Gigabyte das zu.
> 
> Lt. NVidia sagt Intel das ein Fix in Bios aufgespielt werden muss. ASUS und Gigabyte weigert sich das Umzusetzen.
> 
> ...


Ist zwar hier ziemlich OT. Sorry! 

Das ganze hat nichts mit dem aufgespielten Bios zu tun - u. a. ist das auch nicht gehackt - sondern nur mit dem Windowskernel. Und ja, das geht auch mit dem aktuellen Treiber.

Nur warum der unnötige Wind? PCIe 1.0 vs PCIe 2.0 macht bei der Performance fast nix aus.


----------



## thysol (25. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie waers denn mit einem OpenCL/CUDA Tutorial sodass PCGH Leser selber mit ihren eigenen Code die Vorteile von GPGPU testen koennen.


----------



## Lord Wotan (25. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



kmf schrieb:


> Ist zwar hier ziemlich OT. Sorry!
> 
> Das ganze hat nichts mit dem aufgespielten Bios zu tun - u. a. ist das auch nicht gehackt - sondern nur mit dem Windowskernel. Und ja, das geht auch mit dem aktuellen Treiber.
> 
> Nur warum der unnötige Wind? PCIe 1.0 vs PCIe 2.0 macht bei der Performance fast nix aus.


Hier steh was anderes zu.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...oehere-transferrate-mehr-leistung-nieder.html


Und Sache wird sich ja auch angenommen wie man an ende des Links lesen  kann. Da es nämlich nicht OK ist, was die Hardwarehersteller da  abziehen. Somit noch mal danke, an das Zeitungs-Team das die, diese Sache jetzt anpacken möchte.


----------



## windows (25. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie wär's eigentlich mal mit einem großem Retro-Grafikkartenvergleichstest, ähnlich wie der bei ComputerBase, nur noch umfangreicher mit noch mehr Grafikkarten?
> 
> Alte Grafikkarten konkurrierend mit neuen Modellen, in alten und aktuellen Spielen/Benchmarks.


Ich finde das mäßig interessant, wer umsteigen will der kann doch auch im Leistungsindex nachschauen. Wenn man eine Karte hat die nicht im Leistungsindex enthalten ist, kann man doch einfach im Internet nach einem Vergleichstest mit der schlechtesten im Leistungsindfex gelisteten Karte schauen.



ile schrieb:


> Ich denke, das gehört in diesen Thread rein.


Ich würde mich auch für EVGA interessieren, vor allem das mit der Garantie finde ich gut.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



windows schrieb:


> Ich finde das mäßig interessant, wer umsteigen will der kann doch auch im Leistungsindex nachschauen. Wenn man eine Karte hat die nicht im Leistungsindex enthalten ist, kann man doch einfach im Internet nach einem Vergleichstest mit der schlechtesten im Leistungsindfex gelisteten Karte schauen.


 
Es geht doch nicht um Umsteigen, sondern rein um den Vergleich an sich.


----------



## borni (25. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Wann wird die PC Presse über diesen Bug Skandal berichten. Das NVidia  bei x38 Boards den PCIe x16 2.0 per Treiber Künstlich auf PCIe x16 1.0  Reduziert. Angeblich wegen eines Bios Bug bei X38 Boards.
> Hier Links zum Thema
> ...



Hab das Gefühl kein Mensch interessiert das Problem mit den X38 Boards.
Weder die Boardhersteller noch Nvidia fixen das Problem was schon über 6 Monate bekannt ist. PCGH scheint es auch nicht mehr besonders zu interessieren. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele X38 User diesen Bug haben und nicht mal was davon wissen. Ich habe jetzt die Faxen dicke. Wechsele jetzt kurzerhand auf ein X48 Board.


----------



## Lord Wotan (25. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

PCGH will sich doch das Thema annehmen.
Siehe hier
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...rrate-mehr-leistung-nieder-8.html#post2133022


----------



## Shi (27. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen Test der neuen ATI-Fire /Nvidia Quadro und einen Vergleich mit den Desktop-Brüdern, in Spielen und in professioneller Hinsicht


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*@ Two-Face*

In größeren Tests gehen wir runter bis GF7 oder X1k.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aktuell fände ich ein Test toll der zeigt welche PhysX Karte für Mafia 2 die richtige ist.
Und ob das übertakten der PhysX Karte eine Auswirkung hat.


Mafia 2 scheint ja in der Richtung ziemlicher Overkill zu sein.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hilft dir das vielleicht erstmal weiter?
Mafia 2: Probleme mit der Physx-Performance gelöst - mafia 2, physx, 2k games, gta 4


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nicht so direkt 
Da ich gerade über eine PhysX Karte zu meiner Radeon nach denke würde ich ja gerne wissen was so optimal wäre.


----------



## Shi (31. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und Profi-Grafikkarten? Oder passt das nich ins Konzept? Bitte um Antwort


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Zumindest in Spielen sind die Workstation-Karten schlicht im Rahmen der Taktraten schneller/langsamer/gleich flott - ergo ziemlich unspannend. Was verstehst du unter "in professioneller Hinsicht", also welche Anwendungen/Tools/whatever?

*@ D!str(+)yer*

Eine kleine PhysX-Skalierung ist in der letzten PCGH, weitere Karten gar in Kombi mit Radeons oder einer Ageia PPU sind momentan nicht geplant.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ D!str(+)yer*
> 
> Eine kleine PhysX-Skalierung ist in der letzten PCGH, weitere Karten gar in Kombi mit Radeons oder einer Ageia PPU sind momentan nicht geplant.



Meinst du im Artikel zu GPU Computing?
Da habt ihr aber nur mit Fluidmark getestet, ob das wirklich mit spielen vergleichbar ist die lediglich ein paar PhysX Effekte haben


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich meinte Mafia II.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ah, ok.
Das ist ja ein kleiner Anhaltspunkt, aber ich würde mir mehr wünschen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ile schrieb:


> Ein Test der MSI GTX460 Hawk in der nächsten Ausgabe wäre toll.



Die nächste ist aus Redakteurssicht schon die 11/2010 – und für die garantiere ich dir einen Test der N460GTX Hawk. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Testberichte der aktuellen AM3 Mainboards von MSI mit dem Lucid-Hydra-Chip, Skalierung in Spielen, Treiberprobleme, Mikroruckler usw.


----------



## thysol (1. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Zumindest in Spielen sind die Workstation-Karten schlicht im Rahmen der Taktraten schneller/langsamer/gleich flott - ergo ziemlich unspannend. Was verstehst du unter "in professioneller Hinsicht", also welche Anwendungen/Tools/whatever?



Ihr koenntet ja testen ob die Profi Karten in OpenCL/CUDA Anwendungen schneller sind. Und wo wir gleich beim Thema sind, ein Einsteiger OpenCL Tutorial waere auch nicht schlecht. Dann koennten User ihren eigenen OpenCL Code testen.


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eine Fortsetzung des Grafikkartenquartetts, wie ich schon im entsprechendem Thread vorgeschlagen habe - auch wenn nur zwei Teile geplant waren, ein dritter kann nicht schaden. Vielleicht auch mit von Usern vorgeschlagenen Modellen.

Hoffentlich später dann auch mit CPUs und anderer Hardware.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Testberichte der aktuellen AM3 Mainboards von MSI mit dem Lucid-Hydra-Chip, Skalierung in Spielen, Treiberprobleme, Mikroruckler usw.


Wie es aussieht, sollte dir die Ausgabe 11/2010 gefallen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht, sollte dir die Ausgabe 11/2010 gefallen.



Finde ich richtig klasse, dass es schon zur nächsten Ausgabe klappen wird. Marc hat gestern im Feedback zur Ausgabe 10/2010 zwar angedeutet, das zu der Thematik etwas erarbeitet wird, aber nicht verraten, wann es soweit ist.

Werden gerade das  MSI 870A FUZION Power Edition und das MSI 870A FUZION getestet?


----------



## hardwarespider (3. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätt gern ein Special zu Nvideas 3D Vision. 
-Welche Graka benötige ich?
-Welcher Monitor ist zu entfehlen(Test)?
-Wie wirkt es sich auf die Fps aus?
-In welcher Preisklasse spielt 3D Vision?
-Werden Spiele erschwert/erleichtert?
-............


----------



## heArt(chor) (4. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Eine Fortsetzung des Grafikkartenquartetts, wie ich schon im entsprechendem Thread vorgeschlagen habe - auch wenn nur zwei Teile geplant waren, ein dritter kann nicht schaden. Vielleicht auch mit von Usern vorgeschlagenen Modellen.
> 
> Hoffentlich später dann auch mit CPUs und anderer Hardware.



/sign.

Was mich noch interessieren würde, wäre ein allesumfassender und großer Laptop-Test, am liebsten für Geräte der 14-16"-Klasse.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*@ hardwarespider*

Hatten wir das nicht schon? Flotte Geforce, einen der Handvoll 120-HZ-LCDs und halbierte Bildrate.


----------



## Malkav85 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würden mal die mobilen Grafikchips interessieren und was sie im Vergleich zu ihren Desktoppendanten leisten. 

Ausserdem was mobile CPUs leisten im Gegensatz zum Desktopsegment. 

Irgendwie ist das seit einiger Zeit sehr unübersichtlich, auch was die Preise angeht.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

PCGH 06/2010, S. 128: Die damals bekannten Mobil-GPUs sind darin bereits „entschlüsselt”.


----------



## Rolk (7. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich über einen ausführlichen Test über das Mainboard MSI 870A Fuzion freuen. Da kommt mal was neues und kaum einer schreibt was drüber.


 
Yeah, ich wurde erhört. 

Danke!


----------



## Daniel_M (9. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich über einen ausführlichen Test über das Mainboard MSI 870A Fuzion freuen. Da kommt mal was neues und kaum einer schreibt was drüber.





Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Testberichte der aktuellen AM3 Mainboards von  MSI mit dem Lucid-Hydra-Chip, Skalierung in Spielen, Treiberprobleme,  Mikroruckler usw.




Der Test kommt - das Testmuster hat sich wegen Lieferproblemen verspätet, jetzt ist es aber da. 




Two-Face schrieb:


> Eine Fortsetzung des Grafikkartenquartetts, wie  ich schon im entsprechendem Thread vorgeschlagen habe - auch wenn nur  zwei Teile geplant waren, ein dritter kann nicht schaden. Vielleicht  auch mit von Usern vorgeschlagenen Modellen.
> 
> Hoffentlich später dann auch mit CPUs und anderer Hardware.



Kommt ebenfalls - mit einem neuen ganz anderen Spielmodus, der mir persönlich sogar noch mehr Spaß macht als das klassische Quartett.


----------



## Bääängel (10. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das ist zwar jetzt nciht direkt ein thema, aber wäre es nciht möglich, dass man als Gimmick eine Din A5 version der ersten pcgh Ausgabe beilegt?

Ich hatte so etwas schon bei einem anderen Magazin vom Computec Media Verlag zur 10 Jahres Jubiläums Ausgabe so erlebt und das war sehr interessant.


----------



## Painkiller (22. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen Test für das tolle Ding hier wünschen! 

*Samsung BX2450 LED*


----------



## ich558 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es wäre auch mal cool ältere Hardware so zu ocen, dass sie das Niveau  aktueller erreichen.
z.B eine 8800 Ultra auf GTX460 Power


----------



## Shi (22. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, eine Ultra bekommt man nur unter LN2 auf GTX 460 Niveau


----------



## Kaktus (22. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wissensartikel über Sondkarten. Auch etwas über Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, was so an Software beiliegt und wie man sie am Besten verwendet. Nach dem guten Soundkarten Test, fehlt mir das irgendwie. Fand ich schade das ihr da nichts direkt über die Software geschrieben habt. 

@ich558
Eine 8800 Ultra bekommst du nicht mal im Ansatz auf 460GTX Niveau. Die komt ja nicht mal auf das Niveau einer GTX 275. Mit viel Glück auf GTX 260 Niveau.


----------



## Shi (22. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Lüftersteuerungen, könnt ihr mal wieder LS testen?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

PCI-Ex SAT TV-Karten
PCI-Ex Soundkarten mit HDMI Ein- und Ausgang (Bildsignal mit Ton ergänzen)


----------



## BikeRider (23. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ist mal wieder Zeit für einen Test mit Lenkrädern, vor allem mit Win7 64 Bit-Treibern


----------



## Taitan (23. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Taitan schrieb:


> Ich plädiere nach wie vor zu einem Praxis Artikel wie man einen virtuellen PC unter Win7 einrichtet...so mit DOS, Win95, Xp usw...


 
Nach wie vor dickes NEEED!


----------



## rolli (23. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Thema Lenkräder:
Könnte interessant sein, auch wenns mein G25 immer noch prima tut. Auch unter Win7 64-bit.

Thema virtueller PC:
Solang man nicht zocken kann in der VM, für mich eher unrelevant. Aber gibt ja noch andere Verwendungszwecke^^
Virtualbox ist mein absoluter Favorit in der Hinsicht. Einfach und dennoch funktionsreich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



rolli schrieb:


> Solang man nicht zocken kann in der VM, für mich eher unrelevant. Aber gibt ja noch andere Verwendungszwecke^^


 
Du kannst damit Software testen oder mal schauen, ob der Virus, den du verschicken willst, auch funktioniert, ohne dass dein eigener Rechner im Eimer geht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und 2D-Spiele kann man i.d.R. auch ganz gut spielen.
(Oder gibts mitlerweile vielleicht auch Multicore-taugliche VMs, bei denen die Rechenleistung moderner CPUs in alten Spielen für den DX-Softwarerenderer reichen würden?)


----------



## Daniel_M (27. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke für eure Vorschläge, von denen wir einige bereits im Heft untergebracht haben und andere in den kommenden Ausgaben berücksichtigen.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könnt ihr in einem Artikel einmal die besten Arten Spiele zu kaufen vorstellen? Gibt ja außer Steam noch GfWL, EA Store etc.


----------



## BikeRider (27. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Danke für eure Vorschläge, von denen wir einige bereits im Heft untergebracht haben und andere in den kommenden Ausgaben berücksichtigen.


Das wäre klasse. Ich will mir nämlich ein Lenkrad kaufen.


----------



## windows (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ hardwarespider*
> 
> Hatten wir das nicht schon? Flotte Geforce, einen der Handvoll 120-HZ-LCDs und halbierte Bildrate.


Richtig, in der 8/2010. Aber der Artikel war mir teilwiese zu sehr auf die Technik bezogen und zu wenig auf die Produkte. Generell mag ich solche Artikel die auf die dahinterstehende Technik eingehen, aber sie sollten auch einen großen praktischen Teil (evtl. mit Benchmarks wie "Welche Grafikkarte(-n) brauche ich um Mafia II, Metro 33 oder Crysis mit 3D Vision spielen zu können?").

MFG
windows


----------



## BikeRider (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Treiber-Spezial wäre eigentlich nicht schlecht. Vor allem Win7 64 Bit.
Viele Hersteller haben da immer noch nur Beta-Treiber auf ihrer Webseite im Angebot, wie zum Beispiel Thrustmaster für seine Lenkräder. Aber auch bei Webcams schaut es nicht immer gut aus, was einen Treiber für Win7 64 Bit angeht.


----------



## Bääängel (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gerne ncoh mehr von diesen Historie Artikeln lesen. Die gefielen mir sehr. 
Also zu Grakas, Platten ...


----------



## Rolk (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Auch wenn es der gefühlte 50. Test einer GTX460 wäre, die Karte hier wäre bestimmt noch einen Test wert und ist bereits verfügbar:

COLORFUL iGame460-1024M D5 Ymir (N460-105-Y01) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de


----------



## FrozenBoy (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gerne überhaupt einen Laden finden der Die PCGH bei uns verkauft  

Ich seh immer nur PCGames. 

Wenn würde ich mehr über Tesselation lesen und mehr Bilder sehen wollen, dass fasziniert mich.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dafür gibts ein Abo.


----------



## FrozenBoy (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aber die gibts doch nicht NUR im Abo oder?


----------



## Painkiller (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nein, das nicht. Aber dein Händler kann die normalerweiße auf Anfrage bestellen.

Aber ein Abo ist einfach bequem.


----------



## FrozenBoy (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ok überredet ich hol mir diesen Monat eins 


Dann will ich aber auch was über Tesselation lesen


----------



## TroyAnner (7. Oktober 2010)

*Print-Wunsch: Heimkino*

Hi, ist es möglich in einem künftigen Heft (gerne auch ein Special), das Thema Heimkino aufzugreifen? Mit Themen wie z.B.: 
-tauglichkeit von Full-HD Beamern für Filme und Spiele
-Leinwände
-entsprechender Vergleich mit Fernsehern 
-evt. richtige größe finden
-Lohnt sich der dedizierte Bluray-Player, oder gleich ein Htpc?
-Bluray-Laufwerke im Vergleich
-Audio-Systeme für den kleinen Geldbeutel bis hin zu High-End
-große Kaufempfehlung 

so mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein. Wäre aber klasse, wenn ihr das aufgreift.

lg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Print-Wunsch: Heimkino*

Bist du nicht der Meinung, dass das in einer Hifi-Zeitschrift besser aufgehoben wäre?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

[mod] Themen zusammengeführt. 

Themenwünsche für die Printausgabe gehören in diesen unauffälligen Thread.


----------



## Sorren (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo zusammen

Ein Theme das mir was bringen würde, wäre ein Artikel bzw. "How to do"  über die *Vernetzung von Rechnern mit verschiedenen Betriebssystemen*.
Hatte nämlich das Problem einen Win 7 Rechner mit einem Win XP Netbook zu vernetzten.
Hatte immer nur bei Win 7 Zugriff auf die freigegebenen Dateien , Win XP wollte nicht so richtig.
Habs zwar dann gelöst, aber ein detaillierter Artikel dazu, als Gedächtnisstütze wär echt super.

cu sorren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könnte man auch auf Systeme mit gleichen Rechnern ausdehnen. Was z.B. mach ich, wenn mir bei XP->XP der Zugriff verweigert wird, mit dem Kommentar, ich solle mich an meinen Administrator wenden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Habt ihr das eigentlich schon mal getestet, was ein Stromsparmodus wirklich an Ersparnis bringt?
Also ob Cool 'n Quiet nun aktiv ist oder ob die CPU immer mit maximalen Takt läuft, egal ob der Rechner gerade im Idle ist oder nicht.
Das gleiche dann auch mal bei Intel.
Natürlich müsste man mal ermitteln, wie oft der Stromsparmodus am Tag abgerufen wird, also wie lange über den Tag gesehen, die CPU nicht die Standardtaktfrequenzt hat sondern runtergetaktet ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das haben wir so oft getestet, dass es sich nicht mehr lohnt.

Anlassen.


----------



## stolle80 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo
meine wünsche :mehr Grafikkarten specials
Grafikarteneffekte erklärt:
z.B.: wie funktioniert , was ist colorgrading,post processing und was es alles so gibt (siehe crysis)
ach ja und mehr Treibervergleiche + Benchmarks z.B: nvidia Treiber 197.xx zu 258.xx zu 260.xx

fände ich gut

tüß


----------



## M4tthi4s (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein aktueller Überblick über erhältliche Blu-Ray-Laufwerke (reine Leselaufwerke, Brenner) würde mich interessieren.
Besonders wichtig wär mir da die Lautstärke beim Abspielen von Medien.


----------



## Rolk (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kann sein das es schon vorgeschlagen wurde, aber ein Mainboardtest mit Brettern zwischen 30 und 50 € fände ich unheimlich spannend. 
Am besten mit an low Budget angepasste Testkriterien.

Den 400€ Gaming PC fand ich auch sehr gut. 
Sowas könnt Ihr ruhig alle paar Monate wiederholen.


----------



## Shi (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja low-Budget-MoBos, dafür bin ich auch


----------



## Daniel_M (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Kann sein das es schon vorgeschlagen wurde, aber ein Mainboardtest mit Brettern zwischen 30 und 50 € fände ich unheimlich spannend.
> Am besten mit an low Budget angepasste Testkriterien.
> 
> Den 400€ Gaming PC fand ich auch sehr gut.
> Sowas könnt Ihr ruhig alle paar Monate wiederholen.





Shi schrieb:


> Ja low-Budget-MoBos, dafür bin ich auch




Klar gern - interessiert das noch weitere Leser?


----------



## Painkiller (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich schon^^

Aber ich hätte auch noch einen anderen Punkt.

Bauen + einrichten eines Fileservers für das interne Netzwerk. 

Welche Produkte sind gut geeignet. 24/7 Platten? Welche Einstellungen sind für das Netzwerk besonders gut? usw.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Klar gern - interessiert das noch weitere Leser?



Ich will mir sobald keins kaufen, aber wenn ihr ein Praxisspecial dranhängt, würde es mich mal interessieren, wie groß der Unterschied im OC-Potential (Ausstattung ist eh Geschmackssache) zwischen billig/Mittelklasse/High-End ist, verglichen mit dem Unterschied zwischen einzelnen CPUs.
(=ist es sinnvoller, ein 50€ Board und eine 250€ CPU zu kaufen, oder lieber ein 150€ Board und eine 150€ CPU? Viele Leute scheinen zu letzterem zu tendieren, einige haben sogar Boards, die teurer als die CPU sind und deren Ausstattung sie definitiv nicht nutzen)


----------



## BikeRider (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ist mal wieder Zeit für einen Test mit Lenkrädern, vor allem mit Win7 64 Bit-Treibern





OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ein Treiber-Spezial wäre eigentlich nicht schlecht. Vor allem Win7 64 Bit.
> Viele Hersteller haben da immer noch nur Beta-Treiber auf ihrer Webseite im Angebot, wie zum Beispiel Thrustmaster für seine Lenkräder. Aber auch bei Webcams schaut es nicht immer gut aus, was einen Treiber für Win7 64 Bit angeht.


@ *PC*GH Ist so was in absehbarer Zeit geplant ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Lenkräder sind doch in der 12/2010?


----------



## BikeRider (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Lenkräder sind doch in der 12/2010?


 Sind ? 
Heft 12 erscheint doch erst am 03.11.
Da freue ich mich schon aufs nächste Heft.


----------



## rolli (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bin ich eigentlich blind oder hat der Grafikkarten-Leistungsindex in der 11/2010 gefehlt?

Falls ja, bitte nächstes Mal wieder einbauen! Danke.


----------



## thysol (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ihr hattet mal vor ca. 2 Jahren noch so einen Selbstbau PC bei jeder Ausgabe dabei. Ein Einsteiger, Mittelklasse und High-End Rechner. Koenntet ihr sowas nicht wieder einfuehren?


----------



## ile (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



thysol schrieb:


> Ihr hattet mal vor ca. 2 Jahren noch so einen Selbstbau PC bei jeder Ausgabe dabei. Ein Einsteiger, Mittelklasse und High-End Rechner. Koenntet ihr sowas nicht wieder einfuehren?



Finde ich völlig unsinnig. Diese Seite abzuschaffen, war die vollkommen richtige Entscheidung, denn:

1. Es gibt Leistunsindex und Marktübersicht - das reicht.

2. Man kann *nie* sagen, DAS ist jetzt der derzeit optimale Mittelklasse-PC etc., dazu kommt es viel zu sehr auf die Bedürfnisse + Wünsche des Käufers an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Konzept ist afaik in den PCGH-PCs aufgegangen. Statt nur zu empfehlen, was schön zusammen passen könnte, verkauft man es jetzt direkt


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Solid State Drives 

aktuelle Marktübersicht


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich glaub, Carsten hat da was in der Mache.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich glaub, Carsten hat da was in der Mache.



Super!

vielleicht auch gleich mit ein paar HHD's ?  Oder sind die schon wieder "tot"?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das weiß ich nicht, da ich mich dafür nur bedingt interessiere [meine 1TB-WD als Datengrab ist wunderbar]. Carsten schaut sicher mal in den Thread.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Sind ?
> Heft 12 erscheint doch erst am 03.11.
> Da freue ich mich schon aufs nächste Heft.



"Sind", weil für uns Redakteure bereits die 01/2011 aktuell bzw. in der Mache ist. Oh, und weil die 12/2010 schon gedruckt vorliegt und ausgeliefert wird. 

Unser Themenplan wird für Freude sorgen:

- Ausgabe 01/2011: Test Festplatten
- Ausgabe 02/2011: Test SSDs

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Unser Themenplan wird für Freude sorgen:
> 
> - Ausgabe 01/2011: Test Festplatten
> - Ausgabe 02/2011: Test SSDs
> ...



*freu*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Macht hin, mir fliegen meine Platten gerade um die Ohren


----------



## Shi (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> "Sind", weil für uns Redakteure bereits die 01/2011 aktuell bzw. in der Mache ist. Oh, und weil die 12/2010 schon gedruckt vorliegt und ausgeliefert wird.
> 
> Unser Themenplan wird für Freude sorgen:
> 
> ...


Nä, mich interessiert nur Hardware die FPS bringt... und Netzteile


----------



## rolli (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Netzteil-Test hatten wir doch erst, und was für einen! Da findet wirklich jeder das passende Gerät.

Festplatten sind immer mal interessant, die Entwicklung steht auch hier nicht still.
Und SSDs - naja, wenn der Preis nochmal um mindestens 50% sinkt, dann denk ich drüber nach.


----------



## Shi (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt dass ich einen Netzteil Test haben will


----------



## Shi (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Außerdem wünsche ich mir ein PCGH-In-Gefahr-Video, in dem die Effekte von statischer Aufladung des Menschen auf PC-Teile getestet wird


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

wäre mal interressant,ob heute immernoch CPU und Ram so empfindlich sind wie vor jahren.Da reichte schon  Ein funke von einer aufgeladenen Hand und der ram oder die CPU war hin.


----------



## borni (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich mal über einen groß angelegten Test von 24" und 27" LED Full HD Monitoren freuen.


----------



## Shi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gabs das nicht erst neulich?


----------



## Shi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir noch einen Post dieses VGA-Kühlers: V6000-VGA/Chipset Cooler-Product-DEEPCOOL - ENJOY YOUR COOL LIFE! 
Oder gibts den nicht in Deutschland? Dann wäre ein Test einer seiner bei GH gelisteten kleinen Brüder nett.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Klon des MK-13 mit EKL-Klon-Lüftern?  Den V4000 kann ich mal anfordern.


----------



## muadib (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es wäre auch mal interessant wieviel Spannung RAM, CPU, Chipsatz und GPU vertragen bevor sie abrauchen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Unsere armen Samples ...


----------



## borni (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und wo ich schon bei LED Monitoren war, wäre es auch schön wenn im Einkaufsführer stehen würde, wieviel Hz die einzelnen LCD und LED-Backlight Displays haben.


----------



## Shi (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke für deine Mühe, Marc


----------



## Mirart (4. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könntet ihr bitte dieses Gehäuse testen? Es ist so billig und scheint trotzdem ziemlich gut zu sein.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hey Marc also wenn ihr den mal testen könntet wärs cool.
Ich finde das ne Klasse Idee weil sowas gibts für CPUs ja auch schon (H50/70,Eco...) mfg


----------



## ile (5. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen ausführlichen TEst (mit Testtabelle bitte) vom Benq XL2410T:

BenQ Deutschland - Displays

Benq XL2410T: Gaming-TFT mit 23,6-Zoll, 2 ms, LED-Backlight und 120 Hz - lcd, benq, gamer

Der ist auf dem Papier nämlich ein richtig geiles Gerät. Muss nur noch der Test halten, was die Specs versprechen, und ich hab nen neuen Monitor auf dem Tisch!


----------



## Skysnake (7. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hab in der Print grad gelesen, das ihr ENDLICH ein EVGA SR-2 bekommen habt, und dieses Testen wollt. 

Wie wär es denn, wenn ihr vorher über eine Umfrage feststellen würdet, was die Tester denn gern lesen/sehen würden bzgl den Tests. 

Z.B. wäre der Test von passenden Gehäusen in der entsprechenden Größe SEHR interessant denke ich, denn an passenden Gehäusen mangelts wirklich für das Ding 

Ein Extrem-Test für die NT´s wäre es natürlich mit 4 GTX480 bzw. 4 5870. Da könnte man auch gleich mal testen, ob eine zweite CPU was an der Skalierung der vier GPU Systeme ausmacht.

In dem Zuge könntet ihr auch mal euren Benchmarkparcour für den maximalen Stromverbrauch erneuern. In meinem Lesertest hab ich ja gezeigt, das Prime+Fellwürfel nicht das Maximum rausholen im Vergleich zu n x Prime auf der CPU und auf der GPU DNEC etc. Ich selbst hab dort ja eine Steigerung der Leistungsaufnahme von 10%!!! gehabt.

Wäre wirklich cool, wenn ihr insbesondere zur Leistungsaufnahme was sagen könntet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In Bezug auf Netzteile würde ich es reizvoll finden, das (der Wattzahl nach) kleinste Modell zu finden, das so ein System (~doppelte eines üblichen Extrem-Gaming-Systems) stabil durch einen beliebigen Benchmark bringt. (vielleicht was für einen redaktionsinternen Wettkampf? Oder noch besser: Zwischen den Netzteilherstellern  )


----------



## Skysnake (8. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Oder ein PCGH in Gefahr  mit explodierenden NT´s  wobei mir da das Board zu Schad für war 

Ich fänds aber auf jedenfall mal RICHTIG geil, wenn ihr nem User das Ding in die Hand drücken würdet zusammen mit 4 GraKas, und der dann nen komplettes System aufbaut, und halt durch Benches jagt etc. 

Ich hätte da eventuell auch zugriff auf das eine oder anderen Programm mit MPI, bzw werd ich dieses Semester noch ein Programm schreiben mit MPI für die Wärmeverteilung in einer Platte. Also ich wär für son Test auf jedenfall zu haben


----------



## ile (10. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein weiterer kleiner Netzteiltest wäre wünschenswert:

- be quiet P9 650 Watt mit Wertung angeben (war im letzten Test noch ein Vorserienmodell)

- Enermax Modu 87+ mit neuer Testmethodik testen

- 2-3 Modelle um die 650 Watt, die waren im (wirklich super-genialen) Megatest etwas selten


----------



## Gast1111 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nochmal ein Wärmeleitpastentest, mit angepasster Testmethodik:
Auf übertaktetem Core i7 980X oder GTX 480 wegen der enormen Abwärme, könnte man hier die WLPs besser testen, und natürlich mit WaKÜ oder eben mit Superleggera.
Außerdem eben die Diamantenwlp von IC auf jeden Fall mit dabei 
mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal ein Vergleich der Verbrauchswerte einer ganzen Reihe von Grafikkarten interessieren (mindestens seit Gf8, nicht nur die Topmodelle, sondern alle für Spieler interessanten)


----------



## helleye (10. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Jetzt mal was verrücktes: Keine typische Spieler Harware, jedoch trotzdem manchmal äußerst nützlich: USB-Sticks. Gerade wenn man nicht alle Geräte per Netzwerk verbunden hat unverzichtbar. Habe da schon lange keine Übersicht mehr gesehen, obwohl gerade die 16GB Sticks preislich attraktiv sind. Und wer will nicht seinen 2GB Stick ersetzen weil er mittlerweile zu langsam und klein ist?


----------



## rolli (10. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, USB-Sticks wären echt interessant. Zumal echt auch viel Schrott auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



helleye schrieb:


> Jetzt mal was verrücktes: Keine typische Spieler Harware, jedoch trotzdem manchmal äußerst nützlich: USB-Sticks. Gerade wenn man nicht alle Geräte per Netzwerk verbunden hat unverzichtbar. Habe da schon lange keine Übersicht mehr gesehen, obwohl gerade die 16GB Sticks preislich attraktiv sind. Und wer will nicht seinen 2GB Stick ersetzen weil er mittlerweile zu langsam und klein ist?



Einen Test, der Übersicht über die 13513 USB-Sticks am Markt bietet, dürfte die Kapazitäten von PCGH sprengen 
Da sollte es aber eigentlich andere Schmierblätter geben, die sowas testen.



Mir ist gerade noch was für PCGH in Gefahr einfallen:
Zowie Celeritas: Neue Tastatur für Profispieler kostet rund 120 Euro - tastatur
Stahlchassis? Crosspoint-Gold? Ein Design, dass so aussieht, als würde es einen Weltkrieg überleben? Genauer: seinen dritten? Und die Typen hier im Forum sind immer noch der Meinung, dass die Gxx besser wäre?
Das schreit nach einem Test in den Disziplinen, die wirklich zählen
z.B.
- Tauglichkeit als Anfahrhilfe
- Tauglichkeit als (Schnee)Schaufel
- Skateboard-Mod?
Natürlich nach jedem Durchang ein Funktionstest  (es könnten mehrere Gxx von nöten sein)
Zum Abschluss der Test "Selbstverteidigungspotential", in dem die Testprobanden direkt gegeneinander antreten können.
(vorher intensive Filmrecherche für passende Zitate/Nachstellungen: Star Wars, Herr der Ringe, Highlander, Kill Bill,...)


----------



## helleye (10. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich will ja gar nicht zurück in die Zeiten als Digitalkameras getestet wurden (die Henner Rückblicke sind einfach die Besten!) und man sollte auch nicht alle 13513 Sticks testen. Aber einige wären schonmal wieder interessant.


----------



## ile (18. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ein Vergleich der Verbrauchswerte einer ganzen Reihe von Grafikkarten interessieren (mindestens seit Gf8, nicht nur die Topmodelle, sondern alle für Spieler interessanten)



Die Werte für Grakas werden doch seit längerem in den Marktübersichten angegeben, somit fände ich die Verbrauchswerte von CPUs etc. interessanter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Marktübersichten reichen aber nicht sonderlich weit in die Vergangenheit zurück...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*


Fände es nice 

mal ein special zum Thema Games-modding

zu lesen.

Z.b. mit der UT3-Engine erklärt.

Was man braucht für eine Totalconversion??

Hatte mal ein Sonderheft über das Thema.

Damit habe ich die ersten Maps gemoddet (UT 2004)

Das hat sehr viel spass gemacht.


MFG





PS.: Wie funktioniert ein SDK?


----------



## stolle80 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hey Leute,
was ich mir noch so wünschen würde ist:
 wie übertakte ich meinen Core2quad 9550
  oder andere Quad Cpu`s /Sockel 775 bis 
   4Ghz, müsste doch gehen oder .
    Aber bitte:

_die neueren nicht dauernd die Q6000 Modelle_
     Das habt iht nämlich noch nie gezeigt 

MfG Stolle


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Ein Grafikartenübersicht ab 2007,

leistungsmässig aufsteigend.

Gerne als DinA 2 Poster(4xdinA 4).

Wenn zuviele Modelle,

dann die Wichtigsten.........




MFG


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also für die Ausgabe 01/2011 wird es schon zu spät sein aber ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laptop. So ein Mix aus Multimedia und Business. Leider gibt es genau in diesem Sektor ja echt die Qual der Wahl. Wieso Testet ihr nicht wie bei Grafikkarten oder Motherboards wie in Ausgabe 12/2010 nicht mal Multimedia bzw. Business Geräte? Also Laptops mit dem Spagat zwischen Business und Multimedia?


----------



## ZeroToxin (25. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

und im selben Zug dann die "Gamer Notebooks" bis 18,4 Zoll ^^

Damit wäre auch mir geholfen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



stolle80 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> was ich mir noch so wünschen würde ist:
> wie übertakte ich meinen Core2quad 9550
> oder andere Quad Cpu`s /Sockel 775 bis
> ...


Ob 4 GHz gehen oder nicht, hängt - wie immer - nicht nur von der CPU, sondern auch von vielen weiteren Faktoren ab (Kühlung, Mainboard, RAM, etc.)
Wenn man das Prinzip hinter dem Übertakten eines Q6600 verstanden hat, dann sollte man auch keine Probleme haben, das Übertakten eines Q9550 erfolgreich durchzuführen. Der CPU-Multi ist halt um 0,5 geringer, im Vergleich mit dem Q6600 limitiert eher der FSB-Takt als die Kühlung. Der Q6600 muss deshalb oft für OC-Artikel herhalten, da er für viele der erste Quadcore war und auch heute noch in vielen PCs steckt.
Ich denke nicht, dass wir in Zukunft noch viele Sockel-775-Artikel bringen, da die Plattform allmählich für immer weniger Leser eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In der Ausgabe 12, die noch bis einschließlich 30.11. im Handel ist, testen wir sechs GTX-460M-Notebooks von 15,6 bis 17,3 Zoll.  Ein Test günstigerer Geräte ist zwar geplant, aber noch nicht gesetzt. In der 02/2011 wird's auf jeden Fall eine generelle Kaufberatung ("Darauf sollten Sie achten") geben.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ZeroToxin (25. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

hmmm ein Test bis 18,4 wäre zwar perfekt für mich, aber gut, das 17 zoll pendant zum Toshiba X500-13R is da dann hoffentlich e dabei ^^


----------



## RedBrain (25. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Auslagerungsdatei deaktivieren = mehr Boost in Windows, Programme und Spiele? Wieviele GiB-RAM brauchen wir, damit die Programme und Spiele ohne Probleme laufen? Es gab auch Vorteile: kürzere Ladezeiten, weniger Ruckler und anderes.


Praxisprobleme? Vor- und Nachteile? Wann ist es überhaupt Sinnvoll, den Auslagerungsdatei zu deaktivieren? und weitere Fragen.



Was meint ihr?


----------



## ile (25. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ob 4 GHz gehen oder nicht, hängt - wie immer - nicht nur von der CPU, sondern auch von vielen weiteren Faktoren ab (Kühlung, Mainboard, RAM, etc.)
> Wenn man das Prinzip hinter dem Übertakten eines Q6600 verstanden hat, dann sollte man auch keine Probleme haben, das Übertakten eines Q9550 erfolgreich durchzuführen. Der CPU-Multi ist halt um 0,5 geringer, im Vergleich mit dem Q6600 limitiert eher der FSB-Takt als die Kühlung. Der Q6600 muss deshalb oft für OC-Artikel herhalten, da er für viele der erste Quadcore war und auch heute noch in vielen PCs steckt.
> Ich denke nicht, dass wir in Zukunft noch viele Sockel-775-Artikel bringen, da die Plattform allmählich für immer weniger Leser eine Rolle spielt.



Vollkommen richtig.


----------



## mapLayer (25. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wäre froh, wenn mal bisschen was zu Android erscheint 
So Modding fürs Galaxy S 

edit//: Paar Apps vorstellen, vllt gibts ja ne Android PCGH-App?


----------



## facehugger (25. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Würde mir einen ausführlich Test wünschen, indem genau aufgezeigt wird inwiefern Games (sowohl ältere wie auch aktuelle) von übertakteten Prozzis profitieren und ob es, mal simpel ausgedrückt, für z.B. heutige Kracher wie Black Ops unbedingt der i7@4Ghz sein muss Jeden Tag liest man ja hier im Forum solche Anfragen wie: "Reicht mein Sys noch für BFBC2" oder "Ich möchte meine CPU unbedingt auf 3,8Ghz bringen"...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Würde mir einen ausführlich Test wünschen, indem genau aufgezeigt wird inwiefern Games (sowohl ältere wie auch aktuelle) von übertakteten Prozzis profitieren und ob es, mal simpel ausgedrückt, für z.B. heutige Kracher wie Black Ops unbedingt der i7@4Ghz sein muss Jeden Tag liest man ja hier im Forum solche Anfragen wie: "Reicht mein Sys noch für BFBC2" oder "Ich möchte meine CPU unbedingt auf 3,8Ghz bringen"...



Freu dich auf das kommende Heft: 33 CPUs im Test (u. a.). Vom Pentium E2160 bis zum i7-980X ist alles dabei – auch übertaktete Versionen der "Volks-CPUs" Q6600 und E8400. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Marauder (25. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin

Zwei Themen, die ich mir wünschen würde:

- Readyboost unter Windows 7: Möglichkeiten (USB-Stick, andere Speichermedien), Nutzen (bringts was?) Einsatz bei Spielen (Ladezeiten, Performance)

Irgendwie ist es um das Thema recht ruhig geworden, daher interessiert es mich.

- Festplatten entkoppeln: Für Silent Fetischisten, Was hat der Markt zu bieten, Geräuschkulisse bei mehreren HDDs, sinnvolle Hardware dafür

Seitdem die Gigabyte GTX460 im System werkelt gibts nur noch zwei vibrierende Ruhestörer (altem Chieftec Big-Tower sei "dank"...)

Sind keine speziellen Gaming Hardware Themen, aber vielleicht könnt ihr sowas irgendwo mal einbinden.

MfG

Marauder


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Marauder schrieb:


> Moin
> - Readyboost unter Windows 7: Möglichkeiten (USB-Stick, andere Speichermedien), Nutzen (bringts was?) Einsatz bei Spielen (Ladezeiten, Performance)
> 
> Irgendwie ist es um das Thema recht ruhig geworden, daher interessiert es mich.


Mich würde interessieren ob das überhaupt was bringt


----------



## facehugger (25. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Freu dich auf das kommende Heft: 33 CPUs im Test (u. a.). Vom Pentium E2160 bis zum i7-980X ist alles dabei – auch übertaktete Versionen der "Volks-CPUs" Q6600 und E8400.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Sehr schön


----------



## BikeRider (25. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hier mal meine Vorschläge:
[x] Win 7 64 Bit Treiber spezial - Wie ist die Versorgung von 64 Bit-Treibern und gibt es noch Lücken ? Das wäre zum Beispiel bei Webcams, Lenkrädern und Gamerpads, Mäusen und so weiter.
Von Logitech zum Beispiel hab ich für eine Webcam keinen 64 Bit Treiber gefunden und für die Logitech MX 310 finde ich auch keinen 64 Bit Treiber für Win 7 Für das Lenkrad Thrustmaster RGT FFB CLUTCH steht zum Beispiel auf der Thrustmaster-Seite immer noch ein Beta-Treiber für Win 7 zum Download.
[x] Netzwerk - Win 7-, Win XP- und Win 98-Rechner miteinander vernetzen
[x] W-lan und WIFi - Kann ich ein WiFi-Gerät auch über ein W-lan-Modem ansteuern ,Tipps und Tricks
[x] Video-Konvertierung - Seine alten VHS-Bänder auf den PC oder auf DVD brennen Grad bei Win 7 64 Bit soll bei den meisten Softwaren bei diesem Thema viel unrund laufen.
[x] Tipps und Tricks alte Musikkassetten wieder aufzumöbeln
Wie bekomme ich alte Spiele zum laufen - Grad bei Win 7 64 Bit, aber auch Vista 64 Bit laufen viele Spiele nicht mehr oder lassen sich gar nicht installieren. Dies könnte ein Bereich werden, der permanent in PCGH vorhanden ist.

Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein. Ich aktualisiere später 

Mich würde mal interessieren, was Ihr von PCGH dazu sagt.

mfg, OsFrontale


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Vorschläge:
> [x] Win 7 64 Bit Treiber spezial - Wie ist die Versorgung von 64 Bit-Treibern und gibt es noch Lücken ? Das wäre zum Beispiel bei Webcams, Lenkrädern und Gamerpads, Mäusen und so weiter.
> Von Logitech zum Beispiel hab ich für eine Webcam keinen 64 Bit Treiber gefunden und für die Logitech MX 310 finde ich auch keinen 64 Bit Treiber für Win 7 Für das Lenkrad Thrustmaster RGT FFB CLUTCH steht zum Beispiel auf der Thrustmaster-Seite immer noch ein Beta-Treiber für Win 7 zum Download.
> [x] Netzwerk - Win 7-, Win XP- und Win 98-Rechner miteinander vernetzen
> ...


DAS mit dem Netzwerk zwischen XP und 7 würde ich ebenfalls sehr begrüßen. Ich verstehe bis heute noch nicht warum zwischen XP und XP (egal welche Version) alles perfekt funktioniert. Also mit Ordner Freigeben und schwuppdiwupp kann ich am anderen PC ohne groß mich mit Anmeldungen herum zu prügeln (Da meine Hausinterne PCs alle logischerweise kein Passwort haben) mit den Inhalt des Ordners herum spielen wie mir der Sinn danach ist. Von 7 auf XP geht das noch nach mehrmaligen hin und her experimentieren. Aber von XP auf 7


----------



## Marauder (25. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



GameServer schrieb:


> DAS mit dem Netzwerk zwischen XP und 7 würde ich ebenfalls sehr begrüßen. Ich verstehe bis heute noch nicht warum zwischen XP und XP (egal welche Version) alles perfekt funktioniert. Also mit Ordner Freigeben und schwuppdiwupp kann ich am anderen PC ohne groß mich mit Anmeldungen herum zu prügeln (Da meine Hausinterne PCs alle logischerweise kein Passwort haben) mit den Inhalt des Ordners herum spielen wie mir der Sinn danach ist. Von 7 auf XP geht das noch nach mehrmaligen hin und her experimentieren. Aber von XP auf 7



Hach Mist, genau sowas stand in den letzten Wochen (Monaten) in der c't, erinnere mich aber leider nicht mehr. Gute Print-Ergänzung übrigens zu "non-Gaming" Hardware und Computer-Themen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Marauder schrieb:


> Hach Mist, genau sowas stand in den letzten Wochen (Monaten) in der c't, erinnere mich aber leider nicht mehr. Gute Print-Ergänzung übrigens zu "non-Gaming" Hardware und Computer-Themen.


c´t da habe ich ein Heft davon, von 2001 wo der Pentium 4 2,4GHz der absolute Schrei wahr. 

Apropos: Ich fand die ATI Geschichte und die Geschichte mit der Technik passend zu 10 Jahre PCGH so interessant das es mich nach mehr durstet. Ich hab ein Faible für altes Zeugs. Man könnte wie bei der ATI Geschichte doch mal ein paar Artikel zu Meilensteine von Intel/ AMD Prozessoren, Mainboards, ... bringen. Quasi so was was Winhistory mit Microsoft Betriebssystemen gemacht hat. Artikel wie "So OC Opa" oder "Großvaters 386 Gamer PC" ... wären bestimmt super Artikel


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bitte testet die CoolIT ECO 240 Advanced Liquid Cooling. Sie ist seit kurzem u.a. bei Alternate erhältlich. Wäre super, wenn ihr zusätzlich einen Test mit *vier *Lüftern durchführen könntet, die leise ihre Arbeit verrichten (z.B. Be Quiet Pure). Man kann erwarten, dass sie die Kompaktkühlungen (H70, ...) und alle Lüftkühler, was die Kühlleistung angeht, auf die Plätze verweist.


----------



## Marauder (26. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bitte testet die CoolIT ECO 240 Advanced Liquid Cooling. Sie ist seit kurzem u.a. bei Alternate erhältlich. Wäre super, wenn ihr zusätzlich einen Test mit *vier *Lüftern durchführen könntet, die leise ihre Arbeit verrichten (z.B. Be Quiet Pure). Man kann erwarten, dass sie die Kompaktkühlungen (H70, ...) und alle Lüftkühler, was die Kühlleistung angeht, auf die Plätze verweist.



Das Ding sieht wirklich sehr interessant aus.


----------



## Shi (26. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein kleines OC-Special mit Schwerpunkt Overvolting wäre cool


----------



## Kaktus (26. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bitte testet die CoolIT ECO 240 Advanced Liquid Cooling. Sie ist seit kurzem u.a. bei Alternate erhältlich. Wäre super, wenn ihr zusätzlich einen Test mit *vier *Lüftern durchführen könntet, die leise ihre Arbeit verrichten (z.B. Be Quiet Pure). Man kann erwarten, dass sie die Kompaktkühlungen (H70, ...) und alle Lüftkühler, was die Kühlleistung angeht, auf die Plätze verweist.



Das "Leise" wird schon an der Pumpe scheitern. Habe selbst zwei Modelle hier und die Pumpe ist immer leicht hörbar. Und nein, eine geringere Spannung kann man hier leider auch nicht ansetzen. Da versagt die Pumpe.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Vergleich zum Stromverbrauch von Grafikkarten bei verschiedener Kühlung (stock, bessere Luftkühlung und WaKü)


----------



## Pagz (26. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wärs mit LCD-TV´s für Gaming? Mit besonderem Augenmerk auf Inputlag, der leider viel zu häufig in Tests ignoriert wird
Wäre super


----------



## Freakless08 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Fände ein Test von Monitoren interessant mit einer Anschlussmöglichkeit von
DVI, HDMI, SCART und Componente.

Beobachte schon länger interessiert die Geräte und möchte mir demnächst einen holen.
Da könnte man dann einen kleinen kompletten Gamingraum machen ohne einen seperaten Fernseher und Monitor betreiben zu müssen. Einfach am Monitor umschalten ob man lieber im Moment am PC zockten möchte oder an der Konsole. Natürlich sollten hierbei auch die verbauten Lautsprecher unter die Lupe kommen sowie die Anschlussmöglichkeit von externen Boxen.
Natürlich in FullHD Auflösung und mit "Tests" des Brumm/Pfeiftons von diversen aktuellen Monitoren ^^

z.B. von Samsung (P2370HD, .... ), LG (M237WDP-PZ, .... ) und ähnliche....


----------



## Pikus (27. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kuckuck 



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich mal ein vergleich zwischen der 6870 TFII und der 5770 TFII sowie 5830TFII interessieren... also in hinsicht auf die werkseitige übertaktung und die wirkung auf die leistung...





Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund
> Auch da man diese Modelle super übertatken kann, wäre ein vergleich zwischen "alten"- super übertakteten und "neuen"-@stock-modellen interessant.
> Also wann ich zb mit einer R5770 eine R6850 einholen "könnte"


----------



## BikeRider (28. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Vorschläge:
> [x] Win 7 64 Bit Treiber spezial - Wie ist die Versorgung von 64 Bit-Treibern und gibt es noch Lücken ? Das wäre zum Beispiel bei Webcams, Lenkrädern und Gamerpads, Mäusen und so weiter.
> Von Logitech zum Beispiel hab ich für eine Webcam keinen 64 Bit Treiber gefunden und für die Logitech MX 310 finde ich auch keinen 64 Bit Treiber für Win 7 Für das Lenkrad Thrustmaster RGT FFB CLUTCH steht zum Beispiel auf der Thrustmaster-Seite immer noch ein Beta-Treiber für Win 7 zum Download.
> [x] Netzwerk - Win 7-, Win XP- und Win 98-Rechner miteinander vernetzen
> ...


Ich möchte hiermit nochmal meine Vorschläge in Erinnerung bringen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In der letzten PCGH Ausgabe 12/2010 wurden so viel ich noch weiß Grafikkartenlüfter getestet. An sich finde ich das Thema sehr interessant. Zumal mir die Asus Matrix Platinum HD5870 2GB VRAM mit ihren  (egal was Asus schreibt oder sagt) Referenzdesign Radiallüfter ziemlich laut daher kommt. An sich gab es für die HD5870 Modelle ja richtig gute Lüfter und selbst für die VRM gab es an den Kühlern nichts zum aussetzen. 

Nun aber würde ich mich sehr auf ein Artikel Workaround freuen wie man den so ein Grafikkarten Lüfter wechselt. Wie und wo baut man so ein Referenzlüfter ab und entfernt den Airflow Kanal. Wie entfernt man die Kühler vom VRAM ohne die Bausteine von der Platine zu reißen (ist mir schon bei DDR2 SDRAM passiert ). Kann man auf den VRAM Bausteinen WLP drauf machen oder liegt den Kühlern diese Wärmeleitpads mit bei? 

Muss man bei Grafikkartenlüfter irgendwas beachten oder ist das wie bei Prozessoren -> WLP -> Kühler drauf -> verschrauben -> Lüfter drauf = Gut

Würde mich über so ein bebilderten Workaround freuen. Vielleicht wage ich es mir dann mal Hand an die Graka anzulegen.


----------



## lordxeen (29. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Monitore oder LCD-TV fürn Rechner in der 25-27" Klasse fände ich super. Ich suche schon länger ne all-in-one Lösung.


----------



## Homerclon (29. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

_CPU-Kühler Leichtgewichte._
Viele wollen den PC fertig zusammengebaut geliefert bekommen, die meisten Händler haben da jedoch eine Gewichtsgrenze die von den meisten typischen Kühlern locker gesprengt werden.
Von Hardwareversand.de ist z.b. bekannt das sie keine Kühler verbauen die mehr als 500gr. wiegen.

Aber auch ganz im Allgemeinen hätte ich Interesse was diese leisten können.


----------



## Mirart (30. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gerne mal wissen, ob es nach 5 Jahren nun endlich möglich ist, Gothic 3 auf max. Detail und detailierter Landschaft in der Ferne darzustellen, ohne dass es ruckelt. (Und vielleicht noch ein Probeversuch mit Sparse Grip...? )


----------



## newjohnny (30. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Ein Grafikartenübersicht ab 2007,
> 
> leistungsmässig aufsteigend.
> 
> ...



Ganz genau! Eine solche Übersicht würde ich auch sehr begrüßen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*@ Mirart*

Mit einem fetten Core i5-700/i7 [weit über 3,0 GHz] und einer GTX 460 OC aufwärts, kein Problem.


----------



## Mirart (30. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Mirart*
> 
> Mit einem fetten Core i5-700/i7 [weit über 3,0 GHz] und einer GTX 460 OC aufwärts, kein Problem.



Oh, ich merke, ich habe mich undeutlich ausgedrückt, tut mir Leid.

Es gibt in Gothic 3 ja zwei Detailstufen für die Landschaftsdarstellung, einmal die detaillierte und einmal die matschige mit Artefakten. Man kann ja in der Ini einstellen, wie weit die beide Reichen, nun würde ich gerne, dass beide genauso weit reichen und dabei eine normal hohe Weitsicht haben.
Denkst du, das ist möglich?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hast du mal unsere Ultra-Ini probiert.


----------



## Taitan (30. November 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich wünsche mir Konsolentests. In den letzten Tagen ist gefühlt (!) jede vierte News was mit Konsolen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was zu Konsolen ist in der 01/2011 drin.


----------



## beercarrier (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich fänd ein htpc-display special super, so ein display einbaun kann eigentlich jeder, woran es bei mir scheitert ist die verknüpfng mit den anwendungen wmc, vlc, etc. vlt gibs programme oder do-ityour-self-kits mit denen man was sinnvolles hinbekommt (die mondphasen interessieren jetzt ja nur ganz besondere menschen oder wofür braucht man da jetzt einen kalender, ich meine eher so musikanzeigen etc, sodass ich meinen tv auch mal auslassen kann) die man erklären könnte.


----------



## Wincenty (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ein Hintergrundartikel zum Thema OC/Takt allgemein interessieren.
> Was ist der Grund dafür, dass ein bestimmter Schaltkreis bei einem bestimmten Takt nicht mehr richtig funktioniert?
> Wieso hat ein anderer Schaltkreis in der gleichen Fertigung, z.T. der gleichen CPU Architektur noch ordentlich Reserven? (Vergleich Desktop/Mobile oder auch FSB bei E8xxx und E5xxx. Bei letzterem könnte man das ganze auch mit einem OC-Special kombinieren, dass nicht nur Empfehlungen für einzelne Einstellungen gibt, sondern mal erklärt, was sich eigentlich elektrisch ändert, wenn man z.B. die VTT anhebt, Loadline Calibration deaktiviert und an der Clock Scew rumschraubt - und welche Vor- und Nachteile das mit sich bringt. Insbesondere Nachteile werden in OC-Artikeln gerne vergessen bzw. mit einem allgemeinen "geringere Lebensdauer" oder "geringere Stabilität" abgetan. Aber was eigentlich passiert und wie riskant es ist, wird selten nachvollzogen)



Dem schließe ich mich an wäre wirklich interessant.

Das mit dem BluRay wäre auh interessant, denn ich frag mich wie lange es noch dauert bis BluRay als Medium für Spiele in Frage kommt. Dort könnte man ja schließlich ja alle Sprachen einpacken, d.h. auf der BluRay sind alle Aduio-Video-Text-Dateien aller Sprachen enthalten, das wäre interessant, da ich gerne mal das Spiel mit polnischen Audio und Video sehe/höre und gerne deutsche Untertitel/Texte hab um mein Polnisch zu verbessern (dies ist bislang mir nur bei The Witcher möglich)

Als DVD-Inhalt wären alle möglichen Codecs für den WindowsMediaPlayer interessant, da ich bisher nur Schrott finde, die nicht mit WMP kooperieren wollen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Wie übertackte ich ein i7 Richtig....

Spannungen festsetzen oder nicht ...

Welchen BCLK mit welchen Ram`s.....

Welche CPU-Spannung....
und so weiter......

Gibt es relevante unterschiede zwischen den 

einzelnen Core i7 ..... im bezug auf OC...


Würde mich sehr freuen ...

bin OC -Laie....


MFG


----------



## sen1287 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

muss es nur um hardware gehen ?

*vorschlag*

*rechte und pflichten vom käufer und händler ?*

speziell, defekte hardware innerhalb der garantiezeit.
nicht nur bei mir ist es der fall das immer wieder diskussionen mit den händlern entstehen wegen umtausch oder rückgabe.

*wie sollen wir grundlegend vorgehen, wenn wir in der beweispflicht stehen ?*

*sonderfälle*

als bsp. meinerseits.

netzteil, mb, ram, cpu, graka eingeschickt.
der ram fehlte schon im gewährleistungsablauf des händlers, er wurde von mir per email darauf hingewiesen (ebenso bei der fehlerbeschreibung), dass ich alle komponenten wieder haben möchte. im endeffekt wurde mir dieser gutgeschrieben, die anderen komponenten kamen zurück. nun wollte ich den ram erneut bestellen, aber nur unter vorbehalt, dass der versand für mich kostenfrei ist (mein fehler war es nun mal nicht !). vom händler wurde es jedoch nicht eingesehen.
dies hing auch damit zusammen das seitens des technikers fehlaussage*N* getroffen wurden. inkompatibilität, defekt etc. ... 
--> *telefonat* --> inkompatibilität völlig unbegründet (artikelbeschreibung wies auf keinerlei problematik schliessen. defekt --> warum gutgeschrieben und nicht neu ? <-- berechtigte frage, jedoch bekam ich am telefon keine antwort. 

mit meinem bsp. möchte ich nur darstellen mit welchen kleinigkeiten große probleme enstehen können.

*muss man nachgeben ? sollte man auf biegen und brechen auf sein recht beharren ?*

*garantie - lieferfristen*

es ist nicht selten der fall, dass ich bisher 1-2 monate warten durfte.

*wie sieht es mit ersatzansprüchen aus ?
wie lange muss man warten ?*

*umtausch*

*wie sollte man vorgehen, wenn der händler den umtausch verweigert ?*

*händler - bewertung - tests* --> *garantie und umtausch*

grundlegend zusammengefasste erfahrungsberichte der community.


umfangreiches und stark erweiterbares thema, da jeder von uns damit zu tun hat.

stellt die händler an den pranger 

wäre dies ein thema für euch ?


----------



## pagani-s (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

mich würd ma interessieren ob und welche leicht verschiedenen grafikarten zusammen im sli laufen können
zb 8800gts (g92) und 9800gtx (g92)
oder 9800gtx+ und gts250
usw


----------



## Mirart (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Hast du mal unsere Ultra-Ini probiert.



Schon, das sieht auch klasse aus, aber trotzdem gibt es noch so einen Matsch im Hintergrund:

Gothic III: Überragende Optik dank CP v1.74 und PCGH-Ultra-Config (mit HD-Video) - Bildergalerie - 2010/07/Gothic-III-1680-31.jpg - Vollbild

Und wenn man das weg (bzw. richtig sichtbar) machen will, streikt meines Wissens nach die Hardware....


----------



## Homerclon (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sieht für mich nach der Tiefenunschärfe aus, Einfach abschalten.
Ist für mich eh eines der Überflüssigsten Grafikfeatures, egal welches Spiel, kostet Leistung und sieht besch...eiden aus.
Zumal durch das LOD eh für eine gewisse Unschärfe bei weit entfernten Objekten gesorgt wird.


----------



## Marauder (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin

Ihr habt ja regelmäßig auch Monitore für Tests in der Print. Schwerpunkt ist dabei natürlich die Eignung für den Spielebetrieb, aber mich persönlich würde auch die Bildqualität bei der Fotobearbeitung interessieren.

MfG

Marauder


----------



## Mirart (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Sieht für mich nach der Tiefenunschärfe aus, Einfach abschalten.
> Ist für mich eh eines der Überflüssigsten Grafikfeatures, egal welches Spiel, kostet Leistung und sieht besch...eiden aus.
> Zumal durch das LOD eh für eine gewisse Unschärfe bei weit entfernten Objekten gesorgt wird.



In dem Fall kostet das keine Leistung, wenn man weit entferntes Gelände sehen will, dann kostet das Leistung, jedenfalls, wenn jenes detailliert sein soll. Wenn da noch sowas wie SGSSAA benutzt wird (was Gothic 3 ziemlich gut tut), bricht so manches System zusammen. Mit weniger als 8 GB Ram sowieso...


----------



## Elderos (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der Artikel zu den Wasserkühlungen in der aktuellen Ausgabe war super

Mich würde ein Vergleich von verschiedenen (Lüfter)Steuerungen freuen: zB. poweradjust2, Aquaero, Scythe Kaze Master etc.


----------



## Nils_ (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*High-End CPU Kühler (Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B/ Noctua D14...) vs. Wasserkühlung (Phobya G-Changer:280/420/560 Radiatoren)*

*Phobya G-Changer 280 vs*. *Phobya G-Changer 560 --> was bringt doppelte Größe?*

Welcher Radiator ist optimal für OC?

OC mit Phobya G-Changer:280/420/560 im Winter. (draußen bei Minus Graden)

*I3 OC test (540..)
--> hab bisjatzt noch kein OC bericht von eine i3 finden können
--> Relatives OC Potential
* 
Monitore


----------



## BikeRider (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Vorschläge:
> [x] Win 7 64 Bit Treiber spezial - Wie ist die Versorgung von 64 Bit-Treibern und gibt es noch Lücken ? Das wäre zum Beispiel bei Webcams, Lenkrädern und Gamerpads, Mäusen und so weiter.
> Von Logitech zum Beispiel hab ich für eine Webcam keinen 64 Bit Treiber gefunden und für die Logitech MX 310 finde ich auch keinen 64 Bit Treiber für Win 7 Für das Lenkrad Thrustmaster RGT FFB CLUTCH steht zum Beispiel auf der Thrustmaster-Seite immer noch ein Beta-Treiber für Win 7 zum Download.
> [x] Netzwerk - Win 7-, Win XP- und Win 98-Rechner miteinander vernetzen
> ...


Aktualisierung:
[x] Dos-Box und Dos-Spiele unter Win 7 64 Bit (Maussteuerung und Game-Pad-Steuerung)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

das ist der haken an der Dosbox,da müsste ein treiber in der dosbox eingefügt sein,was nicht ist,so wie es aussieht,habe dasselbe problem bei systemshock.neben der riesen klötze im sichtfeld

So Könntet ihr mal nachhaken bei den Monitorherrstellern ,wiso kommen nur noch 16-9 TFT raus.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das daß jeden Egal ist.Da 16-9 ehebliche nachteile im sichtfeld haben,dann dazu noch ein Problem bei nicht 1:1 Monitoren womit das Bild gestreckt oder gestaucht wird.
So klein wird wohl der Markt für 16-10 bildschirme nicht geworden Sein,vorher haben auch leute die 16-10 Monitore gekauft.
Und wiso nimmt man gerade 12
monate im Programm befindliche Monitore ausn Programm raus,das würde mich interressieren von den Monitoren herrstellern


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hatte ich zwar schon wo anders gepostet, aber hier passt es wohl besser:

Ich wünsche mir mal einen Vergleich Eyefinity vs. Nvidia Surround. Mit der GTX 460 im SLI ist letzteres ja mittlerweile Preislich vergleichbar zur HD5870 zu haben(+ GTX570 mit SoftTH 2.x im Vergleich wäre natürlich die Krönung).


----------



## PEG96 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde ein Test von Mainboardkühlern bzw. Chipsatzkühlern interessieren. Im Technik erklärt te würde mich mal interessieren, wie eine Festplatte oder eine SSD funktioniert. Außerdem solltet ihr vll. Mal ne gtx470 oced für die kühlergests verwenden. Wie is eigentlich die Abwärme der 5850, die ihr benutzt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Warum Chipsatzkühler? Findest du nicht, dass aktuelle Boards gekühlt sind? Es gibt zudem kaum noch einzelne Kühler wie den Thermalright HR-05. Die Leistungsaufnahme unserer HD 5850 liegt meines Wissens bei 150 Watt (muss ich aber nachschauen, stand beim letzten Kühlertest mit drin). Wir haben einige Kühler auf einer GTX 460 OC mit 200W vermessen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Chipsatzkühler fände ich jetzt auch nicht uninteressant 

Da mein DFI P55-T36 ziemlich ins schwitzen kommt in dem kleinen Case suche ich einen


----------



## christian150488 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Lan Party Planer, was braucht man, was muss man einstellen
So nen kleines Overview damit die Lan garantiert gelingt

Ich kenn das von unseren^^ da sind immer nen paar dabei(auch ich) die sich da was zusammen fummeln damit es irgendwann mit den Einstellungen funktioniert


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würden mal die direkten, objektiv betrachteten Unterschiede zwischen AMD und Intel bzw AMD und Nvidia interesseren.
Also einerseits Prozessoren, andererseits Grafik.Ausführlich versteht sich


----------



## Atrox (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wünschen würde ich mir ein Wa-kü special wie man sicher eine einbaut 
Ob es gute Wa-kü Kids wenn ja how much etc..
 welche für welche sockel
vorsichtsmaßnahmen etc...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Atrox schrieb:


> Wünschen würde ich mir ein Wa-kü special wie man sicher eine einbaut



Case abhängig, das schwierigste ist wortwörtlich das "einbauen", dass es sich um Wakü-Komponenten handelt macht keinen Unterschied



> Ob es gute Wa-kü Kids wenn ja how much etc..



Nein



> welche für welche sockel



alle für alle (richtige Halterung auswählen)



> vorsichtsmaßnahmen etc...



Wasser drin: gut
Wasser woanders als drin: Nach Leck gucken bzw. das nächste mal nicht kleckern.


Fertig 
Für Details: Siehe Waküforum.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In der Ausgabe 01/2011 gibt es einen sechsseitigen Artikel, der sich um den Einbau einer Wasserkühlung dreht.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mal was für die Software-Abteilung.

BluRay-Abspielsoftware im Vergleich. Leistung, Ausstattung, Empfehlungen, Probleme und Lösungen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

nen Wasserkühlungs marktübersicht,aber die komplettsysteme fertig montiert .
Ich meine die kompakten wo man nur kühler und radiator sowie pumpre in einen sind.die gibt es.
Unterschiede von Selbstbau und solchen fertig lösungen.
Nee wasserkühlung sieht schon aufgeräumter aus im case,Bild von PCGH 1/2011.Der artikel hatt mich bestätigt das Wasserkühlung noch nicht bereit ist für die allgemeinheit.Zu Umständlicher einbau und leider Pflege notwendig.Das macht kein noob mit
den interessiert nur PC an und zocken oder arbeiten PC aus.daher die frage ist pflege bei den Kompakt wassserkühler noch nötig ?

So wie wäre es mit einer Markt übersicht bei Monitoren.Mit folgenden test wie bei Prad.de
abgesehn vom übertriebenen farbtest den man ruhig kleiner machen kann,muss nicht sein.Den genauen test in sachen reaktionzeit sowie test in interpolilation.wichtig dabei wäre auch 1:1 darstellung.
die üblichen test wegen schlieren sowie ghosting mit zahlen belegt
dazu die eignung für Filme und Office

Die monitore sollten in 22" 24" und alle in 16:10 keine pseudo 24" er mit 16:9
dieser trend der Monitorherrsteller nervt.So ein Bildschirm sieht ungerade aus und man hatt immer das gefühl es fehlt was.
Die PC Spiele zum test der Schlieren sowie input lag,UT3,Halflife,Quake4,Anno 1404,UT2004 dies sind meiner meinung nach schnelle shooter wo man regelmäßig schnell wenden muss,bei anno ist das scrollen der texte wichtig.Sowie der Ghosting effekt fällt da auf.
und bitte unterstützt die herrsteller nicht den 16:9 wahn weiter zu betreiben,man hat bei diesen Monitoren immer Probleme,seihe es gestrecktes Bild oder gestauchtes bild.
Und nein man hatt nicht mehr breite Sicht,die pixel anzahl bleibt gleich,man hatt bei einen 16:9 bildschirm weniger Sicht oben und unten,das merkt ihr bei echtzeitsrategie besonders.
aufn 22er ist 16-9 extrem unbequem,aber wer mal eine 24" hatte der will keinen 23" oder pseudo 24 er haben mit 16:9


----------



## Balder (16. Dezember 2010)

*Sicherheitssoftware Test*

Hallo.
Es würde mich einmal interessieren bzw. es wäre ein Wunsch von mir für vielleicht ein kommendes Heft.
Ob ihr nicht einmal wieder die aktuellsten InternetSecurity Programme testen könntet und vielleicht auch zeitgleich die kostenlosen Varianten entgegen stellt.
Vor allem auch in Hinsicht auf die Belastung des Systems.
Z.B. was besser wäre eine Internet Security oder z.B. 1x Antivir plus Free Zonealarm und wie es mit Zusatzprogrammen wie Spybot Search and Destroy aussieht oder Adware.
Oder in welcher Ausgabe habt ihr vielleicht das letzte Mal solche Programme getestet?
Auch bietet z.B. Gdata eine spezielle Ausführung für Notebooks an mit mehr Funktionen als die normale Version.
Vor allem der Punkt Security Tuning würde mich interessieren.


----------



## christian150488 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sicherheitssoftware Test*



Balder schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Es würde mich einmal interessieren bzw. es wäre ein Wunsch von mir für vielleicht ein kommendes Heft.
> Ob ihr nicht einmal wieder die aktuellsten InternetSecurity Programme testen könntet und vielleicht auch zeitgleich die kostenlosen Varianten entgegen stellt.
> Vor allem auch in Hinsicht auf die Belastung des Systems.
> ...



ja das wäre mal echt nen Test wert


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



byaliar schrieb:


> nen Wasserkühlungs marktübersicht,aber die komplettsysteme fertig montiert .
> Ich meine die kompakten wo man nur kühler und radiator sowie pumpre in einen sind.die gibt es.



Der Markt ist da so dünne, dass nach der 01 nicht mehr viel übrig bleibt 



> den interessiert nur PC an und zocken oder arbeiten PC aus.daher die frage ist pflege bei den Kompakt wassserkühler noch nötig ?



Genau wie bei einem Luftkühler sollte man regelmäßig Staub entfernen. Um den Kreislauf muss man sich keine Gedanken machen - bei einer normalen Wakü aber eigentlich auch nur 1-2mal im Jahr, z.T. seltener. (muss ehrlich sagen: Durch den Wegfall des Staubsaugens habe ich weniger Wartungsarbeit seit dem Umstieg auf Wasser)
(again: Kann man alles schon hier im Forum nachlesen  )


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

tja ,für einen dem die optik und die gewissheit das man sowiso wenig staub hat,temp unterscheiden sich wenig bis garnicht.Der staubsaugt nicht mal.


----------



## Shi (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sicherheitssoftware Test*



christian150488 schrieb:


> ja das wäre mal echt nen Test wert



Wie heißt die Zeitschrift? PC Games *Software*?


----------



## Rolk (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte auch noch 2 Anliegen. 

1. HTCP Bau mit Schwerpunkt Musik. Am besten eine Preisleistungslösung und ein Highendgeschoss bei dem Geld (fast) keine Rolle spielt. 

2. Macht bitte mal einen Kreuzvergleich, damit man sieht wie CPU X mit GPU Y skaliert und umgekehrt. Das ganze in Alltagsüblichen Settings mit 1680x1050 4xAA/16:1 AF und/oder 1920x1080 4xAA/16:1 AF.

Mögliche Probanden:

Athlon II X3 435
Phenom II X6 1055T
Phenom II X4 965
Core i5-760
Core i7-2600K

GTS450
HD5770
GTX460 1GB
HD6950
GTX570

Ich weis das ist eine Menge Arbeit, aber die Praktikanten haben doch bestimmt Zeit wenn die Gewinnspiele vorbei sind?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dein 2ter Punkt kommt in einer der kommenden Ausgaben dran.


----------



## B00 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Aktualisierung:
> [x] Dos-Box und Dos-Spiele unter Win 7 64 Bit (Maussteuerung und Game-Pad-Steuerung)


Geile Idee. Gleich mit Anleitung und passendem Video.


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vielleicht wäre eine Special Ausgabe von euch mit dem Thema Wasserkühlung gar nicht so verkehrt. Ich kenn mich hier soweit ganz gut aus, jedoch fehlt mir das Wissen eine Wasserkühlung zusammenzubauen und dazu auch Kaufvorschläge usw. Ich habe hier auch eine Rumstehen , die ich letzte Woche einfach gewonnen habe...nun weiß ich nicht was ich damit machen soll (wie ichs einbauen soll) und würde die gerne trotzdem verwenden.
Grüße


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In der Aktuellen Ausgabe ist doch ein größeres Spezial zur Wasserkühlung....


----------



## debalz (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände es mal interessant zu sehen wie ein Computerspiel entsteht und welche Soft/Hardware dafür benutzt wird wie eine KI programmiert wird  etc. -,  und weshalb fertige Spiel trotzdem noch buggy sind - da wir hier ja alle mehr oder weniger oft zocken dürfte das doch mal Anklang finden.
Es ist mir z.B. immer noch ein Rätsel (das ist vlt. ein Spezialfall) wie man es schafft bei ProEvolutionSoccer den Computer dazu bringt, richtig guten und ansehnlichen Fußball spielen zu lassen...


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde trotz des Specials in der 01/2011 mal ein Test von Riesen Radiatoren interessieren und was auch interesant wäre ist mal wieder ein Lüfter Special mit Silent Lüftern und ein Luxus Gehäuse Test (Lian Li, Corsair,...)
mfg


----------



## Nomad (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

HTPC-Gehäuse


----------



## orca113 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit "Notebook-Tuning"?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

SSD einbauen, fertig


----------



## Marauder (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wärs mal von Eurer Seite mit Preisprognosen auf längere Sicht? SSDs z.B. sind mir persönlich immernoch zu teuer.


----------



## Skysnake (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> SSD einbauen, fertig



Wenn wir grad beim Thema SSD sind.

Es wäre mal wirklich angebracht die PCI-E SSDs mit den 2,5" und 3,5" SSDs zu vergleichen. Die 3,5"er waren ja bis vor kurzem noch abartig teuer, sind aber nun extrem im Preis gesunken, weisen aber meist eine sehr sehr viel höhere I/O Performance auf und auch sonst ne höhere Lese/Schreib Leistung. Wäre wirklich cool wenn ihr das mal anschauen könntet. 

Achso und ich wart noch immer auf den EVGA-SR2 (Leser-)Test


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

oO Lesertest wäre Hammer Geil


----------



## Skysnake (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> oO Lesertest wäre Hammer Geil



Auf jeden 

Vorallem wärs absolut der brüller komische Bericht wohl, wenns einer wirklich gut im Sinne eines Tagebuchs macht Allein wenn das Ding ankommt und man zwei CPUs hat mit zwei Kühlern und das Ding zusammen bauen soll werden sicher einige schon ins schwitzen kommen 

Man müsste aber vorallem nen Bild/Video davon machen, wenn der Glückliche versucht das Ding in sein ATX Gehäuse einbauen will 

DAT funtzt nämlich nicht 

Wenn man das halbwegs lustig und ausführlich macht, dann wirds einfach mega geil 

Also ich würd mich für sowas ja sogar hergeben, obwohls verdammt viel arbeit wäre.


----------



## Freakless08 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

* LCD / LED Monitor TV
* Webspaceanbieter


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Auf jeden
> 
> Vorallem wärs absolut der brüller komische Bericht wohl, wenns einer wirklich gut im Sinne eines Tagebuchs macht Allein wenn das Ding ankommt und man zwei CPUs hat mit zwei Kühlern und das Ding zusammen bauen soll werden sicher einige schon ins schwitzen kommen
> 
> ...


Nicht nur du 
Schnell noch 2 Xeons bestellen und los gehts  Naja mit nem Gewinde Bohrer passts schon ;D


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dein 2ter Punkt kommt in einer der kommenden Ausgaben dran.


 
Sehr schön. 

Besteht die Chance das Punkt 1 in einer der nächsten Premium zum tragen kommt?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...a-wuenscht-ihr-euch-im-naechsten-premium.html

_Sound am PC („Hi-Fi-Klang am PC“)_ führt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es wenn ihr in Zukunft bei den Nvidia Grafikkarten auch Spiele mit eingeschaltetem PhisX testet im vergleich ohne PhysX damit man sieht wieviel Leistung das kostet. z.B. mit Metro2033 und Batman. Aber bitte testet es dann mit Grafikeinstellungen die auch über 30FPS haben. Also eventuell mal Kantenglättung deaktivieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Sehr schön.


Und in Form von zwei Spielen mit zwei Setting und fünf GraKas und fünf CPUs bereits im Sandy-Test in der 02/2010 im Januar


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Lass mich tippen:
GTX 580
GTX 570
HD 6970
HD 6950
HD 5970
i7 2600(K)
Phenom 2 1090T
i7 870
i7 980X
Phenom 2 965 BE
mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nope.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aber ein paar richtige sind schon dabei oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hab mal wieder ne Idee/Frage, diesmal zu 3D-Darstellung mittels Shutterbrille:

1) Bildaufbau: Das Bild wird ja auch bei LCD Zeile für Zeile aktualisiert. D.h. ehe unten rechts das Bild für das eine Auge fertig ist, fängt oben links schon fast wieder die Umstellung auf das nächste Bild für links an. Die Shutterbrille kann aber nur das gesamte Bild gleichzeitig verdunkeln. Wie wird damit umgegangen/warum gibt es keine extremen Geisterbilder?
2) Wie kann ein Monitor, der eine reale Reaktionszeit von um die 20ms hat, alle 8ms (120Hz) eine andere perspektive scharf und ohne Geisterbilder darstellen? Bzw. umgekehrt: Wie stark leidet die Bildqualität (z.B. Kontrast, Schärfe), weil eigentlich nie ein Bild vollständig aufgebaut wird? (ich konnte auf der Cebit seinerzeit nur n TombRaider antesten, dass war so oder so matschig  )
3) Hängt die Bildhelligkeit vom Winkel zwischen Brille und LC ab? Prinzipiell enthält die Brille ja weitere Pol-Filter und wenn man die im 90° Winkel zum letzten Filter des Monitors ausrichtet, sollte es ziemlich dunkel werden. Wenn dem nicht so ist: Wie verhindert Nvidia das? Gibt es Richtlinen über die Filterausrichtung, an die sich alle 120Hz-Monitor-Hersteller halten?

P.S.: Vorschläge, auf die ich noch keine angemessene Reaktion erhalten habe:
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8


----------



## Marauder (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Für den Bereich Spiele und Software fände ich mal wieder eine Übersicht von aktuellen Virenscannern und ihre Eignung für Gamer-PCs interressant.


----------



## BikeRider (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Vorschläge:
> [x] Win 7 64 Bit Treiber spezial - Wie ist die Versorgung von 64 Bit-Treibern und gibt es noch Lücken ? Das wäre zum Beispiel bei Webcams, Lenkrädern und Gamerpads, Mäusen und so weiter.
> Von Logitech zum Beispiel hab ich für eine Webcam keinen 64 Bit Treiber gefunden und für die Logitech MX 310 finde ich auch keinen 64 Bit Treiber für Win 7 Für das Lenkrad Thrustmaster RGT FFB CLUTCH steht zum Beispiel auf der Thrustmaster-Seite immer noch ein Beta-Treiber für Win 7 zum Download.
> [x] Netzwerk - Win 7-, Win XP- und Win 98-Rechner miteinander vernetzen
> ...





OsFrontale schrieb:


> Aktualisierung:
> [x] Dos-Box und Dos-Spiele unter Win 7 64 Bit (Maussteuerung und Game-Pad-Steuerung)



 Hier nochmal meine Vorschläge* [zur Erinnerung]*


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wollte Oliver nicht mal nen Test mit Kühler-Pumpen-Kombis machen, oder habe ich da was versäumt?


----------



## Patze (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Marauder schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ihr habt ja regelmäßig auch Monitore für Tests in der Print. Schwerpunkt ist dabei natürlich die Eignung für den Spielebetrieb, aber mich persönlich würde auch die Bildqualität bei der Fotobearbeitung interessieren.
> 
> ...




Ich würde mich sehr über einen großen Artikel Schwerpunkt Multi Monitoring/Mehrschirmbetrieb freuen! Dazu passt auch Marauders Vorschlag.
Desweiteren ist meiner Meinung nach die Zeit reif für eine Gegenüberstellung von Beamern und Multi Monitoring (Vorteile & Nachteile). Da mich bei Multi Head die Rahmen der Displays - die das große (breite) Bild "zerschneiden" - stören, bevorzuge ich eine Darstellung über Beamer, je nach Inhalt. Siehe auch hier.


----------



## borni (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, der Betrieb mit 3 Monitoren in spielen würde mich auch mal interessieren. Aber mal ein wirklich umfangreicher Artikel. Wie macht man es mit ATI/Nivida Karten. Welche Monitore kann man empfehlen. Vor allem mit Benchs wie stark die Leistung bei welcher Karte einbricht.

Edit:

Und was mir dabei noch einfällt, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, 3 Karten von ATI/Nvidia in einem System so zu konfigurieren, dass jeweils eine Karte einen Monitor übernimmt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde in der Software Ecke mal Virtualisierungssoftware, wie Virtual PC 2007, Virtualbox oder VM Ware interessieren.
Wer kann was, wo kann man welches besser einsetzen, ist eins für eine bestimmte Sache deutlich besser zu gebrauchen als die anderen und welche OS kann man damit virtuell wirklich brauchbar darstellen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



borni schrieb:


> Und was mir dabei noch einfällt, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, 3 Karten von ATI/Nvidia in einem System so zu konfigurieren, dass jeweils eine Karte einen Monitor übernimmt.



Unter Win7 (oder, mit ausreichend alten Karten, unter 9x) sollte das seitens des Systems kein (großes) Problem sein - Karten werden unabhängig angesprochen, verschiedene Treiber sind möglich. Aber natürlich arbeiten die dann nicht als eine Grafiklösung, sondern unabhängig und kaum ein Spiel unterstützt Multimonitoring nativ - die verlangen alle, dass ihnen ein Treiber einen überbreiten Bildschirm vorgaukelt.


----------



## Bääängel (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Habs mir vor n paar Monaten schonmal gewünscht: Lüftersteureungen.


----------



## Pikus (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Habs mir vor n paar Monaten schonmal gewünscht: Lüftersteureungen.



Dem stimme ich zu. Von einfachen Slotsteuerungen bis hin zu Lüffisteuerungen wie die NZXT Sentry LXE


----------



## Olstyle (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unter Win7 (oder, mit ausreichend alten Karten, unter 9x) sollte das seitens des Systems kein (großes) Problem sein - Karten werden unabhängig angesprochen, verschiedene Treiber sind möglich. Aber natürlich arbeiten die dann nicht als eine Grafiklösung, sondern unabhängig und kaum ein Spiel unterstützt Multimonitoring nativ - die verlangen alle, dass ihnen ein Treiber einen überbreiten Bildschirm vorgaukelt.


Es geht auch mit einer kleinen d3d.dll *auf Sig schiel* .
Allgemein lohnt es sich aber schon alleine wegen dem Aufwand beim Treiberupdate nicht Karten verschiedener Hersteller zu nehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Noch ne Anregung, vielleicht ein bißchen spät - aber ich bin eben nicht der schnellste:

Creative vs. Win7.
Bei neuen Soundkarten kein Problem mehr (aber mitlerweile kaufen ja eh viele Assus), aber es gibt noch immer viele Leute mit einer Karte aus WinXP Zeiten und insbesondere zur Audigy existiert ein Paar verschiedene Modtreiber und Packs mit unterschiedlichem Umfang. Trotzdem konnte ich bislang nichts finden, was grundlegende Funktionen wie z.B. die Laufzeitkorrektur (via Kalibrierungsassistenten oder THX-Konsole unter XP) wieder herstellt.
Ein Praxisartikel, wie man den maximalen Nutzen wiederherstellt, ggf. auch über reine 3rd party Tools, und was definitiv nicht mehr möglich ist, wäre toll.
(inklusive Stellungnahme Creatives zum "wieso". Denn das sind alles Funktionen, die nichts mit M$' DirectSound-Blockade zu tun haben müssen.)


P.S.: Vorschläge, auf die ich noch keine angemessene Reaktion erhalten habe:
9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1.


----------



## Rolk (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn das Silverstone Fortress FT03 kein testenswertes Case ist weis ich auch nicht weiter. 
Mal was anderes im Gehäuseinerlei.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Noch ne Anregung, vielleicht ein bißchen spät - aber ich bin eben nicht der schnellste:
> 
> Creative vs. Win7.
> Bei neuen Soundkarten kein Problem mehr (aber mitlerweile kaufen ja eh viele Assus), aber es gibt noch immer viele Leute mit einer Karte aus WinXP Zeiten und insbesondere zur Audigy existiert ein Paar verschiedene Modtreiber und Packs mit unterschiedlichem Umfang. Trotzdem konnte ich bislang nichts finden, was grundlegende Funktionen wie z.B. die Laufzeitkorrektur (via Kalibrierungsassistenten oder THX-Konsole unter XP) wieder herstellt.
> ...


Beziehst du dich nur auf die Audigy?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ein paar Einschätzungen, wieviel Karte an welchen Boxen Sinn macht.
> Früher war das noch einigermaßen einfach, da Creative einfach in Sachen  Spiele Vorteile brachte. Aber wie viele Asus-Käufer beweisen, geht es  heute kaum noch darum und ob eine 200€ Xonar auf durchschnittlichen  Boxensystemen wirklich eine sinnvolle Investition ist? (im Vergleich zu  günstigen Studiokarten oder im Vergleich zu besseren Boxen...)


Gute Idee, könnte man aber auch Online durchführen . Ich mach mir mal Gedaken.


----------



## Shi (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Lan-Party-fähige Gehäuse wünsche ich mir, ATX und uATX


----------



## Rolk (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, kompakte Gehäuse sind immer gut.


----------



## sentinel1 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könntet Ihr bitte den Oblivion - Tuner auf die nächste DVD nochmal packen (12/2010 war er nicht bei)?

Oder auch mal online stellen? Die Oblivion - GOTY Version gabs ja bei Steam im Dezember für 8€ oder so und da haben sicherlich einige zugegriffen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Beziehst du dich nur auf die Audigy?



Bei der Audigy ist es besonders problematisch, da die Creative für Win7/Vista eben nur Treiber zur Verfügung stellt, aber ein Großteil der wertvollen Begleittools fehlt. Ohne Wiederherstellung dieser Funktionen ist die (richtig konfiguriert imho durchaus brauchbare) Karte aber, bis auf die EAX-Funktionalität, kaum besser, als Onboardsound.
Aber auch für die X-Fis gibt es afaik eine Bandbreite an Mod- und Alternativtreibern, deren Vor- und Nachteile vermutlich kaum jemand kennt.



> Gute Idee, könnte man aber auch Online durchführen . Ich mach mir mal Gedaken.



Mach mal 

(mir wäre aber eine Laufzeitkorrektur für die Audigy erstmal deutlich wichtiger, sonst bringen auch noch so gute Boxen keinen Raumklang  )


----------



## RedBrain (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*Thema Arbeitsspeicher*

Die wichtigsten Dinge:
die Latenzen (z.B. 9-9-9-24), was verbirgt sich dahinter?
die Taktrate (1333 Mhz; 1600Mhz). Je höher ist die Taktrate, desto mehr Bandbreite steht es zur Verfügung.
Was ist unganged und ganged im BIOS?
Was ist Heatspreader und wofür wird es gebraucht?
Wie wurde meine Arbeitsspeicher von BIOS erkannt?

Verschiedene RAM-Arten und Geschichte und die Zukunft (von EDO bis DDR4-RAM)

Vor dem Kauf eines Arbeitsspeicher wegen Kompatibilität für Mainboard; CPU-Towerkühler und so weiter zu beachten.

Wieviel GiB-Arbeitsspeicher sind für Sie Sinnvoll? Je nach Anwendungsbereiche

RAM-Probleme erkennen und lösen (Freeze, BSOD,...) <-- bei OC eines RAM-Riegels kann man es auch auftreten. Oder inkompatibilität eines RAMs, die in Kompatibilitätsliste vom Mainboardshersteller nicht aufgelistet ist. Defekt?

OC-Guide (<-- Achtung: Garantie-Killer!)

Probleme bei Vollbestückung alle RAM-Slots.

Wann können wir das Betriebssystem Windows Vista/7 x64 ohne AUslagerungsdatei benutzen? Gibt es Vor- und Nachteile?

Pagefile.sys, Internetbrowser oder andere Methode in RAMDisk belegen? (<--- enorme Performanceboost!) Die Arbeitsspeicher haben keine Einschränkungen gegenüber SSD, aber mit sehr hohen Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von mindestens 2,6 GByte in einer Sekunde, bei 4K mindestens 500 MByte. (Die Werte stammen von mir. )
Es gibt auch Nachteile!

Leistungsvorteile von 4 auf 8, 12 und 16 GiByte RAM mit verschiedenen Taktraten und Latenzen in Spiele und Programme.

Das wird es ein großes Thema werden.


----------



## rolli (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@ruyven_macaran

Dir geht die THX-Konsole ab, richtig?
Das Problem hatte ich auch, dass dieselbige bei den Vista/7-Treibern nicht mehr mitgeliefert ist.
Ich fand das Programm aber über Google. Ist aber schon ne Ewigkeit her.

Manche meinen auch, dass man die THX-Konsole aus dem XP-Treiberpaket verwenden kann, das hab ich allerdings nicht probiert.

Oh, und vielleicht hilft das hier:
Alienware : The Ultimate Gaming Machine?

Evtl. auch hier:
http://windowsvistaderblog.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!4318BA6D6F9D55D2!698.entry


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Z.B. die. Noch lieber wäre mir der Lautsprecherkalibrierungsassistent.
"Nicht mitgeliefert" ist übrigens nur ein Teil des Problems. In diesem Treiberpaket ist sie z.B. enthalten. Der andere Teil ist "funktionieren"...
Youpax hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert (genau den Aufwand soll ja wer anders für mich übernehmen  ), aber zumindest in der Vergangenheit hatten die veränderten Klang und fehlende EAX-Funktionalität, was dann auch vom Regen in die Traufe führt.


----------



## Rolk (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein kleiner Praxisteil zum Thema übertakten auf der Sockel 1155 Plattform wäre nicht schlecht. Mit dem Fokus auf: "Wie entscheidend ist eigentlich dabei der Faktor Mainboard"?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

tja übertakten geht nur noch per multi,ade billig prozessor kaufen und übertakten zum highend.
Jetzt muss du ein ci7 2500k holen die etwas teurer sind,natürlich.
dazu kommt noch das durch die anbindung des Ramtaktes grenzen gibt ade ramübertaktung.geht nicht mehr.man kann nur schnöde den multi höher stellen.
und da ist man abhängig von der marge,verträg der ramcontroler z.B. nicht den multi mehr als 35 geht es nicht,bishin zum durchbrennen.
Und die dinger verbraten mehr strom höhere abwärme. Vorurteil aus.

Für die nächste ausgabe

Ich will es endlich wissen,der unsägliche Trend der Monitorherrsteller zu 16-9 nervt.
es gibt leute die behaubten doch felsenfest das man mit einen 16-9 Bildschirm mehr breite im Sichtfeld hatt als mit einen 16-10 beide mit der auflösung 1920-1200 (16-10) und 1920-1080 (16-9)
Ich behaubte das bild ist exakt gleichbreit aber nicht gleich hoch.
Dann kommen diese Leut auf das thema hor+ einmal davon abgesehn,begreife ich nicht wie 1920 pixel mehr Bild haben kann beim 16-9 TFT als beim 16-10 1920 TFT ?
Das dies mit der skallierung zutun hatt ist mir klar,aber wenn das so ist würden ja bei 16-9 TFT alle Spiel ovale produzieren weil durch mehr Sicht wird ja das Bild gestaucht.
Da würde es mich interessieren ob man bei einen 16-9 1920-1080 auch die auflösung 1920-1200 erzwingen kann.
Das die 16-10 auflösung 1680-1050 schwarze Balken haben ist klar.zudem wuindert es mich das bei HOR+  davon ausgegangen wird, das alle displays gleich hoch sind.nen 22er ist nicht gleichhoch wie ein 24er oder 23er
Meiner ansicht nach sind alle 24er 16-10 TFT und 16-9 TFT gleich breit aber nicht gleich hoch.
da würde mich ein gut recherchierter artikel in der print mal für aufklärung sorgen.Zudem auch die Kompaktiblität zu älteren Spielen vor 5 jahren.Wie verhält sich 5:4 fällt es sehr schwer ins gewicht das der TFT das bild streckt.Nicht jeder TFT kann 1:1 darstellen.meist wird die Höhe gestreckt.
beim 16-10 sind das nur 26pixel bei 16-9 wären es aber mindestenz 56pixel.dazu das Schlechte skallier ergebnis vom grafiktreiber was meist die breit zusätzlich schmälert Isn fehler der auf die höhe basiert und dann die Pixel bei der Breite abzieht,Folge das Bild wird nochmehr verformt,als beim 16-10 TFT


----------



## Rolk (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



byaliar schrieb:


> tja übertakten geht nur noch per multi,ade billig prozessor kaufen und übertakten zum highend.
> Jetzt muss du ein ci7 2500k holen die etwas teurer sind,natürlich.
> dazu kommt noch das durch die anbindung des Ramtaktes grenzen gibt ade ramübertaktung.geht nicht mehr.man kann nur schnöde den multi höher stellen.
> und da ist man abhängig von der marge,verträg der ramcontroler z.B. nicht den multi mehr als 35 geht es nicht,bishin zum durchbrennen.
> Und die dinger verbraten mehr strom höhere abwärme. Vorurteil aus.


 
Deshalb hätte ich ja gerne den Fokus auf dem Faktor Mainboard. Theoretisch müssten ja die OC Ergebnisse zwischen Billigen und Teuren Boards enger zusammenrücken wie das früher der Fall war. Wenn das stimmt in welchem Umfang?


----------



## 1821984 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich wünsche mir einen genaueren vergleich der Chipsätze P67 und H67!
Stehe vor der Entscheidung und tendiere eher zum H67 Chip, wo ich auch die IGP nutzen könnte.
Jetzt wollt ich eigentlich mal wissen, wo genau der Unterschied ist, bis auf SLI. Sind die genauso zum Übertakten geeignet wie die P67?

-Vergleich Chipsätze P67 und H67
-H67 Boards test (Preisbereich 90-140€)


----------



## STSLeon (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände ein Übertaktungspezial mal wieder schön. Richtig ausführlich AMD u. Intel und dazu auch jedes Bios; AMI und Award. Die Unterschiede bei Asus und Gigabyte sind doch recht offensichtlich, auch wenn es sich nur um die Bezeichnungen handelt. 

Wenn das nicht geht, würde ich mir einen ausführlichen Skalierungstest von CPU und GPU wünschen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ile schrieb:


> ... einen Test zu neuen 120mm- und 140mm-Lüftern sowie exotische Riesenlüfter (z. B. die neuen von Xigmatek) lesen in Verbindung mit neuen Lüftersteuerungstests (Die letzten derartigen Tests sind schon ein wenig her und in deisem Marktsegment tut sich ja doch einiges) --> Tests von den neuen Noiseblocker-Modellen, dem neuen von EKL und neuen von Scythe;
> hier zusätzlich Auskunft über die CPU-Lüftersteuerung von verschiedenen Mainboardherstellern machen, bezüglich:
> - wieweit die Lüfter heruntergeregelt werden (Ich hab mir nämlich bei nem Freund mal seine c't geschnappt (Keine Angst, ich hab sie nicht aboniert ) und festgestellt, dass Gigabyte-Boards nur bis max. 50% der Maximaldrehzahl herunterregeln ; dies widerspricht ja durchaus dem Attribut "Sehr gute Lüftersteuerung", welches ihr Gigabyte-Boards attestiert (auch wenn sie eine sehr feinfühlige Steuerung haben))
> - welche Zieltemperatur für die CPU festgelegt ist bei verschiedenen Einstellungen (bei asus: Silent vs. Auto)
> ...



Da schliess ich mich an , vor allem würde ich mich über 140mm Betrachtungen freuen , hinsichtlich der geringen Geräuschkulisse.

Dahingehend vielleicht auch Gehäuse , die nur über 140+ Lüftern und vielleicht 1-2 Riesenlüftern befeuert ( bewindet ^^ ) werden. Auch Netzteile mit 140mm Lüftern , die vor allem auch unter Last Leise bleiben.

Was ist dahingehend eigentlich mit den Golden Green Netzteilen von Super Flower ? Ihr habt das 700W Netzteil ja mal unter die Lupe genommen.

Den ihr billignetzteil ist ja in Eurem Test nicht gut weggekommen, obwohl es am günstigsten war, mit max. 1,5 Sone bei 100% noch "ralativ" leise und vor allem sogar bei der Restwelligkeit keine zu hohen Werte hatte.

Die etwas teureren und stärkeren Teile von denen sind doch auch voll modular !? Sehen eigentlich nicht schlecht aus ...
Da die 70-80 % Effizienz nur zwischen 10 und ca. 23% Auslastung auftraten und danach immer über 80% kann man das doch eher vernachlässigen !?!?

Das 600Watt Netzteil von denen würde mich mal interessieren ^^ ( Golden Green )

Naja ... , jedenfalls wäre was mit 140er Lüftern und Lüftersteuerung vielleicht ganz nett ^^ Ich weiss nicht, ob sich da auch was getan hat , am Markt in den letzten Monaten.

Perfekt wäre natürlich ein geräumiges Gehäuse , inkl. 140+ Lüftern und Netzteilsteuerung und dann auch noch alles gut und günstig .... naja ^^ Glaub kaum, dass es sowas gibt  Wenn´s etwas mehr kostet, auch ok ... aber dann wenigstens gute Bauteile ... und nicht laut.

Und natürlich neue 1155er Boards für SB.  ( logisch )


Edit : Wo ich mir grad mal die Flower Power .... äääähhh .... Super Flower Produkte näher betrachte ...

Das SF2000 Gehäuse in Rot/Schwarz wäre doch mal ne Option für n Test , denn da sind schon 8 angebliche Silent Lüfter verbaut , praktisch rundherum und n Front USB 3.0 hat´s wohl auch ... da bräuchte ich endlich mal keinen Lüfter mehr dazu kaufen .... bin neugierig auf diesen Riesen Seiten-Lüfter  Test it , pls ! ^^ In Rot/Schwarz würde das doch auch gut zu so manchem Mainboard von Asus oder so passen !? Sieht bestimmt stylisch aus 

Edit ² : N aderer Test über das Gehäuse sagt im Fazit .... Zitat :

*Positiv:

	- Preis
	- Qualität/Verarbeitung
	- Lackierung
	- Lieferumfang/Ausstattung
	- Gesamt Design
	- Äußeres Design/Optik
	- Robuste und Stabile Konstruktion
	- Leise Lüfter bis 7 Volt
	- Platzangebot
	- Belüftungskonzept
	- Innenraum Konzept*

*Negativ:

	- N/A


*Das wäre doch zu schön , um wahr zu sein , oder !? Bitte fühlt dem Ding mal auf den Zahn , denn wenn das echt stimmen sollte , wäre es wirklich ne Option für mein nächstes Gehäuse. Ne gute Lüftung ist für´s Übertakten echt nicht verkehrt .... ausserdem sieht das Ding echt gut aus ( natürlich Geschmackssache ) . Die 4 20mm Lüfter schaufeln doch theorestisch auch langsam drehend genug Luft durch das Ding ... ( neben den anderen 120ern ) .* 
*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



byaliar schrieb:


> es gibt leute die behaubten doch felsenfest das man mit einen 16-9 Bildschirm mehr breite im Sichtfeld hatt als mit einen 16-10 beide mit der auflösung 1920-1200 (16-10) und 1920-1080 (16-9)
> Ich behaubte das bild ist exakt gleichbreit aber nicht gleich hoch.



Ein 16:9 Gerät ist bei identischer Diagonale auch physisch einen Tick breiter, als ein 16:10. Würde man einfach nur die Höhe reduzieren, würde auch die Diagonale ein bißchen schrumpfen.



> Da würde es mich interessieren ob man bei einen 16-9 1920-1080 auch die auflösung 1920-1200 erzwingen kann.



Nein, bzw. das fällt dann in den Bereich Downsampling (Betrieb eines Monitors mit Auflösung über der darstellbaren als Ersatz für Kantenglättung)



> zudem wuindert es mich das bei HOR+  davon ausgegangen wird, das alle displays gleich hoch sind.nen 22er ist nicht gleichhoch wie ein 24er oder 23er



Und 19"er sind noch kleiner. Was das Spiel interessiert, ist aber weder die physische Größe noch die Auflösung* - sondern nur das Seitenverhältniss. Egal, ob man auf einem 10" Subnotebook oder einem 30" Monitor spielt: Es wird mehr-oder-minder das gleiche Bild dargestellt, nur halt mit unterschiedlich vielen Pixeln. Erst wenn es zu unterschieden im Seitenverhältniss kommt, wird das Format das berechneten Bildes an das neue Höhe-zu-Breite Verhältniss angepasst. In den meisten Spielen wird dabei die Höhe beibehalten und die Breite verringert/vergrößert.
Richtig übel wird das, wenn man ein 4:3 Display hat. Ich Spiele auf 20" 1600x1200. Die Auflösung ist quasi so breit, wie bei den meisten Mittelklasse 16:X und physisch ist das Ding breiter, als diese 17" 16:9 Schießscharten. Aber sehen tut man in vielen Titeln fast gar nichts mehr.
(da könnte PCGH echt mal bei den Herstellern anfragen, wieso dem so ist. In Strategiespielen wäre es z.B. deutlich fairer, wenn man statt der Bildhöhe die Bildfläche konstant hält und das Spiele wie Assassins Creed einfach oben und unten dicke Balken einblenden macht gleich gar keinen Sinn)



> Wie verhält sich 5:4 fällt es sehr schwer ins gewicht das der TFT das bild streckt.Nicht jeder TFT kann 1:1 darstellen.meist wird die Höhe gestreckt.
> beim 16-10 sind das nur 26pixel bei 16-9 wären es aber mindestenz 56pixel.dazu das Schlechte skallier ergebnis vom grafiktreiber was meist die breit zusätzlich schmälert Isn fehler der auf die höhe basiert und dann die Pixel bei der Breite abzieht,Folge das Bild wird nochmehr verformt,als beim 16-10 TFT



Seitengerechte Skalierung ohne Verformung beherschen afaik die meisten Monitore und Grafiktreiber sollten es i.d.R. auch hinbekommen - die Qualität sinkt natürlich, wie immer, wenn man mit Interpolation arbeitet. 1:1 Darstellung lässt sich, wenn kein Bug den Weg versperrt, auch über den Grafiktreiber erzwingen.
Klar im Vorteil sind hier aber die 16:10 24/27"er:
1920x1200er Displays können die gute alte 1600x1200 (Standardauflösung, die fast jedes 3D-Spiel seit Ende der 90er bis zum Beginn des Low-Profile-Screen-Wahns unterstützte) 1:1 in voller Höhe darstellen und müssen eben nicht auf die deutlich kleinere 1280x1024 zurückgreifen, wie Full-HD-Geräte.


*: Einzige Ausnahme von dieser Regel sind 2D-Stragiespiele und Wisims. Bei denen ist die Größe des zu sehenden Bildschirmausschnitts i.d.R. direkt an die Auflösung gekoppelt. Wer mehr Pixel hat, der sieht auch mehr.
Aber da diese Genres vor dem Low-Profile-Screen-Wahn quasi ausgestorben sind, dürften sie kaum eine Rolle spielen und nur selten Auflösungen abseits von 4:3 oder 5:4 unterstützen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

nun dann ist ja man als Spieler angeschmiert
nungut ich bleib dabei ein 16-9 ist bei mir nicht.
was mich interessieren würde wäre nen Test im 22er montor bereich nur 16-10 und nur 1680-1050.
das mäusekino der 21,5 zöller will ich nicht sowie kein 23 zöller 1920- 1080 unnötige grafiklast bei weniger bild als beim 1920-1200 nenn 16-9 auflösung kann man dann auch einstellen.würd mich interesssieren ob dann wirklich mehr Bild ist bei 1920-1200 ich bekomme das nicht in meine Birne rein, wenn wirklich 16-9 physich größere Bildschirme sind wiso sind dann die pixel keine rechtecke.
Eine lösung wäre wirklich das die Spiele wirklich von 16-9 auflösung ausgehen und dann bei 16-10 auflösungen einfach die skallierung um 1 veringert wird.Und danach das bild hochgerechnet wird quasi gezoomt.Mathe 1920-1080  (16-9) 1920-1200 passt nicht mit der engine des Spiels (wiso ????????????????????????????????????????????????)  - 1x pixel verhältniss 
1920:16=120pixel 
Dies wird von dem 16-10 auflösung abgezogen 1920-120=1800 dann die höhe 1800/16=112,5 112,5*10=1125 ergibt ein 16-10 bild von 1800-1125,dieses wird durch skallieren auf 1920-1200 gezoomt folge das bild ist kleiner als beim 16-9 Bildschirm .Dieses verhalten wäre bei hor+ verfahren.was auch bedeutet dass man von 16-9 verhälniss ausgeht.Und dies wäre wirklich in einen Spiel nicht änderbar,weil dazu die engine grundlegend geändert werden müsste,quasi neu Programiert werden muss.ich glaube hor+ ist bei allen verhältnissen möglich,wenn dies zutrifft muss man nur ein Seitenverhältniss in der Engine eines Spiel einbinden.Aber wie ich Konsolen port so kenne ist das nicht möglich weil man da nicht vorgesorgt hatt.
fakt ohne einen Monitor mit 1:1 darstellung hat man gezerrte bilder oder interpoliert und verzogen.Und sagt nicht das man bei 16-9 weniger verzerrungen hatt.Ich merke schon bei meinen 16-10 das 5:4 bilder gestreckt sind (nervt tierisch und interpoliert sind alle 5:4 Spiele extrem Breit gezogen.Beim 16-9 wird das schlimmer.Treiberseitig lässt sich nur die Breite seitengerecht darstellen,die höhe wird gezogen,dazu wird die Pixel anzahl gefixed.
das heisst die Pixel die oben und unten mehr sind werden seitlich ,rechts links abgezogen Folge das Bild ist nochmehr verzogen als bei interpolierten bild.Man muss mit Ovalen Leben.bei 5:4 Bild
Und auf einen 16-9 Bildschirm ist das noch extremer als auf nen 16-10.zumal 16-9 aufn 16-10 Problemlos dargestellt werden.Das liegt aber am Spiel wen es unterstützt wird.Sonst wird es auch gestreckt.Ich habe es aber bisher nicht gesehn das ein 16-9 Bild gestreckt wurde.
Nur alte Spiele mit 5:4 festlegung werden gestreckt leider.Aber 26 pixel gehen noch dagegen aber 56pixel merkt man das man nur ovale hatt.


----------



## Enrico (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Für die nächste Ausgabe: Mehr Sockel1155 Boards, vor allem günstige 

Und für eins der nächsten Hefte: *Ein OS X Special* - Jetzt, wo Steam raus ist, gibt es auch ein paar mehr Spiele  Wie ist die Gesamtperformance? Spiele? Benutzbarkeit? Preis? Übertakten? Tools? Hackintosh (falls legal für euch möglich)?


----------



## kmf (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsch mir alles was ihr schon an Infos über Intels neuen HighEnd-Chipsatz 2011 nebst passenden E-CPUs auftreiben könnt. 
Der aktuell herausgebrachte interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Mein nächstes Aufrüstvorhaben orientiert sich wegen "echtem SLi" nur an der 2011er Plattform mit Sandy-Bridge-E-Prozessoren.


----------



## stolle80 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi,
Mal was anderes...
Bitte um ein Test von *Onlineshops* bzw. Vergleich. Hab da nämlich Probleme mit einem..
MFG stolle80


----------



## ile (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test des Super Flower Golden Green Pro 650W wäre doch mal was schönes: Ein 80plus-Gold-Netzteil für nur knapp über 80 €, aus P/L-Sicht auf dem Papier unschlagbar, doch wie viel taugt dieses NT im Vergleich zur konkurrenz?


----------



## Shi (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hab das Teil und finde es klasse


----------



## ile (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und wie laut findest du es?


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Falls es dazu denn genug gesicherte Infos gibt:
"Die Feser Story."
Könnte einen Interessanten Artikel abseits von Tests und Wissen geben.
Was da angeblich in Markenrecht und Pressefreiheit alles schief gelaufen ist kann wohl ein zwei Seiten füllen.

Nach wie vor unkommentiert(oder?)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...die-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe-15.html#post2482571


----------



## Shi (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ile schrieb:


> Und wie laut findest du es?



Es ist aus meinem System nicht herauszuhören gewesen (PII X4 955, GTX 465 @ MK-13, 3 Fractal Design 120er)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Nach wie vor unkommentiert(oder?)
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...die-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe-15.html#post2482571



Wir lesen mit, kommentieren aber nicht jeden Post einzeln.


----------



## Blade_Runner (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

mich würde mal ein CPU Spezial interessieren Unterschiede in der Architektur AMD <-> Intel oder auch X86 <-> ARM oder auch mal die Unterschiedlichen ARMs die in den Handys/Tablets verbaut werden
(Tegra2 Omap Apple A4)
oder auch ein Tabletvergleich


----------



## Rolk (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen Test zu dem Mainboard hier wünschen:

ASUS M4N75TD - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Möglicherweise das letzte seiner Art. Ein günstiges SLI fähiges AM3 Board.

Könnt/dürft Ihr eigentlich schon verraten welche/wieviele 1155er Boards in der nächsten Ausgabe getestet werden?


----------



## Blade_Runner (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

was mir grad noch einfällt
ein Test von ITX Hardware wäre mal schön
Auch nen Vergleich zugehöriger PicoPSU's
Ich bastel grad an sowas komplett passiver i3-530 im ITX Case


----------



## Z28LET (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wir lesen mit, kommentieren aber nicht jeden Post einzeln.




Ich hatte im April schon mal hier im Threat nachgefragt, ob nicht mal ein Test bzw Round-up aktueller 2,5" HDDs gemacht werden kann.
Man höhrt so wenig über 2,5" Platten. Sicherlich für viele interessant in HTPCs, Notebooks und leisen PCs, welche nicht das Geld für ne SSD ausgeben wollen, oder auch die Leistung nicht brauchen.

Also 2,5" HDDs:

- Praxisleistung
- Benchleistung
- Lautheit
- Leistungsaufnahme
- usw.


----------



## ery (17. Januar 2011)

*DDR3 Vergleichstest Vorschlag @dm*

Mein Vorschlag: Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C7 
(XMS3-4GB-Dual Channel-Kit) EAN: 0843591006064

@dm
Warum dieses Kit?
Weil sicher viele User beim Umstieg auf ein 1155 Board DDR3 RAM weiterhin ohne hohe Headspreader suchen,
wenn sie breite CPU Kühler verbauen wollen zB. den Thermalright IFX-14 auf dem neuen Sockel 1155.
Mir ging es jedenfalls so...
Die Dominator Serie ist ja hierfür zu hoch.
Da dieser auch derzeit sehr stark vom Onlinehandel abverkauft wird,
werden viele Bastler das o.g. vorgeschlagene Modell auch nutzen!
Gruß
Ery


----------



## ery (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vielseitiges RAM - Vergleichstest
*Aufruf aus Heft PCGH 02/2011 Seite 64*

Mein Vorschlag: *Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C7 
*(XMS3-4GB-Dual Channel-Kit) *EAN: 0843591006064
*(Höhe etwa 3,2cm !)
@dm
Warum dieses Kit?
Weil sicher viele User beim Umstieg auf ein neues 1155 Board 
*DDR3* RAM ohne hohe Headspreader suchen,
wenn sie breite CPU Kühler verbauen wollen zB. den Thermalright IFX-14 auf dem neuen Intel Sockel 1155.
Mir ging es jedenfalls so...
Die Dominator Serie ist ja hierfür zu hoch, mit ca. 5,5cm.
Da dieser auch derzeit sehr stark vom Onlinehandel abverkauft wird,
werden viele Bastler das o.g. vorgeschlagene Modell sicher auch nutzen!
Gruß
Ery


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Lenkradtest bzw wieder zurück in den Einkaufsführer


----------



## Skysnake (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Joysticks für Flugsims wäre mal ganz nett. Da kann man ja auch Geld liegen lassen das man blöd wird  Da will man keinen Fehlkauf machen.

In Zukunft soll das eine oder andere Flug-Sim/Spiel mal wieder aufgelegt werden. Mit Multimonitor sicher auch ne richtig feine Sache und auch mal ein sinnvoller Einsatzbereich dieser.


----------



## Lord Wotan (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Ausführlicher Test für das ASRocks Fatal1ty P67 Professional wäre nett.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Z28LET schrieb:


> Ich hatte im April schon mal hier im Threat nachgefragt, ob nicht mal ein Test bzw Round-up aktueller 2,5" HDDs gemacht werden kann.
> Man höhrt so wenig über 2,5" Platten. Sicherlich für viele interessant in HTPCs, Notebooks und leisen PCs, welche nicht das Geld für ne SSD ausgeben wollen, oder auch die Leistung nicht brauchen.
> 
> Also 2,5" HDDs:
> ...


Ich weiß, und darum haben wir eine Forenumfrage gestartet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/101557-2-5-zoll-festplatten-interessiert-euch.html

Wie du siehst:
10,04 % interessiert's gar nicht,
32,05% nur als SSD
26,25% (kumuliert) in externen USB-Gehäusen (wo die Schnittstelle und nicht die HDD die Leistung bestimmt).

Daher haben wir das Thema einstweilen weiter hinten auf der Prioritätenliste einsortiert.


Wie gesagt, wir lesen mit. Wir machen uns sogar Gedanken und fragen die Zustimmung ab. Artikel müssen aber auch "mehrheitsfähig" sein, da im Heft die Seiten begrenzt sind. Daher kommt nicht jeder Vorschlag durch und die die durchkommen, tun das manchmal nicht innerhalb von ein, zwei Monaten.

Dafür bitte ich um Verständnis.


----------



## Z28LET (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Schade,
nun gut, wenn sonst so wenig interesse an dem Thema besteht, kann man nix machen.

Trotzdem danke soweit!


----------



## Ahab (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bitte unbedingt Bulletstorm ausführlicher testen wenn es soweit ist!!!  Ihr könntet diesbezüglich doch auch mal einen Quickpoll starten...?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Auf der Website werden wir etwas bringen, wobei erst mal die deutsche Version abzuwarten ist. Ob und wie die vor allem kommt (ich importiere eh UK).


----------



## Skysnake (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Warum nicht mal ein 3,5" vs 2,5" SSD Test. Die 3,5" kosten kaum noch mehr, sind auch in den interessanten Größen von 128 und 256 GB zu haben.

Die 3,5" haben aber meist eine deutlich bessere I/O Leistung.


----------



## rolli (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@Skysnake

Joysticks, ja das waren noch Zeiten.
Heute gibts ja nur das Billig-Zeug und halt die superteuren.

Schon schade. Ich weiß nicht, was ich machen soll, wenn mich mein MS Sidewinder Precision Pro mal im Stich lässt.

Noch geht er wie am ersten Tag, aber nichts hält ewig...

Aus meiner Sicht wären also auch die Hardware-Hersteller gefragt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Logitech und Saitek bieten noch das gleiche Angebot wie früher, Thrustmaster hatte schon vor Jahren nichts mehr in gehobener Qualität - abgesehen vom Ausscheiden Microsofts (eine für mich nicht unterscheidbare Sidewinder 2 Kopie gibts aber auch wieder) hat sich eigentlich nur eins geändert:
Es gibt maximal alle 1-2 Jahre eine beachtenswerte Neuerscheinung und maximal alle 3-4 Jahre ein Spiel, dass die Anschaffung rechtfertigen würde (mein Precision Pro war jedenfalls einer meiner größten Fehlkäufe. Wurde nie nenneswert genutzt).


----------



## Norisk699 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

-Würde mich über einen Test der GTX 560 Ti freuen (der kommt aber schätze ich mal sowieso). Bei den Benchmarks wäre es schön wenn Ihr noch die Zeit finden würdet, ein GTX 460 SLI Gespann und ein GTX 560 Ti SLI Gespann mit reinzunehmen. 
Jedenfalls wäre ein (kleiner) Test der Skalierung von SLI bei der 560er (vor allem auch im Vergleich zur 460er) eine Sache, über die ich mich sehr freuen würde. 

-Als allgemeine Anregung: In euren CPU-Benchmarks habt ihr diverse Prozessoren drin. Mir persönlich ist jetzt aufgefallen, dass hier im Forum viele Leute einen Q9550 E0 haben und noch zögern, auf "Sandy" umzurüsten oder auch auf "Ivy" warten. Es wäre echt klasse, wenn ihr in euren CPU-Benchmarks einen ordentlich übertakteten Q9550 E0 (irgendwas zwischen 3,6 - 4 GHZ) mit reinnehmen würdet. Im letzten Heft beim großen Sandy Bridge Test war zum Beispiel auch ein Q6600 @ 3,2 GHZ drin. Ich denke, der Q9550 ist deutlich häufiger bei den Lesern vertreten als der Q6600.

Gut, das ist jetzt auch ein bisschen eigensinnig weil mein Mainboard auch einem Q9550 E0 ein Dach überm Kopf bietet derzeit, aber ich glaube dieser Prozessor ist weit verbreitet und viele die ihn haben lassen ihn mit den besagten 3,6 - 4 GHZ laufen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Single-560-Ti ist in der kommenden Ausgabe 03 drin, für die 04 planen wir ein paar Seiten zu Multi-GPU.


----------



## Norisk699 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Die Single-560-Ti ist in der kommenden Ausgabe 03 drin, für die 04 planen wir ein paar Seiten zu Multi-GPU.


 



Auf Euch kann man sich halt verlassen 

Und behaltet das mit den OC-Prozessoren ein bisschen im Hinterkopf falls Ihr das auch für sinnvoll erachtet.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wir hatten bewusst den Q6600 @ 3,2 GHz und den E8400 @ 3,6 GHz drin. Noch mehr OC-CPUs wird irgendwann zu viel. Im Test mit den 30 CPUs war zudem der QX9770 mit 3,2 GHz drin. Da kann man ja einfach ein bisschen rechnen (3,6 GHz sind +13 und 4,0 GHz +25%; das einfach draufpacken auf die QX9770-Werte) - und wir müssen nicht alles testen.


----------



## kbyte (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ist die GTX 560 in der kommenden Ausgabe nur im Referenzdesign im Test oder auch erste Custom-Modelle und wenn ja welche?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In der 03/2011 [wir sind intern ja weiter]: Chipsatz-Test mit dem Referenzdesign sowie die MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC. 

Deutlich mehr 3rd-Party-Modelle gibt's dann in der 04/2011.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was schon sehr sehr lange nicht mehr im Heft war, ist ein Test von Routern. Egal ob mit oder ohne W-Lan.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> In der 03/2011 [wir sind intern ja weiter]: Chipsatz-Test mit dem Referenzdesign sowie die MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC.
> 
> Deutlich mehr 3rd-Party-Modelle gibt's dann in der 04/2011.



Ergänzend dazu: Die MSI-Karte kam praktisch am Abgabetag, daher hat sie's als einzige Karte haarscharf ins Heft geschafft.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Shi (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kommen eigentlich demnächst wieder Tests von VGA-Kühlern? Ihr habt ja 3 Quickpolls dazu


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das hast du sehr gut kombiniert! Ausgabe 04. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Norisk699 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir hatten bewusst den Q6600 @ 3,2 GHz und den E8400 @ 3,6 GHz drin. Noch mehr OC-CPUs wird irgendwann zu viel. Im Test mit den 30 CPUs war zudem der QX9770 mit 3,2 GHz drin. Da kann man ja einfach ein bisschen rechnen (3,6 GHz sind +13 und 4,0 GHz +25%; das einfach draufpacken auf die QX9770-Werte) - und wir müssen nicht alles testen.


 
Habe mir gerade das Cover der 03/11 angeschaut (dürfte sie wohl eh ab heut Mittag im Briefkasten haben... freu mich schon auf Dienstschluss *g*).

 Grafikkartengenerationenvergleich, super Sache wie viele Karten (61!!!) ihr da wieder verglichen und mit bestimmt wieder schönen Tabellen darsgestellt habt.

Das mit dem CPU-Vergleich sehe ich ein. Ich werde einfach grob die Prozente draufrechnen. Ihr könnt ja auch nicht JEDE Kombi reinpacken... 
Habe den QX9770 übersehen (das X hat mich wohl irritiert *g*), der kommt ja eh schon ein gutes Stück näher an nen Q9550 @OC ran als ein Q9550 @Stock.

Also, weiter so!


----------



## ile (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall wünschen, dass ihr die GTX 560 Ti von Evga testet, da diese angeblich den Schwachpunkt des Referenzkühlsystems beseitigt: Laut Evga kann der Lüfter auf 30 % runtergeregelt werden anstatt wie bei der Referenz 40 %, sodass die zu hohe Idle-Lautstärke vermutlich sehr gut sein sollte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit könnte die Evga 560 Ti eine sehr gute Wahl sein.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, da würde ich dem Durchschnitts PCGH-User aber auch zutrauen dass er das über den Afterburner(oder gleich im bios) selbst angepasst bekommt.


----------



## zcei (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das würde ich so nicht sehen, bei einem "Habt ihr euer GraKa Bios schonmal geflasht" Quickpoll haben viele mit "Nein, und habe es auch nicht vor" geantwortet...
Und ich meine mit dem Afterburner gehts nicht unter die 40% von nVidia


----------



## Superwip (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

- Stereo 3D mit AMD Karten, immerhin werden die Karten der HD 6000er Serie ja aktiv damit beworben; vergleich mit 3D Vision

- Stereo 3D Spielebenchmarks mit diversen GraKas

- Zwei- Beamer+ Polfilter 3D: Stereo 3D wie im Kino- im Heimkino; Möglichkeiten, Durchfürung, Probleme und Treiber

Nach wie vor: 
-spielen mit Beamer; Vor-und Nachteile, Überblick über die Beamertypen und deren jeweilige Spieletauglichkeit (LCD, [3Chip-] DLP, LCoS, Laser & LED), Kosten, Modelle, Probleme (Lampenlebensdauer,...)

- Spielen im Heimkino: spieletaugliche HTPCs als bessere Konsolen; Probleme und Lösungen, was man beim Kauf eines möglichst spieletauglichen TVs beachten muss, Eingabegeräte

- Notebooks aufrüsten: die Aufrüstbarkeit von Notebooks beschränkt sich bei weitem nicht, wie oft angenommen, auf HDD und RAM; Möglichkeiten, Probleme, Lösungen, Quellen für Notebook Einzelteile


----------



## Skysnake (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gern einen Test des neuen SilverStone Temjin TJ11. Ist einfach extrem krasse Hardware. 

Am liebsten ja mit einem Lesertest verknüpft. Sprich erst testet ihr was ihr von dem Gehäuse haltet, und danach mal schauen was ein User damit anfangen kann. Ist es wirklich so geil wie es sich anhört oder einfach nur ein übertrieben teurer Aluminium/Stahl-Haufen.

Ach so und die 3,5" vs 2,5" SSDs wäre mal nett, wenn ihr was dazu sagen könntet.


----------



## christian.pitt (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern einen Test des neuen SilverStone Temjin TJ11. Ist einfach extrem krasse Hardware.
> 
> Am liebsten ja mit einem Lesertest verknüpft. Sprich erst testet ihr was ihr von dem Gehäuse haltet, und danach mal schauen was ein User damit anfangen kann. Ist es wirklich so geil wie es sich anhört oder einfach nur ein übertrieben teurer Aluminium/Stahl-Haufen.
> 
> Ach so und die 3,5" vs 2,5" SSDs wäre mal nett, wenn ihr was dazu sagen könntet.



naja was ist denn an dem gehäuse so gut? Außer dass es extrem fett ist, extrem viel Platz bietet, schick asuschaut und noch 2x usb2.0 + 2x usb3.0 anschlüsse bietet?
Und für einen Preis von über 500€ ist es für die meisten Leser von PCGH schlichtwg einfach zu teuer...


----------



## Skysnake (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gedrehtes Mainboard ist z.B. verdammt interessant, die Lüfteröffnungen mittig durch das Case  Und ansonsten der Aufbau, und halt das man das Ding wohl auseinander nehmen kann.

Schlicht es ist halt von A wie Aussehen bis Z wie Zusammenbau einfach verdammt interessant. Ich sehs einfach in der EVGA SR2 Liga. Am Geilsten wäre natürlich wenn man das mal da rein packt mit WaKü und 4 GTX580 oder 6990 

Ich glau bman muss dazu nicht mehr sagen.  

Sowas dann noch als Preisausschreiben, da kannste das aktuelle Gewinnspiel für in die Tonne treten, obwohl es insgesamt billiger sein wird.

Btw.:

Wo bleibt eigentlich die Fortsetzung der wir Rüsten/Modden die Leser-PCs? Die Aktion war verdammt geil und hat sicherlich vielen Leuten geholfen was Sie mit ihren Kisten anfangen können


----------



## yamo (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen erweiterten Monitortest der 120Hz Kandidaten in Punkto Downsamplingtauglichkeit wünschen. Es gab zwar erst einen solchen Test, jedoch kam da das Thema DS zu kurz. 
Evtl. könntet ihr diesen Test durch die DS-Cracks Dargo+OC_Burner mit den entsprechenden Monitoren durchführen lassen.
Ebenfalls interessant: Ein ausführlicher Workshop für den Inspector anhand von Praxisbeispielen (besonders störrischer Kandidaten). Gabs zwar auch schon, doch leider viel zu kurz und nicht Nerd-Proof 
Das Thema ist natürlich hochkomplex und würde locker ein Sonderheft füllen.
Alternativ könnte man bisher erschienene Artikel überarbeitet(!) zusammenfassen und auf die DVD legen. Googeln per Hand in den Hardcopys macht keinen rechten Spaß 
Noch eine Bitte zum Monitortest allgemein: bitte fügt doch die max. Hz Angabe in die (viel zu kleinen) Tabellen mit ein.

Grüße, 
Micha


----------



## eXitus64 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wo bleibt eigentlich die Fortsetzung der wir Rüsten/Modden die Leser-PCs? Die Aktion war verdammt geil und hat sicherlich vielen Leuten geholfen was Sie mit ihren Kisten anfangen können




stimmt, das war immer spannend. das wäre echt eine super idee wenn man das wieder einführen könnte.


----------



## Rolk (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen CPU/GPU Skalierungstest mit Multi GPU. Kein Mensch weis wie Crossfire/Sli Gespanne abseits eines i7 @4GHz skalieren. Gerade AMD Systeme sind da eine grosse Unbekannte.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Findest du in der aktuellen 03/2011 doch (Sandy Bridge Praxis). Gut, ohne AMD. Aber da selbst der schnellste Phenom II idR in Spielen langsamer als ein i5-760 ist, kann man sich ja denken, wo sich eine solche CPU einordnet.


----------



## Rolk (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Findest du in der aktuellen 03/2011 doch (Sandy Bridge Praxis). Gut, ohne AMD. Aber da selbst der schnellste Phenom II idR in Spielen langsamer als ein i5-760 ist, kann man sich ja denken, wo sich eine solche CPU einordnet.


 
Ok, da habt Ihr mit einem i5 2500K, einem i5 760 und der GTX580 getestet. Wenn ich mir daraus ableiten muss wie es z.B. bei einem PII X6 mit 2 HD 6850 aussieht bin ich aber überfordert.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das ist auch eine recht eigene Kombination. Einen AMD-Sechskerner mit zwei Midrage-Radeons würden wir aufgrund der Mikroruckler in dieser Form nicht empfehlen - lieber eine GTX 580.


----------



## Rolk (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wo bekomme ich eine GTX580 für 300€? 

Aber im ernst. Es gibt bestimmt jede Menge User die z.B. ein crossfiretaugliches AM2+/AM3 Board in Kombination mit einer HD5850/5870 betreiben und am überlegen sind eine 2. Karte dazuzustecken und keine Ahnung haben ob die CPU reicht oder nicht.


----------



## Crymes (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich über einen großen Vergleichstest von AMD Fusion Netbooks (keine Notebooks)
freuen.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir einen CPU/GPU Skalierungstest mit Multi GPU. Kein Mensch weis wie Crossfire/Sli Gespanne abseits eines i7 @4GHz skalieren. Gerade AMD Systeme sind da eine grosse Unbekannte.


Mehrkarten-Skalierung: DiRT 2 : Radeon HD6970 und HD6950 im Benchmark-Test: Cayman als Fermi-Killer?

Da gibts auch einen Vergleichstest für Crossfire vs SLI.

Crossfire skaliert mit den 6xx0 Karten anscheinend öfters besser als SLI. Der Abstand zwischen GTX 570 und 6970 wird da im Schnitt etwas kleiner. Gab irgendwo noch einen ausführlicheren Test, finde den aber nicht mehr.

Ich fände es eigentlich auch nicht schlecht, sich die Sache mal wieder an zu schauen, zumal ich selbst auch am überlegen bin, ob ich nicht Mitte/Ende dieses Jahres ne zweite 5870 dazu stecken soll oder nicht.


----------



## Freakless08 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test von AMD Fusion Net-/Notebooks sowie Nettops (also MiniPCs).


----------



## Skysnake (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eher ein Test als HPC der 24/7 läuft und so wenig Strom wie möglich verbraucht und so billig wie möglich ist. direkt an den Fernseher und gut ist. Als Festplattenrecorder, BlueRay-Player, FTP Server, Freundinnen Internet-Station, FileServer und kleine Gamestation


----------



## Rolk (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@Skysnake

Ja, es gibt schon ein paar Tests dazu. Mein Problem ist, ich würde gerne wissen wie weit man mit einer "kleineren" CPU wie z.B. dem PII X6 Leistungstechnisch kommt. In deinem Link wurde auch wieder ein Intel Core i7-980X @ 3,73 GHz verwendet.


----------



## Auge (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würden Webradios interessieren.
Schon ausgereift?
Handling?
Wecker?
Soundqualität?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie meinst du das? Ich höre zB per Stream abends oft "Antenne Bayern". Von der Klangqualität her furchtbar im Vergleich zu stinknormalen (ebenfalls nicht unbedingt bombastisch klingenden) 128er mp3s. Im Vergleich zu einer guten CD gar akustisch ein Totalausfall.


----------



## Shi (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was haben Webradios auch nur im Entferntesten mit Hardware zu tun?
Wünsche mir davon einen Test
Super Flower Golden King SF550P-14PE


----------



## Auge (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich meine natürlich ein physikalisches Radio und keine Software.

Sieben Internetradios ab 110 Euro - Test - CHIP Online


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Crossfire skaliert mit den 6xx0 Karten anscheinend öfters besser als SLI. Der Abstand zwischen GTX 570 und 6970 wird da im Schnitt etwas kleiner. Gab irgendwo noch einen ausführlicheren Test, finde den aber nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich fände es eigentlich auch nicht schlecht, sich die Sache mal wieder an zu schauen, zumal ich selbst auch am überlegen bin, ob ich nicht Mitte/Ende dieses Jahres ne zweite 5870 dazu stecken soll oder nicht.



Ein fettes "Multi-GPU revisited" ist derzeit für die 05 geplant. Urspünglich sollte es schon in die 04 (derzeit in der Mache), aber aktuelle Entwicklungen und die jetzt schon randvolle Ausgabe führten dazu, dass wir es verschieben. Dafür wird's aber noch umfagreicher als ursprünglich geplant. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Happyplace4190 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit einem test der gainward gtx 580 phantom mit 3gb ram. 

wie groß ist der vorteil in hohen auflösungen z.b 5760x1080 bei tripple monitor betrieb.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Palit GTX 580 3GB (anderer Kühler) haben wir schon in der 03 im Test.  Ein Speicher-Special inklusive Hardcore-Downsampling ist gerade für die 04 in der Mache. 

Die Gainward Phantom 3GB steht bei uns auch ganz oben auf der Test-Agenda, allerdings konnte Gainward nach wie vor kein Sample schicken und der Weg über Shops schlug bislang ebenfalls fehl. Wird wohl erst zur 05 etwas. Das bedeutet für die 04/2011: 55 Grafikkarten im Test, darunter einige echte Kracher und Überraschungen, aber leider keine 3G-Phantom.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Happyplace4190 (12. Februar 2011)

okay alles klar ! ich hätte 2 dieser exemplare hier bei mir


----------



## Skysnake (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> ...Das bedeutet für die 04/2011: 55 Grafikkarten im Test, darunter einige echte Kracher und Überraschungen, aber leider keine 3G-Phantom.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Das heist wir sehen erst in der 04 die 6990 und/oder die GTX 590

Ich freu mich aber auf jedenfall schon jetzt drauf


----------



## Auge (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würden Vergleiche in Grakas interessieren...
Absolute HighEnd (z.B. HD6970) gegen ein Crossfire Set der 2 oder dritten Reihe (z.B. HD 5870)

Zecks Ermittlung der FPS. So das man aus einer Tabelle entnehmen kann...
- ob ich mir eine zweite zu meiner vorhandenen Karte kaufe und in Crossfire betreibe

- oder ob ich die "alte" Karte rausschmeiße und mir gleiche die HighEnd für teures Geld kaufe.

- Kostenvergleich im Hinblick der preiswerteren Karte der zweiten Reihe. Vielleicht Euro/FPS


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie gesagt, ein fettes MGPU-Special ist geplant.  Gibt's aber erst in der 05 (spawned Anfang April). Da wird's auch Ausflüge mit mehr als 2 GPUs geben.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das heist wir sehen erst in der 04 die 6990 und/oder die GTX 590



Das hast du gesagt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## xTc (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eine Idee für kommende Ausgaben:
Performante Speicherriesen (1.000 bis 3.000 GiByte) im idealfall mit Sata 3 Anschluss. 


Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hatten wir das nicht gerade?  [oder es ist in der 04, die wir diese Woche abgeben]


----------



## xTc (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In Ausgabe 03 ist nix. Wenn der Test in der 04 kommt, wäre es ideal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Hatten wir das nicht gerade?  [oder es ist in der 04, die wir diese Woche abgeben]



In der 01 oder 02 hattet ihr Platten im TB-Bereich.
Was ihr schon sehr lange nicht mehr hattet, ist eine Übersicht über kleinere Modelle. Da ist auch leider das Durcheinander noch größer, denn wärend von 2TB meist nur 1-2 Varianten pro Hersteller gibt, die zu dem von jeder zweiten Internetseite getestet werden, tummeln sich im Bereich um die 500 GB z.T. 4 Generationen eines Herstellers am Markt.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

jo da haste wohl Recht, und von den 5400/7200ern wollen wir dann erst gar nicht anfangen 

Ich freu mich auf jedenfall auf das Multi-GPU Special.

Hab mal die Tage bei Alternate geschaut, was ne zweite 5870 kostet. ne PCS+ kostet grad mal 130€ :whot: voll krass irgendwie.

Was mich aber mal noch so RICHTIG ansprechen würde, und was ihr glaub ich noch nie oder zumindest schon sehr lange nicht mehr hattet, wäre ein Test der onboard Raidcontroller im Vergleich zu einer Zusatzkarte.

Nutzt nicht jeder, aber ich denke grad bei den extrem niedrigen Plattenpreisen sollten die Leute mehr auf Raid 1 setzen! Ich denke viele wissen einfach nicht was das ist, und wie man es einrichtet.

Ich denke daraus liese sich ein gutes Spezial machen ala:

"So sichern Sie ihre Daten vor Hardwareschäden"


----------



## xTc (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Hatten wir das nicht gerade?  [oder es ist in der 04, die wir diese Woche abgeben]



Test war in der 01.  Daher hat sich das Thema dann wohl erledigt.


Gruß


----------



## debalz (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

wie siehts mit der Gigabyte GTX 580 1536MB GDDR5 WINDFORCE 3x Cooler -Version aus?


----------



## hardwarespider (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würd gerne mal Tests zu Mini-Gaming Rechnern haben. Also Mainboards, Gehäuse, Kühlung. Vielleicht auch mit zwei Grakas.


----------



## xTc (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



debalz schrieb:


> wie siehts mit der Gigabyte GTX 580 1536MB GDDR5 WINDFORCE 3x Cooler -Version aus?



Zu der gibt es in den kommenden Tagen ein Test hier im Forum. 



hardwarespider schrieb:


> Ich würd gerne mal Tests zu Mini-Gaming Rechnern haben. Also Mainboards, Gehäuse, Kühlung. Vielleicht auch mit zwei Grakas.



Da gab es Mitte 2010 ein Sonderheft zu: Der ultimative Mini-PC-Guide: 100 Produkte im Test, Eigenbauanleitungen, Riesenposter 


Gruß


----------



## BikeRider (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn man das Thema Spielen unter Win7 64 Bit vertiefen würde, mit Beispielen wie: So bekommen sie Spiel XY zum laufen.
Zwei oder drei Spiele pro Artikel wären klasse.


----------



## DiabloJulian (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mir würde ein Artikel über die Umstellung des Fertigungsverfahrens bei SSDs (34nm auf 25nm) recht gut gefallen. Ich bin noch ziemlich verwirrt und habe aber vor mir eine zu kaufen. Es scheinen ja auch noch andere Hersteller außer OCZ (siehe Corsair) kurz davor zu sein.


----------



## B00 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn man das Thema Spielen unter Win7 64 Bit vertiefen würde, mit Beispielen wie: So bekommen sie Spiel XY zum laufen.
> Zwei oder drei Spiele pro Artikel wären klasse.


Würde ich auch gut finden


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



xTc schrieb:


> Zu der gibt es in den kommenden Tagen ein Test hier im Forum.



Bitte anschließend zu uns schicken.  Gigabyte Taiwan lahmt derzeit etwas.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Octan (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich hab jetz nicht den ganzen thread durchgelesen, aber mich würde ein praxisnaher bericht über diverse notebookhersteller interessieren, wie man zb das teil aufkriegt um kühler und lüfter zu reinigen oder gleich abbauen um neue wlp aufzutragen. 
vielleicht interessierts mich deshalb weil ich mein toshiba notebook mal öffnen wollte um es zu reinigen und ich einfach den rückseitigen deckel nicht abnehmen konnte


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ausser bei TPs zu IBMs Zeiten kenne ich kein Notebook bei dem das überhaupt vom Hersteller akzeptiert wird...


----------



## ile (24. Februar 2011)

Ich hätte ganz gerne mal wieder einen Festplatten-Test. Folgende Platten interessieren mich insbesondere:

Samsung Ecogreen F3 1000 GB
Samsung SpinPoint F3 750 GB


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gern mal eine Erklärung wie man den Treiber dazu bringt in Spielen AA und AF zu Erzwingen und ob man zB. das unscharf werden bei Supersampling abstellen kann, ober ob man damit leben muss. 
Eventuell auch mal paar Profilbeispiele Spiele bezogen zb. bei all euren Benchmarkspielen.
Denn obwohl hier soviele laut umfrage ein haufen aa und af einstellen, können oder wollen die einen nicht wirklich helfen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ber-3d-anwendungen-erzwingen.html#post2747428
Die meisten werden wohl einfach im Treiber was einstellen und denken dann es läuft.
Ich hab mit CoD4 schon so Probleme und wenn das bei jedem Spiel so ist bezweifel ich das das wirklich so viele richtig einstellen.


----------



## Tomix (2. März 2011)

*Treibervergleich ATI+Nvidia...Thema betrifft die Mitarbeiter von PCGH!!!!*

Hey Leute ich finde es wäre mal wieder an der Zeit...

Ich habe letztens meine alten PCGH-Zeitschriften durchgeblättert und es wurden immer wieder Treiber in Sachen Leistung etc getestet. 

Aber seit längerem ist tote Hose.

HIERMIT FORDERE ICH IN DER NÄCHSTEN AUSGABE EINEN TREIBERVERGLEICH!!! *G*..bitte weiterleiten


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2011)

*AW: Treibervergleich ATI+Nvidia...Thema betrifft die Mitarbeiter von PCGH!!!!*

Ich verschieb deinen Thread mal in das passende Unterforum. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. März 2011)

*AW: Treibervergleich ATI+Nvidia...Thema betrifft die Mitarbeiter von PCGH!!!!*

Hast Recht, das hatten wir länger nicht mehr. On- wie offline. Zumindest reine Balkenvergleiche – Neuheiten wie MLAA, Tessellationskontrolle, geändertes AF (alle Treiberdringe), etc. behandeln wir regelmäßig. Mal sehen, was sich da machen lässt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## caine2011 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Treibervergleich ATI+Nvidia...Thema betrifft die Mitarbeiter von PCGH!!!!*

mich würde vor allem interessieren ob aussagen wie 

"the performance in game xxx increases about 5-7% on the xxxx series"

die im changelog der treiber stehen auch tatsächlich eingehalten werden

mfg caine2011


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. März 2011)

*AW: Treibervergleich ATI+Nvidia...Thema betrifft die Mitarbeiter von PCGH!!!!*

Sowas haben wir schon oft geprüft und konnten es zumindest annähernd nachvollziehen. Da steht nicht umsonst "up to" – bei unseren Messungen ist's normalerweise etwas weniger, da sich diese Angaben auf selektierte Best Cases beziehen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Taitan (2. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wäre mal für ein Praxis How-to "Perfekt vernetztes Heimnetzwerk". Also 1-2 PCs mit Kabel an einen Router, ein WLanclient und meinetwegen noch einen NAS und HTPC. Wäre mal was anderes als diese "Wie baue ich Komponente X in meinen Rechner ein".

Besonderes Augenmerk sollte hierbei auf der Konfiguration der Betriebssysteme liegen. Fürs Kabel anstöpseln brauch ich keine Anleitung.


----------



## christian.pitt (2. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Taitan schrieb:


> Ich wäre mal für ein Praxis How-to "Perfekt vernetztes Heimnetzwerk". Also 1-2 PCs mit Kabel an einen Router, ein WLanclient und meinetwegen noch einen NAS und HTPC. Wäre mal was anderes als diese "Wie baue ich Komponente X in meinen Rechner ein".


 
das fände ich auch mal sehr gut


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. März 2011)

*AW: Treibervergleich ATI+Nvidia...Thema betrifft die Mitarbeiter von PCGH!!!!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich verschieb deinen Thread mal in das passende Unterforum.
> 
> Gruß
> Pain


 
Warum nicht gleich auch in den richtigen Thread?


----------



## Heng (3. März 2011)

*AW: Treibervergleich ATI+Nvidia...Thema betrifft die Mitarbeiter von PCGH!!!!*

Ich bin auch für ein Netzwerk-Special
Insbesondere würde mich einen File-Server/Media-Server interessieren.

-Bauvorschlag
-Betriebssystem einrichten (Linux)
-Raid einrichten


----------



## SolCutter (3. März 2011)

*AW: Treibervergleich ATI+Nvidia...Thema betrifft die Mitarbeiter von PCGH!!!!*

Hey PC Games Hardware Community,
Ich habe mir seit laaaaaanger Zeit mal wieder eine Hardware-Zeitschrift gekauft, da ich dachte ich bracuhe mal wieder mehr Input... Da ich bisher immer sehr zu frieden mit der PC Games war, wurde es auch eure Hardware-Zeitschrift!

Ich musste nun aber feststellen, das es wirklich lange her ist, das ich mir Infos über all diese Themen besorgt habe, da ich leider nur die Helfte der Texte verstanden habe...

Nun würde ich mir sehr gern ein Special wünsche:
Da ihr viel mit Abkürzungen und Fachwörtern schreibt, ist es für einen Laien (wie ich es wieder bin ) leider echt schwer durchzublicken!!
Ich würde mir also gern einen entsprechenden Anhang wünschen, in dem eben solche Abkürzungen, Fachwörter und der gleichen erklärt werden!!!


----------



## christian.pitt (3. März 2011)

*AW: Treibervergleich ATI+Nvidia...Thema betrifft die Mitarbeiter von PCGH!!!!*



SolCutter schrieb:


> Hey PC Games Hardware Community,
> Ich habe mir seit laaaaaanger Zeit mal wieder eine Hardware-Zeitschrift gekauft, da ich dachte ich bracuhe mal wieder mehr Input... Da ich bisher immer sehr zu frieden mit der PC Games war, wurde es auch eure Hardware-Zeitschrift!
> 
> Ich musste nun aber feststellen, das es wirklich lange her ist, das ich mir Infos über all diese Themen besorgt habe, da ich leider nur die Helfte der Texte verstanden habe...
> ...


 
wenn sowas wirklich käme, dann bitte auf dvd...


----------



## SolCutter (3. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, also wie das dann mitgeliefert oder aufgeschrieben wird, wäre mir nicht wichtig.

Ich denke halt einfach, grad für Einsteiger, dass solch ein Anhang wichtig ist!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Welche Begriffe sind denn unklar? Mal ein paar Beispiele bitte


----------



## ile (5. März 2011)

christian.pitt schrieb:
			
		

> wenn sowas wirklich käme, dann bitte auf dvd...



Ja, allerdings. Hat im Heft nix zu suchen.


Ich wünsche mir außerdem einen Test der GTX560 Ti von Point of View in der Triple Fan Edition. Das Teil hat den AC AC. Extreme, der nur mit 600 upm dreht (Useraussage.). Ergo wohl sehr leise und kühl, sprich: Verdammt attraktiv. Fragt sich nur, wie es mit der Leistungsaufnahme ausschaut: Diese 560 basiert nämlich auf nemesis 570er PCB.


----------



## Galford (5. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gerne einen Artikel, der sich ganz genau mit dem Thema auseinander setzt, warum das menschliche Auge mehr als 24 FPS wahrnehmen kann. Was es mit Motion Blur überhaupt, und in diesem Zusammenhang, auf sich hat. Wie es beim Film funktioniert, bzw. wie eine Filmkamera funktioniert. Welche Unterschiede es zwischen Filmen und Comupterspielen, im Bezug auf dieses Thema (FPS), gibt. Warum es Unterschiede zwischen 30 und 60 Frames gibt. Wie die Frameszahl den Input-Lag mit beeinflusst. Etc.

Und ja, es gibt bereits einen Artikel hierzu. Aber ich würde mir wünschen ihr würdet diesen Artikel ergänzen u. a. um ein Interview mit einem Spezialisten für das menschliche Auge. Wenn ein Mediziner sagt, dass das Menschliche Auge mehr als 24FPS wahrnehmen kann, dann glauben es vielleicht auch mal die letzten, die meinen, dass es ab 24FPS keinen Unterschied mehr gibt.

Nehmt von mir aus doch einfach den alten Artikel und ergänzt diesen um mehr Fakten und um medizinischen Wissen, und veröffentlicht ihn nochmals im Heft und auf der Webseite. Und, ja, das Thema gibt es auch hier im Actionspiele-Forum, aber da rennt man gegen Windmühlen an. Was ich mir wünsche ist ein Artikel im Heft, oder ein Artikel auf der Webseite, denn ich einfach empfehlen oder verlinken kann, und der das ganze Thema abhandelt, ohne Fragen zu hinterlassen - und am liebsten auch gleich noch in Englisch. 

Am liebsten wäre mir auch gleich eine Aussage, wieviele Frames das menschliche Auge wirklich wahrnehmen kann, wenn man so eine klare Aussage treffen kann. 

Vielen Dank.

Entschuldigung, falls es diesen Vorschlag schon gegeben haben sollte und ich das übersehen hätte.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich finde diesen Vorschlag super, das lässt sich vll mit einem kommenden (120 Hz-)Monitor-Artikel verknüpfen


----------



## Skysnake (5. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, man muss aber sehen, das bei 27-30 FPS es aber dazu kommen kann, das man hin und wieder 2 Bilder zwischen den Momenten hat die man war nimmt und dann wann die andere Zeit eben jedes Bild sieht, das führt bei manchen Menschen zu einem Gefühl des unrunden Ablaufs. 

Macht doch ein mini-Programm mit Schieberegler wo man dann sieht, wie sich mit ändernder FPS zahl die Wahrscheinlichkeit verändert jedes Bild zu sehen oder nur jedes zweite, bzw auch mal ein Bild doppelt zu sehen (also Ruckler). Einfach 2 Balken mit Kästchen die sich überlagern. Ne nette Spielerei, welche schnell programmiert sein sollte und mehr erklärt als 1000 Worte


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Welche Begriffe sind denn unklar? Mal ein paar Beispiele bitte


 
Ich denke mal, es geht um die unterschiedlichen Bildoptierungsmöglichkeiten.
Was bringen sie, was kosten sie (an Grafikleistung), wer sollte sie nutzen, welche Grafikkarte muss man dafür mindestens haben, damit es auch noch sinnvoll ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, man muss aber sehen, das bei 27-30 FPS es aber dazu kommen kann, das man hin und wieder 2 Bilder zwischen den Momenten hat die man war nimmt und dann wann die andere Zeit eben jedes Bild sieht, das führt bei manchen Menschen zu einem Gefühl des unrunden Ablaufs.



Bis der entsprechende Artikel erschienen ist, empfehle ich diesen Thread, dann muss ich hier nicht das Grundlegende wiederholen.



> Macht doch ein mini-Programm mit Schieberegler wo man dann sieht, wie sich mit ändernder FPS zahl die Wahrscheinlichkeit verändert jedes Bild zu sehen oder nur jedes zweite, bzw auch mal ein Bild doppelt zu sehen (also Ruckler). Einfach 2 Balken mit Kästchen die sich überlagern. Ne nette Spielerei, welche schnell programmiert sein sollte und mehr erklärt als 1000 Worte


 
Wenn du damit Erkenntnisse über das Auge gewinnen willst, brauchst du aber auch einen Monitor, der das ganze nicht limitiert. Bei realen Reaktionszeiten von um die 20ms stellt ein aktueller Monitor bereits bei 26fps die meiste Zeit Übergangszustände statt klarer Frames an. Ob eine wahrgenomme Unschärfe im Auge oder im Monitor existiert, kann man so nicht unterscheiden.


----------



## Skysnake (6. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ruyven ich meinte auch eher eine slomo so das man das Prinzip versteht und nicht was in Echtzeit


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

hallo guten abend alle seits! hab da mal eine frage! zum thema  grafikkarte

hab mir diese karte bestellt ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten ATI/AMD - Radeon HD6000 - Diamond HD 6970 aber konnte bis jetz keine test sprich benches hier in pcgh finden. 
1.warum 
2.wie gut ist die marke? 
3.warum kommen hier in der pcgh zeitschrift keine Diamond karten zu sehn  sprich tests?
also ich wünsche mir das diese Diamond karten getesten werden sprich bench!


----------



## P@inkiller (6. März 2011)

Ich hatte gerne mal ein tagebuch bzw. Ein showroom von gemoddeten NZXT's gehäusen


----------



## GoldenMic (6. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also ich weiß ja nicht ob es sowas shconmal gab aber ich fände einen Artiekl zum Sauberhalten des Pc's ganz interessant. Also bezüglich Staub. Ich mein klar, jeder weiß wie man Staub putzt, aber vllt gibt es da ja noch Sachen die ich nicht kannte  Dazu wäre auch noch sinnvoll zu sagen was man vermeiden sollte etc.


----------



## Homerclon (6. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Mortox schrieb:


> hallo guten abend alle seits! hab da mal eine frage! zum thema  grafikkarte
> 
> hab mir diese karte bestellt ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten ATI/AMD - Radeon HD6000 - Diamond HD 6970 aber konnte bis jetz keine test sprich benches hier in pcgh finden.
> 1.warum
> ...


 
Das ist eine Radeon 6970 im Referenzdesign. Die wird sich nicht von all den anderen Karten im Referenzdesign unterscheiden (Außer dem Aufkleber und irgendwelchem Zubehör).
Warum also eine weitere Karte im Referenzdesign testen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie bereits erwähnt, schnödes RefDesign. Das brauchen wir nicht testen oder benchen.


----------



## widder0815 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wolltet ihr schon immer einen Artikel zu einem bestimmten Thema in der PCGH lesen? Wollt ihr aufrüsten und wünscht euch entsprechende Produkttests oder interessieren euch Test-Fakten zu den neusten Hardware-Gerüchten?
> 
> ...


 
es wäre mal net im Heft eine Spiele Bench liste zu machen (Reale) , von allen Prozessoren mit der gleichen Grafikkarte ... auf Maximalen einstellungen und nich solche Abgespeckten verzerten Benches wo es so aussieht als wenn ein Top CPU 40% mehr FPS hat als zb. ein älterer Cpu oder ein AMD !!!
die Benches mit 1680-1050 ohne AA Könnt ihr euch schenken die sagen rein nix aus (hab ich nicht bös gemeint )


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

1.Spieletauglichkeits test zu 30" zöller monitoren mit 2560-1600 und ob auch grafikkarten dies überhaubt packen. die high end riege.

2.test zu derzeitigen noch erhältlichen 22" 16-10 1680-1050 monitoren.Und test zu 16-10 monitoren in 24" 1920-1200.
kriterien
ausleutung farbtreue, reaktionzeit schlieren und ghosting, inputlag gegenüber CRT.Bildschärfe beim scrollen.text sowie Spiel.
test empfehlung bei Spiel ,unreal tournament 2004 (3) mit dem godlike bot und nen Pro gamer, startegie wie starcraft 2 und behäbige spiele wie dead space 2 oder resident evil 5 bad company 2,cod Black ops
text pixperan
inputlag,einen crt und einentft an der selben grafikkarte anschließen clone modus und stopuhr laufen lassen.kamera aufstellen fotos machen highspeed kamera.danach per bilbbearbeitung zurechtschneiden bitte nee hohe auflösung die fotos machen.
3.bewertet dochmal die bugs die ihr bei spielen findet ?
oder forscht nach dem seltsamen schwarzbild aus Problem bei manch konsolenport deads space 2 stürzt gleich mal den ganzen rechner ab ist übrigens nur bei diesen spiel so, oder wiso werden nvidia chipsätze so warm.Macht catalyst kompakt treiber und nvidia grafiktreiber auf ein system Probleme.Bitte schon ältere Windows installationen bewerten,ein neu eingerichtettes Betriebsystem läuft immer gut.

das selsame Problem das nvidia karten die GPU leistung runterdreht,ATI amd problem mit dem flimmern.
Amd dauerproblem mit ati.sys bluescreen bei ner freundin so bei secound life. onboard gafik ich weiss browsergame wen man das so nennen könnte
Nee umfrage ob Konsolen exklusiv spiele portiert werden sollten.

Und macht euch mal stark für multigpu (gpu virtualisation quadro exklusiv feature um 3d beschleunigung auf virtuellen PC möglich wird).Kontaktiert mal virtualbox und regt diese mal an die Quadro feature in Virtualbox anzuwenden.Wäre nähmlich geil aufn vm XP drauf und dann per treiber die onboard GPU zuzuweisen ginge dann zwar nur per zweit anzeige.aber hey wiso hab ich 2 monitor anschlüsse.eine echte HW unterstützung wäre aber besser.
ich hab die ganzezeit deftones im kopf mit birthmarks, lästiger ohrwurm


----------



## SolCutter (7. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin,
Ich sehe schon, dass mein Vorschlag/meiene Bitte des erklärens von Begriffen oder Abkürzungen etwas auf taube Ohren trifft...
Das finde ich sehr schade, denn somit bleibt die Zeitschrift PCGH mehr den Profis vorbehalten! Natürlich habe ich bereits mitbekommen, das nicht nur hier im Forum sondern auch die Leser allgemein schon ein sehr hohes Verständniss von den Tests und Beschreibungen besitzen. Aber ich denke auch, das dort draußen noch einige mehr, ähnlich wie ich, ein "?" im Auge haben !

Das die Fülle an Erläuterungen nicht ins Heft gehören verstehe ich durchaus, aber vielleicht eine PDF-Datei der DVD anzuhängen, sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. März 2011)

Wieso taube Ohren? Ich habe doch nach ein paar Beispielen gefragt. Die Idee ist na nicht schlecht.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht ob es sowas shconmal gab aber ich fände einen Artiekl zum Sauberhalten des Pc's ganz interessant. Also bezüglich Staub. Ich mein klar, jeder weiß wie man Staub putzt, aber vllt gibt es da ja noch Sachen die ich nicht kannte  Dazu wäre auch noch sinnvoll zu sagen was man vermeiden sollte etc.


 
Und wie sieht es damit aus?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es damit aus?


 
This!


----------



## GoldenMic (9. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mhmmm..na dann bin ich mal beruhigt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ile schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir außerdem einen Test der GTX560 Ti von Point of View in der Triple Fan Edition. Das Teil hat den AC AC. Extreme, der nur mit 600 upm dreht (Useraussage.). Ergo wohl sehr leise und kühl, sprich: Verdammt attraktiv. Fragt sich nur, wie es mit der Leistungsaufnahme ausschaut: Diese 560 basiert nämlich auf nemesis 570er PCB.


 
Den wünschte ich mir auch.  Ein Sample war für den 55-Grafikkarten-Test zugesagt, hat es dann aber leider doch nicht geschafft und eine anderweitige Organisation schlug aufgrund von schlechter Lieferbarkeit fehl. Wir bleiben aber dran – an allem, was noch nicht getestet wurde. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wäre mal interessant wie aktuelle Grakas mit 8xPCI-E 2.0 Skallieren da zb. die ganzen Sandymainboards im SLI mommentan noch maximal 2x 8xPCI-E 2.0 haben, oder ob jemand mit nem P35Board und Q9550 viel Verlust mit einer aktuellen Graka hat zb. 560ti oder auch 580gtx


----------



## ASD_588 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Würdet ihr mal ein Test von ungewöhnlichen Cpu kühler machen?
z.b  Silverstone Kühlkörper NT01 - E, Thermalake SpinQ VT


----------



## Skysnake (10. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte da ein SEHR wichtiges Thema für die nächste Print, bzw. die Website, oder am Besten für beides.

Ich war ja selbst auf der CeBIT, und musste mich ziemlich oft darüber ärgern, das die Gehäusehersteller noch immer die Front-USB3.0 Anschlüsse durch externe Anschlüsse verbinden, die man dann hinten durchschleifen muss.... So was sieht einfach ******* aus und ist zum kotzen.

Ich habe genau wegen diesem Thema mit nem USB-Vertreter, Name ist mir leider entfallen, darüber reden. Ich schilderte ihm mein Missfallen über diesen Punkt von USB3, worauf er mich dann darüber aufklärte, das es zwar korrekt sei das es anfänglich keinen Standard für interne Anschlüsse gab, und man dies auch bedauere, aber man eben nur begrenzte Ressourcen hätte. Inzwischen gäbe es aber schon länger ein whitepaper zu diesen internen Anschlüssen, und es läge nur noch an den Herstellern, dies umzusetzen.

Unter Download USB_3.0_Internal_Connector_and_Cable_Specification.pdf - Free Ebooks - PDF Search Engine
findet sich ein Link zu dem Whitepaper. Könntet ihr nicht mal die ganzen Hersteller abklappern und Sie drauf ansprechen, warum Sie diese internen Anschlüsse nicht verwenden für ihre Gehäuse und Mainboards (ASRock verwendet, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf hab andere). 

USB ist so universell einsetzbar, und dann sowas. Ich finde da sollte Aufklärung unter den Usern betrieben werden, damit die Hersteller durch den Druck/Interesse der Käufer dazu gezwungen werden zu reagieren.


----------



## BikeRider (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit einen groß angelegten Test über _"kleine"_ Kühllösungen.
Ich meine, die Kühler (einschließlich Lüfter) für CPUs und Grafikkarten werden immer größer und schwerer. 
Ein Test 'ala _Welcher möglichst kleine Kühler kühlt am besten_ wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Homerclon (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einen groß angelegten Test über _"kleine"_ Kühllösungen.
> Ich meine, die Kühler (einschließlich Lüfter) für CPUs und Grafikkarten werden immer größer und schwerer.
> Ein Test 'ala _Welcher möglichst kleine Kühler kühlt am besten_ wäre nicht schlecht.


 
Ja, würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



widder0815 schrieb:


> es wäre mal net im Heft eine Spiele Bench liste zu machen (Reale) , von allen Prozessoren mit der gleichen Grafikkarte ... auf Maximalen einstellungen und nich solche Abgespeckten verzerten Benches wo es so aussieht als wenn ein Top CPU 40% mehr FPS hat als zb. ein älterer Cpu oder ein AMD !!!
> die Benches mit 1680-1050 ohne AA Könnt ihr euch schenken die sagen rein nix aus (hab ich nicht bös gemeint )


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## facehugger (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



widder0815 schrieb:


> es wäre mal net im Heft eine Spiele Bench liste zu machen (Reale) , von allen Prozessoren mit der gleichen Grafikkarte ... auf Maximalen einstellungen und nich solche Abgespeckten verzerten Benches wo es so aussieht als wenn ein Top CPU 40% mehr FPS hat als zb. ein älterer Cpu oder ein AMD !!!
> die Benches mit 1680-1050 ohne AA Könnt ihr euch schenken die sagen rein nix aus (hab ich nicht bös gemeint )


Schließe mich ebenfalls an. Eine sehr gute Idee Zu den Benches: wer nutzt nicht gern die volle Bild-Quali...

Gruß


----------



## Pikus (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant wie aktuelle Grakas mit 8xPCI-E 2.0 Skallieren da zb. die ganzen Sandymainboards im SLI mommentan noch maximal 2x 8xPCI-E 2.0 haben[...]


 
Das wäre wirklich sehr interessant, zu den getesteten grafikkarten sollten allerdings nicht nur High-End-Karten gehören sondern auch Mainstream wie die HD 5770


----------



## B00 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einen groß angelegten Test über _"kleine"_ Kühllösungen.
> Ich meine, die Kühler (einschließlich Lüfter) für CPUs und Grafikkarten werden immer größer und schwerer.
> Ein Test 'ala _Welcher möglichst kleine Kühler kühlt am besten_ wäre nicht schlecht.


 


Homerclon schrieb:


> Ja, würde mich auch interessieren.


 
Mich auch


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



widder0815 schrieb:


> es wäre mal net im Heft eine Spiele Bench liste zu machen (Reale) , von allen Prozessoren mit der gleichen Grafikkarte ... auf Maximalen einstellungen und nich solche Abgespeckten verzerten Benches wo es so aussieht als wenn ein Top CPU 40% mehr FPS hat als zb. ein älterer Cpu oder ein AMD !!! die Benches mit 1680-1050 ohne AA Könnt ihr euch schenken die sagen rein nix aus (hab ich nicht bös gemeint )


Zum gefühlt 317ten Mal: Wir testen CPUs so, dass die Werte etwas aussagen - nämlich welche CPU die schnellere ist. 

Und nicht, wann limitiert Grafikkarte X in Spiel Y mit Setting Z CPU V. CPU-Benches im GPU-Limit sind Verschwendung von Ressourcen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich nehme mal mich als Beispiel: Wann immer möglich, spiele ich mit 4-8x SGSSAA in 2.560x1.600. Da komme ich mit meinem Dualcore-Prozessor sicherlich noch mehrere Jahre aus. Eine repräsentative Aussage zu dessen Leistungsfähigkeit ist das aber mitnichten.


----------



## Skysnake (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal mich als Beispiel: Wann immer möglich, spiele ich mit 4-8x SGSSAA in 2.560x1.600. Da komme ich mit meinem Dualcore-Prozessor sicherlich noch mehrere Jahre aus. Eine repräsentative Aussage zu dessen Leistungsfähigkeit ist das aber mitnichten.


 
Carsten, dir ist das klar, deinen Kollegen ist das klar, mir ist das klar und einer mehr oder weniger großen Gruppe von Usern hier im Forum ist das auch klar, aber anhand der wie Marc es nannte "317"-ten mal gestellten selben Frage, zeigt sich doch eigentlich das es den Lesern allgemein eben bei weitem nicht so klar ist. Ihr sehr dies als Ressourcenverschwendung an, wie ihr ja auch gesagt habt, für viele User, die ja eure Zeitschrift wenn möglich kaufen sollen, wäre dies aber bei nichtem verschwendete Ressourcen....

Ich hoffe daher inständig, das ihr euch dazu durchringen könnt das doch mal zu machen, um ein für alle mal das für alle transparent zu klären und einem auch im Forum ne MENGE Aufklärungsarbeit abzunehmen, wobei einem da ja meist reine Ignoranz ins Gesicht schlägt.

Von daher geht doch mal einfach drauf ein. Muss ja nicht mit 50 CPUs und 10 GPUs sein, sondern 4 CPUs und 3-4 GPUs in 4 Spielen bei 2 Auflösungen und jeweils vollem AA etc sollte ja schon mal völlig ausreichen. Ich denke das ist an Arbeitsaufwand auch vertretbar.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das ist schlicht logisch. Wenn ich eine HD 5870 habe und in 19x12 auf 37 Fps komme und bei den CPU-Benches der PCGH schaue und sehe, mein Core i5 macht 41 Fps, dann ist es logisch, dass eine schnellere CPU nichts bringt. Zudem bringen wir des Öfteren CPU-VGA-Skalierungen denen man solche Informationen entnehmen kann.


----------



## Rolk (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei den meisten wird es aber daran scheitern nach den PCGH Faq zu benchen um einen Vergleich zu haben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die FAQs samt Saves stehen jedem offen, der das Spiel besitzt, Fraps ist kostenlos. Ich sehe da kein Problem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wo ist Fraps denn kostenlos? 
Ich kann mir eine Demo runterladen, die Vollversion kostet dann 37 Dollar.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Wo ist Fraps denn kostenlos?


Auf der Fraps-Website *SCNR*

Die kostenlose Version eignet sich ohne Einschränkungen zum Benchen, so weit mein Stand. Wer Screenshots und Videos machen, der aber muss mit Einschränkungen leben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Auf der Fraps-Website *SCNR*
> 
> Die kostenlose Version eignet sich ohne Einschränkungen zum Benchen, so weit mein Stand. Wer Screenshots und Videos machen, der aber muss mit Einschränkungen leben.


 
Ich hab doch Fraps eben deswegen um Screens und Videos machen zu können, oder kennst du ein gratis Programm, das das kann?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was du mit Screenshots und Videos am Hut hast, hast nichts mit unseren How-Tos und den Benchmarks zu tun. Es ging hier um das Benchen an sich. Und das geht mit der kostenlosen Fraps-Version ohne Einschränkungen. Alles weitere ist für diesen Fall irrelevant.


> oder kennst du ein gratis Programm, das das kann?


Wenn dir Bilder reichen: ATTs, Precision oder Afterburner etwa.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was du mit Screenshots und Videos am Hut hast, hast nichts mit unseren How-Tos und den Benchmarks zu tun. Es ging hier um das Benchen an sich. Und das geht mit der kostenlosen Fraps-Version ohne Einschränkungen. Alles weitere ist für diesen Fall irrelevant.


 
Mir ging es nur darum, weil du sagst, dass Fraps gratis ist, was aber nicht korrekt ist, wenn man den vollen Umfang des Programms nutzen will.
Dass euch die kostenlose Version für eure Benchmarks reicht, ist ja OK, doch wie macht ihr dann eure Ingame Videos?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ahhhhhhhhh! 

Es ging um Benchmarks. Um Benchmarks. Und sonst nichts. Und Fraps ist (als Freeware-Version) kostenlos, da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln.

Wir nutzen die Vollversion von Fraps für Shots und Videos.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir nutzen die Vollversion von Fraps für Shots und Videos.


 
Genau das wollte ich lesen, danke dir.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Carsten, dir ist das klar, deinen Kollegen ist das klar, mir ist das klar und einer mehr oder weniger großen Gruppe von Usern hier im Forum ist das auch klar, aber anhand der wie Marc es nannte "317"-ten mal gestellten selben Frage, zeigt sich doch eigentlich das es den Lesern allgemein eben bei weitem nicht so klar ist.



Wird diese Frage nicht eigentlich in jeder Ausgabe im Spieleteil beantwortet?


----------



## Gast1111 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ihr solltet einen Test von Kühlern von Liquid Extasy machen:
Einen Kühler für das Ref. Design einer GTX 580 (für den Vergleich zu Watercool etc.)
und einen für eigen Designs (Stichwort 3GiB Speicher usw.)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

-USB-3 (Externe-Festplatten; USB-Sticks) im vergleich mit dem jeweils schnellsten USB-2.0, E-Sata) alles vom Preis her bis 150 Euro bzw. etwa 128 GB [Sticks](auch wenn dann 200 Euro) und bei externen Festplatten ab 500 GB ; die USB-3 Sticks und externen Festplatten auch auf funktion an USB-2 Ports getestet von PC's und an der X-Box 360 Konsole

-Systemkühler (Rießenenlüfter der nicht nur CPU-Kühlt sondern das ganze Mainbord sowie auch einen Teil zur GPU-Kühlung beiträgt

-neue 24 Zoll Displays mit Auflösungen ab 1920x1200

-neue High End Graffikkarten mit leiser Kühlung bis 400 Euro

-Graffikkarten mit 2 und mehr Speicher im vergleich mit 1,5 V-Ram in Spielen die so viel nutzen (World of Tanks (Bug), ...)

-Tuning Tips zu DA2, Arma 2, Mafia 2 und anderen auf DVD als PDF 

- news zu neuer Hardware und Software (SP1 für Win 7 Bugs,...)

-Blue Ray Laufwerke und Brenner und Abspiel und Brennsoftware dazu
sowie Bildqualitätsvergleiche von DVD mit allen Bildverbesserungstool von Power DVD 10 und Co. zu Blue Ray bei 1920x1200 und kleineren Auflösungen ab wann ist Blue Ray wirklich besser (reicht bei 1280x1024 oder 800x600 (Fester) auch eine DVD für die selbe Bildqualität

- USB Laufstrecher 2.1 bis 300 Euro z.B. Teufen Concept C 200 USB aber auch z.B. Teufel Motiv 2


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal mich als Beispiel: Wann immer möglich, spiele ich mit 4-8x SGSSAA in 2.560x1.600. Da komme ich mit meinem Dualcore-Prozessor sicherlich noch mehrere Jahre aus. Eine repräsentative Aussage zu dessen Leistungsfähigkeit ist das aber mitnichten.


 
Und genau da ist das Problem es wird vielen von Sockel 775 Systemen mit einem Dualcore immer sofort geraten auf teure Sandys umzusteigen weil das ja sooooooooooooviiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeellllll besser ist als ein Quadcore aufn 775er was einfach falsch ist. 
Ein Quad bissl OC mit über 3GHZ ist für 99% der Spiele schnell genug und wird auch noch länger halten.(gibts ja schon in der Bucht für ca.80-100€ wenns nicht gleich der Q9550 sein muss)
Aber nein laut Benches bringt die Sandy ja bis zu 40-60% mehr FPS in Games.
Und woher wird das wohl kommen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nein, es ist richtig. Ein Sandy Bridge ist weitaus schneller. Man kann die Leistung aber durch ein GPU-Limit verdecken, schneller bleibt die CPU aber wie gehabt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich bestreite doch nicht das die CPU schneller ist  Aber mit ner 5850er in FullHD hab ich sicher keine 40-60% mehr FPS egal mit welcher und wie vielen Sandys ich antrete.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das eine hat mit dem anderen aber nichts zu tun, darum geht es mir. Wenn ich eine HD 6990 mit einer FX 5200 auf einem Singlecore-Atom vergleiche kann ich auch sagen, die Radeon sei nicht schneller - was natürlich Quatsch ist, weil schlicht eine andere Komponente bremst.


> Aber mit ner 5850er in FullHD hab ich sicher keine 40-60% mehr FPS egal mit welcher und wie vielen Sandys ich antrete.


Im Vergleich zu dem von dir genannten 775-Dualcore? Oh doch. In Titeln wie FC2, Anno 1404, GTA IV oder Ruse ist dies der Fall. 19x12 mit maximalen Details ist schließlich GPU-seitig noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ok und jetzt könnt ich andere Spiele nennen die nicht zu den seltenen fällen von extremer CPU Anforderung gehören oder zu den extrem Grakafordernden, da ist es dann nicht so, aber ich merke wir drehen uns im Kreis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Du hast immer mal ein Game, das CPU mäßig einknickt, wenn eine Menge los ist, das ist normal.
Ich sags immer so, was im Game aussieht, kommt von der Grafikkarte, was sich darin bewegt, kommt von der CPU, je mehr sich bewegt, desto mehr muss die CPU ackern. Guck dir Anno 1404 an, spiele ich sogar mal und ich hab jetzt über 200.000 Einwohner und da ist Feierabend, weder der Athlon X4, noch der Phenom X6 oder der neue i7 2600k können da noch spielbare Frames liefern, kannst du vergessen. Nach 15-20 Minuten Spielzeit bei der Einwohnerzahl brechen die Frames komplett weg. Da bringt auch übertakten nichts mehr, da ist Ende der Fahnenstange und ich glaube nicht, dass eine CPU in 3 Jahren besser dastehen wird, auch die wird wegbrechen.
Ich spiele ab und wann mal Star Trek Armada 2, das Game ist 10 Jahre alt und wenn es eine Raumschlacht mit 100 Schiffen auf beiden Seiten gibt, dann hab ich 10 FPS, die hatte ich aber auch schon mit einer CPU von vor 5 Jahren gehabt, eine neue CPU/Architektur/Multicore bringt da nichts mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> -neue High End Graffikkarten mit leiser Kühlung bis 400 Euro
> -Graffikkarten mit 2 und mehr Speicher im vergleich mit 1,5 V-Ram in Spielen die so viel nutzen (World of Tanks (Bug), ...)



Die aktuelle Ausgabe 04/2011 sollte dich beszüglich dieser Themen äußerst glücklich stimmen.  Hast du die?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ja Abo aber war eher als Dauerthema gedacht noch lohnt es sich für mich nicht eine GTX 480 AMP auszutauschen gegen eine nur etwas schnellere oder eine mit mehr Speicher


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dem kommen wir gewiss nach, keine Sorge.  Wir testen alle Neuheiten, die kommen und lieferbar sind.

Deine GTX 480 AMP gehört nach wie vor zu den besten High-End-Grafikkarten, da gibt's derzeit nichts, das nennenswert besser ist.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> ja Abo aber war eher als Dauerthema gedacht noch lohnt es sich für mich nicht eine GTX 480 AMP auszutauschen gegen eine nur etwas schnellere oder eine mit mehr Speicher


 
Eine GTX 480 AMP auszutauschen ist auch irgendwie sinnfrei, die hat noch genug Power für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## x-up (13. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Tolles Thema (immerwiedermal):
Eine 2 Jahre alte CPU/Graka so übertakten, dass er heute wieder "mitspielen" darf.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine GTX 480 AMP auszutauschen ist auch irgendwie sinnfrei, die hat noch genug Power für die nächsten Jahre.


 
naja mal sehen was für Games kommen... aber 1 Jahr oder mehr wird sie schon noch reichen

denke für Crysis 2 wird es noch reichen (braucht ja eher weniger als Teil 1) aber Teil 3 ... und DAO 2 (mal sehen was da Patches und neue Treiber noch ausrichten)


----------



## Rolk (13. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> naja mal sehen was für Games kommen... aber 1 Jahr oder mehr wird sie schon noch reichen
> 
> denke für Crysis 2 wird es noch reichen (braucht ja eher weniger als Teil 1) aber Teil 3 ... und DAO 2 (mal sehen was da Patches und neue Treiber noch ausrichten)



Für DAO 2 ist es warscheinlich billiger einen günstigen 2. Rechner mit AMD Karte anzuschaffen als eine GTX480 AMP auszutauschen.


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nachdem ich eben den Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers ausgetauscht habe (der "alte" kommt jetzt in die Reinigung, bis er in ein paar Monaten wieder pusten darf) und die Staubbärte von den Kanten der Kühlfinnen gepinselt und geschrubbt habe (in die Zwischenräume der Kühlbleche komme ich aber nicht wirklich) möchte ich mich denen anschließen, die sich einen Artikel zu PC-(Grund-)Reinigung wünschen.
Ich frage mich inzwischen ernsthaft, ob so ein gängiger Heatpipekühler mit seinen dünnen Blechen und Kupferteilen eigentlich spülmaschinenfest ist.
Das wäre doch mal einen Test wert, eventuell sogar mit Video.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> naja mal sehen was für Games kommen... aber 1 Jahr oder mehr wird sie schon noch reichen
> 
> denke für Crysis 2 wird es noch reichen (braucht ja eher weniger als Teil 1) aber Teil 3 ... und DAO 2 (mal sehen was da Patches und neue Treiber noch ausrichten)



Aktuell gilt: Wenn eine GTX 480 OC ruckelt, dann tut es es eine GTX 580 (OC) auch. Von daher ist er ganz oben dabei. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (13. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Nachdem ich eben den Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers ausgetauscht habe (der "alte" kommt jetzt in die Reinigung, bis er in ein paar Monaten wieder pusten darf) und die Staubbärte von den Kanten der Kühlfinnen gepinselt und geschrubbt habe (in die Zwischenräume der Kühlbleche komme ich aber nicht wirklich) möchte ich mich denen anschließen, die sich einen Artikel zu PC-(Grund-)Reinigung wünschen.
> Ich frage mich inzwischen ernsthaft, ob so ein gängiger Heatpipekühler mit seinen dünnen Blechen und Kupferteilen eigentlich spülmaschinenfest ist.
> Das wäre doch mal einen Test wert, eventuell sogar mit Video.


 
Freut mich das es leidensgenossen gibt


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

-eigentlich sollte extra starke Druckluft aus der Dose zum reinigen reichen, allerhöchstens noch mit einem feutem Tuch abwischen mehr z.B. Spühlmaschine halte ich für Übertreiben

-mache das selbst aber nur wenn ich mal wieder an meinem PC etwas ändere (ca. alle 6 bis 12 Monate)
-ansonsten noch ab und zu mit einem Staubsauger von außen die Luftfilter absaugen oder auch mal tauschen bzw. waschen (wo es geht)


----------



## B00 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gehts hier in diesen Thread um PC-Reinigung oder um Themen, die ich mir wünsche ?

Ich wünsche mir dies (wie oben schon mal geschrieben)


> Wie wäre es mit einen groß angelegten Test über "kleine" Kühllösungen.
> Ich meine, die Kühler (einschließlich Lüfter) für CPUs und Grafikkarten werden immer größer und schwerer.
> Ein Test 'ala Welcher möglichst kleine Kühler kühlt am besten wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*Bitte nur einmal wünschen!*


----------



## McZonk (17. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ihr solltet einen Test von Kühlern von Liquid Extasy machen:
> Einen Kühler für das Ref. Design einer GTX 580 (für den Vergleich zu Watercool etc.)
> und einen für eigen Designs (Stichwort 3GiB Speicher usw.)


 
Das heißt als Erweiterung den Kühler von Liquid Extasy für die Referenz-GTX580 nachtesten und zusätzlich den Customkühler für die 3 GiByte Karten anschauen? Letzterer lohnt aus Leistungssicht mangels Vergleichbarkeit zum Testfeld der aktuellen Ausgabe (komplett andere Karte!) nicht wirklich.


----------



## Skysnake (19. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es eigentlich mal mit nem Special zu den E-350 Brettern von AMD.

Die sind ja wirklich sehr interessant, wurden von euch aber noch nicht wirklich gut behandelt.

Ich denk da nen großes Special mit Gehäusen in unterschiedlicher Größe, unterschiedliche Mainboards, mit und ohne WLAN direkt auf dem Board, als Mini-ITX und als µ-ATX Versionen.

Also z.B. 4 Systeme und die auf 4 unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke testen/ausstatten, bzw halt mit unterschiedlichen Gehäusegrößen.

Vom Miniteil, bei dem man keinen Millimeter mehr einsparen kann und für den 24/7 Betrieb taugt, bis zu nem System mit ner GTX550Ti oder so. Würde ich wirklich sehr interessant finden


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mal mit einer kleinen Übersicht(eine Seite dürfte dafür eigentlich reichen) über die verschiedenen Mainboardformate(und wo sie rein passen)? Mit u.a. (E-/M)ATX, (Mini-)ITX und (Mini-)DTX gibt es ja mittlerweile doch eine Menge Zeugs auf dem Markt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wie wäre es eigentlich mal mit nem Special zu den E-350 Brettern von AMD.
> 
> Die sind ja wirklich sehr interessant, wurden von euch aber noch nicht wirklich gut behandelt.
> 
> ...


 
Wir vergleichen im Folgeheft zwei Fusion-_Netbooks_ mit zwei Alternativen von Intel – das ist so ähnlich wie ein Mini-PC. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Skysnake (19. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

hm... Jaein,

es gibt ja wirklich sehr interessante E-350 Boards von Asus etc. 

Die verbrauchen extrem wenig Strom und mit ner SSD würde man die sogar komplett auf 0 dB bekommen  Dazu noch um die 40 Watt schätze ich. Das wäre wirklich mal ne richtig interessante Sache als BlueRay-Player ersatz, Festplattenrecorder, Mediastation, Webradio und Homeserver. Könnte man wirklich ohne riesen Kosten 24/7 laufen lassen. Könnte halt wirklich viele Geräte ersetzen und nen normalen Fernsehen ziemlich pimpen.

Hab mal geschaut, wie teuer so was werden würde. 250-400€ sollten machbar sein, je nachdem was man halt alles rein packt. 

Denke das würde schon nen paar Seiten im Heft rechtfertigen, da sich auch der Aufbau komplett von nem normalen PC unterscheidet. Nen Pico-Netzteil reicht ja bei dem System völlig aus, und erhöht die Effizienz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eine SSD für einen Mediaserver?
Was für eine SSD willst du einbauen, 1TB?


----------



## Skysnake (20. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nein, in dem Fall gar keine 

Aber sonst kannste ja ne 500GB HDD reinknallen. Die SSD war jetzt eher gedacht für den Fall, das man wirklich nen 0dB Rechner haben will und halt Filme schauen will etc. Da kannste die 1TB Platte ja dann entweder per USB 3 dran hängen oder an den WLAN Router, je nach dem. Ich würde mir halt ne normale 5.400 rpm Platte reinhauen und das Ding 24/7 laufen lassen  Endlich mal nen Gesichtbuch Rechner für meine Freundin auf der einen Seite, und nen Festplattenrecorder fürs Fernsehen auf der anderen Seite. 

Naja, und meinen Blueray Player würde ich verkaufen gehen


----------



## Verox (20. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ahci, trim etc zu ssds richtig erklärt nicht nur in den raum geworfen
0db rechner
ocz vertex 3 test
genauere oc anleitungen 
bonuscodes die funktionieren und nicht "Hhttp" vorm link steht (27cd)


----------



## TankCommander (20. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo,

mich würde einen Bericht interessieren von der Planung bis zum Einbau einer Wasserkühlung und event. dazu einen vergleich zu den Komplettsets wie z.b. H50 - H70 von Corsair Vor -und Nachteile. 

Gruß Tank


----------



## GoldenMic (20. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also ich glaube einen vergleich von h50/h70 gab es schonmal in einer der letzten Ausgaben, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Fabi42 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi, es wäre Cool wenn ihr bei eurem nächsten Gehäuse Test das Aerocool XPredator mittesten könntet.
Es soll nämlich ein sehr gutes Preisleistungsverhälltnis haben und auch die User Wertungen sind äußerst positiv.
Würde mich mal interessieren was ihr davon haltet. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Eiche (22. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

MAl wieder ein Optische Laufwerke TEST aber nicht nur Bluray auch das gute alt DVD-Laufwerk


----------



## Homerclon (22. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



zeffer schrieb:


> MAl wieder ein Optische Laufwerke TEST aber nicht nur Bluray auch das gute alt DVD-Laufwerk


Dabei aber bitte nicht Brenner und Lese-Laufwerke mischen und dabei als Negativ-Punkt bei den reinen Leselaufwerken "Keine Brennfunktion" aufzählen.
Wer sich ein reines Leselaufwerk kauft, ist sich dessen (hoffentlich) bewusst, das er damit nicht brennen kann. Also ist es nicht Negativ.

Den Artikel kann man ja gemischt halten, aber zumindest die Wertungstabellen getrennt aufführen und demzufolge auch zwei Testsieger ernennen.


----------



## ile (22. März 2011)

zeffer schrieb:
			
		

> MAl wieder ein Optische Laufwerke TEST aber nicht nur Bluray auch das gute alt DVD-Laufwerk



Ja, fänd ich auch gut. Aber bitte wieder die Brennqualität testen und bewerten. Das wurde letztes Mal einfach weg gelassen.


----------



## schneiderbernd (29. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also ich wünschte mir ein kleines HowTo..wie ich Windows 7 auf meine SSD installiere und andere Sachen wie Steam auf das Datengrab haue.(Hab das nun hinbekommen) Bzw. installieren sich viele Anwendungen automatisch in C: ohne das ich einen anderen Pfad angeben kann(wie ändere ich das)...naja und welche wichtigen Anwwendungen auf die SSD sollten und bei welchen man verzichten kann...denke das viele die neu mit einer SSD installieren ähnliche Fragen haben gerade wenn man eine 64GB SSD hat ist das ja von Vorteil!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Win7 installierst du auf eine SSD wie auf eine HDD; Steam kopierst du einfach den Ordner dahin, wo du es haben willst. Auf die SSD kommt OS und Apps, der Rest auf die HDD (außer du hast ne 500G SSD).


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Bzw. installieren sich viele Anwendungen automatisch in C: ohne das ich einen anderen Pfad angeben kann(wie ändere ich das)


 
Das kannst du, du musst eben während der Installation nur den Pfad aussuchen, wo die Anwendung/das Game installiert werden soll, ist relativ einfach.


----------



## Poempel (29. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kannst du, du musst eben während der Installation nur den Pfad aussuchen, wo die Anwendung/das Game installiert werden soll, ist relativ einfach.


 
aber manchmal geht das einfach nicht... würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Beispiele?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Poempel schrieb:


> aber manchmal geht das einfach nicht... würde mich auch interessieren


 
Welches Programm geht den nicht?
(OK Google Chrome geht echt nicht, aber sonst geht jedes Programm, du musst nur genau lesen, was da steht, wenn du installieren willst)


----------



## Poempel (29. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

kann jetzt grade nur ein spiel nennen: test drive unlimited 2. da konnte ich nix auswählen (ein kumpel auf seinem pc auch nicht)

ich hatte das sogar nochmal deinstalliert weil ich dachte ich hättes übersehen, aber geht echt nich


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gleich beim ersten Fenster musst du links unten den Haken setzen, dann kannst du auch den Pfad der Installation bestimmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du etwas installierst, musst du immer auf sowas achten, denn nur dann bestimmst du, was wo installiert wird, denn viele Programme schieben auch Müll mit drauf, den du gar nicht haben willst, wie Toolbars oder Zusatzprogramme ohne Nutzen.


----------



## Poempel (29. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

verdammt ich geb mich geschlagen 

das kann man aber schonmal leicht übersehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kann passieren, gerade wenn das sehr versteckt ist, denn die Entwickler der Programme scheinen die User für unfähig zu halten, selbst schauen zu können, was wo installiert wird.
Welche Programme hast du noch, wo das nicht geht?


----------



## Poempel (29. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

mir fällt gerade nichts weiter ein. bei programmen lass ich den pfad immer so, deswegen fällt mir das da nich so auf. habe keine ssd.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Falls sich doch mal ein Programm findet, dass gar keine benutzerdefinierte Option bietet:
Den Pfad, in den es sich installiert (programme(x86) oder programme) in der Registry (hkclasses kann man sich schenken) suchen (ohne den C:\ Abschnitt). Diese Standardordner sind jeweils an 3-4 Stellen definiert, wenn man sie ändert, kann man Programme, die sich nach ihnen richten, umleiten. (mir sind bislang keine untergekommen, die c: fest verdrahtet haben)


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Deswegen ist Google Chrome auch so lecker, denn das Programm installiert sich weder in Programme noch in Programme (x86).


----------



## Poempel (29. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

wo denn dann? bei mir gibts auch noch ProgramData...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der Installationspfad zu Chrome exe ist "_C:\Users\"Benutzername"\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe_"
Kannst du auch nicht bei der Installation verändern oder anpassen, geht nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Soweit ich das sehe, nistet der sich komplett in deinem Benutzerprofil ein


----------



## Poempel (29. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

das is natürlich doof^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Soweit ich das sehe, nistet der sich komplett in deinem Benutzerprofil ein


 
Jep, der klemmt sich zwischen alles, ist echt arm, wie Google den programmiert hat.


----------



## axel25 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein SE-1366 Round-Up wäre mal wieder Nett.
Und ein Test von SLi, 3way-SLi, 4Way-SLi und Quad-SLi (+entsprechende Crossfire-Konfigurationen) bezüglich der Leistung, der subjektiven Leistung und Mikroruckeln.


----------



## Phili_E (31. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test mit neuen Netzteilen und Antivir-Programmen


----------



## TankCommander (31. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gerne mal wieder einen aktuellen Browser Test in der Heftausgabe. Da hat sich ja eingiges jetzt getan mit IE9 (32Bit/64Bit) und FF. 
Dann fände ich mal einen Test von PCGH zu dem Mythos "Teueres Kabel vs. Billigheimer" gut.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Und ein Test von SLi, 3way-SLi, 4Way-SLi und Quad-SLi (+entsprechende Crossfire-Konfigurationen) bezüglich der Leistung, der subjektiven Leistung und Mikroruckeln.


 
SLI und Crossfire inklusive Mikroruckeln behandelt wir in der PCGH 05/2011, welche sich gerade zwischen Druck und Auslieferung befindet. Allerdings beschränken wir uns auf zwei GPUs. Alles darüber liefert nur fragwürdige Ergebnisse.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (31. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der "günstigste Spiele PC der Welt" ist jetzt ein halbes Jahr her. Wie wärs mit einer Neuauflage? Momentan bekommt man sehr schöne Hardware für 400€. Ein kleiner Praxisteil 400 € PC vs Konsole könnte man auch noch dranhängen.


----------



## BikeRider (31. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> SLI und Crossfire inklusive Mikroruckeln behandelt wir in der PCGH 05/2011, welche sich gerade zwischen Druck und Auslieferung befindet. Allerdings beschränken wir uns auf zwei GPUs. Alles darüber liefert nur fragwürdige Ergebnisse.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Da bin ich mal gespannt. 
Ich hoffe, da sind 2*5870 (1Gig) dabei.
So alt ist die Karte nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (31. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fänd einen Wakü-Test ganz cool. Verschiedene Pumpen gegeneinander, Radiatorenvergleich, passende Lüfter und das ganze dann noch abgerundet mit Beispielkonfigurationen (z.B.nach Geldbeutel).

Toll wäre auch mal ein Mod-Projekt von euch. Ganz im Stile der alten PCGH-Extendet!!!


----------



## iceman650 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Artikel über die Aufstellung von (PC-) Lautsprechern wäre gut. 
Zumindest wäre das mal nötig, wenn ich mich im Schreibtisch-Thread umschaue 
Da könnten viele sicherlich noch sehr viel aus ihrem Equipment herausholen. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*@ OsFrontale*

Zwei GPUs, nicht zwei Karten.


----------



## BikeRider (3. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ OsFrontale*
> 
> Zwei GPUs, nicht zwei Karten.


 
Oops Sorry


----------



## Shi (3. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Der "günstigste Spiele PC der Welt" ist jetzt ein halbes Jahr her. Wie wärs mit einer Neuauflage? Momentan bekommt man sehr schöne Hardware für 400€. Ein kleiner Praxisteil 400 € PC vs Konsole könnte man auch noch dranhängen.


 
Bin ich auch dafür, ich hab mir neulich spaßeshalber im Internet einen Sandy-Bridge-Gaming-Rechner für rund 420€ zusammengestellt (natürlich nur theoretisch)


----------



## emzet (4. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

wie wärs mit einem test verschiedener nachrüstbarer usb 3.0 adapter? z.b. für pci-e x1. wann se sinn machen?


----------



## Poempel (4. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



emzet schrieb:


> wie wärs mit einem test verschiedener nachrüstbarer usb 3.0 adapter? z.b. für pci-e x1. wann se sinn machen?


 
das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Rolk (5. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich sehe gerade das in der Vorschau zum nächsten Heft ein Gehäusetest angekündigt wird. Meines Wissens werden diesen Monat mehrere lecker Gehäuse von Fractal Design verfügbar. Könntet Ihr das eine oder andere davon mit in den Test packen?


----------



## Rail (5. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

zieht euch mal rein einer will sich jetzt ne ssd kaufen hat die ausgabe 2/2011 und liesst danach bis dato im pcgh forum alle geposteten faq`s/anleitungen/1*1 zu ssds durch da denkt der doch ihr habt 80% was wichtig ist nicht in der printausgabe abgedruckt. auch die absätze zu den einzelnen ssd's waren ja kaum länger als 1-2 ausführliche sätze zb zur media range ssd.
auch wenn hier user gesammeltes wissen posten (was auch sehr umfangreich ist) finde ich was offizielles immer beruhigender ob im forum oder print


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Raid allgemein, was bringts und was sind die Nachteile, wie baut man das ein.


----------



## Skysnake (6. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn raid, dann eher wie portier ich die Daten meiner alten Platte auf das neue Raid-System, bzw noch besser, wie mach ich es am Besten aus ner normalen Platte ein raid 1 zu machen!


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

kann man ja alles in einem machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Falls RAID (imho wurde quasi alles dazu gesagt), dann aber bitte auch ein paar Details zu den Möglichkeiten der Controller, insbesondere der Handhabung, wenn eine Platte ausfällt,...
Da scheints einige Unterschiede zu geben, einige scheinen einen RAID 1 fast nutzlos zumachen.


----------



## Skysnake (7. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In wie fern? ?

Allgemein wäre halt ne Anleitung, wie Portier ich mein nicht redundantes System auf ein Raid1 ziemlich geschickt.

Man könnte auch mal MB Raid vs. Zusatzkarten Raid machen. Hab mir auch schon öfters überlegt, ob sich so etwas lohnt oder nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hatten hier einige User, denen es nicht gelang, eine Platte eines RAID1 zu ersetzen - der komplette Verbund musste neu erstellt werden.

Zusatzkartentests gibt es im Netz, auch hier, zu hauf. Leistungsvorteile finden sie quasi nur bei RAID 5.


----------



## grue (7. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

RAID ist ein Thema, das zunehmend an Beudeutung gewinnt. Aber ich habe den Eindruck, da herrscht viel Aberglauben unter den Menschen. Ein Artikel zu den RAID-Typen, ihren Vor- und Nachteilen, Hardware- vs. Software-RAID wäre gut. Welche Betriebsysteme profitieren davon, welche kann man überaupt auf welchem RAID-Typ installieren. RAID mit SSD gehört auch dazu. Bringt es was und wenn ja wieviel?

Außerdem häufen sich im Forum in letzter Zeit Fragen zu Netzwerkkomponenten, wie Routern und Switches, wobei es den Fragestellern häufig an elementarem Grundwissen fehlt, was Hilfestellung schwierig macht. Da wäre ein Beitrag hilfreich, der mal erläutert, was ein Switch ist und was ein Hub und was der Unterschied dazwischen ist. Dasselbe für Router und Modemrouter. Hinzu kommen WLAN-Komponenten wie Repeater. Braucht man Gigabit-LAN? Und wofür? Der Zusammenhang zwischen LAN, WLAN und Internetzugang (Up- und Download) und wo dabei hinsichtlich der Netzwerkbandbreite der Flaschenhals ist. 

Hinzu kommt immer mal wieder TCP/IP, zur Zeit immer noch Version 4, da die heute verwendeten Router in der Regel mit IPv4 arbeiten, IPv6 hat in der Praxis in Heimnetzwerken sicher noch keine Bedeutung.

In diesem Zusammenhang imer wieder gern genommen: Arbeitsgruppen, Einrichtung eines Heimnetzwerks in Windows 7, Netzwerke, in denen Windows 7 und XP miteinander kommunizieren und aufeinander zugreifen müssen. Stichwort Freigabe.

Heimserver und Netzwerkspeicher und ihre Einbindung ins Heimnetz. Was kosten sie, was leisten sie, wie ist die Handhabung.


----------



## Skysnake (7. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ist eigentlich aus dem RIESEN Gigabyte Board geworden?


----------



## Shi (7. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

H61 Boards würde ich gerne getestet sehen  
Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus dem RIESEN Gigabyte Board geworden?


 
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1366 - GigaByte G1.Assassin


----------



## Skysnake (8. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Meinste wirklich, dass das das ist? (btw wat net Satzkonstruktion )

Ich meinte das UD11




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht ja so ähnlich aus, wie das 1156er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorin (8. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir nochmal einen Bios-Guide wünschen für AMD-Sockel (oder allgemein) in dem auch erklärt wird was die ganzen Einstellungen eigentlich bewirken die man sonst eher selten anrührt.


----------



## BikeRider (8. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lorin schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nochmal einen Bios-Guide wünschen für AMD-Sockel (oder allgemein) in dem auch erklärt wird was die ganzen Einstellungen eigentlich bewirken die man sonst eher selten anrührt.


 
Bin auch dafür


----------



## marvinj (8. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

eine liste in der die aktuellen grafikkarten und prozessoren drin sind und welche cpu zu welcher gpu passt, sodass keine bremst


----------



## Taitan (9. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das ist vielleicht kein explizites Hardwarethema, aber trotzdem fände ich einen kurzen Vergleich verschiedener OneClick Filehoster durchaus interessant. Quasi eine Übersicht über die wichtigsten Anbieter, die Angebote für Free- und Premium User etc...vielleicht auch so ne Art Download Benchmark?

Und bevor jemand fragt: nein, die Dienste an sich sind nicht strafbar.....wenn es danach ginge müssten ja auch Brenner verboten werden


----------



## Eiche (9. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

DVD-laufwerke(kein bluray) es gibt seit 3jahren keine test mehr dazu und euer letzter ist 5jahre alt


----------



## ile (9. April 2011)

zeffer schrieb:
			
		

> DVD-laufwerke(kein bluray) es gibt seit 3jahren keine test mehr dazu und euer letzter ist 5jahre alt



Ja, hätte ich auch gerne wieder mal. Plus Test der Brennqualität. Das würde bei den Bluray-Tests letztens nicht berücksichtigt, warum auch immer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ile schrieb:


> Das würde bei den Bluray-Tests letztens nicht berücksichtigt, warum auch immer.


 
Die ist wohl so mies, dass man es lieber nicht erwähnt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

MIr ist beim lesen dieses Threads
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-nur-bedingt-fuer-sli-crossfire-geeignet.html
und des aktuellen Grafikkartentests noch eine Idee gekommen:
Veränderung der Kühlperformance in Abhängigkeit vom Einbau. Ich schlage eine High-End Karte als Basis vor, die es mit Referenzslüfter (DHE), gutem Dual-Slot-Herstellerkühler und Triple-Slot-Kühler gibt. Anschließend einen Vergleich der Temperaturunterschiede in verschiedenen Szenarien, z.B.
- offener Teststand
- gut belüftetes Gehäuse (mit/ohne Seitenlüfter, ggf. verschiedene Richtungen?)
- schlecht belüftetes Gehäuse (z.B. 1x 80mm rein, Netzteil gleich stark)
- µATX-Gehäuse
- iATX-Gehäuse
- Raven&Co
gekreuzt mit
- Single-Betrieb
- SLI/CF mit 4 Slot Abstand
- 3 Slot Abstand
- 2 Slot Abstand
- 1 Slot Abstand (die Triple Karte hat schon verloren  )
- Betrieb mit anderer, z.B. Soundkarte mit 1/2 Slots Lücke

(Möglichkeiten nach Aufwand zusammenstreichen, aber möglichst voll gekreuzt. 3 Karten; Teststand + 2Gehäuse; Single und zwei SLI-Abstände sind imho Pflicht. Das wären dann 3x3x3=27 Testaufbauten. Zur Auslastung reicht jeweils eine Anwendung)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das ist eine interessante Idee. Wie's der Zufall will, habe ich eine Asus ENGTX580 Direct Cu II in meinem Privatrechner platziert. Im unteren Slot, wenige Zentimeter vom Gehäuseboden entfernt (schätzungsweise 3-5 cm). Die Karte glänzte im Test mit Bestwerten bei Temperatur und Lautheit. Bei mir im Rechner jedoch ... sie brüllte und ging Richtung 95 Grad Celsius. Der Klotz hatte wohlgemerkt Luft zum Atmen – aber anscheinend nicht genug. Zusätzlich kühlte ich die Rückseite; eine Gehäusebrise ist ebenfalls vorhanden. Ich dachte zuerst an einen Defekt durch den Transport oder Ähnliches, bis ich auf die Idee kam, sie in den "richtigen" Slot zu stecken. Und siehe da: alles bestens. Overvolted und dennoch nur 85 Grad bei brauchbarer Lautheit.

Mal sehen, was wir da drehen können. Ein Hinweis kommt auf jeden Fall in den nächsten Test. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In deinem Fall würde sich noch ein Fanduct-Test anbieten: Loch in den Gehäuseboden, Ring zwischen Karte und Boden - und schon wirds kalt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Loch im Boden würde die Saugfläche nur um etwa zwei Zentimeter vergrößern, denn das Gehäuse steht relativ nah am Boden, mit flachen Füßchen. Ob das das Zünglein an der Waage ist? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## watercooled (12. April 2011)

Ich wäre für einen Artikel über die Vorteile von Raid.
Dazu wie man das BIOS richtig flasht und einen Test zu Monsterradis ( Mora, Phobya 1080)

Mfg


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre ein test mit desktop(HTPC) gehäusen für ATX mainboard und mediacentersteuerung.mal als Bsp
Und gibt es schon Desktopgehäuse mit Audio 7,1 vollvertärker.

Dann wäre da ein Wisssens artikel wie man USB Kabel abschneidet und ob die USB kabel genormt sind nach farbe ?.
Und dazu wie heissen die klemmen hier ein bild und wo bekomme ich diese klemmen einzeln.Ich weiss das diese per Zange verbunden werden.
Solche internen anschlüsse sollten sich mal erweiterung frontpannel hersteller anwenden.ist irgendwie eleganter
edit
ich habe noch nee Idee
frag doch mal bei den Großen Herstellern wie samsung ,LG,HP mal nach wiso nur noch Große Monitore hergestellt werden.Es werden immer weniger 22" 16-10 monitore herausgebracht.Die fürs gaming geeignet sind.
Es soll leute geben die 24" einfach für zu groß empfinden ,sowie frisst sowas zuviel leistung.
Dann die frage wann denn endlich 30" Zöller kommen die keinen input lag haben und eine reaktionzeit von unter 10ms (farbe zu farbe),keine schlieren ,kein korona,kein ghosting. 
Und in der auflösung 2560-1600.Dazu die finale spezifikation es muss eine 1:1 darstellung haben sowie 1920-1080 skallieren können  fürs fernsehn, aber kein vollbild skallierung sondern seitengerecht gezoomt.
das wäre ein perfekter HTPC system fürs wohnzimmer und der fernseher wäre endlich im internet.

Wiso gibt es keine allgemeine Free TV stream seite mit allen frei empfangbaren ?
Weswegen werden umfragen nicht als ergänzung zu politik sendungen genutzt, mittels i-net stream und vote knopf funktion ?
warum gibt es keinen internetfernsehsender, mit wahlprogramm.
Ich will wieder GIGA haben.

Naja ich träume wieder von einen Freien land.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ein Loch im Boden würde die Saugfläche nur um etwa zwei Zentimeter vergrößern, denn das Gehäuse steht relativ nah am Boden, mit flachen Füßchen. Ob das das Zünglein an der Waage ist?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Bei 2 cm Abstand zur nächsten Fläche stellt ein 80 mm Lüfter bereits eine Verengung dar, der Querschnitt im Lüfter ist kleiner, als der des 2 cm hohen "Zylinders", durch den Luft zuströmt. Wenn man die Verbindung zwischen Grafikkarte und Gehäuseboden Trichterförmig ausführt, könnte man den Platz zum Ansaugen sogar noch deutlich vergrößern, dann wärend unmittelbar über dem Lüfter 4 cm Höhe. Weiter außen natürlich wieder nur 2 cm, aber weiter außen kann die Luft ja aus wesentlich mehr Richtungen kommen, so dass der Querschnitt des Zustroms trotzdem größer wird)
Der viel wichtigere Trick bei einem Fanduct ist aber die 100%ige Trennung zwischen abströmender und angesaugter Luft. Selbst wenn die Asus <1cm Platz zum ansaugen hat, sollte das ihre Kühlleistung imho nicht so dramatisch beeinflussen - ich würde eher davon ausgehen, dass sie in der Enge einen Teil ihrer Abluft rezirkuliert. (es sei denn, du verwendest sehr starke Lüfter - aber dann hättest du vermutlich nicht nach einem leisen Kühler gesucht  )


----------



## garfield36 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte auch einen Vorschlag für einen Artikel. Vor einigen Wochen stand ich vor der Anschaffung eines Lautsprechersystems für meinen PC. Aus Platzgründen kam für mich nur ein 2.0-System infrage. Die Boxen sollten auf dem Schreibtisch ihren Platz finden. Schlussendlich habe ich mich für die Bose Companion 2 Series II entschieden. Worüber ich damals nicht Bescheid wusste, war die schlechte Abschirmung der Boxen. Wenn z.B. das Handy auf dem Schreibtisch liegt, ist jedwede Aktivität desselben in den Boxen zu hören. Ist sehr schade, da die Bose für ihre Größe einen exzellenten Klang haben. 
Ein Test von 2.0-System mit Angabe der Klangeigenschaften, Abschirmung und Abmessungen wäre doch interessant. Den Preisrahmen würde ich bis € 100.- anlegen.


----------



## Top Banana (18. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*Intel Sockel 2011 - Anregung für Beitrag in den kommenden Ausgaben *​
Hi PCGH Team ,

Mich würde interessieren ob man sich in näherer Zukunft über einen Beitrag über den neuen Intel Sockel 2011 freuen kann?

Was kann er?
Lohnt es sich auf ihn zu warten, oder ist es besser durch den hohen Entwicklungsstandard beim Sockel 1366 noch in diesem Jahr zuzuschlagen?
Wie lange wird es nach der Einführung dauern, bis akzeptable Boards auf dem Markt sind?
usw..

Ich denke es gibt hier sehr viele Fragen, die für einen Ausführlichen Aritkel in den kommenden Ausgaben sprechen.


MFG 

Top Banana


----------



## Clawhammer (18. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte ganz gerne wieder ein Laufwerk(e) Test/Vergleich

Also ich meine CD/DVD/Blu Ray - ob es sich lohnt auch auf billigere Varianten zuzugreifen etc.

MfG Der bengel


----------



## Skysnake (18. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test von MB-Raidcontrollern, wie setz ich den Raid auf, wie megriere ich meine Daten auf den neuen Raid, ohne Programme neu installieren zu müssen.

Wie sieht der Unterschied zu Raidcontroller-Steckkarten aus?


----------



## Killertofu (19. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich würde mich mal über einen richtig guten großen Test für Laptops freuen wo auch auf die Temperatur eingegangen wird. ich hatte mal wegen einem testbericht im internet den preis leistungssieger gekauft und verbrenne mir daran die hände, da er extrem überhitzt.


----------



## Pagz (19. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Killertofu schrieb:


> ich würde mich mal über einen richtig guten großen Test für Laptops freuen wo auch auf die Temperatur eingegangen wird. ich hatte mal wegen einem testbericht im internet den preis leistungssieger gekauft und verbrenne mir daran die hände, da er extrem überhitzt.


 
Das Problem bei Laptops ist, dass sie ganz neu meistens leise und kühl sind, nach 1-2 Jahreen, aber mächtig heiß werden und dröhne wie ein Düsenjet
So war es zumindest bei jedem Laptop, den ich bisher kenne.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Reinigen ist da so eine praktische Lösung


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, aber erst nach 2 Jahren, wenn die Garantie eh futsch ist. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pagz (19. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ja, aber erst nach 2 Jahren, wenn die Garantie eh futsch ist.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Genau das ist das Problem


----------



## S!lent dob (19. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In der guten alten Zeit gab es mal eine mehrmonatige Serie mit Win XP Tips, sowas für 7 wäre fein. Mann kann zwar vieles im Netz nach googeln, aber Funktionen die man nicht kennt kann man auch nicht er-googlen.

Eine kompackt Wakü Vergleich, von H50/60/70 über CoolIt bis zur neuesten Antec blahblah mit Ref Kühler und Lautstärke/Temp Vergleich würde mir auch sehr zusagen.


----------



## HAWX (19. April 2011)

Ein riesiges Wakue Special fände ich interessant oder wie viele andere schon sagten alles ums Thema raid.


----------



## Homerclon (20. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> In der guten alten Zeit gab es mal eine mehrmonatige Serie mit Win XP Tips, sowas für 7 wäre fein. Mann kann zwar vieles im Netz nach googeln, aber Funktionen die man nicht kennt kann man auch nicht er-googlen.


Gab doch schon mehrere Ausgaben mit Tipps, Tricks und Tools zu Win7.
Oder meinst du etwas anderes?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

er meint eher tipps die einige einstellungen und kleine tweaks um etwa praktischer zu machen.in der regestry.
Der nützlichste tipp wäre wo findet man die schnellstartleiste,die bibliotheken sind schön und gut aber kein erstaz für die schnellstartleiste.

Dann wie setze ich die Desktop gui wieder auf Vista und xp einstellung..Man kann keine sytemordner am rand anheften. das ist immer praktisch gewesen.In der Beta von win 7 ging das noch,also ist diese funktion in win 7 drin.

Dann sollte erklärrt werden wie man ij win home versionen die benutzergruppen einstellen kann.Die uac nervt da gewaltig.
Dann sollte man die install routine der machine einstellen können, gesperrte bereiche für programme auf die systemfestplatte begrenzen.es nervt wenn bei jedem entpacken einer datei winrar oder ein anderes packprogramm kein zugriff gewährt wird.Oder die UAC nervt
Die benutzerkonten steuerung sollten alle windows lizenzen einstellen können nicht nur win 7 pro oder ultimate , und die einstellungen sollte eine einfache gui haben mit hilfe texten. oder links.
Das würde viele einsteiger davon abhalten sicherheit einstellungen zu deaktivieren,weil es nervt.


So hab da noch nen vorschlag, wäre es möglich die cpu wattverbrauch zu messen ?


----------



## nfsgame (20. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



garfield36 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch einen Vorschlag für einen Artikel. Vor einigen Wochen stand ich vor der Anschaffung eines Lautsprechersystems für meinen PC. Aus Platzgründen kam für mich nur ein 2.0-System infrage. Die Boxen sollten auf dem Schreibtisch ihren Platz finden. Schlussendlich habe ich mich für die Bose Companion 2 Series II entschieden. Worüber ich damals nicht Bescheid wusste, war die schlechte Abschirmung der Boxen. Wenn z.B. das Handy auf dem Schreibtisch liegt, ist jedwede Aktivität desselben in den Boxen zu hören. Ist sehr schade, da die Bose für ihre Größe einen exzellenten Klang haben.
> Ein Test von 2.0-System mit Angabe der Klangeigenschaften, Abschirmung und Abmessungen wäre doch interessant. Den Preisrahmen würde ich bis € 100.- anlegen.


 
Der Preisbereich wird getestet, danke für den Tipp mit der Abschirmung. Allerdings reagieren 90% aller Lautsprechersysteme (beziehungsweise deren Vorstufen) auf solche Einstreuungen.


----------



## Rolk (25. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn im nächsten Mainboardtest die Billigheimer Fraktion mit berücksichtigt wird fände ich nicht schlecht. Es gibt schon die ersten AM3+ und einige 1155er Boards für unter 50 € die noch Keiner getestet hat.


----------



## chris1995 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Folding at home wäre auch mal etwas! z.B. " Tanz der Moleküle " ankündigung, somit werden wieder viele Menschen auf das Team 70335 aufmerksam!
MfG Chris1995


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



chris1995 schrieb:


> Folding at home wäre auch mal etwas! z.B. " Tanz der Moleküle " ankündigung, somit werden wieder viele Menschen auf das Team 70335 aufmerksam!
> MfG Chris1995


 
Kommt doch noch auf die Main .


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und wir haben in der 06 eine Seite dazu.


----------



## BikeRider (25. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würd gern mal wieder zum Thema 5.1-Headsets was lesen.
Am besten ne große Marktübersicht von Headsets mit echtem 5.1-Sound


----------



## Blade_Runner (27. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

nachdem meine Kone[+] nach kurzer Zeit den Geist aufgegeben hat wäre mal nen großes Maus-Review spitze. Am besten mit Langzeiterfahrungen. Die Kone sollte ja auch spitze sein aber nach 2 Monaten is schon wieder das Mausrad defekt....


----------



## Homerclon (27. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Alternativ zu Headsets könnte man mal Kopfhörer und einzelne Mikros (zum anstecken und als Tisch-Mikro) testen.
Soweit ich mich erinnere, hat PCGH Mikros noch nicht getestet.


----------



## matrixmorpher (28. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mal mit einem Special: "Das war DER Rechner anno xxx"
Mir ist hier sehr gelegen mal ein Special über einen DOS Rechner mit der ganzen Hardware die einwandfrei mit Spielen funktionierte und die man heute noch kaufen kann (zb. Ebay) und ein Special über einen Windows 95 Rechner. Hier natürlich auch heute noch die Verfügbarkeit von Hardware, aber auch ganz wichtig die Treiber.
Einfach mal vorstellen wir hätten gerade 1996 oder 1997 und wir basteln den Mega Rechner zusammen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

DOS-Modus: Grafik beliebig (es sei denn, du brauchst spezielle VESA-Treiber für irgendwas), Laufwerkscontroller bis mindestens Intel ICH5 auch im RAID (ich würde aber davon ausgehen, das auch neuere funktionieren - für Festplatten sind Erweiterungskarten i.d.R. die universelle Lösung), Soundkarte Soundblaster bis Audigy1 oder mit 3rd party Tools auch Audigy2ZS (ggf. neuer). Eingabegerät: Alles, was über PS/2 bzw. Gameport läuft außer MS Sidewinder
Win9x: Grafik bis maximal Radeon 9xxx oder Geforce6 (7800GS mit G70 geht mit Tricks), Board ähnlich (letztlich ist der Knackpunkt, ob man die Installation booten kann), Rest nahezu beliebig.


----------



## ASD_588 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen test von ungewönlichen CPU Kühlern.


----------



## NCphalon (28. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wärs mit em Test von der Spielefähigkeit von Linux basierten Systemen? Hab grad Ubuntu drauf weil mein Win verreckt is (warum auch immer) un es war en Riesenkrampf den NV Treiber zu installieren, aber jetz kann ich wenigstens TMNF zocken


----------



## PhilSe (28. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir gerne einen Bericht über alternative PC Dämmmaterialien wünschen...z.B. Korkmatten, Styropor (Seitlich beklebt mit Pappe), Wellpappe (Evtl. mehrlagig verklebt), Styrodur, Gummiwabenmatten, ...usw. (Preis / Leistung), 
Wie Ihr die Materialien verarbeitet habt (z.B. das das Styropor nicht mehr krümelt) und was schwierig war

MfG PhilSe


----------



## christian.pitt (29. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PhilSe schrieb:


> Ich würde mir gerne einen Bericht über alternative PC Dämmmaterialien wünschen...z.B. Korkmatten, Styropor (Seitlich beklebt mit Pappe), Wellpappe (Evtl. mehrlagig verklebt), Styrodur, Gummiwabenmatten, ...usw. (Preis / Leistung),
> Wie Ihr die Materialien verarbeitet habt (z.B. das das Styropor nicht mehr krümelt) und was schwierig war
> 
> MfG PhilSe


 
würd emich auch interessieren


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aber Bitumen nicht vergessen .


----------



## Pikus (29. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fänd mal einen Umfangreichen modding-artikel interessant. sowohl die vorstellung von verschiedenen projekten als auch basics & tipps.


----------



## TankCommander (29. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Ich f#nd mal einen Umfangreichen modding-artikel interessant. sowohl die vorstellung von verschiedenen projekten als auch basics & tipps.



Stimmt das war schon lange nicht mehr. 

Schliesse mich hier an!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber Bitumen nicht vergessen .


 
Und Stahl, ggf. Stein. (irgendwie denken immer alle bei Schalldämmung an Substanzen, die man nimmt, um einen Raum schalltot zu machen/Rückstrahlung zu verhindern. Dabei wär das im PC gar kein Problem)


----------



## marvinj (30. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

eine Tabelle wo gezeigt wird, welche CPU zu welcher GPU passt und die beste Leistung dabei rauskommt
und ein test über mehr gehäuse und nicht immer nur 8 oder so
außerdem soll in den performance index für grafikkarten auch ältere chips vorkommen wie zb die hd 4870 und nicht immer nur die teuren ab 100€ aufwärts


----------



## fuddles (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nächste Zeit mal etwas weniger Grafikkartenkontent und weniger massive Rechtschreibfehler  
ZB: 15 Jahre Grafikkarten, ansich geiler Bericht ( inhaltlich der Beste über Grafikkarten in den letzten 2 Jahren ), aber schaut mal auf die Jahresangaben -> 2006,2007,*2006*,2009...? what?

Was mir fehlt sind Berichte über Hersteller, Hardwarefabriken, Softwarehersteller, Produktionsberichte oder auch mal Artikel über Transport- und Versandwege von Hardware. Generell etwas mehr "Outdoor" Material. Es gibt mehr Hersteller als nur Intel, AMD und Nvidia.
Viele Benchmarks sind ja schön und gut, aber wenn man fast NUR Benchmarks zu lesen bekommt ist das auch etwas langweilig. Es fehlt ein wenig der Entertainmentaspekt.

Auch etwas mehr Peripherie Tests und Berichte wären interessant. Neue Hardware wird desöfteren vorgestellt, aber nur angerissen. Da ist die Vielfalt doch wirklich größer.

Und die Hobby/Amateurecke sollte stärker hervorgehoben werden. PC Mods, Eigenentwicklungen/Basteleien ( Kühlungen, Software... )

mfg ein DVD-Ausgaben Abonnent.

PS: Ein Bericht über die aktuellen/alten Anschlüsse wär doch auch ein schöner Artikel wert. Weiß nicht wann das es letzte mal war und ob überhaupt. Also HDMI, USB 2.0/3.0, VGA, DVI, PS2, Firwire, Sata... Alle mal halt in einer Übersicht und vl. im Vergleich.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Allgemein die Technologie Ecke etwas mehr Vielfalt spendieren. 

Die Sache mit AMD, Intel, nVidia ist zwar immer recht interessant, aber hat man schon recht viel drüber gelesen. Ich blätter da meist drüber weg, oder lese nur Auszüge, da recht viel angesprochen wird, was eh auf Webseite etc. durchgekaut wird.

Ich würde daher etwas mehr zu experimentellen Technologien gern hören, also grad Thunderbolt, etc etc. Dann aber auch mit Vorort Berichten aus den Laboren. Denk so was würde sicherlich gut ankommen. Könntet doch bestimmt auch mal in Dresden vorbei schauen, und daraus eine Mini-Serie über 2-3 Ausgaben machen, wo man die Halbleiterproduktion und deren Randbedingungen mal den Leuten erklärt. Also was sind Reinräume, wie funktionieren Sie, wie sind sie klassifiziert, wie funktioniert die Waferbelichtung(wobei ihr das glaub mal vor nem halben Jahr-Jahr glaub gebracht habt) etc. Gern auch mal den Unterschied in der Fertigung von GF, TSMC und Intel klar machen.

Ich denk man kann da durchaus mal das eine oder andere Paper auszugsweise einfließen lassen, solange man die interessanten Stellen für die Leute übersetzt. In so Papers gibts oft schöne Grafiken


----------



## BikeRider (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir Tests mit Note- und Netbooks, die mit Linux verkauft werden.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein PCGH-Kreuzworträtsel 

Darf aber ruhig etwas saftiger im Schwierigkeitsgrad sein.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir Tests mit Note- und Netbooks, die mit Linux verkauft werden.


 
Ich fürchte, das wird nichts. Linux ist bei unserer Leserschaft sehr "randgruppig". Die Mobilsparte wird übrigens auch nicht von allen uneingeschränkt geliebt, von daher müssen wir dort zumindest das Gros bedienen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



fuddles schrieb:


> Nächste Zeit mal etwas weniger Grafikkartenkontent und weniger massive Rechtschreibfehler
> ZB: 15 Jahre Grafikkarten, ansich geiler Bericht ( inhaltlich der Beste über Grafikkarten in den letzten 2 Jahren ), aber schaut mal auf die Jahresangaben -> 2006,2007,*2006*,2009...? what?


Yep, sorry, mein Fehler. Ich hoffe, die zeitliche Einordnung wird aufgrund der ansonsten eingehaltenen Abfolge trotzdem nachvollziehbar. 

Zählt die Ausrede, dass besagte Textstelle am Wochenende in der Nacht von Sonnabend auf Sonntag entstanden ist und ich aufgrund einer Bindehautentzündung im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes beinahe blind getippt habe?


----------



## fuddles (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja Ausreden sind Ausreden  Aber ich mit meiner Pseudolegasthenie darf eigentlich nix sagen. 
Warst auch nicht der einzige mit Fehlern. Hab mindestens 10 Stück gefunden ( ohne suchen  )
Nur hat der mich regelrecht angefallen 

Aber egal und net schlimm, ich hoff wie gesagt demnächst auf etwas mehr Outdoorberichte. 
Auf der Newsseite gabs an und wann in der Art was. Zu Besuch bei Mushkin oder in ner Netzteile Fabrik. Oder im Testlabor von Mainboard Hersteller XY. Ab in die Print mit solchen Artikeln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ein PCGH-Kreuzworträtsel
> 
> Darf aber ruhig etwas saftiger im Schwierigkeitsgrad sein.


 
Hatten wir schon mal - war nichts. Du musst so ein Kreuzworträtselprogramm mit tausenden/zehntausenden Fragen und Antworten füttern, sonst kommen kaum vernetzte Leitern bei raus.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das hängt dann wohl von dem Programm und den Antworten ab. Ich habe schon mit ca. 40-50 Antworten (Politik-/Zeitgeschichte-Quiz @ Uni-Zeitung) _relativ_ gut vernetzte Strukturen herausbekommen, welche Software das war, weiß ich allerdings nicht mehr - könnte ich aber mittelfristig herausfinden.

Ich persönlich finde gut gemachte Knobelseiten in Zeitschriften eigentlich immer super, aber wie es diesbezüglich bei der PCGH-Leserschaft aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Toll wären auch diese Finde-alle-Fehler-Bilder, etwa mit Nahaufnahmen von Mainboards.


----------



## fuddles (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Toll wären auch diese Finde-alle-Fehler-Bilder, etwa mit Nahaufnahmen von Mainboards.



Stimmt, bissl Humor fehlt da noch. Vote for Fehlerbild !


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bin für geschrottete Teile gegen funktionierende. "Finde alle verbrannten Widerstände und geplatzen Kondensatoren" .


----------



## matrixmorpher (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Weil Eure aktuelle Ausgabe das Thema "15 Jahre 3D" hat, kam mir die Idee, das Ihr auch eine Sonder-DVD mit allen abadanonware Spielen oder zumindest mit allen 3D abadanonware Spielen rausbringt. Falls eine DVD nicht ausreicht, vielleicht auch über mehrere Ausgaben verteilt? Ich "sammel" alte Spiele, da finde ich das toll. Oder alte Spiele mit allen Patches und Änderungen auf eine DVD gebannt. Beispiel: Unreal gibt es mittlerweile mit Directx10 Patch und diveresen anderen Modifikationen. Warum immer nur "Standardware" an den Mann bringen?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Spätestens wenn man sie auf DVD bannt und verkauft ist "Abandonware"(!=Freeware) alles andere als gratis.


----------



## huntertech (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mikrofone! Mal einen Vergleich, angefangen beim Zalman ZM-Mic1 für 4€, bis zum hochwertigen Mini-Mikro für 100€. Was bringt der Preisunterschied, für wen reicht was, ...


----------



## TerrorTomato (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich weiß nicht ob das schon mal gesagt wurde, aber wie wäre es mal wenn ihr OEM-PC's unter die Lupe nimmt? Ich meine das ihr OEM's "einkaufen" geht und halt eben erklärt welche dinger sich lohnen würden, bzw. welche China-Böller sind. Klar, Selfmade ist besser, aber wie sieht es mit Leuten die auf so was keine Lust haben!?

Ist nur so eine spontane Idee


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das hängt dann wohl von dem Programm und den Antworten ab. Ich habe schon mit ca. 40-50 Antworten (Politik-/Zeitgeschichte-Quiz @ Uni-Zeitung) _relativ_ gut vernetzte Strukturen herausbekommen, welche Software das war, weiß ich allerdings nicht mehr - könnte ich aber mittelfristig herausfinden.



Das war entweder ne verdammt gute Software oder verdammt viel Glück. Aber bei 20-30 Wörtern aus einem Katalog von 50 Fragen eine vernetzte Struktur zu bekommen, ist wirklich nicht leicht.



> Ich persönlich finde gut gemachte Knobelseiten in Zeitschriften eigentlich immer super, aber wie es diesbezüglich bei der PCGH-Leserschaft aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Toll wären auch diese Finde-alle-Fehler-Bilder, etwa mit Nahaufnahmen von Mainboards.


 
Natürlich ohne Referenzbild 
Vielleicht solltet ihr so in Zukunft die Grafikqualität neuer Treiber bewerten?


----------



## facehugger (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich über einen groß angelegten Case-Test freuen. Wird auch mal wieder Zeit, wie ich finde Unterteilt in Midi/Bigtower. Getestet werden sollte:


Lautheit
Kühlleistung
Ausstattung/Verarbeitung
Grakas bis zu welcher Länge können verbaut werden?
welche CPU-Kühler passen?
P/L-Verhältnis
Einbau einer Wasserkühlung möglich?
Gruß


----------



## huntertech (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Knobelseiten find ich ziemlich langweilig. Wenn ihr die statt der Werbung einbauen würdet, wär es ganz nett, da das aber logischerweise schlecht fürs Geschäft ist, ... Also weglassen


----------



## Dark-Blood (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich über einen Bericht über SLI freun. Sowas gabs zwar erst letztens, aber "nur" mit Multigpu Grakas. Ich würde mich über einen Vergleich von ich sag mal zwei GTX 470 gegen eine oder zwei GTX 580 freun. Und wenn dann noch Übertaktung mit ins Spiel kommt -> *Freu* XD


----------



## B00 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ich würd gern mal wieder zum Thema 5.1-Headsets was lesen.
> Am besten ne große Marktübersicht von Headsets mit echtem 5.1-Sound


 Bin dafür


----------



## gamer01 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Zusammenstellung der besten Crysis Grafik Verbesserungen auf der DVD freuen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

zB die Rygel-Texturen sind schlicht zu groß.


----------



## gamer01 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

vielleicht könnt ihr sie ja auf eurer Website mal zum Download anbieten oder sonst einen kleinen Artikel schreiben welche eurer Meinung nach die Besten sind.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Uch habe wiedereinmal eine Idee ausn lameng geschüttelt.

Ihr macht doch monatlich die umfragen zu grafikkarten und cpu nutzung der PCGH webseite.
wie wäre es wenn ihr diese ergebnisse abdruckt unddann für Grafikkarten test die alten sagen wir mal ersten 6 karten, die die meisten Stimmen haben als vergleich nimmt.
Und einen benchmark der gleich ist für alle alten karten. damit man endlich einen vergleich hatt, von alter generation zu den neuen.

bei low end grafikkrten würde auch der vergleich zur mittelklasse bzw high end klasse eine karte als ref diehnen , von Ati und nvidia.
plus die älteren genertion also der dierecte vorgänge der von ati und nvidia bestimmt wurde.
der testparcour sollte höchstenz alle 4 jahre geändert werden.zurückreichende gen maximal  3 genertionen, bsp gforce  gt(s)x2xx gtx(Ss)x4xx gt(s)x5xx
einen verweiss das grafikkarten älterer generationen, für heutige spiele reichen bis zu welcher generation in welcher auflösung.
Am besten per tabelle.
In etwa so
Oder statt auflösung die spiele auflisten, die sehr beliebt sind.

und einen artikel ab wann ist eine Grafikkarte defekt,oder wie regle ich eine RMA ab.Ich kann und kenne das alles schon, aber es sol ja auch noch nachwuchs geben 
Oder mal als standard, was nervt am meisten an windows, i-net security test als standard in tabelle am ende des heftes, tests alle halbe Jahre
Kriterien wie
explorer performance
i-net verbindung performance, besonder ping
sicherheit
bequemlichkeit,oder muss ich mich drum kümmern,firewall einstellungen fehlalarm meldung im hintergrund und prozess stop bei spielen, nervt echt
fehlalarme
bediehnung
reaktionzeit von windows
sicherheitsreaktion
web schutz beim browsen istmittlerweile wichtiger als alles andere

Dann eine liste von spielen die noch auf win 7 laufen, ich weiss das dies kaum als rdakteur zu schaffen ist, aber ein quickpol wird helfen ausser die forensoftware erlaubt nicht mehr als 100 einträge. dann macht mehrere
i etwa so, spielxxx ,wahl ja nein mit mühe
spätestenz bei windows 8 wird das wieder ein thema.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



byaliar schrieb:


> Ihr macht doch monatlich die umfragen zu grafikkarten und cpu nutzung der PCGH webseite.
> wie wäre es wenn ihr diese ergebnisse abdruckt unddann für Grafikkarten test die alten sagen wir mal ersten 6 karten, die die meisten Stimmen haben als vergleich nimmt.
> Und einen benchmark der gleich ist für alle alten karten. damit man endlich einen vergleich hatt, von alter generation zu den neuen.
> 
> ...


Das ist im Prinzip mit dem Special 15 Jahre 3D in der 06/2011 geschehen - sogar mit wesentlich mehr Karten.
Problematisch ist halt, nicht zu synthetische Benchmarks zu finden, die auf den alten Dingern noch aussagekräftige Werte außerhalb des Rundungsfehlers (0,3 vs. 0,2 Fps?) liefern und nicht ins CPU-Limit rennen, wie es viele unserer früher benutzten Benchmarks inzwischen tun.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da BD ja mehr oder weniger in den Startlöchern steht, und mit einem komplett neuem Konzept aufwarten kann, aber auch Sandy (1155 als auch 2011) mit dem LLC etc daher kommen, würde ich mal gern in der Print eine genaue Analyse der Cachestrukturen sehen.

Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit die Caches mit geeigneten Benches auszuwerten, und so die Cachegröße, Cachelinesize, Latenzen etc. zu vergleichen

Im Anhang ist ein etwas überladenes Bild zu sehen, wo man dann daraus die einzelnen Werte ablesen kann. Wenn man  dann grad die Werte an der Grenze nimmt (also auf 4-6 Linien reduziert) könnte man direkt die Unterschiedlichen Caches miteinander visuell vergleichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS hier sieht man recht schön, das der L2 des E8400 6MB groß ist. Für die unterschiedlichen Caches sollte man, damit man die Sache gut sehen kann immer nur eine Stufe rein nehmen.


----------



## Shi (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test dieser neuen Graka wäre cool 
The Most Wanted IceQ Models: 6970 IceQ Series < Technologie News < News | HIS Graphic Cards


----------



## Rolk (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Shi schrieb:


> Ein Test dieser neuen Graka wäre cool
> The Most Wanted IceQ Models: 6970 IceQ Series < Technologie News < News | HIS Graphic Cards



Das bringt mich auf eine Idee. 
Wie wärs mit einem Special über Custom Design Grafikkarten die ihre Abwärme direkt  (oder zumindest weitestgehend) aus dem PC Gehäuse befördern?


----------



## TankCommander (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hey PCGH-Team,

ich hoffe das bei euren neuen Kühler Test in der kommenden Ausgabe der Muggen3 dabei ist, und das der Muggen2 sowie der Silver Arrow zum vergleichen gelistet sind. Bei mir steht ein Kühler -wechsel an und ich warte nur auf euren Test.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mugen 3 ist im Test, der Rest nicht.


----------



## TankCommander (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Schade! Würde das nicht Sinn machen den Muggen2 nochmals zu testen mit dem neuen Wertungssystem? Durch einen direkten Vergleich Muggen3 mit Muggen2 könnten sich die Leser ein besseres Bild machen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die wichtigsten Silver-Arrow-Vergleichswerte gibt's im Einkaufsführer (neues Wertungssystem). Ein Mugen-2-Test mit dem neuen Testsystem ist derzeit nicht geplant. In älteren Ausgaben haben wir sowohl den Mugen 2 als auch die Rev. B getestet und aufgrund der begrenzten Ressourcen muss irgendwo ein Schlussstrich gezogen werden.


----------



## Rolk (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Doofe Frage: Können wir im nächsten Heft mit dem 1. grösseren Test für AM3+ Boards rechnen? Weil verfügbar sind schon einige...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Meinst du, es wäre sinnvoll, diese mit einem AMD FX-Prozessor aka Bulldozer zu testen?


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nääääääääääääääääääääääääää..............

Wie kommst du auf solch komische Ideen? 

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall schon auf den Test. Wird wirklich SEHR spannend.


----------



## ile (12. Juni 2011)

TankCommander schrieb:
			
		

> Schade! Würde das nicht Sinn machen den Muggen2 nochmals zu testen mit dem neuen Wertungssystem? Durch einen direkten Vergleich Muggen3 mit Muggen2 könnten sich die Leser ein besseres Bild machen.





			
				PCGH_Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Die wichtigsten Silver-Arrow-Vergleichswerte gibt's im Einkaufsführer (neues Wertungssystem). Ein Mugen-2-Test mit dem neuen Testsystem ist derzeit nicht geplant. In älteren Ausgaben haben wir sowohl den Mugen 2 als auch die Rev. B getestet und aufgrund der begrenzten Ressourcen muss irgendwo ein Schlussstrich gezogen werden.



Es würde aber wirklich Sinn machen, den Mugen 2 nochmal mit rein zu nehmen, zumal er ja unzweifelhaft ein absoluter Kassenschlager war.


----------



## Rolk (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Meinst du, es wäre sinnvoll, diese mit einem AMD FX-Prozessor aka Bulldozer zu testen?



Was mich angeht, ich nehme alles.


----------



## KILLTHIS (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fand den Artikel über Mini-PCs als solchen toll, aber was mich mal wirklich interessieren würde, wäre ein Vergleich von Gaming-PCs im mATX- oder Mini-ITX-Standard mitsamt Temperaturen. Man findet doch eher mühsam Berichte darüber, wie sich dieses oder jenes System in einem solch kleinen Format schlägt oder aber Temperaturen von Grafikkarten / CPUs als solche unter diesen Bedingungen.

Alternativ wäre vielleicht auch mal ein Artikel über die Einrichtung eines HTPCs interessant, wenn man das Windows Media Center verwendet.


----------



## TankCommander (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde einen Bericht rund ums Online - Spielen interessieren.


----------



## jobo (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo, 
ich fände es sehr gut, wenn ihr mal einen großen SSD Test macht. Ihr testet immerwieder ein paar SSDs und ändert immer wieder das Wertungssystem. Man verliert den Überblick, ihr solltet mal eine große Testreihe machen. Kann man eigentlich die Noten von den SSDs auf die Selben mit andern Kapazitäten übertragen?


----------



## rolli (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@jobo
Bei den meisten Controllern außer Sandforce haben die kleineren SSDs eine geringere Leistung.
Daher lassen sich die Noten sicher nicht so direkt übertragen.


----------



## zweilinkehaende (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eine Testreihe über Lüfter (80,*120,140*,200,220) und über NTs (hauptsächlich Midrange: 400-600 Watt) ware toll.
Beide "Abteilungen" sind groß und kaum durch Internetrecherche zu klären.

z.Bsp.:
Lautstärke  (Bitte in db(a) und sone)
Durchsatz (Bei Lüftern die Luft, bei NTs die 12V Leitung)
Energieeffizienz
Sonstiges (Montierungsprobleme, etc.)
bei NTs: Schutzschaltungen, Stabilität


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



jobo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich fände es sehr gut, wenn ihr mal einen großen SSD Test macht. Ihr testet immerwieder ein paar SSDs und ändert immer wieder das Wertungssystem. Man verliert den Überblick, ihr solltet mal eine große Testreihe machen. Kann man eigentlich die Noten von den SSDs auf die Selben mit andern Kapazitäten übertragen?



Seit ich den Fachbereich vor circa anderthalb Jahren übernommen habe, wurde das Wertungssystem soweit ich weiß 1x geändert - zur letzten Ausgabe. Wir testen immer mal wieder SSDs, das ist richtig, denn im Gegensatz zu bsw. Grafikkarten kommen mit einer neuen Generation nicht alle Hersteller zugleich auf den Markt - die alternative wäre, dieses Jahr gegen Juli/August das erste Mal einen großen SSD-Test zu machen. Auch nicht gut, oder?

Die Wertungen sind nicht auf andere Kapazitäten übertragbar - oft sind verschieden viele Kanäle bestückt, und bei den neuen Sandforces wirkt sich offenbar zusätzlich die Wahl des NANDs aus.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Seit ich den Fachbereich vor circa anderthalb Jahren übernommen habe, wurde das Wertungssystem soweit ich weiß 1x geändert - zur letzten Ausgabe. Wir testen immer mal wieder SSDs, das ist richtig, denn im Gegensatz zu bsw. Grafikkarten kommen mit einer neuen Generation nicht alle Hersteller zugleich auf den Markt - die alternative wäre, dieses Jahr gegen Juli/August das erste Mal einen großen SSD-Test zu machen. Auch nicht gut, oder?
> 
> Die Wertungen sind nicht auf andere Kapazitäten übertragbar - oft sind verschieden viele Kanäle bestückt, und bei den neuen Sandforces wirkt sich offenbar zusätzlich die Wahl des NANDs aus.


Genau deshalb war der letze Test wertlos, 600 vs. 120 vs. 240 ist unfair.
Vergleicht doch mak ein paar 64 und ein paar 120er SSDs, die meißten kaufen eh nicht teurere


----------



## TankCommander (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Genau deshalb war der letze Test wertlos, 600 vs. 120 vs. 240 ist unfair.
> Vergleicht doch mak ein paar 64 und ein paar 120er SSDs, die meißten kaufen eh nicht teurere




Meine Preisklasse liegt auch bei den 64 - 128er SSDs. Alles andere ist zu teuer und steht nicht im Preisleistungsverhältnis! Die Preise sollten doch eigentlich fallen 2011 ? Bis jetzt leider noch nichts davon gemerkt.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir eine Ergänzung. 
(Falls das hier nicht der richtige Thread dafür ist bitte ich um Verschiebung des Posts).

Bei den Netzteiltests vermisse ich eine Angabe zum eigentlichen Hersteller.
Ihr schreibt schön welche Kondensatoren wo verbaut sind und bis vie viel Grad sie arbeiten (was nicht immer ausschlaggebende ist) aber es wird nicht gesagt auf wessen Basis das Netzteil gebaut wird. Nur beim Corsair AX habt ihr in der letzten Ausgabe erwähnt dass es von Seasonic kommt aber sonst bei keinem anderen Netzteil in diesem Test.
Es wäre schön zu wissen wer der eigentliche Hersteller ist. Das könnte man sicher mit einer weiteren Zeile in der Tabelle einführen.

Vielleicht auch mal in Kombination mit einer vollständigen Auflistung aller aktuell erhältlichen Netzteile.
Das ist bestimmt eine Menge Arbeit aber viele User interessieren sich sicher dafür.


----------



## jobo (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke für din Infos! Habe den SSD-Artikel erst gestern gelesen.
Leider sind bisher nicht so vile 60GB Modelle getestet worden. Diese Kapazität finde ich am Intgeresantesten, da etwas mehr als 1oo€ noch bezahlbar ist und 60GB auch nicht so klein ist.
Über etwas mehr Modell und wenn möglich auch von dern etwas kleiner Modellen würde ich mich wirklich freuen? Ich möchte mir bald eine SSD zulegen, aber dann sollte es auch eine aktuelle mit Sandforce 3 oder vergleichbarem Controller sein und davon gibts bisher so gut wie keine Tests.
Ich habe aber noch eine Frage: Irgendwo im Artikel steht dass ein Sata 3GBit/s-Port 6GBit/s übertragen kann. Stimmt das? Druckfehler? 
Ich habe ein MSI P55-GD65 mit Sata3Gbits-Ports würde das aktuell SSDs mit Sata 6Gbit/s ausbremsen?


----------



## zweilinkehaende (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@jobo: Das war in der letzten Ausgabe ein Leserbrief.
   Das Ergebnis war:
      Nur minimal und bei aktuellen Hochleistungs-SSDs (ungefähr)
Das mit den 6Gbit/s ist glaube ich iwie falsch:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA

Da steht das genau beschrieben (die neuen SATA III Anschlüsse werden unten beschrieben)

@Treshold & NTs: Ich würde es schön finden wenn außerdem mehr Wert auf Preis/Leistung bei den NT gelegt wird:
Der Preis/Leistungssieger der Top-10 ist immer noch spitzenklasse, was für den Durchschnittsgamer 
und für die meisten zu viel ist. 
Also ein Punkt zum sparen. (jetzt nicht so viel das man zu OEM-Schrott greift aber 50€ Preisunterschied für 2 Prozentpunkte?)


----------



## Per4mance (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

einen Headset test mit offenen und geschlossen, mit und ohne usb .


ich such zufällig grad nen neues offenes mit usb 


jo nen test zu nen paar 64er ssd wär auch toll . ich hab zwar schon ne m4 aber bin zufrieden


----------



## BikeRider (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Areos schrieb:


> einen Headset Test mit offenen und geschlossen, mit und ohne USB .


 Und echten 5.1-Sound


----------



## axel25 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und auch ein paar Headsets aus dem unteren preisspektrum von 20 bis 50€ wären cool.


----------



## crusader (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich habe mal vor einiger Zeit in einer anderen Zeitschrift von abgefahrenen Sicherheitssystemen für die Festplatte gelesen.

Darum ging es, sensible Daten nicht auf die Festplatte zu speichern, sondern auf einen umgebauten Arbeitsspeicher, der mit einer Batterie versorgt wird, wenn der PC mal nicht am Netz sein sollte. Wird der PC angehoben oder eine falsche Taste gedrückt, wird die Stromversorgung des umgebauten Arbeitsspeichers, der als Wechselmedium angesehen werden kann, gekappt. Damit sind sofort alle Daten im Notfall gelöscht.

Solche abgefahrenen Themen will ich lesen.


----------



## Ciesto (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo,

ich bin jetzt schon eine ganze Weile im Netz auf der Suche nach aussagekräftigen Benchmarks oder Vergleichstest von unterschiedlichen Grafikkarten. Jetzt werden viele sagen, davon gibt es doch mehr als genug! Sicher gibt es die, aber ich suche Tests, welche auch das Thema CUDA ausführlich mit aufgreifen. Inzwischen gibt es ja eine ganze Menge Software, welche von der CUDA Technik gebrauch machen.

Mich interessiert hier besonders, welchen Leistungsgewinn ich durch eine neue Grafikkarte erreichen kann. Schön wäre da ein Vergleich von der GTS250 bis hin zur aktuellsten GTX590. Interessant dabei ist mit sicherheit auch, inwieweit die Leistung vom restlichen System abhängig ist (Pentium, Core2Duo, Core2Quad, Core i3 i5 i7, etc...)

So, dass wäre mein Wunsch...
der ist doch "erfüllbar", oder?

Gruß
Ciesto


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Etwas, was in diese Richtung geht, kommt in der 09/2011.


----------



## ACDSee (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich vermisse seit längerer Zeit konkrete Benchmarks zum Thema Multimonitoring, daher wünsche ich mir einen ausführlichen Benchmark-Beitrag zu diesem Thema.

Nach meinem Wunsch sollten aktuelle Grafikkarten (HD 5870/6870/6950/6970/6990) und GTX 460/560 TI/480/570/580/590) soweit möglich einzeln und im CF bzw. SLI in den Auflösungen 5760*1080 und 5040*1050 getestet werden.
Weiterhin wäre es toll, wenn insbesondere darauf eingegangen würde, wie sich verschiedene SLI-Systeme in 3*Full-HD *+3D *verhalten (insbesondere ob 2  oder 3 Grafikkarten nötig sind und wie sich hier die Speichermenge der  Grafikkarten bemerkbar macht (GTX 580 SLI mit 1,5 bzw. 3 GiB; GTX 480 SLI; GTX 570 SLI; 3*GTX 460 2 GB).

Das Thema Multimonitoring ist recht breit und bisher kaum in der Tiefe bedient, man könnte auch direkt ein Sonderheft draus machen.
(Monitorempfehlungen für High-End und Budget; Multi-GPU-Setups + Anleitung zur Installation; Treibereinstellungen; OC/undervolting; Kühlungsoptimierung;  Lautstärkeoptimierung; Benchmarks; Leistungsaufnahme und Netzteilempfehlungen;  Vergleich Vision Surround mit Eyefinity; Softwarelösungen; Umgang mit unterschiedlich großen Displays; etc.)


----------



## BikeRider (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich über Tipps und Tricks von PCGH-PCs freuen. _So reizen sie ihren PCGH-PC aus_ oder so.
Die besten, ohne Schwierigkeiten benutzbaren CPU-, Speicher- und Grafikkarten-Timings.


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ACDSee schrieb:


> (...)


 Genau sowas fände ich super, da es soetwas noch nicht im Inet gibt! (bzw. ich nichts gefunden habe...)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hab ich mir auch schon mehrfach gewünscht. Leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## TankCommander (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wärs den mal mit "Wie richte ich WIN7 optimal für eine SSD ein??" Im ganzen Internet findet man 1000 Möglichkeiten. So einen Guide bzw. was macht Sinn und was nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einfach installieren, den Rest macht Win7


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die SSD braucht man nicht mal zu partitionieren, weils sich bei den Größen einfach nicht lohnt.


----------



## TankCommander (6. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach installieren, den Rest macht Win7



Was ist mit Windows search, prefetch, Auslagerung der temps, virtueller Speicher ja oder nein ? Boot defrag, etc.  Sorry bei mir hat sich win7 nicht alleine eingestellt.


----------



## Lorin (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir ein wirklich ausführliches Special zum Thema "Grafikhardware optimal nutzen". Thematisch in der Richtung "Was geht mit Ihrer Hardware/Auflösung" Wieviel AA/AF/AO ist möglich, mit den populärsten Spielen. Also recht detailliert zu den einzelnen Games mit Benchmarks etc. Die bisherigen Artikel haben mir dazu immer sehr gut gefallen, und ich würde mir da eine Vertiefung des Themas wünschen. Auch einen Extra-Kasten "Wie finde ich den optimalen Kompromiss zwischen FPS/Optik in 10 einfachen Schritten" o.ä. wäre super.

Hoffe ich konnte euch mit dieser Anregung ein geistiges Rodeo bereiten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



TankCommander schrieb:


> Was ist mit Windows search, prefetch, Auslagerung der temps, virtueller Speicher ja oder nein ? Boot defrag, etc.  Sorry bei mir hat sich win7 nicht alleine eingestellt.


Die Search kille ich eh immer, da sonst meine HDD dauernd lärmt. Temp bleibt, da die SSD schneller ist als die HDD, Pagefile ebenfalls (ohne laufen einige Spiele/Anwendungen nicht). Die Defragmentierung schaltet Win7 bei der SSD automatisch aus. Deswegen sagte ich ja: "den Rest macht Win7".


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Den Suchindex nutze ich voll, sonst ist das Suchfeld im Startmenü sinnfrei.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

jo ich auch, ist ganz praktisch eigentlich 

Ich wills auf jeden Fall nicht mehr missen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich auch nicht und dass dabei die Festplatte ab und wann mal läuft, stört mich nicht, die Platten sind eh entkoppelt, die höre ich nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der sucht auch so


----------



## Skysnake (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aber er findet doch damit schneller oder?

Zumindest ist mir bei  Win7 aufgefallen, dass er viele Sachen nicht suchen muss, oder mir direkt so die Größe von Ordnern etc. sagen kann. 

Einfach von den Sachen, auf die ich hin und wieder zugreife. Hat das damit nichts zu tun?

Wenn nein, klär uns mal auf, was das Ding machen soll


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Suchen bzw. finden tut Win7 schon schneller, aber das Gerödel nervt (mich) halt.


----------



## FanomFrame (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

mich als schüler würde ein Sonderheft Casemodding interessieren

edit: ist das das letzte Sonderheft ??? habs noch nich


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Im aktuellen Sonderheft gibt es einen großen Casemod-Teil, in dem verschiedene Projekte und deren Umsetzung vorgestellt werden: Tuning 2011: PCGH-Extreme-Sonderheft 02/2011 weiter am Kiosk oder bequem im Shop bestellbar - pc games hardware, sonderheft
Lässt sich hier bestellen: http://shop.computec.de/pcgameshard...rdware-sonderheft-02-2011-pc-tuning-2011.html


----------



## debalz (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde nach wie vor gerne mal etwas über die Entwicklung eines Spiels lesen - hier im Forum wird ja immer fleißig diskutiert was bei einem Spielerelease gut oder schlecht war und so weiter. Interessant wären einmal die strukturellen Verknüpfungen von Entwicklern, Vertrieb etc. wer was wem zu sagen hat, dazu gehört wohl auch das Thema Finanzen - und auf der anderen Seite welche inhaltlichen Bausteine bei einem Spiel abgearbeitet werden müssen und z.B. warum immer wieder Spiel auf den Markt kommen die Nachbesserungsbedarf haben...


----------



## Tommy_H (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fänd's toll wenn Ihr mal einen Test / Marktübersicht machen würdet von Monitoren in der Preisklasse um 400 - 500 Euro, also nicht die ganz günstigen. Und die dann bes. in der Bildqualität vergleicht mit den günstigen um 200 - 250 Euro (die waren ja zuletzt im Test), so etwa nach dem Motto "Lohnt sich das?"


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der sucht auch so


 
Ja, aber er findet nichts.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Windows Search ist bei mir aus, aber Win7 sucht und findet - nur weint es, weil der Index abgeschaltet ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gerne mal einen Vergleich von aktuellen Grafikkarten in Photoshop, auch mit den Quadro-Workstationkarten!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In welcher Hinsicht? Von Haus aus wird per OGL ja nicht sooo viel mehr gemacht als GPU-Beschleunigung von zoomen oder drehen. Oder sprichst du eher externe Filter an?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> In welcher Hinsicht? Von Haus aus wird per OGL ja nicht sooo viel mehr gemacht als GPU-Beschleunigung von zoomen oder drehen. Oder sprichst du eher externe Filter an?


 Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich mich damit nicht so sehr aus.
Wenn man nur zoomen und drehen beschleunigen kann, ist es ja sinnlos, also sry!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Windows Search ist bei mir aus, aber Win7 sucht und findet - nur weint es, weil der Index abgeschaltet ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist aber doch voll bekloppt. 
Ich tippe was ins Suchfeld bei "Start" ein und innerhalb von 1-3 Sekunden habe ich das Ergebnis, fertig.
Würde ich das so machen wie du, würde ich ewig warten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Würde ich das so machen wie du, würde ich ewig warten.


 Würde ich das so machen wie du, würde ich wahnsinnig werden. Stichwort HDD-Gerödel (trotz Dämmbox, ich hasse das Geräusch).


----------



## TankCommander (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Seit Windows Search bei mir deaktiviert ist Ruhe kein Gerödel mehr! Finde ich gut


----------



## kmf (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die aktuelle Print hatte diesmal für mich einige sehr interessante und fesselnde Themen. Deswegen hab ich für das nächste Heft keinen speziellen Wunsch. 

Hab ihr für die nächste Ausgabe überhaupt genug Leute, man denke mal an die anstehende Urlaubszeit. Man könnte deswegen vielleicht was receyclen - Crysis 2 DX11 etc fällt mir da spontan ein.


----------



## Taitan (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir aus aktuellem Anlass:

Tastaturen perfekt nass reinigen. 

Früher bei den Billigteilen reichte es das Keyboard in die Waschmaschine zu geben...heute scheint mir das aufgrund leuchtender Tasten bzw. immer mehr Displays ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Trotzdem finden allerhand Schmutzpartikel den Weg in die Tastatur...Schweißdreck, Fingernägel, Haare, Tomatensaucenflecke sind noch die harmlosesten Vertreter. 

Cool wäre die Reinigung anhand der Logitech G15 zu erklären.


----------



## Homerclon (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Tomatensoßenflecken? Ähm, einfach überm Teller bleiben, und nicht den Teller hinter die Tastatur stellen und dann mit der Gabel über die Tastatur bewegen. 
Spritzer lassen sich auch verhindern, falls du diese meintest.

Aber Tasten lassen sich eigentlich immer abnehmen, dann kann man wunderbar reinigen.


----------



## Tommy_H (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es gibt für die Tastatur auch so ne gelb-grüne Jelly Paste, so ähnlich wie Knet, mit der reinigt es sich sehr gut. Heisst CyberClean. Weiss aber nicht ob die in DE auch verkauft wird.

http://www.cyberclean.ch


----------



## watercooled (10. Juli 2011)

Die gibt's bey GetDigital für unverschämt teure Preise zu kaufen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Würde ich das so machen wie du, würde ich wahnsinnig werden. Stichwort HDD-Gerödel (trotz Dämmbox, ich hasse das Geräusch).



/sign.
Die zweimal im Jahr, wo ich nicht mehr weiß, wo ich was selbst finde, kann ich auch warten. Dann lieber häufiger Ruhe. Wobei mich gar nicht mal so sehr die Zugriffsgeräusche stören (jedenfalls von meinen Samsungs. Die Barracuda 7200.10, die ich vorrübergehend im Einsatz habe, ist eine Katastrophe), sondern das (ungedämmte) Laufgeräusch. Aber Festplatten-Stand-By kann man eben auch vergessen, wenn Windows immer mal wieder nachguckt, ob sich nichts geändert hat...




Tommy_H schrieb:


> Es gibt für die Tastatur auch so ne gelb-grüne Jelly Paste, so ähnlich wie Knet, mit der reinigt es sich sehr gut. Heisst CyberClean. Weiss aber nicht ob die in DE auch verkauft wird.
> 
> http://www.cyberclean.ch


 
Als (weniger erfolgreiches) Kinderspielzeug ist das Zeug z.T. noch als Slime erhältlich. Irgendwann ist ein paar Nerds aufgefallen, dass es eigentlich nie wirklich Spaß gemacht, aber allen Dreck aufgesammelt hat -> Geschäftsidee.
Ich für meinen Teil beschränke mich darauf, schmierige Sachen von der Tastatur fernzuhalten und gelegentlich mal den Staubsauger dranzuhalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber Festplatten-Stand-By kann man eben auch vergessen, wenn Windows immer mal wieder nachguckt, ob sich nichts geändert hat...


 
Bei mir schalten die Festplatten nie ab.
Total nervig, wenn ich auf eine Platte zugreifen will und dann hat Windows sie mal abgeschaltet und Sekundenlang passiert nicht, man hört nur, wie sie anläuft, *das *ist nervig.
Meine Platten höre ich nicht, wenn der Indexer läuft, man sieht nur die Diode blinken, das ist alles.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, ich hör schon die Zugriffe auf die Platte, aber daran gewöhnt man sich eigentlich. Mir fällts bewusst zumindest nicht auf, und sobald Musik läuft, oder die GPU gefordert wird, ist eh sense, dann hört man nur die. Ne 5870 im Referenzdesign ist halt nicht wirklich leise


----------



## BikeRider (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ne 5870 im Referenzdesign ist halt nicht wirklich leise


 Stimmt
Merk ich jeden Tag an meiner 5870


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei mir schalten die Festplatten nie ab.
> Total nervig, wenn ich auf eine Platte zugreifen will und dann hat Windows sie mal abgeschaltet und Sekundenlang passiert nicht, man hört nur, wie sie anläuft, *das *ist nervig.
> Meine Platten höre ich nicht, wenn der Indexer läuft, man sieht nur die Diode blinken, das ist alles.



Bei mir dauert das maximal zwei Sekunden (und das auch nur, weil der RAID staggered anläuft) 
Damit kann ich leben, denn es passiert ja nur, wenn ich sowieso minutenlang nicht auf die Festplatte zugreife und damit selten.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, ich hör schon die Zugriffe auf die Platte, aber daran gewöhnt man sich eigentlich. Mir fällts bewusst zumindest nicht auf, und sobald Musik läuft, oder die GPU gefordert wird, ist eh sense, dann hört man nur die. Ne 5870 im Referenzdesign ist halt nicht wirklich leise


 
Ich vermeide lieber die (Referenz)Lüfter und höhre meine Platten weiterhin


----------



## iceman650 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

KLICK
Also ich würde mich sehr über einen Vergleichstest zwischen Opamps ("Verstärkerchips" auf Soundkarten) freuen, damit werden einige User hier im Forum ihre Soundkarten noch aufpolieren können. 


Ebenfalls interessant wäre ein Test zum Thema "Sound in Perfektion am Schreibtisch".
Da zum Beispiel einen günstigen Stereo-Receiver (Denon DRA500-AE oder Kenwood RA-5000) und günstige Stereo-Lautsprecher (Nubert nuBox 101, KEF iQ1 oder KEF Q100).
Dazu dann noch die bereits getesteten Teufel D500 THX und Yamaha HS80 sowie die neu erschienenen Nubert nuPro A10.
Somit auch einen Vergleich zwischen einer Lösung mit Passivlautsprechern im Vergleich zu Aktivlautsprechern und einem Vergleich zu herkömmlichen Surroundsystemen von Teufel etc.


Mfg, ice


----------



## Russel Grow (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

[Wissen] -Artikel, die habe ich immer gerne gelesen. Tests hin oder her, die Wissenartikel finde ich viel spannender.


----------



## Z28LET (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vielleicht mal bei einem der nächsten grösseren CPU oder GPU Tests die Leistung in Folding@Home "benchen". Auch im natürlich die Performance im Vergleich zur Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ist bereits geschehen. Mit dem neuen Beta-Client 7.1.24 und Core 16 (Radeon) bzw. Core 15 (Geforce) - kommt in Ausgabe 09.


----------



## Henninges (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*


----------



## Z28LET (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

LoL
Das geht ja schnell hier!


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2011)

Ich fände einen Spiele-mod-bench cool. Also beliebte Spiele auf aktuellen Intel und AMD Systemen, ohne und mit Mods.


----------



## crusader (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ihr könntet doch mal über die aktuelle Spionagehardware berichten. Das wäre mal interessanter und abwechslungsreicher als die ewigen sich wiederholenden Vergleiche und Tuning-Tipps.

Schaut mal hier, was es da für interessante 007-Geräte gibt, die die No Name Crew vom BKA ergattert hat:
Directory Listing of //2-NN-Crew - Leaks/Bundespolizei/BP_PACK_No-Name-Crew/Sonstiges/GPRSPack BLKA/Dokumentation/


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Z28LET schrieb:


> LoL
> Das geht ja schnell hier!


 In 14 Minuten vom Wunsch zum fertigen Artikel – und das auf einem Sonntag. Schwer zu toppen!


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gerne einen Test des neuen Samsung 3D-Monitors. 

Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D

http://www.samsung.de/de/Privatkunden/Buero/Displays/LEDDisplays/s27a950d/LS27A950DSEN/detail.aspx

Der Monitor soll ja bald in großen Stückzahlen lieferbar sein.


----------



## christian.pitt (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ist halt n 'bisschen' teuer fürn tft...


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das is ja noch billig! Schau dir mal den 27" von Eizo an.  Der Flexscan SX2762W ist noch einen tick teurer. Eizo FlexScan SX2762W-BK schwarz, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Dagegen ist der Samsung direkt ja noch bezahlbar.


----------



## christian.pitt (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

der samsung ist aber ein 'normaler' tn...


----------



## TBF_Avenger (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal gerne interresieren, was eine seperate Grafikkarte für PhysX-Berechnungen bringt und ob Low-End Grafikkarten wie die GT430/GT520 schon dafür geeignet sind.


----------



## christian.pitt (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

das siehst du, durch einige rechersche, in dem sammelthrad: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update*


----------



## ASD_588 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

köntet ihr mal 3TB grose festplatten testen?


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juli 2011)

Ein Test mit 3tb wär gut. Bin ich auch für.

Auch interessant wäre ein Transferratenntest von HDDs mit SATA3 6Gbs Schnittstelle von einer Platte zur anderen. Beide müssen also diesen Anschluss haben. Dazu einen Vergleich mit den selben Platten an einem SATA II Controller.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> köntet ihr mal 3TB grose festplatten testen?


 
Deskstar 7K3000, Caviar Black 2TB und Barracuda XT 3TB (Modellnummern: HDS723030ALA640 WD2001FASS ST33000651AS) hatten wir in Ausgabe 05/2011. Welche Modelle vermisst du konkret?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Mich würde mal gerne interresieren, was eine seperate Grafikkarte für PhysX-Berechnungen bringt und ob Low-End Grafikkarten wie die GT430/GT520 schon dafür geeignet sind.


 
In der kommenden Ausgabe 09/2011 (ab 3. August) haben wir im großen "GPU ausreizen"-Special (General-Purpose Grafik) einen Teil zu GPU-Physx.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Do Berek (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Internet-Surfsticks,Blu-Ray-Software,Mid-Range GraKa's im P/L Verhältnis und Multicore und Crossfire Ünterstützung in Games wären die Themen die mich grad sehr interessieren täten


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sofern für dich "Mid-Range" bis 150 Euro geht, sei dir ebenfalls die kommende Ausgabe empfohlen.  Darüber hinaus gehen wird dann in der 10/2011.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (6. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was mich angeht, mehr getestete AM3+ Boards wären nice. Vielleicht könnte man mal eine Umfrage machen welche Modelle gewünscht wären falls ihr an die Samples rankommt.


----------



## garfield36 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich findes es schade, dass keine SSDs mit SLC- und eMLC-Chips getestet werden. Für meinen Rechner habe ich mich für eine Solidata K5 (64GB) entschieden. Sie ist zwar nicht so schnell wie aktuelle MLC-Modelle, aber eine herkömmliche Festplatte schlägt sie doch deutlich. Und 100.000 Schreibzyklen statt 10.000 sind ja nicht zu verachten. Und die K5 bekommt man immerhin "schon" für knapp 200.- Euro.
Eine Winkom Powerdrive SL-8 60GB mit SLC-Chips gibt es um 199.- Euro. Das Modell mit 100GB ist ab € 299.- erhältlich. Ich denke, diese Modelle wären doch einen Test wert.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen Artikel zum Thema Loudness-War und Programmen mit denen man Clipping messen kann (Dynamic Range Meter, Clipping Analyzer etc). Krönung wäre natürlich eines oder mehrere Tools auf der Heft-DVD mit dabei zu haben. Insbesondere der DR Meter ist einfach zu handhaben und nützlich für den schnellen Blick.

Als Gegenleistung kann man ja mal etwas ausführlicher über die Verantwortlichen berichten. Das Thema und die Organisation verdienen mehr Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## david430 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich muss pokerclock recht geben. es ist ewigkeiten her, als ich die letzte pcgh gekauft habe, geschweige denn der version mit heft dvd. das wäre für mich wieder ein grund, eine pcgh anzuschaffen!


----------



## python7960 (10. August 2011)

Wenn es möglich ist, ein test (OC, und Unterschied wie sie läuft mit x4,x6 Intel und amd processoren) zur gigabyte hd 6970 OC2  leider im netz Wurde ich nicht fünndig.
MfG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Je schneller die CPU, desto schneller ist die Gesamt-Performance der HD 6970. Sprich mit einem i5-2500K hast im Mittel mehr Fps als mit einem X4 955, je höher die Grafik-Settings, desto "egaler" wird die CPU. Das OC dürfte im Rahmen des Üblichen liegen.


----------



## python7960 (10. August 2011)

@pcgh Mark
die OC2 wurde gut überarbeitet ddr5 ist auch anders als bei Standard
Modellen.
Danke


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Welches Modell hast du: GV-R697OC2-2GD oder GV-R697OC-2GD? Beide haben 2.750 MHz Speichertakt, laut Gigabyte von Hynix oder Samsung. Die fertigen GDDR5 maximal bis 5 respektive 6 Gbps - das bedeutet rechnerisch 3.000 MHz Speichertakt. Je nachdem wie gut die Chips sind, erreichst du damit schon mal 3,1 GHz (das war's dann aber auch).


----------



## python7960 (10. August 2011)

Ich habe GV-R6970C2 2GB 
Die taktet: gpu mit 920 mhz und ddr5 mit 1450mhz (2900)
Im CCC gpu 800-1200mhz
DDR5 1450-1650MHZ
und bei der Standard hd 6970
Im CCC GPU 800-950MHZ
UND DDR5 1350-1450MHZ
MfG
Schade dass zu GV-R6970C2 kein test gibt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir einen Artikel zum Thema Loudness-War und Programmen mit denen man Clipping messen kann (Dynamic Range Meter, Clipping Analyzer etc). Krönung wäre natürlich eines oder mehrere Tools auf der Heft-DVD mit dabei zu haben. Insbesondere der DR Meter ist einfach zu handhaben und nützlich für den schnellen Blick.
> 
> Als Gegenleistung kann man ja mal etwas ausführlicher über die Verantwortlichen berichten. Das Thema und die Organisation verdienen mehr Aufmerksamkeit.


 
da bin ich auch schwer dafür


----------



## HAWX (10. August 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:
			
		

> da bin ich auch schwer dafür



/sign!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dieses Thema finde ich auch interessant, da es mich privat immer wieder verfolgt. Um nicht zu sehr in abstrakte Hi-Fi-Gefilde abzudriften, könnte man bei einem PCGH-Artikel zum Beispiel nicht nur einige Musikstücke analysieren, sondern auch einige Spiele-Soundtracks hinsichtlich dieser Problematik abklopfen.


----------



## rolli (10. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Oh ja, der letzte Soundartikel war auch hochinteressant. Bitte mehr zum Thema!

Der Sound eines Spiels ist mir meistens wichtiger als die Grafik; leider zählt für die meisten nur die Optik.
Ich hatte auch schon Spiele, bei denen die Musik auf 64-kbit/s-MP3s geschrumpft wurde, obwohl auf dem Datenträger noch massig Platz gewesen wäre. Warum tut man sowas nur?


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mal sehen was der Rest dazu sagt , wäre nicht das Problem von meiner Seite aus .


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Inzwischen kann ich mir denken, was ihr damit meint. Allerdings: Um mehr „Zustimmung” dafür zu sammeln, solltet ihr vielleicht mal Laienverständlich runterbrechen, worum es dabei genau geht.

Davon ab: Eigentlich ist Musik/Audio kein so klassisches PCGH-Thema; das dürfte schwierig sein, es durchzubringen beim Chef ->


----------



## Pokerclock (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dafür gibt es Wikipedia: Loudness war

Wenn ich mehr schreiben wollte/könnte, bräuchte ich keinen redaktionell aufbereiteten Artikel. Wie Stephan schon schrieb, wäre Soundqualität verschiedener PC-Spiele mehr als testenswert. Wenn nicht ohnehin schon als MP3 vorhanden, einfach konvertieren und durch verschiedene Testprogramme laufen lassen.

Im Optimalfall gibt man mit der DVD-Ausgabe einige für zu Hause zum Selbertesten mit.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

„Dafür gibt es [Intenet/Wikipedia/Google]” ist kein akzeptabler Ersatz für allgemeinverständliche Formulierungen oder kurze Erläuterungen, was man meint. Ganz besonders nicht wenn man auf Unterstützung für ein Thema hofft, dient es nicht gerade der gefühlten Breitenwirkung, wenn ein Großteil der Nutzer allein den Begriff erstmal im Internet nachschlagen muss.

Ist nur ein gutgemeinter Rat…


----------



## Pokerclock (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sehe ich anders. Die Unterstützung scheint bereits hier im Thread groß genug zu sein (fünf User + Admin ist für einen Beitrag in einem Thread wie diesen, am Rand des Forums und Kernthemas "Sound", ziemlich gut). Und von einem Bericht in der PCGH erhoffe ich mir ja gerade eine Breitenwirkung für das Thema. Wenn schon alle Leser wüssten, was der Loudness war ist, bräuchten sie auch keine PCGH mehr zu lesen.

Zumal euer Spezi für die Sound-Artikel mehr als genug über das Thema bescheid weiß. Da muss ich ihm nicht noch die Bedeutung, das Interesse und den Inhalt des Themas klar machen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ok, dann sieh's anders, dein gutes Recht. Von mir aus EoD.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

So sehr es mich selbst auch stört muss ich Carsten recht geben:
Das Thema ist rein HiFi bezogen und nur weil sich hier die Leute aus dem Soundthread auf Aufruf(!) melden heißt das noch lange nicht dass das Thema wirklich eine Mehrheit interessiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Poll FTW! Gabs ja erst kürzlich - mit Auswirkungen auf die kommende Ausgabe
Wenn ich die Veröffentlichungsgerüchte so im Auge behalte, dann dürfte die übernächste noch größtenteils im Sommerloch produziert werden (keine neuen Grafikkarten, kein SB-E, mit Glück Bulldozer - sonst würde mir auch nichts lang erwartetes einffallen), da könnte noch Platz für Nischenthemen sein.
(Wobei ich persönlich loudness war -wir haben übrigens auch einen erklärenden Thread- auch für arg weit ab vom Schuss halte)


----------



## Pokerclock (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nun ja, wenn ich mir die Testtabelle des letzten Tests von Soundsystemen anschaue, besteht diese mehr als zur Hälfte aus Eindrücken von der musikalischen Wiedergabe. So uninteressant scheint das nicht zu sein, wenn in der PCGH Soundsysteme zu einem maßgeblichen Anteil mit Musik bewertet werden.

Ist doch nur denklogisch einen weiteren Schritt zu gehen und die Musik (egal aus welchem Genre und aus welche Medium > Film/Spiel diese stammt) selbst unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Zumal es hier um ein reines Technik-Thema geht, vollkommen unabhängig von subjektiven Eindrücken.

Im Übrigen empfände ich es als mehr als bedauerlich, wenn hier EoD herrscht, nur weil ich gewisse Dinge (die Mobilisierung von Unterstützung) anders sehe, die mit dem Thema und der Verwirklichung eines Artikels nix zu tun haben. Das Thema selbst sollte bewertet werden, nicht wie ich es vortrage.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nur weil der Chef-Sound-Tester Hifi-Fanatiker ist, heißt das nicht, dass seine Interessen denen der Leserschaft entsprechen


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wärs denn mal mit nem Desktop vs. Server System-Wettkampf?

Also sprich so ein SuperMicro Ding z.b. nehmen, in dem 4 GPUs stecken und 2 CPUs, oder eine GPU und 4/8 CPUs und dagegen ein Sockel 1155 System mit 2600k und ein 1366 System mit 990X und halt GPUs. Dazu mal die Preise, und halt 50% Spiele und 50% Serveranwendungen/Benches verwenden.

Ich denke das ist mal was, wo die Leute wirklich gespannt auf das Ergebnis sind und den Artikel lesen, zumal wohl die meisten Leute überrascht sein werden, dass das 1155 System in einigen Fällen wohl die Server-Systeme in die Tasche stecken wird, in anderen aber gnadenlos unter geht.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur weil der Chef-Sound-Tester Hifi-Fanatiker ist, heißt das nicht, dass seine Interessen denen der Leserschaft entsprechen



Ich bin mir in dem Fall sicher, dass diese Testtabelle von einer Stelle weiter oben nochmal gegengecheckt wurde.

Daher kann ich mich auch darauf verlassen, dass die Konzentration auf Musik, nicht nur dem Fanatismus des Testers zuzurechnen ist.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich denke es hängt von der Aufarbeitung und vom Umfang ab. Wenn es ein 8-Seiten-Special sein soll, bei dem dargelegt wird, wie die Musikindustrie allgemein und einzelnen Künstler mit dem Thema umgehen, dann ist das sicherlich für den Großteil der Leserschaft uninteressant. Dafür gibt es andere Zeitschriften.

Wenn man aber einen oder mehrere der folgenden Ansätze
- Ist mein Quellmaterial eigentlich immer so gut, dass sich X Euro für Audio-Hardware lohnt?
- Wie schlagen sich Spiele-Soundtracks qualitativ gegenüber Film- oder Chartmusik?
- Warum klingt manches "komprimiert", obwohl ein Dateiformat ohne Kompressionsverluste vorliegt?
wählt, dann könnte das meines Erachtens ein sehr schöner Artikel werden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*@ Skysnake*

Wieso soll der Core i7-2600Kmit einer Geforce GTX 580 untergehen, wenn man zB das Server-Pendant Xeon E3-1270 mit einer M2090 nimmt (abgesehen davon, dass die DP-Leistung der Geforce künstlich beschnitten ist)? Klar, wenn du ein Dual-Sockel-Board mit zwei Xeon DP X5690 und mehreren Testlas nimmt, ist das Consumer-System logischerweise auf verlorenem Posten. Dafür braucht's aber keinen Artikel um das Ergebnis zu kennen ... und spannend wie ich persönlich finde, schon mal gar nicht. Aber vielleicht finden sich ja Fans der Idee.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Stephan bringt es mal wieder auf den Punkt.

Ein Special halte ich auch als zu viel des Guten. Aber so ein typischer Drei-Seiter wäre schon mal ein Anfang.


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ne Mar*c*, genau das mein ich ja nicht wirklich.

In Games werden die Server wahrscheinlich ziemlich auf verlorenem Posten stehen, obwohl Sie das Zichfache kosten, weil Sie ja einfach keine dafür ausgelegten Treiber haben, die CPUs niedrigen takten, und z.B. der riesige RAM halt absolut nichts bringt. Warum sollten 128 GB etwas bringen, wenn man schon bei 8 vs 16 eigentlich keinen Unterschied mehr sieht. Oder SuperPi. Da werden die Server auch keine Chance haben. SiSoftSandra hat aber einiges, wo die Server z.B. ihr Quadchannel voll ausspielen können, oder die vielen Kerne. 

Sprich so grob. Games&Singelthread Anwendungen Desktops klar vorne, so Sachen wie Cinebench Decoding etc. die Server vorne. Wobei es da sicherlich auch den einen oder anderen Ausreißer gibt, wo einfach Caching-Effekte zum tragen kommen könnten, oder man bei den Servern zum "Trick" der RAM-Disk greift 

Ein Bekannter früher hat z.B. Quake (glaub ich wars) per Software Rendering über seinen Mini-Cluster gezockt  Muss richtig gut gelaufen sein das Ding.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bitte schreib mich mit C oder kopiere meinen Nick 

Einen Server für Spiele zu nutzen, ist noch sinnloser als einen Server als Spiele-Rechner. Davon ab ist es ein uraltes und völlig falsches Gerücht, dass die Treiber nicht für Spiele ausgelegt seien - eine Quadro rechnet genauso schnell wie ihr Geforce-Pendant (bei gleichen technischen Daten; haben wir vor einigen Monaten mit der FX 5800 mal wieder getestet). Klar, der (V)RAM ist idR nutzlos, wenn wundert's bei den ganzen Cross-Platform-Entwicklungen. Und von wegen Server-CPUs takten niedriger: Das ist pauschal auch falsch, so liefert Intel beispielsweise auf zwei Kerne kastrierte Gulftowns mit bis zu 4,66 GHz (etwa den Xeon X5698 für HP und Dell) - da sieht kein Chip für den Desktop im Super Pi auch nur ansatzweise Land. Die Xeon DPs laufen maximal so schnell wie ein i7-990X, nur die Kernmonster wie der Xeon E7-4870 (Westmere Ex) sind aus TDP-Gründen niedriger getaktet, gleichen das aber eben durch Recheneinheiten aus.

Server wie Consumer haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung und überschneiden sich hier und da, davon sind sie aber in ihrem Anwendungszweck nicht vergleichbar. Das Ergebnis steht von vorne herein fest, zumal voll ausgebaute Server ohnehin für die meisten Privatleute weder bezahlbar noch erforderlich sind.


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich weiß gar nicht, wo du ein k gelesen haben magst 

Gut, da hab ich mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt, ich meine natürlich die Vollausbauten der ServerCPUs. Den total kranken Dualcore, den du ansprichst, habe ich jetzt bewusst mal außen vor gelassen, weil das jetzt nicht gerade die Vorzeige-CPU ist für den Durchschnitt. Daher auch meine Aussage bzgl. Games. CPU die niedriger taktet, RAM der oft niedriger taktet, besonders bei Vollbestückung, dann vielleicht noch ECC, was ja 1 oder 2 Takte Latenz kostet, und halt der allgemein etwas niedrigere Takt der Teslas/Quadros. 

Welche Ausgabe war das denn mit der FX5800? Die muss ich wohl verpasst haben -.-

Ich fände es halt hinter dem höher schneller weiter Gesichtspunkt, den man auch im Forum oft antrifft sehr interessant für viele. Viele würden sich ja am liebsten ein SR-2 mit dicker CPU und eh alles vollgestopft kaufen, wenn Sie das Geld hätten, weil es sich auf dem Papier monströs anhört, nur kommt davon eben in Games etc. nur ein Bruchteil der Leistung an, bzw. bei den echten Servern stellt man sich auch selbst ein Bein, weil eben die halbwegs "bezahlbare" CPU niedriger taktet, oder RAM niedriger Taktet bei Vollbestückung etc.

Wäre halt mal son Sommerloch-Thema, falls BD nochmals verschoben wird aus welchen Gründen auch immer, und ihr kein spannendes Thema findet


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mein lieber St*äf*an, wo siehst du denn ein fehlendes PH?  

Ich behalte die Thematik mal im Hinterkopf, das Thema "Server gegen Desktop" gab's zuletzt in der 04/2008 ab Seite 48 (u.a. mit Skulltrail und 2347-Opterons, also je zwei Yorkfield bzw. Barcelona/Agena, sowie Geforce gegen Quadro). Die Server landen da, wo ihre Specs hinzeigen - egal ob CPU oder GPU. Im Westen nichts Neues


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bah....  *schnief* Das war die Zeit als ich keine PCGH gekauft hab -.-

Habt ihr so alte Ausgaben noch zum Kauf?

Bzw. anders rum  sind auf der aktuellen DVD nicht die ganzen "alten" Ausgaben von vor 2011 drauf? 

Ich muss da mal am WE stöbern. Danke für die Info zur Ausgabe 

Und btw. bei Stäfan musst ich echt herzhaft und ausdauernd lachen, bis die Tränen kamen  Das ä ist eine Premiere 

Und wie du dir sicherlich denken kannst, kenne ich das ph/f Problem sehr gut, das du mit c/k hast. Ich habe da vollstes Verständnis


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kollegen Raffail schreibt gerne Margh ... von daher. Ja, auf der DVD solltest du die 04/2008 finden - also brauchst du die nicht kaufen.


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da freut sich der Schwabe  Schon wieder paar € fürs Häusle gespart


----------



## Aerna (20. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gern mehr über  Bios und der Lüfter und Temperatureinstellungen wissen! Hab leider kein UEFI , da scheint es ja übersichtlicher zu sein..


----------



## marvinj (21. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo
ich würde gerne einen längeren Beitrag über Gehäuse haben, und zwar nicht diese Gehäuse die so schlicht aussehen, sondern über Gehäuse wie das NZXT Phantom und dann bitte auch, wo man diese am günstigsten kaufen kann.


----------



## Homerclon (22. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



marvinj schrieb:


> ... bitte auch, wo man diese am günstigsten kaufen kann.


 Das ist nicht die Aufgabe eines IT-Magazins wie der PCGH, und ist bei einem Veröffentlichungsrhythmus von eine Ausgabe pro Monat auch gar nicht verlässlich Möglich.
Aber schau mal hier


----------



## Crymes (22. August 2011)

Hallo, 
Da es nun die komplette Cry Engine 3 kostenlos als SDK gibt, würde ich mir von euch ein mehrteiliges Tutorial wünschen, vielleicht auch mit Videos.


----------



## crusader (24. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo,

ich würde es begrüßen, wenn ihr Überspannungsschutz-Steckdosen testen könntet, damit man seine Hardware optimal schützt.


----------



## Rolk (24. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir mal wieder einen etwas umfangreicheren Lüftertest wünschen. Falls das Thema in Frage kommt, eine Wunschliste hätte ich auch.


----------



## Mko (24. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mit diesem Vorschlag bin ich wahrscheinlich in einem Hardwaremagazin, wo es hauptsächlich um Overclocking geht, etwas falsch. Ich würde mir trotzdem gerne mal einen Vergleichsstest zwischen verschiedenen Boxed-Kühlern wünschen, wobei es nicht um absolute Resultate, sondern mehr um die Leistungsfähigkeit beim zugehörigen Prozessor geht. Ich frage mich nämlich häufig, ob es für Nicht-Übertakter nicht reicht den mitgelieferten Kühler zu verwenden statt viel Geld in teure Custom-Lösungen zu investieren...


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was meinst du damit denn genau? Lautheit? Wenn man nicht übertaktet reicht der boxed eigentlich immer... deshalb gibts den ja überhaupt. Ist halt nur eine Frage des persönlichen Empfindens.


----------



## PowerWaffel (24. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ganz klar
ien test zum Aquaero 5


----------



## Mko (24. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit denn genau? Lautheit? Wenn man nicht übertaktet reicht der boxed eigentlich immer... deshalb gibts den ja überhaupt. Ist halt nur eine Frage des persönlichen Empfindens.


 Reichen tut der natürlich immer, aber mich würde mal interessieren wie gut die erzielten Ergebnisse sind. In irgendeiner Ausgabe haben sie zu den anderen CPU-Kühlern mal einen Sockel-1155 Boxed-Kühler in den Test einbezogen, der besonders in Sachen Lautstärke ziemlich gut ausgesehen hat. Von AMD-Kühlern wird hingegen meistens nicht so lobend gesprochen und deswegen wäre eine sachliche Überprüfung ganz nett


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ah, jetzt hab ich verstanden was du meinst. Wäre jetzt zwar nicht mein Thema, ist aber bestimmt für den ein oder anderen ganz interessant, also warum nicht...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Mko schrieb:


> Reichen tut der natürlich immer, aber mich würde mal interessieren wie gut die erzielten Ergebnisse sind. In irgendeiner Ausgabe haben sie zu den anderen CPU-Kühlern mal einen Sockel-1155 Boxed-Kühler in den Test einbezogen, der besonders in Sachen Lautstärke ziemlich gut ausgesehen hat. Von AMD-Kühlern wird hingegen meistens nicht so lobend gesprochen und deswegen wäre eine sachliche Überprüfung ganz nett.


Gibt's in der kommenden Ausgabe mit AMD- wie Intel-Boxed.


----------



## Mko (24. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf eure Resultate


----------



## McZonk (25. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PowerWaffel schrieb:


> ganz klar
> ien test zum Aquaero 5


 Abwarten und überraschen lassen .


----------



## PowerWaffel (25. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Abwarten und überraschen lassen .


das höhrt sich gut an


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*[x]      Geheimtipp: Server-CPUs im Desktop-PC - So geht es

*Darüber hätte ich von euch gerne einen Artikel . 

Es wäre super, wenn ihr auf den *Xeon E3-1230* ausführlicher eingehen würdet. Für 184€ ist er einfach eine Preis-Leistungs-Kranate!!! 

_True Monkey_ hat schon folgendes getestet: 




> Läuft auf allen Chipsätzen Turbo, SMT und Stromsparfunktionen funzen alle und er läuft auch mit non ECC rams




*Was allerdings mit seinem P67 Mainboard von Gigabyte noch nicht  funktioniert hat, ist die Übertaktung um vier Multiplikatorstufen auf  3,6 GHz. Bitte geht der Sache noch auf den Grund.*


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ist derzeit geplant (hatte vor einigen Wochen einen User hier im Forum auf den Trip gebracht) - spannend sind die Modelle und Preise, denn laufen tun die Xeons natürlich ohne Probleme.


----------



## StefanStg (28. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi,
ihr hattet in der PCGH 08/2011 einen bericht über Wakü Grafikarten und Mythen über Wasserkühlung, was ich mit sehr großen Interesse gelesen habe weil ich zurzeit dabei bin ein Wakü für mein Sytem zusammenstellen. Ihr habt auf der Letzen seite bei der Vorschau auf die 09/2011 geschrieben: ,,Wasserkühlung. Der Sommer ist da, die Temperaturen steigen.....,, Mit sehr großer freude hab ich mir dann die 09/2011 gekauft wo ich leider feststellen musste das der Artiken nich dabei war =(. Wäre schön wenn ich mal wieder einen Artikel über Wakü macht z.B wie man ein zusammenbaut und was man beachten muss. Sonst passt alles bei euch macht weiter so

Mfg
StefanStg


----------



## McZonk (28. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In den kommenden Ausgaben gibt es immer wieder etwas zum Thema Wakü: Von Kompaktkühlungen über Steuerungen (s.o.) und Radiatoren ist da etwas dabei. In Ausgabe 01/2011 hatten wir übrigens eine ausführliche Anleitung zum Thema Wakü im Gehäuse verbauen. Das Heft lässt sich - solltest du es nicht bereits haben - noch nachbestellen.


----------



## Rudiratlos (1. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

für mich währe mal ein Grafikkarten Test / vergleich interessant, wo alte Grafikkarten bis runter z.B zur 7600GT/ATI 3850 Serie (da immer noch oft gerbraucht angeboten) gegen die Aktuellen Billigheimer wie GT220/240/440 und so abschneiden, um damit bei Aktuellen Games mal abzuklären ob diese alten Karten überhaupt gebraucht noch lohnen, oder ob ein IGP sowas nicht heute schon viel besser kann? macht es sinn für ein 8800GT512MB noch 30-35€ hinzulegen, wenn eine GT430/1024 DDR3 nur 40€ neu kostet? (auch in sachen Stromhunger!)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Du wurdest quasi schon bedient in Ausgabe 06/2011 und im aktuellen Grafikkarten-Sonderheft. IGP und Stromhunger haben wir aber nicht mitgemessen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könnte man sich vielleicht auch allgemein für IGP bis Midrange merken: Immer noch eine EX-High-End-Karte mit ins Testfeld, die ungefähr die gleiche Leistung hat. Denn die meisten Leute dürften sich eher daran erinnern können, was mit einer High-End-Karte der vor-vor-vor-vorletzen Generation möglich war (z.B. 8800GTX), denn mit einer Midrange der vorletzten (z.B. GT240).


----------



## Cleriker (2. September 2011)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Was eine 4870, oder GTX280 kann, weiß man noch lange. Eine 4670, oder GT220... Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Thema Sound:

Würde mir mal einen Praxis-Test dazu wünschen (und vergleichbare Verstärker): IFA 2011: Scythe präsentiert Mini-Verstärker für Laufwerksschächte und eine PCI-Slot-Variante für Subwoofer - scythe, sound, ifa

Insbesondere ein Belastungstest mit Wirkungsgradschwachen LS wäre mal interessant.


----------



## Skysnake (4. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mal lieber den 82" Fernseher aus der aktuellen News im Test haben. Endlich mal "multi"-Monitor Fläche ohne Ränder 

Sozusagen Eyefinity "done right"


----------



## Pagz (4. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könnt ihr mal Monitore mit Auflösungen > Full HD testen?


----------



## Pokerclock (4. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Lese die kommende Ausgabe am Mittwoch


----------



## ASD_588 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

köntet ihr mal den corsair H100 testen?


----------



## TankCommander (10. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> köntet ihr mal den corsair H100 testen?


 
Vielleicht ein direkter Vergleich mit einem High-End Kühler wäre richtig geil.......


----------



## AlpineRider (13. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Werte PCGH-Redaktion,

ich möchte den Vorschlag in die Runde werfen, die Marktübersicht für 120 Hz Monitore zu erweitern/überarbeiten. Genauer gesagt, einige 120 Hz Monitore im Größenbereich 23/24 Zoll und 27 Zoll zu testen, die für den Shooter-Spieler interessant sein können.

Anlass für diesen Wunsch war der Artikel "Die optimale Hardware" auf der Seite 30 der PCGH 10/2011, in welchem für Battlefield Bad Company 2 eine (doch sehr leistungsfähige) GTX 570 empfohlen wurde, um im Schnitt 120 Bilder/Sekunde und mehr darstellen zu können, damit 120 Hz Monitore ausreichend gefüttert werden können.
Da ich Battlefield 3 gleich vorbestellen werde und meine GTX 460 zu Erscheinungsbeginn in den Ruhestand schicken werde, dachte ich auch _"Ein 120 Hz Monitor wäre nicht schlecht für Battlefield 3, mal sehen was der Markt so hergibt."_
Der Blick auf Seite 138 war jedoch ernüchternd. Lediglich 2 120 Hz Monitore im Bereich 23 bis 24 Zoll tummelten sich im Einkaufsführer. Ist das alles? Nein, oder?
Gleich im PCGH Preisvergleich nachgesehen, kann man die Frequenz allerdings nicht als Auswahlkriterium angeben, was es schwierig macht, das Angebot einzuschränken. Umso mehr sind Interessenten auf Testberichte über 120 Hz Monitore angewiesen.

Bleibt es wirklich bei der Qual der Wahl zwischen Viewsonic und Benq?

Bin gespannt, wie und ob der Vorschlag ankommt...
Schönen Gruß!


----------



## marvinj (16. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ein test über crossfire(und sli) systeme wär cool
dann auch schreiebn ab welcher graka sich das lohnt, welche fps zahl es bringt im vergleich und natürlich auch die wattzahl. aber nicht nur die neusten grakas für den test nehmen, bitte nehmt auch die etwas älteren wie die 4870.
außerdem klärt bitte was dort x16 beringt im gegensatz zu x8 oder sogar x4 und ob es auch möglich ist eine dx 10 und eine dx11 karte zusammenzuschließen und welche dann bei welcher dx einstellung was berechnet.
ihr hört schon das könnte ein richtige spezial geben  
​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi,

Einen ziemlich großen Artikel zu dem Thema hatten wir bereits in Ausgabe 05/2011. Zumindest was die prinzipiellen Möglichkeiten und Probleme angeht, an denen sich bis heute nichts geändert hat. 

Das große Problem: „Randgruppe” http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/164389-multi-gpu-systeme.html – hiernach sind es weniger als 25 Prozent unserer Leser, die sich für das Thema aktuell interessieren. Zudem legt der Ausgang der Umfrage nahe, dass die Leute, die zuletzt Multi-GPU-Setups hatten eher wieder zurück auf Single-GPU wechseln als dabei zu bleiben.

P.S.: Den Doppelpost im Feedbrack-Thread habe ich gelöscht, hier bist du mit deinem Anliegen prinzipiell besser aufgehoben.


----------



## jobo (17. September 2011)

*SSD-Ladezeiten bei zukünftigen Spieletests?*

Hi, 
in der letzten Premium wurden ja die Ladezeiten verschiedener Spiele beim Einsatz einer SSD mit denen einer HDD verglichen. Dies fand ich sehr interessant und brachte mich auf die Idee, dass man das bei den zukünftigen Spieletests der PCGH angeben könnte. Ich fände dies sehr interesant, so wüsst man immer ob es sich lohnt das Spiel auf SSD zu installieren oder ob es Speicherplatzverschwendung wäre. Das könnte man doch klein irgendwo unterbringen und es müsst ja auch nicht in die Wertung mit einfließen. Da anscheinend viele PCGH-Leser eine SSD besitzen oder die Anschaffung planen(so wie ich) wäre dies doch ein brauchbare Idee, oder? Wäre das zu viel Aufwand? Ich weiß es nicht. Es wäre super wenn sich jemand aus der Redaktion dazu aüßern würde. 

LG 
Jobo


----------



## Rolk (22. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Früher oder später wird Bulli ja mal kommen. Ich würde mir wünschen das Ihr nicht nur das Topmodell testet, sondern euch auch mit den kleineren teildeaktivierten Modellen befasst.


----------



## Cleriker (22. September 2011)

Ein ausführlicher Test der verschiedenen FX-Modelle inklusive overclocking wäre echt interessant.


----------



## Skysnake (22. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und wir sicherlich kommen, wie immer 

Also da würde ich WIRKLICH keine Bange haben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*@ Rolk*

Direkt zum Launch samplen die Hersteller idR das Topmodell, wir versuchen aber falls möglich immer auch kleinere Chips zu testen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (23. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ein test mit mauspads bis 30€ wäre mal nett!

weiß nämlich nicht welches ich nehmen soll!


----------



## Madz (23. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> - kopfhörer wären mal interessant und dazu vielleicht standalone   mikrofone. oder auch headsets, allerdings mit gutem klang wie bei   kopfhörern, denn selbst die teuren scheinen mir keinen besonders tollen   klang zu haben


Lasst NFSgame bitte mal einen Vergleichstest  zwischen Hifi Kopfhörer + Mikro Kombinationen und gleich teuren Headsets  machen! 

Das Ergebnis dürfte niederschmetternd für die Headsetfraktion ausfallen.


Dabei bitte aber alle Preisklasse bedenken, also angefangen von 20€ bis hoch zu ca. 150€.


----------



## Freakless08 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Im Notebook-Bereich . Aktuelle Llano Notebooks in einer Preisspanne bis 700 Euro (nicht Spiegelnde Displays).


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Im Notebook-Bereich . Aktuelle Llano Notebooks in einer Preisspanne bis 700 Euro (nicht Spiegelnde Displays).


 
Es gibt Kombinationen, die wir mangels Existenz nicht testen können.  Was es an Llano-Geräten im August/September gibt, testen wir in der noch erhältlichen PCGH 10/2011. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## NCphalon (25. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

En Extremvergleich vom schnellsten was beide Hersteller zur Zeit zu bieten haben würd mich ma interessieren...

In der Grünen Ecke:

4x AMD Opteron 6180 SE
Supermicro H8QG6-F
32x 8GB DDR3-1333 reg ECC


In der Blauen Ecke:

4x Intel Xeon E7-8870
Supermicro X8QB6-F
32x 8GB DDR3-1333 reg ECC


Mal abgesehn davon dass beide Systeme jeweils so viel kosten wie ein kleinwagen, würd mich ein Leistungsvergleich in dem Segment schomma interessieren, da könnt ihr ma Cinebench und Linpack drüberlaufen lassen xD


----------



## Skysnake (25. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

So was in der Art kommt ja in der nächsten PCGH, auch wenn nicht mit den Monstermaschinen wie ich vermute 

Ich glaub da hab ich lang genug genervt 

Freut mich aber, dass das auch andere interessiert.


----------



## Abufaso (25. September 2011)

Ein Mousepad Test und ein Vergleich zwischen Headsets und gleichteuren Hifi Kopfhörern wären toll.


----------



## Freakless08 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Es gibt Kombinationen, die wir mangels Existenz nicht testen können.  Was es an Llano-Geräten im August/September gibt, testen wir in der noch erhältlichen PCGH 10/2011.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Ach komplett übersehen. 
Sorry...


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test der Z68-EVGA-Boards wäre nicht schlecht. 

EVGA | Products 
EVGA | Products 
EVGA | Products


----------



## reichsverweser (29. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

lese pcgh seit ewigen jahren
werde es mir allerdings nicht mehr kaufen
gründe:

stetige wiederholungen
wie wenn hier ein copy paste system herrscht

jedes jahr das selbe pc kühlen alles schneller machen usw.
ich kenne keine zeitschrift welche so viele wiederholungen der beiträge bringt wie pcgh

wenn da mal was anderes wäre als die alltagskost
mir kommt vor das magazin sollte jeder nur 1 jahr lesen dann weis er alles

eine verbesserung dieses umstands wird es wahrscheinlich nie wieder geben
alles zu sehr eingefahren

ein nvsurround bench oder ähnliches würde da mehr sinn machen
als die ewig alte hardware täglich auf das selbe zu testen

seht euch mal eure diagramme an
jedes 2te heft das selbe
wer will immer das selbe lesen ?


schade eigentlich


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gern einen Artikel über AM3+ Mainboards mit dem AMD 970 Chipsatz.

Auf jeden Fall sollte das ASRock 970 Extreme4 getestet werden, da es die Ausstattung eines Mainboards mit 990X Chipsatz bietet, aber trotzdem nicht teuerer ist als die schlechter ausgestattete Konkurrenz aus dem Hause Gigabyte, MSI und Asus.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/655726


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Öhm: Ein 990FX zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass er 2x PCIe x16 versorgen kann, nicht durch sonstige Austattung. Das Asrock kann das aber nicht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Öhm: Ein 990FX zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass er 2x PCIe x16 versorgen kann, nicht durch sonstige Austattung. Das Asrock kann das aber nicht.



Öhm: Zwischen dem 990FX und dem 990X gibt es aber einen Unterschied. Ich habe zum Vergleich den 990X herangezogen .

Das  ASRock 970 Extreme4 stellt auch 2x8 Lanes (SLI/Crossfire) zur Verfügung. Das kann ein Mainboard mit 990X Chipsatz auch nicht besser. 
Asrock spart sich damit Mainboards mit 990X Chipsatz.




> _Das Flaggschiff ist der 990FX, der sich für Mainboards mit bis zu vier  PCI-E-x16-Slots empfiehlt. Zwei Grafikkarten können mit dem vollen  PCI-E-2.0-x16-Durchsatz angebunden werden, für vier Pixelbeschleuniger  steht jeweils x8-Durchsatz zur Verfügung. Für günstigere Systeme mit bis  zu zwei Grafikkarten ist der 990X ausgelegt. Zwei Karten müssen sich  allerdings die x16-Transferrate teilen, sind also auf jeweils x8  beschränkt. Der 970 ist wie schon der 870 oder 770 für Mittelklasse-PCs  ausgelegt. Dementsprechend steht nur ein PCI-E-2.0-x16-Slot zur  Verfügung._


----------



## Banal (2. Oktober 2011)

*Artikelwunsch Tastatur Maus und Monitor Umschalter (KVM Switches)*

Liebe PCGH-ler
Wie ich, haben bestimmt viele andere Leser von PCGH mehr als einen PC und doch nur ein Pult. Typischerweise hat man einen Office PC, einen Spiele PC und vermutlich noch etwas Mobiles (Laptop, Netbook, ...). Doch 3 Monitor, Mäuse und Tastaturen möchte man kaum auf der der stets zu kleinen Pult Fläche haben. 
Klar ein Maus, Tastatur und Monitor Umschalter (neudeutsch KVM Switch) ist die Lösung; aber dies scheint nicht so banal zu sein wie die Hersteller es proklamieren. Da gibt es Modelle für unter 100.-- bis einige 1'000.-- für einen 2-fach Umschalter bis zum Mehrfachdisplay Umschalter. Obwohl ich die Konstellation bisher möglichst einfach gehalten habe (4 PCs via KVM Switch auf 1 Tastatur, Maus und Monitor), habe ich stets Probleme und "noch schlimmer" ich bin ratlos, was ich kaufen sollte, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, damit es dann wirklich auch funktioniert. 
Die Hersteller halten sich tunlichst zurück und loben einfach ihre eigenen Produkte mit fragwürdigen Features. Kein Maus/Tastatur Hersteller ist bereit, etwaige KVM Produkte zu empfehlen; und kein KVM Hersteller ist bereit, etwaige PC Produkte oder Maus/Tastatur Produkte zu empfehlen.

Sie haben meines Wissens bisher keine KVM Produkte getestet und darüber berichtet. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass ein Artikel zu diesem Thema sehr interessieren wird, da meines Erachtens auch andere PC Magazine sich bisher nicht über dieses Thema geäussert haben.

Ich habe bisher mit Blackbox und mit Aten Produkten "gespielt" kann aber nicht wirklich eine Empfehlung abgeben.
Ich danke für ihre Bemühungen und freue mich bereits jetzt, in ihrer PCGH einen Artikel finden zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
noads@Wolke7.net


----------



## jobo (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Artikelwunsch Tastatur Maus und Monitor Umschalter (KVM Switches)*



Banal schrieb:


> Liebe PCGH-ler
> Wie ich, haben bestimmt viele andere Leser von PCGH mehr als einen PC und doch nur ein Pult. Typischerweise hat man einen Office PC, einen Spiele PC und vermutlich noch etwas Mobiles (Laptop, Netbook, ...). Doch 3 Monitor, Mäuse und Tastaturen möchte man kaum auf der der stets zu kleinen Pult Fläche haben.
> Klar ein Maus, Tastatur und Monitor Umschalter (neudeutsch KVM Switch) ist die Lösung; aber dies scheint nicht so banal zu sein wie die Hersteller es proklamieren. Da gibt es Modelle für unter 100.-- bis einige 1'000.-- für einen 2-fach Umschalter bis zum Mehrfachdisplay Umschalter. Obwohl ich die Konstellation bisher möglichst einfach gehalten habe (4 PCs via KVM Switch auf 1 Tastatur, Maus und Monitor), habe ich stets Probleme und "noch schlimmer" ich bin ratlos, was ich kaufen sollte, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, damit es dann wirklich auch funktioniert.
> Die Hersteller halten sich tunlichst zurück und loben einfach ihre eigenen Produkte mit fragwürdigen Features. Kein Maus/Tastatur Hersteller ist bereit, etwaige KVM Produkte zu empfehlen; und kein KVM Hersteller ist bereit, etwaige PC Produkte oder Maus/Tastatur Produkte zu empfehlen.
> ...



ja, das interressiert mich auch! like!


----------



## Airboume (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsch mir eigendlich mal einen Bericht über Nvidia Vision Surround (ohne 3D )...
Was für welche Grafikkarten man da laufen lassen muss um die und die Spiele auf einer halbwegs brauchbaren Detailstufe spielen zu können.
Außerdem würde mich ein bisschen mehr Text zu dem Tool SoftTH freuen - ist das eine Alternative zum SLI-Verbund?
Und bitte in dem Preisbereich des Möglichen bleiben! 
Und dann halt noch so Fragen wie z. B.: Wie ist das mit Blu-Ray Filmen? Kann man die auf die 3 Monitore Strecken?
Ich schätze, die, die das auch interessiert, werden automatisch weitere Fragen dazuposten^^
In diesem Sinne
noch einen schönen Abend!
PS: Ansonsten gibt es an dem Heft selber und den Themen nichts zu meckern - ich les mir alles sehr sorgfältig durch, werde jeden Monat schlauer und freue mich schon auf den nächsten, ersten Mittwoch im Monat

LG
Airboume


----------



## Rolk (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Test zu AM3+ Boards habt Ihr ja schon angekündigt. Wenn es nicht zu unverschämt ist, hier hätte ich eine Wunschliste mit Testkandidaten: 

heise online Preisvergleich

Ein Test zum Gehäuse Bitfenix Outlaw wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Homerclon (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Airboume schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir eigendlich mal einen Bericht über Nvidia Vision Surround (ohne 3D )...
> Was für welche Grafikkarten man da laufen lassen muss um die und die Spiele auf einer halbwegs brauchbaren Detailstufe spielen zu können.
> Außerdem würde mich ein bisschen mehr Text zu dem Tool SoftTH freuen - ist das eine Alternative zum SLI-Verbund?
> Und bitte in dem Preisbereich des Möglichen bleiben!
> ...


 Gabs doch erst vor kurzem, im Rahmen des 2,5GiB / 3GiB-Tests.
SoftTH war recht nebensächlich behandelt worden, aber unter anderem auch deshalb weil es in ein oder zwei Ausgaben zuvor angesprochen wurde. Meines Wissens (also soweit ich es in der PCGH verstanden habe) funktioniert SoftTH nur mit Spielen, und das auch noch nur bei sehr wenigen.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

SoftTh funktioniert bei fast allen Progammen(!=Spiele) die DX9 oder DX8(nativ bei alten Versionen, über den ENB DX9 Wrapper bei den neuen Versionen). 
Für BR in Vollbild dürfte man aber Eyefinity oder NV-Surround brauchen(wenn die überhaupt HDCP konform sind).


----------



## Airboume (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Gabs doch erst vor kurzem, im Rahmen des 2,5GiB / 3GiB-Tests.


 Ja, aber könnte man nicht mal ein Vergleich zwischen einer halbwegs bezahlbaren Grafikkarte (z.B. GTX570/580) und einem halbwegs bezahlbaren SLI (z.B. 2x GTX560Ti) stellen?
Die eine Grafikkarte läuft mit SoftTH und die SLI-Karten ganz normal mit Vision Surround.
Und dann einfach eine Gegenüberstellung.
Kann mir sonst eventuell die Frage beantworten, ob man einen Film auf alle 3 Monitore strecken kann?
LG


----------



## B00 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mal mit nen Artkel wie: Was ist aus der Sache geworden...
Zum Beispiel: Das 2D-Problem der Radeon 5770 und 5870 Karten. 
Die sollen unter 2D immer noch regelmäßig abstürzen oder für Bildfehler in 2D sorgen.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat dieses Problem noch.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hatte ich jetzt noch nie


----------



## Crymes (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr beim Bulldozer Test auch den Phenom 2 955 auf einer AM3+ Platine mit Bulldozer UEFI testen könntet, angeblich sollen die da langsamer laufen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Phenom II soll auf AM3+ mit UEFI langsamer laufen als auf AM3 mit BIOS? Woher hast du diese Information?


----------



## Rolk (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen das bei AM3 CPUs die auf AM3+ Boards sitzen die NB mit 2,6 GHz anstatt mit 2 GHz läuft. Ist da was dran? Quelle ist mir gerade entfallen.


----------



## Crymes (15. Oktober 2011)

@Marc: Nicht wegen dem UEFI, sondern wegen dem AGEISA (oder wie des heißt) Update auf den Base Code von Bulldozer.
Quelle is glaub der Bulldozer Test von Toms Hardware.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen das bei AM3 CPUs die auf AM3+ Boards sitzen die NB mit 2,6 GHz anstatt mit 2 GHz läuft. Ist da was dran? Quelle ist mir gerade entfallen.


Die NB läuft bei den FX mit 2,2 GHz und der HT-Link mit 2,6 GHz. Das ist aber Sache der CPU und nicht den Boards. Dass die NB einer AM3-CPU auf AM3+ mit 2,6 GHz laufen soll, ist mir neu und zudem unrealistisch.


----------



## Rolk (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ok, hätte mich auch gewundert wenn es gestimmt hätte.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



B00 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit nen Artkel wie: Was ist aus der Sache geworden...
> Zum Beispiel: Das 2D-Problem der Radeon 5770 und 5870 Karten.
> Die sollen unter 2D immer noch regelmäßig abstürzen oder für Bildfehler in 2D sorgen.
> Ein Bekannter von mir hat dieses Problem noch.


 


Skysnake schrieb:


> Hatte ich jetzt noch nie



Der erläuterte GDI-Bug und kuriose Abstürze hängen nur indirekt zusammen. Jedenfalls gab es ein paar Monate nach dem Artikel neue Treiber, die das fixten. Seitdem haben wir uns das nicht mehr angesehen, stimmt. Mal schauen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



B00 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit nen Artkel wie: Was ist aus der Sache geworden...
> Zum Beispiel: Das 2D-Problem der Radeon 5770 und 5870 Karten.
> Die sollen unter 2D immer noch regelmäßig abstürzen oder für Bildfehler in 2D sorgen.
> Ein Bekannter von mir hat dieses Problem noch.


 


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Der erläuterte GDI-Bug und kuriose Abstürze hängen nur indirekt zusammen. Jedenfalls gab es ein paar Monate nach dem Artikel neue Treiber, die das fixten. Seitdem haben wir uns das nicht mehr angesehen, stimmt. Mal schauen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Kommt mir bekannt vor.
Ich habe dieses Problem mit meiner XFX Radeon 5870 1024 Mibyte noch immer, trotz aktuellen Treiber.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könntest du das bitte ausführen? Also wo stürzt sie ab, wie lässt sich das provozieren/reproduzieren? Je mehr dieser Ansätze spawnen, desto besser können wir das Thema anpacken.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Könntest du das bitte ausführen? Also wo stürzt sie ab, wie lässt sich das provozieren/reproduzieren? Je mehr dieser Ansätze spawnen, desto besser können wir das Thema anpacken.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Zum Beispiel bei Java-Anwendungen.
Ich kann selbst mein Java nicht aktualisieren, ohne in dem Java-Fenster Grafikfehler zu haben.
Lindern kann ich dieses nur, indem ich die Aero-Oberfläche abstelle. So kann ich Java wenigstens aktualisieren.
Manchmal bekomme ich dann (vor allem unter Java) die Meldung. "Der Treiber musste zurück gesetzt werden..."
Oft geht dies aber nicht, so dass sich dieses Spielchen mehrmals wiederholt, bis sich Windows aufhängt.
Dieses Problem lässt sich aber nicht mit abstellen von Aero beheben..
Am Treiber kann es nicht liegen, da ich diesen schon öfter gewechselt habe, mit Unterstützung von Driver-Sweeper.
Am Arbeitsspeicher kann es auch nicht liegen, weil dieses Problem bei meinen alten Speicher mit 4 Gibyte Ram auftrat und bei meinen jetzigen Speicher mit 16 Gibyte Ram auch vorhanden sind.
Dieses Problem tritt nur unter 2D auf, nicht aber unter 3D.
Ein Bios-Flash habe ich auf meiner Grafikkarte schon probiert, ging aber mit den Hinweis: "Grafkkartenbios konnte nicht gelöscht werden" negativ, also ohne Änderungen aus.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also z.B. die Seite führt zum Absturz?!
SoftTH Config Tool


----------



## BikeRider (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also z.B. die Seite führt zum Absturz?!
> SoftTH Config Tool


 Nein, diese Seite führt nicht zum Absturz.
Soweit ich aber in die Systemsteuerung gehe, dass Java-Fenster öffne und aktualisieren will, habe ich in den Java-Fenster Bildfehler.
Schließe ich dieses nicht möglichst schnell, wirds schlimmer.


----------



## BikeRider (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hier mal ein Beispiel: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In der letzten PCGH war ja ein Test von Custom-Design-Grafikkarten, und ihre Temperaturauswirkungen auf die restliche Hardware im System. 
Den Test fand ich echt gut! Sowas wäre mal interessant zu sehen wie sich hier die Big-Tower in Sachen Kühlleistung dann schlagen. Also Antec Twelvehundred und Co. Wäre sowas möglich, oder kann jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## Freakless08 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Spiele welche mit Gamepads gespielt werden können (kompatibilität testen).


----------



## ThePlayer (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein 24-Stunden-Test von SSD's wäre mal ganz interessant.

Das würde den berühmten Spreu vom Weizen trennen und zweitens zeigen ob die wirklich als Systemplatten geeignet sind.


----------



## axxo (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ThePlayer schrieb:


> Ein 24-Stunden-Test von SSD's wäre mal ganz interessant.
> 
> Das würde den berühmten Spreu vom Weizen trennen und zweitens zeigen ob die wirklich als Systemplatten geeignet sind.


 
Ja und vor allem, die Sandforce SSDs, die im letzten Test so gut weg gekommen sind, brechen ja mit der Leistung nach einigen Wochen Benutzung ziemlich ein, so ein "Langstreckentest" wäre da vielleicht wirklich mal angebracht, vielleicht liegt der dann auch Näher an den Erfahrungen, die man so von den Usern mit SSD herauslesen kann.


----------



## Rolk (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



<> schrieb:


> In der letzten PCGH war ja ein Test von Custom-Design-Grafikkarten, und ihre Temperaturauswirkungen auf die restliche Hardware im System.
> Den Test fand ich echt gut! Sowas wäre mal interessant zu sehen wie sich hier die Big-Tower in Sachen Kühlleistung dann schlagen. Also Antec Twelvehundred und Co. Wäre sowas möglich, oder kann jemand was dazu sagen?


 
Sowas fände ich auch sehr gut. 
Das ganze am besten noch mit exotischeren Gehäusen mit gedrehten Boards und praxisnaher Lüftervollausstattung ergänzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



axxo schrieb:


> Ja und vor allem, die Sandforce SSDs, die im letzten Test so gut weg gekommen sind, brechen ja mit der Leistung nach einigen Wochen Benutzung ziemlich ein, so ein "Langstreckentest" wäre da vielleicht wirklich mal angebracht, vielleicht liegt der dann auch Näher an den Erfahrungen, die man so von den Usern mit SSD herauslesen kann.


 
Zumindest ein Teil der Sandforce SSDs (Revodrive ist ein prominentes Beispiel) verhindert beschleunigte Belastungstests konsequent, in dem sie bei länger andauernder Nutzung mit hoher Bandbreite für längere Zeit in einen Sparmodus mit niedrigen Durchsatzraten wechseln. Keine Ahnung, warum sich die Hersteller so vor konzentrierter Nutzung fürchten, aber man kann die Dauerleistung solcher Laufwerke nur über langjähige normale Nutzung "testen".


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Jeder Zustandswechsel für einen solchen Festwertspeicher bedeutet eine Spannungsüberhöhung die tendenziell den Speicher zerstört. Genau das ist der Grund warum SSDs zwangsweise irgendwann kaputt sind(bzw. bei nem anständigen Controller Speicherplatz verlieren) und das haben die Hersteller nur ungern prominent verbreitet und getestet.
 Spannungswechsel in schneller Abfolge(=Intensivtest) können dabei wohl nochmal mehr Schaden anrichten(=untypisch schneller defekte SSD) weshalb man sie halt in Softwae abfängt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ThePlayer schrieb:


> Ein 24-Stunden-Test von SSD's wäre mal ganz interessant.
> 
> Das würde den berühmten Spreu vom Weizen trennen und zweitens zeigen ob die wirklich als Systemplatten geeignet sind.


 
Da reichen 24 Stunden aber nicht.
Das muss länger dauern.
PCGH könnte man Praxistests machen, über einen längeren Zeitraum, so für ein Jahr oder so und dann einen Abschlussbericht bringen, ob die Teile dann auch noch genauso gut sind wie am ersten Tag.
Mein erster USB 3 Stick als Beispiel hat nämlich inzwischen schon mit der Schreibgeschwindigkeit abgebaut, er schafft gerade mal 20MB/s, früher waren es über 40.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Jeder Zustandswechsel für einen solchen Festwertspeicher bedeutet eine Spannungsüberhöhung die tendenziell den Speicher zerstört. Genau das ist der Grund warum SSDs zwangsweise irgendwann kaputt sind(bzw. bei nem anständigen Controller Speicherplatz verlieren) und das haben die Hersteller nur ungern prominent verbreitet und getestet.
> Spannungswechsel in schneller Abfolge(=Intensivtest) können dabei wohl nochmal mehr Schaden anrichten(=untypisch schneller defekte SSD) weshalb man sie halt in Softwae abfängt.


 
Der technische Hintergrund ist mir schon klar, aber trotzdem sollte es imho dem Besitzer überlassen bleiben, ob er seine Laufwerke hinrichtet oder nicht. Es käme auch kein HDD-Hersteller auf die Idee, die Suchbewegungen dramatisch zu verlangsamen/nur noch sequentielle Zugriffe zuzulassen, nur weil ständige Suchbewegungen über den ganzen Plater die Kopfmechanik übermäßig beansprucht.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würd es eher damit vergleichen dass eine HDD ja auch ihre Köpfe in Sicherheit bringt wenn man sie "schüttelt"(vor allem natürlich bei Notebooks, aber Desktopplatten machen das afaik auch).

Doof ist es natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich würd es eher damit vergleichen dass eine HDD ja auch ihre Köpfe in Sicherheit bringt wenn man sie "schüttelt"


 
Woher will denn eine HDD wissen, wann sie geschüttelt wird?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wahlweise "Arm bewegt sich komisch" oder "integrierter G Sensor meldet das". Wie die Erkennung genau abläuft weiß ich auch nicht, Fakt ist aber dass HDDs Bewegung abfangen(siehe z.B. größere Zugriffszeiten bei weicher Entkopplung) und zumindest NB Festplatten auch einen "Tilt" kennen wenn es zu wild wird.
Z.B. hier beworben:
http://www.hp.com/sbso/solutions/pc_expertise/professional_innovations/hp-3d-drive-guard.pdf
macht aber im Endeffekt heute jedes NB und ich hab halt im Kopf dass Desktop Platten da mittlerweile auch etwas von "gelernt" haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das sind dann aber auch Festplatten, die einen Beschleunigungssensor drin haben, sonst kannst du das ja knicken.
Und ich kann mich an keine Werbung erinnern, die einer Samsung F3 oder WD Green einen solchen Sensor zuschreibt.
Wenn sowas drin ist, dann sicher auch nur bei den 2,5 Zoll Platten, aber nicht in normalen Desktop HDDs.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Siehe Möglichkeit 1 der Erkennung  .
Ich denke jetzt sind wir aber lang genug an einem vielleicht gar nicht so guten Vergleich rum getrampelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich denke jetzt sind wir aber lang genug an einem vielleicht gar nicht so guten Vergleich rum getrampelt.


 
Denke ich auch, keine Ahnung, ob PCGH das mal testet mit den G Sensoren.
Aber wenn sie das machen sollten, möchte ich gerne eine 3,5 Zoll F3 im Vergleich sehen, denn die hat keinen Sensor.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



axxo schrieb:


> Ja und vor allem, die Sandforce SSDs, die im letzten Test so gut weg gekommen sind, brechen ja mit der Leistung nach einigen Wochen Benutzung ziemlich ein, so ein "Langstreckentest" wäre da vielleicht wirklich mal angebracht, vielleicht liegt der dann auch Näher an den Erfahrungen, die man so von den Usern mit SSD herauslesen kann.


 Wie im Kasten auf Seite 72 (der mit dem Exa- statt Petabyte... )beschrieben: Auch nach ~130.000 GiByte Schreibdurchsatz am Stück brach die Transferleistung des aus dem regulären Einzelhandel entnommenen Musters nicht meßbar ein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da das ganze eine Firmwarefunktion ist, dürfte es große Unterschiede geben. Ggf. etwas, das man in die Testtabelle (ohne Wertung) aufnehmen könnte, wenn die Hersteller die Informationen rausrücken. Denn ja nach Nutzungsmuster ist es entweder egal oder eben doch auch katastrophal und sollte somit beim Kauf bekannt sein.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Wahlweise "Arm bewegt sich komisch" oder "integrierter G Sensor meldet das". Wie die Erkennung genau abläuft weiß ich auch nicht, Fakt ist aber dass HDDs Bewegung abfangen(siehe z.B. größere Zugriffszeiten bei weicher Entkopplung) und zumindest NB Festplatten auch einen "Tilt" kennen wenn es zu wild wird.



I.d.R. ein seperater Sensor - die Köpfe sind ja so schon fleißig am sich bewegen. Mit den verlängerten Zugriffszeiten bei extrem weicher Entkopplung (zu messen ist nur sehr, sehr, sehr selten etwas) hat das aber nichts zu tun. Da dauert die Positionierung nicht länger, weil die Platte ihre Eigenbewegung erkennt, sondern weil der Kopf aufgrund der Eigenbewegung nicht da landet, wo er hin soll und korrigiert werden muss.

Der Vergleich mit dem Schutzmechanismus bei SSDs hinckt aber imho. Denn auf SSDs schreiben/lesen ist ein normaler Betriebsvorgang, HDDs runterschmeißen nicht. Deswegen stören die Schutzfunktionen von HDDs -im Gegensatz zu denen von SSDs- ja auch nicht bei Tests.


aber jetzt mal zurück zu kommenden Heften.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen Artikel zu der Software Dxtory in Bezug zum Problem Mikroruckler. Mich interessieren die Funktionsweise und die Ergebnisse in Spielen.

Nvidia hat bereits versprochen, mit einem kommenden Treiber einen FPS-Limiter anzubieten.




> Unpinning this topic as it has been added to a future driver.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gerne mal ein Test über die Zuverlässigkeit und Kompatibilität von USB Stick lesen.

In letzter Zeit hatte ich das so oft, dass wenn ich einen der günstigen Sticks, meist Werbegeschenke und so, in den USB Port stecke, ich dann sofort einen Blue Screen bekam und das System erst mal neu starten durfte. 
Dazu kommt, dass die Schreibgeschwindigkeiten bei einigen geradezu unterirdisch sind, da wird mit Zahlen geworben, die sich grundsätzlich von der Realität zum Teil deutlich unterscheiden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Bluescreen bei einem USB-Stick? Dein System will ich nicht haben  Man bekommt, wofür man zahlt ... oder nicht zahlt.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also nen Bluescreen durch nen USB Stick hatte ich seit Jahren nicht . Damals war ein RAM-Riegel defekt und hat das System öfters beim Anschließen neuer USB-Hardware abschmieren lassen. Aber das war zu Sockel 478-Zeiten .


----------



## Skysnake (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

tja quanti hat halt ganz besondere Hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Einen Bluescreen bei einem USB-Stick? Dein System will ich nicht haben  Man bekommt, wofür man zahlt ... oder nicht zahlt.


 
Hab ich in letzter Zeit recht häufig, Ich steck den Stick in den Port, die Hardware wird erkannt und kurz danach kriege ich einen Blue Screen.
Starte ich dann das System neu und lass den Stick eingesteckt, bleibt das System beim Umschalten auf den Desktop stehen, erst wenn ich den Stick rausziehe, fährt Windows ganz hoch.
Stecke ich den Stick dann wieder rein, funktioniert er problemlos.

Die Frage ist jetzt, kann man das woanders auch reproduzieren?
Liegts am billigen Controller des Sticks?


----------



## Skysnake (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kann schon sein, das es am Stick liegt, kann aber auch sein, dass der USB-Controller auf de MB nicht 100% richtig arbeitet 

So was wäre eigentlich was fürs USB-Konsortium, damit die sich das mal anschauen 

Schreib doch mal ne Mail an die. Eventuell kannste denen ja auch den Stick dann zuschicken, damit die sich das dann mal anschauen können. DIE können dir dann auf jeden Fall 100% sicher sagen woran es liegt


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gerne einen Test des neuen BenQ XL2420T. Ist der Nachfolger des XL2410T. Ein Vergleich zwischen beiden Monitoren wäre schön.  

Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Crymes (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Macht doch mal einen Praxisartikel: Wie verhält sich ein PC, wenn er im Winter draussen (-10 Grad Celsius) betrieben wird.
Wie sind die Temperaturen?
Lässt er sich besser übertakten?
Funktionieren die HEatpipes noch?
Startet der PC noch?
und und und....

Das wäre mal interessant.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Kann schon sein, das es am Stick liegt, kann aber auch sein, dass der USB-Controller auf de MB nicht 100% richtig arbeitet



Nö, der Stick erzeugt auch an anderen Bretter Blue Screens. 

Komischer Weise aber nicht, wenn ich den an einem Mac Book stecke, dort wird er erkannt und läuft problemlos.  



Crymes schrieb:


> Macht doch mal einen Praxisartikel: Wie verhält sich ein PC, wenn er im Winter draussen (-10 Grad Celsius) betrieben wird.



Das könnte man auch mit einer Gefriertruhe simulieren.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn er aufm Mac funst kann da eventuell was automatisch mitstarten was du dir mal eingefangen hast und so nen BSOD verursacht. ->Formatieren und neu versuchen. Ambesten auch unter OSX oder so formatieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hatte ich natürlich alles ausprobiert, sogar ein neu installiertes System, die Sticks sind einfach Müll, keine Ahnung, obs am Controller des Sticks liegt oder an der Spannung, die von Brett kommt, wobei der Kram auch abschmiert, wenn ich ihn auf einen aktiven Hub stecke.


----------



## ASD_588 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Macht doch mal einen Praxisartikel: Wie verhält sich ein PC, wenn er im Winter draussen (-10 Grad Celsius) betrieben wird.
> Wie sind die Temperaturen?
> Lässt er sich besser übertakten?
> Funktionieren die HEatpipes noch?
> ...



das währe mal interesant *übertakten in der kühlkammer*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir mal einen Vergleichstest zwischen Headset und vergleichbare Kopfhörer wünschen, da dieser Bereich noch recht stiefmütterlich behandelt wird.


----------



## RedBrain (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> das währe mal interesant *übertakten in der kühlkammer*


 
Das Problem ist die Feuchtigkeit im inneren, da eine Kurzschlussgefahr entstehen kann. Die Leiterbahnen sind ja geschützt vor Wasser, aber die Lötstellen nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, du musst halt nur die Luft vorher trocknen, dann passt das 

Eigentlich ist es in nem geschlossenen Raum deutlich sicherer, als irgendwo draußen, da eben keine Luft nach strömen kann.

Also kein Problem mit Vereisen hättest du, wenn du nen Raum, auf <<0°C kühlen würdest, damit die realtive Luftfeuchtigkeit halt ~0% beträgt und du dann eben anfängst weiter runter zu kühlen. Problem an der Sache ist halt, dass du ne Sauerstoffmaske brauchst, da das LN2 halt verdampft, du es aber nur per Überdruckventil ablassen würdest, dann bleibt aber zu wenig Sauerstoff zum atmen. Nicht gut


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Benchen im Taucheranzug, hat doch was


----------



## Skysnake (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, oder du nimmst halt einen großen! Raum, und kühlst den sehr weit runter, so wie bei nem Schockfroster, dann kannste auch weiter atmen, aber wird halt schon "geringfügig" kalt dann


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Zum heizen lässt man einfach nen i7 990X @ 4.5GHz und ein Thermi Quad SLI @ 1GHz @ WaKü laufen


----------



## HAWX (30. Oktober 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mir mal einen Vergleichstest zwischen Headset und vergleichbare Kopfhörer wünschen, da dieser Bereich noch recht stiefmütterlich behandelt wird.



/sign


----------



## Homerclon (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Passend dazu bitte auch Mikrofone dazu testen.
Ich bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich mir ein Headset oder ein Kopfhörer und ein Mikro (nicht viel größer als an einem Headset) kaufe.
Solange ich aber kein guten Test zu Mikros (Abseits der Profi-Teile zur Gesangsaufnahme) finde, kann ich mich nicht endgültig entscheiden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist kürzlich mal wieder eine Frage gekommen, die ich gerne im nächsten 3D-bezogenen Artikel beantwortet hätte:
Wie läuft das mit dem Bildaufbau/Synchronisation bei Shutterbrillen?
Prinzipbedingt zeigt ein Monitor ja nur in der sehr kurzen Phase, in der er vom letzten zum ersten Pixel springt, ein einheitliches Bild komplett an. Die gesamte restliche Zeit befinden sich im oberen Bereich schon Pixel, die das neue Bild zeigen, während weiter unten noch das alte zu sehen ist. Eine Shutterbrille will aber abwechselnd komplett verschiedene Bilder zeigen, ohne das ein Auge Reste des Bildes für das andere Auge zu sehen bekommt.
Aus meiner Perspektive ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, bislang hat aber noch niemand etwas dazu gesagt und das Ghosting müsste eigentlich sehr deutlich sein. Also wie lösen die das Problem?



RedBrain schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die Feuchtigkeit im inneren, da eine Kurzschlussgefahr entstehen kann. Die Leiterbahnen sind ja geschützt vor Wasser, aber die Lötstellen nicht.


 
Müssen sie auch nicht, wenn du die Luft herunterkühlst. Wasser kann nur da kondensieren, wo Luft abgekühlt wird - also in dem Fall extern am Verdampfer. Im Rechner dagegen wird sie nur aufgeheizt, könnte ihn sogar trocknen (aber ist er ja schon). Nur beim rausholen aus der Klimakammer hättest du Kondenswasserprobleme (vergleiche angelieferte Hardware im Winter).
Trotz allem brauchst du aber erstmal einen echten Kühlraum, der problemlos die 500 W Abwärme (+Tester) abführt. Eine Kühltruhe ist da schnell überfordert. (gabs aber alles schon 12362643 mal in der Extremkühlecke. Kein Monat, in dem nicht jemand seinen Kühlschrank beheizen will und zu faul ist, auch nur die Threads der ersten Seite zu überfliegen  )


----------



## der Türke (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche, mir für das nächste Heft einen ausführlichen Bericht zu der Origin Plattform. AGB, Datenschutz, Spionage etc. 

Wie die Plattform die AGB ändern, Persönliche Kommentare, Erfahrung und (oder) Meinungen zu dieser oder zukünftiger Plattformen.  

Mit freundlichen grüßen

Der Türke


----------



## Gamer 1997 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

<ich würde mich im nächsten Heft über einen ausführlichen Artikel über Luftkühlung ( Also so für Grafikkartenkühler und CPU Kühler ) echt freuen .


----------



## gamer01 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr über BOINC oder Folding@Home einen kleinen Artikel schreiben würdet. Vielleicht könntet  ihr unter anderem schreiben, ob und wenn wieviel  Erfolg die Projekte hatten. Auch fände ich es schön, wenn ihr vielleicht ein paar Projekte vorstellen könntet.


----------



## Shi (6. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Tagchen,

hab auch noch ein paar Anregungen.
1. Mit welcher Starcraft 2 Version testet ihr? Afair hab ich irgendwo gelesen und im Video zu Bulldozer gesehn, dass es noch die alte 1.1.2 ist! Aktuell ist aber 1.4.1, seit 1.1.2 gab es oft Performance-Verbesserungen in den Patches

2. Wünsche ich mir mal eine Marktübersicht von billigen Mobos, also echt Low-End, mit H61, 760G etc.


----------



## ASD_588 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> 2. Wünsche ich mir mal eine Marktübersicht von billigen Mobos, also echt Low-End, mit H61, 760G etc.


 alle die einen billigen rechen knecht wollen wäre das schon interesant.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte mal einen Test in dem es darum geht um sich Beamer zum spielen eingnen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Shi schrieb:


> 1. Mit welcher Starcraft 2 Version testet ihr? Afair hab ich irgendwo gelesen und im Video zu Bulldozer gesehn, dass es noch die alte 1.1.2 ist! Aktuell ist aber 1.4.1, seit 1.1.2 gab es oft Performance-Verbesserungen in den Patches.


Unsere Szene läuft damit iirc nicht schneller. Für die CPU-Benchmarks muss es zudem die gleiche Version sein, ansonsten sind keine Vergleiche möglich.


----------



## BikeRider (8. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir ein OpenGL-Special, mit History, aktuelle Situation, was mit OpenGL in Zukunft geplant ist, Interviews etc.


----------



## Cleriker (8. November 2011)

Einen Bulldozer oc Artikel fände ich ganz gut. Vielleicht lern ich ja noch was. Das CrosshairV von Asus scheint ja die Referenz zu sein, von daher könnte man das auch ganz gut als Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hatten wir doch im Premium 12/2011 - auf vier Seiten.


----------



## Cleriker (8. November 2011)

Verdammt... ich hab nur die dvd-Ausgabe bekommen. Danke für die Info!


----------



## Homerclon (8. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bestell sie doch nach: 12/11 Premium
Als Abonnent kostets nur fast die Hälfte.


----------



## Airboume (10. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Heyho PCGH-Leute!
Wie stehts mit nem Wakü-Artikel?
Mit Zusammenbau- und Inbetriebnahmebericht, Kaufberatung und Kaufempfehlung für CPU-only mit GPU und so
und wie bei dem BF3 Artikel auch für verschieden gefüllte Geldbeutel Empfehlungen...
Villeicht auch noch moddingspecials, wie UV-Schläuche/Kühlflüssigkeit.... 
Zu einem Artikel mit den Sandy Es brauch ich ja nix sagen,
so wie man Euch kennt habt ihr die Testsysteme/Testtabellen schon aufgebaut... 

LG


----------



## McZonk (10. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*@Airboume: *Zum Thema Zusammen- und Einbau einer Wasserkühlung für CPU und Grafikkarte hatten wir bereits in Ausgabe #01/11 einen ausführlichen Artikel - diese kannst du auch über den Heftshop nachbestellen.

Es ist auch nicht gelogen, wenn ich jetzt verrate, dass wir aktuell auch wieder was in der Pipeline haben - Allerdings etwas abseits deiner Ideen. Im CPU-Wasserkühler-Markt gab es zuletzt ja auch wieder etwas Bewegung, sodass man hier auch mal wieder drüber nachdenken kann - Ist notiert


----------



## Airboume (10. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@*McZonc*
Okay, danke für den Tipp mit der Ausgabe - bin erst seit 02/11 dabei    Failed 
Bin gespannt was draus wird - wurd bis jetzt ja noch nicht enttäuscht 

LG


----------



## Der-Bert (11. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo PCGH

Ich habe über euer Blatt eine menge gelernt, aber ein Thema was ich mir wünschen würde für alle währ GARANTIE. 

1. Wann hat man Garantie und wann Gewähleistung? Was ist der Unterschied?

2. Gibt es ein unterschied bei Komplett-PC und PC-Komponenten zu verstehen?

3. Ab wann erlischt Garantie/Gewähleistung?

4. Was kann man oder darf man machen ohne die Garantie/Gewähleistung zu verlieren?

5. Sind Eigenbau-PC´s gleich mit OEM-PC´s wegen Garantie????

Währ super wen ihr das Thema mal aufnehmt, da viele ihre PC´s selber bauen. 

Laut Herstellerangaben heißt es "lebenslange Garantie" aber in Deutschland gibs z.B.: nur 3 Jahre. WARUM ist das so????

Bitte klährt mal auf. Danke Mfg Berty


----------



## Pokerclock (11. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ausgabe 04/11. Dort steht alles drin, was du wissen willst oder folgst auf die Schnelle dem ersten Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Huky (11. November 2011)

Mechanische Tastaturen und Headset vs HiFi Kopfhörer


----------



## Rolk (14. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Netzteiltests kommen ja sehr gut an wie Raff selber schreibt. Könnt Ihr mal wieder ein paar kleinere Modelle testen? 

Wenn speziell diese Modelle hier mitgetestet würden wäre natürlich göttlich. 

Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 400W
Be Quiet! Pure Power CM 430W
LC-Power Pro-Line LC7300
HuntKey Jumper 300G planet3dnow-Edition
Corsair Builder Series CX430 V2


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Test der folgenden Top-Blow-Kühler:
*
*be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1, EKL Alpenföhn Gotthard, Enermax ETD-T60-VD, Enermax ETD-T60-TB


----------



## GoldenMic (19. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gern die Excel Tabelle der CPU Test, die bei der letzten DVD beim Bulldozer Video gezeigt wurd, auf der nächsten Heft DVD.
Die Übersicht wäre einfach toll


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Guck mal bei der CPU-Marktübersicht Online unten auf Seite 1+2.


----------



## TankCommander (24. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde einen Bericht zu den kommmenden Chipsätze der IVY Bridge interessieren. Was auch noch interessant wäre ob und wie eine IVY-Cpu auf einem Sandy Board läuft.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dein Wunsch wurde (bereits) erhört.


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hab ich wahrscheinlich schon mal vorgeschlagen, aber Wiederholung tut ja nicht weh:

Wie wäre es neben den Interviews mit Spieleentwicklern mal mit welchen mit Entwicklern von Hw-Tools, Mods etc. 
Mich würde z.B. interessieren wie man dazu gekommen ist solche Sachen an zu bieten, was die Leuten "normalerweise" tun und wie es mit dem Kontakt zu den eigentlichen Hardware- wie Softwareentwicklern steht(bzw. ob es welchen gibt).
Kandidaten wären z.B. W1zzard(ATI-Tool, GPU-Z und diverse Softmods und mehr, außerdem Chef von techpowerup und afaik praktischerweise Deutscher), kegetys(SoftTH, D3DAntilag sowie diverse Flug/Racesim Mods) und Unwinder(Rivatuner bzw. mittlerweile ja kommerzialisiert als MSI Afterburner).


----------



## TankCommander (28. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab ich wahrscheinlich schon mal vorgeschlagen, aber Wiederholung tut ja nicht weh:
> 
> Wie wäre es neben den Interviews mit Spieleentwicklern mal mit welchen mit Entwicklern von Hw-Tools, Mods etc.
> Mich würde z.B. interessieren wie man dazu gekommen ist solche Sachen an zu bieten, was die Leuten "normalerweise" tun und wie es mit dem Kontakt zu den eigentlichen Hardware- wie Softwareentwicklern steht(bzw. ob es welchen gibt).
> Kandidaten wären z.B. W1zzard(ATI-Tool, GPU-Z und diverse Softmods und mehr, außerdem Chef von techpowerup und afaik praktischerweise Deutscher), kegetys(SoftTH, D3DAntilag sowie diverse Flug/Racesim Mods) und Unwinder(Rivatuner bzw. mittlerweile ja kommerzialisiert als MSI Afterburner).


 
Das würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das was Olstyle würde mich auch intressieren!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Michael können wir bestimmt mal anhauen, Alexey ist ziemlich umgänglich, "kegetys" kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Keijo Ruotsalainen. Hast du heute noch in einer News verlinkt .


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. November 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*DAS* ist mir bewusst, aber da besteht kein Kontakt. Mit Michael schreibe ich hin und wieder und sehe ihn auf Messen und mit Alexey hatte ich zu Rivatuner-Zeiten mal einige Monaten regen Kontakt, aber zu diesem Keijo eben nicht.


----------



## Norisk699 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Servus, jetzt will ich hier auch mal was vorschlagen. Bin ja schon seit Erstausgabe durchgehend Leser und seit ein paar Jahren auch Abonnent.  UND JETZT INTERESSIERT ICH AUCH MAL EIN THEMA (welches noch nicht so ausführlich behandelt wurde)    

Drei Buchstaben:   NAS

Könnt Ihr euch nicht vorstellen das Thema NAS zu einem großen Thema in einer pcgh-print zu machen?
Klar, grad etwas ungünstig weil die Festplattenpreise ganz ganz leicht gestiegen sind  ...

Aber mir würde da ein großer Vergleichstest von verschiedenen NAS vorschweben... 2 HDDs ; 4 HDDs ; 1-2 Luxus-NAS ; Budget-NAS  /// wie ist das mit WLAN-Speed 54mbit / 300mbit ; gigabit lan vs 100mbit lan...usw tralala.

Funktionen / Möglichkeiten / Backup (wurde ja dieses Jahr schon mal was drüber geschrieben, aber ich hätte gerne mehr zum Thema Backup)...

Grund: Seit über einem Jahr würde ich mir gerne mal ein NAS anschaffen um meine 1-2 TB Bilder endlich so richtig "gebackupt" zu haben und zentral von 3 Rechnern auf EINEN Datenbestand zugreifen zu können und auch nur EINEN Datenbestand sortieren / warten zu müssen , aber ohne einen TOP-Produkt-Award von pcgh bin ich halt einfach etwas unsicher...


----------



## Crosser (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Norisk699 schrieb:


> Servus, jetzt will ich hier auch mal was vorschlagen. Bin ja schon seit Erstausgabe durchgehend Leser und seit ein paar Jahren auch Abonnent.  UND JETZT INTERESSIERT ICH AUCH MAL EIN THEMA (welches noch nicht so ausführlich behandelt wurde)
> 
> Drei Buchstaben:   NAS
> 
> ...



Ich stimme 100%ig zu. Darüber wird viel zu wenig geschrieben. Gerade weil ich bei mir am überlegen bin, ein NAS einzurichten, weil ich im PC nur noch eine 120er SSD stecken habe. NAS fiel mir sofort ein, wo ich die Überschrift zum thread gelesen habe. Findet man in allen Zeitschriften relativ wenig praxisrelevante Tests zu.


----------



## BikeRider (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich über ein Retro-Artikel zum Thema Amiga freuen.
Hardware, Betriebssystem, Geschichte und Zukunftsaussichten über den Amiga


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich fände einen System-Leistungs-Vergleich interessant.

Ich stelle mir da beispielsweise ein System aus FX 8150, 990FX Board, 6970/7970 und Ram auf Systemstandard vor. Also bei AMD 1866 und Sandy mit 1600Mhz? (ich weiß garnicht was Intel da vorgibt) Das Sandy-System hat dann halt einen 2600K und ein P67/Z68 Board.
Graka könnte auch eine 580 sein, nur halt bei beiden gleich.
Dann beide durch den Spieletest unter realen Auflösungen also von 1680x1050, 1920x1080 und 2560x1600/1440.

Ich glaube zwar zu wissen, was dabei raus kommt, interessant fände ich es aber trotzdem. Zudem wäre es eine gute Grundlage, bzw. eine Lösung für viele threads hier im Forum.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hatten wir vor einigen Ausgaben sehr ausführlich ("So schnell ist Ihr PC wirklich"). Auch in Full-HD mit AA/AF bremst eine langsame[re] CPU je nach Spiel stark, ergo auch ein FX-8150. Wer spielt, kauft eine Sandy - sparsam, schnell, gute Fps/Watt-Ratio; selbst ein i3-2100 ist idR schneller als ein FX-4100 oder X4 955.


----------



## Rixx (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

mich würde mal ein Test über 2 wassergekühlte Grafikkarten im SLI / Crossfire Verbund interessieren. Strombedarf , Lautheit , wie groß muss der Radiator sein usw.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Strombedarf: Doppelt so hoch
Radiator und Lautstärke: Knapp mehr als doppelt so groß für gleiche Lautstärke

(ganz ohne Test, da gilt einfache Logik)


----------



## Rixx (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Antwort schnell und vernichtend


----------



## thysol (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ist PCGH in Gefahr eigentlich eingestellt?


----------



## NCphalon (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Joa, das würd ich mir auch nochmal wünschen... 

Und en Rückblick von Stephan, synchronisiert von Raff ---> Wir basteln uns einen Henner^^


----------



## DaxTrose (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal ein Test des neuen Radi-Systems von Aquacomputer interessieren. 
Aqua Computer Webshop - Radiatoren & Zub.
Wenn es geht mit und ohne Pumpensystem und was Kupferlamellen gegenüber Alu bringt!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Online-Tests zu Folge kann es gut mit anderen Radiatoren mithalten, aber es kostet halt ein x-faches.

Ein allgemeiner Vergleich aller aktiven Radiatoren (passiv wurde der wichtigere Marktteil ja schon abgedeckt) z.B. im Format 420 wäre aber wirklich mal schön.


----------



## McZonk (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da kommt dann auch schon sehr bald etwas. Stay tuned.


----------



## DaxTrose (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

 ganz hinten links hat er sich versteckt! 

Ist das der angekündigte Test in 03/2012?


----------



## McZonk (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Genau.


----------



## Taitan (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen Praxisartikel: How To Reinigung von Eingabegeräten. Gern am Beispiel einer G15 Tastatur. 
Entstehen Defekte, wenn man das Eingabegerät einfach in die Waschmaschine steckt? Oder wie gelangt man an die hartnäckigen Schmutzpartikel unter den Tasten?


----------



## Skysnake (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

au ja das hört sich geil an und klingt etwas nach pcgh in Gefahr


----------



## fastest (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nachdem Ihr im Heft PCGH 01/2012 gefragt habt welches Board auf Herz und Nieren getestet werden soll (das asus p9x79 deluxe oder das MSI X79A-GD65) und ich im  aktuellem Heft sehnsüchtig nach dem Test vom asus p9x79 deluxe gesucht und nix gefunden habe, wünsche ich mir für die kommende Ausgabe 03/2012 endlich einen Test von diesem Board  *asus p9x79 deluxe*


----------



## TerrorTomato (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit einem ITX-Special?? Denn somanch User setzt mit SB auf ITX-Boards inkl. Case...


----------



## Oelf (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

1.Zocken am TV, welche geräte sind im hinblick auf reaktionszeit und inputlag für PC zocker geeignet vor allem im hinblick auf 120 fps, viele modelle werben zwar mit exorbitanten, geschummelten Hz angaben aber wieviele können schlieren.- und lagfrei 120 fps darstellen. ein test eines 21:9 gerätes wäre zB lesenswert

2.Gbit Lan, man sollte meinen es ist ein bekanntes gebiet aber welche switches und oder router können auch auf allen ports gleichzeitig gbit übertragen, auch das thema stromverbrauch ist bei einem 24/7 gerät interesant.

3.netzteile für "sonderfälle" zB potente netzteile für kleine gehäuse: in einem micro atx gehäuse braucht man keine 80 cm kabel.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aus aktuellen Anlass wäre für mich mal eine Erklätung wie man folgendes macht interessant:
-Flashen des Bios eines Mainboards
-Flashen des Bios eine Grafikkarte
-Flashen der Firmware einer SSD

Sowa halt. Damit man mal ne Anleitung für die Leute hat, die das bisher selten oder gar nicht gemacht haben, mich inklusive.


----------



## TankCommander (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In der Ausgabe 02/2012 habt ihr ATX gegen Micro-ATX die Kühlleistung gestestet. Ich fand den Artikel auch super...nicht falsch verstehen.

Mich würde aber eher einen Test der Kühlleistung von einem Big-Tower gegen Midi-Tower interessieren. Gleiche Hardware plus gleiche Lüfter verbaut.


----------



## ile (7. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte, dass ihr wieder die SpaWa-Temps der GraKas messt. Ohne diese Messungen kommt ihr z. T. auf gefährliche Empfehlungen wie seinerzeit bei der MSI 570 TF II: Da habt ihr gemeint, man könne den Lüfter ein ganzes Stück niedriger drehen, weil die Temps dann immer noch ok sind, aber das war Stuss, denn mit Standardeinstellung wurden die Spawas bereits 100 Grad heiß. 

Warum habt ihr diese Messungen überhaupt aufgegeben?


----------



## Skysnake (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gute Frage, würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn sich die Temp der SpaWas auslesen lässt, gucken wir uns das idR an.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich denke das messen war im Sinne von externen Temperatursensor anbringen oder Infrarotthermometer etc. gedacht. Auslesen ist ja schön und gut, nur weiß man meist weder wo genau gemessen wird noch wie genau die Messung ist(und oft gibt es den Sensor halt schlicht nicht).


----------



## Skysnake (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fänd ja noch immer Thermobilder an geilsten in den Tests. Das könnte man dann auch für alle möglichen Tests einfliesen lassen, sprich es rentiert sich. Gerade bei CPU-Kühlern würde durch die Betrachtung der umliegenden Bauteile eine erweiterte Sichtweise auf die Kühler zustande kommen.

Und ja ich weiß das die Dinger SCHWEINE teuer sind. Deswegen findet man auch nur sehr selten Tests, in denen Thermobilder zu sehen sind, aber wenn ist es immer ne geile Sache


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Neben den Kosten (die, je nach Qualität, ja eigentlich einmalig für eine Redaktion zu stemmen sein müssten), ist auch die Aussagekräftigkeit nicht perfekt. Zum einen messen die Dinger z.T. stark oberflächenabhängig, zum anderen stellt sich bei unterschiedlicher Verteilung die Frage, wo wie warm wie schlimm ist. Ein klares Wertungskriterium erhält man so nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sind halt schon so 1-3k€ für son Ding.

Was du ansprichst ist halt die Strahlungseigentschaft von Köpern (nicht idealer schwarzer Strahler). Das ist immer ein Problem, aber damit lässt sich eigentlich recht gut leben, wenn es eben bekannt ist. Zumal ja ähnliche Materialien verwendet werden und man daher gute Vergleiche machen kann. Perfekt kann man natürlich vergleichen, wenn man nur unterschiedliche Kühler verwendet, aber immer das gleiche MB z.B. da ändern sich ja nicht mehr die Materialien, also die Abstrahlcharakteristik. Ebenso kann man natürlich seine Messungen kalibrieren, indem man einmalig für gewissen Punkte mit einem Kontaktthermometer die Messwerte abgleicht. So entgeht man auf jeden Fall das Problem, entweder in Hot-Spots zu messen, oder diese zu übersehen. Man hat halt einfach einen globalere Sicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Abstrahlcharakteristik umfasst meines Wissens nach auch die Abstrahlrichtung. Das heißt wenn ein anderer CPU-Kühler den gewohnten Blick verdeckt, ist die Messung schon nicht mehr vergleichbar. Und bei unterschiedlicher Hardware hast du, in Zeiten von verschieden lackierten, beschichteten oder Oberflächenbehandelten Backplates und Kühlkörpern kaum noch eine Chance.
Es gibt zwar afaik Geräte, die einen Teil der Probleme umgehen, in dem sie einen ganz Satz an Wellenlängen messen - aber das sind dann nochmal mindestens eine 0 extra und bislang hat PCGH maximal eine recht einfache Kamera gemietet gehabt.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Du musst natürlich schon einen freien Blick auf die Stellen haben. Da muss man sich vorher gedanken drüber machen, und im Zweifel wird auch mal was verdeckt, wobei man mit 2-3 Einstellungen eigentlich 99% der interessanten Sachen abdecken können sollte.

Zudem Pulverbeschichtungen werden ja meistens benutzt, oder auch Lackierungen. Die Unterscheiden sich von Plastik mehr oder weniger Stark, untereinander hält sich das aber in Grenzen. Allgemein stumpfe Flächen sind recht dankbar. Mit Spiegelnden wirds schon ätzend, denn dann muss man aufpassen, das man nicht irgendwas anders misst.

Was du auch berücksichtigen musst ist auch, das es nicht auf 0,0x °C hier ankommt, sondern insbesondere auch Temperaturverläufe recht wichtig/interessant sind. Thema Hotspots. 

PS: Was du mit Abstrahlrichtung meinst ist mir nicht ganz klar. Sollte eigentlich, wenn man von einer Ebene ausgeht uniform sein über alle Raumwinkel, da kann die nur die Geometrie einen Strich durch die Richtung machen, oder ebeb Reflexionen. Da hat man auch Winkelabängigkeiten drin, weil es allgemein keine perfekte Reflexion hat, sondern diese gestreut wird. Das problem hat man aber hier wohl kaum/gar nicht, weil man Sachen misst, die Wärmer sind als die Umgebung. Kerzen etc. sollte man halt schon vorher aus machen


----------



## ile (7. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das messen war im Sinne von externen Temperatursensor anbringen oder Infrarotthermometer etc. gedacht. Auslesen ist ja schön und gut, nur weiß man meist weder wo genau gemessen wird noch wie genau die Messung ist(und oft gibt es den Sensor halt schlicht nicht).



Ja, zumindest per Temperatursensor wärs doch kein Problem, oder?


----------



## Spinal (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich fände es toll, wenn ihr mal einen onboard Audio Vergleich macht. Ich blicke da derzeit kaum durch. Nehmen wir mal die neuen X79 Boards, die meißten haben einen Realtek ALC892 Chip drauf. Asus auf dem Rampage Formula einen "Supreme FX III" mit EAX 5.0. Gigabyte auf dem Assasin 2 einen Creative CA20K2, ebenfalls mit EAX 5.0. Auf dem MSI Big Bang ist ein ALC892, dennoch ist dort ein X-FI Logo drauf (offenbar über Software).
Mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, wie die technischen Unterschiede wirklich sind und mit welcher Soundkarte die jeweiligen Onboard Lösungen vergleichbar sind. Worauf lohnt es sich zu achten, für den ein oder anderen wären ja 50 - 70 Euro Aufpreis bei einem Mainboard durchaus in Ordnung, wenn man dann eine geplante Soundkarte sparen kann.

Ein zweiter Vorschlag wäre, einen Artikel über mechanische Keyboards (kein Test). Der Thread dazu hier im Forum erfreut sich großer Beliebtheit, aber es tauchen immer wieder Fragen auf. Man könnte bei der DVD Ausgabe sehr gut ein Video machen, welches die einzelnen Tastentypen in Bild und Ton und nicht anhand von Diagrammen darstellen.
Zudem fand ich die bisherigen Tests nicht besonders gut und es waren sogar Fehler enthalten.

bye
Spinal


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir mal wieder ein neues Mauspad. 
(mein altes PCGH Mauspad ist schon bald im Eimer)
Also eine Ausgabe mit extra Mauspad (kann dann gerne auch etwas mehr kosten) würde mich interessieren.


----------



## ASD_588 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich fände es toll, wenn ihr mal einen onboard  Audio Vergleich macht. Ich blicke da derzeit kaum durch. Nehmen wir mal  die neuen X79 Boards, die meißten haben einen Realtek ALC892 Chip drauf.  Asus auf dem Rampage Formula einen "Supreme FX III" mit EAX 5.0.  Gigabyte auf dem Assasin 2 einen Creative CA20K2, ebenfalls mit EAX 5.0.  Auf dem MSI Big Bang ist ein ALC892, dennoch ist dort ein X-FI Logo  drauf (offenbar über Software).
> Mich würde wirklich mal  interessieren, wie die technischen Unterschiede wirklich sind und mit  welcher Soundkarte die jeweiligen Onboard Lösungen vergleichbar sind.  Worauf lohnt es sich zu achten, für den ein oder anderen wären ja 50 -  70 Euro Aufpreis bei einem Mainboard durchaus in Ordnung, wenn man dann  eine geplante Soundkarte sparen kann.



Das währe schon interesant wie der onboard sound abschneidet.


----------



## Rixx (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Big Tower Vergleich würde ich mir wünschen. Vom Xigmatek über Corsair bis zum Lian Li


----------



## Cleriker (17. Januar 2012)

Ja, das wäre gut. Auch die High-End Boliden mit rein. Also CosmosII, TJ11 Armorsiut... sowas halt. Mir ist der Platz  zwischen mainboardträger und Rückwand sehr wichtig, könntet Ihr den ggf. mit messen?


----------



## TankCommander (17. Januar 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist der Platz  zwischen mainboardträger und Rückwand sehr wichtig, könntet Ihr den ggf. mit messen?



Das ist für mich auch sehr wichtig.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Weil es hier auch mal wieder aufkam:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...nom-ii-965-x4-auf-4ghz-bei-1-4v-und-45-a.html

*"Die Wahrheit über LoadLineCalibration"*

Warum gibt es überhaupt Vdroop?
Was macht LLC dagegen?
Spannungsregelung bei verschiedenen LLC Settings mit dem Oszi nachvollzogen!


----------



## Daniel_M (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rixx schrieb:


> Einen Big Tower Vergleich würde ich mir wünschen.


 


Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre gut. Auch die High-End Boliden mit rein. Also CosmosII, TJ11 Armorsiut... sowas halt.


 


TankCommander schrieb:


> Das ist für mich auch sehr wichtig.


 

Ihr dürft euch auf die nächste Ausgabe freuen - da sind zwar nicht nur Big-Tower enthalten aber viele interessante Modelle mit reichlich Platz.


----------



## Rixx (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

das ist eine gute Nachricht 

wie sieht es mit einem großen Bericht über Folding @ home aus? Was braucht man ? Ab wann (Zeitspanne ) hilft der einzelne wirklich weiter ? Wie hoch sind die Kosten ? usw.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der hilft ab dem ersten zurück gesendeten Packet 

Und Kosten kann man selbst bestimmen. Kommt halt drauf an, wie lange man den Rechner ackern lässt, und was der an Saft verbrät


----------



## Airboume (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

folding @ home special würde mich auch erfreuen.


----------



## ASD_588 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Köntet ihr mal PCIe SSD s testen?
z.b:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Solid State Drives - PCI Express - Super Talent RAIDDrive II PCIe SSD 2 TB

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Solid State Drives - PCI Express - OCZ RevoDrive PCIe SSD 110 GB


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

N Revodrive wurde schon mehrfach mitgestet (zuletzt in der Premium dieses Jahr) - mit zum Teil arg durchwachsenen Ergebnissen.


----------



## Standeck (25. Januar 2012)

*Wunschthema für Print: Das Ende des Gaming PC´s???*

Offenes Ohr für Artikelwünsche? Ok, ich nehme euch beim Wort und äußere einen Wunsch für einen Artikel in der PCGH Print:

Als mittlerweile langjähriger Leser und Abonnent der Print Ausgabe, die  ich jedesmal mit großem Vergnügen und Interesse lese, ist mir  desöfteren, ob in der Print oder Website, ein grosses Thema aufgefallen,  das redaktionell noch nie zu meiner vollsten Befriedigung geklärt  werden konnte: Und zwar geht es um das Ende des PC´s oder Spiele PC´s im  Allgemeinen und Besonderen. Bisher wurde dieses für PCGH und mich essentielle  und *ÜBERLEBENSWICHTIGE* Thema nur höchst unbefriedigend behandelt,  zumindest aus meiner Sicht.

Ich wünsche mir also einen Artikel der sich mal intensiv und über  mehrere Seiten lang mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt. Denn ich bin  leidenschaftlicher PC Gamer. Der PC ist seit 93 für mich der Gott der  Spieleplattformen, und ich möchte jetzt mal genau erfahren was an dem  ewigen Totgesage dran ist! Schließlich lebt ja eigentlich die PC Branche  insgesamt auch zu einem großen Teil von PC Games, denke ich mir  zumindest. Weil ich mir überlege: Es gibt Nvidia, AMD(ATI) und ihre  Partner, die unzählige Grafikkarten mit verschiedenen Lüftern,  Taktraten, Chips usw. jeden Monat auf den Markt werfen, das ich es  einfach nicht glauben kann das diese Branche im sterben liegen soll!!  Warum soll sich jemand eine GTX 580 kaufen wenn er bevorzugt auf der  XBox spielt??? Es wird immer erzählt, die grossen Konsolenhersteller  finden es zu teuer alle paar Jahre eine neue Generation auf den Markt zu  werfen... Aber warum zum Henker ist es den grossen GPU Herstellern  nicht zu teuer, alle ZWEI Jahre eine nagelneue Generation mit unzähligen  Derivaten auf den Markt zu werfen?? Gut, GPGPU wird immer wichtiger,  das mag sein, aber diese Hersteller sind MIT dem *Spiele* PC gross  geworden. Genauso wie Microsoft eigentlich schon im eigeninteresse kaum  mitansehen kann (können sollte) das ihre Xbox ihrem Ursprung ihres  Reichtums und Macht den Rang abläuft.   Und auch die CPU Hersteller werden wohl kaum noch einen Grund sehen  warum sie im Desktop immer höhere Leistung bringen sollen, wenn in 90%  der Mittelstands Firmen eine 5 Jahre alte CPU der Reihe Core2Duo für  alles schnell genug ist was sie nutzen, wie es zum Beispiel in meiner  eigenen Arbeit der Fall ist. Ich hab dort einen Arbeits Rechner auf AMD  E350 Brazos Basis mit SSD gebaut, und keiner von meinen Kollegen merkt  einen Unterschied zwischen dem Sandy Bridge i3 2100+ SSD, den auch ich konfiguriert habe, und dem AMD! 

Ich wünsch mir einen Artikel, der das ganze Thema mal ausführlich  beleuchtet. Kommen wir langsam dem Ende der Entwicklung entgegen, das  alles immer und immer schneller werden muss von Generation zu  Generation? Wird in Zukunft nich viel eher die Geschwindigkeit mehr oder  weniger stagnieren, nur die Effizienz wird gesteigert, bis eine Graka,  so schnell wie meine 580er, nur noch 12 Watt verbraucht, weil kein  Mensch mehr die Leistung braucht und die wirklich schnellen Karten, ala Tesla, 20000  Euro pro Stück aufwärts kosten und nur noch in Super Rechnern an  Universitäten und Film Firmen eingesetzt werden??

Was mich zusätzlich noch interessiert: Was ist mit den Amerikanern? Wo  sind deren PC Enthusiasten unterwegs? Sind die wirklich, so wie ich den  Eindruck habe, eine absolute Minderheit gegen die Konsolen und Iphone  Fanatiker, die die Mehrheit bilden und unfähig- und unwillens sind ein  Spiel zu installieren und Treiber upzudaten? Und was ist mit dem Rest  der Welt? Asien, China usw. Wo steht da der Spiele PC im Vergleich zu  anderen Plattformen?? 

Es wäre echt toll wenn ihr von der Redaktion euch dieses Themas annehmen  würdet, in einem Special vielleicht, um dies für mich und andere wichtige Thema,  fachlich genau wie immer, zu beantworten. Denn geht der Gaming PC unter,  geht auch die PC Games Hardware unter, leider...

Liebe Grüße Standeck


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Themen zusammengeführt.

_edit:
Was _konkret_ hat dir denn am Special zum Thema „Spiele-PC – die bessere Konsole?“ in Ausgabe 01/2011 gefehlt?_


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal der ultimative WLP Auftrag-Vergleichstest interessieren.
Also womit man am besten die WLP aufträgt um ein perfektes Ergebnis zu erziehen.
Einige schwören ja auf das beste Werkzeug der Welt, die Finger.
Andere benutzen Plastikkarten oder sogar kleine Spachtel.
Ich benutze natürlich meine schwarze AmEx. 

Macht es sich eben in den Temperaturen bemerkbar, mit welcher Methode aufgetragen wurde, und auch wie, z.B. der berühmte Klecks in der Mitte oder schön verstreichen bis zum Rand oder... oder eben...


----------



## JackOnell (26. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal der ultimative WLP Auftrag-Vergleichstest interessieren.
> Also womit man am besten die WLP aufträgt um ein perfektes Ergebnis zu erziehen.
> Einige schwören ja auf das beste Werkzeug der Welt, die Finger.
> Andere benutzen Plastikkarten oder sogar kleine Spachtel.
> ...



In dem Test könnt ihr mal ein plastiklöffel aus der eisdeale benutzen, funktioniert prima, und gibt es zu jedem eis gratis.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Macht es sich eben in den Temperaturen bemerkbar, mit welcher Methode aufgetragen wurde, und auch wie, z.B. der berühmte Klecks in der Mitte oder schön verstreichen bis zum Rand oder... oder eben...


Das gab's vor Jahren mal sehr ausführlich von Stephan, ich bezweifle, dass sich da was geändert hat


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wunschthema für Print: Das Ende des Gaming PC´s???*

Hm, schlecht, das würde ja bedeuten dass wir da ein Eis kaufen müssen. Das sprengt bestimmt das Budget.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Januar 2012)

Dann musst du halt dein ES mit sechs Kernen und 2,4Ghz an den Mann bringen... Dann könnte es mit dem Eis vielleicht noch was werden.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Verwechselst du mich gerade mit jemandem? Ich habe einen C2D E8500 …


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das gab's vor Jahren mal sehr ausführlich von Stephan, ich bezweifle, dass sich da was geändert hat


 
Der Stephan ist bestimmt schon ganz heiß darauf sich endlich wieder richtig die Finger schmutzig machen zu können.  



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hm, schlecht, das würde ja bedeuten dass wir da ein Eis kaufen müssen. Das sprengt bestimmt das Budget.


 
Lasst euch doch von der Eisdiele sponsern. Während ihr das Video dreht haltet ihr ständig die Eisbecher mit der Aufschrift des Ladens in die Kamera.


----------



## Standeck (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Themen zusammengeführt.
> 
> _edit:
> Was _konkret_ hat dir denn am Special zum Thema „Spiele-PC – die bessere Konsole?“ in Ausgabe 01/2011 gefehlt?_



Die muss ich erst mal wieder hersuchen, dann lese ich den Artikel nochmal. Vielleicht war das ja das was ich gesucht hab.

PS: Wann testet ihr oder habt ihr schon die neue Recon3D von Creative getestet? Also die interne PCIe Karte.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Recon3D ist in der kommenden 03/2012.


----------



## Standeck (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Die Recon3D ist in der kommenden 03/2012.


 
Sehr gut!


----------



## Cleriker (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Verdammt!  Ja, klar hab ich dich verwechselt. Entschuldige bitte. Das kommt davon, wenn man sich gleichzeitig unterhält und was mit dem Smartphone im Forum schreibt.

Könntet Ihr vielleicht nochmal so einen Vergleich von Bildschirm-diagonalen machen? Also was bringt eine Auflösung von 2560x1440 in Games? Sieht man mehr, oder sieht es nur besser aus... sowas halt.
Ihr hattet schonmal sowas, jedoch finde ich die Ausgabe nicht mehr.


----------



## Homerclon (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dürfte das gleiche passieren, wie wenn du nun von 1280x720 auf 1920x1080 hoch gehst. Beides 16:9, wie bei 2560x1440, daher vergleichbar.
Ist AFAIK zudem von der Anwendung abhängig. Schließlich würde mehr Sichtfläche bedeuten, das der Spieler einen Vorteil gegenüber Personen mit geringerer Sichtfläche haben.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mir geht es auch um Vergleiche von z.B. 1920x1080 und 1920x1200. Auch der Unterschied ob FullHD auf einem 22er oder24er/27er Monitor. Welche Konfig macht das beste Bild...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In Spielen idR 16:9, da breiteres Sichtfeld.


----------



## Freakless08 (27. Januar 2012)

*Farbechte LCDs Testen*

Könntet ihr nicht mal die Farbechtheit von LCDs testen?
Vorallem in der Fotobearbeitung sowie Printbereich wird vorallem auf die Farbechtheit der Bildschime geachtet, da viele die Farben falsch/nicht richtig darstellen. Wäre das nicht mal ein Thema für die PCGH bzw. ein Wertungskriterium?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Könntet Ihr vielleicht nochmal so einen Vergleich von Bildschirm-diagonalen machen? Also was bringt eine Auflösung von 2560x1440 in Games? Sieht man mehr, oder sieht es nur besser aus... sowas halt.
> Ihr hattet schonmal sowas, jedoch finde ich die Ausgabe nicht mehr.


 
Bei allen 3D-Spielen (und wer hat schon noch ne 2D Engine und stellt Areale dar?) ist der Bildausschnitt unabhängig von der Auflösung. Die kannst du verXfachen und siehst immer noch das gleiche - kannst aber feinere Details erkennen. Ändern tut sich der Bildinhalt nur mit dem Seitenverhältnis und da ist es jetzt schon recht lange so, dass quasi alle Spiele in der Breite anpassen. D.h. je höher/quadratischer der Monitor ist, desto weniger siehst du, weil links und rechts abgeschnitten wird (= 1280x720 bringt mehr Übersicht, als 1600x1200).


----------



## Rolk (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein kleiner Praxisteil zu Llano Oc wäre schön, solange der Nachfolger noch nicht da ist. Am besten mit dem A8-3870K und irgend was kleinerem wie dem A6-3500 oder Athlon II X4 631.


----------



## ASD_588 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

wie währe es den mit nem radiator vergleich?

von klein bis groß.
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 120mm Radiatoren » EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XT 120
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 560mm Radiatoren » Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Xtreme 560 - black

da ich heute die neue pcgh gekauft hab hat es sich erledigt.


----------



## rouki999 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich mal freuen wenn ihr mal einen schönen umgehenden Test über aktuelle Headsets machen könntet. Da ich momentan vor der schweren Entscheidung stehe. Auf der einen Seite loben immer viele ihre Headsets und andere schimpfen immer drüber.

Wie gut ist der gebotene Surround Sound (5.1 ; 7.1 oder ein sehr gut simulierender Stero)? 
Sind Funkheadsets genauso gut?
Taugen Sie auch für mehr als nur zum zocken (Film oder Musik)?

Momentan hats mir von den Features das Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D Omega Wireless Headset ein wenig angetan.

Preisspanne so 100 - 250€


----------



## Xtreme RS (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände es mal gut, wenn man einen großen Artikel über Modding bringen könnte, der Artikel übers Sleeven in der aktuellen Ausgabe hat mir auch ziemlich gut gefallen, genauso wie die "Carbonmaus" .

Ein Umfangreicher Test über LED-Lüfter (auch mit 7 oder 5 V Drosselung) oder Lackierung (<=Auswirkungen?) von Lüftern, Kaltkathoden, Leds, Dämmatten, Farbzusätze für WaKüs und was weiß ich, was es da noch alles gibt.


----------



## StefanStg (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ihr könntet mal eine Testparcours mit CPU´s machen wo ihr ein Renderprogramm testet z.b. Sony Vegas. Man könnte immer das gleiche Video nehmen, gleiche Länge usw und Vergleichen. Vier Kerner und sechs Kerner. Was macht der Zeitunterschied aus. Was bringt HT. Intel und AMD vergleichen.

Mfg
Stefan 

Edit: Ein Test von NAS Systemen wäre mal wieder cool. Möchte mir gern eins kaufen weiß aber nicht welches. Und ist auch schon öänger hert wo ihr das getestet habt​


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich über einen ausführlichen Test von TV-Karten freuen.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es auch mal mit Hardware Raidcontrollern?

SB-E hat ja auch nur 8 SATA Ports maximal. Zudem würde ich es interessant finden, ob man heutzutage noch Leistungseinbußen bei den onboard/Software Raids hat.

Hab selbst 6 Platten dran hängen, und da hats dann beim 0815 Board schon kein Platz mehr für ein optisches Laufwerk


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Optische Laufwerke schließt man heutzutage eh besser über USB an. Mein nächstes Laufwerk wird zumindest so werden


----------



## StefanStg (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Optische Laufwerke schließt man heutzutage eh besser über USB an. Mein nächstes Laufwerk wird zumindest so werden



Darf man fragen warum?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich habe aktuell ein interes Laufwerk, da ich das aber so selten nutze wäre ne schönere Gehäusefront vllt doch ne Überlegung wert.
Aber ist aktuell nur nen Hirngespinnst.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> SB-E hat ja auch nur 8 SATA Ports maximal.


Nur? Als Otto-Normal-User: 1x Blu-ray, 1x SSD, 1x HSDD = drei ... reicht


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nur? Als Otto-Normal-User: 1x Blu-ray, 1x SSD, 1x HSDD = drei ... reicht


 
Kannst du schon ne Aussage zu meinem Wunsch nach einem TV Karten Test machen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass wir sowas mal vor Jahren getestet haben ... nein, kann ich nichts zu sagen.


----------



## StefanStg (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell ein interes Laufwerk, da ich das aber so selten nutze wäre ne schönere Gehäusefront vllt doch ne Überlegung wert.
> Aber ist aktuell nur nen Hirngespinnst.



Hast eigentlich recht. Habe mir vor zwei Wochen fast die gleiche Frage gestellt wie ich mir ein neuen BluRay Brenner gekauft habe. Hab mich aber dann doch fürs interne entschieden weil ich eine Klappe an der Front habe und ich mir denke das die Vibrationen schon deutlich mehr sind wenn es aufm Schreibtisch steht. Aber in nachhinein hast du recht man braucht es eigentlich kaum. Misst hätte ich mir doch ein externes Kaufen sollen


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dann wäre ein aktueller Test dazu wirklich toll. Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen...bin da nämlich recht ratlos zu was ich da greifen sollte.
Es gibt ja interne sowie externe Karten...Wobei ich aktuell zu ner externen tendieren würde.

@StefanStg:
An sich ist eben auch praktisch das man das Laufwerk für alle Rechner verwenden kann an denen man so rumhampelt.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nur? Als Otto-Normal-User: 1x Blu-ray, 1x SSD, 1x HSDD = drei ... reicht


 
Ansichtssache.
Ich bevorzuge viele Festplatten im Raid System da mir Datensicherheit wichtig ist und da ist der X79 Chipsatz etwas schwach ausgestattet.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Selbst wenn du 2x ein RAID hast, wären das vier Platten, dann von mir aus 2x SSD im RAID und zwei Laufwerke - dann reichen acht doch aus ... aber gut, kann jeder machen wie er will.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du 2x ein RAID hast, wären das vier Platten, dann von mir aus 2x SSD im RAID und zwei Laufwerke - dann reichen acht doch aus ... aber gut, kann jeder machen wie er will.


 
Der X79 Chipsatz bietet nur 6 Sata Ports und nur 2 davon sind welche mit 6GB/s.
Alles andere kommt von Controller anderer Hersteller.
Da kaufe ich mir lieber eine gute Controller Karte für PCIe 4x und bin zufrieden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Sache mit der Geschwindigkeit ist in der Tat nervig ... da hab ich mit 1x HDD und 1x SSD noch Glück ^^


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Datensicherheit sollte über Backupstrategien sichergestellt werden, RAIDs eher für die Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Spinal (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich finde die Idee von StefanStg ganz gut, denn man liest hier von fast allen 6 Kern Usern, dass sie die CPU auch zum Video bearbeiten nutzen.
Nun besteht Video Bearbeitung ja nicht nur aus dem encodieren von fertigen Videos und ich fände es mal interessant wie sich 6 Kern CPUs im Videobearbeitungs Alltag gegenüber ihren 4 Kern Kollegen schlagen.
Mit dem Phenom 2 X4 und X6 und Sandy Bridge (E) gibt es ja zwei recht aktuelle bzw. verbreitete 4 und 6 Kerner mit gleicher Architektur.

Edit: Ups, da kamen ja noch mehr Beiträge.
Aber kurz was zum Thema internes Blu Ray Laufwerk, ich fände es nervig ein Laufwerk auf dem Schreibtisch stehen zu haben. Da steht schon genug Kram und externe HDs rum, da brauche ich nicht noch ein optisches Laufwerk.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Skysnake (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ansichtssache.
> Ich bevorzuge viele Festplatten im Raid System da mir Datensicherheit wichtig ist und da ist der X79 Chipsatz etwas schwach ausgestattet.


 
Ist bei mir auch so. Zumal HDD bis zur Flut nichts gekostet haben. Und die MP3, Raw/Jpeg Sammlung hat echt verdammt schnell ne TB Platte voll. Messe oder 3 Tage Urlaub und man hat locker 20 GB auf der Platte. Dann noch Steam mit nem halben TB+ 

Also ich finde man kommt schnell auf 6 Platten, wenn man Raid nutzt, und eben Videos/Photos als Hobby macht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn sowas getestet wird, würden mich ein paar Zeilen zu SATA-Multipliern (mit und ohne integriertes RAID) freuen.
Und versucht bei den Chipsätzen, ihr jeweiliges Leistungslimit auszuloten und ggf. woran es hängt. (mein Board klaut mir 40 MB/s  )


----------



## Skysnake (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

das könnte eh unter einem Technik Artikel laufen, wie SATA funktioniert. SSD und HDD sind ja schon behandelt worden.


----------



## 45thFuchs (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mainboardkühlung auf Billigboards,wie sinnvoll ist die investition gegenüber eines Mittelklasse oder Highendboard im Sommer und bei schwerem OC mit slechter oder leiser gehäuselüftung.
Failtest,welche Boards halten extremlast am längsten stand nach der Mod und lohnt sich das Geld wirklich gegenüber dem fall sich gleich ein besseres board zu kaufen.
Will das Asrock Extreme pro (i5 2500k)irgendwas meiner Schwester etwas sicherer machen vorm OC...und die bombe gibt mir nach den MSI770er erfahrungen in dem preissegment nur einen scherbenschiessenenden gedanken.
Beim Sata dann was zusteckcontroller für Pcie bringen wenn man ein highend raid mit 2 oder 4 mal 600MB/s SSD´s machen will.Am besten 512GB SSD´s nehmen wegen der Bandbreitenauslastung.
Onboard Sound bei neueren Boards mal wieder unter die lupe nehmen,es gibt welche die sind gut ,andere wiederum nicht.Für viele neben der Lüftersteuerung ein kaufkriterium.
Boards/Graka´s/CPU unlockertipps,Aus welchen Komponenten lässt sich mit weniger mal wieder mehr machen.
Spiele mit EAX5 und ankündigungen für Win 8 was den Support wieder offiziell fähig macht dafür.


----------



## pa ul (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo liebe PCGH'ler,

ich würde gerne einen Zukunftsbericht über kommende Displays und Entwicklungen sehen. Vor allem würde ich gerne wissen, ob es irgendwann 24"- Monitore mit einer WQHD ( 2560 x 1440) geben wird. Ich habe schon persönlich ein mal bei Samsung als Kunde nachgefragt, ob sie derartiges planen. Leider verneinten sie ohne weitere Aussagen.

 Ich würde mich deshalb sehr freuen, wenn Ihr als PCGH-Team die großen Hersteller anfragen würdet. Zusätzlich könntet ihr ja auch recherchieren, was in der Zukunft in Sachen Monitorentwicklung alles auf uns zukommen könnte, wie zB OLED, Touchscreens, 3D ohne Brille, 240 Hz ? usw.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

hentai


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Spiele mit EAX5 und ankündigungen für Win 8 was den Support wieder offiziell fähig macht dafür.


EAX 5 läuft ausschließlich unter OpenAL, auch bei Betriebssystemen mit Hardware beschleunigtem DirectSound wie Windows XP. Dass es trotzdem nicht so viel benutzt wird liegt schlicht an der schwindenden Hardwarebasis seit die Onboardchips zumindest nicht mehr auffällig rumkrächsen und der Tatsache dass CPU Leistung eh zur Genüge vorhanden ist.

OpenAL ist nicht gleich Alchemy. Vielleicht sollte man DAS mal irgendwo dick hin drucken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

EAX5 gabs doch auch als DirectSound-Erweiterung


----------



## 45thFuchs (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ist ja wayne wie es läuft,hauptsache Windows 8 bringt nicht nur den support zurück sondern auch ein paar Spiele die die mehrzahl an Stimmen und Effekte nutzen.
Bei krachern wie BF3 wär da mit heutiger Technik sicherlich noch mehr drin als man bis jetzt zu hören bekommt .(man hört von 10gleichzeitig gefeuerten gewehren immer nur 2-4,bei granaten werden noch mehr geräusche einfach ausgeblendet)
Ein test der Core reihe von Creatives Soundkarten wär auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> EAX5 gabs doch auch als DirectSound-Erweiterung


Spätestens X-Ram ansprechen konnte und kann man nur über OpenAL.
Effektiv war Direct Sound nach EAX 4 Geschichte. Dass es EAX5 für DS theoretisch gab könnte sein, da bin ich mir nicht 1000%ig sicher.

Aber wenn man sich wirklich mal wieder um Sounderweiterungen kümmert müsste man wohl auch sowas mit rein nehmen:
http://www.blueripplesound.com/gaming


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich bin mir jedenfalls recht sicher, dass auch einige der EAX5-Vorzeigetitel und den Vista-Änderungen litten - was bei Verwendung von OAL nicht der Fall hätte sein dürfen.


----------



## chris1995 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo liebe Mods der Print,
da heute öfter die Frage aufkamm ob eine Antistatikfolie leitet oder nicht, wäre es evtl. mal sehr die Leser darüber aufzuklären, es scheint nehmlich so als ob einige damit Ihr Mainboard schon geschossen haben.
Es wäre für alle Baster nicht schlecht hierzu ein klares Statement zu bekommen.Denn es gibt ja durchaus verschiedene Anstistatikfolien.

Es ging speziel darum wenn das Mainboard auf der Folie in Betrieb genommen wird.

MfG Chris


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es gibt Mods im Forum und Redakteure in der Print, aber ich antworte mal allgemein:
Prinzipiell leiten Antistatiktüten. Das ist das Grundprinzip ihrer Funktion: Sie verhindern den Aufbau größerer statischer Ladungen, in dem sie deren Abfluss ermöglichen - und zwar möglichst großflächig und bevor man die Hardware ggf. an einer empfindlichen Stelle berührt. Das heißt aber nicht immer, dass beide Seiten/die gesamte Oberfläche leitend beschichtet ist, ein Netz oder einseitige Bedampfung reichen. In solchen Fällen kann man Glück, wenn man das Board auf der Folie in Betrieb nimmt - erwischt man die nicht leitende Seite verhält sich die Anti-Statik-Tüte genauso, wie eine z.B. Aldi-Tüte. Aber direkt nach einer soliden Metallplatte dürften Antistatiktüten die schlechteste Unterlage sein.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn dann eher den Schaumstoff nehmen, der ja auch oft bei liegt.


----------



## chris1995 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt Mods im Forum und Redakteure in der Print, aber ich antworte mal allgemein:
> Prinzipiell leiten Antistatiktüten. Das ist das Grundprinzip ihrer Funktion: Sie verhindern den Aufbau größerer statischer Ladungen, in dem sie deren Abfluss ermöglichen - und zwar möglichst großflächig und bevor man die Hardware ggf. an einer empfindlichen Stelle berührt. Das heißt aber nicht immer, dass beide Seiten/die gesamte Oberfläche leitend beschichtet ist, ein Netz oder einseitige Bedampfung reichen. In solchen Fällen kann man Glück, wenn man das Board auf der Folie in Betrieb nimmt - erwischt man die nicht leitende Seite verhält sich die Anti-Statik-Tüte genauso, wie eine z.B. Aldi-Tüte. Aber direkt nach einer soliden Metallplatte dürften Antistatiktüten die schlechteste Unterlage sein.



Schonmal Danke für die Antwort, es gibt halt viele Leute die Ihr Mb auf der Antistatikhülle aufbauen und dan zum testen in Betrieb nehmen, diese wissen ja oft nicht ob Ihre Folie leitet oder nicht...

Skysnake:Klar ist Schaumstoff billiger aber die meisten User nehmen das her was gerade am einfachsten zu bekommen ist und das ist halt mal meistens die Antistatikhülle.

MfG Chris


----------



## Skysnake (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich mein, das bei der Verpackung doch meist ein Pack Schaumstoff dabei ist, um die Unterseite der Boards zu schützen, war zumindest bei meinen Boards immer/fast immer der Fall. Ansonsten kann man ja auch den Karton nehmen, in dem das Board nochmals innen verpackt ist.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Meinen letzten Testlauf hab ich auf ner PCGH Ausgabe gemacht.


----------



## ACDSee (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir ein kleines OC-Tutorial für ältere Systeme:

- Grafikkarten (HD 4000/5000 und GTX 200er/400er Serie)
ggf. kann man auf neuere Tools eingehen, da man mit Trixx inzwischen auch Spannungen trotz analogen Spannungswandlern (HD 5850 v.2) erhöhen kann.

- Sockel AM2+ mit X4 960T oder X6-1090T aufrüsten und übertakten


----------



## Spinal (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei einem OC Tutorial fände ich eine Übersicht über Spannungen super. Es gibt mittlerweile soviel verschiedene Spannungen die man einstellen kann/muss, die auch noch manchmal bei verschiedenen Mainboard Herstellern im BIOS unter unterschiedlichen Namen zu finden sind.

Zum Thema Anti Statik Hülle, vielleicht reicht es, einen Sticky im Forum zu machen. Denn das Problem ist sicher nicht, dass man auf die Schnelle nichts besseres findet, sondern das man fälschlicherweise annimmt, diese sei wegen ihrer eigentlich schützenden Eigenschaft besonders gut als Unterlage geeignet.

bye
Spinal


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2Win, 2x 1GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini-HDMI (02G-P3-1569) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ein test dieser GTX mit 2  GF114 chips auf der plantine währe auch etwas.


----------



## Dennis19 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gerne im Bereich Wärmeleitpaste mehr erfahren - Sprich... Welche Auftragmöglichkeiten existieren, die richtige Dosierung/Menge, und welche speziell für Anfänger / Fortgeschrittene empfehlenswert sind. 

Eine weiterer netter Artikel wäre über diverse VGA-Cooler (EKL Alpenföhn Peter) - Wie man diesen installiert, ob es spürbare Temperaturverbesserungen gibt,... 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## rolli (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Zum Thema Wärmeleitpaste würde auch noch folgendes passen:

Manche Grafikkarten-Hersteller packen zu viel WPL auf die GPU und entsprechend laut wird dann der Lüfter.
Hatte das z.B. bei einer Asus Radeon 5770. Der eigentlich gute CuCore-Kühler war immer sehr nervig.

Einmal auseinander genommen, eine vernünftige Menge WPL drauf und es war Ruhe.

Evtl. kommt das auch bei anderen Herstellern häufiger vor.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2Win, 2x 1GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini-HDMI (02G-P3-1569) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ein test dieser GTX mit 2  GF114 chips auf der plantine währe auch etwas.


 
Evga konnte uns bislang kein Testmuster zur Verfügung stellen. Ich fürchte, das wird nichts mehr. Kauf dir von dem Geld doch einfach eine (genauso schnelle) Radeon HD 7970. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Cleriker (29. Februar 2012)

Ihr habt doch auf der Website z.b. das spezial zu gothic 3, wo ihr das Spiel im original mit der max. Einstellung im Spiel mit eurer getweakten Version vergleicht. Sowas könnte man doch mit ins Heft nehmen. In jeder Ausgabe ein anderes game mit tweaks und/oder Mods und den Benchmarks der momentan gängigsten Karten z.b. 560ti, 580, 6970, 7970.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Freakless08 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mal ne Anregung zu Vollversionen (wobei es möglich ist das welche schon dabei waren):

Edna bricht aus (Adventure)
Geheimakte (1/2) (Adventure)
Satazius (Shoot em Up)
Battlefield 2 (Egoshooter)
Need for Speed Carbon (Rennspiel)
Die Siedler 2 (Simulation/Strategie)
Test Drive Unlimited (Rennspiel)
Raptor - Call of the Shadows 2010 (Shoot em Up)
Prince of Persia (Action)
Quake 4 (Ego Shooter)
Pirates !
Oddworld : Ebes Exodus/Oddysee (ich weiß ist alt)
So Blonde (Adventure)

- Alle spiele max. USK 16 -


----------



## Homerclon (4. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit einen der beiden _Total War_ Titel, _Empire_ oder _Napoleon_?
_Empire _ist eh kaum noch zu bekommen, es sei denn man kauft direkt bei Steam.

RomeTW, als Gold Edition, war ja schon, AFAIR auch Medieval2TW. Da bietet sich EmpireTW doch förmlich an.

Oder werden Steam-Titel generell nicht als Vollversion-Beigabe in Betracht gezogen? Bzw. ist das Lizenztechnisch überhaupt Möglich? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals ein Steam-Titel als Vollversion-Beigabe in einer Zeitschrift gesehen zu haben, auch nicht bei der Konkurrenz.
(Wäre einer der wenigen Fälle, wo ich einen Steam-Titel auch "kaufen" würde. Da ich ja eigentlich für das Heft, und nicht für die Vollversion bezahle.)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Über die neue Minecraftversion 1.2 neue Featchers würde ich gerne was lesen.Und das das Bukkit -team mit Mohjang zusammenarbeitet.
Welche auswirkungen das für die Gamer hat.Besserer server-service oder so ??


----------



## Ich 15 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einen der beiden _Total War_ Titel, _Empire_ oder _Napoleon_?
> _Empire _ist eh kaum noch zu bekommen, es sei denn man kauft direkt bei Steam.
> [/SIZE]


 Empire kann man noch bei Amazon problemlos kaufen. Außerdem gibt es ja auch noch die Möglichkeit es bei Steam zu kaufen(wird ja sowieso benötigt). Eine Dreingabe halte ich momentan für unmöglich, da das Spiel ja noch relativ neu ist. 

Ich würde mich über eine Vollversion zu MAFIA freuen. Es ist ab 16 und läuft auch unter win7 und dürfte zudem bezahlbar sein. (Das Spiel ist einfach genial)


----------



## Homerclon (4. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Amazon ist ein einziger Händler (der zudem die Englische Version anbietet, jaja Steam ermöglicht das Umstellen. blabla.), solche Spiele werden in der Regel aber von ein paar Dutzend angeboten.
Es gibt Leute, unter anderem mich, die keine DL-Versionen kaufen. Womit der Kauf über Steam wegfällt. (Ich hätte bei einer Vollversion-Beigabe zudem die Hoffnung, das die Installationsdateien bereits die aktuellsten Dateien beinhalten, und man keine 100GB herunterladen muss, weil 150% der Daten auf den DVDs ersetzt werden. Doch, das ist ein Vorteil, das Installieren von DVD geht bei mir noch zig mal schneller als das Herunterladen.)

Relativ neu? Empire ist exakt 3 Jahre alt. Napoleon erst knapp zwei Jahre, das könnte wirklich etwas zu neu sein, zumindest für die PCGH. Auch wenn NTW nur ein Standalone-Addon ist.
Aber es gab schon neuere/ähnlich "Neue" Titel als Heft-Beigabe.
_Drakensang Gold_ - In der 03/2012, Spiel war zu dem Zeitpunkt 3,5 Jahre alt.
King's Bounty - In der aktuellen Ausgabe die in den nächsten Tagen im Kiosk landet: 3,5 Jahre
_Prince of Persia Die vergessene Zeit_ - In der PCG 03/2012: Keine 2 Jahre.

Ich erwarte ja nicht das es bereits in einer der nächsten beiden Ausgaben mit drin ist.
Auch wenn der Titel des Themas dies so aussehen lässt. Aber die hier Vorgeschlagenen Themen, die auch umgesetzt wurden, dürften eher selten bereits in der jeweils nächsten mit enthalten gewesen sein.



> Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf
> Der Text, den Sie eingegeben haben, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen.


Wat? Halben Roman geschrieben, Absenden --> Diese Meldung und Roman gelöscht.


----------



## Spinal (4. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn man schon nicht die DL Version will, kann man auch mal in einem beliebigen Elekro Discount rennen. Dort habe ich neulich Empire noch für 10 - 15 Euro gesehen.
Das Internet ist nicht die einzige Bezugsquelle 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Homerclon (4. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das ist trotzdem kein Grund, warum man es nicht als Vollversion mit auf die Heft-DVD packen sollte.


----------



## Superwip (12. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test eines Sandy Bridge-E 8-Kern Xeons inklusive Kompatibilitätstests im Bezug auf Desktop Mainboards, auch mit ECC-RAM und insbesondere auch die OC Möglichkeiten


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Läuft bereits ...


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich interessiert ein Test der OCZ RevoDrive 3 120GB, PCIe 2.0 x4 und ein Vergleich mit der Kingston HyperX SSD 240GB.

Was sind die jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteile? Welche Variante ist von den Leistungswerten im Praxiseinsatz für einen Spielerechner interessanter?

Ich habe den Test der OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 480GB in der 11/2011 gelesen, aber der Preis ist einfach viel zu hoch.


----------



## Z28LET (15. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ich mir wünschen würde, als kleines Update zu dem oben erwünschten Test von Sockel 2011er Xeons, ein Test des Finalen EVGA SR-X. 
Entweder als Einzeltest wie damals beim SR-2 oder vielleicht im Vergleich zu einem "normalen" Dualsockel Xeon Serverboard oder auch im Vergleich zu anderen High End OC Sockel 2011er Boards.

Wäre schön wenn ihr ein Sampel besorgen könntet!


----------



## bigbenn (15. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich würde mir ein test für neue sockel 2011 boards wünschen!!!
 DANKE!!!!


----------



## 1821984 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da immer mehr Themen im Wakübereich über Pumpen jeglicher Art stattfinden, würde ich mich mal freuen, wenn ihr einen Vergleich mehrer Waküpumpen machen würdet.

Folgende sind da ja die interessantesten:
-Aquacomputer XT (vielleicht die einfache Standartversion, zu der immer geraten wird)
-Laing DDC
-Laing D5
-und eine sehr günstige Pumpe

zudem könnte man gleich für die Laing DDC mehrere Pumpenaufsätze testen, da diese ja unterschiedliche Lautstärken hervorrufen sollen (kann ich mir so gar nicht vorstellen). Auch Aufbauten von mehreren Pumpen in Reihenschaltung (Laing DDC/D5) könnten in ihre Pro`s und Contra`s getestet werden (gerade in anbetracht von großen Kreisläufen mit 1080Radis).

Man da kann man ja ein paar Seiten mit füllen.


----------



## McZonk (18. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@1821984: Das Thema Pumpen ist unter anderem für die nahe Zukunft bereits auf dem Radar


----------



## Skysnake (18. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und von mir kommt da wohl in absehbarer Zeit auch was, wenn alles wie geplant läuft


----------



## Spinal (21. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bin durch den aktuellen Xeon test auch durch andere User darauf gekommen. Ich fände mal einen Vergleich zwischen aktuellen X86 CPUs und anderen Architekturen interessant.
Dabei könnte man den Cell reinnehmen, einen IBM Power 6 (bis zu 5 GHz?) und einen IBM Power 7. Einen Theorieteil mit einem Vergleich der Architekturen und natürlich Benchmarks. Für diese könnte/müsste man natürlich eine Grundlage finden. Ein Linux wäre da eine Idee. Ich bin da gerade nicht im Bilde was es gibt, aber dort wird es sicher auch Benchmarks wie SuperPi usw. geben.
Oder sind die Architekturen dafür zu unterschiedlich?

bye
Spinal


----------



## Hypnos (21. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wärs mal mit einem Test zu Backup-Lösungen?
Mit Fokus auf Software, aber auch ein bisschen die Hardware-Seite betrachten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es gibt einige sehr theoretische Crossplattformvergleiche - die sagen aber nichts über potentielle Spiele-/Alltagsleistung aus. Und bei allem, was komplexer als Linpack ist, würde ich auch erstmal pauschal unterstellen, dass unterschiedlicher Optimierungsaufwand für unterschiedliche Plattformen die Performance mehr beeinflusst, als das Potential der Chips selber.
Aber einen theoretischen Artikel, der die unterschiedlichen Konzepte im Detail aufschlüsselt und deren jeweilige Vorteile klarstellt, würde mich auch interessieren. (aber bitte nicht nur 3x Power vs. x86, sondern auch Sparc, ggf. Mips, IA64 - diverse ARM verstehen sich ja fast von selbst)


----------



## Z28LET (22. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wobei ich hier sagen würde, dass es am Grundthema der Zeitschrift PC Games Hardware vorbei geht.
Solche Sachen liest man im Zweifel eher in einer Ct. 

Der Aufwand und die Kosten stehen, denke ich mal, nicht so im Nutzen eines normalen PC Anwender/Spielers.
Die meisten hier wollen höchstens mal einen Xeon oder Opteron in den Benchmarks sehen.


----------



## Rolk (23. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Falls Ihr mal Zeit und Muse habt würde ich einen Vergleich zwischen jeweils einer max. mit Luft übertakteten GTX680 und HD7970 vorschlagen. Am liebsten mit dem ausführlichen Benchparcours aus dem GTX680 Onlinetest (evtl. noch Anno 2070 ergänzen) und da sich jede Karte ein bischen anderst takten lässt mit jeweils 2 oder 3 unterschiedlichen Taktraten zum besseren Vergleich.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Im Artikel zur GTX680 schreibt ihr: 





> Der Speicher und die Wandler werden klassisch von einer Metallplatte  gekühlt. Für Bastler interessant: Jene Platte ist vom eigentlichen  Kühler unabhängig einsetzbar und nicht (wie bei der Radeon HD 7970)  verlötet.


In der aktuellen Ausgabe 04/12 auf S.53 schreibt ihr, dass bei der HD7970 die Wandlertemperaturen beim Referenzdesign mit Bodenplatte deutlich niedriger sind als bei den Nachrüstkühlern EKL Peter und Accelero Extreme. 

Es wäre super, wenn ihr wieder zwei oder drei Sätze zu den Temperaturen bei der GTX680+Metallplatte+Peter/Accelero Extreme schreiben würdet.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Auf die GTX 680 im RefDesign passt weder ein Peter noch ein Xtreme - wegen dem "Stromturm". Bohrungen und so ginge es.


----------



## Klarostorix (31. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es, wenn ihr in Skyrim mal testen würdet, wie bestimmte Einstellungen in der .ini oder bestimmte Mods die fps belasten und wieviel VRam mit SGSSAA und/oder HD-Texturen gebraucht werden. Fände ich persönlich klasse


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich persönlich würde ein Vergleich zwischen aktuellen Soundkarten -- Asus und Creative -- im Vergleich zu gängigen Soundchips aktueller Mainboards interessieren.

Meine Soundkarte ist leider mit einem Defekt ausgefallen und ich habe daher den Soundchip meines Mainboards aktiviert. Ich bin doch sehr überrascht wie gut der Sound ist. Trotzdem denke ich dass eine Soundkarte immer noch besser ist -- daher habe ich mir auch wieder eine gekauft und warte auf die Lieferung -- aber mich würde es doch sehr interessieren wie der Unterschied nun wirklich ist.
Jeder empfindet anders doch sicher lässt sich messen wie die Unterschiede sind.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn ihr in Skyrim mal testen würdet, wie bestimmte Einstellungen in der .ini oder bestimmte Mods die fps belasten und wieviel VRam mit SGSSAA und/oder HD-Texturen gebraucht werden. Fände ich persönlich klasse.


Dein Wunsch derzeit bereits umgesetzt.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dein Wunsch derzeit bereits umgesetzt.


 
Darf ich fragen, wo?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In Form eines Artikels für die 06/2012.


----------



## ASD_588 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ein festplatten vergleich von klein bis groß.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> In Form eines Artikels für die 06/2012.


 
Ah, ok. Ich dachte schon ich hab was übersehen  ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Gatsch (1. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

mich würd eine Wakü "übersicht"  (was man alles braucht, verschiedene kühler usw.) interesieren

und wenn möglich wär ein Ivy bridge artikel cool


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ivy Bridge lassen wir aus, lohnt nicht


----------



## GoldenMic (1. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ivy Bridge lassen wir aus, lohnt nicht


 
Ihr hättet ja schon bei Bulldozer mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen können


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

.. einfach weil es echt mal Zeit wäre ..

Ein ausführlicher Artikel über das was das tollste aller Falt-Teams so alles auf die Beine stellt

Das Team 70335 - also PC Games Hardware - legt Ehre für alle ein und tut viel für die Wissenschaft


----------



## TankCommander (3. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

HighEnd Grafikkarten Preissteigerungen!   

Das wäre doch mal ein Thema für die Redaktion! 

Eigentlich sollte man doch annehmen, das durch optimierte Fertigungsprozesse die Karten doch auf einem gleichbleibenden Preisniveau zuhalten sind.
Wenn ich mir die Preise der letzten 10 Jahre, speziell für Release Karten (Nvidia/AMD) mit einer neuen Architektur ansehe, und die damaligen Preise bis heute vergleiche sind jeweils Preissprünge nach oben zusehen.  

Ich stell mir gerade folgende Fragen: 
- Leistung/Preis,trotz kosten optimierter Produktion über Jahre hinweg?
- Verfügbarkeit/Preis?
- kleinerer Absatzmarkt, wird durch den Preis reguliert?

Sterben die PC-Gamer / Modder / Bencher aus?


----------



## Spinal (3. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sorry, ist ein wenig OT, aber ich würde ganz gerne mal Beispiele für die Behauptung sehen. Ich weiß noch das eine Geforce 3 900 DM gekostet hat. Also gleiches Niveau wie heute, wenn nicht sogar teurer. Hinzu kommt das moderne Grafikkarten auch komplexere Stromversorgungen benötigen. Aber wie gesagt, ich würde gerne Beispiele sehen, vielleicht trübt mich meine Erinnerung 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Klarostorix (4. April 2012)

@Marc: Hab mich gerade gewandert, dass ich den Skyrim-Artikel schon in der heute angekommenen Ausgabe 05/12 gesehen habe. Hast du dich bei deiner Angabe von 06/12 nur vertippt, oder gibt's noch Nachschlag?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

So ist es.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> So ist es.


 
Du hast dich vertippt *und* es gibt Nachschlag? Krass, Kollege! *SCNR*

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Vötter!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ich558 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hey wie wärs mal wenn ihr Ex High End karten aber der Geforce 8er Serie mit maximalem OC gegen aktuelle GPUs im oberen Leistungssegment antreten lässt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Maximales OC? Luft, WaKü, LN2, VGPU anheben?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ich558 schrieb:


> Hey wie wärs mal wenn ihr Ex High End karten aber der Geforce 8er Serie mit maximalem OC gegen aktuelle GPUs im oberen Leistungssegment antreten lässt?


 
"Hardware-Legenden" mit Teil 1: 8800 GTX wird's tatsächlich im kommenden Heft geben. Vermutlich aber ohne OC.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ich558 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> "Hardware-Legenden" mit Teil 1: 8800 GTX wird's tatsächlich im kommenden Heft geben. Vermutlich aber ohne OC.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Cool da freu ich mich drauf  Macht ihr dann mit den alten Karten neue Benchmarks mit eurem aktuellen Test CPU oder nehmt ihr bereits gemachte Benches von früher her?

@Marc
Dachte an maximales OC unter Luft und wenns die Temps zulassen auch mit V Anhebung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wir machen natürlich neue Werte.


----------



## AngryByte (8. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen Test von Lüftern ab 180mm wünschen. "Großer"  Vergleich also zwischen Bitfenix, CoolerMaster, Ichbinleise, Phobya,  Silverstone, Sharkoon und YateLoon. Am besten wäre es, wenn Ihr mehrere  Lüfter eines Modells testen könntet, um die Serienstreuung zu  berücksichtigen, die in diesem Segment scheinbar nicht unerheblich ist.


----------



## NuVirus (18. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich interessiert wie gut Nvidia den neuen Surround Modi hinbekommen hat, vorallem auch z.B. Spielen auf Monitor 1 nebenbei Film auf nem LCD-TV und auf 3. Monitor Browser oder E-Mails lesen.

In der letzten Ausgabe habt ihr ja geschrieben das es geplant ist, nur nicht in welchem Umfang. Mich würde wie gesagt auch der Desktop Betrieb als Desktop und Spiel nur auf 1 Monitor. Interessant wäre auch unterschiedliche Auflösungen z.b. LCD-TV 1920x1080 und Hauptmonitor für Spiele 2560x1600 da es immer noch Spiele gibt mit denen keine 3 Monitore möglich sind oder einfach nicht gut aussieht imho.

Gibt es dabei Praxisprobleme usw. evtl wäre auch ein Vergleich zu AMD gut um die Techniken allgemein zu vergleichen. http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=monlcd19wide&xf=99_30#xf_top


----------



## skyscraper (18. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen umfangreichen Sockel 1155 Mainboard-Test um 80€, da viele nicht gleich 150€ ausgeben wollen. Der Sockel ist ziemlich gefragt und es kommt ja auch bald Ivy raus.


----------



## rolli (18. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Zum Thema von NuVirus, Surroundgaming:

Was hat es für einen Hintergrund, dass bei AMD i.d.R. "aktive" Displayport-Adapter benötigt werden?
Was unterscheidet diese technisch von "passiven" Adaptern?

Warum behaupten manche, die Dinger würden 100 Euro kosten? Meiner von Sapphire lag bei 25 Euro. Gibts da noch Unterschiede in der Qualität?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Problem ist die Taktung der Verbindung. Bei den meisten Anschlüssen passt sich die Karte dem Display an, das heißt sie braucht für jede Verbindung einen eigenen Taktgenerator. AMD verbaut davon nur zwei und kann demnach nur zwei DVI-/HDMI-Displays versorgen. Dabei macht es keinen Unterschied, ob das Signal direkt über einen DVI-Stecker ausgegeben wird, oder über einen DP-Stecker, an dem ein passiver Adapter hängt - entscheident ist die Generierung des DVI-Signals.
Ein aktiver Adapter dagegen setzt das komplette Bild um. Den kann die Karte mit einem echten DP Signal versorgen (DP ist das einzige Format, dass das Problem nicht hat) und erst im aktiven Adapter wird daraus ein DVI-Signal.

Und 100 € haben die halt zum Zeitpunkt des Erscheinens der HD 6000 gekostet.





Aus aktuellem Anlass mal ein Themenwunsch von mir:
Wie funktionieren (sich selbst ausführende) Drive-By-Downloads (technisch - was der Anwender machen muss, ist ja klar  )?
Welche Schutzmöglichkeiten gibt es dagegen? (Also bereits gegen die Downloads selbst. Nicht der triviale Virenscanner, der ggf. Auswirkungen des geglückten Downloads verhindert)
Welche Auswirkungen haben diese auf normale Nutzung? (z.B. Tests von Browsern: Was muss man alles deaktivieren, um davor sicher zu sein - und was kann man mit diesen Deaktivierungen alles nicht mehr nutzen?)


----------



## Cleriker (18. April 2012)

Das ist wohl eher ein Thema für Chip oder C't. Hardware-firewalls wären hier weitaus passender, denke ich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Thema, das derzeit die größte Aufmerksamkeit im Forum hervorruft, sollte wohl auch mit dem hiesigen Leserkreis kompatibel sein.
Davon abgesehen gab es mal Zeiten, als PCGH mit c't verglichen wurde


----------



## vanWEED (18. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich finde es wird zeit für einen großen sound check vorallem in bezug auf win8(harware unterstützung) wird es wieder spieleschmieden geben die eax wieder voll unterstützen? wie gut sind heutige onboardchips.fragen über fragen!

mfg.ich


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Onboardchips gegen dedizierte Soundkarten haben wir in der 06/12, wenn ich das Proof-Überfliegen heute richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Skysnake (18. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

sehr schön.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Würde mich über den Futuremark 3DMark 11 Advanced Edition als Vollversion in der DVD-Plus Ausgabe freuen.


----------



## rolli (19. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, ist eh sinnvoller, Vollversionen von Tools und ähnlicher Software draufzupacken.
Bei Spielen gehen die Geschmäcker zu weit auseindander.

Wobei mir der 3DMark 11 nicht mehr auf den Rechner kommt. Der hat nur Bluescreens verursacht. Zwar nicht während der Laufzeit, aber sonst beim Arbeiten und Zocken.


----------



## SoF (19. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Na da hab ich doch aus aktuellem Anlass ein imo grundsätzlich unterschätztes Thema, bei dem ihr euch mal so richtig reinhängen könnt - hat auch nur 3 Buchstaben 

*EMV!*

Die elektromagnetische Verträglichkeit wird im Heimgebrauch gern mit Füßen getreten und angeblich "hochwertige" Gehäuse fallen in EMV-Testständen reihenweise durch und erfüllen keine Norm. 
Prominentes Beispiel aus der Praxis: vor einer ganzen Weile hat man bei meinem Arbeitgeber einen eigenen EMV-Messstand unterhalten und "hochwertige" Gehäuse von LianLi und co getestet - das Ergebnis war überraschend: Die Gehäuse strahlen wie ein zerstörter japanischer Atomreaktor 

Was viele mit einem Schulterzucken hinnehmen, hat in der Praxis viele Auswirkungen.
Beispiel: vor kurzem baute ich meine alte Wlan-PCI-Karte mangels WPA2 Support aus dem Rechner aus und ersetzte diese mit einem Nano-WLAN-Stick...leider steht neben dem Rechner eine 100% China-Brüllbox (Subwoofer) der den Empfang fast komplett (!!!) zusammenbrechen lässt.
Kaum stelle ich den Subwoofer weiter weg oder drehe den Rechner, kann ich zusehen, wie meine WLAN-Qualität ansteigt.

Zweites Beispiel: Kennt ihr das von früher, wenn man auf eine LAN gefahren ist, den Rechner direkt neben seiner 17 Zoll Röhre aufgebaut hat und das Bild komplett verzerrt wurde? Auch das ist EMV...

Achja und von diesen ganzen "Mini-ITX" Würfelgehäusen will ich gar nicht anfangen...die EMV-Werte sind hier zumeist jenseits von gut und böse...

...der Grund übrigens warum ich derartige Systeme nicht konzipieren und bauen darf bei meinem Arbeitgeber - sind in der Industrie nicht einsetzbar!


...bevor ich hier weiter schwadroniere, wünsche ich mir einen richtig guten Artikel über dieses Thema - da ist gerade heutzutage mal wieder richtig Aufklärung notwendig!


----------



## ViP94 (19. April 2012)

Ich wünsche mir einen ssd praxistest.
Keine synthetischen benchmarks!

Dauerleistung, Zuverlässigkeit, schreibrate wenn sie voll ist, Ladezeiten etc.
Stromverbrauch im Netbookeinsatz


----------



## manizzle (19. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich würde mir einen artikel wünschen, der sich speziell um die realisierung möglichst kompakter aber leistungsstarker systeme dreht


----------



## ile (19. April 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Onboardchips gegen dedizierte Soundkarten haben wir in der 06/12, wenn ich das Proof-Überfliegen heute richtig in Erinnerung habe.



Sehr interssant!


----------



## rolli (19. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Au ja, EMV klingt echt spannend @SoF.

Das würde mich ebenfalls sehr interessieren!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Falls ihr das mit EMV machen wollt, würde mich EMV-verträgliches Modding interessiere. Ich gehe eigentlich davon aus, dass mein solides Stahlgehäuse mal alle EMV-Normen erfüllt hat, aber mit diversen zusätzlichen Öffnungen in der Rückwand (und dem Netzteil jenseits selbiger  ) stört es zumindest den Radioempfang massiv und wenn man das mit einfachen Maßnahmen verbessern könnte...


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Neben Teilen die gezielt strahlen (Wlan etc.) dürfte so ein Schaltnetzteil der schlimmste "Strahler" sein. 

"Nach Norm" müsste man natürlich auch spread spectrum an lassen. Was jetzt nicht gerade den gängigen Biostipps von PCGH entspricht.


----------



## Skysnake (20. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und zudem kann da PCGH rein gar nichts dazu sagen, weil Sie keinen Messstand haben, bzw. Zugriff auf einen. Das werde Sie auch nicht, denn die Dinger sind TEUER.


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Für "grobe" Messungen haben wir bei uns in der Firma schon einen eigenen. Für "Luxusmessungen" ist ne Anmeldung in Dortmund fällig, aber ich denke nicht dass so genaue Messungen notwendig wären.
Der billigste Test sind möglichst billige PCBoxen. Rauscht es läuft was verkehrt.


----------



## Skysnake (20. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja schon, aber die Ursachen dafür dann zu finden wird halt "diffiziel" 

Ich glaub du weißt was ich meine


----------



## JonnyDee (20. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin,

ich würde mich über ausführliche Kühlertest´s freuen. Die sollten CPU- und Grafikkarten-Kühler beinhalten und eventuell Wärmeleitpaste, gibt ja auch ne Menge davon.

In diesem Fall aber bitte nicht nur die aktuellsten und teuersten Testen sondern auch mal etwas älteren Modelle die noch am Markt vertrieben werden und natürlich auch die etwas billigeren Modelle. Warum auch ältere und billigere??? Weil auch die teilweise beachtliche Leistung haben für die jeweilige Anwendung für die sie eingesetzt werden sollen und das muss nicht immer gleich Teuer sein.

Es gibt halt User die suchen 

- Silent CPU-Kühler 
- ein kleinen Kühler 80-90mm Lüftergröße die Leise sind und oder gut Kühlen
- ein Kühler 120/140mm Lüftergröße für Silentbetrieb und oder für OC oder für extreme OC
- ein Wasserkühler für die CPU die im gesamte System integriert werden soll für Silentbetrieb
- ein Wasserkühler für OC    -"- oder einzeln
- ein komplett Wasserkühler suchen (H50/H70/H100 usw.)


- Grafikkarten Kühler da der Standdart Kühler zu laut ist
- Grafikkarten Kühler die leiser als Standartkühler sind aber auch noch für OC reichen
- Wasserkühler da der Rest im System auch unter Wasser ist 

-usw.


Die Fragen die man im Forum immer liest sind meist eindeutig... 

ich such einen leisen CPU-Kühler
ich suche einen CPU Kühler für OC mit CPU xxxx auf xxxGHz
ich suche CPU/Grafikkarten Kühler der leise ist aber auch gut kühlt aber nicht mehr wie 30/40/50/60/100€ kosten soll
ich suche CPU Kühler der maximal im montierten Zustand eine höhe von xx,xx cm hat 
habt ihr Erfahrung mit dem Kühler
reicht der Kühler für meine vorhaben

oder oder oder.....

Man könnte das dann alles in einer schöne Übersicht ablegen die mit den neuen Test´s immer mal wieder aktualisieren. 
Übersichtspunkte könnten sein

- Montageaufwand
- Größe
- Lautstärke
- Ausmaße im Tower (die und die Board- und Towereigenschaften sollten vorhanden sein wegen Passgenauigkeit)
- Kühlleistung (müsste mit aussagekräftigen Testverfahren erstellt werden der bei allen gleich ist)
- Variabilität der Montage
- Preis
- Preis/Leistung
- OC eigenschaften
- extreme OC möglich (z.B. i7 2600k auf 4,0GHz sollten viele schaffen aber was ist wenn man mehr will)
- Passgenauigkeit bei Grafikkarten (PCB)
- für welche Nutzer die Kühler interessant wären
- ...
- usw....

Waren jetzt mal nen paar Ideen die man mit einbringen könnte in die Übersicht. Nen Paar User erstellen ja schöne Threads über ihre getestete Hardware aber sofern der Beitrag nicht angepinnt wird fällt der irgendwann aus den ersten Seiten und man sucht sich blöde  . Mann könnte diese Test´s dann auch als Verlinkung in die Übersicht mit einbringen

So, dass wäre meine Idee, ob Ihr was draus macht oder nicht ist eure Sache 
Ob es bis zur nächsten Ausgabe machbar ist kann ich nicht sagen aber vielleicht kann man das in der neue  Tuningbibel mit rein nehmen  oder macht das halt nur für das Forum oder wie auch immer...

MfG
da
Jonny


----------



## SoF (20. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

och nööö nicht den X-ten Test in der Richtung - weiß nicht wielange du die PCGH schon liest, aber Kühler-Roundups hatte man jetzt echt genug...

Ich werfe gern immer wieder einen Blick auf die "normalen" Kühlerberichte und das ist auch alles was man dazu wissen muss - aus Standard-Luft- bzw. Wasserkühlern einen "besonderen" Artikel zu machen ist nix als heiße Luft (sprichtwörtlich).

Entweder ein Kühler hat es drauf oder nicht - das wird aber generell in jedem Kühlertest der PCGH auf einen Blick ersichtlich.
Sehe keinen Grund für die Redaktion da den x-ten Sonderartikel zu machen nur weil Leute zu faul sind sich hier im Forum / der Website darüber etwas genauer zu informieren...


----------



## Pyrodactil (23. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich verstehe die immer wieder zitierten Lüfter -und Lüftersteuerungstests nicht. Denn gute Lüfter fangen mit ner Flüssiglagerung und ner PWM-Verkettungsmöglichkeit an. Diese werden alle übern CPU-PWM Anschlüss dynamisch geregelt und im BIOS eingestellt. Ja, sowas gibts auch bei der GPU z.B. mit nem PWM auf Mini-PWM Adapterkabel. 
Ich würde es durchaus begrüssen wenn Ihr dieses Thema für die Lesergemeinde mal aufgreift.

Meine Erfahrungen mit der *P*uls*w*eiten*m*odulation sehen positiv aus.
Es können laut Hersteller maximal fünf Ventilatoren verkettet werden. Aber selbst mit sieben funktioniert es noch tadelos stufenlos von 350 - 1350U/min. 
Ich finds optimal wenn der CPU & alle Ein -und Auslasslüfter synchron tanzen. Und ob Silent oder Turbine lässt sich schön im BIOS einstellen. Wenn der CPU-Lüfter & somit der Kühler gleichzeitig vom Frontlüfter kalte Luft bekommt, dann dreht er und alle auch nicht zu hoch.
Ne Panellüftersteuerung mit dickem Display, X Sensorkabeln & Co hatte ich mal früher, aber nie wieder.
Schaut oder testet doch mal die PWM´s von Arctic (ohne Adapter) oder BeQuiet, dann wisst Ihr hoffentlich was ich meine.
Caseking.de » Lüfter » PWM Lüfter » Arctic F12 PWM Lüfter - 120mm


----------



## Rico-3000 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

was ich gerne mal lesen würde, wäre ein direkter vergleich zwischen hdd und ssd platten... strom verbrauch schreib/lese rate usw... oer gab es das in der letzten zeit schonmal???


----------



## altazoggy (23. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Exeltabelle über Mäuse, mit allen Details. Die sind so unterschiedlich, man kauft immer die Katze im Sack


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rico-3000 schrieb:


> was ich gerne mal lesen würde, wäre ein direkter vergleich zwischen hdd und ssd platten... strom verbrauch schreib/lese rate usw... oer gab es das in der letzten zeit schonmal???


Gefühlt jede Ausgabe


----------



## Rico-3000 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Gefühlt jede Ausgabe


 
hmmm... also ich lese erst seit zwei monaten wieder... habe in den drei ausgaben die ich jetzt habe, nix gefunden...


----------



## Rolk (24. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Auf der Main erscheinen ja regelmässig News zu Skyrim Grafikmods, z.B. The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: Nahezu fotorealistische Grafik dank ENB-Grafik-Mod.

Ich würde mir einen Test zu Skyrim das nach aktuellem Stand max. ("stabil") per Mods aufgewertet wurde, incl. Benchmarks und Anleitung/Beschreibung zu den verwendeten Mods wünschen.


Edit:
Zum Thema SSD. Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken in Zukunft auch mal SSD Caching zu nutzen, bin mir aber total unschlüssig welche SSD Grösse wann Sinn macht, um SSD Caching zu nutzen. Vielleicht könnt ihr zu dem Thema auch mal einen Artikel bringen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Rico-3000:
Eigentlich in jeder SSD-MÜ führen wir zum Vergleich eine HDD und umgekehrt in HDD-Tests eine SSD als Vergleich auf. Ausgabe 05/2012 mit SSDs und in der kommenden Ausgabe 06/2012 mit HDDs.

Rolk:
Auch für dich wird in der 06 gesorgt sein.


----------



## Rolk (24. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Rolk:
> Auch für dich wird in der 06 gesorgt sein.



Bzgl. Skyrim oder SSD caching?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Lass dich überraschen


----------



## Painkiller (24. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gerne mal wieder einen extremen Test. Am besten von dem neuen EVGA-Board.  
EVGA kündigt neues Mainboard-Flaggschiff Classified SR-X mit Dual-CPU an


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dir ist bekannt, dass man die Xeons auf dem SR-X nicht übertakten kann?


----------



## Painkiller (24. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dir ist bekannt, dass man die Xeons auf dem SR-X nicht übertakten kann?


 Ist es.  OC ist eh nicht mein Ding. Mit "extremen" Test meinte ich das Produkt selbst, und nicht die OC-Tauglichkeit. Und das SR-X ist ja kein 0815-Board.


----------



## Pyrodactil (25. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Früher so im Jahr 2000 waren die Soundchips um einiges schlechter und man benötigte ne vernünftige Soundkarte, auch um die CPU zu entlasten.
Heute ist der Onboardsound um einiges besser und die CPU lächelt nur drüber. 
Ich weiß nicht mehr ob Ihr dieses Thema schon angekündigt habt: 
Muss man heute noch z.B. ne Creative X-Fire Soundkarte stecken, oder ist der Onboardchip genauso gut. Ein Vergleich in sachen Vor -und Nachteile wäre echt super. 

Gruss ans PCGH-Team.


----------



## Raketenjoint (25. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@Pyrodactil Carsten hat schon gesagt, dass so etwas in der PCGH 6/2012. Interessiert mich auch mal.
Mich würde zusätzlich ein Special über HTPC als Homeserver interessieren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Früher so im Jahr 2000 waren die Soundchips um einiges schlechter und man benötigte ne vernünftige Soundkarte, auch um die CPU zu entlasten.
> Heute ist der Onboardsound um einiges besser und die CPU lächelt nur drüber.
> Ich weiß nicht mehr ob Ihr dieses Thema schon angekündigt habt:
> Muss man heute noch z.B. ne Creative X-Fire Soundkarte stecken, oder ist der Onboardchip genauso gut. Ein Vergleich in sachen Vor -und Nachteile wäre echt super.
> ...



In der 06 hat's tatsächlich auf 4 Seiten einen Vergleich von Onboard-Sound gegen Soundkarten. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ACDSee (25. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aus aktuellem Anlass wünsche ich mir einen Test von Low-End Grafikkarten. Bin mir unsicher, ob es bei meinem Schwiegervater ein i3-2100 + kleine Graka oder i3 mit HD 4000 ohne Graka werden soll.
HD 6750 ;  HD 6670 ;  HD 6570 ;  HD 6450 und GT 520 ;  GT 440 ;  GT 430 vs. HD 4000 / HD 3000 / HD 2500 / HD 2000 sowie AMD - IPGs
Wenn möglich nur Praxis-Benchmarks in 1920*1080 und  1366×768 wie Diablo3-Demo; Portal2; Skyrim; WOW; Flash-Games im Firefox; Full-HD Video-Streaming.


http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=gra16_512&xf=1439_GT+430#xf_top


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die HD 6670 ist im Ivy-Test Print wie Online enthalten.


----------



## Rolk (25. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@ACDSee
Bis i3 mit HD4000 verfügbar sind dürfte auch Trinity verfügbar sein. Noch eine Option und gute Vergleiche mit anderen LowEnd Grafikkarten wird es dann sicher auch geben wie ich PCGH kenne. 





PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Lass dich überraschen



In diesem Fall gehe ich vom Optimum (beides) aus.


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> In der 06 hat's tatsächlich auf 4 Seiten einen Vergleich von Onboard-Sound gegen Soundkarten.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
So siehts aus !


----------



## Cleriker (29. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi, könntet ihr bitte das Biostar TPower X79 testen. Ich würde gern wissen, ob die auch ein vernünftiges BIOS/UEFI hinbekommen und vor allem, wie sich das beim OC schlägt!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich behaupte dreist, das Ding lässt sich übertakten wie alle anderen Boards auch, da eh die CPU den Ton angibt. Mal gucken was Daniel sagt


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, das IP45 von Biostar war damals z.B. ein OC Wunder, die X58 Boards später dagegen kaum übertaktbar. Also solang es nicht nur um den Multi geht macht das Board durchaus einen Unterschied. Und nach dem was ich über den X79 gelesen habe ist da ja durchaus bclk OC möglich.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Du kannst die Straps nutzen, dann nur noch +/- 5 MHz und damit ist der Unterschied von Board zu Board praktisch egal. Zudem geht bereits der i7-3820 per Multi auf 4,4 GHz - das ist mit Luft schon schwer, für noch mehr braucht's eh ne WaKü.


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ok, dann muss Biostar "nur noch" die Straps richtig implementieren(nicht dass sowas nicht auch schon ein paar Boardhersteller versaut hätten).


----------



## Research (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 06/2012 haben euch gefallen?*

Bitte mal wieder einen Ausführlicheren USB-Speicherstick Test. Dürfte mit den Aufnahmefunktionen/Shift der TV-Geräte interessanter werden


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> die X58 Boards später dagegen kaum übertaktbar


Meinst du nicht, dass das etwas übertrieben ist? Ich habe seinerzeit auf dem Tpower X58 mit einem echt miesen i7-920 (ES mit eingeschränkten RAM-Teilern, C0-Stepping) bei 220 MHz Referenztakt benchen können. 2008, also in den ersten Wochen/Monaten nach dem Launch, gab es kaum Systeme, mit dem es möglich war in den >230-MHz-Bereich vorzustoßen. Im Anhang mal ein dreieinhalb Jahre alter Screen zur Untermalung meiner Aussage. (Es sind nur 2 Kerne aktiv, da der Kerntakt mit Luftkühlung etwas sportlich ist - C0 eben - und 1M bekanntlich sogar nur einen Kern nutzt.)


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In der Hardwarelux war das Biostar Board damals das schlechteste Board im OC Test. Im Vergleich zum (DC-)Überflieger IP45 also definitiv ein großer Rückschritt. Ob das mit Bios Updates anders wurde hab ich zugegebener maßen mangels entsprechendem Material nicht weiter verfolgt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie gesagt: Der Screenshot ist dreieinhalb Jahre alt und spiegelt den Stand maximal 1 Monat nach dem Core-i7-Launch wieder. "Kaum übertaktbar" ist das nicht, zu einem mir nicht bekannten Hardwareluxx-Test kann ich mich nicht äußern. In der PC Games Hardware Extreme 01/2009 konnte Olli mit dem i7-965 XE auf dem Tpower X58 die höchsten BCLK-Werte im Test erzielen! 218 MHz für Prime 95 und 222 MHz für Super Pi 1M hat kein anderes der weiteren sieben Boards mit gleicher Rest-Hardware seinerzeit mitgemacht - einschließlich Top-Modellen wie dem Rampage II Extreme und Eclipse SLI - weshalb es eine Spar-Tipp-Auszeichnung erhielt. Redaktionsschluss war seinerzeit ebenfalls ~1 Monat nach dem Launch, verwendet wurde angeblich BIOS-Version 080015 - eine Beta-Version, deren Erscheinungstermin mir leider unbekannt ist.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hab jetzt gerade nochmal nachgeblättert. Den Test in der PCGHX hab ich so vorgefunden wie du ihn beschreibst. Den Luxx Test gab es in der 03/09 und dort erreichte das Board ebenfalls(natürlich sehr gute) 220Mhz. Keine Ahnung warum sich das komplett anders in meinem Kopf fest gesetzt hatte. Mea culpa.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte gerne Tests von Gaming Subnotebooks mit 11" Display.
Ich hoffe mal das mehr als das Schenker rauskommen werden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hmmm, abseits des Alienware M11 gibt's da halt praktisch nichts.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Klar viele gibt es nicht, aber halt das von mir schon geannte Schneker.mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG A102 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 29.5cm (11.6").
Was andere bringen ist leider eine Frage, da das M11x wahrscheinlich eingestellt wird. Aber da das ein Clevobarebone ist könnte andere Hersteller nachziehen bzw haben es schon, aber leider nur in den USA Kanada.
Man könnte aber so ein Zwerg gegen eins mit 17" Display vergleichen.


----------



## Research (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gerne wieder einen Größeren USB-Speicherstick Test. In der letzten Ausgabe war schön ein kurzer, aber ein größerer wäre in Zeiten von Timeshift-, und Aufnahmefunktionen sehr schön. Vor allem nach dem bundesweiten Umrüsten.

Gerne einen Test von APUs und IGPs. Mit u.a. Diabolo3. Besonders oft haben wir, hier im Forum, jetzt Anfragen: Welches Notebook/Welcher PC für D3?? Da wüsste man doch gerne auf welches man verweisen könnte.

Und für den Sommer: Einen Ausführlichen Kühler und Lüftertest wie den 2009. Bitte mit echten Hitzköpfen wie den 140Watt Phenoms testen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder erhält man sonst falsche Ergebnisse?


----------



## BikeRider (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir mal ein Spezial zum Thema Monitoreinstellungen,
mit Tool auf Heft-DVD und Schritt zu Schritt - Anleitung: Wie hole ich das Maximum aus meinen Monitor,
sowie eine Marktübersicht der besten (auch kostenlosen) Tools zum Monitor kalibrieren. 
Ich glaub, sowas gab es noch nie von PCGH


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wird in einer der folgenden Printausgaben oder Online noch ein Test der  Gigabyte 7950 Windforce OC sowie der VTX3D 7950 X-Edition erscheinen?  Das sind meiner Meinung nach durch den Preisverfall der 7950 seht  attraktive Modelle, zudem hattet ihr ja die großen Schwestern beider  Karten schon im Test.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei beiden konnten uns noch keine Samples zur Verfügung gestellt werden, aber ich bin dran, echt alles zu testen. Stichwort "50 Grafikkarten im Test". Stay tuned. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich weiß nicht ob es sowas schon mal gab oder jemand den Vorschlag hatte, aber ein Langzeittest für Eingabegeräte wäre mal nett. Sozusagen wie eine Art 100.000km Test bei Autos. Man könnte ja sowas denke ich in einem Zeitraum von einem halben Jahr, evtl. sogar länger realisieren. In eurem Büroalltag gibt's ja mit Sicherheit alle Hände voll zu tun. Vorstellen könnte ich mir 3-5 Mäuse + Tastaturen verschiedener Marken, z.B. Roccat Kone+ & Isku, Razer Deathadder & Lycosa, Sidewinder X8 & X4, Logitech G700 & G110 oder was auch immer halt. Oder 1x Low Budget, 2x Mid Price und 1x High End Kombinationen...

Nach dieser Testzeit könnte man dann ein Resümee ziehen, ob irgendwo Garantieanspruch bestand (), alles noch funktioniert wie am 1. Tag, Druckpunkte der Tasten sich veränderten, sich ablösende Lackierungen/ Beschichtungen, später auftretende Verarbeitungsmängel, Softwareinkompatibiltäten, Langzeitkomfort etc. etc. Das wäre meiner Meinung nach für die Leser auch viel interessanter, als einen (dennoch nicht überflüssigen) Test eines Produktes zum Marktrelease.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die müsste an sich dann aber die gleiche Person testen ... hmmm.


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Mai 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:
			
		

> Bei beiden konnten uns noch keine Samples zur Verfügung gestellt werden, aber ich bin dran, echt alles zu testen. Stichwort "50 Grafikkarten im Test". Stay tuned.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Dann werde ich wohl wieder einen Monat länger warten, bis ich meinem Prozzi endlich was passendes zur Seite stelle...


----------



## turbosnake (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die müsste an sich dann aber die gleiche Person testen ... hmmm.


 
Nicht ganz, da der Verschleiß schleichend kommt fällt einem selber der Verschleiß nicht auf.
Man gwöhnt sich also an die schlechter gewordene Tasten.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Dann werde ich wohl wieder einen Monat länger warten, bis ich meinem Prozzi endlich was passendes zur Seite stelle...


 
Naja, wir haben doch schon ein paar feine 7950er getestet. Unsere Empfehlung, die Sapphire HD 7950 OC, kommt aus welchem Grund nicht in Frage?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mit 28cm ist die schon zu lang, die von VTX3D hat ja nur 26,5 und wäre nebenher noch ein wenig günstiger, ebenso wie die Gigabyte auch (die aber sogar länger als 28cm ist, wenn ich richtig informiert bin). Als Student schaut man bei den gesalzenen Preisen doch auf jeden Euro.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die müsste an sich dann aber die gleiche Person testen ... hmmm.


 
Nö, wieso denn? Euch als Redakteuren wohnt doch eine gewisse Objektivität inne, die ihr ja in andere Tests auch einfließen lasst. Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass ihr eure PC's per Touchscreen bedient, also benötigt sowieso jeder eine Maus und Tastatur.  Also könnte man sich doch so einigen dass Redakteur 1 das Logitech Paket 2 Monate benutzt, Redakteur 2 das Microsoft, usw. Dann wird untereinander getauscht. Oder jeder behält über die gesamte Dauer Maus und Tastenbrett, und gibt zum Schluss seine Erfahrungen zum Besten. 

Ich meine, auch wenn jeder etwas andere Alltagsgepflogenheiten hat, so kann man dennoch zu Punkten wie Verarbeitung, Alltagsgebräuchlichkeit, übermäßige Abnutzungserscheinungen, Bugs der Software, Probleme in Verbindung mit ... etc. ein Statement abgeben. Manche Sachen kann man da schon einschätzen. Bei meiner Razer Lachesis z.B. habe ich auch nach einiger Zeit einen weicheren Druckpunkt der Daumentasten verspürt - auch wenn ich sie jeden Tag benutzte.

Primär geht es ja darum, dass man über die teilweise mehr als 100€ teueren Geräte sagen kann, ob sich nicht nach 1,5 Monaten der Lack ablöst, Tasten doppelt auslösen oder eben das Mausrad verrückt spielt. Und wenn dann sich herausstellt, dass das super duper Modell XYZ mit 97000 DPI und Kurvenlicht das Geld nicht wert ist und das andere unauffällige preisgünstige Modell durchweg solide und zuverlässig war, dann hat der Leser was davon und die Firmen sehen ihren Murks der Öffentlichkeit preisgegeben und müssen evtl. nachbessern.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich nutze seit einigen Tagen die neue Roccat, wäre also machbar.


----------



## Spinal (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Problem ist aber, dass gerade Eingabegeräte anders auf verschiedene Personen reagieren. So gibt es viele Meldungen über abgelöste Tastenbeschichtungen bei Logitech G15 Tastaturen. Ich habe zwei G 15 Jahrelang benutzt und wie viele Andere keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Manche Redakteure nutzen evtl. sehr oft die Daumentaste an einer Maus, andere nicht.

Um den ganzen etwas entgegen zu wirken müssten die Produkte unter den Redakteuren durchgereicht werden. Praktisch jeder einen Monat lang Produkt X. Aber ich muss gestehen, mir persönlich würde das nicht gefallen. Wenn schreiben mein Job wäre, so würde ich das gerne mit dem Werkzeug meiner Wahl tun. Aber vielleicht sieht die PCGH Redaktion das ja nicht so eng, die Idee finde ich nämlich sonst ganz gut 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Mit 28cm ist die schon zu lang, die von VTX3D hat ja nur 26,5 und wäre nebenher noch ein wenig günstiger, ebenso wie die Gigabyte auch (die aber sogar länger als 28cm ist, wenn ich richtig informiert bin). Als Student schaut man bei den gesalzenen Preisen doch auf jeden Euro.



Ich möchte diesen Post noch einmal korrigieren: Ich habe mich bei einigen Längenangaben wohl verlesen, deshalb möchte ich diese Aussage widerrufen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die müsste an sich dann aber die gleiche Person testen ... hmmm.


 
Eigentlich nicht. Ihr braucht nur je zwei Exemplare: Eins, dass ständig genutzt wird, und eins, dass bis zur Abschlusswertung im Schrank verbleibt - und dann kann der Autor des Artikels direkt Neu- und Gebrauchtzustand unterscheiden.

Fraglich ist imho aber, ob da in einem halben Jahr genug Belastung zustande kommt, wenn man sich auf den normalen Einsatz beschränkt. Ne halbwegs brauchbare, auch nicht-mechanische Tastatur baut normalerweise erst nach Jahren spürbar ab - vorher könnte man allenfalls mangelnde Abriebsfestigkeit testen. Für mehr bräuchte man eine Belastungssimulation/-maschiene, damit das ganze 24/7 laufen kann, aber das sprengt vermutlich die Möglichkeiten von PCGH.


----------



## AMD x6 (6. Mai 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen und wenn das schon einer vorgeschlagen hat vergisst es.Ich Wünsche Lautsprecher Test aller Klassen für Audio und Pc und natürlich auch Verstärker mit Zubehör von 100-1000€.


----------



## Erik Cartman (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würd mal wieder so was Tolles lesen, wie die Casemods damals von Michael Schnetzer. 
Der ATI Mod und der Plexi Mod mit integriertem Kompressor waren schon sehr ausschlaggebend, damit Ich überhaupt mit Casemodding angefangen hab
Großes Bitte. Glaub die Artikel fand nicht nur Ich geil.

MfG


----------



## Himmelskrieger (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen Test vom be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 wünschen wenn es raus ist, also dann in der ausgabe 07 oder 08 2012.


----------



## The_Trasher (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Lautsprecher und Verstärker Test
Lüftersteuerungstest


----------



## Cleriker (6. Mai 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche mir einen Test vom be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 wünschen wenn es raus ist, also dann in der ausgabe 07 oder 08 2012.



Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Rolk (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der Artikel "GTX680 OC vs. HD7970 OC Duell der aktuellen VGA-Meister" hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Vielleicht könnt ihr das ja mit den Vizemeistern GTX670 vs. HD 7950 wiederholen.


----------



## ASD_588 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

kompakt wasserkühlung test. 

Zalman CNPS20LQ (Sockel 1155/1156/1366/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/2011) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Intel RTS2011LC (Sockel 1155/1156/1366/2011) (BXRTS2011LC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermaltake Bigwater A80 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1/FM2) (CLW0214) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Z28LET (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir mal ein kleines Spezial zu Grafikkarten wünschen:
Und zwar, ähnlich zu den CPU tests mal sehen wie die GPU Architektur skaliert.
Das heist je einmal High End und Mittelklasse aus vielleicht drei Generationen bei gleichem Takt mit einander Vergleichen.
Die heutigen Karten müsste man also gut untertakten.

Dazu dann noch die Leistungsaufnahme.

So würde man den effektiven Fortschritt über die Jahre gut erkennen können.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Freakless08 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mini PCs
AMD Trinity (Notebooks)


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Etwas über die neuen Coolermaster "Eisberg"- Kompaktwasserkühlungen würde ich gerne lesen wollen


----------



## ACDSee (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Thema: "Der Fernseh- und Medien-PC"

- TV-Karten im Test // Internetstreamingdienste
- Tipps für Sat und Kabelfernsehn am PC
- 3D-Fernsehn am PC?
- Steuerung des HTPC über Smartphone und Fernbedienung
- Spezialtest: Mainboards mit Fernbedienung
- Bluetooth-Sticks im Test
- Fernbedienungen im Test
- Videoaufnahme auf dem PC
- Optimierungen für ein tolles Blu-Ray-Vergnügen
- Fernseheinstellungen für den PC optimieren
- Kaufempfehlungen / Musterkonfiguaration
- 33 Tipps für Ihre Mediathek
- Rechtsspezial: Youtube vs. Gema
- Proxitube / Proxidienste / Youtubedownloader im Rechtscheck

Edit: macht ein Sonderheft draus....


----------



## Spinal (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei so einem Thema könnte auch diverse Software getestet werden, zb. Boxee 

bye
Spinal


----------



## BigT72 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

währe super wenn ihr mal ein Video bringt wo ihr ein Alpenföhn Peter - Radeon 7970 Edition High-End VGA Cooler und ein Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 auf einer karte baut in
allen Details.



Und wenn es dann noch ein Alpenföhn Peter 7970 als Abo geben würde wär es perfekt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein neuer Wunsch meinerseits:

Könntet ihr einen Blick auf C216 und Q77 ATX-Mainboards werfen (sobald ein paar mehr erschienen sind)?
Die bieten oftmals eine merklich anders ausgerichtete Aussattung (für alle die -wie ich- keinen Wert auf bunte Klötze -Kühler ist oftmals unpassend- und 1337 USB-Ports auf "Gamer"-Platinen legen) und sie haben de facto eine Lane mehr für sinnvolle Dinge zur Verfügung, weil sie ihren PCI-Controller nutzen dürfen (beim Z77 bleibt nach PCI, LAN, einem x4 und etwaigen Zusatzcontrollern oftmals nichts übrig für moderne Erweiterungskarten - oder es wird gleich unterm Grafikkartenkühler versteckt). Ansonsten bieten sie die gleiche Vollausstattung, wie der Z77 - bis auf OC. Und genau da könnte PCGH mal gucken, was die Boardhersteller auf eigene Faust implementieren.



Spoiler



best of alte wünsche
- OC-Grundlage: Was limitiert eigentlich technisch das OC-Potential? Warum haben z.T. sehr ähnliche Schaltkreise stark unterschiedliche Limits? - z.B. Wolfdale-Pentium und Penryn FSB-Walls bzw. deren fehlen
- für 2-3 Systeme das Netzteil mit der nominellst niedrigsten Wattzahl ermitteln, dass für stabilen Betrieb eben doch noch ausreicht
- Fragen zu Shutter-3D: Wie kann die Brille "ein" Bild pro Auge freigeben, wo der Monitor doch erst nach Umstellung des letztens Pixels unten rechts das ganze Bild anzeigt - um es kurz darauf oben links schon wieder zu ersetzen? Wie kann ein LCD mit real ~15 ms Reaktionszeit alle ~8 ms (120 Hz) ein neues Bild sauber anzeigen?
- RAID-Controller: Klappt die RAID-1/5/... Rekonstruktion bei allen Onboardlösungen problemlos und ohne Systemausfall?
- SATA-Multiplier&Co
- Drive-By-Downloads: wie arbeiten die? was schützt? (also nicht Virenscanner gegen die Folgen, sondern was würde bereits die Funktion stören) und was hat es für Nebenwirkungen? (z.B. Deaktivierung von Brwoserfunktion X => Webseitenkompatibilität?)


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Vergleich von preiswerten IPS-Monitoren wäre was schönes.  
Die beiden hier im direkten Vergleich wären super!
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235V, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rolk (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



<> schrieb:


> Ein Vergleich von preiswerten IPS-Monitoren wäre was schönes.
> Die beiden hier im direkten Vergleich wären super!
> LG Electronics Flatron IPS235V, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland
> Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Da wäre ich auch schwer dafür.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Tinity und Brazos 2.0 Laptops wären mal SEHR schick. Vor allem das untere Preisgefüge, wo man dann auf eine dedizierte GPU verzichten muss. Hier sollte sich die stärkere iGPU von AMD ja so richtig bezahlt machen. Ich bin mir aber sehr unsicher, ob es allein denn nun wirklich langt, UND vor allem, ob die Preise wirklich dementsprechend niedrig sind, dass sich der Wegfall der dedizierten GPU auch darin wiederspiegelt.

Was auch sehr wichtig wäre, wäre die Akkulaufzeit + Gewicht. Es würde daher wohl ausreichen, nur die Laptops mit weniger als 2 kg zu testen. 

In diesen Gewichtswettkampf schlagen ja auch die Ultrabooks und Convertibels. Gerade so ein 1,x kg Ultrabook ist schon ne feine Sache, wenn man damit den ganzen Tag in der Uni rum hirscht. Da bricht einem nämlich nach nem 10 Stunden Tag nicht die Schulter vom schleppen ab. 

Gerade bei den Convertibels tut sich ja im Moment sehr viel, und ich finde das Konzept eigentlich sehr geil mit der nun verfügbaren Technik. Die Dinger sind klein UND Leistungsfähig. Ist halt schon praktisch. Auf dem Sofa @home hat man sein Tablet und wenns in die Uni gehts etc. hat man dann den Laptop. Das ist schon SEHR fein. Zumal Win8 ja eh ein Touchdisplay erwünscht, ist dies eigentlich eine logische Weiterentwicklung der Laptops. 

Wäre wirklich cool, wenn ihr das mal testen könntet. Vor allem auch im Vergleich zu Intel Systemen. Es gibt ja durchaus auch Ultrabooks der ersten Generation für 800-900€. Da fragt man sich dann aber schon teils, ob da nicht an wichtigen Stellen gespart werden musste...


----------



## Phylypp123 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einerseits wie Skysnake:
- Trinity und Brazos 2.0 
- Ultrabook vs. Ultrathin 

Dann noch:
- Die Zukunft des Mobil-Computing. Tablet vs. Notebook vs. Tablet/Notbook Hybrid (vs. Smartphone?  )
- Eine kleine Serie in den nächsten Heften? Kuriositäten Kabinett der Hersteller, die verrückteste Hardware alá Asus Zeus
- Beste Gaming OS ? Win7 vs. Win8 vs. Mac OS (Vor allem mit Mac OS würde mich interessieren)
- Tipps für Grafikkarten "Wie mach ich sie leiser" (Alternative Lüftersteuerung, zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter usw. 
- 200 mm Gehäuselüfter Test 
- 2,5" USB 3.0 HDD Tests
- Bluray Laufwerke im Test (Lautstärke, Geschwindigkeit)


----------



## Xion4 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Schön wäre auch mal wieder ein Bericht zum Thema ISPs. Kämpfe gerade extremst mit KabelDeutschland und vorgenommenen Drosselungen, geänderter AGB und absolut mangelhaftem Kundenservice der nicht mal im Stande ist 5 Worte am Stück zu lesen ohne gleich nen STandardschrieb rauszudrücken.

Anbei für alle die dieses lesen: zum 1. Mai wurden AGB Änderungen vorgenommen die dem Kunden nicht mitgeteilt wurden.

Sowas wurde ich mir von der PCGH wünschen, kritische Artikel, die nicht nur mit Tests sondern eben auch Artikel die mit investigativem Journalismus zu tun haben.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eine Anleitung zum tauschen des Grafikkarten Kühlers mit einen Beispiel (Und Video auf DVD) wäre Super!


----------



## olaf008 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

wie  wäre es mal über Case Modding zu berichten !!


----------



## Jan565 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Schließe mich mal den Leuten mit den Trinity und Brazos 2.0 wünschen an! Am Besten mit einem kleinen vergleich gegen die alten, wie dem 3850 oder einem 955BE/2100i3


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Trinity für Desktop wird natürlich getestet, Brazos 2.0 schauen wir mal.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja Brazos 2.0 ist gar nicht so wichtig. Ich hab mal die Zeit gefunden, und mir paar Sachen dazu durchgelesen. Ist ja im Großen und Ganzen nur ein Taktupdate, bei geringerem idle-Verbrauch und neuen Vision-Controller-Hub oder wie auch immer das Ding nochmal heist.

Trinity Laptops wären aber echt sehr nice. Vor allem halt, weil sich da eine kostengünstige "Ultrabook" Variante ergeben könnte, nach dem was man so liest. Die Laptops mit <2kg, ohne dedizierte GPU dann meistens, sind schon ne feine Sache, wenn man mal eins in der Hand hatte und dann dran gedacht hat, das Ding den ganzen Tag in der Uni usw mitrum zu schleppen. Das ist echt nen Fortschritt, zumal einige von denen auch noch bis zu 7h Laufzeit haben (laut Werbung..... Werbung halt, aber dann sinds vielleicht 4h real)

Zudem sind die AMD Dinger echt interessant vom preis her. Da gibts echt relativ leichte Varianten sogar mit großen Displays für <600€. Das hat mich dann schon gewundert.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Trinity für Desktop wird natürlich getestet, Brazos 2.0 schauen wir mal.


 
Wot? Desktop-Trinity in der nächsten Ausgabe? Ich dachte der verschiebt sich wieder um Monate? 

Anderes Thema: Ich habe mit großem Interesse die Effizienztests in der aktuellen Ausgabe gelesen, allerdings kommen ja doch durch die punktuellen Messungen von FPS und Leistungsaufnahme gelegentlich eigentlich unlogische Ausreißer heraus (zb HD7950 mit wesentlich schlechterer Effizienz als HD7970 in Crysis 2, Seite 32/33). Am Besten wäre es eigentlich, die Leistungsaufnahme während der entsprechenden Benchmarksequenz protokollieren und dann die aufgenommene Energie in Wh durch die Laufzeit des Benchmarks zu teilen um so eine durchschnittliche Leistungsaufnahme über die ganze Sequenz zu erhalten, durch die man dann die durchschnittlichen FPS teilt um so das real erbrachte durchschnittliche FPS/W-Verhältnis zu erreichen. 
Ich weiß ja nicht ob euer(e) Testsystem(e) das so zulassen, aber eigentlich wäre es ja kein übertrieben hoher Aufwand beim normalen Benchen die Leistungsaufnahme aufzuzeichnen, oder?
Und wenns für die Standardprozedur zu viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, würde ich mich über ein Special mit solchen Messungen auch freuen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*@ Skysnake*

Leichte Ultrabooks sowie Subnotebooks gibt's schon seit langer Zeit, ich nutze seit mehreren Jahren ein AMD-basiertes Thinkpad X100e. Du hast den Fortschritt also schon längst verpasst   Mal abwarten, was an Trinity-Books in welcher Form tatsächlich in den nexten Wochen zu welchem Preis in den Handel kommt. Ich persönlich fände ein 11,6er mit dem 17W sehr spannend, denn ich warte noch auf die Alternative zum sehr überzeugenden *Asus Zenbook Prime UX21A* (11,6er mit 1080p non-Glare IPS samt 17W Ivy 2C/4T i5-3317U und HD 4000).

*@ M4xw0lf*

Ich nannte keinen Zeitpunkt für Trinity, sondern nur die Aussage, wir testen [wenn's halt da ist].

Die Ausreißer bei den Effizienztests sollten eigentlich nicht sein, dachte, die seien alle nochmal getestet und behoben - ich schaue mir das erneut an dieser Tage, eventuell ist doch ein Wert schief gelaufen. Watt über eine gewisse Zeit zu messen, ist für das komplette System hinter der Steckdose absolut kein Problem, bei der Grafikkarte alleine schon - zumindest noch derzeit. Equipment, um dies zu erreichen, ist ziemlich kostspielig und technisch anspruchsvoll, zumal man sich die Frage stellen muss ob am Ende des Tages der Benefit respektive gegenüber einer punktuellen Messung gegeben ist und den Aufwand rechtfertigt. Wir sind intern an solchen Themen natürlich dran, das noch als Abschluss.

Watt per Laufzeit mit den Fps per Laufzeit beim kompletten System zu vergleichen, ist zeitlich im Ideal nicht aufwendiger als eine punktuelle Messung, allerdings musst du halt zeitlich die Fps- sowie die Watt-Messungen beginnen und beenden und dann das Material übertragen und aufarbeiten. Gerade der Fps-/Watt-Benchmark ist natürlich etwas fummelig und bei sagen wir später 100 Werten (25 Karten à 4 Spielen) wird wohl bei gefühlt jedem 1,x-ten Durchgang das Timing verpasst, sprich noch mal von vorne 

Whatever - schön, wenn dir der Artikel gefallen hat!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde dringend interesieren,welcher sicherheitsrelevanter unterschied,zwischen Free und bezahl Antivieren-Programmen besteht.
Also sind Freeprogramme nur Augenwischerei,oder ein wirklich guter Schutz vor Schädlingen?
Desweiteren könnte man das Thema ausweiten,indem man auch für laien ,Kidys(die es ja auch unter PC -Usern geben soll )und Anfängern,
das Thema Onlinesicherheit genauer unter die Lupe nimmt.
Z.b. W-lan verschlüsselung ,wie geht das ,Welche Firewall,einschalten oder nicht.
Welche Antivieren-Malwareprogramme auf jeden fall auf dem System laufen sollen.
Was ist unsinnig?Z.b. zwei Antivierenprogramme.
Behindern sich ein AntiMalware und Antivierenprogramm gegenseitig? 
Welchen schutz benutzt ihr in der Redaktion (empfehlungen).

Ich habe seit diesem Jahr vermehrt stress mit Schädlingen.
Das Forum ist ja auch schon gehackt worden.
Also das Thema onlinesicherheit wird immer Wichtiger,da es den Schädlingsverbreitern nur noch um Geldabzocken geht.
Ausser mir gibt es bestimmt noch einige denen nicht alles so klar ist . 


MFG


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gerne für die nächsten Ausgaben:

- Test der Asus Matrix HD7970 
- Test der Asus Mars III 
- Übersicht/Test von Abspielsoftware für Blu-Rays. Unter anderem auch was die Ressourcenauslastung angeht. 
- Mit erscheinen des IE 10 mal wieder einen aktuellen Browservergleich. (Speed, Sicherheit, Komfort, Ressourcenauslastung etc etc.)
- Budget IPS-Monitore im Vergleich

Edit:

- Und das neue EVGA Classified SR-X im Test.


----------



## reinhardrudi (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

hi

1)mich würden auch IPS monitore intressieren.am liebsten bis 27" 60HZ + 120HZ  2550x1440
gibt ja mittlerweile spieletaugliche 27" IPS 1440i auch mit 120HZ-leider aber rar gesäht.

gerne auch im vergleich mit 27" 1920x1050. die billigen sozusagen 

2) Maus-test,im speziellen:
*EpicGear MeduZa Hybrid Dual Sensor Gaming Maus (6030dpi)*


mfg


----------



## Gatsch (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

-monitore

-und vlt auch mahl modding möglichkeiten (zb test zwischen kaltlicht kathoden und led stripes)


----------



## Dan Kirpan (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände ja einen Fernsehr Test mal cool. Ich meine wenn ihr Bildschirme testen könnt die über 30 Zoll groß sind, dann könnt ihr doch auch Fernsehr testen oder?

Fänd ich cool


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Gatsch schrieb:


> -und vlt auch mahl modding möglichkeiten (zb test zwischen kaltlicht kathoden und led stripes)


 
Das unterstütze ich. Würde mich sehr interessieren und Grund genug sein, dass ich mir das Heftchen mal kaufe.

Vielleicht sogar noch UV-LED's gegen Schwarzlichtröhren antreten lassen.


----------



## stolle80 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test von TFT Wandhalterungen.. es gibt eine menge davon und ich kann mich so richtig nicht entscheiden


----------



## smoke1989 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wird es in der Ausgabe 08 einen Test zu der GTX 680 Lightning geben?

gruß


----------



## lassast13 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ist nicht zwingend Notwendig aber mich würde ein Test über High-End Mainboards interessieren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



smoke1989 schrieb:


> Wird es in der Ausgabe 08 einen Test zu der GTX 680 Lightning geben?
> 
> gruß



Die Karte hat uns erst nach Beendigung der Ausgabe 08 erreicht. Siehe Artikel und Kommentare dazu: *44 Grafikkarten im Test plus neuer Benchmark-Parcours: Vorschau auf PCGH-Ausgabe 08/2012*. In der 09/2012 versammeln wir dann aber wieder alles, was bis dahin neu eingetroffen ist - darunter auch die Lightning.  

MfG,
Raff


----------



## debalz (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte generell gerne 2,3 Seiten mehr über neue Produkte im Bereich Hardware, Peripherie und Gadgets (und wenns nur ein Schwenkarm mit Armhalterung zum zocken ist) und Kurztest oder Kommentar. So eine Seite gibt’s ja schon im Mittelteil des Hefts, aber leider immer m.E. zu kurz obwohl es so viel nettes, z.T. auch unnützes Zeug in dem Bereich gibt, das unser aller Biotop PC-Platz aufhübscht und ergänzt. Ich weiß das dies ein etwas boulevardmäßiger Schritt wäre, aber Unterhaltung muss sein


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

USB-Gadgets gibt's im kommenden Heft. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sind auch ein Tassenwärmer und Kühlschrank dabei?


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juli 2012)

Oder dieser tolle Grill, mit 48 USB-ports als Anschluss.


----------



## x-up (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Grafikkarten bis 150 €
Mittelklasse Grafikkarten sind momentan ja besonders rar, bis 150 € bekommt man nicht viel? oder doch?

Das wäre mal ein tolles Thema, gibt immer noch genug Leute die auf nem 19 Zöller nicht in FullHD spielen.

Grafikarten für Auflösung bis max 1680x1050


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



x-up schrieb:


> Grafikkarten bis 150 €
> Mittelklasse Grafikkarten sind momentan ja besonders rar, bis 150 € bekommt man nicht viel? oder doch?
> 
> Das wäre mal ein tolles Thema, gibt immer noch genug Leute die auf nem 19 Zöller nicht in FullHD spielen.
> ...


 
Die ab *heute* erhältliche Ausgabe ist das Richtige für dich:                              44 Grafikkarten im Test plus neuer Benchmark-Parcours: Vorschau auf PCGH-Ausgabe 08/2012 

8 der 44 Modelle gehen bis 200 Euro, auch 1.680 x 1.050 wird getestet:

- Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 OC
- Evga Geforce GTX 560 Ti Superclocked
- Palit Geforce GTX 560 Ti Twin Light Turbo
- Sapphire Radeon HD 7770 Vapor-X OC
- Powercolor Radeon HD 6870 PCS+
- Palit Geforce GTX 560 Sonic Platinum
- Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Dirt 3 Edition
- HIS Radeon HD 6870

MfG,
Raff


----------



## debalz (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde auch gerne mal was lesen über die Abhängigkeit der Funktionalität einer SSD von der Art des Mainboards. Scheinbar ist die gleiche SSD auf verschiedenen Mainboards trotz SATA Standart und gleichen Basiseinstellungen im Bios unterschiedlich schnell, und das nicht nur minimal sondern erheblich. Klar-das bei manchen Mainboards zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Neuerscheinung noch keine SSDs verbreitet waren.. Naja wär mal interessant SSDs mit versch. Boards (AM2,AM3, 1155, etc) zu testen..


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin!

Du schreibst, es wäre „scheinbar“ so. Auch wenn du offenbar nicht scheinbar meinst – denn sonst wäre das Thema ja keins – wäre es doch hilfreich, worauf du diese Mutmaßung stützt; und was für dich „erheblich“ bedeutet.


----------



## debalz (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

hmm, ja - ich wusste dass das kommt  Um das zu untermauern brauche ich noch etwas Recherche, aber allein die SSD-Benchmarks hier im Forum weisen ja trotz teilw. gleicher SSDs eine große Bandbreite auf:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-der-ssd-ranglisten-thread-1-1192-punkte.html

Ist zugegebenermaßen ein schwieriges Thema da eine Vielzahl an z.B. Bios Einstellungen unterschiedliche Auswirkungen auf die Platte haben können. Prinzipiell liegt meinem Anliegen die Frage zugrunde, ob ich als PC-Benutzer Parameter einstellen muss, um einem Standart wie in diesem Fall SATA ein optimales Ergebnis entlocken zu können oder was die Leistung dieses Standarts beeinflusst....
Gruß


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir etwas mehr Rossi wünschen.
Da ein Freund sich auch nicht jede Ausgabe der PC Games kauft komme ich leider nur sporadisch dazu seine Kolumne zu lesen oder die Rezepte zu testen.
Einen kleinen Nebenverdienst könnte er bei seinem spritfressenden US-Monster ja sicher gebrauchen.


----------



## Rolk (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei den Grafikkartentests vermisse ich noch die beiden Karten hier:

heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gerne mal wieder was über den aktuellen Stand von Downsampling lesen, da sich hier ja was getan hat in letzter Zeit - DS-Fähigkeiten für Radeons, Probleme mit klein Johannes etc. 
Ein Artikel um mal wieder den Überblick zu bekommen, wäre willkommen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Downsampling bei AMD behandeln wir zumindest am Rande in der kommenden Ausgabe. Mal sehen, ob's Nachschlag gibt.



Rolk schrieb:


> Bei den Grafikkartentests vermisse ich noch die beiden Karten hier:
> 
> heise  online Preisvergleich


 
Beide sind angefragt, aber bislang nicht bei uns eingetroffen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Deimos (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal wieder was über den aktuellen Stand von Downsampling lesen, da sich hier ja was getan hat in letzter Zeit - DS-Fähigkeiten für Radeons, Probleme mit klein Johannes etc.
> Ein Artikel um mal wieder den Überblick zu bekommen, wäre willkommen


 This^^
Bei den Radeons soll sich ja einiges getan haben mit einem bestimmten Treiber und bei NV habe ich den Überblick verloren, inwieweit Kepler überhaupt noch DS erlaubt (3840 x 2880?) Ein Round-up würde ich da ebenfalls begrüssen.

Zudem, auch wenns nur eine Randerscheinung sein mag: ein Praxisartikel für Multimonitorsetups mit zahlreichen Spielen mit Kepler und Tahiti, d.h. inkl. Fixes für Spiele, die das nicht nativ bieten, Benchmarks, usw.
Ggf. ein etwas utopischer Themenvorschlag mangels genügend Interessenten, aber es ist ja Wunschkonzert


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wäre auch daran interessiert und schwer begeistert.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Haha, PCGH weiß, was Nerds wollen


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2012)

Mark FTW !!!


----------



## Deimos (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hammer!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Randfreie Monitore wären der Verkaufsschlager.


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ABER SO WAS VON! OMFG!

So lange die immer so nen fetten Rand haben, kommt Multimonitor nicht wirklich für mich in betracht, selbst wenns das Gleiche kosten würde, würde ich eher auf einen Monitor zum zocken setzen. Fürs arbeiten stört der Rand nicht so, aber fürs zocken finde ich ihn nicht gut.


----------



## Deimos (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Schonmal an einem Eyefinity-System gezockt? ^^

Btw, liesse sich da mit Modding etwas machen? Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer vom Innenleben eines Monitors, aber wäre natürlich cool, wenn man den Rahmen in Eigenregie entfernen könnte .


----------



## Benne74 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit einer Vorstellung von besonderen PC-Projekten? Vielleicht auch als kurze Serie?

Das könnte sowohl Modding als auch reine Hardwareprojekte betreffen? Vielleicht hat jemand sein Haus besonders Ideenreich verkabelt?

Im P3D-Forum bin ich in der Nostlagie Ecke z.B. auf jemanden gestossen, der einen Quad Pentium Pro Server (HP Netserver LX Pro 6 / 200) wieder hergerichtet hat.

Nur mal so als Anregung...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Deimos schrieb:


> Schonmal an einem Eyefinity-System gezockt? ^^


 
Änder doch nichts daran, dass du einen Rand am Monitor hast.

Ich wünsche mir Monitore, die absolut keinen Rand haben. Wo das Bild bis zum allerletzten Millimeter geht.
Sodass kein Übergang zum nächsten Monitor zu sehen ist.

Ich spiele auch nur auf einem Schirm.


----------



## Deimos (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Änder doch nichts daran, dass du einen Rand am Monitor hast.
> 
> Ich wünsche mir Monitore, die absolut keinen Rand haben. Wo das Bild bis zum allerletzten Millimeter geht.
> Sodass kein Übergang zum nächsten Monitor zu sehen ist.


Klar wäre das schöner. Aber der Rand stört auch so nicht, wenn du davor sitzt, glaube mir. Du schaust ja - wie jetzt auch schon - nur auf den zentralen Monitor und die anderen beiden sind nur fürs periphere Sehen und die Immersion und da stört der Rand halt nicht. Am besten ausprobieren.

Langsam aber verdammt OT


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eben nicht offtopic! Man könnte ja einen Test  machen wie bei dem Vergleich zwischen 30 und 60 FPS. Einmal mit nur einem Bildschirm mit 22"1920, dann einer mit 27"/30"2560er und zum Schluss drei 1920er (weil üblich). Das Spielgefühl bzw. Erlebnis soll dann der Tester beschreiben. Hier sollten dann auch Vergleiche in Bezug auf das Genre angestellt werden. Bei einem Rollenspiel wie z.B. Gothic 3 mit einer großen Welt und viel Ambiente kommt ja ein ganz anderes Gefühl auf, als es bei Dirt oder NFS der Fall wäre. Jedenfalls könnte man testen, ob dem so ist. Hier sollte dann das stören oder nicht stören von Rahmen berücksichtigt werden.
Was haltet ihr davon, interessant?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Deimos schrieb:


> Klar wäre das schöner. Aber der Rand stört auch so nicht, wenn du davor sitzt, glaube mir. Du schaust ja - wie jetzt auch schon - nur auf den zentralen Monitor und die anderen beiden sind nur fürs periphere Sehen und die Immersion und da stört der Rand halt nicht. Am besten ausprobieren.


 
Ich hatte das auch schon mal live gesehen und mich hat das enorm gestört. Ein einziger Monitor ist für mich bisher alternativlos.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ihr seid wohl alle nicht bei Facebook, eh? 

Der Triple-LCD-Aufbau dient einem hochspannenden Artikel für die kommende Ausgabe ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ihr seid wohl alle nicht bei Facebook, eh?
> 
> Der Triple-LCD-Aufbau dient einem hochspannenden Artikel für die kommende Ausgabe ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ihr seid wohl alle nicht bei Facebook, eh?
> 
> Der Triple-LCD-Aufbau dient einem hochspannenden Artikel für die kommende Ausgabe ...
> 
> ...


 ähm... nein?

Da bekommt man mich nicht mal mit Geld hin. (ja ich weiß jeder hat seinen Preis, aber so viel zahlt keiner )


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ihr seid wohl alle nicht bei Facebook, eh?
> 
> Der Triple-LCD-Aufbau dient einem hochspannenden Artikel für die kommende Ausgabe ...
> 
> ...


 


Skysnake schrieb:


> ähm... nein?
> 
> Da bekommt man mich nicht mal mit Geld hin. (ja ich weiß jeder hat seinen Preis, aber so viel zahlt keiner )


 
Aber echt. Wobei ich gegenüber einer kleinen finanziellen Aufmerksamkeit schon aufgeschlossen wäre


----------



## Raketenjoint (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Multimonitoring, nicht schlecht ... (hatte mich schon ernsthaft interessiert, war aber zu teuer )
Bei den Z77 Boards wurden ja schon die Midle- und Highend-Class getestet. Könnte man sich auch der Budget-Klasse bedienen? Ich lese seit 1 1/2 Jahren jede PCGH. Und mir ist davon bei dem neuen Chipsatz bisher Keines aufgefallen. Zudem wäre ein Vergleich zu höherpreisigen Mainboards, besonders aus der gleichen Baureihe, sehr interessant. Und nicht nur bei der Ausstattung (dafür habe ich ja den Preisvergleich), sondern auch bei OC, Lüftersteuerung, Kühlung ...
Wenn das noch Platz hätte wäre ich über einen Artikel sehr erfreut! Sonst ist die PCGH echt super. Besonders bei der Lieferung (manchmal schon im Monat zuvor).


----------



## Homerclon (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ihr seid wohl alle nicht bei Facebook, eh?
> 
> Der Triple-LCD-Aufbau dient einem hochspannenden Artikel für die kommende Ausgabe ...
> 
> ...


 Wird bei mir geblockt.
Wenn ihr was interessantes habt, dann postet es doch auf eurer eigenen Seite.
Wofür betreibt ihr die denn sonst?


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2012)

Naja, das lässt sich doch aus der Marktübersicht ableiten. Ist ein Board besonders gut, so landet es auch mit den entsprechenden Punkten in der Übersicht. So wie das MSI 770-C45 seinerzeit.


----------



## Deimos (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hatte das auch schon mal live gesehen und mich hat das enorm gestört. Ein einziger Monitor ist für mich bisher alternativlos.


 Schon wieder gesperrt? 

Nun denn, wenn das so ist. Die meisten die ich kenne, habe sich nach anfänglicher Skepsis nahezu ausschliesslich positiv geäussert.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ihr seid wohl alle nicht bei Facebook, eh?
> 
> Der Triple-LCD-Aufbau dient einem hochspannenden Artikel für die kommende Ausgabe ...
> 
> ...


 Na, da bin ich mal gespannt. Wollt ihr 6 GByte ausnutzen?  FB hätte ich eigentlich, bin aber selten drin...


----------



## Gast20141127 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Randfreie Monitore wären der Verkaufsschlager.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Nachfolger vom NEC/Alienware Curved Display mit 120Hz IPS , das wärs.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich versteh überhaupt nicht, warum es soetwas noch nicht gibt. Es gibt doch schon Displayfolien. Warum dann also noch kein OLED-widescreen-Display?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Displayfolien gibt es nur als Prototypen und OLEDs nur in klein oder unbezahlbar.


----------



## Raketenjoint (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Naja, das lässt sich doch aus der Marktübersicht ableiten. Ist ein Board besonders gut, so landet es auch mit den entsprechenden Punkten in der Übersicht. So wie das MSI 770-C45 seinerzeit.


Leider sind günstige Z77 Boards noch überhaupt nicht aufgeführt. (Nur so als Vergleich)
Aber aufwendig wäre es nur, zu testen, wie viel gute Kühlung, Spannungswandler etc. bringt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Displayfolien gibt es nur als Prototypen und OLEDs nur in klein oder unbezahlbar.


 
Das ist schon ein deutlicher Fortschritt gegenüber der jüngsten Vergangenheit, als OLEDs noch klein UND unbezahlbar waren


----------



## Raketenjoint (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Oder gleich das hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/224958-sammelthread-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html
Habe ich gerade gesehen. Einziger Grund, warum ich nicht gleich mein 24" verkaufe: ich habe nur eine 6950. 
Aber ich glaube, dass so etwas viele Gamer interessiert und nicht jeder diese Möglichkeit kennt. 3 Bildschirme Rahmen und etc. finde ich zu aufwendig. Lieber ein Ultra HD Display. Mehr braucht man eigentlich auch nicht. Zumindest reicht das schon einer Highend Grafikkarte.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Mich würde dringend interesieren,welcher sicherheitsrelevanter unterschied,zwischen Free und bezahl Antivieren-Programmen besteht.
> Also sind Freeprogramme nur Augenwischerei,oder ein wirklich guter Schutz vor Schädlingen?
> Desweiteren könnte man das Thema ausweiten,indem man auch für laien ,Kidys(die es ja auch unter PC -Usern geben soll )und Anfängern,
> das Thema Onlinesicherheit genauer unter die Lupe nimmt.
> ...


 Halt ich immer noch für Wichtig,bekomme seit neustem immer Warnungen von meinem Mail-anbieter,das im Mom reienweise Passwörter,von E-Mail Accounts geknackt werden.


----------



## Raketenjoint (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Mich würde dringend interesieren,welcher sicherheitsrelevanter unterschied,zwischen Free und bezahl Antivieren-Programmen besteht.
> Also sind Freeprogramme nur Augenwischerei,oder ein wirklich guter Schutz vor Schädlingen?
> Desweiteren könnte man das Thema ausweiten,indem man auch für laien ,Kidys(die es ja auch unter PC -Usern geben soll )und Anfängern,
> das Thema Onlinesicherheit genauer unter die Lupe nimmt.
> ...


 
Gab es diesen vergleich mit Freeware und bezahlten Virenscannern nicht schon vor ein paar Monaten?


----------



## WuBomber411 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo zusammen,

würde mich mal über einen Test von Spiele tauglichen Tastaturen mit (Multi)Touch Feld interessieren. Da es Ab und Zu beim schreiben, in Office oder sonstwo "nervt", nur um kurz hoch/ runter zu scrollen zur Maus zu greifen.  
Man könnte natürlich auch einfach die _Bild hoch_ und _runter_ Tasten nutzen, finde es allerdings "einfach cooler^^" wenn man eben direkt auf der Tatatur mit dem Finger scrollen könnte!
Da die Auswahl bis jetzt ja noch eher überschaubar ist und ich auch noch kein Vergleich/Review zu dem Thema gefunden habe, frag ich hier einfach mal nach! 
Damit es nicht langweilig wird, sollten die folgenden Anforderungen schon zutreffen! (für mich jedenfalls)
Nummernblock muss vorhanden sein, Spiele tauglich=mit Kabel, Tastenbelechtung, leiser Tastenanschlag, ohne Display, Multimedia-/Makrotasten haben und natürlich sollte sie optisch und von der Qualität schon was her machen.

Die einzige die ich gefunden habe, die dem schon etwas näher kommt. Allerdings bezweifle ich das die zum zocken geeignet ist^^

```
http://www.cnet.de/blogs/alpha/peripherie/41206559/seal_shield_silver_surf_touch_keyboard_tastatur_fuer_die_spuelmaschine.htm
```
...also viel Spass beim suchen, oder auch nicht, wünscht euch Wu.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wärs mit einem Test Spieletauglicher Kabelloser Mäuse und Tastaturen?
Und dann noch einen Test zu PCs in Verbund mit TVs zum zocken, Empfehlenswert oder nicht usw...


----------



## foramentor (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wissensartikel: 
Zusammenhänge von Grafikeinstellungen in Games und im GraKa-Treiber, insbesondere bei den neueren GPU-Modellen wie beispielsweise die NVidia 500er- und 600er-Reihe.
Eingehende Erklärungen der verschiedenen Treibereinstellungen und deren Auswirkungen auf die Performance.
Empfehlungen der Redaktion, welche Einstellungen Sinn machen und auf was getrost verzichtet werden kann.


----------



## constantinosand (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

der bau eines luftgekühlten *0,1.. sone computers*
hinsichtlich gpu, cpu sowie psu kühlung bei hierfür möglichst hohen fps


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gern einen Test von spieletauglichen 24" - 27" 3D-Monitoren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



foramentor schrieb:


> Eingehende Erklärungen der verschiedenen Treibereinstellungen und deren Auswirkungen auf die Performance.
> Empfehlungen der Redaktion, welche Einstellungen Sinn machen und auf was getrost verzichtet werden kann.


 
Sowas hatten wir immer wieder. Gerade fällt mir zum Nachschlagen der Treiberoptionen nur unser Grafik-Sonderheft ein: PC Games Hardware Sonderheft 03/2011 (VGA)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist zwar nicht mehr taufrisch, erklärt aber alle relevanten Einstellungen des Catalyst Control Centers und Nvidia Treiberpanels in Wort und Bild.  Neben anderen zeitlosen Artikeln.

Derzeit sieht's aber schwer danach aus, dass das Thema Treiberpanel im kommenden Heft aber so ähnlich neu aufgelegt wird!

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen Test von passiven VGA-Kühlern.
Ich würde meine HD 5870 endlich mal ruhig stellen, und zwar ohne Tools per Software und meine XFX ist ein Brüllteil.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juli 2012)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus dem Quickpoll-Thread zur Frage, von welchem Hersteller unser Mainboard ist. 



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Angesichts des derzeitigen Umfrageergebnisses fände ich es schön, wenn in Zukunft mehr Asrock-Boards getestet würden, da mir diese im Vergleich zu Gigabyte und MSI sehr unterrepräsentiert erscheinen


----------



## constantinosand (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

find ich auch

hab ein asrock p55 pro/usb3

die *automatische* übertaktung mittels *turbo 50* is wirklich nich schlecht
lediglich die volts warn einwenig zu hoch gepokert


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juli 2012)

Also in so ziemlich jeder Ausgabe in der boards getestet werden sind auch Modelle von Asrock. Das sie vielleicht weniger verbreitet sind, könnte an dem sehr guten Ruf der anderen Hersteller liegen. Als ich von Konsole zu PC gewechselt bin (erstes Board A8N-SLI Deluxe) hatte Asrock nur billigen Mist im Programm und das BIOS war ein Krampf!

Inzwischen sind sie besser und weiter auf dem Vormarsch. Das kann man sehr gut in den Kaufberatungsthreads sehen. Da wird fast nichts anderes empfohlen.


----------



## constantinosand (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich hab zwar momentan ein asrock mainboard mit guten übertaktungsresultaten,
doch habe ich das gefühl, dass mein asrock mainboard die übertaktung nich ganz verträgt
da is es dann schon nervig, wenn mal wieder irgendwas spinnt
und man weiss nich obs an der komponente selbst liegt oder am mainboard
da hätte ich schon lieber ein *gigabyte*, *msi*, *asus* oder so mainboard
mit womoeglich stabileren *bauelemente*n auf der platine


----------



## Daniel_M (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Angesichts des derzeitigen Umfrageergebnisses fände ich es schön, wenn in Zukunft mehr Asrock-Boards getestet würden, da mir diese im Vergleich zu Gigabyte und MSI sehr unterrepräsentiert erscheinen.



Hi,

danke für den Hinweis. Wir sind stets bemüht alle interessantes Boards zu testen, die wir rechtzeitig vor der Heftabgabe bekommen. Das hat bei Asrock aus verschiedenen Gründen leider zuletzt manchmal nicht geklappt. Uns ist auf jeden Fall klar, dass sich sehr viele Leser für Asrock-Boards interessieren und wir bleiben selbstverständlich dran.


----------



## constantinosand (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

vielleicht auch genauer auf die *übertaktungsmöglichkeiten* sowie die *haltbarkeit der bauelemente* auf der platine eingehen

(das mit der haltbarkeit der bauelemenete natürlich nur im rahmen der möglichen kurzzeittests)


----------



## FreezerX (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



constantinosand schrieb:


> der bau eines luftgekühlten *0,1.. sone computers*
> hinsichtlich gpu, cpu sowie psu kühlung bei hierfür möglichst hohen fps


 
So einen Artikel würde ich auch begrüßen. 

Dabei wird wohl ein Ivy Bridge System mit z.B. einer ASUS GTX670 DC2(T) rausspringen (Idle 0,2 Sone). Als Kühler ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho mit einem Lüfter bei 500-650 rpm im Idle und unter geringer Last. Als Gehäuse möglichst eins, das oben sehr durchlässig ist um die freie Konvektion aufrecht zu halten, z.B. das Fractal Arc. Und höchstens zwei Gehäuselüfter (einer hinten, einer oben) die mit ca. 450 rpm laufen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Siehe Signatur


----------



## Spinal (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



constantinosand schrieb:


> vielleicht auch genauer auf die *übertaktungsmöglichkeiten* sowie die *haltbarkeit der bauelemente* auf der platine eingehen
> 
> (das mit der haltbarkeit der bauelemenete natürlich nur im rahmen der möglichen kurzzeittests)



Man könnte sich ja die verbauten Elemente mal genauer anschauen. Auch die Anzahl und der Phasen, deren Aufteilung und natürlich die verwendeten Bauelemente für jene könnten einen Aufschluss über die Haltbarkeit geben.

Das mag zwar alles auch nicht 100% Aussagekraft haben, aber für mich ist sowas nicht unwichtig.

bye
Spinal


----------



## constantinosand (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Dabei wird wohl ein Ivy Bridge System mit z.B. einer ASUS GTX670 DC2(T) rausspringen (Idle 0,2 Sone). Als Kühler ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho mit einem Lüfter bei 500-650 rpm im Idle und unter geringer Last. Als Gehäuse möglichst eins, das oben sehr durchlässig ist um die freie Konvektion aufrecht zu halten, z.B. das Fractal Arc. Und höchstens zwei Gehäuselüfter (einer hinten, einer oben) die mit ca. 450 rpm laufen.


 
wenn die *cpu* einen neuen kühler kriegt, dann will die *gpu* aber auch einen


----------



## tigerjessy (2. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir in einer der nächsten Ausgaben einen GPU-Kühlertest wünschen. Z.B. Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II und
wie dieser auf einer GTX680/670 im Gegensatz zu Customdesigns abschneidet. Hinsichtlich Temperatur, Lautstärke und OC.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,874878/  Custom-Designs siehe Heft.


----------



## constantinosand (2. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Geforce GTX 680: Diese VGA-Kühler passen plus Test des Arctic Twin Turbo 2 und Thermalright Shaman  Custom-Designs siehe Heft.


 
ausgezeichnete verlinkungs-arbeit


----------



## Stockmann (2. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ob und wie gefährlich billig (China) Netzteile sind.
Und Sie im direkten vergleich zeigen gegen Namenhafte ala BeQuiet beispielsweise.
Was Sie leistungstechnisch können, funktonieren Schutzschaltungen? Gibt es Sie bei den überhaupt ect.

Und wie wäre es mit einem ala "Top 10 was Sie niemals machen dürfen mit ihrem Pc"
So Sachen wie -> Lüfterblockieren zwecks Lautstärke, Im laufendem betrieb Ram Wechsel... ect. halt Sachen die so richtung auf die
Hardware gehen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



constantinosand schrieb:


> ausgezeichnete verlinkungs-arbeit


Skill FTW!


----------



## ich111 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich über einen anspruchsvollen Artikel über Architekturen etc freuen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

CPU? GPU? Oder was?


----------



## ich111 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da wären mir alle recht, wenns sein musss auch RAM


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mehr Richtung Wissensartikel oder auch mit Praxisbezug?


----------



## ich111 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Wissensartikel wäre interessant, bei einen Artikel mit Praxisbezug bin ich allerdings auch nicht beleidigt


----------



## AMD x6 (7. August 2012)

Wünschenswert wäre mal die sogenannten alten Hardware,8600gt,8800,9800Gt ob Monitore oder Mobos,CPU usw.unter der Lupe zu nehmen und ein Vergleich im Leistung und Qualität zu den Heutigen Hardware zu machen.Auch Multimedia wie LCD,DVD usw.


----------



## 7egacy (7. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



constantinosand schrieb:


> der bau eines luftgekühlten *0,1.. sone computers*
> hinsichtlich gpu, cpu sowie psu kühlung bei hierfür möglichst hohen fps


 
Da schließe ich mich an!


----------



## StackaMo (7. August 2012)

Wieder mal mehr über Waküs bringen ich find dass die ein bisscheb beschnitten werden. So nen umfassenden Test hatte man da ja eher selten höchstens kleine vergleiche die alleine ja eher weniger aussagekräftig sind  ein sonderheft über wasserkühlungen wär auch mal wieder ne coole idee fänd ich

gruß


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (8. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



StackaMo schrieb:


> ein sonderheft über wasserkühlungen wär auch mal wieder ne coole idee fänd ich


 
Das wäre schön, aber ich glaube es kommt noch besser wenn dieses Heft in Luft- und Wasserkühlung zweigeteilt wird. Was dort aktuell ist, welche Kühler/Lüfter empfehlenswert sind, ein paar Tests, etc.

So haben auch Luftkühler etwas davon.


----------



## constantinosand (8. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> So haben auch Luftkühler etwas davon.


 
ich stimme zu, lüfter..


----------



## lassast13 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test von Mikrofonen


----------



## Peg (9. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo PGH Redaktion,

ich würde mich über ein Guide bzw. Begriffserklärungen von diversen Wörtern auf ein paar Seiten eurer nächsten Ausgaben freuen. Auch wenn ich jetzt seit einiger Zeit stehts eure Ausgaben eifrig lese, muss ich doch zugeben dass ich nicht alles genau verstehe. Ich denke das liegt daran dass ich generell nicht soviel Kenntnisse habe, wie die Meisten von euch. 
Ihr wollt ein Beispiel ? Z.b. aus dem GPU Bereich: MSSA, AF.. und andere Begriffe. Man hats überall gelesen aber weiß dennoch nicht alles oder wofür sie genau stehen und was sie bewirken und und und. Oder im CPU Bereich: Referenztakt, offener Multiplikater, L3 Cache, Transistoren.. Ich könnte womöglich aus jedem Bereich etwas aufzählen, aber ich denke man versteht was ich sagen will. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt in einzigen Ausgabe alles umfassend stehen. Allerdings wäre das ein Anlass für eine neue "Minirubrik" wo man pro Ausgabe immer ein paar Wörter genauer definiert und was es sonst so auf sich hat. So haben auch Leute wie ich eine Chance, sich mit der Zeit etwas hineinzusteigern ohne nach jedem Satz Google oder Wikipedia zu benutzen.

Z.b. -> Wörter dieser Ausgabe:

VRAM - Steht für Video-RAM. Es ist das Grafikspeicher... 

Ich hoffe es ist machbar.


----------



## Skysnake (9. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das ist ein heikles Thema, weil man damit nur neue/unerfahrene Leute anspricht. Die Begriffe ändern sich ja nicht. Zudem wird, wie ich es finde, das eigentlich immer versucht in den Artikeln an sich mit unter zu bekommen, was, wie ich finde auch gut klappt. 

Klingt jetzt blöd, aber zur reinen Begriffserklärung rate ich da eher zu Wikipedia.  Da steht dann nämlich auch mehr als nen Halbsatz, den man wohl maximal in der Print unter bekommt.

Ansonsten sind auch immer genug nette Leute im Forum unterwegs, die man fragen kann


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das ließe sich denke ich schon mal als Zweiseiter basteln.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ließe sich denke ich schon mal als Zweiseiter basteln.


 
Vielleicht zum Herausnehmen und aufbewahren oder an die Wand nageln.


----------



## Skysnake (9. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Warum nicht gleich als heraustrennbare Bröschüre, wenn schon denn schon. So wie bei euren Beilagen zur CeBIT oder auch die ganz kleinen. Das hätte dann auch richtig Nutzwert, weil mans einfach aufheben kann?

Dann müsstet ihr auch keine Doppelseite opfern


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hab nen passenden Einzeiler ^^ Google ist dein Freund


----------



## Peg (9. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist ein heikles Thema, weil man damit nur neue/unerfahrene Leute anspricht. Die Begriffe ändern sich ja nicht. Zudem wird, wie ich es finde, das eigentlich immer versucht in den Artikeln an sich mit unter zu bekommen, was, wie ich finde auch gut klappt.
> 
> Klingt jetzt blöd, aber zur reinen Begriffserklärung rate ich da eher zu Wikipedia.  Da steht dann nämlich auch mehr als nen Halbsatz, den man wohl maximal in der Print unter bekommt.
> 
> Ansonsten sind auch immer genug nette Leute im Forum unterwegs, die man fragen kann


 
Das kann ich durchaus verstehen. Ich erwarte natürlich auch keinen Roman, das würde vom Platzverhältnis her glaub ich nicht so hinhauen, keine Frage. Aber ich denke wenn man mal vielleicht etwas "magere Monate" haben sollte () wo es eventuell nicht viel Neues zu berichten gibt, könnte man doch so etwas einrichten. Muss wie gesagt nicht viel enthalten - Kurz & knackig mit nem "ahaaa" Effekt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ließe sich denke ich schon mal als Zweiseiter basteln.


 
Alternativ macht man mal ein Sonderheft "Einsteiger", das genau solche grundlegenden Dinge klärt. Da passen dann auch die ganzen "wie baue ich RAM ein?" Leitfäden rein.
Netter Vorteil: Man kann es z.B. jedes Jahr einmal überarbeiten und erneut auflegen.


----------



## constantinosand (9. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich bin da eher für *innovativere* artikel

zb *gaming hardware gebrauch international*

zb *gaming in der zukunft* bezüglich* eingabegeräte*, *bildausgabegeräte*,..


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ist "gaming hardware gebrauch international"?


----------



## constantinosand (9. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was ist "gaming hardware gebrauch international"?


 
zb wie schaut die gaming hardware landschaft in *anderen ländern* aus

wie zocken die in den usa, wie zocken die in indien, japan,..


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die zocken ziemlich genau so wie wir, hardware ist überall gleich, gibt höchstens mal Lieferengpässe


----------



## Olstyle (9. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Auch wenn es manche nicht mögen werden:
Testet doch mal "Windows8 geeignete" Hardware sprich was gibt es eigentlich an Touchscreens für den Desktop wie schlagen sich Convertibles oder gleich x86 Tablets gegen "normale" Notebooks...

Hintergrund meinerseits: Nachdem ich Win8 begeisterungsfrei auf dem Desktop angetestet hatte hab ich es jetzt auf einem Latitude XT als zweit OS(neben Linux). Dort funktioniert es richtig gut und WorldOfGoo(aus der letzten Ausgabe) macht direkt per Hand/Stift gesteuert nochmal so viel Spaß. 

Zu WoG: 
Es wäre schön wenn auch die Linux Version auf der DVD gewesen wäre. Das bisschen Platz sollte auf der DVD noch zu finden sein. So hab ich die Windows Version jetzt 2 mal.


----------



## constantinosand (9. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

auch bezgl gaming *hardware kultur*

oder auch

zb ein tag eines cpu oder gpu *entwicklers*
damit man versteht, wie denn überhaupt sich die cpu und gpu prozessoren alljährlich verbessern


----------



## Skysnake (10. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie son Tag eines "Entwicklers" aussieht willst du nicht wirklich wissen...

Das besteht entweder aus mathematischen Beweisen, (V)HDL, Constraining, Debuggen usw. wirklich SEHR spannende Sachen oftmals  Vor allem wenn du siehst wie jemand Stunden/Tage über einem Problem sitzt, bis man merkt, das irgendwo scheise gebaut wurde, oder wahrscheinlicher, die tools nicht 100% das gemacht haben, was man erwartet hat/sie tun sollten. Nein, das willst du eigentlich nicht wirklich wissen


----------



## constantinosand (10. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

wieso *mathematische* beweise?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Zu WoG:
> Es wäre schön wenn auch die Linux Version auf der DVD gewesen wäre. Das bisschen Platz sollte auf der DVD noch zu finden sein. So hab ich die Windows Version jetzt 2 mal.


 
Wir haben auch versucht, die Version für Mac OS X zu bekommen, aber leider sind wir da an die Lizenzvorgaben seitens der Rechteinhaber gebunden.


----------



## Skysnake (10. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



constantinosand schrieb:


> wieso *mathematische* beweise?


 
ganz einfach, weil du ja sicher sein musst, dass das richtige Ergebnis raus kommt und auch die Implementierung/Verbesserung wirklich besser ist. 

Das sind ja keine trivialen Sachen, die heute gemacht werden. Ich sag nur superskalare chachekohärente Multicore-Architektur mit spekulativ Branchprediktion. Das sind schon verdammt fette Geschüze. Allein ne FP-Umit willst du nicht wirklich IEEE konform implementieren.

@carsten: schade zu hören, aber toll, das ihr euch über so etwas Gedanken macht.


----------



## constantinosand (10. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das sind ja keine trivialen Sachen, die heute gemacht werden. Ich sag nur superskalare chachekohärente Multicore-Architektur mit spekulativ Branchprediktion. Das sind schon verdammt fette Geschüze. Allein ne FP-Umit willst du nicht wirklich IEEE konform implementieren.


 
sowas könnte man auch *ikonisch* untermahlen


----------



## Skysnake (10. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie meinst du jetzt "ikonisch"? Ikonizität ist ja nur eine "bildliche Anschauung bzw. allgemein Abbildung" ich weiß echt nicht, was du damit jetzt ausdrücken willst. Ich glaube die Wortwahl ist hier etwas ungünstig.

"Untermalen" ist da auch nicht wirklich richtig machbar. Man schlägt sich halt oft mit solchen Sachen hier rum:
VHDL Beispiel aus Wikipedia: Very High Speed Integrated Circuit Hardware Description Language


> ENTITY DFlipflop IS     PORT(D,Clk, nResetSync: IN Bit;          Q: OUT Bit);   END DFlipflop;   ARCHITECTURE Behav OF DFlipflop IS    BEGIN        PROCESS(Clk)       BEGIN          IF Clk'EVENT AND Clk = '1' THEN             IF nResetSync = '0' THEN                Q <= '0';             ELSE                Q <= D;             END IF;          END IF;       END PROCESS;   END Behav;



Wenn man Altera FPGAs nimmt, sieht sowas dann mit Quartus 2 etwa so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Programmable Logic Devices offer co processor muscle for high bandwidth image processing " Part 2

Und mit Xilinx und ISE dann etwa so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Partners in Product Design | Circuit Design | Lake Forest, CA

Und wenn du dann an ein ASIC Design ran gehst, dann nimmste halt den (V)HDL Code und versiehst in noch mit Konstraints und haust ihn halt durch die Tools vom jeweiligen Hersteller/Partner deines Auftragsfertigers durch, da muss das Design an sich aber schon recht fix sein. Mit Placement und Routing haste da mehr als genug zu tun.

Hier sieht man auch mal, wie so was grob aussieht: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=ziti%20asic%20tools&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CGgQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsus.ziti.uni-heidelberg.de%2FLehre%2FDSTVorlesung0910%2FDST_Fischer_01_Einfuehrung.pdf&ei=9-4kUK-vE4uMswa6v4D4Aw&usg=AFQjCNF9tH-zteIz3p1fwJ3Tb-T9repIdA&cad=rja

So was wie auf S36 macht btw. jemand, der bei mir mit im Büro sitzt im Moment. FullCustom Packaging für ein ASIC. Das ist halt abartig kompkex. Kurz um ein Routingproblem auf 13 Ebenen... Das ist schon sehr heftig und da sitzt man dann halt auch einfach nur Wochen/Monate vor seinem Diagramm und fummelt so lange dran rum, bis die Tools meinen, dass das geht. 

Deswegen ist so ein Bericht über den Tagesablauf auch nicht wirklich sinnig. Es gibt halt zwei Situationen. Man ist am Anfang, schmeißt alles zusammen, hat dann nen Plan und fängt an das Zeug zu machen sieht auch richtig schön wie alles schnell voran geht, und dann nach 1/10 bis 1/4 der Zeit fängt dann das Debugen an, weil man merkt, das doch nicht alles so funktioniert, wie man sich das am Anfang gemerkt hat. Die Tücke steckt halt im Detail... und das KOSTET unglaublich viel Zeit. Ich erleb es oft genug selbst und auch bei anderen, das man vor einem Problem Stunden, Tage, teilweise sogar mehr als eine Woche sitzt, und man einfach nicht den Fehler findet, bis es irgendwann mal "klick" macht und man findet/sieht den Fehler, und es geht ein Stück voran. 

Es ist halt echt oft die Suche nach der Stecknadel im Heuhaufen, nur das man systematisch auf den Heuhaufen drauf haut und weiß was man macht, aber die Fehler/Probleme sind teilweise halt echt extrem hart. Da kommt man nicht gleich auf ne Lösung.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mal nen größeren Artikel über die verschiedenen Fertigungstechniken und Fabriken begrüßen. Vorteile, Nachteile usw.
Ist da was machbar?


----------



## timbo01 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Außergewöhnliche WaKü.

PCGH experimentiert: 12V vs. DDR3 ram ^^


----------



## constantinosand (14. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

die *fps formel* auftsellen
zb ganz grob gesagt

*fps = 5.1·gpu + 2.7·cpu + 1.2·ram*

die einzelnen faktoren eben durch ein experiment ermitteln
und mathematisch die formel herleiten


----------



## Apfelkuchen (14. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> *fps = 5.1·gpu + 2.7·cpu + 1.2·ram*
> 
> die einzelnen faktoren eben durch ein experiment ermitteln
> und mathematisch die formel herleiten


Sag mir bitte, dass das nicht dein Ernst war 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ACDSee (17. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test: Mikrophone 

- Ansteckmikros für Kopfhörer
- Tisch- / Desktopmikros

Dazu ggf. ein kleines Special für die optimale Mikrofoneinrichtung sowie für Grundlagen und 33 Tipps für Teamspeak & Skype.


----------



## constantinosand (17. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

mikrofone in der pcgh?


----------



## Homerclon (18. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Warum nicht?
Teamspeak und Skype (ohne ähnliches) wird von vielen Spielern genutzt, und damit sind Mikros auch Gamer-Hardware. (Alternative zu Headset.)


----------



## constantinosand (18. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

dann halt gleich headsets entlang einer weiten preisspanne


----------



## Klarostorix (18. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



constantinosand schrieb:


> dann halt gleich headsets entlang einer weiten preisspanne


 
Ich bin für Mikrofone. Headsets gab's schon öfter, es können auch nicht alle Headsets nutzen, Hörgeräteträger wie ich z. B.


----------



## Homerclon (18. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und viele haben lieber hochwertige Kopfhörer, als ein Headset.
Da brauchts dann auch ein extra Mikro.


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein großen WAKÜ Artikel.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (19. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie sehr dieser Thread beachtet wird 

Ich wünsche mir aber zum Test der 660ti (oder wenns halt passt) ne Effizienztabelle zu GPUs.
Also Preis und Spieleleistung gegeneinander aufgetragen.
Und dabei am besten sowohl die HD6xxx, HD7xxx, sowie die Nvidia 5xx und 6xx beachten 

Soweit ich weiß, war das ja neulich schon mit CPUs drin


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich schaue fast täglich rein ...


----------



## GoldenMic (19. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wäre schön wenn du mir sagst was du von meinem Vorschlag auf der letzten Seite hälst 
Ich weiß das es wohl warscheinlich nicht wirklich viele interessiert um daraus nen größeren Artikel zu machen aber ich würde mich echt freuen.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (19. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ah find ich super 
Ich bin hier hetzt halt zum ersten Mal.
Und zumindest auf dieser Seite noch keine Antwort gesehem


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. August 2012)

Jeden Vorschlag zu kommentieren, wäre IMO auch zu viel verlangt. Wir sehen es und schauen, ob und wie wir eure Vorschläge ins Heft oder online kriegen.


----------



## McZonk (19. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Ein großen WAKÜ Artikel.


 Das ist ein weit dehnbares Feld - kannst du das eventuell etwas präzisieren?


----------



## constantinosand (19. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

gpu effizienzen gabs doch in der pcgh 6/2012 seite 33


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aber halt logischerweise ohne die GTX 660 Ti. Diese Frage muss sich der VGA-Stern stellen, kA wie viele Messungen im Print-Artikel sind (Gamescom und so).

*@  GoldenMic*

Fertigungstechniken und Fabriken hatten wir ja anhand der CPUs schon mehr oder weniger? Zudem ein sehr komplexes Thema, wo sich die Hersteller nur ungerne in die Karten schauen lassen.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der CPU Artikel in einer der letzten Ausgaben hat bei mir eben Lust auf mehr gemacht. Schließlich wären da ja Intel, GF und TMSC zu nenen. Sicherlich auch noch Samsung für Ram usw.
War mir aber schon fast klar das der Artikel aus Mangel an reichhaltigen Infos scheitern wird. Interessiert hätte es mich dennoch.


----------



## constantinosand (20. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich stimme goldenmic zu

effizienzen sind sehr wichtig, immerhin is es nur zähler/nenner
was einen sehr viel weiter bringt

danke goldenmic, mir is aufgefallen, dass samsung auf dem gebiet elektronischer speicherung ziemlich versiert ist, siehe ssd ram


----------



## Skysnake (20. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Fertigungstechniken und Fabriken hatten wir ja anhand der CPUs schon mehr oder weniger? Zudem ein sehr komplexes Thema, wo sich die Hersteller nur ungerne in die Karten schauen lassen.


 Steht da nicht eh überall "Confidential" drauf? 

Teils auf jedem Blatt *IN SOLCHEN LETTERN* 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Der CPU Artikel in einer der letzten Ausgaben hat bei mir eben Lust auf mehr gemacht. Schließlich wären da ja Intel, GF und TMSC zu nenen. Sicherlich auch noch Samsung für Ram usw.
> War mir aber schon fast klar das der Artikel aus Mangel an reichhaltigen Infos scheitern wird. Interessiert hätte es mich dennoch.


 Mach doch mal nen Topic auf und stell die Fragen, die dich interessieren. Man findet mit SEHR mühvoller Suche im Netz doch so einiges. Ganz abgesehen davon gibts aber auch immer wieder Leute, die die Sachen einfach seit Jahren verfolgen und damit dann auch so manches erklären können. 

Du darfst halt nur nich mit der Vorstellung ran gehen zu erfahren, wie viele µm Abstand zwischen Pad und Chipkante sein müssen bei Packaging, oder wie dick ne Leitung sein darf, oder welcher Abstand zwischen denen sein darf usw. 

Sprich eine qualitative Behandlung kann man machen, aber keine quantitative. Würde einem aber eigentlich eh nichts bringen, so lange man nicht entweder die Fertigungen direkt vergleicht, oder aber selbst nen Chip baut, was wohl die wenigsten hier machen werden.

z.B. ist es hinlänglich bekannt, dass die großen Serializer/Deserializer gehen über alle Lagen, genau wie einige Sachen beim DRAM-Interface usw. Da kannste halt nicht drunter durch routen, daher sitzt so was IMMER!!! am Rand eines Chips. So was kann man halt noch erklären, aber das wars dann auch.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Problem ist das die Chipfertigung etwas was mich interessiert - keine Ahnung warum, ich finde es einfach interessant - aber ich habe nicht wirklich eigenes Wissen darüber aus dem heraus ich jetzt Fragen stellen könnte. Sowieso würde ich mir alles was ich zu dem Thema bekommen kann "reinziehen", mit eigenen Fragen stellen kann ich das für den Moment denke ich gar nicht abdecken. Aber ich werd mir wohl mal was für nen Thread überlegen. Nützt ja nichts.


----------



## Skysnake (20. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, du wirst dich doch sicherlich fragen, wie irgendwas funktioniert oder? Sonst wäre doch auch nicht das Interesse da  (oder wirklich sehr sehr diffus )

Du schaffst dir ne Frage zu überlegen


----------



## constantinosand (20. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

skysnake, du könntest anscheinend was schreiben
unterstrichen mit bildern/videos würds noch cooler ausschauen


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da immer wieder die Fragen dazu auftauchen: Wie wäre es, wenn ihr mal die automatischen OC Funktionen einiger UEFI/BIOS erklärt und unter de Lupe nehmt oder gar die Anbieter vergleicht?
Würde mich zugegeben interessieren, ob irgendein Hersteller es abseits der Teletubby-Werbezahlen es bisher geschafft hat, einigermaßen sinnvolles OC automatisch hinzubekommen oder obs immer noch nur "Multi+Spannung rauf bis Temperatur zu hoch und gut ist" heißt. 

EDIT: Und dann postst noch genau der vor mir, der mich auf die Idee gebracht hat


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin,

wie wärs mit nem Vergleichstest der Internetanbieter. Von welchen lässt man die Finger und welche Anbieter sind besonders gut geeignet, für Onlinespieler usw.


----------



## constantinosand (20. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn ihr mal die automatischen OC Funktionen  einiger UEFI/BIOS erklärt und unter de Lupe nehmt oder gar die Anbieter  vergleicht?



.) find ich auch

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...2692-wer-nutzt-asrocks-turbo-50-oc-tuner.html


----------



## TankCommander (20. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie wärs mit nem Vergleichstest der Internetanbieter. Von welchen lässt man die Finger und welche Anbieter sind besonders gut geeignet, für Onlinespieler usw.


 
Das wäre mal was neues


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Morgen,

mir ist noch was eingefallen. In-Ear-Headsets im Test, alternative für Spieler oder Mumpitz?


----------



## Dynamitarde (21. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Das ist ein weit dehnbares Feld - kannst du das eventuell etwas präzisieren?



So wie das hier: PC im Eigenbau: PDF-Anleitung 
Kaufberatung aktueller WAKÜ Teile. 
Die besten WAKÜ Case MODS.
Die besten WAKÜ Teile für Ivy Bridge .
Hat Ivy Bridge große Wärme Unterschiede  zu Intel-Sandy-Bridge mit ner gleichen WAKÜ.


----------



## McZonk (21. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*@Dynamitarde:* Schon etwas her, aber am eigentlichen Prinzip hat sich wenig getan, weshalb (und in der Hoffnung dass du fleißiger Abonnent bist) mal als Tipp die Ausgabe #01/11 genannt sein soll. Hier gab es zuletzt zum Waküeinbau sechs Seiten Tipps und Tricks in dem von dir gewünschten Stil.


----------



## python7960 (21. August 2012)

Hallo PCGH Redaktion ist das möglich das ihr diesen BiOS für die GTX 670 testet, ob die Karte 
Nonstop mit 1,21v Leuft ob die sich im idle versetzen kann, Temperaturen, Benches, u.s.w?  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...pu-spannung-und-erhoeht-das-power-target.html
MfG


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob für die nächste Ausgabe ein CPU-Kühler-Test geplant ist, dann würde ich den noch abwarten und erst danach kaufen


----------



## python7960 (23. August 2012)

Kauf der Kühler ist der beste!


----------



## Skysnake (23. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

 

Was willst du uns sagen?


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (23. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob für die nächste Ausgabe ein CPU-Kühler-Test geplant ist, dann würde ich den noch abwarten und erst danach kaufen


 
Ja, grad grad damit fertig geworden 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was willst du uns sagen?



Eine Anspielung auf der Gerät?


----------



## python7960 (23. August 2012)

Eine Anspielung auf das gerät. 
Ein Antwort währe nett zur meine frage wegen Mod BIOS GTX 670. Mann findet dazu nix seriöses im Netz


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also das BIOS läuft und es ändert nur die 3D-Spannung. Idle ändert sich nichts.


----------



## python7960 (23. August 2012)

Danke sehr


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html
Ihr könntet mal ´nen Artikel darüber bringen, würde das ganze bekannter machen, und da es ja ne gute Sache ist, Leuten zu helfen, könnte das ruhig auch in die Print.


----------



## CaptainThilo (25. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo,

würde mich über Test zu Übertaktung Intel Cpus freuen.....

Grüße


----------



## Homerclon (25. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

CPUs werden doch bei jedem CPU-Test übertaktet und diese mitgetestet.


----------



## Lancer. (26. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Würde mal gerne eine Anleitung für einen Homeserver haben. Mit Streaming, Cloud und dem allem. 

Wäre mal was anderes und ich denke es gibt auch ein Großes Interesse.


----------



## Raketenjoint (26. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lancer. schrieb:


> Würde mal gerne eine Anleitung für einen Homeserver haben. Mit Streaming, Cloud und dem allem.
> Wäre mal was anderes und ich denke es gibt auch ein Großes Interesse.


Nicht schlecht ... Wäre auch für mich interessant. Aber es gab ja schon letztes Jahr eine Anleitung für einen Linux Homeserver. HTPC und Kleinsthardware wären einmal wieder wirklich interessant, wenn die i3 der Ivy Bridge rauskommen ...


----------



## Klarostorix (27. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

So ein Server-Artikel wäre wirklich klasse


----------



## Skysnake (27. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

/sign


----------



## chiller (27. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test der Plextor M5 wäre supi, meine Crucial M4 kommt von 818 as ssd benchmark punkten nur noch auf 550^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

So ein Homeserverartikel wäre wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da der WLAN-DSL-Router-Test von euch bereits 5 Jahre zurück liegt, wirds eigentlich mal Zeit für nen neuen, oder nicht?  (brauch eine PCGH-Entscheidungshilfe)


----------



## constantinosand (28. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

find ich auch gut


----------



## constantinosand (28. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



constantinosand schrieb:


> die *fps formel* auftsellen
> zb ganz grob gesagt
> 
> *fps = 5.1·gpu + 2.7·cpu + 1.2·ram*
> ...



hatte erst heute die gelegenheit mir die neue pcgh 9/2012 anzuschauen
und habe zu meiner vollkommenen zufriedenheit festgestellt
dass die neue pcgh bereits alle wichtigen fps faktoren entschlüsselt hat

danke und top arbeit


----------



## Jooschka (30. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der Vergleichstest von Z77-Mutterbrettern hätte schon vor mindestens 3 Monaten gedruckt werden müssen!!! Ich hab meine Kiste jetzt schon seit Juni (ASRock z77 Extreme 4), ihr verbaut das ASRock Z77 Pro3 seit der Werbung auf S. 21 in Ausgabe 06/2012, welche seit dem 2. Mai (!!!!!!) in den Regalen liegt, und habt es immer noch nicht hingekrigt, einen Vergleichstest von bezahlbaren, nicht-budget und nicht-high-end-Mainboards abzudrucken. Selbst das von euch verbaute Board ist in keinem Test zu finden, (WTF???) das günstigste Brauchbare liegt im So. 2011er Preissegment, und das teuerste Billigding aus Ausgabe KPKA* ist mit H77-Chipsatz-Funktionen, obwohl es z77 hat... (oder so ähnlich, nicht extra nochmal rausgesucht) WTF??? seit dem 8. April ist z77 aufm Markt!!!! Was macht ihr den ganzen Tag?? Kompatibilitätsprobleme zwischen p67, z68 und Ivy untersuchen, oder Xeons im völlig realitätsfernen, da überteuertem Testsystem durchbenchMARKen, Toll, war ja interessant der Artickel, war auch gut geschrieben, aber im Gegensatz zum z77-Mainboardübersichtsvergleichstest völlig irrelevant!!! 

Also Jungs, haut rein, ich warte bis zur nächsten Ausgabe... Früher, als ihr noch alle jung wart, wart ihr nich so vergesslich, hattet noch keine tiefen Augenringe bei den Videos auf DvD und überhaupt, ich hab das gefühl, ihr seit langsamer geworden... früher, als die neue sb950 für AMD's Plattform da war, war innerhalb von 2 Ausgaben jedes noch erdenkliche Board, was in den nächsten 4 Monaten rauskommt, schon bei euch getestet... 

MFG!!

*KPKA: Kein Plan, Keine Ahnung, ist quasi die Steigerung von kp oder ka ^^


----------



## constantinosand (30. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ruhig blut jooschka

in dem ton wirst du nur erreichen, dass du garnichts erreichst mit deinem offensiven text
dafür is doch extra dieser thread da, damit auf die wünsche der leser eingegangen werden kann
doch deine wünsche klingen eher nach vehementen forderungen

normalerweise stehen die kosten für einen in auftrag gegebenen professionellen test einer gewünschten hardware
in keiner relation zum kaufpreis einer einzigen hardwarekomponente eines einzigen endkäufers


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da der Grafikkartenkühler Prolimatech MK-26 erhältlich ist, könnte man doch mal wieder einen Vergleichstest machen? Wär doch auch ein Grund die Grafikkartenkühler in der Marktübersicht wieder einzuführen? Sowie in der PCGH-Datenbank. 
Gut, der letzte Test ist noch nicht lange her (04/12), da würde es schon zu reichen wenn es die Auflistung in der Marktübersicht tut.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sample sollte morgen ankommen, dann schauen wir weiter


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Sample sollte morgen ankommen, dann schauen wir weiter


 
Supi, da bin ich mal gespannt wie sich der MK-26 gegen Alpenföhns Peter und co. behaupten kann.


----------



## Jooschka (30. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> in dem ton wirst du nur erreichen, dass du garnichts erreichst mit deinem offensiven text
> dafür is doch extra dieser thread da, damit auf die wünsche der leser eingegangen werden kann
> doch deine wünsche klingen eher nach vehementen forderungen
> 
> ...



Ich fordere die nächste Ausgabe, nur 2 Ausgaben vorher^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Jooschka schrieb:


> [...]


Unser Ressortleiter für Mainboards ist derzeit auf der IFA und wird sich melden, sobald danach Zeit ist.


----------



## dayo21 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo!

Ich würde mich mal freuen, wenn ihr die "Übertaktung" von Monitoren (Erhöhung der Refresh-Rates ) thematisieren könntet. Beim Downsampling wird ja der Spielraum immer genutzt, um höhere Auflösungen bei niedrigeren Refresh-Rates zu erzwingen, der umgekehrte Weg bei nativer Auflösung wurde bisher mehr oder weniger ignoriert. Ich habe hier 2 Samsung Monitore (keine speziellen für Spieler) mit jeweils standardmäßigen 60 Hz auf 76 Hz (1080p) bzw. 77 Hz (1200p) via PowerStrip geprügelt. Der visuelle Gewinn bei Shootern wie z.B. UT 2004 ist wirklich enorm. Hätte ich selbst nicht gedacht. Klar gibt es 120 Hz Monitore, aber aus Spaß an der Freude kann man auch 60 Hz Displays ordentlich tunen. Könnte ja vielleicht mal im Wege von Frank Stöwers "PCGH experimentiert" aufgegriffen werden


----------



## constantinosand (30. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

was man nich alles overmachen kann


----------



## reinhardrudi (31. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



dayo21 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich würde mich mal freuen, wenn ihr die "Übertaktung" von Monitoren (Erhöhung der Refresh-Rates ) thematisieren könntet. Beim Downsampling wird ja der Spielraum immer genutzt, um höhere Auflösungen bei niedrigeren Refresh-Rates zu erzwingen, der umgekehrte Weg bei nativer Auflösung wurde bisher mehr oder weniger ignoriert. Ich habe hier 2 Samsung Monitore (keine speziellen für Spieler) mit jeweils standardmäßigen 60 Hz auf 76 Hz (1080p) bzw. 77 Hz (1200p) via PowerStrip geprügelt. Der visuelle Gewinn bei Shootern wie z.B. UT 2004 ist wirklich enorm. Hätte ich selbst nicht gedacht. Klar gibt es 120 Hz Monitore, aber aus Spaß an der Freude kann man auch 60 Hz Displays ordentlich tunen. Könnte ja vielleicht mal im Wege von Frank Stöwers "PCGH experimentiert" aufgegriffen werden



sehr gute idee- freut mich das das auch andere intressiert  das past zu dem aktuellen 27" test.
sehr gut finde ich das ihr tests von 27" 1440i monitoren in der nächsten ausgabe bringt,find ich gut das ihr "uns" erhört habt, und es offentsichtlich was bringt wenn man hier postet --geil 

mfg
reinhardrudi


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Natürlich beachten wir, was hier steht (sonst wäre der Thread sinnlos) – zuvor werden die Themen und deren Umsetzung aber intern debattiert. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lancer. schrieb:


> Würde mal gerne eine Anleitung für einen Homeserver haben. Mit Streaming, Cloud und dem allem.
> 
> Wäre mal was anderes und ich denke es gibt auch ein Großes Interesse.



+1
Meiner dient bisher ja eigentlich nur als "externe" Festplatte für insgesamt 5 Geräte. Andere funktionen würden mich da schon brennend interessieren

Was mich auch mal brennend interessieren würde: HTPC Gehäuse mit integriertem Bildschirm. Für einen Mediacenter PC imho ein Must.


----------



## Skysnake (1. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

/sign

Das wäre wirklich ne nette Sache, vor allem gleich mit Fernbedienung!

Da könnte man sich nämlich BD-Player/PS3, sowie "Smart"-TV sparen, und gleich was vernünftiges nehmen


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2012)

Im Endeffekt ist die Antwort auf Softwareseite immer iMon. Die Gehäusehersteller nehmen nur verschiedene Displayformate.


----------



## Raketenjoint (1. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich glaube, dass ich es schon geschrieben habe, aber ein Vergleichstest von den neuen Ultra HD Bildschirmen aus Korea und teuren Markenprodukten fände ich interessant. Warum nicht 200-300€ sparen? Die Grafikkarten, die ihr testet, sollten das schon schaffen.


----------



## dayo21 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei den Monitortests fällt mir immer wieder auf, dass ihr den Pixelabstand neben der Auflösung an gebt, wäre es zwecks aktueller Vergleichbarkeit nicht besser, dort den dpi - Wert anzugeben?


----------



## Cleriker (1. September 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, dass ich es schon geschrieben habe, aber ein Vergleichstest von den neuen Ultra HD Bildschirmen aus Korea und teuren Markenprodukten fände ich interessant. Warum nicht 200-300€ sparen? Die Grafikkarten, die ihr testet, sollten das schon schaffen.



Meinst du wirklich ultra-hd, oder einfach nur Auflösungen jenseits von hd?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da es mittlerweile schon sehr viele (Kostengünstige) HD7850 mit 1GB VRAM gibt, würde ich mich ein (Kurz-)Test einer 1GB Version freuen (im Vergleich zur 2GB Version) und dann nochmal die "alte Nummer": Ab wann lohnen sich mehr als 1GB VRAM? (Oder hattet ihr das dieses Jahr schonmal?)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Kurztest findest du schon in der neuen 10/2012. Für die 11/2012 (EVT: Anfang Oktober) steht gerade ein fetter Test über "HD 7800 vs. anstehende Nvidia-Konkurrenz" auf dem Plan. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

RadeonPro dürfte auch für viele Radeonisten interessant sein und könnte mal zum Beispiel auf der Grafikkarten-Startseite erwähnt werden 
(...Ich hab irgendwie meinen 5000sten Post verschlafen - yay, 5011 Posts )


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Auch hier kommt was: In der 10/2012 haben wir ja 8 Seiten "Geforce-Tuning" – in voraussichtlich der 12/2012 dann das Radeon-Pendant (für die 11 stehen gerade zu viele andere Goodies an).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Jo, das Geforce-Tuning hab ich vorhin erst gelesen (wusste bisher gar nicht dass die AA-Bits eh nur unter DX9 funktionieren) 
Und nächste Ausgabe gibts also schon wieder neue Kärtchen, ja? ^^


----------



## Skysnake (2. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

GK106 wahrscheinlich alias GTX660. Was anderes würde mir spontan nicht einfallen auf Seiten nVidia, GK110 wirds garantiert nicht sein.

Und bei AMD glaub ich auch nicht an ne HD8k Serie. frühestens im Dezember schätze ich, aber wahrscheinlich eher im Januar/Februar


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, was anders als GK106 hab ich jetzt auch nicht erwartet


----------



## constantinosand (2. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> RadeonPro dürfte auch für viele Radeonisten interessant sein



bin auch dafür
da freu ich mich jetzt schon
wär cool wenn man neben dem nachbestellen
auch vorbestellen könnte


----------



## JBX (2. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wärs mit einem Überblick über die beiden Notebook Switchable Graphics Lösungen? Vergleich Nvidias Optimus vs. AMDs DSG, Treiberpflege bei Nvidia, Treiberpflegevergleich durch OEMs (vor allem bei AMD, weil man hier auf diese angewiesen ist), vlt. Tricks wie man einen eigenen (aktuellen) Treiber zusammenbauen kann etc. Gehört zwar in den (nicht ganz so wichtigen) mobilen Sektor, aber hey ein paar Leute zocken auf Notebooks  Eventuell auch die Technik dahinter erklären.


----------



## Homerclon (2. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> RadeonPro dürfte auch für viele Radeonisten interessant sein und könnte mal zum Beispiel auf der Grafikkarten-Startseite erwähnt werden
> (...Ich hab irgendwie meinen 5000sten Post verschlafen - yay, 5011 Posts )


RadeonPro wird doch nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.
So zumindest mein Eindruck. Seit Ewigkeiten (Feb11) kein Update mehr, so wurden z.b. die Skins für das Tool nicht wieder gefixt.



constantinosand schrieb:


> bin auch dafür
> da freu ich mich jetzt schon
> wär cool wenn man neben dem nachbestellen
> auch vorbestellen könnte


Du meinst Hefte vorbestellen?
Geht doch, nennt sich Abonnement. Dann bekommt man das Heft sogar ein paar Tage früher. 



JBX schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einem Überblick über die beiden Notebook Switchable Graphics Lösungen? Vergleich Nvidias Optimus vs. AMDs DSG, Treiberpflege bei Nvidia, Treiberpflegevergleich durch OEMs (vor allem bei AMD, weil man hier auf diese angewiesen ist), vlt. Tricks wie man einen eigenen (aktuellen) Treiber zusammenbauen kann etc. Gehört zwar in den (nicht ganz so wichtigen) mobilen Sektor, aber hey ein paar Leute zocken auf Notebooks  Eventuell auch die Technik dahinter erklären.


Also ich hab bei meinem Notebook die Treiber für meine Radeon immer direkt von AMD bezogen.
Da der OEM stark hinterher hinkte.

AMD liefert auch für Mobile-GraKas Treiber ab.
Aber manche OEMs wollen das nicht, daher funktionieren die Catalyst-Treiber nicht bei Notebooks von allen Hersteller.


----------



## JBX (2. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Also ich hab bei meinem Notebook die Treiber für meine Radeon immer direkt von AMD bezogen.
> Da der OEM stark hinterher hinkte.
> 
> AMD liefert auch für Mobile-GraKas Treiber ab.
> Aber manche OEMs wollen das nicht, daher funktionieren die Catalyst-Treiber nicht bei Notebooks von allen Hersteller.



Aber eben nicht für die Dynamic Switchable Lösungen.


----------



## Ducati999 (2. September 2012)

Ich würde mich mal für Sachen wie Aufrüsten oder Warten interessieren.
Und vielleicht was man beim Modden oder Selberbauen von Gehäusen beachten muss oder sollte


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Homerclon schrieb:


> RadeonPro wird doch nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.
> So zumindest mein Eindruck. Seit Ewigkeiten (Feb11) kein Update mehr, so wurden z.b. die Skins für das Tool nicht wieder gefixt.


 
Google mal RadeonPro *beta* 
Das ist äußerst lebendig und wird zur zeit fast täglich aktualisiert.


----------



## TempestX1 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Tests von USB Sticks : USB 3.0 mit 32 GB (+)


----------



## Rixx (2. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

aktuelle Spiele mit alten übertakteten CPU´s  wie Q9550/Q9650 @ 4 GHZ, E8400 @ 4,5 GHZ, AMD  Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4 GHZ usw. gegen aktuelle 3770 K, 2700 K usw. aber mit Standardtakt.


----------



## constantinosand (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

die vielfalt an verschiedensten vorschlägen und wünschen nimmt gestalt an


----------



## AirBrot (3. September 2012)

Rixx schrieb:
			
		

> aktuelle Spiele mit alten übertakteten CPU´s  wie Q9550/Q9650 @ 4 GHZ, E8400 @ 4,5 GHZ, AMD  Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4 GHZ usw. gegen aktuelle 3770 K, 2700 K usw. aber mit Standardtakt.



Alter Cpu x6 1100t ?
Ist zurzeit der stärkste amd cpu. ¦-)


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

weiß net wohin damit... Aber heute kam meine neue PCGH ausgabe, und ihr schreibt ja immernoch rein das RISEN 2 nicht mit Windows 8 Startet.. Totale Fehlinformation... Sowas nervt

Bitte nur Themen nehmen die auch von ihnen mit Kompetenz ausgeführt werden.. Der Artikel zu Windows 8 ist "haten" .... Dirt 3 sowohl Risen 2 Starten und laufen Wunderbar und bei Diablo 3 gibt es kein FPS Verlust..


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ist, wenn ich dir sage, sie haben die Spiele mit Windows 8 getestet und es sind eben diese Ergebnisse rausgekommen?


----------



## Cleriker (3. September 2012)

Und woher weisst du, ob es bei jeder Windows 8 Version, bei jedem einzelnen sofort und fehlerfrei läuft?
So etwas ist immer schwer zu beurteilen. Ich wäre also vorsichtig mit derartigen Vorwürfen. Bei mir startet z.b. auf win7 kein generals mehr, obwohl es auf zwei anderen Rechnern hier im Haus auch auf win7 läuft. Erklär mir das mal. Aus genau solchen gründen würde ich eher sagen, dass das Spiel nicht läuft. Jedenfalls nicht uneingeschränkt.

Was Diablo3 angeht, kannst du da eine Limitierung seitens deiner Hardware ausschliessen?


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

sind keine Vorwürfe.. Da steht "Windows 8 Kompatibel" NEIN.... Das ist eine falsch aussage und zu allgemein.. Und das ist nicht in Ordnung. Wie kann Computerbase Dirt 3 Testen wenn es laut PCGH hier garnicht läuft... ?
 Komisch..

Mein System wird Diablo nicht Limitieren, wenn ich Vsynv ausschalte habe ich 70 bis 90 FPS ... Im Getümmel 65.... Also die AVG Rate ist da weit über 70 FPS


----------



## McZonk (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*@Tripleh84: *

Definition Kompatibilität: 


			
				http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/kompatibel#Bedeutung2 schrieb:
			
		

> (von Geräten, Hard- und Softwarekomponenten und  dergleichen) zusammenpassend, sich kombinieren lassend, zu einem System  zusammensetzbar



Nur weil die Kombination in einer (anderen) gewissen Konstellation läuft, kann man doch noch nicht von (genereller) Kompatibilität sprechen. Die Kompatibilität ist gerade ausgeschlossen, da es im Testlab einen Fall gab, wo die Kombination eben _nicht_ funktioniert hat!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Fließtext lesen FTW!
Dort steht nämlich, dass es nur auf einem System getestet wurde. Und auf dem ist es halt nicht gestartet.
Wobei ich solche "Krankheiten" eigentlich bei jedem Windows sehen kann. (Schlechte Kompatibilität mit älteren Spielen)


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn das aber jemand ließt der sich damit nicht so auskennt. Denkt... es geht bei keinem und überhaupt nicht mit windows 8... Risen 2 hab ich sogar auf 2 Windows 8 PCs erfolgreich Installiert und auch gezockt... 
und es wird gesagt das es nicht Startet...  Also kann man auch nicht von einer Generellen Inkompatabilität sprechen..


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Man kann aber auch nicht von einer Kompatibilität sprechen.
Jeder Mensch, der mehrere Windows-Versionen als Spieler mitgemacht hat, wird eh solche Ja/Nein Tabellen nicht auf die Goldwaage legen, so wie du es grad machst. Gerade weil da mittlerweile bekannt sein sollte, dass ältere Spiele (oder besser die, die Windows Version nicht unterstützen) nicht immer richtig laufen.


----------



## constantinosand (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

mit einer messung, ob ein _spiel x_ unter _windows y_ lauffähig ist, gehen erwartungsgemäß immer messfehler einher


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rixx schrieb:


> aktuelle Spiele mit alten übertakteten CPU´s  wie Q9550/Q9650 @ 4 GHZ, E8400 @ 4,5 GHZ, AMD  Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4 GHZ usw. gegen aktuelle 3770 K, 2700 K usw. aber mit Standardtakt.


 
Kuhle Idee – steht nun auf der Agenda für die 12er-Ausgabe. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da könnte man auch mal austesten wann denn nun ein Q9550 wirklich eine GTX 680 bremst. Also bei welchen Spielen bzw. Szenarien.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

[x] Für Hammer und Netburst in diesem Vergleich


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hardware-Legenden Athlon 64 (X2) incoming 



Threshold schrieb:


> Da könnte man auch mal austesten wann denn nun ein Q9550 wirklich eine GTX 680 bremst. Also bei welchen Spielen bzw. Szenarien.


Das kannst du per Transferleistung aus unseren CPU- und GPU-Benchmarks entnehmen, einzeln aufbereitet ist's natürlich besser.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das kannst du per Transferleistung aus unseren CPU- und GPU-Benchmarks entnehmen, einzeln aufbereitet ist's natürlich besser.


 
Dass ist das mehr oder weniger irgendwie ausrechnen kann weiß ich. Aber das ganze in einem Artikel zu lesen wo ihr das tatsächlich in der Praxis getestet habt ist natrülich schönen. 
Du bist doch nicht ohne Grund "BenchMarc"


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Hardware-Legenden Athlon 64 (X2) incoming


 
Na auf den warte ich ja schon


----------



## Rixx (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

also bin ich nicht der Einzige der auf so einen zeitraubenden Test wartet 

Einen Test wann eine CPU ( irgendeine ) das Zeitliche segnet. Spannungsdiagramm bis der Prozessor Puff macht.


----------



## illousion (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

was mich mal interessiere würde:
könntet ihr nicht ne neue rubrik einführen: 'bilder aus der Community'
dort könntet ihr dann so ca. 4 seiten bilder aus der community + quellenangaben, aber ohne viel 'gelaber' posten, einfachen einen der online mitarbeiter dazu abkommandieren schöne bilder zu suchen 

was haltet ihr davon?



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Hardware-Legenden Athlon 64 (X2) incoming



vllt könntet ihr ihn auch mit dem 'remake' phenom x2 7750 o.ä. vergleichen in sachen leistung stromverbrauch etc


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



illousion schrieb:


> was mich mal interessiere würde:
> könntet ihr nicht ne neue rubrik einführen: 'bilder aus der Community'
> dort könntet ihr dann so ca. 4 seiten bilder aus der community + quellenangaben, aber ohne viel 'gelaber' posten, einfachen einen der online mitarbeiter dazu abkommandieren schöne bilder zu suchen
> 
> was haltet ihr davon?


 
Würde vermutlich zu viel kostbaren Platz "verschwenden". Was ich aber gut finde ist, dass auch interessante Themen/Anregungen aus dem Forum hier und da mal abgedruckt werden - es müssen ja nicht gleich die Bilderthreads sein.
So war ich erfreut als Fragen und Antworten aus den Diskussionsthemen der Sprechstunde zu lesen waren und an der Stelle ein herzliches Dankeschön an Clemens, der mein "Kaputtes Paket beim Nachbarn abgegeben" - Problem quasi 1:1 im Rechtsartikel verwurstet hat (ich hab beim lesen gedacht "das gibts nicht... da steht tatsächlich mein Problem inner PCGH !"). 


Zur Sache mit dem "ausprobieren wann der Prozessor Puff macht" hätte ich auch nichts... ne neue PCGH in Gefahr Folge eben.
Aber dann werden wieder Stimmen laut ihr würdet mutwillig Hardware zerstören.  
Alles muss man selber machen


----------



## constantinosand (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da könnte man auch mal austesten wann denn nun  ein Q9550 wirklich eine GTX 680 bremst. Also bei welchen Spielen bzw.  Szenarien.



genau



illousion schrieb:


> könntet ihr nicht ne neue rubrik einführen: 'bilder aus der Community'



was soll auf den bildern zu sehen sein?



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zur Sache mit dem "ausprobieren wann der Prozessor Puff macht" hätte ich auch nichts


 
um wieviel prozent man ca die cpu spannung beim übertakten erhöhen kann, sodass man dem computer keinen feuerlöscher beilgen muss


----------



## illousion (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



constantinosand schrieb:


> was soll auf den bildern zu sehen sein?


 
hmm.. eig alles was cool aussieht: hardware Bilder, Bilder aus besonder schönen Tagebücher, besondere Bilder aus Bilderthreads, oder z.B. aus dem extrem Desktop TUT, etc 
da sind keine Grenzen gesetzt :Ð

man könnte auch mal artikel in richtung der Beiträge über besonders gelungene Casemods + ein zwei bilder abdrucken, so wie es schon auf der Website gemacht wird


----------



## constantinosand (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

oder zb auf ausgezeichnete beiträge wie zb die _ssd anleitung von elementardrache_ hinweisen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...n-und-handhabung-von-windows.html#post1347420


----------



## illousion (3. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



constantinosand schrieb:


> oder zb auf ausgezeichnete beiträge wie zb die _ssd anleitung von elementardrache_ hinweisen
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...n-und-handhabung-von-windows.html#post1347420


 
oder mit genehmigung direkt abdrucken & eine ausgabe umsonst an ersteller schicken


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (4. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Wenn das aber jemand ließt der sich damit nicht so auskennt. Denkt... es geht bei keinem und überhaupt nicht mit windows 8... Risen 2 hab ich sogar auf 2 Windows 8 PCs erfolgreich Installiert und auch gezockt...
> und es wird gesagt das es nicht Startet...  Also kann man auch nicht von einer Generellen Inkompatabilität sprechen..


 
Also wie McZonk bereits ausführte - die Liste erhebt nicht den Anspruch allgemeingültig zu sein, was auch im Text erwähnt wird. Auf diesem System in dieser Konfiguration ließ es sich nicht starten, woran genau es liegt, braucht noch Nachforschung.

Auch betrachtest du das von der falschen Seite: Wir haben eine Informationspflicht gegenüber dem Leser, aber keine Pflicht, Windows  bzw. getestete Produkte so gut wie möglich aussehen zu lassen. Deshalb nennen wir dem Leser vorhandene Probleme, auch wenn diese möglicherweise nicht immer und überall auftreten. Abgesehen davon wird Windows 8 im Artikel insgesamt als positiv eingeschätzt, vor allem in Hinblick auf die die Kompatibilität. Wie wäre deiner Meinung nach die Reaktion, würden inkompatible Spiele fälschlicherweise als kompatibel bezeichnet?


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ihr könntet mal die Dateisystem unter die Lupe nehmen und erklären wann welches am besten geeignet ist. Also NTFS, exFat, Fat32, Fat16 und sowas.
Und natürlich auch welche Dateisystem es noch so gibt -- sprich Mac und Linux und welche wie auf anderen Systemen nutzbar sind -- z.B. was benötigt wird damit Windows HFS+ lesen/schreiben kann.


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@ PCGH

Weiß man schon wann die neue Asus Matrix HD7970 zum Test aufschlägt? Die ist ja iwie überfällig. 
Seit sie damals auf der Computex vorgestellt wurde, hat man von der Karte nichts mehr gehört. 

Ein aktueller Big-Tower Test wäre auch mal wieder schön zu lesen. 
Genau so wie Test der aktuellen Tastaturen. Sowohl mechanisch als auch normale Modelle.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



<> schrieb:


> @ PCGH
> 
> Weiß man schon wann die neue Asus Matrix HD7970 zum Test aufschlägt? Die ist ja iwie überfällig.
> Seit sie damals auf der Computex vorgestellt wurde, hat man von der Karte nichts mehr gehört.


 
"When it's done." And when it's done, we'll do the test. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> "When it's done." And when it's done, we'll do the test.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Gut zu wissen! Hoffentlich schafft es Asus noch bevor die HD8xxx-Serie erscheint. 
Gut Ding will ja bekanntlich Weile haben, aber die brauchen ja länger als die deutsche Bummelbahn.


----------



## illousion (5. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@pcgh


illousion schrieb:


> hmm.. eig alles was cool aussieht: hardware Bilder, Bilder aus besonder schönen Tagebücher, besondere Bilder aus Bilderthreads, oder z.B. aus dem extrem Desktop TUT, etc
> da sind keine Grenzen gesetzt :Ð
> 
> man könnte auch mal artikel in richtung der Beiträge über besonders gelungene Casemods + ein zwei bilder abdrucken, so wie es schon auf der Website gemacht wird


 was haltet ihr davon? 
ich finde im magazin könnte man echt evtl mehr aus der community einbringen, und so 4 seiten bilder am ende würden nem amgazin auch nen schönen ausklang geben


----------



## Cleriker (5. September 2012)

@Raff, Marc, Stephan
Könntet ihr bitte dieser Asic-Wert Geschichte mal auf den Grund gehen. Ich denke da an einen Test bei dem man die verschiedenen asic-typen (niedrig, Mittel und hoch) unter verschiedenen Kühlmethoden auf max. oc testet. So könnte man dann belegen welche Kategorie sich für was eignet.

Das Problem an der Geschichte...
Man bräuchte baugleiche Karten, mit niedrigen bis hohen asic-werten und die verschiedenen Kühler.

Ist so etwas machbar, oder komplett unmöglich?


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das fände ich auch mal äußerst interessant... bedeutet aber wohl wirklich eine ziemlich unmögliche Materialschlacht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fürchte, der große Zeit- und Materialaufwand stünde in keinem vernünftigen Verhältnis zur daraus gewonnenen Information. Vor dem Kauf weiß man sowieso nicht, welchen ASIC-Wert die Grafikkarte aufweist, kann also nicht gezielt selektieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2012)

Gedacht hab ich mir das schon. Ja, den heiligen Gral erhält man daraus wohl wirklich nicht. Trotzdem danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## constantinosand (7. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

kann man den asic wert nich per gpuz einsehen?
wie hier in dem video gezeigt
How to view GPU ASIC Quality with GPU-Z - YouTube
oder is der manuell ermittelt genauer?


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2012)

Auslesen ist ja auch nicht das Problem. Der Aufwand ist das OC Testen.


----------



## lassast13 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test von Grafikkarten der Firma Matrox ob sie es mit Nvidia oder AMD aufnehmen können!
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/listing.html?navId=1358&tk=7&lk=1930


----------



## constantinosand (8. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

welchen vorteil sollen die haben?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



lassast13 schrieb:


> Test von Grafikkarten der Firma Matrox ob sie es mit Nvidia oder AMD aufnehmen können!
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/listing.html?navId=1358&tk=7&lk=1930


 
Matrox Karten sind afaik dazu gut sehr viele Monitore anbinden zu können.
Leistungsmäßig sind es afaik reine Office Karten, jedenfalls nichst für Games.


----------



## JBX (8. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



lassast13 schrieb:


> Test von Grafikkarten der Firma Matrox ob sie es mit Nvidia oder AMD aufnehmen können!
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/listing.html?navId=1358&tk=7&lk=1930


 
Außer Multimonitoring sinnlos... und selbst da schwankt teils der Thron. Nur Unterstützung für OpenGL 2.0 und DX9.

Falls es wen interessiert: Die M9125 erreicht im 3DMark06 ein Drittel der Punkte von Intels X4500 IGP(!). Unter OpenGL performt sie ca. gleich gut. Bildqualität ist natürlich besser, aber was nützt das wenn nix damit funzt.


----------



## constantinosand (10. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

wird der neue gpu kühler prolimatech mk-26 einen einzeltest bekommen?
so wie es auch mal mim peter gehandhabt worden is


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Du meinst vermutlich den MK-26.  Der folgt, wenn die Zeit dafür ist; den MK-13 hatten wir IIRC vor 2 Jahren im Test.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## constantinosand (10. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

s..t, hab die hälfte vergessen


----------



## Lord Wotan (12. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich über einen ausführlichen Test über die Windows 8 Funktion des Hardwaresound freuen.


----------



## Jooschka (13. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wärs mit einem "RAID-Special" zum Thema:
"Ich hab mir vor 4 Monaten ne 128er SSD gekauft, die is voll, was für Vorteile ziehe ich daraus, mir das selbe Exemplar nocheinmal zu kaufen?"


----------



## constantinosand (13. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

..zu viel software, mehr pc *games* hardware
als nächstes kommt apple


----------



## eXEC-XTX (14. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt schade, das momentan wirklich viele Sachen fehlen:
- Selbst Wochen nach Release gibt es noch keinen Test des Ivy Bridge i3 3220, 3225 und 3240! Das ist wirklich ein absolutes Unding für eine Hardwarezeitschrift, die Spieler anspricht, insbesondere hier sind die i3-CPUs Spartipps! 
- Nach Release von Windows 8 via MSDN (Kundenrelease: Ende Oktober) gibt es noch keinen ausführlichen Test zu Windows 8. Uns interessiert hier auch nicht die blöde Benutzeroberfläche, sondern eine Optimierung auf mehrere Cores (Bulldozer Performancesteigerung?), SMT-Optimierung (wie SMT-Parking unter W7?) und eventuell neue Optionen zur Performanceoptimierung (neues DX?). Dazu VIELE Benchmarks, sowohl von einem Bulldozer, als auch bei einem Ivy-Bridge mit SMT und einmal ohne, um ein representatives Bild abzugeben. Ein 2 Seiten Artikel mit 2 Spielen und 2 Programmen gebencht bei einem System und ein paar Kommentare zur Oberfläche ist KEIN W8-Test! Interessant wären vllcht auch Optionen wie Refresh oder Reset, zwei neue Funktionen von W8.
- Interessant wären mal Dinge, die es nicht schon tausendfach gibt, z.B. ob eine dedizierte Soundkarte neben dem besseren Sound auch eine bessere Performance durch Entlastung der CPU zur Folge hat.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Offiziell hat Intel die Core i3 auf IVB-Basis erst am 02. September vorgestellt, da war es unmöglich diese ins Heft zu bekommen, welches bereits am 23. August abgegeben wurde. Von "Wochen nach Release" kann ergo nicht die Rede sein. Den Test der i3 findest du in der Oktober-Ausgabe sowie bald online - vermutlich der erste deutschsprachige Test der i3.


----------



## eXEC-XTX (14. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es ist halt schade, dass viele interessante Themen nicht vertreten sind, die die Konkurrenz nicht auch hat. Es ist einfach viel "Einheitsbrei". Vor allem sind viele Tests viel zu oberflächlich, z.B. was bringen SSDs bei Spielen. Es reicht hier nicht 2 Spiele zu benchen, es müssten mindestens 10 sein, damit man eine einigermaßen representative Aussage machen kann, auch wenn bei 8 der 10 die Balken exakt gleich sind

 Zum Beispiel wäre noch folgendes Thema interessant: 
- WLAN "n" für Gamer - Steigt dadurch die Reaktionszeit, ist die Bandbreite limitiert? Wie viel netto bleibt von den brutto 300Mbit/s in der Praxis in einem internen Netzwerk noch übrig? Sorgt der "WLAN Verwaltungsaufwand" für CPU-Performanceverlust? Das gleiche könnte man mal mit DLAN ausprobieren, also Netzwerk über Strom, einen Test speziell auf Gamer ausgelegt, also Pings, Abbrüche, etc...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wo haben wir eine SSD mit zwei Spielen vermessen? Bezieht sich "bringen" zudem auf Ladezeiten oder Fps oder sonst was? Wir hatten vor mehreren Ausgaben und nicht nur in einem Heft ausführliche Ladezeiten-Benchmarks mit vielen Spielen und SSDs.


----------



## Yannikin (15. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Fände es klasse, wenn es bald wieder ein PC Selbstbau Projekt gäbe - am besten einen Preis/Leistungs-Tipp .


----------



## Lord Wotan (17. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wo haben wir eine SSD mit zwei Spielen vermessen? Bezieht sich "bringen" zudem auf Ladezeiten oder Fps oder sonst was? Wir hatten vor mehreren Ausgaben und nicht nur in einem Heft ausführliche Ladezeiten-Benchmarks mit vielen Spielen und SSDs.


 Was ist mit einen Windows 8 Test zum Thema *Hardware*sound!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



eXEC-XTX schrieb:


> Es ist halt schade, dass viele interessante Themen nicht vertreten sind, die die Konkurrenz nicht auch hat. Es ist einfach viel "Einheitsbrei". Vor allem sind viele Tests viel zu oberflächlich, z.B. was bringen SSDs bei Spielen. Es reicht hier nicht 2 Spiele zu benchen, es müssten mindestens 10 sein, damit man eine einigermaßen representative Aussage machen kann, auch wenn bei 8 der 10 die Balken exakt gleich sind



Eine Erklärung, wie wir in einem solchem Fall verfahren: Sind 8 von 10 Balken gleich, drucken wir sowas nicht vollständig ab – das ist, wenn sowas herauskommt, eine Info für den Fließtext. Zwar ist die Aussage "Nur in 20 Prozent der Fälle bringt eine SSD kürzere Ladezeiten", bestärkt mit vielen gleich aussehenden Benchmarks drumherum wertig, aber wir investieren den Platz in einem solchen Fall lieber für weitere Informationen oder Artikel. In einem Print-Medium ist Platz ein kostbares Gut, während man online quasi alles ausufernd machen kann. Aber warum, wenn die Aussage auch kompakt funktioniert? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Shinchyko (17. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ich sehr interresant fände wäre nochmal nen ausführliches Spezial was Kühler, Netzteile und co an Wattverbrauch, Abwärme und Lautstärke ausmachen kann.

Ich habs ja selbst bei mir bemerkt was so geht. Von 330 Watt load nun auf 240 Watt load inc OC + CPU update und das ja nun auch fast Lautlos. Idle ist mein Rechner nun überhaupt nichtmehr zu höhren und der Verbrauch sank von 150 Watt auf nun 80-100 Watt. 

Gruß


----------



## Spinal (17. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich weiß nicht ob es sowas schonmal gab, aber ein irgendwie gearteter Vergleich von Lautheit fände ich gut. Also ich kann mir immernoch nicht vorstellen, wie laut denn nun 3 Sone oder 0,9 Sone sind und kann somit mit den Werten nicht sooo viel anfangen.

Vielleicht könnte man auf die DVD mal einige Rechner mit ihrer Lautheit als Video oder als Audio Datei packen. Dazu sollte ein für jedermann reproduzierbares Geräusch (zb. von einem Feuerzeug) als Vergleich dabei sein um die Lautstärke beim Abspielen so einzustellen, dass es originalgetreu ist. So könnte man einen Eindruck davon bekommen, wie laut/leise ein Rechner mit X Sone denn nun wirklich ist.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Cleriker (18. September 2012)

Das fände ich auch klasse. Man findet zwar im Netz genug Vergleiche wie laut etwas ist, aber ein solches Video könnte man in den Tests immer verlinken und mit auf die DVD packen. 
Man könnte daraus sogar ein "PCGH in Gefahr" machen, wobei man dann auf Texas Chainsaw Manier mit Maske einfach mal ne Kettensäge neben das Gehäuse hält, oder so einen Quatsch...


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

"PCGH in Gefahr: Wie laut ist eigentlich...?"

Klingt je nach Kreativität der Macher ziemlich lustig... und da sollte es euch doch nicht mangeln, oder? 

Nein Ernsthaft, es wäre wirklich interessant mal zu wissen, wie viel Sone andere Gegenstände abgesehen von Hardware verursachen, um die Werte eurer Tests vielleicht besser einschätzen zu können wenn man mit "Lautheit" weniger Erfahrung hat... ihr müsst ja nicht grade ne Kettensäge benutzen... oder ist die vergleichbar mit ner GTX480 im Furmark?


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (18. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Genau sowas fehlt 

Eben kam mir noch eine Idee:

Inwieweit lohnt es sich, eine Netzwerkkarte aufzurüsten?
Speziell im Notebook mit miniPCIe und Wlan 
Also mal testen, ob verschiedene Karten unter gleichen Bedingungen* andere Signalstärke haben.
Außerdem könnte man den Stromverbrauch messen?
Gerne auch von WLAN-only Karten und Wlan-Bluetooth Kombinationen.

*gleiches Notebook, gleiche Position, gleicher Router


----------



## StackaMo (19. September 2012)

Fänd ich auch mal ne gute Idee. Auch der Sonevergleich wär mal praktisch, da ich oft des problem hab keinen unterschied zwischen 2 und 1 Sone zfinden


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



StackaMo schrieb:


> Fänd ich auch mal ne gute Idee. Auch der Sonevergleich wär mal praktisch, da ich oft des problem hab keinen unterschied zwischen 2 und 1 Sone zfinden


 
Du meinst, dass du es nicht hörst? Beim Spielen ist das normal, beispielsweise stört eine Grafikkarte mit 2 Sone Lautheit da nur die wenigsten. Aber im Leerlauf bei stiller Wohnung ... da hörst du 2 gegenüber 1 Sone auf jeden Fall. Da fällt auch 1 gegenüber 0,5 Sone auf, wenn der Rest des Rechners leise/passiv ist.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## StackaMo (19. September 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst, dass du es nicht hörst? Beim Spielen ist das normal, beispielsweise stört eine Grafikkarte mit 2 Sone Lautheit da nur die wenigsten. Aber im Leerlauf bei stiller Wohnung ... da hörst du 2 gegenüber 1 Sone auf jeden Fall. Da fällt auch 1 gegenüber 0,5 Sone auf, wenn der Rest des Rechners leise/passiv ist.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Da wär ein Vergleich auf jeden Fall ne tolle Idee


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Inwieweit lohnt es sich, eine Netzwerkkarte aufzurüsten?
> Speziell im Notebook mit miniPCIe und Wlan
> Also mal testen, ob verschiedene Karten unter gleichen Bedingungen* andere Signalstärke haben.
> Außerdem könnte man den Stromverbrauch messen?
> ...


Eventuell könnte man sich auch mal interne Wlan Karten für den Desktop im PCI-E x1 Format ansehen(Thilo sucht ja eh gerade eine ).
Allein schon das Preisgefüge schreit geradezu nach einem Test und Bigfoot("Killer NIC") hat ja auch was in die Richtung raus gebracht.


----------



## CoolermasterHAF932 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen Test zum Thema Festplattenumschalter wünschen indem meine Angegegbenen Modelle auf Herz und Nieren geprüft werden. 
Siehe Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ches-modell-kaufen-wer-hat-erfahrungen-2.html

Interressant wären für mich die Qualität der Schalter Kabel und verbauten Technik, Benutzbarkeit im Alltag, Fehlerfreiheit das heißt sind Strom und Datenleitungen absolut getrennt, wie reagieren die Modelle auf Überspannungen, Länge der mitgelieferten Kabel ausreichend für große Gehäuse wie Coolermaster HAF932, Vor- und Nachteile im Alltag halt und vor allem interessiert mich das Preis Leistungsverhältnis der verschiedenen Modelle das von 30 Euro bis 200 Euro geht.


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es generell(also wenn eh mal wieder eine getestet werden muss) mal mit einer "historischen" Einordnung von aktuellen IGPs?
Sprich welche alten High-End Modell entsprechen in etwa heutigen IGPs. Ich denke die wenigsten können sich unter der Leistung einer HD5450 o. Ä. wirklich was vorstellen, aber die meisten erinnern sich was damals mit einer 9800Pro oder einer X850XT ging.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In dem Zusammenhang dann vielleicht auch ein Test zur Treiberretrokompatibilität:
Wenn der neue HTPC die gleiche Grafikleistung mitbringt, wie mein Rechner von 2005, ist das zwar schön zu wissen.
Aber um zu beurteilen, wieviel Spaß mir das macht, muss ich im Zweifelsfall auch wissen, ob mein XP samt Spielen von damals darauf fehlerfrei läuft. Einen Rechner, dessen Leistung für viele gute Spiele reichen würde, dessen Betriebssystem aber zu einem Großteil der selbigen inkompatibel ist, habe ich in Form des Laptops meiner Freundin nämlich schon im Haus. Also nicht nur gegen z.B. eine 6800GT benchen, sondern auch mit den Spielen, für die man sich seinerzeit eine angeschafft hat.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Warum Win XP und kein Win 7?


----------



## Superwip (24. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da ich mich zur Zeit recht viel damit beschäftige:

Netzwerktechnik im Allgemeinen.

-Grundbegriffe der Netzerktechnik erklären, Funktionsweise, Vor- und Nachteile von Ethernet, DLAN und W-LAN erklären
-was muss/kann/sollte ein Router können?
-was muss/kann/sollte ein Ethernet Switch können?
-was gibt es für Netzwekkabel und welche brauche ich? Netzwerk via Telefonkabel oder Koaxialkabel
-Aufbau eines Servers, z.B.: eines Minecraft oder TS Servers via DDNS oder VPN
-VPN (z.B.: via Open VPN oder Hamachi); was hab ich davon?
-Alternative Routerfirmware z.B.: DD-WRT, OpenWRT oder Freetz; was kann sie und was hat man davon?
-Aufbau eines W-LAN Netzwerks mit mehreren Accesspoints (Bridging, Repeating, ESSID)
-Aufbau einer W-LAN Richtfunkstrecke
-W-LAN Antennentechnik, Richtantennenselbstbau
-Wardriving
-Wie wirken sich verschiedene (DSL-) Modems, Router, Switches und (Onbard-)Netzwerkkarten sowie D-LAN und W-LAN Hardware auf die Latenz aus?
-QoS Formen und Möglichkeiten (via PC, Router, Managed Switch)
-NAS und Druckerserver: Einrichtung, Probleme und Lösungen; NAS im Internet, "Private Cloud"
-Netzwerk Benchen: Iperf, Netperf, Übertragung von Testdaten, Ping, Internet- "Speedtests"
-Lösen von Netzwerk und Internetproblemen
-Softwarerouter
-Aufbau eines kleinen, mobilen W-LAN Netzwerks mit einem Notebook oder Smartphone als Accesspoint oder Ad-hoc Netzwerk
-Netzwerk Geschichte und Zukunft; was ist Token Ring? wann wird 10GBit/s Ethernet "für den kleinen Mann" leistbar? Wann kommt FTTH (zu mir)?
-Vor- und Nachteile verschiedener Internet Zugangstypen: SDSL, ADSL, VDSL, FTTH, TV Kabel, UMTS, LTE, Satellit, Richtfunk (Latenz, Stabilität, Bandbreite, _Stabilität der Bandbreite_, Kosten, Datenvolumen)
-Bei mir ist nur... langsames... Internet verfügbar; was kann ich tun? Auswege (z.B. Richtfunk), "Überlebensstrategien" (z.B. zeitliche Einteilung von Downloads), paralelle Nutzung mehrerer Internetverbindungen (z.B. "DSL-Light" + LTE), "Tuning" (z.B. besseres Modem für höhere Geschwindigkeiten mit DSL-RAM oder Richtantennen für LTE/UMTS)
-Netzwerksicherheit

Viel mehr fällt mir dazu derweil nicht ein, das ist aber sicher Stoff für etliche Ausgaben, prinzipiell könnte man wohl (fast) jeden der Punkte zu einem ganzen Artikel aufblasen; ich kann schlecht beurteilen, ob es den durchschnittlichen Leser interressiert aber ich finde das Netzwerktechnik bis jetzt etwas unterrepräsentiert war und immerhin dürfte (fast) jeder ein Netzwerk zu hause haben.



> Warum Win XP und kein Win 7?


 
Für die übernächste Ausgabe wäre sogar schon Windows 8 aktuell...

Erfahrungsgemäß gibt es aber mit älteren Spielen generell nur relativ wenige (Grafik-) Treiberprobleme, die meisten Probleme treten zusammen mit Spielen auf, die neuer sind als der verwendete Treiber.


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2012)

XP gegen 7 ist nach meiner Erfahrung maximal ein Kopierschutz Thema. Win9x Software ist dagegen wirklich ein Problem, aber das auch unter XP.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Genau darum gehts. Einige Spiele sind zickig unter 7, viele ganz alte unter XP. Dazu kommen ggf. Treiberprobleme, wenn man auch alte Hardware für so ein System wiederverwenden würde. Ich persönlich habe zwar derzeit nicht vor, mir einen HTPC zu bauen (erstmal bräuchte ich einen Fernseher, dessen Auflösung auch nur in die Nähe meines Monitors kommt  ), aber wenn dann würde er sich z.B. als Zweitverwertung für meine Audigy 2ZS anbieten. Da fehlen mir aber entscheidendene Funktionen z.B. zur Lautsprecherkalibrierung unter 7. Meinen alten Gameport-Joystick kann ich auch nur unter 7 nutzen, etc. (wenn ihr einen Artikel mit Lösungen für diese Probleme machen könnt, wäre der natürlich noch willkommener - vermutlich weltweit)
Umgekehrt würde ich auf einem kleinen Multimediasystem weder >4 GB Arbeitsspeicher nutzen noch in absehbarer Zeit irgendwelche enventuell dochmal erscheinenden 64 Bit optimierte Software installieren - also warum 7 und nicht XP?

(9x wäre natürlich ein noch besseres Thema. Aber im Gegensatz zu XP, dem noch immer recht viele nachtrauern, weiß ich, dass ich mit 9x ein ziemliches Nischenthema anspreche. Und zur Treiberunterstützung braucht man da eh kein Wort zu verlieren. ATI hat sie iirc mit der x800 eingestellt, Nvidia offiziell mit der GF7 und inoffiziell mit dem G71. Intel hat afaik schon seit Ewigkeiten nichts mehr angeboten)


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genau darum gehts. Einige Spiele sind zickig unter 7, viele ganz alte unter XP. Dazu kommen ggf. Treiberprobleme, wenn man auch alte Hardware für so ein System wiederverwenden würde.


 
Ab und zu muss man sich auch mal von alter Hardware trennen.
Ewig die alte analoge TV Karte benutzen die nur 320x240 Pixel kann ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

XP ist einfach veraltet. Was du da an extra Software, Updates und was weiß ich noch installieren musst damit das überhaupt einigermaßen läuft ist schon erschreckend.


----------



## Superwip (24. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Mediacenter von Windows 7 ist auch besser wobei es natürlich Alternativen zum Standard Mediacenter gibt.

Das Haupteinsatzgebiet von IGPs sind aber wohl auch eher keine HTPCs sondern vor allem Notebooks.

Dennoch: Wenn Steizeit GraKa XY unter Windows 7 nicht vernünftig läuft ist es vielleicht sinnvoller für einen fairen Vergleich mit gleichen Vorraussetzungen (also mit gleichem OS) zu benchen.

Wobei man vermutlich garnicht sooo weit in die Vergangenheit reisen muss um dezidierte GraKas in der Geschwindigkeitsklasse aktueller IGPs zu finden; ich denke die untere Mittelklasse der ersten DX10 Generation ist garnicht viel schneller.


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2012)

Es geht mir ja eben nicht um irgend welche dedizierten Grakas sondern ehemalige Gamerhardware. Mit einer 8500GT oder ähnlichem als Referenz hab ich genau so wenig ein Gefühl dafür wo die Leistung liegt.

Was die Treiber für neue OS an geht: Bei AMD gibt es WDM 1.0 Treiber(eigentlich Vistas Treibermodell, damit betreibe ich zur Zeit aber auch Problemlos Windows 8) für Karten bis zurück zur Radeon 9x00. Anders herum gibt es auch für die aktuellen Karten noch XP Treiber. Bei NV hab ichs nicht im Kopf, die sind in der Regel aber noch Großzügiger.
Kompliziert wird es da nur bei Linux da die API sich ständig ändert und so alte Treiber nicht mit neuem Kernel laufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die aktuellen Nvidia-Treiber reichen afaik bis zur Gf6 zurück und die 6600GT war beliebt genug, um als Referenz zu dienen, und sollte auch langsam genug sein. (Ob die Kompatibilitäsangaben stimmen, weiß ich nicht. Die Gf4 sollte auch bis in die 7er Forcewares unterstützt werden, aber meine alte 4400 läuft mit dem letzten Detonator)


----------



## Superwip (25. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sowohl die Intel HD 4000 als auch die AMD 7660G dürften jede Karte der GeForce 6-Serie klar schlagen... zumindest bei der Rohleistung, möglicherweise gibt es in einzelnen Spielen ja Treiberprobleme


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja und ja. Fürs kommende Heft haben wir übrigens "Integriert gegen Billig-Steckkarte" auf der Agenda. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und wie ich oben schon schrieb kann ich(und ich denke damit bin ich nicht alleine) die Leistung einer aktuellen Billigkarte als Referenz eben kaum einschätzen. -> Nachher weiß ich nur dass halt alles irgendwie langsam ist.
Daher ja der Wunsch nach alten Top-Karten als Referenz unter der man sich was vorstellen kann.

Wenn doch letzteres mit "Billig-Steckkarte" gemeint war:  weiter so.


----------



## Superwip (26. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Na ja... kannst du eine GTX 7900 besser einordnen, vor allem im Bezug auf halbwegs aktuelle Spiele  als eine HD 7350?

Eine historische Einordnung ist sicher nicht uninterressant aber vor allem bei Notebooks stellt sich öfters tatsächlich die Frage, wie sinnvoll etwa eine GT 520M überhaupt ist und ob überhaupt ein wesentlicher Mehrwert gegenüber der HD 4000 vorhanden ist.


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2012)

Ich weiß z.B. ziemlich gut was ich mit meiner 7800GT spielen konnte. Wenn aktuelle IGPs nun auf dem Level sind weiss ich welche alten Spiele ich damit wieder aus dem Regal holen könnte.

Was die NBs an geht muss ich dir aber Recht geben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Na ja... kannst du eine GTX 7900 besser einordnen, vor allem im Bezug auf halbwegs aktuelle Spiele  als eine HD 7350?



Für aktuelle Spiele kann ich beide sehr gut einordnen:
Unbrauchbar.
Für ältere Spiele kann ich die GTX deutlich besser einschätzen.


----------



## TempestX1 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test von Vertikal Mäuse.
Wie gut lässt es sich mit Vertikalmäuse zocken? Sind diese zum Zocken geeignet?


----------



## gamer01 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde mir für eine demnächst erscheinende Ausgabe von PCGH wünschen, wenn Ihr einen Artikel über zukünftige Hardware-/ oder Softwareentwicklungen schreiben könntet. Also z.B. einen Artikel über die Vortschritte bei Quantencomputern oder die Computer Grafik der Zukunft. Ich fand z.B. euren Artikel "Technik-Fakten zu UnrealEngine 4" in der Ausgabe 11/2012 und auf eurer Website den Bericht "Zeigen Screenshots der 3D-Voxel-Engine die Zukunft der Spielegrafik? " sehr interssant.
Ich fänd zum Beispiel ein Interview mit den Cryengine / Unreal Engine /  Frostbite Engine Entwicklern interessant was Sie sich vorstellen was mgl. demnächst Grafiktechnisch möglich sein wird oder was Sie bzw. was Ihr von der Voxel Grafik haltet.


----------



## Rixx (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

neuen neuen Test von hochwertigen Grafikarten-Kühlern. 
Neu draußen ist ja der Prolimatech MK-26, AC Extreme III , AC Hybrid gegen Peter, AC II usw.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test des MK-26 und Co. ist bereits geplant.


----------



## Rixx (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dann ist das nächste Heft gekauft.      Ist eigentlich so oder so gekauft 

 ( und nicht böse sein )


----------



## Gigasax (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bringt ihr auch bald den Test vom AC Mono Plus auf der GTX670? ^^
Das Video ist ja schon eine weile draußen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Er kühlt doch


----------



## Rixx (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Bericht / Test  über das neue Flaggschiff von Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7 würde mich erfreuen. Ist schweineteuer aber Weihnachten sieht man schon am Horizont.

einen Test über DSL Router


----------



## Skipper81Ger (17. Oktober 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne ein Blu-ray Special lesen.
> Das heißt die Beleuchtung und Erläuterung der Technik, Tips zum Aufrüsten, Tests von Blu-ray Laufwerken und ggf. auch von Player, die Hardware dafür usw.



Würde mich auch interessieren, zumal ich mir n bd Laufwerk gekauft hab, aber keine originalen oder aus der Videothek geliehenen bds abspielen kann mit CDs oder DVDs klappts. (hab PowerDVD5 unter anderem.)


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2012)

Klarer Fall von unterbrochener HDCP Kette. Im Zweifelsfall macht der Monitor das nicht mit.
Und an Software musst du natürlich auch eine BD fähige haben, die liegt aber normalerweise den Laufwerken bei.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ein Test des MK-26 und Co. ist bereits geplant.


 Da ja beim MK-26 die PK-3 beiliegt, könnte man einen kurzen Test bzw. WLP Vergleich machen? (Ob sichs lohnt von der PK-1 zu wechseln?)


----------



## Kito91 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die neuen Vishera Prozessoren. Wie z.B. den AMD FX-8350.
Leistung und Kosten im Vergleich zu dem FX-8150.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test abwarten


----------



## Spinal (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich weiß nicht inwiefern das sinnvoll oder machbar wäre, aber mich würde ein genauerer Vergleich der Architekturen des Tahiti XT und des GK104 interessieren. Im Moment ist es wirklich schwierig sich für eine Karte zu entscheiden und ich finde es etwas verwirrend das die GTX 680 so "schnell" ist, wenn man die Daten auf dem papier vergleicht.

Die Radeon hat mehr Shader, mehr Ram, mehr Bandbreite, gleichviele TMUs, mehr Transistoren, weniger Dreiecke pro Sekunde usw.
Woran liegt es, dass die Geforce dennoch oft vorne liegt (wahrscheinlich hängt das mit dem Frontend zusammen oder dem Aufbau der Shader oder oder oder)?
Zwar gibt es jeweils zur GTX 680 und zur Radeon einen ausführlichen Bericht über die Architektur als sie rauskamen, aber da wurde wohl eher mit dem Vorgängerchip verglichen. Ich fände es mal interessant, wenn die beiden Topmodelle genauer verglichen werden würden.

Falls es sowas schon gab, sorry, ich habe leider nicht jede Ausgabe gelesen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, zumal ich mir n bd Laufwerk gekauft hab, aber keine originalen oder aus der Videothek geliehenen bds abspielen kann mit CDs oder DVDs klappts. (hab PowerDVD5 unter anderem.)


 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Klarer Fall von unterbrochener HDCP Kette. Im Zweifelsfall macht der Monitor das nicht mit.
> Und an Software musst du natürlich auch eine BD fähige haben, die liegt aber normalerweise den Laufwerken bei.


 
Ja, mit dem VLC wirst du keinen Spaß haben, da braucht's Power DVD oder eine ander Software. Wobei das auch spinnen kann.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

AM3+ Boards könntet Ihr mal wieder testen, vorzugsweise Mittelklasse. Der letzte Test ist schon eine Weile her und zum Release von Vishera würde das gut passen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht inwiefern das sinnvoll oder machbar wäre, aber mich würde ein genauerer Vergleich der Architekturen des Tahiti XT und des GK104 interessieren. Im Moment ist es wirklich schwierig sich für eine Karte zu entscheiden und ich finde es etwas verwirrend das die GTX 680 so "schnell" ist, wenn man die Daten auf dem papier vergleicht.
> 
> Die Radeon hat mehr Shader, mehr Ram, mehr Bandbreite, gleichviele TMUs, mehr Transistoren, weniger Dreiecke pro Sekunde usw.
> 
> ...



Das wurde schon in der PCGH 02/2012 teilweise angesprochen(zum HD 7970 Test). AMD hatte schon immer das Problem, dass sie den theortischen Vorsprung der Architekturen und vor allem Modelle nie 1:1 umsetzen konnten.
Nvidia hingegen schafft es fast 1:1 den theoretischen Vorsprung einer Karte in der praxis umzusetzen.

In PCGH 02/2012 stand: "Ein weiteres Problem war die Skalierung mit steigender Anzahl an SIMDs Von HD 5870 auf HD 5850 erreichten die DX11-Radeons der ersten Generation im Schnitt 24 von 30 möglichen Prozent...
Die Geforce-GTX-500 Versionen setzen ihren theoretischen Vorsprung nahezu 1:1 in die Praxis um."

Nachzulesen im Abschnitt " "Graphics Core Next": die neue Architektur " (ich hoffe, dass es erlaubt ist ein paar Zeilen aus den Ausgaben ins Forum zu stellen, wenn nicht dann bitte ich darum, dass mir die Admins bescheid geben und ich werde dies sofort löschen.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Du vergleichs jetzt aber VLIW mit SIMD. Das ist ziemlich schwierig....

VLIW "lebte" bei AMD davon, das man eben nicht so effizient sein muss/konnte. Dafür hatte man eben die viel höhere theoretische Leistung. Manchmal konnte man die eben auch ausnutzen. 

"Schlechter Autovergleich" 

Wenn du zwei Sportwagen hast, und der eine 500km/h schnell ist (theoretisch) aber sehr lange braucht um die Geschwindigkeit zu erreichen, und der andere "nur" 350 km/h schnell ist, du aber in den meisten fällen 250 schnell fahren kannst, was beide gleich schnell erreichen, dann sind die Dinger halt im realen Einsatz meist gleich schnell, und es juckt eigentlich nicht die Bohnen, was maximal raus zu holen ist. Der eigentlich "langsamere" wird sogar öfters schneller sein, weil er eben da schnell "beschleunigt". In den wenigen Fällen, wo du die 500km/h dann aber wirklich mal ausfahren kannst, fährste Kreise um den anderen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine 

VLIW und SIMD sind halt zwei total unterschiedliche Konzepte mit ihren ganz eigenen Vor- und Nachteilen und auch Eigenheiten. 

Das ist halt einfach so, und daher kann man auch keinen 1:1 Vergleich ziehen.


----------



## Spinal (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Das wurde schon in der PCGH 02/2012 teilweise angesprochen(zum HD 7970 Test). AMD hatte schon immer das Problem, dass sie den theortischen Vorsprung der Architekturen und vor allem Modelle nie 1:1 umsetzen konnten.
> Nvidia hingegen schafft es fast 1:1 den theoretischen Vorsprung einer Karte in der praxis umzusetzen.
> 
> In PCGH 02/2012 stand: "Ein weiteres Problem war die Skalierung mit steigender Anzahl an SIMDs Von HD 5870 auf HD 5850 erreichten die DX11-Radeons der ersten Generation im Schnitt 24 von 30 möglichen Prozent...
> ...


 
Den Artikel habe ich gelesen und auch nun vor mir liegen. Worum es dabei ging ist, wie Skysnake schon schrieb, der Vergleich SIMD und VLIW.

Aber interessanter fände ich Vergleiche zwischen Tahiti und Kepler die weiter reichen. Zum Beispiel im Abschnitt "Cache- und Speichersystem" stehen interessante Dinge, die ich gerne mal der Kepler Architektur gegenübergestellt sehen würde.
Oder auch beim Frontend. So steht im 7970 Test: "Wie Cayman auch verfügt Tahiti über eine zweifach ausgelegte Geometrievorverarbeitung und . . . einen doppelten Rasterisierer. Beide Einheiten sind primär an einen Block aus je 16 CUs gekoppelt." Und so weiter.
Ich beschäftige mich ja schon gerne mit Grafikchips, aber daraus werde ich nicht wirklich schlau. Rückschlüsse auf die Performance oder gar Vergleiche mit Kepler kann ich da nicht ziehen. Besonders weil im Kepler Test (Ausgabe 05/2012) zwar auch auf z.B. den Speicher und Cache geschrieben, aber auf andere Dinge eingegangen wird.
Es werden im Prinzip in beiden Artikeln die neue Architektur mit der jeweils vorigen verglichen, was sinnvoll ist. Aber ich fände eine Gegenüberstellung von Kepler gegen Tahiti interessant. 

Vor allem weil sich die Architekturen doch nun ähnlicher geworden sind, Fermi mit den Hot Clock und Cayman mit den VLIWs waren schwer zu vergleichen, Tahiti und Kepler  sind sich aber, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, schon deutlich ähnlicher.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Skysnake (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja Sie sind sehr viel ähnlicher. Man kann Sie sogar erstmal wirklich miteinander "direkt" vergleichen.

Das Problem, warum du dir mit der Beschreibung schwer tust, liegt daran, dass die Sachen eben sehr implementierungsspezifisch sind.

Zudem hast du heutzutage eben keine starre Pipeline mehr wie du das früher hattest. Für das Verständnis ist das aber nicht zuträglich.

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen dich mal mit der fixed function unit pipeline zu beschäftigen. OpenGL 1.0 bietet da einen guten Einstieg 

Du solltest aber nicht erwarten, dass das sofort verständlich ist.


----------



## Spinal (3. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja dann wünsche ich mir einen Vergleich 

Noch mehr zum Thema Grafikkarten. Vielleicht kann PCGH mal ein wenig in Sachen ASIC recherchieren. GPU-Z gibt ja einen Wert aus, dass der inoffiziell und vielleicht nur Murks ist verstehe ich, aber es gibt doch im ganzen Internet haufenweise Diskussionen darum. Vielleicht kann PCGH der Sache mal auf den Grund gehen und auch das Übertaktungspotenzial gleicher Karten mit verschiedenen ASICs überprüfen. Ich habe da neulich mal so die Foren durchforstet und finde das Thema interessant, aber scheinbar verunsichert das auch viele User 

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Frage mit den ASICs hatten wir schon mal - das wirklich zu testen, ist zeitlich nicht machbar. Man müsste 100+ Karten mit gleichem PCB und gleicher Kühlung auf OC testen ...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Yep, siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...die-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe-42.html#post4537952

Riesiger Aufwand für ein Ergebnis, das man eigentlich schon kennt. Bei jedem Mikroprozessor gibt es Exemplare mit guten elektrischen Eigenschaften (geringe Leckströme) und welche mit schlechten (starke Leckströme). Letztere werden mit gesenkter Spannung verkauft, lassen sich in der Theorie und ohne Beachtung des Verbrauchs jedoch sehr gut übertakten, wenn die Kühlung alles abführt. Bei Fermi (GF100) war's übrigens besonders schlimm. Die Teile lassen sich aber meist vorzüglich übertakten, wenn die Kühlung fetzt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Spinal (3. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da habt ihr wohl recht. Ein wirklich brauchbares Ergebnis wäre sicher sehr sehr aufwändig zu ermitteln. 

Blöder ASIC Wert....macht einen ja ganz verrückt . . .


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aus gegebenem Anlass mal wieder der Vorschlag:
Organisiert euch doch mal ein Oszi und schaut nach was die LLC Option bei ein paar gängigen Mobos wirklich veranstaltet. Bis jetzt waren alle Tipps dazu, egal ob in Foren oder im Heft immer nur mit "der Hersteller behauptet xy" verbunden. Echten Mehrwert gibt es erst mit eigenen Tests.


----------



## Skysnake (5. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, mit "mal organisieren" ist es da nicht getan 

Das sind ja, wenn ich mich recht erinnere Anpassungen im MHz Bereich. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher. Es gibt aber auf jeden Fall noch Hochrequente Schwingungen der Spannung. Ich würde daher auf jeden Fall von einer Frequenz >1 MHz ausgehen, was ich betrachten will. Da biste allein mit dem Oszi schon bei >500€, wenns neu sein soll. Da biste aber gerade mal so bei 2ns Zeitauflösung. Das könnte je nach dem zu wenig sein, und dann wirds halt schnell SEHR teuer.

Ganz außen vor haben wir dann noch gelassen, das man auch immer dran denken muss "Wer viel misst, misst meist Mist".

Man sollte sich also dann auch wirklich Gedanken machen, wie man denn das überhaupt messen will, und welche Störgrößen es da gibt. Wahrlich interessant, aber ich will gar nicht dran denken, wieviel Zeit man darin versenkt. Vor allem wenn derjenige nicht wirklich Erfahrung mit dem Oszi hat. Man denkt die sind immer alle gleich, aber man muss sich doch jedes mal ne halbe Stunde/Stunde Zeit nehmen, bis man einigermaßen durch nen neues Oszi durchgestiegen ist, und auch ein Gefühl dafür bekommen hat, was denn damit geht und was nicht (also in Verbindung mit dem Messaufbau).

Und jetzt denken wir noch dran, dass du jedes MB, das du testen willst erstmal aufwenig vorbereiten musst  Das kannste echt knicken meiner Meinung nach, wenn du nicht nen ES-Board mit entsprechenden Messkontakten hast. Da wirste ja schnell verrückt. Du solltest ja direkt im Sockel nutzen, und das ist eher weniger einfach.


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2012)

Man muss es je nicht kaufen, leihen reicht vollkommen.
Ob einer von den Redis Übung mit einem Oszi hat weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber Vcore nachmessen an sich ist für alle die sich mal mit (extrem) OC befasst haben völlig normal.


----------



## Skysnake (5. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ähm...

Genau das meinte ich doch mit "Wer viel misst, misst meist Mist". Du kannst halt nicht einfach irgendwelche Messpunkte auf dem MB nehmen. Schon gar nicht auf verschiedenen, und dann so trivial sagen, dass das schon passt. Da musste erstmal schauen, wie groß der Messfehler ist, und wie groß die zu messenden Größen sind.

Dann musste natürlich parallel dazu immer die Spannung vom Netzteil mit im Auge behalten, um Fehlmessungen auszuschließen, und eben auch den Anteil am Fehler vom NT aus zu machen.

Ums dir "einfach" zu machen solltest du daher direkt im Sockel messen, und das ist halt auch nicht mal eben gemacht. 

Du willst ja hier nicht nur einen qualitativen Vergleich, eventuell sogar noch innerhalb eines Produkts, sondern eben einen quantitativen Vergleich, und das ist VIEL schwieriger zu machen. 

Es macht halt nen Unterschied, ob ich sag:"Also der VCore ist jetzt bei dieser Messung 0.X Volt höher als bei der letzten Messung mit den und den Einstellungen"
Oder ob du sagst:"Also MB X hat bei Einstellung AB den realen Wert Q und MB Y hat bei den Einstellungen CD den realen Wert W"

Im Fall 1. kannste die meisten systematischen Fehler einfach vernachlässigen, zumal es dir eigentlich eh nur um Differenzen geht. Das ist relativ einfach zu machen.
Im Fall 2. willst du aber absolute Werte, und da dann auch noch von unterschiedlichen Aufbauten. DAS wird wirklich schnell SEHR anspruchsvoll. Überhaupt die ganzen Fehlerquellen mal zu erkennen ist schon ziemlich "interessant". Meist kommste da ja nur durch "Erfahrung" drauf, oder eben dadurch, dass du siehst, dass die Ergebnisse einfach keinen Sinn machen. Dafür brauchste aber Vergleichswerte/Abschätzungen, was meist zur Folge hat, dass du ne Fehlrrechnung machen darfst, und das dann bei so was komplexen wie ein MB... Na GZ....

Wirklich ne quantitative Betrachtung zu machen ist da halt wirklich sehr schwer, und ich bezweifle stark, dass das mit den Mitteln, die man so hat überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## DarthLAX (5. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

das hier ist GANZ EINFACH:

einen test von schreibtisch-stühlen aller art (und verschiedener preisklassen auch gerne ein paar über 600 euro  ) würde ich mir mal wünschen 

warum? - erstens ist das mal was anderes als immer graka, cpu, board, speicher, mouse...etc., zweitens brauch ich eben gerade nen stuhl  und drittens gehört es halt auch zu pc sachen dazu, vor allem da sicher viele leute schreibtisch-stühle brauchen, vor allem wenn sie arbeiten (lange und konzentriert) und zocken (zum teil noch länger und auch konzentriert) wollen, ohne davon rückenschmerzen oder ähnliches zu bekommen

ach ja, das thema geht hand in hand mit ergonomie, arbeitsplatz/zockplatz-ausstattung (schreibtische, soundsystem (damit meine ich jetzt nicht: pc-brüllwürfel systeme bzw. feste zusammenstellungen!) etc.)

mfg LAX


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Du bringst mich auf ne Idee!
PCGH, bitte testet den Couchmaster!


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@Skysnake: Du vergisst hier(wie immer) dass wird nicht von einer Wissenschaftlichen Arbeit sondern von einem Artikel in einem nur im aller weitesten Sinne "populärwissenschaftlichen" Magazin geht. 
Da sind Messpunkte "so nah wie man halt an den Sockel ran kommt" und qualitative Aussagen zu den beobachteten Messkurven vollkommen ausreichend(!=Schulnote 4  ) und eben immer noch deutlich informativer als zu sagen " Herr XY hat behauptet da entstehen Spannungsspitzen".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, mit "mal organisieren" ist es da nicht getan
> 
> Das sind ja, wenn ich mich recht erinnere Anpassungen im MHz Bereich. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher.



Konventionelle Spannungswandler werden afaik gerade mal im kHz Bereich angesteuert und die Lastwechsel, die LLC eigentlich angehen soll, dürften im Hz Bereich liegen.


----------



## Skysnake (5. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Konventionelle Spannungswandler werden afaik gerade mal im kHz Bereich angesteuert und die Lastwechsel, die LLC eigentlich angehen soll, dürften im Hz Bereich liegen.


 Ne CPU braucht, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, einige hundert bis tausende Takte, um von einem Lastzustand in den nächsten zu wechseln. Von daher sollte es schon hochfrequente Schwingungen geben. Ich will dafür aber nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen. Glaub Gigabyte hatte mal ne Aussage bzgl der Regelgeschwinidkeit/Samplerate, aber leider habe ich dazu nichts mehr gefunden auf die Schnelle 



Olstyle schrieb:


> @Skysnake: Du vergisst hier(wie immer) dass wird nicht von einer Wissenschaftlichen Arbeit sondern von einem Artikel in einem nur im aller weitesten Sinne "populärwissenschaftlichen" Magazin geht.
> Da sind Messpunkte "so nah wie man halt an den Sockel ran kommt" und qualitative Aussagen zu den beobachteten Messkurven vollkommen ausreichend(!=Schulnote 4  ) und eben immer noch deutlich informativer als zu sagen " Herr XY hat behauptet da entstehen Spannungsspitzen".


 Das ist mir schon klar 

Nur wenn ich Fehler habe, die größer werden als meine zu messenden Werte, dann wirds halt "schwierig" da noch nen "Nutzen" draus zu ziehen, wenn du weißt was ich meine. LLC, gerade mit den Spannungsspitzen usw. sind ja wirklich kleine, sich schnell ändernde Werte. Da gibts halt viele Fehlerquellen. Allein die tollen BNC-Kabel können einem den letzten Nerv rauben. Ich saß schon mal Stunden! vor nem Versuch, und hab den Fehler gesucht, bis wir irgendwann mal festgestellt haben, dass das Kabel nen mini! Wackelkontakt hat. Da hat das Rumlaufen von Leuten gereicht, das man Auswirkungen auf dem Oszi gesehen hat. Super toll sag ich dir 

Wobei, wenn man es mal rausgefunden hat, hampelt man ne ganze Weile aus Spaß rum


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ne CPU braucht, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, einige hundert bis tausende Takte, um von einem Lastzustand in den nächsten zu wechseln.



Die Frage ist aber, wie oft sie das macht


----------



## Skysnake (5. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das ist ja erstmal egal. Es geht ja nur darum, mit welchr Zeitspanne man zu rechnen hat. Die Effekte, die man beobachten will, sind halt typischerweise kuerzer als die Zeit fuer den Lastwechsel.


----------



## Rolk (7. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich habs schon im Quickpoll geschrieben, aber doppelt hält besser. 



Rolk schrieb:


> Vishera (+Trinity) im Vergleich mit älteren AMD CPUs  und i3-3220 jeweils @stock und mit max. oc unter Luft (CPU-NB oc  inbegriffen).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ist fei drin (bisher ohne Trinity jedoch)


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mein Wunschzettel für den Weihnachtsmannrc:


M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal noch einen Test sehen mit allen CPUs zb @2.0 GHz Core und Uncore (bzw NB) -Takt. Würde mich schon interessieren wie stark Intels aktuelle CPUs durch den hohen Uncore-Takt profitieren, und wie hoch der Vorsprung durch die Architektur selbst nach Taktbereinigung dann noch ist.
> Das ganze nicht speziell mit NfS MW2, sondern gerne mal als CPU-Special mit eurem Standard-Parcours in einer kommenden Heftausgabe...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich empfehle dir die 10/2011, Seite 64 ff. Alle CPUs @ 2,0 GHz und nur ein Kern aktiv. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die sollte ich eigentlich haben... muss ich dann daheim mal nachsehen.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (8. November 2012)

In der aktuellen Ausgabe stehen ja die nächsten Themen.

Da stehen Tipps zu Ivy Bridge.
Ich wünsche mir dazu nochmal die Tipps zu Sandy dazu. Besonders zur IGP.

Düfte ja alles aufs gleiche rauskommen, aber falls was anders ist, doch mal kurz ansprechen.
Und in mögliche Benchmarks kann man den Graphen ja auch noch einfügen


----------



## G-Spot (9. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vorstellung des Couchmaster von nerdytec


----------



## Rixx (10. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Fritzbox usw. , Tipps für Lan Anschlüsse.

(Beim Test Prolimatech MK26 hat mit etwas der Umfang gefehlt. Dachte Ihr montiert den auf High-End Grafikkarten + 2 Lüfter.)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das war nicht *DER* Test des MK-26, der "richtige" folgt noch.


----------



## Cleriker (10. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Geht mal bitte dem hier auf den Grund:
mCubed BorgFX


----------



## Caduzzz (11. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aufgrund sich häufender Artikel zu "Gamer" Gehäusen würde mich einfach mal ein Artikel interessieren, wo ihr nachforscht bei Gehäuseherstellern...

Mich interessiert einfach wer macht wo welche Markterhebungen um welches x-te "Gamer" Case zu veröffentlichen???

Ist der deutsche Gehäusemarkt/bedarf so gering, dass man versucht jeden Schrott los zu werden oder ist er so groß (häufiges Casewechseln etc.) das man weiß es wird schon gekauft..?

Wer designt so etwas? Wo? Oder kaufen alle eh nur bei Onkel Lu's Gehäuseschmiede, Peking , ein und dort sitzen die Designer und verkaufen nur noch ihre Designs an die Firmen?

Sorry, natürlich alles sehr subjektiv und dem armen Onkel Lu möchte ich auch nicht unrecht tun, aber die Masse an Gehäusen, die auf den Markt geworfen werden, und bei denen man Angst hat sie transformieren sich gleich...wird mir schlecht


----------



## Rolk (11. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn ihr diesen Exoten in einen oc-Test mit reinpacken könntet wäre .

AMD Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (AD750KWOHJBOX) in CPUs: AMD Sockel FM2 | heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## Fafafin (14. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Roundup zu CPU-Lüftern wäre gut.
Mit dem Piledriver ist die Wärmeabfuhr ja wieder aktuell geworden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Meinst du Kühler oder wirklich nur Lüfter?


----------



## debalz (14. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da wir alle an einer stabilen Internetverbindung interessiert sind: es gibt ja bei Routern erhebliche Qualitätsunterschiede, worin bestehen die genau und was kann man noch am Rechner einstellen um eventuelle disconnects oder ähnliche Dinge zu vermeiden...


----------



## Freakless08 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Adventure von Daedalic oder ähnlich (2D) als Vollversion


----------



## MistaKrizz (24. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich über eine Intel-Haswell-Gerüchteklärung freuen!
Es sind so viele Gerüchte bezüglich der kommenden Gen. im umlauf, dass man überhaupt keinen überblick mehr erhält!


MFG


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In der aktuellen Ausgabe ist doch ein großer Artikel zum Haswell.


----------



## MistaKrizz (24. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ups, muss wohl zu Zeitschriftenhändler rennen, bekomme erst die 02/2013 (neukunde^^)


MFG


----------



## SoF (24. November 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gutes Coverage vom nächsten RoG-Event 

Hat das Potential zu DEM Event für alle die nicht auf der CES sein können - ist eh zu weit weg und was wollen Overclocker schon in der Wüste


----------



## Rolk (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich bin so frei und zitiere mich mal selbst. 



Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das Teil tatsächlich testen wollt hätte ich hier noch etwas für einen Paralleltest.
> 
> Music  Rocker basic Soundsessel rot: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt
> 
> Einfach  ein "Brett" mit Tastatur und Maus auf die Oberschenkel legen und los  gehts. Funktioniert erstaunlich gut und dank PC Grafik kann man das Teil  auch direkt vor die Glotze schieben ohne Augenkrebs zu riskieren.


 
(bezieht sich auf den Couchmaster)


----------



## TempestX1 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Würde mich über einen Test von 80mm und 90mm Gehäuselüfter und 80mm und 90mm CPU Lüfter/Kühlkörper (z.B. für Q6600) freuen


----------



## Cleriker (2. Dezember 2012)

Das würde ich auch gern mal wieder sehen. In meinem Bekanntenkreis haben noch vier Leute Gehäuse und Kühler in dieser Größe bzw. in 92mm Einsatz.

Ob wohl die sharkoon silent eagle noch immer die leisesten sind..?


----------



## MistaKrizz (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vlt. mal n Test zur Klassifizierten GTX 680 von EVGA? Hab der Matrix von Asus schon abgeschworen... 

würd mich freuen 



MFG


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht inwiefern das sinnvoll oder machbar wäre, aber mich würde ein genauerer Vergleich der Architekturen des Tahiti XT und des GK104 interessieren. Im Moment ist es wirklich schwierig sich für eine Karte zu entscheiden und ich finde es etwas verwirrend das die GTX 680 so "schnell" ist, wenn man die Daten auf dem papier vergleicht.
> 
> Die Radeon hat mehr Shader, mehr Ram, mehr Bandbreite, gleichviele TMUs, mehr Transistoren, weniger Dreiecke pro Sekunde usw.
> Woran liegt es, dass die Geforce dennoch oft vorne liegt (wahrscheinlich hängt das mit dem Frontend zusammen oder dem Aufbau der Shader oder oder oder)?
> ...



Meinst du jetzt sowas wie in Ausgabe 03/2012 ab Seite 50 oder eher was anderes? Vielleicht zielgerichtete Benchmarks - ROP, Shader, Pixel- und Texeldurchsatz?


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir ein Special zum Sockel 1156.
Mir ist bewusst, das der Sockel weder sonderlich aktuell ist, noch das besonders viele User CPUs davon nutzen oder gar kaufen werden.
Allerdings fühle ich mich als Nutzer eines solchen Systems etwas Stiefmütterlich behandelt.
Weder taucht ein i7-8x0 noch im Performanceindex auf, noch wird der Sockel beim Übertaktungsartikel der aktuellen 01/2013 erwähnt, obwohl es grade da nötig wäre. Hingegen greift man sich je 2 CPUs, deren Übertaktungsverhalten ziemlich ähnlich ist. x6 und x4 sowie i7 und i5 für Sockel 1155. Naja was solls. 

In der Hoffnung das Schweine fliegen lernen würde ich mir einen Artikel für Sockel 1156 bzw. dessen Prozessoren wünschen, der eben das übliche behandelt.
OC, UV, Betrachtung der Leistungsaufnahme dabei, Vergleiche zu anderen CPUs und sonstiges Tricks und Kniffe für die gängigen CPUs wie i7-8x0, i5-7x0 sowie die kleineren i5. Eventuell kann man ja auch noch etwas zu den Clarkdale CPUs sagen.


Aber womöglich werden mir jetzt einige Artikel vergangener Heftnummern aufgezlistet, naja mir solls recht sein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der 860er ist im (Online-)Index. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Aber womöglich werden mir jetzt einige Artikel vergangener Heftnummern aufgezlistet, naja mir solls recht sein.


Zeige ich dir morgen.


----------



## zinki (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wäre mal für einen Test von Druckern/Multifiktionsgeräten.
Eventuelle Kriterien: Tintenverbrauch, Tintenneuanschaffung, Druckzeit, Scannzeit, (W)LAN tauglich, etc.

Lg zinki


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der 860er ist im (Online-)Index.
> 
> Zeige ich dir morgen.


 
Aber nicht im heft *nörgel*
Nein Spaß beiseite, es ging mir lediglich um die Print. Das er Online dabei ist weiß ich ja, die Liste ist eh besser.

Ich freue mich auf die Heftnummern morgen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



MistaKrizz schrieb:


> Vlt. mal n Test zur Klassifizierten GTX 680 von EVGA? Hab der Matrix von Asus schon abgeschworen...
> 
> würd mich freuen
> 
> ...



Nee, die testen wir nicht nochmal.  Schau mal in die Ausgabe 10/2012. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Spinal (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt sowas wie in Ausgabe 03/2012 ab Seite 50 oder eher was anderes? Vielleicht zielgerichtete Benchmarks - ROP, Shader, Pixel- und Texeldurchsatz?


 
Oha, das muss ich mal nachschauen. Aber das kann natürlich sein, dass das genau das ist, was ich suche  danke für den Hinweis 
Leider habe ich da eine kleine Lücke im Archiv  

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das ist ärgerlich! Auch wenn das jetzt doof klingt, aber: Abo!  Gibt sogar `ne Prämie und man spart ggü. Einzelkauf. 
[\sales mode]

Damit du dir etwas drunter vorstellen kannst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[sales mode] Oder du bestellst das Heft nach:
PC Games Hardware Magazin 03/2012 - Monatsausgaben - Heftbestellung - PCGH


----------



## godfather22 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir gerne einen Artikel über die Funktionsweise vom Multiplikator wünschen... Was der Multi bewirkt wissen wir vermutlich alle aber ich bezweifle, dass die mehrzahl auch weiß, wie dieser funktioniert. Es interessiert mich eben was ich da den ganzen lieben langen Tag mache, wenn ich übertakte 

Wurde auch schon mal bei der letzten Sprechstunde erwähnt.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der 860er ist im (Online-)Index.
> 
> Zeige ich dir morgen.


 
Wenn Morgen auf Benchmarcisch "Freitag" bedeutet ist das für mich auch in Ordnung


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Haha, heute war Notfall-Programm ... gleich mehrere Kollegen krank, da ist keine Zeit für so was. Sorry.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nicht schlimm.
Gute Besserung an alle, auch an die, die das Notfall Programm durchziehen mussten.


----------



## MyArt (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Würde mir mal nen Special zur Wasserkühlung wünschen.

Benötigte Teile, Einbau, Tests, Video etc...


----------



## Klarostorix (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie sieht es denn mit einem Homeserver-Artikel aus? Kann mich noch vage daran erinnern, dass vor einiger Zeit daran großes Interesse bestand hier im Thread


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich kann mich vage dran erinnern, dass wir dazu schonmal (einen/mehrere) Artikel hatten.


----------



## Rolk (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Haha, heute war Notfall-Programm ... gleich mehrere Kollegen krank, da ist keine Zeit für so was. Sorry.



Gute Besserung an die Opfer.

Mich hats auch erwischt, zum Glück kann man sich hier durch Tippen verständigen, mit sprechen wäre nicht viel drin.


----------



## Spinal (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Das ist ärgerlich! Auch wenn das jetzt doof klingt, aber: Abo!  Gibt sogar `ne Prämie und man spart ggü. Einzelkauf.
> [\sales mode]
> 
> Damit du dir etwas drunter vorstellen kannst:
> ...



Da komm ich wohl nicht mehr raus. Ist ja bald Weihnachten, dann werde ich mir wohl wirklich mal ein Abo gönnen 
Gibt ja wirklich einige Artikel, die auch nach Monaten oder gar Jahren nochmal interessant sind. Zum Beispiel der Artikel über die X86 Struktur von 2008 verliert eigentlich nicht an Aktualität.

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aber trotz alledem: GK104 fehlt und da sind ja auch einige spannende Neuerungen passiert.

Technik wie oben oder mehr theoretische Benchmarks, die Stärken und Schwächen gezielt aufzeigen?


----------



## Coldhardt (7. Dezember 2012)

Was mich freuen würde wäre eine Vorstellung von vielleicht ein bis zwei Casemods/Tagebücher
 aus unserem Forum. (mit Bildern natürlich )


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ihr könntet mal CPU-Wasserkühler testen.... (EK Supremacy Acetal )


----------



## Leandros (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ergonomische Tastaturen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2012)

Du hast den Link vergessen  .


----------



## Leandros (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Du hast den Link vergessen  .


 
HeHe.
Fände es trotzdem mal interessant einen Test von mehreren im direkten Veigleich zu lesen.


----------



## Softy (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde interessieren, ob der 24p Bug bei der Intel IGP mittlerweile behoben ist. Nix genaues weiß man nicht


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das wurde mehrmals explizit benannt, in einem Artikel gar als Extrakasten. Ist bei IVB behoben, steht übrigens auch *online*.

Aber lesen ist wohl out


----------



## Softy (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Komisch : Verständnisfrage 24p Bug - Erklärung

Was hat der 24p Bug mit Ivy zu tun? Ich dachte es wäre ein Chipsatz-Problem?


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das wurde mehrmals explizit benannt, in einem Artikel gar als Extrakasten. Ist bei IVB behoben, steht übrigens auch *online*.
> 
> Aber lesen ist wohl out


 
Komisch dass es aber immer noch Probleme zu geben scheint.
Zumindest habe ich die Erfahrung gesammelt dass es auch bei Ivy Bridge einen Bug gibt. 
Blu Ray Filme -- abgespielt über die IGP z.B. bei HTPC Systemen -- ruckeln ab und zu mal. 
Wird eine Grafikkarte verbaut gibt es keine Ruckler mehr.

Daher wäre ich dankbar wenn ihr das mal praxisnah ausprobieren könnt.
Also nicht einfach mal eine Spiele Sequenz ablaufen lassen sondern die Sache mal auf Herz und Nieren durchchecken.

Denn sonst kann ich auch zum Kinderland gehen und dort mit den kleinen Nintendo spielen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Zu geben scheint - nun ja. Was der Bug mit dem PCH ("Chipsatz") zu tun haben soll, würde ich gerne mal wissen. Die iGPU sitzt in der CPU und die digitalen Video-Ausgänge sitzen bei IVB DT auch in der CPU. Was du mit Spiele-Sequenzen und Kinderland willst, obwohl es um Blu-rays geht, ist mir zudem völlig unklar.


----------



## Z28LET (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wollte noch mal fragen, wie meine Idee in der Redaktion, bzw den entsprechenden Redakteuren ankam.
Und zwar, einen Performance und effizienz Vergleich über drei Grafikkarten Generationen. 

Jeweils gleicher Takt im Chip und Speicher.

Also eine GTX285 zu einer GTX480/580 zu einer GTX680. Alle gleich getaktet, dann eine Benches laufen lassen und sehen wie sich die Effizienz abseits von Takt entwickelt hat. (Leistung und Leistungsaufnahme)
Kann genauso mit AMD Grafikkarten gemacht werden. 

Danke!


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Dezember 2012)

Das Problem dabei ist eigentlich nur, dass durch den unterschiedlichem Takt bei der Auslieferung der Verbrauchstest verfälscht wird, wenn man alle mit gleichem Takt testet. In einer der letzten 4-6 Ausgaben gab es schon einen ausführlichen Bericht zur Effizienz, inklusive fps/Watt-Verhältnis in mehreren Spielen. Nochmals sollte man das Thema in so so kurzer Zeit nicht dran bringen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Z28LET schrieb:


> Also eine GTX285 zu einer GTX480/580 zu einer GTX680. Alle gleich getaktet, dann eine Benches laufen lassen und sehen wie sich die Effizienz abseits von Takt entwickelt hat. (Leistung und Leistungsaufnahme)
> Kann genauso mit AMD Grafikkarten gemacht werden.
> 
> Danke!


 
Wie willst du die denn alle gleich takten?


----------



## PhilSe (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

- Dämmmaterialien abseits des Mainstream, z.B. Korkmatten, Styropor, Laminat etc. im P/L Vergleich zu bestehenden PC-Dämmmaterialien im PC-Fachhandel.
- Kompaktwasserkühlungen für GPU's? Kosten/Nutzen Faktor, Umrüstbarkeit von z.B. Corsair H80 für GPU's.
- Staubfilteralternativen z.B. Kaffeefilter, Tempos etc. ?


----------



## PhilSe (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Genau. Hab noch nen Vorschlag. Es wird ja immer gesagt "Wenn die  Komponenten vom PC zusammenpassen, läuft der Rechner spitze etc."
Könntet ihr mal paar Configs und Benchmarks machen, wo das ned so gut  hinhaut? Einfach das man mal sieht wie groß der Unterschied ist,  zwischen perfekten Komponenten, und einfach wahrlos zusammengestelltem  Rechner.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

RadeonPro kann jetzt auch AO, das könntet ihr mal antesten (wie gut bzw. in welchen Spielen es funktioniert, Leistungskosten, Qualität der Optik...) 
Guru3D.com Forums - View Single Post - RadeonPro BETA (Automating 3D Settings)


----------



## debalz (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ist aus "Virtual Reality" geworden? "Damals", glaube es war Anfang der 90er gabs solche Cafes mit riesigen Geräten in denen man eine klobige Brille aufsetzte um z.b. virtuell mit dem Schwert rumhampelte und Luftlöcher schlug. Das ganze verschwand dann wieder - mittlerweile gibts ja auch dank Kickstarter Neuentwicklungen für solche Brillen. Ein Artikel könnte sich mit diesem Thema mal befassen. Irgenwie verstehe ich nämlich nicht warum wir 2012 noch nicht mit coolen VR Brillen zocken - sind am Ende wieder die Konsolen schuld?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Oculus Rift


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> RadeonPro kann jetzt auch AO, das könntet ihr mal antesten (wie gut bzw. in welchen Spielen es funktioniert, Leistungskosten, Qualität der Optik...)
> Guru3D.com Forums - View Single Post - RadeonPro BETA (Automating 3D Settings)


 
Steht auf der Agenda, vielleicht schon kurz in der 02/2013. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nice. Abo läuft auf jeden Fall mal weiter


----------



## TempestX1 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Steam für Linux mit einem Beta vorabtest (Funktionen usw.)

und sobald die Final da ist:

Steam für Linux mit einem (Hardware-)BenchMarc Test


----------



## Skillar (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Tests von einigen eventuell spieletauglichen Beamern, bei dem Trend zu immer größeren Bildschirmflächen sehr interessant und eine mögliche Alternative.


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Tests von einigen eventuell spieletauglichen Beamern,


 gute idee


test von D Lan geräten.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das man auch Winkom bei den SSDs mit einbeziehen sollte.


----------



## pringles (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wollt mal fragen ob eine h80i/h100i bald getestet werden soll.
Wenn ja fänd ichs Klasse, wenn ihr mal die Lautstärke ohne Lüfter (also "passiv" nur Pumpe) messen würdet, grade da solllen die sich ja verbessert haben, Tests denen ich vertraue finde ich leider noch nicht :/

Habe nebenbei noch ne Frage, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ihr mal eine powercolor 7970 getestet habt, finde aber keine im Einkaufsführer, wird da aussortiert oder habe ich da was mit ner 7950 verwechselt?


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Würde auch gern mal wieder was über Kompaktwaküs Lesen. Wie schneiden die Kraken X40 und X60 von NZXT ab? Und können diese, sich mit den neuen "i's" von Corsair und co messen. Vorteile durch 140mm und und und... 
Hätte man noch mit in das MINI-ITX-PC Special mit einbeziehen können, aber naja...hätte könnte usw.


----------



## DjTomCat (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wäre für einen großen Wakü Guide mit Tips und Tricks + Test der Komponenten.


----------



## StackaMo (3. Januar 2013)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen ich würde mir gegebenenfalls auch ein Somderheft kaufen


----------



## PhilSe (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

s.o. POST #1801 + 1802


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skillar schrieb:


> Tests von einigen eventuell spieletauglichen Beamern, bei dem Trend zu immer größeren Bildschirmflächen sehr interessant und eine mögliche Alternative.


 Das intressiert mich auch,


----------



## PhilSe (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wieso benötigt eine CPU die, sagen wir mal, 125W verbraucht einen Monsterkühler mit Kupfer ala Thermalright HR-02 Macho (mit 120mm Lüfter) und eine GPU wie ne GTX680 mit 195W nur einen Alublock-Kühler der zudem auch nur einen kleinen 100mm Lüfter hat?

Und was wäre wenn die Chipfläche beider Pendants gleich wäre? (also GPU so groß wei ne CPU)


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die CPU darf nicht so warm werden wie die GPU, oder hast du schon mal deine CPU bei >80°C betrieben?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei den CPUs hast du mehr Abwärme pro mm² und zudem einen IHS, weiterhin kühlt ein HR-02 Macho zB einen 3570K auf iirc niedliche 60° und eine GPU wird idR 85° bis 90° warm.

*@ Skysnake*

Ein 3570K hat eine Tcase von 67,4° - der kann bei der Tcore ruhig mit 70° bis 80° laufen.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Haben die die Werte wieder angehoben?

Aber selbst wenn ein Core kurzfristig mal so heis werden darf, der ganze Chip an sich halt nicht. Im Schnitt muss die CPU halt kühler bleiben als ne GPU und man hat eher Hotspots als auf ner GPU.

Zudem frisst der GDDR und die Spannungswandler auch ne ganze Menge. Da bleibt dann deutlich weniger über, als man denkt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die waren iirc schon immer so beim 3570K.


----------



## PhilSe (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

AMD sagt beim Phenom II X4 965 auch das 63°C Schluss is....Aber selbst bei 75°C drosselt der nedmal....Von einer Notabschaltung ma ganz zu schweigen...Läuft weiterhin mit 4 GHz...Hab das nämlich mal getestet indem ich den Lüfter abgeklemmt hatte....und GPU wird au immer so 73°C heiß...Darum ja die Frage mit dem Größenvergleich der Kühler


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

AMD gibt *iirc* die Tcase an, so wie Intel auch. Die Sensoren (die meisten eh spacken) hingegen die Tcore.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Haben die die Werte wieder angehoben?
> 
> Aber selbst wenn ein Core kurzfristig mal so heis werden darf, der ganze Chip an sich halt nicht. Im Schnitt muss die CPU halt kühler bleiben als ne GPU und man hat eher Hotspots als auf ner GPU.
> 
> Zudem frisst der GDDR und die Spannungswandler auch ne ganze Menge. Da bleibt dann deutlich weniger über, als man denkt.


 
Die Werte waren schon immer so hoch und die Chips können so auch betrieben werden. Oder was glaubst du, was für CPU-Temperaturen eine Heißwasser-Serverkühlung mit 50+°C Wassertemperatur erreicht? 
Mobile-Chips sind sogar bis 100 °C zugelassen, nehmen sich somit gar nichts gegenüber GPUs.

Aber: Im Zuge von OC, allgemeiner Ängstlichkeit und immer wieder rummunkelnden Empfehlungen ohne jede Grundlage hat die Mehrheit der Nutzer Angst, seine CPU bei >60 °C (Anzeigewert) zu betreiben. Das letzte mal sinnvoll war so eine Grenze bei Sockel A CPUs mit mondgängigen Sensoren im Sockel - aber sie hat sich gehalten und CPUs werden bis zum Schüttelfrost runtergekühlt.


Um noch auf die Eingangsfrage zu antworten:
Eine 195 W GPU mit 100 mm Lüfter wird auch gerne mal mit 3-4 Sone wertigen Drehzahlen gekühlt, die 125 W CPU mit dem Monsterkühler dagegen bevorzugt bei 0,3-0,4 sone (wenn der Nutzer dochmal etwas höhere Temperaturen akzeptiert). Praktisch kühlen kann man die CPU aber auch mit einem einfachen boxed, der noch kleiner ist - und genauso laut und (bei AMD) dann auch genauso heiß unter Last, wie eine GPU-Kühllösung.
Das dürfte sogar der durchschnittliche User machen, aber PCGH ist halt nicht durchschnittlich


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da ich mich die letzten Wochen intensiv mit dem Thema ITX und HTPCs  beschäftigt habe, möchte mal etwas Feedback zum Special zu ITX  loswerden:

Was mir in der Praxis aufgefallen ist, war die  Problematik passende Kombinationen von Mainboard, CPU-Kühler und RAM zu  finden. Ich hätte mir daher einen eigenen Artikel zu  Kompatibilitätsproblemen bei der Auswahl der Komponenten gewünscht. Ihr könntet den Artikel folgendermaßen aufbauen: Ihr testet  verschiedene Kombinationen aus den oben genannten Komponenten, wählt  aber insbesondere beim CPU-Kühler die beliebtesten bzw- weit  verbreitetsten Modelle aus. Beim RAM einmal Module im Low-Profile und einmal mit Kühllamellen z.B. Corsair Dominator.

Beim  Mainboard wählt ihr Modelle mit unterschiedlichem Layout, je nachdem wo  der CPU-Sockel und die RAM-Bänke liegen. Da gelegentlich die Sockel  sehr nahe am PCIex-Slot sind, lohnt sich zudem der Einbau einer  Grafikarte, um zu schauen, ob der CPU-Kühler mit dieser kollidiert.

Die  Ergebnisse könnt ihr in einer Matrix/Tabelle vorstellen. So wissen die  Leser auf Anhieb welche Kombinationen funktionieren und welche nicht.


----------



## Match-Maker (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es wäre schön, wenn ihr mal die neuen Sound Blaster Z-Modelle von Creative testen könntet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde sowas interessieren. 
Sharkoon SATA Quickport Intern Multi, 5.25" SATA 6Gb/s Wechselrahmen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sharkoon SATA QuickPort Intern Single-Bay, 3.5" SATA II Wechselrahmen (4044951010165) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Laut Sharkoon Homepage soll es Sata 6GB/s können).

Eben, wie es mit SSDs und Sata 6GB/s aussieht.


----------



## Timsu (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei 90% der Wechselrahmen, bei denen SATA II draufsteht, klappt auch  SATA III.
Wechselrahmen würde ich übrigens nur von CRU/Storcase, Chenbro, Chieftec, oder Cremax kaufen.


----------



## George94 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde wieder einmal eine Tabelle welche CPU mit GPU gut zusammen passen um keine der beiden auszubremsen, vielleicht aber erst im zweiten Quartal mit den neuen CPU's ;D


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Timsu schrieb:


> Bei 90% der Wechselrahmen, bei denen SATA II draufsteht, klappt auch  SATA III.
> Wechselrahmen würde ich übrigens nur von CRU/Storcase, Chenbro, Chieftec, oder Cremax kaufen.


 
Dann habe ich schon 3 Stück gekauft, die zur 10% Riege gehören.


----------



## Timsu (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Normalerweise werdend ie Anschlüsse auf der Platine nur durchgeschliffen, eigentlich wie ein kurzes SATA-Verlängerungskabel (vielleicht noch ein paar kleine Bauteile im Signalweg)
Wenn der Hersteller keine schlampige Arbeit bei der Abschirmung geleistet hat, dann klappt das auch in den meisten Fällen, solange der Hersteller nicht geschlampt hat.

Ich habe hier noch die alte Revision eines Storcase DE110 Wechselrahmens, (Vollmetall, 25k Steckvorgänge), dieser ist vom Hersteller nur für SATA I gedacht, die Platte läuft aber trotzdem mit SATA II.

Ich vermute mal, deine Rahmen waren Plastikschrott wie Fantec, Sharkoon, etc?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ist es nicht so das ihr bei Gehäusetests eine Grafikkarte mit recht stark aufgedrehten Lüfter verwendet?
Macht das nicht grade bei gedämmten Gehäusen wenig Sinn? Da sollte man doch eher etwas wie eine Asus GTX 670 DCII nehmen um die Lauttstärkewerte zu messen. Mich würde schon interessieren wie stark sich das beim zum Beispiel Define R4 auswirkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Timsu schrieb:


> Normalerweise werdend ie Anschlüsse auf der Platine nur durchgeschliffen, eigentlich wie ein kurzes SATA-Verlängerungskabel (vielleicht noch ein paar kleine Bauteile im Signalweg)
> Wenn der Hersteller keine schlampige Arbeit bei der Abschirmung geleistet hat, dann klappt das auch in den meisten Fällen, solange der Hersteller nicht geschlampt hat.
> 
> Ich habe hier noch die alte Revision eines Storcase DE110 Wechselrahmens, (Vollmetall, 25k Steckvorgänge), dieser ist vom Hersteller nur für SATA I gedacht, die Platte läuft aber trotzdem mit SATA II.
> ...


 
Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen.
Ich suche einen Wechselrahmen für den 5,25 Zoll Schacht, in dem ich *eine *Sata SSD einbaue, um ein System zu booten und in diesen Wechselrahmen kann ich durch Austauschen des Innenteils weitere Festplatten einschieben und dann ein anderes OS booten.
Bisher ist es so, dass meine SSDs mit Sata 2 laufen, weil der Wechselrahmen nicht mehr macht.
Also hatte ich mir neue gekauft (um auch auszuprobieren), doch bei jedem lauft die SSD nur mit Sata 2.


----------



## Timsu (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn du einen Wechselrahmen für SATA-3 gekauft hast, sollte das auch funktionieren, auch wenn es eher mindere Qualität ist.

Beachten sollte man, dass die Gesamtlänge des SATA-Kabels 1m nicht überschreiten darf, als Faustregel kann man sagen, dass ein Wechselrahmen als 30cm Kabel zählt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Timsu schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Wechselrahmen für SATA-3 gekauft hast, sollte das auch funktionieren, auch wenn es eher mindere Qualität ist.
> 
> Beachten sollte man, dass die Gesamtlänge des SATA-Kabels 1m nicht überschreiten darf, als Faustregel kann man sagen, dass ein Wechselrahmen als 30cm Kabel zählt.


 
Ich habe einen Wechselrahmen für Sata 3 gekauft, aber die SSD startet darin gar nicht. Die Power LED des Wechselrahmens bleibt aus (bei einer HDD leuchtet sie und die HDD geht auch). 
Ich bin echt ab Kotzen.
Daher auch die Frage, ob PCGH mal Wechselnrahmen für Sata 3 testen kann. 
Die Sharkoon waren nur als Beispiel gedacht, mit geht es eigentlich um das Grundsätzliche, denn ich suche immer noch nach guten.

Aber wenn du einen Tipp hast, dann immer raus damit.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gabs eigentlich schonmal nen ausführlichen Artikel zum MSI Afterburner?


----------



## Skysnake (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, alle "paar" Jahre mal. Zumindest meine ich mich daran erinnern zu können


----------



## Superwip (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, *irgendwann* gab es soweit ich weiß einen aber eine Ausführliche Vorstellung aktueller Grafikkarten (OC-) Tools wäre vielleicht mal wieder nicht schlecht, die ändern sich ja auch (samt Grafikkarten).


----------



## Skysnake (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja durchaus. Es hat sich doch so einiges getan in den letzten Jahren. RadeonPro z.B.


----------



## rolli (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

RadeonPro war doch erst kürzlich Thema.
Im Dezember oder November 2012 glaub ich.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Jo, Ambient Occlusion war da aber zb noch nicht an Bord. RP kann neben HBAO auch Volumetric AO, Raff hat sich da auch schon beim Meister selbst nach mehr Information erkundigt (gell "Roughster"? Hab dich schon am Avatar erkannt  ) - ich schätze also stark, PCGH bleibt an der Entwicklung der Dinge dran


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Radeon Pro hatten wir inklusive Video in der 12/2012, in der 03/2013 folgt eine Abhandlung der neuen Ambient Occlusion. Natürlich bleiben wir stets an interessanten Geschichten dran, das ist doch unsere Aufgabe. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## dynastes (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eine größere Marktübersicht für Full- und Miditower wäre schön - abgesehen von den Silentgehäusen ist der Einkaufsführer da ja noch nicht ganz optimal bestückt


----------



## Daniel_M (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was mir in der Praxis aufgefallen ist, war die  Problematik passende Kombinationen von Mainboard, CPU-Kühler und RAM zu  finden. Ich hätte mir daher einen eigenen Artikel zu  Kompatibilitätsproblemen bei der Auswahl der Komponenten gewünscht. Ihr könntet den Artikel folgendermaßen aufbauen: Ihr testet  verschiedene Kombinationen aus den oben genannten Komponenten, wählt  aber insbesondere beim CPU-Kühler die beliebtesten bzw- weit  verbreitetsten Modelle aus. Beim RAM einmal Module im Low-Profile und einmal mit Kühllamellen z.B. Corsair Dominator.



Danke für deinen Vorschlag. Jedoch gibt es da (wie im Artikel beschrieben) bei Mainboards nur sehr wenige Unterschiede: Entweder ist der Sockel weit genug vom x16-Slot entfernt, damit ein breiter Kühler passt, oder eben nicht.

Die Kombination aus Intel-Boxed und RAM mit max 3 cm Höhe passt aber immer.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wärs mit einem Kompatibilitätscheck bei ITX-/DTX-Mainboards mit verschiedenen Luftkühlern? (Welche Top-Blower/ Tower Kühler kollidieren mit Grafikkarten und welche nicht.)


----------



## DarthLAX (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

endlich mal nen test von buerostuehlen und anderen sitzgeraetschaften

mfg LAX


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> endlich mal nen test von buerostuehlen und anderen sitzgeraetschaften


 
M.M.n. unnötig. Zu subjektiv und zu großes Angebot. (und wahrscheinlich zu teuer)


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> endlich mal nen test von buerostuehlen und anderen sitzgeraetschaften
> 
> mfg LAX


 
Wot? Ist das jetzt auch PC-Hardware? ^^


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

WoT (World of Tanks) hatten wir grad.


----------



## Prometeus (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde gerne noch ein Gigabyte UEFI guide interessieren.  So wie die letzten 2 von Asrock und Asus.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was  für ein Zufall, dass genau so ein Guide in der 03 drin ist.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Man könnte regelrecht von einer Serie zu dem Thema sprechen!


----------



## ViP94 (16. Januar 2013)

Ich würde mir mal einen Bericht von einem extrem Übertakter wünschen.
Was die für Tricks und Kniffe anwenden um das letzte bisschen Takt aus einer CPU raus zu bekommen.
Oder eben det GPU oder dem RAM


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Was  für ein Zufall, dass genau so ein Guide in der 03 drin ist.


 


M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Man könnte regelrecht von einer Serie zu dem Thema sprechen!


 
Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen, der in vier Wochen nach MSI fragt


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Richtig klasse wäre es einmal, wenn ihr in der Print über Musikflats, deren AGBs u. Qualität usw. schreibt. Denn ich bin selbst am überlegen, mir ne Musikflat zu holen, aber die Vorraussetzung wäre, dass ich die Songs legal downloaden könnte. Da so gut wie alle Anbieter über Streaming funktionieren, würde es mich interessieren, ob man die gestreamten Songs recordern darf. Denn Internet-Radio darf ja auch recordert werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andy


----------



## rolli (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ist ganz nett, hat aber nix mit PC Games und nur ganz wenig mit Hardware zu tun... 

Also meinetwegen nur dann, wenn ihr tatsächlich ein bis zwei Seiten frei habt und nicht wisst, wie ihr sie füllen sollt.


----------



## X-Cellence (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Themenwunsch:

Test des neuen Asus VG248QE Monitor mit 144Hz.Am besten wärs dann noch mit ner direkten Gegenüberstellung mit 120Hz Modellen der 24" Größe wie dem BenQ XL2420T.
Würde mich auch Interessieren ob es endlich möglich wäre Downsampling mit mehr als 60Hz zu nutzen.


----------



## Wortakrobat (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Dauerbrenner halt: Blu Ray Laufwerke (slim LW im Vergleich), Lüfter im Vergleich (aber mehr als in der 02/13 - das war arg wenig und sehr speziell). Quasi ob irgendwas neues den Klassikern Macho, Mugen und Co das Wasser reichen kann, Luft- und Wasserkühlkonzepte testen (Lüfter on top ausblasend, hinten raus, WaKü Lösungen mal ausführlich auch in vernünftigen Budget Varianten); ein wenig Retro ist für meine Wenigkeit auch immer gern gesehen (die 3dfx Auschnitte in der letzten waren schon nett....)


----------



## Rolk (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen, der in vier Wochen nach MSI fragt



Das ziehe ich hiermit vor. Ich hätte gerne einen für MSI.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



rolli schrieb:


> Ist ganz nett, hat aber nix mit PC Games und nur ganz wenig mit Hardware zu tun...
> 
> Also meinetwegen nur dann, wenn ihr tatsächlich ein bis zwei Seiten frei habt und nicht wisst, wie ihr sie füllen sollt.


 

Ja klar. Ich bin nebenbei auch für den Vergleich XL2411t vs VG248 QE. Aber es ist ja nicht so, dass sich in der PCGH alles um Hardware dreht. Ich finde es sogar klasse, dass der Schwerpunkt in Richtung ausführliche Hardwaretests geht. Nur da eben in der Vergangenheit auch schon Themen wie indizierte Spiele u. ä. angesprochen wurden, wäre jetzt so ein Vergleich kein K.O. Kriterium.
Außerdem mangelt es im Internet leider an ausführlichen u. objektiven Musik-Flat Tests (vor allem im Bereich der AGBs)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



X-Cellence schrieb:


> Würde mich auch Interessieren ob es endlich möglich wäre Downsampling mit mehr als 60Hz zu nutzen.


 
Das ist schon sehr lange möglich. 2.880 x 1.620 lässt sich auf einigen 120-Hz-LCDs mit bis zu 100 Hertz nutzen. Nur bei 3.840 x 2.160 kommt niemand anständig über 60 Hz hinaus.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Cleriker (22. Januar 2013)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ja klar. Ich bin nebenbei auch für den Vergleich XL2411t vs VG248 QE. Aber es ist ja nicht so, dass sich in der PCGH alles um Hardware dreht. Ich finde es sogar klasse, dass der Schwerpunkt in Richtung ausführliche Hardwaretests geht. Nur da eben in der Vergangenheit auch schon Themen wie indizierte Spiele u. ä. angesprochen wurden, wäre jetzt so ein Vergleich kein K.O. Kriterium.
> Außerdem mangelt es im Internet leider an ausführlichen u. objektiven Musik-Flat Tests (vor allem im Bereich der AGBs)



Grade die AGB's können ständig geändert werden, was erhoffst du dir denn genau davon? Du bist doch der einzige der weiß was genau für dich wichtig ist. Zudem könnte der Redakteur die AGB's anders deuten als gedacht und der Leser hat vielleicht das nachsehen. Ne, ich denke nicht, dass sich jemand freiwillig auf so dünnes Eis begibt. Zumal der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor wohl nicht mit den Interessen der Leser dieser Hardware-Zeitschrift zu vereinbaren ist. Ich persönlich lese diese Zeitschrift seit Jahren immer und würde einen solchen Artikel nicht eine Minute würdigen. Eher würde ich mich über die Platzverschwendung ärgern. Eher würde ich dir raten einen entsprechenden thread auf zu machen in dem man darüber diskutieren und seine Erfahrungen/Empfehlungen posten kann.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hab in meinem Eigenen Vergleistest zwischen einer 5870 und einer HD7970 herausgefunden, dass die 7970 deutlich weniger CPU-Leistung benötigt wie es scheint.

Könntet ihr dazu mal nen größeren Test machen, wie das genau aussieht? Hattet ja auch mal so was mit der Kernskalierung bei AMD und nVidia im Heft.

Ich war schon sehr erstaunt, das man im CPU-limit beim Wechsel der GPU 5870->7970 mehr FPS raus holen kann, als beim Wechsel der CPU E8400->i7-920.

Das war schon SEHR überraschend. Gerade für eure Aufrüstkombinationstests wäre das mal wirklich ein interessanter Punkt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kannst du uns diese Werte zur Verfügung stellen, damit wir einen Anhaltspunkt haben?


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einfach in der Sig, der 7970er test bei Batman Arkham City und Mafia II schauen, wobei Barman Arkham City schon krass ist, wie da die Frames explodieren beim gleichen Prozessor. Bei MafiaII ist die HD5870 z.B. bei beiden CPUs im CPU limit, der E8400 ist dann aber trotzdem schneller mit der 7970 als der i7 mit der 5870, sobald sich die Frames mal stabilisiert haben. Am Anfang muss wohl noch einiges geladen werden, der Bench geht aber schon los, und das überfordert das System wohl

Ich fands schon SEHR verblüffend.

AMD hatte ja immer davon gesprochen, das man mit dem Umstieg auf SIMD deutliche Vorteile bei der Treiberentwicklung hätte usw. Da konnte man wohl auch einiges an der LLVM optimieren.

Gerade für Mobile dürfte das ziemlich spannend sein. Da protzt man ja eher weniger mit CPU-Power.

Hier der Link zu den Messwerten, dann kannste dir das genau anschauen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...pation-edition-im-pcghx-test.html#post4906951


----------



## X-Cellence (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das ist schon sehr lange möglich. 2.880 x 1.620 lässt sich auf einigen 120-Hz-LCDs mit bis zu 100 Hertz nutzen. Nur bei 3.840 x 2.160 kommt niemand anständig über 60 Hz hinaus.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ja stimmt.Habs jetzt hinbekommen mit meiner GTX 670 2520x1575@ 100Hz.Das ging mit meiner alten GTX 580 allerdings nicht.Außerdem tauchen "krumme" Frequenzen in Spielen nicht auf. Zum Beispiel kann ich 75Hz zwar im Treiber einstellen aber im Spiel fehlt diese Angabe.Wäre daher interessant welche niedrigeren Frequenzen mit einem 144Hz Monitor möglich sind.
Also Test aktueller 120/144Hz Monitore im nächsten Heft wär klasse


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ach btw. ihr habt doch neulich das mit dem Stroboskop Backlight gezeigt in Verbindung mit ner nvidia, um die Schlierenbildung zu verhindern bei Monitoren, die 3DVision unterstützen.

Da gibts doch sicherlich auch ne Möglichkeit, mit ner AMD das zum laufen zu bekommen  DAS wäre echt coool


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Einfach in der Sig, der 7970er test bei Batman Arkham City und Mafia II schauen, wobei Barman Arkham City schon krass ist, wie da die Frames explodieren beim gleichen Prozessor. Bei MafiaII ist die HD5870 z.B. bei beiden CPUs im CPU limit, der E8400 ist dann aber trotzdem schneller mit der 7970 als der i7 mit der 5870, sobald sich die Frames mal stabilisiert haben. Am Anfang muss wohl noch einiges geladen werden, der Bench geht aber schon los, und das überfordert das System wohl.
> 
> Ich fands schon SEHR verblüffend.
> 
> AMD hatte ja immer davon gesprochen, das man mit dem Umstieg auf SIMD deutliche Vorteile bei der Treiberentwicklung hätte usw. Da konnte man wohl auch einiges an der LLVM optimieren.


Bei Batman lässt sich das eine Bild nicht vergrößern. Ich gucke mir das mal im CPU-Limit bei 720p an, vielleicht ist da wirklich was dran.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Welches Bild genau? Das muss ich dann noch anpassen.

Ansonsten schau einfach in die Messdaten rein. Da hast du dann noch mehr Messwerte wie Speicherverbrauch usw. Ist in dem unteren Link 

Bei BAC könnte man eventuell ganz leicht in ein Speicherlimit rein laufen, weil die Karte da schon sehr voll ist, die 7970 kommt aber nicht mal auf 1,1 GB, also von daher würde ich nicht zwingend davon ausgehen, eher sogar nein. Bei MafiaII ist es definitiv unabhängig vom RAM. Da hats massig Platz bei beiden Karten.

Auf die Idee mit 720p hätte ich auch kommen können, um das noch nach zu prüfen 

EDIT:
So hab den Verlinkungsfehler behoben, man kommt jetzt auf die richtige Seite


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dass im integrierten Benchmark von Batman AC sowohl Physx (bei Radeons CPU-Last) als auch ziemlich viel Tessellation vorkommt, hast du als Grund dafür ausgeschlossen, dass die 7970 mit E8400 schneller ist als die 5870 mit i7-920?


----------



## Skysnake (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

PhysX ist nicht aktiviert. Weder in Mafia noch in BAC. In BAC ist Tesselation aber auf Hoch gestellt.

Bei Mafia II ist Geometrie Details auch hoch.

Die Idee mit Tesselation ist gut, aber hat Mafia II überhaupt Tesselation?

Bei BAC könnte das durchaus eine Erklärung sein. Müsste man nochmal testen mit runter gedrehter Tesselation. Wird für mich aber aktuell schwierig, da das Testsystem so nicht mehr steht.

Ich kann auf die Schnelle nur den i7-920 mit der 5870 benchen. Das mach ich auch mal gleich.

EDIT:
Tesselation kann man wohl ausschließen. Ich hab Tesselation auf "Normal" gesetzt, und da sieht man praktisch keinen Unterschied, nur am Ende, wo man den Rundflug um den Löwenkopf macht, steigt die FPS merklich an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ich noch mit Tesselation "Aus" durchlaufen lassen soll, bitte melden, ich erwarte aber keine großen Änderungen.

Wegen den Frameeinbrüchen. Die C-Partition ist jetzt ne SSD, und darauf schreib ich auch wie zuvor immer die Messdaten... Also daran bitte jetzt nicht aufhängen, die Systeme sind da nicht mehr vergleichbar 

EDIT2:
Jo habs mir nochmal angeschaut.

Die 5870 wird zwar auch durch den E8400 limitiert, aber die 7970 braucht einfach weniger CPU-Leistung/Frame, weshalb die zwar auch durch den E8400 limitiert wird, aber unterm strich eben doch deutlich mehr Frames abliefert. Schon sehr erstaunlich, wie groß da die CPU-Anforderungen zwischen unterschiedlichen GPUs des gleichen Herstellers mit gleichem Treiber sind 

Der i7-920 kann halt fast nichts mehr aus der Karte raus quetschen, weshalb die Frames nur marginal ansteigen. 

Man kann dann wohl wirklich festhalten, das CPU limit bei einer Karte nicht gleich CPU limit bei einer anderen ist 

Jetzt wäre es vorallem mal interessant, zu sehen, wie das bei nVidia genau bei den zwei Spielen aussieht.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi, ihr hattet doch mal einen Artikel online gestellt, in dem ihr Gothic 3 per ini-tuning und Grafiktreibereinstellungen gepinpt habt. Könntet ihr sowas bitte regelmäßig machen, auch im Heft ware das als fester Bestandteil ganz cool. Muss ja nicht in jeder Ausgabe vorkommen, aber vielleicht in jeder dritten? Der Grund weshalb ich darauf komme ist volgender:
Euer Artikel über Radeon-Pro hat mich veranlasst mich mal an Risen 2 aus zu toben. Jedoch scheint es mir, dass keine einzige Einstellung die ich in Radeon-Pro vornehme, auch im Spiel übnernommen wird. Es gibt nur manchmal verschiedene Grafikfehler, sonst nichts. 

Könntet ihr der Sache mal auf den Grund gehen? Am besten in Form eines solchen Artikels, wie ihr ihn auch für Skyrim grade hattet.
PS: In dem Skyrim-aufhübschen Video hattet ihr nur gezeigt, wie man bei Nvidia mit dem Inspector vorgehen muss. Für AMD-Karten aber nichts erläutert. Bitte in Zukunft auch mit ein., zwei Sätzen darauf eingehen.


----------



## Skysnake (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und konntet ihr das Reproduzieren?

Mir ist aufgefallen, das es sich bei beiden Titeln im TWIMTBP Games handelt. Vielleicht hängt es ja auch damit zusammen. AMD kann eventuell mit der GCN Architektur von den Optimierungen für die nVidias profitieren


----------



## DarthLAX (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wot? Ist das jetzt auch PC-Hardware? ^^


 

es ist hardware die meiner meinung nach zum bedienen eines PCs wichtig ist, vor allem für spieler die ja oft stundenlang (mehr als 2 am stück, viel mehr sogar, meist nur durch kurze pinkel und ess-pausen unterbrochen) sitzen!

mfg LAX
ps: zuviel gibt es da auch nicht, wenn man sich auf wirkliche qualität beschränkt also stühle die wirklich ergonomisch sind und auch von viel-arbeitern in großen büros/software-firmen (auch spiele-entwickler!) eingesetzt werden!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hi, ihr hattet doch mal einen Artikel online gestellt, in dem ihr Gothic 3 per ini-tuning und Grafiktreibereinstellungen gepinpt habt. Könntet ihr sowas bitte regelmäßig machen, auch im Heft ware das als fester Bestandteil ganz cool. Muss ja nicht in jeder Ausgabe vorkommen, aber vielleicht in jeder dritten? Der Grund weshalb ich darauf komme ist volgender:
> Euer Artikel über Radeon-Pro hat mich veranlasst mich mal an Risen 2 aus zu toben. Jedoch scheint es mir, dass keine einzige Einstellung die ich in Radeon-Pro vornehme, auch im Spiel übnernommen wird. Es gibt nur manchmal verschiedene Grafikfehler, sonst nichts.
> 
> Könntet ihr der Sache mal auf den Grund gehen? Am besten in Form eines solchen Artikels, wie ihr ihn auch für Skyrim grade hattet.
> PS: In dem Skyrim-aufhübschen Video hattet ihr nur gezeigt, wie man bei Nvidia mit dem Inspector vorgehen muss. Für AMD-Karten aber nichts erläutert. Bitte in Zukunft auch mit ein., zwei Sätzen darauf eingehen.


 
_Risen 2_ ist ein Fall, bei dem Anti-Aliasing abseits von Downsampling nicht funktioniert. Probier's besser mit einem nicht so störrischen Spiel aus.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Regelmäßige Mod-Artikel sind für die Print derzeit nicht angedacht, aber sporadische Specials. Hmm ... wäre mal wieder an der Zeit für einen großen Artikel. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Spinal (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich dachte immer, ich stehe alleine mit meiner Meinung da, aber aufgrund dieses Beitrags: Störende Kristalleffekte bei PC-Monitoren und keiner merkt es: Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne hätte ich vielleicht eine Idee für einen Praxisartikel.
Ich habe bei meinem Monitor (Dell U2412) die Anti Glare Schicht entfernt. Dazu gibt es Anleitungen im Internet. Man muss den Monitor auseinandernehmen und auf das Panel mit der Folie nasse Tücher legen. Die müssen sehr lange darauf liegen bleiben. Die Feuchtigkeit dringt durch die Folie und löst den Kleber. Man kann die Folie danach abziehen.
Dabei muss man darauf achten, die Folie wirklich lange einzuweichen, denn wenn sie sich nicht in einem Rutsch entfernen lässt, kann bei den darauffolgenden "Knibbelarbeiten" zu Beschädigungen am Display kommen.
Ein Nachteil ist, man hat eben keinen Schutz mehr auf dem Panel. Also Reinigungsmittel usw. sollte man dann nicht mehr benutzen. ich habe jetzt ein nacktes Panel, im Praxisartikel könnte man einen Schritt weitergehen und eine neue, klare Folie kaufen. Am besten wäre eine Spezialanfertigung, denn bei einer fertigen 16:10 oder 16:9 Folie hätte man ja einen Rand. Das Panel ist im ausgebauten Zustand größer als der sichtbare Bereich, also sollte man auch eine größere Folie nehmen und hat dann keine Ränder.
Sehr beliebt ist diese Methode beim Dell U2711, da man so ein IPS Panel mit hoher Auflösung zu einem guten Preis bekommt. Und das ohne Griesel.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Lord Wotan (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen Ausführlichen Bericht/Test der Kompakten CPU Wasserkühlungssets.


----------



## Jor-El (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also ich würde mich über eine Artikel über die Basics freuen.

Ich stelle halt öfter fest, dass mir viele Grundlagen fehlen.
Sei es die Unterschiede der verschiedenen AA einem Freund zu erklären oder einfach mal meinen 3770k zu übertakten.
Den Nvidia Inspectors oder Nvidia-Treiber zum tweaken nutze ich z.B. gar nicht. Nur die Einstellungen, die die Spiele in den Optionen hergeben.

Das alles dann aber Realitätsnah.
Mir bringen solche stark vergrößerten Bilder oder die Tessellation-Ohren von Max Payne wie in der letzten PCGH recht wenig. So schaue ich mir auch nichts auf dem Monitor an.
Da hat mir jüngst das Vid von Raff, wo er Tweaks an Dishonored gezeigt hat, viel mehr gebracht. Einfach klasse.

Das dann entweder in einem Kompendium oder in einer kleinen Serie. Es gab z.B. mal eine Serie im Heft, wo Grundlagen zur PC Hardware erklärt wurden. Die kann man dann auch gleich wieder bringen. 

Ich denke gerade jetzt, wo die aktuelle Konsolengeneration schon etwas langweilt, dass viele beim PC vorbei schauen aber an der komplexeren Hardware/Software "stolpern".
Das könnte man dann direkt etwas größer aufziehen und 1-2 Neukunden gewinnen. 

Die britische PC Pilot z.B. bringt regelmäßige Tutorials. Sei es jetzt zur allgemeinen Luftfahrt oder spezielle auf Simulationen bezogen.
Gerade solche Serien halten mich an Zeitschriften, dass ich sie sogar von der Insel abonniere!

Kurz gesagt, bringt bitte Grundlagenwissen in Serie, damit die Nerd-Anfänger mitreden können.


----------



## Skysnake (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@Marc und Carsten:

Konntet ihr die Sache reproduzieren, und scheint was dran zu sein, oder konntet ihr das recht leicht klären?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich war die letzten Tag nicht da, also nein.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> @Marc und Carsten:
> Konntet ihr die Sache reproduzieren, und scheint was dran zu sein, oder konntet ihr das recht leicht klären?



Ich hab's mir noch nicht weiter angeschaut, da ich keine Zeit hatte all diese Daten zu erheben und zu prüfen.



Jor-El schrieb:


> Das alles dann aber Realitätsnah.
> Mir bringen solche stark vergrößerten Bilder oder die Tessellation-Ohren von Max Payne wie in der letzten PCGH recht wenig. So schaue ich mir auch nichts auf dem Monitor an.


 
Da war die Methode Programm. Im Text dazu wurde ja auch erläutert, dass Tessellation in Spielen nur vergleichsweise wenig optischen Gewinn bringt, so, wie es derzeit eingesetzt wird.


----------



## PhilSe (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

- Dämmmaterialien abseits des Mainstream, z.B. Korkmatten, Styropor,  Laminat etc. im P/L Vergleich zu bestehenden PC-Dämmmaterialien im  PC-Fachhandel.
- Kompaktwasserkühlungen für GPU's? Kosten/Nutzen Faktor, Umrüstbarkeit von z.B. Corsair H80 für GPU's.
- Staubfilteralternativen z.B. Kaffeefilter, Tempos etc. ?


----------



## Jor-El (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Da war die Methode Programm. Im Text dazu wurde ja auch erläutert, dass Tessellation in Spielen nur vergleichsweise wenig optischen Gewinn bringt, so, wie es derzeit eingesetzt wird.


Das sollte keine Kritik sein. Es ist mir schon bewusst, dass der Grad des Nutzens in der Bilderserie von Oben nach Unten abnimmt und in dem Artikel schon passt.
Es sollte jetzt nur ein Beispiel sein.


----------



## clown44 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit einem Vergleichstest von Wlan-Adaptern ( USB vs. PCI-E )? Dabei sollte dann auch die Sende- bzw Empfangsleistung berücksichtigt werden, wenn z.B. eine oder mehrere Etagen oder Wände dazwischenliegen. So könnte jeder für sich dann eher entscheiden,welche Variante und Hersteller man nehmen möchte.


----------



## Redbull0329 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PhilSe schrieb:


> - Staubfilteralternativen z.B. Kaffeefilter, Tempos etc. ?


 
Entschuldigung, aber: Wie kommst du auf die Idee ein Taschentuch als Staubfilter zu benutzen?  

Ich hätte gerne eine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung zum Downsampling, vor allem wie es auf AMD Karten geht. Hatte ich neulich versucht einzurichten, aber wenn ich es aktiviere verrutscht mein Bild und ich sehe nurnoch ein Viertel der Pixel, womit das komplett unbenutzbar wird.


----------



## PhilSe (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber: Wie kommst du auf die Idee ein Taschentuch als Staubfilter zu benutzen?



Das war ja nur als Beispiel anzusehen...Und vllt. gehts ja? Nen besonders Reißfestes was nicht fusselt...Oder Teppich, Vorhänge, Fliegengitter, Strumpfhosen, kein Plan...Einfach mal durchprobieren


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PhilSe schrieb:


> - Dämmmaterialien abseits des Mainstream, z.B. Korkmatten, Styropor,  Laminat etc. im P/L Vergleich zu bestehenden PC-Dämmmaterialien im  PC-Fachhandel.
> - Staubfilteralternativen z.B. Kaffeefilter, Tempos etc. ?


Selfmade Lösungen find ich immer gut.
Ghetto Modding hat auch was.


----------



## PhilSe (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ghetto Modding....Wie geil is das denn...Die 6600GT Mit Intel Boxed Kühler...Meine GTX550Ti hat au so nen Boxed...Allerdings von Werk...Furchtbar...


----------



## godfather22 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könntet ihr das hier überprüfen?

http://pctuning.tyden.cz/multimedia...-3-open-beta-test-hardwarovych-naroku?start=6

Die Werte vom fx-8350 im ersten Diagramm hab ich schon überprüft und das kommt hin. Aber für die Intel-CPUs hab ich leider nicht die Mittel.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Medium ist irgendwie witzlos, wenn dann VH in 720p. Wir testen das mit der full.


----------



## godfather22 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Medium ist irgendwie witzlos, wenn dann VH in 720p. Wir testen das mit der full.


 
Wieso denn eigentlich in VH?
Wäre das GPU-Limit nicht viel weiter mit 720p und Low?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wir testen grundsätzlich mit maximalen Details. Stellt man in Spielen die höchstmögliche Detailstufe ein, betrifft das üblicherweise auch den Prozessor (etwa wegen höherer Sichtweite). Daher gilt: maximale Details in geringer Auflösung mit einer möglichst schnellen GPU, um zu zeigen, was die genutzte CPU bei maximalen Details leistet, wenn die Grafikkarte mitspielt. Dieses Ergebnis lässt sich dann auf beispielsweise Full HD übertragen, wenn die man die GPU aufrüstet.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Wieso denn eigentlich in VH? Wäre das GPU-Limit nicht viel weiter mit 720p und Low?


Weil Low idR mit einer Entlastung der CPU einher geht - die Auflösung interessiert nur die Grafikkarte (außer Seitenverhältnis, aber 1080p und 720p sind beide 16:9), daher maximale Details in 720p für CPU-Tests.


----------



## JoshyJS (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin,

ich schreibe das erste Mal in einem Forum von PCG/PCGH.
Als recht treuer Leser beider Zeitschriften habe ich ca. 75% aller Hefte gelesen. Vielleicht sogar mehr.
Mein erster Rechner war ein VC20. Das war so etwa 1983. Später wurde es ein 64er.
Ich kann mich sogar noch an eine Zeitschrift gleichen Namens erinnern.
Später war ich treuer Leser der PowerPlay und bin dann bei PCGames gelandet.
Als die PCGHardware raus kam war das genau das was mir immer gefehlt hat.
Der erste PC von Atelco zog 1990 bei mir ein. Danach habe ich mir die Geräte selber gebaut.

Wir reden meist über die schnellste oder edelste Hardware oder wie wir sie möglichst hoch takten.
Alles sehr interessant. Manchmal jedoch würden mir praktische Tests zu banaleren Geräten reichen.

Aus gegebenem Anlaß hätte ich jetzt einen Vorschlag zu einem Testthema.

Ich habe in den letzten 5 Monaten zwei Fritzboxen während Gewitters verloren.
Eine 7270 sowie eine brandneue 7390.
Bei beiden Ereignissen wurde außer diesen Geräten nichts in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.
Es ist noch nicht einmal eine Sicherung durch gegangen, geschweige denn der FI gefallen.
Es handelte sich auch um keinen direkten Hauseinschlag.
Eher um ein Ereignis "in der Nähe". Zwischen Blitz und Donner lagen etwa eine bis zwei Sekunden.

Die Vermutung liegt nahe, dass die Boxen aufgrund einer Überspannung auf der DSL Leitung das Zeitliche gesegnet haben.
Meine Recherche im Internet zeigt mir, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin der hier leidgeplagt ist.
Mitnichten, die neueren Fritzen scheinen sehr empfindlich auf Gewitter zu reagieren.
Immer wieder fand ich die selben Symptome in Berichten: Fritz lebt nicht mehr.
Ansonsten hat keines der weiteren angeschlossenen Geräte irgendeinen Schaden davon getragen.
( Rechner, Telefon, Server, TV/Video, Kühlschrank, Toaster, Dildoladegerät... )

Die Fritzboxen haben einen recht stolzen Preis.
Für mich ist nun die Überlegung nahe, einen Blitz- und Überspannungsschutz zu verbauen.
Interessant wäre hier vor allem die DSL Leitung abzusichern.

Ich habe hier jetzt eine Kombigerät mit 8 Steckdosen, Telefon, TV und Netzwerk/DSL Absicherung.
Mangels Schaltplan von dem Gerät bin ich mir jedoch nicht sicher ob dieses etwas taugt.
Entsprechende Vergleichstest mit anderen Geräten wären für mich sehr interessant.

Lieber Thilo Bayer: wäre es möglich die Redaktion einmal mit diesem Thema zu beschäftigen?
( Volontäre die sich für Hochspannungsversuche zur Verfügung stellen gibt es doch sicherlich genug! )

MfG,

JoshyJS


----------



## godfather22 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir testen grundsätzlich mit maximalen Details. Stellt man in Spielen die höchstmögliche Detailstufe ein, betrifft das üblicherweise auch den Prozessor (etwa wegen höherer Sichtweite). Daher gilt: maximale Details in geringer Auflösung mit einer möglichst schnellen GPU, um zu zeigen, was die genutzte CPU bei maximalen Details leistet, wenn die Grafikkarte mitspielt. Dieses Ergebnis lässt sich dann auf beispielsweise Full HD übertragen, wenn die man die GPU aufrüstet.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff





PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Weil Low idR mit einer Entlastung der CPU einher geht - die Auflösung interessiert nur die Grafikkarte (außer Seitenverhältnis, aber 1080p und 720p sind beide 16:9), daher maximale Details in 720p für CPU-Tests.


 
Danke, euch beiden für die Info


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



JoshyJS schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Lieber Thilo Bayer: wäre es möglich die Redaktion einmal mit diesem Thema zu beschäftigen?
> ( Volontäre die sich für Hochspannungsversuche zur Verfügung stellen gibt es doch sicherlich genug! )
> ...


 
Muahaha! 

Aber interessantes Thema. Und beunruhigend


----------



## JackOnell (4. Februar 2013)

JoshyJS schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich schreibe das erste Mal in einem Forum von PCG/PCGH.
> Als recht treuer Leser beider Zeitschriften habe ich ca. 75% aller Hefte gelesen. Vielleicht sogar mehr.
> ...



Fände ich auch mal interessant, was taugt ein Überspannungsschutz aller Steckerleiste, also keine Geräte von Dehn die nur der Fachmann im Vorzählerbereich montieren kann/darf.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Fände ich auch mal interessant, was taugt ein  Überspannungsschutz aller Steckerleiste, also keine Geräte von Dehn die  nur der Fachmann im Vorzählerbereich montieren kann/darf.



Also ein Überspannungsschutz heißt nicht, dass die Steckdosenleiste auch vor Blitzen schützt. Deshalb muss man extra schauen, ob der Hersteller auch einen Blitzschutz anbietet.
Meine komplette Hardware+Stereoanlage steckt deshalb an einem Supraguardverteiler: REV Supraguard 6-Fach PC-Steckdosenleiste schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dass das gleiche Modell wie meines ist. Aber bei mir ist ebenfalls 5 Jahre Garantie mit Blitz- u. Ausfallschutz.
Die im örtlichen Saturn haben sogar mal gemeint, dass bei einer Kundin die Leiste ausgefallen ist (defekt) u. Supraguard den kompletten Schaden bezahlt hat. Denn dabei ist die komplette Gefriertruenware verdorben (ob die Story stimmt, kann ich natürlich nicht nachweisen )
Bei mir hängt die Hardware seit 1,5 Jahren dran u. das ohne Probleme


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Liebes PCGH-Team, was mich mal interessieren würde wäre ein 200/230mm-Lüfter Test, in welchem mehrere aktuelle 200/230mm Lüfter von verschiedenen Herstellern (Coolermaster, Bitfenix, ...) getestet werden, also Lautstärke, Luftdurchsatz (Kühlleistung), Ausstattung etc. Toll wäre es auch, wenn LED-Lüfter nicht nur in Bezug auf die obengenannten Kriterien, sondern auch in der Funktionalität und Ausleuchtung getestet werden. Auch ein Test aktueller Lüftersteuerungen würde mich interessieren.

LG, Coldhardt.


----------



## JoshyJS (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Also ein Überspannungsschutz heißt nicht, dass die Steckdosenleiste auch vor Blitzen schützt. Deshalb muss man extra schauen, ob der Hersteller auch einen Blitzschutz anbietet.
> Meine komplette Hardware+Stereoanlage steckt deshalb an einem Supraguardverteiler: REV Supraguard 6-Fach PC-Steckdosenleiste schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dass das gleiche Modell wie meines ist. Aber bei mir ist ebenfalls 5 Jahre Garantie mit Blitz- u. Ausfallschutz.
> Die im örtlichen Saturn haben sogar mal gemeint, dass bei einer Kundin die Leiste ausgefallen ist (defekt) u. Supraguard den kompletten Schaden bezahlt hat. Denn dabei ist die komplette Gefriertruenware verdorben (ob die Story stimmt, kann ich natürlich nicht nachweisen )
> Bei mir hängt die Hardware seit 1,5 Jahren dran u. das ohne Probleme


 
Das trifft auch nicht ganz das von mir angesprochene Problem.
Das Stromnetz läßt sich recht leicht schützen.
Ich möchte jedoch die DSL Leitung als Eingang für die Überspannung geschützt wissen.


----------



## godfather22 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



JoshyJS schrieb:


> Das trifft auch nicht ganz das von mir angesprochene Problem.
> Das Stromnetz läßt sich recht leicht schützen.
> Ich möchte jedoch die DSL Leitung als Eingang für die Überspannung geschützt wissen.


 
Glasfaser FTW


----------



## JoshyJS (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

1. Ich wohne auf dem LAnd.
2. Darf ich daran erinnern, dass dies hier ein Trööt ist für Themenwünsche an die Redaktion?


----------



## Lancer. (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also ich würde mir immer noch ein Homeserver Special wünschen. Selbst wen es über mehrere Hefte gehen sollte. 
Eine Anleitung wie man einen Homeserver mit Linux und Windows Hochzieht, von FTP-Server über Mail-Server zum Streaming und sonst noch was was ich mir nicht mal vorstellen kann. 

So eine Anleitung von Anfang an wäre mal Praktisch, klar ist das ein Riesen Umfang aber das kann man ja über mehrere Hefte verteilen.


----------



## Maggolos (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mechas <3


----------



## e4syyy (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir folgendes als Thema:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...n-ruckler-trotz-konstanter-und-hoher-fps.html

Danke!


----------



## Techki (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Evtl. PC optimieren d.h die beste Leistung aus dem PC kitzeln  
Evtl ne Anleitung zum übertakten neuer CPU´s (i7-3770k o. 3570k usw./auch AMD ) für Anfänger ( Ausfürlich)


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir ein Spezial zum Thema Mikrorucker bei Multi-GPU-Systemen wünschen:
-je mehr GPUs, desto weniger Mikroruckler?
-beseitigt RadeonPro wirklich Mikroruckler bzw ist sein Dynamisches V-Sync wirklich besser als NVidias Adaptive V-Sync? Sieg gegen Mikroruckler mit Crossfire? AMD unterstützt offiziell Radeon Pro


----------



## drebbin (15. Februar 2013)

Wie wäre es mit einer minibeiGabe gute wärmeleitpaste?
Fänden bestimmt viele ganz toll 
Vom Thema her würde ich ein Beitrag zu msi-BIOS und pci-e ssd's interessieren.


----------



## Spinal (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich habe die aktuelle PCGH Ausgabe leider noch nicht, soweit ich weiß ist da aber schon etwas über die Technik von Grafikkarten drin.



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Aber trotz alledem: GK104 fehlt und da sind ja auch einige spannende Neuerungen passiert.
> 
> Technik wie oben oder mehr theoretische Benchmarks, die Stärken und Schwächen gezielt aufzeigen?


 
Ging ja um eine genaue technische Erklärung über die funktionsweise aktueller Grafikkarten. Habe ja lange nichts dazu geschrieben weil ich erstmal die Ausgabe 3/2012 lesen wollte. Mir haben die Erklärungen zu der neuen GCN Architektur sehr gut gefallen, aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist die ganze Sache aber sehr auf die Shader ausgerichtet. Neben den Änderungen von GK104 würde ich aber auch gerne was über das Frontend erfahren, Aufbau und ein paar Zahlen und Fakten wären toll.
genau da könnte man auch synthetische Benchmarks hinzunehmen 

Und was auch ganz interessant in dem Zusammenhang wäre ist ein Ausblick in die Zukunft. Welche Anforderungen werden zukünftige Spiele an die Grafikhardware stellen? Ist zb. Texturleistung, Geometrieleistung oder Rechenleistung wichtiger?
Wenn neue Konsolen kommen, gibt es auch neue Möglichkeiten, alleine wegen der Rechenleistung (auch wenn die nichtmal halb so hoch wie bei aktuellen 3D Karten ist, aber immernoch nah an eine GTX 580 kommen). Gerade der Artikel über die Unreal Engine 4 könnte darauf schließen lassen, dass die Rechenleistung wichtiger wird, so wurden in der Elemental Demo angeblich knapp 50% der Rechenleistung für allgemeine Aufgaben verwendet, die nichts mit der Grafikausgabe zu tun haben.

In dem Zusammenhang könnte man die bisherige Entwicklung mit einschließen. Denn Anfang 2012 war eine Radeon 7970 etwa 11% schneller als eine GTX 580. Ein Jahr später sind es schon 26%. Eine GTX 680 hat auch zugelegt. Sind es nur die Treiber oder auch die anderen Anforderungen moderner Spiele an die Grafikhardware schuld? Das könnte man testen indem man mit aktuellen Treibern den alten Parcour nachbencht.

Es ist zwar etwas schwierig da genaue Aussagen zu treffen, gerade in Bezug auf die Cayman Generation, die ansich auch viel Rechenleistung mit sich bringt aber irgendwie, evtl. auch wegen der fehlenden Treiberentwicklung, keinen Schritt nach vorne machen konnte. Aber vielleicht wäre das ja trotzdem was?

bye
Spinal


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

DPC Latenzen
FPS Drops
Frametimes
Nachladeruckler
30 FPS vs. 60FPS vs. 120FPS

Vsync & Tearing
Framelimiter


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also mich würde ebenfalls ne Übersicht der besten Framelimiter interessieren, sowie FPS Drops interessieren


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was meint ihr mit Fps Drops bzw in welchem Zusammenhang? So derbe Nachladerucker wie vor ein paar Jahren gibt's heutzutage dank Streaming kaum noch.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test aller 4TB Festplatten (oder hattet schon)


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Test aller 4TB Festplatten (oder hattet schon)


 
Da könnte man noch externe Platten mit rein nehmen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was meint ihr mit Fps Drops bzw in welchem Zusammenhang? So derbe Nachladerucker wie vor ein paar Jahren gibt's heutzutage dank Streaming kaum noch.


 
Also am meisten würden mich die Veränderungen der Frameverläufe bei Einsatz von verschiedenen Kantenglättungsmodi interessieren (vor allem TXAA).
Und ob eben demnach manche Kantenglättungsmodi für stärkere FPS Schwankungen sorgen, als andere.


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was meint ihr mit Fps Drops bzw in welchem Zusammenhang? So derbe Nachladerucker wie vor ein paar Jahren gibt's heutzutage dank Streaming kaum noch.


 
Naja gibts immernoch, im zusammenhand mit Vsync und Triplebuffer..

Crysis 2
Diablo 3
Hitman Absolution
Darksiders 2
ect..


----------



## turbosnake (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Test der Titan.
Aber eine Andeutung das etwas über die kommt steht ja schon in der letzten Ausgabe.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

...ich fand ja das GrafikkartenQuartett super, so etwas für Lüfter z.B. oder mal ganz old-school ein Poster, ne Grafikkarte, Gehäuse etc. müssen von mir aus nicht immer Games-Vollversionen mit bei sein


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Naja gibts immernoch, im zusammenhand mit Vsync und Triplebuffer.


Bei Vsync und TB gehen die Frames runter, wenn die Grafikkarte die 60 (oder 120) Fps nicht halten kann. Mit Drops wie ohne TB oder Nachladehängern hat das aber nichts zu tun.


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bei Vsync und TB gehen die Frames runter, wenn die Grafikkarte die 60 (oder 120) Fps nicht halten kann. Mit Drops wie ohne TB oder Nachladehängern hat das aber nichts zu tun.


 
Hm scheint dann wohl das nur ich das Prob hab.. Bei Vsync und TB gehen Stellenweise die FPS auch auf 55-59 , obwohl das System mehr wie 80FPS ohne Vsync kann. Macht sich mit einem Kurzem Zucken bemerkbar.. Naja Schade


----------



## godfather22 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Hm scheint dann wohl das nur ich das Prob hab.. Bei Vsync und TB gehen Stellenweise die FPS auch auf 55-59 , obwohl das System mehr wie 80FPS ohne Vsync kann. Macht sich mit einem Kurzem Zucken bemerkbar.. Naja Schade


 
Das kenn ich... In FC3 (Ultra/Very High) hab ich ohne Vsync ~80 FPS. Wenn ich Vsync aktiviert hab gehen die Frames manchmal auf 59. Mich nervt das echt sehr. 
Vielleicht könnt ihr mal was darüber schreiben


----------



## Lancer. (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ihr wisst aber schon für was Vsync überhaupt da ist ? Es gleicht die Frame Rate auf die Herz Frequenz des Monitors an, so soll Flackern verhindert werden und das Bild schöner gemacht werden. Nachteil ist das sich mit Vsync das Spiel etwas schwammig anfühlt.


----------



## Tripleh84 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lancer. schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon für was Vsync überhaupt da ist ? Es gleicht die Frame Rate auf die Herz Frequenz des Monitors an, so soll Flackern verhindert werden und das Bild schöner gemacht werden. Nachteil ist das sich mit Vsync das Spiel etwas schwammig anfühlt.


 
Ich weiß sehr klar was Vsync ist. Aber warum geht er auf 59FPS wenn das Game ohne Vsync 80FPS hat. Denke nicht das auf einmal ein FPS drop von 21FPS kommen, und das auch noch bei nicht ausgelasteter GPU... Und warum zuckt/Ruckt  "1" Frame-Drop von 60 auf 59.. Das muss erklärbar und lösbar sein.


----------



## Lancer. (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Anscheindend weist du es doch nicht. Vsync Syncronisiert die FPS an deiner Frequenz vom Monitor, z.B Du hast einen Monitor mit 60Hz so wird die FPS an 60Hz angepasst so das du nur noch 60FPS hast. 
Die 60FPS versucht die Grafikkarte zu halten, was aber in manchen Situationen einfach nicht geht und deswegen kommt es zu einen FPS-Drop von nur 1FPS. 
Jetzt liegt aber die FPS genau 1 Hinter der Frequenz von Monitor, somit muss die Grafikkarte ein Bild Hinzurechnen was man als Ruckler wahrnimmt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da Computerbase einen neuen Vorstoß wagt, die Flüssigkeit an etwas anderem, als fps festzumachen, möchte ich mal meinen Uralt-Vorschlag ausgraben, den Zusammenhang zwischen verschiedenen Parametern (avg. fps, min. fps, min5% fps, avg frametimes/latenz, min5% frametimes,... - weitere Ideen auf Anfrage) und der Spielbarkeit zu analysieren. Insbesondere auch mit Blick auf einen Single- vs. Dual-GPU Vergleich.

Außerdem, mit Blick auf die aktuelle Ausgabe, die Erinnerung:
Ihr wolltet die Hardware-Sound und EAX-Unterstützung unter Win8 genauer Untersuchen, sobald die Soundblaster Z verfügbar sind.

und als Bonusvorschlag:
Detaillierter Technikartikel über den Bootvorgang. Was wird wann geladen, was kann diesen Vorgang stören? Vor allem die allerersten Stufen: Welche Bedingungen müssen erfüllt sein, damit der Power-Knopf überhaupt etwas auslösen kann? Was kann dazu führen, dass der Rechner eine Sekunde später schon wieder aus ist? Das könnte ggf. Fehlersuchen bzw. Fehlerverständnis deutlich erweitern. (Mein kreppierendes Netzteil sorgt z.B. dafür, dass die PS/2 Maus erst verzögert aktiv wird und dann erst nach einem Neustart erkannt wird - wie sehen bei sowas die Zusammenhänge aus )
Kann man ggf. auch zu einer Serie erweitern, die im letzten Artikel diverse mögliche Probleme beim Windowsboot oder Autostarts erläutert.

P.S.: Alte Vorschläge, auf die noch nicht reagiert wurde:
- Mainboards mit Workstation/Buisness-Chipsätzen. Intels Q-Serie und Xeon-1155-Boards bieten z.T. mehr/andere Funktionen (vor allem andere Layouts), es sollen aber die OC-Fähigkeiten fehlen. Haben Mainboardhersteller die ggf. eigenmächtig nachgerüstet? Lohnen sich solche Boards aus Stabilitätsgründen? Wenn man andere (alte) Schnittstellen braucht? Oder bei vielen (nicht-GPU) Erweiterungskarten?
- OC-Grundlage: Was limitiert eigentlich technisch das OC-Potential? Warum haben z.T. sehr ähnliche Schaltkreise stark unterschiedliche Limits? (retro: Wolfdale-Pentium und Penryn FSB-Walls bzw. deren fehlen)
- für 2-3 Systeme das Netzteil mit der nominellst niedrigsten Wattzahl ermitteln, dass für stabilen Betrieb eben doch noch ausreicht
- Fragen zu Shutter-3D: Wie kann die Brille "ein" Bild pro Auge freigeben, wo der Monitor doch erst nach Umstellung des letztens Pixels unten rechts das ganze Bild anzeigt - um es kurz darauf oben links schon wieder zu ersetzen? Wie kann ein LCD mit real ~15 ms Reaktionszeit alle ~8 ms (120 Hz) ein neues Bild sauber anzeigen?
- RAID-Controller: Klappt die RAID-1/5/... Rekonstruktion bei allen Onboardlösungen problemlos und ohne Systemausfall?
- SATA-Multiplier&Co
- Drive-By-Downloads: wie arbeiten die? was schützt? (also nicht Virenscanner gegen die Folgen, sondern was würde bereits die Funktion stören) und was hat es für Nebenwirkungen? (z.B. Deaktivierung von Brwoserfunktion X => Webseitenkompatibilität?)
- Modding & EMV: Ab wievielen zusätzlichen Löchern im Case werden z.B. Radios gestört? Oder leidet umgekehrt die Rechnerstabilität?
-


----------



## Lord Wotan (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wolltet Ihr nicht auch einen Umfangreichen Vergleichstest zu Kompakten Wakü CPU Kühlern in der nächsten Ausgabe liefern?


----------



## Spinal (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Da Computerbase einen neuen Vorstoß wagt, die Flüssigkeit an etwas anderem, als fps festzumachen, möchte ich mal meinen Uralt-Vorschlag ausgraben, den Zusammenhang zwischen verschiedenen Parametern (avg. fps, min. fps, min5% fps, avg frametimes/latenz, min5% frametimes,... - weitere Ideen auf Anfrage) und der Spielbarkeit zu analysieren. Insbesondere auch mit Blick auf einen Single- vs. Dual-GPU Vergleich.



Finde ich auch interessant, da manche Spiele schon mit 50 FPS flüssig erscheinen und manche erst mit 60 FPS. hinzu kommt dass das empfinden bei unterschiedlichen Grafikkarten auch unterschiedlich sein kann. 



> Fragen zu Shutter-3D: Wie kann die Brille "ein" Bild pro Auge freigeben, wo der Monitor doch erst nach Umstellung des letztens Pixels unten rechts das ganze Bild anzeigt - um es kurz darauf oben links schon wieder zu ersetzen?



Ist das nicht nur bei Röhrenbildschirmen so? Dadurch flimmern die auch so sehr bei 60 Hz, diese kurze Pause wo der Strahl von rechts unten nach links oben wandert, dauert eben etwas länger. Bei LCD Bildschirmen flimmert es bei 60 Hz nicht. Man sieht ja auch gut an den Schlieren, dass das ganze Bild gleichzeitig aufgebaut wird.



> OC-Grundlage: Was limitiert eigentlich technisch das OC-Potential? Warum haben z.T. sehr ähnliche Schaltkreise stark unterschiedliche Limits?



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Was ist zb. an den Fermi Shadern anders um deutlich höher takten zu können als der Rest des Chips?



> für 2-3 Systeme das Netzteil mit der nominellst niedrigsten Wattzahl ermitteln, dass für stabilen Betrieb eben doch noch ausreicht



Umgekehrt fände ich auch interessant, wie sich ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil auswirkt. Bei wenig Auslastung sinkt die Effizienz, wie sehr macht sich das im Alltag bemerkbar bzw. wie "schlimm" ist das wirklich? Und welche postitiven Auswirkungen hat das? zum Beispiel bei der Temperatur.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Pimplegionär (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vergleichstest zu Kompakten Wakü CPU Kühlern würde mich auch brennend interessieren .


----------



## TankCommander (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Pimplegionär schrieb:


> Vergleichstest zu Kompakten Wakü CPU Kühlern würde mich auch brennend interessieren .


 
Hier würde mich inbesondere der Vergleich Corsair H110 gegen die Eisberg Prestige 240 interessieren.
 Um das ganze noch abzurunden, wäre ein Vergleich zum beliebten Thermalright Silver Arrow super.
 Der Platzbedarf High-End Kühler vs. Kompakt WaKü in einem Meditower, 
sprich wie verändern sich die Temps von Spannungswandler MB, Grafikkarte etc. 
Vergleichswerte zur Wakü in euren OC-PC (03/13)!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Spinal schrieb:


> Ist das nicht nur bei Röhrenbildschirmen so? Dadurch flimmern die auch so sehr bei 60 Hz, diese kurze Pause wo der Strahl von rechts unten nach links oben wandert, dauert eben etwas länger. Bei LCD Bildschirmen flimmert es bei 60 Hz nicht. Man sieht ja auch gut an den Schlieren, dass das ganze Bild gleichzeitig aufgebaut wird.



Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Bei CRTs leuchtet das Pixel das eine mal auf und verblasst dann, bis es quasi schwarz ist - diese Helligkeitsänderung ruft das Flimmern hervor und sie entfällt bei LCDs, weil das Pixel seine Helligkeit bis zur nächsten Ansteuerung beibehält. Aber die Ansteuerung und Übertragung erfolgt prinzipiell weiterhin Pixel für Pixel und Zeile für Zeile. (Verschaltung kann intern natürlich anders aussehen -mein Dell 2001FP hat Störungen über 160 von 1600 Spalten entwickelt, was wohl auf Unterblöcke hinweist), aber man kann schlichtweg nicht alle Pixelinformationen in einem Moment übertragen und man kann auch nicht alle Pixel zeitgleich ändern und dann abwarten.


----------



## #tnb | Hannibal (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo allerseits,

hoffentlich gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass in der nächsten Ausgabe der UEFI-Guide fortgesetzt wird und gezeigt wird, was man auf MSI-Boards alles einstellen kann.
Würde mich sehr darüber freuen.

Grüße,
Hannibal


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Den Titan ausreizen bis er um Gnade winselt!


----------



## Cleriker (19. Februar 2013)

Ja und direkt vergleichen wieviele Karten/wieviel Takt man auf AMD-Seite braucht um dagegen anzustinken.


----------



## Spinal (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja und direkt vergleichen wieviele Karten/wieviel Takt man auf AMD-Seite braucht um dagegen anzustinken.


 
Und natürlich auch wieviel man auf Nvidia Seite braucht. Gibt ja mehr als nur den Titan.



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich habe die aktuelle PCGH Ausgabe leider noch nicht, soweit ich weiß ist da aber schon etwas über die Technik von Grafikkarten drin.
> 
> Ging ja um eine genaue technische Erklärung über die funktionsweise aktueller Grafikkarten. Habe ja lange nichts dazu geschrieben weil ich erstmal die Ausgabe 3/2012 lesen wollte. Mir haben die Erklärungen zu der neuen GCN Architektur sehr gut gefallen, aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist die ganze Sache aber sehr auf die Shader ausgerichtet. Neben den Änderungen von GK104 würde ich aber auch gerne was über das Frontend erfahren, Aufbau und ein paar Zahlen und Fakten wären toll.
> genau da könnte man auch synthetische Benchmarks hinzunehmen
> ......


 
Wieder vergessen, das gwünschte Special befindet sich ja in der aktuellen Ausgabe  DANKE!!!!

bye
Spinal


----------



## KaterTom (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen Artikel zum Thema "UEFI-Bios für Grafikkarten" wünschen. 
-was genau ist das überhaupt?
-wie sieht es mit der Unterstützung der Graka Hersteller aus, wer bietet für seine Karten schon ein UEFI-Bios an und wer plant das für die Zukunft?
-funktioniert das nur mit Win8 oder gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit das mit Win7 zu nutzen?
-wie gross ist der Vorteil bei der Bootzeit?

Ich habe gelesen, dass man mit so einem UEFI-Bios in unter 10s booten kann. Stimmt das?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



#tnb | Hannibal schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> hoffentlich gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass in der nächsten Ausgabe der UEFI-Guide fortgesetzt wird und gezeigt wird, was man auf MSI-Boards alles einstellen kann.
> Würde mich sehr darüber freuen.
> ...


Der Artikel kommt in der nächsten Ausgabe, also PCGH 04/2013.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Den Titan ausreizen bis er um Gnade winselt!


 
Momentan reizt Titan eher Carsten aus, bis er um Gnade winselt


----------



## Skysnake (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Warum?

Muss er "frieren"


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Den leidigen Boost2.0 in die Schranken weisen, um reproduzierbare Ergebnisse zu generieren? Oder doch einfach rund um die Uhr benchen, weil der finale Treiber doch erst gestern eingetroffen ist?... Wir werden es wohl morgen erfahren.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Momentan reizt Titan eher Carsten aus, bis er um Gnade winselt


 
Gewonnen hab am Ende aber doch ich. Auch gegen drei Titanen.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2013)

Carsten der Tintanenlord!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hehehe - mal Stephan fragen, ob ich das als Benutzertitel bekommen kann.


----------



## Arno1978 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo

ich weiß ja nciht ob es jetzt hier hingehört.

Mich würde aber es sehr interessierten wenn Ihr eure GPU benches macht mit den vielen verschieden Karten....

Könnt ihr dann nciht nochmal ein durchlauf machen mit einer älteren oder nicht ganz so schnellen CPU.
Ich weiß die Grakas werden etwas gebremst bei sowas.
Aber es hat ja nicht jeder eine High End CPU

Gruß


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da schaust du dir einen CPU-Benchmark von PCGH an, und schon weißt du welche Leistung du _maximal_ erreichen kannst, je nachdem was zuerst limitiert - deine CPU oder deine GPU.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Carsten der Tintanenlord!


 
"Olympier" wäre die mythologisch korrekte Bezeichnung 




Arno1978 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich weiß ja nciht ob es jetzt hier hingehört.
> 
> ...


 
PCGH mach so 2-3-4 mal im Jahr ein Special, in dem die Skalierung mit verschiedenen CPU/GPU-Kombinationen durchgetestet und Aufrüsttipps gegeben werden.
Sowas bei jedem Test zu machen wäre aber zu aufwendig - vier verschiedene Hardwareplattformen bedeuten schließlich viermal soviel Testaufwand. Aber 90% der Leute interessieren sich primär für den einen Test ohne CPU-Limitation.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, Arno hat da nicht ganz unrecht. Die meisten Menschen denen ich versuche zu erklären was an ihren Rechnern nicht stimmt, kommen mir mit "...hat ja nicht jeder so ne CPU/GPU". Das ist ja auch okay, ich versteh das wohl. Wie ruyven aber schon gesagt, hat gibts das regelmäßig in der Print. Ich schließe mich ihm deshalb an und sage: "reicht so wie es ist."

Ach ruyven, ich meinte eigentlich den hier:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

idR testen wir CPUs und GPUs - einfach die Schnittmenge aus beiden Tests nehmen, fertig.


----------



## godfather22 (25. Februar 2013)

Mich würd mal interessieren, wie man die vGPU-Sperre bei manchen AMD 7xxx Karten wegkriegt. 
Ich bin zum Glück nicht betroffen aber sind ja mittlerweile ne ganze Menge geworden. 
Oder eine Liste mit baugleichen Karten, von denen das Bios auch auf andere Karten passt. 
Oder ganz schlicht zur Prävention eine Liste mit locked und unlocked Karten.


----------



## TankCommander (7. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aktuell würde mich das ganze Thema rund um den Router interessieren. Dabei denke ich an Portöffnungen oder Weiterleitung.
Da manche Multiplayer games davon profitieren, ein Vergleich wäre schön. Verschiedene Router, Portöffnung und Pingmessung. 
Da doch viele Leute immer noch (leider), mit einer kleinen Internet Leitung zufrieden sein müssen. Wenn ich das Thema google bekomme ich 
dazu 1000 verschiedene Meinungen.


----------



## Cleriker (7. März 2013)

Mich würde eine Marktübersicht zu aktuellen optischen Laufwerken interessieren. Testen sollte man dann z.B. die Lautheit beim lesen/schreiben, sowie beim öffnen/schließen des Laufwerks und die Geschwindigkeit beim einlesen von DVD's.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Mich würde eine Marktübersicht zu aktuellen optischen Laufwerken interessieren. Testen sollte man dann z.B. die Lautheit beim lesen/schreiben, sowie beim öffnen/schließen des Laufwerks und die Geschwindigkeit beim einlesen von DVD's.


 
...inklusive einer Zusammenstellung empfehlenswerter BluRay Abspielprogramme.


----------



## Spinal (8. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte auch noch eine Idee, ich weiß aber nicht ob die 100%ig in PCGH reinpasst.
Ich fände es mal interessant, wie man ältere Laptops tunen kann. Damit meine ich nicht unbedingt übertakten, sondern modernisieren. Was bringt eine neue HDD, mehr Ram, ein neues Betriebssystem. Kann man mit Tools den Akku wieder verbessern oder hilft nur ein Neukauf. Wie sieht es aus bei Akkus von Drittherstellern?

Hintergrund der Sache ist einfach, dass ich meinen Laptop mittlerweile seit über 4 Jahren besitze. Ein Core2Duo mit 2 GB Ram und Windows Vista. eine neue 7200 U/min HDD und Win 8 haben den Laptop richtig gut getan und er läuft deutlich runder. eine SSD wäre sicher noch besser gewesen, aber das war mir für die alte Kiste doch zu teuer. Jetzt bereue ich das ich keine genommen habe, denn als reines Arbeitsgerät ist er jetzt wieder gut zu gebrauchen.

Ein Artikel fände ich gut, wo Bootzeiten, oder das Starten eines Browsers mit 15 offenen Tabs mit 5400rpm HDD, 7200rpm HDD und SSD verglichen werden. Oder mit 2 GB und 4 GB Ram. Und natürlich mit unterschiedlichen Betriebssystemen. Dazu vielleicht, wie es mit Treibern aussieht. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es bei Win XP Rechnern Probleme mit Treibern für aktuelle Betriebssysteme gibt. Mein Laptop hat den Umzug auf Win8 gut überstanden, nur die Fuktionskeys funktionieren nicht mehr.

Aber ich denke, man kann einen älteren Laptop mit relativ geringen Kostenaufwand wieder fit für den Alltag machen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Spinal schrieb:


> Ein Artikel fände ich gut, wo Bootzeiten, oder das Starten eines Browsers mit 15 offenen Tabs mit 5400rpm HDD, 7200rpm HDD und SSD verglichen werden.l


Seagate Momentus XT im Vergleich: Windows 7 Startzeit


----------



## KaterTom (8. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der Artikel ist aber schon 2,5 Jahre alt. Inzwischen hat sich doch bei den HDDs und SSDs einiges getan. Und es gibt SSD-caching. Und Win 8, fastboot und UEFI-Bios für Grakas die das booten von Win 8 nochmal beschleunigen. (oder essentieller Bestandteil von fastboot sind?)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren, wie man die vGPU-Sperre bei manchen AMD 7xxx Karten wegkriegt.
> Ich bin zum Glück nicht betroffen aber sind ja mittlerweile ne ganze Menge geworden.
> Oder eine Liste mit baugleichen Karten, von denen das Bios auch auf andere Karten passt.
> Oder ganz schlicht zur Prävention eine Liste mit locked und unlocked Karten.


 
Interessanterweise hatte noch kein aktuelles Testmuster eine "Sperre" ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## godfather22 (8. März 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Interessanterweise hatte noch kein aktuelles Testmuster eine "Sperre" ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Das finde ich ziemlich interessant, da hier viele dieses Problem haben. Evtl. schicken euch ja die Boardpartner Karten mit einem anderen Bios, damit sie schön hohe Wertungen bekommen : /
Das wäre natürlich ein Skandal.


----------



## Spinal (8. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke erstmal für den link, aber das ist ja auch nur ein kleiner Teil meines Anliegens. hinzu kommt natürlich das KaterTom nicht ganz unrecht hat und der Artikel nicht sehr aktuell ist.

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nein, natürlich ist der Artikel nicht aktuell; das ist mir klar.   Ich habe außerdem nicht umsonst nur einen Ausschnitt deines Postings zitiert.


----------



## Spinal (8. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da hast du recht und deshalb danke ich dir, schließlich war das (aktuell oder nicht) schonmal eine hilfreiche Information 

bye
Spinal


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

für die nächste pcgh fände ich einen test mit ein paar noch nicht getesteten grafikkarten interessant, wie z.b. der powercolor hd 7970 v3 / powercolor hd 7950 v2, da diese modelle preislich sehr gut dastehen, es aber nirgends einen test dazu gibt


----------



## Skysnake (8. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Interessanterweise hatte noch kein aktuelles Testmuster eine "Sperre" ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Und von wann sind eure Testmuster? 

Die Leute bilden sich das ja nicht ein, und man hoert es im Forum am laufenden Band, dass die nonGHz gelocked seien.


----------



## GxGamer (8. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gerne ein Special zum Euro Truck Simulator 2 (basierend auf Hardware eben). Mit welcher Hardware läuft er tatsächlich flüssig, wie gut arbeitet er mit verschiedenen Lenkrädern zusammen (Empehlungen), wie verändert sich die Performance mit Mods, wie wirkt sich die "Skalierung" auf die Performance aus, wie lässt sich die Optik eventuell noch per Treiber maximieren, lohnt sich mehr Grafikspeicher oder RAM (Speichervergleiche)?

Ich hab Wünsche, was?


----------



## rolli (8. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Coole Idee @GxGamer

Am besten noch mit Multimonitoring-Tests.
Da macht Eyefinity richtig Sinn.

Das G25 ist übrigens durchaus empfehlenswert für ETS.
Aber geht so ne Simulation auch mit einem Fanatec, das ja wohl ausschließlich für Rennspiele entwickelt wurde?

Nur her mit sowas, nicht immer nur die Mainstream-Spiele.


----------



## KaterTom (8. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das geht bestimmt mit einem Fanatec. Eine der Stärken des Fanatec ist nämlich, dass man Das Lenkrad an das Spiel anpassen kann wenn es andersherum nicht geht.


----------



## GxGamer (8. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde auch Track IR interessieren, ETS 2 unterstützt das nämlich. Schön per Kopfbewegung umgucken... Also mit dem Euro Truck Simulator 2 kann man sicher 2-4 Seiten füllen. Angesagt ist er auch und hat eine große Fangemeinde. Spricht doch nix dagegen. Und Hardware-Specials zu Spielen sind immer drin, wie jetzt beispielsweise zu Crysis 3. Also ich würde gern was über den ETS2 lesen.


----------



## Superwip (9. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit einem Special über USVs und Notstromaggregate? Anscheinend hattet ihr ja letzthin auch einen Stromausfall... 


Abgesehen davon würde ich gerne (mal wieder) auf das Thema Beamer zu sprechen kommen; interressant wäre insbesondere ein Test des Benq W1070 der zur Zeit allem Anschein nach mit einem herausragenden P/L Verhältnis  speziell unter den Spielebeamern punkten kann- und er ist der mit Abstand günstigste 1080p Beamer der "echte" 120Hz schafft- soweit ich weiß gut 1000€ günstiger als die billigste Alternative.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (9. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Schließe mich GxGamer an


----------



## Cleriker (9. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie man an meinem "Gefällt mir" erkennen an, pflichte ich Superwip bei. Interesse ist da.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



KaterTom schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist aber schon 2,5 Jahre alt. Inzwischen hat sich doch bei den HDDs und SSDs einiges getan. Und es gibt SSD-caching. Und Win 8, fastboot und UEFI-Bios für Grakas die das booten von Win 8 nochmal beschleunigen. (oder essentieller Bestandteil von fastboot sind?)


 
Neuere Zahlen kann ich nicht liefern, aber das Starten eines Browsers mit 7 Tabs brauchte vor *noch längerer Zeit* 2,29 Sekunden von einem Revodrive der ersten Generation (ich vermute mal, die Eckdaten heutiger SSDs sind nicht besser), 1,81 Sekunden von einer normalen SSD, 1,75 Sekunden von einer gut 7200er HDD und 1,66 Sekunden von deren zwei. Oder anders gesagt: Im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit nahezu gleich, gefühlt sowieso.

Boottests von Windows hat PCGH häufiger gemacht. Der letzte, der mir einfällt, war letzten Sommer beim Test zum gerade-wieder-aktuellen-Thema SSD-Caching. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass alt genug ist, um keine Verkäufe zu runinieren, wenn ichs abtippe:
HDD 64 Sekunden, SSD 35/36 Sekunden, Caching-Lösungen dazwischen: Intel 42/44 Sekunden, diverse Nvelo-Varianten 40-43 Sekunden, Seagate Momentus XT 40-42 Sekunden. (jeweils Win7 komplett inklusive ein paar Autostart sachen)
Ich hoffe mal, dass der Test mit den neuen SSHDs wiederholt wird, die Momentus XT mit ihren 2,5" Plattern war ja ziemlich gebremst.


----------



## Techki (11. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ICh würde mir für die Nächste Ausgabe das Thema *VOLTAGE LOCK * wünschen da es für Übertakter immer mehr zum Problem wird .
Und was dagegen tun könnte


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Techki schrieb:


> ICh würde mir für die Nächste Ausgabe das Thema *VOLTAGE LOCK * wünschen da es für Übertakter immer mehr zum Problem wird .
> Und was dagegen tun könnte



Ich schließe mich Techki u. meinen Vorrednern an. 
Außerdem wäre mal wieder ein Vergleich zwischen Teamspeak, Skype, Ventrilo, Steam usw. (gibt es schon neue Alternativen?) interessant.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aufgrund dieses Threads ist mir die Idee gekommen: Wieso nicht mal ein Test von verschiedenen Steckdosenleisten unterschiedlicher Preisklassen inkl. Belastungsszenario? Ich selbst besitze eine wie im Anfangspost erwähnte Brennenstuhl-Leiste im Wert von 50€, wo auch so eine Sicherung integriert ist. Angeblich (lt. Umverpackung) gewährt Brennestuhl ja auch eine Versicherung in Höhe von bis zu 5 Mio € im Falle eines Schadens... 

Da mir Stiftung Warentest immer einen etwas faden Beigeschmack zu haben scheint, wäre ein Redaktionstest schon mal interessant. Ich denke, da ja so ziemlich jeder PC-Nutzer eine Steckerleiste verwendet, wäre das sicher mal einen Beitrag in der Print wert.


----------



## RG Now66 (13. März 2013)

Hi
Folding at home benchmarks insbesonders mit nvidia titan würde mich interessieren.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gerne einen Test mit SGSSAA - ob es sich in den MSAA-Unterstützenden DX11-Titeln problemlos aktivieren lässt, obs sonst irgendwelche Probleme macht, und wie grausam es die Frameraten niedermetzelt.


----------



## ChrisMSI (22. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ihr habt in einer aussage ganz kurz über die mad catz strike 7 berichtet und seit diesem tag warte ich sehnsüchtig auf einen test dieser tastatur, ich will sie haben und da ihr immer sehr genaue test durchführt warte ich schon lange das dieses modell ausführlich getestet wird....um mir einen überblick zu machen da ich viel auf eure bewertung gebe und bei einem solchem preis nicht in die tonne greifen will

würde mich also freuen wenn ihr euch da mal hinreissen lassen würdet


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Test von X79-Brettern bis 300€. Bevorzugt die mit 8 RAM-Bänken


----------



## Dante1611 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen Artikel mit Tipps zum Übertakten der aktuellen SB- und IB-Prozessoren (gerne auch mit den FX-Prozzis) mit dem besondern Augenmerk auf Spannungserhöhung per Offset oder VCore.


----------



## Techki (22. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Voltage Lock !!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was alte Karte noch so können also zum Beispiel X1950GT/Pro/XT/XTX oder eine GF 7600GT/7800GTX/7950GT/etc...


----------



## Homerclon (23. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@Crimson
Die waren doch erst im 1 Mio (leicht übertrieben bei der Anzahl ) GraKa Vergleich vertreten, sogar noch deutlich ältere, auch Voodoo-GraKas. In Ausgabe 02/13 Seite 32 ff.

Meinst nicht auch das einmal im Jahr ausreicht?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Homerclon hat's erfasst! Den großartigen, weltweit einzigartigen Artikel kann man (mit Heft drumherum) hier nachbestellen: PC Games Hardware Magazin 02/2013 - Monatsausgaben - Heftbestellung



Techki schrieb:


> Voltage Lock !!


 
Bisschen genauer, bitte. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es würde mich freuen, wenn ihr in der nächsten Ausgabe mal was zu Wasserkühlern sagt oder evtl. sogar ein Round-Up von Kühlern von unterschiedlichen Herstellern wie EK, Koolance, XSPC etc.


----------



## Techki (23. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bisschen genauer, bitte.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Voltage Lock bei den Neuen Karten ( HD 7970 usw.) Warum ? und was kann man dagegen machen  
Welche Karten haben keinen Voltage Lock . Evtl. mal Hersteller fragen was die dazu sagen .


----------



## Squarefox (23. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

CPU-Kühler Test sind immer gut.


----------



## derBoo (24. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Interessante Themen? Vll mal n paar Seiten über HTPCs (welche Prozessoren, SSD und/oder HDD, optimale Kühlung, leise Netzteile oder doch Pico PSU... das  garniert mit passender Infrastruktur (NAS, Router, Wlan oder Lan) und ´n paar Infos über XBMC, Openelec und was noch so wichtig ist, wenn man seine Filmesammlung gemütlich auf dem TV ansehen möchte... könnte n "Heftfüllender" Artikel mit viel Informationsgehalt werden.


----------



## ChrisMSI (24. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Techki schrieb:


> Voltage Lock !!


 bin ich voll dafür schlieslich will man das maximum aus seiner karte holen vorallem wenn der originalkühler noch massig reserven hat


----------



## th_fn_styles (24. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gaming-Notebooks fände ich interessant bzw. Vergleiche aktueller Mobile-Grafiklösungen. Wenn ich mir die Forenfragen so ansehe, scheint es dafür "Bedarf" zu geben.


----------



## jayzee1980 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Midi Gehäuse / Big Tower Gehäuse im Oberklasse Preissegment ( 80 - 120 EUR) würde mich interessieren. Dessen Ausstattung und vorinstallierte Lüfter, sowie Aufrüst-Optionen für Wakü und Radi's. 

In der 150. Ausgabe wurden lediglich die Gehäuse der Einsteiger-Klasse getest. Danach wollte ich mehr wissen.


----------



## Cleriker (29. März 2013)

Oberklasse für 80-120 Euro? Wo sortierst du denn mein TJ11 ein?


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wo sortierst du denn mein TJ11 ein?


 
Das solltest du lieber nicht fragen.


----------



## Perry (29. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich bin un war ja immer ein großer Fan der alten Wissenartikel in den frühen Ausgaben, wie wär es denn mit einer Serie zu Fertigungstechniken, wie weit geht der Weg noch mit Lithographie und was kommt danach u.s.w. Was hat es mit High K oder SiOI  auf sich.

Bei Notebooks bin ich ja ein Fan von Subnotebooks, da ich meines auch nicht überwiegend zum zocken einsetze, sondern vor allem für unterwegs im Zug oder wenn ich irgendwo hin verreist bin, dann ist ein 13,3" oder 14" Notebook schon ne ecke praktische als so ein 17" oder 18" Monster.
Da wär ja mal ein Test auch nicht schlecht.
Bei Audio könnte man ja mal testen was klingt besser onboard sound per Tos Link in nen Receiver oder aus ner Soundkarte und dann Analog in die Boxen.


----------



## Drizztly (29. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aktueller Grafikkartenvergleich mit den allerneusten Modellen und vorallem viele verschieden Hersteller/Modelle. Wäre besonders an einem Vergleichstest der als besonders leisen deklarierten Grafikkarten der GTX670-Reihe á la Asus DC2, Gigabyte WF3, EVGA, KFA² usw. interessiert. Auch ein Vergleich zu den besonders leisen Radeon-Modellen wäre toll.


----------



## Lieschen (29. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein umfangreicherer CPU-Test mit Crysis 3 wäre schön.

Kleiner Tipp: Im Einkaufsführer steht seid ein paar Monaten die falsche Leistungsangabe beim 3930K.


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. März 2013)

Wünsche mir mal einen großen test der gehäuse nicht nur der high modelle sondern auch der modelle von ms-tech usw. Xfx baut nun auch gehäuse. 

Oder einen großen test über gaming mäuse von rat, cm storm sentinel,logitech,razer und und und.


Mfg


----------



## Spinal (29. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände mal eine Analyse der Treiberentwicklung interessant.
Die Radeon 7970, bei erscheinen gerade mal 10% schneller als eine GTX 580 hat ordentliche Sprünge gemacht. Das gilt natürlich für alle GCN Karten, aber auch die aktuelle Kepler Generation von Nvidia hat zugelegt.
Man könnte euren aktuellen Benchmarkparcour nehmen und mit Treibern ca. in Quartalsabschnitten seit erscheinen der jeweiligen Generation durchbenchen und die Entwicklung grafisch darstellen. Ein Bonbon wäre natürlich, eine Karte der älteren Generation dazuzunehmen, also eine Fermi und einen Cayman.

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gibt's im aktuellen* Heft.

* also der April-Ausgabe, wir sind intern natürlich schon bei der Mai-Ausgabe.


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich fände mal eine Analyse der Treiberentwicklung interessant.
> Die Radeon 7970, bei erscheinen gerade mal 10% schneller als eine GTX 580 hat ordentliche Sprünge gemacht. Das gilt natürlich für alle GCN Karten, aber auch die aktuelle Kepler Generation von Nvidia hat zugelegt.
> Man könnte euren aktuellen Benchmarkparcour nehmen und mit Treibern ca. in Quartalsabschnitten seit erscheinen der jeweiligen Generation durchbenchen und die Entwicklung grafisch darstellen. Ein Bonbon wäre natürlich, eine Karte der älteren Generation dazuzunehmen, also eine Fermi und einen Cayman.
> 
> ...


 
Ab Seite 40!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ya, ausführlich. Vorgeschmack: klick!

PCGH 05/2013: Stromfresser und Hitzequellen entlarvt, PS4 selbst bauen, PCGH-Aufrüstmatrix, Drakensang-Vollversion

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2013)

Wenn ihr nochmal an die Wärmebildkamera kommt würden mich auf jeden Fall mal Versuche mit Wakü Grafikkarten und Wakü Mainboards interessieren. Da hatte ich das ein ums andere mal nämlich das Gefühl, dass nicht alle Wärmequellen abgedeckt werden.


----------



## JackOnell (30. März 2013)

Ihr könntet mal verschiedene USB 3.0 Festplattengehäuse testen.
Im Test mit verbauter SSD am liebsten wären mir 2,5 Zoll aber das bleibt euch überlassen...


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja genau. externe Festplattengehäuse mit USB 3 Schnittstelle im Format 2,5 und 3,5 Zoll. Das ist ja die beiden gängigsten.
Welche sind gut und wo sind die Unterschiede bei den Controllern und vor allem wie lange halten die denn mir sind schon welche kaputt gegangen -- und ich meine nicht heruntergefallen. Der Controller wurde zwar als Hardware erkannt aber die verbaute Festplatte tauchte nicht mehr im Explorer auf obwohl sie ohne Case problemlos lief.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nochmal an die Wärmebildkamera kommt  würden mich auf jeden Fall mal Versuche mit Wakü Grafikkarten und Wakü  Mainboards interessieren. Da hatte ich das ein ums andere mal nämlich  das Gefühl, dass nicht alle Wärmequellen abgedeckt werden.


 
Wir werden voraussichtlich eine Thermo-Kamera kaufen und dann regelmäßig nutzen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## JackOnell (30. März 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir werden voraussichtlich eine Thermo-Kamera kaufen und dann regelmäßig nutzen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Die hat es euch angetan was ?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Ihr könntet mal verschiedene USB 3.0 Festplattengehäuse testen.
> Im Test mit verbauter SSD am liebsten wären mir 2,5 Zoll aber das bleibt euch überlassen...


 
Ja auf jeden Fall. 
Interesant wäre auch E-Sata.


----------



## Skysnake (31. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir werden voraussichtlich eine Thermo-Kamera kaufen und dann regelmäßig nutzen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Sehr schön 

Ich hoffe ihr findet eventuell dann zumindest auch ein Test-MB für die Kühlertests, welches ihr mit Lack besprühen könnt, um die unterschiedlichen Emmisionsgrade in den Griff zu bekommen.

PS:
Probiert doch auch mal so runde "Post-It" Aufkleber für Kontrollpunkte auf Kühlern, wie man Sie aus dem Büro kennt. Sollte eigentlich ähnlichen Effekt haben, lässt sich aber leicht anbringen und auch wieder entfernen. Man kann dann halt nur einzelne Punkte zuverlässig miteinander vergleichen, aber besser als gar nichts  Vielleicht taugt das ja.


----------



## JackOnell (31. März 2013)

Ich muss nochmal auf den Test für "USB-3.0-Festplattengehäuse" kommen.

Ich habe hier was gefunden, was aber nicht zufriedenstellend ist, den dort fehlen
schlicht Preisangaben, und es geht rein um die Geschwindigkeit.
Bei genauerem googlen findet man aber zu allen Probanden Probleme mit der Verarbeitung 
(schlechte Lötstellen, wackelnde oder nach kurzem Gebrauch abgebrochene USB Anschlüsse ect)
Das könnt ihr doch mit sicherheit besser 
Dann bleibt noch die Frage nach eSATA, evt lmal im direkten vergleich mit USB 3.0 und wenn ihr testet
nimmt vllt ein Gehäuse mit rein, das es in jedem MM oder Saturn ohne INET zu kaufen gibt.
Am liebsten das hier 

EDIT
Und frohe OSTERN euch allen


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da hast du recht. Langzeittests werden leider nie gemacht. 
Funktioniert die externe Platte noch wenn sie mal aus der Hosentasche gefallen ist?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr findet eventuell dann zumindest auch ein Test-MB für die Kühlertests, welches ihr mit Lack besprühen könnt, um die unterschiedlichen Emmisionsgrade in den Griff zu bekommen.



Würde ich nicht drauf wetten. In der aktuellen Ausgabe wird das Problem nicht einmal thematisiert, sondern Emissionswerte verschiedenster Bauteile direkt und mit suggerierter Absolutheit in Temperaturen umgedeutet. Wenigstens einen Temperaturfühler hätte man mal auf frei zugängliche Chips kleben können


----------



## gockelmax (31. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da in naher Zukunft wahrscheinlich wieder ein Prozessorupgrade ansteht, würde mich mal interessieren, ob in Zukunft SMT noch (un-)sinniger wird (wegen den 8-Kernern in den nächsten Konsolen (<= oder nur in der PS4?))
Oder ob es sinnvoller ist auf AMD's 8-Kerner zu setzten.
Ich finde die nächsten Jahre werden sowieso spannend hinsichtlich der Mulicoreoptimierung. War AMD mit der Bulldozer Architektur (wieder einmal) zu früh dran?
Werden die einstmals als spieleuntauglich gescholtenen Bulldozer (evtl sogar 1. Gen) die i5/i7s schlagen (FPS, nicht Stromverbrauch)?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

SMT lohnt sich immer dann, wenn ein Programm genug Threads hat (mittlerweile meist der Fall), nicht sonderlich effizient bei der Kernauslastung ist (daran wird sich wohl nichts ändern) und nicht von einem Hauptthread limitiert wird (das sollte sich zwar irgendwann mal bessern, aber über den Umweg Konsole nur in Leistungsregionen, die eher Tablets betreffen).
Mit Bulldozer hat das aber alles nichts zu tun. Das Problem von Bulldozer sind kleine Caches und fehlende Fließkomma-Leistung. Die Unterteilung der Integereinheiten ist eher ein Nebenkriegsschauplatz (auch wenn 50% Nachteil gegenüber Sandy Bridge ein Pferdefuß sind. Aber selbst bei Ansprechung aller "Kerne" hätte Bulldozer nur 33% mehr Einheiten zur Verfügung, bei niedrigerem Takt und niedrigerer Pro-Taktleistung). Womit Bulldozer zulegen könnte, ist FMA-Nutzung. Blöd nur, dass Bulldozer FMA4 nutzt, während Intel FMA3 verwendet, was seit Trinitiy von AMD zusätzlich unterstützt wird. Es wird also nie jemand für die paar Bulldozer-Käufer ein FMA4 optimiertes Spiel rausbringen.


----------



## Superwip (31. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Da hast du recht. Langzeittests werden leider nie gemacht.
> Funktioniert die externe Platte noch wenn sie mal aus der Hosentasche gefallen ist? /QUOTE]
> 
> Solche Tests erfordern aber prinzipiell mehrere Testmuster, deren mögliche Zerstörung man in Kauf nehmen muss; das ist ziemlich teurer.
> ...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass Bulldozer FMA4 nutzt, während Intel FMA3 verwendet, was seit Trinitiy von AMD zusätzlich unterstützt wird. Es wird also nie jemand für die paar Bulldozer-Käufer ein FMA4 optimiertes Spiel rausbringen.


Zambezi kann nur FMA4, Vishera kann auch FMA3 wie Trinity (beide Piledriver).


----------



## gockelmax (1. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hab zwar hier ein paar Stapel PCGH rumliegen, aber bin mir dennoch nicht sicher ob folgendes Thema schon behandelt wurde:
"HSA, was ist das und wie funktioniert es?"


Ein weiteres sehr interessantes Thema wäre die Zukunft des (Gaming-)PCs.
Falls HSA wirklich einschlägt in den nächsten Jahren, gibt es dann bald keine dedizierten Grafikkarten mehr sondern nur noch APUs(/Intel Äquivalent)? (wär bestimmt ne spaßige Vorstellung für NVidia)
Cloud-gaming?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

So was ähnliches gab es bereits in 02/2013: "Die Zukunft des Spiele-PCs" dort wird auch ausgiebig SoC (System on a Chip) behandelt. 

Edit: @ PCGH: Wie wäre es, wenn ihr in der nächsten Ausgabe die Aprilscherze vorstellt.  So gäbe es danach nicht so ein Choas wie letztes Jahr (z.B. mit Cloud Computing u. Win8 mit Ray-Tracing).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



gockelmax schrieb:


> "HSA, was ist das und wie funktioniert es?"


Steht seit einigen Wochen auf dem Plan, wir arrangieren derzeit noch Interviews etc.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (2. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal interessieren,wie sich alte SSDs mit neuen Firmwares schlagen.
Ihr habt das online für die Crucial m4 mal gemacht von FW 0001 auf 0009 und das hat so 20% gebracht.
Haben das andere Firmwares bzw. SSDs auch so sehr?

Sollte sich ja ähnlich präsentieren lassen, wie der BF3-Treiber-Reloaded Artikel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wo wir gerade bei SSDs sind: Hat Seagate schon was von den neuen 3,5" Caching Platten gezeigt und könntet ihr bei nem Test untersuchen, wie die sich im RAID 0 machen? (ggf. auch ein interessanter Performance Vergleich: 2x Seagate gegen 1x große HDD + kleine SSD mit gleichem Speicherplatz und gleichem Preis)



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Zambezi kann nur FMA4, Vishera kann auch FMA3 wie Trinity (beide Piledriver).



*grübel*
Hab ich nicht genau das gleiche gesagt 




PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Steht seit einigen Wochen auf dem Plan, wir arrangieren derzeit noch Interviews etc.


 
kann man doch abkürzen: "funktioniert bis auf weiteres nicht"  *undrenn*


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Jetzt wo ich drei Mal gelesen habe, ja - du schreibst das gleiche


----------



## Techki (4. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

zwei Betriebssysteme gleichzeitig installieren  , währe was für ne neue Ausgabe oder fürs Sonderheft noch passend


----------



## xpSyk (4. April 2013)

OC-werte und Ergebnisse für ein paar Grafikkarten (so ab 660 und 7850). Aus welcher Karte kann man am meisten raushohlen? 


Ad: Ups wohl ein paar Jahre zu spät^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. April 2013)

Ich wünsch mir immernoch einen test der beiden powercolor karten hd 7950 v2 & hd 7970 v3


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir mal wünschen dass ihr einem Phänomen nachgeht das mir das eine oder andere Mal schon unter gekommen ist.
Gerade heute wieder.
Ich habe eine HDD geleert. Also alle Daten auf eine andere HDD verschoben sodass sie im Explorer jetzt als leer angezeigt wird -- also keine Ordner und keine Dateien mehr vorhanden.
Es sind auch keine versteckten Dateien mehr vorhanden und der Mülleimer ist ebenfalls leer.
Trotzdem sind 2,5GB der Festplatte belegt wenn ich per Rechtsklick auf Eigenschaften gehe.

Aber wo sind die 2,5GB drin? In welcher Datei? 
Bereinigen des Datenträgers hat übrigens nichts daran geändert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gibt ja Reservierten Speicher. 
Schau mal unter erweiterte Systemeinstellung ob du da evt. die automatische Auslagerungsdatei drinne hast.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Gibt ja Reservierten Speicher.
> Schau mal unter erweiterte Systemeinstellung ob du da evt. die automatische Auslagerungsdatei drinne hast.


 
Muss ich echt erwähnen dass ich keine automatische Auslagerungsdatei habe?


----------



## incrediblechaos (5. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gehäuse für Waküs mit einbau möglichkeiten und gegebenfalls mit beispielen zum einbau.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (5. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gerne was über Sound lesen!


----------



## Yassen (6. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mal gerne etwas über Homeserver/Nas lesen. Das heißt Aufbau, welche Komponenten für den selbst bau, welche software nötig ist und und und


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Muss ich echt erwähnen dass ich keine automatische Auslagerungsdatei habe?


 
Die Auslagerungsdatei würde man auch sehen.
Aber lässt du dir die System Volume Information anzeigen (ne, ich weiß gerade nicht mehr, welcher Registry Eintrag nötig ist)? Auf mindestens einem meiner Laufwerke ist die 2,2 GB groß (bei den NTFS Laufwerken wird mir pauschal 0 kb angezeigt, was ich nicht so ganz glaube, Zugriffsrechte habe ich da auch nicht)


----------



## nfsgame (6. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne was über Sound lesen!


 
Genauer?


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Auslagerungsdatei würde man auch sehen.
> Aber lässt du dir die System Volume Information anzeigen (ne, ich weiß gerade nicht mehr, welcher Registry Eintrag nötig ist)? Auf mindestens einem meiner Laufwerke ist die 2,2 GB groß (bei den NTFS Laufwerken wird mir pauschal 0 kb angezeigt, was ich nicht so ganz glaube, Zugriffsrechte habe ich da auch nicht)


 
Du kannst es dir anzeigen lassen. Bei mir sind es 0kb.

Ich habe die HDD inzwischen formatiert und danach war es eben wie immer. Das NTFS Format nimmt rund 150MB weg.
Wo aber letztendlich die 2,5GB waren weiß ich nicht.
Es kommt aber auch darauf an wie lange du die HDD nutzt. Das waren bei mir schon einige Zeit und da scheint sich irgendwie immer was anzusammen was verhindert dass Windows den Speicherplatz als frei markiert.
Wahrscheinlich waren da nie 2,5GB belegt nur Windows dachte das eben.


----------



## maxmueller92 (6. April 2013)

Unsere lieblings Spiele-Dauerbrenner von 2000 aufwärts..


----------



## ASD_588 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

zeigen welche spiele mehr als von 4 kernen profitieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das machen wir doch oft ... wir testen ja fast alle AAA-Titel. Oder meinst du einen dedizierten Artikel?


----------



## Highway87 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich weiß nicht ob das schon dabei stand, aber ich fände es interessant wenn ihr mit eurer Wärmebildkamera aufnahmen bei CPU-Kühlern machen könntet. Müsste doch dann gut zu erkennen sein wie die Wärme abgeleitet wird, oder täusche ich mich?

MfG


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sowas sieht im Video sicher super aus. 
Oder Luftströmungen im Case. Wie störend sind Kabel und wie sieht perfektes KM aus?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. April 2013)

Ganz interessant wäre auch ein artikel mit wärmebildern von (lüfterlosen) netzteilen und ob sich hotspots bilden


----------



## Superwip (7. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Ich weiß nicht ob das schon dabei stand, aber ich fände es interessant wenn ihr mit eurer Wärmebildkamera aufnahmen bei CPU-Kühlern machen könntet. Müsste doch dann gut zu erkennen sein wie die Wärme abgeleitet wird, oder täusche ich mich?


 
CPU Cooler Thermal Review - CPU-Turmkühler Wärmebildkamera-Test [PCGH] - YouTube


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas sieht im Video sicher super aus.
> Oder Luftströmungen im Case. Wie störend sind Kabel und wie sieht perfektes KM aus?



Luftströmungen kriegst du mit der Kamera nicht dargestellt.




der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Ganz interessant wäre auch ein artikel mit wärmebildern von (lüfterlosen) netzteilen und ob sich hotspots bilden


 
Bei lüfterlosen wäre das in der Tat mal interessant (wenn auch ein probandenarmer Artikel), denn da hat man einen großen Kühlkörper aus einheitlichem Material und somit nicht das Problem unterschiedlicher Emissionsfaktoren.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Luftströmungen kriegst du mit der Kamera nicht dargestellt.


 
Habe ich davon geredet dass das mit einer Wärmebildkamera gefilmt werden soll?
Du kannst einen Luftstrom mit Rauch sichtbar machen und das dann filmen. Nachteil ist dass ein Case kein Windkanal ist. Die Luftgeschwindigkeiten sind langsam und verwirbeln schnell. Aber genau wegen der Verwirbellungen interessiert es mich ja.


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es gab mal ein PCGH Video wo das mit Rauchbomben mehr oder weniger Effektiv versucht wurde.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DvAmTmWfhvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Match-Maker (7. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also ich fände mal einen ausführlichen Artikel zu SLI-AA und Crossfire AA super, da dieses Thema nur sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt wird.


----------



## sb117j (7. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich finde Gehäuse für Wasserkühlungen mit Einbaumöglichkeiten und wie NAS-Systeme funkionieren bzw anzuschliessen sind.


----------



## Perry (8. April 2013)

Ist es möglich in einem Monster Gehäuse wie Beispielsweise dem neuen 900D von Corsair zwei Rechner unter zu bringen, einen Game Rechner und einen Fileserver, die getrennt voneinander laufen können.
Oder halt ein entsprechender Case Mod, der sowas leistet.


----------



## Cleriker (8. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich da eher in Richtung MountainMods umschauen an deiner Stelle. Grundsätzlich sollte es aber auch so gehen. Du kannst ja auf kleine Boards setzen z.B. Asus Gene, dann solltest du die sogar beide auf dem Mainboardträger unterbringen können. Zwei Netzteile bekommst du auf jeden Fall rein, notfalls eins in den Laufwerkskäfig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

nano-ITX und kleiner passen in jeden 5,25" Schacht, reichen für File-Server bequem aus und ersparen einem die Probleme mit unpassenden Befestigungs- und I/O-Löchern auf einem ATX-Tray.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Neben externen USB 3 Festplattengehäusen in 2,5 und 3,5 Zoll könntet ihr auch mal USB 3 Hubs und USB 3 Docking Station testen.
Also vielleicht mal ein großes Special über USB 3 inklusive Tests.


----------



## Computer_Freak (8. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hab hier schon mal einen Thread aufgemacht, fänd ich auch mal interesant  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/267849-komplett-pc-test.html


----------



## Superwip (9. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Ich würde mich da eher in Richtung MountainMods umschauen an deiner Stelle. Grundsätzlich sollte es aber auch so gehen. Du kannst ja auf kleine Boards setzen z.B. Asus Gene, dann solltest du die sogar beide auf dem Mainboardträger unterbringen können. Zwei Netzteile bekommst du auf jeden Fall rein, notfalls eins in den Laufwerkskäfig.


 
Es gibt SBCs ("Single Board Computer"), die in einen 5,25 oder sogar 3,5" Schacht passen- mit Mainboard, CPU, RAM, SSD und allen nötigen Anschlüssen, meist müssen sie nur mit 12V versorgt werden was das Hauptnetzteil einfach nebenbei übernehmen kann. Die Leistungsfähigsten Modelle sind immerhin mit gesockelten Sandy Bridge oder Ivy Bridge Mobil CPUs ausgestattet wobei die Kühlung unter den beengten Platzverhältnissen unter Umständen nicht ganz einfach ist, billig sind sie auch nicht. Wenn man mit weniger Leistung auskommt gibt es aber auch etliche günstigere Modelle mit ATOM, AMD Geode oder einem ARM SoC.

Siehe etwa:
COMMELL LE-37B 3.5" SBC Support 3nd generation Intel® Core™ i7/i5/i3 Mobile Processor


----------



## Perry (9. April 2013)

Ich liebe dieses Forum, ich habe ne blöde Idee, äußere sie und schon werde ich bombardiert mit Lösungsansätzen wie diese Idee umzusetzen wär.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wir sind stolz drauf, blöde Ideen schon Jahre vor allen anderen gehabt, durchdacht und ausgearbeitet (und manchmal sogar umgesetzt zu haben) 


Mir kam übrigens noch eine Idee fürs Heft, bzw. die DVD, die ggf. gar nicht mal so blöd ist:
Während einer gestrigen Zwangs-Internetpause habe ich auf meinem Rechner ein paar ältere Demos gefunden und mich gefragt, warum die Vollversion dazu oder zu ähnlichem nie auf z.B. ner PCGH aufgetaucht ist. Und dann hab ich weiter überlegt und kam irgendwie zu dem Schluss, dass die Genres z.T. recht einseitig auf bekannte Namen, vor allem aus dem ~Rollenspielumfeld konzentriert sind. Ab und zu nochmal etwas sehr actionlastiges, das wars fast schon.
Wie wäre es, wenn man der an Hardcore-Zockern reichen PCGH-Leserschaft mal ein bißchen was abseits des Mainstreams vorsetzt? Ein gutes Rennspiel, staubtrockene Rundenstrategie, kreative Indietitel, Flugsimulatoren (Take On Helicopters brachte mich zum schreiben dieses Post - und zur Einsicht, dass ich doch häufiger aufrüsten muss) oder auch einfach mal uralte Klassiker (in Kooperation mit GOG?) - das sind alles Dinge, die hier jeder zweite zu schätzen scheint oder zumindest technisch interessant findet, die aber bei sehr vielen gerade so nicht die Schwelle zu "und kauf ich mir auch" überschreiten. Umgekehrt sind diese Spiele für Casual Gamer komplett uninteressant und könnten somit ggf. sehr günstig im Einkauf sein, weil dem Entwickler genau 0 € an Einnahmen aus Casual-Gamer-Grabbelkisten entgehen, wenn er das Spiel als Heft-CD vertreibt.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> warum die Vollversion dazu oder zu ähnlichem nie auf z.B. ner PCGH aufgetaucht ist.


 
Das hat sicher was mit den Rechteinhabern zu tun.
PCGH würde schon gerne wollen dass das eine oder andere Game mit auf der DVD ist doch der Rechteinhaber will das nicht und daher gibt es das eben nicht.


----------



## ASD_588 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Das machen wir doch oft ... wir testen ja fast alle AAA-Titel.


man sollte davon eine liste mit mehreren spiele machen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ok, ist notiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@Treshold: Deswegen weise ich ja ausdrücklich auf Spiele hin, bei denen ich davon ausgehe, dass es im Interesse des Rechteinhabers wäre 
Das z.B. kein Anno1701 auf die Heft-CD wandern wird (es sei denn, weil die was neues promoten wollen), ist vollkommen klar - dazu verkauft es sich noch zu gut. Und z.B. Valve verwertet alte Titel allein. Aber bei anderen Spielen könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Computec von sich aus nicht nachfragt, weil man mit gewissen Entwicklern z.B. keine PC Action Leser gewinnen kann.
Aber eben ggf. PCGHler.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Treshold: Deswegen weise ich ja ausdrücklich auf Spiele hin, bei denen ich davon ausgehe, dass es im Interesse des Rechteinhabers wäre



Jetzt verstehe ich dich. 
Aber ich kenne nur wenige Publisher die was zu verschenken haben. 
Es muss ja auch für den Publisher was herausspringen wenn PCGH ein Game von ihm mit dem Heft anbietet.
Und Free Games die ich trotzdem noch registrieren oder freischalten oder nur mit Online Zwang nutzen kann können die Publisher auch als Gratis Version gerne behalten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dem schließe ich mich an 
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass ein paar Publisher ihre Werke zumindest sehr preisgünstig abgeben (weil sie die sonst nämlich verschenken müssten). Ganz umsonst sind die bisherigen Vollversionen ja sicherlich auch nicht, nur gegebenenfalls durch die größere Auflage zusätzlich ctec-Hefte auch bei größeren Beträgen noch refinanzierbar.


----------



## TempestX1 (10. April 2013)

Stromverbrauch von Mainboards gestaffelt in Ausstatungskategorien.


----------



## Teletubby666 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich habe schon länger ein Anliegen, wegen dessen ich mich jetzt auch in diesem Forum angemeldet habe:

Seit Monaten erscheinen bei euch immer wieder Artikel, bei denen es ums konsolenartige Spielen von PC Spielen am TV geht.

Ich selbst habe meinen Spiele-Rechner nicht im Wohnzimmer stehen und auch nicht vor, den aus meiner Schreibtischecke zu entfernen. Manchmal spiele ich aber auch ganz gerne mal das eine oder andere Spiel per Gamepad am TV. Darum nutze ich seit über einem Jahr einen Asus Wavi HDMI-over-Wireless Transmitter mit einigermaßen brauchbaren Resultaten. Bestimmt gibt es da aber auch besseres, alleine der begrenzten Datenrate des WLAN Standards wegen.

Mich würde - da es im Internet kaum brauchbare Informationen oder Vergleiche gibt - eine Vorstellung der erhältlichen HDMI-over-IP bzw. HDMI-over-LAN Transmitter interessieren. Für alle, die sich nicht extra einen (spieletauglichen!) HTPC zulegen wollen, wäre das bestimmt interessant!

Ich hoffe, den einen oder anderen überzeugt zu haben!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und dann hab ich weiter überlegt und kam irgendwie zu dem Schluss, dass die Genres z.T. recht einseitig auf bekannte Namen, vor allem aus dem ~Rollenspielumfeld konzentriert sind. Ab und zu nochmal etwas sehr actionlastiges, das wars fast schon. Wie wäre es, wenn man der an Hardcore-Zockern reichen PCGH-Leserschaft mal ein bißchen was abseits des Mainstreams vorsetzt? Ein gutes Rennspiel, staubtrockene Rundenstrategie, kreative Indietitel, Flugsimulatoren (Take On Helicopters brachte mich zum schreiben dieses Post - und zur Einsicht, dass ich doch häufiger aufrüsten muss) oder auch einfach mal uralte Klassiker (in Kooperation mit GOG?) - das sind alles Dinge, die hier jeder zweite zu schätzen scheint oder zumindest technisch interessant findet, die aber bei sehr vielen gerade so nicht die Schwelle zu "und kauf ich mir auch" überschreiten. Umgekehrt sind diese Spiele für Casual Gamer komplett uninteressant und könnten somit ggf. sehr günstig im Einkauf sein, weil dem Entwickler genau 0 € an Einnahmen aus Casual-Gamer-Grabbelkisten entgehen, wenn er das Spiel als Heft-CD vertreibt.


 
Helau,

Also wir haben nicht nur RPGs, auch wenn die jetzt natürlich gehäuft kamen.
Gear Grinder (Racer mit Waffen)
King's Bounty (RPG-Strategie)
Flatout 2

usw. 

Generell gilt: Indie wird ganz schwer, weil die wenigsten in der Lage wären, uns mal eben 50.000+ Keys zu geben. Und mit Steam und GoG ist die Zusammenarbeit auch extrem schwer.


----------



## Skysnake (11. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Warum ist es schwierig für die euch 50k Keys zu geben?


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich will keinen Key haben sondern eine DVD. 
Nieder mit dem Online Zwang.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Helau,
> 
> Also wir haben nicht nur RPGs, auch wenn die jetzt natürlich gehäuft kamen.
> Gear Grinder (Racer mit Waffen)
> ...



Flatout2?
Das muss mir entgangen sein.



> Generell gilt: Indie wird ganz schwer, weil die wenigsten in der Lage wären, uns mal eben 50.000+ Keys zu geben.



Ich will kein DRM, ich will spielen 
Aber wenn GoG kein Interesse hat, ist es natürlich schwer, ältere Titel anzubieten, ohne Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit aktuellen Systemen zu riskieren. (Was schade ist, denn irgendwie ist mein Exemplar von Crimson Skies verschwunden  )


----------



## Superwip (13. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Flatout2?
> Das muss mir entgangen sein.


 
Ist schon etwas länger her.


----------



## Klarostorix (14. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich schlage als Vollversionen für die Zukunft mal Star Wars - Knights of the Old Republic (II) vor - als kleiner Trost zum Ende von Star Wars 1313. Sind zwar schon ein wenig älter die beiden Spiele, aber nachdem ich den ersten Teil fast durch hab und ihn für exzellent befunden habe, scheint mir das ein guter Vorschlag zu sein, der sicherlich den ein oder anderen Anhänger finden wird. Wäre schön, wenn sich das machen ließe. 

Gruß


----------



## Homerclon (15. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei einer KotORII VV sollte gleich noch gleich noch die TSL Restored Content Mod von Deadly Streams (Multilingual) auf der DVD sein. Oder zumindest im Heft mit URL darauf hinweisen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Activision rückt leider keine Lizenzen für Covermount raus.


----------



## Klarostorix (15. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das ist sehr bedauerlich...


----------



## Superwip (18. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände einmal eine genaue Beschreibung aller Messverfahren und Messgeräte, insbesondere zum Messen der von Bildschirmeigenschaften interressant. Ziel sollte es dabei sein eigene Tests soweit wie möglich mit PCGH Tests direkt vergleichbar zu machen.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (18. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dachte immer PCGH gibt bei jedem Test an mit was und warum sie damit messen.Wenn dir das nicht gefällt sie suchen meistens Praktikanten. ( Redakteure haben auch nur einen 10 Stunden Tag)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich fände einmal eine genaue Beschreibung aller Messverfahren und Messgeräte, insbesondere zum Messen der von Bildschirmeigenschaften interressant. Ziel sollte es dabei sein eigene Tests soweit wie möglich mit PCGH Tests direkt vergleichbar zu machen.


 
Schau fürs Erste mal hier rein: Hands-on-Review Dell Ultrasharp U3014: Neuer 30-Zöller mit 2.560 x 1.600 Pixeln



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Dachte immer PCGH gibt bei jedem Test an mit  was und warum sie damit messen.Wenn dir das nicht gefällt sie suchen  meistens Praktikanten. ( Redakteure haben auch nur einen 10 Stunden Tag)


 
Nicht immer ist Platz zur Erklärung der Testmethoden (bei Grafikkarten meistens ...), zumal der immer gleiche Text Stammleser langweilen würde. Findet eine Überarbeitung der Testmethodik statt, tun wir diese natürlich kund.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich glaube, Superwip wollte eher zusätzliche Details zur Technik. Bei den normalen Beschreibungen des Testverfahrens wird beschrieben, welche Parameter/Benchmarks/... gemessen werden - aber es wird meist nicht oder nur ganz grob beschrieben, wie die eigentliche Messung erfolgt.
(Wobei ichn nicht glaube, dass das ganze nachstellbar wird, wenn man weiß, z.B. welche Messgeräte mit welchen Einstellungen welche Farbwechsel wie auswerten, um die "Reaktionszeit" eines Monitors zu ermitteln. Da fehlen einem dann schlichtweg identische Messgeräte zum nachstellen. Aber ggf. ist die detaillierte Arbeitsweise von PCGH an sich ja schon ein interessantes Thema für einige Leser.)


----------



## OctoCore (18. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das z.B. kein Anno1701 auf die Heft-CD wandern wird (es sei denn, weil die was neues promoten wollen), ist vollkommen klar - dazu verkauft es sich noch zu gut.


 Hm... ich habe mal in meinem Heft-CD/DVD-Stapel gekramt (da sind aber nicht nur die von Computec vertreten) - und siehe da: Anno 1701, Dezember 2012.  
Ist allerdings nicht von einer PC(A/G/GH).


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Compute knausert eben. Andere sind großzügiger.


----------



## Perry (18. April 2013)

Vielleicht sind die Dreingaben der einzige Grund dieses Magazin überhaupt zu kaufen


----------



## OctoCore (18. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vielleicht kann ein Verlag solche Dreingaben exklusiv ordern - für andere dauerts dann. 



Perry schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die Dreingaben der einzige Grund dieses Magazin überhaupt zu kaufen


 
Du meinst jetzt aber nicht die PCGH, gell?!


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt aber nicht die PCGH, gell?!


 
Wieso? Kaufst du die PCGH wegen des Inhalts?


----------



## Perry (18. April 2013)

Das bezog sich auf das Magazin mit Anno 1701, ich schaue mit DVD's fasst nie an, keine Ahnung warum ich überhaupt so ein Abo habe.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wer die Ausgabe 12/2010 sein Eigen nennt, findet einen Vergleich von verschiedenen Testprogrammen für CPUs vor:

- Cinebench R11.5, CPU-Test
- Hyper Pi v0.99b, 32M
- Wprime v2.04, 1024M
- Prime 95 v25.6, Small FFTs
- Maxx Pi² Preview, 256M
- Core Damage
- Core 2 Max Perf v1.7
- Intel Burn Test v2.50
- OCCT v3.1.0, OCCT-Test
- Y-Cruncher v0.5.4 Build 9148, „Stress Test”
- Linx v0.6.4

Das Gleiche auch für RAM:

- Memtest 86+ v4.10
- HCI Memtest v4.0, 3.600 MiByte
- 2 x Prime 95 v25.6, Blend
- 2 x Prime 95 v.25.6, Blend (4 Threads)
- Prime 95 v25.6, Blend
- Windows-Arbeitsspeicherdiagonsetool
- 2 x Roadkil's RAM Test v1.0
- Roadkils RAM Test v1.0
- Hyper Pi

... und für Grafikkarten:

- PCGH-VGA-Tool
- Furmark
- MSI Kombustor
- ATI Tray Tools
- 3DMark Advantage

Getestet  wurde, welches Programm Instabilität schneller aufdeckt, welche  Maximaltemperaturen erzeugt werden und welche Leistungsaufnahme erreicht  wurde. Wer dafür ist, dass wir einen solchen Artikel 2013 mit  neuerer Hardware und aktualisierter Software durchzuführen, der möge  dies mit einem "Gefällt mir" bekunden.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was noch mit rein könnte:

... HDDs & SSDs:

- CrystalDiskInfo
- HD Tune 2.55 Portable
- ATTO Disk Benchmark
- AS SSD Benchmark 1.7.4739.38088

_________________________________
*Themen*

Portable Programme.


----------



## OctoCore (18. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso? Kaufst du die PCGH wegen des Inhalts?


 
Ja, ich bin einer von den beiden, die sie tatsächlich mal lesen.  
Was anderes lässt sich bei der Papierqualität auch nicht mit ihr anfangen. 



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wer die Ausgabe 12/2010 sein Eigen nennt [...]
> Wer dafür ist, dass wir einen solchen Artikel 2013 mit  neuerer Hardware und aktualisierter Software durchzuführen, der möge  dies mit einem "Gefällt mir" bekunden.



Heiliger Gambrinus - 2010 - war das nicht kurz nach dem Milleniumbug?
Auf jeden Fall ist das Äonen her - es wird wirklich mal Zeit für ein Update.


----------



## Superwip (18. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Schau fürs Erste mal hier rein: Hands-on-Review Dell Ultrasharp U3014: Neuer 30-Zöller mit 2.560 x 1.600 Pixeln


 
Was wird für ein Colorimenter verwendet? Welche Software wird bei der Messung von Reaktionszeit und Inputlag genutzt und wo bekommt man sie?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (19. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Was wird für ein Colorimenter verwendet? Welche Software wird bei der Messung von Reaktionszeit und Inputlag genutzt und wo bekommt man sie?


 
Programm für Inputlag und Reaktionszeit: smtt.thomasthiemann.com - SMTT Website"

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde neue Kühler interessieren. Also was ist für dieses Jahr geplant?
Und was ist aus dem Alpenföhn Everest geworden?


----------



## Perry (19. April 2013)

Was ist eigentlich aus der Flüssigmetall Technik von Danamics geworden, ich war ja einer der wenigen der so einen Kühler hatte und fand die Technik eigentlich toll.


----------



## Superwip (19. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Programm für Inputlag und Reaktionszeit: smtt.thomasthiemann.com - SMTT Website"


 
Interressant; ich dachte bisher das es sich dabei nur um eine Stoppuhr handelt.



> Was ist eigentlich aus der Flüssigmetall Technik von Danamics geworden, ich war ja einer der wenigen der so einen Kühler hatte und fand die Technik eigentlich toll.


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/121836-danamics-konkurs-3.html#post2372026


----------



## Perry (19. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

das mit dem Konkurs wusste ich, hatte auch damals eine User News geschrieben, die Technik war aber vielversprechend, daher richtete sich meine Frage dahin ob sie inzwischen irgendwo wiederauferstanden ist.


----------



## Superwip (19. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nein, ist sie wohl nicht.

Heatpipes sind technisch einfacher, billiger, etablierter und brauchen keine Energieversorgung. Sie leisten zwar nicht das selbe wie Flüssigmetall reichen aber durchaus aus um alle aktuellen CPUs zu kühlen. Die etablierten Hersteller scheuen daher wohl Investitionen in solch radikal neue (oder zumindest nicht etablierte) Technologien auch wenn man damit ein gewichtiges Alleinstellungsmerkmal hätten.



> hatte auch damals eine User News


 
Ich hab _deine_ News verlinkt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vor allen Dingen wird die Nische der Kühler-mit-etwas-besseren-Wärmetransport-als-mit-Heatpipes-möglich mittlerweile sehr erfolgreich von Kompaktwasserkühlungen ausgefüllt, die deutlich billiger, flexibler und prinzipiell leichter sind, als die Flüssigmetalltechnik.


----------



## OctoCore (20. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die KompaktWaküs, die es mit dem alten Danamics-Kühler aufnehmen können (oder mit den üblichen Verdächtigen aus der Twin-Tower-Heatpipe-Oberliga), liegen auch schon im dreistelligen Eurobereich - von deutlich billiger kann da wohl kaum die Rede sein.

Im Kühlbereich herrscht im Grunde Stillstand - von den innovativen Neuerungen, von denen man ab und zu in diversen News liest, hat es entweder keine in den Alltag geschafft oder ist eben wieder sang- und klanglos verschwunden.


----------



## Cleriker (20. April 2013)

Deutlich billiger soll sich hier wohl eher auf die Herstellungskosten beziehen, denke ich.


----------



## Superwip (20. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eine Flüssigmetallkühlung hat auch gegenüber einer WaKü erhebliche Vorteile: das Flüssigmetall hat eine höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit und es kann mit einer Magnetohydrodynamischen Pumpe bewegt werden welche keine beweglichen Teile enthält und daher absolut verschleißfrei und lautlos ist.

Dem stehen aber auch Nachteile gegenüber: zumindest das auch von Danamics eingesetzte NaK ist chemisch sehr aggressiv, und an der Luft selbstentzündlich, ein Einsatz von Schläuchen ist aus Brandschutzgründen riskant. Eine Magnetohydrodynamische Pumpe benötigt ein Vorschaltgerät das eine hohe Stromstärke mit geringer Spannung erzeugen kann und die Herstellung ist natürlich auch teuer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist bei aktiver Bewegung des Mediums egal, die niedrigere Wärmekapazität gegenüber ein Wasser ein Nachteil. Einzig die geringe Lautstärke (bei hohem Stromverbrauch und Aufwand) ist ein handfester Pluspunkt - aber wie der boomende Markt mit lauten Kompaktwaküs beweist, honorieren die Kunden diesen viel zu wenig. Ein-Bißchen-stärker-als-Heatpipe-Kühler-leiser-als-Kompaktwakü-etwas-billiger-als-echte-Wakü war offensichtlich eine zu kleine Nische, als dass Danamics darin hätte überleben können.


Und ja, mit den Kosten meinte ich die Herstellung - der Endpreis war offensichtlich nicht so hoch angesetzt, dass man davon hat leben können. Wobei man ganz klar sagen muss: In Tests lag der Supperlegra seinerzeit nur knapp vor einer H50 und kostete 100-120 €. Für 80 € bekommt man heute eine H100 mit 240er Radiator, die deutlich besser kühlt. Das ist eindeutig auch für den Endkunden billiger.


----------



## Superwip (20. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit eines flüssigen Kühlmediums ist sehrwohl von Vorteil- im Grenzbereich zwischen Kühlerboden und flüssigem Kühlmedium.

Auch wenn ich keine Tests kenne bin ich mir sicher das Flüssigmetallkühler Wasserkühler im Bezug auf die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen dem zu kühlendem Bauteil und dem Kühlmedium deutlich schlagen können und das auch mit einer einfacheren Kühlergeometrie.

Das Wasserkühler mit größerer Radiatorfläche Flüssigmetallkühler schlagen können ist nicht weiter verwunderlich aber man könnte auch Flüssigmetallkühler mit größeren Radiatoren bauen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kann man eben nicht, weil man keine Schläuche verwenden kann und weil das Gesamtvolumen des Kühlmediums durch den Preis beschränkt ist.

Aber das führt hier langsam zu weit Offtopic.
Antwort auf die Frage lautet jedenfalls: Im Vergleich zu anderen Prinzipien war die Flüssigmetalltechnik am Markt nicht konkurrenzfähig, da zu teuer. Es gab bis dato keine weiteren Versuche, das zu ändern.


----------



## Superwip (20. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Man *kann* schon Schläuche verwenden und auch mit Rohren könnte man erheblich größere Kühlflächen realisieren als beim Superlaggera.

NaK ist auch nicht sooo teuer. Der Preistreiber sind nicht die Materialkosten sondern die Herstellung, der NaK Kreislauf muss unter Schutzgas befüllt und hermetisch abgeschlossen werden.


----------



## rolli (21. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

War halt echt ein Witz, dass das bockschwere Teil "Superleggera", also superleicht, hieß.
Ich musste dabei immer an die schicken Sportwagen aus Sant’Agata Bolognese denken. 

Trotzdem interessante Technik.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



rolli schrieb:


> War halt echt ein Witz, dass das bockschwere Teil "Superleggera", also superleicht, hieß.
> Ich musste dabei immer an die schicken Sportwagen aus Sant’Agata Bolognese denken.
> 
> Trotzdem interessante Technik.


 

Geht mir genauso...wobei die Italiensichen Stiere n Witz gegen Lotus, Caterham und co. sind, aber das geht jetz zu weit ins off topic. 
Wobei...auf der anderen Seite hätte das auch eine Planung von größeren Modellen ermöglicht...evtl. gab es diese Planungen ja auch.
Allerdings schließe ich mich ruyven_macaran an: Der Preis für Extremgroße Flüssigmetalkühlungen wäre in Maximalgröße bei Marktstart zu hoch gewesen...der Preis wäre zwar eventuell nach und nach leicht gesunken (bei genügend Nachfrage) aber eine WaKü wäre bei gleicher Radiatorfläche immer günstiger gewesen...schon alleine wegen den günstigeren Materialien.


----------



## sb117j (21. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Betrieb/Installation von NAS-Systemen und vergleich von verschiedenen Modellen.


----------



## Homerclon (24. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die _XFX Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, Black Edition Dual Fan_ soll eine Überarbeitung des Kühlers bekommen haben, einen kleineren.
Könntet ihr dem nachgehen, und evtl. einen Nachtest durchführen?

Gleichzeitig wäre ein Test der _XFX Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, Double Dissipation Edition_ super. Falls diese sich von der Black Edition, stärker unterscheidet, als nur geringfügig im Takt.


----------



## maxmueller92 (24. April 2013)

Der Mitarbeiter Kompetenz-Check. 

MediaMarkt vs. Saturn & Conrad -
Die Redaktionsmitglieder geben sich als nichtswissende WoW-Zocker aus die auch mal wieder steil und stabil gamen wollen.
Wer die besten Produkte empfiehlt gewinnt.


----------



## Superwip (24. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das ist garnicht so einfach; einen einzelnen Angestellten in einer einzigen Filliale zu testen wäre wohl nicht sehr aussagekräftig.

"WoW Spieler sucht irgendwas" ist wohl auch zu leicht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde es vllt. so ansetzten: Man nimmt sich eine Hand voll Redakteure, sagen wir mal drei oder vier, jeder mit seiner eigenen "Geschichte". Da müsste man sich allerdings schon mehrere ausdenken.
Danach würde ich mir pro Kette zwei oder drei Märkte aussuchen, bei den großen Ketten sollte das in erreichbarer Nähe kaum ein Problem sein. An verschiedenen Tagen werden dann die Redakteure dann zu diesen Märkten geschickt. Wenn man aber nun bedenkt, dass man bei drei Ketten und drei Märkten pro Kette, dann schon pro Redakteur es schon 9 Termine sind und dazu noch die Fahrten kommen, ist das allein an der Beschaffung der "Materialien" schon viel Aufwand, die Nacharbeitung nicht mit eingerechnet. Und das ist nur ein Kratzen an der Oberfläche. Im Grunde kann man damit auch noch nichts Aussagekräftiges machen.
Für was besseres müsste für so einen Artikel die gesamte Redaktion den ganzen Monat durch die Republik touren und ihre Eindrücke festhalten. Und das für ein Thema, das für die Zielgruppe der Zeitschrift kaum Relevanz hat.
Wenn, dann sollte man sowas als gut angelegtes Community-Projekt machen. Aber da ist die Kompetenz nicht wirklich immer gewährleistet.


----------



## Perry (25. April 2013)

Man arbeitet doch ohnehin mit einigen online Portalen wie computerbase, 3Dcenter, hardwareluxx und so zusammen, warum kann man daraus nicht einen großen gemeinsamen Test machen. So Nerd's undercover mäßig.
Am besten schickt man auch noch ein paar hübsche Mädels mit los (verkabelt) und läßt auch ein paar fragen stellen, vielleicht mit Knopf im Ohr. Oder das typische Bild der Typ zusammen mit der Frau/Freundin und dann streiten die sich auch noch ein wenig über den Preis, den Sinn u.s.w. 
Um das ganze dann aber wirklich Fair zu machen, sollte man aber auch die Filialen einiger Computer Ketten wie arlt, K&M, atelco & Co mit besuchen, sind diese wirklich besser, wie es ja der Ruf ist, oder ist es egal wohin man geht.


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2013)

Meine Mutter(Programmierer von Beruf) macht sich immer einen Spaß daraus die dumme Hausfrau raus hängen zu lassen. Und damit bekommt sie zuverlässig den besten Service. Z.B. das neuste Update auf dem Navi voraufgespielt "weil sie das ja vielleicht nicht hin bekommt".
Die Beratung an sich wird so zwar fachlich nicht besser, aber man muss den MM Verkäufern hier in der Stadt zu gute halten dass sie auch noch nie vorsätzlich versucht haben ihr Schrott an zu drehen.


----------



## maxmueller92 (25. April 2013)

Naja, ich denke das ist immer ganz vom Mitarbeiter abhängig. Ich finde es auch immer wieder lustig WENN man mal im Saturn/MM ist den unwissenden Schnösel raushängen zu lassen, der nen PC braucht.
Einmal wollte der mir nen ziemlichen Schwachsinn andrehen, hab ihn dann auf die allgemein schlechte Leistung einer GT630 hingewiesen aber er war sehr diskussionsfreudig und uneinsichtig 
Mit dem anderen hab ich mich nach 3 min auf 'Komponenten bestellen und zuhause zusammenbauen' geeinigt 
Aber in meinem Bekanntenkreis gibts es schon das ein oder andere Beispiel, wo die Verkäufer das mangelnde Wissen der Kunden einfach gnadenlos ausgenutzt haben...


----------



## Wendigo (25. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Video on demand. 

Find ich derzeitig total brennend. Weitere Produkte im Einkaufsführer wie Blu Ray Brenner usw würde ich mir auch noch wünschen.


----------



## Superwip (25. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Screencapture und Livestreaming.

Was für (Software- und auch Hardware-) Möglichkeiten gibt es und wie viel zusätzliche CPU Leistung/RAM braucht man in Abhängigkeit von der Qualität, bei Livestreaming wie viel Internet Bandbreite, bei Capture wie viel Festplattenkapazität und Geschwindigkeit.

Das Thema wurde ja schon mehrfach oberflächlich angeschnitten aber soweit ich weiß nie im Detail behandelt.


----------



## Perry (26. April 2013)

Video und Audio Kompression, welche Software, welche Hardware, nutzen von Shadern, Multicore, Kompressionsrate und Qualität.
Überführen von Video und Audio auf Portable Geräte, umwandeln von Videos für Smartphones und Tablets.
Wichtig vor allem die Bildqualität und Audioqualität.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Schließe mich meinen beiden Vorrednern an. 

Außerdem sind in den letzten paar Vollversionen der Printausgabe eigentlich nur Singleplayer-Spiele gewesen. Vielleicht könnte man da ein wenig abwechseln zwischen Spielen, die man gut auf einer LAN zocken kann und Einzelspieler-Games. 

Gruß


----------



## Superwip (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände es interessant wenn die Reflexion von Bildschirmoberflächen sowie deren Winkel- und gegebenenfalls Farbabhängigkeit in verschiedenen Betriebszuständen gemessen werden könnte da diese einen erheblichen Einfluss auf den effektiven Kontrast und gegebenenfalls das Spiegelverhalten in helleren Umgebungen hat.

Ich kenne derzeit keine einzige Seite oder Zeitschrift die derartige Tests durchführt daher wäre das auch ein schönes Alleinstellungsmerkmal.

Auch das _Messen_ des Kristalleffekts aka IPS-Glitzern wäre interessant.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie willst du eine subjektive Bildwahrnehmung "messen"


----------



## Superwip (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das IPS Glitzern ist sicherlich nicht nur subjektiv wahrnehmbar. Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich das man es *irgendwie* objektiv messen kann.

Zunächst sollte man auch analysieren wie und wo es genau entsteht.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal ein Testbericht zum V-Sync brennend interessieren. 
Das kam plötzlich im Forum so über mich, als jemand einen Thread zum V-Sync aufgemacht hat.
Das Triple Buffering wird warscheinlich kaum Praxisrelevant testbar sein (schließlich müsste man ja dann absichtlich kontrollierte FPS Drops verursachen).
Es würde mich jedoch vor allem interessieren, ob Double Buffering den Inputlag verstärkt (und wenn, dann wie stark dieser auftritt).


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich gerade nicht auf dem Schlauch stehe ist "Double Buffering" doch immer im Einsatz, auch ohne Vsync.


----------



## Spinal (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie willst du eine subjektive Bildwahrnehmung "messen"





Superwip schrieb:


> Das IPS Glitzern ist sicherlich nicht nur subjektiv wahrnehmbar. Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich das man es *irgendwie* objektiv messen kann.
> 
> Zunächst sollte man auch analysieren wie und wo es genau entsteht.



Ich denke auch, dass dies nicht nur eine subjektive Wahrnehmung ist. Wenn man dies schon nicht messen kann, so wären immerhin Bildervergleiche Möglich. Ich versuch sowas mal zu machen. Aber PCGH hat sicher besseres Equipment und mehr Erfahrung um Einstellungen zu finden, mit denen solche bilder gemacht werden können.

Entstehen tut dies an der Folie die über dem Panel liegt. Besonders bei Office Monitoren ist die Folie wie ganz ganz feines Schmiergelpapier um Spiegelungen zu vermeiden. Je nach Folie tritt das "Glitzern" (Grieseln trifft es meiner Ansicht nach eher) mehr oder weniger aggressiv auf. Eine glatte Folie lässt das Panel eben spiegeln (wie man es von vielen Laptops kennt), aber dafür gibt es kein Grieseln.
Warum es bei IPS Monitoren besonders häufig bzw. stark auftritt habe ich irgendwo mal gelesen aber nicht mehr im Kopf. Ich habe ja diese Folie auf meinem Dell 2412m entfernt, bei Interesse werde ich mal Bilder von dem Ding machen. Ohne Folie habe ich nun eine Spiegelnde Oberfläche, aber dafür ein gestochen scharfes Bild.
Leider habe ich keine Bilder vom "vorher-Zustand".

Ich finde das auch ein interessantes Thema.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Superwip (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Solange es keine Einbildung ist muss man es messen können.

Ich vermute, das der Kristalleffekt durch eine unregelmäßige, kantige Mikrostrukturierung der Entspiegelungsfolie hervorgerufen wird durch welche das Licht an einzelnen Pixeln nicht in alle Richtungen gleich stark abgelenkt wird. Das könnte man natürlich mit geeigneten Verfahren messen; nachprüfen kann ich das aber nicht, ich hab hier nur TN und PVA Monitore.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kristalleffekt haben wir in die Testtabelle aufgenommen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ein Testbericht zum V-Sync brennend interessieren.
> Das kam plötzlich im Forum so über mich, als jemand einen Thread zum V-Sync aufgemacht hat.
> Das Triple Buffering wird warscheinlich kaum Praxisrelevant testbar sein (schließlich müsste man ja dann absichtlich kontrollierte FPS Drops verursachen).
> Es würde mich jedoch vor allem interessieren, ob Double Buffering den Inputlag verstärkt (und wenn, dann wie stark dieser auftritt).


 
Double Buffering ist Standard, erst Triple Buffering bringt bei aktiver VSync weichere Bildverläufe, aber auch eine zusätzliche Latenz und höhere Speicherbelegung. Ist ja klar: Je mehr Bilder zwischengepuffert ("buffered") werden, desto länger die Zeit zwischen Kommando und Umsetzung.

Wir schauen mal. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich gerade nicht auf dem Schlauch stehe ist  "Double Buffering" doch immer im Einsatz, auch ohne Vsync.





PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Double Buffering ist Standard


 

Oh. Man lernt eben nie aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich gerade nicht auf dem Schlauch stehe ist "Double Buffering" doch immer im Einsatz, auch ohne Vsync.



Wäre jedenfalls arg ungünstig, wenn die Grafikkarte direkt auf den Monitor rendern müsste 




Superwip schrieb:


> Solange es keine Einbildung ist muss man es messen können.
> 
> Ich vermute, das der Kristalleffekt durch eine unregelmäßige, kantige Mikrostrukturierung der Entspiegelungsfolie hervorgerufen wird durch welche das Licht an einzelnen Pixeln nicht in alle Richtungen gleich stark abgelenkt wird. Das könnte man natürlich mit geeigneten Verfahren messen; nachprüfen kann ich das aber nicht, ich hab hier nur TN und PVA Monitore.


 
Sicherlich kann man die Aspekte, die diesen Effekt verursachen, messen. Aber wir reden hier eben von Strukturen, die wesentlich kleiner als ein Pixel sind und deren Auswirkungen stark richtungsgebunden sind. Man müsste die optischen Eigenschaften der Oberfläche im nm Bereich analysieren, das geht aber weit über die Möglichkeiten von PCGH hinaus. Und selbst dann hätte man nur einen abstrakten Wert, dessen Auswirkung in der Praxis stark von Sehschärfe, Sitzabstand und Bildinhalt abhängig ist - wie also soll man eben diese Wirkung in der Praxis objektiv erfassen?


----------



## Olstyle (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Double Buffering ist Standard, erst Triple Buffering bringt bei aktiver VSync weichere Bildverläufe, aber auch eine zusätzliche Latenz *und höhere Speicherbelegung*.


Rechnen wir doch mal(mit meiner etwas krummen aber doch recht hohen Auflösung):
4540x1050x32Bit = 152544000Bit = 19068000Byte = 19MegaByte

Ich glaube das ist verschmerzbar.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Zu Geforce 4 Ti Zeiten war das durchaus ne Speicherbelegung, die man abwägen musste ... gerade bei der 64er Version


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Rechnen wir doch mal(mit meiner etwas krummen aber doch recht hohen Auflösung):
> 4540x1050x32Bit = 152544000Bit = 19068000Byte = 19MegaByte
> 
> Ich glaube das ist verschmerzbar.


 
Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt ja auch auf dem steigenden Inputlag.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Zu Geforce 4 Ti Zeiten war das durchaus ne Speicherbelegung, die man abwägen musste ... gerade bei der 64er Version


 Da hat man aber auch eher ein Drittel der Auflösung und zum Teil auch noch die halbe Farbtiefe genutzt  .


mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt ja auch auf dem steigenden Inputlag.


Der Beträgt ein Frame.
Also 16,67ms bei 60FPS.


----------



## Superwip (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Sicherlich kann man die Aspekte, die diesen Effekt verursachen, messen. Aber wir reden hier eben von Strukturen, die wesentlich kleiner als ein Pixel sind und deren Auswirkungen stark richtungsgebunden sind. Man müsste die optischen Eigenschaften der Oberfläche im nm Bereich analysieren, das geht aber weit über die Möglichkeiten von PCGH hinaus. Und selbst dann hätte man nur einen abstrakten Wert, dessen Auswirkung in der Praxis stark von Sehschärfe, Sitzabstand und Bildinhalt abhängig ist - wie also soll man eben diese Wirkung in der Praxis objektiv erfassen?


 
Man muss nicht unbedingt die Struktur der Oberfläche selbst untersuchen sondern nur die Optischen Auswirkungen, das könnte relativ leicht gehen.

Mein spontaner Vorschlag: an einem bis auf einen einzelnen weißen oder "grundfarbenen" Pixel schwarzen Bild in einer gewissen Entfernung messen ob das von diesem Pixel ausgehende Licht homogen abgestrahlt wird. In einem einfachen Messaufbau könnte man einfach den CCD oder APS Sensor einer Kamera als Messgerät nutzen; man "Fotografiert" den Pixel einfach aus kurzer Entfernung ohne Objektiv und untersucht ob das entstandene Bild homogen ist oder ob sich irgendwelche Muster abzeichnen. Ob dieses Verfahren wirklich praktikabel ist kann ich freilich (noch) nicht sagen aber ich werde es bei Gelegenheit testen.

Alternativ zu einem Matrixsensor könnte man auch einen punktförmigen Lichtsensor (Fotodiode) nutzen und im Raum bewegen; das ist aber natürlich aufwendiger.

Eine weitere, anspruchsvollere Idee wäre es den Bildschirm zu zerlegen, das Deckglas mit der Folie auszubauen und diese von hinten mit einem LASER zu beleuchten; man könnte dann auf ähnliche Art und Weise aber möglicherweise besser die Streuung des LASERs an der Folie beobachten die möglichst homogen sein sollte. Besitzt die Folie eine geordnete Mikrostruktur die auf die einzelnen Pixel ausgerichtet ist funktioniert dieses Verfahren aber möglicherweise nicht zuverlässig bzw. muss angepasst werden, der LASER müsste entsprechend konzentriert und ausgerichtet werden oder etwa durch eine Maske auf den Bereich eines Pixels eingegrenzt werden.

Man könnte den Bildschirm auch von vorne mit einem LASER beleuchten und die Streuung beobachten; ob diese aber 1:1 mit der Streuung durch eine Beleuchtung von hinten vergleichbar ist ist fraglich.

Als Ergebnis könnte man in allen Fällen die maximale relative Helligkeitsabweichung in einem gewissen Winkel zum untersuchten Punkt angeben.

Man könnte diese Verfahren natürlich auch kombinieren und die Ergebnisse vergleichen. In jedem Fall sollte man mehrere Punkte des Bildschirms bzw. der Folie getrennt vermessen.

Die direkte Untersuchung der Mikrostruktur der Folie etwa mit einem (Raster-) Mikroskop halte ich freilich ebenfalls für unpraktikabel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Beträgt ein Frame.
> Also 16,67ms bei 60FPS.



Wenn du 60 FPS problemlos halten kannst, brauchst du aber oftmals kein Triple-Buffering 
Das wird vor allem bei 40 FPS und kleiner interessant, der Lag entsprechend größer.




Superwip schrieb:


> Mein spontaner Vorschlag: an einem bis auf einen einzelnen weißen oder "grundfarbenen" Pixel schwarzen Bild in einer gewissen Entfernung messen ob das von diesem Pixel ausgehende Licht homogen abgestrahlt wird. In einem einfachen Messaufbau könnte man einfach den CCD oder APS Sensor einer Kamera als Messgerät nutzen; man "Fotografiert" den Pixel einfach aus kurzer Entfernung ohne Objektiv und untersucht ob das entstandene Bild homogen ist oder ob sich irgendwelche Muster abzeichnen. Ob dieses Verfahren wirklich praktikabel ist kann ich freilich (noch) nicht sagen aber ich werde es bei Gelegenheit testen.


 
Hmm - das könnte vielleicht tatsächlich funktionieren. Man hat zwar noch Störungen durch die nie 100%ig schwarzen Pixel und die Auswertung müsste berücksichtigen, dass sich durch den wechselnden Einfallswinkel auf dem Sensor eine ringförmige Verteilung ergibt. Aber wenn man beide Faktoren einmal in einem Tool berücksichtigt hat, bräuchte man in der Tat nur noch einen 100% dunklen Raum und eine Kamera ohne Objektiv.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du 60 FPS problemlos halten kannst, brauchst du aber oftmals kein Triple-Buffering
> Das wird vor allem bei 40 FPS und kleiner interessant, der Lag entsprechend größer.


Auf jeden Fall kann man ihn schlicht ausrechnen.

Fun Fact: Wenn man dafür Overdrive am Monitor aus schaltet holt man ca. den Lag den TripleBuffering verursacht wieder raus.
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Wer Overdrive einsetzt, aber auf TripleBuffering verzichtet weil er Angst vor dem Lag hat sollte sich das vielleicht nochmal überlegen.


----------



## Superwip (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Hmm - das könnte vielleicht tatsächlich funktionieren. Man hat zwar noch Störungen durch die nie 100%ig schwarzen Pixel und die Auswertung müsste berücksichtigen, dass sich durch den wechselnden Einfallswinkel auf dem Sensor eine ringförmige Verteilung ergibt. Aber wenn man beide Faktoren einmal in einem Tool berücksichtigt hat, bräuchte man in der Tat nur noch einen 100% dunklen Raum und eine Kamera ohne Objektiv.


 
Ja, es gibt bei dem Verfahren sicher einiges an Optimierungspotential; die Dunklen Pixel im Messbereich könnte man etwa zumindest teilweise mit einer Maske (etwa aus Karton) zusätzlich abdunkeln, zur besseren Abschirmung von äußerem Störlicht könnte man die Kamera (gegebenenfalls mit einem Zwischenring) direkt an den Bildschirm halten sodass das Störlicht abgeschirmt wird.


----------



## Marcimoto (18. Mai 2013)

Irgendwas zu Modding 


Was man alles an optischem Potenzial in seinen Rechner investieren kann, welche Sleeves z.B. zu empfehlen sind, was die günstigsten Varianten sind ...
Sowas fände ich echt interessant, besonders für so leidenschaftliche Bastler, wie ich es bin und der den richtigen Ansporn aufgrund der richtigen Referenz braucht


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vorschlag fürs nächste Heft:
Wie berechnet man die Größe des Netzteils am Besten?

Da ich gerade dabei bin, mir nen Rechner zusamen zu stellen und ich ein neues Netzteil brauche, bin ich darüber gestolpert, das es dazu kaum was gibt.
Ich mein, klar, Überschlagsrechnung, TDP der CPU + Wattangaben der GraKa, zu Festplatten findet man auch Wattangabe, aber Mainboard? Optische Laufwerke? RAM? Peripherie? Da fehlt sowas meist. Bei RAM und USB könnte man sich das noch errechnen, darüber, was die Spezifikationen der Anschlüsse maximal bereitstellen (zB USB 5V bei 100mA), aber es gibt trotzdem zu viele Komponenten, wo man den "Verbrauch" erst auf dem Typenschild auf der Hardware selbst erkennt, CPU- oder Gehäuse-Lüfter, Beleuchtungselemente, Lüftersteuerung, Soundkarte etc.
Und natürlich kann man auf Nummer sicher gehen und ein 1200Watt-Netzteil kaufen, aber wenn man dann noch auf die Effizienz achten möchte...
Wie bestimmt man, ohne die Hardware zusammen zu bauen und im Betrieb zu messen, möglichst genau vor dem Hardwarekauf die maximale Leistungsaufnahme?


----------



## ich111 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ihr solltet zuerst mal eure Netzteiltest ordentlich überarbeiten. Das Netzteil sollte zerlegt werden und die Elektronik und Verarbeitung (lötqualiät etc.) genauestens überprüft werden


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Machen wir doch schon.


----------



## Stockmann (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was haltet ihr mal davon ein bisschen mehr in richtung Server auch zu gehen?
Kurze Infos zu aktuellen Server Mainboards bzw. Chipsätzen.
Ein kleiner Vergleich zu Opteron und Xeon.
Ob sich sowas für den Heimbereich lohnt ect.

Oder Heimserver auf Basis von Hudson, Atom ect. halt einen selbstbau. 
Für Datenspeicherung, Streaming (bsp. für Android TV Sticks)... ist ja einiges an Material oder Ideen vorhanden.
Was für kosten bei den Servern auf einen zu kommen, was wie sich wo lohnt.

Ich denke da lässt sich einiges machen und denn Usern mal in die Richtung mehr wissen vermitteln.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Cyber-Mobbing


----------



## mr.4EvEr (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Cyber-Mobbing


 
Das wäre wirklich mal interessant. Da müsste dann aber n Experte ratschläge geben...


----------



## Cleriker (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ist daran interessant und was soll PCGH damit machen? Sollen sie euch sagen wie das richtig geht, oder was? Wen das Thema interessiert, der brauch doch nur mal google bemühen, da findet man viel dazu. Zudem brauch man dafür etliche Seiten in einer Print, das wäre Quatsch und geht den meisten ja auch am Popo vorbei (nur meine Einschätzung). Das macht hier im Forum doch viel mehr Sinn, wo man sich unbegrenzt (Platz zum schreiben) dazu äußern und austauschen kann.

Ich stimme hiermit dagegen, das in der Print anzusprechen.


----------



## LTB (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*MultiGPU Index* - Um die MGPU Karten mit SGPU Karten vergleichen zu können. Ich weiß es gibt immer viele Tests (grade in der Vergangenheit). Aber als Überblick fände ich es gut. Die SGPU bleibt zB bei 100% und die MGPUs liegen dann halt darüber. Damit macht man sich den Index nicht kaputt gibt aber einen Überblick wie gut die MGP überhaubt bei den 11 Spielen skalieren. Damit beantwortet man dann viele Fragen a la "lohnt sich ein CF/SLI MGPU dingensbums?"

*Einakaufsführer* - schmeißt doch mal endlich die "altes Testsystem" Dinger raus, und teste die Teile nach neuem System!

*Einkaufsführer GraKas* - Ich fände ich es Super wenn i.wo noch Platz für die Temps der Karten wären.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

MGPU steht nicht drinne, weil die fps, auf denen der Index basiert, nicht vergleichbar sind.
Ein alternative numerische Bewertung, die allgemein anerkannt ist, gibt es auch nicht (ich bin immer noch für max. frame time Percentile) und allgemein hängt die Performance stärker vom Treiber ab, als bei anderen Karten.


----------



## Perry (28. Mai 2013)

Der Wunsch einfach alles noch einmal nach zu testen stellt die Redaktion wohl vor zwei große Probleme, zum einen die Zeit und Man Power die das kostet und zum anderen das wahrscheinlich viele Testmuster gar nicht mehr vorrätig sind. Die großen Redaktionen erhalten viele Muster von den Herstellern und Händlern und müssen diese nach einer vorgegebenen Zeit wieder abgeben. Alles nach zu kaufen wär aber auch sehr teuer.

Daraus folgt Nachtests sind wohl nur möglich wenn jemand eine zusätzlicher Redakteuere finanziert und einen 6 stelligen Betrag für Hardware zur Verfügung stellt. Folglich scheitert es mal wieder am Geld


----------



## LTB (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> MGPU steht nicht drinne, weil die fps, auf denen der Index basiert, nicht vergleichbar sind.


Warum sind die nicht vergleichbar? Deshalb meinte ich ja das die beste SGPU bei 100% bleiben soll. Es geht mir nur darum zu zeigen wie MGPU Karten mit gewissen Spielen (die 11 im pacour) skaliert, also schon direkt vergleicht. Warum sollte das nicht gehen 



Perry schrieb:


> Der Wunsch einfach alles noch einmal nach zu testen stellt die Redaktion wohl vor zwei große Probleme, zum einen die Zeit und Man Power die das kostet und zum anderen das wahrscheinlich viele Testmuster gar nicht mehr vorrätig sind. Die großen Redaktionen erhalten viele Muster von den Herstellern und Händlern und müssen diese nach einer vorgegebenen Zeit wieder abgeben. Alles nach zu kaufen wär aber auch sehr teuer.
> 
> Daraus folgt Nachtests sind wohl nur möglich wenn jemand eine zusätzlicher Redakteuere finanziert und einen 6 stelligen Betrag für Hardware zur Verfügung stellt. Folglich scheitert es mal wieder am Geld



Klingt vielleicht jetzt blöd: Aber wofür gibt es denn Praktikanten?? Die freuen sich doch ein Loch in den Bauch testen zu dürfen...und Lüfter und Kühler sind ja nun wirklich keine teure Hardware...denke auch nicht das solche Dinge zurück geschickt werden. Bei CPUs und GPUs mag das so sein, aber da taucht es ja auch nicht auf.


----------



## Skysnake (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Du musst die Tests aber auch "richtig" machen. Ein "bischen" Erfahrung tut da Not, ansonsten kannste nämlich alles in die Tonne treten.

Wenn man das wirklich akkurat und richtig machen will, dann wird das nen RIESEN Aufwand, und bei einem Praktikanten bist du dir auch nie sicher, ob er das auch wirklich akkurat genug macht, oder ob ihm eben Ungereimtheiten überhaupt auffallen.

Man kann immer so viel falsch machen


----------



## LTB (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

...müssen ja keine 16 Jährigen Schülerpraktikanten sein, (will hier niemanden zu nahe treten) gibt ja auch Erwachsene, Studierte (Jounalismus) die nicht gleich das Glück haben eine Voluntariat zu machen, solche gibt es zu hauf, grade arbeitslose frisch Akademiker mit solchen Studienrichtungen....die habe zwar auch keine Erfahrung, aber mehr Gespühr dafür wie Ergebnisse zu interpretieren sind um so Fehler vor dem publizieren identifizieren zu können. Und außerdem würde ich hier nicht sagen nur weil jmd Praktikant ist, dass der jenige keinen guten Job macht!


----------



## Skysnake (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nein, aber du bindest eine Arbeitskraft, und dabei spielt es keine Rolle welcher Tätigkeit er sonst nachkommt, eben für eine gewissen Zeitspanne, und die wird hier nicht klein sein. In der Zeit kann er also nicht das machen, was sonst anfällt.

Du MUSST also jemand extra dafür anstellen im Normalfall, und sooo einfach ist das eben nicht. Du musst jemandem die Versuchsaufbauten zeigen, zeigen wie die Messgeräte funktionieren, wo was einzutragen ist usw usw usw.

Allein schon so was profanes wie WLP auftragen. Da machts halt nen Unterschied, ob jemand das schon drölf Millionen mal gemacht hat, oder eben einer nur bei sich daheim und das wars dann. 

Man kann viel theoretisch lernen, aber am Versuchsaufbau zählt oft doch die Erfahrung  Das habe ich selbst IMMER gemerkt bei den Versuchen die ich im Studium gemacht habe. Angefangen vom dümmsten Pendelversuch bis hin zu Versuchen die nen 6 stelligen Geldbetrag representieren  Immer erst nach dem Versuch hat man das Ding wirklich inkl der Eigenheiten verstanden, und da hat man bereits eine SEHR gute Anleitung mit >>20 Seiten je Versuch plus Theorieteil gehabt. Sprich man hat sich schon vorher so die eine oder andere Stunde damit verbracht.

Wenn jemand schon 20 mal das gleiche getestet hat, und so einfach Erfahrung gesammelt hat, dann kann der dir vieles einfach sagen, aber dafür braucht es Zeit, und du kannst halt auch einfach nicht ALLES erklären und zeigen, sonst kannst du es einfach gleich selbst machen.

Wie gesagt. Ich glaub du unterschätzt da den Arbeitsaufwand


----------



## Perry (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ich in meiner Laborerfahrung gelernt habe ist, manchmal kommt es auf Kleinigkeiten an die man gar nicht als wichtig erachtet, sich dann aber in einem Gespräch herausstellt das dieses Phänomen tatsächlich wichtig ist.
Ich weiß nicht ob beim Testen von PC-Hardware so etwas auch auf tritt, aber ein Auge (und Ohr) für Details ist sicherlich auch hier sehr wichtig, auch hier spielt die Erfahrung eine gewisse Rolle und theoretisches Hintergrundwissen. Wenn du weißt was dich erwartet ist es leichter das auch zu erkennen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Im Idealfall werden bei einer Umstellung des Wertungssystems ältere, aber - aus welchem Grund auch immer - noch interessante Modelle erneut getestet. Nach 1-2 weiteren Marktübersichten entfällt im Normalfall der Abschnitt mit den älteren Ergebnissen. Im Sinne eines Einkaufsführers ist es besser, gute Modelle aufzuführen, die nach einem alten Wertungssystem bewertet wurden, als eine Testtabelle komplett umzustellen, sodass auch Produkte mit einer geringen Qualität im Einkaufsführer landen.

Beispiel:
Altes Wertungssystem: 60 Produkte in 18 Monaten getestet, Platz für 12 Produkte im Einkaufsführer --> nur die besten 20 % einer Produktgruppe stehen im Einkaufsführer
Neues Wertungssystem: 12 Produkte in einer Marktübersicht getestet, Platz für 12 Produkte im Einkaufsführer --> auch ein hoffnungslos abgeschlagenes Produkt landet im Einkaufsführer

Das Auflisten älterer Ergebnisse stellt also sicher, dass immer dann, wenn nicht die Möglichkeit besteht, sämtliche gute Modelle einer Produktkategorie erneut zu testen, im Einkaufsführer dennoch überdurchschnittlich gute Produkte aufgeführt sind. Aktuell (06/2013) sind davon nur die Kategorien Prozessorkühler und Lüfter betroffen.

Zum Thema Praktikanten etc.: Das funktioniert aufgrund der Komplexität vieler Produkte und der Testtabellen nicht selbstständig. Zur Einarbeitung muss ein Fachredakteur so viel Zeit investieren, dass er die Arbeit im Prinzip gleich selbst übernehmen kann. In der Praxis können - je nach Fachbereich - zwar Teilaufgaben weitergegeben werden, aber um gleichbleibende Qualität und vor allem direkt miteinander vergleichbare Testergebnisse, die unter identischen Rahmenbedingungen entstanden sind, zu erhalten (sonst kann man gleich die alten Ergebnisse im Einkaufsführer abdrucken), wird ein Fachredakteur immer zusätzliche Zeit investieren müssen.

Ich kann euch aber versichern, dass uns selbst bewusst ist, dass ein einheitliches Wertungssystem für eine Kategorie Vorteile hat. Daher streben wir an, dass möglichst wenige Ausnahmefälle im Einkaufsführer landen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



LTB schrieb:


> Warum sind die nicht vergleichbar? Deshalb meinte ich ja das die beste SGPU bei 100% bleiben soll. Es geht mir nur darum zu zeigen wie MGPU Karten mit gewissen Spielen (die 11 im pacour) skaliert, also schon direkt vergleicht. Warum sollte das nicht gehen


 
Die klassische Mikrorucklerproblematik. Natürlich kann man die Werte irgendwie untereinanderschreiben, aber ohne ein Bewertung des Ausgabeverhaltens, für die in der Übersicht schlichtweg der Platz fehlt, würde ein vollkommen falscher Eindruck der effektiven Leistung entstehen.


----------



## LTB (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die klassische Mikrorucklerproblematik. Natürlich kann man die Werte irgendwie untereinanderschreiben, aber ohne ein Bewertung des Ausgabeverhaltens, für die in der Übersicht schlichtweg der Platz fehlt, würde ein vollkommen falscher Eindruck der effektiven Leistung entstehen.


 
Nunja das es diese MR-problematik gibt weiß der geneigte Leser ja und Bemerkungen am Rand kann man auch machen. Evtl wäre es sogar möglich die durchschnittlichen Framelatenzen neben den FPS ab zu bilden. Damit man eben sieht und ggf nachrechnen kann das 120 gemessene FPS nich eben genau 8,3 mS sind sondern evtl. 10mS im Schnitt...gibt bestimmt eine geeignete Darstellung. Ich bin ja nur Laie  



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich kann euch aber versichern, dass uns selbst bewusst ist, dass ein einheitliches Wertungssystem für eine Kategorie Vorteile hat. Daher streben wir an, dass möglichst wenige Ausnahmefälle im Einkaufsführer landen.


Woran orientiert ihr euch was ins Labor kommt und was nicht?? Denn ich habe festgestellt das einiges, bis sehr vieles was hier im Forum vorgeschlagen wird, abseits von CPU/GPU, nicht im Einkaufsführer ist. Als Beispiel fällt mir grade das be quiet! E9 450/480 ein  . Was ja schon fast als "Standard"-Vorschlag für ein NT kommt. Oder als Kühler der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Intel MoBos abseits von Z77 Chipsätzen...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



LTB schrieb:


> Nunja das es diese MR-problematik gibt weiß der geneigte Leser ja und Bemerkungen am Rand kann man auch machen. Evtl wäre es sogar möglich die durchschnittlichen Framelatenzen neben den FPS ab zu bilden. Damit man eben sieht und ggf nachrechnen kann das 120 gemessene FPS nich eben genau 8,3 mS sind sondern evtl. 10mS im Schnitt...gibt bestimmt eine geeignete Darstellung. Ich bin ja nur Laie



Solche Framelatenzverläufe waren in glaube ich jeden PCGH Test drin. 
Ich finde, dass das Thema Mikroruckler kaum besser behandelt werden könnte, und wer dann nach dem Lesen der Tests die Problematik immernoch nicht verstanden hat, ist meines Erachtens selbst schuld. 

Woran orientiert ihr euch was ins Labor kommt und was nicht?? Denn ich habe festgestellt das einiges, bis sehr vieles was hier im Forum vorgeschlagen wird, abseits von CPU/GPU, nicht im Einkaufsführer ist. Als Beispiel fällt mir grade das be quiet! E9 450/480 ein  . Was ja schon fast als "Standard"-Vorschlag für ein NT kommt. Oder als Kühler der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Intel MoBos abseits von Z77 Chipsätzen...[/QUOTE]

Im Einkaufsführer sind nur die besten Geräte drin. So wurde bereits der alte Brocken vor langem getestet: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Test CPU-Kühler
Er war eben nur nicht ganz so gut, wie manche andere Konkurreten (die teilweise deutlich teurer sind) und hat somit keinen Einkaufsführerplatz erhalten können (irgendwo ist dem Einkaufsführer auch mal eine Grenze an der Größe gesetzt).
Das E9 und viele andere Geräte wurden ebenso schon getestet. Es werden jedoch ab und zu die Testmethoden verbessert, wodurch die alten Werte nicht mehr 100%ig vergleichbar sind, und die Geräte somit aus dem Einkaufsführer wegfallen. Dies ist inzwischen auch mit vielen Gehäusen passiert... PCGH war sehr fleißig und hat in den letzten Jahren viele Gehäuse getestet, durch das Ändern der Bewertungsmethode bzw. das Ausfallen von den Testkomponenten, sind diese jedoch ebenso nicht mehr im Einkaufsführer vertreten.
Außerdem kann PCGH auch nicht alle verschiedenen Wattklassen bei Netzteilserien durchtesten...den Aufwand wäre es einfach nicht wert.


----------



## altazoggy (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

kein plan ob das ein thema wäre:  ich benutze seit einger zeit das tool f.lux und das ist schon sehr gut, aber hat relativ wenig einstellungsmöglichkeiten. es wäre schön, wenn ati das direkt in ihren treiber einbauen könnte - oder als eigenständiges tool. jedenfalls mit mehr optionen.  

f.lux: software to make your life better


----------



## derBoo (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wäre immernoch heiss auf das Thema "HTPC"... Was geht womit, schöne Gehäuse, geeignete Kühler, welche Prozessoren (Core i, FX oder doch ne APU), welche Eingabemethoden bieten sich an, was gibt es an Zubehör (grade in Bezug auf Fernbedienungen)... welche Software gibts und welche Vor und Nachteile gibts (Openelec vs. XBMC)... kann man auch mal n Spielchen nebenbei spielen, welche Kontroller gibts...

Eigentlich fast ein so Umfangreiches Thema, grade zu Zeiten der Xbox ONE mit den Multimedia Krams an Board, das es für ein Sonderheft reichen könnte...


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Thema gibt es an sich relativ häufig. Allerdings könnte man sich wirklich mal mehr mit dem Zubehör beschäftigen.
Also TV-Karten, Fernbedienungen, Displays etc. .
Auch den dazu halbwegs passende Test von WLan Karten/Sticks gab es schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal ein test von etwas Älter HW freuen also was kann noch ein E8500 oder Q/E6600 auf der AMD Seite 9850FX oder 6400+.
Aber zusammen mit Aktuellen GPUs oder auch ältre GPUs wie eine HD2000/3000er oder auf NV seite eine GTX8800GT/GTX/GTS/Ultra etc.


----------



## BikeRider (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal ein 3rd Party Soundkartentreiber-Spezial interessieren. 
Wie sind Funktionsumfang und Klang gegenüber den original Tools und Treibern.


----------



## LTB (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ein test von etwas Älter HW freuen also was kann noch ein E8500 oder Q/E6600 auf der AMD Seite 9850FX oder 6400+.
> Aber zusammen mit Aktuellen GPUs oder auch ältre GPUs wie eine HD2000/3000er oder auf NV seite eine GTX8800GT/GTX/GTS/Ultra etc.


 
...*grübel* ich meine da gabs dieses Jahr sogar so riesen Tests... Also GPUs und CPUs, weiß nur nicht mehr welche Ausgaben das waren.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



LTB schrieb:


> ...*grübel* ich meine da gabs dieses Jahr sogar so  riesen Tests... Also GPUs und CPUs, weiß nur nicht mehr welche Ausgaben  das waren.


 

Stimmt. Der XXL-Test von Grafikkarten erschien in Ausgabe 02/2013. Der XXl-CPU Test in 03/2013.
Bei den Grafikkarten wurden 100 Chips durch die Games und Benchmarks gejagt. 
Bei den CPUs waren es 50.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



LTB schrieb:


> Woran orientiert ihr euch was ins Labor kommt und was nicht?? Denn ich habe festgestellt das einiges, bis sehr vieles was hier im Forum vorgeschlagen wird, abseits von CPU/GPU, nicht im Einkaufsführer ist. Als Beispiel fällt mir grade das be quiet! E9 450/480 ein  . Was ja schon fast als "Standard"-Vorschlag für ein NT kommt. Oder als Kühler der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Intel MoBos abseits von Z77 Chipsätzen...


Ins Testlabor kommt nach Möglichkeit alles, was für die Leser interessant ist bzw. interessant sein könnte. Ob getestete Hardware im Einkaufsführer auftaucht, hängt davon ab, ob sie im Vergleich zu Konkurrenzprodukten gut genug und verfügbar ist.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (3. Juni 2013)

Ih schlage mal einen OC Test vor.

Also wie hoch müsste ein Sandy oder Ivy getaktet werden, um mit einem Stock Haswell gleichzuziehen.

Ebenso bei AMD: Wie hoch müsste ein Phenom (x6) oder ein Bulldozer (FX-6xxx) getaktet werden, um den Vishera (FX-6xxx) zu Kontern.

Dabei dann noch eine Messung des Stromverbrauchs.
Klingt ähnlich, wie ein IPC Vergleich (alle auf 2,0Ghz), aber da fehlt mir der reale Bezug ein wenig.

Das ganze unter dem Cover Aufmacher:
"Ohne teures Aufrüsten die Leistung der neuesten Generation"


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei dem aktuellen Testverfahren bzw. Testsystem der Prozessorkühler im Einkaufsführer haut was nicht hin, wenn man die Ausgabe 01/2013 und die aktuelle Ausgabe vergleicht.
Wie kann der Enermax ETS-T40-TA auf einmal besser sein als der Thermalright HR-02 Macho? Wenn der Macho demnach eigentlich das Feld anführen müsste!
Das ergibt keinen Sinn wenn dauernd die Tests verändert werden, man müsste dann auch die älteren Kühler mit in das neue Testsystem mit einbeziehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Ih schlage mal einen OC Test vor.
> 
> Also wie hoch müsste ein Sandy oder Ivy getaktet werden, um mit einem Stock Haswell gleichzuziehen.
> 
> ...


 
Damit bitte bis zum erscheinen der Haswell-Dualcores warten. Dann kann man mir nämlich gleich noch die Frage beantworten, bei welchem Takt ein Core2Quad welcher aktuellen CPU entspricht


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Bei dem aktuellen Testverfahren bzw. Testsystem der Prozessorkühler im Einkaufsführer haut was nicht hin, wenn man die Ausgabe 01/2013 und die aktuelle Ausgabe vergleicht.
> Wie kann der Enermax ETS-T40-TA auf einmal besser sein als der Thermalright HR-02 Macho? Wenn der Macho demnach eigentlich das Feld anführen müsste!
> Das ergibt keinen Sinn wenn dauernd die Tests verändert werden, man müsste dann auch die älteren Kühler mit in das neue Testsystem mit einbeziehen.


 
Die beiden Testsysteme sind nicht vergleichbar, weil die Messungen auf verschiedenen CPUs stattfanden, und deshalb auch der Notenschlüssel für die Temperaturen angepasst wurde. Du darfst also darfst also nicht die Noten des alten Testsystems mit denen des neuen Testsystems gleichsetzen.

Es gibt verschiedene Gründe, warum wir Testsysteme verändern. Das geschieht zum einen, wenn wir wirklich das Bewertungsschema anpassen. Zum anderen, der häufigere Fall und keineswegs freiwillig: Es geht einfach unsere Testplattform kaputt. Das war auch das letzte Mal der Fall, unser 2500K gab den Geist auf. Das Jahr davor war es ein Sockelbrand, der unser Core i7-870-Testsystem in Flammen aufgehen ließ. Auch wenn wir ein baugleiches Prozessor-Modell verwenden, unterscheidet sich dieser in Betriebsspannung und Wärmeentwicklung von baugleichen Modellen der Serie. Das gleiche gilt, wenn ein Mainboard kaputt geht: auch auf einem Mainboard der gleichen Bauart wird man sehr wahrscheinlich Abweichungen in der CPU-Temperatur feststellen. Deshalb die Unterteilung in neues und altes Bewertungssystem: Alles andere wäre nicht korrekt und würde eine Vergleichbarkeit suggerieren, wo keine herrscht.

Das Nachtesten bereits zuvor getesteter Kühler ist wiederum eine Sache der Machbarkeit: Jeder Kühlertest nimmt mehrere Stunden in Anspruch - Zeit, die man erst einmal übrig haben muss, zumal von der alten Liste eh schon Kühler EOL gegangen sind, und die Information über ihre Kühlleistung bestenfalls noch nostalgischen Wert hat. Außerdem befinden sich in der aktuellen Ausgabe nur noch Kühler in der Auflistung, die mit dem aktuellen Testsystem getestet wurden. 

Ein über Jahre hinweg gleiches Testsystem lässt sich nur mit Nutzung einer speziellen Heizplatte erzielen. Damit hat man allerdings nur einen abstrakten Wert, von dem man nicht auf eine CPU-Temperatur schließen kann. Durch die Verwendung von CPUs bei Kühlertests setzen wir auf praxisnähere Messungen - mit dem Nachteil, dass das System von Zeit zu Zeit kaputt geht und durch ein neues ersetzt werden muss, das neue, abweichende Werte produziert.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo Reinhard,

gleichsetzen tue ich die Noten sowieso nicht, wegen dem Testsystem. Es ist nur schwer Nachvollziehbar das manche Kühler nicht gelistet sind, die nicht EOL sind.
Ich ging jetzt nur von den Leistungswerten aus. Und ziehe daraus das der Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) definitiv vor dem Enermax ETS-T40-TA ist, genauso wie der Prolimatech Black Genesis der noch vor dem Macho Positioniert ist bzw. war. 

Nostalgik hin oder her, es geht mehr um die Effizienz.


----------



## SirMister (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*




OsFrontale schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ein 3rd Party Soundkartentreiber-Spezial interessieren.
> Wie sind Funktionsumfang und Klang gegenüber den original Tools und Treibern.


  wär ma was andres


----------



## Phylypp123 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vielleicht für manche ein ausgelutschtes Thema, aber für mich nicht  Konsolen vs. PC, AAAABERRRR in einer besonderen Sicht.

Was hält vom Prinzip aus länger? PC oder Konsole. Die Xbox (2005) und PS3 (2006) sind nun 7-8 Jahre alt und können trotzdem noch Spiele wie Crysis 3, Tomb Raider oder Metro Last Night, welche teilweise auf dem PC deutliche Leistungsfresser (oke bei deutlich besserer Grafik aber auch effizienteren Technik DX9 vs. DX11) Aber meine Frage nun: Würde ein PC, der genauso viel gekostet hat zum Start der jeweiligen Konsole oder zu der damiligen Zeit ein High-End PC, noch die gleiche oder bessere Leistung liefern als die Konsole heute? Also  7 Jahre alter PC vs. Konsole in sagen wir Crysis 2 (C3 geht nicht wegen der DX11 Limiterung)

So ein PC ungefähr:

CPU: Intel Pentium 4 oder D, AMD Athlon 64 X2
Grafikkarte: GeForce 7 , ATI X1000 Serie
RAM: 1-2GB

Würde so ein PC ein heutiges Spiel, ungefähr in der Auflösung usw. wie eine Konsole, mit gleichen FPS schaffen?


----------



## Superwip (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Frage lässt sich relativ leicht durch Abschätzung beantworten:

-Ein PC, der zum Zeitpunkt des Erscheinens der Xbox 360 gleich viel gekostet hat ist klar langsamer und aus heutiger Sicht praktisch nicht spieletauglich.

-Ein High-End PC der zum Zeitpunkt des Erscheinens der Xbox 360 verfügbar war ist zwar theoretisch ähnlich schnell oder sogar schneller dürfte aber in den meisten Spielen aufgrund schlechterer PC Optimierung das Nachsehen haben. In einigen Spielen aber auch nicht.

-Ein PC der zum Zeitpunkt des Erscheinens der PS3 (~1 Jahr später!) ähnlich viel gekostet hat könnte es dank exzessiver Subventionen nur schwer mit dieser aufnehmen- zumindest in den meisten Spielen; die ersten verfügbaren DX10 Karten kosteten alleine fast so viel wie die Konsole

-Ein High-End PC, der zum Zeitpunkt des Erscheinens der PS3 verfügbar war (Core 2 Quad QX6800, 4/8GiB RAM, Geforce 8800GTX [eventuell SLI]) könnte die alten Konsolen jedoch in praktisch jedem Spiel klar schlagen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Frage lässt sich relativ leicht durch Abschätzung beantworten:


 
Definitiv. 
Konsolen waren aufgrund der sehr guten Optimierung schon immer einem gleichalten Spiele-PC in Zukunftssicherheit überlegen.
Währrend die PC Sparte total unterschiedlich aussfällt (Speicher, Interface usw.) ist jede PS3 und XBOX identisch, wodurch mit weniger Aufwand eine bessere Optimierung gelingt.
Außerdem sind die Konsolen ne Massenfertigung bei denen schon vorab Verträge zu den Preisen ausgehandelt werden und jeder Produktionsschrit vorher festgelegt wird. Dadurch wird das P/L Verhältnis verbessert.
Die PS3 z.B. war zu release ein kleines Schnäppchen (Ein Blu Ray Laufwerk hat alleine damals schon eine ordentliche Summe gekostet), allerdings soll Sony angeblich anfangs kaum Umsatz gemacht haben...


----------



## Superwip (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen das Konsolenspiele im Schnitt deutlich teurer sind und das man PCs aufrüsten kann.

Daher ist ein Vergleich mit einer gleichteuren Konsole auch nicht ganz fair.


----------



## Perry (13. Juni 2013)

Alte DOS-Gamer werden sich daran erinnern, früher musste man bei einem Spiel die Soundkarte und oder Grafikkarte auswählen. Spiele Programmierer mussten ihr Spiel auf bestimmte Hardware anpassen, als dann die ersten API's wie Glide, OpenGL oder directx rauskamen, konnten die Spieleentwickler dazu übergehen ihre Software auf eine API hin zu optimieren, die eigentliche Kommunikation mit Betriebsystem und Hardware hat ab dem Zeitpunkt die API übernommen, was natürlich ineffizienter ist, aber dafür maximale Kompatibilität erreicht.
Daher ist es normal das Konsolen schneller und langlebiger sind bei vergleichbarer Hardware, man muss schlicht weg weniger Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Anregung bzw. fast schon eher Frage, da ich nicht lange warten werde:
Ist ein Router-Test geplant? Und zwar mit Schwerpunkt mal nicht auf WLAN-Performance, sondern auf die Fähigkeiten als Router. Z.B. Sicherheit.


----------



## Ion (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Fast täglich lese ich

"Reichen 400W für eine GTX 760?"
"Reichen 500W für eine GTX 770?"

Ich wäre daher mal für einen Test, der aufzeigt wieviel Watt denn nun wirklich nötig sind


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das kommt auf's restliche System an. Im Falle beider Fragen ist die Antwort ja, sofern es keine Stromfresser-CPU und kein crap-Netzteil ist. Natürlich kann man sowas aber exemplarisch nachstellen.


----------



## Ion (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich sprach ja nicht nur von den beiden Beispielen. Im Forum landen täglich gefühlte 100 Beiträge zu dem Thema. Vorallem sind viele verwirrt da Nvidia für die GTX 770 600W vorgibt.


----------



## Perry (21. Juni 2013)

Das ist ja genau der Witz an der Nummer das die Hersteller riesige Netzteile empfehlen, da sie sicherstellen müssen das ihre Karten auch mit nem China Böller (bis zu dessen Ableben) funktioniert. Bei einem hochwertigen Netzteil von BeQuiet, Enermax, Cougar etc. reichen natürlich auch kleinere Netzteile, hier für Klarheit zu sorgen  ist sicherlich nicht die dümmste Idee, denn viele Neulinge im Forum sind eher geneigt euch Redakteuren zu glauben anstatt den vielen Hilfsbereiten im Forum die hier seid Jahren aktiv sind.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Perry schrieb:


> Das ist ja genau der Witz an der Nummer das die Hersteller riesige Netzteile empfehlen, da sie sicherstellen müssen das ihre Karten auch mit nem China Böller (bis zu dessen Ableben) funktioniert. Bei einem hochwertigen Netzteil von BeQuiet, Enermax, Cougar etc. reichen natürlich auch kleinere Netzteile, hier für Klarheit zu sorgen  ist sicherlich nicht die dümmste Idee, denn viele Neulinge im Forum sind eher geneigt euch *Redakteuren* zu glauben anstatt den vielen Hilfsbereiten im Forum die hier seid Jahren aktiv sind.


 
Die Redaktion hat sicherlich nie behauptet, dass man für eine GTX780 ein 700w Netzteil benötigt. 
Das geben normalerweise die Grafikkartenhersteller Nvidia und AMD selbst an. 
Deshalb wäre auch ich für solch einen "Aufklärungstest". 
Angesprochen wurde in der Print schon des Öfteren, wie viel Strom ein Testsystem benötigt hat, einen spezifischen Artikel gab es meines Wissens nicht.
Für das Testsystem wären konkrete Daten der verschiedenen Leistungsklassen interessant (bis hin zu FX8350 + SLI/CF Gespann mit Overclocking).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist ein Router-Test geplant? Und zwar mit Schwerpunkt mal nicht auf WLAN-Performance, sondern auf die Fähigkeiten als Router. Z.B. Sicherheit.


Leg halt Kabel


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und weiter?
Er schreibt doch ausdrücklich dass ihn WLAN nicht interessiert .


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kabel ist doch sicher


----------



## Perry (21. Juni 2013)

@mr4ever ich weiß grad gar nicht wo sein Problem ist, ich habe doch gesagt das die Herateller diese großen Netzteile empfehlen als Sicherheitspuffer für Billignetzteile. Daher habe ich einen, um deinen. Wortlaut zu gebrauchen, Aufklärungstest ebenfalls begrüßt.


----------



## drebbin (21. Juni 2013)

Die Antwort von Marc fand ich auch ziemlich wirsing.
Die frage war auf den schwerpunkt der Sicherheit gesetzt,unabhängig von lan oder wlan,ob es da unterschiede gibt die relevant sind.


----------



## Homerclon (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ruyven wird sicherlich bei einem Angriff über Internet meinen, wie gut sich da die Router Sicherheitstechnisch schlagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Kabel ist doch sicher


 
Sagt jemand, dessen voll verkabelte Firmenwebseite iirc vor nem Jahr zur Trojanerschleuder wurde


----------



## Dragon AMD (21. Juni 2013)

Ich wünsche mir mal einen übersichtlichen bericht über alle internetanbieter. Wie sich auch die leistung und der ping verhält. Oder overclocking auf allen aktuellen mainboards von asus bis msi mit bios erklärung für anfänger. 


Mfg


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2013)

Wie wäre es mit einer kleinen "was macht eigentlich ..." Reihe?
Kandidaten wären z.B. Abit, Epox, DFI, Via oder auch Imagination(Power VR).


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dafür wäre ich auch. Ich trauer DFI noch immer bei jeder neuen Konfig hinterher.


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eine Art statistik welche zeigt, wie lange bestimmte Grafikkarten "mithalten" können. Id est wieviele Jahre hat Grafikkarte X durchgehalten bis sie für die neusten Spiele nicht mehr spieletauglich ist etc? Evtl kann man daraus auch grobe zukunftsprognosen für aktuelle grafikkarten wagen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rindfleisch3 schrieb:


> Eine Art statistik welche zeigt, wie lange bestimmte Grafikkarten "mithalten" können. Id est wieviele Jahre hat Grafikkarte X durchgehalten bis sie für die neusten Spiele nicht mehr spieletauglich ist etc? Evtl kann man daraus auch grobe zukunftsprognosen für aktuelle grafikkarten wagen.


 
Zukunftsprognosen kann man schonmal knicken. Das hängt immer von zu vielen Faktoren ab (Marktsituation, Architektur, Fertigungstechniken etc.).
Dann stellt sich die Frage, was man unter Spieletauglichkeit versteht (ultra/hohe/niedrige/minimale Details?) und wieviele FPS eine Person zufriedenstellen.
Wenn ein Game garnicht mehr läuft, ist in der Regel die unterstützte DX/OpenGL Version zu alt.
Jedoch unterstützt selbst eine HD5450 beispielsweise DX11, in BF3 wird diese jedoch kein Gamingvergnügen bereiten können, das würde die reinste Diashow werden. 

Deshalb kann ich nur den mindestens 1 mal jährlich erscheinenden Rießentest von Grafikkarten und Prozessoren empfehlen.
In Ausgabe 02/2013 wurden 100 Grafikkarten in verschiedensten Spielen getestet und in 03/2013 50 Prozessoren.


----------



## Accipiper (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hey, ich würde mir mal einen Artikel zum Fernsehen am PC wünschen. Dabei sollten auch TV-Karten getestet werden. Ist meiner Ansicht nach vor allem für Studenten besonders interessant, da man zumeist keinen extra Fernseher in seiner Wohnung hat, sondern dann lieber gleich den PC nutzt. Zumindest ist es bei mir so. Von daher wäre das ein interessantes Thema.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und ggf. mit Online-Angeboten vergleichen.


----------



## Accipiper (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ggf. mit Online-Angeboten vergleichen.


 

Klar, das würde sich selbstverständlich anbieten ....


----------



## aliriza (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich selber habe in meinem zimmer auch keinen Fernseher aber dafür ne tv Karte womit ich immer tv gucke, allerdings ist die Software die man dafür kriegt echt mager.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Test des Asus PQ321 !


----------



## Accipiper (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



aliriza schrieb:


> Ich selber habe in meinem zimmer auch keinen Fernseher aber dafür ne tv Karte womit ich immer tv gucke, allerdings ist die Software die man dafür kriegt echt mager.


 
Gerade deshalb fände ich einen Vergleich sehr schön. Es ist halt nicht nur die Hardware-Seite, sondern auch die Betrachtung der Software ist wichtig.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2013)

Wer mit der Fernbedienung bedient nimmt das MediaCenter, alle Anderen den DVB-Viewer. Herstellersoftware muss dank BDA-Treiber eh niemand mehr nutzen.


----------



## Accipiper (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, sowas würde ich mir halt mal kompakt zusammengefasst im Artikel wünschen. Auch in Bezug auf eventuelle Unterschiede bei der Bildqualität. Vielleicht kann man die TV-Karten ja auch mit Online-Lösungen wie Zattoo vergleichen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2013)

Beim Digitalfernsehen sind die Karten in der Regel nur noch für das Empfangen des Streams zuständig. Umwandeln oder gar decodieren tun sie ja gar nicht mehr. Qualitätsunterschiede kann es deshalb Prinzipbedingt nur bei der Empfangsstärke, nicht aber bei der Bildqualität geben (letztere kann man aber über die Wahl der Decoder Software beeinflussen).

Nach wie vor ist bei TV-Karten wohl die Kompatibilität mit verschiedenen Mainboards das Hauptproblem. Leider lässt sich das nur sehr aufwendig testen. 

Sollte es trotzdem einen Test geben(welches Format eigentlich genau? -T -S2 oder C ?), so sollte in erster Linie auf den Chip geachtet werden. Es nützt ja nicht viel wenn man z.B. 6 verschiedene TV-Sticks testet, die aber allen den selben Realtek Chip aufgelötet haben.


----------



## N00bler (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

PC Crash-test.
Währe mal was neues  als Video natürlich.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Empfehlungen für optimales ausnutzen des Systems, also was erhebliche qualitäts/performancesteigerungen bei bestimmten Konfigurationen bringt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was stellst du dir da vor, hast du ein Beispiel?


----------



## Superwip (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Falls mal wieder ein Beamertest geplant ist... mit dem NEC PE401H ist ein neuer 120Hz Full-HD Beamer erschienen, er ist dem Benq W1070 in diversen Punkten überlegen, insbesondere ist er erheblich heller. Allerdings ist er auch teurer.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wäre dafür, dass ein Redakteur mal wieder etwas Zeit in Project Cars steckt und berichtet, was sich in Sachen Performance getan hat (inkl. Tuning-Vorschläge). Geht da was?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

(Grafikkarten-)Benches gibt's als Teil der CPU-Kaufberatung in der nächsten Ausgabe.


----------



## rolli (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eigentlich ist es dafür ja noch viel zu früh. pCars soll ja dieses Jahr nicht mehr fertig werden.
Schaut euch lieber mal aktuelle Rennsimulationen an, z.B. Raceroom Racing Experience.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was mich mal allgemein interessieren würde: Ein Test aktueller Low-End-System, -Karten, und allgemein IGPs in alten Referenzspielen. Derzeit wird ja alles durch den gleichen Bechmark-Parcours gejagt und am Ende weiß der Leser dann, dass er die Grafikdemo Crysis3 in Auflösungen halbwegs flüssig spielen kann, in denen nicht einmal mehr die Grafik sehenswert ist. Interessanter wäre für mich dagegen eine Betrachtung "bis zu welcher Spielegeneration erlaubt Hardware XYZ maximalen Spielgenuss?". Also mal die ganzen alten Benchmarks rauskramen und gucken, ob z.B. eine Haswell mit HD4600 im Jahre 2008 eine Chance gehabt hätte, oben mitzuspielen.
(kann man auch mit Low-End-CPUs und dedizierter Grafikkarte versuchen: Wenn ich nem AMD E-System eine heutige Low-End-GPU zur Seite stelle, kann ich dann Far Cry drauf zocken?)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Prinzipiell interessant, allerdings stellt sich die Frage nach der Größe der Zielgruppe.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (30. Juni 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Prinzipiell interessant, allerdings stellt sich die Frage nach der Größe der Zielgruppe.



Ich glaube, die wäre groß.
Immerhin spielen viele nicht unbedingt die neuesten Kracher, sondern ehe mal auf ner Lan ein retro Spiel, das nicht online gebunden ist.

Also BF2, L4D 1 und 2, WC3.
Solche Perlen halt testen auf IGPs und APUs


----------



## SL1987 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo,


Real world Tests von SSD's wurden mir gefallen. Also Tests nur für die Spieler unter uns, gerade wie beim CPU oder GPU.

Die ganzen Benchmarks sagen mir nichts und ich frage mir ob überhaupt ein meßbaren unterschied ist unter alle 6 GB/S SSD's.

Und schön das intel/ocz/samsung und plextor getestet werden aber wieso kein Transcend ? 


Danke

Sebastian


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2013)

Ich finde ja Hybridlaufwerke und Caching sollte mal wieder daneben gestellt werden. Gerne auch mehr als Meinung/Einschätzung eines Redakteurs, da ja ein guter Algorithmus genau nicht von Benches zu beeindrucken ist.


SL1987 schrieb:


> Die ganzen Benchmarks sagen mir nichts und ich frage mir ob überhaupt ein meßbaren unterschied ist unter alle 6 GB/S SSD's.


Messbar schon, aber fühlbar?
Also ich hab beim Intel internen Umstieg Postville->SSD 335 nur die gewonnene Speicherkapazität gemerkt. Bei halbwegs aktuellem Chipsatz muss man imo eigentlich nurnoch auf Preis und eventuelle Firmwareprobleme achten(und sich überlegen ob man TLC Chips vertraut).


> Und schön das intel/ocz/samsung und plextor getestet werden aber wieso kein Transcend ?


Keine Ahnung wie es mittlerweile aussieht, aber lange gehörten die Transcend SSDs zu denen die so schreckliche Controller hatten, dass es sich garnicht gelohnt hat das nochmal in Tests dar zu stellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Beim letzten Praxis-Vergleichstest, an den ich mich erinnere (der zu Caching  - wobei sich auf dem Markt fast gar nichts getan hat. Seagate hat bislang nur angekündigt, aber nicht geliefert) musste noch cherry picking der Testtitel betrieben werden, um sicherzugehen, dass sich wenigstens zwischen SSDs und HDDs Benchmarkunterschiede ergeben...
Praxistests, die Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen SSDs aufzeigen, wird es vermutlich nur sehr wenige geben.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beim letzten Praxis-Vergleichstest, an den ich mich erinnere (der zu Caching  - wobei sich auf dem Markt fast gar nichts getan hat. Seagate hat bislang nur angekündigt, aber nicht geliefert) musste noch cherry picking der Testtitel betrieben werden, um sicherzugehen, dass sich wenigstens zwischen SSDs und HDDs Benchmarkunterschiede ergeben...


 
Naja …
Wenn die Ladezeiten der Titel nicht an der Übertragungsrate oder Zugriffsgeschwindigkeit des Datenträgers hängen, dann ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass man keine oder nur geringe Unterschiede misst. Cherrypicking hat mit einer sinnvollen Benchmarkauswahl nichts zu tun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn man das Potential einer Technik herausstellen will, ist es aber z.T. unvermeidbar. CPUs werden ja auch mit Spieleeinstellungen getestet, die sich nicht an der realen Nutzung, sondern an möglichst klaren Ergebnissen orientieren. Das ist nun einmal der Unterschied zwischen ein Hardware-Test und einem Praxisbericht.

Als ich dass das letzte Mal (zugegebenermaßen n Weilchen her) die Leistung eine SSD mit Anwendungen und Spielen aus dem Alltag testen wollte, anstatt vorher zu gucken, was tatsächlich davon profitieren kann, lautete das Ergebnis, dass sich ein Revodrive in der alltäglichen Nutzung nicht von einer 7200er HDD unterscheidet...


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kerbal Space Programm profitiert massiv von einer SSD, genau wie so manches andere Spiel auch.

KSP ist aber das wohl deutlichste Beispiel. Da ist der Unterschied wirklich eklatant.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gibt auch noch weitere (iirc waren beim Caching Test DNF und BF dabei), aber es gibt eben auch Gegenbeispiele. Bei Fallout3 erinnere ich mich z.B., dass es trotz relativ langer Ladezeiten, damals nicht wirklich Unterschiede erbrachte.
Irgendwann hatte PCGH mal nen Praxisartikel mit 20 oder 30 Spielen gemacht und davon haben iirc nicht mal 10 in spürbarem Maße profitiert.
(Könnte man vielleicht mal mit aktuellen Titeln wiederholen. Ich fordere wie immer einen flotten RAID0 unter den Testkandidaten, damit man weiß, ob Zugriffszeit oder Transferaten den Unterschied machen)


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Meistens sollte es eigentlich allein die Bandbreite richten, da man als Entwickler eben dafür sorgen sollte, das die benötigten Daten sequenziell abgelegt werden, und somit nur die maximale Bandbreite relevant ist.

Die Daten umsortieren usw kann man dann ja im viel schnelleren RAM erledigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

"Können" - ja. Aber in der Praxis habe ich davon noch nichts gemerkt. 99,9% der Spiele sind ja weiterhin unfähig, die geladenen Daten auch nur im RAM zu lassen und laden stattdessen selbst bei einem Neustart des Levels alles noch einmal. Und z.B. die für dieses benötigten Texturen sind dann eben bunt in der gesamten Textursammlung verteilt, denn einen "HDD"-Modus, in dem dringend benötigten Daten schlicht mehrfach abgelegt werden oder gar die Kompression wählbar ist, gibts ja auch nicht.
Unter älteren Spielen gibts iirc durchaus Fälle, da könnte man innerhalb der Ladezeiten mehr als das komplette Verzeichniss in den RAM laden...


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, das wird auch noch mit den alten Konsolen mit ihrem sehr begrenzten RAM zu tun haben. Da hat man das halt so implementiert, und für den PC einfach weiter genutzt, auch wenn man es nicht hätte machen müssen. 

MAn nutzt so viel man kann wieder. Alles andere ist ja nur Geldverschwendung, die die Gewinne schmälert.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass sich das in 1-2 Jahren ändert - aktuell gilt es jedenfalls noch.

Ich persönlich glaube aber nicht Änderungen, denn afaik implementiert man so einen Platzsparmechanismus ja aktiv. Also es wird nicht einfach ein vorgegebener Platz genutzt, sondern es wird gezielt nicht mehr gebrauchtes aus dem Speicher entfernt. Da sollte es sehr leicht sein ("leicht" im Sinne von "die Gestaltung des Menü-Mauszeigers dauert länger"), einfach den Grenzwert hochzusetzen.
Zu können mittlerweile quasi alle Spiele zumindest 4 GB RAM nutzen. Das liegt nicht nur deutlich über den RAM Größen der letzten Konsolengeneration, sondern auch über der normalen 2 GB Schwelle von 32 Bit Windows. Eine Reihe von Vorzeigetiteln profitieren sogar von mehr als 4 GB, haben also eine komplett überarbeitete 64 Bit Speicherverwaltung. Und selbst hier, wo man ganze Engine Teile für den PC runderneuert hat, ist man nicht in der Lage, 16+ GB einfach volllaufen zu lassen, wenn der Spieler das zwecks 0 Ladezeiten wünscht.

Und das Beispiel mit dem Neuladen eines Levels ist sogar komplett unabhängig von der Plattform. Denn da ist ja vor und nach dem Ladevorgang genau das gleiche im Speicher. Nur die Position der NPCs und der Status einiger KI-Routinen hat wieder den Ausgangswert. Trotzdem werden aber auch die ganze statische Geometrie, die Objektparameter und alle Texturen, etc. erneut geladen.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mit XBoxOne und P4 wird sich das in den Engines aber wohl ändern müssen, da man ja mit der Fähigkeit wirbt, direkt starten zu können.

Auch DX11.2 bietet da ja eine neue Funktion, mit der man beim "beenden", eher unterbrechen einer Applikation, den gesamten RAM freigeben kann, wenn man diese aber wieder startet alles auch wieder automatisch befüllt wird. Da wird man wohl "einfach" den RAM auf die Platte spiegeln und gut ist.


----------



## Perry (3. Juli 2013)

Man könnte ja in den Spielen einen ähnlichen Regler wie für die Grafikeinstellungen einbauen.
Hier kann dann der Spieler festlegen wieviel Speicher ein Spiel für sich reservieren und nutzen darf, mit meinen 16GB wär es mit schnuppe wenn ein Spiel sich 8GB oder 12GB fürs spielen abzwackt, wenn im Gegenzug die Leistung steigt, wär das doch gut.
So kann man dann immer noch den Weg verfolgen ein Spiel auf eine möglichst Breite Hardwarebasis stellen zu wollen, ohne dabei die stärken moderner High End PC's zu vergeuden.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

in der aktuellen pcgh ist ja die vorschau auf nächstes heft auf der letzten seite. unter anderem "günstige hardware" darunter auch monitore bis 200€. wäre da ein test mit korea ips monitoren denkbar?


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die kosten mehr als 200€.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die kosten mehr als 200€.


 
ah, stimmt. irgentwas mit einfuhrzoll oder so war das doch, nicht?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> ah, stimmt. irgentwas mit einfuhrzoll oder so war das doch, nicht?


 
Beim Zoll braucht man nichts zu blechen.
Die 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer kommen allerdings drauf. 
Da die Lieferung der Monitore aber etwas dauert und ich bezweifle, dass die Monitore noch rechtzeitig eintreffen würden, wäre ich im Generellen für einen (fast) ausschließlichen Koreamonitortest.
Wichtig wäre hierbei selbstverständlich die Gegenüberstellung zu den Europäischen Konkurrenten wie beispielsweise der U2713HM, PB278Q oder EV2736.
Außerdem wäre mir mal ein Special zum Übertakten der Bildwiederholfrequenz wichtig, falls dies bislang noch nicht behandelt wurde.
Dabei wären vor allem auch die eventuell auftretenden negativen Nebeneffekte interessant.


----------



## xPsyGamerx (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Test über Billige Netzteile


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



xPsyGamerx schrieb:


> Einen Test über Billige Netzteile


 
Das sehe ich persönlich als kritisch an. Manche Billignetzteile machen im ersten Moment einen einigermaßen guten Eindruck, gehen aber nach einigen Monaten, Jahren etc. kaputt.
Die Cougar A Serie und Bequiet L8 Serie ist meines Erachtens das Mindeste, was man in ein Netzteil investieren sollte.
BtT: Threshold hat mal interessehalber zwei Thermaltake Netzteile nach Hause bestellt. Beide sind an der gleichen Schwachstelle (ich glaube, dass das ne Lötstelle war, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht mehr) innerhalb von 2 Monaten defekt gegangen. 
Angenommen PCGH testet nun ein solches Netzteil und betreibt es für den Test sagen wir mal 10 Stunden, dass Netzteil hält allerdings 100 Stunden aus, dann bekommt es eine relativ gute Note, obwohl es keinem zu Empfehlen ist, denn was sind schon 100 Stunden, das kriege ich an meinem Rechner in nem Monat zusammen?
Außerdem kann das Netzteil auch anfangen zu brennen und weitere Hardware mit ins Jenseits reißen.


----------



## SirMister (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ein 3rd Party Soundkartentreiber-Spezial interessieren.
> Wie sind Funktionsumfang und Klang gegenüber den original Tools und Treibern.


 Darüber würde ich mich auch freuen.


----------



## Fafafin (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen Test des Haswell i5-4570S unter Gaming-Aspekten wünschen. 
Vielleicht ja im September, wenn die i3-Dualcores zum Vergleich vorhanden sind.


----------



## aliriza (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Lüfter Review im Windtunnel Style, also mit Rauch. Welcher Lüfter für was am besten geeignet ist... alles mit Wärmebild Kamera und der Highspeed Kamera festhalten. Damit man schön den Rauch sehen kann und dessen Verlauf im Gehäuse...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



aliriza schrieb:


> Lüfter Review im Windtunnel Style, also mit Rauch. Welcher Lüfter für was am besten geeignet ist... alles mit Wärmebild Kamera und der Highspeed Kamera festhalten. Damit man schön den Rauch sehen kann und dessen Verlauf im Gehäuse...


 
Also die Idee mit dem Rauch finde ich zwar interessant, helfen tut dies dem Leser allerdings wenig
Die Airflowrichtung hängt auch vom Gehäuse und jeder einzelnen Komponente (vor allem CPU sowie GPU Kühlung und Hindernisse wie beispielsweise Kabel oder Festplattenschächte) im Rechner ab.
Außerdem sollte jeder für sich den besten Kompromiss aus Temperatur und Lautstärke finden.
Schließlich hat man damals beim Test des Papst Lüfters gesehen, dass eine LuKü nur die Wärme im Gehäuse nach außen befördert.
Die Komponente selbst kann dadurch nicht runtergekühlt werden und somit stößt eine LuKü irgendwann an ihre Grenze, in diesem Fall bringt dann auch das Anheben der Drehzahl, oder die Erweiterung um weitere Lüfter nichts.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvAmTmWfhvQ


----------



## aliriza (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Video kenn ich schon bereits, ist aber mehr PCGH in Gefahr, als ein richtiger Test mit Ergebnissen usw...draußen scheint es außerdem sehr windig gewesen zu sein. Eine Rauchmaschine die weißes Rauch erzeugt wäre passender und das in einem dunklen Raum.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Tischhalterungen für Monitore!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Tischhalterungen für Monitore!


 
Dazu sollte man am besten auch noch Wandhalterungen testen. 
Zusätzlich wäre es interessant, ob die Produkte das Mindestgewicht aushalten oder gar überschreiten können.


----------



## Uter (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wärs, wenn ihr mal die Marktsituation für diverse Komponenten genauer analysiert? Die großen Unternehmen werden sich wohl nicht sonderlich gern in die Karten gucken lassen, aber bei den kleineren Marken wär das imo schon mal interessant. So ist es z.B. bei Netzteilen relativ bekannt, dass es viele Marken, aber nur wenige Hersteller gibt. Bei vielen anderen Produkten sieht es noch deutlicher aus, so scheinen z.B. sehr viele aktuelle Gehäuse von einem Hersteller zu kommen. Bei Luftkühlern und Lüftern sieht es ähnlich aus. Bei Kompaktkühlungen dagegen ist es komischerweise wieder bekannt, dass fast alle Produkte von 2 Herstellern kommen. 
Warum ist es bei manchen Produkten bekannt und bei anderen nicht? Wie sieht es bei den unbekannten aus? Wer produziert wo für wen? Wie viele Produkte muss eine Marke verkaufen, dass sich das Produkt rentiert. Wer verdient wie viel von den Kunden? Warum kommen ständig neue Plastikbombergehäuse auf den Markt während hochwertige Produkte teilweise nur im Ausland zu haben sind (z.B. Caselabs)? 

All diese Dinge sind u.U. aufwändig zu recherchieren, aber sie könnten vielen Leuten die Augen öffnen und zeigen, dass es sich z.B. bei Kühler X nicht um ein weiteres Plagiat handelt. Außerdem könnte man so vielleicht neue Geheimtipps finden. 

Was auch interessant wär:
Eine Überprüfung/Analyse von Herstellerangaben (z.B. bei Lüftern). Dabei könnte man auchmal das eine oder andere Produkt (z.B. Lüfer oder Kompaktkühlungen) demontieren und vergleichen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, Netzteilproduzenten gibt es einen Haufen.
Viele "Marken" lassen sich sogar von unterschiedlichen Produzenten beliefern.
Im Generellen wäre solch ein Artikel wirklich interessant.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es geht um Fertiger.
Corsair oder Cooler Master bauen keine Netzteile. Sie vertreiben sie nur.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um Fertiger.
> Corsair oder Cooler Master bauen keine Netzteile. Sie vertreiben sie nur.


 
Ich meine ja die Fertiger. Da gibts auch n Haufen. 
Netzteilanbieter: 0-9 und A-B - Netzteile: echte Marke oder Label? Die Vergleichsliste der wahren Produzenten 2012

Wenn man nun die Fertiger und die Labels gegenüber stellen würde, hätte man sicherlich noch mehr Labels, aber es ist nicht so, dass es um Welten mehr etablierte Labels als Fertiger gibt.

Edit: @ Uter: Ich denke, dass bei Netzteilen viele Labels, aufgrund des fehlenden KnowHows zu (mehr oder weniger ) etablierten Fertigern greifen.
Die Entwicklung eines guten Netzteils ohne Schachstelllen ist alles andere als einfach und außerdem muss man, wenn man sich um einen guten Ruf bemüht, eine gewisse Qualität gewähren.
Die Forschung ist außerdem auch nicht zu unterschätzen. Wer in einem guten Physikunterricht aufgepasst hat, weiß, dass alleine bei Transformatoren (Hitzeentwicklung, Wirbelströme, elektromagnetische Streufelder) einiges zu beachten ist um einen guten Wirkungsgrad bei angemessenem Preis zu erreichen.
Auch bei den Schutzschaltungen würde einem Newcomer das Wissen enorm fehlen.

Mich würde vor allem interessieren, warum sich einige Labels nicht um Qualität scheren und warum diese überhaupst solche minderwertigen Produkte ordern beziehungsweise sogar erwünschen (darauf werden wir wohl nie eine erliche Antwort bekommen). 
Threshold hat sich ja mal zwei interessehalber Thermaltake NTs nach Hause bestellt und beide haben ja nicht lange gehalten.


----------



## TempestX1 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Neue PowerLan (DLink, Powerline etc.) Geräte wobei der Datendurchsatz und der Stromverbrauch gemessen werden sollte.


----------



## BikeRider (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir was regelmäßiges zum Thema Linux-Gaming, wie Spielen mit Linux, Treiberdunterstützung  etc.


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. Juli 2013)

Einen test wie stark sich der ping auswirkt in multiplayer games. Das wäre mal interessant.
Zum beispiel mit dsl 6000 bis kabel 100000. 
Vielleicht noch umts stick noch weil einige sowas auch noch benutzen.

Mfg


----------



## Luca1801 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde ein Test zu Soundkarten sehr erfreuen, wenn es das nicht schon einmal hab.


----------



## rolli (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gab es immer wieder mal.
Schätzungsweise tut sich auf dem Soundkarten-Markt etwas weniger als bei Grafikkarten.
Daher wird es das Thema Soundkarten sicher immer wieder geben, aber eben zu gegebener Zeit.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, so alle 5 Jahre reicht eigentlich. Da tut sich wirklich kaum was.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2013)

Was auch? Der Sound wird ja nicht neu definiert und was sollte es für großartige Neuerungen geben?


----------



## genetikk (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Dazu sollte man am besten auch noch Wandhalterungen testen.
> Zusätzlich wäre es interessant, ob die Produkte das Mindestgewicht aushalten oder gar überschreiten können.


 
This .


----------



## Superwip (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich wundern wenn es Tischhalterungen gäbe, die nicht deutlich overdesigned sind und mehr aushalten als angegeben; so schwer ist das ja wirklich nicht.



> Was auch? Der Sound wird ja nicht neu definiert und was sollte es für großartige Neuerungen geben?


 
Bild wird auch nicht neu definiert... dennoch gibt es immer bessere Bildschirme und wir sind hier noch weit von der Perfektion entfernt.

Tatsächlich stagniert die Entwicklung im Audiobereich, indbesondere im High-End Bereich aber schon seit einigen Jahren, da man sich der Perfektion einfach schon sehr angenähert hat.

Im low-end Bereich, insbesondere bei Onboard Sound ist aber noch viel Luft nach oben und hier hat sich tatsächlich anscheinend in den letzten Monaten einiges getan.


Ich muss aber sagen das mir die Tests von Audio Hardware in der PCGH in der Vergangenheit nicht besonders gefallen haben; großteils subjektive Einschätzungen , keine/kaum Messwerte (SNR, Dynamikumfang, Frequenzgang und vieles mehr könnte man objektiv messen), zu wenig technische Hintergrundinformationen (etwa die Funktionsweise und der Aufbau, eventuelle Schwächen der Verstärkerschaltungen; schön und gut das man einen OPV tauschen kann aber wenn man nicht weiß was dieser OPV überhaupt macht kann man hier nur im trüben fischen), zu wenige Informationen über die Fähigkeiten der Treiber (etwa Kopfhörer-Surroundsimulation).



> Die Entwicklung eines guten Netzteils ohne Schachstelllen ist alles andere als einfach und außerdem muss man, wenn man sich um einen guten Ruf bemüht, eine gewisse Qualität gewähren.
> Die Forschung ist außerdem auch nicht zu unterschätzen. Wer in einem guten Physikunterricht aufgepasst hat, weiß, dass alleine bei Transformatoren (Hitzeentwicklung, Wirbelströme, elektromagnetische Streufelder) einiges zu beachten ist um einen guten Wirkungsgrad bei angemessenem Preis zu erreichen.
> Auch bei den Schutzschaltungen würde einem Newcomer das Wissen enorm fehlen.


 
Man muss allerdings auch festhalten das es viele Firmen gibt die zwar das Know-How zur Herstellung hochwertiger Netzteile haben aber dennoch keine herstellen oder keine mehr herstellen, etwa große Elektrotechnikkonzerne wie Siemens oder ABB. Das liegt vermutlich daran das diese Firmen preislich nicht mit den Chinesen mithalten könnten oder wollen.

Große Serverhersteller wie etwa Supermicro, IBM, HP oder Fujitsu bauen oder entwickeln zumindest ihre Netzteile oft auch selbst. Auch dieses Know-How fließt aber oft nicht in die Entwicklung von PC Netzteilen, geschweige denn einzeln erhältlichen PC Netzteilen, die Netzteile in HP PCs sind etwa irgendwelche billigen Netzteile chinesischer Dritthersteller. Soweit ich weiß baut lediglich Fujitsu zumindest teilweise eigene PC Netzteile welche auch im Einzelhandel als Ersatzteile erhältlich sind- die meisten haben aber nur eine geringe Leistung.

Auch kleinere Firmen können oder könnten durchaus gute Netzteile entwickeln und bauen , im Vergleich etwa zur Chipentwicklung ist der Aufwand hier viel überschaubarer, am Ende muss man doch nur eine Schaltung entwickeln und zusammenlöten, eventuell die Kühlung dimensionieren, sämtliche Bauteile kann man einkaufen. Allerdings ist es für eine kleine Firma natürlich enorm schwer sich auf diesem Markt durchzusetzen, Bekanntheit zu erlangen und konkurrenzfähig zu werden.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen Test dieser Monitore:
27 inch Displays | Overlord Computer

Vor langer Zeit war da mal was auf der Main dazu. Aber seitdem ist es still darum geworden.


----------



## keinnick (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Einen test wie stark sich der ping auswirkt in multiplayer games. Das wäre mal interessant.
> Zum beispiel mit dsl 6000 bis kabel 100000.
> Vielleicht noch umts stick noch weil einige sowas auch noch benutzen.
> 
> Mfg


 
Der Ping hat nichts mit der Bandbreite zu tun. Man kann auch mit DSL 2000 einen Ping von 10 haben und mit Kabel 100Mbit/s einen Ping von 50.


----------



## frisuba (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich bin sehr interessiert, was die Nanoxia Lüfter leisten. Vorallem im Gegensatz zu den Silent Wings 2.
Dann interessiert mich Overclocking! Nicht nur per Multiplikator, spricht grobe Übertaktung, sondern auch Feinschliff über FSB.
NB ist auch so eine interessante Sache, vorallem weil das die Leute mit Phenom II CPU anspricht. Genau der richtige Zeitpunkt für ein Leistungsplus!!!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



frisuba schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr interessiert, was die Nanoxia Lüfter leisten. Vorallem im Gegensatz zu den Silent Wings 2.
> Dann interessiert mich Overclocking! Nicht nur per Multiplikator, spricht grobe Übertaktung, sondern auch Feinschliff über FSB.
> NB ist auch so eine interessante Sache, vorallem weil das die Leute mit Phenom II CPU anspricht. Genau der richtige Zeitpunkt für ein Leistungsplus!!!


 
Solche Artikel sind schon regelmäßig erschienen.
Es gab sogar mal ein rießiges Special über das OC von Deneb/Thuban und Lynnfield. Dieser Artikel ist glaube ich aber schon ein Jahr (wenn nicht sogar mehr) alt.
In dem Special wurden sowohl Benchmarks als auch BF3 als Test hergenommen.
Danach wurde aufgeschlüsselt wie groß das Leistungsplus durch das Übertakten des FSBs und der Northbridge (sowie selbstverständlich das Erhöhen des Multiplikators) ausfällt.


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Der Ping hat nichts mit der Bandbreite zu tun. Man kann auch mit DSL 2000 einen Ping von 10 haben und mit Kabel 100Mbit/s einen Ping von 50.


 
IPoAC


----------



## debalz (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



<> schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir einen Test dieser Monitore:
> 27 inch Displays | Overlord Computer
> 
> Vor langer Zeit war da mal was auf der Main dazu. Aber seitdem ist es still darum geworden.



Ich finde das Thema IPS/ 120hz könnte mal aufgerollt werden, d.h. warum gibt es diese Kombi noch nicht (ohne Experimente) und welche Panels können was genau leisten. Welche Hersteller stecken dahinter und wer verbaut was...... Ich schätze das würde auf großen Zuspruch stoßen wenn ich mir die vielen Threads dazu im Forum anschaue, denn momentan muss man schon erhebliche Abstriche in der Bildqualität machen wenn man zugunsten der 120 hz ein TN statt eines IPS-Panels nutzen muss.


----------



## Superwip (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da gibt es nicht viel zu sagen. IPS hat eine etwa doppelt so hohe Reaktionszeit wie TN und ist daher für 120Hz ungeeignet. Zumindest für 120Hz mit einigermaßen sauber getrennten Einzelbildern wie man es für Shutter 3D braucht und Shutter 3D ist eben der Hauptgrund für die Etablierung von 120Hz.

Und nein, das wird sich in absehbarer Zukunft auch nicht ändern.


----------



## debalz (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Da gibt es nicht viel zu sagen. IPS hat eine etwa doppelt so hohe Reaktionszeit wie TN und ist daher für 120Hz ungeeignet. Zumindest für 120Hz mit einigermaßen sauber getrennten Einzelbildern wie man es für Shutter 3D braucht und Shutter 3D ist eben der Hauptgrund für die Etablierung von 120Hz.
> 
> Und nein, das wird sich in absehbarer Zukunft auch nicht ändern.


Ja, aber ein Artikel mit ein paar Hintergründen und technischen Infos von "offizieller Seite" würde das im Forum so oft berührte Themenfeld einmal würdigen und die Hoffnung oder Enttäuschung von vielen Interessierten relativieren. Außerdem habe ich den Eindruck, dass es mit einigen Einschränkungen durchaus schnelle (shootertaugliche) IPS-Panels geben könnte wenn die Hersteller sich dieser Nische widmen würden. Der Verzicht auf OSD oder vielen Anschlüssen scheint ja schon was zu bringen sowie die Selektion von Panels mit Potential für deutlich mehr als 60 hz. 3D Shutter sei hier mal außen vor, denn ich kann mir vorstellen dass der Markt für IPS-Panels mit sagen wir 90hz und reduziertem Inputlag/ Reaktionsverhalten nicht wesentlich geringer ist als der Markt für 3D Shutter-taugliche Displays.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



debalz schrieb:


> Ja, aber ein Artikel mit ein paar Hintergründen und technischen Infos von "offizieller Seite" würde das im Forum so oft berührte Themenfeld einmal würdigen und die Hoffnung oder Enttäuschung von vielen Interessierten relativieren. Außerdem habe ich den Eindruck, dass es mit einigen Einschränkungen durchaus schnelle (shootertaugliche) IPS-Panels geben könnte wenn die Hersteller sich dieser Nische widmen würden. Der Verzicht auf OSD oder vielen Anschlüssen scheint ja schon was zu bringen sowie die Selektion von Panels mit Potential für deutlich mehr als 60 hz. 3D Shutter sei hier mal außen vor, denn ich kann mir vorstellen dass der Markt für IPS-Panels mit sagen wir 90hz und reduziertem Inputlag/ Reaktionsverhalten nicht wesentlich geringer ist als der Markt für 3D Shutter-taugliche Displays.


 
Ein 90 Hz Panel würde mir schon reichen, von demher wäre ich an dieser Stelle auch für einen Artikel in der Print. 
Eventuell hat die Redaktion ja die ein oder andere Quelle im Ärmel, die verrät, welche Bildwiederholfrequenz derzeitig bei IPS Monitoren sinnvoll realisierbar ist.
95% aller Gamer kaufen sich ein 3D Shutter Display sowieso wegen der höheren Bildwiederholfrequenz im 2D Betrieb.


----------



## Perry (30. Juli 2013)

Mir geht es bei Monitoren um die Maximale Bildqualität sowohl beim Spielen, als auch beim Film schauen, hier ist Der Farbraum, die Schaltzeit und vor allem der Schwarzwert interessant. Aus dem Grund hatte ich lange mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir einen Plasma Fernseher zu kaufen.

Was die Hersteller von Panels angeht gibt es da vom Prinzip nur Samsung und LG, die über 80% des Markt abdecken, eventuell noch Toshiba, Phillips hat sich ja aus dem Joint Venture mit LG zurück gezogen, Pioneer und Panasonic machen auch nicht mehr viel ebenso wie Sony.
Die meisten verbauen halt schlicht die Panels der zwei großen, feilen etwas an der Software und verticken die dann unter eigenem Namen weiter.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@ Perry: Letzten Endes kommt es immer auf das Endprodukt an und du musst eben auch bedenken, dass die Lebenserwartung von Plasma TVs in der Regel etwas niedriger ist.
Die aktuelle TN Sparte ist farblich wirklich nicht schlecht, an den Schwarzwert eines Plasmas kommen diese aber definitiv nicht ran.
Letzten Endes gilt es auch hier: Die maximale Rarbentreue kann man nur mit Hilfe eines Colorimeters erreichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ein 90 Hz Panel würde mir schon reichen, von demher wäre ich an dieser Stelle auch für einen Artikel in der Print.
> Eventuell hat die Redaktion ja die ein oder andere Quelle im Ärmel, die verrät, welche Bildwiederholfrequenz derzeitig bei IPS Monitoren sinnvoll realisierbar ist.
> 95% aller Gamer kaufen sich ein 3D Shutter Display sowieso wegen der höheren Bildwiederholfrequenz im 2D Betrieb.


 
Was mit scharf getrennten Bildern möglich ist, steht in jedem Monitortest - nenn sich Reaktionszeit. Und da stagniert IPS seit nem halben Jahrzehnt oder länger auf einem Level, bei dem schon 60 fps komplett ohne Unschärfe und ohne Overdrive-Artefakte kaum zu haben sind. Ein 120+ Hz Ansteuerung für eine feinere Darstellung würde zwar aus Gamersicht trotzdem Sinn machen, aber sie kostet halt Geld, dass die Hersteller ohne die Option auf das (Ex-)Schlagwort "3D" nicht in die Hand nehmen.
Ich würde annehmen, dass PCGH in so einem, zukünftige Produktpläne betreffenden, Themenbereich auch kaum an bessere Antworten kommt.
(Vielleicht ein Ansatz für ein "PCGH-Edition"-Produkt, dass sich mal nicht nur in Farbe und Abstimmung vom restlichen Markt unterscheidet, sondern tatsächlich die oft gefragte, aber fehlende Eigenschaftskombination IPS/120Hz/Matt/16:10 bietet?)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Vielleicht ein Ansatz für ein "PCGH-Edition"-Produkt, dass sich mal nicht nur in Farbe und Abstimmung vom restlichen Markt unterscheidet, sondern tatsächlich die oft gefragte, aber fehlende Eigenschaftskombination IPS/120Hz/Matt/16:10 bietet?)


 
Kein großer Hersteller würde wegen einer Kleinserie (eher Mini-) ein ganz neues Produkt entwerfen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Skysnake (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Och, wenn jeder bereit ist pro Gerät ne Mille zu zahlen 

Ne Spaß beiseite. Das macht absolut keinen Sinn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Kosten wären weitaus geringer, schließlich haben quasi alle Hersteller die entsprechende Ansteuerungstechnik und die entsprechenden Panels im Program. Je nachdem, wieviel Freiraum um die Steuerungsplatinen frei ist bzw. wie stark sich die Formate unterscheiden, wäre nicht einmal ein neues Gehäuse nötig.
Es bleibt natürlich das Grundproblem, dass eine eigene Charge gefertigt werden müsste - wieviel mehr Aufwand das bedeutet und ab welchen Preisen und Stückzahlen sich das für die Hersteller lohnt, müssen diese beantworten. Letztlich muss man das ganze ja auch umgedreht betrachten: PCGH bietet eine kostenlose(?), perfekt zielgruppenausgerichtete Vermarktungsmöglichkeit für einen Markttest für ein neues Produkt mit potentiell hoher Nachfrage.


----------



## debalz (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

um Painkillers Wunsch nochmal aufzugreifen: Wie siehts denn aus mit einem Test eines der OC Modelle der Overlord Monitore (27 inch Displays | Overlord Computer). Die Aufmerksamkeit die dieser kleine Laden aus Kalifornien mit eben dieser Kombination (120hz/ips) erzeugt bestätigt doch das Interesse vieler User. Die Lieferzeiten sind scheinbar nicht gerade optimal, da keine großen Produktionskapazitäten bestehen - aber mit einem Test wäre PCGH die erste seriöse Quelle in Europa und würde unendlich viele Hefte verkaufen und Klicks erzeugen


----------



## Skysnake (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Problem ist, sobald man weg vom Mainstream geht, explodieren die Preise. Das wir so "bililge" Monitore haben liegt nur an den sehr grossen Stueckzahlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und weil niemand bereit ist, für mehr Qualität auch mal richtig Geld auszugeben.


----------



## Perry (30. Juli 2013)

Bei mir auf Arbeit haben inzwischen fast alle 23"-24 Monitore in 16:9 od. 16:10 und seid knapp 2 Jahren kaufen wir auch nur noch welche mit MVA oder IPS Panel, keine TN Monitore.
Ich bezweifle das wir die einzigen sind die so handeln, auch wenn meine Eigenschaft als Computer "Nerd" dazu führte das ich solche Geräte beschaffen darf und daher auf Qualität geachtet wird und nicht nur auf den Preis. Somit kosten die ganzen Monitore im Schnitt über 200€ und nicht 120 was ja auch möglich wär. 500-1000€ wären meinem Chef aber nicht beizubringen, da ist er zu geizig.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2013)

24" TN ist bei uns mittlerweile standard. Und ganz ehrlich: Wofür braucht ein Office-Arbeitsplatz gute Farben? So mancher PowerPoint-Präsentation hätte ein bisschen schlechterer Monitor sogar gut getan, dann funktioniert die auch noch bei Tag auf dem Beamer.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

/sign

Im Büro lieber nen zweiten/dritten 24 Zöller mit Pivot und TN-Panel, damit man Hochkant arbeiten, als ein IPS-Panel.


----------



## Superwip (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

TN+Pivot=scheußlich.

Im verdrehten Zustand macht sich die schlechte Blickwinkelabhängigkeit von TN noch viel stärker bemerkbar, insbesondere bei Widescreens.



> Das Problem ist, sobald man weg vom Mainstream geht, explodieren die Preise. Das wir so "bililge" Monitore haben liegt nur an den sehr grossen Stueckzahlen.


 
Man müsste ja, wie schon gesagt, weder neue Panels noch irgendwelche neuen ICs bauen, vermutlich bräuchte man nicht einmal neue Ansteuerungsplatinen. Ich denke das das deutlich unter 1000€ schon was möglich sein sollte, auch in Stückzahlen von wenigen hundert. Die Vorraussetzung dafür ist das man effektiv mit einem oder besser mehreren Monitor- und Panelherstellern kooperieren kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> 24" TN ist bei uns mittlerweile standard. Und ganz ehrlich: Wofür braucht ein Office-Arbeitsplatz gute Farben?



Farben nicht immer (in einigen Fällen aber schon, vor allem wenn auch mal mit gescanntem Material weitergearbeitet werden soll), aber Blickwinkel sind z.T. ganz nett.




Superwip schrieb:


> TN+Pivot=scheußlich.
> 
> Im verdrehten Zustand macht sich die schlechte Blickwinkelabhängigkeit von TN noch viel stärker bemerkbar, insbesondere bei Widescreens.



Da sind mittlerweile viele IPS aber keinen Deut besser, sondern verwenden Polarisatoren mit extremen Glanzeffekt.



Aber ich glaube, die Red hat jetzt genug Anregung zu dem Thema


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gerne beim Test des Sandy Bridge-E Core i7-3910K mit 6 Kernen immer einen Vergleich mit dem 4770K, da für potentielle Käufer des 4770K eine Gegenüberstellung interessant sein wird. Wichtig wäre mir, dass beim 3910K ein X79-Mainboard aus dem preisbereich 150 bis 170€ zum Einsatz kommt, damit die Mehrkosten im Vergleich zur 1150 Zusammenstellung so gering wie möglich ausfallen. Auswirkung des verringerten L3-Caches, USB 3.0 Leistung des Zusatzchips, Leistung bei OC auf 4GHz in Spielen (Crysis 3/BF3 und Starcraft 2) und Anwendungen sind für mich wichtig.


----------



## Spinal (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Im Büro lieber nen zweiten/dritten 24 Zöller mit Pivot und TN-Panel, damit man Hochkant arbeiten, als ein IPS-Panel.


 
Also wir haben im Büro zwei 24"er mit IPS Panel aus dem 350 Euro Preisbereich. und gerade im Multimonitor Betrieb ist mir die gute Blickwinkelabhängikeit schon wichtig.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Superwip (1. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Ich hätte gerne beim Test des Sandy Bridge-E Core i7-3910K mit 6 Kernen immer einen Vergleich mit dem 4770K, da für potentielle Käufer des 4770K eine Gegenüberstellung interessant sein wird. Wichtig wäre mir, dass beim 3910K ein X79-Mainboard aus dem preisbereich 150 bis 170€ zum Einsatz kommt, damit die Mehrkosten im Vergleich zur 1150 Zusammenstellung so gering wie möglich ausfallen. Auswirkung des verringerten L3-Caches, USB 3.0 Leistung des Zusatzchips, Leistung bei OC auf 4GHz in Spielen (Crysis 3/BF3 und Starcraft 2) und Anwendungen sind für mich wichtig.


 
Wichtig ist auch wo und wie sich der reduzierte L3 Cache im Vergleich zum i7-3930k oder i7-3970X auswirkt.


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und weil niemand bereit ist, für mehr Qualität auch mal richtig Geld auszugeben.


 Das halte ich teilweise für ein Gerücht. Für einen guten Monitor der hält was er verspricht lege ich auch gerne mal ein paar Taler mehr auf den Tisch! 
Die Nvidia GTX Titan hat ja auch gezeigt, das es durchaus einen Markt und Käufer für solche exklusiven Produkte gibt.

Leider ist die von dir genannte Geiz ist Geil-Mentalität aber schon im Großteil der Köpfe verankert.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



<> schrieb:


> Das halte ich teilweise für ein Gerücht. Für einen guten Monitor der hält was er verspricht lege ich auch gerne mal ein paar Taler mehr auf den Tisch!
> Die Nvidia GTX Titan hat ja auch gezeigt, das es durchaus einen Markt und Käufer für solche exklusiven Produkte gibt.



Die gibt es auf jeden Fall. 



<> schrieb:


> Leider ist die von dir genannte Geiz ist Geil-Mentalität aber schon im Großteil der Köpfe verankert.



Es kommt eben auch immer auf das Geld und die Wünsche an.
Natürlich gibt es einige Leute, die keinen blassen Schimmer haben, welche Vorteile ein 144 Hz beziehungsweise ein IPS/VA/PLS Panel hat.
Und die teilweise (bis zur Aufklärung  ) auch nicht wissen, wieso man am Monitor nicht sparen sollte, solche Leute sind aber meiner Meinung nach die Minderheit.
Der Mehrheit sind Enthusiastenprodukte schlichtweg zu teuer. Auch wenn ich mich ebenso nach einem IPS Monitore mit einer hohen Bildwiederholfrequenz sehne, so kann ich mir als Schüler einfach kein Gerät für knappe 1000€ leisten.
Außerdem ist es ja bei vielen Schülern/Studenten nicht so, dass das gesamte Geld in das System wandert, sondern verteilt wird.
So stand bei mir am Jahresanfang neben meinen Kopfhörern noch ein neues Bike an und jetzt folgt der B17 (eventuell BE) Führerschein.


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Es kommt eben auch immer auf das Geld und die Wünsche an.


Das auf jeden Fall. Mein Beispiel war aber nicht nur auf Monitore bezogen, sondern auf die technischen Produkte im allgemeinen. Die Hau-Drauf Werbung der "Elektrofachmärkte" wurde ja in den letzten PCGH-Ausgaben schon beleuchtet. Viele Leute lassen sich von so was eben einwickeln. 



> Der Mehrheit sind Enthusiastenprodukte schlichtweg zu teuer. Auch wenn  ich mich ebenso nach einem IPS Monitore mit einer hohen  Bildwiederholfrequenz sehne, so kann ich mir als Schüler einfach kein  Gerät für knappe 1000€ leisten.


Klar gibt es Personen wie zum Beispiel du, wo eben die Kasse noch nicht so stimmt als Schüler. Das war bei mir genau so! Lang ist´s her! 
Leider gibt es aber auch Leute bei denen die Kasse stimmt, wo aber trotzdem ich sag´s jetzt mal übertrieben, "Ramsch" gekauft wird, oder einfach am falschen Ende gespart wird. 
Beispiel: i7, GTX Titan verbaut, aber für den Monitor nur 100€ übrig haben.  



> Außerdem ist es ja bei vielen Schülern/Studenten nicht so, dass das gesamte Geld in das System wandert, sondern verteilt wird.


Das ist ja auch ganz normal. Bei mir haben damals die Eltern auch nicht den Geldbeutel einfach so aufgemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das halte ich teilweise für ein Gerücht. Für einen guten Monitor der hält was er verspricht lege ich auch gerne mal ein paar Taler mehr auf den Tisch!


 
Ich rede aber von "richtig Geld" und nicht nur "ein paar Talern mehr".


----------



## Spinal (1. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das halte ich teilweise für ein Gerücht. Für einen guten Monitor der hält was er verspricht lege ich auch gerne mal ein paar Taler mehr auf den Tisch!
> Die Nvidia GTX Titan hat ja auch gezeigt, das es durchaus einen Markt und Käufer für solche exklusiven Produkte gibt.
> 
> Leider ist die von dir genannte Geiz ist Geil-Mentalität aber schon im Großteil der Köpfe verankert.


 
Ich denke auch, dass viele Leute vielleicht gar nichts besseres wollen. In meinem Bekanntenkreis sind Leute, die sitzen so selten am PC, klar würden die sich über einen besseren Monitor freuen, aber dafür Geld ausgeben muss nicht sein. Es ist nicht immer die "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität, es sind manchmal einfach ganz normale Entscheidungen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich rede aber von "richtig Geld" und nicht nur "ein paar Talern mehr".



Richtig Geld gibt man nur aus, wenn man mehr als genug hat, oder eben aus einem besonderen Grund (zb. Hobby, Beruf usw.). Warum sollte der Otto Normal Verbraucher richtig Geld für einen Monitor ausgeben?



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich ebenso nach einem IPS Monitore mit einer hohen Bildwiederholfrequenz sehne, so kann ich mir als Schüler einfach kein Gerät für knappe 1000€ leisten.
> Außerdem ist es ja bei vielen Schülern/Studenten nicht so, dass das gesamte Geld in das System wandert, sondern verteilt wird.
> So stand bei mir am Jahresanfang neben meinen Kopfhörern noch ein neues Bike an und jetzt folgt der B17 (eventuell BE) Führerschein.


 
Das man als Schüler weniger Geld hat ist klar, aber ich weiß nicht wie teuer deine Kopfhörer waren, alleine Bike und Führerschein in einem Jahr zu bezahlen ist schon ziemlich....naja..... gut situiert. Ich kenne nicht viele Schüler, aber was ich so lese haben ziemlich viele ein brauchbares System. Also beschweren müssen sich einige da nicht.

Sorry für OT.

bye
Spinal


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass viele Leute vielleicht gar nichts besseres wollen. In meinem Bekanntenkreis sind Leute, die sitzen so selten am PC, klar würden die sich über einen besseren Monitor freuen, aber dafür Geld ausgeben muss nicht sein. Es ist nicht immer die "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität, es sind manchmal einfach ganz normale Entscheidungen.



Das kann ich absolute nachvollziehen. Für Office reicht jeder beliebige Monitor, der die gewünschte Diagonale, Pixeldichte und eine einigermaßen gute Qualität besietzt.
Wir beschweren uns hier um Leute die ein High End System im vierstelligen Bereich haben, aber beim Monitor geizen.



Spinal schrieb:


> Das man als Schüler weniger Geld hat ist klar, aber ich weiß nicht wie teuer deine Kopfhörer waren, alleine Bike und Führerschein in einem Jahr zu bezahlen ist schon ziemlich....naja..... gut situiert. Ich kenne nicht viele Schüler, aber was ich so lese haben ziemlich viele ein brauchbares System. Also beschweren müssen sich einige da nicht.
> Sorry für OT.



Ich habe mir zum letzten Geburtstag und Weihnachten fast ausschließlich Geld gewünscht. Außerdem waren meine Kopfhörer (Shure SRH440) nicht wirklich teuer und der Verkauf des alten Bikes hat auch noch ordentlich was gebracht.
Das Bike habe ich mir geholt, weil der alte Rahmen (40cm) für mich mit mehr als 1,80m Größe viel zu klein war, so hat das Fahrrad fahren einfach keinen Spaß mehr gemacht.
Außerdem bekomme ich den Führerschein (genauso wie viele andere) bezahlt und ein Auto werde ich mir die nächsten Jahre nicht kaufen können, deshalb ja auch das neue Bike.


----------



## Knuddelbearli (2. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir mal wieder mehr Hintergrund Artikel

Wieso zB hat immer noch kaum ein Hersteller Trinity und Jaguar im Angebot bzw allgemein wenig AMD erst recht wenn es Qualitativ eher hochwertig sein soll und nicht nur günstig / billig, wie sieht es bei den ganzen GPU Herstellern mit Garantie aus ( Wie lange, alle Karten gleich lang? kann man auch direkt an den Hersteller schicken wenn ja wie lange dauert das, Kühlerwechsel, OC usw ) Wenn rechtlich Möglich auch funktionierende Grafikkarten einschicken um zu gucken wie lange das alles dauert.
Wie sieht es bei AMD und NV mit Kombination IGP + dGPU inzwischen aus? usw


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Ich rede aber von "richtig Geld" und nicht nur "ein paar Talern mehr".


Ein paar Taler mehr schließt für mich persönlich "richtig Geld" ein.  War vllt. etwas falsch ausgedrückt. 
Für einen guten Monitor zahle ich gerne eine vierstellige Summe.  Aber dann muss mich das Gerät auch überzeugen. Die Katze im Sack kauf ich nicht. 



> Ich denke auch, dass viele Leute vielleicht gar nichts besseres wollen.  In meinem Bekanntenkreis sind Leute, die sitzen so selten am PC, klar  würden die sich über einen besseren Monitor freuen, aber dafür Geld  ausgeben muss nicht sein. Es ist nicht immer die "Geiz ist Geil"  Mentalität, es sind manchmal einfach ganz normale Entscheidungen.


Das mit dem Monitor war nur ein Beispiel. Ich kann dir aus dem eigenen Kreis gerne ein paar Beispiele nennen wo man sich an den Kopf langt. 

Mir geht es einfach um die Tatsache, das es Leute gibt, die alles gutgläubig fressen, was die Elektromärkte mit ihren Hau Drauf Werbungen ihnen vorwerfen. 

Persönliches Erlebnis in einem Mark: Eine Mutter war mit ihrem Sohn beim einkaufen in so einem Markt. Die Mutter zitiert sich einen Verkäufer herbei, und meint, das sie sich für das Notebook aus der Werbung interessiert (Sony Vaio Notebook). Die Eigenschaften und das Design () würden ihr gefallen. Aber es wäre für ihren Sohn. Der Verkäufer fragt den Sohn was er denn so damit machen würde. Er meint: _Ich will Crysis spielen._ 
Der Verkäufer: _Ah super! Das funktioniert mit dem Notebook ohne Probleme. 
_Zur Info: Das Geräte hatte einen Intel Grafikchip und kostete ca. 500€.

Der Sohn hat zwar protestiert, das das niemals geht, aber der Mutter haben ja die Eigenschaften und das Design zugesagt. 
Naja, ich hab die beiden dann später nochmals im Markt getroffen und hab seiner Mum mal etwas ins Gewissen geredet, das das auf keine Fall funktioniert. Der Kerl tat mir einfach Leid. Ich hab ihnen dann ein Asus Gaming Notebook (mit HD5870M) empfohlen, was von 1.700€ auf 1.200€ runter gesetzt war. Das haben sie dann auch gekauft. 



> Wir beschweren uns hier um Leute die ein High End System im vierstelligen Bereich haben, aber beim Monitor geizen.



Genau die Leute kommen dann nach einer Weile wieder, und beschweren sich über ihren Monitor. Das beste was ich hier bisher erlebt habe, war ein neues System auch im vierstelligen Bereich welches einen 15" Röhrenmonitor zu befeuern hatte. Hier wurde sich dann über die Auflösung beschwert, und das die Grafikkarte kein VGA-Ausgang hat. 



> Warum sollte der Otto Normal Verbraucher richtig Geld für einen Monitor ausgeben?


Quanti spricht hier nicht von den Otto Normal Verbrauchern, sondern von Enthusiasten. 


Womit wir gleich beim Thema wären! 
@ PCGH

Wie wäre es mit einem großen Test "Budget vs. Enthusiasten". 
- Maus + Tastatur
- Notebooks
- Monitore
- mobile HDDs
- USB Sticks

------------------------
Unabhängig davon wäre es Test von Joysticks mal wieder nett.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@Knuddelbearli: Solche Tests gibt es recht häufig. In der noch aktuellen Ausgabe 08/2013 wurde beispielsweise Richland inkl. dedizierter GPU im CF getestet.
Die Garantiezeiten von Grafikkarten sind außerdem bei jedem Test angegeben.
Das wechseln des Kühlers ist in der Tat eine eikle Sache, bei der der Konsument häufig nichtswissend im Dunkeln steht, meines Wissens nach erlauben das offiziell nur MSI und EVGA, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.



<> schrieb:


> Womit wir gleich beim Thema wären!
> @ PCGH
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einem großen Test "Budget vs. Enthusiasten".
> ...



Hört sich gut an. 
Solch ein Test wäre wirklich nice.
Außerdem ist vor allem der Joystick Markt in letzter Zeit ziemlich vernachlässigt worden, obwohl beim Fliegen von Jets und Helis ein Joystick so ziemlich Pflicht ist.


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das mit den Joysticks ist mir eingefallen als ich an Star Citizen denken musste. Das Spiel mit einem XBox 360 Controller zu spielen, löst bei mir keine Begeisterung aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Spinal schrieb:


> Richtig Geld gibt man nur aus, wenn man mehr als genug hat, oder eben aus einem besonderen Grund (zb. Hobby, Beruf usw.). Warum sollte der Otto Normal Verbraucher richtig Geld für einen Monitor ausgeben?



Es gibt eine Menge Leute, die sich einen i7 3960/3970X kaufen und dazu zwei oder mehr High End Grafikkarten.
Und das sind Leute, die einen normalen Job haben, wie viele andere auch.
Andere wären eben bereit, für einen guten Monitor eine Menge Geld auszugeben, um die bestmögliche Bildqualität zu haben.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ein paar Taler mehr schließt für mich persönlich "richtig Geld" ein.  War vllt. etwas falsch ausgedrückt.
> Für einen guten Monitor zahle ich gerne eine vierstellige Summe.  Aber dann muss mich das Gerät auch überzeugen. Die Katze im Sack kauf ich nicht.



Ich bin gerne bereit auch mehr auszugeben, wenn ich dafür auch einen erkennbaren Mehrwert bekomme. 
Aber ich warte immer noch auf Monitore mit IPS Panel, 2560x1440 Pixel in 30 Zoll und 120hz (oder 200Hz).
Der Preis wäre sich nicht niedrig, aber es gibt diesen Monitor nicht mal, wie soll ich also mein Geld ausgeben, wenn es die Hardware, die ich gerne hätte, gar nicht gibt?



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Quanti spricht hier nicht von den Otto Normal Verbrauchern, sondern von Enthusiasten.



Der Enthusiast ist ja auch ein normaler Typ von Nebenan. 
Die allermeisten hier haben normale Jobs mit normalen Einkünften und finanzieren sich damit ihr Hobby, denn immer das neueste bei PC Hardware haben zu wollen, kostet Geld.
Aber auch die, die eben bereit sind, das Geld auszugeben, können es nicht immer ausgehen (siehe Monitor).



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon wäre es Test von Joysticks mal wieder nett.



Wer benutzt denn heute noch einen Joystick (abgesehen von den Flugsimulator Fans)?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was mir gestern noch so als Sommerloch-Thema eingefallen ist:
Redakteurs-PC Vergleichstest.

Immer nur Standard-Rechner auf ihre Eignung für den Standard-Anwender zu testen ist langweilig. Statt dessen mal Rechner von Leuten-die-sich-wirklich-auskennen nehmen und gucken, was die sich so kreatives zusammen gebastelt haben (ggf. inklusive Software) - und wofür.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Immer nur Standard-Rechner auf ihre Eignung für den Standard-Anwender zu testen ist langweilig. Statt dessen mal Rechner von Leuten-die-sich-wirklich-auskennen nehmen und gucken, was die sich so kreatives zusammen gebastelt haben (ggf. inklusive Software) - und wofür.


 
Mich würde vor allem die Software der Redakteure interessieren, wer weiß eventuell ist ja was interessantes dabei, was ich/andere Leser noch nicht kenne/n. 

Noch was zum Thema IPS und hohe Bildwiederholfrequenz: Panasonic TX-L42ETW60 107 cm (42 Zoll) 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A+ (Full HD, 600Hz bls, DVB-S/T/C, Smart TV, WLAN, USB) silber: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Das bei den TVs mit der Bildwiederholfrequenz getrickst wird ist klar (siehe "bls" = Backlight Scanning  ).
Aber ich bezweifle, dass Panasonic so dreißt war und für diesen TV ein 50/60 Hz Panel durch Backlight Scanning zum 600 Hz Panel gemacht hat.
Mit etwas Glück wurde ein 100/120 Hz Panel verwendet, die Frage ist natürlich wie hoch der Inputlag des Gerätes liegt (warsch. bei über 30 ms ).
Ich habe selbst mal ein paar Panasonic IPS TVs im Laden begutachtet, und die Schlieren waren für ein IPS Panel moderat. 
Leider kenne ich mich nur mit den "Tricks" von Samsungs CMR (Clear Motion Rate) aus, wie sehr Panasonic trickst weiß ich deshalb nicht.
Ich habe schon ein paar mal hier im Forum auf die Panasonic IPS TVs  hingewießen, und habe gehofft, dass jemand weiß, wie sehr bei diesen  getrickst wird, jedoch konnte mir niemand weiter helfen.
Auch im Web fand ich keine verlässliche Quelle.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2013)

Ich wünsche mir ein neues Gamescom 2013 Thema. Sprich, alles über die Gamescom.


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Das bei den TVs mit der Bildwiederholfrequenz getrickst wird ist klar (siehe "bls" = Backlight Scanning  ).
> Aber ich bezweifle, dass Panasonic so dreißt war und für diesen TV ein 50/60 Hz Panel durch Backlight Scanning zum 600 Hz Panel gemacht hat.


Ich nicht. Vor allem weil 600Hz ja 60Hz mal 10, also wahrscheinlich 60Hz mit 10 Bildern Lag die dann für ein "besseres" Bild zusammen verrechnet werden.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ein neues Gamescom 2013 Thema. Sprich, alles über die Gamescom.


 
Mir  würde es schon reichen, wenn die wichtigsten Games/Stände vorgestellt  werden würden und wieder (wie letztes Jahr) der Gamescom Info Flyer  hinzugelegt werden.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Vor allem weil 600Hz ja 60Hz mal 10, also wahrscheinlich 60Hz mit 10 Bildern Lag die dann für ein "besseres" Bild zusammen verrechnet werden.


 
Das glaube/hoffe ich nicht. Leider habe ich eben noch keine Bestätigung für diese Theorie erhalten. 
Eventuell sollte ich mal Panasonic kontaktieren (wenn die mir überhaupst ne Antwort liefern (wollen) ).
In der zuvorherigen Generation gab es einen 50 Hz TV @ 150 Hz.
Doch wieso sollte Panasonic dermaßen auf den Putz hauen?
Bei Samsung ist es so:
100 Hz CMR = echte 50 Hz
200 Hz CMR = echte 100 Hz
400 Hz CMR = echte 100 Hz
800 Hz CMR = echte 200 Hz


----------



## Zeus18 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja mir eher ein ganzer Thread!


----------



## Superwip (2. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Aber ich bezweifle, dass Panasonic so dreißt war und für diesen TV ein 50/60 Hz Panel durch Backlight Scanning zum 600 Hz Panel gemacht hat.


 
Doch, Panasonic war so dreist.

-> TV-Geräte - VIERA LED-LCD-TV - TX-L42ETW60 - Spezifikation - Deutschland & Österreich

...Bildwiederholfrequenz600 Hz bls 
...

-> http://tda.panasonic-europe-service...ata/ALL/TXL42ETW60/OI/905361/TQB0E2346A-E.pdf

...
http://tda.panasonic-europe-service...ata/ALL/TXL42ETW60/OI/905361/TQB0E2346A-E.pdf

​​​​●HDMI-Buchse
Zulässiges Eingangssignalformat:
525 (480) / 60i, 60p
625 (576) / 50i, 50p
750 (720) / 60p, 50p
1.125 (1.080) / 60i, 50i
1.125 (1.080) / 60p, 50p, 24p​
● HDMI-Anschlüsse empfangen kein WSS-Signal.

Siehe da: maximal 60Hz am Eingang- es ist unwahrscheinlich das das Panel mehr schafft (warum auch?)


----------



## Knuddelbearli (3. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> @Knuddelbearli: Solche Tests gibt es recht häufig. In der noch aktuellen Ausgabe 08/2013 wurde beispielsweise Richland inkl. dedizierter GPU im CF getestet.
> Die Garantiezeiten von Grafikkarten sind außerdem bei jedem Test angegeben.
> Das wechseln des Kühlers ist in der Tat eine eikle Sache, bei der der Konsument häufig nichtswissend im Dunkeln steht, meines Wissens nach erlauben das offiziell nur MSI und EVGA, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


 
es steht im test aber rein gar nichts darüber wie sich die dGPU verhält, oder wieso zum teufel trinity udn Jaguar immer noch sogut wie gar nicht verbaut wird. Schrieb doch groß und deutlich Hintergrundwissen!

Werden 3D games immer richtig erkannt?
gibt es Lags durch die Umschaltung?
geht die dGPU korrekt in zero core wenn die IP arbeitet?
arbeitet im Desktop Betrieb immer nur die IGP?

usw usf

das selbe bei der Garantie. Ich habe etliche andere Punkte aufgezählt neben der reinen Garantiedauer und dazu steht gar nichts!


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2013)

Ich wrde gern eine genaue Gegenüberstellung von AMD's und Nvidias 3D Technik lesen. Grundlegende Unterschiede, Spiele die das unterstützen, Vorteile und Nachteile, Bildqualität, Benchmarks.
Vielleicht stellt sich ja raus, dass die Qualität und Unterstützung ähnlich ist, aber bei einer der Techniken die Bildrate höher ausfällt, bzw. weniger einbricht im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Doch, Panasonic war so dreist.
> 
> -> TV-Geräte - VIERA LED-LCD-TV - TX-L42ETW60 - Spezifikation - Deutschland & Österreich
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Info. 
Deine beiden PDF Links funktioniseren übrigens nicht. 
Durch die 60 Hz am Eingang hat sich die Geschichte dann erledigt. 
Den Faktor 10 durch Backlightscanning auf dem Blatt Papier zu "simulisieren" ist aber wirklich unterste Schublade.


----------



## Olstyle (3. August 2013)

Zu dem Test von Lüftersteuerungen in der aktuellen Ausgabe wünsche ich mir einen Nachtest des Aquaero.

So ist der Test etwa so vollständig wie ein CPU-Test ohne Intel.


----------



## Hans-dampf (9. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ein WaKü Special mit einer schritt für schritt Anleitung mit Einkaufsführer wäre  klasse


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Hans-dampf schrieb:


> ein WaKü Special mit einer schritt für schritt Anleitung mit Einkaufsführer wäre  klasse


 
Ja, wäre auch dafür!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde es gut finden wenn ihr den Optimalen Lüftungskreislauf (Luft Kühlung) etwas mehr behandelt. Am besten in einen Haf 932 oder Haf X oder in einen anderen Gehäuse mit vielen Lüfter.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Antrag auf Special ^^: 


CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ach, und @PCGH:
> Wie wärs mal allgemein mit ein paar Einscätzungen zu Unity, Benchmarks in aktuellen Unity-Spielen und so weiter?
> Immerhin sind einige der größten Kickstarter-Erfolge Unity-Titel, da würden mich Dinge wie die aktuelle Mehrkernskalierung und co. schon interessieren!


----------



## Painkiller (12. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Wer benutzt denn heute noch einen Joystick (abgesehen von den Flugsimulator Fans)?


Ich! Denn Wing Commander, Starlancer, Freelancer, Schleichfahrt und bald auch Star Citizen werde ich sicher nicht mit einem XBox360 Controller zocken.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (12. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vor allen Dingen fände ich so einen Unity-Benchmarkcheck natürlich auch super, weil es im gesamten Netz bisher noch kaum Benchmarks zu Unity-Spiele gibt.
Als "Speerspitze" würdet ihr deshalb sicher auch häufig verlinkt werden!


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen fände ich so einen Unity-Benchmarkcheck natürlich auch super, weil es im gesamten Netz bisher noch kaum Benchmarks zu Unity-Spiele gibt.
> Als "Speerspitze" würdet ihr deshalb sicher auch häufig verlinkt werden!


 
Das Heft lässt sich doch immer so schlecht verlinken...


----------



## Eftilon (12. August 2013)

Ich würde mal gerne einen ausführlichen Bericht über Steams Big picture Modus lesen.

Zb, was für Hardware sollte Mann evtl haben,  silent vs Performance etc.
Welche spiele besonders gut geeignet sind, 
Was kann Mann sonst mit dem Client anstellen,
Kann Mann gegeneinander mit dem selben pc und zwei Kontroller antreten ?

Fragen über fragen

Ich denke das wäre eine tolle Sache

Sonst finde ich das Magazin Super 

Eftilon


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (12. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das Heft lässt sich doch immer so schlecht verlinken...


Aber PCGH veröffentlicht ja in der Regel "appetiser" für jeden


----------



## JackOnell (16. August 2013)

Ihr könnt mal die ein oder andere Grafikkarte testen die nicht so spannend und teuer sind. 
Wie zb diese
geizhals.de/palit-geforce-gtx-770-ne5x77001042-1045f-a953269.html
Die waren immer am günstigsten und es gab nirgends einen test dazu.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vielleicht mal ein paar Blindtests unter Redaktionsmitgliedern und/oder Computec-Prak... -Mitarbeitern machen. Was sich anbieten würde, wären z.B. Kopfhörer unterschiedlicher Preisklassen, z.B. 20 € bis hoch auf 150 oder 200 Euro (Stereo-Kopfhörer versus 7.1 Headsets) oder Single- versus Dual-GPU-Systeme bzw. unterschiedliche Anti-Aliasing-Modi. Ebenfalls beliebt im Soundbereich: 128er MP3 versus Flac-Datei.

Könnte man sicherlich ein paar hübsche Videos von machen und in die erstaunten Gesichter der Probanden schauen.


----------



## Skysnake (16. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Blindtests sind immer SEHR geil!!!

Aber man muss die auch vernünftig organisieren... Doppeltblindtest wäre schon SEHR GEIL!

Vor allem so ein CF/SLI Doppeltblindtest marke Mythbusters wäre halt HAMMER! GEIL! Aber so was wird man wahrscheinlich nicht machen ;(


----------



## Rizoma (16. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen Bericht über BIOS Moding bei den AMD HD7k Modellen mit Hilfe eines Hexeditors wünschen 

Ati Hd 7950/7970 bios mod thread

Hier ist es zwar beschrieben aber da mein eigenes Englisch nicht gut ist und ein BIOS Mod gewisse gefahren birgt habe ich bisher Abstand gehalten. Von daher gogogo PCGH her mit so einem Artikel.


----------



## Abductee (16. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würd mich wieder über einen Test im Low Budget Grafikkartenbereich wünschen.
GTX 650 Ti Boost, GTX 650 Ti und GTX 650
HD7850, 7790, 7770 und 7750

Also alle Karten kleiner als 150€


----------



## ASD_588 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ja ich glaube das der letzte test schon etwas länger her ist.
vorallem sollte man auch die GHz version mit einbezihen:


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (17. August 2013)

Ich würd mich nochmal über einen IPC-Test freuen 

Also die letzten vier Generationen i5 und i7 Vierkerner (+HT) auf je 2,0Ghz und dann durch den Benchmark Parkour jagen.
Dazu auch die Phenom II, Bulldozer und Vishera bzw. Llano, Trinity und Richland.


----------



## Cleriker (17. August 2013)

Nicht nur das. Man sollte auch besonderen Wert auf oc solcher Karten legen. Also was ist möglich mit einer nachgerüsteten Kühlung? Die meisten schwören ja auf Arctic Kühler (ich auch), also ein entsprechendes Modell drauf und Werte ermitteln. In der P/L Bewertung würde ich dann gern auch beides mitbewertet bekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich! Denn Wing Commander, Starlancer, Freelancer, Schleichfahrt und bald auch Star Citizen werde ich sicher nicht mit einem XBox360 Controller zocken.


 
Ich würde für Dethkarz und insbesondere Rally Trophy sogar gerne noch einen zweiten (anderen) nutzen, hab aber bislang keine Win7 x64 kompatible Gameport-Lösung gefunden  (also bitte gleich mittesten - für alle die noch Joysticks aus der Zeit haben, als es Spiele dafür gab  )


----------



## Rixx (21. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Router. Per Kabel mehrere PC im Haus anschließen.


----------



## Cleriker (22. August 2013)

Mehrere Kabel in einen Router zu stecken wird ja nicht grad die Schwierigkeit sein, oder? Was genau stellst du dir vor, was getestet/erklärt werden soll?


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (22. August 2013)

Vermutlich:

Mehrere Router testen, wie sie das Internet unter den Rechnern aufteilen.
Also bekommen 3 PCs mit ner 6000er Leitung nur je 2000er Geschwindigkeit.
Oder wird der Internetzugang für alle Rechner lahm, wenn ein PC downloaded und die volle Bandbreite bekommt.

Dann vielleicht noch Stromverbrauch der Router


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Macht absolut keinen Sinn. Router sind sowas von 0815 Standardware. Da gibts im Heimbereich eigentlich nichts mehr zu beachten. Kaufen, einstecken fertig.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Würde mich mal über eine SweetFX Spezial freuen !

TXAA man unter die luppe nehmen !


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

TXAA ist bereits gesetzt. Sweet FX könnte man aber als Tweak-Option dazunehmen ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## natalie (23. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Würde mich mal über eine SweetFX Spezial freuen !


 Ich mich auch. 
Habe vor ein paar Tagen angefangen damit herumzuexperimentieren.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



natalie schrieb:


> Ich mich auch.
> Habe vor ein paar Tagen angefangen damit herumzuexperimentieren.


 
Habe noch kein schöne How To für die SweetFX gefunden also was welher Wert macht etc. Und mir alles mal schön von PCGH erklären zu lassen wäre geil.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich sehr über einen Test des hoffentlich bald erscheinenden Eizo DuraVision FDF2405 freuen.
Nach eurem Online Artikel zu dem Gerät wurde mein vollstes Interesse geweckt.
Da der Monitor bereits auf der offiziellen Homepage gelistet ist, könntet ihr ja eventuell anfragen, ob Eizo euch ein Gerät zu Release zur Verfügung stellen könnte.
Der Eizo bietet einige sehr interssante Eigenschaften. Das 120 Hz VA Panel kann 240 Hz simulieren, wodurch die Reaktionszeit und somit die Schlieren weiter sinken sollen.
Außerdem unterstützt der Monitor anscheinend 10 bit Farbtiefe und dank der Bildwiederholfrequenz 3D per Shutter-Technik.
Durch das VA Panel soll der Monitor einen Kontrast von 5000:1 erreichen und die Blickwinkelstabilität wird VA typisch sicherlich gut bis sehr gut erreichen.
Um noch einen Drauf zu setzen hat Eizo eventuell auch die Backlight Steuerung mit einer PWM Frequenz von 18 kHz eingebaut.
Somit ist der Monitor sowohl für (wahrscheinlich sehr gut bestückte) Gaming, Multimedia, als auch für Grafikbearbeitung verlockend.


----------



## mcmarky (15. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da es ja langsam auf Weihnachten zugeht  


Wie wäre es mit einem aktuellen Test über CPU-Luftkühler ala TR Archon SB-E X2, Be Quiet Dark Rock 2, Prolimatech Megahalem usw. (ggf. auf Haswell Plattform), zum direkten Vergleich nur mit einem Referenzlüfter ausgerüstet.
Aktuelle Wärmeleitpasten, hattet ihr auch schon mal die Innovation Cooling Diamond 7 Carat getestet?
Was bringt das Austauschen der Wärmeleitpaste bei den Haswell CPUs, evtl. mit Flüssigmetall?
Ein Test bzw. eine Zusammenstellung von Silent-Netzteilen mit Kabelmanagement um die 500W-700W wäre auch ein guter Ratgeber fürs Fest. Nicht ganz ohne Eigennutz, da mein P9 nicht die C7-Powerstates der Haswell unterstützt.


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Ich würde mich sehr über einen Test des hoffentlich bald erscheinenden Eizo DuraVision FDF2405 freuen.
> Nach eurem Online Artikel zu dem Gerät wurde mein vollstes Interesse geweckt.
> Da der Monitor bereits auf der offiziellen Homepage gelistet ist, könntet ihr ja eventuell anfragen, ob Eizo euch ein Gerät zu Release zur Verfügung stellen könnte.
> Der Eizo bietet einige sehr interssante Eigenschaften. Das 120 Hz VA Panel kann 240 Hz simulieren, wodurch die Reaktionszeit und somit die Schlieren weiter sinken sollen.
> ...


 
Der sieht allerdings verlockend aus... vielleicht der aktuell spieletauglichste VA Bildschirm.

Wobei die Zwischenbildberechnung natürlich einen Inputlag hervorrufen kenn, vermutlich mindestens 8,3ms.


----------



## Carlo (17. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich über eine schöne große und aktuelle Aufrüstmatrix freuen.


----------



## DaStash (17. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sehr über einen Test des hoffentlich bald erscheinenden Eizo DuraVision FDF2405 freuen.
> Nach eurem Online Artikel zu dem Gerät wurde mein vollstes Interesse geweckt.
> Da der Monitor bereits auf der offiziellen Homepage gelistet ist, könntet ihr ja eventuell anfragen, ob Eizo euch ein Gerät zu Release zur Verfügung stellen könnte.
> Der Eizo bietet einige sehr interssante Eigenschaften. Das 120 Hz VA Panel kann 240 Hz simulieren, wodurch die Reaktionszeit und somit die Schlieren weiter sinken sollen.
> ...


Vor allem der Preis wäre sehr interessant, auch wenn ich die Wahrheit eigentlich gar nicht wissen will. 

MfG


----------



## willsnone (20. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo PCGH-Team

Mich würd mal ein 3D Vision Bericht freuen.

Hintergrund:


  Ich kannte 3d nur von div. Playstation Games, 3d Filme vom Kino und auch vom TV
  und war nicht so davon begeistert.
  Hab das dann als Gimmick abgehackt und fertig.
  Dann eher zufällig, da mein alter TFT abgeraucht ist kam ich günstig zu einen 27er ASUS im Ausverkauf und da war eben so ein 3d Vision 2 Kit inklusive.

  Vorerst ließ ich die Sachen im Karton, da ja 3d eh nicht so mein Ding war aber dann,
 mehr aus Langweile holte ich dieses Zeug doch mal raus und Testete es und seit dieser Stunde bin ich von dieser Technik absolut überzeugt.
  Das ist sogar so schlimm das ich Spiele die nicht 3d Vision sind Links liegen lasse.
  Zum Glück gibts zu den meisten Games, die nicht out of the box 3d sind Mods.
  Wer einmal 3d Vision mit zb. Tomb Raider 2013 gespielt hat, dem tut sich eine neue Welt auf.
  Hört sich viell. etwas nach Fan Gelabere an aber mir ist es so ergangen.
  Der Mehrwert von Games ist um ein vielfaches höher, das mit drin Gefühl um so viel intensiver.
  Dead Space 3 konnte ich nicht mehr zocken, einfach zu krass in 3d, die vorderen Teile ohne 3d überhaupt kein Problem.
  Gar nicht daran zu denken wie Outlast wäre damit, ui ui ui. 
Das Problem an denn ganzen ist einfach das man es live erleben muss um zu sehen wie geil es ist.


Daher würde mich mal ein schöner Bericht von Nvidea 3d Vision freuen.


  Schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## Cleriker (20. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich schließe mich dem grob an und wiederhole mich:

Ich würde gern eine genaue Gegenüberstellung von AMD's  und Nvidias 3D Technik lesen. Grundlegende Unterschiede, Spiele die das  unterstützen, Vorteile und Nachteile, Bildqualität, Benchmarks.
Vielleicht stellt sich ja raus, dass die Qualität und Unterstützung  ähnlich ist, aber bei einer der Techniken die Bildrate höher ausfällt,  bzw. weniger einbricht im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz.                         

Das Hauptaugenmerk bitte auf die von AMD verwendete Technik.


----------



## willsnone (20. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich dem grob an und wiederhole mich:
> 
> Ich wrde gern eine genaue Gegenüberstellung von AMD's  und Nvidias 3D Technik lesen. Grundlegende Unterschiede, Spiele die das  unterstützen, Vorteile und Nachteile, Bildqualität, Benchmarks.
> Vielleicht stellt sich ja raus, dass die Qualität und Unterstützung  ähnlich ist, aber bei einer der Techniken die Bildrate höher ausfällt,  bzw. weniger einbricht im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz.
> ...



Das wäre eine Interessanter Ansatz.....würde ich auch begrüßen.
Was mir allerdings schon recht wäre das beide Technik gleichermaßen erläutert werden.
Aber eine Gegenüberstellung wäre wirklich Super.....gute Idee.

Da ich nicht weiß wie sehr die Pcgh am Ball ist mit der ganzen 3D Technik kann ich da mal einen Thread verlinken.
Erfahrungsbericht Nvidia 3D Vision -

Thx nochmals


----------



## rolli (20. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hab das Ganze mal im Media Markt anschauen dürfen.
Wahrscheinlich hatten die den letzten Schrott als Vorführ-Monitor:
Das Bild hat geflimmert und war viel zu dunkel.


----------



## DaStash (20. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

3d macht auch meiner Meinung nach erst richtig ab beamer Größe Sinn oder VR Brille.

MfG


----------



## willsnone (20. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@rolli

Media Markt ist natürlich ein denkbar schlechter Ort für sowas.
Am besten ist es in einen abgedunkelten Raum und nicht zu weit weg vom Bildschirm, 
damit der Fenster Blick so gut wie möglich minimiert ist, 
dann kann man ein erstaunlich gutes Ergebnis erzielen.
Mit NVIDIA Vision 2 ist das Problem mit dem zu finsteren Bild Geschichte....light boost.

@DaStash

Da hast natürlich fast recht, aber so ein Beamer kostet richtig viel Cash.
Mit Ocolus Rift next Year wird's spannend und erschwinglich...hoffentlich.
Aber wie oben beschrieben in Verbindung mit einem 27" ist das Ergebnis absolut Top und auch nicht zu teuer.


----------



## ronrebell (21. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



willsnone schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH-Team
> 
> Mich würd mal ein 3D Vision Bericht freuen.
> 
> ...



Liebes pcgh Team!

Alles jahrelanger treuer Leser betreue ich im benachbarten ComputerBase Forum einen der größten 3D Vision threads im deutschsprachigen Raum --> siehe meine Signatur Verlinkung.
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1098113

Ich stimme mit willsnone in allen Punkten und Ausführungen überein.

Im "gehobenen" gaming Alter wuchs ich mit Atari und co. auf. Erst vor gut einem Jahr bin ich mehr derminder zufällig über die 3D Vision Thematik gestolpert.

Die Anschaffung eines gebrauchten 3D Vision Monis folgte, alles Andere ist (meine) gaming Geschichte.

Dies geht bei mir soweit, dass ich NICHT 3D Vision lauffähige Spiele links liegen lasse.

Dank Helixmod kommt dies glücklicherweise äußerst selten vor, auch entsprechende 3D Vision Tweaks @DX11 (Bioshock Infinite,...) sind mittlerweile verfügbar, falls die Developer geschlampt haben.

Ich bitte euch nach Jahren der 3D Vision Berichterstatattungsabstinenz um ein gründliches Roundup in eurem Heft.

Da wäre 3D Vision 2 samt Backlightboost Monitoren und eine Testrunde eurer Redakteure mit 3D Vision Masterpieces ala Tomb Raider 2013, Metro Last Light ... oder auch mit Indie games wie Trine 2, The Walking Dead (Tellatale) ... ein begrüßenswertes Testumfeld.

Bitte stellt der breiten Masse einmal vor, was sich in den letzten Jahren technologisch und supportmäßig @3D Vision getan hat.

Super wäre es, wenn ihr jeden Redakteur einmal 15 Minuten vom Spielstart Tomb Raider 2013 zocken lässt. Eure Kommentare und Vergleiche zu 2D würden mich brennend interessieren.
Toll auch wäre am Ende Eures Heftes das jeweilige Kommentar eines jeden Redakteurs zu lesen (nach absolviertem Testlauf!) ... "Die 3D Vision Erfahrung war für mich ..." ... o.ä.

Ich habe immer mal wieder Leute zum 3D Vision testen bei mir, welche anschließend flächendeckend in die 3D Vision Welt abwandern. Plattes 2D wird in meiner gesamten gaming Community nicht mehr gepielt.
Auch empfehle ich immer wieder Euer Heft weiter, falls nötige Sytemadaptierungen von Nöten sind.

Wenn ich absoluten WASD Noobs meine 3D Vision Zweitbrille aufsetze (Oma, Mama und das Häschen von nebenan) und diese mir beim Spielen über die Schulter gucken, sitzen sie mit offenen Mündern und ungläubig schüttelnden Köpfen da.

Es wäre Zeit für ein 2013 3D Vision Roundup, viele Infos und auch Spielvorschläge findet ihr in meinem in der Signatur verlinkten thread.

GOGOGO PCGH, ein treuer Heftabonnent zählt auf Euch!


----------



## Kerkilabro (21. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich freue mich wenn es was auf die Ohren gibt! Lautsprecher zum selber basteln Allgemein bitte mehr Sound, es kommt nur immer Grafik vor.....Was sind denn Spiele ohne Ton, richtig, gar nichts! 

Würde mich sogar über eine extra Ausgabe freuen über Soundkarten die peinlichst getestet werden und natürlich das passende Equipment dafür: Lautsprecher sowie Microfone.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Ich freue mich wenn es was auf die Ohren gibt! Lautsprecher zum selber basteln Allgemein bitte mehr Sound, es kommt nur immer Grafik vor.....Was sind denn Spiele ohne Ton, richtig, gar nichts!
> 
> Würde mich sogar über eine extra Ausgabe freuen über Soundkarten die peinlichst getestet werden und natürlich das passende Equipment dafür: Lautsprecher sowie Microfone.


 
Interessant wäre das allemal.
Mich würde außerdem ein Soundtest für einfache Tonaufnahmen interessieren.
Sehr interessante Kandidaten wären unter anderem das Antlion Modmic und das T.Bone SC440 USB.


----------



## ronrebell (29. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort. 

Vote for close. Dieser Thread hier ist sinnfrei.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ronrebell schrieb:


> Keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort.
> 
> Vote for close. Dieser Thread hier ist sinnfrei.


 
Nur weil sich die Redaktion nicht immer meldet, heißt das nicht, dass sie den Thread nicht lesen würden.
Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass die Redaktion eventuell im Stress sein könnte und ihre eigenen Projekte auch mal umsetzen möchte. 

Auf der anderen Seite hast du natürlich Recht. Es wäre schön, wenn die Redaktion ein Feedback zu den letzten Vorschlägen wie Eizos 120/240 Hz VA Monitor und dem 3D Test geben könnte.


freundliche Grüße aus Mittelfranken
Andy


----------



## ronrebell (30. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Im Stress sind wir alle. 

Einen Zweizeiler hat aber jeder in genau 30 Sekunden formuliert und reingetippt. 
Wenn keine Zeit für die thread Betreuung bleibt wie gesagt dicht machen.


----------



## Skysnake (30. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sicherlich nicht. Sie schauen nämlich immer wieder rein, nur halt nicht jeden Tag/Woche. 

Du musst bedenken, das es auf die Fertigstellung des Heftes zugeht/-ging. Die Tage wird sicherlich wieder rein geschaut, da neue Themen anstehen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ronrebell schrieb:


> Keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort.
> 
> Vote for close. Dieser Thread hier ist sinnfrei.


 
Wenn ihr nicht wollt, dass wir eure Vorschläge diskutieren, dann ist der Thread wirklich sinnfrei. 

Zum Verständnis: Wir machen 1x im Monat eine große Heftplanung und dann noch mal während der Produktion eine kleine Anpassung. Die Vorschläge aus diesem Thread werden immer diskutiert und vieles davon wird dann auch umgesetzt. Nicht immer sofort, aber zeitnah. Manches setzen wir nicht um, wenn es z. B. zu speziell ist. 

An dem Eizo sind wir z. B. seit der ersten Ankündigung auf der Webseite dran.  Aber ich kann noch nicht sagen, wann er im Heft zu finden ist.

3D Vision ist halt ein spezielles Thema. Überhaupt 3D. Aber auch hier verspreche ich, dass wir uns das mal ansehen.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie schaut es denn mal mit einem Linux-Special aus, wo sich MS ja momentan so "Mühe" um die Nutzer macht  Da könnte man einen kleinen Guide für Einsteiger bringen, Spiele auf Kompatibilität testen und die Balkenlängen mit denen von Windows vergleichen. Dass Steam Linux so pusht, macht dieses sicherlich für viele Nutzer und auch Spieler zu einer echten Alternative. 

Gruß


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kabelmanagement: Sinnvolle Verkabelung im Gehäuse! Grund, die "perfekten Rechner" und das teilweise ignorieren das vorhandenen Kabelmanagments des Gehäuses.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn mal mit einem Linux-Special aus, wo sich MS ja momentan so "Mühe" um die Nutzer macht  Da könnte man einen kleinen Guide für Einsteiger bringen, Spiele auf Kompatibilität testen und die Balkenlängen mit denen von Windows vergleichen. Dass Steam Linux so pusht, macht dieses sicherlich für viele Nutzer und auch Spieler zu einer echten Alternative.
> 
> Gruß


 
Hi,

das Thema Linux wird dank Steam OS ja nun auch für Spieler "salonfähiger". Sollte das zum Trend werden, werden wir den sicher nicht verschlafen.


----------



## Painkiller (30. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich denke mal ein Security-Spezial wäre auch nicht schlecht. (Stichwort NSA  -> An dieser Stelle beste Grüße nach Fort Meade, Maryland )

Viele Leute wissen wahrscheinlich nicht, wie sie sich richtig schützen können, bzw. zu was Schädlinge alles fähig sein können. 

- Router-Firewall
- System-Firewall
- verschiedene Router im Test -> Nicht nur AVM, Asus etc. sondern auch mal diese hier: Produkte - DrayTek GmbH
- Antiviren-Programme (Kostenpflichtig vs. Freeware)
- Welches Betriebssystem ist am sichersten? 
- Wie kann ich mich selbst am besten schützen? 
- Wie sichere ich mein System/Browser ab?
- Funktionsweise von Viren, Würmern, Trojanern, Adware, Malware, Spyware und Backdoors
- Wie arbeiten Hacker?


Einfach mal ein kleines oder größeres Spezial (gern auch in mehreren Teilen) über das ganze Thema. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

DrayTek wurde im aktuellen Heft getestet, nach einem Test von Firewall-Qualitäten hatte ich weiter vorne schonmal gefragt. Aber leider schon sowas niemand zu machen (weder hier noch sonstwo) - immer nur erzielbare Bandbreiten.


----------



## Skysnake (30. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Frag beim BSI usw nach. Alles andere übersteigt auch bei weitem die Ressourcen und Möglichkeiten der "normalen" Presse.


----------



## ronrebell (30. September 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> ... Manches setzen wir nicht um, wenn es z. B. zu speziell ist....
> 
> ....3D Vision ist halt ein spezielles Thema...



Danke für die Rückmeldung. 
Schade, aber diese beiden Zeilen sind eine klare Antwort. 

In meiner Gaming Community sind sehr viele Standard Casual Gamer unterwegs. 
Trotzdem switchen diese nach der 3D Vision Erstbegegnung flächendeckend in die mittlerweile ausgereifte 3D Vision Spieledimension. 

Speziell war für meine buddies nur eine fantastische Ersterfahrung mit 3D Vision und deren Lieblingsgames. 

Ich hoffe ihr tragt der 3D Vision Weiterentwicklung nach Jahren Testabstinenz Rechnung. 

Ein wie in #2331 beschriebener redaktioneller Selbsttest könnte eure und viele andere Meinungen ändern. 

Grüße, rr.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo rr,

Es ist ja nicht so, als ob wie noch nie 3D oder speziell 3D Vision im Heft oder auf der Webseite hatten. Wir hatten sogar mal ein kompletten 3D-Sonderheft in Form der PCGH Premium.
Nur ist es halt so, dass sich da seit Ende 2011 nach meiner Wahrnehmung nicht viel getan hat. Selbst bei Nvidia scheint das Thema nicht wirklich Prio zu haben.

Aber wie gesagt, wir nehmen uns des Themas mal wieder an, versprochen!

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Cleriker (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das wäre klasse, aber bitte nicht AMD's HD3D vergessen!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Frag beim BSI usw nach. Alles andere übersteigt auch bei weitem die Ressourcen und Möglichkeiten der "normalen" Presse.


 
Ich hätte gehofft, dass es da in Zusammenarbei mit Sicherheitsanbietern Möglichkeiten gibt. Die Virenscannerhersteller sind ja auch immer sehr "hilfsbereit", wenn es um Software-Testszenarien geht.
Und mal ganz ehrlich: Da könnte einiges Vermarktungspotential brach liegen. Zwischen einem 08/15 Router und einer Oberklasse-Hardwarefirewall liegen 200-300. Das ist aufs Jahr gerechnet weniger, als manch einer für ""Gamer""-Eingabegeräte zusätzlich ausgibt und wäre es diversen PCGH-Leser sicherlich wert. Das Problem: In den frei verfügbaren Informatinen ist nicht einmal nachvollziehbar, was billig-Endnutzerangebote denn schlechter machen.


----------



## Perry (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich tue für meinen Teil ja auch das möglichste, hardware Firewall im Router und nochmal die von Kadpersky, regelmäßige Scans mit malwarebytes und spybot, sowie Kaspersky, dann noch addblock und Ghostery im Browser. Wirklich sicher fühle ich mich dennoch nicht, daher wär ich auch für einen ausgewachseneren Sicherheitstest.
Natürlich auch unter Performance Gesichtspunkten, wie ihr es vor einigen Jahren mal gemacht habt, das viele Programme getestet wurden wie sehr die bestimmte Vorgänge beeinflussen.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das liegt daran, das es absolute Sicherheit NICHT gibt...

@Ruyven:
Ein ganz großer Punkt bzgl Sicherheit ist auch die richtige Konfiguration usw. 

Zudem sagen die Hardware/Softwarehersteller in dem Bereich viel wenn der Tag lang ist... Wenns dann aber heist Eier auf den Tisch, dann wird da eher mal zurückgezuckt und sich hinter nichtssagenden Frasen versteckt. Wenn man wirklich hohe Sicherheitsanforderungen erfüllt haben will, dann muss man dafür richtig blechen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen gewaltigen Test der R9 290X - bekomm ich den nächste Ausgabe?


----------



## willsnone (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo rr,
> 
> Es ist ja nicht so, als ob wie noch nie 3D oder speziell 3D Vision im Heft oder auf der Webseite hatten. Wir hatten sogar mal ein kompletten 3D-Sonderheft in Form der PCGH Premium.
> Nur ist es halt so, dass sich da seit Ende 2011 nach meiner Wahrnehmung nicht viel getan hat. Selbst bei Nvidia scheint das Thema nicht wirklich Prio zu haben.
> ...



 Ich würde einen NV2 Nachtest ebenfalls sehr begrüßen...und doch, ein bisschen was hat sich schon getan.

Seit 2011 sind erstklassige 3d Vision Bildschirme erschienen, 120HZ und 144Hz Monitore erschwinglich geworden und die Verbreitung enorm.
Da ist dann ein Kauf von einem NV2 Kit nur noch eine kleine Hürde, nur man muss es wissen.
Bei manchen Bildschirmen ist solcher sogar Inklusive.
Ich bin ebenfalls so in die 3d Vision Welt rein gerutscht, weil das Kit bei meinem Asus inkludiert war.
Dachte mir nie das der Unterschied so enorm ist.....ehrlich, obwohl ich ein regelmäßiger PCGH Leser bin.

Ebenfalls sind erstklassige Spiele erschienen, wie zb.Tomb Raider 2013 was die absolutes 3d Referenz darstellt.
Viele meiner Bekannten, Freunde die das gesehen haben waren mehr als angetan.
2 davon haben sich darauf ebenfalls ein 3d Vision Setup zugelegt und 3 haben es beim nächsten Bildschirm kauf vor, das sagt eigentlich schon viel.

Was hat sich noch getan: die 3d Mod Community ist recht stark via Helix, der die meisten Games 3d Vision startklar macht.
Noch eine bitte...falls ihr so einen Test auf die Beine stellt lasst mal Kollegen wie Sebastian Stange, Sascha Lohmüller, etc auch mal ran damit die auch mal sowas sehen/erleben.


Und wenn man schon mal dabei ist auch AMD´s 3d beleuchten, eventuell dem NV2 gegenüberstellen.


Vielen Dank für euer offenes Ohr. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## TempestX1 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test von ergonomischen Tastaturen wären mal gut.
Der PC ist schließlich zum zocken  und arbeiten geeignet.
Ergonomische Tastaturen sollen besser für die Bedienung mit den Händen sein (vorallem beim vielen Tippen), daher würde mich mal ein Test von solchen Tastaturen interessieren und wie sich diese zum Zocken eignen.

Nur mal als Beispiel der Tastaturen:
http://www.amazon.de/Fujitsu-Tasten...0672038&sr=8-6&keywords=ergonomische+tastatur
http://www.amazon.de/Microsoft-Ergo...0672038&sr=8-1&keywords=ergonomische+tastatur
http://www.amazon.de/Perixx-PERIBOA...0672038&sr=8-8&keywords=ergonomische+tastatur


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir einen gewaltigen Test der R9 290X - bekomm ich den nächste Ausgabe?


 
Wenn ich darauf antworte, muss ich ins Zeugenschutzprogramm.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Oktober 2013)

Yeah, Thilo auf der Flucht vorm Fixer!


----------



## Perry (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube das Hauptproblem für die Pcgh wären nicht die rechtlichen Folgen, sondern das jedwedes Vertrauen zerstört wär und man von niemanden aus der Branche mehr irgendwelche Infos bekäme und dann könnten die den Laden auch dicht machen.


----------



## sb117j (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich möchte gern etwas über Wasserkühlungen, welche Komponenten, verschiedene Budget Klassen, welche Reihenfolge, Gehäuse die gut dafür geignet sind usw.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn ich darauf antworte, muss ich ins Zeugenschutzprogramm.


 
Diese bösen NDAs. Naja, da der Launch ja Mitte Oktober sein soll bin ich trotzdem optimistisch, was meinen Wunchartikel angeht


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eine alte Bauernregel besagt: Sprudeln keine Leaks, wird das mit baldigen Tests ni(e)x – das Gegenteil ist der Fall wenn die Leax sprudeln von überall. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Eine alte Bauernregel besagt: Sprudeln keine Leaks, wird das mit baldigen Tests ni(e)x – das Gegenteil ist der Fall wenn die Leax sprudeln von überall.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Die Leaker haben ja noch ca 2 Wochen Zeit ^^


----------



## Onkel_Buntus (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ich wünsche mir einen ausgibigen Test und Knowhow-Beitrag zum Thema Wasserkühlungen (keine kompackt WaKü's). Evtl auch zu Wassergekühlten GeForce Titan's.


----------



## marvinj (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test über eine preiswerte Wakü wäre bestimmt etwas feines. Dazu noch wie man es zusammenbaut sowie Tipps & Tricks.
Wäre eine Überlegung wert, da das Thema komplex ist, empfielt sich ein Special dazu.  
Auch ein Video auf DVD wäre sinnvoll. Ich erinnere mich noch an eins mit einer Wakü, da war die Flüssigkeit rot oder so. Noch garnicht so lange her

@Onkel_Buntus:
Bitte bezeichne unsere Redakteure nicht als "Gurus". Es handelt sich hierbei um Menschen, die sich den ganzen Tag für erstklaasige Benchmarks abrackern, deswegen sind sie aber noch keine "Gurus"


----------



## DaStash (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich sehr für Grafikmonitore interessieren, welche auch sehr gut zum Spielen geeignet sind. Dabei sollte die Problematik IPS-Glow, PWM Flimmern und Lichthöfe genauer unter die Lupe genommen werden, insbesondere bei gedämpften Licht also Abends.

MfG


----------



## JustM3 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es dann mal wenn ihr ein bisschen weiter in die Zukunft schaut, als die Roadmaps von den Herstellern zulassen? Wie wäre es z.B. mit einer Einführung in die Quantenmechanik bzw. Quantencomputer? Mir ist durchaus bewust, das dieses Thema sehr komplex ist, aber man kann es sicher auch sehr anschaulich darstellen. Ich will ja auch keine Doktorarbeit da drüber haben, aber von dem, was ich so gehört habe, was mit so einem Quantencomputer so alles möglich ist.. das wäre doch schon mal einen kleinen Einblick wert, oder?!


----------



## MZ259 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich habe eher mal eine generelle Anregung: Ich lese das Heft jetzt schon seit gut einem Jahr und mir ist jetzt schon aufgefallen, dass sich die Artikel meistens um Intel und Nvidia drehen. Wenn jemand auf meinem Profil hier nachsieht, wird er/sie feststellen, dass ich AMD-Fan bin jedoch interessiere ich mich auch sehr für die andere Intel und Nvidia. Die Artikel sind auch sehr interessant und ich lese jeden einzelnen von ihnen, jedoch wurde nun innerhalb der letzten 3 Ausgaben jedes mal über die Frage berichtet, ob die GTX 780 besser ist, als die GTX Titan. MAl waren die Atrikel auf die 6Gbyte Speicher bezogen und mal auf die Spieleleistung. Ich sehe einfach nur eine Vielzahl von Artikeln über den Vergleich von Nvidiakarten, bei denen eine Radeon einbezogen wird um einen kleinen Vergleich mit anderen Systemen zu bekommen.

Für die nächsten Ausgaben würde ich mir noch einmal Artikel über Hitzeentwicklung von CPUs und Grafikkarten, (wenn möglich sogar mit der Wärmebildkamera) mit dem Ausblick wo die meiste Hitze entsteht und welche Kühlform sich als besonder effektiv erweist, wünschen. Also bei der CPU Blow-Down-, Turmkühler oder wie man eine Wakü (keine kompakte) aufbaut, so dass sie auch so funktioniert, wie sie soll.

So... genug gemeckert: Ich finde ihr macht eine gute Arbeit. Ich kenne kein anderes Magazin mit einem solch guten Einblick in die Hardware.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Problem ist einfach dass AMD in letzter Zeit nur den Centurion für den "Spielermarkt" gebracht hat. Bei Intel kam dagegen der Haswell und bei Nvidia die 7xxer Serie. Im Zuge der neuen AMD Graka-Generation dürfte sich zumindest bei den GPU-Tests erst einmal wieder mehr um AMD drehen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

So ist es. Wir haben auch 3 gegen 6 GiByte mit Radeon-Karten getestet, als das Thema aufkam. Oder Extrem-OC. Oder Ultra HD. Custom-Designs. Das meiste ist eine Weile her, weil die Produkte schon lange auf dem Markt sind. Nun gibts immerhin neue Radeon-Designs auf Basis existenter Chips (R7-260X, R9-270X, R9-280X), die wir uns ansehen werden (bzw. es schon tun) und natürlich eine ganz neue GPU. AMD wird folglich in den kommenden Wochen dank neuer Produkte wieder präsenter sein. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## MZ259 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Werde mich auf die folgenden Artikel freuen, da ich auch auf den Geschmack kommen werde eine R9 290X zu übertakten. Eine GTX Titan zum vergleichen habe ich leider nicht.

Bei dem Centurion hätte ich mich genauer für die Kühlung des 200-Watt-Monsters interessiert (Wie geht das am Besten? Luftkühlung oder gleich Wasser?)


----------



## ile (24. Oktober 2013)

Herstellermodelle der neuen GraKa Generation (290, 290X, 280X 780, 780Ti, 770) IM REALEN System im Vergleich hinsichtlich Lautstärke, Boost und Temperaturen


----------



## DaStash (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ist denn ein "reales System"?

MfG


----------



## Cleriker (25. Oktober 2013)

Ein System, das in einem Gehäuse sitzt. Mit Seitenwänden und so. Bei Zimmertemp. Nicht so ein offener Aufbau, auf einem leeren Tisch.


----------



## ile (27. Oktober 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein "reales System"?
> 
> MfG



Das da:



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ein System, das in einem Gehäuse sitzt. Mit Seitenwänden und so. Bei Zimmertemp. Nicht so ein offener Aufbau, auf einem leeren Tisch.





Zudem: 2 Frontlüfter, 1 Hecklüfter, Seitenwand und Deckel zu.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

An dieser Stelle wird's nicht reproduzierbar. 

- Welches Gehäuse?
- Welche Lüfter?
- Wie viele Lüfter?
- Wie schnell drehen die Lüfter?
- Etc.

Genau deswegen testen wir offen. Überlegungen gab's immer wieder. Also entwder testet man offen ... oder man investiert einen Monat in den Test von zwei Grafikkarten mit allen erdenklichen Kombinationen.  Was DHE gegen Axialbelüftung für Auswirkungen hat, testen wir in unregelmäßigen Abständen, das letzte Mal ist IIRC nur zwei Ausgaben her.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## TempestX1 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Entwicklung vom PC Sound.
Angefangen mit ein paar Beep Geräusche aus dem internen Lautsprecher, weiter zu Monotönen in niedriger Bit Zahl, über die Anfänge vom Stereosound.
Anschließend einen Rückblick über die für realistische Soundteppiche in Spielen durch A3D und EAX, der Aufkauf von A3D durch Creative. Die Fortführung und Verbesserung von EAX durch Creative. Die Unterstützung von Dolby Sourround.
Das zurückwerfen in die Steinzeit der realistischen Spielesound dank Microsoft durch den Release von Vista und Windows 7.
Der Hardwareberechnete Soundstillstand dank Microsoft.
Ist EAX in alten Spielen wieder mit Windows 8/8.1 möglich (Test !) ?

Die Grafik wird jedes mal immer weiter verbessert nur im Tontechnischen Bereich geht man teilweiße Rückwärts.

Siehe hierzu auch die Unterschiede :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmEencPw5d8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GHvaLJCUcI (wobei der Videomacher die EAX Einstellungen zu stark eingestellt hat um den Unterschied zu zeigen)

Vielleicht auch ein eigenes Vergleichsvideo auf der DVD durch die Redaktion?


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da ihr ja gerade in der Konzeptionsphase für den Hawaii-Praxisartikel seid, habe ich dafür noch eine Wunsch. Da aktuell nur Karten im Refernzdesign erhätlich sind, plant ihr sicher auch Seiten für alternative Kühllösungen ein. Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass ich stellvertretend für viele Besitzer eines Mini-ITX Gehäuses spreche, die nur den Einbau von Dual-Slot Kühlern erlauben und die mit dem Problem der Abwärme zu kämpfen haben. Nachdem der Arctic Hybrid nun offiziell für die 290X freigegeben wurde, könntet ihr bitte den Kühler ebenfalls testen? Ich weiß, dass Marc im Test in der PCGH 05/2012 mit 1,4 Sone auf der 7970 GHz Edition eine höhere Lautstärke als beim MK 26 und Peter gemessen hat, aber neben einer Kompakt-Waku Mod ist das für uns die einzige Möglichkeit, eine Grafikkarte wie die 290X kühl und halbwegs leise zu betreiben. Laut eurem Test zur 290X ergibt sich bei eurer Benchmarkszene zu Anno 2070 eine Leistungsaufnahme von 290 Watt im Uber-Mode. Ein Szenario, bei dem der Hybrid so richtig gefordert wird. Da es sonst dazu sehr wahrscheinlich keine Artikel geben wird, wäre es wirklich super, wenn ihr diesen Test in euren Praxisartikel aufnehmen könntet.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gerne einen Test des Eizo FG2421.

Denn ein VA-Panel mit 240Hz und 1ms Reaktionszeit klingt interessant. Preislich liegt er mit 500€ auch im "günstigen" Bereich.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wo hast du denn bisher was über diesen Monitor gesehen? Ich hab nur das TÜV Zertifikat gefunden, jedoch keinen Eintrag in einem Preisvergleich. Selbst auf der Eizo Deutschland Seite ist der nicht gelistet. 

Meiner Meinung nach wäre das für ein Eizo Display (und dann auch noch mit einer momentan einzigartigen Ausstattung), ein vollkommen unüblicher Preis! Die Firma liefert tolle Geräte, lässt sich diese jedoch auch gern versilbern.

edit:
Ich hab eben schon gelesen, dass  du ihn in der Gamestar gesehen hast, sowas solltest du ruhig dazu schreiben.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Steht doch alles in der User-News.  Da von Eizo noch keine Infos zu dem Gerät gekommen sind, dachte ich mal das eine User News nicht schaden kann. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...3-5-gaming-monitor-mit-240hz.html#post5794013


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Guckt mal in die PCGH 12/2013, die bald kommt. 

___

Lios Nudin, wir schauen gerade, welche Kühler bei uns im Lager liegen. MK-26 und Accelero Hybrid sollten klappen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Guckt mal in die PCGH 12/2013, die bald kommt.


Argh! Alles für die Katz!  
Weist du dann auch, warum es keine Ankündigung seitens Eizo gab? 

Btw. check mal deine PNs! Der Fehler mit dem R9-290X Test ist immer noch da.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



<> schrieb:


> Argh! Alles für die Katz!
> Weist du dann auch, warum es keine Ankündigung seitens Eizo gab?
> 
> Btw. check mal deine PNs! Der Fehler mit dem R9-290X Test ist immer noch da.


 

Ich glaube Eizo will die Konkurrenz überrennen. ^^
Nein Spaß bei Seite:
Ich vermute, dass der wesentlich teurere FDF2405W als Alleinstellungsmerkmal die wahnsinnige Farbtiefe von 10 Bit aufweisen wird, wahrscheinlich wird dieser noch weitere Vorteile für Grafikbearbeitung aufweisen (integriertes Colorimeter usw.), womit die Preisangabe von 6.000% von Soth evtl. stimmen sollte.
Da allerdings der Test in der Gamestar kein erfundenes Produkt darstellen wird und indirekt der PCGH Test der 12/2013 angekündigt wurde, glaube ich, dass ich das geplante Smartphone nochmal verschieben muss. 

Witzigerweise hat kein Hersteller Interesse an einem IPS 120/144 Hz Monitor gezeigt, und Eizo haut gleich mit nem VA Panel auf die Klötze und bei 500€ und einem guten Inputlag hätten wir die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau für Gamer gefunden.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Ich glaube Eizo will die Konkurrenz überrennen. ^^


Das ist ja auch ihr gutes Recht. Wer zu lange schläft der verpasst so manch gutes Geschäft. 



> Witzigerweise hat kein Hersteller Interesse an einem IPS 120/144 Hz  Monitor gezeigt, und Eizo haut gleich mit nem VA Panel auf die Klötze  und bei 500€ und einem guten Inputlag hätten wir die Eierlegende  Wollmilchsau für Gamer gefunden.


Wenn jetzt die Auflösung noch höher wäre, dann wäre er ja fast perfekt. Was zum meckern findet man ja bekanntlich immer.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



<> schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch ihr gutes Recht. Wer zu lange schläft der verpasst so manch gutes Geschäft.


Hoffen wir das die Kunden mit hohem Budget und wenig Wissen vom Eizo Wind bekommen und Eizo damit wirklich ein gutes Geschäft macht, denn der Aufwand und die Kosten für solch ein Unterfangen dürfte selbst für einen Spezialisten wie Eizo enorm gewesen sein.
Schon alleine die Entwicklung eines 10 Bit Panels dürfte stark zu Buche geschlagen haben.



<> schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt die Auflösung noch höher wäre, dann wäre er ja fast perfekt. Was zum meckern findet man ja bekanntlich immer.


Naja, VA schließt WQHD/WQXGA und 4K glücklicherweise nicht aus. 
Nur im Moment bin ich mit FullHD noch vollkommen zufrieden, meine GTX560 würde eine höhere Auflösung sowieso nicht packen...


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Guckt mal in die PCGH 12/2013, die bald kommt.
> 
> ___
> 
> ...



Jaaa freu. Also ist das wahr mit dem Monitor? *gekauft* also die Zeitschrift 

MfG


----------



## xCiRE007x (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Irgendwie würde ich mich mal über einen Internen NV Vergleich freuen.. Sprich GTX 780 zur Titan und die beiden wiederum zu Karten wie beispielsweise der K6000.. (jaja ich weiß .. Sonderwünsche wieder  )


----------



## Laptophasser (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kommt etwas sehr spät aber bezüglich des dicken BF4-Hardwarechecks fände ich Ramtakt interessant - Irgendwo hab ich von Corsair einen Vergleich zwischen 1600er& 2133er Ram gesehen und eine angebliche Leistungsdifferenz von ca 15 %.
Was wichtiger ist :
Customdesigns der R9 270X/280X und vor allem deren OC-Potential.

Wird Mal wieder eine geniale Ausgabe


----------



## Fafafin (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es gibt ja schon seit 1 Jahr das Gerücht, dass zum Jahresende 2013 die Noiseblocker eLoops als 140mm-Version auf den Markt kommen.
Da könntet ihr doch mal bei NB nachhaken und gleich einige Testexemplare klarmachen.


----------



## Fafafin (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

gelöscht


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Eizo Foris FG2421: Erster 240-Hertz-Monitor im Test - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE
> http://www.eizo.com/global/products/foris/fg2421/index.html#tab01


 
Warum auf C-BILD verlinkten, wenns den Test auch hier bei PCGH gibt?


----------



## Perry (31. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht steht er auf Haue und möchte in diesem Forum kundtun das er freiwillig in "Fachzeitschriften" liest die "Bild" im Namen tragen.

Es gibt eine Handvoll Redaktionen deren Tests ich traue, wo oben genanntes Heft nicht zwingend dazu gehört. 
Ich freu mich auf Samstag und die neue Ausgabe.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ich mal interessant fände, wäre ein Vergleich von früheren und heutigen High-End CPU-Kühlern (Bsp. IFX 14, Megahalems, Danamics Superleggera gegen die neuen Topmodelle Von Noctua u. ä.) Das Testverfahren hat sich ja einige male geändert in den letzten Jahren und mich würde es interessieren, wie man im direkten Vergleich deutlich machen kann, was sich da in dem letzten Jahren getan hat.


----------



## kladde (5. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*Gaming Benchmarks: Linux vs. Windows*

Hallo, 

ich wünsche mir einen Artikel, in dem die Performance von Spielen, die sowohl für Linux als auch für Windows verfügbar sind, verglichen wird. Ihr habt zwar einen Artikel zu SteamOS in der aktuellen Ausgabe, allerdings fehlt dort so ein Vergleich soweit ich das überflogen habe. SteamOS gibt's zwar noch nicht, aber es wird wohl nahe an Ubuntu sein vermute ich. Aktuell ist ja gerade mit Metro:Last Light ein Spiel eures Benchmark-Parcours auch für Linux verfügbar geworden. Einziges weiteres Spiel dieser Liste wäre demnach nur noch Serious Sam 3 BFE, aber vielleicht ist auch ein Half-Life 2, Amnesia oder Dota 2 als Ergänzung noch interessant. Muss ja nicht mit Bombast-Hardware getestet werden. Vielleicht hat so mancher Leser noch einen Zweit-PC mit Linux drauf, den das auch interessieren würde.

Also, PC mit Dual-Boot Ubuntu 13.10 x64 und Windows 7 x64 und benchen  Wäre cool, wenn das klappt!

Edit: Ein einfacher FPS Vergleich ist wahrscheinlich gar nicht so sinnvoll, da ja wahrscheinlich auch die Bildqualität aufgrund OpenGL vs. DirectX verschieden ist. Interessant wär so ein Vergleich trotzdem weiterhin.


----------



## Cleriker (6. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Redaktion!

Im "Crossfire und SLI Thread" gab es gerade eine interessante Diskussion über die Möglichkeiten von Crossfire. Genauer gesagt ging es darum, dass ein User durch die zweite Karte eine fps-steigerung von über 100% erlebte. Das stieß natürlich auf wenig Anklang. Es ging dort um Tomb Raider und zwei 7870er.
Könntet ihr diesem Fall bitte mal auf den Grund gehen und die Ergebnisse in einem Artikel dokumentieren?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi,

Link please


----------



## Cleriker (7. November 2013)

Sorry, hätte ich auch direkt dran denken können. Hier der link:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...rossfire-thread-faq-benchmarks-tests-236.html

Ab post Nr. 2358 geht's los.

Edit:
So wie es aussieht hat er vergessen zu erwähnen, dass er TressFX deaktiviert hat nach dem Einbau der zweiten Karte.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn ihr nochmal ein 4K Monitor habt, wäre es sehr interessant zu sehen wie es die Unterschiede in Spielen sind, wenn man mit FHD, der mittleren Auflösung dazwischen, also das man 2x mal mehr Pixel als bei FHD hat und bei der nativen 4k Auflösung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi,

solche Benches haben wir doch ständig. Geht es Dir nur um die prozentuale Änderung der Fps? Der Bildqualität?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nochmal ein 4K Monitor habt, wäre es sehr interessant zu sehen wie es die Unterschiede in Spielen sind, wenn man mit FHD, der mittleren Auflösung dazwischen, also das man 2x mal mehr Pixel als bei FHD hat und bei der nativen 4k Auflösung.


 
Was meinst du genau? Wir testen regelmäßig 1080p, 1600p und 2160p, zuletzt im 290(X)-Test in der PCGH 12/2013. Der Sprung von 1.920 x 1.080 auf 2.560 x 1.600 entspricht ~2x so vielen Pixeln und von 2.560 x 1.600 auf 3.840 x 2.160 wieder Faktor ~2. Das haben wir bewusst so festgelegt (und uns deshalb gegen 2.560 x _1.440_ entschieden). Die Leistungswerte findest du im Heft. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> solche Benches haben wir doch ständig. Geht es Dir nur um die prozentuale Änderung der Fps? Der Bildqualität?


Um die Bildqualität, die FPS macht ihr ja eh schon.
Würde mich halt interessieren wie die sich die ändert wenn man einen 4k Bildschirm nicht mit seiner nativen Auflösung ansteuert.


----------



## Homerclon (8. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sollte es bis zur nächsten Ausgabe (1/2014) nicht mit Eigen-Designs der GraKa-Hersteller bei R9-290(X) reichen, fände ich es klasse wenn ihr einen Test der beiden Chips mit alternativen GraKa-Kühlern machen würdet. Sozusagen als Vorschau was möglich ist.
Müssen dafür nicht unbedingt den kompletten Benchmark-Parcour durchlaufen und auch keine 25 Seiten umfassend sein.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kühlerumbau ist fest eingeplant. 

MfG.
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Reiner Selbstschutz, gibs zu - sonst müsst ihr ja immer mit Ohrenschützern in der Redaktion sitzen


----------



## OverclockNoob (8. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Overclocking special


----------



## Cleriker (8. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was meinst du genau... speziell Grafikkarten, oder CPU's, oder Ram? Was?


----------



## Rolk (9. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kommen eigentlich noch richtige Tests zu den R9 280X Karten? In der Print wars ja eher eine Art Vorschau. Details wie z.B. Spannungslock oder die genaue Lautstärke hätten mich schon interessiert.

Können wir noch vor Release mit Benchmarks von X Rebirth rechnen? Ich wüsste gerne ob ich aufrüsten muss, um von Anfang an vernünftig zocken zu können.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Kommen eigentlich noch richtige Tests zu den R9 280X Karten? In der Print wars ja eher eine Art Vorschau. Details wie z.B. Spannungslock oder die genaue Lautstärke hätten mich schon interessiert.


 
Ja, für die 01/2014 ist ein üppiges Round-up der Karten bis 300 Euro geplant. 



Rolk schrieb:


> Können wir noch vor Release mit Benchmarks von X Rebirth rechnen? Ich wüsste gerne ob ich aufrüsten muss, um von Anfang an vernünftig zocken zu können.



Hmm, ich finde den Artikel nicht, weiß aber, dass Kollege Stöwer da schon dran saß: X Rebirth: Die PCGH-Benchmark-Szene im Detail - Schwerstarbeit für Prozessoren Stay tuned. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Lanefix (10. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo,

Ich fände einen Test der Intel Xeon Reihe interessant. Und vielleicht ein Test der UEFIs von Asrock, Gigabyte, ASUS, MSI usw.


----------



## Firebird11 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da es nun in absehbarer Zeit einen *Kaveri-Test* geben wird (A10-7850K: Kaveri-APUs ab dem 14. Januar 2014 verfügbar - Ausblick auf HSA, TrueAudio und Co.) hätte ich dazu eine Anfrage:

Als vor einiger Zeit bereits der Vorgänger Richland in die Läden kam, gab es von den Kollegen der c't einen sehr interessanten Testbericht dazu: Es wurde nämlich auch getestet wie die APU überhaupt Preis-Leistungsmäßig mit einer herkömmlichen Kombo aus billigem Intel (Celeron G1610) und dedizierter Grafik (Radeon HD 7750) abschneidet, mit dem überraschenden Ergebnis, dass für das gleiche Geld die Intel-Radeon-Kombo mit der APU den Boden aufwischt (30 zu 60 FPS bei Skyrim)!

Die PCGH hat hingegen nur den Vorgänger (Trinity) mit dem Nachfolger (Richland) verglichen, mit dem wenig überraschenden Ergebnis, dass der Nachfolger schneller als der Vorgänger ist und Intels iGPUs wie bisher abgehängt sind.

Von daher würde ich mir für den bevorstehenden Kaveri-Test diesmal nicht nur den bloßen Vergleich mit dem Vorgänger (jetzt also Richland) wünschen, sondern auch einen Vergleich ob sich Kaveri Preis-Leistungsmäßig gegenüber einem aktuellen günstigen Intel und dedizierter Grafik lohnt.

Für die ~150 Euro, die man wohl wieder für das Spitzenmodell von AMD veranschlagen muss, bekommt man etwa bereits einen Pentium G3420 boxed (53 Euro)

Intel Pentium G3420, 2x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646G3420)

und eine GeForce GTX 650 Ti/1GB GDDR5 (100 Euro)

Gainward GeForce GTX 650 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, Mini HDMI (2814)

oder Radeon HD7790/1GB GDDR5 (100 Euro)

ASUS HD7790-DC2OC-1GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon HD 7790, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort

(Nur als Beispiel, die Redaktion kann natürlich auch eine aus ihrer Sicht performantere Vergleichskombination für den Preis der APU nehmen oder was billigeres, wenn der Preis nicht passt.)


----------



## Cleriker (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn solch ein Test kommt, dann aber bitte auch die Lautheit des Systems, die Wärme (Wärmebild der beiden Systeme), die Kosten im Bezug aufs ganze System (also auch das größere Gehäuse und stärkere Netzteil, mehr Lüfter), sowie die Möglichkeit des leichten Aufrüstens durch Hyprid-CF mit einbeziehen (auch hier wieder auf den Platzbedarf, das Netzteil und die damit verbundenen Kosten achten). Ansonsten wäre das doch eine etwas einseitige Betrachtungsweise. Nicht war Firebird11? 

Ich bin also auf jeden Fall für einen solchen Artikel.- Macht da ruhig ein Special draus.


----------



## Firebird11 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn solch ein Test kommt, dann aber bitte auch die Lautheit des Systems, die Wärme (Wärmebild der beiden Systeme), die Kosten im Bezug aufs ganze System (also auch das größere Gehäuse und stärkere Netzteil, mehr Lüfter), sowie die Möglichkeit des leichten Aufrüstens durch Hyprid-CF mit einbeziehen (auch hier wieder auf den Platzbedarf, das Netzteil und die damit verbundenen Kosten achten). Ansonsten wäre das doch eine etwas einseitige Betrachtungsweise. Nicht war Firebird11?



Dann wird es nur noch schlechter für AMD aussehen.

Die ASUS HD7790-DC2OC-1GD5 DirectCU II OC hat laut PCGH-Übersichtstabelle maximal 1,4 Sone und wer es noch leiser möchte legt 7 Euro drauf und nimmt die GeForce GTX 650 Ti OC von MSI mit maximal 0,6 Sone laut PCGH-Übersichtstabelle.

MSI N650Ti-PE-1GD5/OC GeForce GTX 650 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (V280-025R)

Und die Haswells von Intel kommen nach dem Haswell-Artikel in der letzten PCGH-Ausgabe 11/2013 bereits mit dem boxed-Kühler auf maximal 1,1 Sone.

Man bekommt eben ein System prinzipbedingt besser leise gekühlt, wenn man zwei Kühler (GPU + CPU) nehmen kann, statt die komplette Abwärme mit einem Kühler abführen zu müssen (APU).


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Firebird11 schrieb:


> Als vor einiger Zeit bereits der Vorgänger Richland in die Läden kam, gab es von den Kollegen der c't einen sehr interessanten Testbericht dazu: Es wurde nämlich auch getestet wie die APU überhaupt Preis-Leistungsmäßig mit einer herkömmlichen Kombo aus billigem Intel (Celeron G1610) und dedizierter Grafik (Radeon HD 7750) abschneidet, mit dem überraschenden Ergebnis, dass für das gleiche Geld die Intel-Radeon-Kombo mit der APU den Boden aufwischt (30 zu 60 FPS bei Skyrim)!
> 
> Die PCGH hat hingegen nur den Vorgänger (Trinity) mit dem Nachfolger (Richland) verglichen, mit dem wenig überraschenden Ergebnis, dass der Nachfolger schneller als der Vorgänger ist und Intels iGPUs wie bisher abgehängt sind.



Unser Richland-Test in Ausgabe 08/2013 beinhaltete aus genau diesem Grund eine HD 7750 - die in grafikintensiven Anwendungen, also Spielen, den Performance-Ton angibt. Richtig ist, dass wir diese nicht mit einem billigen Celeron getestet haben, sondern in Verbindung mit einem A10-6800K.

Vielleicht war die Absicht dahinter nicht deutlich genug herausgestellt. In Zukunft werden wir aber verstärkt darauf achten, dass solche „Details“ so wahrgenommen werden, wie wir uns das gedacht haben.


----------



## Firebird11 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Richtig ist, dass wir diese nicht mit einem billigen Celeron getestet haben, sondern in Verbindung mit einem A10-6800K.
> 
> Vielleicht war die Absicht dahinter nicht deutlich genug herausgestellt. In Zukunft werden wir aber verstärkt darauf achten, dass solche „Details“ so wahrgenommen werden, wie wir uns das gedacht haben.



Also mir wäre ein "realistischer" Test mit einem Haswell-Celeron/Pentium lieber. Eine High-End-APU und eine HD 7750 - sowas kauft doch niemand.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hmm, ich finde den Artikel nicht, weiß aber, dass Kollege Stöwer da schon dran saß: X Rebirth: Die PCGH-Benchmark-Szene im Detail - Schwerstarbeit für Prozessoren Stay tuned.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Leider haben wir keine Freigabe für unsere Benchmarks.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Würde mir mal wieder eine Abend mit Intel, AMD oder Nvidia wünschen aber auch mal paar Leute von Wargaming wäre super, das gab es lange nicht mehr hier auf PCGH.

Was ich auch mal cool finden würde wäre ein Test zwischen einen Nativen 4K Monitor Vs einen per Dowensampling hoch gejagten. Und da aber nicht nur Spiele und FPS werte sondern auch mal Bilder und Videos vergleichen und alles. Das hab ich noch nie wo gesehen und würde mich mega freuen.


----------



## Rolk (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Leider haben wir keine Freigabe für unsere Benchmarks.


 
Das ist aber Bescheiden.


----------



## marvinj (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Artikel für einen Stromspar PC 
Ich weiß, es gab mal einen dazu, allerdings möchte ich nicht für ein Netzteil 80 EUR ausgeben. Dazu wär nen bisschen Rechenleistung ganz optimal. Wie siehts au mit ner AMD APU? Mit Mainboard und HDD und RAM sind das keine 250€ für eienn TOP Media und kleines Games-System 
Da ihr sowieso Intel immer nominiert, wäre sowas mal als Alternative zum High-End-Gaming PC mal interessant


----------



## Hans-dampf (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ein AMD und INTEL OC Guide währe sehr interesant

Wasserkühlungs Guide aber nicht die möchtegern Wasserkühlungen sondern die Erwachsene Wasserkühlung mit einkaufsführer test von Radiatoren pumpen CPU und GPU Kühler usw......


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Firebird11 schrieb:


> Also mir wäre ein "realistischer" Test mit einem Haswell-Celeron/Pentium lieber. Eine High-End-APU und eine HD 7750 - sowas kauft doch niemand.


Darum:
„Vielleicht war die Absicht dahinter nicht deutlich genug herausgestellt. In Zukunft werden wir aber verstärkt darauf achten, dass solche „Details“ so wahrgenommen werden, wie wir uns das gedacht haben.“


----------



## Icedaft (13. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aus eigener (wiederholter und gerade aktueller) schmerzhafter Erfahrung, da mir Windows 8.1 abgestürzt ist und anschließend in einer Bootschleife fest hing, die sich sämtlichen Kniffen wiedersetzte: Das Thema "Backup" fände ich persönlich mal ganz interessant. 

Speziell, wie sichere ich meine Spiele samt Spielständen am besten (sofern nicht z.B. bei Steam angebunden). 

Wie kann ich die Daten von Outlook (Kontakte, Emails, Einstellungen etc.) sichern, ohne gleich auf teure Software angewiesen zu sein. 

Dinge wie geänderte Laufwerkspfade und andere Systemeinstellungen, kann man so etwas mittels Script sichern und wieder einspielen?

Wie gut ist die aktuelle kostenfreie/kostenpflichtige Backupsoftware (es gibt ja noch andere Anbieter außer Acronis, Paragon zum Beispiel).

Kurzum, wie stelle ich sicher, das im Falle eines System/Festplattencrashs die Daten schnell, unkompliziert und möglichst kostengünstig wieder hergestellt werden können.

Jeder, dem so etwas schon aus diversen Gründen passiert ist, weiß wovon ich spreche und welche Nerven das kostet.


----------



## JackOnell (13. November 2013)

Wie wäre ein kleines special zur Ps4 ?


----------



## Rolk (13. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Wie wäre ein kleines special zur Ps4 ?


 
Naja, das ist immer noch eine PC Zeitschrift. Wenn überhaupt im Vergleich zum PC. Z.B. Nach dem Motto, was brauche ich für Hardware um mit PS4 Settings zu zocken.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Thema PS4 ist bei uns „Chefsache“.


----------



## Skysnake (13. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Aus eigener (wiederholter und gerade aktueller) schmerzhafter Erfahrung, da mir Windows 8.1 abgestürzt ist und anschließend in einer Bootschleife fest hing, die sich sämtlichen Kniffen wiedersetzte: Das Thema "Backup" fände ich persönlich mal ganz interessant.
> 
> Speziell, wie sichere ich meine Spiele samt Spielständen am besten (sofern nicht z.B. bei Steam angebunden).
> 
> ...


Wenn ihr das Thema Backups angeht, was ich durchaus für ein sehr wichtiges Thema halte, dann aber bitte auch eine Erklärung für den Ernstfall bringen!

Das Problem ist ja oft, dass die Leute backups machen, dann aber KEINE Ahnung haben, wie Sie ihr backup auch wieder einspielen! Ein Backup bei dem man nicht weiß, wie man es richtig nutzen kann, ist nichts wert.

Ihr könnt das ja auch gern auf zwei Ausgaben aufsplitten 

Backup wieder einspielen ist aber genau so wichtig wie backup anlegen.

Gerade für ein Backup für die Systemplatte. Welche Backups taugen dazu, die so wieder her zu stellen, dass ich das System nutzen kann wie vor dem Ausfall, und das eben auch ohne große Umstände.


----------



## Icedaft (13. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das Thema Backups angeht, was ich durchaus für ein sehr wichtiges Thema halte, dann aber bitte auch eine Erklärung für den Ernstfall bringen!
> 
> Das Problem ist ja oft, dass die Leute backups machen, dann aber KEINE Ahnung haben, wie Sie ihr backup auch wieder einspielen! Ein Backup bei dem man nicht weiß, wie man es richtig nutzen kann, ist nichts wert.
> 
> ...


 

*100% Agree ! *


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> *100% Agree ! *


 
100% Full Quote.


----------



## Icedaft (13. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> 100% Full Quote.


 
Danke! Versucht doch mal bei dem Thema über pauschale Aussagen hinaus etwas tiefer in die Thematik einzusteigen (das ist keine Wertung bestehender Artikel, die ich immer gerne und mit vergnügen lese, das ist ein Wunsch).

Sieht man sich die Bewertungen im Internet von angesehenen Backupprogrammen (nur mal als Beispiel Arcronis True Image und Paragon Festplattenmanager) an, stellt man sich die Frage, ob diese Tools ihr Geld wirklich wert sind oder ob es sich hier um wie auch immer geartete Einzelfälle handelt - oder gibt es gar ein anwenderfreundliches (deutschsprachiges) Backupprogramm, welches diese Funktionen sogar als Freeware vereint?

Bei Office muß man immer Verschiedene Dateien sichern um ein vollständiges Backup zu erhalten, geht das nicht besser?

Müssen Spiele immer neu installiert werden, auch wenn Sie sich auf einer anderen Platte befinden, letzlich müßte doch nur eine Verknüpfung neu angelegt werden?

Etc...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das Thema Backups angeht, was ich durchaus für ein sehr wichtiges Thema halte, dann aber bitte auch eine Erklärung für den Ernstfall bringen!
> 
> Das Problem ist ja oft, dass die Leute backups machen, dann aber KEINE Ahnung haben, wie Sie ihr backup auch wieder einspielen! Ein Backup bei dem man nicht weiß, wie man es richtig nutzen kann, ist nichts wert.



Noch spaßiger sind Backups, die nicht funktionieren 
(ich hätte da eine Systemkonfiguration, die Acronis & Co nicht einmal fehlerfrei auf einer andere Platte spiegeln können...  )


----------



## Skysnake (13. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, das ist auch so ne Sache ;D

Bootmedien ist da auch so ne Sache! Wenn ich erstmal windows komplett aufsetzen muss, bevor ich ein Backup einspielen kann, nachdem die Systemplatte abgeraucht ist, dann ist das ziemlich bescheiden.


----------



## marvinj (13. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Zum Thema Backup:
Momentan besitze ich persönlich eine 3TB externe Platte. Darauf sind alle wichtigen Daten gesichert, alles kein Problem. Sollte allerdings mein Windows abrauchen, habe ich dafür keine Sicherung. Steam liegt sowieso auf ner andren Partition, die Wiederherstellung dort funktioniert traumhaft. Ebenso Origin. Nur Uplay will nicht. Naja Pech für das Programm. Direkt wieder deinstalliert 
Naja, jedenfalls interessiert mich ne Windows Sicherung, bei der ich genau den Zustand wieder herstellen kann (wie bei einer virtuellen Maschine)


----------



## kladde (14. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Zu Backups:
Ich habe zur Zeit dual boot mit Win7 auf einer 120GB SSD und Ubuntu auf der 1TB Datenplatte. Wie lege ich bei so einer Konstellation ein Backup an? Und wie gehe ich vor, wenn eine der beiden Platten kaputt geht und alles wieder zurückgespielt werden muss? 

Zumindest für die inzwischen sicherlich weit verbreitete Situation SSD (Betriebssystem, Programme) + HDD (Spiele, Daten) wäre das Vorgehen im worst case Szenario von großem Interesse.


----------



## tigerjessy (16. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Zum Thema Wasserkühlung ist schon lange nichts mehr erschienen.
Zu diesem Thema würde ich mir eine mehrteilige Artikelserie wünschen.
Funktionsweise einer Wakü, pro und contra, Aufbau einer Wakü, Planung und Einbau, Inbetriebnahme und Wartung.
Und vielleicht noch Tests von Radiatoren, Kühlern und Pumpen. Tips zur Gehäusewahl.
Bei dem Boom den All in on Produkte zur Zeit feiern (mit all ihren Vor und Nachteilen), könnte ich mir vorstelllen
das auch ein größeres Interesse an <richtigen> Wasserkühlungen besteht.

Das Thema Backup finde ich ebenfalls sehr wichtig.


----------



## modnoob (17. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde interessieren welche Grafikkarte wirklich die schnellste ist.
Also fände ich einen Test gut, wo man ein r9 290X mit einer gtx780ti mit gleichem Kühlern vergleicht. Also zum Beispiel Mit einem Kühler von Arctic Cooling oder einem identischen Wasserkühler.
Damit könnte man sowohl die Leistung besser vergleichen und die Übertaktbarkeit der Karten ermitteln.
Würde mich freuen wenn so was kommt.
MFG

modnoob


----------



## Tripleh84 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Leistungssteigerung der Hardware der Letzten 10 Jahre in Prozent.

Ich glaub man ist sicher erstaunt wie wenig % es vielleicht sind.


----------



## Cleriker (17. November 2013)

Was sollte das bringen und wie sollte man es testen? Mit neuer Software kommt die alte Hardware nicht zurecht und mit alter Software wird viel von der neuen Hardware nicht genutzt und es lässt sich noch immer nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da gibts doch sicher eine Möglichkeit. Aber der Thread Fragt was man sich in der nächsten Ausgabe wünscht und nicht "sagt den Anderen Usern das ihr Wunsch Sinnlos ist".


----------



## Cleriker (17. November 2013)

Schon kapiert. Hätte doch aber sein können, dass dir da schon irgendwas bestimmtes vorschwebt. Um das alles einfacher zu gestalten, versuchen wir hier schon im Vorfeld möglichst genau zu klären, was man sich vorstellt und wie man es gestalten könnte. 
Ich wollte dich nicht belehren, sondern deine genauen Vorstellungen in Erfahrung bringen. Alles was wir vorab schon klären können, bleibt den Redakteuren mehr an Zeit für den Artikel.


----------



## Tripleh84 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

 Wenn ich die genauen Vorstellungen nur Wüsste 

Denke halt an CPU,Grafik und Ramspeicher Entwicklung und Leistungstabellen mit Prozent und Jahrenangaben. 

Aber einen Athlon XP gegen einen I7 4770k zu Vergleichen ist wirklich Sinnfrei.. Blöde Idee


----------



## Cleriker (17. November 2013)

Lustigerweise ist genau das eher möglich. Ich hab nämlich sofort an Grafikkarten gedacht und Spiele, da ist es mMn am schwierigsten.

Bei den CPUs könnte man beispielsweise SuperPi nehmen für die Taktleistung. Für multicore dann cinebench.


----------



## Rolk (17. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Festplatten mit 2 TB Kapazität. Im Einkaufsführer ist kein einziges Model vertreten das noch verfügbar oder bezahlbar wäre.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (17. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

würd mir mal das Thema raidkompatiblität von ssd platten wünschen 
wie gesund ist das für die aktuellen SSD-Platten?


----------



## Polyethylen (20. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen Test zu USB 3.0-Sticks wünschen, weil der letzte, wenn schonmal einer in meiner Lesezeit (ab 3/2013) erschienen ist, ist schon solange her, dass ich mich garnicht mehr dran erinnern kann.
Einfach weil ich mal einen brauche. Und ich will mir dann nicht so ne Geschwindigkeitskrücke kaufen. Außerdem würde mich mal interessieren, was die Teile heutzutage schon leisten können.
Müssen jetzt nicht die übertriebenen (meiner Meinung nach) Speichergrößen wie 64GB+ sein, 16 würden mir schon voll ausreichen


----------



## BikeRider (20. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mal mit nen großen Test: Billig-Soundkarten bis 20 €uro im Vergleich mit Onboardsound.


----------



## Superwip (23. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Ich würde mir einen Test zu USB 3.0-Sticks wünschen, weil der letzte, wenn schonmal einer in meiner Lesezeit (ab 3/2013) erschienen ist, ist schon solange her, dass ich mich garnicht mehr dran erinnern kann.
> Einfach weil ich mal einen brauche. Und ich will mir dann nicht so ne Geschwindigkeitskrücke kaufen. Außerdem würde mich mal interessieren, was die Teile heutzutage schon leisten können.
> Müssen jetzt nicht die übertriebenen (meiner Meinung nach) Speichergrößen wie 64GB+ sein, 16 würden mir schon voll ausreichen



Bei USB 3.0 Sticks hat sich technisch auch sehr viel getan, Lösungen mit USB-SATA Brücke und SATA SSD Controller werden zunehmend von leistungsfähigen nativen USB 3.0 Flashcontrollern verdrängt was kompaktere, sparsamere und dennoch sehr schnelle Sticks ermöglicht.

Hohe Geschwindigkeiten finde ich vor allem bei großen Sticks interessant, egal in welcher Anwendung. Eine Anwendung die mit einem kleinen Stick auskommt benötigt selten eine hohe Geschwindigkeit. Das gilt sowohl für die Verwendung als Programm oder Bootlaufwerk als auch bei der Verwendung als klassischer Nutzdatenspeicher.

Sehr wichtig wäre mir bei einem Test auch die Tauglichkeit der Sticks als Programmlaufwerk (Latenzen, IOPS, Praxis-Ladezeiten und Benchmarks) und als Bootlaufwerk (Formatierungsmöglichkeiten!). Außerdem sollten Größe (kleiner =besser) und Bauform (Slider, Swivel, Barren, Öse vorhanden usw.) in die Wertung einfließen.



> Wie wäre es mal mit nen großen Test: Billig-Soundkarten bis 20 €uro im Vergleich mit Onboardsound.



Ich behaupte mal das diese Karten etwa so gut sind wie durchschnittlicher Onboard Sound da sie technisch ähnlich aufgebaut sind.

Manche Onboard Lösungen können auch besser sein als solche Karten.

Aber wer weiß...?


----------



## Cleriker (23. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aber wie soll man denn z.B. eine Öse werten? Mich würde die stören, genau wie Swievel. Das kann zwar erwähnt werden, aber da empfindet jeder den Nutzwert etwas anders.

Für einen Test bin ich allerdings auch!


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (23. November 2013)

Jawoll.
Ein Test hinsichtlich der Geschwindigkeit externer Medien.
Dazu:
Festplatten und ssds(usb3)
Sdhc/xd karten (günstig und teuer)
Usb3 sticks (günstig und teuer)

Vor allen dingen interessieren mich dabei die Sdhc Karten.
Gedanke:
Im Notebook ist eine kleine SSD eingebaut.
Daher werden Medien auf einer 32GB Sdhc Karte abgelegt.
Da sollen Videos natürlich flüssig laufen können.
Auch alte spiele sind darauf abgelegt und müssen flüssig laufen


----------



## Superwip (24. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Aber wie soll man denn z.B. eine Öse werten? Mich würde die stören, genau wie Swievel. Das kann zwar erwähnt werden, aber da empfindet jeder den Nutzwert etwas anders.



Slider- oder Swievel Sticks empfinde ich als sehr vorteilhaft da es keine Schutzkappe gibt die verloren gehen kann -> Pluspunkt.

Auch eine Öse kann ein Vorteil sein und schadet schlechtestenfalls nicht.

Bei fast allen denkbaren Eigenschaften einschließlich des Speicherplatzes und der Geschwindigkeit wird sich jemand finden dem das nicht so wichtig ist.

Die Größe sollte in jedem Fall mit einfließen da die schnellsten Sticks oft auch recht groß sind.



> Im Notebook ist eine kleine SSD eingebaut.
> Daher werden Medien auf einer 32GB Sdhc Karte abgelegt.
> Da sollen Videos natürlich flüssig laufen können.
> Auch alte spiele sind darauf abgelegt und müssen flüssig laufen



Vor allem bei Tablet PCs wie etwa dem MS Surface Pro II muss man oft horrende Aufpreise für mehr als wenig Speicherplatz bezahlen kann aber per SD nachrüsten; ich denke das Thema kann durchaus interessant sein.

In meinem UMPC verwende ich seinen Memory Stick als Speichererweiterung, auch für Programme. Funktioniert zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Ifosil (24. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ich richtig interessant finden würde, ist eine Liste mit vielen Spielen (ab 2010) wo genau zu sehen ist, welches Spiel wie viel CPU Kerne nutzt und wie gut es für den PC optimiert ist.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Für einen externen Speichermedien Test wäre ich auch.






Ifosil schrieb:


> Was ich richtig interessant finden würde, ist eine Liste mit vielen Spielen (ab 2010) wo genau zu sehen ist, welches Spiel wie viel CPU Kerne nutzt und wie gut es für den PC optimiert ist.



Solch ein Test ist meiner Meinung nach unmöglich sinnvoll um zu setzen.
Zum einen sieht man Anhand von Battlefield 4, dass aufgrund der niedrigen Kernleistung Leistung der FX Prozessoren 8 Kerne Sinn machen.
Zum anderen erkennt man aber auch, dass die Intel CPUs so schnell sind, dass SMT (8 Threads) einen I7 sogar ausbremsen.
Außerdem kommt es immer auf die Grafikkarte und auf die Settings an, wie viele Kerne genutzt werden können.
Natürlich weiß man, dass 8 Kerne in einem Spiel aus dem Jahr 2000 nicht genutzt werden können, und das immer noch einige Games nicht mehr wie vier Kerne brauchen/unterstützen, aber das sollte ja in etwa genügen.


Und wie soll man bitteschön beurteilen, ob ein Game gut für den PC optimiert ist?
In Crysis 1/Warhead packen aktuelle Grafikkarten geradeso die 60 Fps Marke, was angesichts der Optik auf eine schlechte Optimierung hindeuten kann, auf der anderen Seite war Crysis ganz klar ein Projekt, dass den Schwerpunkt auf den PC verlegt hat. Aufgrund des Alters und des damals unheimlich heftigen Aufwandes eine solche Grafik zu erreichen ist eben das Grafik/Leistungsverhältnis zwar gut gewesen, aber nicht brachial.


Anderes Beispiel: Metro2033/LL sieht am PC wirklich gut aus, aber BF3/4 haben immernoch ganz klar die Oberhand und benötigen weniger Leistung.
Dafür kann man in Metro bei genügend Rechenpower sehr schöne Texturen erleben, während BF3/4 meiner Meinung nach in den meisten Belangen reeller wirkt.


Beide Serien sind also PC optimiert, BF3/4 benötigt aber bei mindestens ebenbürtiger Grafik weniger Leistung. Wie soll man jetzt unterscheiden was optimiert ist und was nicht?
Durch die neuen Konsolen wird sich das ganze sowieso wieder verschieben, zumal diese von den Architekturen noch näher am PC liegen, die Rohleistung deutlich höher ist als bei den Vorgängern und die Spieleentwickler sicher dafür sorgen werden, dass die 8 Kerne möglichst schnell ausgereizt werden.




Ich will deinen Post nicht schlecht reden, aber ich sehe ein solches Unterfangen als äußerst kritisch an, da man in solchen Punkten schlecht Objektiv (im Prinzip war meine Grafik/Leistungsbeurteilung auch alles andere als Objektiv) beurteilen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (26. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit nen großen Test: Billig-Soundkarten bis 20 €uro im Vergleich mit Onboardsound.


 
Interessante Idee. Da gibt's ja ein paar entzückende Angebote. Besonders diejenigen, die den Namen in der Produktbeschreibung nochmal extra hervorheben (...von der *Marke(!!)* XYZ!) machen einen vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck. Einige bieten Soundblaster und Soundblaster Pro Support, einige andere unterstützen sogar EAX oder A3D.

Ich schau mir das mal an, erlaube mir außerdem mal, das mit billig-USB-Soundkarten auszuweiten, um zu checken wie sich USB-Soundkarten bei Headsets schlagen.

In einigen Fällen könnten die billige Soundkarten (peinlicherweise) tatsächlich besser klingen, wenn z.B. die Abschirmung auf dem Mainboard Mist ist.

So long,
Phil


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eine fortsetzung vom Artikel "Mechanik für Spieler"!
Die Tt eSPORTS Poseidon Illuminated sollte da nicht fehlen.


----------



## marvinj (27. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Audiophil macht das schon 
Ich interessiere mich z.B. für Soundkarten im 80€ Segment.
Dabei interessieren mich vorallem die Unterstützung von DTS und DD, Klangqualität, Equelizer und Softwareupdates.
Ein Vergleichstest der neuen Soundblaster Z gegen z.B. eine Asus Xonar DX oder ob sich eine ROG Phoebus überhaupt lohnt.
Diese Karten isnd ja vorallem für Gamer zugeschnitten, dabei interessiert mich nee STX gar nicht


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da könnte man auch noch darauf eingehen, ob die besseren Onboard Soundchips wirklich was bringen, oder obs einfach nur ne Marketingmärchengeschichte ist.


----------



## DaStash (27. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und vor allem würde mich die native 5.1 Spieletauglichkeit interessieren also Dolby Digital live(Echtzeit Encodierung von 5.1 Signalen per Digitalanschluss).

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Parallel zu diversen 5.1-Soundlösungen-Test hätte ich dann gerne auch mal wieder eine Marktübersicht Sourroundsysteme. Stereo-Lösungen und Headsets wurden dieses Jahr ja einige getestet, aber Mehrkanal war (gefühlt?) knapp. Und dabei sind gerade da die Konflikte zwischen Preisvorstellungen vieler Nutzer hier und Herstellungsaufwand besonders groß, man muss also umgekehrt sehr sorgfältig gucken, welches System genau das bietet, was man braucht (und nicht noch irgendwas zusätzliches, was dann am anderen Ende Qualitätseinsparungen erzwingt)


----------



## DaStash (27. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, sehr gute Idee.

MfG


----------



## Superwip (28. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Auch S/PDIF DACs könnte man bei der Gelegenheit testen.


----------



## Cleriker (28. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

S/PDIF ist mMn ein wichtiger Bestandteil bei einer Soundkarte. Hört ja nicht jeder "nur" in Stereo. In den Grafikkartentests wird ja auch wegen BR-Wiedergabe und dessen Stromverbrauch rumgemosert. Also bitte auch den entsprechenden Ton mit in die Wertung nehmen! Falls die Möglichkeiten für einen Klangtest dessen nicht vorhanden sind, bitte die Ausstattung mit DTS:Neo, Dolby True HD usw. trotzdem werten. Karten die sowohl DTS als auch Dolby unterstützung bieten sollten eine grundsätzlich höhere Wertung erzielen als eine Karte, die nur Dolby, oder DTS bietet, aufgrund der höheren Kompatibilität, vor allem aber aufgrund der PL und der Benuitzerfreundlichkeit.

PCGH_Phil,
denkst du das ist umsetzbar? Was hältst du davon?


----------



## DaStash (28. November 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> S/PDIF ist mMn ein wichtiger Bestandteil bei einer Soundkarte. Hört ja nicht jeder "nur" in Stereo. In den Grafikkartentests wird ja auch wegen BR-Wiedergabe und dessen Stromverbrauch rumgemosert. Also bitte auch den entsprechenden Ton mit in die Wertung nehmen! Falls die Möglichkeiten für einen Klangtest dessen nicht vorhanden sind, bitte die Ausstattung mit DTS:Neo, Dolby True HD usw. trotzdem werten. Karten die sowohl DTS als auch Dolby unterstützung bieten sollten eine grundsätzlich höhere Wertung erzielen als eine Karte, die nur Dolby, oder DTS bietet, aufgrund der höheren Kompatibilität, vor allem aber aufgrund der PL und der Benuitzerfreundlichkeit.
> 
> PCGH_Phil,
> denkst du das ist umsetzbar? Was hältst du davon?



Ich find die Idee gut. 

MfG


----------



## orca113 (28. November 2013)

Übertaktung/Undervolting usw bei Notebooks wäre interessant.

Auch hübsch wäre mal ein Bericht darüber wie flink Spieleserien etwa die BF oder COD Reihe auf den Marktgeworfen werden und dann die Wahnsinnige Hardware-hungrigkeit usw...

Oder die Entwicklung Konsolenspielerschafft vs PC-Gemeinde


----------



## Cleriker (28. November 2013)

Wieso denn überhaupt "vs."? In den Playstationforen lese ich fast nie gehate gegen PC-Spieler. Hier wird dauernd (gefühlt) gebasht. Was soll das? Es schimpft doch auch niemand der einen Fernseher hat über Menschen, die gern Bücher lesen. Das geht doch auch zusammen?!
Oder wie meinst du das?

Wenn du den technischen Aspekt meinst, so ist das ja recht einfach.
Beim PC hat sich fast nichts verändert (Hz-Zahl beim Monitor) und die Konsolen nähern sich von der Hardware dem PC an.


----------



## orca113 (28. November 2013)

Meine kein gehate.

Meine soetwas wie die Entwicklung hinsichtlich das viele (wie in meinem Fall) eher Richtung Casual gehen aber dennoch die Hits zocken wollen wie jetzt AC4 oder Watchdogs, aber es nicht mehr mitmachen wollen ständig aufzurüsten.

Umgekehrt aber von Konsolen weg zu PC Spielern konvertieren.


----------



## Cleriker (28. November 2013)

Ah, so meinst du das. Das ist wirklich interessant. Allerdings lässt sich das mMn nur schwer verallgemeinern. Das ginge nur über lange Umfragen, oder?

PS: sehr interessant! Ich selbst bin wegen Gothic 3 zum PC konvertiert. Jetzt wo nur noch Casualmist (meine mir eigene Meinung) in den Regalen steht und das meiste von steam & Co abhängig ist, rüste ich eigentlich nur noch aus Bastelleidenschaft auf.


----------



## MR.Chaos (28. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Ifosil schrieb:


> Was ich richtig interessant finden würde, ist eine Liste mit vielen Spielen (ab 2010) wo genau zu sehen ist, welches Spiel wie viel CPU Kerne nutzt und wie gut es für den PC optimiert ist.


 Da bin ich dabei


----------



## PCGH_Phil (28. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Parallel zu diversen  5.1-Soundlösungen-Test hätte ich dann gerne auch mal wieder eine  Marktübersicht Sourroundsysteme. Stereo-Lösungen und Headsets wurden  dieses Jahr ja einige getestet, aber Mehrkanal war (gefühlt?) knapp. Und  dabei sind gerade da die Konflikte zwischen Preisvorstellungen vieler  Nutzer hier und Herstellungsaufwand besonders groß, man muss also  umgekehrt sehr sorgfältig gucken, welches System genau das bietet, was  man braucht (und nicht noch irgendwas zusätzliches, was dann am anderen  Ende Qualitätseinsparungen erzwingt)


 
Ein paar 5.1-Systeme gibt's in der übernächsten Ausgabe, ich arbeite bereits dran. Ich versuche da vom Preis-/Leistungs-Faktor möglichst viel rauszuholen, das beinhaltet auch eine anständige Recherche.



Cleriker schrieb:


> S/PDIF ist mMn ein wichtiger Bestandteil bei einer Soundkarte. Hört ja nicht jeder "nur" in Stereo. In den Grafikkartentests wird ja auch wegen BR-Wiedergabe und dessen Stromverbrauch rumgemosert. Also bitte auch den entsprechenden Ton mit in die Wertung nehmen! Falls die Möglichkeiten für einen Klangtest dessen nicht vorhanden sind, bitte die Ausstattung mit DTS:Neo, Dolby True HD usw. trotzdem werten. Karten die sowohl DTS als auch Dolby unterstützung bieten sollten eine grundsätzlich höhere Wertung erzielen als eine Karte, die nur Dolby, oder DTS bietet, aufgrund der höheren Kompatibilität, vor allem aber aufgrund der PL und der Benuitzerfreundlichkeit.
> 
> PCGH_Phil,
> denkst du das ist umsetzbar? Was hältst du davon?


 
S/PDIF ist ein Ausstattungsmerkmal, das fließt selbstverständlich in die Wertung ein. Auch Dolby und DTS sind wichtig. Ich bin gerade dabei, die Testkriterien etwas anzupassen und werde erst mal schauen müssen, wie und in welchem Umfang sich das alles sinnvoll in die Wertung einbringen lässt. Aber rein kommt das alles definitiv.


----------



## Cleriker (28. November 2013)

Klasse


----------



## Skysnake (28. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Ein paar 5.1-Systeme gibt's in der übernächsten Ausgabe, ich arbeite bereits dran. Ich versuche da vom Preis-/Leistungs-Faktor möglichst viel rauszuholen, das beinhaltet auch eine anständige Recherche.


Meinst du damit die 5.1 Plaste-Brüllwürfel, oder ausgewachsene 5.1er?

Wenns die ausgewachsenen von Canton, NuBert usw sind, wäre es ganz nett, wenn du auf die dicken Rabatte beim Einzelhandel eingehen würdest. Wer bei denen den Listenpreis zahlt, macht  meiner Meinung nach was falsch.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Rechne mal mit Systemen zwischen 300 und 500 Euro. Dafür kriegt man als Spieler schon ganz ordentliche Sachen, auch wenn es mit Hi-Fi nicht viel zu tun hat.  
5.1 startet im Preisvergleich bei unter 40 Euro. 

"Rabatte beim Einzelhandel" wird bei Nubert angesichts des reinen Direktvertriebs übrigens schwierig.^^


----------



## Skysnake (28. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gut, dann streich Nubert raus 

Für Canton gilts auf jeden Fall. >10% vom Listenpreis sind mehr oder weniger Pflicht im Einzelhandel bei Direktmitnahme. Die Händler lassen da echt gut mit sich handeln, wenn man nicht online bestellt. Da fällt das Risiko der 14-tägigen Rückgabe halt weg, genau wie der Versand.

Für ~700-900€ bekommt man auf jeden Fall schon nen ganz strammes HiFi taugliches 5.1, wobei ja der Witz ist, das man sich bei gescheiten Standlautsprechern, oder auch sehr guten Regalos durchaus den Sub sparen kann, so lange man noch Nachbarn hat 

Mir reichen meine GLE490er auf jeden Fall aus  

Selbst die kannste nur mal alle paar Wochen für nen paar Lieder halbwegs ausfahren  Kannste den Leuten einfach nicht zumuten. Selbst so hört man schon 4 Stockwerke tiefer im Treppenhaus was ich mir grad rein zieh  Ich hab ECHT tollerante Nachbarn! Naja, die haben auch laute Kinder... Ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

So wie ich Superwip verstanden habe meinte er nicht SPDIF als Ausstattungsmerkmal, sondern die Möglichkeit einen reinen DAC an den schon am Mainboard vorhandenen digital-Anschluss zu hängen statt einer "vollwertigen" Soundkarte.
Ein Beispiel dafür ist FiiOs D03k(bzw. D07 wenn es Surround sein soll).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Für ~700-900€ bekommt man auf jeden Fall schon nen ganz strammes HiFi taugliches 5.1,



Für die bekommst du gescheite Tests aber auch in HiFi-Zeitschriften und mit etwas Glück kannst du sie im örtlichen HiFi-Laden probehören 

Die Frage ist eher, was man im kritischen 200-400 € Bereich nimmt. Da können Systeme einfach nicht für mehrere Zwecke "brauchbar" sein und während ein Feature/Multimedia-Schwerpunkt noch an der Ausstattungsliste klar wird, ist es bei allen anderen Aspekten schwierig. Ob bei einem 300 € System das Geld in einen möglichst lückenlosen Frequenzverlauf, hohe Pegelfestigkeit, gute Räumlichkeit/niedrige Trennfrequenz, hohe mechanische Qualität oder einfach nur in einen ach-so-tollen Herstellernamen fließt, ist ohne Tests nicht beantwortbar.


----------



## Cleriker (28. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> So wie ich Superwip verstanden habe meinte er  nicht SPDIF als Ausstattungsmerkmal, sondern die Möglichkeit einen  reinen DAC an den schon am Mainboard vorhandenen digital-Anschluss zu  hängen statt einer "vollwertigen" Soundkarte.
> Ein Beispiel dafür ist FiiOs D03k(bzw. D07 wenn es Surround sein soll).


 Ich habs grad nochmal gelesen. Könntest recht haben.  Das wäre auch was für die Liste.


----------



## Skysnake (28. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die bekommst du gescheite Tests aber auch in HiFi-Zeitschriften und mit etwas Glück kannst du sie im örtlichen HiFi-Laden probehören
> 
> Die Frage ist eher, was man im kritischen 200-400 € Bereich nimmt. Da können Systeme einfach nicht für mehrere Zwecke "brauchbar" sein und während ein Feature/Multimedia-Schwerpunkt noch an der Ausstattungsliste klar wird, ist es bei allen anderen Aspekten schwierig. Ob bei einem 300 € System das Geld in einen möglichst lückenlosen Frequenzverlauf, hohe Pegelfestigkeit, gute Räumlichkeit/niedrige Trennfrequenz, hohe mechanische Qualität oder einfach nur in einen ach-so-tollen Herstellernamen fließt, ist ohne Tests nicht beantwortbar.


 Nen Kopfhörer 

Zumindest ist das mein Fazit inzwischen. 5.1 ist nicht wirklich einfach auf zu stellen, man hat die Kabel, und für den Preis immer mit mehr oder weniger großen Einschränkungen zu kämpfen. 

Bei nem Kopfhörer bekommt man für das Geld schon richtig ordentliche Sachen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das ist bekannt - und von PCGH zu genüge getestet.
Dummerweise hat man dann aber auch so nen blödes Ding auf dem Kopf und das ist nicht jedermanns Sache


----------



## Skysnake (29. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Tod muss man sterben 

Welchen muss man sich halt raus suchen. Für mich selbst kommt x.1 am PC aber einfach nicht mehr in Frage, obwohl ich es immer wollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mir wäre 4.0/5.0 auch um einiges lieber, zumal meine Wohnung ohnehin keinen lauten Bass zulässt. Aber dummerweise bekommt man da gar keine Systeme außerhalb des deutlich teureren Hifi-Bereiches 
Aber wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Stereo, Sourround und Kopfhöher habe, dann wähle ich für Zocken und Filme lieber 5.1 als 2.0 .


----------



## Skysnake (29. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, an sich ist es schon ganz nett, aber in deutschen Mietwohnungen kannste es halt vernünftig knicken.


----------



## marvinj (29. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Günstiger Surroundsound für das heimische Kino 
Wär doch mal was


----------



## orca113 (29. November 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ah, so meinst du das. Das ist wirklich interessant. Allerdings lässt sich das mMn nur schwer verallgemeinern. Das ginge nur über lange Umfragen, oder?  PS: sehr interessant! Ich selbst bin wegen Gothic 3 zum PC konvertiert. Jetzt wo nur noch Casualmist (meine mir eigene Meinung) in den Regalen steht und das meiste von steam & Co abhängig ist, rüste ich eigentlich nur noch aus Bastelleidenschaft auf.



Ja das denke ich auch aber es wäre sehr interessant.

Bei mir ist der PC wegen eben schon erwähnten in den Hintergrund gerückt aber dennoch mein großes Hobby neben einigen anderen.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (29. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> So wie ich Superwip verstanden habe meinte er nicht SPDIF als Ausstattungsmerkmal, sondern die Möglichkeit einen reinen DAC an den schon am Mainboard vorhandenen digital-Anschluss zu hängen statt einer "vollwertigen" Soundkarte.
> Ein Beispiel dafür ist FiiOs D03k(bzw. D07 wenn es Surround sein soll).


 
Das habe ich schon verstanden, aber da habe ich mich auch bei meiner Antwort auch nicht drauf bezogen. Ich kann nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Sound-Themen im Heft unterbringen und außerdem zeitlich schaffen.

DACs schau ich mir ein andermal an. Momentan habe ich nur zwei recht unterschiedliche Vertreter der Gattung hier, nämlich die ziemlich große Asus Xonar Essence One und den winzigen (aber guten) Cambridge Audio DacMagic XS.


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Ich kann nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Sound-Themen im Heft unterbringen und außerdem zeitlich schaffen.


[X] Vote for Bookazine zum Thema "Sound"


----------



## DaStash (29. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, dass schreit doch förmlich nach......*Extraheft!!!

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon verstanden, aber da habe ich mich auch bei meiner Antwort auch nicht drauf bezogen. Ich kann nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Sound-Themen im Heft unterbringen und außerdem zeitlich schaffen.
> 
> DACs schau ich mir ein andermal an.


 Ich finde halt die sollte man in einen normalen SokaTest aufnehmen, nicht unbedingt separat betrachten.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (29. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, so wie der Soundkarten-Test momentan aufgebaut ist, würde ein kleiner, purer DAC wie der DacMagic XS ziemlich mies abschneiden, da die einzige Ausstattung eine Lautstärke-Regelung ist und keine Software vorhanden ist. Die Frage ist, wie fair das wäre. Das wäre etwa vergleichbar als würde ich Kopfhörer mit unserer Headset-Tabelle bewerten. Dann müsste ich in vielen Punkten eine (sehr) schlechte Note geben.


----------



## xpSyk (29. November 2013)

Benchmarks von "anspruchsloseren" Spielen, wie etwa verbreite Multiplayertitel, wie Dota 2, World of Warcraft (ohne Supersampling) und Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, wären ein gutes Thema. Die meisten Leute wollen ja wahrscheinlich nicht nur Crysis 3 Maxed-out spielen, brauchen deshalb auch keine 500€ Grafikkarte. 

Ich fände auch mal einen Test von völlig "zusammengewürfelten" Systemen interessant. Wie viel FPS schaft z.B. Eine Titan in verbindung mir einen i3?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, an sich ist es schon ganz nett, aber in deutschen Mietwohnungen kannste es halt vernünftig knicken.



Vor allem mit Dielenboden...
Zu einem Downfire-System würde ich mir vermutlich erstmal ne Gehwegplatte und ein Satz entkoppelnde Füße kaufen, damit es nicht direkt auf den Boden knallt.
(wobei mir persönlich ein starker Bass oder überhaupt Pegelfestigkeit sowieso am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen. Mein Gehör ist sehr gut, die Umgebung leise genug. Viel wichtiger ist mir Klangqualität und -linearität, oder zumindest ein lückenloser Frequenzgang, bei niedrigen Pegeln. Ein echter Fühlbass resultiert sowieso aus niedrigen Frequenzen, nicht aus hoher Intensität. Die fühle ich eher -schmerzhaft- in den Ohren, aber nicht im Bauch.)



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, dass schreit doch förmlich nach......*Extraheft!!!


 
Würde sicherlich gut ein Extraheft füllen, aber imho kann man das auch gut im normalen Heft unterbringen. Soundtests sind schließlich SEHR langlebig. Da muss man nicht alles auf einmal testen, sondern kann sich auch einfach zwei Monate Zeit für die Vorbereitung einer 8-seitigen Sourround-Marktübersicht gönnen, ohne dass die ersten Testergebnisse bei der Drucklegung schon wieder veraltet sind. Und wenn der zugehörige Soundkartentest danach erst in der übernächsten Ausgabe erscheint - 
Die paar Wochen machen meine 2ZS auch nicht mehr alt.

Außerdem freut sich der Chefred bestimmt, wenn er die angesammelten Audio-Artikel nach einem Jahr mit geringer Überarbeitung und 1-2 Hifi-orientierten Sondertests als Sonderheft noch einmal verkaufen kann


----------



## Vaykir (29. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wäre auch für ne Soundkarten, Headset, Kopfhörer und Boxensystemtestausgabe. Habe echt schon lange keine aktuellen tests mehr darüber gelesen.


----------



## Icedaft (29. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Fertig-Headsets kannst Du der Reihe nach in die Tonne treten, egal wie teuer die sind, klanglich wie auch vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her gesehen sehen die kein Land gegen eine Kombi aus vernünftigem Kopfhörer und Micro.


----------



## xpSyk (29. November 2013)

Das mag sein, aber ein Headset für z.B. Lans etc. ist schon praktisch. Und es geht ja auch um die Ortung in Shootern. Beispiel Creative Fatal1ty: Das hat so unglaublich gute Ortung, man kanns kaum fassen, aber die Qualität beim Musikhören ist nur Okey bis Gut.


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Naja, so wie der Soundkarten-Test momentan aufgebaut ist, würde ein kleiner, purer DAC wie der DacMagic XS ziemlich mies abschneiden, da die einzige Ausstattung eine Lautstärke-Regelung ist und keine Software vorhanden ist. Die Frage ist, wie fair das wäre. Das wäre etwa vergleichbar als würde ich Kopfhörer mit unserer Headset-Tabelle bewerten. Dann müsste ich in vielen Punkten eine (sehr) schlechte Note geben.


Ein D03/D07 hat noch nicht einmal eine Lautstärkeregelung...
Ich würde den DAC eben nicht als Einzelstück bewerten sondern als "modifizierten Onboardsound". Da ist die Software dann der Standardtreiber von Realtek und der Preis der des DACs + notwendiges Material um ihn mit Strom und SPDIF zu versorgen.


----------



## Abductee (30. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Macht doch mal einen Test zur Tastaturreinigung.
Ein paar verschiedene Modelle gereinigt mit:
Unter fließendem Wasser
Geschirrspüler (kältester Gang, fast kein Reinigungsmittel)
Druckluft?

Verunreinigt mit:
Bier
Cola
Kakao
Met?


----------



## PCGH_Phil (30. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Macht doch mal einen Test zur Tastaturreinigung.
> Ein paar verschiedene Modelle gereinigt mit:
> Unter fließendem Wasser
> Geschirrspüler (kältester Gang, fast kein Reinigungsmittel)
> ...


 
Gute Idee. Meine eigene hat bis auf Kakao (dafür Kaffee) alles davon in höheren Dosen erleidet. Plus Asche und Tabakreste.


----------



## Skysnake (30. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn Spülmaschine, dann aber auch bitte darauf eingehen, dass der Reiniger die Platine Killen kann usw. Spülmaschinenreiniger ist halt ziemlich agressiv. Ohne kann man eventuell sogar echt die Platine mit rein geben, so lange keine Kondensatoren drauf sind. Die nehmen einem das eventuell übel.


----------



## Abductee (30. November 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte glaub ich sogar gar keinen Spülmaschinenreiniger genommen, eventuell einen ganz kleinen Spritzer Spüli.
Normales Wasser reicht in der Regel aber locker aus, man hat ja nichts wirklich hartnäckiges drübergekippt.
Cola, Bier, etc.. lässt sich ja alles mit lauwarmen Wasser wegschemmen.


----------



## Cleriker (30. November 2013)

Spüli in die Maschine?! Mach das mal. Wenn das erstmal richtig schäumt, dann geht entweder die Tür auf, oder der Innenraum ist zum Schluss voll mit Schaum.


----------



## Superwip (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kommt auf den Spüler an, manche kommen recht gut damit zurecht andere nicht.

Ich würde aber dringend davon abraten eine Tastatur im Geschirrspüler zu reinigen. Allenfalls das Gehäuse und die Tastenkappen aber das sollte auch nicht nötig sein.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde mich mal über einen Vergleich freuen, wo Raff seinen Vishera  mit 5GHz gegen einen 4770, odeer 4670 (popolärer) antreten lässt (Restsystem gleich) und dass in  seiner nativen Monitorauflösung. Von mir aus auch in 1080p. Also mit  den Einstellungen, in denen er ein Spiel auch im Alltag genießen möchte. Wie groß  würde der Unterschied wohl ausfallen?
Dann hätte man einfach auch mal was unangreifbares, objektives, um diese Intel vs. AMD Threads zu dosieren.
Ist das machbar? Mir geht es dabei auch um die fps/€. Der 8350 von Raff dürfte zwar weniger leisten, aber hat auch weniger gekostet. Wie ist das Verhältnis? Dazu bitte den 4770 @stock und oc'ed testen. Den FX, mit den Optimierungen die Raff ja eh schon vorgenommen hat, denn das ist ja einfach schon Standard geworden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen übertakteten, doppelt so viel Strom ziehenden FX gegen einen Standard-i5, der dann oft genug doch langsamer ist?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätt' noch einen 486DX33 - den könnten wir auch mit in den Vergleich werfen...


----------



## Cleriker (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich schrieb: @stock und oc'ed! Kein Grund hier komisch zu werden.
Den FX deshalb nicht @stock, weil den doch eh niemand so betreibt.
Zudem habe ich ebenfalls geschrieben, dass ich erwarte, dass der Intel schneller sein wird. Also, machbar?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Den FX betreibt also niemand @stock, aber den i7? Obwohl bei dem im Gegensatz zum FX der freie Multi sogar einen Aufpreis kostet? Die Logik versteh ich nicht. Zumal: Rechnen wir da die TCO? So über 2 Jahre mit ~2h Gaming am Tag, Mehrpreis für flotten Speicher und dickeren Kühler um auf dieselben Sone-Werte zu kommen etc.?


----------



## Cleriker (2. Dezember 2013)

Was habt Ihr denn immer mit @stock? Den i7 will ich stock und oc sehen. Das hab ich auch schon mehrfach geschrieben. Den i7 deswegen auch @stock, weil es ihn als xeon gibt und oc bei dem nicht so einfach möglich ist.
Den Preis möchte ich nur für die CPU, sonst für nichts. Die Wünsche des einzelnen schwanken einfach viel zu sehr. Der eine will ein board ohne alles, der nächste mit allem was geht usw. Deshalb finde ich das nicht sinnvoll und die einzig objektive Variante wäre nur die CPU zu rechnen. Einen übertakteten i7 in einem schlecht belufteten Gehäuse muss man auch ordentlich kühlen. Hier nimmt sich das aus kostensicht nichts. Lautstärke und dergleichen das selbe Spiel. Dem einen sind 0,4 sone schon zu viel, der nächste findet tatsächlich eine 290X im Referenz design okay (gibts wirklich, hab ich heute schon zweimal gelesen). Für den Verbrauch gilt das ebenfalls. Ich spiele vielleicht 50-60 Stunden im Jahr, andere in einer Woche. Das kann man schlicht nicht vergleichen, ohne das Ergebnis in irgend eine Richtung zu beeinflussen mMn.

Einfach nur zwei CPU's auf fps überprufen. Ich möchte halt mal von unabhängigen Leuten sehen, was im Alltag am Ende raus kommt. Ich hab damals für mich festgestellt, dass der Wechsel von 8120 zum 3820 nichts gebracht hat. Jetzt lese ich aber regelmäßig Aussage n, die etwas anderes beschreiben. Liegt das daran, dass es schon so lange her ist (02.2012) und damit an den neuen Spielen, oder an der gestiegenen Leistung bei den aktuellen Intels?
Das ist doch nicht so schwer.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich verstehe schon, was *du* möchtest. Bitte versuche aber auch zu verstehen, dass wir, wenn wir so etwas testen, einen möglichst objektiven, fairen Vergleich machen wollen und nicht eine einseitige Rosinenpickerei. Und wenn, bzw. falls ich für den FX-8350 beim OC teures DDR-2400-RAM brauche und für den i7-4770K eben nicht (weil evtl. auf der einen Seite merklich was brächte, auf der anderen eben nicht - konjunktiv), dann gehören solche Faktoren mit in die Gleichung. Ganz besonders gilt das dann, wenn man sich explizit auf die Fps pro Euro bezieht.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

 Wo bitte schön ist der "gefällt mir nicht" button? Unterstellungen sind aber nicht grad die feine Art! Und seit wann braucht man zum übertakten des FX so teuren RAM? Bei mir ging das anheben des Multis auch immer ohne teuren RAM. Entschuldige, wenn ich da die ganze Zeit etwas falsch verstanden habe. Unterstützt Haswell nicht 1866er? Dann nehmt doch einfach bei beiden den selben. Lass den Preis sonst einfach raus.

Ihr müsst das ja nicht testen, das war doch auch nur ein Vorschlag. Vielleicht beantwortest du mir auch einfach so aus dem Stand meine Frage? Wenn ich zwei Prozessoren nehme, wie den 4770K und den FX-9590 (bevor ich mir hier wieder was unterstellen lasse, die kosten fast das gleiche) und diese @stock betreibe mit ansonsten gleichen Komponenten (in diesem Beispiel z.B. eine R9 290X) und damit Spiele benche, in Standardeinstellungen wie sie im Singleplayer üblich sind und auch in euren Tests, werden sich diese Systeme in der fps Leistung unterscheiden und wenn ja, wie viel? (gravierend, ein wenig, fast nichts, nichts) Nimm einfach die Spiele aus eurem Testindex, schau sie dir an und sag mir, ob sie sich großartig unterscheiden werden. Dann wär ich schon ein Stück schlauer und damit auch zufriedener. Mir ist doch Wurscht, ob am Ende X, oder Y die Nase vorn hat. Ich möchte wissen, ob es da überhaupt einen merklichen Unterschied geben wird. (Merklich, nicht messbar) Das wäre wirklich sehr freundlich von dir und die frechen Unterstellungen vergessen wir einfach. Kann ja auch sein, dass sich mein Text anders liest, als er zu verstehen gedacht war.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also ich sehe da keine Unterstellungen in dem Post von Carsten.

Dein Post liest sich so, als wenn du einen CPU-Test im Grafikkartenlimit haben willst.
Das würde das Ergebnis nach sich ziehen, dass die CPUs die gleiche Leistung zeigen, obwohl bei dem anderen noch welche brach liegt.


Ich für meinen Teil wünsche mir aus gegebenem persönlichen Anlass einen Test oder eine Kaufberatung für CPU-Kühler mit einer Höhe <55mm und ob davon welche 100W Abwärme stemmen.
Dazu die Beispiele: Scythe Kozuti, Noctua L9a (AMD), Xigmatek Praeton


----------



## Cleriker (2. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das will ich! Oder sagen wir eher, fast. Ich habe heute hier im Forum zu lesen bekommen, dass ein User nach dem Wechsel von einem übertakteten 8350 auf einen 4670@stock, einen fps Schub von im Schnitt 30 fps und in AC4 sogar 40 fps erhalten hat. Das ganze bei den üblichen Einstellungen, also 1080p 4xMSAA. Ich habe gesagt, dass das nicht sein kann, aber einige User waren der Meinung, dass das ganz klar so wäre und wenn man den 4670 übertakten würde, der Vorsprung sogar noch größer wäre. 
Genau das und nichts weiter, soll dieser Test klären.
Wo ist da das Problem?
Wieso muss ich Stromkosten und RAM einbeziehen, wenn ich nur wissen will, ob ein aktuelles Intel-Modell bei gleichen, alltäglichen (und nicht reib theoretischen) Einstellungen, mehr fps bringt?


----------



## Icedaft (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Cleriker, jetzt ist es glaube ich auch verständlicher was Du möchtest - ich denke das sollte der Redaktion doch wohl möglich sein - oder?


----------



## Cleriker (3. Dezember 2013)

Nur damit ich besser verstehe, was vorher nicht verständlich war... Hab ich nicht die ganze Zeit darum gebeten einen Test zu machen, wo ein fx gegen einen Intel antritt, unter realen Bedingungen, um zu sehen was am Ende dabei rum kommt?

Wieso wirft man mir also cherrypicking vor? Was genau habe ich mir denn so spezielles rausgesucht, wo einer von beiden mies/toll dasteht? Bitte erklärt es mir, damit das nicht wieder schief geht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich bin generell ein Freund von Realvergleichen und natürlich auch von Vergleichen kompletter Systeme. Das machen wir eigentlich viel zu wenig.

Trotzdem stimmt es schon: Wenn wir bei Tests, die einen Fokus auf die CPU legen sollen, im Grafiklimit operieren, kann man sich den ganzen Aufwand oft auch einfach schenken. 
Das klingt jetzt doof, ist aber so. Trotzdem überlege ich mir mal was zum Thema. Cherrypicking kommt aber nicht infrage, das versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Thilo/Redaktion,
was habe ich denn an cherrypicking angefragt? Ich würde hier dich nicht schreiben, wenn ich eure Meinung nicht wissen wollte, aber erklärt mir bitte meine Fehler.
Wenn ich jetzt 200 Euro für eine CPU in die Hand nehme und ansonsten das restsystem unabhängig von der CPU besteht, merke ich im normalen (Spiele)Alltag einen Unterschied beim spielen, bezogen auf die fps? Mehr möchte ich nicht wissen. Ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, dass Spiele wie SC2 cherrypicking für einen fx darstelllen. Genauso wenig Anno. Deswegen habe ich auch die Spiele aus eurem Test vorgeschlagen. Es geht wirklich nur darum, was den Käufer/User am Ende des Tages erwartet. 

Laut den Tests ist ein i7 einen fx deutlich überlegen in Spielen. Auf meinem Monitor jedoch nicht! Da gab es nur in SC2 Vorteile, sonst nicht. 90 der User nutzen nur eine Grafikkarte, die erwartet also das gleiche Ergebnis wie mich. Genau das möchte ich einmal unabhängig von euch ermittelt bekommen. Keine Zukunftsanalysen, keine Kaufberatung, kein Kostenvergleich, nur, ob es einen Unterschied in den fps macht, wenn man in 1080p, 4*MSAA mit einem i5/i7 spielt, statt mit einem fx?

Edit:
Jetzt hab ich glatt vergessen auf den Rest deiner Aussage einzugehen...
Wenn du dir da was überlegen könntest, wäre das klasse!


----------



## Icedaft (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sign.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In quasi jedem CPU-Test findest du im Fließtext die Aussage dass "jede CPU" für Mehrkernoptimierte Spiele reicht. Trotzdem muss doch aber in einem Test erkennbar sein, dass die Intel CPU nunmal deutlich mehr Reserven und dadurch auch in (ferner) Zukunft noch genug Power hat. Ansonsten könnte man sich CPU-Tests ja ganz schenken.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es soll ja kein normaler CPU-Test sein. Wieso macht man CPU-Tests? Um entweder eine Kaufempfehlung auszusprechen, jemandem das beste Produkt für bestimmte Anwendungen zu empfehlen. Momentan kommen die 4K Displays in Mode und die User hier wechseln langsam aber sicher auch von 1080p auf höhere Auflösungen, sein es 2560x1080, 2560x1440/1600, oder wirklich 2160p. Ihr seht doch selbst, wie viel hier im Furum über downsampling gesprochen wird. Das kommt noch auf die User mit höher auflösenden Monitoren oben drauf. Dann noch diejenigen, mit mehreren Displays. Das sind wirklich nicht mehr wenige. Ich kenne nicht einen einzigen User hier im Forum, mit einem 1080p Monitor, der freiwillig die Auflösung runterstellen würde. Es wird also in der Realität fast ausschließlich ins GPU-Limit gerannt. Genau hier müsste dann eigentlich egal sein, welche CPU verbaut ist. Scheinbar aber nicht, denn wenn man lesen muss, dass einer mit einem 4670k@stock mal eben 40fps mehr generiert als mit einem 8350@oc und das auch noch einige bekräftigen, dann muss da irgendwo was dran sein, oder Klärungsbedarf existieren. Dazu einfach auf 1-2 Seiten einen winzig kleinen Praxistest, uns schon ist das vom Tisch.


----------



## Icedaft (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> In quasi jedem CPU-Test findest du im Fließtext die Aussage dass "jede CPU" für Mehrkernoptimierte Spiele reicht. Trotzdem muss doch aber in einem Test erkennbar sein, dass die Intel CPU nunmal deutlich mehr Reserven und dadurch auch in (ferner) Zukunft noch genug Power hat. Ansonsten könnte man sich CPU-Tests ja ganz schenken.


 
Alles richtig. Ich muß unserm Cleriker aber zustimmen, das ein Vergleich unter "Realbedingungen" ( Gleiches System vom MB/CPU abgesehen) bei FHD eigentlich das ist, was einige gerne mal sehen würden.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Achso, falls das hier untergegangen ist und jemand denkt ich möchte das, weil ich ja AMD ach so toll finde... Ich schreibe gerade auf einem i7-3820! Ich habe extra aus genau diesem Grund damals von einem 8120 gewechselt (naja und weil ich so gern schraube), nur um endlich zu wissen, was nun stimmt und ob so ein Intel ja ach so viel mehr leistet. Das ist jetzt schon lange her, aber irgendwie stellt sich bei mir kein plus ein. Mag auch an der nativen Auflösung von 1440p liegen.  Genau das ist aber, was ich meine. Als ich den FX hatte, meinte jeder, meine CPU würde die 7970 ausbremsen. Mit dem i7 höre ich Sätze wie: "Der reicht noch locker drei Jahre!" Das sind aber nicht die Ausnahmen, sondern die Regel. Wenn dem aber so ist, dann sollte mal jemand das klarstellen, dem die User auch glauben. Deswegen habe ich mich an euch hier gewandt.


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mittlerweile ist die Auswahl an günstigen 80Plus Gold Netzteilen wirklich groß geworden, könntet ihr nicht mal solche Netzteile bis 60Euro testen? Netzteile von Fortron, LC-Power, Super Flower oder Seasonic würden sich da anbieten, es gibt aber noch weitere Hersteller die ein entsprechendes Produkt anbieten.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wo bitte schön ist der "gefällt mir nicht" button? Unterstellungen sind aber nicht grad die feine Art! Und seit wann braucht man zum übertakten des FX so teuren RAM? Bei mir ging das anheben des Multis auch immer ohne teuren RAM. Entschuldige, wenn ich da die ganze Zeit etwas falsch verstanden habe. Unterstützt Haswell nicht 1866er? Dann nehmt doch einfach bei beiden den selben. Lass den Preis sonst einfach raus.
> 
> Ihr müsst das ja nicht testen, das war doch auch nur ein Vorschlag. Vielleicht beantwortest du mir auch einfach so aus dem Stand meine Frage? Wenn ich zwei Prozessoren nehme, wie den 4770K und den FX-9590 (bevor ich mir hier wieder was unterstellen lasse, die kosten fast das gleiche) und diese @stock betreibe mit ansonsten gleichen Komponenten (in diesem Beispiel z.B. eine R9 290X) und damit Spiele benche, in Standardeinstellungen wie sie im Singleplayer üblich sind und auch in euren Tests, werden sich diese Systeme in der fps Leistung unterscheiden und wenn ja, wie viel? (gravierend, ein wenig, fast nichts, nichts) Nimm einfach die Spiele aus eurem Testindex, schau sie dir an und sag mir, ob sie sich großartig unterscheiden werden. Dann wär ich schon ein Stück schlauer und damit auch zufriedener. Mir ist doch Wurscht, ob am Ende X, oder Y die Nase vorn hat. Ich möchte wissen, ob es da überhaupt einen merklichen Unterschied geben wird. (Merklich, nicht messbar) Das wäre wirklich sehr freundlich von dir und die frechen Unterstellungen vergessen wir einfach. Kann ja auch sein, dass sich mein Text anders liest, als er zu verstehen gedacht war.


 


~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da keine Unterstellungen in dem Post von Carsten.
> 
> Dein Post liest sich so, als wenn du einen CPU-Test im Grafikkartenlimit haben willst.
> Das würde das Ergebnis nach sich ziehen, dass die CPUs die gleiche Leistung zeigen, obwohl bei dem anderen noch welche brach liegt.


So ist das bei mir eben auch angekommen. Und von einer „frechen Unterstellung" von Rosinenpickerei würde ich angesichts eines geforderten Vergleichs zwischen einem Stock-X- und einem OC-Y-System nach wie vor nicht sprechen. Ganz besonders nicht mit der Begründung „den betreibt doch so niemand".

Daher nun ganz direkt die Frage, was genau du dir davon erhoffst?
Denn ich kann dir ganz ohne einen einzigen Benchmark schon sagen, dass sich die Leistung der beiden CPUs (eigentlich fast egal welcher beiden) sich mit zunehmender Grafiklimitierung immer weiter annähern wird. Wenn wir nun unseren Grafikkarten-Parcours in den dort standardmäßigen Settings hernehmen, kommt vermutlich ein Unterschied um und bei 5% heraus. Das ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum ich privat eine HD7970 (und jetzt eine 780 Ti) noch von einem C2D befeuern lasse: Ich spiele fast alles in 2.560 x 1.600 mit Supersample-AA (da mein 30-Zöller kaputt ist, in downgesampleten 3.840 x 2.160 am 24-Zöller) und meistens keine Multiplayer-Shooter. In den Settings profitiere ich kaum von einer schnelleren CPU. Doch nach fünf Jahren steht auch bei meiner CPU nun eine neue Runde an. Da gehe ich allerdings nicht hin und sage: „Ha, in 1080p ist alles gut“, sondern plane ein bißchen weiter in die Zukunft (soll ja schließlich wieder fünf Jahre halten). Genau das simulieren wir in den CPU-Tests durch die niedrige Auflösung und die abgeschalteten Grafikschmankerl wie AA/AF und AO: gesteigerte Anforderungen an die CPU in kommenden Spielen.

Wenn wir unseren CPU-Parcours einfach in 1080p durchlaufen lassen, die restlichen Settings aber nicht anfassen, wird sich hauptsächlich in _BF4_, das so schon gefährlich nah am Grafiklimit ist, und in geringerem Maße auch in _Crysis 3_ die Leistung einander annähern, in den anderen Spielen eher weniger. Hier wird der Abstand dennoch wesentlich größer als in unserem Grafik-Parcours sein. Denn jede Erhöhung der Grafiklast lässt die Unterschiede zwischen den anderen Komponenten zusammenschmelzen. 

Nun könnte man natürlich sagen, dass _auch so_ (in 1080p mit reduzierten Details und einer GTX 780 Ti/R9 290X keiner spielt. Schalten wir AA und AF hinzu. Und in deinem Original-Posting fordertest du ja einen Vergleich bei nativer Auflösung von Raffs Monitor, ergo 2.560 x 1.600. Es gibt endlos viele Möglichkeiten, wie man den Einfluss einer CPU zurückdrängen kann. Unsere Downsample-Artikel zum Beispiel eignen sich hervorragend dazu, den Einfluss der CPU zu minimieren.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Esa geht mir doch einfach nicht darum die CPU-Leistung anzunähern. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass du das heraus liest, was du am Anfang unseres Dialoges dachtest, was ich will. Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass ich einfach ganz unverbindlich wissen möchte, ob es in diesen von mir und jetzt auch dir genannten Settings noch einen Unterschied macht! Mehr nicht! Ihr sollt nichts an eurem Parcour ändern (das hab ich auch mehrfach geschrieben) und ich will auch keine CPU bevorteilen. Euer Parcour ist doch klasse. Da braucht sich niemand angegriffen fühlen. Ich habe auch nicht um Rosinenpickerei gebeten, wie du es dauernd schreibst, sondern um einen einfachen Test in alltäglichen Settings. 

Jetzt hast du mir ja endlich mal geantwortet  und gesagt, dass es dann kaum noch einen Unterschied ausmacht. Mehr habe ich nicht erfragt, oder etwa doch? Wenn mir jemand sagt, er hat in 1080p mit min. 4xMSAA und ingame alles auf max, in Spielen wie BF4, oder AC4 mit einem stock 4670 etwa 40 fps mehr als mit einem übertakteten 8350... wie bitte möchte man das sonst wiederlegen, außer in den von mir geforderten Einstellungen??? Bitte beantworte mir diese Frage einmal kurz, klar und deutlich!  Denn genau das ist passiert und es haben etliche ihm zugestimmt. Deshalb ich ich genau so einen Test gewollt.

Ich habe zudem geschrieben, dass der 4670/4770 @stock und oc getestet werden könnte. Du liest aber nur eins von beiden. Selbst wenn man aber den intel @stock testen würde, was wäre denn am Ergebnis anders? Der hat doch von Haus aus schon 30% mehr Leistung. Wenn er so aber eh schon ins Grafiklimit rennt, was würde dann bitte eine Übertaktung um weitere 30% bringen? Auch hier verstehe ich den Wirbel nicht.

An dieser Stelle habe ich ja eigentlich meine erfragte Antwort bekommen und bin damit auch zufrieden (du bist meiner Meinung, dass es in solchen settings egal wird), es wäre aber trotzdem nett, wenn du mir meine nun gestellten Fragen noch beantworten könntest. Kannst du aber auch per pm machen, falls du das nicht auch noch hier haben möchtest.


----------



## Homerclon (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Computerbase.de ist AFAIK eine Partnerseite von PCGH, ich schätze daher das es nicht schlimm ist einen Link zu einem dortigen Artikel zu setzen: CPU-Test, unter FullHD und Max-Details - Erstmal gemittelte Werte von 8 Spielen, aber einfach über dem Diagramm auf "nächstes" klicken, und die einzelnen Spielebenchmarks werden nach und nach angezeigt.
Dazu gehört zwar nicht BF4 und AC4, aber andere die GraKas (in diesem Fall eine Titan) zum Schwitzen bringen sind dabei, z.b. Crysis 3.
Stellvertretend für einen OCed 8350 ist ein 9590 vertreten, nur auf einen OCed i5 / i7 muss hier verzichtet werden.

Einen solchen Test hast du dir gewünscht, Cleriker, richtig?


----------



## Cleriker (8. Dezember 2013)

Ja, danke Homerclon! Jetzt bin ich aber ehrlich wieder verwirrt. Bei 1080p erreicht der schnellste FX siebenundachtzig Prozent, aber in 640*480 sechsundachtzig. Dort hätte ich mit deutlich weniger gerechnet. Er hat ja eine deutlich geringere ipc. Wie kommt es, dass sich das kaum unterscheidet?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du mir ja endlich mal geantwortet  und gesagt, dass es dann kaum noch einen Unterschied ausmacht. Mehr habe ich nicht erfragt, oder etwa doch? Wenn mir jemand sagt, er hat in 1080p mit min. 4xMSAA und ingame alles auf max, in Spielen wie BF4, oder AC4 mit einem stock 4670 etwa 40 fps mehr als mit einem übertakteten 8350... *wie bitte möchte man das sonst wiederlegen, außer in den von mir geforderten Einstellungen??? Bitte beantworte mir diese Frage einmal kurz, klar und deutlich!*  Denn genau das ist passiert und es haben etliche ihm zugestimmt. Deshalb ich ich genau so einen Test gewollt.


Kurze Antwort: Man muss nicht alles von nordischen Sagengestalten von sich gegebene im Internet widerlegen - reine Lebenszeitverschwendung. _edit: Das bezieht sich auf die Leute, von denen du sprichst, nicht auf dich - bevor hier wieder was missverstanden wird._
Etwas längere Antwort: Viele Leute verstehen unter „alles auf Max.“ durchaus unterschiedliche Sachen. Oder kennen nicht alle Regler, oder verbreiten wissentlich falsche Informationen (aka nordische Sagengestalt mit vier Buchstaben).



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich habe zudem geschrieben, dass der 4670/4770 @stock und oc getestet werden könnte. Du liest aber nur eins von beiden. Selbst wenn man aber den intel @stock testen würde, was wäre denn am Ergebnis anders? Der hat doch von Haus aus schon 30% mehr Leistung. Wenn er so aber eh schon ins Grafiklimit rennt, was würde dann bitte eine Übertaktung um weitere 30% bringen? Auch hier verstehe ich den Wirbel nicht.


Was würde denn dann die Überaktung eines FX bringen, wenn schon eine im Schnitt flottere CPU im Grafiklimit ist?
Vielleicht hast du nach Rosinenpickerei ja auch aufgehört zu lesen? Ich schrieb doch eindeutig, dass nichts gegen einen solchen Vergleich spricht, dann aber eben mit für alle gleichen Bedindungen - eben gerade weil du Euro pro Fps als Faktor angeführt hast. Da müsse sich ungefähr ein 4670K, ein Xeon E3-1230v3 und ein FX-9370 vergleichen lassen - ohne große monetäre Vorteile auf der einen wie der anderen Seite (wenn du magst, kannst du ja auch den 9370 als durchschnittlich übertakteten 8350 ansehen). Und nein, offiziell unterstützen die Haswell-DT/WS-CPUs nur DDRe-1600 und kommen im Normalfall noch gut mit dem Boxed-Kühler aus.

Darum: Wenn es um einen Euro-pro-Fps-Vergleich geht, muss das Restsystem in die Gleich mit einbezogen werden (oder/also eben alle unter denselben Bedingungen antreten) und nicht nur der Billigst-Preis der reinen CPU. Wenn es um einen „was ist machbar-Vergleich geht“, dann sollte der Preis wenn überhaupt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen - nur die generellen Rahmenbedingungen (LuKü oder WaKü, _Speichermenge_) sollten gleich sein. Aber das schrieb ich ja bereits.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Kannst du aber auch per pm machen, falls du das nicht auch noch hier haben möchtest.


PNs unterlaufen den Sinn eines Forums (darum habe ich sie auch abgeschaltet).


----------



## Homerclon (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, danke Homerclon! Jetzt bin ich aber ehrlich wieder verwirrt. Bei 1080p erreicht der schnellste FX siebenundachtzig Prozent, aber in 640*480 sechsundachtzig. Dort hätte ich mit deutlich weniger gerechnet. Er hat ja eine deutlich geringere ipc. Wie kommt es, dass sich das kaum unterscheidet?


 Also ich sehe da 87,6% (FullHD) und 79,2% (640*480).
Hattest du vielleicht beim Low-Res Diagramm den Mauszeiger über einem der CPU-Einträge? Dann werden nämlich die Prozentangaben geändert, dort wo der Mauszeiger ist, dieser Eintrag wird nun als Maßstab genommen und Entsprechen 100%.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Kurze Antwort: Man muss nicht alles von nordischen Sagengestalten von sich gegebene im Internet widerlegen - reine Lebenszeitverschwendung. _edit: Das bezieht sich auf die Leute, von denen du sprichst, nicht auf dich - bevor hier wieder was missverstanden wird._
> Etwas längere Antwort: Viele Leute verstehen unter „alles auf Max.“ durchaus unterschiedliche Sachen. Oder kennen nicht alle Regler, oder verbreiten wissentlich falsche Informationen (aka nordische Sagengestalt mit vier Buchstaben).


Das nehme ich mir mal mehr zu Herzen. Das klingt nicht nur sehr vernünftig, sondern auch nach Erfahrung. 



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Was würde denn dann die Überaktung eines FX bringen, wenn schon eine im Schnitt flottere CPU im Grafiklimit ist?
> Vielleicht hast du nach Rosinenpickerei ja auch aufgehört zu lesen? Ich schrieb doch eindeutig, dass nichts gegen einen solchen Vergleich spricht, dann aber eben mit für alle gleichen Bedindungen - eben gerade weil du Euro pro Fps als Faktor angeführt hast. Da müsse sich ungefähr ein 4670K, ein Xeon E3-1230v3 und ein FX-9370 vergleichen lassen - ohne große monetäre Vorteile auf der einen wie der anderen Seite (wenn du magst, kannst du ja auch den 9370 als durchschnittlich übertakteten 8350 ansehen). Und nein, offiziell unterstützen die Haswell-DT/WS-CPUs nur DDRe-1600 und kommen im Normalfall noch gut mit dem Boxed-Kühler aus.
> 
> Darum: Wenn es um einen Euro-pro-Fps-Vergleich geht, muss das Restsystem in die Gleich mit einbezogen werden (oder/also eben alle unter denselben Bedingungen antreten) und nicht nur der Billigst-Preis der reinen CPU. Wenn es um einen „was ist machbar-Vergleich geht“, dann sollte der Preis wenn überhaupt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen - nur die generellen Rahmenbedingungen (LuKü oder WaKü, _Speichermenge_) sollten gleich sein. Aber das schrieb ich ja bereits.


Also nur sehr schwer machbar. Dann sollten wir das vielleicht lassen. Denn was dann verloren geht ist die Möglichkeit, eine 130€ CPU einfach zu übertakten und kommt dann auf die Leistung des 9370. Bei Intel bekommt man für das gleiche Geld momentan "nur" einen i3-4340. Das müsste man ja auch wieder berücksichtigen. Langsam hab ich echt keine Ahnung mehr, wie man das sinnvoll gestalten könnte...



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> PNs unterlaufen den Sinn eines Forums (darum habe ich sie auch abgeschaltet).


 Beeindruckende Einstellung. Ist auch was dran. Mir ging es eher darum, dass ich nicht weiss, ob diese Diskussion wirklich in diesen Vorschäge-thread gehört.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Langsam hab ich echt keine Ahnung mehr, wie man das sinnvoll gestalten könnte...


 
Wäre genug Stoff für ein halbes Sonderheft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Etwas längere Antwort: Viele Leute verstehen unter „alles auf Max.“ durchaus unterschiedliche Sachen. Oder kennen nicht alle Regler, oder verbreiten wissentlich falsche Informationen (aka nordische Sagengestalt mit vier Buchstaben).



Bei einem Wechsel von AMD auf Intel sollte man vielleicht auch einfach mal nachfragen, ob das System neu installiert wurde. Allein damit haben Leute schon 30+% Leistungsgewinn hinbekommen.

Es erhält den Forenfrieden, wenn man nicht gleich jedem, der etwas unlogische Ergebnisse präsentiert, Betrug unterstellt / professionelle Gegenbeweise verlangt, sondern einfach erstmal nachdenkt.





Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, danke Homerclon! Jetzt bin ich aber ehrlich wieder verwirrt. Bei 1080p erreicht der schnellste FX siebenundachtzig Prozent, aber in 640*480 sechsundachtzig. Dort hätte ich mit deutlich weniger gerechnet. Er hat ja eine deutlich geringere ipc. Wie kommt es, dass sich das kaum unterscheidet?


 
Mehrere Faktoren
- Du bist in der Zeile verrutscht. Es sind 79,2% in 640x480
- Die Standardnormierung bezieht sich auf den 4960X. Dessen Leistung entwickelt sich naturgemäß ähnlich, wie die des FX, weil beide in ähnlichem Maße von Multithreadoptimierung profitieren. Nimmst du den 4770K als alltagsnahe Referenz, verändert sich der Abstand des FX von 88 auf 79% - immerhin 9% Unterschied
- Prozentrechnung: Eine Änderung von 88% auf 79% sind nicht einfach "9%" mehr Abstand, sondern es ist ein 1,75 mal größerer Rückstand
- Es ist davon auszugehen, dass CB noch an anderer Stelle Limitierungen im Setup hat (leider sind deren Sequenzen nicht nachvollziehbar). So liegen zwischen einem i5 4670K und einem 4570 beispielsweise 6,25% Taktunterschied, aber nur 3% Leistungsunterschied bei sonst identischem Aufbau. Die Benchmarkergebnisse skalieren also nur sehr eingeschränkt mit der Leistung der CPUs.


----------



## Tharganoth (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Würde gerne den Vorschlag in den Raum werfen, die neuen Celerons und Pentiummodelle im Hinblick auf einen günstigen Spieleeinstieg zu testen, ebenso die kleinen Richlandmodelle.

 Könnte den ein oder anderen überraschen wie flott die kleinen Dinger sind und man selbst in der Einstiegsklasse eine 7850-7870/GTX 660/660TI oft eher ins Limit bekommt als einen ollen Zweikerner/moduler, von sehr CPU Lastigen Spielen und schlampigen Konsolenports mal abgesehen.

 Gerade die Einstiegsklasse und der günstigst mögliche Spielepc sind, ob aus Lust am Basteln oder aber aus finanziellen Erwägungen, eines der meistdiskutierten Forenthemen.

 Und ein bisschen AMD/Intel Gebashe wäre gleich mit dabei


----------



## Patrin (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Tharganoth schrieb:


> Würde gerne den Vorschlag in den Raum werfen, die neuen Celerons und Pentiummodelle im Hinblick auf einen günstigen Spieleeinstieg zu testen, ebenso die kleinen Richlandmodelle.
> 
> Könnte den ein oder anderen überraschen wie flott die kleinen Dinger sind und man selbst in der Einstiegsklasse eine 7850-7870/GTX 660/660TI oft eher ins Limit bekommt als einen ollen Zweikerner/moduler, von sehr CPU Lastigen Spielen und schlampigen Konsolenports mal abgesehen.
> 
> ...


 
Das wäre durchaus mal interesant, mit angepassten Benchmarks, also bei Spielen vielleicht mittlere Details und weniger als 1900X1080.


----------



## Tharganoth (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da geht bei einer Midrange GPU schon AA/AF und auch FHD ist kein Ding, mehr ist hier sowieso besser, sonst hat die CPU zu viel zu tun.

 Davon ab sind mit sparsamen Einstiegscpus auch nette Kombinationen möglich was Gehäuse angeht, schliesslich braucht's da keinen großen Kühler und Platz braucht man nur so viel, die die Grafikkarte verlangt und das, wo kurze PCB absolut in Mode sind


----------



## Superwip (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test der Ivy Bridge-E Xeon Topmodelle mit 8,10 und 12 Kernen, also Xeon E5-2687W v2,  Xeon E5-2690 v2 und Xeon E5-2697.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gestern schon versucht: Weder Intel noch Versender wollen uns solche Teile zusenden.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Gestern schon versucht: Weder Intel noch Versender wollen uns solche Teile zusenden.


 Schade. Das wäre wirklich interessant geworden. Fürchtet sich Intel etwa vor den Ergebnissen?


----------



## Skysnake (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Gestern schon versucht: Weder Intel noch Versender wollen uns solche Teile zusenden.


 WTF? 

Also bei Versendern seh ich es ja noch ein, aber bei Intel???


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Beim Versender privat kaufen und wegen nichtgefallen innerhalb von 14Tagen zurückschicken .


----------



## Cleriker (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> WTF?
> 
> Also bei Versendern seh ich es ja noch ein, aber bei Intel???


 Vergiss nicht welche Zielgruppe diese Seite hier eigentlich anspricht. Im privaten Bereich setzt Intel im Vergleich zu den eigentlichen Kunden doch recht wenig Serverchips ab.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht welche Zielgruppe diese Seite hier eigentlich anspricht. Im privaten Bereich setzt Intel im Vergleich zu den eigentlichen Kunden doch recht wenig Serverchips ab.


 Mag ja sein. Aber auch Intel kann mal über seinen Schatten springen. Wir sind doch nicht umsonst ein Extreme-Forum.  Zudem wird Multi-Core dank der neuen Konsolen immer wichtiger werden. Und ein Blick über den Tellerrand bzw. Serverschrank hat noch niemanden geschadet.


----------



## Superwip (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Gestern schon versucht: Weder Intel noch Versender wollen uns solche Teile zusenden.



Unverständlich. Für den ein oder anderen könnten solche CPUs trotz des Preises doch interessant sein wenn sie einen Vorteil bieten und wenn man sich ansieht was die kosten kann man sich denken wie viel Intel mit einem einzigen verdient.

Intel ist in gewisser Weise wohl wirklich _dekadent_ geworden und scheint sich fast zu gut dafür zu sein seine besten Produkte überhaupt an Endkunden vertreiben zu wollen.

Allerdings: Zu zeigen das die Teure Extreme Edition im Vergleich zu dem was Intel wirklich zu bieten hat doch nicht so toll ist ist vielleicht tatsächlich nicht in Intels (Marketing-) Interesse.



> Beim Versender privat kaufen und wegen nichtgefallen innerhalb von 14Tagen zurückschicken .



Damit wäre PCGH aber ein sehr schlechtes Vorbild und würde wohl den Zorn der Versender (die ja gleichzeitig potenzielle Anzeigekunden sind) auf sich ziehen.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Deswegen auch der  Smiley.

Dann plädiere ich eben für Kaufen und anschließendes Verlosen als SuperSonder Weihnachtsgewinnspiel am 24. . 
Es wurde doch sogar mal ein Engineering Sample von ebay besorgt und getestet (C2D Einführung wenn ich mich richtig erinnere), da sollte man es doch wohl schaffen eine regulär erhältliche CPU zu bekommen.


----------



## Abductee (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Macht doch bitte mal einen kleinen Bericht über die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten eines Backups oder generell der vernünftigen Datensicherung.
Es hält sich leider unerbittlich der Irrglaube das RAID 1 eine allmächtige Datensicherung sei und das man damit nie Daten verliert.


----------



## DaStash (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mhh, ist das nicht in der sktuellen Ausgabe der Fall? War mir so.

MfG


----------



## Lancer. (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würden mal Test über Netzschwankungen und Billignetzteilen bzw OC-Beeinträchtigungen interessieren. Seit mein nachbar eine PV-Anlage Installiert hat werden meine Taktergebnisse immer niedriger, kann aber auch daran liegen das die CPU schon ziemlich alt ist (4 Jahre) und durchgeben mit 1.55Vcore läuft.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (18. Dezember 2013)

Mal wieder ein PCIe-Geschwindigkeits-Test.
Also x8 vs. x16 (auch in Crossfire)
Und 1.0 vs. 2.0 vs. 3.0

Und das auch mal mit den 290(X) Karten im Crossfire.
Wird also der Bus Version 2.0 zu sehr von dem neuen System ohne externe CF-Brücke eingeschränkt?


----------



## ASD_588 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Ein Test der Ivy Bridge-E Xeon Topmodelle mit 8,10 und 12 Kernen, also Xeon E5-2687W v2,  Xeon E5-2690 v2 und Xeon E5-2697.



falls ihr doch mal welche bekomts könte man testen ob Software und Spiele mit so vielen kernen überhaupt noch sinnvoll skalieren.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wir arbeiten dran.


----------



## Superwip (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

SATA-Express:

Wann kommt es, wie kommt es, *exakte Pinbelegung des neuen Steckers*, was bringt es (mit PCIe 2.0, mit PCIe 3.0), was muss ein Chipsatz können?

NVM Express:
Vorteile? Wann kommen entsprechende SSDs?


----------



## Techki (25. Dezember 2013)

Wie man seinen PC sauber hält , sowol Software technisch als auch im Innenleben(staubschutz etc.)


----------



## Himmelskrieger (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir wünschen das die kommenden Ausgaben als eBook (Kindle)/PDF erscheinen und in der Print Ausgabe ein Code zum Download beinhalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das mit dem Fernseher als PC Monitor aussieht.
Also nicht riesen Geräte, sondern was in der 32 bis maximal 40 Zoll Klasse.
Die Geräte sind auch relativ preiswert.
Doch wie ist die Nutzung? Ist die Reaktionszeit brauchbar? Wie sieht es mit der Pixeldichte aus, da 32 Zoll und Full HD ja schon sehr knapp bemessen ist, da man ja deutlich dichter dran sitzt als sonst bei einem Fernseher.

Vielleicht macht ihr da mal einen Test mit gängigen Fernsehern, wie LG, Samsung, Philips, Grundig.


----------



## ffmgls (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Techki schrieb:


> Wie man seinen PC sauber hält , sowol Software technisch als auch im Innenleben(staubschutz etc.)



Das wäre in der Tat sehr interessant !

Mich interessiert da aber eher letzteres, also wie man das Innenleben staubfrei und sauber hält. 

Das mag trivial erscheinen, dennoch halte ich so einen Artikel für sehr nützlich, denn Tipps und Kniffe, die andere haben/nutzen, kennt man nun selbst auch nicht alle.

Gerade, wenn man Tiere im Haushalt hat, egal ob permanent oder nur temporär, ist das ganz schön schwierig, die gute Hardware im Gehäuse "rein" zu halten.

Also, der Vorschlag von Techki ist - -

Gruss


----------



## Arno1978 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo

Da ja in jeder Ausgebe Benchmarks vorkommen - habe ich da mal einen Vorschlag für etwas "Extremes".
Mich würden mal Benches interessieren mit einer vollkommen unausgewogenen Kombi

Also 1x High End CPU mit Low End GPU (aber DX11 fähig)

Und 

1x Low End CPU mit High End GPU.

Was haltet ihr davon ?

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was möchtest du damit aufzeigen?


----------



## Arno1978 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es interessiert mich - und möchte damit aufzeigen, das es für uns Spieler nicht immmer wichtig ist eine schnelle CPU zu haben.

Bei euch in der Redaktion z.b. hat Carsten noch einen E8400 mit einer GTX 780Ti.

In euren Benchmarks zeigt ihr immer die Unterschiede einer CPU´s bei 720p.
Es ist logisch das man so die Limitierung der GPU "umgeht" - aber wer spielt denn von uns auf 720p ?

Ich halte so ein Test für durchaus interessant.

Gruß


----------



## PcGamer512 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vielleicht könntet ihr auf den letzten Seiten ein wenig mehr Tests zu Spielen machen vielleicht 2 anstelle von 1 großeen test?!


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ist aber trotzdem Blödsinn.
Was soll es bringen einen Pentium Dual core mit einer GTX 780 Ti auszustatten?
Und das ein i7 4960X mit einer GT620 in Games keine Bäume ausreißt ist auch keine Überraschung.

Sinnvoller ist es aufzuzeigen welche CPUs mit welcher Grafikkarte noch gut laufen bzw. ab wann man den Unterbau bzw. die Grafikkarte erneuern sollte.
Und soweit ich das weiß gibt es dafür schon eine Tabelle [auch wenn die meiner Meinung nach nicht perfekt zutreffend ist denn nur weil ich eine GTX 780 Ti kaufen wechsel ich nicht von Ivy Brige zu Haswell um noch mal 2% mehr herauszuholen].


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test der NZXT Kraken G10.

Der Arctic Accelero Hybrid Grafikkartenkühler wurde vor einem Jahr in der PCGH Ausgabe 02/2013 getestet. Nach dieser Zeitspanne wäre ein erneuter Test einer Hybridkühlung als dritter Vertreter neben der klassischen Wasserkühlung und Luftkühlung aus dem Bereich der Grafikkartenkühler schon vertretbar.

Da ihr nicht die Zeit habt vom 120 bis 280mm Radiator alles zu testen, beschränkt euch doch einfach auf einen 120mm Radiator, z.B. die H55, und haltet dafür zusätzlich die Temperaturen der übrigen Bauteile, primär VRM1 und VRM2, über GPU-Z fest. Der Test *mit und ohne* passive Kühlkörper wäre mir deswegen wichtig, da nach den bisherigen Testberichten trotz der einseitigen aktiven Belüftung des PCB mit nur einem 92mm Lüfter passive Kühlkörper ausreichend sind. Mich interessiert, ob das tatsächlich zutrifft. Vielleicht könnt ihr dazu auch eure Wärmebildkamera einsetzten.


----------



## 69er (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

-----


----------



## Cleriker (6. Januar 2014)

Das ein UEFI von Board zu Board, oder von einer Version zur nächsten etwas variiert, ist klar. Dafür muss man doch wirklich nicht jedes mal ein neues how to. schreiben. Wenn man eines von denen richtig verstanden hat, dann sollten sich alles anderen von selbst erklären, oder? 

Vergleichstests von Wasserkühlungen?
Da fände ich einen interessant, der auch die ehemals bekannten bigwater von thermaltake vergleicht, z.B. mit den Eisberg von Cooler Master. Beide sind ja modifizierbar. Warum hört man von den neueren bigwater nichts mehr?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Big Water wurden afaik nie erneuert, die neuen Water sind standard-Asetek AiOs und nicht erweiterbar.


----------



## naobu (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Idee klingt echt ganz nett, ihr hattet ja schon gezeigt in einer kleinen Tabelle wie welches Nextgen Spiel laufen sollte.
Aber mich würde auch interessieren wenn jetzt wirklich die CPU limitiert und wann die GPU.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Big Water wurden afaik nie erneuert, die neuen Water sind standard-Asetek AiOs und nicht erweiterbar.


 Ja, das finde ich ziemlich schade eigentlich.

Die Idee das alles in nen 5,25" Schacht zu packen war schon ziemlich gut eigentlich. Vor allem hätte man die Pumpe gut Entkoppeln können, Steuerlogik einbauen usw. So Sandwichmods und so geraffel wären halt unnötig. Halt ohne Basteln am Gehäuse einbaubar.

Schade eigentlich, dass Sie das Konzept haben sterben lassen. Da war wirklich viel Potenzial drin


----------



## 69er (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

-----


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da war null Potential drin. Zuwenig Platz für Radiatoren, miserable Zu-/Abluftversorgung und wenn wirklich mal jemand eine vernünftige Entkopplung im 5,25" Format bringen sollten, wären zwei Schächte allein damit gefüllt. Es hat sehr gute Gründe, dass dieses Format (an dem sich auch noch andere versucht haben) ausgestorben ist und selbst von den 5,25" AGB/Pumpenkombinationen, die es noch gibt, überall abgeraten wird.


----------



## 69er (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

-----


----------



## Skysnake (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da war null Potential drin. Zuwenig Platz für Radiatoren, miserable Zu-/Abluftversorgung und wenn wirklich mal jemand eine vernünftige Entkopplung im 5,25" Format bringen sollten, wären zwei Schächte allein damit gefüllt. Es hat sehr gute Gründe, dass dieses Format (an dem sich auch noch andere versucht haben) ausgestorben ist und selbst von den 5,25" AGB/Pumpenkombinationen, die es noch gibt, überall abgeraten wird.


 Das mit dem Radioator war auch bekloppt. DAs Ding hat da nichts zu suchen gehabt, stammt aber halt noch aus einer Zeit, bei der noch fast keine Gehäuse die Möglichkeit für nen RAdi hatten.

An sich Radi raus, und "nur" Pumpe, AGB sowie Lüfter+Durchlaufsteuerung in nen 5.25" Schacht und gut ist. Das Ding halt richtig gut entkoppeln und gut ist. Dann ist das an sich besser als jede vergleichbare Lösung. An sich ist die Zeit dafür ja reif.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könntet ihr auf den letzten Seiten ein wenig mehr Tests zu Spielen machen vielleicht 2 anstelle von 1 großeen test?!


 
Im Moment gibt es ja kaum Spiele.


----------



## Icedaft (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könntet Ihr das "Speichermärchen" bei BF4 mal unter die Lupe nehmen?


----------



## Skysnake (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Thilo, könnt ihr eventuell zeitnah so nen GSync Monitor auftreiben und den zerlegen?

Wäre gut zu wissen, was dort aktuell verbaut ist. 

PS:
Sie haben Post


----------



## DaStash (7. Januar 2014)

Ich fände einen 140mm fan test sehr interessant.  

MfG


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2014)

Ich würde gern wissen, warum es so wenig Auswahl bei 180mm Lüftern gibt. Warum gibt es z.B. keine NB e-loop in der Größe? Könntet ihr da mal ein paar Interviews führen?


----------



## Icedaft (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

140er waren ja mal angekündigt, keine Ahnung warum NB die nicht endlich bringt, schließlich muß ich die gewonnene Kompakt-Wakü noch alltagstauglich umbauen...


----------



## Skysnake (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich würde gern wissen, warum es so wenig Auswahl bei 180mm Lüftern gibt. Warum gibt es z.B. keine NB e-loop in der Größe? Könntet ihr da mal ein paar Interviews führen?


 geringe Nachfrage.


----------



## Abductee (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würd mich über einen kleinen Artikel über die neue/aktuelle Atom-Generation "Avoton" freuen.
Der Wechsel vom Netbook zum Microserver.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ob im Zusammenhang mit Mikroservern kann ich nicht sagen, aber wir bemühen uns um Avoton.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte einen Wunsch für den nächsten Test mit PhysX-Bezug:
Könnt ihr mal vergleichen, wie sich die Systemleistung auf älteren oder kleinen, limitierenden CPUs mit aktuellen Grafikkarten ändert, wenn man PhysX im Treiber fest auf die GPU legt? Also ohne spezielle super aufwendige Effekte, sondern einfach die Frage, ob GPU-Beschleunigung die CPU im normalen Einsatz effektiv entlasten kann.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Selbst sehr starke CPUs werden drastisch entlastet, wenn GPU-PhysX auf der GPU läuft, bei kleinen CPUs ist der Gewinn prozentual höher.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich denke mal gemeint ist der Fall dass man "nur" die normalhohen Settings nutzt und nicht die die eh nur mit GPU flüssig spielbar sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie gesagt: Ich meine nicht spezielle "GPU"-PhysX-Effektorgien, ich meine stinknormal eingesetzte PhysX-Middleware. (wie sie z.B. jedes zweite Spiel mit Unreal Engine nutzt)
Starke CPUs haben in aktuellen Spielen eh nichts zu tun, da wird es sich nicht bemerkbar machen. Aber was auf kleinen/alten passiert, wenn man den Treiber von "automatisch" auf "GPU" umstellt und somit zur Nutzung des CUDA- anstelle des x86-Clients zwingt, dass weiß zumindest ich nicht. (und die meisten Leser hier wissen ja nichtmal, was ein PhysX-x86-Client ist und welche Spiele in so nutzen  )

_Edit: Ich sollte schneller antworten, sonst machen das andere für mich_


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Du kannst die reguläre x86-CPU-Physik via PhysX nicht auf die GPU kippen. 

Ich dachte, das sei klar ... aber offenbar gibt's bei PhysX noch viel zu viele Unklarheiten da "draußen".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Jup, gibt es dann wohl.
So, wie ich das bislang verstanden habe, gibt es keine PhysX-"x86-CPU-Physik". Genausowenig, wie es "GPU-PhysX"-Physik gibt. Sondern es gibt PhysX-Physik. Und die wird auf einem x-beliebigen PhysX-Client bereichnet - egal ob x86/Windows, CUDA oder einer der Konsolen-Clients (oder, früher, PPU). Je nach Aufwand hat halt nur der CUDA-Client ausreichend starke Hardware zu seiner Verfügung, um es schnell genug zu berechnen - aber eigentlich dachte ich, alles würde auf allen Clients laufen und sich beliebig zwischen z.B. x86 und CUDA verlagern lassen, wenn einer überlastet ist. (Was in den meisten Systemen natürlich eher die Grafikkarte ist - aber eben nicht in allen.)
Die Entlastung der CPU war ja auch mal das Ziel von Ageia.


----------



## marvinj (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

4TB Platten im Test. Dazu der Vergleich zu 2TB Pendants. Dabei spielt die Geschwindigkeit ner SSD keine Rolle, ich meine, jeder weiß, dass schneller sind xD


----------



## Skysnake (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du kannst die reguläre x86-CPU-Physik via PhysX nicht auf die GPU kippen.
> 
> Ich dachte, das sei klar ... aber offenbar gibt's bei PhysX noch viel zu viele Unklarheiten da "draußen".


 Ja, so hatte ich das auch eigentlich verstanden, aber nie nen Beleg dafür gefunden. Jetzt habe ich zumindest mal einen 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup, gibt es dann wohl.
> So, wie ich das bislang verstanden habe, gibt es keine PhysX-"x86-CPU-Physik". Genausowenig, wie es "GPU-PhysX"-Physik gibt. Sondern es gibt PhysX-Physik. Und die wird auf einem x-beliebigen PhysX-Client bereichnet - egal ob x86/Windows, CUDA oder einer der Konsolen-Clients (oder, früher, PPU). Je nach Aufwand hat halt nur der CUDA-Client ausreichend starke Hardware zu seiner Verfügung, um es schnell genug zu berechnen - aber eigentlich dachte ich, alles würde auf allen Clients laufen und sich beliebig zwischen z.B. x86 und CUDA verlagern lassen, wenn einer überlastet ist. (Was in den meisten Systemen natürlich eher die Grafikkarte ist - aber eben nicht in allen.)
> Die Entlastung der CPU war ja auch mal das Ziel von Ageia.


Naja, ich glaube das liegt daran, das eben am Anfang es nur mit den Ageia Karten lief, nVidia dann die GPUs gebracht hat, weil das aber nicht gut akzeptiert wurde, dann halt immer mehr auf die CPU gebracht hat, was dann eigentlich auch nur da läuft. Für CPUs wählt man halt andere Ansätze als für GPU-Implementierungen.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein bisschen was von Schichtenarchitektur müssten doch aber auch die Entwickler von PhysX schon mal gehört haben.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

dGPU != CPU

Wenn du mit den gleichen Rezepten wie für die dGPU/CPU was auf der CPU/dGPU reisen willst, dann gehst du unter. Es sind einfach verschiedene Architekturen mit ganz unterschiedlichen Programmierparadigmen. Das muss man einfach akzeptieren, sonst verballert man nur unnötig Leistung.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn ich als PhysX-Anwender schreibe: "Simuliere mir Vorfall X mit Genauigkeit Y", und eine API in etwa der Form erwarte ich von einer Middleware, dann sollte mir doch egal sein was da jetzt dahinter an Algo und HW gewählt wird.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Siehst du, und genau da liegt das Problem 

Durch die Latenz des PCI-E busses und dem starten von einem Task auf der GPU, musst du schon so große Tasks haben, dass du gar keine Chance mehr hast, das vernünftig auf ner CPU laufen zu lassen. Das ist ja das große Problem von dGPUs. Bis die überhaupt mal schneller sind durch den ganzen Overhead, brauchste schon ziemlich große Tasks.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> aber eigentlich dachte ich, alles würde auf allen Clients laufen und sich beliebig zwischen z.B. x86 und CUDA verlagern lassen, wenn einer überlastet ist. (Was in den meisten Systemen natürlich eher die Grafikkarte ist - aber eben nicht in allen.)


 
Jupp, das funktioniert leider nicht. Wäre schön, wenn man die Berechnung einfach auf die GPU verlegen (bzw. zwingen) könnte. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es trotz eher anspruchsloser Effekte einen relativ deutlichen Geschwindigkeitsboost bringen könnte.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass das ganze sogar langsamer werden würde.

Wie gesagt, Berechnungen auf der dGPU überhaupt schneller zu machen, als Sie einfach auf der CPU laufen zu lassen ist gar nicht sooo einfach!


----------



## ich111 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ihr könntet bei Nvidia mal nachhaken, warum die mit Physix werben, welches teilweise extremst Computing Leistung braucht, ihre Karten aber alle um diese beschneiden, teils massiv (GK104).


----------



## Skysnake (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die beschneiden DP, GPU-PhysX wird aber sehr sehr sicher nur mit SP laufen.


----------



## ich111 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Beim GK104 haben die aber Computing fast komplett über Bord geworfen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, ich glaube das liegt daran, das eben am Anfang es nur mit den Ageia Karten lief, nVidia dann die GPUs gebracht hat, weil das aber nicht gut akzeptiert wurde, dann halt immer mehr auf die CPU gebracht hat...



PhysX lief von Anfang an auf der CPU. (Wenn man bis Novodecs zurückgeht, lief es sogar zuerst auf der CPU)
Das war Ageias Geschäftskonzept:
Wir vergeben eine recht gute Physikengine für nahezu lau, mit der Entwickler leicht und auf jeder Plattform und ohne auf exotische Hardware angewiesen zu sein, tolle Spiele kreeiren können. Und dann verkaufen wir für gutes Geld Beschleunigerkarten, damit die Leute mehr davon haben.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich als PhysX-Anwender schreibe: "Simuliere mir Vorfall X mit Genauigkeit Y", und eine API in etwa der Form erwarte ich von einer Middleware, dann sollte mir doch egal sein was da jetzt dahinter an Algo und HW gewählt wird.



/sign.
Das ist der Sinn einer API: Verschiedene Implementierungen mögen unterschiedlich effizient sein, aber es sollte auf jeder kompatiblen Hardware laufen. Deswegen kann eine DirectX-Engine auch mit dem Referenzrenderer auf einer CPU laufen (naja. Mit einem Läufer hat es wenig gemein. Sagen wir: gletschern). Oder auf einer GCN-GPU. Oder einer Kepler-GPU. Obwohl die alle sehr unterschiedlich aufgebaut sind.




PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Jupp, das funktioniert leider nicht. Wäre schön, wenn man die Berechnung einfach auf die GPU verlegen (bzw. zwingen) könnte. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es trotz eher anspruchsloser Effekte einen relativ deutlichen Geschwindigkeitsboost bringen könnte.


 

Wäre trotzdem nett, wenn wir in einem entsprechenden Artikel einen Benchmark unterschieben könnt. Die Befehle, die bei PhysX-Effektorgien eingesetzt werden, sind ja auf alle Fälle die gleichen, die zum Teil auch in normalen Szenarien genutzt werden - nur dass es halt z.B. extrem viel mehr Partikel sind. Aber z.B. eben Partikelberechnungen sollten sich dann ja immer auslagern lassen, auch wenn sie nur einen kleinen Teil ausmachen. Und irgend eine Auswirkung muss der Schalter im Treiber ja haben.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wäre trotzdem nett, wenn wir in einem entsprechenden Artikel einen Benchmark unterschieben könnt. Die Befehle, die bei PhysX-Effektorgien eingesetzt werden, sind ja auf alle Fälle die gleichen, die zum Teil auch in normalen Szenarien genutzt werden - nur dass es halt z.B. extrem viel mehr Partikel sind. Aber z.B. eben Partikelberechnungen sollten sich dann ja immer auslagern lassen, auch wenn sie nur einen kleinen Teil ausmachen. Und irgend eine Auswirkung muss der Schalter im Treiber ja haben.


Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig: Du möchtest, dass wir in einem Spiel ohne explizite GPU-Physx-Unterstützung einen Test machen und dabei den Treiber auf "Geforce für Physx nutzen" stellen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So, wie ich das bislang verstanden habe, gibt es keine PhysX-"x86-CPU-Physik". Genausowenig, wie es "GPU-PhysX"-Physik gibt. Sondern es gibt PhysX-Physik. Und die wird auf einem x-beliebigen PhysX-Client bereichnet - egal ob x86/Windows, CUDA oder einer der Konsolen-Clients (oder, früher, PPU). Je nach Aufwand hat halt nur der CUDA-Client ausreichend starke Hardware zu seiner Verfügung, um es schnell genug zu berechnen - aber eigentlich dachte ich, alles würde auf allen Clients laufen und sich beliebig zwischen z.B. x86 und CUDA verlagern lassen, wenn einer überlastet ist. (Was in den meisten Systemen natürlich eher die Grafikkarte ist - aber eben nicht in allen.)
> Die Entlastung der CPU war ja auch mal das Ziel von Ageia.


Das hast du dann falsch verstanden. Es gibt zwei Pfade: Einmal x86 per CPU und einmal die CUDA-Variante per GPU, die sich mit alten Treibern und Gefrickel teils noch per PPU berechnen lässt. Die CUDA-Variante kann man auf die CPU kippen, nicht aber umgekehrt.  Auf den Konsolen wird der x86-Pfad genutzt, daher "nur" Low-Level-Physik und keine Effekte wie extra Partikel etc.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und irgend eine Auswirkung muss der Schalter im Treiber ja haben.


Im Falle von Low-Level-Physik? Keine Auswirkung. Da ist kein Code den die GPU beschleunigt.



ich111 schrieb:


> Beim GK104 haben die aber Computing fast komplett über Bord geworfen


V hat nur DP beschnitten. SP wie es für PhysX von Relevanz ist, läuft nach wie vor ganz passabel. Compute in Spielen, etwa bei BF4 oder TressFX in Tomb Raider, berechnet GK104 ähnlich flott wie Tahiti. Den Luxmark mögen die Dinger wie offenbar generell OpenCL nicht sonderlich, andere Compute-Benches (SDK FluidCS11 oder auch CS Raytracing) sehen recht gut aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig: Du möchtest, dass wir in einem Spiel ohne explizite GPU-Physx-Unterstützung _*aber mit PhysX-Engine*_ einen Test machen und dabei den Treiber auf "Geforce für Physx nutzen" stellen?



Das war der Hintergedanke, ja. Aber nach der Beschreibung von Mark macht das wohl keinen Sinn mehr.
Dann wünsche ich mir alternativ mal einen Artikel, der in die technischen Details von PhysX geht 
Irgendwie ist für mich nämlich unverständlich, dass z.B. die Berechnung von Millionen von Partikeln (oder hunderte von Objekten mit Kollisionsabfrage, wie in den alten Techdemos) komplett auf der GPU durchgeführt werden kann, die Berechnung von ein paar tausend Partikeln (/dutzend Objekte) aber ausschließlich auf der CPU. Als Laie würde ich ja annehmen, dass es da von der Art der Aufgaben gar keine Unterschiede gibt, die einen bestimmten Client erzwingen.
Warum das nicht so ist, sollte einen interessanten Technikartikel ergeben 
(Wenn auch ggf. einen sehr aufwendigen - je nachdem, wie viel Nvidia von sich aus erzählt)


----------



## Skysnake (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich mach mal nen kleines Beispiel, dann sollte es sehr leicht klar werden 

CPU schafft 10k Partikel je "Tick", und die GPU 40k Partikel je "Tick", damit Sie aber anfangen kann, müssen die Daten erstmal kopiert, werden, und nen kernel angeworfen werden. Das dauert 20 Ticks.

. := Berechnungstick
: := Overhead für GPU

Bsp:
100k Partikel
CPU: . . . . . . . . . .                                       <- 10 Ticks   
GPU: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : . . .           <-23 Ticks

Wie du siehst, ist die GPU zwar VIEL schneller als die CPU bei der Berechnung, Sie braucht ja nur 3 statt 10 ticks, aber der Overhead killt dich.

1Mio Partikel
CPU: . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .   <- 100 Ticks
GPU: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .                                                                                                               <- 45 Ticks

Jetzt klar?


----------



## Icedaft (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Prima Erklärung ! Lob und Anerkennung !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn das System durch die CPU-Leistung limitiert ist (auch nicht durch PCIe-Bandbreite, was aber ohnehin extrem selten ist), dann ist die (bekannte und keiner Erklärung bedürftige) Transferverzögerung im Spieleeinsatz egal. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Computinganwendungen muss das Ergebnis erst dann vorliegen, wenn der nächste Frame ansteht - und das hängt bei CPU-Limitierung eben davon ab, wann die CPU mit allen ihren Aufgaben fertig ist. Wenn eine Auslagerung dort Zeit spart, darf die Auslagerung selbst ruhig etwas dauern, denn sie findet zeitgleich zu nicht verlagerbaren Prozessen statt.
Und das ein basaler PCIe-Transfer sonderlich Rechenoverhead auf der CPU verursacht, wäre mir nicht bekannt.

Ein weiterer großer Unterschied zu der für dich typischen Cluster-Perspektive kommt hinzu, falls Nvidia die Rechenergebnisse, insbesondere von Effekten, direkt an den Renderer übergeben kann (ein weitere Frage, die man beantworten könnte). Denn es ist so oder so eine Übertragung zur GPU nötig - entweder vor der Phyikberechnung oder danach. Die Ausgabe erfolgt beim Spielen schließlich nicht über Ethernet...


----------



## TheHaferkeks (16. Januar 2014)

Wie wäre es mit pc-selber zusammenstellen, und bauen für Laien. Würde sicher viele neue Leser finden


----------



## Skysnake (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ruyven, ich muss jetzt los, ansonsten würde ich dir mal nen paar Sachen zeigen, wie lang so manches dauert, da schlackert man ziemlich mit den Ohren


----------



## DaStash (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir gerne mal einen ausführlichen Artikel zu dem Thema Bitcoin und litecoin wünschen. Ich möchte gerne aufgeschlüsselt haben was das konkret ist, aus welchen Werten/ Gegenwerten heraus diese Kryptowährung entsteht und warum man mit synthetisch generierten Inhalten/ Blöcken quasi Geld verdienen kann. 

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sodele also, ich hab mal VS2010 angeschmissen. AMD hat dafür nen richtig geiles Plugin, mit dem man Performanceanalysen machen kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sieht man den Overhead, den man fürs kopieren, von gerade einmal 128 Byte an Daten hat! Das sind 141,877 µs also 0,141877 ms. Das sind bei ner 3GHz CPU 425.631 Takte! Da kannste aber holla die Waldfee eine Menge rechnen in der Zeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nen simples umsetzen einer Kernelvariablen dauert ca. 617ns also 0,617µs oder eben 0,000617ms. Das sind bei 3GHz aber halt auch schon wieder 1851 CPU takte.

Hier nochmal in ner Zusammenfassung für den 128Byte write.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und jetzt BITTE!!! beachten, dass das schon mit gepinntem Speicher ist! Also die massiv schnellere Version...


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nur kann ja die CPU mit den 1851Takten auch was anderes machen, man hat ja keinen Stall während eines DMA-Kopiervorgangs. Und eben deswegen kann es, auch wenn es absolut betrachtet weniger Effektiv ist, trotzdem sinnvoll sein auf der GPU zu rechnen.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Äh doch genau das sollte da aber passieren. Die CPU stalled. Bei so kleinen Packetgrößen wird das auch nicht zwingend über DMA gemacht, sondern über PIO. [stride]128 Byte sind jetzt zumindest nicht soo viel. Zumal das Ding ja auch noch in gepinnten Memory rein schreibt.[stride] Äh... das ist ein 64 Bit Wert, oder sollte es zumindest sein. Das läuft ziemlich sicher über PIO.

Und btw das ist gar nicht so wenig 

Da ist halt einiges an Overhead durch OS usw dabei. Das ist sehr fraglich, ob da parallel noch was anderes zu laufen kann. Ich würde rein aus Erfahrung/Gefühl eher nein sagen.

Hab die Woche memcpy und ne eigene implementierung gegeneinander gebencht. 64 Bit schreiben dauert mit memcpy mit -Os ~160 Takte und mit -O3 dauert es so um die 20.000 Takte!

Son ollen Wert schreiben in den Speicher dauert echt lange.

EDIT:
Ansonsten müsstest du ja auch die ganzen Register auf den Stack pushen, um den Zustand zu sichern. Ich seh da wenig Sinn dahinter, da was anderes rein quetschen zu wollen.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Angeregt durch meine Neugierde und die Diskussion in diesem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...h-3-pin-luefter-am-pwm-anschluss-steuern.html
wäre es schön, wenn Ihr den Boardherstellern mal auf den Zahn fühlen könntet bezüglich _"echter"_ und _"unechter" _PWM-Lüftersteuerung/Kombisteuerung (PWM- und 3-PIN-Anschluss an einem Anschluss regelbar) und zwar nicht nur für den CPU- sondern auch für die restlichen Gehäuselüfter.

Ich fände es wäre mal ein interessantes Thema. 

Der Grundgedanke, PWM-Lüfter und 3-PIN-Lüfter gleichermaßen über ein und denselben Anschluß anschließen und steuern zu können wäre ein nettes Feature, welches einem die Lüfterwahl ungleich erleichtern würde und man keinen Gedanken mehr an Adapter oder eine separate Lüftersteuerung verschwenden müßte.


----------



## jan455 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würd mal interessieren wie sich Schnee als Kühler einer Cpu schlägt.Oder wie sich Schnee anstelle der Radiatoren in einer Wasserkühlung schlägt. Ja ich weiß, dass das ein wenig unsinnig ist aber es passt ja grad so schön zum Wetter


----------



## Perry (28. Januar 2014)

Wenn man schon komische Kühllösungen basteln will.
Wie wär es mit einer Apparatur die langsam Eisspray auf den Heatspreader sprüht und somit die CPU kühlt, bietet natürlich auch einiges an "PCGH in Gefahr" Potential, da hierbei ne Menge brennbare Dämpfe entstehen sollten, bis hin zu eventuell explosionsgefährdeten Dampf-Luft Gemischen, außerdem sollte das Spray in der Lage sein die Mainboards anzugreifen und eventuell das PCB anzulösen, was zu Kurzschlüssen und ähnlichem führen kann.

Man kann ja alternativ auch für Wohlgerüche sorgen und Deospray verwenden.
Die Verdunstungskälte sollte für ne kleine CPU ausreichen.


----------



## Hiddex (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Interessant wäre sicherlich auch mal ob es Unterschiede gibt wie man Treiber für seinen Computer installiert.
Entwerder die herkömmliche Art über das einfache Setup oder über den Geräte Manager.
Geht natürlich nicht bei allen Geräten z.B. Grafikkarte.
Aber bei Netzwerkkarten könnte ich mir schon vorstellen das Unterschiede möglich sind, wird öfters im Setup noch Zusatzsoftware installiert.
Ob es Ping- oder sogar Bandbreitenunterschiede gibt? Oder Chipsatztreiber, die regeln ja noch ne mänge mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



jan455 schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren wie sich Schnee als  Kühler einer Cpu schlägt.Oder wie sich Schnee anstelle der Radiatoren in  einer Wasserkühlung schlägt. Ja ich weiß, dass das ein wenig unsinnig  ist aber es passt ja grad so schön zum Wetter


 


Perry schrieb:


> Wenn man schon komische Kühllösungen basteln will.
> Wie wär es mit einer Apparatur die langsam Eisspray auf den Heatspreader sprüht und somit die CPU kühlt, bietet natürlich auch einiges an "PCGH in Gefahr" Potential, da hierbei ne Menge brennbare Dämpfe entstehen sollten, bis hin zu eventuell explosionsgefährdeten Dampf-Luft Gemischen, außerdem sollte das Spray in der Lage sein die Mainboards anzugreifen und eventuell das PCB anzulösen, was zu Kurzschlüssen und ähnlichem führen kann.
> 
> Man kann ja alternativ auch für Wohlgerüche sorgen und Deospray verwenden.
> Die Verdunstungskälte sollte für ne kleine CPU ausreichen.


 
Schön, dass ihr alle so vernünftige Einfälle bezüglich Kühllösungen habt.^^
Im Ernst: Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber ich denke, einige von uns würden gerne abends *mit* ihren Augenbrauen und *ohne* Albert-Einstein-Gedächtnis-Frisur nach Hause gehen... 

Ein Kühlschrank-Kompressor währe eventuell eine andere Sache. Hat jemand einen FCKW-freien zuviel?


----------



## MaxRink (29. Januar 2014)

4-5 Nummern größer dürfte noch was da sein.


----------



## Perry (29. Januar 2014)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Schön, dass ihr alle so vernünftige Einfälle bezüglich Kühllösungen habt.^^ Im Ernst: Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber ich denke, einige von uns würden gerne abends mit ihren Augenbrauen und ohne Albert-Einstein-Gedächtnis-Frisur nach Hause gehen...  Ein Kühlschrank-Kompressor währe eventuell eine andere Sache. Hat jemand einen FCKW-freien zuviel?



Deswegen ja "PCGH in Gefahr"
Mir persönlich wär das nicht sonderlich wichtig, es ist nur mal wieder ne blöde die meinem Geiste entsprungen ist und ich denke es wär bestimmt lustig. 
Außerdem glaube ich mich zu erinnern das ihr PC's bereits mit Feuerwerk und ähnlichem kombiniert habt, wo wär da das Problem beim Eisspray?


----------



## Psychopath (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



herethic schrieb:


> Bios Guide für LGA1156 und LGA1366 (über AM3 habt ihr ja auch schon gemacht)
> Es werden Biosfunktionen erklärt+Wichtigkeit der Funktionen
> 
> [How-To]PC reinigen



Schliesse mich dem auch an...
würde sowas gerne in der nächsten ausgabe lesen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wir haben bereits vor einigen Jahren Kühlexperimente mit Druckluft durchgeführt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U03WDMHZZqQ


----------



## Perry (29. Januar 2014)

Ja ja, aber bei meinem Vorschlag geht es ja darum die Verdunstungskälte auszunutzen, ein Effekt den die Vaporchambers auch nutzen um eine bessere Wärmeabfuhr zu erreichen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was für eine Verdunstungskälte soll den Eisspray erzeugen? Da ist unter Druck stehendes Gas - keine Flüssigkeit, die verdunsten könnte. Und der Einsatz bei PCGH war so ziemlich genau der Aufbau, den du vorgeschlagen hast.


----------



## rocc (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was für eine Verdunstungskälte soll den Eisspray erzeugen? Da ist unter Druck stehendes Gas - keine Flüssigkeit, die verdunsten könnte. Und der Einsatz bei PCGH war so ziemlich genau der Aufbau, den du vorgeschlagen hast.



Japp, meine mich auch erinnern zu können, dass PCGH schon einmal solch ein Video hatte.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Psychopath schrieb:


> Schliesse mich dem auch an...
> würde sowas gerne in der nächsten ausgabe lesen


 
Dein verlinktes Posting ist von 2010 - seriously?


----------



## rocc (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Dein verlinktes Posting ist von 2010 - seriously?



Ist doch noch aktuell!


----------



## Psychopath (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Dein verlinktes Posting ist von 2010 - seriously?



UppSi...
da war ich wohl nicht Herr meiner Sinne


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In den Tiefen dieses Threads schlummern noch ganz andere alte Vorschläge, die nie umgesetzt oder abgelehnt wurden 


Spoiler






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _Vergleich: Welches Spiel profitiert spürbar von SSDs?_
> (Ich fordere wie immer einen flotten HDD-RAID0 unter den Testkandidaten, damit man weiß, ob Zugriffszeit oder Transferaten den Unterschied machen)





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Ein Test aktueller Low-End-System, -Karten, und allgemein IGPs in alten Referenzspielen. ... "bis zu welcher Spielegeneration erlaubt Hardware XYZ maximalen Spielgenuss?". ...
> (kann man auch mit Low-End-CPUs und dedizierter Grafikkarte versuchen: Wenn ich nem AMD E-System eine heutige Low-End-GPU zur Seite stelle, kann ich dann Far Cry drauf zocken?)





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _SSHDs im RAID0_(ggf. auch ein interessanter Performance Vergleich: 2x Seagate gegen 1x große HDD + kleine SSD mit gleichem Speicherplatz und gleichem Preis)


(einzeln wurden die SSHDs mittlerweile getestet - aber leider kaum in Praxisszenarien. Als SATA2-Board-Besitzer würden mich auch günstige SSDs im RAID interessieren, aber das ist wohl zu speziell)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _Test aktueller Joysticks und Praxisartikel, wie man alte -hochwertige- Gameport-Hardware unter Win7/8 nutzen könnte_





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...eine Marktübersicht Sourroundsysteme.


(Der Vergleich zwischen 1x Logischrott, dem unausgewogensten der unausgewogenen Teufel-Systeme und einer Einzelzusammenstellung, die zu groß für den Schreibtischeinsatz ist, hat mir leider wenig Erkenntnisse gebracht. Zumal der Preis pro Kanal (!) gegenüber dem vorrangehenden Stereo-Artikel verdoppelt wurde)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Zusammenhang zwischen verschiedenen Parametern (avg. fps, min. fps, min5% fps, avg frametimes/latenz, min5% frametimes,... - weitere Ideen auf Anfrage) und der Spielbarkeit zu analysieren. Insbesondere auch mit Blick auf einen Single- vs. Dual-GPU Vergleich.
> 
> ... Ihr wolltet die Hardware-Sound und EAX-Unterstützung unter Win8 genauer Untersuchen, sobald die Soundblaster Z verfügbar sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## guna7 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ihr solltet mal dem "PCGH-Leistungsindex CPUs" ein PLV hinzufügen wie ihr es beim "PCGH-Leistungsindex Single-GPU" habt.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (30. Januar 2014)

Wenn ihr in der Redaktion mal wenig zu tun habt, hab ich ne Monsteraufgabe 

Einen IPC test per Core und die Kernskalierung.
Sprich:
Von Pentium 4 und Athlon XP bis zu Bulldozer/Steamroller und i5/i7 jeweils mit nur einem Kern aktiviert und allesamt auf dem gleichen Takt.
Dann von Pentium D und Athlon x2 bis zu den aktuellen mit 2 Kernen aktiviert auch auf dem gleichen Takt.
Und so weiter halt.

Das allen in einer Super Tabelle und mehreren kleinen.
Einfach um zu sehen, was die neuen Architekturen bringen und wie sich alte Prozis so schlagen....

Und wenn ihr schon dabei seit, kann man den entsprechenden Stromverbrauch auch dokumentieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das gabs letztes oder vorletztes Jahr sogar schon


----------



## ASD_588 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

liefen alle mit dem selben takt?


----------



## rocc (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gibt es auch forennutzerinitiiert: Super Pi Wettbewerb


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wobei das halt x87 Code ist und damit wenig repräsentativ.


----------



## Fafafin (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich finde, der Zeipunkt wäre günstig für einen Beitrag:
*"PCGH baut den Alleskönner-PC" *
oder so ähnlich; eine quasi "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau". 
Das wäre dann ein PC im Preisbereich 800-1000€. Diese Größenordnung ist die am häufigsten gefragte hier im Zusammenstellungs-Thread. 
Was sollte der PC haben?
- Auf jeden Fall eine Radeon R9 290 mit DX11.2 und hoher (nicht höchster) Compute-Leistung. Und Mantle-tauglich.
- Eine Nvidia-GPU als PhysX-Beschleuniger. Gordon-1979 und PCGH_Raff sind da ja schon nahe an der Ideallösung dran. Und viele Besitzer eines Lynnfield-PCs oder noch älter haben eh noch eine GTX460/470/560Ti oder 570 zu Hause, für die man kaum noch was bekommt, aber ein Update nicht mehr lange aufgeschoben werden kann.
- Ein Xeon E3-1230 v3 als CPU, die eigentlich ideal für so einen PC ist.
- 8GB RAM, 240GB SSD usw usf. Und einigermaßen leise sollte er sein.

Mit so einem Musterexemplar ließen sich dann einige Benchmarks machen und einige Hardwareempfehlungen aussprechen. (Produkte eurer Anzeigenkunden könnten praxisnah für einen solchen Anwendungsfall empfohlen werden).
Optionen:
- 16GB RAM und einen E3-1245v3 für Leute, die auch Videos bearbeiten wollen (Intel Quick Sync)
- ein i7-4770K mit entsprechendem Kühler für Übertakter
- ein i5-4670K mit entsprechendem Kühler für Übertakter, die kein SMT brauchen oder wollen
- ein i5-4430...i5-4570 für Sparfüchse
Und zum Schluss könntet ihr vielleicht sogar mit Alternate einen "PCGH-Gaming-PC Mantle/PhysX-Edition" rausbringen.
Was haltet ihr von der Idee? Wäre ja vielleicht was für die Pfingstausgabe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> liefen alle mit dem selben takt?


 
So habe ich das in Erinnerung. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung mehr, wie der Artikel hieß und da die online-Suche hier sinnvollerweise nicht nach Jahr>Monat, sondern nach Monat>Jahr sortiert, finde ich ihn auf die schnelle auch nicht manuell.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde es begrüßen wenn in Zukunft öfter ein auf 3,6Ghz-4GHz Übertakteter Core i7 9xx in den CPU Benchmarks verwendet wird (ist ein Alltagstaugliches OC, dass einige User hier im Forum noch verwenden). Damit man entscheiden kann ab wann es sich wirklich lohnt die CPU zu tauschen. 
Es wäre auch sehr interessant wie es sich in Zukunft mit Mantle verhält. 
Allgemein wäre es evtl. eine Idee Praxistaugliches OC mehr in CPU-Benchmarks zu verwenden (zusätzlich zu den Stock Werten) um den Leistungssprung beim Aufrüsten besser beurteilen zu können.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da noch extrem viele Leute auf CPUs wie nem E8400, Q6600 rumrennen, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr für die Leute Mantle testet. Gerne auch gegen nen i7-4770k@stock!

Gibt genug Leute, die nicht übertackten wollen. Die wüssten dann wieviel ihnen Mantle bringt, weil Sie z.B. ne schnellere GPU kaufen könne, da sie sich das Update der CPU sparen können 

i7-920, i7-980X, PhenomII X4 und X6 wären auch noch sehr interessante Kandidaten. Ihr wisst ja sicherlich noch, was die Preis/Leistungssieger der letzten 3-4 Jahre waren


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Q6600 und E8400 gab es doch gerade in einer der letzten Ausgaben (natürlich ohne Mantle).
Die 9xx/8xx auf 3,5Ghz+-200 fände ich auch interessant. Zum Teil hat man da nämlich den Eindruck dass die Nachfolger in erster Linie an Takt zugelegt haben.

Edit: Gerade mal nachgesehen: in der 02/14 waren E8500, Q6600 sowie PII 980BE und 1100T und dann 2500k aufwärts. Was fehlte ist die erste i7/i5 Generation, die ja gerade der letzte größere Leistungssprung war und OC.
Gerade bei Crysis 3 ist die Bemerkung der Q6600 würde an seiner Architektur scheitern ziemlich lächerlich. Wenn man sich anschaut wie es um die Taktdifferenz zu den darüber platzierten CPUs steht hält sie sich eher noch überraschend gut.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei den anstehenden, ausführlichen Mantle-Benchmarks werden natürlich auch langsame/alte CPUs mitmischen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Da noch extrem viele Leute auf CPUs wie nem E8400, Q6600 rumrennen, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr für die Leute Mantle testet. Gerne auch gegen nen i7-4770k@stock!
> 
> Gibt genug Leute, die nicht übertackten wollen. Die wüssten dann wieviel ihnen Mantle bringt, weil Sie z.B. ne schnellere GPU kaufen könne, da sie sich das Update der CPU sparen können
> 
> i7-920, i7-980X, PhenomII X4 und X6 wären auch noch sehr interessante Kandidaten. Ihr wisst ja sicherlich noch, was die Preis/Leistungssieger der letzten 3-4 Jahre waren


 
Oder ein i7-870. Meinst du nicht?


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Oder ein i7-870. Meinst du nicht?


 
Der ist dann doch zu alt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Allerdings. Vor allem, wenn er auf 'nem Asus P7P550D-E sitzt.   MfG,  Raff


----------



## Skysnake (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Oder ein i7-870. Meinst du nicht?


 Jo, warum eigentlich nicht


----------



## USAFALKE (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es den die ganz ältere Cpus gegen die Moderne ein vergleich test machen...
Z.b. ein AMD Athlon 64 5200+, Intel E4400 usw.. 
Dretten dann gehen die Modernere auf, wie sich die Nex gen Games usw sich verhalten gegen die Ältere Cpus. 
Auch im Oc bereich wären die mal sehr Intressant, ob sie allgemein noch spiel bar sind mit dem Z.b. Formel 1 2012 usw.. Was bei mir Funktioniert haha. Da ich ja selbst ein 5200+ Besitzer bin.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dein Wunsch wird in Ausgabe 03/2014 zum Teil bedient.


----------



## USAFALKE (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Dein Wunsch wird in Ausgabe 03/2014 zum Teil bedient.


 
Wow coole Sache hahaha... Danke Carsten, hab aber viele Ideen was ihr so machen könntet  du meinst doch Eventuell 04/2014 oder?

P.S. Könntet ihr eventuell ein Testbericht erstellen für diese gehäuse: Sharkoon Mask Midi Tower ?
Ist bei der Ausgabe von 03/2014 seite 67...


----------



## Patapon (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo ich würde gerne mal was um den Mythos "*Funkstörungen durch PowerLAN-Adapter*" lesen bzw einen Test.
Auf dieser Seite habe ich beunruhigende Sachen gelesen --> Funkstörungen durch PowerLAN-Adapter


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



DELLASOUL schrieb:


> Wow coole Sache hahaha... Danke Carsten, hab aber viele Ideen was ihr so machen könntet  du meinst doch Eventuell 04/2014 oder?


 
Nee, 03. Ab Seite 70. Viele Perlen im Heft versteckt sind, Yoda sagt.


----------



## Saiyu (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hey,

ich fände es gar nicht schlecht, wenn es einen großen Vergleichstest der Aktuellen Grafikkartenreihe geben könnte. Besonders die R9 280x Reihe (zumal nun ja auch noch die R9 280x Tri-x Karte erschienen ist zu der man gar keine Tests finden kann ...) wäre ziemlich gut, da es irgendwie ein einziges Chaos ist, und mittlerweile einfach zuviele Modelle gibt, die man so nicht miteinander vergleichen kann, bzw sind überall andere angaben gegeben.

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Zahlreiche 280X-Designs haben wir schon in der PCGH 01/2014 getestet.  Mal sehen, ob ich noch andere Samples auftreiben kann.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Megasuchti (7. Februar 2014)

Einen Test über die R9 280X Tri-X würde ich auch nochmal ganz interessant finden, da ich im Netz keinen finde und mit dem Gedanke spiele sie mir zu kaufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Beim Test der Treiber-Optimierungen im aktuellen Heft ist mir noch eine Idee gekommen:

Grafikkarten Test in nicht-populären Spielen.

Nvidia und AMD bringen ja regelmäßig neue Treiber für AAA-Titel XYZ raus - aber was ist mit BB-Titeln? Was mit Indy-Games? (mögen z.T. nicht sooviel Leistung verlangen, aber es gibt ja auch alte und Low-End-Karten - und Karten, die mal alt sein werden.) Was mit Spielen, die noch gar nicht erschienen sind und bei denen ich auch genug Leistung haben möchte, wenn die Treiberentwickler sie für unnötig halten?
Vor allen Dingen würde es mich interessieren, ob sich die Abstände zwischen verschiedenen Karten verschieben? So nach dem Motto: Karte A ist zwar in BF4 5% schneller, als Karte B, aber sobald es um einen Titel gibt, der es nur auf Platz 11 der Verkaufstop10 geschafft hat, hat sie 15% Rückstand.


----------



## DjangOC (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Läge mal ein Test so à la 4 Way Titan vs. 4Way 780TI bei 2560×1440/1600 und bei UHD
Denn mir ist unklar was vorallem bei UHD besser ist, ich tippe auf 4 Titan da mehr Speicher, oder?
Es wird ja recht viel darüber ""diskutiert""

Ihr könntet - was zwar mit sehr viel Arbeit und finanzieller Horden verbunden ist, aber wohl sehr interessant wäre - ein allgemeinen Testvergleich machen.
So mit golgenden Karten (wäre toll wenn die älteren der gelisteten auch mit gecheckt werden, um zu erfahren ob totalumstieg oder Erweiterung ansteht)
nVidia Probanden: 
-4x GTX Titan
-4x GTX780 TI (und vlt. 4x Custom Karten um zusehen ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt - bei allen Karten mit * ist der Satz vor dem Bindestrich einzubinden)
-4x GTX780 (*)
-2x GTX690 oder 4x GTX680 (*)
-4x GTX680 4GB (*)
-4x GTX670 (*)
-4x GTX670 4GB (*)
-4x GTX580 3GB (*)
AMD(/ehemals ATI, für die Retrokranken  , bei AMD wäre es nice zu erfahren was Mantle in den einzelnen fällen bringt)
-4x R9 290X (*)
-4x R9 290 (*)
-4x R9 280/ HD7970 (GHz Ed) (*)
-4x Sasphire HD7970 Toxic 6GB
-2x HD 7990 (*)
-4x HD 7950 (*)
-2x HD6990 (*)

Und ja ich weiss das ist ne lange, lange, ne das genügt nicht, das ist extremlanglanglanglanglange Liste wenn man den Aufwand bedenkt.
Als Sahnehaube wäre nice, mal zusehen was die Karten auf nem aktuellen 4 und was auf nem aktuellen 6 Kerner leisten können.

Man könnte es ja als Sonderheft rausbringen - das dann bitte auch in der Schweiz zu kaufen ist.

MfG Django


----------



## Cleriker (8. Februar 2014)

Ein allgemeiner Test von triple- sowie quad-CF/SLI wäre wirklich klasse. AMD hatte ja mal gesagt, dass ein triple-setup zwar kaum Leistungsplus, aber einen ruhigeren frameverlauf bringt. Das würde ich gern nochmal getestet sehen.


----------



## DjangOC (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ach ja, und wenn die CPU's all diese Runs bei 
-@stock
-@3.5GHz
-@3.8GHz
-@4.0GHz
-@4.2GHz
-@4.5GHz
-@4.8GHz
Durchlaufen würde, dann wäre das echt mal ein Sonderheft wert.
Wäre dann wohl DAS GROSSE CPU&MGPU ORIENTIERUNGSHEFT.
Denke sowas würde ankommen.
Und bitte macht die Diagramme NICHT Hersteller like, man erinnert sich vlt. an das Diagramm von AMD, zur R9 290X und der skalierung von 2 GPUs - bei 0.6 starten und eine von 0.6 bis 1.0gehen lassen, 2 GPUs von 0.6 bis 1.8 gehen lassen, so das der Endkunde ja ein falsches Bild erfasst.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



DjangOC schrieb:


> Man könnte es ja als Sonderheft rausbringen - das dann bitte auch in der Schweiz zu kaufen ist.
> 
> MfG Django


 
Ich fürchte, dass sich ein Sonderheft mit Multi-GPU-Fokus nur sehr schlecht verkauft. Wenn du allein 10.000 Exemplare orderst, können wir drüber reden.  Spätestens zum Release der nächsten Dual-GPU-Karte machen wir aber bestimmt mal wieder ein Special im Hauptheft. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DjangOC (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was 10'000, ich würde 100'000 nehmen - leider nur würde.
Hmm, schade hab ned gewusst das das so viele Exemplare sein müssen, aber in Anbetracht des enormen Aufwandes ist 10'000 wohl die mindestzahl... (oder?)

Hmm, aber ihr habt wohl recht, dafür ist wohl kein so grossen Interessefeld da. Ich gehör wohl zu den 5% bei denen Maximum als Minimum hinhalten muss, und gerne so was hätten - nur lohnt es sich bei 5% nicht. Ich könnt kotzen


MfG Django








Ach ja, und bevor jemand stänkert, die % angaben sind einfach mal was ich denke, und haben keine Gültigkeit und sind auch nicht belegt oder so - weiss ja nicht obs hier so User wie JM von Hardwareluxx gibt, die aus allem eine Story machen^^ (- ist der Arbeitslos oder woher nimmt der so viel Zeit???)


----------



## TempestX1 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Falls es etwas für die nächste PCGH Ausgabe bringen sollte (für den geplanten Linux Bericht in 04/14)

Installation unter Linux Mint.
Steam ist direkt in den Paketquellen von Linux Mint (welches auf Ubuntu aufsetzt) enthalten. Hierbei startet man die Synaptic-Paketverwaltung (einfach im Menü auswählen) und geht auf "Suche" und gibt dort Steam ein.
Danach kann Steam, bzw. der Steam-Launcher installiert werden.
Nach der installation kann Steam einfach gestartet werden und nach dem Login kann es losgehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Installation unter OpenSUSE
Hierbei muss die Seite http://www.de.opensuse.org/Steam besucht werden.
Dort befindet sich ein Link auf das (experimentelle) Pakage Verzeichnis ( software.opensuse.org/package/steam ) .
Nun kann man z.B. openSUSE 13.1 auswählen wenn man dies installiert hat und dann auf "Show unstable packages".
Danach hat man die Auswahl von Steam-Installer welche von verschiedenen Paketbauern erstellt wurde. Hierbei sollte es soweit egal sein zu welchem Paket man greift.
Der YAST Installer öffnet sich und man bekommt die Abhängigkeiten von Steam angezeigt, die mit einem Klick auf Installieren automatisch heruntergeladen werden. Sobald der Download fertig ist befindet sich Steam auf der Festplatte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Installation unter Mageia
Steam befindet sich in den "nonfree" Paketserverquellen. Falls man die Paketquellen noch nicht eingerichtet hat muss man dies einmalig im Mageia-Kontrollzentrum tun. Dies geht sehr einfach, indem man auf "Einen bestimmten Spiegelserver hinzufügen" klickt. Anschließend wird die Serverliste automatisch geladen und man macht einen Haken bei "Nonfree Releases" (und ggf. "Nonfree Updates") rein.
Daraufhin die Mageia Softwareverwaltung "Installieren/Entfernen von Software" (einfach im Menü auswählen) starten Steam als Suchbegriff eingeben, auswählen indem man einen Haken setzt und dann auf "Anwenden" klickt.
Nun wird Steam heruntergeladen und automatisch installiert.
Den Steam Benutzername und Passwort eingeben und los gehts.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





--
https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux


----------



## Birbus (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen Bericht wie Grafikkarten hergestellt werden


----------



## xCiRE007x (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mir fehlt irgendwie immer noch ein Test zur EVGA 780 Ti Classified K|NG P|N mit richtigem OC


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da viele Spieler auch ziemlich viel online Spielen, wären ein paar Artikel dazu interessant, was eigentlich passiert, wenn die Signale unseren PC in Richtung www verlassen haben.
Was ich mir da so vorstellen würde, wären solche Sachen wie:
Internetanbindungen: Techniken grob erklärt, mögliche Bandbreiten, nutzbare Infrastruktur, Kosten für Aufrüstung, Zukunfttauglichkeit
Wie kommt mein Signal von mir zu Hause zum Ziel? Wo kann da zum Beispiel für die Zensur eingegriffen werden? Inteviews mit entsprechenden Stellen?
Wie sieht es bei den "Großen" aus? Wie schafft man es zigtausende bis Millionen von Spielern in Echtzeit zu koordinieren? Oder im esport? Wie will man Events, die Millionen von Spielern live sehen wollen, technisch organisieren?


----------



## orca113 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mir fällt das mal so auf das die Unreal Engin in wahnsinnig vielen Games genutzt wird. Könntet mal was über Engines bringen und so weiter


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Beim lesen der neuen Ausgabe ist mir die Frage gekommen, ob eine dedizierte PhysX-Karte in meinem alten PCIe2 System auch sinnvoll wäre. Weiß nicht, ob das noch eine nenneswerte Zahl von Lesern betrifft - aber falls ja, könnte man mal wieder prüfen, wie sich PCIe2 x8 bei aktueller Hard- und Software im Single-GPU-Betrieb auswirkt. (Die meisten Tests, die man findet, betrachten ja nur SLI)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn du eine alte Karte wie Fermi nutzt, hast du automatisch PCIe 2.0, auch auf neuen Boards. Unsere Tests belegen, dass zumindest PCIe 2.0 x16 bei Physx keine bremsende Wirkung hat, sonst sähen die Zahlen der GT 430 und GTX 460 nicht so gut aus. 

Die Lane-Geschichte könnten wir in der Tat mal wieder beleuchten. Das kann man ja recht einfach durch Abkleben simulieren ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Lane-Geschichte könnten wir in der Tat mal wieder beleuchten. Das kann man ja recht einfach durch Abkleben simulieren ...



Solch ein Multi-GPU Vergleich wäre wirklich mal wieder interessant, eventuell hat sich der Vorsprung von 2x 16 Lanes aufgrund von Treiberanpassungen und noch schnelleren Karten erhöht.
Außerdem würde ich mal wieder gerne einen Test über PCIe 2.0 vs 3.0 lesen.
Eventuell profitiert Hawaii und der GK110 mit 15 SMX Einheiten noch mehr von der höheren Bandbreite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wenn du eine alte Karte wie Fermi nutzt, hast du automatisch PCIe 2.0, auch auf neuen Boards. Unsere Tests belegen, dass zumindest PCIe 2.0 x16 bei Physx keine bremsende Wirkung hat, sonst sähen die Zahlen der GT 430 und GTX 460 nicht so gut aus.


 
Es geht mir nicht um die Karte, die PhysX macht, sondern um die primäre Grafikkarte 
Meine GTX 670 läuft auch nur mit 2.0, aber x16, weil der P45 halt nicht mehr kann. Aber wenn ich jetzt noch eine PhsysX Karte dazustecke, dann werden es 2.0 x8 und ich fragte mich: Lohnt bremst die schmalere Schnittstelle die rendernde Karte nicht ggf. mehr, als die Verlagerung der PhysX-Last das Rendering beschleunigt?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



guna7 schrieb:


> Ihr solltet mal dem "PCGH-Leistungsindex CPUs" ein PLV hinzufügen wie ihr es beim "PCGH-Leistungsindex Single-GPU" habt.


 
Im Excel gibt's die Funktion schon längst. Mal sehen, wann ich das Layout dazu überreden kann.  In den einzelnen Tests gehen wir ja meist schon darauf ein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das gabs letztes oder vorletztes Jahr sogar schon


 
Suchfunktion im Heft-Archiv: "Pro-Megahertz-Leistung" spuckt Ausgabe 10/2011 aus. Seite 64


----------



## Patapon (4. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo ich würde gerne mal was zum Thema "*Funkstörungen durch PowerLAN-Adapter*" lesen bzw einen Test.
Auf dieser Seite habe ich beunruhigende Sachen gelesen --> Funkstörungen durch PowerLAN-Adapter


----------



## janekdaus (6. März 2014)

Ich fände es cool, wenn es mal ein Benchmark geben würde, wo ex High End Karten (gtx 280, gtx 480, gtx 580, hd 6970, hd 7970 etc.) im Vdrgleich zu heutigen High End Karten getestet werden


----------



## MDJ (12. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



janekdaus schrieb:


> Ich fände es cool, wenn es mal ein Benchmark geben würde, wo ex High End Karten (gtx 280, gtx 480, gtx 580, hd 6970, hd 7970 etc.) im Vdrgleich zu heutigen High End Karten getestet werden



Das fände ich auch recht interessant!
 Man müsste dafür aber auch ein Spiel (und/oder Benchmark-Programm) nutzen, was es zu der damaligen Zeit für die älteste Karte schon gab.
 Und ein Spiel (und/oder Benchmark-Programm), was heute aktuell ist. Aus den Werten kann man dann bestimmt interessante Statistiken auf einer Zeitlinie machen, wo man sehen kann, wie mit den Jahren die Leistung steigt.

 Habe hier noch eine alte "*Zotac Geforce 9800GTX+ amp! Edition*", die ich gerne abgebe, falls sie für Tests genutzt werden kann. Könnt ihr danach auch bei euch im Keller einlagern


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ihr wollt also eine Neuauflage dieses Artikels?
Grafikkarten-Übersicht: 80 Chips im Benchmark-Vergleich - Legenden von AMD/Ati und Nvidia im Direktvergleich


----------



## S754 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mehr zu Grafikkarten OC bitte! Das hat mir beim Geforce Handbuch sehr gefehlt!
Evtl. auch ein Artikel zu extremen Kühlarten wär vielleicht ganz nett


----------



## DjangOC (14. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Extreme OCing Einstiegsguide wäre mal was interessantes, und vlt. findet der ein oder andere Interesse daran.


----------



## Cartman-vs-Luni (14. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ein Test der Backplate des Arctic Hybrid 2, gerne auch Online und evtl. in Verbindung mit anderen Kühlern. 
Thx.


----------



## Addi (14. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also mich würde ja mal interessieren ob man wirklich durch elektrostatische Entladung PC Komponenten beschädigen , bzw sogar unbrauchbar machen kann. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr das mal mit echter Hardware testet , muss ja nix Neues sein.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cartman-vs-Luni schrieb:


> ein Test der Backplate des Arctic Hybrid 2, gerne auch Online und evtl. in Verbindung mit anderen Kühlern.
> Thx.



Ein Kühlertest mit allen Neuheiten steht schon fest auf der Agenda für die PCGH 06/2014. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich bin echt gespannt wie sich Arctics freakiges Konzept mit dem Passivkühler auf der Rückseite der Karte im Test schlägt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nicht nur du. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ebastler (16. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich auch...

Habt ihr eigentlich mal einige Tests zu Z87 Boards gemacht, in letzter Zeit? Gerade bei Mainboards finde ich die Entscheidung so unglaublich schwer...

Welches Board bietet die beste Ausstattung zum Preis, welches bietet die beste Kühlung der Spannungswandler, welches braucht am Wenigsten Spannung für einen bestimmten Takt etc.

Mann, ich muss die Zeitung endlich mal abonnieren...
Seit ich in Österreich wohne, geht das ja sogar zu nem leistbaren Preis^^


----------



## Icedaft (16. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Antwort findest Du hier im Forum in diversen Beratungsthreads:

Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ebastler (16. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich habe ja meins schon, habs damals so günstig gekriegt, da musste ich zuschlagen.
Mich würde aber mal eine wirkliche Gegenüberstellung interessieren, mit Messwerten, nicht nur mit Erfahrungsberichten!


----------



## Fearofdeath (16. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

würde mir ein how to wünschen zum thema vga lüfter leiser machen, ha da so einiges mit schsumdtoff untendruter usw gelesen doch ob das klappt kp, würd mich mal interesieen da ich such lüfter habe die bischen nuja geräusvhe machen...

und ev mal wieder n WLP test, was is aktuell das beste?
wäre interesant, da es mal wieder zeit wäre neue wlp draufzumachen bei z.b. der passiven karte im offic pc^^


----------



## PcGamer512 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vielleicht könntet Ihr mal ihr mal ein How To machen worüber Ihr berichtet, wie man seinen Pc optimal optimieren und konfigurieren kann damit man die beste Leistung rausholen kann.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (16. März 2014)

Ja, was sich wie stark auswirkt.
Auf Ladezeiten, Bootzeiten, Speicherplatz, evtl. Sogar Stromverbrauch, FPS, Idle Ressourcen  usw.

Optimierungen wären zB:
Defragmentieren
Neues vs. Vermülltes Windows
Caches und Temp-Dateien
Update Dateien

Und was euch dazu noch so einfällt


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

"AMD's A10 7850K unter Wasser getestet"

Also mit gutem OC von GPU / CPU und Ram und dann mit Benchmark's vor & dannach 
Das fände ich sehr nice , weil auch die APU's mit OC sind zum Spielen sehr geeignet


----------



## Fafafin (22. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall mal wieder eine Testdatenbank auf der DVD wünschen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> "AMD's A10 7850K unter Wasser getestet"
> 
> Also mit gutem OC von GPU / CPU und Ram und dann mit Benchmark's vor & dannach
> Das fände ich sehr nice , weil auch die APU's mit OC sind zum Spielen sehr geeignet


 
Durchaus, allerdings führt heftiges Overvolting dazu, dass man in die Watt-Gefilde "richtiger" Computer mit CPU plus Grafikkarte vorstößt, was den APU-Gedanken ad absurdum führt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## rocc (22. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nicht ganz, denn mithilfe von APUs spart man nicht nur Anschaffungskosten, sondern auch Platz. In kleinen Wohnzimmerrechnern kann das ein großer Vorteil sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Für extreme Übertaktung brauchst du entsprechende Kühler - die machen dann den größten Teil des Platzverbrauches aus. Ggf. ist eine Lösung mit dedizierter CPU und kleiner Grafikkarte dann sogar platzsparender (zumindest wenn eine niedrige Lautstärke gewünscht ist), weil die dezentral Wärmeentwicklung leichter zu bewältigen ist.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (23. März 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Durchaus, allerdings führt heftiges Overvolting dazu, dass man in die Watt-Gefilde "richtiger" Computer mit CPU plus Grafikkarte vorstößt, was den APU-Gedanken ad absurdum führt.
> 
> MfG, Raff


"Ad absurdum" heißt aber eben nicht unmöglich 
Mal ehrlich: 
Wäre die PCGH voll normal, würden sich hier alle mit ner Mittelklasse Graka zufrieden geben.
Wir sind aber nunmal absurd und haben ne Titan oder ne 290x verbaut 

Was also spricht dagegen, die APUs mal ans Limit zu bringen?
Dabei kann man ja ähnlich den GPU-Bios-Tweaks mal Leistung und Stromverbrauch gegenüberstellen.
Also die Settings "normal" "undervolt" "OCnormal" "OCmax" und "PCGHoptimiert"

Und dann auch mal die TPD Targets mit einbeziehen und optimieren.
Evtl. Reichen ja 2,5Ghz CPU Takt für die OC-iGPU und man kann bei höherer Gesamtspieleleistung in 45W bleiben, statt mit vollem CPU Takt bei 95W.

Nur ein zwei Ideen, die mich bei so einem Artikel wirklich interessieren würden


----------



## garfield36 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da in Heft 04/2014 das Thema Xeon E3 angeschnitten wurde, wäre vielleicht ein Artikel über Workstations interessant. Spieler die auch etliche Anwendungen laufen lassen, könnten sich dafür eventuell erwärmen. Systeme für den E3, C216- und C226-Chipsatz, Sockel 1150 und 1155, sowie ECC-RAM könnten eine preislich annehmbare Alternative zu herkömmlichen Nur-Spiele-Rechnern sein.


----------



## rocc (23. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für extreme Übertaktung brauchst du entsprechende Kühler - die machen dann den größten Teil des Platzverbrauches aus. Ggf. ist eine Lösung mit dedizierter CPU und kleiner Grafikkarte dann sogar platzsparender (zumindest wenn eine niedrige Lautstärke gewünscht ist), weil die dezentral Wärmeentwicklung leichter zu bewältigen ist.


 
Das widerlegt nur noch nicht mein Argument der Preisgestaltung.


----------



## spockilein (24. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nach dem Erscheinen der GTX880M für Laptops wird es langsam mal Zeit, ein Ausführliches Extra zu Notebooks zum Spielen zu bringen. Vergleich Notbook - Desktop Graka, Aussagegräftige Benchmarks in Notebooktypischer Auflösung, Wie Anschlußfreudig (zB. wenn man da heim einen Monitor und Tastatur für mehr Komfort anschließen will) oder das einfache Aufrüsten mit SSD. Und wichtig: Lautstärke und eventuelle Reduzierung. Bisher wurde dieses Thema eher Stiefmütterlich behandelt und wenn wurde es mit ein paar wenig Aussagekräftigen Seiten abgetan. Und natürlich für Normale User geschrieben und nicht in die Extrem-Gaming-Jedes-Bild-Heraushol Manier verfallen, was in letzter Zeit bei Euch immer mehr um sich Greift. Bestes Beispiel ist der Artikel aus 4/2014 "SSDs: Klein vs. schnell". Für "Freaks", die das maximale herausholen wollen ist das Fazit wohl richtig. Für den aber am weitesten Verbreiteten normal User/Gamer ist das Fazit ein Witz. Zeitvorteile im zehntelsekunden-Bereich sind für diese so was von egal. Ich höre schon die vielen Vetos. Um zum Thema zurückzukommen. Im vergleich solten auch mal die Books von PCGH und von der Konkurrenz "Game Star" genommen werden. das Thema hat vielleicht sogar das Zeug zu einem Sonderheft.
Ich überlege schon lange meinen Desktop zu entsorgen (Viele in der Bekanntschaft/Verwandschaft auch), doch liest man über ein und das selbe Notebook überall andere Testausgänge. 
Und vielleicht nicht so viel Wert auf "Mobil" sondern auf Platzersparniss im Wohnzimmer legen. Es kommt besuch: Deckel zu und ab in den Schrank.


----------



## Firebird11 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



rocc schrieb:


> Das widerlegt nur noch nicht mein Argument der Preisgestaltung.


 
Wie du auf die Idee kommst mit APUs würde man "Anschaffungskosten sparen" verstehe ich sowieso nicht.

Schau einfach mal in die aktuelle Ausgabe der PCGH, APU-Test, Seite 56/57, wo es auch Vergleichswerte zu einem normalen System aus dedizierter CPU + GPU gibt (AMD Athlon X4 740 + R7 250 1GD5) und man dann etwa bei Battlefield 4, FullHD auf 44,8 FPS (normales System) zu 31,2 FPS (APU Spitzenmodell AMD A10-7850K) kommt.

Und dabei ist die Kombination aus Athlon X4 740 und R250 auch noch wesentlich billiger:

AMD Athlon X4 740 - 55,23 €
Preisvergleich: AMD Athlon II X4 740, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (AD740XOKHJBOX)

MSI R7 250 1GD5 OC - 63,94 €
Preisvergleich: MSI R7 250 1GD5 OC, Radeon R7 250, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (V302-001R)

Summe: 119,17 €

AMD A10-7850K - 147,36 €
Preisvergleich: AMD A10-7850K Black Edition, 4x 3.70GHz, boxed (AD785KXBJABOX)

Fazit: APU wesentlich langsamer und dabei wesentlich teurer. Und solange AMD nicht zumindest so wie bei der Playstation 4 GDDR5-Speicher auf die Boards lötet wird sich daran leider auch nichts ändern...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich vermute mal, dass nach der 04/14 erstmal kein Single- vs. Dual-Rank-Artikel mehr kommt...
...aber falls doch:
Könnt ihr mal mit mehr als 2 Modulen testen?

4x SR ist ja noch trivial (vermutlich identisch zu 2x DR weil eben 4 Bänke). Aber bringt 4x DR noch einen Vorteil gegenüber 2x DR? Wie sieht es aus, wenn man 2x SR schon hat und 2x DR dazu steckt? Schneller als 2x DR alleine? Langsamer? Ggf. instabiler und dann wegen niedrigerem Takt langsamer?
(Zumindest früher waren Mischbestückungen SR/DR ja ein großes Problem. Aber mein "früher" bezieht sich in dem Fall auf den i440BX, der zwar mit 4x2 Ranks sogar noch übertakten kann, wenn es 4x gemischtes noname ist, aber bei 2x2+2x1 Ranks jeden Takt verweigert )


----------



## rocc (25. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Firebird11 schrieb:


> Wie du auf die Idee kommst mit APUs würde man "Anschaffungskosten sparen" verstehe ich sowieso nicht.



Von Anschaffungskosten war nicht die Rede, sondern von allgemeinen Kosten. Diese beinhalten zwar die Anschaffungskosten, beziehen sich jedoch auch auf den Stromverbrauch, der mit deiner Kombination deutlich höher ist.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2014)

Vielleicht mal einen ausfürhrlichen Test über dir Gtx 780Ti.


----------



## keinnick (25. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal einen ausfürhrlichen Test über dir Gtx 780Ti.



Gab es den nicht schon im Heft? Kann gerade nicht suchen, bin auf der Arbeit.  Ansonsten: Nvidia Geforce GTX 780 Ti im Test: Die "Titan Ultra" ist gelandet - für 649 Euro - Geforce GTX 780 Ti im Test: Spiele-Benchmarks


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In-Ear Tests von Audiophil!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wäre für nicht-in-ears, sondern klassische Buds


----------



## Firebird11 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



rocc schrieb:


> Von Anschaffungskosten war nicht die Rede, sondern von allgemeinen Kosten. Diese beinhalten zwar die Anschaffungskosten, beziehen sich jedoch auch auf den Stromverbrauch, der mit deiner Kombination deutlich höher ist.



Wenn ich dann mal dein ursprüngliches Posting vom 22.03.2014 22:36 Uhr in voller Länge zitieren darf:



rocc schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, denn mithilfe von APUs spart man nicht nur Anschaffungskosten, sondern auch Platz. In kleinen Wohnzimmerrechnern kann das ein großer Vorteil sein.



Und wenn es dir um Stromkosten geht, kannst du gleich ein Intel-System nehmen. Intel-CPUs wie der Pentium G3220 sind nämlich nicht nur stromsparsamer und nochmal billiger als der AMD Athlon X4 740 (46,02 € zu jetzt 55,47 €)

Preisvergleich: Intel Pentium G3220, 2x 3.00GHz, boxed (BX80646G3220)

Preisvergleich: AMD Athlon II X4 740, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (AD740XOKHJBOX)

sondern haben laut PCGH Bestenliste 2014 auch noch eine bessere Spieleleistung (43,9% zu 39,8%):

AMD- und Intel-CPUs für Spieler im Test: Bestenliste und Kauf-Tipps auch für APUs im Januar 2014

Die Computer-Zeitschrift c't hat daher in ihrer Ausgabe 4/2014 auch die Spitzen-APU AMD A10-7850K (mit DDR 2133-RAM) gegen ein System aus R7 250 1GD5 + Pentium G3220 antreten lassen und kommt dabei dann etwa bei Skyrim auf 37 FPS (APU-System) zu 73 FPS (Intel-System) sowie beim Stromverbrauch unter Volllast auf 104 Watt (APU-System) zu 87 Watt (Intel-System).

Die Fakten sind eindeutig, APUs taugen Preis-Leistungsmäßig einfach nicht für Gaming und für Office ist der GPU-Teil schlicht überdimensioniert. Es ist nur ein Riesen Hype von AMD, dem anscheinend aber weiterhin genug Leute auf den Leim gehen. Die PCGH hat ja sogar einen extra "APU-Index" eingerichtet, in dem sich dann etwa ein Core i7-4770K als "APU-Mittelmaß" deklassieren lassen muss - als ob irgendjemand eine High-End-CPU kaufen würde, um dann mit der integrierten Grafikeinheit Crysis zu zocken...


----------



## Zeus18 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Gab es den nicht schon im Heft? Kann gerade nicht suchen, bin auf der Arbeit.  Ansonsten: Nvidia Geforce GTX 780 Ti im Test: Die "Titan Ultra" ist gelandet - für 649 Euro - Geforce GTX 780 Ti im Test: Spiele-Benchmarks


 
Alles klar, danke.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Billig Mauspads gegen High End Mauspads.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

High End Mauspads. Ich musste so lachen. 

Ne ich mein die Unterscheiden sich doch nur von der Maße und von dem Skin was die halt darauf haben.


----------



## Cleriker (26. März 2014)

Ist das so? Ein 1030 und das hinter dem Link verborgene z.B. unterscheiden sich nur durch den Bezug?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> High End Mauspads. Ich musste so lachen.
> 
> Ne ich mein die Unterscheiden sich doch nur von der Maße und von dem Skin was die halt darauf haben.


 
Die Preise pro Fläche können aber schon massiv schwanken...
Oben z.B. wurde was mit knapp 400 cm² pro € als "billig" bezeichnet, obwohl man da auch rund 600 cm² 1A Untergrund bekommen kann.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Preise pro Fläche können aber schon massiv schwanken...
> Oben z.B. wurde was mit knapp 400 cm² pro € als "billig" bezeichnet, obwohl man da auch rund 600 cm² 1A Untergrund bekommen kann.



Ja ich mein das sind dann aber keine High-End Mauspads, sondern halt nur gut verarbeitete Pads. Und so teuer sind die ja auch nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal einen ausfürhrlichen Test über dir Gtx 780Ti.


 


keinnick schrieb:


> Gab es den nicht schon im Heft? Kann gerade nicht suchen, bin auf der Arbeit.  Ansonsten: Nvidia Geforce GTX 780 Ti im Test: Die "Titan Ultra" ist gelandet - für 649 Euro - Geforce GTX 780 Ti im Test: Spiele-Benchmarks


 
Hatten wir vor Monaten (zum Launch eben) und in den Monaten danach Tests zahlreicher Custom-Designs. Die Idee, dass gerade wir das noch nicht gemacht haben könnten, ist fast schon grotesk. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Icedaft (26. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

BTW. Gibt es schon neues zum Relaunch der Homepage bzw. den Goodies für Abonnenten? Ein par Teaser vielleicht?


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hatten wir vor Monaten (zum Launch eben) und in den Monaten danach Tests zahlreicher Custom-Designs. Die Idee, dass gerade wir das noch nicht gemacht haben könnten, ist fast schon grotesk.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Wie schon geschrieben,  hat sich erledigt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> BTW. Gibt es schon neues zum Relaunch der Homepage bzw. den Goodies für Abonnenten? Ein par Teaser vielleicht?


 
Der Relaunch wird wohl im Q2 stattfinden. Sobald es was zum Vorzeigen gibt, melde ich mich.


----------



## rocc (27. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Firebird11 schrieb:


> Und wenn es dir um Stromkosten geht, kannst du gleich ein Intel-System nehmen. Intel-CPUs wie der Pentium G3220 sind nämlich nicht nur stromsparsamer und nochmal billiger als der AMD Athlon X4 740 (46,02 € zu jetzt 55,47 €)



In der Summe mit G3220 und einer Grafikkarte bist du in Sachen Stromkosten (gerade im Idle), sicherlich deutlich über den Verbräuchen einer APU. Darauf wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## Icedaft (27. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da tut sich nicht viel:

Intel Pentium G3220, 2x 3.00GHz, boxed (BX80646G3220) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU 54W
Gainward GeForce GTX 750, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, Mini HDMI (3095) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU >55W

AMD A10-7700K Black Edition, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (AD770KXBJABOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU 95W

Macht 95W zu 109W und jetzt vergleiche mal die Grafikleistung...


----------



## Track11 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal ein ausführlicher Bericht zur Kompressorkühlung interessieren. Mit Videos, Tests, Dauerbetrieb, Geräuschentwicklung, Kosten und Beschaffung.


----------



## Firebird11 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



rocc schrieb:


> In der Summe mit G3220 und einer Grafikkarte bist du in Sachen Stromkosten (gerade im Idle), sicherlich deutlich über den Verbräuchen einer APU. Darauf wollte ich hinaus.



Die Werte unter Volllast habe ich ja bereits beschrieben und auch im Idle hat die c't 19 Watt (APU-System) zu 18 Watt (Intel-System) gemessen.

Außerdem sollte man, wie "Icedaft" schon angemerkt hat, nicht nur den Gesamtverbrauch, sondern auch die Performance-Ratio beachten, also wie viele FPS am Ende pro Watt heraus kommen.


----------



## ebastler (27. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich interessiere mich grad sehr für die neuen kleinen CPUs mit wenig TDP.
Celeron J1900, AMD AM1 etc.
Homeserver...

Könntet ihr da mal die aktuellen Angebote von Intel und AMD vergleichen, und ev. auch 1-2 normale Desktop-CPUs hinzufügen? Interessant wären: Rechenleistung, Verbrauch (Idle/Last), Rechenleistung/W, und Schnittstellen (SATA, RAM-Controller, PCIe, USB...)!


----------



## rocc (27. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Firebird11 schrieb:


> Die Werte unter Volllast habe ich ja bereits beschrieben und auch im Idle hat die c't 19 Watt (APU-System) zu 18 Watt (Intel-System) gemessen.



18 Watt bei einem Intel/Nvidia-System?


----------



## Firebird11 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



rocc schrieb:


> Firebird11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Werte unter Volllast habe ich ja bereits beschrieben und auch im Idle hat die c't 19 Watt (APU-System) zu 18 Watt (Intel-System) gemessen.
> ...



Wie schon geschrieben: ein System aus Intel + Radeon (allerdings habe ich mich beim Modell geirrt, es war eine HD 7750, also der Vorgänger der R250). Nachzulesen in c't 4/2014 APU-Test Seite 68.


----------



## rocc (28. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Firebird11 schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben: ein System aus Intel + Radeon (allerdings habe ich mich beim Modell geirrt, es war eine HD 7750, also der Vorgänger der R250). Nachzulesen in c't 4/2014 APU-Test Seite 68.



Dann gebe ich mich geschlagen.


----------



## h_tobi (30. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo Redaktion,

ich hätte da mal ein Anliegen für die Print:
Macht doch mal bitte einen Artikel über eine Sound-Grundeinstellung am PC.
Ich nutze zur Zeit eine Soundblaster Titanium HD auf einem ASRock Extreme 4 Sockel 2011.
Mein Headset Asus Echolon (PCGH Empfehlung) ist an den Frontaudios (HD) Anschlüssen agesteckt, die zur Soundkarte gehen.
Alle Treiber sind wie immer auf dem neuesten Stand, dennoch habe ich Probleme vernünftige Soundeinstellungen zu finden.

Es geht um Spiele in Verbindung mit dem TS3 (64bit). Entweder ist das Spiel zu laut oderder TS3 zu leise und ich höre meine
Gesprächspartner nicht mehr.
Spiele sind alle aktuellen, wie CoD MW3, BF3/4,Nether..... aber auch Perlen wie HL2, CoD 4, aktuell auch CoD2 (für ESL) oder Orion: Dino Horde und Killing Floor im COOP.

Immer wieder muss ich die Soundlautstärken in den Games oder im TS3 anpassen, da ich nie eine gleichbleibende Lautstärke habe. 

Ich vermute, dass viele Probleme von den Creative Treibern kommen, habe aber mittlerweile keine Lust mehr ständig an den Sounds rumzufummeln.
Bei CoD2 z.B. kann ich EAX nicht mal aktivieren, es wird stumpf ignoriert. 

So, das war es dann erst mal von meiner Seite, ich finde, es kann mal wieder einen größeren Artikel zu Soundkarten geben und habe deswegen mein Problem geschildert.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg mit dem Heft


----------



## Superwip (31. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

-Test des Audio-Technica ATH-ADG1 Headsets (ich denke es besteht die Chance das es das MMX 300 vom Thron stößt und das zu einem etwas geringeren Preis)

Weitere interessante Kandidaten:
Audio Technica BPH-S1
Beyerdynamic DT 190
Beyerdynamic DT-109
AKG HSD-171
AKG HSC-171

-Was ist (noch) wenigstens @min auf schwächeren Notebook-GPUs und IGPs spielbar

-SATA-Express: 8Gbit/s anstelle von 6Gbit/s und dafür doppelt so breite Stecker und Kabel... ist das ein Fortschritt? Wann kommt es... oder auch nicht?

-4k Mythen: Warum gibt es die "Panelteilung" bei 60Hz? Was ist der technische Hintergrund? Denkbar sind ja mehrere Möglichkeiten... Ansonsten: Auswirkung der Farbunterabtastung bei 4k@60Hz@HDMI 1.4, Unter-Überabtastung bzw. effektive Schärfe bei billigen Geräten, gibt es überhaupt Gamingtaugliche 4k TVs (Inputlag), wie sieht es mit den Beamern aus?


----------



## orca113 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mal wieder was über Ideale Bildeinstellungen (Qualität,Farben usw.) bei Monitoren


----------



## Firebird11 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Mal wieder was über Ideale Bildeinstellungen (Qualität,Farben usw.) bei Monitoren



Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, dafür braucht man ein Colorimeter.
Und die sind für den Heimanwender nicht gerade billig:

Datacolor: Spyder4Pro (multilingual) (PC/MAC)

Was ich aber interessant fände, wäre hinten im Heft beim Einkaufsführer "LCDs" eine zusätzliche Spalte "Panel", die dann den Panel-Typ angibt und in der "TN", "IPS" oder "VA" eingetragen ist (TN-Displays würde ich mir persönlich nicht mehr kaufen).


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Würde mir mehr Tests mit mehr Praxisbezug wünschen, auch mit älterer Hardware.

Z.B.: "Wie sehr eignen sich alte, ausrangierte Büro-PCs (wie Intel Core2Duo E6300 mit onboard-Grafik, 2GB RAM) als HTPC (Full-HD-Wiedergabe)?"
Dass ich mir dafür einen neues System mit AMD-APU hinstellen kann, weiss ich selbst...
Oder: "Kann ich auch SSDs auf alten Mainboards (AM2/775) vernünftig betreiben" (Langlebigkeit ohne TRIM)?

Es lässt sich natürlich nicht leugnen, dass die Antwort oft sein wird "geht auch mit der ollen Hardware", was dem Zweck der Zeitschrift, Hardwareverkäufe anzukurbeln, zuwider läuft...

Vielleicht auch einen Bereich zum Thema "IT-Security"...wäre mal was Neues.


----------



## shadie (1. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir in Richtung *Raspberry Pi* mehr wünschen, seit einem jahr habe ich das Abo bei euch und wenn ich nix übersehen habe, dann habe ich nur mal auf der HP gesehen, dass geschrieben wurde die Platine wurde über 2000000 mal verkauft.

Als Ansatz:

- Raspberry Pi mit Raspbmc als HTPC / läuft alles ruckelfrei? / wie leicht oder schwer ist es für Linux Laien zu installieren?

- Raspbery Pi als Nas unter Raspbian mit Samba / Vor und Nachteile?

- Raspberry Pi in Bezug auf Verschlüsselung / oder Zwischenstück welches zwischen die Heim PC´s und den Router kommt, was kann man dann, was vorher nicht ging?
Websites aus dem AUsland aufrufen als wäre man dort / Stichwort YOutube-Videos welche in DE blockiert sind und dann ohne Probleme laufen.

- Eventuell ein Tutorial zu einem Eigenbau Gehäuse vom Raspberry Pi, das wäre mal was kreatives  aber wer Lüftertunnel baut schafft das auch 

- Raspberry Pi OC was geht bei der kleinen Platine und was braucht man dazu?


Wie ich darauf komme?
Der Raspberry Pi verkauft sich wie warme Semmeln, es gibt aber viele die durch Linux abgeschreckt sind (gibt mehrere Beiträge auch hier im Forum, in denen das zu lesen ist).

Ich fände das Thema neben dem ganzen Grafikkarten Einheitsbrei (was nicht eure Schuld ist sondern die der Hersteller welche nicht in die Pushen kommen), mal sehr interessant weil ich auch daheim 3 Pi´s habe und die nicht mehr hergeben will


----------



## Homerclon (1. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



shadie schrieb:


> Wie ich darauf komme?
> Der Raspberry Pi verkauft sich wie warme Semmeln, es gibt aber viele die durch Linux abgeschreckt sind (gibt mehrere Beiträge auch hier im Forum, in denen das zu lesen ist).
> 
> Ich fände das Thema neben dem ganzen Grafikkarten Einheitsbrei (was nicht eure Schuld ist sondern die der Hersteller welche nicht in die Pushen kommen), mal sehr interessant weil ich auch daheim 3 Pi´s habe und die nicht mehr hergeben will


 Dieser Quickpoll könnte dich interessieren.


----------



## EX-Buzz (1. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da ich diesen Thread noch nicht kannte und auch meinen Senf im "offenen Brief" dazugegeben habe, möchte ich kurz mitteilen, was ich mir wünschen würde:

Ich würde mir gern mal ein paar "spezielle" Test´s wünschen.

- Multimonitoring mit 3x46" LED TV 
- Test von extremen Hardwarekombinationen z.B. 2 x Xeon kombiniert mit 4 oder mehr Grafikkarten. 
- sind Miningrigs zum Spielen geeignet?
- RasberryPi für Spieler interessant?


Macht einfach wieder mehr "nerdige" Test


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich würde ja mal ein *AMD*-Handbuch sehr begrüßen


----------



## Firebird11 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> - sind Miningrigs zum Spielen geeignet?



Falls du damit Bitcoin-Mining meinst: Dort wird seit dem Aufkommen von ASICs (Spezial-Chips, die explizit für das Bitcoin-Minin designt wurden) schon lange nicht mehr mit der GPU gerechnet, da dabei inzwischen die Stromkosten höher liegen als der Gewinn (in der c't 25/2013 gibt es ein paar nette Beispielrechnungen dazu). siehe auch:

de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitcoin#Aufkommen_von_ASIC-basierter_Hardware_zum_Mining_von_Bitcoin


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Firebird11 schrieb:


> Falls du damit Bitcoin-Mining meinst: Dort wird seit dem Aufkommen von ASICs (Spezial-Chips, die explizit für das Bitcoin-Minin designt wurden) schon lange nicht mehr mit der GPU gerechnet, da dabei inzwischen die Stromkosten *in Deutschland* höher liegen als der Gewinn (in der c't 25/2013 gibt es ein paar nette Beispielrechnungen dazu). siehe auch:
> 
> de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitcoin#Aufkommen_von_ASIC-basierter_Hardware_zum_Mining_von_Bitcoin


In Amiland werden nach wie vor die GNC und >1kW PSU Vorräte leergekauft.


----------



## Firebird11 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> In Amiland werden nach wie vor die GNC und >1kW PSU Vorräte leergekauft.



Hm, liegt vielleicht daran, dass dort die Kilowattstunde Strom keine 25 Euro-Cent kostet.


----------



## Icedaft (1. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und das der Bildungsstand dort nicht besonders hoch ist, man kann mit Mining kein Geld (mehr) verdienen...


----------



## Homerclon (2. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

AFAIK aber nicht für Bitcoin, sondern für litecoin-Mining.
So behaupten es jedenfalls die Artikel auf PCGH. (Hab mich nicht weiter über litecoin bzw. ...coin-Mining informiert.)


----------



## Patapon (5. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gerne was zum Thema AMD R9 280x artefakte lesen speziell bei der *ASUS R9 280X*-DC2T-3GD5.
selber hatte ich bisher 3 Karten alle haben Artefakte angezeigt, die eine hat mal mehr und die andere weniger.

z.B. einfach mal *Googeln* oder *youtube  asus R9 280x artifacts oder asus R9 280x artefakte / R9 280x artifacts* oder *R9 280x artefakte*

Das kann doch kein Zufall sein? Hat ATI geschlampt oder der Zulieferer der VRAM Speicher für die Grakas oder sind die Treiber nicht ausgereift, ist eine Charge von schlechten Chips raus gegangen, nicht umsonst hat doch Asus innerhalb kurzer Zeit eine v2 ihrer ASUS R9 280X-DC2T-3GD5 http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/R9280XDC2T3GD5V2/ herausgebracht, mit verändert Spezifikationen (Stromanschluss, Leistungsaufnahme, Speicher herunter getaktet).


----------



## Superwip (7. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn dann hat wohl Asus geschlampt denn AMD kauf den VRAM nicht ein.


----------



## Patapon (7. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn dann hat wohl Asus geschlampt den AMD kauf den VRAM nicht ein.



Das erklärt aber nicht warum dieses Artefakte/Grafikfehler/Flacker auch bei anderen Herstellern auftaucht
https://www.google.de/#q=r9+280x+artifacts
r9 280x artifacts - YouTube

aber es stimmt schon das der Name Asus dabei sehr oft auftaucht


----------



## xpSyk (7. April 2014)

Probleme gibts manchmal bei allen Herstellen, ich schätze mal es ist einfach ein Fall wie vor zwei Jahren mit den HD 7800 von Sapphire.


----------



## Superwip (7. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eventuell liegen die Probleme auch beim Speicherhersteller, eventuell hängen sie mit kurzfristigem Umsatteln nach dem Hynix-Brand zusamen. Wer weiß?...

AMD hat damit -wenn der Speicher das Problem ist- jedenfalls ziemlich sicher nichts zu tun.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hier könnt ihr euch übrigens gerne beteiligen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/327766-welche-themen-interessieren-euch.html
Es handelt sich um Themenvorschlägen aus diesem Thread.


----------



## skyhigh5 (7. April 2014)

Wäre auch sehr für ein AMD Handbuch


----------



## xpSyk (7. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das mit den Mauspads, Monitoren und SoKas sind alles Test die ich immer haben wollte, es aber nicht wusste:


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kann es sein das der Post von ebastler überlesen wurde? 

Wäre auch sehr interessiert an einem Artikel zum Sockel AM1. OC und besonders Benchmarks wären .


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

AM1 machen wir natürlich sowieso


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein AMD-Handbuch wäre mal was feines


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo zusammen,

wie schaut es aktuell auf dem Markt der Netzteile bei den Wirkungsgraden in Abhängigkeit zur Idle-, Anwendungs- und Spiele-Leistungsaufnahme aus? Geben sich die aktuellen Netzteile da noch viel beim Wirkungsgrad, wenn nur 10%/20% usw. der maximal zur Verfügung stehenden Leistung anliegen? Wie verhält es sich, wenn man Netzteile an deren Leistungsgrenzen für einen längeren Zeitraum betreibt? Ebenso nicht unwichtig, wie sich die Lüftersteuerung der Netzteile bei den jeweiligen Szenarien zeigt. Brüllwürfel oder Leisetreter?

Das wäre mal eine interessantes Thema, könnte mich hier aber auch böse vertun, sodass das Thema kürzlich schon mal in einer Print behandelt wurde. Bin mit dem Lesen aufgrund des Nachwuchses etwas in Verzug 

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## TempestX1 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde ein Linux GraKa Treibertest freuen
Hiermit meine ich nicht Linux vs. Windows sondern eben wie gut die Unterstützung bezüglich Performance von propritären Treiber bei Linuxspiele ist. Unterschiede AMD und Nvidia und die verschiedenen Grafikkarten im Benchmark. Eventuell mit Gegenüberstellung von OpenSource und propritären Treiber.


----------



## orca113 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hatte schonmal gepostet aber ich spreche nochmal was an:

 Monitore -Gaming Einstellungen, neue Zusatzfunktionen mal erklären wie z.b. diesen Blaulichtfilter uA.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Wäre auch sehr interessiert an einem Artikel zum Sockel AM1. OC und besonders Benchmarks wären .


 


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> AM1 machen wir natürlich sowieso


 
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich mir einen Test über CPU-Kühler für den Sockel AM1.  Insbesondere die kleinen, passiven Modelle


----------



## Patapon (11. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gerne was zum Thema *AMD R9 280x artefakte* lesen speziell bei der *ASUS R9 280X-DC2T-3GD5*.
selber hatte ich bisher 3 Karten alle haben Artefakte angezeigt, die eine hat mal mehr und die andere weniger.

z.B. einfach mal *Googeln oder youtube* asus *R9 280x artifacts* oder *asus R9 280x artefakte* / *R9 280x artifacts* oder *R9 280x artefakte*

Das kann doch kein Zufall sein? Hat ATI geschlampt oder der Zulieferer der VRAM Speicher für die Grakas oder sind die Treiber nicht ausgereift, ist eine Charge von schlechten Chips raus gegangen, nicht umsonst hat doch Asus innerhalb kurzer Zeit eine v2 ihrer ASUS R9 280X-DC2T-3GD5 Graphics Cards - R9280X-DC2T-3GD5-V2 herausgebracht, mit verändert Spezifikationen (Stromanschluss, Leistungsaufnahme, Speicher herunter getaktet).

oder was zu 

ich würde gerne mal was zum Thema "*Funkstörungen durch PowerLAN-Adapter*" lesen bzw einen Test.
Auf dieser Seite habe ich beunruhigende Sachen gelesen --> Funkstörungen durch PowerLAN-Adapter Funkstörungen durch PowerLAN-Adapter


----------



## TechBone (11. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich wünsche mir dazu einen test zu den besten smarthphones mit bester Hardware für den besten preis.


----------



## keinnick (11. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



TechBone schrieb:


> ich wünsche mir dazu einen test zu den besten smarthphones mit bester Hardware für den besten preis.


 
In der PCGH?


----------



## _chiller_ (11. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



TechBone schrieb:


> ich wünsche mir dazu einen test zu den besten smarthphones mit bester Hardware für den besten preis.


 
Bitte verschont mich davor!  Für sowas gibts schon genug Magazine, hier gehts um PCs!


----------



## TechBone (11. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ähm ja, es kommt doch jetzt das Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 mit nem OctaCore und PCGH sollte das mal auseinandernehmen  naja muss ja kein smarthphone sein.

am besten noch ein paar tests von den neuen BeQuiet Dark Rock (pro) 3 Kühlern


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne wünsche ich mir einen Test über CPU-Kühler für den Sockel AM1.  Insbesondere die kleinen, passiven Modelle


 
Wenn sie denn kommen...


----------



## Pokerclock (11. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bis dahin tun es ein paar Infos zum Boxed bezüglich Lautheit und Kühlung.


----------



## Useful (11. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Bitte verschont mich davor!  Für sowas gibts schon genug Magazine, hier gehts um PCs!


 
Ja, stimme dir voll und ganz zu 

Habe vor ein paar Jahren mal *Computer*Bild gelesen, da gings irgendwann auch nur um Smartphones und kaum mehr um richtge Hardware 
Beispielsweise wurde NFS Shift 2 nur für PS3 & 360 getestet, ich wollte aber einen PC Test, war wohl nix 
und bei Computerbild Spiele brauche ich erst gar nicht anzufangen xD 
die sollten sich lieber Multimedia Bild nennen.


----------



## TechBone (11. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

jo, ich mein ja nur einen ganz kleinen teil.

So erstmal Windows 8.1 Update 1 installiert^^

Ihr könnt auf jedenfall die neusten gerüchte/news zu Win 9 ins heft bringen


----------



## rolli (12. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

...aber bitte keine Gerüchte.
Sowas passt nicht zu einem seriösen Print-Magazin, finde ich.


----------



## TechBone (12. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

dann eben nur Windows 8.2, da steht's ja schon fest.



Useful schrieb:


> Ja, stimme dir voll und ganz zu
> 
> Habe vor ein paar Jahren mal *Computer*Bild gelesen, da gings irgendwann auch nur um Smartphones und kaum mehr um richtge Hardware
> Beispielsweise wurde NFS Shift 2 nur für PS3 & 360 getestet, ich wollte aber einen PC Test, war wohl nix
> ...



Computerbild habe ich schon immer gehasst, nur schrott auf der CD, und im heft auch


----------



## USAFALKE (12. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Pcgh, ich würde sehr gerne eine Liste von BluRay Laufwerke vs BluRay Player (Hardware) einen Test unter zieht. 
Da es so Langsam aber sicher, immer mehr Laufwerke geben aber auch von den Player exestieren. Und ich selbst, achte ja sehr gerne auf einige Sachen z.b. Bild Qualität, Ton usw.. 
Aber was mich sehr Stutsich macht, was Taugen die Billigen wirklich... Halten sie Ihr versprechen wirklich, oder muss man wirklich an die Teueren Produkten zu greifen?

Also kurz und knapp gesacht:
Was macht mehr sinn von Billiger ist besser, oder wie der Spruch allein schon sagt: Wenn man ein mal Billig kauft, kauft man zwei mal! oder auch gesacht, ist Geitz wirklich Geil?
Ich hoffe, ihr versteht mich. Was ich genau meinte!

Lg DeLLaSouL


----------



## Superwip (12. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da PC-Laufwerke nur den Datenstrom von der Blu-Ray lesen haben sie keinerlei Einfluss auf die Bildqualität eines Films- für diese ist hier die Playersoftware verantwortlich.

Höhere Preise werden bei PC Laufwerken vor allem durch folgendes gerechtfertigt:
-Höhere Geschwindigkeit
-Brenner
-BD-XL
-Slim
-Extern (teurer als intern dafür auch mobil nutzbar)

Bei standalone Playern ist eine Kombination aus der Firmware und dem verwendeten Videoprozessor für die Wiedergabequalität verantwortlich. Das zu bewerten ist aber sicher kein Kernthema von PCGH. Auch hier sind eher Features für die Preisgestaltung verantwortlich:
-Brenner/Recorder
-"Smart TV"
-Möglichkeit (andere) externe Speichermedien zu lesen und zu beschreiben
-Netzwerk
-Hochwertige analoge Audio-Wiedergabe


----------



## Gadget2 (12. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Angeregt von den Ergebnissen des Kühlungsartikels würde es mich einmal interessieren, wie das ganze mit einer Kompakt-/Wasserkühlung für die Grafikkarte aussieht.

Der von Arctic Cooling auf der CeBIT vorgestellte Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid *II* (Betonung liegt auf Zwei) sieht sehr interessant aus, da die große Backplate ja eventuell von einem allgemein guten Luftstrom im Gehäuse profitiert und die GPU ja von der Wasserkühlung gekühlt wird... 
Da der GraKa-Test von die.foenfrisur auch sehr gute Temps für die VRMs ergeben hat, wäre das doch auch einmal wieder ein Einsatz für eure Wärmebildkamera: *Sind die VRMs hinten wirklich genau so warm wie vorn, geht also die Temperatur wirklich so gut durchs PCB durch?*

Es gibt ja dann keine Luftverwirbelungen um die Grafikkarte rum. Wie sich das dann auf die allgemeinen Temperaturen im Gehäuse auswirkt würde mich auf jeden Fall mal interessieren!


----------



## TechBone (12. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

würde auch der Gaming PC von 200~300€ bis Gaming PC 1500 gehen? also die Klassifizierungen. was würdet ihr bei einem Gaming PC bis 300~ € einbauen das wär doch mal was,  welche CPU würdet ihr nehmen? würdet ihr Dual-Graphics bevorzugen?


----------



## Euda (14. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nur, um hier mal einen eigenen Vorschlag auszudrücken:
Würde mich sehr darüber freuen, diverse Kommentare im Stil des kürzlich vom Phil veröffentlichten "Technik und Design oder warum gute Grafik mehr erfordert als eine moderne Spiele-Engine", ausgefeilt als größere Artikel ebenfalls im Heft lesen zu können.

MfG,
Euda


----------



## Tech_13 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde das Thema RAM-OC mal interessieren, bezüglich Quad-Dualchannel und Kontroller.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Formuliere das bitte einmal aus, damit man sich mehr unter dem Thema vorstellen kann. Danke vorab!


----------



## orca113 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Von mir noch was:

 Fände es mal interessant zu sehen wie gleiche Games auf verschiedenen OS laufen. Etwa aktuell Elder Scrolls Online welches Sowohl Windows als auch Mac Game ist.


----------



## Superwip (15. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test der UHD TVs von Panasonic mit DP 1.2 Eingang wäre interessant.


----------



## TechBone (16. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja genau, das habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Das habe ich auf Youtube schonmal geschrieben, ihr sollt sobald ihr 3
 4K displays habt, dort Eyefinity testen, und am besten gleich dazu viel leicht noch ne Minute zocken um die framerates zu beobachten. Wär was für raff, ein Video bitte davon weil 12K ist echt Hammergeil


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (16. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was mich mal interessieren würde, wäre Lüfter, die leise und effizient zu Werke gehen, denn es kommen ja immer mehr und neuere raus, und man hat einfach keinen Überblick mehr, auch im Forum ist der Stand schon 4 Jahre alt, und in der Print ist auch keine passende List zu sehen

Schön wäre es eine Auflistung, für die unterschiedlichsten Gruppen, also für was die geeignet wären, denn nicht jeder Lüfter ist zum Bsp. für den Betrieb als CPU Kühler tauglich, oder für die Radiatoren.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es gibt zwar keine Liste so in der Form in der Print, aber im Einkaufsführer gibt es doch eine Übersicht der besten Lüfter in ihrem jeweiligen Segment. 
Schaden täts aber trotzdem nicht, mal wieder einen Lüftertest zu Lesen.


----------



## Cleriker (16. April 2014)

Ja und zwar einen wirklich weit gefächerten. Ich hatte beispielsweise gern mal einen Arctic F12 im selben Test wie Silent Wings und black silent.
Also ruhig aus allen Preisregionen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Man könnte diesen Lüftertest auf 92er mm, 80er und 60er (evt. auch 40er) ausweiten. Schließlich gibt es noch eine Menge Gehäuse in einschlägigen Preisvergleichen wo man noch kleinere Lüfter verbauen kann.


----------



## Cleriker (16. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, also 80 und 92mm wären auch interessant. Ich erinnere mich da noch an die Sharkoon Silent Eagle! Welche gibts da heute und was leisten sie?


----------



## Fafafin (16. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test des i5-4570 gegen den ab Mai neuen i5-4460, das wär mal was!
Da könnte man sehr gut die Vorteile des Haswell-Refreshs herausarbeiten.

Oh, Mann! Intel, was soll der Sch...?


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn einen Lüftertest dann bitte auch mit "alten Stars" wie den Scythe S-Flex und dem Versuch ob die Motoren bei einer PWM-Lüftersteuerung(also 3Pin Anschluss über PWM geregelt, nicht der eventuell 4.Pin der das dann im Lüfter bewirkt) Geräusche machen.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (17. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Euda schrieb:


> Nur, um hier mal einen eigenen Vorschlag auszudrücken:
> Würde mich sehr darüber freuen, diverse Kommentare im Stil des kürzlich vom Phil veröffentlichten "Technik und Design oder warum gute Grafik mehr erfordert als eine moderne Spiele-Engine", ausgefeilt als größere Artikel ebenfalls im Heft lesen zu können.
> 
> MfG,
> Euda


 
Find ich cool, ist aber vielleicht etwas schwer umzusetzen, weil da natürlich auch die eigene Wahrnehmung eine große Rolle spielt. Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall mal etwas recherchieren und kann mir zumindest für einen Online-Artikel gut vorstellen, das nochmal genauer und umfangreicher in Angriff zu nehmen. 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal interessieren wie das mit den PCGH Produkten abläuft.

Wie entstehen PCGH Produkte?
Mit welchen Herstellern wird darüber gesprochen?
In welchem Bereichen der Hardware soll es PCGH Produkte geben?
Wer geht wie auf die Hersteller zu oder kommen sogar die Hersteller zu PCGH und fragen nach?
Wie sind die Stückzahlen der PCGh Produkte? 
Entwickeln die Hersteller die PCGH Produkte selbst oder hat PCGH da Mitsprache bzw. wie groß ist der Einfluss?
Gibt es Hersteller die kein Interesse daran haben mit PCGH ein Produkt zu entwickeln?


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Glaub letzteres wirst du nicht beantwortet bekommen. 

Wie wärs mit Silent PC Tipps, HDDs Entkoppeln ect...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn einen Lüftertest dann bitte auch mit "alten Stars" wie den Scythe S-Flex und dem Versuch ob die Motoren bei einer PWM-Lüftersteuerung(also 3Pin Anschluss über PWM geregelt, nicht der eventuell 4.Pin der das dann im Lüfter bewirkt) Geräusche machen.


 
Wenn man wirklich Steuerungstests macht, würde mich auch die niedrigste Drehzahl interessieren. Ich war ziemlich überrascht, als die 1400er BlackSilentPro (die ja -vor dem Lagerwechsel- einen sehr guten Ruf hatten) bei 400-450 rpm einfach stehen blieben, während meine alten 1200er S-Flex sich fast bis auf 200 rpm regeln lassen und zuverlässig weiterlaufen.


----------



## Sascha_Mix (19. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein test von r9 280x wäre interessant wegen Preis\Leistung, da Tahiti XT kein absolutes High-End mehr darstellt und wie die Hersteller diesen Chip vernachlässigen. 
Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC
HIS Radeon R9 280X IceQ Boost Clock
XFX Radeon R9 280X Double Dissipation Edition
Club 3D Radeon R9 280X royalQueen


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Threshold ich habe die Antworten mal direkt dazu geschrieben:

Wie entstehen PCGH Produkte?
Wenn wir bei einem bereits guten Produkt Verbesserungsbedarf sehen, sprechen wir einen Hersteller an, ob Änderungen überhaupt möglich wären und man daraus ein PCGH-Produkt machen könnte. Zusammen mit den Fachredakteuren wird dann über sinnvolle Verbesserungen gesprochen.

Mit welchen Herstellern wird darüber gesprochen?
Siehe oben, das hängt ganz davon ab, bei welchem Produkt wir uns eine PCGH-Edition vorstellen könnten.

 In welchem Bereichen der Hardware soll es PCGH Produkte geben?
Möglichst in allen Bereichen, die dafür notwendig sind, um daraus einen Komplett-PC bauen zu können. 

 Wer geht wie auf die Hersteller zu oder kommen sogar die Hersteller zu PCGH und fragen nach?
In der Regel sprechen wir die Hersteller zuerst an. Es kommt aber auch vor, dass uns Hersteller eine PCGH-Edition vorschlagen. In diesem Fall haben wir bislang aber fast immer dankend abgesagt 

 Wie sind die Stückzahlen der PCGh Produkte? 
Das ist ganz unterschiedlich und hängt auch von der Produktart ab.

 Entwickeln die Hersteller die PCGH Produkte selbst oder hat PCGH da Mitsprache bzw. wie groß ist der Einfluss?
PCGH stellt eine Wunschliste der Änderungen zusammen und der Hersteller prüft dann die Machbarkeit. Manchmal sind auch nur kleine Änderungen möglich, die uns nicht zufrieden stellen, dann brechen wir die weitere Planung ab. Bei einem Mainboard ist es z. B. schwer möglich Änderungen vornehmen zu lassen. Wir hätten beispielsweise zuletzt die Möglichkeit gehabt mit Asus ein PCGH-Mainboard zu machen, haben uns dann aber doch dagegen entschieden, weil nur kleinere Änderungen im BIOS bei der PCGH-Edition anders gewesen wären.

 Gibt es Hersteller die kein Interesse daran haben mit PCGH ein Produkt zu entwickeln?
Ja, das liegt meist daran, weil einige Hersteller nicht flexibel genug sind, um Änderungen an einem Produkt vorzunehmen oder die nötige Stückzahl extrem hoch sein müsste und nachdem PCGH-Produkte meist nur in Deutschland verkauft werden, ist sowas dann schwierig.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke dir für die Informationen. 

Zum großen Teil habe ich mir das schon so gedacht. Vor allem beim letzten Punkt. Die Stückzahlen sind immer das Problem.
Eventuell könntest du mal Stückzahlen vergangener PCGh Produkte veröffentlichen -- sofern das möglich ist -- oder zumindest einen Richtwert geben.
Würde mich mal sehr interessieren wie viele PCGh Produkte in den letzten Jahren so verkauft worden.

Andererseits könnte man auch mal die Community mit einfließen lassen wo die PCGH Produkte gerne sehen würden und ob sowas möglich ist.
Schließlich ist das ja auch sehr gute Werbeplattform für die Hersteller da die Akzeptanz der PCGH Produkte durchweg positiv ist und sie beliebt sind.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich bitte um Verständnis, dass wir keine Zahlen veröffentlichen können, ich weiß nicht ob die Händler das wollen oder die Zahlen vertraulich sind.

Das mit der Community wäre eine Möglichkeit: Gerne kannst du so ein Thread starten, ich verfolge das dann


----------



## TechBone (23. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Darf ich fragen wann ihr euern dritten 4K display bekommt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Beim lesen eines Testberichtes eines Enermax-Netzteils mit 2 8-Pin-Steckern am einzigen Kabelstrang, ist mir gerade eine Idee gekommen:
Könnt ihr mal testen, wie es mit den Temperaturen von Kabeln und Anschlüssen aussieht, wenn man eine Radeon R9 295X2 mit Netzteilen betreibt, die nicht auf AMDs Kompatibilitätsliste stehen?

Die meisten Nutzer ignorieren solche Listen ja und kümmern sich nur um die Gesamtleistung, oft nicht einmal um eine sinnvolle Anschlussverteilung/-auswahl beim Aufbau. Da die Anforderungen der 295 weit jenseits der Anschlussspezifikationen liegen und einige Netzteilhersteller selbige ebenfalls nicht so genau nehmen, wäre es interessant zu sehen, ob im Worst-Case größere Schäden drohen. Schließlich sieht der DAU beim Einbau keine nicht spezifizierte Kombination, sondern nur zueinander passende Steckkontakte.

(je nach erreichten Kabeltemperaturen ggf. auch ein gutes Thema für ein PCGH-in-Gefahr-Video. Es wurden ja schon Eier gegart und Schokoladenfiguren geschmolzen - vielleicht lässt sich diesmal irgendetwas -Kunststoffe, Lebensmittel, Kerzen- mit dem Heißdraht bearbeiten?)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



TechBone schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wann ihr euern dritten 4K display bekommt?


 
Haben wir bereits -> PCGH 06/2014. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## TechBone (23. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ok, dann wirds ja wohl nicht mehr lange dauern mit 12K Tests!  

ich freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## USAFALKE (23. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es den, wenn es mal nicht um uns Selbst geht. Sondern eha, was möchtet das PCGH Team?
In Verschiedenen bereichen z.b.
Spielen,
Hardware,
Eigene Fantasy,
Wie sieht Ihr in Zukunft, wie sich einige Sachen ändern würden?
Was sollte Bleiben, und vor allem Lieber dableiben wo es bleiben sollte?
Wenn Ihr zurück schauen würde ca 5 bis 10 Jahren, was hat sich für euch Selbst geändert?????

Ich denke mal, das wär auch mal was ganz Intressantes für uns Lesern/rinen

Lg DeLLaSouL


----------



## TechBone (24. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

 Was wünschen sich PCHG redakteure? Also rein hardwaremäßig von den herstellern!


----------



## marvinj (29. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsch mir nen verdammt ausführlichen Test über die neuen Haswells und am besten nen Test über 50 Mainboards mit den neuen Chipsätzen 
Gut, ich weiß, soviel Platz habt ihr nicht, aber nen Test wäre tatsächlich schön xD


----------



## ebastler (29. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gern einen Test des neuen Raijintek Morpheus! Der lacht mich dauernd an, ich glaub, den hol ich mir.
N Test von euch würde meinen bisherigen (sehr positiven) Eindruck des Kühlers vermutlich abrunden...


----------



## Aldrearic (30. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beim lesen eines Testberichtes eines Enermax-Netzteils mit 2 8-Pin-Steckern am einzigen Kabelstrang, ist mir gerade eine Idee gekommen:
> Könnt ihr mal testen, wie es mit den Temperaturen von Kabeln und Anschlüssen aussieht, wenn man eine Radeon R9 295X2 mit Netzteilen betreibt, die nicht auf AMDs Kompatibilitätsliste stehen?
> 
> Die meisten Nutzer ignorieren solche Listen ja und kümmern sich nur um die Gesamtleistung, oft nicht einmal um eine sinnvolle Anschlussverteilung/-auswahl beim Aufbau. Da die Anforderungen der 295 weit jenseits der Anschlussspezifikationen liegen und einige Netzteilhersteller selbige ebenfalls nicht so genau nehmen, wäre es interessant zu sehen, ob im Worst-Case größere Schäden drohen. Schließlich sieht der DAU beim Einbau keine nicht spezifizierte Kombination, sondern nur zueinander passende Steckkontakte.
> ...



gute Idee, wäre bestimmt interessant. Ich bin bei NTs immer vorsichtig und schaue nach ob diese auch innerhalb der Spezifikationen sind. Daher wäre es sicherlich ein guter Test wenn man auf eine 295X umrüsten will.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ist in nächster Zeit noch ein Fotografie Sonderheft geplant?, fand die letzten 3 sehr gut.

Zur PCGH würde mich ein Umfangreicher Test von Notebooks & Ultrabook im Preis von 500-999€ interessieren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern einen Test des neuen Raijintek Morpheus! Der lacht mich dauernd an, ich glaub, den hol ich mir.
> N Test von euch würde meinen bisherigen (sehr positiven) Eindruck des Kühlers vermutlich abrunden...


 
Unser Sample ist gerade irgendwo zwischen Taiwan und Deutschland. Dein Wunsch wird also erfüllt! Mitstreiter im Test sind so illustre Kühler wie der MK-26, Accelero Xtreme IV und mehr. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ebastler (30. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Unser Sample ist gerade irgendwo zwischen Taiwan und Deutschland. Dein Wunsch wird also erfüllt! Mitstreiter im Test sind so illustre Kühler wie der MK-26, Accelero Xtreme IV und mehr.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Yeah, das ist genial!
Mann, ich muss echt mal das verfluchte Abo machen...


----------



## ronrebell (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Würde mich über ein Update in Sachen G-Sync freuen.

3D Vision User spekulieren seit Monaten, wann denn endlich neue Bildschirme kommen und vorallem was die dann wirklich in der Lage sind zu leisten.
Gerade 3D Vision User leiden ja unter nahezu monopolartigen Anschaffungskosten mangels Mitbewerberschaft (derzeit nur Asus und BenQ).

Viele andere Hersteller wurden in Verbindung mit G-Sync gebracht, wird der Tisch für 3D Vision Aspiranten nun reicher gedeckt?
Wurde nicht von Nvidia kommuniziert, dass jeder G-Sync Moni 3D Vision fähig sei?
Wilden Spekulatius gibts darüber, ob G-Sync und 3D Vision überhaupt parallel betrieben werden kann?

Recherche diesbezüglich und in weiterer Folge ein Heftupdate wäre meinerseits wünschenswert.


----------



## TechBone (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde Wenn G-Sync auch was neues über FreeSync Wissen^^


----------



## rolli (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wissen oder wissen wollen?


----------



## Tech_13 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein paar Zeilen zum Thema Equalizer wären ganz nett, das Fachpersonal ist ja vorhanden.


----------



## Effie (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir, dass die Artikel und Anleitungen für Anfänger wieder auf ein Minimum reduziert werden.
Ab und zu ist sowas ja ganz nett aber momentan gibt es (gefühlt) zu viele davon.

Was mich mal wieder interessant fände wäre, was die jüngsten Grafikkarten von nV und AMD mit overclocking unter mehreren Bildschirmen verbrauchen.
Des weiteren welches eine vernünftige und erschwingliche Eyefinite Zusammenstellung ist und wie die aktuellen Spiele mit dieser dann umgehen (eventuell mit nötigen Tweaks).
Meinetwegen auch Homestreaming (inkl. PC->SteamOS) oder ähnliches.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Effie schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir, dass die Artikel und Anleitungen für Anfänger wieder auf ein Minimum reduziert werden.
> Ab und zu ist sowas ja ganz nett aber momentan gibt es (gefühlt) zu viele davon.


Welche Artikel sind dir denn konkret aufgefallen? Unseres Erachtens haben wir nämlich nicht vermehrt Anleitungen für Einsteiger im Heft. Oder zählst du Themen für Fortgeschrittene wie "CPU köpfen" dazu?


----------



## GxGamer (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir eine Auflistung/Marktübersicht bzw. Tests verfügbarer Bluetooth-Gamepads wünschen. Bevorzugt mit vorhanderer Einspann-Vorrichtung für Smartphones.
Meine Liste der in Deutschland verfügbaren Geräte:

Hama Creedroid Mobile
Speedlink MYON
Bigben Gamephone Controller
Steelseries Free Mobile Controller
gametel Controller

Mehr kenne ich atm nicht. Naja, kennen schon, das wären dann aber US-Geräte via Import. 
Zocken am Handy finde ich wegen gut gemachter Retro-Klassiker nämlich durchaus interessant. Und ganz nebenbei soll man die auch per Bluetooth-Empfänger am PC nutzen können. Das würde ich gern bestätigt bekommen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es gibt eine neue Umfrage, die auf Vorschlägen aus der Community  basiert:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/332549-welche-themen-interessieren-euch.html
Lasst uns eure Meinung wissen.


----------



## Ion (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es gab vor langem mal eine Zeitschrift mit Tipps zum RAM Overclocking.
Ich würde mir das mit aktuellen Modellen mal wieder wünschen, zusammen mit dem Test ob hochpreisige Modelle wirklich einen Mehrwert liefern und vorallem was all die Subtimings bedeuten.


----------



## lalaker (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir für die kommende Ausgabe einen Vergleich zwischen dem neuen Xeon 1231v3 und dem älteren Xeon 1240v3 wünschen. Sie haben die gleiche Taktrate, die gleiche TDP und quasi auch den gleichen Preis.

Gibt es hinsichtlich der Temp-Entwicklung, des Stromverbrauchs oder der Leistung einen Unterschied zwischen den CPUs?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



lalaker schrieb:


> Ich würde mir für die kommende Ausgabe einen Vergleich zwischen dem neuen Xeon 1231v3 und dem älteren Xeon 1240v3 wünschen. Sie haben die gleiche Taktrate, die gleiche TDP und quasi auch den gleichen Preis.
> 
> Gibt es hinsichtlich der Temp-Entwicklung, des Stromverbrauchs oder der Leistung einen Unterschied zwischen den CPUs?


 Das kann ich dir auch ohne Test aufgrund der Erfahrungen im i7-4790-Test sagen: Die grundlegenden Charakteristika der Chips haben sich nicht geändert, die Varianz durch die individuelle Voltage IDs der einzelnen Prozessoren (nicht Modelle!) macht mehr aus.

Spannend dürfte es bei den K-Modellen werden, da hier sowohl ein Unterschied beim Packaging als auch eine strengere Selektion erfolgen müsste, wenn die kolportierten Taktraten von 4,4 Turbo-GHz stimmen.

Um begründete Aussagen zu treffen, müsste man eine statistische relevante Anzahl der jeweiligen Prozessoren testen (das dürfte in Anbetracht der ausgelieferten und auszuliefernden Stückzahlen so im hohen zweistelligen Bereich losgehen) und bei den ermittelten Werten hätte man selbst je nach „erwischtem“ Prozessor immer noch eventuell deutliche Abweichungen.

Der sparsamste Prozessor der Haswell-i7-Reihe inklusive der Xeons ist bis heute einer, den wir kurz nach dem Launch aus dem regulären Handel erhielten (für unsere Messungen in den CPU-Tests nehmen wir eines der durchschnittlicheren Exemplare). Obiges ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum wir die Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems messen und diese auch nicht besonders stark in der Endnote gewichten.


----------



## lalaker (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ganz genau so sehe ich es auch. Der 1231v3 ist einfach ein "umgelabelter" 1240v3  Ich wollte das nur mal von euch schriftlich festgehalten gelesen 

Die K-CPUs sind wieder eine andere Sache, weil hier wirklich was verändert wurde.


----------



## Spinal (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte mal Interesse an Haltbarkeitstest von Hardware. Unter anderem der Festplattentest (2000 - 2014) hat mich darauf gebracht, dort hattet ihr eure älteste, noch funktionierende Festplatte getestet.
Ich finde ganz interessant wie gut Grafikkarten, Netzteile usw. noch sind, die schon älter sind. Eventuell könnte man auch Preisunterschiede berücksichtigen. Zum Beispiel ob ein Hi End Übertakter Board mit vergossenen Spulen und hochwertigen Kondensatoren bei vielen Spannungswandlern wirklich länger hält als ein normales Board. Wie effizient sind alte Netzteile heute noch. Gab es Hardware, die tendenziell schneller kaputt ging (zb. irgendein Grafikkartenchip/Modell welches sehr heiß wurde).

Nur so eine Idee, wie man sowas umsetzen könnte müsste man dann allerdings schauen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein WoW-Special wäre auch mal was feines. Man  könnte die Technikunterschiede beleuchten und was sich Grafisch getan hat in den ganze Jahren.


----------



## Useful (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich bin mir gerade nicht 100%ig sicher ob der Vorschlag hier reinpasst 
Aber ich hätte da mal eine ganz lustige Idee für PCGH in Gefahr
Also:
Bei den FX 9xx0 liegt ja kein Boxed Kühler bei, also wie wärs wenn ihr mal einen FX 9xx0 versucht mit dem Boxed Kühler der FX 8xx0 zu kühlen? 
Und dann zeigt ihr wie laut das unter Last ist und so.
Dann könnt ihr ja später noch eine R9 290(X) im Referenzdesign dazustecken und gucken wie laut und warm alles unter Last wird 
Würde ich mal ganz interessant finden


----------



## Flay (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hatte gelesen, dass ihr für die nächste Ausgabe Mini-Gehäuse testen wollt...vergesst nicht zu erwähnen, dass das Ncase M1 in Kürze neu aufgelegt wird, für die Leute, die die Crowdfunding-Kampagne letztes Jahr verpasst haben 
NCASE
NCASE M1: a crowdfunded Mini-ITX case (updates in first post) - [H]ard|Forum


----------



## Flay (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke fürs Aufgreifen und auf die Mainpage packen


----------



## Useful (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Glückwunsch @ Flay 
Wird mein Wunsch auch erfüllt?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo zusammen,

schließt doch mal eine Kompakt-CPU-WaKü an einen Kreislauf an, der für die kompakte viel zu unterdimensioniert ist. Also eine kompakte an einen Kreislauf mit CPU, GPU und Co. betreiben. Wär' mal was für "PCGH in Gefahr" 

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal interessieren was es tatsächlich bringt wenn man im Gehäuse die maximal mögliche Anzahl an Lüftern einbaut.
Sinken dann die Temperaturen deutlich im Vergleich zur klassischen Einbauweise? Also ein Lüfter vorne, einer hinten und einer im Deckel.
Wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke aus?
Man könnte ein paar beliebte Gehäuse dafür als Testobjekt verwenden. Eventuell vorher eine Umfrage starten welche Gehäuse getestet werden sollen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren was es tatsächlich bringt wenn man im Gehäuse die maximal mögliche Anzahl an Lüftern einbaut.
> Sinken dann die Temperaturen deutlich im Vergleich zur klassischen Einbauweise? Also ein Lüfter vorne, einer hinten und einer im Deckel.
> Wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke aus?
> Man könnte ein paar beliebte Gehäuse dafür als Testobjekt verwenden. Eventuell vorher eine Umfrage starten welche Gehäuse getestet werden sollen.



Ja, Siehe auch Print Ausgabe 05/2014 ab Seite 10. 

Aber auch aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen das Lüku von größeren Gehäusen profitiert, da dort mehr Lüfter möglichkeit haben Platz zu finden. Mehr Lüfter bedeuten bessere Kühlung, ganz klar.


----------



## Rarek (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

könntet ihr einen Beitrag zum oc´n machen? (besonders cpu oc) (siehe beitrag #4)

Ich glaube nämlich, dass man jenen, die es versuchen wollen, einen Ansatzpunkt geben sollte. Ich zumbeispiel habe keine Ahnung wie ich in dem durcheinander von verschiedenen Spannungen durchsehen soll. Ich habe nämlich die Angst, dass ich die Falsche hoch schraube...


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ocen ist aber nix für Angsthasen! 

Im Forum gibts doch eigentlich genug Beiträge... overclocking-prozessoren


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo,

ich würde euch bitten ein "kleines" Special zu machen.
Inhalt soll AMD FX-6350 vs. i3-4330 sein.

Der Grund dafür ist, dass ich gerne leidige Themen wie diese, die sich unendlich in die Länge ziehen ohne zu einem wirklichen Ergebnis zu kommen durch einen Print und/oder Online-Artikel geklärt hätte. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/333178-i3-oder-fx6300.html

Was wünsche ich mir für den Test:
-Vergleich beider Prozessoren @ Stock
Hier soll sich einfach zeigen, wieviel welcher Out of the Box leistet. Schön wäre wenn man dazu nicht unbedingt den klassischen PCGH Index nimmt, sondern auch oder vor allem andere Spiele reinnimmt, die nicht so umstritten sind. Beispielweise Starcraft 2. Allerdings ist das eine Ermessensfrage. Man könnte ja gleichzeitig verlangen, das besonders Multi Core optimierte Titel nicht drin sein sollten. Existieren tut aber beides auf den Markt. Von daher würde ich die Wahl der Spiele euch überlassen, mit dem Wunsch, dass auch Titel außerhalb des PCGH-Benchmarkparcours drin sind.
Bei den Anwedungen würde denke ich das übliche reichen.

-Vergleich der Prozessoren nach OC.
Beim i3 ist da quasi nichts zu holen. Bei diesem Punkt geht es mir vor allem darum, wie ein FX-6350 nach NB-Takt Erhöhung in der Lage ist zu leisten. Wichtig wäre dabei auch, das man nicht den höchstmöglichen NB Takt nimmt, sondern Abstufungen. Sprich: 2,4/2,6/2,8 Ghz.
Zum Vergleich wären dabei noch folgende weitere Prozessoren schön(Neben dem i3): i5-4460, Xeon E3-1230V3, FX-8350.
Warum diese Prozessoren: Im besagten Thread wurde die Behauptung aufgestellt, das ein FX-6350 nach 20% NB Takt Erhöhung und 10% CPU OC teilweise mit einem Xeon E3-1230V3 gleichwertig ist.
-Leistungsaufnahme nach OC?

-Vergleich der Kosten:
Was muss man mindestens ausgeben für mit und ohne OC?
Muss man bei der Wahl des Boards irgendwas beachten für NB/CPU OC?(Kühlung?)
Wie steigt die Leistungsaufnahme und welche Dimension muss ein passendes Netzteil jeweils haben?
Was benötigt man eventuell an zusätzlicher Kühlung/Platz(After Market Kühler, Gehäuse, Gehäuselüftung, etc)

Vergleich des Boxed Kühler:
Boxed vom i3-4330 vs. Boxed vom AMD FX 6350
-Sind die Temperaturen im Rahmen?(Test gern im geschlossenen System)
-Welche Lautstärke(Sone) erzeugen die Lüfter bei 50/75/100%?
-Welches Potential bietet der AMD Kühler für OC und falls ja: Wie stark steigt dabei die Lautstärke des Kühlers.

Overall:
-Was bringt die Entscheidung für eine CPU für Vor- und Nachteile mit sich.
Beispiel: Ein FX-6350 wird als Zukunftsicher gelobt, aufgrund von Mantle/DX12. Weiterhin kann man ihn übertakten.
Beim i3 beispielweise, dass es Mini-ITX Boards für den Sockel gibt und das man ihn aufgrund der IGP auch später zum Office Knecht degradieren könnte. Oder eben eventuelle Aufrüstmöglichkeiten auf i5/Xeon/i7.


Weiterhin wäre interessant in welchem Spielen/Anwendungen sich ein i3-4330 absolut untauglich ist. Wobei das eher sehr aufwendig festzustellen ist. Daher die Bitte wie oben bei der Auswahl der Spiele/Anweudngen eventuell vom üblichen PCGH-Benchmarkparcours abzuweichen.


Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mein Thema aufgreifen würdet. Mir ist natürlich klar, dass es kaum in dem Umfang behandelt wird, den ich wünsche, aber ich verlasse mich da einfach mal auf euch 

Gruß,
GoldenMic


----------



## Cleriker (3. Juni 2014)

Willst du jetzt wirklich hier weiter diskutieren? Ich finde diesen Lösungsansatz zwar ganz gut, aber letztlich sind wir doch immer nur eine handvoll, die darüber diskutieren. 

Zudem habe ich mich in dem Beispiel mit dem Xeon auf Spielebenches bezogen und zwar darauf, dass der 6350 nach besagtem oc genauso ins GPU Limit kommt, wie z.B. ein Xeon. Der i3 aber nicht. Wenn du es schon erwähnst, dann doch auch bitte genau.

Vergiss zudem nicht zu erwähnen dass du der Meinung warst, dass der i3 immer schneller wäre, selbst als übertaktete/optimierte FX. 
PS: Da das ja auch Raffs FX mit einschließt, könnten wir auch ihn direkt fragen, ob der von dir genannte i3 schneller wäre/ist...

freundliche Grüße, 
Cleriker


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde euch bitten ein "kleines" Special zu machen.
> Inhalt soll AMD FX-6350 vs. i3-4330 sein.
> ...


 
Ist doch einfach zu lösen.  
Geld sparen und gleich den i5 kaufen, denn alles andere ist doch nur Kleinkram.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mein Thema aufgreifen würdet. Mir ist natürlich klar, dass es kaum in dem Umfang behandelt wird, den ich wünsche, aber ich verlasse mich da einfach mal auf euch



Hallo auch,
Im Rahmen des Artikels Günstige Hardware (06/2014) sind wir deinem Wunsch zu großen Teilen bereits vorweggekommen - inkusive Verbrauchsmessungen in Watt etc. Wir haben uns dabei allerdings auf den PCGH-Parcours beschränkt, weil wir nach wie vor der Meinung sind, dass er einen insgesamt guten Überblick über die zu erwartende Spieleleistung gibt.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hallo auch,
> Im Rahmen des Artikels Günstige Hardware (06/2014) sind wir deinem Wunsch zu großen Teilen bereits vorweggekommen - inkusive Verbrauchsmessungen in Watt etc. Wir haben uns dabei allerdings auf den PCGH-Parcours beschränkt, weil wir nach wie vor der Meinung sind, dass er einen insgesamt guten Überblick über die zu erwartende Spieleleistung gibt.


 
Mir ist der Artikel durchaus bekannt. Allerdings vermisse ich dabei einige Punkte, die.mir wichtig waren.
Beispielsweise nb oc und Lautstärke des AMD boxen.
Aber genaueres kann ich dazu erst heute Abend sagen.


----------



## Perry (3. Juni 2014)

Angeregt aus der SSD Umfrage, wie räume ich Windows auf, auch eingehen auf beliebte (gefährliche) Tools wie CC-Cleaner und ähnliches, es gibt noch einige andere Tweak Tools, welche alle ein bisschen die Gefahr mit sich bringen sein System nachhaltig zu zerschießen.

Mein Windows wächst ja auch immer über die Zeit und nimmt stets um einige GB zu über die Jahre.


----------



## ronrebell (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo pcgh - Team!

Immer wieder stellt sich bei vielen Boardies die Frage, ob denn high end Hardware-respektive Multi GPU Verbände- überhaupt noch Sinn machen.

Dies nahm ich zum Anlass, um im benachbarten CB Forum einen etwas provokativ formulierten Thread namens:*"GTX 780 SLI meets Half Life 2 ... oder ronrebell trifft Gordon Freeman am Holodeck."*, zu posten.

Ich würde mir als treuer Heftabonnent wünschen, wenn ihr einmal Möglichkeiten der Systemnutzung abseits der üblichen casual Settings vorstellen/testen könntet. Wie seht ihr die Sache? Eure Meinung würde mich interessieren.

LG ronrebell

P.S. Der Vollständigkeit halber hier der besagte thread:

Heyho Community,

ja, der Titel dieses Threads scheint zugegebenermaßen etwas befremdend  rüberzukommen. Aber oftmals stellt sich hier im Forum die Frage,  inwiefern high end GPUs ala GTX 780 o.ä. und vor allem dann SLI Verbände  solcher Pixelbeschleuniger, sich in adäquater Form nutzen lassen und  durchaus ihre Berechtigung haben können.

Mit diesem Kurzreview möchte ich euch Einblicke geben, inwiefern ein GTX  780 SLI Verbund @ 3770K 4,5 bei einem uralt Titel ala Half Life 2  richtig ordentlich zu tun hat, ja eigentlich Grundvoraussetzung ist.
*
Ausgangsbasis:*

Fans der ersten Stunde schwärmen immernoch von Spielen wie Half Life 2  ... und ja, auch ich gehöre zu diesen Konsorten. Der begnadete Modder  Jürgen Vierheilig hat sich dieser Thematik angenommen und in jahrelanger  Arbeit einen fantastischen Mod auf die Beine gestellt.

FakeFactory Cinematic Mod heißt dieses gute Stück. Half Life 2 samt  Episoden erstrahlen in völlig neuem Glanze. HD Texturen lassen dieses  Spiel ja fast zeitgemäß aussehen ... und wir sprechen von einem über 10  Jahre alten Titel, aber seht selbst:

FakeFactory Cinematic Mod 2013

http://abload.de/img/hl2_2014_06_03_18_52_yjsun.jpg

Ziel war es, diesen fantastischen Mod auf meinem 3D Vision Surround  System in der Auflösung 5760*1080 zum Laufen zu bekommen. Eines vorweg,  die gute alte Source Engine leistet hier Erstaunliches. Keine Frickelei,  alles out of box lauffähig.

Dateien von der verlinkten homepage beziehen, Setup ausführen und HD  Modelle zuweisen, fertig. Zuvor müssen auf Steam HL2 und die beiden  Episoden installiert und zumindest einmal gestartet werden.

http://abload.de/img/hl2_2014_06_03_18_55_xnsna.jpg

^^...seht euch die Detailverliebtheit beim Getränkeautomaten (ganz links) an. Was hättet ihr nun gerne zu trinken 

*Anforderungen an das System und Spielerlebnis*

In Sachen Spielerlebnis kommt man als Half Life 2 Fanboy nicht aus dem  Staunen heraus. Das Surround Gefühl setzt dem Spielerlebnis auf den 3  Monitoren die Krone auf, aber noch viel beeindruckender stellt sich der  zusätzliche 3D Effekt dank 3D Vision dar.

Man taucht dermaßen in dieses alte Spiel ein, die Objekte werden  scheinbar greifbar, dass es mich selbst nach 2 jähriger 3D Vision  Präsenz wieder einmal vom Hocker gehauen hat. Ich möchte hier nicht  wieder fanboyartige Lobeshymmnen zelebrieren, alles rund um 3D Vision  könnt ihr sowieso in meiner Signatur nachlesen.

http://abload.de/img/hl2_2014_06_03_18_55_q5suw.jpg

Die Anforderungen an das System sind entsprechend hoch, müssen ja 6 Mio  Pixel + weitere 6 Mio Pixel (3D Vision Doppelbild) berechnet werden. Die  12 Millionen Pixel gilt es nun flüssig am 60 fps VSYNC @ 3D Vision auf  die Bildschirme zu zaubern.

Dies fordert den beiden GTX 780 Grafikkarten meist um die 60% GPU usage  ab. Gesagt sei, dass diese perfekt im Gleichschritt skalieren. Um dieses  Spielerlebnis unter genannten Systemanforderungen flüssig zu halten,  ist ein GTX 780 SLI Gespann auf alle Fälle erforderlich.

http://abload.de/img/hl2_2014_06_03_18_56_fss71.jpg

*Fazit:*

Über den Tellerrrand hinausgeblickt stellt sich die Sachlage  folgendermaßen dar. Die GPU + CPU Ausstattung kann nicht dick genug  sein, insofern man entsprechende Anforderungen an die Settings stellt.

Ein jahrealtes Spiel kann mit entsprechenden Settings zum Hardwarekiller werden, wenn man dies auszuloten weiß.

Ich bedanke mich fürs Lesen und vielleicht verlinkt ja der Eine oder  Andere diesen thread, wenn die Frage aufkommt:"Für welchen Zweck  benötige ich high end Systeme, welche ich niemals im Leben  auslasten/ausnützen kann?"

Klar ist Half Life in diesem Fall ein Extrembeispiel, aber spätestens  bei aktuellen Titeln wie Metro LL oder BF4 sind mit diesen settings  2*GTX 780 @ SLI bei weitem nicht überdimensioniert, ganz im Gegenteil.

Liebe Grüße und vielleicht wagt ihr den Half Life 2 Cinematic Mod  Selbstversuch ... der Eine oder Andere vielleicht sogar @ 3D Vision  (Surround)? Über Feedback und eure Meinungen würde ich mich freuen,

LG ronrebell.

P.S. Noch zwie Screenies zum Genießen:
http://abload.de/img/hl2_2014_06_03_18_58_6hsx0.jpg
http://abload.de/img/hl2_2014_06_03_18_59_mdsum.jpg

Quelle:http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1355703


----------



## Freakless08 (9. Juni 2014)

Würde einen Infoartikel zu den Fehlerlisten (Errata) der CPU (und eventuell GPU) Hersteller mal interessant finden. In wieweit Early Acesser davon betroffen sind und wie weit die Fehler in nachfolgenden Prozessorausgaben gefixt werden.

Ähnlich wie z.B. Viele-Prozessorfehler-bleiben-geheim @ heise.de nur eben mit mehr Infos, ausführlich zu aktuellen CPUs. 

Zudem auch wie CPUs auf ihre Stabilität nach der Produktion getestet werden : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/337619-wie-testen-cpu-hersteller-stabilitaet.html


----------



## Protherius (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

OnePlus One der Mythos! Existiert es tatsächlich?


----------



## rolli (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@Protherius
Was hat das mit PCGH zu tun?


----------



## IGladiatorX (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Perry schrieb:


> Angeregt aus der SSD Umfrage, wie räume ich Windows auf, auch eingehen auf beliebte (gefährliche) Tools wie CC-Cleaner und ähnliches, es gibt noch einige andere Tweak Tools, welche alle ein bisschen die Gefahr mit sich bringen sein System nachhaltig zu zerschießen.
> 
> Mein Windows wächst ja auch immer über die Zeit und nimmt stets um einige GB zu über die Jahre.


 
+1


----------



## PCGH_Phil (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ronrebell schrieb:


> Hallo pcgh - Team! [...]



Hi,
Das ist schon ziemlich abgedreht. Gefällt mir  Ich kann nichts versprechen, aber ich schreib's mir mal auf die Agenda. Die Auflösung ist allerdings viel zu niedrig. Da lässt sich sicher mit dem einen oder anderen Tools (GeDoSaTo, SoftTH) noch was machen 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei solchen Settings plus Cinematic-Mod auch mal der Speicher schlapp machen könnte, also sollten wir vielleicht etwas üppiger ausgerüstete GPUs versuchen. 3D find ich auch und besonders in diesen Pixelfluten ganz interessant. Ich halt mir das Thema mal im Hinterkopf.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## ronrebell (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke fürs Feedback Phil,

@3D Surround macht meist die Rohleistung der beiden 780er schlapp, bevor die 3GB Vram überlaufen.

HL2 Ciematic Mod 3D Surround begnügt sich mit etwa 2 GB.

BF4 @3D Surround @ medium settings auch in diesem Bereich.
Da liegen dann mit beiden 780er auf Vollanschlag stabile 60 fps an.

Watch Dogs habe ich noch nicht getestet, da bis dato kein 3D Vision fix vorliegt. Aber auch da werden ultra settings mit spielbaren fps Raten einfach nicht drinnen sein.

In Sachen Auflösung jenseits der nativen settings ist 3D Vision oftmals zickig. Aber darüber braucht man sich mit den derzeitig erhältlichen GPUs noch keine Gedanken zu machen.

Als dann, wär super wenn 3D Vision wieder einmal ein Thema wäre. Die Technik ist mittlerweile ausgereift und die modding community leistet Großartiges.

LG Ron


----------



## NuVirus (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde euch bitten ein "kleines" Special zu machen.
> Inhalt soll AMD FX-6350 vs. i3-4330 sein.
> ...


 
Wäre ich auch dafür, allerdings würde ich den Intel Core i3-4150 nehmen der ist ca. 10€ billiger hat aber nur 1MB Cache weniger dafür muss man ein H97 Board nehmen (da wäre es klasse wenn ihr die neuen H97 Modelle testen könntet, da im Forum viele PCs oder Aufrüstungen ohne Z Boards durchgeführt werden und gerade zu den neuen Boards gibt es da noch wenig Erfahrungen)

Am besten auch den Stromverbrauch und Lautstärke mit Boxed Kühler UND einem Kühler für ca. 20-30€ wie Alpenföhn Brocken Eco oder Thermalright True Spirit 120. 

Zum besseren Vergleich noch einen i5 4460 dazu um zu sehen wie viel 4-Kerne im Vergleich zu dem i3 bringen.


----------



## TechBone (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich interressieren ja Hardware anforderungen, Durschnittliche Framerate in Far Cry 4 und Battlefront, aber ich glaube das wird erst Später machbar sein, die spiele sind ja noch nicht draußen.


----------



## willsnone (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@ronrebell

Interessante Sache...kann ich dir nur zustimmen, so ein Artikel würd mich auch mal interessieren und wenn dann bitte schön umfangreich  .  

Ich selbst hab 1e 780Gtx ghz Edition von Gigabyte und die hat schon mit 3d Vision gut zu rudern bei gewissen Titeln. 

Was da noch alles geht wäre echt ein spannendes Thema. 

Und Daumen hoch für dein Hl2 Artikel.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@ PCGH-Team

Im Juli soll ja angeblich (in den USA) der Verkaufsstart des neuen Asus ROG-Gaming Monitors sein. 

ROG Swift PG278Q 27-inch WQHD G-Sync Gaming Monitor Spec And QnA - Republic of Gamers

Habt ihr schon in etwa einen Termin, wann das Gerät in eurer Redaktion zum Test aufschlagen wird? 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## ASD_588 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen *temp* test des I7 4790 K gegen I7 4790 non K ob es da wirklich unterschiede gibt, die K version anscheinend eine andere wlp hat und dadurch in diesem test 10° kühler bleibt. 
Intel Core i7-4790K im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase


----------



## Homerclon (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der 4790 hat aber genauso wie der 4770K einen geringeren Takt als der 4790K. Und dadurch sicherlich auch eine geringere Spannung.
Der 4790 läuft mit 3,6 GHz und hat einen 4GHz Turbo.


----------



## ASD_588 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich dachte die wären gleich


----------



## TheSebi41 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo PCGH

Ich und manch anderer würde gerne wissen ob die neuen Noctua Lüfter PC-tauglich sind 

Also  ob sie auch auf Silent getrimmt werden können und wie laut sie auf einem Kühler/Radiator werden können


----------



## ebastler (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH
> 
> Ich und manch anderer würde gerne wissen ob die neuen Noctua Lüfter PC-tauglich sind
> 
> Also  ob sie auch auf Silent getrimmt werden können und wie laut sie auf einem Kühler/Radiator werden können


Jepp, interessiert mich auch!

und noch was, NH-D15 und NH-U14S als asymmetrische Varianten - testet ihr die auch, sobald es die mal gibt? Ob die auch gleich gut kühlen wie ihre normalen Modelle...

Auf meinem MikroATX Board würden die normalen jeweils den obersten PCIe x16 Slot verdecken...


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn wir schon bei Lüfter sind...
Sharkoon Shark Blades
Die sind ja als Systemfans gedacht und gegen in Richtung silent wings. Ich würde die gern auch mal auf einem Kühler sehen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Einen *temp* test des I7 4790 K gegen I7 4790 non K ob es da wirklich unterschiede gibt, die K version anscheinend eine andere wlp hat und dadurch in diesem test 10° kühler bleibt.
> Intel Core i7-4790K im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase


 


Homerclon schrieb:


> Der 4790 hat aber genauso wie der 4770K einen geringeren Takt als der 4790K. Und dadurch sicherlich auch eine geringere Spannung.
> Der 4790 läuft mit 3,6 GHz und hat einen 4GHz Turbo.


 


ASD_588 schrieb:


> ich dachte die wären gleich


 
Man könnte die beiden CPUs mit gleichem Takt und gleicher Spannung testen. Das wäre zwar auch nur ein Individuenvergleich (jeder Mikrochip bietet spezifische elektrische Eigenschaften) aber zumindest so präzise wie möglich.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Icedaft (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich kaufe für Raff ein "C"..., Du meintest bestimmt CPUs?!


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Deswegen ist er der Grafikkartenflüsterer bei PCGH!


----------



## Rolk (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei den Devil Canyons hätte mich interessiert, ob sie sich mit dem Boxed Kühler leiser kühlen lassen als die normalen Haswell Refreshs. Gerne auch bei gleichem Takt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich kaufe für Raff ein "C"..., Du meintest bestimmt CPUs?!


 


Cleriker schrieb:


> Deswegen ist er der Grafikkartenflüsterer bei PCGH!


 
Argh. Ich schreibe gerade wieder einen Sechsseiter über GPU-Kühlung und da ging das G einfach in Fleisch und Blut über. Danke & fixed. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Patapon (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo ich würde gerne mal was zum Thema* "Funkstörungen durch PowerLAN-Adapter"* lesen bzw. einen Test.
Auf dieser Seite habe ich beunruhigende Sachen gelesen --> Funkstörungen durch PowerLAN-Adapter


----------



## TechBone (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Argh. Ich schreibe gerade wieder einen Sechsseiter über GPU-Kühlung und da ging das G einfach in Fleisch und Blut über. Danke & fixed.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
aha, Sag mal wie gefährlich sind denn PCGH Redakteure? Unglaublich Gefährlich, Das ist die hölle, Besonders der Typ der da hinten sitzt  ist echt Schlimm  ^^ Der Seine Seiten nie zu spät abgibt 

Edit: Mich würde gerne  mal ein teil zu Gaming auf linux interressieren, vielleicht auch noch tipps dazu geben? oder Desura...auf deutsch... keine ahnung aber wäre schon interressant weil ich nach win7 wechseln werde wenn win9 schlecht werden sollte.

und vielleicht die unterschiede von den distribrutionen lubuntu,kubuntu etc. aber ich weiß nicht ob sowas mehr für pc welt oder was weiß ich gedacht ist... ach und nur mal so, hab erst letztens die Computerbild gelesen und die war echt... naja im gegensatz zu PCGH Schwach   also schonmal ein Großes lob an PCGH  ihr macht eure Zeitschriften informativer und übersichtlicher. Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## 442 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wurde im 750Ti Tuning Thread von _McZonk _dazu angehalten hier ein neues Thema vorzuschlagen. Es ging darum ob eine gebrauchte GTX 570/580 genauso schnell oder sogar schneller als eine neue 750Ti ist, schließlich bekommt man beide (ganz grob!) zum selben Preis.
Quasi also das Thema: _Zweit-PC günstig aufrüsten: Neue vs. alte (gebrauchte High-End) Hardware?

_Grad wer sich einen günstigen Spielerechner aufbauen will oder wer halt einfach günstig aber trotzdem mit ein wenig Leistung aufrüsten will, für den wäre das doch interessant!  In eurem neuen Heft und bei der Konkurrenz auf 'ner Website gibt es schon Artikel zu günstigen PC-Lösungen (irgendwelche Hardware von 'nem Tom ), allerdings hab ich noch keinen mit _gebrauchter _Hardware gesehen.

Interessant wären da vorallem Grafikkarten, eventuell auch CPUs oder Mainboards, aber das würde wohl den Umfang sprengen. So im Preisbereich bis 100/150€? Jedenfalls würde ich in diesem Bereich noch gebraucht kaufen, z.B. 'ne HD 7870, die schafft ja noch das meiste! 
Aber ihr seid die Redakteure, ihr habt da mehr Erfahrung. So genug geschrieben, mal sehen ob es ankommt!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eure Meinung ist mal wieder gefragt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/341145-welche-themen-interessieren-euch.html

Danke für eure Vorschläge!


----------



## Fried_Knight (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsch mir einen kleinen Artikel (muss wirklich nicht groß sein): Retro-Controller am PC.
Ich habe jetzt gerade gesehen, es gibt ja wirklich Adapter für alles und jeden. Mit dem SNES-Controller Dark Souls zocken: Hürden und wie man sie überwindet.
So was halt. Ist mehr ein Spaß und ich kenne mich da mit directInput, XInput und was es da noch feines gibt überhaupt nicht aus. Deswegen würde ich Euch das gerne mal testen lassen. :>


----------



## ACDSee (3. Juli 2014)

Ein paar Ideen:

- Skalierung von Arbeitsspeichertakt mit der igpu von amd am1-cpus.
- Alternative Kühler für sockel am1 bzw umbau von Kühlern für am1
- leise Luftkülung trotz crossfire/sli
- Mainboardempfehlungen für sli/cf mit Trippleslotkarten
- Mainboards h97
- Test Fiio E7
- Test Antec hcg-850
- Test optische Laufwerke (insbesondere deren Lautstärke)
- Test Kartenleser (vorallem sdxc)
- Praxistipps 4K
- abseits des Standards: Marktüberblick extrene Netzteile, sfx, tfx.


----------



## Homerclon (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ACDSee schrieb:


> - abseits des Standards: Marktüberblick extrene Netzteile, sfx, tfx.


Voll dafür! 
Überlege mir ein Kabini-System aufzubauen, als HTPC. Mit einem ATX-Netzteil schießt der Stromverbrauch nur unnötig in die Höhe. Ist ja auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, ein System das selbst im Extremfall keine 50W braucht, aber ein Netzteil das 300W zur Verfügung stellen kann. Bei einer so geringen Auslastung wird ja auch kein Netzteil auf maximale Effizienz getrimmt, kommt schließlich in der Regel nicht vor.

Sollte für solche Netzteile irgendwelche Bastelarbeiten nötig sein, dann am besten gleich mir einer Anleitung.


----------



## Flay (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal ein Test von extrem billigen Mainboards interessieren. Bisher werden von euch ja eher Luxusboards getestet, mit Preisen zwischen 110 und 360 Euro laut Einkaufsführer. Wenn man jetzt ein ganz normaler Spieler ist, also nicht übertaktet, kein SLI/Crossfire braucht und keine 10 Festplatten anschließt, wären dann nicht auch die Boards zwischen 30 und 60 Euro brauchbar? Die Leistung im Spielerechner wird ja immerhin von CPU und Grafikkarte gestemmt, da würde es schon Sinn machen, für einen Budgetrechner mit hoher Leistung an dieser Stelle 100 Euro einzusparen und diese eher in Grafik und Prozessor zu stecken!


----------



## Fried_Knight (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hm, das war doch grad erst im Heft 6/2014. "Test: Billig-Hardware". Seite 14.


----------



## Flay (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Oki, das hab ich voll übersehen, als ich danach gesucht hab, sorry. Sind halt nicht im Einkaufsführer drinnen, bäh.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wobei man da noch eher den günstigeren Gamerboards war. So ein H81 Board  war da wenn ich mich recht erinnere nicht dabei.


----------



## garfield36 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Beim nächsten Grafikkartentest würde ich mir einen Test der *HIS Radeon R9 280X IceQ Boost Clock, 3GB GDDR5*  wünschen. Eine leise Karte mit Radiallüfter, die noch dazu nicht mal allzu heiß wird, ist ja schon ein Novum. HIS Radeon R9 280X IceQ Boost Clock, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280XQS3G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wobei man da noch eher den günstigeren Gamerboards war. So ein H81 Board  war da wenn ich mich recht erinnere nicht dabei.


 
Iirc war auch kein größerer OC(&Temp)-Test enthalten. Dabei wäre das die einzige Möglichkeit (da Langzeittests zur Haltbarkeit zu lange dauern  ), um echte Schwächen der Holzklasse zu ertesten. Dass die Ausstattung mager ist, sieht man ja auch ohne Test - und stört einen als Käufer solcher Boards nicht. Aber die Sparmaßnahmen bei den Spannungswandlern sind schwer einzuschätzen.
Der Pentium AE wäre n guter Anlass, da nochmal nachzulegen.


----------



## consumer (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test aktueller Blu Ray Brenner sowohl im normalen als auch slim Format mit Lautstärkemessung in Sone in der August oder Septemberausgabe wäre gut.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen Test des neuen Eizo wünschen. 
EIZO: FORIS - FS2434


----------



## Pyrodactil (8. Juli 2014)

Da wir uns ja langsam aber sicher im Umschwung der Leistungshungrigkeit Ultra High Definition 4K - 3840x2160 bewegen, wünsche ich mir mehr Bench-Test´s mit SLI oder Triple SLI, natürlich auch CFX für die ATI-User. Oder müssen wir uns noch auf Grafikkarten (GTX 980) gedulden die diese Auflösung flüssig packen, da der SLI-FPS Vorsprung bei dieser Auflösung extrem abnimmt?
GeForce GTX 780 Ti SLI review - Ultra High Definition 4K - 3840x2160 Performance

Habs grad geyoutubet. Mit GTX Titan Z OC 4-way Quad SLI rennt Crysis 3 bis 57 FPS, & das für 5000€ um 4K zu zocken. lol

& um (erstmal) in HD zu bleiben wird's auch nicht wirklich günstig. Eine Wechsel von einer limitierenden CPU auf einen Haswell-E 6 oder 8 Kerner von 350€ bis 1000€ + Quad-Channel RAM 2133 + Board.
Haswell-E: Achtkerner von Intel noch diesen Herbst

Ich werd wohl erst mal nach Eurer Köpf-Anleitung meine CPU behandeln, & sie mit ner kompakt Wasserkühlung auf 4,8-4,9 GHz Takten, & hoffen das ich ohne Limit bis 1 Q 2015 durchkomme.

Lüfter Test´s: Wie wärs wenn Ihr nächstes mal den Airflow m³/h tabellarisch mit einbringen könntet. Dieser ist mir persönlich wichtiger als (nur) die dB.
& mein Favorit war in der vorigen PCGH-Print auch nicht dabei: Akasa Viper PWM Lüfter - 140mm Airflow: max. 186,93 m³/h.

Gruß ans Team, Pyro



consumer schrieb:


> Ein Test aktueller Blu Ray Brenner sowohl im normalen als auch slim Format mit Lautstärkemessung in Sone in der August oder Septemberausgabe wäre gut.



Dann aber bitte auch die reinen & immer noch schnelleren DVD Leselaufwerke. Denn es gibt auch Leute die nicht mehr brennen & denen die Installationszeit wichtiger ist.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich habe soeben die Anforderungen von Risen 3 gelesen und auch, dass es nur FXAA geben wird. Wäre es möglich, wenn ihr bald eh die benchmarks durchlaufen lasst, dass Raff ein Spezial zu möglichen grafischen "Verbesserungen" anhängt? Also was geht bezüglich DS, treiberforcierten AA-Modi, insbesondere SSAA? Wie holt man das Maximum aus dem Spiel? Dann könnte man auch mit diesen möglichen "Optionen" die Standard-benchmarks einfach erweitern/updaten. Was haltet ihr davon?
Auch Interessant wäre, wenn wieder auf einem FX getestet werden könnte (vielleicht ohne und mit oc).


----------



## wolflux (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Letzte Ausgabe war super.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mal über Kompressor-Kühlung Firma Hailea berichten .Diese wird zwischen eine Wakü geklemmt.Habe ich in Ebay gefunden dort wird auch stehen welcher Hersteller usw.
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kompressor gestützte Wakü ist neben Wakü mit Peltier eine der sinnlosesten "Extremkühlungen". Extrem deshalb weil es jede Menge Strom zieht und bei Temperaturen unter Raumtemperatur isoliert werden muss, unsinnig weil unter den Bedingungen eine direkte Kühlung mit Kompressor niedrigere Temperaturen bietet.


----------



## Icedaft (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



wolflux schrieb:


> Letzte Ausgabe war super.
> Vielleicht könnt Ihr mal über Kompressor-Kühlung Firma Hailea berichten .Diese wird zwischen eine Wakü geklemmt.Habe ich in Ebay gefunden dort wird auch stehen welcher Hersteller usw.
> MfG.wolflux



Wurde angeblich schon getestet von :

Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 2000 (HC1000=1650Watt Kälteleistung ) | eBay


Dieses Produkt wurde für Sie getestet:
Overclockingstation 
Zockon
bit-tech (engl.)

How2 (Userreview):
Hardwareluxx
*
*


----------



## PCGH_Phil (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben die Anforderungen von Risen 3 gelesen und auch, dass es nur FXAA geben wird. Wäre es möglich, wenn ihr bald eh die benchmarks durchlaufen lasst, dass Raff ein Spezial zu möglichen grafischen "Verbesserungen" anhängt? [...]


 
Ein Risen-Special? Da kommt es natürlich drauf an, was man damit alles anstellen kann.  Und in wie weit sich die Engine seit Risen 2 entwickelt hat.

Normale Benchmarks sind kein Problem, Supersampling klappte zumindest bei Risen 2 mit dem Nvidia-Inspector und Geforce-GPUs, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Bei AMD musste man bei bzw. kurz nach Release ein bisschen tricksen, ich meine mit Radit hat es aber auch funktioniert. Downsampling funktioniert mit einiger Sicherheit, das hat das Spiel grafisch auch deutlich aufgewertet.

Eventuelle Mods wie bei Risen 2 (z.B. für die Vegetation) brauchen aber ein Weilchen, direkt zum Release werden wir wohl noch nicht viel *da*zu berichten können. Der Release ist außerdem während dem Gamescom-Trubel. Aber wir können ja mal schauen, was wir machen können. 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## wolflux (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Kompressor gestützte Wakü ist neben Wakü mit Peltier eine der sinnlosesten "Extremkühlungen". Extrem deshalb weil es jede Menge Strom zieht und bei Temperaturen unter Raumtemperatur isoliert werden muss, unsinnig weil unter den Bedingungen eine direkte Kühlung mit Kompressor niedrigere Temperaturen bietet.



So stark sind die eigentlich nicht alle , ich dachte mehr an eine im 300.00 Euro Bereich so um die 150 Watt glaube ich war das.Es soll nicht im Minusbereich sein wegen dem Kondenswasser aber vielleicht gehen bei 32 ° Wassertemperatur evt 15° weniger. Stromkosten sind beim mir unwichtig.
Gruss

@Icedaft
Ja , aber nicht so stark und so viel Power, dachte mehr an die kleineren da diese auch sehr viel leiser sein sollen. 
Wäre schon interessant wenn man 20° weniger Themperatur hätte. 

Der Grund ist einfach , es geht nur um den externen Einsatz für Bench Ergebnisse. 
Nicht für den Alltag.
Edit.
Aber stimmt schon da tippe ich,wird für  viele nicht interessant genug sein.
Gruss


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kondensation bekommst du potenziell sobald du unterhalb der Raumtemperatur bist. Das hat nichts mit dem Gefrierpunkt zu tun.


----------



## wolflux (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Habe ich verstanden  hatte mich bereits zuvor schon damit beschäftigt. Dafür kannst Ummantelungen/Isolierungen verwenden und Lüfter (warme Luft), auch einen Waküschlauch der in einem Waküschlauch steckt, und man kann das Gehäuse so drehen das, daß Board Kopfüber steht. Na gut, vorerst erledigt. 

Ein anderes Thema, das sicher schon eher interessant sein dürfte ist, gibt es Gehäuse die für Wakü vorbereitet sind bzw. keine Bigtower oder Monster sind? Tests wären sehr interessant? Ich persönlich verwende ein Wohnzimmer Desktopgehäuse mit Wakü., leise Leistung am TV. 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es gibt ein paar Wakü-geeignete Midigehäuse, afaik aber keine expliziten "Wakügehäuse". Ein entsprechender Tests war afair das letzte mal in der PCGHX, wäre also durchaus mal wieder interessant  .


----------



## Icedaft (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt ein paar Wakü-geeignete Midigehäuse, afaik aber keine expliziten "Wakügehäuse". Ein entsprechender Tests war afair das letzte mal in der PCGHX, wäre also durchaus mal wieder interessant  .


 
Doch, gibt es, ist aber kein billiges Vergnügen:

Zalman Z-Machine LQ1000 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## wolflux (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sieht funktionell aus, aber ist ein Dickes Gerät. 
Bin mal gespannt ob es zum Thema kommt.
Gruss


----------



## Icedaft (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Teil gibt es schon seit 8 Jahren am Markt, von daher noch die USB 2.0 Anschlüsse.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



wolflux schrieb:


> Habe ich verstanden  hatte mich bereits zuvor schon damit beschäftigt. Dafür kannst Ummantelungen/Isolierungen verwenden und Lüfter (warme Luft), auch einen Waküschlauch der in einem Waküschlauch steckt, und man kann das Gehäuse so drehen das, daß Board Kopfüber steht. Na gut, vorerst erledigt.



Bei 150 W Wärmeleistung kannst du dir das ganze auch sparen, denn da wirst mit einer OC-CPU unter Last Mühe haben, überhaupt unter Raumtemperatur zu kommen. De facto hast du also 300 €, hohen Stromverbrauch und Lärm für Temperaturen, die 5 K unter denen einer normalen Wakü liegen.



> Ein anderes Thema, das sicher schon eher interessant sein dürfte ist, gibt es Gehäuse die für Wakü vorbereitet sind bzw. keine Bigtower oder Monster sind?



Nö. Für eine interne Wakü braucht man viel Platz (und ein paar Lüfteröffnungen). Alle Gehäuse, die als Special-Feature "viel Platz" bieten, sind groß. Die einzige Alternative wäre ein ITX-Gehäuse im Midi-Tower-Format, dass den frei gewordenen Platz für Wakü nutzt. Das baut afaik aber keiner.


----------



## wolflux (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei 150 W Wärmeleistung kannst du dir das ganze auch sparen, denn da wirst mit einer OC-CPU unter Last Mühe haben, überhaupt unter Raumtemperatur zu kommen. De facto hast du also 300 €, hohen Stromverbrauch und Lärm für Temperaturen, die 5 K unter denen einer normalen Wakü liegen.
> 
> 
> 
> Nö. Für eine interne Wakü braucht man viel Platz (und ein paar Lüfteröffnungen). Alle Gehäuse, die als Special-Feature "viel Platz" bieten, sind groß. Die einzige Alternative wäre ein ITX-Gehäuse im Midi-Tower-Format, dass den frei gewordenen Platz für Wakü nutzt. Das baut afaik aber keiner.


 
Kompressor Kühlung ist jetzt geklärt. 

Deine Idee mit dem Itx - Gehäuse habe ich auch schon gehabt, ist die einzige Alternative. 
Es scheint wohl eher eine Marktlücke für solche Gehäuse zu sein. Schade


----------



## Marbolous (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo,

aus aktuellem Anlass fände ich ganz spannend immer mal schicke Komplettsystemvorschläge. Ich hab jetzt beispielsweise das Sonderheft von 2013 zu dem Thema, aber da ist ja inzwischen schon wieder unheimlich viel passiert.
Ich könnte mir das als eine Art laufende Kolumne vorstellen, in der ihr von Monat zu Monat durch drei Preisklassen rotiert. Und dann auch nur ein kurzer Steckbrief, ein paar Sätze im Pro-/Contra-Stil und eventuell ein paar Benchmarks. So vom Umfang etwa eine halbe Seite.
Das würde dann bedeuten, dass ihr im Laufe eines Jahres je vier günstige, mittelteure und teure Systeme durchhabt. Es muss ja auch nicht unbedingt jedes mal etwas ganz neues sein, sondern auch mal nur ein Update. Letztlich würde man dann auch an diesen System ein wenig die Entwicklung beobachten. Wenn man sich noch drei Kategorien ausdenkt (vlt. OC-Systeme, super-high-end-over-9000-Systeme und noch etwas), hätte man in einem Jahreszyklus alles "nur" zweimal und die Unterschiede wären etwas größer.
Da ich beispielsweise auch schon das letzte Sonderheft habe, fände ich es albern, wegen der drei Systeme das neue Heft zu kaufen, da das Aufbauen ja doch nicht so viel anders ist ein Jahr später  Ich weiß in vielen Foren stehen immer aktuelle Systeme, aber da fehlen dann meistens Benchmarks 

Viele Grüße
Marbolous


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Klingt wie diese Idee, welche bereits in der Umsetzungsphase ist.  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...pielkonfigurationen-im-heft-ja-oder-nein.html

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Marbolous (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Na dann stimm ich doch gleich mal für Ja


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da ich grad selbst betroffen bin , Blitzschäden am PC! Vorbeugen, und Rechtliches...


----------



## PCGH_Phil (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Da ich grad selbst betroffen bin , Blitzschäden am PC! Vorbeugen, und Rechtliches...


 
Hatte ich auch schon. Blitzeinschlag in die vermaledeite Handy-Antenne auf dem Dach in meiner direkt darunterliegenden Studenten-Bude. Ich war auch drei Tage fast taub wegen dem Donner - heftig. Mir hat's zum Glück nur das Netzteil und ein paar RAM-Steinchen frittiert. Ich hab die Teile damals einfach ersetzt, da ich keine Ahnung von der rechtlichen bzw. versicherungstechnischen Lage hatte (und wohl auch keine Lust mich damit auseinanderzusetzen). 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei mir ist das in der Hausratversicherung mit drin, denke ich. Jedenfalls hatte ich das auch schon und das hat die Versicherung ohne Beanstandung übernommen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ist von Versicherung zu Versicherung anders. Mittlerweile sind diese Internen Gutachter als Verbrecher anzusehen. 
Und in Zukunft wird das nicht besser mit dem Unwetter... -.-

Bei mir hats Zweimal hintereinander reingehauen, einmal in die Freileitung von der Telekom und ins Stromnetz.
Heimkinoanlage, TV usw. waren mit am Rechner dran, alles hinüber... 

Die Versicherung lässt sehr viel Zeit verstreichen, und kommt mit einem Lächerlichen Betrag an.


----------



## Icedaft (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Hausratversicherung ersetzt den Wiederbeschaffungswert, nicht den ursprünglichen Neuwert.


----------



## Trieb01 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein notebook mit externer Grafikkarte mal paar tests dazu


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Juli 2014)

MSI Afterburner vs Fraps vs Shadowplay vs Raptr/Evolved/RadeonPro .

Viele nennen als Grund für ein Kauf einer Nvidia GraKa Shadowplay als Grund. Mich und viele andere würde interessieren was besser. Nicht nur Qualität sondern auch wie viel fps es frisst.

Habe da schon mal Raff gefragt -- keine Antwort


----------



## Bummsbirne (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

N Wakü Special: Acryl Tubes und Fittings etc.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> MSI Afterburner vs Fraps vs Shadowplay vs Raptr/Evolved/RadeonPro .
> 
> Viele nennen als Grund für ein Kauf einer Nvidia GraKa Shadowplay als Grund. Mich und viele andere würde interessieren was besser. Nicht nur Qualität sondern auch wie viel fps es frisst.
> 
> Habe da schon mal Raff gefragt -- keine Antwort


 
Vielleicht hat er zu tun gehabt. Oder wohlverdienten Feierabend.  

Das Thema können wir uns aber sicher mal genauer ansehen. Die Raptr Gaming-App hat nämlich ein sehr ähnliches Feature (nur deutlich weniger beworben). Neben den genannten Programmen gibt es außerdem Freeware-VCE-Recorder und kostenpflichtige Tools wie Bandicam, die kaum Leistung brauchen. Selbstversuch mit meiner alten Grafikkarte und Metro: Last Light inklusive Supersampling. Mit Fraps hätte ich keine Chance auf flüssiges Gameplay gehabt.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Juli 2014)

Hi Phil,
Raff hat wohl keine Lust mit mir zu schreiben  die Nachricht ist 2 Wochen alt . Er zockt sicherlich Goat Simulator .

So ein Vergleich wäre . Viell. sogar ein Sale-Hit ?^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nachdem ich auch noch feststellen musste das der Sub auch hinüber ist, ein Test von Audiophil zu Subwoofern! Von welchen lässt man die Finger und welche sind Allroundtalente bzw. brauchbar... 
Dann noch so das Prinzip wie's funktioniert und Empfohlene Standorte! Oder so ähnlich...


----------



## ACDSee (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hab noch eine Ergänzung zu meinen bereits eingebrachten Wünschen:

*Spezial: PC-TV*
- PC mit der Fernbedienung steuern oder TV mit der Tastatur? Was lässt sich wie sinnvoll und nutzerfreundlich koppeln?
- Youtube vom Sofa aus
- Vor- und Nachteile von Streamingangeboten
- TV-Streming übers NAS an mehrere Fernsehr - wer kann wann umschalten?
- Viedoaufzeichnung mit dem PC
- Tastaturen fürs Sofa im Test (DiNovo und co.)

*Internet auf dem Dorf*
- Optimierungsmöglichkeiten für langsame Anschlüsse
- Alternativen zu DSL


----------



## Cleriker (29. Juli 2014)

Könntet ihr bitte mal bei Silverstone nachfragen, was aus dem TJ12 Projekt geworden ist? Das sah doch vielversprechend aus.
Außerdem haben sie auch nie angegeben, ob es mal irgendwann eine silberne Version des TJ11 geben sollte/wird.


----------



## Icedaft (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Hab noch eine Ergänzung zu meinen bereits eingebrachten Wünschen:
> 
> *Spezial: PC-TV*
> - PC mit der Fernbedienung steuern oder TV mit der Tastatur? Was lässt sich wie sinnvoll und nutzerfreundlich koppeln?
> ...


 
Ergänzend: welche Streaming-Clients sind derzeit zu empfehlen?

Was ist z.B. hiervon zu halten:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00HOF...1_8?colid=2LDKVN5IJ1YFD&coliid=I3S87FLOYSJVZ8


----------



## Flexsist (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo,

Ich würde gern mal was über *Gaming Sickness* lesen, oder viel mehr was man dagegen machen kann.
Wie ich vor kurzem festgestellt habe leide ich auch darunter. Aber nicht in allen Spielen. Das erste mal trat dies im BF3 Singelplayer auf, in der Mission wo man als Co-Pilot im Jet sitzt. Schon nach wenigen Minuten wurde mir dabei so schlecht, dass ich abbrechen musste. Dahinter vermute ich aber das Bild auf zwei Monitoren die fälschlicherweise mit 50Hz eingestellt waren. Nun hab ich aber auch in FC3 das Problem, das mir nach 10 Minuten schon schwindlig wird. Obwohl ich FC3 schon lange Spiele und da bisher keine Probleme hatte.  Kennt noch jemand dieses Problem?

MfG


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja in einigen Spielen wird darauf hingewiesen, dass diese nicht für Epileptiker geeignet sind, aber bei deinen Symptomen würde ich eher auf Kreislaufprobleme tippen. Oder bist du körperlich fit? Von der Problematik habe ich zumindest noch nie etwas gehört.


----------



## Flexsist (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Naja in einigen Spielen wird darauf hingewiesen, dass diese nicht für Epileptiker geeignet sind, aber bei deinen Symptomen würde ich eher auf Kreislaufprobleme tippen. Oder bist du körperlich fit? Von der Problematik habe ich zumindest noch nie etwas gehört.


 
Ich bin weder Epileptiker noch hab ich Kreislaufprobleme. Lies dir das mal durch. Sogar Spieleentwickler sind davon betroffen, siehe hier.

MfG


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mir recht egal, wer davon betroffen ist. Wenn du FC3 schon lange spielst, jetzt aber erst Probleme damit hast, dann hat sich mMn bei dir was geändert und das Spiel hat damit herzlich wenig zutun. Versuch mal herauszufinden, ob du auf bestimmte Szenen reagierst, beziehungsweise ob es an ganz bestimmten Bildinhalten liegt. Du könntest diese Szenerie dann mal einem Augenarzt, oder Allgemeinmediziner beschreiben und dir Rat holen.


----------



## Flexsist (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Mir recht egal, wer davon betroffen ist. Wenn du FC3 schon lange  spielst, jetzt aber erst Probleme damit hast, dann hat sich mMn bei dir  was geändert und das Spiel hat damit herzlich wenig zutun. Versuch mal  herauszufinden, ob du auf bestimmte Szenen reagierst, beziehungsweise ob  es an ganz bestimmten Bildinhalten liegt. Du könntest diese Szenerie  dann mal einem Augenarzt, oder Allgemeinmediziner beschreiben und dir  Rat holen.




Du scheinst keinen der beiden Links gelesen zu haben, also wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die...ähm...den Mund halten.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Juli 2014)

Ich hab nicht nur deine Links gelesen, ich kenne das Thema schon seit einigen Jahren. Also führ dir deinen letzten Satz ruhig selbst mal zu Gemüte.

Was willst du denn hören? Kannst du das bitte mal deutlich ausdrücken?

In dem zweiten Link, am Ende, da steht sogar, dass öfter spielen helfen kann. Wenn du also erst viel spielen konntest, jetzt aber nicht mehr, dann liegt es an dir. Deshalb die Vermutung, dass da noch was anderes mit rein spielt und der Ratschlag, dich beim Arzt beraten zu lassen. Unbefangen! Also geh nicht da hin und sprich direkt das Thema deiner Links an, sondern lass sie erstmal überlegen. Hilft das nichts, ab zum Psychologen und dem die Situation erklären. Das ist normalerweise eine reine Kopfsache.

Ich hab deswegen Ahnung davon, weil eine meiner Ex Freundinnen Therapeutin war und sich mit solchen Dingen befasst hat. An der Stelle muss ich sicherlich nicht mehr erwähnen, dass ich ausgiebig mit dem Thema konfrontiert wurde...

PS: Ich erwarte zwar keine Entscheidung von jemandem der derart unhöflich und voreingenommen auf Antworten reagiert, aber angebracht wäre sie.

Zudem empfehle ich dir mal die Forenregeln durchzulesen, bezüglich Fullquotes, direkt nach dem zitierten post.


----------



## Flexsist (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich möchte das Thema hier nicht weiter diskutieren, denn das ist nicht Thema des Threads.



> In dem zweiten Link, am Ende, da steht sogar, dass öfter spielen helfen  kann. Wenn du also erst viel spielen konntest, jetzt aber nicht mehr,  dann liegt es an dir.


Ich zocke fast den ganzen Tag, denn im Moment habe ich die Zeit dazu.  (Ich könnte für PCGH Games Testen  ) Apropo, mal gucken was auf den BF3 Servern noch so geht.

Und es tut mir leid wenn dir meine Antwort unhöflich erschien, so war es nicht gemeint.  Ich gehe jetzt auch nicht weiter auf den Rest deines Post's ein, obwohl es mir in den Finger juckt.

MfG


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gern öfter mal andere CPUs sehen. Beispielsweise ist ein i3 so gut wie nie dabei, dafür aber manchmal 3 mal i7.
Generell finde ich die Auswahl der CPUs teilweise nicht besonders gut, weiß aber, dass ihr euch da auch Community-Vote orientiert.
Mir persönlich ist das aber zu wenig, nicht nur weil ich selbst einen i3 habe, sondern weil mir die Benchmarks durch die immer wieder gleichen CPUs bei der mmn oft schlechten Auswahl einfach zu langweilig werden.

Generell frage ich mich, woher der Sinneswandel kommt.
Während der i3 zu Sandy Zeiten schon kaum beachtet wurde bekam er Ende Sandy Bridge/Anfang Ivy Bridge fast einen richtigen Hype von PCGH, er war in vielen Ausgaben vertreten. 
Der Haswell i3 hingegen ist fast nie in Benches vertreten, so fällt es mir zumindest auf wenn ich vergangene Diagramme im Kopf abrufe.
Dabei hatte der i3 fast immer den gleichen Stellenwert von Sandy über Ivy bis Haswell.
Er ist eine gute, effiziente CPU, am Rande der Empfehlbarkeit für Low Budget Intel Käufer.

Bzw. denke ich das meine Beobachtung sicherlich auch auf andere CPUs übertragen lässt. Persönlich wäre mir aber vor allem wichtig den i3 mal wieder öfter zu sehen.


----------



## Firebird11 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Der Haswell i3 hingegen ist fast nie in Benches vertreten, so fällt es mir zumindest auf wenn ich vergangene Diagramme im Kopf abrufe.
> Dabei hatte der i3 fast immer den gleichen Stellenwert von Sandy über Ivy bis Haswell.
> Er ist eine gute, effiziente CPU, am Rande der Empfehlbarkeit für Low Budget Intel Käufer.
> 
> Bzw. denke ich das meine Beobachtung sicherlich auch auf andere CPUs übertragen lässt. Persönlich wäre mir aber vor allem wichtig den i3 mal wieder öfter zu sehen.



Carsten Spille hat ja in der Prozessoren-Kolumne der aktuellen Ausgabe schon einen Aufruf gestartet, dass sich die Leute melden sollen, die sich auch für die Leistungswerte "günstiger" CPUs (wobei ich persönlich dazu auch die Pentiums zählen würde) interessieren.

Und wenn ich mal ein wenig Detektiv spielen darf, gehe ich anhand dieses Bildkommentars aus "Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern" davon aus, dass es in der kommenden Ausgabe einen entsprechenden Artikel zum Thema geben dürfte (man kann auf dem Bild sogar direkt einen Haswell-Refresh i3 sehen):

Liebevoll erstellte Aufmacher, die zwei Herzen des Spille und improvisierte Erfrischungs-Apparaturen - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern - Bildergalerie, [Bilder_der_Woche_05_20140718153459-pcgh.jpg]


----------



## Offset (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viel Undervolting (Cpu und gpu) wirklich bringt. Nicht nur auf den Stromverbrauch bezogen sondern auch auf die Lautstärke. Vielleicht lohnt es sich ja die Grafikkarte mit 50mhz weniger auf dem core zu betreiben, wenn man dadurch nochmals ordentlich mit der Spannung runter kann. 

Für mich als Silent Freak:
 Wie bekomme ich meine Hdd leise gestellt, ohne sie in gefährliche Temperaturbereiche zu bringen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Offset schrieb:


> Für mich als Silent Freak:
> Wie bekomme ich meine Hdd leise gestellt, ohne sie in gefährliche Temperaturbereiche zu bringen?


 
"leise": Entkoppeln. Shoggy Sandwhich hat sich nicht nur bei Pumpen bewährt.
"richtig leise": Bitumenbox (google) oder Wakü-Dämmbox.

Ich für meinen Teil würde bei aktuellen SSD-Preisen nicht mehr mit HDD-silencing anfangen. Alle Varianten sind mit einigem Aufwand und/oder Investitionen verbunden. Da ist eine SSD, die alle regelmäßig genutzten Anwendungen aufnehmen kann, die direktere Lösung. Eine Festplatte, die ohnehin nur 2-3 mal am Tag anläuft hält man dann auch mal so aus.


----------



## Offset (1. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "leise": Entkoppeln. Shoggy Sandwhich hat sich nicht nur bei Pumpen bewährt.
> "richtig leise": Bitumenbox (google) oder Wakü-Dämmbox.



Meine Hdd liegt schon in einer entkoppelten Dämmbox, aber wenn ich einen Deckel draufmach wird sie zu warm und ohne Deckel ist sie zu laut.


----------



## orca113 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mir würde ein Bericht über die Pläne von EA ein Abo-Modell für Games herauszubringen. Name Access. Aktuell wohl im Beta Stadium auf Xbox.


----------



## wolflux (1. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo, wir sprechen,  lesen viel über teure Grafikkarten, könntet Ihr vielleicht mal über Mainboards mit zwei CPU-Sockeln berichten. (Verschiedene Intel Xeon)
Welche Gehäuse und Netzteile sind dann nötig, sowie Speicher, Leistung usw..
 Das wäre mein Traum darüber etwas mehr zu Wissen.
MfG.wolflux


----------



## orca113 (1. August 2014)

wolflux schrieb:


> Hallo, wir sprechen,  lesen viel über teure Grafikkarten, könntet Ihr vielleicht mal über Mainboards mit zwei CPU-Sockeln berichten. (Verschiedene Intel Xeon) Welche Gehäuse und Netzteile sind dann nötig, sowie Speicher, Leistung usw.. Das wäre mein Traum darüber etwas mehr zu Wissen. MfG.wolflux



Da schließe ich mich an!


----------



## ebastler (1. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Offset schrieb:


> Meine Hdd liegt schon in einer entkoppelten Dämmbox, aber wenn ich einen Deckel draufmach wird sie zu warm und ohne Deckel ist sie zu laut.


Was für eine Platte hast du denn? Meine WD Purple muss sich schon sehr anstrengen, um hörbar zu sein, und das nicht entkoppelt, ohne Gehäuse-Seitenwand. Im Idle ist sie minimal lauter als die ganzen Noctuas und das E9, unter Last wird sie sofort von der GPU mit dem Morpheus und 2 NF-F12 übertönt (sehr langsame Lüfterkurve, meine GPU mit <200W geht auf 70°C hoch).

In einem geschlossenen Gehäuse mit Entkopplung wette ich, dass man die gar nicht raushören würde.






wolflux schrieb:


> Hallo, wir sprechen,  lesen viel über teure Grafikkarten, könntet Ihr vielleicht mal über Mainboards mit zwei CPU-Sockeln berichten. (Verschiedene Intel Xeon)
> Welche Gehäuse und Netzteile sind dann nötig, sowie Speicher, Leistung usw..
> Das wäre mein Traum darüber etwas mehr zu Wissen.
> MfG.wolflux


Dem schließe ich mich an! Auch, wenn ich mir in den nächsten Jahren so was wohl nie leisten können werd, finde ich das Thema sehr interessant! 
Gibt es Oberhaupt gute Consumer-Dualsocket Boards, im Moment? So was wie das legendäre SR-2 für 2011 (die Xeon e5 haben wohl auch 2011, oder?).
Wie man sieht, hab ich da wenig Plan, aber es ist echt interessant!


----------



## Offset (1. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ebastler schrieb:


> Was für eine Platte hast du denn?



Eine WD green. Mal schauen was ich aus meiner Dämmbox noch rausholen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vielleicht solltest du dir auch einfach noch zu Herzen nehmen, dass etwas über 40 Grad vollkommen ok  für  eine  Festplatte sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ebastler schrieb:


> Was für eine Platte hast du denn? Meine WD Purple muss sich schon sehr anstrengen, um hörbar zu sein, und das nicht entkoppelt, ohne Gehäuse-Seitenwand. Im Idle ist sie minimal lauter als die ganzen Noctuas und das E9, unter Last wird sie sofort von der GPU mit dem Morpheus und 2 NF-F12 übertönt (sehr langsame Lüfterkurve, meine GPU mit <200W geht auf 70°C hoch).
> 
> In einem geschlossenen Gehäuse mit Entkopplung wette ich, dass man die gar nicht raushören würde.



Sowas ist sehr stark vom persönlichen Geräuschempfinden abhängig, wie alle Lautstärkefragen. Meine Samsung F4 gelten auch nicht gerade als laut und sind entkoppelt und hinter 1,5 mm Stahl versteckt - und trotzdem "für mich klar hörbar" das lauteste im System.



> Dem schließe ich mich an! Auch, wenn ich mir in den nächsten Jahren so was wohl nie leisten können werd, finde ich das Thema sehr interessant!
> Gibt es Oberhaupt gute Consumer-Dualsocket Boards, im Moment? So was wie das legendäre SR-2 für 2011 (die Xeon e5 haben wohl auch 2011, oder?).



Afaik gibt es gar keine ""Consumer""-Mainboards für CPU-Bestückungen im Wert von >2k € - Consumer kaufen so etwas nicht. Und diejenigen, die so etwas kaufen, sind nicht bereit, für bunte Kühler und nutzlose Versprechen (was ja nun einmal die typischen Consumer-Merkmale sind - neben ggf. OC-Optionen, die einem für Xeons aber nichts nutzen würden) noch mehr zu zahlen. Iirc hatte PCGH letztes mal einen Test mit einem Dual-CPU-System und dem Fazit "braucht man nicht". Solange sich da keine neuen Nutzungsszenarien auftun, lohnt es sich wohl auch nicht, Boards für diese "nutzlose" Plattform zu testen. Die typischen Spiele-Benchmarks profitieren jedenfalls nicht von den zusätzlichen Kernen und selbst bei Anwendungen dürfte es in Zukunft schwer werden, wenn man bedenkt, dass Haswell-E schon 8 statt 6 Kerne bringt und -EP bis zu 18 haben könnte. D.h. auch ohne Dual-CPU-Board kann man dann dreimal soviele Kerne nutzen (oder eben nicht), wie heute.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dir auch einfach noch zu Herzen nehmen, dass etwas über 40 Grad vollkommen ok  für  eine  Festplatte sind.


 
Das ganz sicher - und ohne Wakü wird man da gedämmt auch nicht drunter kommen. Und selbst mit Wakü braucht man es imho gar nicht erst anstreben. Eine Wakü, die mit potenter Hardware im System auch im Sommer so kalt bleibt, ist i.d.R. keine so leise Wakü, dass man sich Gedanken über HDD-Silencing machen muss. Auf alle Fälle wird sie so teuer, dass man wieder bei der SSD-Empfehlung landet.


----------



## wolflux (2. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Schade , hört sich so an als bestünde seitens PCGH kein Aufklärungs- Interesse.  Ist im Prinzip das gleiche mit 2 Grafikkarten, die Sache mit dem Dual-Sockel für die Xeon
Was mich dennoch wundert ist, das Mboards gar nicht so teuer sein müssen,  so um/unter die 400,00 Euro dann noch 2 Xeon a 200.00 Euro .Was spricht dagegen , vom Nutzen abgesehen den natürlich jeder selber erkennen muß? Es ist auch viel günstiger als eine CPU mit der gleichen Kernanzahl. Nun, es sind gute Gegenargumente, dennoch interessant ist es !
MfG.wolflux


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Obwohl das anders wirken kann: Hauptberuflich sind wir keine Forenspammer.  Auch wenn kein zeitnahes Feedback kommt, schauen wir hier rein; die Vorschläge werden in den regelmäßigen Themenmeetings vorgetragen und dann diskutiert – auch die Dual-CPU-Idee. Gemach, bitte. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## wolflux (2. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke für deine Zukenntnisnahme und ich fühle mich angehört, ich gedulde mich selbstverständlich. Bin sehr gespannt !
Vielen Dank Raff 
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Anmerkung an dieser Stelle: Wenn Moderatoren hier ihre Meinung zu irgendwas anderem als Forenregeln-Treue posten, tun sie das nicht als Vertreter von PCGH, sondern allenfalls als Stammuser. Nur weil ich sage, dass ich einen Vergleich von Dual-CPU-Boards für PCGH-Leser nicht sinnvoll finde, heißt das also nicht, dass die Redaktion das genauso sieht 

Und der Vorschlag mit Xeons a 200 € zzgl. MB&RAM Mehrkosten ist für Spieler imho ganz besonders sinnlos. Dafür kriegt man dann insgesamt 8 Kerne mit unter 2 GHz, während man für den gleichen Preis auch 6 mit 3,5 als single-CPU kaufen könnte. Letztes hat sogar mehr Rohleistung und kann diese in Spielen auch noch besser umsetzen. Um in PCGH-Szenarien nicht sogar deutlich schlechter zu sein, als beispielsweise ein (übertakteter) Core i7 6-Kerner muss man sich mindestens zwei 840 € Xeons mit 4x3,4 GHz holen. Und selbst für diese Leistung braucht man kein Dual-CPU Board, denn es gibt auch einen 8x3,4er für 1800 €, was kaum teurer kommt. Erst bei Bedarf an mehr als 8 flotten Kernen (in ein paar Monaten eher 12-16), mehr als 40 PCIe3 Lanes oder mehr als 8 Speicherbänken spielen Dual-Sockel-Systeme ihre Stärken aus.

(was man natürlich, spätestens mit dem Start von Haswell-EP, mal wieder machen könnte: Genau diese Einschätzung überprüfen und einen Dual-CPU-Test machen. Aber solange der nicht sehr überraschende Ergebnisse liefert, ist ein Vergleich verschiedener Dual-CPU-Boards imho müßig. Das ist vielleicht ein Thema für die iX, aber nicht für pcGh.)


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. August 2014)

Mich würde sehr interessieren wenn PCGH mal die R9 Karten von weniger bekannten Partnern testen würde z.B HIS IceQ OC/Boost Clock , Club3D Royal's, XFX Black Editions und Co.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hauptsächlich an Raff: Grafikkartenselektierung! Welcher Hersteller "Selektiert" wirklich. Und Welcher Hersteller nur so tut als ob. Ich sag nur Inno3D's "Marketinghandultraüberselektierung DHS!" die keine ist.


----------



## MotDaD (4. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nachdem der Artikel zu Phils PC in der aktuellen Ausgabe (09/2014) bei scheinbar allen, die ihn schon gelesen haben, sehr gut ankommt, wäre es doch mal eine coole Idee, wenn jeden Monat einer der Redakteure sein System und die Besonderheiten daran etwas genauer vorstellen könnte. 
Das würde sicher gut ankommen, da viele Systeme auf den ersten Blick doch etwas spezieller aussehen (CPU/GPU-Kombi von Raff oder auch der Westmere von Stephan). Somit dann jeden Monat ein neuer Artikel zu einem Redakteurs-PC


----------



## PCGH_Phil (4. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen überrascht, dass der Artikel so gut ankommt - Nicht, dass ich (abgesehen von der verdammten Skalierung der Benchmarks) größere Zweifel an der Qualität hatte. Aber ich hab mehr oder minder mit einiger Kritik gerechnet, weil das Upgrade vielleicht ein wenig unkonventionell ist. 

Und es ist schon ein weiteres Testtagebuch in der Mache - Raff mit seinem penibel bis auf Letzte ausgequetschtem (meist noch etwas lahmarschigeren - und vielleicht noch stromdurstigeren ) AMD FX 8350 und mördermäßig übertakteten Titan 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin,

ich hätte da auch nen Wunsch für's offene Ohr: Ein Vergleich zwischen der normalen DC-LT und der LowNoise-Version wäre ganz schön.

Wenn mir mal wieder was einfällt, sag ich bescheid


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Und es ist schon ein weiteres Testtagebuch in der Mache - Raff mit seinem penibel bis auf Letzte ausgequetschtem (meist noch etwas lahmarschigeren - und vielleicht noch stromdurstigeren ) AMD FX 8350 und mördermäßig übertakteten Titan
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil



Ich bin sicher, dass mein FX @ 3,7 GHz und 1,2 Volt weniger Strom säuft als dein Blumenfeld @ 3,6 GHz.  Aber ist er auch schneller? Das müssten wir mal in einem getrennten Test prüfen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Cleriker (5. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

 in einem direkten Benchmarkbattle.


----------



## wolflux (6. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Habe gerade eure sehr schöne Ausgabe 09/14 in der Hand u lese auf Seite 56 zum Thema Kaufberatung:
Welcher Prozessor-Typ passt zu mir . Ich denke so für mich, warum könnte man nicht einen Fragebogen anfertigen,auch online, in dem ich meine Vorstellung von der Leistung meines PC., dessen Anforderungen ankreuzen kann?
Diese Auswertung für den Anwender könnte dann die entsprechende Hardware, Typ, aufgliedern und sie zutreffend auswerfen. 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## McZonk (6. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, dass mein FX @ 3,7 GHz und 1,2 Volt weniger Strom säuft als dein Blumenfeld @ 3,6 GHz.  Aber ist er auch schneller? Das müssten wir mal in einem getrennten Test prüfen.


 Hör ich da nen episches Benchbattle trapsen? Live vor der Kamera - Das wär was Feines!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vor der Kamera eher nicht, so ein Ding kommt mir nicht in die Wohnung. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Flexsist (6. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn ich mich grade nicht irre ,gabs aber mal ein Video aus deiner Wohnung.  Da hat man auch deine kleine schöne Graka-Ausstellung gesehen.  Ich kanns nur leider grade nicht finde. 

MfG


----------



## _chiller_ (6. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das war aber die Folge mit dem Bench-Mark


----------



## SpeCnaZ (6. August 2014)

Wir wollen ein Duell das wäre mal ein Verkaufsschlager/die meist besuchte Seite seit Jahren


----------



## FTTH (7. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich grade nicht irre ,gabs aber mal ein Video aus deiner Wohnung.  Da hat man auch deine kleine schöne Graka-Ausstellung gesehen.  Ich kanns nur leider grade nicht finde.
> 
> MfG


 
Grafikkarten- und CPU-Fachredakteur und sein Arbeitstag - PCGH Unplugged [PCGH.de] - YouTube


----------



## Flexsist (7. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ach, stimmt....das war der Bench-marc. Hab ich was verwechselt im Kopf.  Aber auch ne schöne Graka-Sammlung. 

Danke für den Link FTTH. 

*EDIT:* Aber wenn der Raff auch so eine schöne Ausstellung daheim liegen hat wäre das auch ein Video wert. 

MfG


----------



## Simita (7. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne ein Blu-ray Special lesen.
> Das heißt die Beleuchtung und Erläuterung der Technik, Tips zum Aufrüsten, Tests von Blu-ray Laufwerken und ggf. auch von Player, die Hardware dafür usw.


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## Spinal (7. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gerne mal einen ausführliches Special zu Netzteilen sehen.
Folgende Gliederung fände ich toll

1. Elektrotechnische Grundlagen
2. Aufbau eines Netzteils
- am besten den Weg des Stromes nachgehen vom Eingang bis zu den 3,3/5/12V Ausgängen
- Was hat sich in den letzten Jahren geändert (DC DC Technik, Schutzschaltungen, Effizienz)
3. Wie wähle ich ein passendes Netzteil aus
- Dimensionierung, welche Stecker brauche ich, in welchem Bereich ergiebt sich höchste Effizienz, wieviel Reserven sollte es haben (bzw. nicht haben)
4. Sicherheit Effizienz
- Single Rail / Multi Rail
- Überdimensionierung
- Normen (zb. ATX 2.3 norm die viele Netzteile erfüllen, wie hoch sollen Kabelquerschnitte sein, wie hoch sind sie in der Praxis usw.)
- Alterung (zb. empfiehlt ATX 2.3 eine MTBF von 100000 Stunden. Aber wann sollte man ein Netzteil austauschen und woran erkennt man das es ausgetauscht werden muss?, hier könnte auch auf Toleranzen eingegangen werden)
- Schutzschaltungen (Welche Schutzschlatungen gibt es, wofür sind sie gut, wann reagiert zb. die wichtige OCP eine Schutzschaltung, welche Schutzschaltungen sollte ein Netzteil haben)
Sicherheit ist ein sehr viel diskutiertes Thema in vielen Foren und dort gibt es viele Meinungen und Mutmaßungen.
Hier fände ich es wirklich toll, wenn ein umfassender Test gemacht wird. Ihr hattet mal ein Corsair AX 1200 im Labor zum Kabelbrand geführt. Dieses Video wird oft als Beispiel für Gefahren bei Single Rail Netzteilen hergenommen. Aber ab wann wird es wirklich gefährlich, wieviel Ampere muss auf einem Kabel liegen. Ein Vergleich mit 1200W, 850W, 550W Single Rail Netzteilen und dem gegenüber das gleiche mit Multirail Netzteilen und eine Bewertung, wieviel sicherer diese sind. In diesen Test könnte man auch darauf eingehen, bei welcher Dimensionierung tatsächlich Gefahren lauern (zb. wenn man eine normale Haswell CPU mit Geforce GTX 770 betreibt, braucht man normalerweise kein 850 W Netzteil, aber wäre ein solches auch wirklich gefährlich?).

Bei den Vergleichen könnte man auch immer ein oder zwei Billignetzteile dazunehmen, damit man sieht, welche Unterschiede es gibt. Gerade wo sich gefühlt seit einer Ewigkeit nichts in den Kernbereichen Grafikkarten/CPUs tut, wäre das doch mal eine nette Abwechslung. Und nach einem solchen Artikel dürfte jeder in der Lage sein, das perfekte Netzteil zu wählen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## wolflux (8. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Interessant finde ich auch das Thema Wakü., Kühlflussigkeit und die Kühlleistung dieser, (zusätzliches Kühlmittel). Ich konnte nach Erweiterung meiner Wakü. feststellen,  dass es nach dem ich die reine Kühlflussigkeit mit destilliertem Wasser gestreckt hatte, (Erstbefüllng1,5 Liter reine Kühlflussigkeit und gestreckt mit zusätzlich 0,5 Liter Destilat Wasser), die Themperaturen trotz höherer Kühlleistung, vorher 38,7° nach Umbau 32,3 ° ,des neuen Radi. mit "über" +6 ° bei CPU, GPU differrieren. Würde mich interessieren was da so zusammen gebraut wurde und was für zusätzliche chemische Bestandteile darauf Einfluss haben. 
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Kühlleistung ist schlechter geworden als du mehr destiliertes Wasser benutzt hast? Das widerspricht eigentlich allen Messungen die ich kenne. Eine höhere Kapazität als Wasser hat kaum eine Flüssigkeit und messbare Differenzen zu Mischungen sind eigentlich nicht existent. Einzige Ausnahme: Das Zeug flockt aus und setzt Kühler zu.

Generell ist das Thema Flüssigkeiten sicher eines was man sich mal ansehen kann, ich würde aber eher auf sonstige Eigenschaften als auf Wärmekapazität schauen.


----------



## wolflux (8. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das sehe ich auch so, es ist ein Widerspruch in sich.Die Anlage ist 6 Monate in Gebrauch und alle Radi. waren allesamt absolut sauber. Wasser über 7° kühler als vorher,  Themperaturfühler sitzt am Ausgang des letzten Radi.,(3xRadi,2x280x60x140 und 1x1080x45, Kupferkühler), dann kommen i7 4770k CPU.=1.0 Volt (zuvor 52°) jetzt 57°,3,9/3,9 GHz.《geköpft, Liquid-Ultra》 und GPU=GTX780 TI mit 1.0 Volt,1111MHz bei 60°, zuvor55°.  Ich kann es mir nicht anders erklären. Eine zweite zusätzliche Pumpe wegen des neuen 1080er Radi ist auch noch drin. Habe jetzt ein Konzentrat bestellt um es erneut zu befüllen und zu testen. Ist aber hier ja kein Quatsch Thread, kriege ich da jetzt Stress? 
Das einzige was ganz neu ist, ist ein Bquiet Gold 580 Watt Netzteil. Ach ja, die gemessenen Themperaturwerte sind unter Last wie Far Cry3. bei 1080er Auflösung,4x MSAA als Beispiel.Na ja, werde es dann neu befüllen.
Das Wasser ist der einzige Faktor der ungeklärt bleibt !
MfG. 
wolflux


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Für Hintergrundinfos gibt es bestimmt keinen Stress 

Was für eine Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt du und was genau hast du bei dem Umbau alles verändert (einschließlich Dingen, die aus- und unverändert -?- wieder eingebaut wurden)?
Ich selbst habe schon Unterschiede durch beschädigte Sensoren (=> geben noch einen Wert aus, aber einen verfälschten), anders sitzende Kühlkörper (=> andere Komponententemperatur, manche CPUs überspringen im unteren Temperaturbereich auch einzelne Werte, so dass kleine Unterschiede die Anzeige stark beeinflussen) oder wechselnde Entlüftungsqualität (=> Durchfluss) gehabt, aber noch nie durch die Füllung.

Rein von der Theorie her würde ich Olstyle zustimmen: Zusätze reduzieren eher die Wärmekapazität im Vergleich zu reinem Wasser, positive Auswirkungen auf die Viskosität wären mir keine bekannt. Mir bekannte Praxistests haben, bei normalen Zusatz-Konzentrationen, bislang gar keine relevanten Unterschiede gefunden. 

Sollte sich eine hinreichende Anzahl von Praxisfällen mit Unterschieden finden, wäre es interessant, gezielt auf diese unerwarteten Effekte zu testen. Kühlflüssigkeiten-Tests wurden schon mehrfach gewünscht, bislang fehlte uns aber ein objektives Testkriterium.
(Optik ist subjektiv; Korrossionschutzwirkung erfordert ein entsprechendes Labor; Ausflockungen hängen vermutlich von Schläuchen, Temperaturen, Durchfluss, Verunreinigungen und persönlichem Pech ab, selbst die naheliegenden Kombinationen würden tausende Replikate erfordern - und bei Temperatur hätte ich erwartet, 10 mal identische Werte zu erhalten.)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Flexsist schrieb:


> *EDIT:* Aber wenn der Raff auch so eine schöne Ausstellung daheim liegen hat wäre das auch ein Video wert.
> 
> MfG


 
Das wäre nicht spannend. Ich habe zwar kistenweise (alte) Grafikkarten, die sind aber großteilig in meiner hessischen Heimat gebunkert (inkl. der "Göttin"). Nach mehrmaligen Umziehen und einer Dame in der aktuellen, gemeinsamen Wohnung ist für Nerd-Kram wenig Platz (und Zeit).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. August 2014)

Schade .

Wie sieht es mit meinen Vorschlag über ein Vergleich von Gaming Evolved vs Raptr vs Shadowplay vs MSI Afterburner vs what ever ?


----------



## wolflux (8. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ok, kein Stress, ich verwende von Aquacomputer die Double Protect Ultra blau. Verändert habe ich beim Umbau und neu eingebaut,  den 1080 Radi und eine kleine zweite Pumpe damit der Fluss nicht allzu stark gebremst wird Phobya DC12-260. Ich hatte vorher einen 240er Radi der aber entfernt wurde angeschlossen.  Die Themperaturen waren auch dort CPU um die 50-52° und GPU 55° und Wasser wurde max 36,5° warm. Zimmertemperatur ca. 24°. Nach dem 1080er Radi wie gesagt Wasser max. 32°, was ja schon recht gut ist, und darauf den Rest des double Protect hinzugefügt und zusätzlich 0.5 Liter destilliertes Wasser. Nun stimmte ich die 2 Pumpen ab und bekomme auf einer CPU um die 57° obwohl zuvor ca.52° waren, das gleiche mit der  GPU zuvor 55° und jetzt meistens über 60°.
Ich habe aber jetzt nochmal bei anderen Herstellern nach gesehen und bei allen steht, dass man einen Vorteil habe durch Zusätze, die positivere Kühlergebnisse erreichen würden. Ich habe vorher alles nochmal gespült und 2 mal umgebaut mit dem jetzt bisherigen besten Ergebnis.
Gruss
Edit: Ich habe jetzt nochmal 3 Liter bestellt und werde das gesamte Wasser austauschen dann weiss ich was nun Sache ist. Werde mich erneut melden wenn wirklich etwas daran ist und zutreffende Tests vorher, nachher machen für CPU u. GPU.
MFG.
wolflux


----------



## Flexsist (8. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht spannend. Ich habe zwar kistenweise (alte) Grafikkarten, die sind aber großteilig in meiner hessischen Heimat gebunkert (inkl. der "Göttin"). Nach mehrmaligen Umziehen und einer Dame in der aktuellen, gemeinsamen Wohnung ist für Nerd-Kram wenig Platz (und Zeit).


 
Ach, doch. Dir sieht und hört man immer gerne zu, egal was du grade vor- oder anstellst.  Noch eine kleine Geschichte zu jeder Karte erzählt und das Ding wäre perfekt. 

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



wolflux schrieb:


> Nun stimmte ich die 2 Pumpen ab


Da würde ich den Fehler suchen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



wolflux schrieb:


> Gruss
> Edit: Ich habe jetzt nochmal 3 Liter bestellt und werde das gesamte Wasser austauschen dann weiss ich was nun Sache ist. Werde mich erneut melden wenn wirklich etwas daran ist und zutreffende Tests vorher, nachher machen für CPU u. GPU.
> MFG.
> wolflux


 
Ich bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse. (ggf. per PN, damit das hier nicht ausartet)
Von den Arbeiten her sehe ich jedenfalls spontan keine andere Ursache. (Es sei denn, bei einer der Pumpen wurde Ein- und Auslass verwechselt  ).


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Fall noch nicht erwähnt. Ein Test der Aquacomputer Giganten wäre toll. Pasiv und mit Lüfter.


----------



## MusicX123 (8. August 2014)

Tests über verschiedene Ausgleichsbehälter. Ob es da große Unterschiede gibt und ob es sich auf die Wassertemperatur auswirkt. Evtl. langzeit Tests (z.B.: 6h Prime95), wie schnell sich das Wasser aufheizt und ob es Auswirkungen hat auf die max. Temperatur des Wassers und max. Temp. der CPU  oder gab es schon solche Tests? Dann Bitte mir die Heft-Ausgabe nennen. 

Gruß MusicX


----------



## wolflux (8. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse. (ggf. per PN, damit das hier nicht ausartet)
> Von den Arbeiten her sehe ich jedenfalls spontan keine andere Ursache. (Es sei denn, bei einer der Pumpen wurde Ein- und Auslass verwechselt  ).



Ne, leider sind es nicht die zwei Pumpen, vorher In, Out getestet und markiert  .
@Olstyle 
Auch nicht die Drehzaleinstellung ,da ich die über den höchsten Punkt und einem 15 cm senkrechten Schlauch, der mit Wasser gefüllt ist und diesen als Stau-Druckanzeige/Drehzahlen, zweckentfremdet, justiert habe. Evt. der Graka.-Kühler da er den engsten Raum für Verschmutzung bietet. Er ist die älteste Einheit mit fast 9 Monaten, werde ihn Morgen prüfen, wäre aber auch seltsam direckt nach dem Umbau so plötzlich diese schlechten Themp. Gut, alles Andere geht kommende Woche auf jeden Fall über PN.
Vorerst, vielen Dank für eure freundliche Hilfe 
Gruss
wolflux


----------



## Pyrodactil (19. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vorschau 10/2014
 Thema: Tests: PCI-Express 2.0 vs. 3.0.

 Diesbezüglich wäre es passend für 2-Way AMD CrossFireX & NVIDIA SLI 
 mal 2x PCIE x8 vs. 2x PCIE x16 zu benchen.


----------



## DerJott (22. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,
könntet ihr bitte bei eurer Berichterstattung im kommenden (oder übernächsten) Heft ein paar Zeilen zu der Historie der einzelnen Board-Hersteller widmen? Und falls möglich, Alleinstellungsmerkmale der einzelnen Boards per Info-Kasten mit praktischen Beispielen beleuchten. Das hat mir bei den Tests (vorletztes Heft) zu den Z97 Boards etwas gefehlt. Und da die X99 Plattform die wohl letzte mit zwei Zahlen ist, wäre das ganz fein.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Vorschau 10/2014
> Thema: Tests: PCI-Express 2.0 vs. 3.0.
> 
> Diesbezüglich wäre es passend für 2-Way AMD CrossFireX & NVIDIA SLI
> mal 2x PCIE x8 vs. 2x PCIE x16 zu benchen.


 
Multi-GPU wird in diesem Artikel natürlich auch thematisiert, derzeit ist aber unklar in welchem Umfang.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pyrodactil (24. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dankeschön, & wenn´s  zeitlich nicht mehr in die Ausgabe 10/2014 passt, dann vielleicht in die 11er oder 12er.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Dankeschön, & wenn´s  zeitlich nicht mehr in die Ausgabe 10/2014 passt, dann vielleicht in die 11er oder 12er.


 
Die 10 ist seit vergangenem Freitag im Kasten, d.h. in der Druckerei - vor der 11 wird das nix (wobei dafür schon viel ansteht). Aber der Artikel kommt gewiss. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und was ist mit einem Test der schönen und teuren Gigant Radiatoren?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In der 10. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Habe mir zwar erst das Aquaduct 720 gekauft, aber Radiatorfläche kann man nie genug haben  Bin auf den Test gespannt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> In der 10.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Kleine Korrektur vom Wakü-Fachred:
Die getesten 3x140 mm Radiatoren mögen zwar für Luftkühlungsnutzer gigantisch erscheinen, gefragt wurde aber vermutlich nach Aquacomputers "Gigant", der 4-8 mal größer ausfällt. Davon ist leider kein Test in der 10, aber sie stehen auf der Liste.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur vom Wakü-Fachred:
> Die getesten 3x140 mm Radiatoren mögen zwar für Luftkühlungsnutzer gigantisch erscheinen, gefragt wurde aber vermutlich nach Aquacomputers "Gigant", der 4-8 mal größer ausfällt. Davon ist leider kein Test in der 10, aber sie stehen auf der Liste.


 Ah ok. Finde ich zwar schade, aber damit muß man leben. 
Wenn man bedenkt wie lange der Gigant theoretisch schon auf dem Markt ist und es bis heute keine Tests dazu gibt ist das schon arg erstaunlich.


----------



## McZonk (25. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das mag sicherlich einfach an dem sehr kleinen Kreis liegen, den ein solch (hochpreisiges) Nischenprodukt anspricht. Da lohnt sich eine Marktübersicht gängigerer Größen - wie etwa der 3x140er - deutlich mehr. Zudem kommt auch einfach der hohe Preis für ein Sample bei sehr begrenzten Stückzahlen, sodass der Zugang zu einem solchen deutlich schwerer ausfallen dürfte. Aber ich bin mir fast sicher, dass das für Torsten alles keine wahren Hinderungsgründe sein werden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur vom Wakü-Fachred:
> Die getesten 3x140 mm Radiatoren mögen zwar für Luftkühlungsnutzer gigantisch erscheinen, gefragt wurde aber vermutlich nach Aquacomputers "Gigant", der 4-8 mal größer ausfällt. Davon ist leider kein Test in der 10, aber sie stehen auf der Liste.


 
Oh, ein Missverständnis, Blackvoodoos Posting hörte sich nicht an wie der Wunsch, ein spezielles Produkt im Test zu sehen. Aber wie du schon sagtest: Für "Normalos" sind die 3x140er definitiv Giganten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Oh, ein Missverständnis, Blackvoodoos Posting hörte sich nicht an wie der Wunsch, ein spezielles Produkt im Test zu sehen. Aber wie du schon sagtest: Für "Normalos" sind die 3x140er definitiv Giganten.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Ich dachte eigentlich das ich mich klar ausgedrückt hatte. 
Aber na gut, ich bin ja lernfähig  also ich meinte diese Radiatoren...
Aqua Computer Webshop - Radiatoren & Zub.

Was will ich mit so kleinen 3x140er? Der PC soll ja KÜHL und so LEISE wie möglich sein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. August 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich über einen Test des neuen Supremacy Evo freuen. Soweit ich es lesen konnte, müsste heute die NDA vorbei sein.


----------



## Flexsist (2. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mahlzeit 

Etwas OT aber ich brauch mal ein direktes offenes Ohr und Hilfe von der PCGH Redaktion. 

Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen bei der SpeedFan Mainboard Supportliste? 

Notfalls mal ein Praktikant ausgerüstet mit Lüfter und SpeedFan ins Lager schicken oder so. 

Nee, Spaß bei Seite. Wäre aber wirklich sehr hilfreich und nett von euch, wenn es die Zeit erlaubt. 

*EDIT:* Achja, in Ausgabe 09/2014 "Fast vergessene Helden" habt ihr beim Asus Crosshair V Formula Z bei *Software* _Deamon Tools Pro Standard Edition_ & _Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2013_ vergessen. 


MfG


----------



## Rarek (3. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

wie wäre es mal mit ner Ausgabe, wo ihr F@H mal ein bisschen erläutert.

was ist F@H; wofür ist das gut; kriegt man was dafür; was tue ich, wenn ich es mache (geiler Deutsch, ich weiß);
was haben andere davon; kann ich daran selbst einen nutzen haben

Vieleicht gäbe es dann mehr unteruns die dann Falten .

Dann müsste nur noch die Simulations-software auf die Platte und fertig.


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Steams In-Home-Streaming  hat mittlerweile einen Stand erreicht dass man dem mal einen ausführlicheren Artikel gönnen könnte. Mittlerweile werden von der Beta neben CPU-Encoding auch Intels, NVs und AMDs HW-Encoding unterstützt. Die Bildquali scheint sich da dann doch ziemlich zu  unterscheiden -> ein Fall für die Bildqualifetischisten.
Dazu ist der Lag unter idealen Netzwerkbedingungen(also direkte Gigabit-Verbindung; Bonus:  KillerNIC zu KillerNIC) vs. z.B. DLan was, was  man messen und erfühlen lassen könnte.


----------



## wolflux (5. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Interessant würde ich einen Artikel über die Spannung - Versorgung, Pins der Haswell-E und die TDP.-Belastung der einzelnen Sockel 2011-3, (im OC.)
Die hohe Watt-Last über die Sockel, Themperaturen  wären besonders interessant. 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Rolk (6. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin,

ich fand die Benchmarks in Raffs Artikel "Ein Jahr mit einer Titan" sehr interessant. Könnt Ihr so etwas noch einmal ausführlicher bringen? Einfach um zu sehen welche Grafiksettings Grafikkarte A bei Spiel B in sehr hohen Auflösungen stemmen kann ohne in unspielbare FPS Regionen abzurutschen. Das man auch die stärkste Grafikkarte in 4K niederknechten kann, wenn man es drauf anlegt ist bereits angekommen, ich würde einfach gerne mal sehen was mit spielbaren FPS machbar ist, so ab HD7970 aufwärts. Gerne auch mit übertakteten Grafikkarten.


----------



## ASD_588 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ihr soltet mal testen welches spiel mehr als von 4 kernen prifitiert, den vor ein paar jahre war man ja noch am gpu linit.

z.b bf1942, GTA4, den neuen 8 kerner von intel in watchdogs .


----------



## ACDSee (11. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test von Wakü-Sets: Produktvergleich Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 LT/ST (40188/11060), XSPC RayStorm 750 EX360 WaterCooling Kit, Phobya Pure Performance Kit 360LT, Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT (40192/11064), EK Water Blocks EK-KIT L360, Alphacool NexXxo


----------



## TroaX (11. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wäre mal dafür, das es für die PC-Bastler einmal eine schöne Anleitung für das erzeugen eines eigenen Recover-Mediums gibt, um im Härtefall nicht alles noch einmal von Hand machen zu müssen. Gerade bei Festplattenwechsel oder kaputtem Windows kann es einem viel Arbeit ersparen.

Auch nicht schlecht wären Informationen, wie man mit Symlink und co. Zugriffe auf bestimmte Ordner auf ein anderes Ziel lenkt, um zum Beispiel temporäre Internetdaten nicht auf der SSD zu haben oder direkt Savegame's auf einem einfacher zu findenden Ort zu parken, ohne sie jedesmal manuell zu kopieren. Auch gut für Minecraft, um den immer größer werdenden Spiel-Ordner in den Userfiles mal umzupacken


----------



## IluBabe (12. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mit den 40 Lanes CPUs auf Haswell-E wäre ein einseiten Artikel mal interessant in wie weit 8x/8x PCIe 3.0 bei Grafikkarten unterschliedlicher Preisklassen im SLI CF ihre Leistung bringen im Vergleich zu 16x/16x. 8x simuliert in dem man halt auf dem Mainboard die PCIe Lanevergabe runterregelt.


----------



## MusicX123 (12. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Mit den 40 Lanes CPUs auf Haswell-E wäre ein einseiten Artikel mal interessant in wie weit 8x/8x PCIe 3.0 bei Grafikkarten unterschliedlicher Preisklassen im SLI CF ihre Leistung bringen im Vergleich zu 16x/16x. 8x simuliert in dem man halt auf dem Mainboard die PCIe Lanevergabe runterregelt.



 das wäre mal interessant ob 16x ein großer Unterschied zu 8x ist! Oder man testet es einfach mal komplett durch mit 16x/16x, 8x/8x, 4x/4x. Bzw 16x/8x/8x, 8x/8x/8x, 4x/4x/4x etc.


----------



## wolflux (13. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr auch mal M-ATX. 2011-3 Mboards  vorstellen,  testen würdet. Von Asrock gibt es schon zwei Stück 
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## IluBabe (13. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

MSI und Gigabyte haben wohl auch eins. Aber wartet noch auf ein Asus Modell. Damit es einen repräsentativen Durchschnitt hat über die 4 Hauptanbieter auf dem europäischen Markt.


----------



## wolflux (13. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Jep, hast recht, Gigabyte habe ich auch gefunden, Msi? Oha dann könnte es sehr interessant werden, bin gespannt .Besonders auf Asus (Fan).


----------



## Rolk (15. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das die ersten Athlon X4 860K lieferbar sind. Ein Kurztest auch schön mit oc wäre nice.


----------



## Flexsist (16. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal ein direkter Vergleich der verschiedenen NB-ELoop's (B12-PS, -1, -2, -3, -4) zu den Noctua Lüftern in der selben Leistungsklasse interessieren.

Einige schwören ja auf NB ELoop's (einschließlich mir), andere auf die Noctua. Aber welche sind nun wirklich die leisesten??

MfG


----------



## PonySlaystation (19. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo!

Könnt  ihr vielleicht mal testen, wie groß die Leistungsunterschiede bei den neuen GTX 980 und 970 sind, wenn man sie in Mainboards mit PCI Express 2.0 betreibt?
Also den Unterschied gegenüber PCI Express 3.0 meine ich.
Ich habe einen i7 3820 und würde gerne eine der neuen Maxwell-Karten kaufen, wenn die vernünftig mit PCIE 2.0 funktionieren.

Gruß


----------



## Cyrus10000 (19. September 2014)

Generell würde ich mir wünschen dass die Tests vor allem im Bereich Lautstärke bei Lüfter und kühler  detaillierter angegeben werden. Ich weiß das ist ein breites Spektrum an Anforderungen der Leute gibt aber man sollte wirklich versuchen wirklich alles abzudecken von lautlos bis hin zu  Overclocker in tauglichen maximal Einstellung. Das ganze natürlich unter Angabe der Umdrehungen pro Minute. 

Für den Bereich der Grafikkartentests würde ich mir wünschen dass man nicht immer Overclocker  Modelle mit Standard Takt Modellen vergleicht sondern wirklich dann versucht dies einheitlich darzustellen. Es verfälscht nämlich regelmäßig Tests durch diesen Umstand.


----------



## HeinzNeu (19. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde ein Vergleich von PCIe_2.0 gegenüber PCIe_3.0 (möglichst auf dem neuen Sockel X99) sehr interessieren.
War an sich schon für die 10/2014er-Ausgabe annonciert.


----------



## wolflux (20. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin,Moin,☺ ich weiss geht jetzt nicht mehr in die Ausgabe 11/14 rein, aber Grafikkarten - Kühler für die Wasserkühlung wären ganz fein, da es ja hier noch grosse Unterschiede gibt. Als da wären Kupfer/ Edelstahl und auch Nickel/Kunststoff, Edelstahl/Kunststoff, auch diese Metall/Plastik China Teile usw. . 
Natürlich auch für die neuen Karten sollte es da schon welche geben. Wäre wirklich mal ein cooles Thema. 

MfG.
wolflux


----------



## Cleriker (20. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich schließe mich Rolk an. Ein Test des 860K am liebsten gegen den 750K wäre toll. Bitte mit oc.


----------



## wolflux (20. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könnte man testen wie gut oder evt. sogar schädlich Backplate s sind. Ich tippe mal, das s sie oft nur die Hitze hinter dem PCB überhaupt oder kaum nicht ableiten, ohne zusätzliche Lüfter.
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## Excite101 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test des 860K am liebsten gegen den 750K wäre toll


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da schließe ich mich an - Test des X4 860K - und wenn´s geht bitte auch einen Pentium G3450 oder ähnlich mit hineinnehmen (also ein aktuelles Pentium G-Modell)
aus dem Preisbereich ab 60€ bis  ~ 80€.
- Schönes WE -


----------



## wolflux (20. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hier im Forum gibt es ja fast schon einen 
Diskussionskrieg ob die GTX980 (1.126/1216 MHz), gegen die GTX780 Ti bei gleichen Takt langsamer ist, schneller ist  
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## iGameKudan (21. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich an - Test des X4 860K - und wenn´s geht bitte auch einen Pentium G3450 oder ähnlich mit hineinnehmen (also ein aktuelles Pentium G-Modell)
> aus dem Preisbereich ab 60€ bis  ~ 80€.
> - Schönes WE -


 
Nimmt man für nen 10er mehr den i3. 

Alles derzeit interessante wurde leider schon genannt.


----------



## IluBabe (22. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was mal wirklich ein Update braucht ist die Tabellenwahl "Geld sparen mit OC: Sparpotenzial bei aktuelle Prozessoren" und das gleiche für: " Geld sparen mit OC: Sparpotenzial bei aktuellen Grafikkarten" Wie in der Ausgabe 06/2013!

Und eine Haswell Aufrüstmatrix (Auch mit dem i5 4690k und i7 4790k in OC dazu) eingefügt fehlt irgendwie schon seit lägerem. 

Im Übrigen frag ich auch gern nochmal nach warum kein Z97er Board von Asrock es mal in eine Ausgabe geschafft hat als Test. 

Die Z87er Boards könnte man ggf auch mal aus dem Index der Kaufübersicht nehmen.


----------



## Cleriker (22. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die schaffen es nur rein wenn der Hersteller auch ein Board zur passenden Zeit zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



wolflux schrieb:


> Moin,Moin,☺ ich weiss geht jetzt nicht mehr in die Ausgabe 11/14 rein, aber Grafikkarten - Kühler für die Wasserkühlung wären ganz fein, da es ja hier noch grosse Unterschiede gibt. Als da wären Kupfer/ Edelstahl und auch Nickel/Kunststoff, Edelstahl/Kunststoff, auch diese Metall/Plastik China Teile usw. .
> Natürlich auch für die neuen Karten sollte es da schon welche geben. Wäre wirklich mal ein cooles Thema.


 
"Nickel"-Wasserkühler nutzen vernickeltes Kupfer und unterscheiden sich in ihrer Kühlleistung nicht von unvernickelten Gegenstücken - es handelt sich um eine rein optische Angelegenheit. Unterschiedliche Deckelmaterialien soll(t)en bei Grafikkartenkühlern keinen Unterschied machen, da die Kontaktflächen zwischen Bodenplatte und Deckel klein sind und weit außen liegen => Der Deckel bleibt sowieso kalt.
Kühler mit der Materialkombination Edelstahl/Kunststoff, d.h. Boden aus Edelstahl, wären mir nicht bekannt. Ebenso sind am deutschen Markt keine chinesischen Marken vertreten. Vorschläge für konkrete Testkandidaten nehme ich aber gerne entgegenen. Den letzten Test gab es in der PCGH 03/14 mit Kühlern von EK Water Blocks, Aquacomputer und Watercool für die R9 290(X). Seitdem hat sich am Markt wenig getan. Für die neue Nvidia-Generation hat bislang nur ein Hersteller passende Kühler vorgestellt, ehe die anderen Marken nachgezogen haben, vergehen erfahrungsgemäß 1-2 Monate.


----------



## Zybba (22. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mein Wunschthema ist vermutlich schon geplant/erledigt.

"DSR auf dem Prüfstand"
Vergleich zu DS, Vorteile/Nachteile, Limits in Bezug auf Größe, Spiele, verschiedene Bildschirmformate/Auflösungen
etc


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mein Wunsch ist immer noch ein Test des Aquaduct Gigant Radiator. Und ein Vergleich der Fanatec CSW V1 gegen die neue V2 wäre auch toll.


----------



## ile (23. September 2014)

Ein Special zu Semipassiv-gekühlten Grafikkarten wäre toll. Nachdem MSI bei der 970 das Konzept genauso einsetzt wie Asus, fände ich es interessant, zu erfahren: 

- wie sind die Temps in einem Gehäuse mit üblichen 3 Lüftern (z. B. Lian Li Midi Tower) 

Lüfterdrehzahlanalyse: 

- Wann springt der Lüfter an (Temperatur) und mit welcher Drehzahl ? 

- wie weit geht er hoch, wo stabilisiert er sich nach andauernder Belastung?

- wie weit geht er nach dem Spielen wieder runter und wo stabilisiert er sich, bevor er aus geht?

- Wann geht er aus? 

Dabei immer auch die Temps messen, u. a. auch Spawas - manche Leute haben hier ja das Vorurteil, so was sei Gift für die spawas, wenn die Asus z. B. einfache Games komplett passiv rendert. Was ich zwar nicht glaube, weil Asus höchstwahrscheinlich kein RMA-Monster auf den Markt bringen will, aber das Vorurteil existiert nunmal hier.

MfG,
Ile. 



Cyrus10000 schrieb:


> Generell würde ich mir wünschen dass die Tests vor allem im Bereich Lautstärke bei Lüfter und kühler  detaillierter angegeben werden. Ich weiß das ist ein breites Spektrum an Anforderungen der Leute gibt aber man sollte wirklich versuchen wirklich alles abzudecken von lautlos bis hin zu  Overclocker in tauglichen maximal Einstellung. Das ganze natürlich unter Angabe der Umdrehungen pro Minute.



Da wäre ich auch dafür!


----------



## hugo-03 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Thema was immer wieder angesprochen wird im Heft und Video, aber ich denke mal bei den meisten doch (wie bei mir auch) ein Buch mit Sieben Siegeln.

Ram-Basic: Größe in GB und Mhz sind den meisten noch klar, aber Timmings entschlüsseln/was ist besser z.B. CL9-9-9-24, lohnen sich höhre getakte Ram´s, wenn die CPU Offziell nicht unterstützt z.B. Haswell mit 2400 MHz oder 1866 Mhz

Ram im OC System: Auf was muss man achten, wie passe den ram an ein übertaktetes System usw.


----------



## Abductee (23. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würd mir in der nächsten PCGH einen Hinweis wünschen auf den Kühlermurks der EVGA 970 ACX.
Bzw. könnt ihr der Sache mal auf den Grund gehen? Die Aussage von EVGA das die Kühlung ausreichend ist, kann doch nur ein Scherz sein.
EVGA Respond to Possible Design Flaw on GTX 970 ACX | eTeknix


----------



## Cleriker (24. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Um so schlimmer, dass es genau diese Karten im SLI Angebot beim Käsekönig gibt.


----------



## Grestorn (24. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Unter Wasser seten, dann ist das Problem Geschichte 

Das ist m.E. eh der Hauptgrund auf EVGA zu setzen. Möchte man bei Luftkühlung bleiben, gibt es sicher bessere Angebote.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd mir in der nächsten PCGH einen Hinweis wünschen auf den Kühlermurks der EVGA 970 ACX.
> Bzw. könnt ihr der Sache mal auf den Grund gehen? Die Aussage von EVGA das die Kühlung ausreichend ist, kann doch nur ein Scherz sein.
> EVGA Respond to Possible Design Flaw on GTX 970 ACX | eTeknix


 
Wir haben derzeit nur die 970 _[edit: FTW]_ ACX 2.0 da, und die hat ein andere Kühldesign. Eine durchgehende Bodenplatte, bei der es naturgemäß keine Auflageprobleme gibt.


----------



## FreezerX (25. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit einem RMA-Test der großen vier Mainboard Hersteller? 

Vier verschiedene Mainboards mit einem Defekt unter vier verschiedenen Namen an einen Shop zurückschicken (Shop, da nicht alle Hersteller direkte Abwicklung mit Endkunden anbieten) und gucken was dabei passiert.
Das auch noch ausgekleidet mit einem Bericht darüber, wie die RMA-Kette gewöhnlich abläuft.


----------



## Abductee (25. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wir haben derzeit nur die 970 ACX 2.0 da, und die hat ein andere Kühldesign. Eine durchgehende Bodenplatte, bei der es naturgemäß keine Auflageprobleme gibt.


 Ist das sicher?
Meiner Info nach haben nur die FTW-Modelle die gute Bodenplatte, alle anderen haben das mit den zwei Heatpipes.
evga acx cooler defect? eteknix.com thinks so. - EVGA Forums


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Genau die haben wir da – die FTW mit ACX 2.0. Test in der neuen PCGH, die die ersten glücklichen Abonnenten schon morgen bekommen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ist das sicher?
> Meiner Info nach haben nur die FTW-Modelle die gute Bodenplatte, alle anderen haben das mit den zwei Heatpipes.
> evga acx cooler defect? eteknix.com thinks so. - EVGA Forums


Siehe Vötter. Das FTW war gut versteckt auf dem Kühler angebracht.


----------



## DerJott (26. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
ich würde mir für eine der kommenden Ausgaben mal einen Bericht über "gehypte" Technik wünschen, die sich dann aber doch nicht auf dem Markt durchsetzen konnte. Ich denke dabei an die miniDisc, NVIDIA Vision (die Brille), Razer Hydra usw. Grabt doch mal spannende, skurrile und interessante Hardware-Konzepte aus und erzählt ihre Geschichten. Eventuell könnt ihr ja einen Verantwortlichen für ein Interview bekommen.  Eventuell eine mehrteilige Reihe. Bestimmt wäre es auch interessant, Indi-Entwickler bzw. ihre Produkte vorzustellen, die zwar ambitioniert waren, aber dennoch gescheitert sind. The Peregrine z.B.


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi, mich würde interessieren wie die Chancen stehen, dass das Thema AiO-Wasserkühlungen für Grafikkarten den Weg ins Heft findet? Ist das eher unrealistisch, da bei den Lesern wenig Interesse an diesem Thema besteht?

Caseking hat geeignete Produkte im Angebot, die ihr als Testsample anfodern könntet:

King Kit NZXT KRAKEN X40 + G10 GPU Adapter - schwarz


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In der 08/2014 hat Raff bereits den Accelero Hybrid II getestet. Weitere Tests werden sicherlich folgen, aber das Thema ist in der Tat nicht so stark nachgefragt, dass wir es regelmäßig aufgreifen würden.


----------



## ebastler (26. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mal mit einem generellen Test von AiO WaKüs? Ich mag fette Luftkühler lieber, aber zu AiOs kursieren die verschiedensten kontroversen Meinungen. Flüsterleise, sacklaut. Fast wie eine echte WaKü, schwächer als ein dicker Luftkühler.

Könntet ihr da mal etwas Klärung bringen? Und das neue Ding von Raijintek gleich testen? Das schaut interessant aus...
http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=18


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir für die Zukunft einen Test wünschen, bis zu welchem Niveau man Monitore modden bzw. selbst bauen kann (Gaming, Grafik- und Videobearbeitung).
Auf der Mainpage wurde ja soeben der Artikel über den Kaffeautomaten-Monitor veröffentlicht.
Außerdem sollte natürlich auch der Arbeitsaufwand (sowie benötigtes Fachwissen) und die P/L im Vordergrund stehen.


----------



## wolflux (27. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Hi, mich würde interessieren wie die Chancen stehen, dass das Thema AiO-Wasserkühlungen für Grafikkarten den Weg ins Heft findet? Ist das eher unrealistisch, da bei den Lesern wenig Interesse an diesem Thema besteht?
> 
> Caseking hat geeignete Produkte im Angebot, die ihr als Testsample anfodern könntet:
> 
> King Kit NZXT KRAKEN X40 + G10 GPU Adapter - schwarz


 
Würde mich auch interessieren,  da sie eine wiederverwendbare Wakü. ist. Gerade auch bei den neuen GTX9x0 für gute ausreichende OC.- Ergebnisse sorgen könnte. ☺
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## Olstyle (28. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Reine GPU-Kühler die den Rest der Karte auslassen sind in Wakükreisen eher verpönt bzw. nur bei kleinen Karten im Einsatz. Wenn dann noch eine Hybridlösung mit Lüfter daraus wird ist man aus dem Thema Wakü schon mit einem Bein raus. Was bleibt ist also ein Test als einfacher Ersatzkühler in der Lukü-Klasse und da ist der Preis dann doch arg hoch für.


----------



## tfg95 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ab wann darf man mit einem (ausführlichen) bewerteten 2011-3 Mainboardtest rechnen?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



tfg95 schrieb:


> Ab wann darf man mit einem (ausführlichen) bewerteten 2011-3 Mainboardtest rechnen?


 
In der PCGH 12/2014. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## The Rock (28. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Diese "Heimreports" sind ziemlich interessant und ihr könnt ja für das nächste Heft 4 Leuten eine GTX980 oder so geben.  Nee, aber solche Aufrüstberichte sind zum Teil interessanter als der blanke Test mit ein paar Benchmarks.


----------



## tfg95 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> In der PCGH 12/2014.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Das klingt gut.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> In der 08/2014 hat Raff bereits den Accelero Hybrid II getestet. Weitere Tests werden sicherlich folgen, aber das Thema ist in der Tat nicht so stark nachgefragt, dass wir es regelmäßig aufgreifen würden.



Danke Torsten dass du auf die Frage reagiert hast. Es wäre super, wenn du noch eine Kühllösung dieser Art testen würdest.

Regelmäßig einen Test zu diesem Thema zu veröffentlichen ist bei aktuell zwei Produkten dieser Art (Accelero Hybrid II und NZXT Kraken G10) auch nicht nötig. In der Ausgabe 02/2013 wurde der Accelero Hybrid 7970 (nicht mehr erhältlich) und in der Ausgabe 08/2014 der Accelero Hybrid II getestet.

Die NZXT Kraken G10 ist seit November 2013 auf geizhals gelistet und grenzt sich in ihren Eigenschaften vom Hybrid II ab. Sie ermöglicht eine aktive Kühlung der übrigen Bauteile auf der Grafikkarte, lässt sich auf Grafikkarten mit einer Platine im Eigendesign einsetzten und kann mit AiO-Wasserkühlungen kombiniert werden, die bis hinauf zu einem 360 mm Radiator alle Radiatorgrößen unterstützen.

Mich würde z.B. interessieren, ob sich die Temperatur der Spannungswandler durch die direkte Belüftung (ohne einen großen Kühlkörper als Hinderniss) durch den 92 mm Lüfter deutlich verbessert, wann diese einseitige Belüftung tatsächlich zum Problem wird und wie stark der Einfluss auf die CPU Temperatur ist, wenn die Abwärme der Grafikkarte über den Radiator nicht ins Gehäuse abgegeben wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## consumer (30. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test aktueller optischer 5.25" Slimline Laufwerke wie z.B. LG Electronics BT30N, Samsung SN-506BB oder Panasonic UJ265 wäre spitze. 
In vielen kleineren Gehäusen ist nur Platz für solche Slimline Laufwerke und in manchen sogar nur mit Slot In Einzug.
Wie auch schon Reinard Staudacher zuletzt geschrieben hat ist es schwer geworden brauchbare Informationen z.B. zur Lautstärke zu bekommen. 
Seit der PCGH 04/2012 hat es keinen Test mehr zu 5.25" Slimline Laufwerken gegeben und ein hervorragend detaillierter Test wie in 
PCGH 02/2011 wäre perfekt.


----------



## Cleriker (30. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gerade der von dir angesprochene, mangelnde Platz im Gehäuse ist das Problem.
Wenn das Laufwerk zu allen Seiten gut eingearbeitet ist, wird sich der Schall im Gehäuse gebrochen und es kommt hauptsächlich durch die klappe zu Geräuschen. Ist das Laufwerk aber eher frei (also keine zusätzlichen Hindernisse mehr, direkt neben einem sichtfenster, oder ein slot-in), lassen sie sich sehr schwer vergleichen. Zudem müsste man ein bestimmtes Gehäuse, quasi als Referenz, auswählen.  Vorschläge?


----------



## consumer (30. September 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Gerade der von dir angesprochene, mangelnde Platz im Gehäuse ist das Problem.
> Wenn das Laufwerk zu allen Seiten gut eingearbeitet ist, wird sich der Schall im Gehäuse gebrochen und es kommt hauptsächlich durch die klappe zu Geräuschen. Ist das Laufwerk aber eher frei (also keine zusätzlichen Hindernisse mehr, direkt neben einem sichtfenster, oder ein slot-in), lassen sie sich sehr schwer vergleichen. Zudem müsste man ein bestimmtes Gehäuse, quasi als Referenz, auswählen.  Vorschläge?


 
Als Testgehäuse fände ich das Antec ISK 600 und für Laufwerke mit Slot-In Einzug wie z.B. Panasonic UJ265 das SilverStone Sugo SG08-LITE passend.


----------



## alfalfa (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich habe es zwar eben schon hier geschrieben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...redaktion-die-pcgh-abgabewoche-bildern-3.html , aber ich wünsche mir den Test von Maxwell-Karten mit DHES Kühlern.

Und was für mich wirklich mal ein Thema für einen Praxistest wäre (schrieb ich auch schon im anderen Thread):
Was ist insgesamt leiser und / oder kühler: Ein System mit einer leisen Grafikkarte, die bis zu einer bestimmten Temperatur mit stehenden Lüftern läuft, oder ein System mit einer GraKa, die ihre Abwärme direkt über die Slotblende abführt und somit das System nicht zusätzlich aufheizt, wodurch CPU- und Gehäuselüfter theoretisch weniger zu tun haben.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



alfalfa schrieb:


> Und was für mich wirklich mal ein Thema für einen Praxistest wäre (schrieb ich auch schon im anderen Thread):
> Was ist insgesamt leiser und / oder kühler: Ein System mit einer leisen Grafikkarte, die bis zu einer bestimmten Temperatur mit stehenden Lüftern läuft, oder ein System mit einer GraKa, die ihre Abwärme direkt über die Slotblende abführt und somit das System nicht zusätzlich aufheizt, wodurch CPU- und Gehäuselüfter theoretisch weniger zu tun haben.



Das hängt von so vielen Faktoren (Gehäuse, TDP/ Abwärme der einzelnen Komponenten, Layout des Kühlkörpers und der Lüfter...etc.)ab, sodass ein solcher Vergleich sicherlich nicht sinnvoll umsetzbar ist.


----------



## alfalfa (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Das hängt von so vielen Faktoren (Gehäuse, TDP/ Abwärme der einzelnen Komponenten, Layout des Kühlkörpers und der Lüfter...etc.)ab, sodass ein solcher Vergleich sicherlich nicht sinnvoll umsetzbar ist.


 
Da hast du sicher Recht. Aber kann man nicht eine allgemeine Aussage treffen, wenn man z.B. erst eine GTX 970 mit DHES-Kühler und dann eine z.B. Palit Jet Stream oder Asus Strix in ein und dem selben System testet, ob es Vor- oder Nachteile hat, wenn die Abwärme direkt am Slot ausgestoßen wird?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Im Groben kann man sich das Meiste selbst ausmalen.
Falls die Gehäuse und CPU Kühlung stark genug ist, ist eine Axialbelüftung die bessere Wahl.
Hat man wenig Platz und/oder eine mäßige Kühlung, kann sich unter Umständen ein DHE Kühler rentieren.
Entscheidend ist eben auch immer die Größe des Kühlkörpers.

Das Problem ist dadurch auch das Testsystem selbst.
Je schwächer eben die Gehäuse- und CPU-Kühlung ist, desto besser steht die Direct Heat Exhaust Kühlung da.
Je stärker die Gehäuse- und CPU- Kühlung ist, desto besser schneidet der Axialkühler ab.

Außerdem ist die Auswahl an Axial belüfteten Karten wesentlich umfangreicher.
Bei der GTX970 würde ein Test aber evtl. auch ganz andere Ergebnisse liefern als auf einer wesentlich heißeren R9 290X oder gar 295X.
Wohingegen eine GTX750/Ti auch sehr gut passiv gekühlt werden kann.


----------



## alfalfa (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Bei der GTX970 würde ein Test aber evtl. auch ganz andere Ergebnisse liefern als auf einer wesentlich heißeren R9 290X oder gar 295X.
> Wohingegen eine GTX750/Ti auch sehr gut passiv gekühlt werden kann.



Und genau deswegen würde mich das im Falle der GTX 970 so brennend interessieren.
 Klar, ist das Gehäuse gut belüftet, ist DHES nicht so wichtig. Aber bringt es vielleicht trotzdem auch bei guter Durchlüftung dahingehend Vorteile, dass das Gesamtsystem kühler und somit leiser bleibt, wenn (falls) es sich weniger aufheizt?
 Wahrscheinlich muss ich das selbst rausfinden.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mal mit einem Artikel über Broadwell, Skylake und Skymont?
Das letzte was ich so gelesen habe ist schon ein paar Monate her.
Keiner weiß was wann wie wo erscheinen wird.
Eventuell könnte ihr Licht ins Dunkel bringen.


----------



## TechBone (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir mehr über OS alternativen


----------



## over-clocker (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal ein FX (OC) in kombiantion mit einer GTX980 interresieren.

Wie sich das gespann im vergleich zu Intel schlägt bei hohen Auslösungen in aktuellen Games


----------



## Grestorn (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



TechBone schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir mehr über OS alternativen


In einem PC *Game* Magazin? Sorry, aber auch die Steambox ist keine echte Alternative. Nur für MS Hasser.


----------



## poweruser181 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich würde mir einen aktuellen Vergleich verschiedener großer Gehäuselüfter Wünschen


----------



## LTB (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Weniger SSDs im Einkaufsführer. Sind eh alle gefühlt gleich schnell 
Dafür mehr MoBos rein, auch mal welche ohne OC Variante. Zb H/B anstatt Z beim Intel Chipsatz.


----------



## MZ259 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir mal was zu Wasserkühlugen und Soundkarten als Alternative zu Onboardsoundchips wünschen (nicht unbedingt die für 100€ und teuerer). Mit den SSDs würde ich mich meinem Vorgänger anschließen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was zu Wasserkühlungen wäre denn am interessantesten?

In den letzten 12 Monaten hatten wir bereits eine allgemeine Übersicht/Hilfestellung zur Planung (einschließlich Vergleich von Radiatoren-Größen) und Tests von GPU-Kühlern, CPU-Kühler, 3x120 Radiatoren, 3x140 Radiatoren und Pumpen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja ich warte immer noch auf den Test der Aquacomputer Gigant Serie Radiatoren  Am besten gleich den 3360  Das wäre meiner Meinung nach am interessantesten. 
Aqua Computer Webshop - Radiatoren & Zub.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da nun die 1.0.0 RC von Assetto Corsa released wurde, wünsche ich mir einen großen Benchmark Test.


----------



## HighGrow22 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich würde mir mal einen schönen umfangreichen overclocking-guide für cpu,gpu und ram wünschen .... 
so ein richtig schönes how-to mit aktuellen plattformen  mit z97 chipsatz, x99 usw.
overclocking gpu  -> r9 290 auf augenhöhe mit gtx 970/980 usw.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Beim CPU-OC wären imo mal mögliche Namen(manches hat ja fast bei jedem Hersteller seine eigene Bezeichnung) Nutzen und Limits von Nebenspannungen (VTT, PLL etc.) interessant.


----------



## wolflux (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vieleicht war das Thema schon, interessant wäre es für mich zu Wissen wie Quad-Channel überhaupt funktioniert. 
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da verstehe ich die Frage nicht? Meinst du, wann welcher Speichercontroller von welchem Kern mit Daten beliefert wird oder sowas?


----------



## BikeRider (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich über eine regelmäßige Doppelseite "Neues aus der Computerszene" freuen mit Themen wie:


Das gibt es aktuell zum Thema Amiga zu berichten (würde ich mich besonders freuen)
Aktuelles über Linux- PCs und Linux- Gaming
Aktuelles über Apple- PCs und Apple Gaming


----------



## AMD-CPU (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal ein Test zu dem neuen Athlon X4 860K interessieren, vorallem ein OC-Test im Vergleich zum Athlon X4 750/760K und Pentium G3258 währe da interessant.

Vielleicht könntet ihr mal einen Test für günstige Spiele-CPU´s um die 60€ machen.


----------



## cultraider (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde als Thema mal interessieren, inwiefern ältere Prozessoren, wenn man diese übertakten, noch mit neuen mithalten.
Vor allem die leicht betagten erste und zweite Generation i5 (760, 2500k) und die Phenom II, FX (4 & 6C) Reihe.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Für den Phenom II X4, den i7-920, den FX-4300 und den FX-6350 hatten wir genau das in Ausgabe 09/2014 (Klick zur Nachbestellung) im Rahmen der „CPUs für Sparfüchse.“  Den i5-2500K muss man gar nicht so dolle übertakten, damit er noch immer sehr gut dasteht.


----------



## cultraider (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, wenn ich mir die Liste bei euch im Heft anschaue scheint er @Stock speed schon ein bisschen abgeschlagen zu sein was min fps betrifft im Gegensatz zu den aktuellen Haswell Prozis. Da würde mich mal interessieren wie er mit 4-4,5 Ghz mithalten würde.
Ist ja hier auch nur ein Wunsch- und kein Forderungsthread


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



cultraider schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich mir die Liste bei euch im Heft anschaue scheint er @Stock speed schon ein bisschen abgeschlagen zu sein was min fps betrifft im Gegensatz zu den aktuellen Haswell Prozis. Da würde mich mal interessieren wie er mit 4-4,5 Ghz mithalten würde.
> Ist ja hier auch nur ein Wunsch- und kein Forderungsthread


 
Normalerweise kannst du, sofern du sowohl den Uncore (bei AMD Northbridge und HT-Link) als auch Kern- und Ramtakt gleichermaßen anhebst, fast von einer 1:1 Skalierung zur Leistung rechnen.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo,

ich hätte gern mal einen Artikel zum neuen Nvidia Feature DSR.
Was ich mir da genau wünsche?
-Benches Benches Benches
-Leistungsbetrachtungen (ggf. gegenüber nativer Auflösungen oder Downsampling)
-Speicherauslastung (ggf. gegenüber nativer Auflösung oder Downsampling)
-Benches in "5k"(Für mich mit einem 2560*1440 Screen die interessantere Variante)
-Betrachtung der einzelnen DSR Stufen (Wird das Bild bei irgendeinem Faktor unscharf, wie es afaik bei Downsampling ist, wenn man Zwischenauflsöungen(Bei Full Hd z.b. irgendwas zwischen 2880*1620 und 3840*2160) einstellt.

Tipps bezüglich Smoothness Settings, eventuell Vergleichsbilder.


Ich denke damit könnte man ein paar Seiten füllen. Und ich würde auch sagen, das es den Aufwand wert ist, das es sich mmn um ein wirklich gutes Feature handelt.

Auf ner Lan am WE konnte ich damit zum beispiel COD 2(ja zwei) in 5120*2880 spielen. 

Gruß,
Mic


----------



## ich558 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände es super wenn ihr mal einen Test macht in dem Ex High End Hardware in aktuellen Spielen eingesetzt wird.

Hab mir selbst kürzlich zum Spaß eine 8800 Ultra gekauft und bin fast aus den Socken gefallen als Grid Autosport auf Hoch in 1920*1200 mit 40 FPS ab Start über den Bildschirm flimmerte 

Oder was ein SLI aus der genannten Karte heute noch reißen kann wäre sehr interessant finde ich


----------



## Rolk (3. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mir ist heute aufgefallen das es schon einige R9 270X mit 4 GB VRAM gibt. Tests sind aber Mangelware. Den Notstand könntet ihr mal beheben.


----------



## _chiller_ (3. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Mir ist heute aufgefallen das es schon einige R9 270X mit 4 GB VRAM gibt. Tests sind aber Mangelware. Den Notstand könntet ihr mal beheben.


Die Teile liegen allerdings preislich auf dem Niveau von sehr guten R9 280-Modellen, mit denen sie rein von der Leistung her nicht konkurrieren können. Meiner Meinung nach ist die R9 270X 4GB aufgrund der engen Preisstaffelung in der Mittelklasse eher unattraktiv.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte gern mal einen Artikel zum neuen Nvidia Feature DSR.
> Was ich mir da genau wünsche?
> ...


 
In der PCGH 12/2014 haben wir einen Artikel "Maxwell-Praxis" mit einem DSR-Teil. Mehr gibt's einstweilen hier: Geforce: DSR-Downsampling für Fermi/Kepler/Maxwell - So geht's, das bringt's 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (3. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> In der PCGH 12/2014 haben wir einen Artikel "Maxwell-Praxis" mit einem DSR-Teil. Mehr gibt's einstweilen hier: Geforce: DSR-Downsampling für Fermi/Kepler/Maxwell - So geht's, das bringt's
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Mh, wie drück ich das jetzt am besten aus?

mh...
Wie wärs damit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ur9Rq3e9MSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klarostorix (4. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mal mit einem Vergleich der Garantiebedingungen verschiedener Hersteller (im Board- und GPU-Bereich)? Ich schlage mich nämlich momentan mit Asus herum, die ja leider dem Endkunden gegenüber eigentlich keinen Garantieanspruch zusprechen, sondern nur dem Zwischenhändler...


----------



## Rolk (4. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die Teile liegen allerdings preislich auf dem Niveau von sehr guten R9 280-Modellen, mit denen sie rein von der Leistung her nicht konkurrieren können. Meiner Meinung nach ist die R9 270X 4GB aufgrund der engen Preisstaffelung in der Mittelklasse eher unattraktiv.


 
Die R9 280 wird aber eher früher als später wegfallen und die R9 270X 4GB können ja noch im Preis fallen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



The Rock schrieb:


> Diese "Heimreports" sind ziemlich interessant und ihr könnt ja für das nächste Heft 4 Leuten eine GTX980 oder so geben.  Nee, aber solche Aufrüstberichte sind zum Teil interessanter als der blanke Test mit ein paar Benchmarks.


 
Freu dich schon mal auf die PCGH 01/2015, da haben wir wieder etwas Leckeres für euch vorbereitet. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## HeinzNeu (4. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Habt Ihr dann auch endlich mal Vergleiche von PCIe_3.0 zu PCIe._2.0?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In der neuen 12/14 finden sich auch Messungen mit GTX 970 SLI und PCI-Express 2.0 x16/x16 und x8/x8. Da Leistungsunterschiede zwischen PCI-Express 2.0 x16 und 3.0 x8 extrem selten sind, sollten die zahlreichen Messungen mit PCI-Express 3.0 x8 (780ti und R9 290x in 4 Spielen jeweils Single, Dual und Triple Konfiguration) ebenfalls Orientierung geben.


----------



## HeinzNeu (4. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der Artikel ist mir bekannt. Allerdings gibt er tatsächlich nur eine "Orientierung". Ich vermisse einen Vergleich von SLI-Systemen PCIe_3.0 und PCIe_2.0.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich behalte es im Hinterkopf, aber in Anbetracht der sehr geringen Verbreitung von SLI-Systemen unter Nutzern älterer Hardware (die letzte Vorstellung einer PCI-Express 2.0 Plattform liegt immerhin vier Jahre zurück) ist ein extra Test unwahrscheinlich. GPUs und CPUs aus weiteren Leistungsklassen sind für eine größere Zahl von Lesern relevant, zumal 2.0 x16 und 3.0 x8 technisch nahe beieinander liegen.


----------



## HeinzNeu (4. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vielen Dank dafür, dass Du das Thema im Hinterkopf behalten möchtest.
Im Heft 09/2014 war der Vergleich von PCIe_3.0 zu PCIe_2.0 für die kommende Ausgabe bereits angekündigt. Nachdem im Heft 10/2014 die Testreihe hierzu ausgefallen war, habe ich damals Raff gefragt, wann sich die Redaktion voraussichtlich damit befassen wird. Nach seiner Auskunft war der annoncierte Vergleich lediglich aufgeschoben, aber nicht aufgehoben.

Mein vielleicht penetrantes Interesse stützt sich nicht zuletzt auf einen Artikel in Wikipedia, wonach sich die Burstrate von PCIe_3.0 gegenüber PCIe_2.0 fast verdoppeln würde. Daher vermute ich immer noch, dass sich dies insbesondere bei einem SLI-System deutlich bemerkbar machen müsste. 
Die theoretischen Zahlen einer "Burstrate" sind natürlich das eine, die tatsächlichen Auswirkungen, beispielsweise auf die frames, sind jedoch das andere. 
Möglicherweise habt Ihr mal ein "Winterloch" und könnt das mit einem PCIe_3.0 vers. PCIe_2.0-Testverfahren stopfen.


----------



## Olstyle (4. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dass sich die Bandbreite von 2.0 auf 3.0 wieder verdoppelt hat ist schlicht Tatsache. Nur heißt das ja nicht, dass man die Bandbreite benötigt. Ein aktuelles Midrangesystem(also DDR3 Dualchannel) hat z.B. eher weniger Speicherbandbreite als ein PCIe 3.0 x16 Anschluss. Wo soll man die Daten zum Auslasten da her nehmen?


----------



## MusicX123 (4. November 2014)

Huhu, 
Für mich und vermutlich auch andere wären Tests über Mosfet-/Chipsatzkühler für Mainboards der neuen Z97-Reihe und X99-Reihe. 

MfG MusicX


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Thema könntet ihr vielleicht mal aufnehmen. Bei den Publishern nachfragen warum es beim PC keine Blu Ray Versionen gibt. Anscheinend werden die Spiele ja immer größer, ich sag nur mal NBA 2k15 mit 50 GB. Und wir haben nur die Wahl zwischen runterladen (lol mit DSL 6000 oder bei vielen noch weniger) oder DVD´s kaufen.
Wenn schon die Konsolen BR nutzt, kann es doch nicht so schwer sein das am PC auch anzubieten.


----------



## alfalfa (5. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das Thema könntet ihr vielleicht mal aufnehmen. Bei den Publishern nachfragen warum es beim PC keine Blu Ray Versionen gibt. Anscheinend werden die Spiele ja immer größer, ich sag nur mal NBA 2k15 mit 50 GB. Und wir haben nur die Wahl zwischen runterladen (lol mit DSL 6000 oder bei vielen noch weniger) oder DVD´s kaufen.
> Wenn schon die Konsolen BR nutzt, kann es doch nicht so schwer sein das am PC auch anzubieten.



Hmm.... dann hätten User wie ich zumindest einen Anreiz, sich mal ein BR-Laufwerk zu kaufen.
 Bisher habe ich keine Notwendigkeit gesehen und mir diese Anschaffung schlicht gespart.
 Scheinbar läuft ja eh alles auf Download und Cloud hinaus, ist wohl die Zukunft und treibt den Netzausbau voran.
 So sehr man sich auch dagegen sträuben mag - mit einer schnellen Leitung alles überall verfügbar zu haben (auch wenn man zum gläsernen Nutzer wird) hat auch seine Vorteile, wenn man an die Zeiten von zerkratzten optischen Medien, die mit der Zeit naturgemäß Gebrauchsspuren erhalten oder noch viel weiter in die Zeiten von Magnetspeichermedien zurückdenkt, die mit der Zeit einfach dem Verschleiß unterliegen.
 Eigentlich könnte man mittlerweile auch alles auf SDHC-Karten vertreiben, denn die werden einem ja hinterhergeschmissen und haben mitunter auch eine bessere Lesegeschwindigkeit.
 Insofern könnte man ebenso fragen: Warum werden Spiele nicht auf diesen Medien vertrieben?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Mein vielleicht penetrantes Interesse stützt sich nicht zuletzt auf einen Artikel in Wikipedia, wonach sich die Burstrate von PCIe_3.0 gegenüber PCIe_2.0 fast verdoppeln würde. Daher vermute ich immer noch, dass sich dies insbesondere bei einem SLI-System deutlich bemerkbar machen müsste.
> Die theoretischen Zahlen einer "Burstrate" sind natürlich das eine, die tatsächlichen Auswirkungen, beispielsweise auf die frames, sind jedoch das andere.



Die auf Wikipedia gewählte Bezeichnung ist meiner Meinung nach irreführend. Im Gegensatz zu einem strukturierten Datenträger, bei dem zusammenhängende Informationen schneller gelesen werden (eine HDD-Spur, eine Zeile im RAM, ein Flash-Block), gibt es bei PCI-Express meines Wissens nach keine "Burst"-Zugriffe. Es geht zwar Bandbreite an die Fehlerkorrektur verloren (in den Wiki-Tabellen bereits berücksichtigt) und Steuerungsdaten fressen einen weiteren Teil. Aber letztlich sollte der Unterschied zwischen theoretischer und effektiver Datenrate (data / transaction layer) bei PCI-E 2.0 und 3.0 ähnlich sein. Die effektiv nutzbare Datenrate verdoppelt sich somit tatsächlich annähernd.

Ob sich das bemerkbar macht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt und wir haben es eben am Beispiel von PCI-E 3.0 x8 getestet. Dessen Bandbreite ist nahezu identisch mit PCI-E 2.0 x16: Beinahe doppelte Bandbreite pro Link trifft auf halb so viele Links. Zusätzlich 2.0 x16 zu testen dürfte keine neuen Erkenntnisse liefern. Vorerst scheinen 8 GB/s statt 16 GB/s PCI-E-Bandbreite nur in Ausnahmefällen einen Unterschied für SLI zu machen.



> Möglicherweise habt Ihr mal ein "Winterloch" und könnt das mit einem PCIe_3.0 vers. PCIe_2.0-Testverfahren stopfen.



Wir haben eher Sommerlöcher 
Nach dem vorweihnachtlichen Showdown folgen in der Regel Computex und Cebit und dann ist es nicht mehr weit bis zum Frühjahrs IDF und und.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Dass sich die Bandbreite von 2.0 auf 3.0 wieder verdoppelt hat ist schlicht Tatsache. Nur heißt das ja nicht, dass man die Bandbreite benötigt. Ein aktuelles Midrangesystem(also DDR3 Dualchannel) hat z.B. eher weniger Speicherbandbreite als ein PCIe 3.0 x16 Anschluss. Wo soll man die Daten zum Auslasten da her nehmen?


 
Bereits DDR3-1066 (PC3-8500) sollte im Dual Channel die 16 GB/s eines PCI-Express 3.0 x16 stemmen können, bei gängigen DDR3-1600 bis -2400 bleiben auch genug Reserven für die Bedürfnisse der CPU. Einzig der 2,6 GHz 16 Bit HT-Link von AM3+ würde oberhalb von 10 Lanes PCI-E 3.0 limitieren. Aber dafür gibt es ja auch nur ein PCI-E 3.0 Mainboard.


----------



## Klarostorix (5. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit einem Vergleich der Garantiebedingungen verschiedener Hersteller (im Board- und GPU-Bereich)? Ich schlage mich nämlich momentan mit Asus herum, die ja leider dem Endkunden gegenüber eigentlich keinen Garantieanspruch zusprechen, sondern nur dem Zwischenhändler...


Push


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

-_- ich hatte den Duplex-Durchsatz, also 32GB/s im Kopf. Macht bei einfacher Richtung Ram->Vram natürlich trotzdem nur 16GB/s


----------



## BikeRider (5. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über eine regelmäßige Doppelseite "Neues aus der Computerszene" freuen mit Themen wie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Push  .


----------



## orca113 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würden VPN Clients interesieren.


----------



## Skysnake (7. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die auf Wikipedia gewählte Bezeichnung ist meiner Meinung nach irreführend. Im Gegensatz zu einem strukturierten Datenträger, bei dem zusammenhängende Informationen schneller gelesen werden (eine HDD-Spur, eine Zeile im RAM, ein Flash-Block), gibt es bei PCI-Express meines Wissens nach keine "Burst"-Zugriffe. Es geht zwar Bandbreite an die Fehlerkorrektur verloren (in den Wiki-Tabellen bereits berücksichtigt) und Steuerungsdaten fressen einen weiteren Teil. Aber letztlich sollte der Unterschied zwischen theoretischer und effektiver Datenrate (data / transaction layer) bei PCI-E 2.0 und 3.0 ähnlich sein. Die effektiv nutzbare Datenrate verdoppelt sich somit tatsächlich annähernd.


Wenn die PCI-E Pakete gleich groß sind ja, man müsste aber nochmal nachschauen, ob 3.0 nicht auch größere Pakete ermöglicht, bzw eben die neuen Platformen diese verwenden.

Da kann es schon sehr extreme Unterschiede geben 



> Ob sich das bemerkbar macht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt und wir haben es eben am Beispiel von PCI-E 3.0 x8 getestet. Dessen Bandbreite ist nahezu identisch mit PCI-E 2.0 x16: Beinahe doppelte Bandbreite pro Link trifft auf halb so viele Links. Zusätzlich 2.0 x16 zu testen dürfte keine neuen Erkenntnisse liefern. Vorerst scheinen 8 GB/s statt 16 GB/s PCI-E-Bandbreite nur in Ausnahmefällen einen Unterschied für SLI zu machen.


 Nein bemerkbar sollte sich das in vielen Games nicht machen, wie ihr das ja auch durchaus gezeigt habt in eurer aktuellen Ausgabe. Bei Compute kann es aber auch wieder ganz anders aussehen. Da kann der Transfer zwischen CPU und GPU über PCI-E einen Großteil der Laufzeit ausmachen. Da kann dann PCI-E2.0 vs.30 entscheiden darüber ob es schneller oder sogar langsamer als auf der CPU läuft


----------



## Preisi (7. November 2014)

Hätte starkes Interesse an einem neuen Laptoptest mit den vor kurzen erschienenen 9xx GTX Serie von nvidia. Vorzugsweise mit den flacheren Notebooks ala Gigabyte P34w v3 / P35X v3, da hier vor allem die Temperaturentwicklung interessant wäre. (Hält das Kühlsystem in den doch flacheren Gehäusen das system kühl und ist gleichzeitig "leise"?)

MfG preisi


----------



## PCGH_Phil (7. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Praktischerweise gibt's im nächsten Heft Tests zu ein paar Maxwell-Notebooks. Bezüglich Temperaturen ist z.B. das Gigabyte Aorus X7 Pro (GTX 970m SLI) vielleicht sogar noch interessanter 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Spinal (8. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aufgrund der Debatte um die Far Cry 4 Anforderungen würde ich wirklich gerne mal lesen, was genau hinter Gaming Evolved und Its meatn to be played bzw. Nvidia Gameworks steht.
Also was genau macht der Grafikkartenhersteller. Ist es nur Marketing, "erkauft" man sich eine (wenn überhaupt) Optimierung für die eigene Marke oder setzt man aktiv Entwickler ein, um das Team vor Ort bei der Spieleentwicklung zu helfen?
Nvidia hat irgendwann mal behauptet, sie hätte so viele Tools entwickelt und etabliert, da mache man sich keine Sorgen wegen Optimierungen auf AMD (als rauskam dass die neuen Konsolen auf AMD Hardware setzen). Welche Tools sind das und was macht AMD im Gegenzug dazu?

Vielleicht wäre das ja mal eine Idee 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Preisi (8. November 2014)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Praktischerweise gibt's im nächsten Heft Tests zu ein paar Maxwell-Notebooks. Bezüglich Temperaturen ist z.B. das Gigabyte Aorus X7 Pro (GTX 970m SLI) vielleicht sogar noch interessanter
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil



Hört sich ja super an, dann bin ich mal gespannt. Wobei mich die von mir genannten Geräte mehr interessieren würden, da man bezüglich der Nützlichkeit eines SLI-Gespanns innerhalb eines Notebooks, welches ja eigentlich für den mobilen betrieb ausgerichtet ist, streiten kann  mir persönlich würde es auch eher um 15"-Geräte gehen


----------



## dersteini74 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wer es mal mit AMD FM2+ ITX und MATX Board's. Und ein Oc vergleich 860K gegen FX 4350 und Pentium Anniversary
*
*


----------



## Homerclon (8. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde ein Special über AM1-Boards sowie Netzteile <150W (zwangsläufig abseits des ATX-Standards) interessieren.
Vergleichbare Intel-Produkte, sowie zum Vergleich fertige Mini-PCs, sind natürlich auch Willkommen.

Schwerpunkt sollte dabei die Tauglichkeit als Low-Power HTPC sein, daneben noch als Mini-Home-Server.
Spielleistung sollte eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen. Dürften eh nur (sehr) alte Titel sein, die flüssig Spielbar sein werden.
Um das Special zu komplettieren, kann noch passende HTPC & Home-Server Software vorgestellt werden.


----------



## Freakless08 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mein Themenwunsch wäre:
Windows Raubkopien bei eBay

Stichprobenartig bei 10 verschiedenen eBay Händler, Windows 7 und Windows 8(.1) Versionen kaufen (OEM / CoA etc.) und dann die gekaufte Ware an Microsoft senden um diese überprüfen zu lassen ob es originale OEMs sind oder Raubkopien.
Daraus könnte man einen mehrseitigen Bericht machen (4-6 Seiten).
Inhalt

-> Lieferzeit der Händler (Händler A, Händer B ... dabei natürlich nicht die (ebay) Namen nennen)
-> Zustand der Ware (z.B. Qualität der CoA/Key/DVD), irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten?
-> Installation / Onlineaktivierung möglich? Nur Telefonaktiverung? etc.
-> Versand zu Microsoft
-> Rückmeldung von Microsoft bezüglich Überprüfung
-> Kann man selbst überprüfen auf legalität mit "Hausmittel"?
-> Fazit


----------



## orca113 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Fände nochmal Interessant wie der "Verschleiss" bei SSDs vonstatten geht und wann ein wechselzeitpunkt bzw. ein Zeitpunkt zum Austausch der SSD fällig wird.

Ab wann ist es Messbar und spürbar wann sich eine SSD verabschiedet.



> Hätte starkes Interesse an einem neuen Laptoptest mit den vor kurzen erschienenen 9xx GTX Serie von nvidia. Vorzugsweise mit den flacheren Notebooks ala Gigabyte P34w v3 / P35X v3, da hier vor allem die Temperaturentwicklung interessant wäre. (Hält das Kühlsystem in den doch flacheren Gehäusen das system kühl und ist gleichzeitig "leise"?)


 
 Auch hier schliesse ich mich an.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Spinal schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Debatte um die Far Cry 4 Anforderungen würde ich wirklich gerne mal lesen, was genau hinter Gaming Evolved und Its meatn to be played bzw. Nvidia Gameworks steht.
> Also was genau macht der Grafikkartenhersteller. Ist es nur Marketing, "erkauft" man sich eine (wenn überhaupt) Optimierung für die eigene Marke oder setzt man aktiv Entwickler ein, um das Team vor Ort bei der Spieleentwicklung zu helfen?
> Nvidia hat irgendwann mal behauptet, sie hätte so viele Tools entwickelt und etabliert, da mache man sich keine Sorgen wegen Optimierungen auf AMD (als rauskam dass die neuen Konsolen auf AMD Hardware setzen). Welche Tools sind das und was macht AMD im Gegenzug dazu?
> 
> ...


„Da wurden sie bereits geholfen:“
Nvidia Gameworks: Einfach nur schönere Spiele-Grafik oder doch schädlich für die Spiele-Industrie?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn die PCI-E Pakete gleich groß sind ja, man müsste aber nochmal nachschauen, ob 3.0 nicht auch größere Pakete ermöglicht, bzw eben die neuen Platformen diese verwenden.
> ...
> Nein bemerkbar sollte sich das in vielen Games nicht machen, wie ihr das ja auch durchaus gezeigt habt in eurer aktuellen Ausgabe. Bei Compute kann es aber auch wieder ganz anders aussehen. Da kann der Transfer zwischen CPU und GPU über PCI-E einen Großteil der Laufzeit ausmachen. Da kann dann PCI-E2.0 vs.30 entscheiden darüber ob es schneller oder sogar langsamer als auf der CPU läuft


 
Gibt es da große Unterschiede zwischen 2.0 und 3.0 bei gleicher Bandbreite (also x16 gegen x8)?
Falls ja würde ich mich über eine diesbezügliche PN freuen. Ist zwar keine eigenes Spieler-Thema fürs Heft, aber die Hintergründe sollte man im Auge behalten.





dersteini74 schrieb:


> Wie wer es mal mit AMD FM2+ ITX und MATX Board's.



Geht es dir dabei vor allem um die Einsparung gegenüber ATX, um möglichst kompakte Spielerechner oder hast du mit diesen Plattformen einen komplett anderen Anwendungszweck im Sinn? (Oder anders herum gefragt: Warum gerade "FM2+ ITX" und ITX mit allen Herstellern oder FM2+ in allen Größen?)




Homerclon schrieb:


> Mich würde ein Special über AM1-Boards sowie Netzteile <150W (zwangsläufig abseits des ATX-Standards) interessieren.



Was genau interessiert dich denn bei AM1-Mainboards?
Für Spiele ist Plattform kaum zu nutzen und die Ausstattung beschränkt sich meist auf das, was schon in die CPU integriert ist. Ich habe mir schon einmal Gedanken über mögliche Tests gemacht, aber es gibt da sehr wenig zu testen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ich afair schon mal für einen Test auch auf Quellseite vorgeschlagen hatte und bei beiden besprochenen Plattformen Sinn macht:
Ist das Ding für Steams In-Home-Streaming zu gebrauchen? (und wenn ja bis zu welcher Bandbreite)?

Generell könnte LAN-Durchsatz bei den sparsamen Plattformen ein Thema sein wenn man sie als NAS o.Ä. nutzen will. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob der NIC bei AMD im Chipsatz integriert ist oder nicht und hab gerade keine Zeit zur Recherche.


----------



## Xracmoth (10. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünschte mir mal etwas mehr auf das "mittlere Budget" bezogene Artikel; nicht jeder kann sich ne GTX 980 oder ein i7 5820K leisten.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Xracmoth schrieb:


> Ich wünschte mir mal etwas mehr auf das "mittlere Budget" bezogene Artikel; nicht jeder kann sich ne GTX 980 oder ein i7 5820K leisten.


 
Zu dem Thema hatten wir gerade erst:

Gebrauchte Hardware (PCGH-Ausgabe #168 [10/2014], ab Seite 20)
Günstige CPUs bis 100 Euro (PCGH-Ausgabe #167 [09/2014], ab Seite 52)
Grafikkarten bis 200 Euro (PCGH-Ausgabe #167 [09/2014], ab Seite 26)

Meinst du sowas in der Richtung?


----------



## Xracmoth (11. November 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema hatten wir gerade erst:
> 
> [*]Gebrauchte Hardware (PCGH-Ausgabe #168 [10/2014], ab Seite 20)
> [*]Günstige CPUs bis 100 Euro (PCGH-Ausgabe #167 [09/2014], ab Seite 52)
> ...



Jein, Cpus bis 100 Euro gehören doch eher in Office Pcs, der Grafikkarten Artikel bis 200 Euro hat mir sehr gefallen 
Meine Anregungen: NT bis 100 Euro oder empfehlenswerte MBs bis 100 Euro


----------



## Skysnake (11. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Gibt es da große Unterschiede zwischen 2.0 und 3.0 bei gleicher Bandbreite (also x16 gegen x8)?
> Falls ja würde ich mich über eine diesbezügliche PN freuen. Ist zwar keine eigenes Spieler-Thema fürs Heft, aber die Hintergründe sollte man im Auge behalten.


Kommt ganz darauf an, was wo wie arbeitet.

Da kann man keine pauschalen Aussagen treffen. Es kommt vor allem auch immer auf das Gesamtsystem drauf an.

Wenn z.B. eine Platform 4096Bit Payload kann, aber nen Switch dazwischen hängt, der es nicht kann, fällst auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner wieder zurück. Genau wie in dem Fall, dass das PCI-E Device so große Payloads nicht unterstützen kann. Und das BIOS des MBs muss es meines Wissens nach auch.

Das ist aber alles relativ undurchsichtig, einfach weil die entsprechenden Informationen in der Regel einfach fehlen...

Ein guter Einstieg in die Thematik gibt es hier: http://plxtech.com/files/pdf/technical/expresslane/Choosing_PCIe_Packet_Payload_Size.pdf
Wie man sieht, ist eine max Payload von 128Byte teilweise ein ziemlicher Pferdefuß, wobei es eben auch IMMER! auf das Device drauf ankommt, und was es überhaupt kann.

Bei GPUs könnte es aber schon ziemlich viel ausmachen. In der Testbench, die ich für PCI-E Transfers geschrieben habe, gab es einen sehr massiven Unterschied in den unterschiedlichen Buffergrößen entsprechend den PCI-E payloads, wobei ich da nicht 100% sicher sagen kann, das es auch wirklich daran liegt, und nicht an nochmal etwas anderem.

Es gibt dann auch noch posted und nonposted packete. DA gibt es, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann auch nochmal einen Unterschied für die writes, aber 100% sicher kann ich das gerade auch nicht sagen. Um den Protokoll-Layer von PCI-E habe ich mich selbst nicht gekümmert, sondern nur am Rande mal gestreift. Ich hatte da "nur" mit Hardware-Adressen (Kernel Adressspace/Physikalische Adressen also) und mit dem Hardwarelayer, also dem physikalischen Übertragungskanal zu tun.

Wie man im Link sieht, kann max vs min Payload size aber fast so viel ausmachen, wie eine neue PCI-Generation. Real wird man aber meist irgendetwas dazwischen haben, da eben meist eben kleine und große Packete versendet werden müssen. 

Hier wie man einige Sachen auslesen kann PCI express maximal payload size: Finding it and its impact on bandwidth

Und noch ein bischen was zum Protokoll: 
https://www.pcisig.com/developers/m...c_id=e137ab2567c4dc3f974d0f474b80cc0f0a93e9e6
http://www.hotchips.org/wp-content/...-Epub/HC21.23.131.Ajanovic-Intel-PCIeGen3.pdf


----------



## dersteini74 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ganz einfach billigen mini Spielerechner, Intel sys ist mir da zu Teuer.Und AM3+ Gibt es ja nicht wircklich was interesantes was MATX oder ITX betrift.Mich stört es halt am Schreibtisch so ein grossen Tower zu habe daher die Interesse.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Worklog zu einem neuen PCGH-PC im Miniformat.


----------



## Guru4GPU (12. November 2014)

Ich wünsche mir einen Test über das Gerücht,  dass 1600er RAM in Spielen genau so viel bringt wie 2400er (mit intel UND AMD CPUs) bzw min FPS bei 1333 @CL7/9 vs. 2400 CL 10/12, und bitte auch FX Prozzis, denn oft werden bei RAM Tests nur intel oder sehr wenige AMD CPUs gemacht. Danke


----------



## Pokerclock (12. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Mich würde ein Special über AM1-Boards sowie Netzteile <150W (zwangsläufig abseits des ATX-Standards) interessieren.
> Vergleichbare Intel-Produkte, sowie zum Vergleich fertige Mini-PCs, sind natürlich auch Willkommen.



Mich würde in dieser Hinsicht mal ein Test von Notebook-Netzteilen interessieren. Gibt ja genug Modelle auf dem Markt. Ich betreibe meinen Streaming-Rechner auch nur extern über einen DC-Stecker und ein Firstcom-Netzteil.


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal wieder ein Test von WaKühlern interessieren. Der aktuelle EKWB Surpremacy oder der neue Heatkiller 4.0 wäre doch ganz schön in einem Test anzusehen.

Oder vielleicht irgendwas in Sachen WaKü Steuerung.  Vielleicht aufs Aquaero 6 und Poweradjust eingehen. 

Was viele auch interessieren würde, wenn man auf das GTX 970 WaKühler "Problem" eingehen würde. Welcher Kühler passt nun auf welche GTX 970 etc.

Das Thema Acryl Tubing anschneiden. Neue Anschlüsse etc. 


Mit Thorsten habt ihr ja einen Top Mann in eurem Kader, wenns um WaKü Zeug geht Finds gut, dass es die letzten Ausgaben immer etwas über WaKü drin stand. Und wenns nur der kleine mini Artikel über die neuen EKWB Radis ist. Also weiter so


Ich persönlich bin in Sachen WaKü doch recht erfahren, find es aber auch für viele andere WaKü unerfahrene wichtig, dass  weiterhin drauf eingegangen wird. Ihr seid ja aktuell glaub ich sogar die Einzigen die WaKü Stuff in der Print behandeln.


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sollte es mal wieder einen CPU-Kühler Test geben fände ich einen kleinen Generationenvergleich wie letztens bei den Luftkühlern schick. EK Supreme vanilla oder HK 2.5 fallen mir da als Kandidaten ein.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Supremacy Evo und HK 4.0 stehen auf meiner Liste, aber zwei neue Kühler sind noch zuwenig für eine Marktübersicht. Ob ein reiner Generationenvergleich interessant genug für die Mehrheit der Leserschaft ist, müssen wir intern erörtern. Ich werde aber versuchen, auch in der nächsten Marktübersicht zwei weit verbreitete Kühler unterzubringen, damit den direkten Vergleich hat.

Zur 970-Situation müssen die Hersteller aber selbst Stellung beziehen, wir können nicht deren Kompatibilitätslisten pflegen.


----------



## Icedaft (14. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aqua Computer airplex GIGANT 3360 mit aquaero 6 Pro, Kupfer (33308) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das Teil würde mich mal interessieren. 

Vor einigen Jahren gab es mehrere Anbieter für Passiv-Radiatoren, mittlerweile finden sich noch kaum bis keine Anbieter mehr dazu.


----------



## Bummsbirne (14. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In Sachen Gigant kannst du dich auch gern an mich wenden 

bans3i hat auch einen.


----------



## Icedaft (14. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

So wie ich Dich einschätze, hast Du den "passiven" mal kurzerhand derart "aktiviert" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Aqua Computer airplex GIGANT 3360 mit aquaero 6 Pro, Kupfer (33308) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Das Teil würde mich mal interessieren.
> 
> Vor einigen Jahren gab es mehrere Anbieter für Passiv-Radiatoren, mittlerweile finden sich noch kaum bis keine Anbieter mehr dazu.


 Schon paar mal von mir erwähnt worden. Bis jetzt keine Tests im Heft zu finden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bis jetzt.


----------



## Bummsbirne (14. November 2014)

Ooohoo. Nächste Ausgabe?


----------



## HeinzNeu (19. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

By the way:
Ich fände es gut, wenn in der nächsten Ausgabe vielleicht etwas eingehender das Verhältnis von Strap, BCLK, die internen Taktgeber und die Auswirkungen auf PCI-, SATA-Bus etc. erläutert wird.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Ooohoo. Nächste Ausgabe?


 
Für uns schon, für euch die übernächste. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Bummsbirne (19. November 2014)

Ah ok. Vielleicht könntet ihr bezüglich Gigant auch auf einige Dinge eingehen bzw. bei euch testen. Stehen son paar Sachen im Airplex Gigant " News Thread im Wakü Bereich. 

Man musste beim Gigant leider viel selbst rausfinden.

Gute Infos waeren für Andere die Qualität., Montagefreundlichkeit bzgl. Lüfterschienen, mögliche kombos ( AGB, Laing etc.)

Aber das macht ihr schon. Ihr seid ja vom Fach


----------



## DerDoofy (22. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Darf ich schon erfahren, welches Spiel in der nächsten Ausgabe dabei sein wird?
Das interessiert mich gerade brennend. 

Ansonsten interessieren mich bei aktuellen Spielen wie Unity, Far Cry 4, ob man merklich an Leistung sparen kann, wenn bestimmte Details ausgelassen werden, ohne einen merkbaren Verlust an Grafikqualität zu erleiden. Das ist vielleicht für den Großteil der Spieler interessant, da ja selbst die wenigen Top-Karten wie die 290x und Co, die bei wenigen Leuten im Rechner stecken, keine allzu guten Ergebnisse liefern. Gerade mit einer weniger starken CPU.

Also nochmal die Frage aufwerfen, die hier immer wieder zur Sprache kommt: Müssen es immer Ultra-Details sein?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



DerDoofy schrieb:


> Darf ich schon erfahren, welches Spiel in der nächsten Ausgabe dabei sein wird?
> Das interessiert mich gerade brennend.
> 
> Ansonsten interessieren mich bei aktuellen Spielen wie Unity, Far Cry 4, ob man merklich an Leistung sparen kann, wenn bestimmte Details ausgelassen werden, ohne einen merkbaren Verlust an Grafikqualität zu erleiden. Das ist vielleicht für den Großteil der Spieler interessant, da ja selbst die wenigen Top-Karten wie die 290x und Co, die bei wenigen Leuten im Rechner stecken, keine allzu guten Ergebnisse liefern. Gerade mit einer weniger starken CPU.
> ...


 
Ein Far Cry4 Settingstest wäre wirklich interssant.
Die Details müssen eben so hoch sein, dass selbst die schnellste HighEndkarte (in der Regel GTX980) nicht durch den I7 limitiert wird...
Ob bei langsameren Karten auch mal mit niedrigeren Details getestet wird ist denke ich alles eine Frage des Zeitmangels in der Redaktion....


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eine Angabe welche Settings was bringen gibt es doch regelmäßig. Dass die auch zu FC4 und Unity kommt würde ich fast als sicher bezeichnen.


----------



## Sascha_Mix (24. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

hallö 
mich würde interesiren par tests zu Emulatoren X Box 360 und Ps3


----------



## mediakind (24. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich finde, dass bisher noch zu wenig Z97-Boards getestet wurden. Die meisten Leser werden doch nicht wirklich in ein 2011-v3 - er System investieren. Vielleicht könnt ihr das ja noch nachholen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Sascha_Mix schrieb:


> hallö
> mich würde interesiren par tests zu Emulatoren X Box 360 und Ps3


Da sehe ich Schwierigkeiten mit der Rechtslage …


----------



## micha1006 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mal euren PCGH-Leistungsindex Single GPU überarbeiten würdet !
In der aktuellen Ausgabe 12/2014 sind bspw. nur noch 13 VGAs im Spiegel vertreten, da würde ich mir bspw. wünschen das man noch durchaus Vertreter der GTX 6xx auch noch gelistet werden.
Toll fände ich auch wenn man bei jeder GPU einmal das leiseste und einmal das leistungsstärkste Customer-VGA aufführen würde. Immer wieder muss man in diversen Foren lesen welche denn bspw. die leiseste GTX 970 ist oder die mit dem höchsten Takt !
Gut finde ich nach wie vor die Bewertung der Leistung in Prozent gemessen an der aktuell stärksten GPU !
Schön wäre es auch bei den GPUs anzugeben was es für VRAM Modelle gibt, mittlerweile gibt es ja diverse Modelle mit bis zu 8GB (R9 290X Vapor X soll ja kommen mit Speicherverdoppelung) , ich denke es ist schon gut zu wissen was man für eine Auswahl an VRAM hat bei einer GPU !
Schlecht wäre auch nicht wenn man sowas wie einen Effizienz-Wert einführen würde (bspw. die FPS durch den Leistungsverbrauch geteilt), sowas wie Bilder pro Sekunde in zur Relation des Energieverbrauchs !
Sollte jetzt nur mal für euch so nen Einblick aus meiner Sicht sein was man denn verbessern könnte !
Wäre schön ein Feedback von euch dazu zuhören .


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Freu dich auf die 01/2015 - auch bei Prozessoren. Ein paar deiner Wünsche haben wir bereits vorab umgesetzt.


----------



## micha1006 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Cool,Danke !


----------



## micha1006 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gerade die neue PCGH als Abonnent schon in der Hand und muss sagen es gefällt mir ! Fast doppelt soviel Platz bei der GPU Rangliste. Gar Modelle wie die HD 6970 und GTX 580 (auch mit 3GB sind vertreten) !
Was mir noch fehlt sind die Angaben bei den GPUs was es davon für VRAM-Größen erhältlich sind ,da es mittlerweile immer mehr Sondergrößen wie bspw. die R9 290X mit 8GB oder die GTX 780 mit 6GB gibt !
Alles in allem,macht weiter so !


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. November 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wir planen, den Index so "dick" zu lassen und sukzessive mit weiteren Modellen aufzufüllen. Normalerweise testen wir dort die Referenzdesigns, d.h. mit der von AMD und Nvidia vorgesehenen Speichermenge und typischen Taktraten - die GTX 580/3G ist eine Ergänzung, weil wir dei Werte sowieso für einen anderen Artikel ermittelt haben und weil die Unterschiede so deutlich sind – eine 290X/8G würde beispielsweise keine besseren Resultate in diesem Index erzielen. Sonstige Infos, also zu abweichender Speichermenge, Lautstärke & Co., hast du als Abonnent doch sowieso vorliegen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## JinuHunter (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vielleicht etwas in Richtung APU-Tweaking, sprich z.B. den A10-7850K mit GPU-OC, 2666MHz-RAM mit Dual-Rank und geschärften Timings.
Würde mich einfach mal interessieren, wie viel mit der aktuellsten iGPU-Technik möglich ist.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich finde mit Maxwell 2 ist mal wieder ein schön nerdiger Architektur-Test fällig. Volle Chips von Fermi/Cayman bis GM204/Hawaii, mit pro-Takt Vergleich der Spieleleistung und Effizienz sowie theoretischem Gedöns wie Füllraten, Tesselationsleistung etc. und das gleiche bei maximaler Leistung, also maximalem Luft-OC.


----------



## Spinal (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich finde solche Architekturvergleiche auch immer spannend, besonders interessieren mich dabei die Gründe, was eine Grafikkarte so schnell macht. Bei Maxwell 2.0 ist es besonders beeindruckend, so verbraucht die Karte sehr wenig Strom und ist sehr (Spiele)leistungsstark. Und das ganze bei weiterhin 28nm.
Warum ist eine GTX 970 mit 1664 Shadern, weniger Texturleistung und welche als einziges, theoretisch performanteres Merkmal die höhere Pixelfüllrate hat, etwa so schnell wie eine GTX 780 TI. Aber vielleicht lohnt sich ein warten auf neue AMD Karten noch, wenn die nicht erst im zweiten Halbjahr 2015 kommen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich finde solche Architekturvergleiche auch immer spannend, besonders interessieren mich dabei die Gründe, was eine Grafikkarte so schnell macht. Bei Maxwell 2.0 ist es besonders beeindruckend, so verbraucht die Karte sehr wenig Strom und ist sehr (Spiele)leistungsstark. Und das ganze bei weiterhin 28nm.
> Warum ist eine GTX 970 mit 1664 Shadern, weniger Texturleistung und welche als einziges, theoretisch performanteres Merkmal die höhere Pixelfüllrate hat, etwa so schnell wie eine GTX 780 TI. Aber vielleicht lohnt sich ein warten auf neue AMD Karten noch, wenn die nicht erst im zweiten Halbjahr 2015 kommen
> 
> bye
> Spinal



1664*1150 ~= (2880*0,66)*1000 



JinuHunter schrieb:


> Vielleicht etwas in Richtung APU-Tweaking, sprich z.B. den A10-7850K mit GPU-OC, 2666MHz-RAM mit Dual-Rank und geschärften Timings.
> Würde mich einfach mal interessieren, wie viel mit der aktuellsten iGPU-Technik möglich ist.


Ich kann mich täuschen, aber ich meine, das hätten wir ziemlich zeitnah zum Launch schon gemacht. Zumindest bis DDR3-2400 - mehr wollte unser Testsystem nicht. Dual-Rank nutzen wir eh schon.


----------



## chewara (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

mich würden Test´s zu Eingabegeräten (Tastatur (mechanisch), Maus) und Headsets bzw alternativen Interessieren.


----------



## Pyrodactil (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Puh Carsten, die Weihnachtswunschliste ist hier ganz schön groß. Aber evtl. passt meiner noch hier rein.

Wäre es zu dem "CPU-Index"möglich  4 Kerner CPU,s  mit max. OC gegen 6 & 8 Kerner mit Standardtakt zu benchen?

& zwecks Microruckler im SLI Betrieb. Mit meinen Ex 680er hatte ich anfangs bei FC3 mit'm NV Inspector die SLI compatibility Bits angepasst damit es flutschte. 
Das Thema solltet Ihr mal näher erläutern.


----------



## Spinal (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> 1664*1150 ~= (2880*0,66)*1000



Ist das Shader*Takt und Shader*Takt*schlechte Auslastung/Takt? Ist die bessere Auslastung der Shader die ganze Magie dahinter? Das ist ja langweilig 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Abductee (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würd mir einen Test der neuen Noctua-Winzlinge wünschen 
Produktvergleich Noctua NH-D9L, Noctua NH-U9S | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Spinal schrieb:


> Ist das Shader*Takt und Shader*Takt*schlechte Auslastung/Takt? Ist die bessere Auslastung der Shader die ganze Magie dahinter? Das ist ja langweilig



Sehr grob vereinfacht und in dieser Einfachheit sicherlich nicht ganz korrekt - allerdings nicht nur schlechte Auslastung, sondern vielmehr Scheduling/PRF-Ports. Aber es macht einen großen Teil der "Magie" aus. Allerdings "nur" der Leistungsmagie. Die Stromsparmagie dürfte u.a. auch auf internen Verbesserungen wie dem so gut wie sicher genutzten Register File Cache.



Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Wäre es zu dem "CPU-Index"möglich  4 Kerner CPU,s  mit max. OC gegen 6 & 8 Kerner mit Standardtakt zu benchen?


Möglich schon, allerdings treten da zwei Probleme auf: Erstens die Definition von „Max OC“ (die non-K-Modelle haben zum Beispiel ein ziemlich niedriges Max OC )) und zweitens: Warum gerade die 6- und 8-Kerner mit Standard-Takt benchen? Gerade die sind im Gegensatz zur Quadcore-Riege durchweg unlocked. Wenn, dann alles mit und ohne OC.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd mir einen Test der neuen Noctua-Winzlinge wünschen
> Produktvergleich Noctua NH-D9L, Noctua NH-U9S | Geizhals Deutschland



Gibt es eine Präferenz zwischen den beiden und etwaige Wünsche für Vergleichsobjekte?


----------



## Pyrodactil (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ach ja, der Tip  mit den SLI Combility Bits für FC3 kam vor 2 jahren von Euch, allerdings in den News & nicht in der Print.  Hatte mir damals sehr gut gegens Microruckeln geholfen bis der Treiber ausgereift war. Aber wenn ich mir jetzt 970er SLI youtubes anschaue, ist ein frischer Bericht bitter nötig.

Far Cry 3: SLI richtig einstellen und so Fehler beheben


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Möglich schon, allerdings treten da zwei Probleme auf: Erstens die Definition von „Max OC“ (die non-K-Modelle haben zum Beispiel ein ziemlich niedriges Max OC )) und zweitens: Warum gerade die 6- und 8-Kerner mit Standard-Takt benchen? Gerade die sind im Gegensatz zur Quadcore-Riege durchweg unlocked. Wenn, dann alles mit und ohne OC.



Denkbar und spannend für sagen wir mal 10 populäre Spiele: Wie hoch muss man typische Vierkerner takten, um die Leistung eines i7-5820K oder i7-5960X zu erreichen? Das könnte man sowohl mit AMD- als auch mit Intel-CPUs machen, wobei der naheliegendste Vergleich Haswell gegen Haswell ist. Dort könnte man dann auch schauen, ob ein "realistisch" übertakteter Sechskerner wie der 5820K überhaupt von einem Vierkerner eingeholt werden kann, beispielsweise wenn man ein sehr gutes, taktfreudiges Modell besitzt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Cleriker (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sehr guter Vorschlag! Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In den Games ist ein 4790k ja meist schneller als ein 5820k -- ich denke da nur an Anno 2070 das ja mit 4 Kernen sehr gut skaliert.
In wie weit muss man denn einen 5820k übertakten um schneller zu sein?
Reichen 4GHz aus?


----------



## PeaceTank (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin moin, ich wünschte mir ein ausführlichen Artikel jeweils über die Einstellung und Auswirkung von Grafikkartentreiber. 3D Einstellung erklären und mit Bilder hinterlegen, welche Einstellung was bewirken. z.B. was bedeutet Texturfilterung - negativer LOD-Bias  --  Clamp  etc.


----------



## orca113 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Macht mal was über Tuning Tools (Windows)


----------



## thoku (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



haufenpommes schrieb:


> Moin moin, ich wünschte mir ein ausführlichen Artikel jeweils über die Einstellung und Auswirkung von Grafikkartentreiber. 3D Einstellung erklären und mit Bilder hinterlegen, welche Einstellung was bewirken. z.B. was bedeutet Texturfilterung - negativer LOD-Bias  --  Clamp  etc.



Gefällt mir, bitte Nvidia und AMD gleichermaßen behandeln, für AMD bitte mit RadeonPro!


----------



## USAFALKE (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ich gerne mal lesen würde, wäre z.b: 
Zukunft Music, was wird z.b. in die näckte 5 Jahren passieren PC z.b. CPU, GPU usw...?
Was erhofft ihr euch bald (PCGH TEAM)?
Welche Ideen haben die Konzerten vor?


----------



## Skysnake (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Leute das wirklich wissen/hören wollen, worauf man im Prinzip zusteuert.

Ich sag nur SOC SOC und nochmal SOC.


----------



## Fried_Knight (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gerne mal eine Art Kaufberatung für Wasserkühlungen. Nicht die fertigen Sets oder einzelne Komponenten wie Radiatoren und sonst nichts, sondern drei komplette Zusammenstellungen aus den empfehlenswertesten Einzelteilen von günstig bis teuer mit dem Ziel: möglichst leise aber Leistungsstark.
Das Thema ist ja schon recht komplex, wenn man sich nur durch das Netz wühlt.
Einmal alles auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## BuggyDerClown (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es wäre sehr toll wenn ihr ein Thema macht, bei dem es erklärt wird was für ein PC man für die Next-Gen 2016 braucht. Also was man für eine(n) Grafikkarte/Prozessore/RAM-Kapazität braucht. In dieser Generation werden neue Spiele wie Battlefield 5, der neue AC-Teil und Star Citizen erscheinen. Solche Spiele werden min. 12 GB RAM-Speicher gebrauchen, um sie auf Ultra-Einstellungen spielen zu können. Außerdem sollte es auch DirectX 12 benötigen. 

Auf jeden Fall ein interessantes Thema das unbedingt rein sollte.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



BuggyDerClown schrieb:


> Es wäre sehr toll wenn ihr ein Thema macht, bei dem es erklärt wird was für ein PC man für die Next-Gen 2016 braucht. Also was man für eine(n) Grafikkarte/Prozessore/RAM-Kapazität braucht. In dieser Generation werden neue Spiele wie Battlefield 5, der neue AC-Teil und Star Citizen erscheinen. Solche Spiele werden min. *12 GB RAM-Speicher* gebrauchen, um sie auf *Ultra-Einstellungen* spielen zu können. Außerdem sollte es auch *DirectX 12 *benötigen.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ein interessantes Thema das unbedingt rein sollte.



Woher hast du diese Informationen. Kannst du hellsehen? 

Nein, solche Aussagen sind rein spekulativ. Man kann leichte Prognosen machen, aber ob dann wirklich alles so eintrifft ist fraglich.
DX12 wird wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig auf sich warten lassen, bis sich dieses richtig durchsetzt.
Außerdem wird man dann sicherlich noch mit DX11 und eventuell auch DX10 zocken können, nur Ultra ist dann aufgrund des alters der Grafikkarte bei grafischanspruchsvollen Spielen sowieso nicht mehr drin. 

Zusätzlich kann keiner sagen wie leistungshungrig die neuen Games wirklich werden.
Schließlich haben manche Spiele nunmal eine extrem schlechte Performance (siehe Wolfenstein: TNO ). 

Die Grafiktrends für 2015 sind sowieso schon in der neuen Ausgabe: Heft-Archiv von PC Games Hardware Print und Abo-Möglichkeiten


----------



## nuclear (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vielleicht habt ihr ja mal Lust einen Artikel über die Supportleistungen verschiedener Hersteller zu schreiben.
Ist für mich seit den letzten Fehltritten ein durchaus wichtiger Punkt beim nächsten Kauf:

Ich habe vor einigen Bestellungen (04.12.2012) eine Grafikkarte bei Mindfactory 
gekauft. (Zusende Datum war noch etwas später!)
Modell: "2048MB Club 3D Radeon HD 7870 royalAce".


Anfang September habe ich die Grafikkarte an Mindfactory geschickt, da die Garantieleistung von Club3d nur (!) über den Shop läuft. 
Die Karte hat seit ca. März Aussetzer, dass der Treiber nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Gehe von defektem Vram aus. Im September fingen dann tägliche Abstürze/Bluescreens an,
bis die PC gar nicht mehr über den Startbildschirm hinweg kam --> Überall Grafikfehler und sofortiger Absturz.


Erste Einsendung Anfang September:
Die Karte kam ca. 7 Wochen später zurück. Angeblich wurde sie vom Hersteller ausgetauscht, hatte aber exakt das selbe Schadbild.
Habe die Karte in anderen PCs getestet wo sie auch nicht funktioniert. Außerdem läuft in meinem PC derzeit Problemlos ein älteres Modell.
*Fazit: Club3D hat mich angelogen und die selbe kaputte Karte wieder zurückgeschickt. Aber zum Glück habe ich ja noch 1,5 Monate Garantie....*


Zweite Einsendung, am 23. Oktober bei Mindfactory eingetroffen:
Die Karte kam heute (8 Wochen später) wieder bei mir an. Nachricht: "Laut Hersteller haben sie keine Garantie mehr auf Ihren Artikel.".
Tollerweise liegt der Grafikkarte in keinsterweise irgend eine Karte bei, die über Garantie informiert. Schlägt man alte Shop-Artikel und Forenbeiträge auf, stehen aber überall 2 Jahre Garantie dabei.
Dafür spricht auch, dass sie bei der ersten Einsendung angeblich ausgetauscht wurde. Warte gerade auf eine Angabe von Mindfactory wegen der Garantiedauer.
*Fazit: Club3D hatte von Anfang an keine Interesse irgendwelche Garantieversprechen einzuhalten sondern wollte mit ewig langen Bearbeitungszeiten die letzten Garantiemonate vorbei bringen. Ich habe mindestens 6 Stunden nur mit der Abwicklung und Verschickerei und Testerei verbracht--> alles umsonst!*
*Schaden wegen dem Verlust der Grafikkarte: ~100€; Schaden Aufgrund der Kulanz-Bearbeitungszeit von Mindfactory und der Zeit von mir: ~ >100€.*





Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Martin Wagner


----------



## Spinal (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



nuclear schrieb:


> Vielleicht habt ihr ja mal Lust einen Artikel über die Supportleistungen verschiedener Hersteller zu schreiben.
> Ist für mich seit den letzten Fehltritten ein durchaus wichtiger Punkt beim nächsten Kauf:
> 
> Ich habe vor einigen Bestellungen (04.12.2012) eine Grafikkarte bei Mindfactory
> ...



Also mich würde das auch mal interessieren, ich hatte neulich ein Board austauschen lassen, auf dem 3 Jahre Garantie waren. Wenn man aber genau liest, gelten die drei Jahre ab Herstellungsdatum (!). Das können also auch mal nur 2,5 Jahre und weniger sein. Bei mir hat ein Supportmitarbeiter über die Seriennummer die Garantie geprüft, wieviel Garantie ich noch hatte wollte er nicht sagen, er hat lediglich bestätigt, dass noch welche vorhanden sei.

Ich hätte mich an deiner Stelle auf die bereits von Austausch Nummer eins vorhandene Ticketnummer bezogen, denn der Fehler wurde im Rahmen der Garantie ja nicht behoben. Das würde ich nochmal probieren?

Btw, ich musste mich auch an den Händler wenden, was gar nicht einfach ist, denn oft haben diese keinen wirklichen Prozess um mit solchen Sachen umzugehen. Mein Austausch hat exakt 5 Wochen gedauert. Aber solche Fallstricke wie der Garantiestart ab Herstellungsdatum usw. wären wirklich mal interessant zu beleuchten und wie die einzelnen Hersteller damit umgehen. Auch das berühmte Thema Kühlerwechsel bei der Grafikkarte.

bye
Spinal


----------



## PeaceTank (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Natürlich in einem Heft die Erklärung und Einstellung für Nvidia und in dem anderen Heft die für AMD. Mein Beispielbild diente nur zur Erklärung.  





thoku schrieb:


> Gefällt mir, bitte Nvidia und AMD gleichermaßen behandeln, für AMD bitte mit RadeonPro!


----------



## micha1006 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi Liebe PCGH Redaktion,
bevor ich beginne  wünsche ich euch erst mal allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !

Zu meinem Anliegen (er kann ja nicht immer stehen) :
Und zwar geht es um CPU-Kühler. Euer Testspiegel in der PCGH in Sachen CPU-Kühler ist sehr klein mittlerweile und mir ist auch klar das man ältere Modelle wieder aus dem Testspiegel herausnimmt um aktuelleren Modellen einen Platz
in der Rangliste freizumachen .
Trotzdem finde ich es äußerst interessant wie sich ein älteres Modell wie ein Scythe Mine 2, Prolimatech Megahalems oder Genesis (besonders interessant in der Triple AL Vortex Red Edition) gegen eine aktuelle Referenz wie einen Noctua NH-D15 oder NH-U14S schlagen tut,ich denke gerade bei Modellen wie den Genesis bei Lüfter-Vollbestückung haben es selbst neueste Top-Modelle schwer da mitzuhalten.
Wäre also nicht schlecht mal bspw. die Elite von 2010 mal gegen die Top-Modelle von 2014 antreten zu lassen,zumal es auch von den älteren Modellen auch Sockel wie 2011-3 oder 1150 unterstützt werden ! Gerade hinsichtlich der AM3+ Sockel und Prozessoren interessant , da Modelle wie der FX 9590 mit einer TDP von 220W doch einen sehr leistungsstarken CPU-Kühler benötigt !
Wäre nett das Thema vielleicht mal in einer Print Ausgabe zu behandeln, ich denke mal das auch viele Leser daran interessiert wären.
Danke !


----------



## ronrebell (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nach 4 jähriger Abonnmenttreue habe ich dieses nun storniert, bedanke mich aber für viele hilfreiche Beiträge und so manche aufschlussreiche Tests.
Macht weiter so, vielleicht findet sich ja künftig mehr Platz in eurer Redaktion für Berichterstattung abseits des allüblichen Mainstreams, dann werde ich ab und zu beim Kiosk zugreifen.
ronrebell meldet sich ab und wünscht Euch (hoffentlich) erholsame Feiertage.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ronrebell schrieb:


> Nach 4 jähriger Abonnmenttreue habe ich dieses nun storniert, bedanke mich aber für viele hilfreiche Beiträge und so manche aufschlussreiche Tests.
> Macht weiter so, vielleicht findet sich ja künftig mehr Platz in eurer Redaktion für Berichterstattung abseits des allüblichen Mainstreams, dann werde ich ab und zu beim Kiosk zugreifen.
> ronrebell meldet sich ab und wünscht Euch (hoffentlich) erholsame Feiertage.



Kannst Du denn Beispiele für Themen liefern, die abseits des Mainstreams sind und die wir nicht abdecken? Danke!


----------



## ronrebell (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, klar.

Ein Beispiel wäre 3D Vision (Surround).
Seit Jahren von Eurer Redaktion nicht mehr beachtet. Auch auf Nachfrage meinerseits vor mehreren Monaten das Thema wieder einmal zu beleuchten.
Mein Vorschlag damals war, alle Redakteure vor nen 3d Vision 2 Moni (bzw Surround) @ Tomb Raider 2013 zu setzen und die ersten 10 Minuten des Singleplayers anzuspielen.
Das Fazit hätte mich dringend interessiert und ob sich denn da Leute finden, die überhaupt noch 2D spielen wollen. Feedback gabs auf meinen Vorschlag keines, schade.
Hier liegt eine mittlerweile völlig ausgereifte Technologie brach, des Nischenproduktes-Stempels wegen.

Im benachbarten CB Forum habe ich deshalb vor gut 2 Jahren dann nen eigenen Thread gestartet.
Bis heute (alter Thread eingerechnet) 250.000 mal geklickt und insgesamt 4.000 mal kommentiert.
Regelmäßig Neuzugänge und unzählige 2D --> 3D Vision Umsteiger und gleichzeitig kopfschütteln, warum davon nirgendwo berichtet wird ... außer von nem kleinen Boardie (und mittlerweile einem fleißigen Boardieteam) in nem Computerforum.

Hier der link:
[Erfahrungsbericht] Nvidia 3D Vision - ?Echtes? 3D - Gimmick oder Gamer Zukunft? - ComputerBase Forum

Das wäre jetzt einmal ein Beispiel von meiner Seite.


----------



## willsnone (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da kann ich meinen vorredner ronrebell nur zustimmen...statt immer nur Mainstream sachen zu testen und jede überarbeitete grafikarte mit 10mhz mehr takt euere Zeit zu schenken oder den 100en 4k Artikel zu schreiben wäre es wirklich schön euch mal mit weniger kommerz zu sehen wie zb.schon erwähnt mit 3d vision. Es gibt auch Nerds...und nicht mal so wenige wie ihr glaubt.

Absolut unverständlich für mich ist zb.das bei eueren Test zum Asus ROG Swift PG278Q nicht einmal die 3d Fähigkeit erwähnt oder getestet wird...das ist in meinen Augen nicht zu verstehen...absolut nicht nachvollziehbar.
Und das hat mit Nerd sein eigentlich gar nicht mal was zu tun sondern sollte oder müsste bei so einen Test mit eingezogen werden da es ein feature vom Bildschirm ist.

Dies ist zb. für mich ebenfalls der Grund das ich immer seltener zu eueren Magazin greife.

Treuer Leser bin bzw. war ich lange und am Anfang als Newbie hab ich viel von eueren Heft gelernt, gesehen und probiert aber um so nerdiger ich wurde ist euer Heft für mich immer langweiliger geworden.
Warum kann man nicht beide Gruppen bedienen, wenn auch nicht im gleichen Maß, das ist mir klar.

Beschäftigt euch mal mehr mit kleineren oder auch größeren Rand Gruppen dann klappts auch wieder besser mit dem Hefte Verkauf.

In diesem Sinne, willsnone


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ronrebell schrieb:


> Ja, klar.
> 
> Ein Beispiel wäre 3D Vision (Surround).
> Seit Jahren von Eurer Redaktion nicht mehr beachtet. Auch auf Nachfrage meinerseits vor mehreren Monaten das Thema wieder einmal zu beleuchten.
> ...





willsnone schrieb:


> Da kann ich meinen vorredner ronrebell nur zustimmen...statt immer nur Mainstream sachen zu testen und jede überarbeitete grafikarte mit 10mhz mehr takt euere Zeit zu schenken oder den 100en 4k Artikel zu schreiben wäre es wirklich schön euch mal mit weniger kommerz zu sehen wie zb.schon erwähnt mit 3d vision. Es gibt auch Nerds...und nicht mal so wenige wie ihr glaubt.
> 
> Absolut unverständlich für mich ist zb.das bei eueren Test zum Asus ROG Swift PG278Q nicht einmal die 3d Fähigkeit erwähnt oder getestet wird...das ist in meinen Augen nicht zu verstehen...absolut nicht nachvollziehbar.
> Und das hat mit Nerd sein eigentlich gar nicht mal was zu tun sondern sollte oder müsste bei so einen Test mit eingezogen werden da es ein feature vom Bildschirm ist.
> ...



Hi,

3D haben wir zugegebenermaßen stiefmütterlich behandelt zuletzt. Das kam aufgrund entsprechender Interessenumfragen unter den Lesern und auch, weil wir das Gefühl haben, dass weder AMD (AMD: 3D-Stereoskopie für Spiele vor dem Aus?) noch Nvidia (keine neue Hardware seit ewigen Zeiten und schaut mal, wie schlecht 3D Vision 2 lieferbar ist) das Thema sonderlich ernst nehmen.

Offenbar gibt es aber doch Leute, die das Thema spannend finden. Dem sollten wir Rechnung tragen.

Ansonsten wären weitere Beispiele erhellend für mich. 3D war wie gesagt eine bewusste Entscheidung.


----------



## ronrebell (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke Thilo für dein Feedback!

Erstmal zu folgenden Punkten:

*--> AMD und 3D:* Ja, AMD hat das Thema fallen gelassen, stimmt. Nvidia aber präsentierte vor einigen Monaten den Compatibility 3D Modus. Aktuelle Spiele werden meist flächendeckend unterstützt. 
Infos dazu siehe Threadstarter (in meiner Signatur #3). An vollwertigen 3D Vision Profilen ist seit Jahren eine große Community beteiligt, die erfolgreich moddet, wenn Developer schlampen.
Weiters gibts für TVs Nvidia 3DTV und die Alternative Tridef mit einem umfassenden Spielesupport.

*--> 






			Offenbar gibt es aber doch Leute, die das Thema spannend finden. Dem sollten wir Rechnung tragen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Das fände ich super. Wie oben erwähnt können eine *Viertel Million *Klicks meines Threads und tausende Postings nicht irren.
Mich erreichen täglich PNs, in denen sämtliche Fragen zum Thema gestellt werden und gleichzeitig nachgefragt wird, wies das gibt nur hier @ CB darüber zu lesen.

Ich erinnere mich an euren ehemaligen Mitarbeiter, der kurz nach seinem Jobantritt bei Asus den nagelneuen Asus PG278Q Monitor in einem Video (knapp 11 Minuten lang) auf eurere Homepage vorgestellt hat.
Asus ROG Swift PG278Q im Test-Video

Knapp 11 Minuten allerlei und Prospekt blabla ... und kein einziges Wort darüber, dass hier der erste 1440p 3D Vision fähige Monitor am Start ist.
Ich hoffe, dass Asus seine neuen Mitarbeiter schnellstens einer Produktschulung unterzieht, um Kunden davon zu überzeugen 800,- in die Hand zu nehmen.

*--> 






			... Nvidia (keine neue Hardware seit ewigen Zeiten und schaut mal, wie schlecht 3D Vision 2 lieferbar ist)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Nvidia hat nach Problemen seinen 3D Vision Vertrieb umgestellt, darum gabs kurzzeitig Mangel an Brillen/3D Vision Kits.
Stellungnahme eines Nvidia Moderators #2:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/793191/3d-vision/3d-vision-2-kit-supply-vanishing-/
Brillen und Monis problemlos lieferbar seither:
nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Wireless Kit (942-11431-0009-001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*--> Ein Lob und gleichzeitig eine Aufforderung:*

In euerem Service Bereich (am Schluss eines jeden Heftes) gibt die Redaktion Antworten zu den Themen ... PC aktuell ... und meist zu irgendeinem Thema (Bei Notebooks vermisse ich am meisten ....).
Diese Rubrik finde ich interessant und an Hand der Stellungnahmen kann man ein wenig in eure Redaktion "reinhorchen".

Bitte nehmt euch einmal diese Sache zu Herzen ... wie oben gepostet:


> Mein Vorschlag damals war, alle Redakteure vor nen 3D Vision 2 Moni (bzw  Surround) @ Tomb Raider 2013 zu setzen und die ersten 10 Minuten des  Singleplayers anzuspielen.



Nach diesem Selbsttest könnte man ja in eurer Servicerubrik folgende Satzeinleitung formulieren:
Mein 3D Vision Selbsttest mit Tomb Raider 2013 .... nur so eine Idee.
*
--> weitere Punkte, die mich dazu bewogen haben erstmal nach 4 Jahren pcgh Abo goodye zu sagen:*

* Kürzlich habe ich für mein Sys Rennsimulationen ins Auge gefasst. Ich habe mich gefreut, dass pcgh10/2014 einen Lenkrad Test bereitstellt. Der Test schien mir etwas lau, aber ich entschied mich für ein upgrade meines Logi Driving Force Wheels zu dem getesteten G27. Etwas unbefriedigend und nach ner externen Beratung bestellte ich mir das ebenfalls von euch getestet T500RS. Was für eine andere Welt dachte ich. Warum steht da nichts im Test mit bei? Bezieht bitte Stellung und teilt uns mit wie groß der Unterschied zwischen diesen Wheels ist.
Jeder halbwegs erfahrene Simracer und selbst ich als Sim Noob schüttelt hierzu nur den Kopf.

Ich möchte eurem Spieleonkel nicht zu nahe treten, aber als ich über dieses Video stolperte war mir so einiges klar:
Assetto Corsa: Probefahrt mit der Steam-Early-Access-Version

Einfach mal losfahren und auf ner Geraden muss 180° gekurbelt werden um ein Auto auf der Piste zu halten. Keine Einstellungen vorm losfahren? Das ist selbst für mich als Rennsim-Noob ein Graus.
Wenn Tests diverser Wheels auf diesem Niveau stattfinden, ist dies für mich als zahlender Leser nicht tragbar und somit erklärt sich der für mich nicht gewinnbringende Wheel Test.
Ich stell mal die Frage ob hier ne Idee bzgl. clipping Bereich bzw. Forcefeedback Einstellung bekannt ist, um diesbezüglich rauszufiltern wo denn der G27 - T500RS Unterschied besteht?

* Heft 10/2014: Titan Tagebuch ... 6 Seiten des Heftes einer völlig überteuerten - und mittlerweile veralteten - GPU zu widmen wirft für mich Fragen auf. Interessiert den Leser die Rechtfertigung einer ehemaligen Horrorinvestition, wenns im Oktober 2014 die selbe Rohleistung um 1/3 des Preise gibt? Ich sage nope, Raff, in aller Ehre.

* Wenn ich schon einmal im Entusiastenbereich bin, wo bleibt ein Multi GPU Special oder ein ordentlicher Surround Bericht? Teuer, heiß, stromfressend ist immer zu lesen @ Multi GPU.
Zeigt den Leuten doch wies geht. Ich bin seit GTX 480 SLI @ Multi GPU dabei, mittlerweile mein Drittes. Wenn man jemandem erklärt wie sichs mit Framelimiter im low fps Bereich verhält, wie man ein SYS richtig auslotet, verliert das Ganze seinen Schrecken. 4K und DSR oder 3D Vision (Surround) verlangen solche Maßnahmen für BQ und high fps anspruchsvolle Anwender. 

Single Moni @ 1080p mit 4*MSAA ist mittlerweile Mainstream ... zeigt den Heftkäufern doch einmal den Blick über den Tellerrand. Dieses Hobbie bietet so viel mehr als dass ich nur über Standardkost bzw. den Zwölfunddreißigsten CPU Kühler Test lesen möchte.

Ich habe eigentlich nur gepostet um DANKE zu sagen. Willsnone hat oben auch gesagt, dass Newbies mit pcgh gut aufgehoben sind. 100% agree meinerseits. Wenn die Newbies aber erwachsen werden, wollen sie mehr als nur Standardkost. Gibts nur Standardkost ziehen diese ab.
Nische ist ein ausgereiftes Produkt nur dann, wenn die Publicity eines Unternehmens bzw. die Berichterstattung von Redaktionen nicht stimmt. In diesem Fall mit 3D Vision geschehen. 

Vielleicht war mein Goodbye ein Denkanstoss ausgetretene Pfade zu verlassen, den hungrigen Usern wieder Futter zu geben. Wer weiß?
Thx Thilo nochmals fürs Feedback, ich hoffe du kannst mit dem Meinigen etwas anfangen.

LG Ron


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo Ron,

für eine Wall of Text habe ich heute leider keine Zeit am Tag vor Xmas. 

Ich bespreche das im neuen Jahr mal direkt mit den Kollegen.

Man sollte aber auch nicht vergessen, dass wir einem Druiden, der literweise Herzblut in ein Thema investiert (wie Du offensichtlich in das Thema 3D), wohl nicht mehr viel beibringen können mit einem Heftartikel.
Im Gegenzug qualifizierst Du Dich hiermit aber für eine Zusammenarbeit zum Thema 3D im Heft. 

Auf jeden Fall danke für das konstruktive Gespräch. Wenn doch nur alle so wären.

P.S.: Die kommende Ausgabe dürfte Dir hinsichtlich des Ultra Extreme Quality-Themas wohl sehr gut gefallen


----------



## ronrebell (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke Thilo fürs Feedback.

Bin seit Atari und Co. dabei und eigentlich eher aus Zufall über 3D Vision gestolpert. 

Kurz davor wollte ich eigentlich die ganze Daddlerei an den Nagel hängen. Ich war nach knapp 20 jährigem 2D gaming übersättigt. 

Dass sich dieser 3D Vision Thread dann so entwickelt hat, konnte ich keineswegs erwarten. 

Als dann, ich wünsch der Redaktion paar ruhige Tage. Sollte Bedarf an einem Ansprechpartner sein, stehen meine Türen immer offen. 

LG Ron


----------



## Grestorn (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich kann mich zum Thema 3D nur Ronrebell anschließen. Hier geht es vorallem auch darum, den Leuten bewusst zu machen, dass es das weiterhin gibt und dass es *wirklich* einen echten Mehrwert bringt!


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Vergleich der Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190) (90€) und Fractal Design Kelvin S24 (110€).

Beide werden von der Alphacool DC-LT angetrieben, besitzen Kupferradiatoren und sind erweiterbar. Vielleicht mit dem Focus auf einer reduzierten Pumpendrehzahl und der daraus resultierenden Kühlleistung, da die Alphacool DC-LT unter 12V sehr laut ist.

*
Edit:* Die Alphacool Eisberg müsste eigentlich bis auf die Lüfter und den fehlenden 5V Adapter mit der CM Eisberg identisch sein. Reinhard  hat in der PCGH-Ausgabe 05/13 in dem Artikel "Waküs im Kleinformat" die *Cooler Master* Eisberg 240L bereits getestet und auf Seite 64 die Lautheit der Pumpe bei 7 und 5 Volt angegeben. Was damals noch nicht überprüft wurde war die Kühlleistung bei der jeweiligen reduzierten Betriebsspannung der Pumpe. Die von Reinhard damals gemessene Lautstärke der Pumpe war bei 7V und vor allem bei 5V sehr gering, ob aber der Durchfluss bei 2100U/min (7V) und 1500 U/min (5V) noch für eine gute Kühlung ausreichend ist wäre interessant.

Sowohl Fractal Design als auch Alphacool werben damit, dass sich die Eisberg und Kelvin problemlos erweitern lassen. Vielleicht könnt ihr eine Grafikkarte einbinden. Die Alphacool DC-LT der Fractal Kelvin läuft nur mit 2400U/min, bei der Alphacool Eisberg sind es 3600 U/min.


----------



## Dgx (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hey,
Macht doch mal wieder einen großen Silentgehäuse test.
Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Einen Vergleich der Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190) (90€) und Fractal Design Kelvin S24 (110€).
> 
> Beide werden von der Alphacool DC-LT angetrieben, besitzen Kupferradiatoren und sind erweiterbar. Vielleicht mit dem Focus auf einer reduzierten Pumpendrehzahl und der daraus resultierenden Kühlleistung, da die Alphacool DC-LT unter 12V sehr laut ist.
> 
> ...



Die DC-LT haben wir in der 06/14 als eigenständige Pumpe getestet. Ausgehend von der dort gezeigten Leistung sollte der Durchfluss auch bei 2100 U/min noch für eine gute CPU-Kühlung ausreichen. Für die DC-LT "Low Noise" mit 2400 U/min gibt Alphacool 1 m Förderhöhe an, was etwas unter einer Eheim 1046 liegt. Letztere reicht meiner Erfahrung nach auch für große Kreisläufe aus.

Die Kelvin S24 befindet sich bereits neben mir auf dem Teststand, Online-Test erscheint demnächst . (Einen direkten Vergleich mit der Eisberg kann ich noch nicht bieten.)
Allerdings ist auch die auf 2400 U/min gedrosselte DC-LT nicht wirklich silent-tauglich.


----------



## penlaxeen (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi,
Vllt wäre Funkgelumpe mit annehmbaren inputlag für das Zocken am TV noch recht spannend ( Tasta und Nager)


----------



## PcGamer512 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vielleicht könntet Ihr mal etwas ältere Grafikkarten wie die gtx 760 oder etc gegen die aktuellen testen, dann weiß man wenigstens ob es sich wirklich lohnt aufzurüsten. 
Wäre mal sehr interessant und nett wenn das umgesetzt werden könnte .


----------



## coolbigandy (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

wann wird es das PCGH - Heftarchiv 2014 als PDF geben?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könntet Ihr mal etwas ältere  Grafikkarten wie die gtx 760 oder etc gegen die aktuellen testen, dann  weiß man wenigstens ob es sich wirklich lohnt aufzurüsten.
> Wäre mal sehr interessant und nett wenn das umgesetzt werden könnte
> 
> 
> ...



Die GTX 760 ist sowohl zum Vergleich im PCGH-Leistungsindex als auch in den meisten unserer regelmäßigen Benchmarks (Spiele, GPU-Marktübersichten) vertreten. Was vermisst du denn genau?



coolbigandy schrieb:


> wann wird es das PCGH - Heftarchiv 2014 als PDF geben?



Das ist für die PCGH 03/2014 geplant (also das Anfang Februar erscheinende Heft). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Icedaft (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Raff, bietet Ihr auch Zeitreisen an??? [emoji13][emoji6]


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Argh. Ich brauche immer 1-2 Wochen, bis jede Zelle in meinem Hirn weiß, dass das Jahr "aktualisiert" wurde (und auch die Finger Bescheid wissen). Du weißt indessen, was ich meine, nech? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## wolflux (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vieleicht bin ich ja ein Spätzünder zum Thema
 4 K und natürlich weiß ich auch, daß dieses Thema noch recht jung ist was hauptsächlich die Hardware betrifft aber vielleicht könnte jemand 
das Thema betreffend DSR mit und ohne 4k Monitor erklären. Welche Rechenlast hat die GPU so wie als auch, gerade die Speicherauslastung. Ich spiele an einen neuen Panasonic 4k TV und habe keine Unterschiede bei den Aufzeichnungen von GPU-Z erkennen können bei DSR mit 2550x1440, 60 Hz, 2x Antialiasing und, oder über den TV, (Nein ich habe kein Inputlag), mit der Auflösung. Die Speicherauslastung ist  nahezu identisch. Reichen da 3Gb Speicher? (Far Cry4).Wie gesagt es Thema würde mich sehr interessieren.  
Edit:
Die neue PCGH habe ich gerade geholt, da finde ich schon viel zum Thema, sehr schöne Ausgabe, auch (5820K) ist mein Favorit.
Sehr schöne Artikel @PCGH_Raff, 
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ronrebell schrieb:


> Danke Thilo fürs Feedback.
> 
> Bin seit Atari und Co. dabei und eigentlich eher aus Zufall über 3D Vision gestolpert.
> 
> ...



Alle, die 3D gut finden, bitte hier abstimmen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...-themen-interessieren-euch-januar-2015-a.html


----------



## Grestorn (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Stimme: 3D++++++


----------



## ronrebell (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vote for 3D ++++


----------



## GamerGaP (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vote: 3D !


----------



## SamLombardo (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

3D Vision ist der EINZIGE Grund warum ich überhaupt am PC spiele. Ohne würde ich wohl "PS 4 only" sein. Echtes 3D Vision auf guter Hardware bringt für Gaming einen dermaßen fantastischen Mehrwert, das schlägt jede Kino 3D Erfahrung um Längen. Und Probleme aus der Anfangszeit (Ghosting, Dunkelheit) sind heute keine mehr. Also @Skeptiker, probiert es mal aus, und sei es bei nem Freund von nem Freund. Aber Vorsicht, es besteht die reale (ich würde sogar sagen wahrscheinliche) Gefahr, dass ihr danach kein 2D mehr spielen wollt

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn....meine Stimme auch für 3D Gaming


----------



## willsnone (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Unbedingt 3d! Längst überfällig meiner Meinung nach und wenns geht das ganze bitte richtig anpacken. Einmal mit Singel Moni und dann noch mit einer 3er Kombo. Und bitte denn Raum leicht abdunkeln damit die Immersion richtig reinhaut. 
Top Titel wie das Tomb Raider reboot 2013, Metro Last Light und noch viele andere entfalten ihr Potenzial erst so richtig mit dieser Technik.


----------



## GamerGaP (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

+ Realitäts-Check: Ist 3D-Gaming besser als sein Ruf?

Aus meiner Sicht ein sehr wichtiges Thema!

Kaum einer weiß das stereoskopisches Spielen möglich ist. Man hat zwar schon mal davon gehört, aber die meißten können sich nicht wirklich was darunter vorstellen.
Der allgemeine Ruf dazu ist sehr schlecht....völlig zu Unrecht meiner Meinung nach.
Viele sagen einfach " Brauch ich nicht" haben es aber noch nie selbst erlebt. Man kennt 3D nur aus dem Kino, aber das ist nicht wirklich vergleichbar.
Manche die es ausprobiert haben oder bei anderen gesehen haben waren entäuscht, da es nicht richtig konfiguriert war bzw. weil einfach das Wissen zu den Einstellungen fehlt.
Oder man hat nur den Depthbuffer 3D (Fake3D) gesehen. Oder schlimmer noch man hat 3D auf Konsolen ausprobiert......furchtbar.
Ich sage nur Konvergenzeinstellung, dynamischer Fokus, Fake3D, Depthbuffer oder HelixMod!
Wer kann den mit Begriffen am Angang etwas anfangen?
Dabei macht die richtige Einstellung bei 3D den Unterschied zwischen naja und WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.
Welche Hardware wird benötigt, welche Software (3D Vision, 3DTVPlay, Tridef3D oder iZ3D) worauf muss man achten?
Viele denken das die meisten Spiele eh nicht mit 3D funktionieren. Aber es gibt eine sehr gute Moddingcommunity, welche fast alle aktuellen Spiele und auch viele ältere 3D ready moddet.

Es gibt beim Thema 3D Gaming sehr viele Wissenslücken und noch mehr Falschwahrheiten und Vorurteile.

HIER BESTEHT DRINGENDER AUFKLÄRUNGSBEDARF!

Ich kann nur sagen das 3D Gaming auf einem richtig konfiguriertem System wirklich eine neue DImension ist.
Ich spiele seit 1 1/2 Jahren per 3D Beamer auf einer 90Zoll Leinwand in 3D und habe seitdem nie wieder in 2D gespielt.
3D versetzt mich in die Spielwelt hinein und lässt mich Teil des Spieles sein...dies fehlt mir inzwischen bei 2D enorm.


----------



## wolflux (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich weiß auch nur, das der  Nvidiatreiber 3d beinhaltet,  ich habe zwar einen neuen 3d TV aber ich bin vollkommen ahnungslos wie, wo, was zusammenhängt, nach 2 Wochen. Hm da war irgendwo eine Brille dabei.
Ja, das würde mich auch interessieren, aber ich kann mich an PC. 3d-Brillentests erinnern die gar nicht so gut waren, oder hat das nichts mit 3d Brillen zu tun?


----------



## GamerGaP (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@wolflux

falls du dich für das Thema interessierst empfehle ich dir folgenden Thread: [Erfahrungsbericht] Nvidia 3D Vision - ?Echtes? 3D - Gimmick oder Gamer Zukunft? - ComputerBase Forum

Dort hiflt man dir auch bei der Einrichtung und beatwortet deine Fragen.


----------



## wolflux (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke dir, bin gerade unterwegs, sehr nett von dir.

Gruss 
wolflux


----------



## consumer (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nach eurem großem Test der GTX 970/980 in der PCGH 11/2014 hatte ich einen Test der kompakten und günstigen Zotac GeForce GTX 970 angeregt
die mittlerweile auf Platz 4 des gesamten Bereich Hardware eures Preisvergleichs steht.

War es bisher schwer ein Testmuster der Karte zu bekommen oder ist sie etwa für eine GTX 970 nicht teuer genug 
um eines PCGH Tests würdig zu sein?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin!



consumer schrieb:


> Nach eurem großem Test der GTX 970/980 in der PCGH 11/2014 hatte ich einen Test der kompakten und günstigen Zotac GeForce GTX 970 angeregt
> die mittlerweile auf Platz 4 des gesamten Bereich Hardware eures Preisvergleichs steht.
> 
> War es bisher schwer ein Testmuster der Karte zu bekommen oder ist sie etwa für eine GTX 970 nicht teuer genug
> um eines PCGH Tests würdig zu sein?



"Teuer genug" gibt es bei uns nicht, wir führen schließlich auch Tests von günstigen Grafikkarten durch. Bei einer großen Marktübersicht bemühe ich mich gewöhnlich um alle erdenklichen Karten, doch die Hersteller haben ein Interesse daran, ihre schnellsten Modelle zu samplen (also Testmuster der teuren Karten zu verschicken). Oft klappt's auf Anfrage auch mit den Einsteigerversionen, etwa bei MSI mit der GTX 970 "Armor" (Test in PCGH 01/2015). Palits GTX 970 mit DHE-Kühler (PCGH 12/2014), nach wie vor die günstigste GTX 970, haben wir aus Retail-Beständen bekommen – die von dir vermisste Zotac GTX 970 übrigens mittlerweile auch, hier half uns Alternate aus. Voraussichtlich wird sie in der kommenden PCGH einen Auftritt haben, aber versprechen möchte ich das wegen der viele anderen Baustellen noch nicht. Sie hinterließ in den ersten Testminuten aber bereits einen soliden Eindruck. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## consumer (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> "Teuer genug" gibt es bei uns nicht, wir führen schließlich auch Tests von günstigen Grafikkarten durch



Vielen Dank für die Antwort. 

Wenn ihr die Karte neben der GTX 960 noch im nächsten haben würdet wäre das super 
und ich kann im Februar eine Kaufentscheidung treffen.

Ich weiß natürlich das ihr auch günstige Hardware testet aber hatte vermutet das euch als richtige Enthusiasten
die Topmodelle der GTX 970 mit starkem Kühler und viel OC Potenzial deutlich mehr 
als die billigen und kompakten Modelle  interessieren.

Mir ist eine Erhaltung der Garantie jedoch wichtiger als 10-20% OC und daher würde die Zotac schon passend
sein wenn die Lüfter nicht zu schlecht sind und das Spulenfiepen unauffällig bleibt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kann sein das es schon ein mal Thema war. Wann die beste Zeit ist Hardware zu kaufen. Bzw. eine Art Spar Guide oder so. Preisverfall Sinnvoll nutzen. SSDs, Grafikkarten, Prozessoren ect...


----------



## JFKsMurderer (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja ein Test der vergleicht welcher onboard Lan/WLan-Chip Vorteile hat. Wie sich Sticks verhalten und ob PCI-Lankarten vorteile bringen.

Also alle Lösungen zum Thema Netzwerk.


----------



## wolflux (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vor Weihnachten bin ich wegen meiner vorherigen Hardware  auf der Suche nach einem sehr günstigen aber auch optisch einigermaßen ansprechenden Tower- Gehäuse gewesen. Ich war sehr erstaunt was man schon für 19,99€ bekommen kann und nun zur Frage ob man da eine Testreihe Billiggehäuse durchführen könnte von 19,99 € bis 30,00 € , nur als Beispiel? 
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Vergleich aktueller Notebook-Grafikkarten würde mir gefallen. Bitte auch mit Grafikkarten, die man nicht nur in 2.000 Euro-Notebooks (700 € aufwärts) findet. In diesem Sinne würde mich dann ein direkter Vergleich mit den Desktop-Varianten freuen, um die Leistungsfähigkeit halbwegs einschätzen zu können.


----------



## Jbfem (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Test für  ab 27" Monitore für Photoshop und Gaming. Von 1080-WHQD gegen 4K. Und welche 4K Monitore skalieren gut mit 1080P Windows Oberfläche.

Pro und Kontra 1080P gegen WHQD!  Bis wann ist ein LCD Spieletauglich ab 6ms oder weniger ???

Ich bin jetzt schon Tage durch Netz am Suchen doch es gibt kein Allrounder dafür. Evtl  : Anreiz hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...p-und-egoshooter-mit-27-monitor-moeglich.html


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ein Vergleich aktueller Notebook-Grafikkarten würde mir gefallen. Bitte auch mit Grafikkarten, die man nicht nur in 2.000 Euro-Notebooks (700 € aufwärts) findet. In diesem Sinne würde mich dann ein direkter Vergleich mit den Desktop-Varianten freuen, um die Leistungsfähigkeit halbwegs einschätzen zu können.


Beim Notebook sind mir die GPUs total egal, aber eine Referenz von die Prozessoren gegen die Desktop Varianten stehen wäre mal schick, ruhig auch beim CoreM.


----------



## IluBabe (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Anregung:

Das solche Themen immer wider aufploppen (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainboards-und-arbeitsspeicher/373562-gehaeuseluefter.html) und es bei den Herstellern quasi unmöglich ist auf den Mainboardseiten zu erfahren ob echt oder unechte 4Pins unter den Anschlüssen schlummern, wäre es nicht schlecht mal zum Thema ein Artikel zu bringen.

Eine Komplettübersicht über alle Boards hinsichtlich der 4Pin Fake Lüfter Thematik und einer Rüge dieser Schein Lüfteranschlüsse wäre nicht schlecht. So dass das H97/Z97 Mainboard Problem nicht bei der nächsten Generation von Boards neu hoch kocht. Seit mal das Sprachrohr der Leser und klopft den Boardherstellern auf die Finger, dass sie ordentlich ausweisen sollen wieviele PWM Lüfter- und spannungsgesteuerten Anschlüsse nun tatsächlich auf den Boards verarbeitet sind. Dazu könnt ihr ins selbe Thema mal ein spezial machen zu internen Lüftersteuerungen (also nicht solche die nen 5 1/4 Schacht brauchen sondern direkt irgendwo im Board palziert werden) und Tutorial für eine selbstgemachtes Tweak an Lüfter (einlöten eines Widerstands / verstellbaren Widerstand).


----------



## Heimkinojenna (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi

Als Neuling wünsche ich mir Berichte über folgende Themen.
- Wie reinige ich meinen PC vernünftig, Werkzeug, Material, Zeitaufwand, Vor&Nachteile usw.
- Wie führe ich ein BIOS Update durch, das ganze für die gängigsten Hersteller bei Mainbords, was kann passieren usw.
- Ein Vergleich mit entsprechenden Tabellen mit den ganzen Anschlüssen in und an einem Rechner was die Geschwindigkeiten angeht, welcher Stecker ist wofür usw.
- Wie geht man bei bestimmten Fehlern vor und an der Sache ran um auf den Grund zu kommen, Basics quasi.

Auch wenn die meisten nun die Augen verdrehen werden, für einen eingefleischten Crack sind das alles selbsterklärende Dinge. 
Für mich als Neueinsteiger ein absolutes Mysterium 

Sollte eines der Themen bereits Zeitnah zurückliegend behandelt worden sein dann bitte einen Link setzen.

Als Laie blickt man schnell nicht mehr durch, daher wäre eine Rubrik mit Anfängerfragen bzw. Erklärungen klasse.


----------



## SamLombardo (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen objektiven Test echtes 4k bzw wqhd vs. DSR 4k. In Foren ist echt nichts objektives zu finden, jeder verteidigt nur seine Hardwareanschaffung. Von daher....wäre cool


----------



## TheSir99 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir ein Sockel AM3 Spezial Welche CPU , AMD FX 8350, FX 8370, 8370E etc.  bekommt man inoffiziell auf einen AM3 Board zum laufen und unter welchen vorraussetzungen.  Ich weiß, diese Prozessoren haben keinen offiziellen Support für AM3 - deswegen schreibe ich auch inoffiziell.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Evt. ein Update der spieletauglichen (4K) HDTVs: Amazon.com: VIZIO P552ui-B2 55-Inch 4K Ultra HD Smart LED HDTV: Electronics
Displaylag.com schreibt, das dieses Modell angeblich 120 Hz in Full HD schafft! Aber ob das wirklich stimmt?


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vielleicht eine ziemlich blöde Idee. 
Aber was ist eigentlich wenn man einen Kühler einer Grafikkarte -- ich denke da an den Windforce Kühler der aktuellen GTX 980. Der hat ja eine sehr hohe Kühlleistung [600 Watt TDP wenn ich nicht irre] -- auf eine CPU baut?
Ich weiß. Leichte Platzprobleme. 
Aber hat das schon mal einer versucht? Was bringt das an Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten?
Wie laut wird das System?
Wäre echt klasse wenn PCGH sowas mal basteln könnte [offener Aufbau reicht ja].


----------



## BikeRider (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



TheSir99 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ein Sockel AM3 Spezial Welche CPU , AMD FX 8350, FX 8370, 8370E etc.  bekommt man inoffiziell auf einen AM3 Board zum laufen und unter welchen vorraussetzungen.  Ich weiß, diese Prozessoren haben keinen offiziellen Support für AM3 - deswegen schreibe ich auch inoffiziell.



würde ich auch gut finden, auch weil ich ein AM³-Moard besitze.


----------



## taks (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was einmal ganze interessant wäre:
Wie gut laufen virtuelle Maschinen (mit VMWare und Co.) auf verschiedenen Betriebssystemen und Desktop-CPUs.
Des weitern z.B. Nutzung von Grafikkarten in virtuellen Maschinen, Optimierungspotential, Tools, uvm...


----------



## Icedaft (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Finde ich auch nicht schlecht. Bitte für "DAU´s" auf dem Gebiet schreiben....


----------



## KSKommando (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würden mal Benchmarks mit belibten Free to Play Titeln wie WoT, SWToR  , Rift ,LotR etc. interessieren da ja gerade WoT mittlerweile mit Physiks arbeitet und die Hardwareanforderungen bischen gestiegen sind .speziel interesiert mich die Frage was man mittlerweile für Hardware benötigt um soche Titel in Full HD und eingermaßen schönen Settings zu zocken


----------



## Icedaft (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es ist weniger ein Wunsch zur nächsten Ausgabe, als eine Idee/Treueprämie für langjährige Abonnenten: Wie wäre es, wenn Ihr treuen Abonnenten z.B. nach 5, 10, 15,X... Jahren als Goodie/Jubigeschenk die Wahl zwischen den dann aktuellen Abo-Geschenken lassen würdet? Natürlich kein "MUSS", ich fände es aber eine nette Geste.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



KSKommando schrieb:


> Mich würden mal Benchmarks mit belibten Free to Play Titeln wie WoT, SWToR  , Rift ,LotR etc. interessieren da ja gerade WoT mittlerweile mit Physiks arbeitet und die Hardwareanforderungen bischen gestiegen sind .speziel interesiert mich die Frage was man mittlerweile für Hardware benötigt um soche Titel in Full HD und eingermaßen schönen Settings zu zocken



Ein Special, das mit deiner Idee vergleichbar ist, hatten wir vor gar nicht so langer Zeit: "Underdog-Benchmarks" in der PCGH 06/2014, Seite 98 ff. Dort fühlten wir unter anderem den Titeln Day Z, DOTA 2, Hawken, League of Legends, Mechwarrior Online und Planetside 2 auf den Zahn. Zu World of Tanks haben wir auch alle paar Monate einen Artikel im Heft. Aber guter Punkt, das kommt auf die Agenda.  

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ich558 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wärs mal mit Ex High End GPUs die übertaktet werden bis der Arzt kommt und dann gegen aktuelle Mid End und High End Karten antreten müssen ? 
Sowas wie zB.
8800 Ultra OC vs GTX 285
GTX 285 OC vs GTX 580
GTX 680 OC vs GTX 980
GTX 660 OC vs GTX 780
GTX 570 OC vs GTX 770

Sowas in der Art eben


----------



## ACDSee (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine ziemlich blöde Idee.
> Aber was ist eigentlich wenn man einen Kühler einer Grafikkarte -- ich denke da an den Windforce Kühler der aktuellen GTX 980. Der hat ja eine sehr hohe Kühlleistung [600 Watt TDP wenn ich nicht irre] -- auf eine CPU baut?
> Ich weiß. Leichte Platzprobleme.
> Aber hat das schon mal einer versucht? Was bringt das an Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten?
> ...



Das wäre wirklich mal was für PCGH in Gefahr. +1

Alternativ: Schraubt mal einen guten CPU-Luftkühler auf eine GPU. Das könnte bei einer R9 290x evtl. Wattmäßig etwas enger werden, aber ihr habt doch sicher noch mehr als einen Praktikanten, oder?
Ggf. mit Rieserkabel und schnell zusammengepfuschter Halterung, damit das PCB nicht gleich einreißt. In jedem Fall freut sich die Wärmebildkamera.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ich558 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit Ex High End GPUs die übertaktet werden bis der Arzt kommt und dann gegen aktuelle Mid End und High End Karten antreten müssen ?
> Sowas wie zB.
> 8800 Ultra OC vs GTX 285
> GTX 285 OC vs GTX 580
> ...



In der aktuellen Ausgabe haben wir 780ti und R9 290x mit Wasserkühlung ans Limit getrieben und mit der GTX 980 verglichen. Bereits da ist der Abstand so gering, dass ich für die GTX 680 keinerlei Chance gegen eine 980 sehe, vermutlich auch nicht gegen eine 970.




ACDSee schrieb:


> Das wäre wirklich mal was für PCGH in Gefahr. +1
> 
> Alternativ: Schraubt mal einen guten CPU-Luftkühler auf eine GPU. Das könnte bei einer R9 290x evtl. Wattmäßig etwas enger werden, aber ihr habt doch sicher noch mehr als einen Praktikanten, oder?
> Ggf. mit Rieserkabel und schnell zusammengepfuschter Halterung, damit das PCB nicht gleich einreißt. In jedem Fall freut sich die Wärmebildkamera.



Im Moment haben wir weder Praktikanten noch Wärmebildkamera zur Hand


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Es ist weniger ein Wunsch zur nächsten Ausgabe, als eine Idee/Treueprämie für langjährige Abonnenten: Wie wäre es, wenn Ihr treuen Abonnenten z.B. nach 5, 10, 15,X... Jahren als Goodie/Jubigeschenk die Wahl zwischen den dann aktuellen Abo-Geschenken lassen würdet? Natürlich kein "MUSS", ich fände es aber eine nette Geste.



Schreib doch einfach mal unseren Aboservice an


----------



## Icedaft (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gute Idee. Ich meine, so könnte man sich alle par Jahre diesen "Abo-Tourismus" zwischen Lebensgefährten sparen...


----------



## Grestorn (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Ausgabe haben wir 780ti und R9 290x mit Wasserkühlung ans Limit getrieben und mit der GTX 980 verglichen. Bereits da ist der Abstand so gering, dass ich für die GTX 680 keinerlei Chance gegen eine 980 sehe, vermutlich auch nicht gegen eine 970.



Der Abstand ist gering? Dann  macht der Satz keinen Sinn. Ich denke, Du meinst "groß", oder?


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Schreib doch einfach mal unseren Aboservice an


Ich glaube das sollte ich mal tun, hab mein Abo ja seit der ersten Ausgabe.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Amon schrieb:


> Ich glaube das sollte ich mal tun, hab mein Abo ja seit der ersten Ausgabe.



Ich glaube bei mir war es ab der 2. Ausgabe. Die 1. kaufte ich noch brav im Laden. 
Ja, mal was für so treue Leser wäre schon nett.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Der Abstand ist gering? Dann  macht der Satz keinen Sinn. Ich denke, Du meinst "groß", oder?



Der Vorsprung der übertakteten 780ti zur 980 ist so gering, dass eine deutlich langsamere 680 weit hinter der 980 landen würde


----------



## Zybba (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aktuell wird ja viel über Evolve diskutiert. Unter anderem auch über die Ausnutzung des Grafikkartenspeichers.
Ich zitiere hier einfach mal:



Atma schrieb:


> Der VRAM Verbrauch steht mal wieder in keinem Verhältnis zu den gebotenen Texturen .  Anscheinend verlernen die Entwickler mehr und mehr vernünftig mit dem  vorhandenen Ram zu haushalten. Crytek schafft es bei Ryse komischerweise  auch ... trotz hervorragender Optik und gleicher Engine giert es nicht  so massiv nach VRAM.





AlphaSec schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche denke ich mir auch seit  längerem. Im 3DCenter Forum hat ein Crytek-Mitarbeiter geschrieben, dass  Ryse eigentlich noch verschwenderisch mit dem Vram umgeht, da der  PC-Port unter Zeitdruck veröffentlicht wurde.
> 
> 3DCenter Forum
> 
> ...



Könntet ihr da evtl. mal darüber berichten und Entwickler befragen?


----------



## ACDSee (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gerade Sockel 2011-3-CPUS laden ja geradezu zur Wakü beim kräftigen Übertakten ein.
Ich würde mir deshalb einen Test zu erweiterbaren Komplettwakü-Sets wünschen, also sowas:



Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 LT/ST (40188/11060) 
XSPC RayStorm 750 EX420 WaterCooling Kit 
Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 LT/ST (11061) 
XSPC RayStorm 750 EX280 WaterCooling Kit 
Phobya Pure Performance Kit 400L 

Weiterhin ist für mich relevant: Ist da wirklich alles bei was man braucht, wie einfach/schwierig ist der Einbau, ggf. auch Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ggü. normal zusammengestellter Wakü.
Wie laut sind Pumpen und Lüfter, was leisten diese Sets, was Passiert, wenn man noch ein oder zwei Grakas einbinden will. Geht das einfach, was gibt es zu beachten, wo liegen hier Grenzen?


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es gibt zur Zeit eine sehr interessante Entwicklung im TV Bereich welche im PC Bereich nur wenig beachtung findet: HDR (höhere native Kontraste) und 10 oder 12 Bit Farbtiefe.

Siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/376837-hdr-und-hohe-farbtiefe-spielen.html

Wie sieht die Entwicklung bei Spielen, Grafiktreibern und nicht zuletzt PC Bildschirmen in diesem Bereich aus? Was für Pläne haben die Hersteller? Die Vorteile sollten offensichtlich sein.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Es gibt zur Zeit eine sehr interessante Entwicklung im TV Bereich welche im PC Bereich nur wenig beachtung findet: HDR (höhere native Kontraste) und 10 oder 12 Bit Farbtiefe.
> 
> Siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/376837-hdr-und-hohe-farbtiefe-spielen.html
> 
> Wie sieht die Entwicklung bei Spielen, Grafiktreibern und nicht zuletzt PC Bildschirmen in diesem Bereich aus? Was für Pläne haben die Hersteller? Die Vorteile sollten offensichtlich sein.



Moderne PC-Displays unterstützen zum Teil bereits zumindest 10-bittige Farbtiefen bzw. sRGB, beispielsweise der in der kommenden Ausgabe abgehandelte 21:9-Monitor LG 34UC97. Dafür braucht's dummerweise auch eine passende GPU bzw. Display-Port-Standards. Mit meiner GPU (R9 290X) funktioniert das nicht, auch nicht mit Kniffen (ein entsprechender Menüpunkt ist im CCC aber vorhanden, die Treiber sind also schon soweit). Daher konnte ich im (kommenden) Dauertest leider nicht darauf eingehen, obwohl ich das Thema auch persönlich sehr interessant finde und beim nächsten Upgrade sicher ein Auge darauf haben werde . Das könnten wir eventuell aber mal abhandeln, Maxwell unterstützt den Standard meines Wissens.  Es dürfte nur relativ schwierig werden, die eventuellen Vorzüge der Technik auch jenen eindeutig zu kommunizieren, die kein passendes Display haben - Vergleichshots dürften da wenig bringen 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Superwip (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Problem ist ja nicht nur ein Hardwaretechnisches. Jede Version von DP, DVI und HDMI eignet sich für 10 oder auch 12 Bit Videosignale; limitierend ist hier nur die Übertragungsbandbreite da 10 Bit hier etwas mehr braucht als 8 Bit was beispielsweise dazu führt das etwa 1920x1200er Monitore mit 10 Bit nicht per Single-Link DVI oder HDMI 1.0 angesteuert werden können.

Im Fall deiner R9 290X scheitert es offensichtlich am Treiber. Das ist schon mal ein Problemfeld.

Ein anderes Problemfeld sind natürlich die Spiele. Ich denke nicht das es irgendein Spiel gibt das von sich aus 10 oder 12 Bit Farbtiefe unterstützt. Eventuell könnte man da Grafiktreiberseitig etwas drehen aber zumindest die Texturen liegen wohl nur in 8 Bit vor.

Das größte Problem auf der Hardwareseite sind natürlich die Bildschirme. 10 oder 12 Bit Bildschirme sind eher Exoten für Grafiker, ähnliches gilt für sehr kontrastreiche Bildschirme (auch weil diese üblicherweise VA Panels haben welche zumindest bis vor einigen Jahren zu lange Reaktionszeiten hatten um in Gaming Monitoren eingesetzt zu werden). Einige Bildschirme haben sogar nur 6 Bit Panels, insbesondere besonders reaktionsschnelle IPS Panels. Die TV Technik ist hier (leider) klar einige Jahre weiter bzw. die PC Bildschirmtechnik hinkt hinterher.

Hohe Kontraste sind bei PC Bildschirmen wie schon angesprochen ein erhebliches Problem. Sehr kontrastreiche Panels haben üblicherweise eine lange Reaktionszeit. Speziell aber nicht nur Im TV Bereich konnten hier zwar in den letzten Jahren erhebliche Verbesserungen erzielt werden aber 4000:1 bis 10000:1 wie sie für HDR angestrebt werden sind mit üblichen Monitoren illusorisch (üblich ist ja etwa 800:1 bis 1000:1 bei TN oder IPS). Zudem kann der native Kontrast natürlich nur in einem abgedunkelten Raum ausgereizt werden, bei einem PC Bildschirm (bei einem TV weniger) kann bereits das Licht das vom Monitor auf das Gesicht des Spielers und wieder zurück reflektiert wird den effektiven Kontrast nennenswert beeinträchtigen. Eine wirklich gute Lösung für das Kontrastproblem werden vielleicht erst OLED Monitore bieten wobei preiswerte Modelle ja leider bis heute nicht in Sicht sind- aber ohne die nötige Unterstützung auf Softwareseite sind Hochkontrastmonitore wie schon angesprochen kaum sinnvoll.

Beachten muss man auch das 10 oder 12 Bit Farbtiefe und HDR zusammenhängen: Bei einer linearen Farbtiefe von nur 8 Bit sind die Helligkeitsabstufungen im dunklen Bereich so grob das ein Kontrast von mehr als 1000:1 kaum sinnvoll dargestellt werden kann und kaum einen Gewinn bei der Bildqualität bringt. Bei 10 Bit ist der maximal sinnvolle Kontrast aber dann schon eher 4000:1 und bei 12 Bit 16 000:1.

Mich würde vor allem interessieren was die Industrie über diese Thematik denkt also Bildschirm, Grafiktreiber und vor allem auch Spieleentwickler.


----------



## orca113 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo, ich würde mal gerne etwas darüber lesen was auch hier in diesem Thread thematisiert wird.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...eler-der-bodensatz-des-abfalls-der-gamer.html

Schlechte Qualität von aktuellen Games.

Mal einen Bericht und oder einige Publisher und Entwickler dazu befragen.


----------



## Superwip (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Moderne PC-Displays unterstützen zum Teil bereits zumindest 10-bittige  Farbtiefen bzw. sRGB, beispielsweise der in der kommenden Ausgabe  abgehandelte 21:9-Monitor LG 34UC97. Dafür braucht's dummerweise auch  eine passende GPU bzw. Display-Port-Standards. Mit meiner GPU (R9 290X)  funktioniert das nicht, auch nicht mit Kniffen (ein entsprechender Menüpunkt ist im CCC aber vorhanden, die Treiber sind also schon soweit).



Aber es ist jedenfalls traurig das AMD 10/12 Bit Farbtiefe offensichtlich nicht unterstützt. Und das vermutlich sogar absichtlich. Die FirePro/FireGL Karten die ja de-facto die selben GPUs enthalten unterstützen zumindest 10 Bit offiziell, vermutlich Produktpolitik.

Diese Thematik anzusprechen könnte schon mal nicht schaden.

10/12 Bit ist *kein* Profifeature. Es kann ein echter Mehrwert bei der Bildqualität sein.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ist bei nVidia aber auch nicht anders. Gewisse Gründe für ihre Profikarten halten Sie sich halt noch warm


----------



## Cleriker (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gern mal wissen was sich beim raytracing tut. Seit damals Enemy Territory: Quake Wars mit dem Thema auf sich aufmerksam gemacht hat, ist es echt ruhig darum geworden. Sollte das nicht mal irgendwann in Spielen Einzug halten? Wenn das abgelehnt wird, warum? Wäre klasse, wenn ihr euch nochmal dahinter hängen könntet.


----------



## Superwip (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Auf der Hardwareseite tut sich einiges: Moderne GPU Architekturen eignen sich immer besser für alternative Renderverfahren inklusive Raytracing.

Ernsthafte Anläufe in diese Richtung scheint es aber dennoch nicht zu geben. Da Raytracing immernoch sehr Ressourcenaufwendig ist müsste man an anderer Stelle Abstriche machen, unterm Strich wäre die Grafik vermutlich nicht besser oder sogar schlechter. Daher und weil man komplett neue Engines entwickeln müsste hat noch kein Hersteller den Sprung gewagt.


----------



## cdpferde (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

VRAM bedarf in Bezug auf Auflösungen etc...


----------



## JackvanDell (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



cdpferde schrieb:


> VRAM bedarf in Bezug auf Auflösungen etc...



Ja das fände ich auch gut, vor allem in Hinsicht auf die Sache mit der Nvidia GTX 970! Also auch ob es jetzt wirklich merkbar ist, wenn "nur" 3,5 GB VRAM statt 4 zur Verfügung stehen etc.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



JackvanDell schrieb:


> Ja das fände ich auch gut, vor allem in Hinsicht auf die Sache mit der Nvidia GTX 970! Also auch ob es jetzt wirklich merkbar ist, wenn "nur" 3,5 GB VRAM statt 4 zur Verfügung stehen etc.



Das ist ganz einfach.
Wenn du die Settings in Speicherfressenden spielen hoch genug setzt, dann kannst du im Extremfall die 3,5 Gb knacken.
Problem ist dann jedoch eher, dass die Framerate so gering ist, dass du zu Spielen sowieso die Details runter schrauben wirst...


----------



## BikeRider (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



TheSir99 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ein Sockel AM3 Spezial Welche CPU , AMD FX 8350, FX 8370, 8370E etc.  bekommt man inoffiziell auf einen AM3 Board zum laufen und unter welchen vorraussetzungen.  Ich weiß, diese Prozessoren haben keinen offiziellen Support für AM3 - deswegen schreibe ich auch inoffiziell.


Dieses Thema würde ich mir auch wünschen.

Was sagt PCGH denn dazu ?




ich558 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit Ex High End GPUs die übertaktet werden bis der Arzt kommt und dann gegen aktuelle Mid End und High End Karten antreten müssen ?
> Sowas wie zB.
> 8800 Ultra OC vs GTX 285
> GTX 285 OC vs GTX 580
> ...



Dann würde ich mir schon eher GTX670 OC vs GTX 970 wünschen
Wie hoch muss ich die 670 übertakten, dass sie annähernd an die 970 heran kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Dieses Thema würde ich mir auch wünschen.
> 
> Was sagt PCGH denn dazu ?



Um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Das Thema ist sehr speziell. Wenn es eine handvoll besonders interessanter Boards gäbe, könnte man sich diese genauer angucken. Aber die wenigen AM3-Nutzer in der Community verteilen sich über verschiedene Modelle und ich könnte allenfalls 3-4 davon testen. Davon hat dann wortwörtlich ein halbes Dutzend Leser etwas.


----------



## BikeRider (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Das Thema ist sehr speziell. Wenn es eine handvoll besonders interessanter Boards gäbe, könnte man sich diese genauer angucken. Aber die wenigen AM3-Nutzer in der Community verteilen sich über verschiedene Modelle und ich könnte allenfalls 3-4 davon testen. Davon hat dann wortwörtlich ein halbes Dutzend Leser etwas.



Schade

Aber trotzdem danke für die Info .


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eine neue Umfrage ist online: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...-interessieren-euch-februar-maerz-2015-a.html


----------



## xpSyk (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich sehr für ein "Filter-Special" interessieren. 
Übersicht und Erklärungen von den verbreitesten und speziellen Skalierungs-, Textur- und Anti-Alaising-Filtern (usw.). 


mfG


----------



## Helljumper94 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ihr habt echt ein super Heft, das schonmal vorweg! 
Mich würde mal das Thema Sound sehr interessieren(vielleicht sogar ein Sonderheft?) 
Speziell was zu den aktuellen Soundkarten(externe, interne) und den Vergleich zu Onboardsound. 
Auch auf welche Parameter man beim Kauf achten muss etc pp. 
MfG 
Felix


----------



## RRe36 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Artikel über Grafikkartenkühler (sowohl Luft- als auch Wasserkühler) wäre mal ganz interessant weil selbst die meisten Herstellerlösungen bis zu 78°C warm werden oder bei ausreichender Kühlung zu laut werden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



RRe36 schrieb:


> Ein Artikel über Grafikkartenkühler (sowohl Luft- als auch Wasserkühler) wäre mal ganz interessant weil selbst die meisten Herstellerlösungen bis zu 78°C warm werden oder bei ausreichender Kühlung zu laut werden.



Den Vergleich aller aktuellen GPU-Kühler findest du in der PCGH 07/2014 (Radeon R9 290) und 08/2014 (GTX 780). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und GPU-Wasserkühler hatten wir in der 03/14 (R9 290) und 03/15 (GTX 980) 

Beides in einem Artikel zusammenzufassen ist nur bedingt möglich, denn die Leistung einer Wasserkühlung hängt stärker von der Radiatorgröße, als vom gewählten Kühlkörper ab.


----------



## seppo1887 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ist noch möglich mit einem High End PC von vor 10 Jahren. Das kann man auch gut jedes Jahr wiederholen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



seppo1887 schrieb:


> Was ist noch möglich mit einem High End PC von vor 10 Jahren. Das kann man auch gut jedes Jahr wiederholen.



Nicht mehr viel. Da hat ein aktuelles Smartphone ja mehr Power.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hmja. Wenn man einen Pentium D (Smithfield) nebst Radeon X1800 XT/512 nimmt – Produkte von Ende 2005 –, kann man womöglich noch etwas damit anfangen. 2006 brachte den Sprung, da gab's schon den Core 2 und die 8800 GTX.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## RRe36 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

High-End PC von vor 10 Jahren wäre wirklich mal interessant (für mich vermutlich weil ich, unglaublich aber wahr, echt noch sowas rumstehen hab und der geht sogar noch). Ihr könntet da ja mal ne SSD reinstecken und schauen was passiert. Ihr könntet auch mal die aktuell schnellsten Komponenten die verfügbar sind in einen Rechner packen und dann die stärkstmögliche Kühlung montieren um die Hardware bis ans Limit zu übertakten.


----------



## marvinj (11. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da im nächsten schon das Raspberry Pi 2 drankommt: Mehr dazu 
Ansonsten: Wie viel Grafikkarte brauche ich wirklich?
Wann limitiert die Cpu?


----------



## Homerclon (11. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



marvinj schrieb:


> Wann limitiert die Cpu?


Das ist mit dem Artikel "Sechskernern auf den Fersen" (aktuelle Ausgabe), doch eigentlich schon abgehakt.
In einem neuen Artikel könnte man doch höchstens noch ein paar Spezialfälle an Spiele aufführen, die stärker CPU- als GPU-Limitiert sind.


----------



## S754 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir mehr Retro, ich fand die letzte Ausgabe eine der langweiligsten überhaupt


----------



## marvinj (11. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Das ist mit dem Artikel "Sechskernern auf den Fersen" (aktuelle Ausgabe), doch eigentlich schon abgehakt.
> In einem neuen Artikel könnte man doch höchstens noch ein paar Spezialfälle an Spiele aufführen, die stärker CPU- als GPU-Limitiert sind.



Du das mag sein, zugegeben, hatte ich noch keine Zeit so weit zu lesen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



S754 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir mehr Retro, ich fand die letzte Ausgabe eine der langweiligsten überhaupt



Dann wirst du die 06 lieben - zumindest denke ich, dass es ein spezieller Artikel in die 06 schaffen wird. In der kommenden 05 sind wir aber nur in der Gegenwart unterwegs.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dann passt es doch, die Gegenwart ist die Zukunft von gestern


----------



## Cleriker (12. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

und ich dachte immer das jetzt ist die Geschichte von morgen.


----------



## Bummsbirne (15. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Cool waeren mehr Tests von Wakü Komponenten. Am besten waere es auch, dass ihr das ganze Wakü Zeugs mit in den Einkaufsführer packt. 

Thorsten muss dann halt mal ordentlich testen,  damit die Listen erstmal voll werden


----------



## Rarek (17. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Dann wirst du die 06 lieben - zumindest denke ich, dass es ein spezieller Artikel in die 06 schaffen wird. In der kommenden 05 sind wir aber nur in der Gegenwart unterwegs.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


und was habt ihr für die 08/15 Ausgabe geplant?
sowas sollte man sich früh genug fragen, denn die Heftnummer ist doch schon ein paar Specials wert, oder nicht?

B2T:

ich würde gerne erfahren was passiert, wenn man die 4GB der 960 4GB Editionen voll auslastet, bzw. ob die Leistung eventuell schon vorher zusammenbricht (970 ich höre dich rufen)


----------



## Superwip (17. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Test der Xeon-D Plattform fände ich sehr interessant inklusive "was wäre wenn mehr Takt/TDP..." Überlegungen. Die Plattform mit bis zu 8 Broadwell -Kernen ohne IGP, DDR4, 10GBASE-T und im Vergleich zu Haswell-Esparsamerer Ausstattung ist jedenfalls auch für Desktop PCs nicht uninteressant- spätestens wenn in Zukunft noch CPUs mit mehr Takt erscheinen sollten.


----------



## Pyrodactil (19. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wärs denn mal so als Anregung, die Quantenrechner (scherz) mit deren Monster GPU´s der Filmbranche aufzuzeigen. Ich finds mittlerweile schon heftig was z.B. Marvel mit "The Guardians Of The Galaxy" fotorealistisch daher zaubert. Pixa & Co natürlich auch. Klar sind das unbezahlbare Rechencentren mit aufwendiger Software die kein Einzelplatzuser braucht. Aber es wird uns aufgezeigt was im Gamingbereich kommen wird. Siehe "Final Fantasy" von Anno 2001, die Animation Grafik ist heute schon längst Standard.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gerne eine Test zu den erweiterbaren Wakü-Sets Magicool DIY Wasserkühlungs-Set Dual 120 mm Edition und/oder Magicool DIY Wasserkühlungs-Set Triple 120 mm Edition

Die Pumpe erreicht laut ersten Erfahrungsberichten Durchfluss- und Lausttärkewerte einer LaingDDC310, Testberichte zu den Sets gibt es allerdings noch nicht.

Vor allem auch als mögliche Alternative zu etablierten AiO-Waküs im Preisbereich von 100€ bis 150€ interessant.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Sets sind keine Alternative zu AiO-Waküs da man sie selbst zusammen setzen muss. 
Das sind schlicht vorkonfigurierte Warenkörbe einer Custom Wakü welche aber auf einen Hersteller beschränkt sind. Vorkonfiguriert gibt es auch hier im Forum(und auch im Heft bei entsprechenden Artikeln "verlinkt"). Im Gegensatz zu den Magiocool Dinger wurde da aber frei aus den verfügbaren Marken gewählt, was natürlich bessere Pakete ergeben kann.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Sets sind keine Alternative zu AiO-Waküs da man sie selbst zusammen setzen muss.
> Das sind schlicht vorkonfigurierte Warenkörbe einer Custom Wakü welche aber auf einen Hersteller beschränkt sind. Vorkonfiguriert gibt es auch hier im Forum(und auch im Heft bei entsprechenden Artikeln "verlinkt"). Im Gegensatz zu den Magiocool Dinger wurde da aber frei aus den verfügbaren Marken gewählt, was natürlich bessere Pakete ergeben kann.



Diese beiden Sets zielen auf dieselbe Zielgruppe ab, für die auch AiO-Waküs ab 100€ infrage kommen. Dass 200€+ Waküs besser sind ist der Zielgruppe klar, allerdings sind die Kosten zu hoch.

PCGH hat auch mit dem Video zum Wakü-Zusammenabau für alle PCGH-Leser eine verständliche Anleitung veröffentlicht. Das einzige was über das Set hinaus für einen erfolgreichen Zusammenbau noch organisiert werden muss ist eine Büroklammer und eine Schere/Teppichmesser.

Das bisherige Sets wegen der Lautstärke und/oder dem Preis und/oder der Kühlleistung weniger interessant sind weiß ich, was dieses Set im speziellen besser macht:

- Pumpe: Durchfluss und Laustärke einer LaingDDC310. 

Die Pumpe wurde bis zur letzten Schraube zerlegt und scheint dem Preis angemessen nicht erstklassig, aber solide zu sein. 

Magicool DCP450: kleine Pumpe mit AGB

Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe- Durchfluss und Soundcheck   

- Radiator: geringe Lamellendichte und mit 360mm ausreichende Größe, um jede andere AiO-Wakü und CPU-Luftkühler bis 150€ selbst bei geringen Lüfterdrehzahlen von 500-600U/min in der Laustärke und Kühlleistung deutlich zu schlagen.

Test zum Radiator (360er aus dem Set): 

Review

Unterschied zwischen dem erstplazierten Radiator und dem Magicool:

            Fan speed 600 rpm: 3,5°C
            Fan speed 800 rpm: 2,3°C
            Fan speed 1200 rpm: 2,6°C
            Fan speed 1500 rpm: 2,9°C

            Und die besser plazierten Radiatoren haben teilweise die doppelte Tiefe.

- Lüfter: Die drei PWM Lüfter bieten einen großen Regelbereich von 500 - 1.800 U/min. 

-CPU-Kühler: bleibt die Unbekannte in dem Set.

Da ich selber den EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme LTX - Acetal+Nickel CSQ nutze, bei dem das Wasser  im Kühler einfach von der einen Seite zur anderen fließt, was die Kühlleistung im PCGH- Test in der Ausgabe 08/2014 gegenüber den anderen neun Wasserkühlern lediglich  um ca. 2°C verschlechtert hat, wird der im Set enthaltene CPU-Kühler schon nicht die Vollkatastrophe sein.

Ich selbst habe für meine Wakü auch deutlich mehr Geld ausgegeben, aber bei diesem Set würde sich ein Test aus den oben genannten Gründen lohnen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es geht mir um das hier als Konkurrenz:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...elkonfigurationen-stand-03-12-2013-a.html#1.0
Das ist in Preis(!) und Schwierigkeit beim Zusammenbau in der selben Klasse wie so ein Magicoolset, nur mit guten Lüftern und gutem CPU-Kühler.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In der Kühlleistung und Laustärke dürfte das Set besser sein, da größerer Radiator und leisere Pumpe.

    Die Zusammenstellung ist doch ohne Frage als Einstieg gut geeignet. Das Set könnte lediglich eine gute Alternative darstellen, wenn hier im Forum nach einem Set oder einer AiO-Wakü gefragt wird.



 -CPU Kühler, Watercool HK CPU LGA 1155/1156/1150 Rev. 3.0 LC  33,99€
 -Radiator (2x120) Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper  44,99€
 -2 St. Lüfter Enermax T.B. Silence UCTB12 (7,69€) 15,38€
 -Pumpe Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V 55,99€
 -3,3m Schlauch Masterkleer 11/8 klar "Retail Package" 7,99€
 -6 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle G1/4 gerändelt (0,99€) 5,94€
 -2 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar gerändelt G1/4 (1,49€) 2,98€

*Gesamtpreis: 167,26€*

*Downgrade-Option:* Die Pumpe gegen eine Alphacool Eheim Station II 230V tauschen.
Ersparnis: *-16€*


----------



## RRe36 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände einen 120mm Lüftertest mal interessant weil die weiter verbreitet sind als 140/180mm Lüfter.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



RRe36 schrieb:


> Ich fände einen 120mm Lüftertest mal interessant weil die weiter verbreitet sind als 140/180mm Lüfter.



Lies mal in der 04/15 Seite 88 dritte Spalte letzer (Ab-)Satz.


----------



## Rarek (23. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

und da steht? (bin auf arbeit, habs grad net griffbereit ^^)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

… dass 120-mm-Lüfter in der 05/2015 folgen werden.


----------



## Rarek (23. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ahh... sind die seiten schon fertig? vll. könte man sie ja schonmal im vorraus kaufen, so für 1,20€


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Heft ist Freitag zur Druckerei - vorab kann man das PDF glaube ich nicht kaufen.


----------



## Rarek (23. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich will ja auch net das ganze Heft vorab... nur die sache mit den 120'er Lüfter 
zur not warte ich halt den ersten ab... und wehe es ist ein Scherz das es das Heft dann gibt


----------



## RRe36 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Achso, hab ich gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rarek schrieb:


> ich will ja auch net das ganze Heft vorab... nur die sache mit den 120'er Lüfter
> zur not warte ich halt den ersten ab... und wehe es ist ein Scherz das es das Heft dann gibt



Abonnenten kriegen das Heft mit etwas Glück schon am 27. oder 28.


----------



## Rarek (23. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich habe leider kein abo... aber auch nur weil sich gerne mal eben meine postanschrift ändern könnte  ... -.-


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Vergleich von GPU-Luftkühlern und GPU-Only-Wasserkühlern  bezogen auf die Kühlleistung für den Videospeicher und die Spannungsversorgung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim GPU-Only-Wasserkühler mit zwei 92mm Lüftern, um eine identische Ausgangslage im Vergleich zu einem GPU-Luftkühler zu schaffen, wo häufig 92mm Lüfter zum Einsatz kommen (z.B. Arctic Xtreme III/IV).

Erziehlt man bei einem GPU-Only-Wasserkühler durch den Wegfall des Aluminiumkühlkörpers, wie er bei einem GPU-Luftkühler zum Einsatz kommt, geringere Temperaturen und eine geringere Lautheit (angesaugte Luft wird im Aluminiumkühlkörper erwärmt bevor sie auf das PCB der Grafikkarte trifft + Lüfter müssen wegen dem Aluminiumkühlkörper einen höheren Druck (=höhere Drehzahl) aufbauen)?


----------



## Cleriker (23. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Stell ich mir schwierig vor zu vergleichen. Dann müsste bei dem GPU-only Konzept ja auch die Lautstärke der etwaigen Pumpe miteinbezogen werden, sowie die Möglichkeit die Lüfter anzusprechen. Also Mainboards, oder durch Adapter, oder eine separate Steuerung.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rarek schrieb:


> ich habe leider kein abo... aber auch nur weil sich gerne mal eben meine postanschrift ändern könnte  ... -.-



Wäre dann ein Digital-Abo für dich eine Lösung?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Stell ich mir schwierig vor zu vergleichen. Dann müsste bei dem GPU-only Konzept ja auch die Lautstärke der etwaigen Pumpe miteinbezogen werden, sowie die Möglichkeit die Lüfter anzusprechen. Also Mainboards, oder durch Adapter, oder eine separate Steuerung.



Die Lüfterstärke könnte man in einem Einzelfallszenario angleichen. Aber das wäre dann ein sehr spezifischer Test nur für diejenigen 0,25 Leser, die überlegen, eine GPU-only-Wasserkühlung mit drei 92-mm-Arctic-Lüftern zu kombinieren. Ich denke nicht, dass sich das dafür Zeit findet, aber wir werden weiterhin in Luft- und Wasserkühlertests die Spannungswandlertemperaturen ermitteln.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Im Kern geht es mir darum, ob mit dieser Kühllösung für die Bauteile auf der Platine im Vergleich zu Lüftkühlern bessere Temperauren erreicht werden können. Ob ihr dann den Test mit 92mm, 120mm oder 140mm Lüftern durchführt spielt für ein erstes Ergebnis eine untergeordnete Rolle und ihr könntet damit die beiden Durchläufe möglichst einfach halten.

Ein Beispiel: 

Szenario 1: Die Grafikkarte (z.B. ein R9 290(X) zur schnellen und einfachen Ermittlung der VRM-Temperaturen über GPU-Z) mit dem GPU-Only Kühler auf eurem Benchtable wird über zwei senkrecht direkt unterhalb der Grafikkarte aufgestellten 120mm Lüftern gekühlt und die VRM- und Speichertemperaturen ermittelt.

Szenario 2: Diesselbe Grafikkarte wird mit einem Peter I/II oder MK26 oder Morpheus mit denselben beiden 120mm aus Snenario 1 bestückt und die VRM- und Speichertemperaturen ermittelt.

Damit könntet ihr schon die Eingangsfrage beantworten. Wahrscheinlich werden in der Praxis vom 29€ bis 75€ GPU-Only-Kühler (z.B. den Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal Nickel Edition oder  Koolance GPU-220 (Vid/MB)) und 92mm bis 140mm Lüftern die unterschiedlichsten Kombinationen eingesetzt, aber eine grundsätzliche Einschätzung durch den Test mit einem GPU-Only-Wasserkühler und einem paar Lüfter, die ihr gerade auf Lager habt, wäre interessant.


----------



## Rarek (26. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wäre dann ein Digital-Abo für dich eine Lösung?



dann habe ich aber folgende prob...
1. ich habe keinen läppi (wegen der Zugfahrt während ich sie lese)
2. ich habe gerne etwas in der Hand
3. ist dann keine DVD dabei
4. es sieht besser aus, wenn man eine Papiersammlung seit 2012 vorweisen kann,
 statt "ich habe ganz viele 10011010" und wenn ich mein win clean mach sind se weg... 
(außerdem macht ne 3k Leitung keinen Spaß  )

und falls jetzt wer mit Handy kommt: ich sag nur 3310


----------



## Cleriker (26. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich verstehe nicht recht...

Was hat dein Samsung C3310 damit für ein Problem?


----------



## Rarek (26. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

samsung hat sowas? 
hmm... 
nee, ich meine den Ziegelstein zum Häuser abreißen 
von Nokia (aber bitte nicht ausprobieren! ich habe schon in meinem Leben ein bisschen Wut an ner Tür abgelassen... nu ist 1 Loch und ne Delle drinn... (diese Leichtbau presspappetüren))


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rarek schrieb:


> und falls jetzt wer mit Handy kommt: ich sag nur 3310


Deswegen frag' ich ja und sag nicht kategorisch „Hol dir halt das Digital-Dingens!“


----------



## Wortakrobat (27. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Artikelwunsch: 

Win 10 - TPM 2.0 Runduminformation und die daraus resultierenden Folgen für den Endanwender bzw. den Zusammenhang zwischen neuen Boards, Technologien und Software etc... nicht nur um zu sensibilieren, sondern auch um die breite Leserschaft zu informieren was da auf uns zu kommt bzw. zugekommen ist...


----------



## PeaceTank (29. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



haufenpommes schrieb:


> Moin moin, ich wünschte mir ein ausführlichen Artikel jeweils über die Einstellung und Auswirkung von Grafikkartentreiber. 3D Einstellung erklären und mit Bilder hinterlegen, welche Einstellung was bewirken. z.B. was bedeutet Texturfilterung - negativer LOD-Bias  --  Clamp  etc.



Wollte mich mal bei PCGAMESHARDWARE bedanken. In der neuen Ausgabe 05/2015 wird genau meine Anregung aufgenommen..

DANKE ....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. März 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wir hören eben auf euch.  Und auch wenn wir nicht jeden Vorschlag kommentieren, stehen sie in Themenmeetings zur Abstimmung. In den folgenden Ausgaben gibt's Artikel, die auf den Treibereinstellungen aufbauen und tiefergehende Funktionen beleuchten - dann auch mithilfe externer Tools.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## RobinNyan (10. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Themenwunsch: ein Benchmark von 4 GTX Titan X im SLI bei drei 4K monitoren   oder bei dem 5k von Dell


----------



## IGladiatorX (10. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Themenwunsch: Kleine Testreihe zu Multi-Monitorarmen wie hier: Mehr Platz, mehr Komfort: PCGH probiert Silverstone-Triple-Monitor-Halterung aus
Am Besten auch für verschiedene Bildschirmgrößen.


----------



## limon1232011 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Themenwunsch: Zocken mit Linux- Welche triple A Titel kann man auch bequem unter Ubuntu und Co. Zocken und wie bekommt man diese unter Linux zum laufen. thx und in diesem Zusammenhang bitte die Treiberinstallation unter Linux erläutern.


----------



## Cleriker (10. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, Linux zum spielen fände ich auch sehr spannend.


----------



## Abductee (10. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würd mich über einen Test von Handballenauflagen für Tastaturen freuen.
Die Dinger sind leider immer noch Mangelware.
Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fÃ¼r: handballenauflage
Für längeres Arbeiten mit der Maus könnt ich mir so was auch vorstellen.


----------



## Woyzeck (11. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eine vollständige Marktübersicht ist sicher zu viel verlangt, aber ein Test von 5 Monitorhalterungen (einfach, zweifach, dreifach) in verschiedenen Preisbereichen wäre spannend zu lesen. Die Halterungen unterscheiden sich doch erheblich in ihren Eigenschaften, aber es lohnt sich. Sie schaffen Platz auf dem Schreibtisch, damit man nach dem Zocken noch mal lernen kann und Spielen auf mehreren Monitoren kann komfortabel oder immersiv sein. Traumhaft wären 3x27" Curved, angesichts der langen Nutzungsdauer von Monitoren auch keine unrealistische Ausgabe: jedes Jahr ein weiterer Monitor....


----------



## Rolk (12. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da sich Raff mehr oder weniger beschwert hat über AMD gäbe es zu wenig zu berichten, macht doch mal einen Überblick über alle angekündigten Freesyncfähigen Monitore. Ich wüsste gerne was da alles auf uns zu kommt.


----------



## orca113 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dieses neue Telekom Internet Produkt. Hybrid oder wie das heißt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...382498-eure-erfahrung-mit-telekom-hybrid.html

Hier hat einen User einen Thread dazu aufgemacht und die Umfrage sagt eigentlich das keiner genau weiß wie was für wen empfehlenswert. Denke das wäre ein gutes Thema.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Dieses neue Telekom Internet Produkt. Hybrid oder wie das heißt.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...382498-eure-erfahrung-mit-telekom-hybrid.html
> 
> Hier hat einen User einen Thread dazu aufgemacht und die Umfrage sagt eigentlich das keiner genau weiß wie was für wen empfehlenswert. Denke das wäre ein gutes Thema.


Das ist doch ganz einfach, jeder der mehr Speed haben will, vor allem die die eh wenig haben (bis 16 MBit, ich finde alles darüber braucht eigentlich kein Hybrid), schon auf IP umgestellt worden sind, bei denen LTE Verfübar ist, für all denen ist Hybrid eine super Alternative. 

Habe es ja selbst seit dem 13.3. und kann mich nicht beschweren. Da ich nicht den allerbesten Empfang habe, komme ich nicht annähernd an die maximal möglichen 50 LTE Mbit, aber bei mir sind immer mindestens 20 bis manchmal 30 MBit drin.


----------



## the_leon (12. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In einer der nächsten PCGH-Ausgaben würde ich gerne Lesen, wie man sich eine Nas mit einem Raspberry Pi baut, und den im normalem PC gehäuse verbaut, also den Raspberry irgendwo im Pc gehäuse verbaut z.b. Festplatten einbauplatz, und an diesem per Usb den Sata stecker der Festplatte anschließt, und den Strom für die Festplatte und den Himbeer-Pi irgendwie von nem Akku abzwackt, der sich bei Pc betrieb auflädt (z.B. Handy Akkupack an Mb Usb Buchse).
Den Lan Stecker müsste man irgendwie nach draußen verlegen (Verlängerungskabel) oder iwie. vom Mainboard abzwackt, wenn das iwie. möglich is, dass wäre dann Perfekt...
Dann halt noch die Software aufspielen und fertig.
Vielleicht könnt ihr das ja iwie. machen....wäre echt cool..
MfG leokasi


----------



## Olstyle (12. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Klingt für mich eher nach einem ganz speziellen Projekt und nicht nach etwas was eine große Leserschaft anspricht. Schon der Ansatz Pi als NAS halte ich nicht für wirklich sinnvoll da Netzwerk und HDD dabei an einem einzigen USB 2.0 Controller hängen, schnell ist anders.


----------



## Cleriker (12. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Selbst wenn sie es machen würden...  Allein schon die Frage mit welchem Gehäuse??? Ein TJ11 wie bei mir, oder vielleicht ein Prodigy, oder H-Frame? Nein, das halte ich für nicht sinnvoll umzusetzen.


----------



## Rarek (13. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das ist doch ganz einfach, jeder der mehr Speed haben will, vor allem die die eh wenig haben (bis 16 MBit, ich finde alles darüber braucht eigentlich kein Hybrid), schon auf IP umgestellt worden sind, bei denen LTE Verfübar ist, für all denen ist Hybrid eine super Alternative.
> 
> Habe es ja selbst seit dem 13.3. und kann mich nicht beschweren. Da ich nicht den allerbesten Empfang habe, komme ich nicht annähernd an die maximal möglichen 50 LTE Mbit, aber bei mir sind immer mindestens 20 bis manchmal 30 MBit drin.


hehe... und die aufm Land wollen sie damit unteranderem ansprechen...
wir haben bie mir ja noch net mal "H"
nur Edge (E)

und dann kommt vorallem erstma so ein Vertreter zu uns nach hause und will uns sowas andrehen... mit dem Tipp, mal auf sein Handy zu schauen hatte sich das dann schnell erledigt


----------



## RRe36 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fänd mal eine Richtige Prozessorkühlerübersicht interessant. Ähnlich wie der Test der 52 Grafikkarten aus PCGH 04/15, also vom Noctua NH-D15 über den Be Quiet Dark Rock 3 bis zum Alpenföhn Ben Nevis. Mittlerweile ist der Kühlermarkt ja echt etwas unübersichtlich und man hat selten noch eine klare Angabe der maximalen Kühlleistung.


----------



## trabant-ye (13. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich habe seit dem letzten Nvidia Treiberupdate 347.88 beobachtet, das meine Grafikkarten den GPU Takt ständig hoch und runter regeln im Spiel. Ich kann aber auch keine Performanceeinbrüche feststellen. Das schreit nach einem Artikel.


----------



## the_leon (13. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da hast du schon Recht, aber im Pronzip finde ich es ganz interessant, lustig ist es allemal und dann haben die Redakteure besseres zu tun, als zu jeder kleinen Info von Gta 5 einen Artikel zu schreiben..


----------



## Oromis16 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde sehr stark interessieren:
1. Vergleich der vier bisherigen AM1 Kühler, insbesondere mit Blick auf die Lautstärke unter Standard-Mainboardregelung. AM1 Systeme werden hier ja ziemlich oft empfohlen, das würde also sicher auch andere interessieren.

2. Ein Vergleichstest von CPUs/GPUs in Blender(Cycles) mit 2 oder 3 Benchmarkszenen. Sowas gibts im Netz fast gar nicht und die 3d-Community ist auf PCGH ja durchaus präsent.
Was ich mir an gebenchten Produkten wünschen würde:


Spoiler



Haswell i3, i5, i7
FX 63XX, 83XX
A10 7850K
Pentium 3XXX
Und dann noch so viele Grafikkarten wie ihr Zeit übrig habt


----------



## Nightslaver (27. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da grade aktuell.
Ich fände mal einen Artikel interessant der die Sache, mit gegen Geld angebotenen Mods auf Steam, rechtlich beleuchtet. Wenn ich als Modder meine Mods auf Steam gegen Währung anbiete, was habe ich zu beachten, muss ich das in einer Steuererklärung angeben, oder kann ich es unter den Tisch fallen lassen da es sich um bei Steam gebundenes Guthaben handelt? Kann ich bei einer nicht funktionierenden Mod in Haftung genommen werden, usw. 

Immerhin ein Thema das uns vieleicht noch lange Zeit, oder auch für immer begleiten könnte, da wäre so ein rechtlicher Überblick wohl mal interessant.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da grade aktuell.
> Ich fände mal einen Artikel interessant der die Sache, mit gegen Geld angebotenen Mods auf Steam, rechtlich beleuchtet. Wenn ich als Modder meine Mods auf Steam gegen Währung anbiete, was habe ich zu beachten, muss ich das in einer Steuererklärung angeben, oder kann ich es unter den Tisch fallen lassen da es sich um bei Steam gebundenes Guthaben handelt? Kann ich bei einer nicht funktionierenden Mod in Haftung genommen werden, usw.
> 
> Immerhin ein Thema das uns vieleicht noch lange Zeit, oder auch für immer begleiten könnte, da wäre so ein rechtlicher Überblick wohl mal interessant.



Hat sich wohl erledigt 

Steam Workshop: Kostenpflichtige Skyrim-Mods eingestellt, Käufer erhalten Geld zurück


----------



## Rarek (28. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

das ist ja bald ne Sache für einen Flop des Monats


----------



## TankCommander (28. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wär's den mal mit Hilfetools wie HWInfo oder ähnliches...und alles schon erklärt. 

Wurde bestimmt so einigen helfen.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mal wieder eine verrückte PCGH in Gefahr Aktion wäre toll.  
und evt ne Testreihe zu den Aktuellen notebook Konstelationen.
Weil dieses doch aktuell doch sehr unübersichtlich ist. zumal die "aktuellen" Generationen mit den Broadwell chip leider meistens langsamer sidn als die 4th gerneration... mich würde da der Unterschied interessieren.  Performance technisch.


----------



## Homerclon (28. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rarek schrieb:


> das ist ja bald ne Sache für einen Flop des Monats


Hat es sich überhaupt so lange gehalten? Gefühlt waren es 3-4 Tage.


----------



## Cleriker (28. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände einen Test von Notebooks mit AMDs FX Chips interessant und ein vergleichbares Intel Gegenstück.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hier sind mal wieder einige Vorschläge aus diesem Thread dabei und es kann fleißig abgestimmt werden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...emen-interessieren-euch-april-mai-2015-a.html


----------



## Lendox (30. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das ist zwar ein ziemlich theoretisches Thema, solche Themen gibt es aber ja auch hin und wieder in der PCGH: CPU-Limit in Spielen - Was ist dahinter? (Ja, ich weiß, Draw Calls, aber wodurch genau können sie entstehen, was passiert dabei genau). Das wäre auch ein Thema, das man schön mit dem kommenden DirectX 12 verbinden könnte.


----------



## Igu (30. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde es interessieren, ob es spieletaugliche 16:10 Monitore  (2560 x 1600) gibt. Nur als Beispiel : Dell3014, 30 Zoll . Ich möchte meinen braven Samsung T240 in Rente schicken.  Ich hab auf 16:9 bereits gezockt, aber irgendwie fehlt mir da was - wie ob ich aus einem 
Bunkersehschlitz schauen müßte.     Ausserdem arbeite ich nicht mit vielen Fenstern nebeneinander und z.B. hier im Forum scroll ich von oben nach unten.  16:10  scheint ja auszusterben, aber es gibt noch welche.


----------



## Cleriker (30. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände einen Vergleich ganz toll zwischen Windows und Linux.
Ihr behandelt ja vielleicht schon bald das Thema"aktuelle Spiele unter Linux", dann könntet ihr ein zweites Thema in Bezug auf die Performance der Spiele die auf Linux laufen machen. Also wirklich vergleichen welche Spiele, wo besser laufen.

Auch würde ich gern ein Spezial darüber lesen, wie solch ein System aufgebaut werden könnte. Hier werden ja dauernd Systeme zusammengestellt. Wie würde ein Office System und wie ein möglichst leistungsfähiges Spiele System unter Linux aussehen?
Auch könnte man beim Office System einen Vergleich zwischen Windows und Linux machen. Wie arbeitet es sich mit Linux und einem freien Office? Lohnt es sich für den Heimanwender vielleicht doch, in Microsoft zu investieren? Gibt es beim Linux Stolperfallen zu beachten.

Daraus könnte man eine Serie machen, über mehrere Hefte verteilt.

Zu guter letzt noch etwas in eigener Sache:
Ist Linux auch dann eine Alternative, wenn man kein anständiges Internet hat (bei mir so) und nicht den ganzen Tag, blitzschnell mal eben irgendwelche Pakete laden kann?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lendox schrieb:


> Das ist zwar ein ziemlich theoretisches Thema, solche Themen gibt es aber ja auch hin und wieder in der PCGH: CPU-Limit in Spielen - Was ist dahinter? (Ja, ich weiß, Draw Calls, aber wodurch genau können sie entstehen, was passiert dabei genau). Das wäre auch ein Thema, das man schön mit dem kommenden DirectX 12 verbinden könnte.



Draw-Call-Overhead und DX12 haben wir in 06/2014 ziemlich umfassend behandelt.


----------



## Rarek (30. April 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

hmm 6/14... muss ich mal mein Lager durchsuchen


----------



## WotanWipeout (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich habe ein Problem, welches meines Wissens nach bisher von euch nicht behandelt wurde und anscheinend weit verbreitet ist.

Ich habe mir ein Alienware 15 mit 980m und UHD Display gekauft. Abgesehen vom mobilen Einsatz wollte ich es in meinem Arbeitszimmer an den ASUS PB287Q (4K Monitor) anschließen.
Um 60 Hz zu erreichen benötige ich bekanntlich den Displayport 1.2 Anschluss, über welchen mein 
Notebook auch verfügt. Sobald ich aber das Kabel anschließe (MiniDP auf DP am Monitor)
habe ich nur noch einen schwarzen Bildschirm und am Monitor passiert nichts.

Ich habe dann versucht etwas zu recherchieren und bin auf eine große Anzahl von Themen gestoßen, welche sich alle mit eben diesem Problem beschäftigen.

*Thema : Nvidia 9er Serie (970 / 980 GTX wie auch 9er M Serie) und UHD Monitoren: kein Signal*

Es wäre wirklich toll von euch, wenn ihr euch diesem Thema einmal annehmen würdet. Die Probleme werden gerne vom Anbieter des Notebooks zum Grafikkartenhersteller hin und hergeschoben.
Für mich wäre es katastrophal wenn der DP1.2 Anschluss nicht funktional sein würde. Ich möchte aber auch nicht alles zurück schicken um dann das Problem erneut zu haben.

Auch finde ich es auffällig, das bisher jede Menge Tests zur 9er Serie gelaufen sind und das alles nicht aufgetaucht sein soll. 

Ich persönlich habe bereits einiges ausprobiert, was (erwartungsgemäß) nicht funktioniert hat.
Aktuellste Treiber und neue Installation zum Beispiel. 

Ich würde mich freuen von euch zu hören. Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch so Ideen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Mr.Knister (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gerne nochmal eine aktuelle *Testdatenbank *auf der DVD sehen. Für Anschaffung/Kaufberatung ist das der Weg, schnell und einfach Tests zu finden


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was mich sehr interessieren würde wären Praxistests von dicken Xeon-CPUs, beispielsweise der kürzlich erschienene HaswellEP und EX, etwa ein E7-8890 v3. Etwa wie sich die Dinger bei großer Last thermisch und Turboseitig verhalten, mit und ohne AVX. Ob es Möglichkeiten gibt sie zu übertakten und wenn ja welche Auswirkungen das hat.

Das wäre sicherlich ein wundervolles Spielzeug für gewisse Redakteure ()... ich fürchte aber dass die Dinger schlichtweg zu teuer sind zum testen? Oder könnt ihr Intel ein Exemplar zum temporären Nutzen abschwatzen?


----------



## Rarek (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

am besten in doppelter ausführung aufn Dualsocket Board schnallen 
(ich brauche mal was neues für meine Farm)

mich würde es nämlich interessieren ob diese im Dual Betrieb besser/effizienter sind,
 als 4 gekoppelte Dual Boards mit alten Xeon E3's druff (ich meine das war was mit 23xx...)
wer hat sowas denn bitte nicht unterm Tisch? (da passt sauber nen 19" Rack rein  )


----------



## Ion (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mal mit einem Undervolting Special?
Bisher wurde ja kräftig übertaktet, doch der Sommer naht und bringt ordentlich Hitze mit. Eine kühlere GPU ist doch dann sehr willkommen 

Ich kann mich noch an ein altes Heft von euch erinnern, zu GTX 460/560(ti) Zeiten, wo ihr umfangreiche Guides zum undervolten geschrieben habt. Dazu gabs eine "PCGH-Optimierte" Einstellung, welche Undervolting mit OC vereinte. Das ganze war mit Tabellen und Listen garniert, hat mir sehr gefallen damals.
Heute ist Undervolting ja noch viel leichter als damals, als man noch ein eigenes Bios schreiben musste


----------



## Cleriker (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Undervolting? Das hört sich ja schlimm an. Kann man das heilen?


----------



## Ion (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Undervolting?



Ja, das böse OC anders rum. Funktioniert super, bei mir ist alles undervolted und trotzdem übertaktet.
PC macht weniger Krach und bringt trotzdem gute Leistung - warum das nicht mal nach Außen tragen?  

Ist natürlich nicht so spaßig wie OC, aber mindestens genauso interessant.


----------



## Rarek (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

hab ich mit meinem office rechner auch hingekriegt... auf 4,2 GHz hochgeschraubt und durfte zum dank auch noch 0,25V wegnehmen (nu rennt er mit 1,15V und das als AMD)


----------



## gorgeous188 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die vom Audio-Phil angesprochene Thematik über Digitalsound
Das da:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...back-zur-ausgabe-05-2015-a-7.html#post7318871


----------



## Abductee (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vielleicht bekommt die Redaktion ein Testexemplar von der Deepcool Captain in die Hände.
DeepCool Captain 120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://www.deepcool.com/product/gamerstorm/2014-09/6_1012.shtml


----------



## Keinem (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Ion schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit einem Undervolting Special?
> Bisher wurde ja kräftig übertaktet, doch der Sommer naht und bringt ordentlich Hitze mit. Eine kühlere GPU ist doch dann sehr willkommen
> 
> Ich kann mich noch an ein altes Heft von euch erinnern, zu GTX 460/560(ti) Zeiten, wo ihr umfangreiche Guides zum undervolten geschrieben habt. Dazu gabs eine "PCGH-Optimierte" Einstellung, welche Undervolting mit OC vereinte. Das ganze war mit Tabellen und Listen garniert, hat mir sehr gefallen damals.
> Heute ist Undervolting ja noch viel leichter als damals, als man noch ein eigenes Bios schreiben musste



Bitte inklusive Leistungsaufnahme  .


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommt die Redaktion ein Testexemplar von der Deepcool Captain in die Hände.
> DeepCool Captain 120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> CAPTAIN 120 DEEPCOOL GAMER STORM



Ich vermute, dass ich ein Testmuster organisieren könnte. Aber bei einem Produkt, dass auch ein halbes Jahr nach Vorstellung nicht in Deutschland verfügbar ist, befürchet ich, dass ein Test wenig Mehrwert für die Leser bringt. Da haben andere Produkte Priorität.


----------



## Homerclon (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nach der Lektüre des Kompakt-WaKü-Tests (endlich gibts leise Modelle (Pumpe), jetzt erst werden sie zu einer echten Alternative zu LuKü), würde mich noch ein Vergleich der kleineren Modelle interessieren. 120er und 140er.
Bei dem Preis der 240er / 280er würde ich persönlich eher weiterhin zu LuKü greifen, spart >=50% des Preises und bei leiser/gleicher Betriebslautstärke sind auch nur die wenigsten Kompakt-WaKüs geringfügig Leistungsfähiger. Bei der Gehäusewahl muss man aber weiterhin schauen ob genug Platz ist, nur verschiebt sich dieser an einen anderen Ort.
Die 120er/140er ließen sich jedoch in kompakte(re) Gehäuse unterbringen, in denen die ausgewachsenen Tower-LuKü keinen Platz haben, und auch die 240er/280er nur selten hinein passen.
Bitte aber auch Modelle aus dem Einstiegsbereich (bis 50€) testen, nicht nur die Top-Modelle für 60€ und mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich notier mir den Vorschlag mal und versuche, beim nächsten Test kompakter Kühllösungen (könnte noch dauern) auch kleine Kompaktwasserkühlungen parallel zu testen. Könnte aber ein Bißchen dauern, die meisten unserer Leser haben zumindest Platz für einen der kompakteren 140-mm-Kühler. Bei Kampfpreisen von 40-45 Euro für Himalaya II und Macho Rev.B sind Kompaktwasserkühlungen in dieser und kleineren Leistungsklassen ein Nischenprodukt.


----------



## Abductee (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könntet ihr nochmal Wärmebildvergleiche div. Grafikkarten von der Rückseite mit und ohne Backplate machen?
Und auch bei vorhandenen Backplates ein Wärmeleitpad dazwischenlegen?

Wenn man so einen Blödsinn hier sieht muss man einfach nur den Kopf schütteln.
GeForce GTX 960: Zotac kÃ¼hlt Nvidia-Grafikkarten auch von hinten - ComputerBase


----------



## Cleriker (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, bei einer Karte mit Backplate, wird diese ja wohl niemand abschrauben. Warum auch? Also Bildvergleiche mit und ohne, halte ich für überflüssig. Nachträglich ein WLP dazwischen, okay.


----------



## RRe36 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände es mal interessant wenn ihr herausfindet wie weit man Grafikkarten der letzten Generation (Kepler,GCN, etc) übertakten muss um die Leistung der aktuellen Maxwell Karten zu erreichen.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das fände ich prinzipiell bei jeder neuen Generation gut. 

Das sollte Standard werden, bei Erscheinen einer neuen Generation, direkt einen großen Vergleichstestmarathon der gesamten Generation und ihrer Vorgänger.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das ist zwar ne nette Idee, als besonders praxisrelevant sehe ichs aber nicht an. Der Grund: Wir gehen ja davon aus, dass das Restsystem nicht limitiert (sonst wäre der vergleich ja Unsinn). In dem Falle kann man in die Benchmarks sehen und  einfach den Mittelwert den Generation 2 schneller ist als 1 in Prozent auf den Takt draufrechnen und aufrunden. Damit hat man die Größenordnung schnell, einfach und ziemlich genau getroffen.

Wenn ich beispielsweise weiß, dass eine GTX980 übern Daumen 10% schneller ist als eine GTX780Ti rechne ich auf den Takt der 780Ti (928 MHz) eben 10% drauf und runde großzügig auf, dann komme ich im Bereich ~1050 MHz. Das kann ich natürlich durch Tests bestätigen lassen, einen riesen Marathon deswegen zu benchen halte ich aber für übertrieben. 

Exemplarisch kann mans natürlich schon mal machen, da spricht nichts dagegen. 


Andere Probleme die man dabei hat sind eben Dinge, die man nicht durch OC beheben kann. Wenn ich Einstellungen verwende, denen 3 GB vRAM zu wenig sind, 4 GB aber ausreichend ist die GTX780Ti auch bei 1,5 GHz noch langsamer (im Sinne von nicht ruckelfrei).


----------



## Cleriker (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das betrifft ja nicht nur den Speicher. Allein der Unterschied an Shadern bei der neuen Generation, sollte sich durch oc nicht so einfach bereinigen lassen. Selbst 290 und 290X zeigen ja teilweise schon Unterschiede.


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen zügigen Test von diesem schnieken Gerät: BenQ BL2420U: 4K-FreeSync-Monitor mit 24-Zoll AHVA-Panel kostet 525 Euro - ComputerBase


----------



## RRe36 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es ging mir auch mehr um die reine Leistung. Klar das sich Dinge wie Speicher oder Shaderanzahl nicht dadurch ausgeglichen werden können und solch ein Test wäre auch nur bei Modellen vom Schlage einer GTX780 Ti sinnvoll. Man muss nicht zwingend GTX760 und 960 auf ein Leistungsniveau bringen, da dort die Unterschiede geringer sind als bei High-End Modellen. Aber ein grober Test wäre schon mal interessant.


----------



## NerdFlanders (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich sehr über einen Test vom Deltatronics Silentium freuen 

( Deltatronics Silentium X99: Xeon E5-2687W v3 mit zehn Kernen und GTX 980 passiv gekühlt )

Muss nicht unbedingt der Xeon sein, aber eine passiv gekühlte 980 hat mich neugierig gemacht!


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nachrüstkühler für Arbeitsspeicher! Original Heatspreader gegen Nachrüstkühler, vielleicht mit Wärmebildern?  Leider für die folgende Ausgabe zu Spät... -.-


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Alter Vorschlag den ich gerade wieder gefunden habe: LLC per Oszi nachmessen. Viele OC-Guides warnen ja vor den daraus resultierenden Spannungsspitzen. Aber wie extrem sind die wirklich?


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das kannste knicken.

Für Spannungsspitzen kann es viele Ursachen geben, folglich solltest du nicht nur im MHz, sondern auch im GHz, so etwa 10-20 bei einer 5 GHz CPU, messen. Das ist alles nur nicht einfach! Nicht nur die Oszis sind schweine teuer, du brauchst für so etwas auch aktive Probes. Die sind auch schweine teuer, und dann musst du die auch noch fest verlöten usw.

Allein den Messaufbau so zu machen, dass du nicht nur Grütze misst, wird für jemanden, der nicht schon öfters so was gemacht hat ne Sache von Tagen, wenn nicht Wochen sein. Es ist nämlich auch nicht ganz einfach festzustellen, ob man nun Grütze misst oder nicht


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

So...
Durch die Diskussion im thread zu dem Thema, ob das hier noch eine richtige Hardware Seite wäre bin ich auf folgendes gekommen:

Könntet ihr euch nicht mal eine Playstation schnappen und die generalüberholen? Also erstmal Festplatte durch SSD tauschen, dann gucken was man bei WLP und Lüfter machen könnte, oder sogar mit nachträglichen kühlkörpern und dann einen vorher/nachher Vergleich anstellen?

Einige User meckern immer, dass News dazu hier nichts zu suchen haben. Letztendlich ist es aber PC Hardware die da verbaut wurde und Technik die uns doch eigentlich bekannt ist. Also warum nicht mal zeigen was es damit auf sich hat?


----------



## wolflux (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde interessieren was eigentlich Wasserkühler/Radiatoren mit zwei integrierten
Kreisläufen bringen,  oder war das schon ein Thema? 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

War noch kein Thema, aber selbst ich weiß keine gute Antwort darauf 
Vielleicht gibt es industrielle Anwendungen dafür, aber im PC-Bereich werden zwei Kreisläufe in einem System vor allem von Moddern genutzt, die zwei verschieden Flüssigkeitsfarben einsetzen möchten.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Für Spannungsspitzen kann es viele Ursachen geben, folglich solltest du nicht nur im MHz, sondern auch im GHz, so etwa 10-20 bei einer 5 GHz CPU, messen. Das ist alles nur nicht einfach! Nicht nur die Oszis sind schweine teuer, du brauchst für so etwas auch aktive Probes. Die sind auch schweine teuer, und dann musst du die auch noch fest verlöten usw.


Kann eine CPU wirklich ein mal pro Takt die Frequenz+Spannung wechseln? Das halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## wolflux (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> War noch kein Thema, aber selbst ich weiß keine gute Antwort darauf
> Vielleicht gibt es industrielle Anwendungen dafür, aber im PC-Bereich werden zwei Kühl-Kreisläufe in einem System vor allem von Moddern genutzt, die zwei verschieden Flüssigkeitsfarben einsetzen möchten.



Hi,Nein, das wäre ja kein Thema zum testen, ich meine "einen Radi."  zbsp.  von Aqua- Computer AMS Radi, der als Besonderheit innen 2 Kreisläufe hat.
Hier ist ein Link.
Aqua Computer AMS Radiator 2x 120mm 2 KreislÃ¤ufe

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, läuft hier die Kühlflüssigkeit 2 mal durch diesen Kreislauf. 
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mindfactory verwendet dort eine falsche Abbildung. Gezeigt ist die Ausführung für einen Kreislauf. Die AMS für zwei Kreisläufe (meines Wissens nach die einzigen Radiatoren dieser Bauweise am Markt) haben tatsächlich doppelt so viele Anschlüsse und sind intern in zwei Bereich getrennt. Quasi wie zwei schmale Radiatoren, die zu einem zusammengefügt wurden.
Aqua Computer Webshop - airplex modularity system 240 mm, Alu-Lamellen, zwei KreislÃ?ufe, Edelstahl-Seitenteile 33007
Die Kühlflüssigkeit eines Kreislaufes fließt weiterhin nur einmal durch den Radiator (beim allen AMS übrigens zweimal hin und zurück für einen Durchlauf).


----------



## wolflux (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Mindfactory verwendet dort eine falsche Abbildung. Gezeigt ist die Ausführung für einen Kreislauf. Die AMS für zwei Kreisläufe (meines Wissens nach die einzigen Radiatoren dieser Bauweise am Markt) haben tatsächlich doppelt so viele Anschlüsse und sind intern in zwei Bereich getrennt. Quasi wie zwei schmale Radiatoren, die zu einem zusammengefügt wurden.
> Aqua Computer Webshop - airplex modularity system 240 mm, Alu-Lamellen, zwei KreislÃ?ufe, Edelstahl-Seitenteile 33007
> Die Kühlflüssigkeit eines Kreislaufes fließt weiterhin nur einmal durch den Radiator (beim allen AMS übrigens zweimal hin und zurück für einen Durchlauf).



Hm Ok, sind diese Radiatoren dadurch besser in der Kühlleistung als die Norm ? Vielleicht habt ihr ja mal Zeit das festzustellen? Ich meine einmal etwas gelesen zu haben,  wenn man 2 Radiatoren parallel, aneinander gerecht  mit je 2 Lüftern in der Praxis laufen läßt, die positiven Kühleigenschaften des zweiten Radi. somit aufgehoben werden!?
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was meinst du mit aneinander? Hintereinander, oder im Sandwich?


----------



## wolflux (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit aneinander? Hintereinander, oder im Sandwich?



Sandwich,  hm jetzt habe ich hunger.
MfG.wolflux


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Beim Sandwich-Betrieb mit mehreren Radiatoren hintereinander im gleichen Luftstrom steigert sich die Menge der zur Kühlung verwendeten Luft nicht im Vergleich zu einem einzelnen Radiator, nur die effektive Dicke wird höher. Im Netz gibt es mehrere Tests dazu, je nach Belüftung soll die Leistung im schlimmsten Fall sogar sinken. Irgendwann muss/werde ich das auch noch einmal selbst überprüfen.

Die Aneinnaderreihung mehrerer Radiatoren im gleichem Wasserkreislauf (im Luftstrom nebeneinander) ist dagegen kein Problem und hat, abgesehen von der flexibileren Positionierung, quasi keine Vor-/Nachteile gegenüber einem einzelnen Radiator mit gleicher Grundfläche. Deswegen erwarte ich mir von einem Test eines intern geteilten Radiators auch keine neuen Erkenntnisse, auch wenn ich zugegebenermaßen keine Messwerte dazu habe.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das sich die Kühlung im Sandwich Betrieb kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Glaube einfach das der Luftrom einfach nicht mehr genug Geschwindigkeit hat um die Warme Luft vernünftig weg zubringen. Ich würde mal sagen wer so kühlt spart am falschen Ende der Wasserkühlung. Lieber auch den 2. Radiator mit eigenen Lüftern bestücken.


----------



## wolflux (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Beim Sandwich-Betrieb mit mehreren Radiatoren hintereinander im gleichen Luftstrom steigert sich die Menge der zur Kühlung verwendeten Luft nicht im Vergleich zu einem einzelnen Radiator, nur die effektive Dicke wird höher. Im Netz gibt es mehrere Tests dazu, je nach Belüftung soll die Leistung im schlimmsten Fall sogar sinken. Irgendwann muss/werde ich das auch noch einmal selbst überprüfen.
> 
> Die Aneinnaderreihung mehrerer Radiatoren im gleichem Wasserkreislauf (im Luftstrom nebeneinander) ist dagegen kein Problem und hat, abgesehen von der flexibileren Positionierung, quasi keine Vor-/Nachteile gegenüber einem einzelnen Radiator mit gleicher Grundfläche. Deswegen erwarte ich mir von einem Test eines intern geteilten Radiators auch keine neuen Erkenntnisse, auch wenn ich zugegebenermaßen keine Messwerte dazu habe.



Ich werde es evt. selber herrausfinden und CPU u Graka, bei Neuanschaffung dieser, in  je einen Kreislauf umbauen. Dann werden zwei dieser Airplex AMS- Radiatoren neu angeschafft,angeschlossen. 
Danke wegen der Info.
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nachdem soeben auf der Mainpage das G29 und G920 Lenkrad von Logitech veröffentlicht wurde, wünsche ich mir einen Test.
Da beim letzten Lenkrad Test die Fanatec CSW Base V2, das T500 RS und das G27 geprüft wurden, würde ich diesmal als Gegner das Fanatec 911 GT3 RS V2 oder das CSR (mit CSR Elite Pedalen), sowie evtl. ein Thrustmaster T300 RS/GTE wählen.
Für die Highendliga wäre auch ein Test des Accuforce vs Leo Bodnar Wheel mal interessant.
Und bei den Pedalen sind die neuen Protosimtech PT-1 interessant. Gegner hierfür könnten die Fanatec CSP V2 und das Heusinkveld Engineering Sim Pedals Pro sein.

Natürlich reicht der Stoff für ein paar Print Ausgaben. Trotzdem wollte ich einmal ein paar Vorschläge machen, was getestet werden könnte.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde diese ganzen Tests begrüßen, nur denke ich das der großteil der PCGH Leser kein Interesse an einem Bodnar Wheel haben. Schon ein Fanatec CSW V2 plus Wheel ist ja den meisten zu teuer.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich würde diese ganzen Tests begrüßen, nur denke ich das der großteil der PCGH Leser kein Interesse an einem Bodnar Wheel haben. Schon ein Fanatec CSW V2 plus Wheel ist ja den meisten zu teuer.



Trotzdem ist PCGH auch des Öfteren bereits auf Enthusiasten eingegangen.
Meine Vorschläge waren ja nur Beispiele, was alles getestet werden könnte. 
Ein Pflichttest sind meiner Meinung nach die neuen Logitech G29/G920 Lenkräder und die neuen Clubsport Pedale V3 von Fanatec, welche heute mit Hilfe eines Videos angekündigt wurden:
https://www.facebook.com/Fanatec

Gerade weil Fanatec den Preis von der V2 auf die V3 drastisch erhöht hat (250€ -> 360€) stellt sich die Frage ob die V3 ihren Aufpreis halbwegs gerechtfertigt sind.
Natürlich wurden die Preise auch wegen des schlechten Euro-Kurses erhöht, trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen, was die V3 leisten.
Hier ein paar Veränderungen:
Kostenlos beigelegte, einstellbare D-Pads.
4x höhere Auflösung (warsch. Wechsel von 10 Bit auf 12 Bit)
Deutlich geänderte, einstellbare Bremse
Dämpferkit für alle Pedale ist gegen Aufpreis erhältlich (hoffentlich ist die neue Bremse auch ohne das Kit mindestens ebenbürtig mit den V2)
Rüttelmotoren an Gas- und Bremspedal
kleines Tuningkit (härtere Feder für Gas und Kupplung) kostenlos mitgeliefert

Lieferbar vorraussichtlich ab 31.08.
Hier wäre es ideal, wenn der Test bereits in 08/2015 möglich wäre, so hätte man als potentieller Käufer die Möglichkeit den Testbericht zu lesen und danach vorzubestellen.


----------



## Watertouch (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Artikel über Aftermarket GPU Luftkühlung wäre fein ☺


----------



## Skysnake (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Kann eine CPU wirklich ein mal pro Takt die Frequenz+Spannung wechseln? Das halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.



Darum geht es doch gar nicht.  Du hast bei 1Ghz eine Periodendauer von nur noch 1ns. Soweit so klar. In der Zeit musst du aber zweimal eine Flanke durchlaufen, und die sollte bei solchen Taktraten irgendwas im Bereich von 50-200ps dauern für digitale Schaltungen. Damit bist du im Bereich von 5-20GHz für die Oberwellen, die du auf jeden Fall mitnehmen musst.

Gerade hart durchschaltende Inverter (also CMOS) hauen dir richtig üble Spannungssptzen auf das Substrat und die Versorgungsspannungen (GND und VDD). Aus diesem Grund werden auch einfache Inverter als Noise-Generatoren verwendet, wenn man die Empfindlichkeit von Schaltungen auf Noise untersuchen will.

Das ist halt der Nachteil an CMOS-Schaltungen. Du hast extrem stark schwankende Stromflüsse. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass du bei getakteten Schaltungen auch noch Korrelationseffekte durch die gemeinsame Clock hast. Daher "verseuchen" dir auch CMOS-Schaltungen die Versorgungsspannungen. Man trennt daher auch digitale und analoge Versorgungsspannungen voneinander.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Ein Artikel über Aftermarket GPU Luftkühlung wäre fein ☺



Kommt, dauert aber noch _mindestens_ bis zur Ausgabe 09. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dann aber auf Fiji, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dann auch mit Fiji. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Abductee (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vielleicht hat die Redaktion ein paar kreative Ideen wo man den 120er Radiator der div. Kompaktwaküs (GPU) in einem Gehäuse unterbringt was keine direkte Montagemöglichkeit dafür hat.
Zum Beispiel ein Gehäuse ohne Lüfteraussparung im Deckel oder der Seitenwand und der Hecklüfter wird von einem großen Turmkühler blockiert.
Im Boden als Staubsauger/Bläser?
Mit Montagewinkel bei den Festplattenkäfigen mitgeschraubt?
XSPC Universal StandfuÃŸ fÃ¼r Radiatoren in 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn du das in Bezug auf Fury X fragst...
AMD schreibt vor, dass sich der Radi unbedingt über der GPU befinden muss.
Zudem denke ich nicht, dass solch ein Problem bei einer größeren Anzahl User präsent ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei ausreichender Schlauchlänge kann ein Radiator auch in der Front oder am Boden montiert werden, in letzterem Fall sind Staubfilter empfehlenswert. Bei Kompaktwasserkühlungen ohne Ausgleichsbehälter kann es aber Probleme geben, wenn zuviel Luft im Kreislauf ist. Normalerweise setzt sich diese oben im Radiator ab – aber wenn der Radiator unten der Auslass somit oben ist, funktioniert das nur sehr begrenzt.
Einbauspezifikationen für Fury X sind mir noch nicht bekannt, aber die auf Bildern sichtbare, vergrößerte Umlenkkammer könnte dieses Problem stark reduzieren und als Ausgleichsbehälter wirken.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hier geht es zu einer neuen Umfrage: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...emen-interessieren-euch-juni-juli-2015-a.html


----------



## zampano006 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

klare sache, tests zu fiji, und der 300er reihe von amd.


----------



## TheSir99 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir Tipps zum Thema Internet wie für die EasyBox zum Beispiel. Bitte nicht immer nur Tips für die Frizuboxx


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



zampano006 schrieb:


> klare sache, tests zu fiji, und der 300er reihe von amd.



Dein Wunsch wird schon ab nächsten Mittwoch in Erfüllung gehen...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ok, man sieht in dem Voting mal wieder, dass wir Simracer eine relativ kleine Nischengruppe sind.
Trotz dessen wäre es schön, wenn im Lauf der nächsten Monate ein neuer Test erscheinen könnte. 
Es muss ja nicht das volle Spektrum getestet werden, aber vor allem das T300 (RS),  G29 und die Clubsport Pedale V3 wären einen Test wert.


----------



## Rolk (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Artikel über den aktuellen Stand von SteamOS wäre nice.


----------



## gorgeous188 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Steam OS: kommt später oder gar nicht
Artikel fertig


----------



## Rolk (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Steam OS: kommt später oder gar nicht
> Artikel fertig



Das untermauert wie "gut" die Infolage da draussen ist.


----------



## teardropzz (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo,
hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Ich würde mir mit release von win 10/directx 12 einen ausführlichen Bericht wünschen wie die neue Zusammenarbeit von mehreren Grafikkarten in einem System funktioniert, und welche Kombinationen welche Leistungen bringen. Auch mit Grafikkarten von Geforce- und Radeonkarten in einem System. Gerne auch als Sonderheft.


----------



## Mottekus (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

schließe mich dem Vorredner an.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da die R300 Serie ja technisch gleich ist mit dem Vorgänger, würde ich mich mal über einen Crossfire Test freuen. Also ohne die Brücke, nur über PCIe verbunden. Das dann bitte auch mit drei Karten.

Bei meinem letzten Nvidia Setup war die dritte Karte quasi unnütz und ich wüsste gern, ob AMD da bessere Hausaufgaben machen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich nervte bereits im 3dcenter dahingehend: Einen nerdigen Architekturvergleich zwischen Tonga und Fiji - was kommt hinten raus bei gleicher Rechenleistung und Speicherbandbreite. Gerne auch noch Hawaii und GM200 dazu.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wärs mal wieder mit einem Artikel zum Thema Couchgaming?
Samsung hat ja nu einen 4K Curved TV mit angeblichen 17ms draußen. Und da Ihr ja auch Qnix Monitore auch schon im Test hattet, könnte man auch mal Vizios 4K Spieletauglichen P552ui-B2 mal anschauen?


----------



## Ampre (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mehr synthetische benchmarks und bottelneck Analysen!


----------



## TheSir99 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



TheSir99 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir Tipps zum Thema Internet wie für die EasyBox zum Beispiel. Bitte nicht immer nur Tips für die Frizuboxx



Pusch


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nachdem ja bekannt ist das Warner/Rocksteady wussten wie schlecht die PC Version ist. Bitte ein Interview mit denen. Würde mich interessieren wie sie sich versuchen raus zureden.


----------



## bschicht86 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei Overclockers UK gab es für mich einen interessanten Post.

 Hier hatte ein User ein Videovergleich der Fury gegenüber der Titan X gemacht und nach eigenen Angaben mit denselben Einstellungen. Dem User im Link fiel allerdings auf der Titan weniger Details und Sichtweite auf. 

 Mogelt etwa nVidia im Treiber?

 @PCGH: Falls ihr viel Zeit habt, könntet ihr dem mal nachgehen? Falls es tatsächlich Mogelei ist, wär das ja mal wieder eine Hausnummer.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Nachdem ja bekannt ist das Warner/Rocksteady wussten wie schlecht die PC Version ist. Bitte ein Interview mit denen. Würde mich interessieren wie sie sich versuchen raus zureden.





bschicht86 schrieb:


> Bei Overclockers UK gab es für mich einen interessanten Post.
> 
> Hier hatte ein User ein Videovergleich der Fury gegenüber der Titan X gemacht und nach eigenen Angaben mit denselben Einstellungen. Dem User im Link fiel allerdings auf der Titan weniger Details und Sichtweite auf.
> 
> ...



Wären definitiv zwei interessante Themen.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Jupp, würden mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Homerclon (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Bei Overclockers UK gab es für mich einen interessanten Post.
> 
> Hier hatte ein User ein Videovergleich der Fury gegenüber der Titan X gemacht und nach eigenen Angaben mit denselben Einstellungen. Dem User im Link fiel allerdings auf der Titan weniger Details und Sichtweite auf.
> 
> ...


Der Link ist wohl abhanden gekommen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ist es das Video, wo der Kollege Youtuber das Battlefield-4-Grafikmenü der Titan X verlässt und die Programm-Nachfrage, ob man die Änderungen übernehmen will, flott mit "No" wegklickt?


----------



## McZonk (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@Carsten: genau das war es.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hab ich mir afair schon mal gewünscht:
Interview mit GPU/CPU OC-Tool Entwickler darüber wie das eigentlich funktioniert. Ob sie z.B. Doku von den Herstellern bekommen, es eher reverse engineering ist, etc. pp.
W1zzard(TPU Besitzer und u.A. GPUz Entwickler) wohnt ja gar nicht weit von euch. Unwinder wäre sonst natürlich auch ein Kandidat.


----------



## Flitze-Katze (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Samsung 4K curved TV - benutze ich seit einigen Monaten "powerd" by PCGH Ultimate PC; funktioniert gut, zumindest wird das game: Skyrim The Elder Scrolls  V in ganzer Pixel-Pracht und höchstmöglicher Auflösung,  ruckelfrei abgebildet.Aber auch ältere PC-Spiele z.B. Half-Life 2, werden in der zweithöchsten Auflösung scaliert.-Man muss bei der Installation der Grafikkarte (NVidia 980) jedoch irgendeinen 4K tauglichen LED-Bildschirm "vorgauckeln" und dessen Treiber aufspielen.Der TV-Bildschirm wird ansonsten nicht als 4K tauglich erkannt...
Zu den gewünschten Themen: tja, eine Test-Reihe modernerer soundkarten (intern-extern) nebst der neuesten creative x7 (das Pyramidenmonster) wäre mir "wünschenswert".
Frage an die Redaktion: weshalb wurde die Bestenliste:Sound etc. so "klammheimlich-still-verstohlen" eliminiert ?  Wer von den Redakteuren wollte unbedingt die Rubrik "weg-rationalisieren" ? Platzmangel - kann's doch nicht gewesen sein, bei all dem "Retro-Gedöns"..Rückschau auf (uralte Grafikkarten und längst ausgemusterte Prozessoren) Pc's von vor....anno domini

Gruß  Flitze-Katze  alias Christoph


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ist es das Video, wo der Kollege Youtuber das Battlefield-4-Grafikmenü der Titan X verlässt und die Programm-Nachfrage, ob man die Änderungen übernehmen will, flott mit "No" wegklickt?





McZonk schrieb:


> @Carsten: genau das war es.



Ich glaube, das hat sich erübrigt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rswpOo7kcSk

Statement:
„Guys, I was the author of the original video and after speaking with several people, there is something up with my setup or at least there was. Everything is correct and present now and all settings are identical. I was very new to using a capture card as well and hence a few silly errors.

I have since redone the video's and the IQ is identical as far as I can tell.“


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

BigTower fände ich mal wieder gut, also richtige...diese 60-65cm Boliden wie Phanteks Enthoo Primo, DeepSIlence 6,  Obsidian 750 etc.


----------



## MDJ (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> BigTower fände ich mal wieder gut, also richtige...diese 60-65cm Boliden wie Phanteks Enthoo Primo, DeepSIlence 6,  Obsidian 750 etc.


Dies wollte ich auch gerade fragen. Das "Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX" soll diesen Monat kommen. Werdet ihr das auch testen?


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Test des Magicool DIY Liquid Cooling System 240mm (MC-G12V2).


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Falls es möglich ist ein Sample zu bekommen, wär ein Test der EVGA 980 Ti Classified eine feine Sache.
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (06G-P4-4998-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Falls es möglich ist ein Sample zu bekommen, wär ein Test der EVGA 980 Ti Classified eine feine Sache.
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (06G-P4-4998-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


da stim ich dir zu  
da wäre ich auch für^^


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Test der GPU-Komplettkühler für die R9 Fury/FuryX

NEU: kryographics Radeon R9 FURY X - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum

EK releases AMD® Radeon® R9 FURY X Full-Cover water block | EKWB


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

n test 10 kfa hof vs 10 clasis  getestet auf beseren durchschnitstakt, ausstatung benchmarkparkour usw...das übliche hald danzu^^  um eine eventuele selektierung zu beweisen... weil da wird wider wild spekuliert nur getestet hat es noch niemand wirklich je... würd mich mal echt interesieren


----------



## ile (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die individuellen P States von Haswell E sorgen offenbar für deutliche Leistungseinbußen bei Anwendungen, die nur wenige Threads auslasten: 

Singlecore Turboproblem (nicht nur) beim Haswell-E

Ergebnis : Ein 5820K ist DEUTLICH langsamer als ein 4770K. 

Leider wird das Thema tot geschwiegen und in Tests fällt es niemandem auf, weil ohne Speedstep getestet wird. 

Ich fände es sehr wichtig, darüber zu berichten und zu schauen, ob das in Windows 10 besser gelöst ist.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wir testen mit Speedstep, allerdings sind unsere Tests größtenteils multithreaded. Aber wir schauen mal.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Thema hatten wir hier Forenintern ganz am Anfang mal bei Asrock Boards, aber es trat nicht systematisch bei allen Herstellern auf.


----------



## ile (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir hier Forenintern ganz am Anfang mal bei Asrock Boards, aber es trat nicht systematisch bei allen Herstellern auf.


Zumindest ne Analyse, wo es auftritt, wäre schon sehr interessant. Weil das ein ziemlich krasses no go ist meiner Meinung nach. So was möchte ich auf keinen Fall kaufen und mit so einem Artikel kann PCGH bestimmt punkten.

Edit: es trifft NICHT nur auf asrock zu:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52914-Turbo-Issue-and-Performance-Problems


----------



## Placebo (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde ein Blender Cycles GPU-Test interessieren, als Luxmark-Alternative. Zur Not baue ich euch auch eine Szene oder ihr startet einen Wettbewerb im 2D-/3D-Bilderthread


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Schrumpfkur von PCGH Komplett PCs! MINI ITX PCGH PC 1.0 o.ä.  
+ Markübersicht aktueller Mini ITX Gehäuse!


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich möchte genau das Gegenteil! Eine Übersicht besonders großer Gehäuse. Also welche die die Bezeichnung Tower auch verdienen.


----------



## TankCommander (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde sehr freuen wenn PCGH etwas mehr in Richtung Linux Berichten wurde. 

z.B. Ubuntu mal in den Fokus nimmt. 

Eine schöne alternative zu Windows.


----------



## zampano006 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

es gibt jetzt eine aio-wakü für grafikkarten. könnt ihr die vielleicht testen? "Hunter Duet" heißt das gerät.
ich würde es mir gerne zulegen, allerdings habe ich angst, dass ausschließlich der gpu gekühlt wird und die spannungswandler und vram-chips total überhitzen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Placebo schrieb:


> Mich würde ein Blender Cycles GPU-Test interessieren, als Luxmark-Alternative. Zur Not baue ich euch auch eine Szene oder ihr startet einen Wettbewerb im 2D-/3D-Bilderthread



Damit habe ich in der Tat schon ein bißchen herumexperimentiert. Es gibt allerdings noch offene Fragen.


----------



## fabsie (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Aregung für den Test von Eingabegeräten. Bei Monitoren wird ja auf die ms genau der Input lag gemessen. Bei Mäusen z.B. aber nicht. Nun gibt es bei diesen jedoch Unterschiede von knapp 40ms

Wäre es möglich, diesen button Lag in Zukunft zu messen?


----------



## McZonk (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich liebe ja Diagramme ohne Ordinatenbezeichnung, aber mal kurz für mein Verständnis was wir in dem Diagramm sehen: Beispielsweise eine Ikari Optical mit einer Eingabeverzögerung von -1,1 ms? D.h. die Maus weiß vor der Bewegung was an Input kommt?  Oder sehen wir viel eher relative Werte zur G300?

Für die valide Ermittlung eines solchen Wertes bedarf es imho eines komplexeren Teststandes, der die Eingabegeräte automatisiert und reproduzierbar ansteuert und die Verzögerung am PC ermittelt. Nicht so trivial wie Röhre gegen LCD z.B.


----------



## fabsie (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Für die valide Ermittlung eines solchen Wertes bedarf es imho eines komplexeren Teststandes, der die Eingabegeräte automatisiert und reproduzierbar ansteuert und die Verzögerung am PC ermittelt. Nicht so trivial wie Röhre gegen LCD z.B.



Man kann die Zeit, welche zwischen dem Drücken des Buttons und der Reaktion am Bildschirm messen. Wenn man jetzt die Reaktionzeit des Monitors plus den Lag des Programms abzieht, müsste man diese Zeit haben. 
Dabei sind die absoluten Zahlen auch gar nicht so wichtig, sondern eher die relativen. Wenn also bei maus 2 20ms früher etwas auf dem Monitor passiert als bei Maus 1 dann ist der Button lag von Maus 2 20ms schneller als der von Maus 1.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und wie schnell drückst du die Taste und mit welcher Kraft, und darf der Taster schon bis vor die Auslöseschwelle gedrückt werden oder nicht?

Da gibt es drölf Millionen Variablen. Wenn du da nicht einfach nur irgendwelchen Mist messen willst, dann ist das hochgradig komplex.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ganz zu schweigen davon dass du bei einer USB-Maus nicht sicherstellen kannst ob du kurz vor dem nächsten möglichen Telegramm oder kurz danach ausgelöst hast und was vielleicht noch gerade den Bus besetzt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



fabsie schrieb:


> Man kann die Zeit, welche zwischen dem Drücken des Buttons und der Reaktion am Bildschirm messen. Wenn man jetzt die Reaktionzeit des Monitors plus den Lag des Programms abzieht, müsste man diese Zeit haben.
> Dabei sind die absoluten Zahlen auch gar nicht so wichtig, sondern eher die relativen. Wenn also bei maus 2 20ms früher etwas auf dem Monitor passiert als bei Maus 1 dann ist der Button lag von Maus 2 20ms schneller als der von Maus 1.



Mit einem 120 Hz Monitor hätte man eine Messgenauigkeit von 8,4 ms, weil nur alle 1/120 Sekunde ein Bild mit einer neuen Eingabe angezeigt werden kann. Da sich die Mehrheit der Mäuse in der von dir hochgeladenen Grafik in einem 17 ms breiten Bereich bewegt, reicht das nicht. Man müsste mit mindestens 1 kHz pollen, die in der Grafik enthaltenen Messungen suggerieren sogar 10 kHz. Zumindest mir würde spontan keine Methoden einfallen, wie man das Drücken der Taste mit so hoher Genaugikeit erfassen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Man könnte(!) den Taster der Maus ausbauen und stattdessen den "Klick" über einen Transistor definiert schalten. Dann "nur noch" ein Digital-Oszi was auf das entsprechende USB-Telegramm triggern kann und an hätte einen definierten Aufbau.  Wahlweise könnte man für sowas mit einem RasPi basteln, das könnte dann über GPIO die Maus schalten und selbst das folgende USB-Signal pollen.
In der Praxis aber wohl alles eher unsinnig und aufwendig/teuer.


----------



## Skysnake (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nennt sich Logikanalyser 

Ist natürlich ein probates Mittel, wobei man die Kontakte eben noch irgendwie erreichen muss. Die Maus funktioniert so einfach ja nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei mir auf der Arbeit ist das eine Sonderfunktion des Oszis... .


> Die Maus funktioniert so einfach ja nicht.


Eigentlich schon.
Bei den Tasten ist es wirklich ein handelsüblicher Mikroschalter und das was man als Verzögerung misst dem entsprechend schlicht der Debounce Algorithmus des ICs in der Maus. 

Die Abtastung des Untergrunds ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Skysnake (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sind ja auch oft mehr oder weniger die gleichen Geräte wohl. Habe mich mal mit einem unterhalten können, der bei einem Oszi/Logicanalyzer Hersteller in der Entwicklung war. Da ist wohl sehr sehr viel einfach nur Firmware. 

Bei einem Speicheroszi sollte es ja eh nicht so ein großes Problem sein, die Funktion auch noch zu implementieren. Die Dinger können ja teils abartig viele unterschiedlichen Dinge. 

Gibt ja auch Speicher-Oszi+Logic-Analyzer+Emulator Multifunktions Geräte.


----------



## Ion (1. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wollte einfach mal Danke sagen.
Gerade kam die neue PCGH ins Haus geflattert und was finde ich? Ein Undervolting-Special 

*ding ding ding* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ie-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe-329.html#post7373248

Ich finde es richtig cool das ihr die Wünsche der Community berücksichtigt, weiter so


----------



## Pokerclock (2. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Weil ich das Erlebnis die Tage und Wochen mit meiner MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming G6 hatte, würde mich mal eine Messung interessieren, die Grafikkarten und ihre Lautheit in den Vergleich setzt zwischen einem offenen Testaufbau, verbaut in einem Standard-Gehäuse und verbaut in einem schallgedämmten Gehäuse.

Entgegen der angegebenen 61% Lüfterdrehzahl, drehen die Lüfter bei mir nämlich eher mit 75 bis 80% in einem schalllgedämmten (unveränderten) Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition. 2,2 Sone sind das nicht mehr, und ich halte diesen Wert - wenn man nicht gerade mit einem Benchtable arbeitet - für kaum erreichbar.

Aktuell läuft es manuell herabgesetzt auf 60% + 100 MHz mehr Takt, um den Boost über 1300 MHz zu halten, recht gut. 83 ° C sind noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> ... würde mich mal eine Messung interessieren, die Grafikkarten und ihre Lautheit in den Vergleich setzt zwischen einem offenen Testaufbau, verbaut in einem Standard-Gehäuse und verbaut in einem schallgedämmten Gehäuse.


Offener Aufbau wäre ja noch nachvollziehbar aber bei den Gehäusen dürfte es schwieriger sein. Es gibt ja kein Standardgehäuse, da würde ja schon die Lüftergröße reinspielen wie auch die reinen Abmaße des Gehäuses selbst und auch die Gestaltung der Festplattenkäfige usw. Auch je nach Preisklasse wäre da noch die Verarbeitungsqualität und unnütze Löcher. Ist keine Kritik nur was wäre da der Standard?


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Na ein süßes, kleines TJ11 vielleicht. 
Ich denke auch, dass das nicht allgemeinen gültig zu prüfen ist. Jedoch könnte man ja trotzdem sein Beispiel verwenden. Man müsste nur ein Gehäuse wählen, das es sowohl gedämmt als auch nicht gedämmt gibt.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Offener Aufbau wäre ja noch nachvollziehbar aber bei den Gehäusen dürfte es schwieriger sein. Es gibt ja kein Standardgehäuse, da würde ja schon die Lüftergröße reinspielen wie auch die reinen Abmaße des Gehäuses selbst und auch die Gestaltung der Festplattenkäfige usw. Auch je nach Preisklasse wäre da noch die Verarbeitungsqualität und unnütze Löcher. Ist keine Kritik nur was wäre da der Standard?



Die Fördermenge der Lüfter spielt in der Tat eine Rolle, die Gehäusegröße (bei gleicher Lüfterbestückung) jedoch kaum.
Da gab es auch einmal einen schönen Test von PCGH, der gezeigt hat, dass die Gehäusegröße im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit keine Auswirkung auf die Temperatur der Hardware hat.
Von dem her wäre so ein Test durchaus realisierbar.


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir hier Forenintern ganz am Anfang mal bei Asrock Boards, aber es trat nicht systematisch bei allen Herstellern auf.


Jemand hat den Thread wieder ausgegraben und direkt einen Lösungsansatz hinterlassen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-i7-5820k-schlechte-single-core-leistung.html


----------



## bonbon2k (2. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Weil ich das Erlebnis die Tage und Wochen mit meiner MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming G6 hatte, würde mich mal eine Messung interessieren, die Grafikkarten und ihre Lautheit in den Vergleich setzt zwischen einem offenen Testaufbau, verbaut in einem Standard-Gehäuse und verbaut in einem schallgedämmten Gehäuse.
> 
> Entgegen der angegebenen 61% Lüfterdrehzahl, drehen die Lüfter bei mir nämlich eher mit 75 bis 80% in einem schalllgedämmten (unveränderten) Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition. 2,2 Sone sind das nicht mehr, und ich halte diesen Wert - wenn man nicht gerade mit einem Benchtable arbeitet - für kaum erreichbar.
> 
> Aktuell läuft es manuell herabgesetzt auf 60% + 100 MHz mehr Takt, um den Boost über 1300 MHz zu halten, recht gut. 83 ° C sind noch im Rahmen.



Ist für mich auch irgendwie ein Rätsel wie PCGH auf diese niedrigen Werte kommt. Bei mir wird die MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming G6 nach einem Durchlauf im Heaven Benchmark (max Settings) 82° warm bei 90% Lüfter. Dabei habe ich nicht einmal so ein schlechtes oder kleines Gehäuse (Lian Li PC-X2000FB TYR).

Mein Wunschthema für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe:

USB3 und SATA3 Benchmarks unter Windows 10, 8.1 und 7 mit Intel, ASMEDIA und sonstigen Controllern


----------



## country (2. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ich mir wünschen würde ist eine zusammenfassung aller Einstellungen für Win 10 die man nicht braucht. Von abschalten der Datenschutzklauseln, Torrent bis einstellungen in der Registry. Kleckerweise postet ihr das ja auf Facebook. Eine Zusammenfassung auf Papier wäre schön.


----------



## ile (2. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



country schrieb:


> Was ich mir wünschen würde ist eine zusammenfassung aller Einstellungen für Win 10 die man nicht braucht. Von abschalten der Datenschutzklauseln, Torrent bis einstellungen in der Registry. Kleckerweise postet ihr das ja auf Facebook. Eine Zusammenfassung auf Papier wäre schön.


Inklusive Zwangsupdateverzögerung, Gerätetreiberupdatedeaktivierung etc. pp. Dieses OS hat derart kranke default settings, da verliert man wirklich den Überblick


----------



## country (2. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ile schrieb:


> Inklusive Zwangsupdateverzögerung, Gerätetreiberupdatedeaktivierung etc. pp. Dieses OS hat derart kranke default settings, da verliert man wirklich den Überblick





Kommt mir so vor als ob der zuspruch zu dem Thema recht positiv ist  Könnt ihr - das pcgh team- ja mal für 10/15 ins Auge fassen. Wenns passt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Weil ich das Erlebnis die Tage und Wochen mit meiner MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming G6 hatte, würde mich mal eine Messung interessieren, die Grafikkarten und ihre Lautheit in den Vergleich setzt zwischen einem offenen Testaufbau, verbaut in einem Standard-Gehäuse und verbaut in einem schallgedämmten Gehäuse.
> 
> Entgegen der angegebenen 61% Lüfterdrehzahl, drehen die Lüfter bei mir nämlich eher mit 75 bis 80% in einem schalllgedämmten (unveränderten) Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition. 2,2 Sone sind das nicht mehr, und ich halte diesen Wert - wenn man nicht gerade mit einem Benchtable arbeitet - für kaum erreichbar.
> 
> Aktuell läuft es manuell herabgesetzt auf 60% + 100 MHz mehr Takt, um den Boost über 1300 MHz zu halten, recht gut. 83 ° C sind noch im Rahmen.



In der 11/2014 hatten wir zumindest einen Artikel über Dämmung allgemein. Zu Grafikkarten im speziellen müsste Raff etwas sagen.


----------



## Oromis16 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie schauts eigentlich mit Carrizo-Tests aus? Die  ersten Laptops sind schon eine Weile lieferbar


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es gibt eine neue Umfrage: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...teressieren-euch-august-september-2015-a.html


----------



## Skysnake (4. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bischen viele gute/interessante Themen für eine Ausgabe oder nicht?


----------



## Homerclon (4. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wer sagt denn das es in _eine_ Ausgabe kommt? Ist doch kein Problem es auf mehrere Ausgaben aufzuteilen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

So ist es, wir verteilen das natürlich. Aber stimmt erst mal ab - und neue Themenideen sind hier natürlich weiter gern gesehen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (5. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte auch noch zwei Vorschläge für Praxisthemen.

Thema Gehäuse: Ich habe das Gefühl die werkseitigen Festplattenentkopplungen werden immer öfter immer schlechter. Ein Test über Alternativen, auch Bastellösungen, wäre nicht schlecht. Es ist noch ein bischen früh um davon auszugehen das eh nur noch SSDs verbaut werden. 

Thema Grafikkarten: Was bringt der Tausch von WLP und Wärmeleitpads. Falls dabei ein relevanter Vorteil entsteht, wieviel bringen die besseren Temps wenn man sie in zusätzliches oc oder geringere Lautstärke (Drehzahl) investiert? Möglichst mit einer "Allerweltskarte" gestestet.


----------



## SFT-GSG (6. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Im aktuellen Heft habt ihr euch ja mal den Verschiedenen Grafikkartengenerationen gewidmet. Wie wäre es in einer kommenden Ausgabe mit einen CPU Generationsvergleich? Gerade die aktuellen Skylake ES Benchmarks aus dem Heft enttäuschen mich (OC technisch) ein wenig. Würde sich ein Upgrade z.b. von Sandybridge aus Spieletechnischer (und Ökonomischer) Sicht lohnen?

Gerade die Frage, wie schneidet z.B. ein auf 4,5GHZ (sollten wohl viele erreichen) getakteter Sandybridge gegen einen Skylake ab, finde ich doch Interessant. Bei den Aktuellen Preisen ist Aufrüsten doch recht Preisintensiv.


----------



## marvinj (6. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eine Bestellösung zur Festplattenentkopplung wäre klasse, oder aber mal ein Versuch, die Dinger gleich mit zu dämmen. Grade die 7200RPM Platten sind deutlich lauter als die 5400 (ja natürlich ist das klar warum), aber grade hier ist die Entkopplung und Dämmung wichtig.


----------



## BikeRider (9. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir mal ein großes Spezial zum Thema OpenGL, Vulkan und Co.
Wie ist der aktuelle Entwicklungsstand und wie sieht die Zukunft von OpenGL, Vulkan und Co aus.
Ich würde mir auch mehr zum Thema Linux-Gaming wünschen.


----------



## AMD-CPU (10. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gerne mal einen Test der Performance zwischen DDR3 und DDR4 bei Skylake sehen und ob ein Wechsel auf DDR4 überhaupt irgendwelche nennenswerten Verbesserungen bringt.

Z.b. könnte man das Asus Z170-P vergleichen, davon gibt es eine DDR4 und eine DDR3 Version.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Gerade die Frage, wie schneidet z.B. ein auf 4,5GHZ (sollten wohl viele erreichen) getakteter Sandybridge gegen einen Skylake ab, finde ich doch Interessant. Bei den Aktuellen Preisen ist Aufrüsten doch recht Preisintensiv.


Als Anhaltspunkt haben wir einen i5-3570K mit 4,5 GHz in den Heftbenchmarks. Dazu denselben Prozessor mit Normaltakt und entsprechende Sandigbrücken. Daraus sollte man ableiten können, wofür wir nicht immer Platz haben es abzudrucken.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich fünde ein test von benchtables mal interesant... so pro kontra einzelner versionen grösen hersteler usw... besonders der platzhirsch im europäschen raum (dimastech) würde mich interesieren... weil will mir nen dimastech easycl holen...weis aber nochnicht so genau.... so nen test von euch bzw vergleich könte da helfen


----------



## TheSir99 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



BikeRider schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir mal ein großes Spezial zum Thema OpenGL, Vulkan und Co.
> Wie ist der aktuelle Entwicklungsstand und wie sieht die Zukunft von OpenGL, Vulkan und Co aus.
> Ich würde mir auch mehr zum Thema Linux-Gaming wünschen.



Finde ich eine tolle Idee.
@ PCGH: Ist sowas geplant ?


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test der 

-EK Predator 240/360
-Alphacool Eisberg V2 240


----------



## Pokerclock (15. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Thema "Zero-Fan-Modus" bei Grafikkarten sollte mal näher in einem Artikel beleuchtet werden. Ist ja alles schön und gut, dass die Lüfter im Idle stehen bleiben, aber wenn man mal die Temperaturen im Auge behält, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass hier die gleiche Lebenserwartung erzielt werden kann, wie bei (leise) herkömmlich belüfteten Grafikkarten. Meine MSI Geforce GTX 980 Ti kommt auf eine GPU-Temperatur von 55 Grad Celsius. Auch die Asus Geforce GTX 970 Strix, die ich vorher im Gehäuse (Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition) hatte, kam nie unter 50 Grad Celsius. Als ich mal kurz eine WLAN-Karte einbauen wollte, verbrannte ich mir bald die Finger an der Backplate. Wer weiß wie heiß andere Komponenten auf der Grafikkarte werden. Ich würd's gerne genau wissen und mal einen Artikel dazu lesen. Ebenso eine Einschätzung zu den (Langzeit-)Auswirkungen im Vergleich zu einer Grafikkarte, die im Idle luftgekühlt mit 0,1 oder 0,2 Sone mal eben 20 Grad Clesius weniger GPU-Temperatur erzielt. Und selbstverständlich die Auswirkungen auf umliegende PC-Komponenten, denn die höhere Abwärme sucht sich ja ihren Weg. Eins ist auch klar: Im Gegensatz zu rein passiv gekühlten Grafikkarten sind solche Grafikkarten nicht wirklich für einen Gehäuse-Luftstrom gemacht, so dass man auch nicht auf dieser Seite gegensteuern kann.


----------



## ile (15. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das Thema "Zero-Fan-Modus" bei Grafikkarten sollte mal näher in einem Artikel beleuchtet werden. Ist ja alles schön und gut, dass die Lüfter im Idle stehen bleiben, aber wenn man mal die Temperaturen im Auge behält, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass hier die gleiche Lebenserwartung erzielt werden kann, wie bei (leise) herkömmlich belüfteten Grafikkarten. Meine MSI Geforce GTX 980 Ti kommt auf eine GPU-Temperatur von 55 Grad Celsius. Auch die Asus Geforce GTX 970 Strix, die ich vorher im Gehäuse (Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition) hatte, kam nie unter 50 Grad Celsius. Als ich mal kurz eine WLAN-Karte einbauen wollte, verbrannte ich mir bald die Finger an der Backplate. Wer weiß wie heiß andere Komponenten auf der Grafikkarte werden. Ich würd's gerne genau wissen und mal einen Artikel dazu lesen. Ebenso eine Einschätzung zu den (Langzeit-)Auswirkungen im Vergleich zu einer Grafikkarte, die im Idle luftgekühlt mit 0,1 oder 0,2 Sone mal eben 20 Grad Clesius weniger GPU-Temperatur erzielt. Und selbstverständlich die Auswirkungen auf umliegende PC-Komponenten, denn die höhere Abwärme sucht sich ja ihren Weg. Eins ist auch klar: Im Gegensatz zu rein passiv gekühlten Grafikkarten sind solche Grafikkarten nicht wirklich für einen Gehäuse-Luftstrom gemacht, so dass man auch nicht auf dieser Seite gegensteuern kann.


Naja, Langzeitanalyse ist bisschen schwierig, da es 

a) lange dauert (trivial)
b) statistisch keine Aussagekraft hat, wenn man das nur mit einer Karte macht. Man bräuchte paar Tausend Stück.


----------



## Pyrodactil (15. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Tripple oder Quad SLI in allen Belangen absolut sinn frei ist wissen wir bereits.
Vier NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan X im 4-Way-SLI

Aber wieso bencht Ihr nicht regelmäßig  in jeder Ausgabe 2x SLI oder 2x Crossfire?
Denn SLI gehört nicht mehr nur zum guten Ton, sondern ist längst Standard.
Schon bei meinen anno 680er SLI Gespann konnte man z.B. mitm nvidia Inspector die SLI Compatibility Bits anpassen, um zwei Karten (Microruckeln bei FC3) zum Synchrontanz aufzufordern.

Eure Single Benches bringen einen nicht wirklich weiter. 
O.k., ich sehe das eine 980er Ti bei ner WQHD Auflösung (fast) genauso in die Knie geht wie eine 970er bei ner HD Auflösung. Regler oben versteht sich.

& grade die UHD Benches mit einer Karte bringen dem Leser herzlich wenig. O.k., er sieht das FPS-mäßig nix geht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Test des Arctic Accelero Hybrid III-140.

Die verschiedenen Versionen unterscheiden sich im VRM-Heatsink für die jeweilige Grafikkarte. Interessant ist ein Test auf einer 290X/390X, da dort die angegebene maximale Kühlkapazität von 300W spätestens mit OC erreicht wird und der Kühler damit richtig gefordert wird. Außerdem lassen sich dort alle relevanten Temperaturen einfach über GPU-Z ablesen (VRM2 sitzt ohne vorgesehenen Kühlkörper am anderen Ende der Karte).

Offensichtlich ist bei Version für die GTX980/980Ti der Anpressdruck des VRM-Kühlers subotimal gelößt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3DCenter Forum - nVidia - Geforce GTX 980 Ti: (P)Review-Thread - Seite 83


Bei der Version für eine 290/290X/390/390X dürfte der Kontakt besser ausfallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielleicht schickt euch Arctic beide Versionen zu, dann könnt ihr die VRM1-Kühlung vergleichen.


----------



## Homerclon (22. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test von LTE-Router.
Wenn möglich auch die Standard LTE-Router der Provider mit in den Test aufnehmen, zum Vergleich.


----------



## GottesMissionar (22. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde ein ausführlicher Test von >30" Curved Monitoren interessieren. Ist imho aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen Ränder besser als ein Triple-Setup und da kommen ja jetzt einige gute


----------



## Rolk (24. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich musste gestern feststellen das Supreme Commander Forged Alliance auf meinem Windows 10 Rechner zicken macht. Ich nehme mal an es liegt an Win10. 
 Ein Praxisartikel über Spiele die unter Win 7 problemlos liefen und bei Win 10 Probleme machen wäre wünschenswert. Was ist betroffen, warum ist das so und was kann man dagegen machen?


----------



## maCque (26. August 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gab es mal einen Artikel o.ä. zum Thema PCI Express Riser (Karten / Kabel)?

Falls nicht wäre es für mich interessant hierüber etwas mehr zu Erfahren in Sachen Leistungsverlust ja/nein (wie stark), Unterschiede bei PCI Express 2.0 3.0, Kabel VS Karte, Qualität der entsprechenden Lösungen und sonstige Tipps vom Profi 

Ist sicher ein sehr persönliches Interesse und evtl. zu wenig und zu unpopulär für die Print Ausgabe, aber vielleicht gabs das ja schon oder man kann einen kleineren Online Artikel dazu machen


----------



## RRe36 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Solltet ihr euch dem Xbox One Elite Controller widmen würde ich mir wünschen das es einen Vergleich der Lautstärke des Vibrationsfeedbacks mit der normalen Variante gibt da mir der Motor beim normalen Controller etwas laut scheint.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände ein Sonderheft nur über Netzteile nicht schlecht.
Gibt ja von PCGH schon einige Sonderhefte, aber noch keins direkt über Netzteile.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab deinen Artikel in der Print gelesen -- ja gekauft  -- und fand ihn reichlich knapp bemessen.
> Es ist schade, dass den Netzteilen eine so kleine Plattform gegeben wird.
> Ich hätte gerne mal deine gesammelten Notizen und Bemerkungen gelesen, die du dir während der Tests gemacht hast.
> Eventuell macht PCGH mal ein Sonderheft nur über Netzteile.
> ...


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dann zitiere ich mich auch mal hier:


Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gab ja jetzt eine Wakü Online only Ausgabe. Vielleicht ließe sich sowas mit Thema "Stromverbrauch und Stromspender" auch machen.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sehr schön. 
Hoffentlich kommen mehr zusammen und unterstützen.


----------



## Stern1710 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bin für Thresholds Idee


----------



## Cleriker (5. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich interessiert das kein Stück! Was soll denn da groß drin stehen? Dass es diese und jene Technik gibt, sie aber im real life eigentlich kaum praktische Vorteile bringt? Das Thema ist doch eine Glaubensgeschichte, die mit Angstmache und Theorie glänzt. Wärst du beispielsweise zufrieden mit einem Fazit als: Braucht keine Sau! ??? Ich denke nicht, oder?
Allein die Diskusion damals um die 295X2 hat das Theater doch gezeigt. Für mich ist ein Singlerail welches diese Karte zuverlässig versorgt definitiv ein Vorteil gegenüber einem Multi, wo ich mir erst gedanken um die richtige Verteilung machen muss. Siehst du das ebenso? Das kann mMn nur in eine Aufspaltung der Leserschaft enden. Eine Seite wird das Ergebnis immer anfechten. Siehst du das anders?


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Worauf spielst du an?
Dass das System beim 1000 Watt Multi Rail Enermax Netzteil abgeschaltet hat? 
Das lag nicht am Netzteil sondern am mainboard.

Abgesehen verletzt die Grafikkarte sowieso die ATX Spezifikationen und dürfte so gar nicht betrieben werden. Aber so ist das ja immer mit extrem Karten.


----------



## Cleriker (5. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Frage ist wie so ein Fazit, bzw. die Beurteilung aussehen sollte, wenn man es allen recht machen will? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, meintest du mal, dass spätestens ab 500-600W nur noch Multirail eingesetzt werden sollten. Ich persönlich sehe das aber anders. Also wie sollte die Bewertung z.B. meines alten CM 850M Silent Pro, gegenüber eines aktuellen Multirails aussehen? Für mich ist es ein Nachteil, wenn ich mir die Belegung erst anschauen muss, bevor ich solche Karten betreibe und für dich? Ich sehe das ausschließlich als beschränkung der Benutzerfreundlichkeit, so gering der Aufwand auch sein mag. Wie sollten die Redakteure es uns also beiden recht machen?

Einen Artikel über die Techniken und Schaltungen an sich, fände ich okay. Eine Bewertung von Geräten auf Basis z.B. der Meinung dass Multirail "gesünder" sind, wäre für mich aber Mist.

Und nur so nebenbei: Ja, ich schweiße gern und gut.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es geht ja nicht darum, ob Singel Rail oder Multi Rail besser ist.
Das weiß man schon. 

Es geht um die Technik.
Was ist Gruppe, was Indy?
Was ist eine LLC Schaltung, was Active Forward?
Was macht eine PFC und was ein Mov?
Was unterscheidet ein gutes Netzteil von einem schlechten?
Wie werden Schutzschaltungen implementiert und wie funktionieren sie?

Und am Ende des Sonderheftes kann man dann durchaus Netzteile nennen, die empfehlenswert sind. Darunter befinden sich natürlich Multi und Single Rail Modelle.
Und ich hab kein Problem, ein 550 Watt Single Rail Netzteil zu empfehlen. 
Wichtig ist, dass die schutzschaltungen richtig implementiert sind und auch greifen.
Durch miese Schutzschaltungen kannst du jedes Netzteil schrotten, egal ob Multi oder Single Rail.


----------



## Cleriker (5. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Darauf habe ich ja gesagt, könnte ich mich ebenfalls einlassen. Also auf einen reinen Technikbetrachtungsartikel. 

Am Rande: Du bist nur auf die 500-600 Watt eingegangen, aber nicht auf z.B. 850W. Würdest du das auch empfehlen können? Wenn nein, warum nicht? Und komm mir nicht mit Dingen die nicht greifbar sind. Was in der Theorie unter umständen etwas verhindern kann, das in der Praxis quasi nie auftritt, ist kein Pluspunkt. Die Kostenersparnis durch weglassen überflüssiger Schaltungen, ist nämlich für den Kunden auch ein Pluspunkt.


----------



## keinnick (5. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Am Rande:



Das ist glaub ich eher ein Thema für den NT-Thread.


----------



## Cleriker (5. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gabs da alles schon mal. Ist nur wie üblich in solch langen threads in Vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## Pittermann (5. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kann mich nur anschließen, ein NT-Sonderheft wäre klasse.


----------



## Keinem (5. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Pittermann schrieb:


> Kann mich nur anschließen, ein NT-Sonderheft wäre klasse.



Exakt


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Darauf habe ich ja gesagt, könnte ich mich ebenfalls einlassen. Also auf einen reinen Technikbetrachtungsartikel.



Dann sind wir doch einer Meinung. Ich verstehe nicht, wieso du dich da aufregst. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Am Rande: Du bist nur auf die 500-600 Watt eingegangen, aber nicht auf z.B. 850W. Würdest du das auch empfehlen können? Wenn nein, warum nicht? Und komm mir nicht mit Dingen die nicht greifbar sind. Was in der Theorie unter umständen etwas verhindern kann, das in der Praxis quasi nie auftritt, ist kein Pluspunkt. Die Kostenersparnis durch weglassen überflüssiger Schaltungen, ist nämlich für den Kunden auch ein Pluspunkt.



Ich bin deswegen auf 500-600 Watt Watt eingegangen, weil die allermeisten User Netzteile in dieser Leistungsklasse benötigen.
Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, wie z.B. Multi Media oder Office Rechner. Die brauchen kleinere Netzteile, dann die Multi GPU User, die brauchen größere Netzteile.
Aber das ist letztendlich nur eine Nische.
Und ich hab auch kein Problem mit einem 850 Watt Single Rail Netzteil. Ich hab das Cooler Master V 850 schon des Öfteren als Alternative zum 850er P11 empfohlen.

Außerdem rede ich von Schutzschaltungen, die sollte man nicht weglassen, das kann schnell nach hinten losgehen.
Ich wünsche mir in aller erster Linie ein Netzteil, das eine Menge Schtzschaltungen besitzt und dessen Schutzschaltungen bestens funktionieren. Das ist völlig unabhängig davon, obs Single Rail oder Multi Rail ist.


----------



## TankCommander (14. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Heute gab es einen schönen Vergleich auf Chip.de 

*Windows 10 vers. Linux Mint
*
Mich würde interessieren wie die PCGH das sieht. 

Vielleicht mal zu einer Linux Distribution ein Sonderheft (Linux und die Welt der Gamer) 
Bei Steam bekommt man schon das eine oder andere Spiel für Linux.


----------



## wolflux (18. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Habt ihr nicht auch den Eindruck, dass die Referenz  980 Ti Serie zu spartanisch mit Phasenanzahl,  Spannungswandlern ausgelegt ist? Einige Karten sind ja schon abgeraucht, warum auch immer.  Die Haltbarkeit der Karten ist hier doch klar  stark vorgegeben? Das Spielchen mit den Themperatur-Limit damit eine Karte um ca. 70-100 MHz drosselt, so dass eine Karte kühl bleibt, 
ist eigentlich den Herstellerangaben entsprechend, aber doch künstlich gedrosselt obwohl oft OC. drauf steht.
Es kann doch nicht an 15,00€ mehr für die paar Phasen liegen, für mich purer Vorsatz, logisch  Marktwirtschaft. 
Es sollte vielleicht ein Umdenken bei den Herstellern  stattfinden,  daß nicht alle Kunden so dumm sind, so etwas nicht zu blicken. 
Ich weiß, das es nur eine kleiner Kreis ist, den das wirklich interessiert aber ärgern tut einen so etwas. Somit gebe ich 150.00 Euro mehr für eine Classified aus, anstatt " nur " 700.00 Euro und das für etwas, das selbstverständlich sein sollte. Meine Karte ist super und ich würde sie mir wieder kaufen aber........ , ihr versteht? Evt könnte man daraus ein kritisches Thema erstellen. 

MfG.wolflux


----------



## TheSir99 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bitte mehr zum Thema Linux-Gaming, OpenGL und Vulkan


----------



## Rolk (18. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vergesst nicht Steam Controller und Steam Link ausführlich zu testen.


----------



## TempestX1 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



TheSir99 schrieb:


> Bitte mehr zum Thema Linux-Gaming, OpenGL und Vulkan


Deswegen hatte ich auch nach etlichen Jahren treuer Leser mein Abo gekündigt. PCGH war mir zu Windowslastig.  (vorallem da ich seit einigen Jahren nur noch Linux einsetze, auch zum zocken).
Schade das PCGH die Hardware (und die einzelnen Treiber) nicht auch gleichzeitig unter Linux testet, sondern nur unter Windows und DirectX Spiele.


----------



## Wanderer92 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein paar Themen, die mir spontan einfallen:
Maussensoren, was ist wirklich wichtig? (Jitter, Reaktionszeit, DPI usw.)
Controller/Joysticks (richtige Kalibrierung (zB. mit DXTweak), Force Feedback im Detail mit verschiedenen Lenkrädern und Spielen sowie das vermeiden von Clipping zB.)
Monitore mit Flickering Backlight im Vergleich (Ghosting, Reaktionszeit und ist das Bild wirklich wie bei einem CRT?) Tipp: nein
Verschleiss (was steigt als erstes aus und warum bzw. was provoziert das Ableben von Computercomponenten)?


----------



## Cleriker (19. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde noch immer gern erfahren was aus dem TJ12, oder der Temjin-Serie im allgemeinen wird? Könntet ihr da nicht mal nachhaken?
Auch bei Noisblocker bitte mal durchrufen und fragen wo die 180er eloops bleiben. Da war doch mal was, dass die mit den 140ern zusammen entwickelt werden sollten. Was ist daraus geworden?
Interessant fände ich auch Wandhalterungen für Monitore. Was gibts da günstig? Wie einfach/schwer kann man die momentanen Monitorempfehlungen auf solche Halterungen umrüsten? Gehört so ein Punkt eigentlich auch in eure Monitor-Wertung? Ich glaube nicht, oder? Vielleicht ist das mal eine Überlegung.

Wo ich das eben gesehen habe mit AVG. Könntet ihr mal hinterfragen wie es sich verhält, wenn man die Software kauft? ALso hört dann die Sammelei auf?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@Cleriker: Da es bei Monitoren den VESA-Standard gibt, ist es doch relativ einfach herauszufinden wie leicht man eine Halterung erhält.
Bei allen Produkten ohne VESA-Bohrungen wird dies bereits schwieriger, zumal dann meistens der Fuß des Monitors nicht entfernbar ist.


----------



## Cleriker (20. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich frage im speziellen, weil ich schon zwei Modelle hatte, bei denen die Bohrungen unter Teilen der Verkleidung lagen. Man musste also das Gehäuse ringsum öffnen, einen Teil entfernen und wieder schließen und alles ohne das spröde Plastik zum brechen zu bringen. Die Frage war also nach der Anbringung. Also geht das ohne viel Aufwand, ohne erlöschen der Garantie usw. Wenn ich den Moni erst halb auseinander nehmen muss, ist das nicht mein Fall.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Auch bei Noisblocker bitte mal durchrufen und fragen wo die 180er eloops bleiben. Da war doch mal was, dass die mit den 140ern zusammen entwickelt werden sollten. Was ist daraus geworden?



Als ich im Frühsommer zu Besuch war, habe ich auch nach 180-mm-Lüftern gefragt. Damals sah man keinen großen Markt für diese. Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass im stillen Kämmerlein trotzdem daran gearbeitet wird, aber die Entwicklung wäre dann unabhängig von den 140-mm-Modellen.


----------



## Cleriker (21. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Schade, aber danke dir.


----------



## Fafafin (23. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen Test des i3-6320 wünschen.

Und dann interessiert mich noch, ob es jemals eine GTX960Ti 4GB geben wird oder doch nicht mehr.


----------



## sikeij (23. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gibt etliche 960 gtx mit 4gb


----------



## maCque (23. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Erst lesen, dann Posten.


----------



## Cleriker (24. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gern einen Test der neuen Arctic Kühler! Bitte mit einem Vergleich zu den direkten Konkurrenten wie dem Brocken Eco. ABER!!! nicht nur mit einem Intelsystem, sondern auch mit einem AMD Equivalent. Also am liebsten mit einem 860K.


----------



## taks (25. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte da mal etwas spezielleres:
"Vom Quickpoll zum Printartikel"
Also was passiert mit den Umfragen und wie werden diese dann evtl. in PCGH-Artikeln weiterverwendet.
Sozusagen ein Blick hinter die Mauern der Redaktion.

Würde mich echt mal interessieren


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Und dann interessiert mich noch, ob es jemals eine GTX960Ti 4GB geben wird oder doch nicht mehr.



Die Gerüchte kochen gerade wieder hoch. Wenn AMDs R9 380*X* kommt, wird es vermutlich eine Nvidia-Antwort genau dieser Art geben.



taks schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal etwas spezielleres:
> "Vom Quickpoll zum Printartikel"
> Also was passiert mit den Umfragen und wie werden diese dann evtl. in PCGH-Artikeln weiterverwendet.
> Sozusagen ein Blick hinter die Mauern der Redaktion.
> ...



Das lässt sich relativ einfach sagen, ein Artikel wäre zu viel des Guten. Wir klopfen zunächst eure Interessen ab. Dann gibt es Meetings, in denen wir die gewünschten Themen auf Sinnhaftigkeit und Nutzwert abklopfen. Themen, die hier bestehen, kommen ins Heft - oder auf die Website; teilweise beides. Die Hardware-Verbreitungsumfragen tragen dazu bei, in den Artikeln die meistverwendete Hardware auf jeden Fall drin zu haben, natürlich - nach Möglichkeit - ebenfalls ergänzt um weniger verbreitete Komponenten. Neben den Polls haben wir natürlich auch andere Themen auf dem Radar, die teilweise eine Masse ansprechen und teilweise randgruppig sind.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## taks (26. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das lässt sich relativ einfach sagen, ein Artikel wäre zu viel des Guten. Wir klopfen zunächst eure Interessen ab. Dann gibt es Meetings, in denen wir die gewünschten Themen auf Sinnhaftigkeit und Nutzwert abklopfen. Themen, die hier bestehen, kommen ins Heft - oder auf die Website; teilweise beides. Die Hardware-Verbreitungsumfragen tragen dazu bei, in den Artikeln die meistverwendete Hardware auf jeden Fall drin zu haben, natürlich - nach Möglichkeit - ebenfalls ergänzt um weniger verbreitete Komponenten. Neben den Polls haben wir natürlich auch andere Themen auf dem Radar, die teilweise eine Masse ansprechen und teilweise randgruppig sind.



Ich meine eher z.B. "AMD R9 Nano - interessant für euch?"
Wie wird (falls positive Resonanz) daraus ein Artikel.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich hätte gerne mal wieder eine Sonderausgabe.
Ansonsten könntet ihr doch mal was über "zombie" Gpus berichten?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



taks schrieb:


> Ich meine eher z.B. "AMD R9 Nano - interessant für euch?"
> Wie wird (falls positive Resonanz) daraus ein Artikel.



Es wird nicht immer direkt daraus ein Artikel. Manchmal fragen wir auch Sachen ab, um das generelle Interesse (und in diesem Falle die generell empfundenen Stärken/Schwächen, bzw. für euch Leser interessanten Aspekte) besser einordnen zu können. Das kann auch einfach dazu führen, dass wir bestimmte Produkte mehr oder weniger oft als „Referenzen“ mit angeben - zum Beispiel zur Orientierung in einem Benchmark-Diagramm für ein anderes Produkt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hier geht es zu der neuen Umfrage: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...themen-interessieren-euch-oktober-2015-a.html


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (28. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Spontaner Einfall...

Aus dem Forum für die Leser das empfehlen PCGHX-Mitglieder beim Neukauf von Neuen Rechern (Eigenbau) und Einzelkäufen (Graka,Monitor...) am meisten!
Als Special für 1/16 (halt die Dezember-Ausgabe) für den  Weihnachtsbummel!


----------



## Fafafin (30. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Spontaner Einfall...
> 
> Aus dem Forum für die Leser das empfehlen PCGHX-Mitglieder beim Neukauf von Neuen Rechern (Eigenbau) und Einzelkäufen (Graka,Monitor...) am meisten!
> Als Special für 1/16 (halt die Dezember-Ausgabe) für den  Weihnachtsbummel!



Da kann nichts Sinnvolles 'rauskommen. Wenn man einfach alles durchzählen und die häufigsten Komponenten dann nehmen würde, passt am Ende das Mainboard nicht zur CPU, das Netzteil nicht zur Grafikkarte, der CPU-Kühler nicht zum Anwendungsfall und und und ...
Diese spontane Idee macht absolut keinen Sinn. Ein gut konfigurierter PC ist eben mehr als eine Statistik über die am häufigsten empfohlenen Komponenten!

Genau deswegen gibt es die PCGH, dieses Forum und diese Community immer noch! Und das soll bitte auch noch lange so bleiben!


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (30. September 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Da kann nichts Sinnvolles 'rauskommen. Wenn man einfach alles durchzählen und die häufigsten Komponenten dann nehmen würde, passt am Ende das Mainboard nicht zur CPU, das Netzteil nicht zur Grafikkarte, der CPU-Kühler nicht zum Anwendungsfall und und und ...
> Diese spontane Idee macht absolut keinen Sinn. Ein gut konfigurierter PC ist eben mehr als eine Statistik über die am häufigsten empfohlenen Komponenten!
> 
> Genau deswegen gibt es die PCGH, dieses Forum und diese Community immer noch! Und das soll bitte auch noch lange so bleiben!



Na das war ja so auch nicht gemeint man müsste schon ganze Einzelne Threads in Sachen P/L nehmen und deren Konfiguration nehmen und Vergleichen!
Ist ja nicht so das teilweise an einem Tag 2 oder mehr Threads erstellt werden mit selbem Budget und Ziel Gaming-PC aber es Unterschiede in wünschen und anderem gibt.
Wäre schon ein bisschen sinnlos anstatt ganze Konfigs von Allen Mitgliedern nur auszuzählen. 
Man müsste halt zum Beispiel deine Konfig mit denen Anderer vergleichen.
Und ab Budget 600€+ wird eh nur Intel empfohlen aktuell CPU+Mainboard Problem gelöst
Für eine Grafikkarte reicht ein 500 Watt NT Da gibt es je nach Budget trotzdem nur eine begrenzte Auswahl komm nur grad so auf 3 Alternativen zum E10

Sie könnten auch einfach einzelne Konfigs einzelner Mitglieder nur Vorstellen Da reicht auch eine (halbe) A4 Seite

Ansonst soll die Redaktion so  weiter machen!


----------



## Rolk (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn ihr mal wieder eine Fury X in die Finger bekommt, bitte einen Lautstärke-Nachtest. Die fieperei soll wohl schon eine Weile Geschichte sein.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Früher gabs doch die PCGH Extreme... Könntet ihr nicht mal in gedenken daran einen Versuch starten und die Furys an eine Custom WaKü hängen? Also Entweder die die X vom Radiator trennen und an ein anderes System anklemmen, falls die Pumpe das mitmacht, oder die Fury (non-X) unter Wasser setzen und schauen was möglich ist. Nicht aus Gründen der Vergleichbarkeit, oder irgendetwas anderem das einen Sinn ergibt, sondern einfach aus Spaß daran was maximal so geht. 
Da würde mich dann doch noch interessieren wie es dann mit dem Verbrauch ausschaut. Die Vorgänger wurden ja bei niedrigeren Temperaturen deutlich sparsamer.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die X dürfte man nur leiser aber nicht spürbar kälter bekommen als sie eh schon ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mir ist da was eingefallen das vielleicht was wäre für den WaKü-Kenner Torsten - evtl in Verbindung mit einer PCGH in Gefahr-Folge...

Es wird häufig in entsprechenden Forenteilen gefragt wie heiß denn nun das Wasser in einer WaKü werden darf, was Pumpe, Schläuche usw. aushalten usw.. Genaue Angaben darüber gibts meines Wissens nicht, die Empfehlungen liegen bei "unter 40/45/50°C" in dem Dreh. Was passiert genau, wenn eine WaKü stark überlastet wird, beispielsweise wenn die Radiatorbelüftung ausfällt...?

Wann streikt eine übliche Pumpe, wann haben Schläuche ein Problem? Gibt es andere Bauteile die kaputt gehen (AGBs, Radis,...) und was stirbt zuerst wenn aufgebrüht wird?
Wie heiß wird das Wasser in einem (Standard-)Kreislauf wirklich, bevor entweder die Chips zu heiß werden/abschalten oder vielleicht auch der Passivbetrieb ausreicht - oder sogar ein Bauteil defekt ist?


Es wäre einfach mal interessant zu sehen wie eine WaKü/der PC unter Last so reagiert, wenn man die Lüfter am Radi mal abschaltet (und der Radi keine gefühlten 50 m^2 Fläche hat so dass es eh passiv reicht bei 20°C Delta Wasser/Luft).


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Klingt gut die Idee. 
Aus privater Erfahrung kann ich berichten, dass sich bei ausgeschalteter Pumpe irgendwann die CPU abschaltet. Aber den ganzen Kreislauf habe ich noch nie über 45 °C erhitzt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei ausgeschalteter Pumpe schaltet der PC ab (oder thottled zumindest stark), das kennen wir ja von diversen Systemen wo die Pumpe ausgefallen ist im Forum. Nur hat die WaKü da ja keine Chance, das Wasser direkt am Kühler dürfte fast kochen aber transportiert ja keine Wärme ab weil Wasser ja kaum leitet.

Wann Ende ist beim ganzen Kreislauf würde mich schon interessieren. Persönlich war ich aus Unachtsamkeit schon bei 51°C Wasser angekommen (ich kann die ganzen Lüfter am MoRa separat per Steckerleiste an/abschalten - für Office/Internet usw. reicht passiv locker, ich hatte ihn nur mal vergessen einzuschalten beim zocken ). Passiert ist dabei nix, außer dass ich beim beenden des Spiels erschrocken bin von der Anzeige der aquasuite.
Alle gekühlten Chips waren gut unter 80°C (also problemfrei) und sonst gabs nichts außergewöhnliches außer allerhand Kondensat im AGB und einen Radi an dem man sich fast die Flossen verbrennen konnte.

Ich wills irgendwie nicht selbst ausprobieren ob das bei 60 oder 70°C immer noch der Fall ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sieht nach einem Dauereinsatz für den Heißwasserkocher aus.


----------



## floppyexe (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test von Headsets der Referenz. In 2 Gruppen. 5.1 sowie 2.0. Dabei stets die Quali des Micro mit einbeziehen. Einmal im Game und dann vllt. noch im Musikmodus ohne MP3 Gekrächze. Unkomprimiert.
Aber richtig dicke Dinger und nicht so ein 50 Euro Billiggedöns. Das wäre doch mal was.


----------



## h_tobi (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wäre für einen ausführlichen Artikel über Kabelmanagement. Also Sleeven, Kabel kürzen/Krimpen, Abdeckungen, Verlängerungen, Testgeräte usw.........

Gerade Frank, Euer "Spieleonkel", bedarf dringend der Nachhilfe bei diesem Thema. 

Ich habe nämlich gerade das Bild seines Spiele-Minis in der Print gesehen ....


----------



## orca113 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Würde gerne für die nächste Ausgabe (12/2015) den schön länger (vor mindestens einer Ausgabe wenn nicht sogar zwei) angekündigten Test der "850€ teuren" GTX 980Ti Classified von EVGA haben.


----------



## Icedaft (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vertipper? Laut Geizhals kostet diese "um die" 750€:

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4998-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## orca113 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Vertipper? Laut Geizhals kostet diese "um die" 750€:
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4998-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Nein so wurde es von PCGH angekündigt. "Deshalb steht das auch in Anführungsstrichen" Icedaft! DingDong! Guten Morgen!

Evga Geforce GTX 980 Ti Classified: 850-Euro-Grafikkarte im Testlabor


----------



## wolflux (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, möchte ich auch haben. einen Classified (extrem)  test. 

@Raff müsste es doch in den Fingern jucken.

Endlich mal etwas für Nerds, wir kommen manchmal etwas zu kurz, finde ich.

Classified  980Ti  Test mit und ohne Wakü wäre nartürlich  am coolsten. Was ist das max einer solchen Karte mit dem Original-Bios und wieviel geht mit einem Voltmod ohne der Karte zu Schaden . Halt genau so wie bei der Titanix☺
aumen:
Viele Grüße 
wolflux


----------



## orca113 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ich ebenfalls mal gerne Lesen würde wäre in Artikel hinsichtlich Datenrettung mit diversen Tools, oder Tipps wie man es anstellt Daten von einer defekten oder formatierten Platte bekommt.


----------



## Xerphex (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gerne mal alles um das Thema in Home Streaming
- Steam Link
- Nvidia Shield TV
- sonstige Alternativen / Möglichkeiten
mit WLAN Test unter realen Bedingungen


----------



## Cleriker (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und ich möchte einen Test des Lenovo IdeaPad 500 mit FX-8800p gegen ein ähnlich teures Modell mit Intel. Denn sind wir mal ehrlich... die meisten Notebooks werden unter 1000 Euro verkauft. Also wenn ihr gern die Asus und msi Knaller testet, dann doch bitte auch mal sowas. Wäre echt klasse.


----------



## DaStash (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es, wenn ihr mal das Thema, Einnahmen, Adblock und alternative Finanzierungsmodelle ansprecht. Ich glaube vielen ist das einfach nicht klar und sie meinen das man heute alles für lau bekommt. Ihr solltet da mal sachlich drüber aufklären, gerne auch auf PCGH.de

MfG


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Test der Alphacool Eisbaer, GPX-Pro  und Arctic Liquid Freezer 240.


----------



## Trefoil80 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir mal ein Special zum Thema "Zocken unter Linux" wünschen. *Das wäre wirklich mal was Innovatives, was es so in der Form selten zu Lesen gibt!*

Eine willkommene Abwechslung im aktuellen Windows 10-Hype. Selbst Raff macht ja in der aktuellen Ausgabe den Windows 10-Missionar... 
"Windows 10 macht sowohl mit Radeon- als auch mit GeForce-Grafikkarten eine ordentliche Figur, ohne zu glänzen. Das dürfte
so manchen Zweifler motivieren, auf das DX12-fähige OS zu wechseln."

Sicher hole ich mir schon jetzt ein Spyware-OS ins Haus, obwohl es aktuell 0,0 wichtige und nutzbare Vorteile im Vergleich zu Windows 8.1/7 gibt. 

BTW: Ich halte es für verfrüht, ein 3 Monate altes OS schon jetzt zum offiziellen Testsystem für Grafikkarten zu erklären...


----------



## Rolk (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wird es noch einen Technik Test zu Warhammer: The End Times - Vermintide geben oder ist die Zeit zu rar?


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Sicher hole ich mir schon jetzt ein Spyware-OS ins Haus, obwohl es aktuell 0,0 wichtige und nutzbare Vorteile im Vergleich zu Windows 8.1/7 gibt.


Als ob bei Win 7/8.1 weniger gespyte wird...

MfG


----------



## Trefoil80 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In den Standardeinstellungen spioniert W10 noch mehr als W7/8.1.

Deswegen nutze ich ja inzwischen zu 90% Linux, da ich Microsoft defintiv nicht (mehr) für einen vertrauenswürdigen Software-Anbieter halte. Bioshock Infinite und Left4Dead2 laufen schon mal super unter Linux.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wird es noch einen Technik Test zu Warhammer: The End Times - Vermintide geben oder ist die Zeit zu rar?



Tendenziell eher nicht, da jetzt die großen Hammer anstehen. Blöder Releasetermin für das feine Spiel.


----------



## Xerphex (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

True Story


----------



## Rolk (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Tendenziell eher nicht, da jetzt die großen Hammer anstehen. Blöder Releasetermin für das feine Spiel.



Muss ja nicht ganz so ausführlich ausfallen wie bei den grossen Hammern.


----------



## Oromis16 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ontopic Sound:
Ist zwar schön, dass immer Soundkarten/Chips getestet werden, aber keiner Testet sie im Bezug auf Boxenbudgets. Da würde ich mir z.B. sowas sehr wünschen:
Boxen  & Kopfhörer für: 50, 100, 150, 200€ an ein paar Soundkarten und Chips getestet, damit man mal sieht ab wanns was bringt. Wer weiß, vielleicht erblüht ein Microlab B77 ja an ner ZxR


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Thema Monitoringchips: Seit Urzeiten gibt es die unumstößliche Weisheit dass man auf die vom Board ausgegebenen Spannungswerte nicht viel geben darf. Aber ist das wirklich noch so?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir mal ein Special zum Thema "Zocken unter Linux" wünschen. *Das wäre wirklich mal was Innovatives, was es so in der Form selten zu Lesen gibt!*


Das hatten wir vor etwa einem Jahr, gewiss mit einer baldigen Fortsetzung. In der 01/2016 gibt's erst mal ein Special zu Steam OS und allem, was daran hängt: Steam Controller, Steam Machine von der Stange vs. Eigenbau etc. 



Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Eine willkommene Abwechslung im aktuellen Windows 10-Hype. Selbst Raff macht ja in der aktuellen Ausgabe den Windows 10-Missionar...
> "Windows 10 macht sowohl mit Radeon- als auch mit GeForce-Grafikkarten eine ordentliche Figur, ohne zu glänzen. Das dürfte
> so manchen Zweifler motivieren, auf das DX12-fähige OS zu wechseln."
> 
> ...



"Missionar" klingt, als wollte ich meinen Glauben verbreiten – ich persönlich stehe aber genauso wenig hinter Windows 10 und allen damit gekoppelten Entscheidungen wie viele andere. Die Spionage lässt sich, wie bei vorherigen Windowsen auch, durch Tools eindämmen. Davon ab: Die ersten DX12-Applikationen sind nutzbar und weitere folgen. Das ist schon mehr Vorteil als es ihn beim Wechsel von Windows 7 auf 8.1 brachte. Wir haben das Testsystem und die Benchmarks gerade modernisiert (sprich: zukunftstauglich gemacht), da konnten wir nicht nochmal auf ein DX12-untaugliches Betriebssystem setzen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

OK, anstatt "Missionar" hätte ich auch "Überzeuger" schreiben können, um den persönlichen Aspekt auszuklammern. 

Auf das Special zu SteamOS bin ich mal gespannt, aber hoffentlich beschränkt sich das Ganze nicht nur auf SteamOS, sondern beleuchtet Linux auch allgemein (mit vielen, vielen Benchmarks und Auflistung /Tests der unter Linux verfügbaren Toptitel). Die Steam-Machines und der Steam-Controller interessieren mich, ehrlich gesagt, nicht die Bohne.

SteamOS sehe ich nur als Vehikel, den Linux-Support im Gaming-Bereich zu fördern. Spieleverfügbarkeit, Treiberqualität etc. sollen auf einen mit Windows vergleichbaren Entwicklungs- und Qualitätsstandard gebracht werden.

Bezügl. der Zukunftssicherheit Eurer Testplattform hast Du sicher nicht unrecht, aber warum musste diese gerade jetzt modernisiert werden? Sicher, die Spionage unter W10 lässt sich eindämmen, aber eben nicht komplett abschalten. Mir tun die ganzen DAUs leid, die einfach die Standardeinstellungen übernehmen und Microsoft ihr komplettes Privatleben frei Haus übermitteln. Microsoft nutzt die Unwissenheit der Gelegenheitsuser/DAUs schamlos aus. Dazu die Zwangsupdates unter W10 und das aggressive "Anbieten" des Upgrades (GWX installiert sich selbst neu / Automatischer Download der Upgrade-Dateien / Teilweise sogar Zwangsupgrades mit Timer (!!!) in den USA)...

Windows 10 Zwangsinstallation: Microsoft jubelt OS-Upgrade ungefragt unter - CHIP

Naja, muss wahrscheinlich letztlich jeder selbst wissen, was er macht. Ich finde es falsch, die Leute direkt oder indirekt zum Upgrade zu animieren, und sei es auch nur, damit die Leser ihre eigenen Benchmarks mit denen von PCGH vergleichen wollen und deswegen W10 installieren.

Da Microsoft nun mehr und mehr sein wahres Gesicht zeigt trägt SteamOS hoffentlich dazu bei, die Entwöhnung von Microsoft-Produkten voranzutreiben und Linux im Allgemeinen zu stärken.


----------



## ACDSee (4. November 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte 2 Wünsche:

1. Ein Test von 
- Video Capture Karten und TV Karten
von beiden liest man einfach zu wenig.


2. Allgemeine Tipps und Tricks bei der Nutzung von zwei Monitoren

- Browserfenster auf dem richtigen Monitor öffnen/schließen
- Taskleiste optimieren ; z. B. Taskleiste vollständig auf Zweitmonitor beim Zocken
- Sinnvolle Tastenkombinationen
- Unterschiedliche HZ-Frequenzen und Auswirkungen
- Vollbild-Fenstermodus oder "Noborder"-Befehle um Minimieren von 3D-Anwendungen bei Monitorwechsel zu vermeinden


----------



## Cleriker (4. November 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dem schließe ich mich an. TV-Karten werden seit den Streamingdiensten echt unter den Teppich fallen gelassen und das mit den zwei Monitoren finde ich auch einfach praktisch und möchte mehr dazu erfahren.

Das mit den TV-Karten ist sogar doppelt interessant, weil ja viele heute eine Soundkarte verbaut haben und gerade bei der aktuellen Intel Mittelklasse gibts ja nur noch begrenzt lanes, nicht wie noch beim AM3+, oder 2011. Auch die Rolle der Hardwarebeschleunigung ist interessant. Kann die GPU der TV-Karte irgendwie hilfreich sein?


----------



## Tigererpel (15. November 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hab auch einen Wunsch für einen Artikel.

Vor 2 Wochen habe ich seit langem endlich wieder einmal einen Rechner zusammen geschraubt. Doch bis das Ding nach dem zusammenschrauben dann auch wirklich lief, vergingen bestimmt 4 Stunden. Einerseits sind mir blöde Fehler passiert, andererseits hat aber auch das System rum gezickt. Um auf die Ursachen meiner Probleme zu kommen ging viel Zeit mit googlen drauf. Ein Artikel über mögliche Probleme und Fehler bei der Inbetriebnahme fände ich top. Hier mal ein paar Fehler die mir unterlaufen sind, so als Beispiel:

Nach den Zusammenschrauben kam kein Bild wenn ich den PC eingeschaltet habe. Lösung: Hatte den kleinen Stromstecker vom Netzteil zum MB vergessen >.<

Bei der Win7 Installation funktionierten Maus und Tastatur über USB2, USB3 und PS2 nicht. Im BIOSwurden Maus und Tastatur hingegen erkannt. Beim USB Controller im BIOS die Legacy anmachen brachte keine Veränderung. Lösung: Hatte ich keine. Habe dann Win10 installiert. Dort hats funktioniert.

Meine Grafikkarte wurde von System nicht erkannt. Treiber der mitgelieferten CD und Treiber aus dem Netz keine Veränderung gebracht. Lösung: Habe Treiber deinstalliert, Grafikkarte aus der Systemhardware gelöscht, ausgebaut und neu eingebaut. Bei Neuinstallation des Treibers hats dan funktioniert. Keine Ahnung was genau der Fehler war.

Wenn die GraKa grössere Belastungen in Games erfährt (Bei FurMark komischer Weise nicht), stürtzt das Game ab und folgende Meldung erscheint: "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt" Lösung: Habe ich bisher noch keine. Bin da noch am rum testen. Bei 2 von 4 Games tritt es regelmässig auf. Edit: mit nem Beta Treiber von AMD hats jetzt bisher geklappt. habe 3 Stunden getestet ohne absturtz.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. November 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da hätten wir was im Angebot:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLuQiMsnxqsXlN7NMVLIR_75PsUxzynbkB

und
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLuQiMsnxqsXlEx43XIS4XeXofFXcXCvRV


----------



## Noxxphox (16. November 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Tigererpel schrieb:


> Ich hab auch einen Wunsch für einen Artikel.
> 
> Vor 2 Wochen habe ich seit langem endlich wieder einmal einen Rechner zusammen geschraubt. Doch bis das Ding nach dem zusammenschrauben dann auch wirklich lief, vergingen bestimmt 4 Stunden. Einerseits sind mir blöde Fehler passiert, andererseits hat aber auch das System rum gezickt. Um auf die Ursachen meiner Probleme zu kommen ging viel Zeit mit googlen drauf. Ein Artikel über mögliche Probleme und Fehler bei der Inbetriebnahme fände ich top. Hier mal ein paar Fehler die mir unterlaufen sind, so als Beispiel:
> 
> ...


ich tippe das das nich wirklich nen artikel wert ist.... das klingt mir eher danach als wenn die graka das oc nicht schaft ( ja das kann auch bei werks oc auftreten.... oder bei gaaaaaanz schlechten modelen, die schaffen nichmal den basetakt den die hersteller vorgeben (1mal beim kumpel mit ner ref ati 6xxx erlebt gehabt...musste so lachn xD))
schonmal mit ner andren graka getestet?
und bevor wir das vollmüllen...mach doch dafpr einen getrenten thread auf...klingt wirklich eher nachm normalen prob

mich würd ma n artikel interesieren wo man die auswirkungen einer aufgemotzen spanungsverslrgung vergleicht... leider wird das aber eher unmöglich da gpus sich ja nichso gern von pcb zu pcb reichn lassn xD
jedoch wenns da irge deine möglichkeit gibt würde mich sehr interesieren ob bei dem gleichn chip eine andere spanungsversorgung das ergebnis wirklich beeinflussn kann

leider relativ unmöglich


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. November 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Da hätten wir was im Angebot:
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLuQiMsnxqsXlN7NMVLIR_75PsUxzynbkB


Nichts für ungut, aber diese Videoreihe war ein schlechter Witz. Ich glaube kaum das nach den Videos wirklich ein Anfänger einen PC zusammenbauen kann.


----------



## Tigererpel (17. November 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Da hätten wir was im Angebot:
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLuQiMsnxqsXlN7NMVLIR_75PsUxzynbkB
> 
> und
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLuQiMsnxqsXlEx43XIS4XeXofFXcXCvRV



Also die Videoreihe kenne ich. Die geht aber auf die Hardware ein bzw. die Zweite auf spezifische Anwendungen wie zB. OC. Ich dachte mir eher Softwaretechnische Probleme, die immer wieder auf verschiedenen Rechnern mit verschiedenen Konfigurationen auftreten.  zB. Probleme mit BIOS, mit Betriebssystem, mit Treibern, mit Anzeigeeinstellungen, mit Bluesreens. Halt so Softwaredinge, die bestimmt schon jeder mal erlebt hat, sich dann tierisch darüber aufgeregt hat und schnell mal 1h für die Behebung des Problems benötigt hat. Wenn ihr da jeden aus der Redaktion noch 2 Beispielen fragt, die er selbst schon mal überlegt habt und vlt. hier im Forum ein paar immer wiederkehrende Probleme aufgreift, habe ihr schnell einen Artikel voll 
Aber ich will ja auch nur eine Anregung machen und keinen Auftrag erteilen.


----------



## Cleriker (17. November 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber diese Videoreihe war ein schlechter Witz. Ich glaube kaum das nach den Videos wirklich ein Anfänger einen PC zusammenbauen kann.


Weil? Da Gibt's sogar Anleitungen wie man einen Lüfter einbauen soll. Was bitte fehlt denn dem Anfänger noch zu seinem Glück?

@PCGH:
Ich habe gerade zwei Userreviews mit dem Cooler Master Hyper 612 v2 gelesen und da scheint was mit dem Produkt nicht zu stimmen. Die Heatpipes bei beiden sehen von der Struktur her unterschiedlich aus und weisen so deutliche Unterschiede auf. Könntet ihm bitte mal bei CM anfragen, was es damit auf sich hat?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. November 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Weil? Da Gibt's sogar Anleitungen wie man einen Lüfter einbauen soll. Was bitte fehlt denn dem Anfänger noch zu seinem Glück?


Für uns, die öfters einen PC zusammenbauen, sind die Videos ja verständlich. Aber ich glaube für einen richtigen Anfänger sind sie einfach nicht genau genug. Oft schlechte Kameraführung, das man gar nicht richtig sieht was gerade gemacht wird. Dann auch zu kurze Videos usw. 
Ich bleibe dabei. Das würde deutlich besser gehen. Und wie man auch an den Bewertungen und Kommentaren auf YT sieht kam die Serie auch nicht so gut an.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (17. November 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Software-Probleme könnten in der Tat mal behandelt werden. 
Trotzdem ist es fraglich, warauf man im Artikel eingehen sollte.
Eher auf häufig gemachte Fehler, oder doch eher Exoten?

Ich hatte mal RAM-Module (GEIL) im PC verbaut, die sich nicht mit dem Mainboard vertragen haben und nicht auf der Inkompatibilätsliste des Herstellers standen.
Daraufhin bekam ich nach dem Zusammenbau zufällig zu völlig unterschiedlichen Lasten und Intervallen BlueScreens.
Letztlich konnte ich dann das Problem nach einigen Stunden Fehlersuche beheben.


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> mich würd ma n artikel interesieren wo man die auswirkungen einer aufgemotzen spanungsverslrgung vergleicht... leider wird das aber eher unmöglich da gpus sich ja nichso gern von pcb zu pcb reichn lassn xD
> jedoch wenns da irge deine möglichkeit gibt würde mich sehr interesieren ob bei dem gleichn chip eine andere spanungsversorgung das ergebnis wirklich beeinflussn kann
> 
> leider relativ unmöglich


Es gibt ein Wandlerboard von EVGA für sowas und auch einen Onlineartikel von Roman der die Gewinne aufzeigt. Wirklich spürbar scheint es aber eher auf Mid/Lowrange Karten zu sein.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...e-evga-epower-board-untouchables-im-test.html


----------



## alalcoolj (18. November 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@pcgh: Könnte ihr bitte den x264 uhd benchmark auf die Heft-Dvd packen? Hab den online nur in Foren gefunden, wo ich schon 2x nen Virus hergekommen hab. Oder wo gibt's einen sicheren/geprüften Link?


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. November 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Tuning Special zur R9 Fury. Mit dem SAPPHIRE TriXX Utility V5.2.1  lässt sich nun auch die Spannung verändern.

SAPPHIRE Technology


Daneben sind auch Anpassungen der Taktraten des HBM-Speichers, der GPU und Änderungen am Powerlimit möglich, was seit einigen Wochen auch schon im CCC vorhanden ist.

- Welche OC-Taktraten laufen stabil/sind möglich?
- Wie groß fällt der Fps-Anstieg aus?
- Verzichtet man lieber auf HBM-Overcloking um den GPU-Takt weiter zu erhöhen?
- Verbrauchswerte bei reduzierten und erhöhten Spannungen
- Standardtakt bei welchem Undervolting noch stabil
- ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> *SAPPHIRE TriXX Utility*
> 
> Rev up the performance of your AMD Radeon™ or FURY based graphics  card with the latest new-look version of SAPPHIRE TriXX. Change settings  for the best performance of any compatible graphics card in different  applications or games and save up to four sets and easily switch between  them.
> Enthusiasts can adjust fan speeds, core voltages and clock speeds to  tune up performance to the max in your favourite games by overclocking,  and save those settings for the next time you play the game. Safe  recovery means you will never get stuck in settings you can't change!
> ...


----------



## Rolk (30. November 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Stellt ihr bei Gelegenheit noch eure Fallout 4 Benchmarkszene online?


----------



## BikeRider (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir mal ein großes, mehrseitiges Spezial zum Thema OpenGL, Vulkan und Co.
Wie ist der aktuelle Entwicklungsstand und wie sieht die Zukunft von OpenGL, Vulkan und Co aus.
Ich würde mir auch mehr zum Thema Linux-Gaming (Ubuntu, Mint, etc.) wünschen.


----------



## TankCommander (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



BikeRider schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir mal ein großes, mehrseitiges Spezial zum Thema OpenGL, Vulkan und Co.
> Wie ist der aktuelle Entwicklungsstand und wie sieht die Zukunft von OpenGL, Vulkan und Co aus.
> Ich würde mir auch mehr zum Thema Linux-Gaming (Ubuntu, Mint, etc.) wünschen.



Dachte das was zum Thema Linux kommen wird, wieder nichts. 
Bei der vorletzten oder letzten Abstimmung stand das doch zur Wahl. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...themen-interessieren-euch-oktober-2015-a.html


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Linux haben wir quasi in der 01/2016, da geht's nämlich ausführlich um Steam Machines. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Cleriker (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo,
Ich hab eben nochmal in den Star Wars Test reingeschaut und dazu einen Wunsch.
Ich würde sehr gern mal so einen Kern-skalierungs Test mit einem FX sehen. Bei dem 5820k sieht man ja sehr schön, dass HT ab spätestens vier Thread quasi keine Bedeutung mehr hat. Beim Sprung von sechs auf zwölf threads, sich sogar negativ bemerkbar machen kann.
In Anbetracht eines Vergleichs der Architekturen (die ich einfach immer spannend finde), aber auch in Bezug auf die wieder angefachte Kern-Diskussion bei AMD's FX, würde mich sehr interessieren, wie die Engine dort skaliert.

Denkt ihr das wäre als Update für diesen Test möglich? So groß sollte der Aufwand ja eigentlich nicht sein, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der zusätzliche Aufwand liegt in diesem Fall bei mehr als 100 Prozent. Hintergrund: Die Kernskalierungen führe ich immer nach Feierabend auf meinem Privatsystem durch.

Mein FX-Zweitrechner steht im Grunde immer noch für solche Tests bereit, allerdings habe ich derzeit keine schnelle Grafikkarte zum dauerhaften Verbleib darin. Es wäre also immer mit Umbauten verbunden. Mein Plan ist, eine Fury für derartige Tests zu organisieren und dann auch wieder den FX durchzuskalieren (wie einst bei GTA 5 & Co.). Stay tuned. 

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## Trefoil80 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Linux haben wir quasi in der 01/2016, da geht's nämlich ausführlich um Steam Machines.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich glaube, darum ging es TankCommander nicht. Habe den Bericht zu SteamOS bzw. -Machines gelesen, und war enttäuscht, dass da nicht viel mehr auf Linux selbst eingegangen wurde.

Fast nur ein Beitrag über SteamOS und die Machines, und wie mistig doch angeblich alles im Vergleich zu Windows läuft.
Warum es aber sinnvoll ist, Linux zu pushen und Tipps für den Umstieg weg von Microsoft-Produkten zu geben...Fehlanzeige!


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@Raff: Wenn du schon nach Feierabend abends auf deinem Privatsystem noch für PCGH arbeitest könnte der Chef doch als Ausgleich ne Fury besorgen finde ich...

Thilo...?


----------



## Homerclon (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Apropos Kernskalierung und SMT: In einem älteren Test (weiß leider nicht mehr von wann, aber nicht älter als 2014) hattet ihr mal festgestellt das es _auch_ davon abhängt ob eine GeForce oder eine Radeon im Rechner steckt, ob SMT Negative, Neutrale oder Positive Auswirkungen hat.
Bei manchen Spielen konnte durch den Wechsel auf eine Radeon (da ja zurzeit sonst üblicherweise mit einer GeForce die CPU-Tests gefahren werden) der negative Effekt durch SMT neutralisiert oder gar ins Positive gewandelt werden.
Da fände ich es klasse wenn das auch noch mit aufgenommen werden könnte.

Aber da mangelt es wohl auch einer schnellen Radeon die im System verbleiben kann? 
Da unterstütze ich _Incredible Alks_ Vorschlag.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hier geht es zur neuen Themenumfrage: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...hemen-interessieren-euch-dezember-2015-a.html


----------



## Thaiminater (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein CSGO Cpu Benchmark Test, da Csgo eines der meistegspieltesten Spiele auf Steam ist .
Würd ich gerne sehen wie sich die verschiedenen Cpu's im Verhältnis zur Framerate verhalten da die meisten Csgo Spieler auf Low spielen und Source sehr Cpu limitiert ist.
So wird bei 60 Hz schon unter 160 Fps ruckelig und wenn man zb einen 144 Hz Monitor hat wären 300 Fps optimal .
vllt sogar wie sich OC darauf auswirkt und ob es sich lohnt


----------



## Trefoil80 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Erneuerung des Wunsches von TankCommander, BikeRider und mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *BikeRider* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
                 "Ich wünsche mir mal ein großes, mehrseitiges Spezial zum Thema OpenGL, Vulkan und Co.
Wie ist der aktuelle Entwicklungsstand und wie sieht die Zukunft von OpenGL, Vulkan und Co aus.
Ich würde mir auch mehr zum Thema Linux-Gaming (Ubuntu, Mint, etc.) wünschen."

Die Berichte in der 01/2016 waren diesbezüglich leider extrem dürftig  und haben diese Themen bestenfalls nur minimal angeschnitten.
Leider sind die vorgeschlagenen Themen im anderen Thread wieder nur 08/15...macht  doch bitte mal was wirklich Innovatives anstatt das dreimillionste  "Spezial" zum Thema Wasserkühlung!


----------



## marvinj (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Der zusätzliche Aufwand liegt in diesem Fall bei mehr als 100 Prozent. Hintergrund: Die Kernskalierungen führe ich immer nach Feierabend auf meinem Privatsystem durch.
> 
> Mein FX-Zweitrechner steht im Grunde immer noch für solche Tests bereit, allerdings habe ich derzeit keine schnelle Grafikkarte zum dauerhaften Verbleib darin. Es wäre also immer mit Umbauten verbunden. Mein Plan ist, eine Fury für derartige Tests zu organisieren und dann auch wieder den FX durchzuskalieren (wie einst bei GTA 5 & Co.). Stay tuned.
> 
> ...


Hi^^
Soll ich daraus ableiten, dass in der PCGH-Redaktion kein Testsystem für die FX bereitsteht? Oder meinst du, dass du alle Tests für die Kernskalierung zuhause machst? Glaube ich ja eher nicht  
Aber dann sollte man doch annehmen, dass der letzte Vertreter der roten Sparte als Testsystem in einer Hardware-Redaktion vorhanden sein sollte. Kann ja nicht alles blau sein xD

Gruß
marvinj


----------



## Abductee (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde interessieren ob es bei den Intel-Grafiklösungen (HD5000, 6000, Iris) zwischen Windows und OSX einen Unterschied gibt.
Gibts bei plattformübergreifenden Spielen Unterschiede in den Frames/s oder der Qualität?


----------



## Rolk (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Stellt ihr bei Gelegenheit noch eure Fallout 4 Benchmarkszene online?







Wird es einen Techniktest zu Dirt Rally geben?


----------



## wolflux (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Interressieren würde mich was es bei Highendgrafikkarten bringt,  GTX980 Ti u. TitanX, den Speicher zu OCen? Welchen Unterschied macht es in Spielen aus (FPS?) und wie gesund, ungesund ist es auf 4000 MHz hochzutakten? (Bei entsprechend, passender Kühlung)
Gibt es einen grossen Unterschied zwischen Hynix u Samsung. Ich glaube das Karten 980 Ti auch etwas besser OCen lassen da der Hynixspeicher etwas sparsamer sein könnte.
Würde gerne wissen ob das zutreffend sein könnte?
EDIT:
Hat man weniger Phasen/Spulenfiepen unter 4 k bzw. 1440 u Ultra, wenn der ASIC ab 70 % aufwärts  höher ist ?

Gruss
wolflux


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher in wie weit hier schon was kam. Aber wäre es Möglich mehr oder mal auf SSDs mit M2 Schnittstelle einzugehen?


----------



## MDJ (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Scheinbar gibt es einige Leute (dazu gehöre ich), die ziemliche Probleme beim installieren von Win7 auf Z170-Boards haben.
Könnte man das Thema eventuell mal beleuchten?
Hier ein aktueller Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...stellung/419399-windows-7-auf-z170-board.html


----------



## Hemacher (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi,
mir würde ein Vergleich von SLI/Crossfire-Systemen gegen Single-Grafikkarten gut gefallen.
Wie schlagen sich zwei GTX 960 gegen GTX 980.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Hemacher schrieb:


> Hi,
> mir würde ein Vergleich von SLI/Crossfire-Systemen gegen Single-Grafikkarten gut gefallen.
> Wie schlagen sich zwei GTX 960 gegen GTX 980.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


Da es anscheinend immer weniger Spiele gibt die SLI unterstützten hätten auch 4 GTX 960 gegen eine GTX 980 keine Chance. 
Witcher 3, anfangs bei mir mit SLI deutlich mehr FPS als mit einer Karte. Seit Patch 1.04 keine Performance Verbesserung mit SLI mehr.
Just Cause 3, wie man hier lesen konnte kein SLI Support
Batman Arkham Knight kein SLI 
Assassins Creed Syndicate, obwohl beide Karten arbeiten, selbe Performane wie mit einer Karte.

Also ich kann im Moment wirklich nur von SLI abraten. Was eigentlich schade ist, gerade mit Blick auf UHD wären gut optimierte SLI Spiele wichtig. Eine Grafikkarte reicht da ja fast nicht, zumindest nicht wenn man Ultra Settings nimmt.


----------



## kmf (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Viele nicht richtig funktionierende, in der täglichen Arbeit oder beim Zocken nervende PCs beruhen einfach auf einem fehlerhaften Betriebssystem, welches sich  durch Krits, Stromausfall etc. ganz schnell einstellen kann.

Zeigt mal einfache, leicht nachvollziehbare Lösungswege und entsprechende Möglichkeiten, um abzuklären, dass es womöglich doch nicht an einem Hardwaredefekt hängt.

Ich selbst hab mich ja als guter PC- u. OS-Kenner eingeschätzt und musste die Tage eingestehen, dass dem wohl nicht so ist. Ich hatte riesen Probs mit 2 meiner PCs. War schon dran, bei beiden das Motherboard zu tauschen, weil die Fehler, die mir das Leben schwer machten, ließen eigentlich keinen anderen Schluss zu. Nur wegen aufwändiger Wakü in beiden PCs hab ich mich gesträubt, da dran zu gehen und die Reparatur immer wieder rausgeschoben. Aber mit meinem Notebook konnt ich nicht zufriedenstellend zocken und war unglücklich keine HM-Inis mehr laufen zu können. 

In meinem Online-Spiel hab ich schließlich in unserer Gilde einen Member - eine Frau! - gefunden, die mir während meines Jammerns um den defekten PC angeboten hat, mal per Fernwartung nachzuschauen. Mein Aushilfs-Spiele-PC, das ist der modernere mit dem i7-4790 K, beherbergt nur 2 Spiele, die ich derzeit zocke - also was kann da schon viel passieren. Hätte den Rechner eh platt gemacht. Hatte aber insgeheim nur eine abwertende Meinung übrig: "Pfff, was will die schon reißen?" 

Hat ungefähr halbe h gedauert, in  der die Dame in den OS-Tiefen Windowsverwaltung nebst Registry rumgestöbert, geändert u. gelöscht hat, und dann noch mal ca 1h wo sfc /scannow und anschließend abschließende Tests abliefen. Was soll ich sagen? - PC funzt wieder und läuft im Online-Spiel ungewohnt butterweich. xD
 Hab mir akribisch Notizen gemacht und abfotografiert, was die Dame da alles angestellt hat, soweit ich nachgekommen bin. Hut ab! 
Im Nachhinein erst hat sie mir gesagt, dass es ihr Beruf ist. lol! wtf ... ein Glück, dass ich mein Maul gehalten hab. 

Auf meinem richtigen Spiele-PC (ja, das ist der mit dem Gulfi-Prozzi - mein Lieblings-PC  ) , der hier seit etwa 3 Monaten wegen Fehlfunktion rumsteht - alles lief nur noch in Zeitlupe ab, keine Internetverbindung möglich, Startzeit gefühlt eine Ewigkeit gedauert -, versucht das alles nachzuvollziehen - und heureka es hat auf Anhieb geklappt. Meine Lieblingskiste läuft wieder. 

Falls jetzt einer auf die Idee kommt ... ich hab leider keine Zeit, einen entsprechenden Artikel, Guide oder was auch immer zu texten.


----------



## Butterwichtel (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Lohnt sich der Wechsel der Wärmeleitpaste auf einer neuen Grafikkarte?

Das Thema bietet richtig Potenzial, einen ausführlichen Artikel habe ich aber nirgends gefunden.

Hier hat die Computerbase die Paste zweier Asus GTX 980 ausgetauscht:
Matrix gegen Strix im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
Jeweils 4-5 Grad kühler bei geringerer Lüfterdrehzahl. 

Gerade bei den aktuellen 300-400 Watt Ungetümen lohnt sich ein Versuch, aber auch bei sparsamen Grafikkarten (Silent-PC).
Interessant wäre noch der Vergleich verschiedener Wärmeleitpasten, ob sie sich auf der GPU so verhalten wie auf der CPU, etc.

EDIT: Ups, ich habe mir die Hefte nochmal angeschaut und festgestellt, dass in der 12/2015 so etwas ähnliches gemacht wurde o.O
Allerdings lag der Fokus auch dort eher auf dem Kühler und weniger auf der Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also in meinem XFX 7970 Test hatte der Tausch der WLP zu leicht schlechteren Temps geführt.


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also in meinem XFX 7970 Test hatte der Tausch der WLP zu leicht schlechteren Temps geführt.


dann haste was biligeres als die druntergeschmiert xD respekt von dowas hab ich auch nochnie was gehört xD


----------



## Rolk (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also mich hat er jetzt wieder verunsichert. Eigentlich wollte ich über die Feiertage ausprobieren, ob ich bei meiner XFX HD7970 mit neuer WLP und pads ein paar Grad schinden kann.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was spricht denn dagegen? Ausprobieren, schauen was dabei rum kommt und entscheiden. 

Noxxphoxx,
schon mal die alte revoltec Paste benutzt? Die hatte was ein der weißen Zuckermischung für die Knusperhäuschen. Damit bekam MSN die Karten locker zum schwitzen. Als Kleber war die super.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Also mich hat er jetzt wieder verunsichert. Eigentlich wollte ich über die Feiertage ausprobieren, ob ich bei meiner XFX HD7970 mit neuer WLP und pads ein paar Grad schinden kann.



Mehr bringt definitiv ein anderer Kühler. Am besten natürlich einer mit Wasser.


----------



## Skysnake (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> dann haste was biligeres als die druntergeschmiert xD respekt von dowas hab ich auch nochnie was gehört xD



Die GPU hatte ich wenn ich mich recht erinnere auf dem gleichen Wert gehalten, bzw. eventuell sogar 1°C gedrückt. Auf jedenfall nichts erwähnenswertes. Eine Billigpaste war es aber nciht. ArticSilver war es galube ich. Hatte vor dem Kauf extra nochmals Tests zu Pasten gewältzt, und es war eine der Besten, also im Bereich von 1°C zur Besten (ohne Liquid Metal!).

Gebracht hat es also nichts. Die Paste war bei mir aber auch richtig gut verteilt! Die Spannungswandler waren danach auf jeden Fall merkbar wärmer, hatte die Pads aber auch nicht getauscht.


----------



## Butterwichtel (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen? Ausprobieren, schauen was dabei rum kommt und entscheiden.



Bei manchen Herstellern erlischt ja die Garantie wenn man an der Karte rumschraubt. 
Deshalb wäre es toll wenn PCGH herausfindet welche Hersteller brauchbare WLP benutzen und welche nicht.


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dazu müsste man aber zuerst mit dem Gerücht aufräumen das ein Tausch der Werks-WLP min. 10°C bessere Temperaturen bringt.
Bei einer komplett ausgetrockneten sieht das anders aus, innerhalb von den 2-3 Jahren trocknen die sehr selten so stark.
Zwischen einem gefühlten Kilo WLP und einer ganz dünnen verstrichenen liegen max. 2-3°C Temperaturunterschied.
Viel zu wenig um den Garantieverlust bei manchen Herstellern zu rechtfertigen.

Der Kühlerpfusch der DC-Kühler von Asus ist sowieso eine ganz andere Baustelle.


----------



## coolbigandy (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

gehe ich richtig in der Annahme dass es bei der Ausgabe 3/16 auch wieder das Jahres Archiv 2015 enthalten sein wird? wie damals -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ie-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe-314.html#post7071901


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Yep. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eine neue Umfrage über mögliche Print-Themen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...-themen-interessieren-euch-januar-2016-a.html


----------



## Abductee (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Grafikkarten von Asus: Mehr Anpressdruck fÃ¼r niedrigere Temperaturen - ComputerBase
Vielleicht kann PCGH auch noch einen Miniartikel darüber schreiben.


----------



## Hemacher (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Für die neue Ausgabe würden mich weitere Benchmarks zu COD Black Ops 3 interessieren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Hemacher schrieb:


> Für die neue Ausgabe würden mich weitere Benchmarks zu COD Black Ops 3 interessieren.



Wir arbeiten gerade an einer Multi-GPU-Abhandlung, in der auch CODBLOPS3 teilnehmen wird.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## wolflux (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich habe mich immer gefragt, warum ihr nicht einmal im Monat auch etwas mehr Spaß mit mehr Sinn für euch gönnen wollt.
Ihr seid doch PCGH-Extreme Menschen. 
Ich meine, es gibt soviel alte und aktuelle bzw neue Hardware die ihr einmal im Monat mit extremen Kühlmitteln LN2, (kein Wasser),verheizen könntet. Egal ob CPU, GPU, Ram-Speicher was auch immer
Ein paar OC-Daten mit Takt und Themp. genügen vollends und wenn, dann mit HWBOT Gegenüberstellung damit man vergleichen kann. Das Ergebnis könnt ihr dann ja in der nächsten Ausgabe erwähnen. Ich finde das gehört einfach dazu.
Was haltet ihr davon als einzige Fach- Zeitschrift so etwas zu bringen?

MfG. wolflux


----------



## wolflux (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Welche Grafik-Benchmark ist der möglichsten Stabilität am nächsten.
Eine selber basteln?

Kann man eine Kompaktwakü ( CPU? ), für den gleichen Preis eines Fertigmodells selber, hochwertiger bauen?
wolflux


----------



## Abductee (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Retro-Special?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quantum 3D Mercury


----------



## Xaphyr (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gerne mal eine Analyse der b150 Boards gesehen.
Generell würde ich gerne mehr über den Budgetsektor lesen. 

Und aus bei mir gegebenem Anlass wäre ein Test von USB DACs interessant.


----------



## wolflux (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Retro-Special?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Cyrix Prozessor ? Bzw. Cirrus Logic!
Absolut Retro.
Gruss
Edit
Das war ein Haufen Geld !


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne mal eine Analyse der b150 Boards gesehen.
> Generell würde ich gerne mehr über den Budgetsektor lesen.



Ein Test von weiteren Sockel-1151-Mainboards ohne Z170 ist schon in Vorbereitung. Es ist aber noch nicht entschieden, ob der Schwerpunkt auf B und H oder auf der C-Serie für Xeons liegen wird.


----------



## Xaphyr (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ein Test von weiteren Sockel-1151-Mainboards ohne Z170 ist schon in Vorbereitung. Es ist aber noch nicht entschieden, ob der Schwerpunkt auf B und H oder auf der C-Serie für Xeons liegen wird.



Macht es doch einfach Stück für Stück, ich bin sehr geduldig...


----------



## Senikz (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also ich wünsche mir ja schon seit langem mal einen Test zum Thema Realtek ALC898 ALC1150 im vergleich zu Asus Supreme Fx und Gigabyte seinem neuen Creative Sound Core3D
 wenn es da überhaupt unterscheide gibt! und eventuell einen Test im Vergleich zu Soundkarten und DAC Amps usw. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das passt aber der Gedanke beschäftigt mich.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In der PCGH 12/2015 hat Phil die ZxRi des Gigabyte Z170X G1 Gaming mit zwei ALC-1150-Varianten (Supreme FX auf dem  Asus Maximus VIII Hero und Purity Sound 3 auf dem Asrock Z170 Gaming K4) und einigen Stand-Alone-Soundkarten verglichen.


----------



## orca113 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die offensichtlichen Qualitätsprobleme bei diesen neuen Monitoren mit hoher Hertzzahl, IPS Panel und G-Sync. Aktuell sind die Rezensionen bei den Shops nämlich voll von unzufriedenen Kunden.

Finde das ist ein gutes Beispiel mal darüber zu berichten wie es wirklich aussieht nachdem man Hardwaretestern Samples zum Testen schickt, werden die Geräte mit Bestnoten getestet sind top und makellos. Leider bekommt der Spieler als potentieller Käufer dieser Produkte dann den Bodensatz der Fertigungsstraßen. Mit IPS Glow und BLB, sowie Pixelfehlern en masse.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

An sich ein sehr interessantes Thema.
Aber schwierig umzusetzen.

Die Produktionsschwankungen sind (vor allem was Lichthöfe anbelangt) bei IPS schon immer ein Problem gewesen.
Selbst die "erste" Consumergeneration IPS235-P/Dell U2312-HM hatte deutlich überdurchschnittliche Schwankungen.

Selbst wenn 10 baugleiche Geräte getestet werden, ist das noch nicht repräsentativ.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ein CSGO Cpu Benchmark Test, da Csgo eines der meistegspieltesten Spiele auf Steam ist .
> Würd ich gerne sehen wie sich die verschiedenen Cpu's im Verhältnis zur Framerate verhalten da die meisten Csgo Spieler auf Low spielen und Source sehr Cpu limitiert ist.
> So wird bei 60 Hz schon unter 160 Fps ruckelig und wenn man zb einen 144 Hz Monitor hat wären 300 Fps optimal .
> vllt sogar wie sich OC darauf auswirkt und ob es sich lohnt


Der Vollständigkeit halber: Das hatten wir doch in der 11/2015 - Seite 30.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



alalcoolj schrieb:


> @pcgh: Könnte ihr bitte den x264 uhd benchmark auf die Heft-Dvd packen? Hab den online nur in Foren gefunden, wo ich schon 2x nen Virus hergekommen hab. Oder wo gibt's einen sicheren/geprüften Link?



Sorry für die späte Antwort, dein Beitrag muss irgendwie durchgerutscht sein.
Geht es dir um das Video selbst, um die x264.exe oder um die Batch-Datei, die wir nutzen?


----------



## alalcoolj (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Sorry für die späte Antwort, dein Beitrag muss irgendwie durchgerutscht sein.
> Geht es dir um das Video selbst, um die x264.exe oder um die Batch-Datei, die wir nutzen?



Kein Problem. Es geht um die x264.exe und die Batch-Datei. Einen Link zum Video habt ihr in der aktuellen Prinz abgedruckt, meine ich?!
Im Prinzip wollt ich einfach nur mein System mit eurem x264 benchmark testen, dabei hatte ich mir wie gesagt n Virus eingefangen... Gibt's irgendwo ne Erklärung und alle nötigen Dateien um das daheim zu benchen?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hab die Batch jetzt grad nicht zur Hand, aber werde sie morgen posten. Die exe bekommst du bei den semi-offiziellen Pflegern: Index of /pub/x264/binaries/win64/

Edit:
So, für die aktuelle 2016er-Version des x264-Benchmarks nutzen wir, wie im Artikel beschrieben, die R2638-10b.exe und zwar mit folgender Batch (der 1-Thread-Durchlauf ist nur ein Relikt und wird derzeit nicht weiter gewertet, den Transcoding-Run von 2160p -> 1080p geben wir an, werten ihn aber ebenfalls nicht):


```
@echo off
cls

echo  Run 1/3: 1 Thread
start /high /b x264-10b-r2638-7599210.exe --crf 22.0 --output-csp i420 --threads 1 --preset slow --level 5.1 --tune grain --profile high10 --seek 800 --frames 40 --output "1.mkv" "4k_QHD_RoastDuck_30p.mp4"  - | wtee run2.log 
echo.
echo  Run 2/3: Max Threads
start /high /b x264-10b-r2638-7599210.exe --crf 22.0 --output-csp i420 --threads auto --preset slow --level 5.1 --tune grain --profile high10 --seek 800 --frames 400 --output "2.mkv" "4k_QHD_RoastDuck_30p.mp4" - | wtee run2.log 
echo.
echo  Run 3/3: Spline-Resize 1080p (Max Threads)
start /high /b x264-10b-r2638-7599210.exe --crf 22.0 --output-csp i420 --threads auto --preset slow --level 5.1 --tune grain --profile high10 --seek 800 --frames 400 --video-filter resize:width=1920,height=1080,method=spline --output "3.mkv" "4k_QHD_RoastDuck_30p.mp4" - | wtee run3.log 
echo.

del *.log
del 1.mkv
del 2.mkv
del 3.mkv

echo.
set /p target=Done!
```


----------



## Homerclon (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könntet ihr den AOC G2260VWQ6 und/oder AOC G2460VQ6 testen?
Meines Wissens sind das die jeweils günstigsten Monitore (ihrer Größenklasse) mit FreeSync auf dem Markt (Importe ausgenommen).
Bzw. der G2260VWQ6 scheint sogar der einzige mit FreeSync in der 22"-Klasse zu sein (einen mit G-Sync konnte ich auch nicht finden).

Oder einen Vergleichstest günstiger (100-250€) Monitore (bei denen die beiden genannten bitte dabei sind).


----------



## wolflux (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde interressieren ob man, wenn der Headspreader der heutigen Sockel 2011  i7-CPU und der Luftkühler exakt plan geschliffen wurden,(Glasplatte,alte Schule ), es einen großen Unterschied macht in den Themperaturen gegenüber mit Wärmeleitpaste und unbearbeiteten Flächen?
Mag ein altes Thema sein aber würde mich bei den modernen verlöteten Highend- CPUs interressieren.
Gruss w

05.02.16
Mich würde ,nachdem mein Ultrabook im Bios  seit letzten Sonntag ein eingeschaltetes W-Lan hatte, obwohl es vom ersten Tag an deaktiviert war, alles über ein Home VPN interressieren.
Ich bin zwar fitt was mein W 723v Router betrifft aber der Schutz ist für Geschäfte am PC ungenügend und mittlerweile immer riskanter geworden.
Was muß ich alles wissen und wie versteht man als Laie genug um hier bei Einstellungen keinen Fehler zu machen.
Was taugt Free-VPN, werden hier persöhnliche Daten weiter verwendet, wie heißen die Einstellungen, was bedeutent sie usw.
Für mich ein unglaublich wichtiges Thema.

Gibt es gute DSL-Router mit Hardware Firewall und wieviel Rechner brauche ich für VPN? Was bekommt man für akzeptabeles Geld?
  Genügt da ein Nuke oder ein alter PC, könnte man ein älteres  Android Smartphone zbs. Note 3 dafür zweckentfremden, USB u. W-Lan?
Usw......
Gruss w.


----------



## Guru4GPU (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte auch mal einen Vorschlag:

Hier im Forum werden einem ja dauernd Netzteile mit DC-DC Technik empfohlen da Netzteile mit Gruppenregulierung unter Last Spannungsabfälle auf den einzelnen Leitungen haben, aber stimmt das wirklich dass dadurch Instabilität auftritt?
Genau genommen  würde mich das bei Budget PCs interessieren bei denen vielleicht nur 200-300W verbraucht werden (zB. ein FX 6300 GTX 960 oder ein i3 6100 mit R9 380) und ob hier zB OC Werte variieren (können) 
Ich würde mal die  be quiet Straight Power E9 Serie und das Cooler Master G450M vorschlagen, die werden ja noch eifrig f´genutzt

Falls euch dieses Thema genau so interessiert wie mich würde ich mich über einen Artikel freuen 

MfG


----------



## Trefoil80 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ist mit dem Thema "zocken unter Linux"?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. März 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da es selten in diesem Thread mehrere Wochen ohne Beiträge gibt: Falls ihr Themenvorschläge habt, dann nur raus damit.


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da die anfängliche Bugorgie weitgehend ausgemerzt scheint und ein DX12 update in Aussicht steht, wie sieht es jetzt aus mit einem kleinen Techniktest zu Warhammer Vermintide?


----------



## Thyel (2. März 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Fänd auch mal interessant, wie sich die Performance von Grafikkarten und Prozessoren auf unterschiedlichen Betriebssystemen verhält (OS X, Windows, Linux). 
Zocken unter Linux, wie oben genannt, würde ich mir auch mal wünschen. Windows mag zwar schön und gut sein, hat aber auch seine Macken..


----------



## spockilein (2. März 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da das mobile Gaming, bzw das Gaming mit Schlepptop, nee  Laptop eindeutig zu kurz kommt, habe ich da eine Idee. Die Tests von hartware und Spielen findet ja bei Euch immer irgentwier Statisch statt. Sol heißen: Unter optimalen Bedingungen. Auch könnt Ihr nach Eigener Aussage nicht alle Hardware, speziell Notebooks, vorrätig haben (oder von Herstellern borgen). Ganz Abgesehen vom Aufwand der Test's. warum also besucht Ihr nicht regelmäßg Leser (Nach einer Bewerbung), und testet dort die Hardware. Natürlich nicht so ausführlich wie im Labor. Aber ausreichend für einen Eindruck. Vielleicht hier oder dort ein paar bessere Einstellungen vorgenommen. Kein Extremtunning. Auch kein Hardwaretausch. Natürlich von Gaminglaptops genauso wie von Desktops. Uns vielleicht nicht immer absolute High End Maschinen. Auch keine aus dem Mittelalter. Im Prinzip mal weg vom nüchternen Labortest, hin zum Praxistest.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. März 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das wird so leider nicht objektiv umsetzbar sein.
Wer garantiert denn, dass niemand beschummelt und nicht doch Hardware oder Software manipuliert (ob zum Besseren oder Schlechteren).
Außerdem spielen dann enorm viele Faktoren eine Rolle. Wie voll ist die Festplatte? Sind alle Systemdateien voll funktionsfähig? War die Installation von einem Virus befallen?


----------



## spockilein (2. März 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Darum soll es ja gehen. Es soll ja nicht um exakt genaue Benchmarks mit optimaler Hardware gehen, sondern der kleine Vergleich mit Gamer PC im täglichen Einsatz.
Nach dem Prinzip. im Heft steht die Theorie, aber wie sieht es in der Praxis aus.


----------



## Icedaft (2. März 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

A la PCGH in Gefahr: PCGH @ home... ? [emoji41]


----------



## spockilein (2. März 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

So kann man es auch sehen.


----------



## Rolk (14. März 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Falls Ihr das Spiel nicht ohnehin schon auf dem Schirm habt, macht bitte etwas zu Battlefleet Gothic: Armada. 

Immerhin PC-Exclusiv und eines der ersten Unreal Engine 4 Spiele. 

​


----------



## Leob12 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie groß der Unterschied von FPS bei unterschiedlichen CPUs ist, aber gleichzeitig testet man mit realen Werten. 
Die Grafikkarte bleibt dann gleich, sodass man vielleicht die CPU als Flaschenhals erkennt. 

Die Tests in HD sind ja nicht sehr nahe an der Realität. 

Oft genug hört man ja "nein, deine GPU wird von der CPU ausgebremst" etc, aber so einen richtigen Anhaltspunkt bieten die Benches dann auch nicht da ja meist kein CPU Limit herrscht (i7+OC). 
Aber wie sieht die Sache nun mit einer Karte aus, die jetzt gleichzeitig nicht High-End (z.B GTX 970/R9 390X) und mit verschiedenen CPU @ Stock getestet wird. 
Da könnte man ja immer den mittleren i5 von Sandy bis zu Skylake testen. Ob man da (große) Performancegewinne erreicht.


----------



## Rolk (14. März 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> ...



Also kurz gefasst einen Praxistest anstatt Produkttest.


----------



## Leob12 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Also kurz gefasst einen Praxistest anstatt Produkttest.


Kann man so sagen. 
Damit man etwa sagen kann, wann welcher Prozessor limitiert. 
Klar könnte man es auch selbst via Afterburner feststellen, aber ich glaub kaum dass jemand mehrere CPUs herumliegen hat. 
Wäre ja interessant für Leute die aufrüsten wollen.


----------



## nonamez78 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Für mich immer Retro, Retro und wenn machbar noch ein bisschen Retro. Gerne auch noch ein bisschen weiter zurück als immer nur das Voodoo Zeitalter, aber auch die jüngere Vergangenheit (die letzten 10 Jahre) liesst sich immer wieder schön.


----------



## lalaker (15. März 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da es im nächsten Heft ja einen NT-Test geben soll, wünsche ich mir folgende Modelle darin zu finden:

BQ Pure Power 9 Serie
Corsair Vengeance Serie
Enermax Revolution X´t II


----------



## orca113 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Midi Tower die dazu geeignet sind interne Wasserkühlungen aufzunehmen würden mich interessieren.


----------



## lalaker (18. März 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aus gegebenem Anlass würde ich mir einen ausführlichen Artikel zum MS WHQL Programm wünschen, inkl. Stellungnahme von MS, zu dem was AMD und Nvidia in letzter Zeit an Treibern auf die User los lassen.


----------



## Cleriker (18. März 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was hatte den AMD in letzer Zeit auf mich losgelassen? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Homerclon (18. März 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich vermute, er meint den Fall das die Lüfter nicht hoch drehten sondern im leisen "Idle-Modus" blieben.
Wobei das AFAIK nur passierte, wenn man vorher selbst an den Lüftereinstellungen herum geschraubt hatte. Nutzer die das generell unberührt ließen, hatten keine Probleme.


----------



## Trefoil80 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Auch, wenn mein Wunsch bis jetzt tapfer von den PCGHlern ignoriert wird, erneuere ich diesen noch einmal:
Gern würde ich ein fachkundig und gut recherchiertes Special zum Thema "zocken unter Linux" anstatt z.B. dem 3.000sten Test zum Thema Wasserkühlungen oder CPU-Kühler in der PCGH sehen.

Erneut die Aufforderung: Macht mal bitte etwas Innovatives, anstatt einfach nur Gleiches immer und immer wieder aufzuwärmen.

Es ist total egal, ob ich mir einen Test von CPU-Kühlern im Jahre 2010 oder 2016 anschaue, da sich nichts Nennenswertes geändert hat!


----------



## Fafafin (4. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da Ende Juli die Frist für das Gratis-Update auf Windows 10 abläuft, wäre ein großes Special zu diesem Thema wichtig. In meinem Bekanntenkreis sind knapp die Hälfte wegen Inkompatibilität gescheitert, der Support von Microsoft ist ein Witz. Einige Totalcrashs, die nicht mehr zu Windows7/8.x zurückkamen, waren auch dabei. Ich selbst habe noch 2 ältere PCs und 2 Notebooks vor der Brust. Und das geht ganz sicher vielen Usern so. Die Hoffnung, dass die Kinderkrankheiten von MS beseitigt werden, hat sich nicht erfüllt. Die Überwachungs-Mentalität von Windows 10 kot** mich an. Und ich bin eigentlich seit DOS 6.2 ein überzeugter MS-User(mit leichten Abstrichen bei Win 3.1).
Ich bin ernsthaft am Überlegen, bei Windows 7 zu bleiben, weil es einfach total zuverlässig läuft. Und weil ich die Rechner meiner Kinder, die ebenfalls solide laufen, nicht crashen möchte. Im schlimmsten Fall kostet mich das dann in 1-2 Jahren satte 400-500€, weil der Zwang ja eher größer wird mit jedem neuen Programm oder Game.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eine neue Umfrage ist online: Print: Welche Themen interessieren euch? (April 2016)


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wakü:
- Ein "How to" zu Barosilikatglasrohren (Anschlüsse, Zuschneiden, ...)
- Temperaturmessung zu unviversellen Mainboardkühlern: Anfitec, Watercool, 
- WLP oder Pads auch auf Spulen und VR-Chip, normalerweise sind sie in den GPU-Block nicht eingebunden. Mit einer Temperaturmessung Werte vergleichen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Temperatur in der Nähe des Spannungscontrollers habe ich beim GTX-980-Kühlertest (PCGH 03/2015 oder digitales Sonderheft) gemessen und keine bedenklichen Temperaturen bei Kühlern festgestellt, die diesen ungekühlt lassen.


----------



## Fafafin (12. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Spielen auf dem
Dell UltraSharp UP2715K, 27"
wäre auch mal interessant.

Fury X im Crossfire oder 980Ti im SLI oder im Juli dann GP100 SLI?

Das wird zwar eher eine Machbarkeitsstudie als ein richtiger Test, aber als interessanter Ausblick in die Zukunft wäre das vielleicht 1 Seite im Magazin wert.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Crossfire und SLI wurde erst vor kurzen wieder mal getestet.


----------



## wolflux (12. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Stichwort, kommende Playstation 4K!
Wie weit sind eigentlich 3 Jahre alte Grafikkarten Leistungstechnisch von den Spielekonsolen entfernt, u kommen die Spielekonsolen betreffed Qualität  immer näher?
Gruss


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vor knapp drei Jahren (ok, 2,5) erschien die R9 290X. Die liegt weit vor aktuellen Konsolen.


----------



## Fafafin (12. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es geht doch um den Monitor und nicht primär um CF oder SLI. 
Vielleicht kackt der Monitor mit seiner Auflösung bei manchen, vor allem älteren Spielen sowieso ab und die Frage nach CF oder SLI stellt sich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Rolk (15. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Vor knapp drei Jahren (ok, 2,5) erschien die R9 290X. Die liegt weit vor aktuellen Konsolen.



Wenn mal entsprechend Luft ist an aktuellen Themen könntet Ihr ja austarieren was man derzeit mindestens braucht, um PC Spiele mit Konsolensettings laufen zu lassen. Gewissermasen ein Sparfuchs Artikel der anderen Art.


----------



## SFT-GSG (21. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit einem Artikel "Kosten/ Nutzen Faktor beim Overclocking". Früher war es tatsächlich Sinnvoll, man bekam kostenlose Mehrleistung. Heute in Zeiten von K CPU´s und Z-Chipsätzen die nochmal richtig extra kosten hat das alles einen faden und bisweilen teuren Beigeschmack. Wie weit kommt man mit Standard Komponenten an eine "K" Version heran? Ist der Unterschied zwischen 3,5GHz, 4GHz und 4,5Ghz wirklich in Games so Spürbar? Oder Lohnt es sich eher bei der Grafikkarte die Daumenschrauben anzulegen.

Ja wir wissen alle, das das die Meisten Spiele im Grafiklimit laufen und somit die Mehrleistung verpufft. Aber das wird -meiner Meinung nach- zwar oft aber auch immer nur beiläufig erwähnt.


----------



## lalaker (22. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Für die nächste Ausgabe wünsche ich mir endlich den Netzteile-Test, der eigentlich schon in der aktuellen Ausgabe erscheinen hätte sollen. Es wäre schön, wenn ihr z.B. mit 3 bis 4 Grakas die Netzteile testen könntet, ob es damit mehr, weniger oder gleich viel Spulenfiepen gibt, wie mit eurem Test-NT für die Grafikkarten.

Die Graka-Hersteller sagen ja immer wieder, dass auch das NT eine entscheidende Rolle für das Spulenfiepen spielt. Es wäre schön, wenn ihr dieser Aussage mal genauer nachgehen würdet, und am besten gleich im Rahmen eines eh schon geplanten NT-Tests.


----------



## Spinal (22. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei Netzteilen fände ich schön ein wenig mehr Einblick in die Technik und Schutzfunktionen zu erhalten. 

Abgesehen davon, ich fände einen Artikel gut, der sich mit den "Innereien" von Grafikkarten und Mainboards beschäftigt. Welche Bauteile werden verbaut und wie gut ist deren Qualität. So werben ja einige Hersteller mit besonders haltbaren Komponenten. Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Komponenten denn da verbaut wurden (zb. Kondensatoren) und welche auf den günstigeren Mainboards zu finden sind. In dem Zuge könnte man auch mal auf die Spannungsversorgung genauer eingehen, einige Mainboards haben mehr Spannungswandler als andere. Wie wirkt sich das auf OC-Potenzial, Temperatur, Energieaufnahme und Haltbarkeit aus?

Vielleicht ist das etwas zu "elektrotechnisch", aber wenn ich mir die PCGH-News-Seite so anschaue, scheint außerhalb der vermutlich bald erscheinenden neuen Grafikkarten eh nicht viel los zu sein.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Leob12 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Von den Netzteilen gab es ja letztens erst einen Beitrag. "Wie funktioniert mein NT" (oder so ähnlich).

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Spinal schrieb:


> Bei Netzteilen fände ich schön ein wenig mehr Einblick in die Technik und Schutzfunktionen zu erhalten.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, ich fände einen Artikel gut, der sich mit den "Innereien" von Grafikkarten und Mainboards beschäftigt. Welche Bauteile werden verbaut und wie gut ist deren Qualität. So werben ja einige Hersteller mit besonders haltbaren Komponenten. Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Komponenten denn da verbaut wurden (zb. Kondensatoren) und welche auf den günstigeren Mainboards zu finden sind. In dem Zuge könnte man auch mal auf die Spannungsversorgung genauer eingehen, einige Mainboards haben mehr Spannungswandler als andere. Wie wirkt sich das auf OC-Potenzial, Temperatur, Energieaufnahme und Haltbarkeit aus?
> 
> ...



Nach einem Artikel über Mainboard-Spannungswandler wurde schon häufiger gefragt, aber ich kann da nur sehr wenig machen: Die Leistungsfähigkeit der Spannungwandler insgesamt, ihre Haltbarkeit und ihre Energieaufnahme können  gar nicht oder nur mit sehr aufwendigen Lötarbeiten gemessen werden. Die Temperaturen hängen primär vom Kühlkörper ab (und werden bei jedem Mainboardtest berücksichtigt) und das OC-Potential mit Luftkühlung wird nur bei alten Plattformen (vor allem AM3+) vom Mainboard limitiert. Machbar ist nur ein theoretischer Grundlagenartikel; aber wie effektiv die Bauteilkombinationen der Hersteller in der Praxis sind ist mangels großer Unterschiede nicht messbar. Unterschiede beim Kühlkörper-Design und der Ausstattung haben einfach zu großen Einfluss und ich kann die Spannungswandlung nicht getrennt vom restlichen Mainboard testen.


----------



## wolflux (23. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Meine Herzallerliebste fragte mich ob es mit der neuen Skylake E Plattform auch einen Wechsel auf DDR5 geben würde. Ihr könnt euch meinen Blick vorstellen aber so falsch fand ich die Frage nicht. Wir wissen nartürlich das es noch ca. 3-5 Jahre dauern könnte aber bei den ganzen neuen Entwicklungen in der PC-Hardwarebranche/Speicherchips, könnte das garnicht so abwägig sein.
Irgendwann kommen wir vermutlich bei DDR4 4000 MHz. an, da ist evt ein Ende abzusehen.
Grüsse wolflux


----------



## spockilein (23. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was mir gerade Aufgefallen ist. Auf der Suche nach einem Test/Bewertung von Internet-Sicherheitslösungen, also Securitys, in den Heften der letzten Monate habe ich nichts gefunden. Komisch. Wann war eigentlich der letzte Test, auch extern Übernommen im Heft? Gerade Sicherheit sollte doch höher Bewetet werden und vielleicht sogar eine "Dauerthema" werden. Sucht man im Internet, findet man nur Unterschiedliche Meinungen und Test's. Da würde ich mich doch lieber auf Euch verlassen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wakü:
> - Ein "How to" zu Barosilikatglasrohren (Anschlüsse, Zuschneiden, ...)
> - Temperaturmessung zu unviversellen Mainboardkühlern: Anfitec, Watercool,
> - WLP oder Pads auch auf Spulen und VR-Chip, normalerweise sind sie in den GPU-Block nicht eingebunden. Mit einer Temperaturmessung Werte vergleichen.



Sound:
-DT 990 PRO					
-FiiO E10K Olympus 2

 Wakü:
-Speicherkühler
-Alphacool Eisberg 2
-DC-DC Step Down Power Module an einer LaingDDC


----------



## DjTomCat (29. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei Windows 10 die Skalierung richtig einstellen wenn man z.B. 4k Monitor und einen FullHD Monitor im Multimonitor betrieb hat. Bzw. richtigen Umgang mit Windows 10 Multimonitorsetup mit Verschieden Auflösungen.


----------



## marvinj (29. April 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich über einen Test der Corsair H115i freuen, die das aktuelle Top-Modell mit 280mm Radiatorfläche darstellt. Gerne auch ein Test mit aktuellen Lüftern, wie Blacknoise, Aerocool und Noctua.
Komischerweise findet man immer nur Tests zu den 240er Modellen. Doch jeder weiß, dass die 280er eine bessere Kühlleistung bringen.
Was ich mir noch wünsche? Puuh da wirds schwer, fangen wir also mit dem oben genannten Thema erstmal an


----------



## Abductee (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könntet ihr die Windows 10 LTSB mit der Win 10 Prof. in div. Benchmarks gegenüberstellen?
Gibt es Unterschiede wenn der Hauptaugenmerk auf Sicherheitsupdates liegt und kein Cortana, Store und andere Features installiert sind?


----------



## wolflux (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mal etwas anderes, 
wieviel taugen Xeons für heutige Spiele unter Windows 10 ?
(E5 2683, 2673v3),Haswell-EP. (*Multicore Win10*)
Auch zum Thema Overhead , Draw calls,Dx12 Optimierung. 
Die Xeons auf 2011-v3 werden immer biliger.

Habe da etwas interessantes gefunden:
Intel Xeon E5-2699v3 mit 18 Kernen im Test - Hardwareluxx
Auch zu den Broadwell-EP, Xeon gibt es 8 Kerne mit 20MB Cache 3.0 GHz Turbo, 40 Lanes für 459.00€., Alternative zum 6Kerner Broadwell-E?
Gruss
wolflux


----------



## Rolk (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sobald die neuen GPUs aufschlagen würde ich mir mit diesen Grafikkarten CPU Benchmarks im GPU Limit wünschen. Mit realistischen häufig genutzten Grafiksettings @1080p und besonderst @1440p. 

Ich sehe jetzt schon eine Schwemme an Anfragen von usern die nicht über den neuesten i7 @oc verfügen: Limitiert meine CPU XYZ eine 1070/1080/P10? 

Falls ich mir schon zum Start weg eine neue GPU kaufe mache ich vielleicht sogar selbst ein paar Benchmarks, aber PCGH kann das noch ein paar Level besser.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test des Wasserkühlers Anfitec drei, da er bei der Kühlerstruktur einen interessante Lösung vorweisen kann, die im Vergleich zum Soleil 02 weiter verbessert wurde.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/erweiterbare-wasserkuehlungen/76712-andres-finns-selbstgebaute-wasserkuehler-55.html#post8108921


Beim letzten Kühlertest in der 08/2015 habt ihr den Fließwiderstand/Druckabfall am Kühlkörper gemessen. Gerade hier würde mich das Ergebnis des drei interessieren.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir ein Test der neuen Boradwell X99 Mainboard für Sockel 2011-3.
Vor allem interessiert mich die Bandbreite. Was ist wie wo warum shared.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Neue X99-Mainboards sind bereits eingeplant. In Anbetracht der schleppenden Neuvorstellungen (Asus: 4 Boars, MSI: 1 Board, Asrock und Gigabyte: 0 Boards) werde ich die interessantesten Testkandidaten aber erst in einigen Wochen aussuchen und dann für die übernächste Ausgabe testen. Ein Blick auf Asus' Deluxe-II verrät auf alle Fälle, das Lane-Sharing ein sehr heißes Thema bleibt. (Ich habe spontan 16 Splitter für bis zu 32 umgeleitete Lanes gezählt.)


@Lios Nudin:
Der Drei ist ebenfalls notiert, aber Wasserkühlungstest sind vergleichsweise aufwändig und nur für eine kleine Anzahl der Leser interessant. Tests einzelner Produkte sind daher nicht möglich und für eine neue Marktübersicht fehlt es noch an neuen Konkurrenten.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dank eurer beider Typos wünsch ich mir jetzt Borat(Borad) auf einem Wildschwein(Boars) als Aufmacher für den 2011-3 "v2" Test.


----------



## hallolo2_ (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Unterschiedliche WaKüPumpen in Sachen Lautstärke testen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Neue X99-Mainboards sind bereits eingeplant. In Anbetracht der schleppenden Neuvorstellungen (Asus: 4 Boars, MSI: 1 Board, Asrock und Gigabyte: 0 Boards) werde ich die interessantesten Testkandidaten aber erst in einigen Wochen aussuchen und dann für die übernächste Ausgabe testen. Ein Blick auf Asus' Deluxe-II verrät auf alle Fälle, das Lane-Sharing ein sehr heißes Thema bleibt. (Ich habe spontan 16 Splitter für bis zu 32 umgeleitete Lanes gezählt.)



Ist mir auch aufgefallen als ich das Handbuch des Deluxe II angeschaut habe. Da ist ja unglaublich viel shared. 
Mich persönlich interessiert das Strix. Da steige ich aber noch nicht so ganz durch, was da genau shared ist. Vor allem mit den Slots, die am PCH angebunden sind und wie es mit den Slots aussieht, die an die CPU angebunden sind -- im Bezug auf 28/40 Lanes CPU.
Sehr verwirrend. Vielleicht kannst du da was aufklären.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



hallolo2_ schrieb:


> Unterschiedliche WaKüPumpen in Sachen Lautstärke testen.



Da hatten wir einen Test in der 06/2014, der im Rahmen des digitalen Wasserkühlung-Sonderheftes weiterhin leicht zugänglich ist. Die Messungen sind zwar nicht direkt mit PCGH-Lautheitsangaben vergleichbar, da ich damals als freier Mitarbeiter nicht auf das Sone-Messgerät zurückgreifen könnte und weil Wasserkühlungspumpen schlicht zu leise für 50 cm Messentfernung sind, aber es waren schon damals fast alle heute populären Pumpenmodelle vertreten.

Wann der nächste Pumpentest kommt, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Der Markt ist extrem träge. Ich möchte diesen Sommer aber Wasserkühlungskits testen und würde bei der Geglegenheit auch die Lautheit einiger Pumpen messen.


----------



## hallolo2_ (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Da hatten wir einen Test in der 06/2014, der im Rahmen des digitalen Wasserkühlung-Sonderheftes weiterhin leicht zugänglich ist. Die Messungen sind zwar nicht direkt mit PCGH-Lautheitsangaben vergleichbar, da ich damals als freier Mitarbeiter nicht auf das Sone-Messgerät zurückgreifen könnte und weil Wasserkühlungspumpen schlicht zu leise für 50 cm Messentfernung sind, aber es waren schon damals fast alle heute populären Pumpenmodelle vertreten.
> 
> Wann der nächste Pumpentest kommt, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Der Markt ist extrem träge. Ich möchte diesen Sommer aber Wasserkühlungskits testen und würde bei der Geglegenheit auch die Lautheit einiger Pumpen messen.


Wusste ich nicht danke

Gesendet von meinem SM-N7505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn ihr die neue SLI Bridge anreißen könntet wäre ich sehr Dankbar! 

X99 natürlich auch!! 
Ich suche ja immer noch ein neues, allerdings bin ich mir unsicher ob ich nun ein stark reduziertes Rampage V nehme oder auf die neuen Boards warte, besonders MSI und Gigabyte sehen da ja sehr vielversprechend aus..
Will doch nicht, das mir da irgendwas neues durch die Lappen geht!


----------



## steinf131 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



GEChun schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die neue SLI Bridge anreißen könntet wäre ich sehr Dankbar!
> 
> X99 natürlich auch!!
> Ich suche ja immer noch ein neues, allerdings bin ich mir unsicher ob ich nun ein stark reduziertes Rampage V nehme oder auf die neuen Boards warte, besonders MSI und Gigabyte sehen da ja sehr vielversprechend aus..
> Will doch nicht, das mir da irgendwas neues durch die Lappen geht!



Du solltest nich AsRock aus den Augen verlieren, auch wenn die jetzt nicht neues rausbringen, mein Extreme4 macht seine Arbeit bisher sehr stabil


----------



## Hemacher (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Habe nun schon so viel gutes von dem extreme 4 gehört, das macht mich neugierig...


----------



## MDJ (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In Ausgabe 05/2016 habt ihr ja eine umfangreiche Aufrüstmatrix auf Seite 9, 12 und 14 gehabt 
Da ihr ja jetzt die GTX 1080 im Haus habt: Wird es in der nächsten Ausgabe 07/2016 dann eine aktualisierte Matrix geben, wo die GTX 1080 dabei ist?
Oder werdet ihr warten bis ihr die GTX 1070 und die Polaris-Karten auch noch dabei habt?


----------



## Hemacher (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hoffe auch das die 1080 in die Matrix aufgenommen wird.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen Artikel über F@H.


----------



## Hemacher (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was soll das F@H bedeuten?


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Hemacher schrieb:


> Was soll das F@H bedeuten?



Folding@home – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wieso Nvidia z.B. Customer Designs der Titan verbietet, oder doppelten Speicher einer GTX 980 oder sowas in der Richtung.
Kann PCGH Nvidia mal dazu befragen, bzw. ergründen, wieso das Unternehmen sowas macht?


----------



## orca113 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mainstream Laptops testen währe mal nicht schlecht. Also Geräte die der Spieler neben seiner Spielmaschine hat für Office oder Multimedia.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn, dann Laptops ohne extra Grafikkarte, also nur IGP. Dafür aber gehobene Ausstattung, also USB 3.1 und sowas.


----------



## Hemacher (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das mit den Laptops find ich auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir für die nächsten Ausgaben mal Tests von Mikrofons zum Anstecken oder Anklemmen.

Das Video geht ja gar nicht. 
Be quiet Dark Base 900: Ausfuhrliche Details und erste Eindrucke zu Be quiets neuem und voll flexiblem Gehauseflaggschiff
Rauschen ohne Ende, dann schwanken der Lautstärke. Wieso? Weil keine Mikros zum Anstecken da sind.


----------



## McZonk (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen Test zum Boost-/Temperaturverhalten der neuen Pascal-Karten in Realwelt-Szenarien (d.h. gut und schlecht entlüftetem Gehäuse) wünschen: Was bringt die Karte hier ggü. Referenz-/Custom-980Ti's unter identischen Bedigungen noch an Mehr-FPS auf die Straße?


----------



## Adi1 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Rauschen ohne Ende, dann schwanken der Lautstärke. Wieso? Weil keine Mikros zum Anstecken da sind.



Vlt. liegt es an deinem Gehör 

So schlecht ist die Aufnahme nicht


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Interessant wäre ein Artikel über die Sinnhaftigkeit einer EMV-Abschirmung.
Kein Gehäuse mit Seitenteil dürfte diese Eigenschaft erfüllen.
Geschweige den so was:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da gehts heutzutage eher weniger darum, das man sich vor der Außenwelt abschirm, sondern meist eher darum, das man selbst nicht zum freundlichen Sender von nebenan wird. Also meines Wissens nach


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Darum ging es eigentlich schon immer. Theoretisch müsste man bei solchen Gehäusen dazu raten wenigstens "Spread Spectrum" an zu machen, aber das hab ich in meinen letzten UEFIs auch nicht mehr gesehen(vielleicht aber auch nur nicht wahrgenommen).


----------



## wolflux (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das alte Thema Paging/Auslagerungsdatei mit neuen und interessanten Möglichkeiten.
Ich besitze ein Asrock X99M Mainboard, der Hersteller hat ein Programm dabei, dass sich 
F-Stream nennt in dem Tools für die Hardware Kontrollen integriert sind . Das interessanteste Tool ist das XFast Ram. Dieses Tool bietet die Möglichkeit die Pagefils und andere, in eine Ramdisk auszulagern und die Daten auf einem Laufwerk ohne Verlust abzuspeichern. Um zu prüfen was es bringt, verwende ich den Windows-Taskmanager und konnte feststellen das ein wirklich fixes System geworden ist, trotz Samsung Pro SSD.
(Mit Windows 7Pro FarCry4, Virenscanner Gdata getestet.)
Ich verwende 64 Gbyte Ram Speicher, da er ziemlich günstig angeboten wird.
Vieleicht könnte man das Thema zur Sprache bringen. Im Netzt ist die Resonanz zum Thema viel Ram und die Auslagerungsdatei abzuschalten sehr negativ, natürlich zu Recht, da dies der falsche Ansatz ist.
Könntet ihr da mal aufklären wie diese System-Steinzeiteinstellung am besten in drn Griff zu bekommen ist. Das Thema ist uralt aber die Verhältnisse Ram günstig zu erstehen und sinnvolle Tools zu nutzen ,scheint mir für fast geschenkte Leistung doch sehr interessant. 
Windows 10 Auslagerungsdatei würde mich auch sehr interessieren.
Grüsse
wolflux


----------



## orca113 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Habe im Netz aufgeschnappt das Raijintek eine Wasserkühlung bzw. eine Flüssigkeitskühlung ohne Pumpe plant und vermutlich im Herbst herausbringen will. Glaube das war auf Golem.

So was fände ich sehr interessant


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ist eigentlich, wenn man ein Fanless Netzteil in ein Case wie das Luxe einbaut, das ja eine Abdeckung für das Netzteil hat?
Staut sich da Wärme? Fehlt ein Airflow für das Netzteil?
Gibt ja noch andere Case mit Netzteil Abdeckung.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich, wenn man ein Fanless Netzteil in ein Case wie das Luxe einbaut, das ja eine Abdeckung für das Netzteil hat?
> Staut sich da Wärme? Fehlt ein Airflow für das Netzteil?
> Gibt ja noch andere Case mit Netzteil Abdeckung.


Oder generell mit getrennten Kammern.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Im Primo ist es gekippt eingebaut. Ist sicher auch nicht so vorteilhaft.


----------



## MDJ (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Werdet ihr auch die kommenden Mainboards im Format Mini-STX genauer beleuchten und testen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



MDJ schrieb:


> Werdet ihr auch die kommenden Mainboards im Format Mini-STX genauer beleuchten und testen?



Bislang ist mir nur ein Mainboard bekannt, dass aller vorraussicht nach als Barebone ausgeliefert wird, da auch noch keine alternativen Gehäuse vorgestellt wurden. Zudem erlaubt das Format keine Erweiterungs-, insbesondere keine Grafikkarten. Ich weiß nicht, ob Frank einen Test des Asrock-PCs als Gesamtpaket plant, aber für STX-Mainboards als solche plane ich derzeit keinen Test. Bereits bei mini-ITX ist das Interesse unter den Lesern sehr gering, die meisten kaufen ATX.


----------



## MDJ (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Schade. Aber auch verständlich 

Edit: Wenn ich es bisher richtig verstanden habe, sollen Boards mit B150, Q170 und H170-Chip kommen. Aber nicht nur von ASRock, hatte irgendwo auch mal ein Bild von einem Asus-STX gesehen.
SilverStone hat zumindest schonmal ein eigenes Gehäuse gezeigt.
Ok, ob sie separat, einzeln im Handel erhältlich sind, oder fest verbaut in einem Barbone... das weis man noch nicht


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

mATX dürfte eigentlich für die meisten das passende Format sein. Volles ATX nutzt doch kaum jemand aus. Ist aber halt nicht so cool weil eben nicht ganz klein/groß.


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Für das nächste X99 Roundup: Asrock X99 Taichi


Asrock X99 Taichi und Fatal1ty X99: Neue Mainboards auf der Computex vorgestellt - Bild in Originalgrosse (29)


----------



## Abductee (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bitte testen: Asus GTX 1080 Turbo
Asus Geforce GTX 1080 Turbo: Referenzdesign neu interpretiert


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Zur AMD 480:

PCGH Kühlerumbau Geforce GTX 670 mit VGA-Kuhler AC Accelero Mono Plus - YouTube

Wäre auch bei der 480 passend, da ~19cm lange Platine und geeignete Abwärme. 

Auch deshalb interessant, da zu Beginn nur Karten mit dem AMD Refernzkühler verfügbar sein werden. Erste Messergebnisse würden sich im Reviewartikel am 29. Juni gut machen.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte aus gegebenem Anlass gern mal einen Test der Software welche Hersteller so zu ihren Karten anbieten. Also Funktionsumpfang und Bedienung. Wäre das machbar?


----------



## Rolk (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Zur AMD 480:
> 
> PCGH Kühlerumbau Geforce GTX 670 mit VGA-Kuhler AC Accelero Mono Plus - YouTube
> 
> ...



Da wäre ich auch sofort dabei. Alternativkühlertest auf der 480, aber nicht nur mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiesen, sondern auch kleinere (günstigere) Kandidaten testen.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was meinst du damit, sowas wie ein L2 Plus? Das fände ich auch gut.

Übrigens würde mich allgemein ein Test des Akasa Freedom Force interessieren.


----------



## GEChun (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Klar in meinem Wunsch geht es nicht direkt um Hardware.
Aber ich würde mich generell etwas Aufklärung wünschen!

Thema:
Preisgestaltung bei den Grafikkarten
Wo sind Kosten? Was sind die Grundlagen?`
Wie kommt der Preis zustande?


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Viel zu komplex! Das würde nicht nur ewig dauern, sondern passt auch nicht in eine Ausgabe. Marktanalysen, Zulieferer, langfristige Verträge (zu denen man niemals etwas erfahren würde), Investitionsstrategien usw. Wie stellst du dir das vor und was versprichst du dir davon?


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Da wäre ich auch sofort dabei. Alternativkühlertest auf der 480, aber nicht nur mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiesen, sondern auch kleinere (günstigere) Kandidaten testen.



Im Hinblick auf *"kühl und leise"* ist der Mono Plus für die 480 genau richtig dimensioniert: 200W Freigabe (der von den Herstellern für ihre Kühler angegebene max. Wert hat nichts mehr mit leiser Kühlung am Hut), *120*mm Lüfter mit PWM *400*-1500U/min. 

Der L2 Plus ist hier auf Kante genäht: 120W Freigabe, *92*mm Lüfter mit *900*-2000U/min. Und ja, ich weiß dass die ganannten 150W TDP für die 480 nicht zwangsläufig dem Verbrauch in Spielen entsprechen müssen. Die +15€ des Mono Plus gegenüber dem L2 Plus sind auf jeden Fall gut angelegt.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Jetzt kommt's wieder darauf an was man so als leise empfindet. Der Lüfter des L2 Pro Macht bei voller Drehzahl gerade mal 1,x Sone. Für mich sind die 1,9 der fury x schon völlig ausreichend. Demnach wäre der L2 Pro aller Voraussicht nach auch kein Problem für mich. Im idle hört man den nicht. Das hab ich schon auf einer 7850 ausprobiert.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, bei der Lautstärke hat jeder einen andern Anspruch. Die Spannungswandler brauchen aber auf jeden Fall passive Kühlkörper:

http://www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2016/06/21115240235l.jpg

OC3D ::  Article :: AMD RX 480 shown running under a thermal camera :: AMD RX 480 shown running under a thermal camera

Deswegen vergrößert AMD bei der 480 beim Referenzkühler in diesem Bereich bei der Frontplate durch die Kühlfinnen auch die Oberfläche:


http://cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/AMD-Radeon-RX-480-PCB-Polaris-10-3.jpg

http://cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/AMD-Radeon-RX-480-PCB-Polaris-10-4.jpg

http://cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/AMD-Radeon-RX-480-PCB-Polaris-10-10.jpg

http://cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/AMD-Radeon-RX-480-PCB-Polaris-10-5.jpg

http://wccftech.com/radeon-rx-480-tear-down/


Beim L2 Plus sind 8 Kühler für die Wandler im Lieferumfang enthalten, beim Mono Plus 15 Stück. Wenn du schon einen L2 Plus im EInsatz hast und mit der Performance zufrieden bist, macht es aber natürlich Sinn nur die fehlenden Kühler bei Arctic oder Co. zu bestellen.

 *Bei einem Neukauf* spricht aber alles für den Mono Plus, weil ich beim L2 Plus für die zusätzlichen passiven Kühler+Versandkosten die 15€ Differenz fast egalisiere und trotzdem den weniger leistungsfähigen Kühler erhalte.


----------



## GEChun (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Viel zu komplex! Das würde nicht nur ewig dauern, sondern passt auch nicht in eine Ausgabe. Marktanalysen, Zulieferer, langfristige Verträge (zu denen man niemals etwas erfahren würde), Investitionsstrategien usw. Wie stellst du dir das vor und was versprichst du dir davon?



Ich stell mir das schon nicht als Artikel "für macht das mal in der nächsten Ausgabe" vor.
Aber vielleicht kann man ja doch mal etwas recherchieren und in einer späteren Ausgabe mal Infos dazu geben?
Das man dazu nicht alles recherchieren kann ist mir auch bewusst.

Mich interessiert es einfach gerade auch im Zusammenhang mit der Preisentwicklung der neuen GTX 1080 und 1070 und warum AMD eine RX 480 vergleichsweise so günstig liefern kann.

Letzten endes bin ich ja nur der Leser nicht der Autor.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich verstehe nicht so recht was du dir vorstellst. Wie teuer der Chip im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern ist, kann man grob schätzen, genauso der Speicher. Alles andere, wie Platinenlayout, Design, Marketing und natürlich die Entwicklung kann man nicht mal raten. Rein theoretisch könnte die 1080 gerade so kosten decken, genauso gut aber auch 70% Gewinn erwirtschaften. 
Wenn du einfach wissen möchtest ob der Preis der 1080 der Meinung der Redakteure nach gerechtfertigt ist, dann frag das einfach. Die von dir gestellte Aufgabe ist aber so nicht wirklich lösbar.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Im Grunde kann man nur die Komplexität(u.A. Anzahl Layer) des PCB, zusätzlichen Bauteile und die physikalische Größe der GPU heranziehen. Was aber den Hauptkostenpunkt aus macht, die Entwicklung, wird man nie vernünftig beziffern können.


----------



## GEChun (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht so recht was du dir vorstellst. Wie teuer der Chip im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern ist, kann man grob schätzen, genauso der Speicher. Alles andere, wie Platinenlayout, Design, Marketing und natürlich die Entwicklung kann man nicht mal raten. Rein theoretisch könnte die 1080 gerade so kosten decken, genauso gut aber auch 70% Gewinn erwirtschaften.
> Wenn du einfach wissen möchtest ob der Preis der 1080 der Meinung der Redakteure nach gerechtfertigt ist, dann frag das einfach. Die von dir gestellte Aufgabe ist aber so nicht wirklich lösbar.



Wäre ja schon mal ein Anfang, das mit der Gewinnspanne bei der 1080! 
Und nein ich möchte nicht wissen ob der Preis der 1080 der Meinung der Redakteure nach gerechtfertigt ist, das wurde nämlich schon mal gefragt!  
Ich versteh aber nicht was daran nicht lösbar ist, etwas hinter den Kulissen von Nvidia und AMD zu stöbern...

Ich glaube ich spreche aber nicht nur für mich wenn ich sage, das es doch mehr Leute gibt die sich über diese Preise wundern...

Vielleicht gibt's dafür ja auch plausible Gründe, dann wäre es ja sogar auch im Interesse der Hersteller diese Infos zu veröffentlichen.
Vielleicht kann man ja auch von den anderen Herstellern (Asus, Evga, MSI, etc.) Informationen bekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Problem ist dass man die entscheidenden Teilepreise wie etwa den des eigentlichen Grafik-ASICs nie zitierbar bekommen wird. Sprich selbst wenn man den Preis vielleicht kennt wird man ihn nicht veröffentlichen dürfen.

Ein paar andere Werte könnte man aber vielleicht schon mal nennen um die ganz absurden Hirngespinste mancher User auszutreiben. Z.B. kostet 1GB GDDR5 bei Arrow auch mit 100.000Teilen noch etwas über 10€. Alleine 8GB VRAM schlagen also mit rund 80€ zu Buche.


----------



## Spinal (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Viel zu komplex! Das würde nicht nur ewig dauern, sondern passt auch nicht in eine Ausgabe. Marktanalysen, Zulieferer, langfristige Verträge (zu denen man niemals etwas erfahren würde), Investitionsstrategien usw. Wie stellst du dir das vor und was versprichst du dir davon?



Ich finde man kann schon was in die Richtung machen. Vielleicht nicht aus Betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht, aber zum Beispiel Preise der letzten Generationen vergleichen. Vielleicht auch einen kleinen Crashkurs in die wirtschaftlichen Abläufe und die Entwicklungskosten usw. mal etwas recherchieren.
Vielleicht sprengt das den Rahmen, auf der anderen Seite gibt es ja leider gar nicht soooo viel interessantes mehr im Hardwaresektor. Zumindest nicht regelmäßig.


----------



## Skysnake (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nur hast du da eine extreme Variabilität in den Preisen... In der Branche deckt da auch keiner seine Karten auf, und das was man findet ist sicherlich >30% weg von dem, was große Abnehmer wirklich am Ende zahlen....

Und dabei unterschlägst du dann auch noch, das bei einem Produkt wie einer GPU/CPU ein großer Teil der Kosten auf die Forschung und Entwicklung sowie die Validierung gehen. Das sind dann sowohl Personalkosten als auch Lizenzen für die Entwicklungssoft/-hardware usw usf.

Wenn kannste dir die Crossmargins anschauen, und die liegen wenn ich mich gerade nicht irre bei rund 30% bei nvidia, oder waren es sogar mehr?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich finde man kann schon was in die Richtung machen. Vielleicht nicht aus Betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht, aber zum Beispiel Preise der letzten Generationen vergleichen. Vielleicht auch einen kleinen Crashkurs in die wirtschaftlichen Abläufe und die Entwicklungskosten usw. mal etwas recherchieren.
> Vielleicht sprengt das den Rahmen, auf der anderen Seite gibt es ja leider gar nicht soooo viel interessantes mehr im Hardwaresektor. Zumindest nicht regelmäßig.



Da wird man leider wenig recherchieren können. Wir reden hier von detaillierten wirtschaftlichen Planungsdaten, individuell ausgehandelten Großhandelsverträgen und strategischen Entwicklungsschwerpunkten. Oder anders gesagt: Von Betriebsgeheimnissen.
Solche Informationen haben selbst innerhalb von Unternehmen nur wenige Mitarbeiter, nach außen wird so etwas nie weitergegeben.
Im Kühlungsbereich erfahre ich unter der Hand manchmal Angaben zu Produktionskapazitäten und dem Gesamtumsatz, der mit einzelnen Produkten gemacht wird – aber mehr ist selbst da nicht drin, obwohl ich bei kleinen Unternehmen teilweise direkten Kontakt zur Firmenleitung oder zumindest zu Vertriebsverwantwortlichen habe. Bei Firmen wie AMD, Intel, Nvidia oder auch Asus, MSI, Gigabyte sitzen selbst unsere Ansprechpartner in ganz anderen Abteilungen, zum Teil auf anderen Kontinenten, als diejenigen die etwas für Gewinnspannen und reale Produktkosten wissen.


----------



## GEChun (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Da wird man leider wenig recherchieren können. Wir reden hier von detaillierten wirtschaftlichen Planungsdaten, individuell ausgehandelten Großhandelsverträgen und strategischen Entwicklungsschwerpunkten. Oder anders gesagt: Von Betriebsgeheimnissen.
> Solche Informationen haben selbst innerhalb von Unternehmen nur wenige Mitarbeiter, nach außen wird so etwas nie weitergegeben.
> Im Kühlungsbereich erfahre ich unter der Hand manchmal Angaben zu Produktionskapazitäten und dem Gesamtumsatz, der mit einzelnen Produkten gemacht wird – aber mehr ist selbst da nicht drin, obwohl ich bei kleinen Unternehmen teilweise direkten Kontakt zur Firmenleitung oder zumindest zu Vertriebsverwantwortlichen habe. Bei Firmen wie AMD, Intel, Nvidia oder auch Asus, MSI, Gigabyte sitzen selbst unsere Ansprechpartner in ganz anderen Abteilungen, zum Teil auf anderen Kontinenten, als diejenigen die etwas für Gewinnspannen und reale Produktkosten wissen.



Gut das geht auch ein wenig zu weit.
Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag nicht von irgendwelchen Dingen in der Zukunft wissen sondern ehr von bereits veröffentlichten Produkten.
Aber was die Umsatz Zahlen angeht, werden die den nicht sowieso veröffentlicht?
Mit meiner Frage meinte ich auch ehr so etwas wie Produktionswege und einen groben Überblick des ganzen. 
Das man hier nicht alles im Detail herausbekommt und eventuell auch dinge Weggelassen werden müssen ist wegen des Firmen Geheimnisses auch klar.
Schade das es nicht umsetzbar ist. 

Wo hier gerade auch ein Redakteur im Threat mit liest... ein Anliegen hätte ich da noch... 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...13-pcgh-dvd-problem-oder-laufwerk-fehler.html

Die Lösung wäre indirekt auch ein Wunsch für die nächsten Ausgaben.


----------



## Mastermind83 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ich mal interessant finden würde wäre mal eine Reportage darüber wo unsere ganze Hardware hergestellt wird und wie sie den Weg nach Deutschland findet. Das wäre mal super interessant .


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



GEChun schrieb:


> Gut das geht auch ein wenig zu weit.
> Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag nicht von irgendwelchen Dingen in der Zukunft wissen sondern ehr von bereits veröffentlichten Produkten.
> Aber was die Umsatz Zahlen angeht, werden die den nicht sowieso veröffentlicht?
> Mit meiner Frage meinte ich auch ehr so etwas wie Produktionswege und einen groben Überblick des ganzen.
> ...



Umsatzzahlen des gesamten Unternehmens werden im Falle von Aktiengesellschaften veröffentlicht, aber die Zahlen einzelner Produktsparten in der Regel nicht. Stückzahlen beispielsweise eines einzelnen Kühlermodells erfährt man öffentlich nie – auch nicht für alte Produkte. Ebenso ungern wird etwas über Zulieferer verraten. Bei Nvidia, AMD und Intel ist es noch relativ einfach (und damit langweilig. Zum Beispiel "Fertigung bei TSMC, Binning im eigenen Werk in Malaysia"), aber niemand verrät gerne, aus welcher Fabrik die Lüfter der eigenen Marke wirklich stammen. Meinem Wissen nach sind viele OEM-Beziehungen sogar vertraglich geschützt. Jedenfalls "wissen" selbst Hersteller, mit denen ich mich sehr gut verstehe, in der Regel "nichts" von Produkten, die den eigenen bis auf Haar gleichen – trügen sie nicht das Logo einer anderen Marke von der ich genau weiß, dass diese keine eigene Fertigung hat.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das ist halt das Problem mit Auftragsfertigung. Die Unternehmen verkaufen oft auch jedweden Scheis. Klar das man das nicht alles selbst entwickeln kann. Patente tun dann auch noch ihr übriges dazu bei. Wenn da jemand was geschicktes erfunden und patentiert hat, ist es halt oft besser direkt alles/vieles da fertigen zu lassen.


----------



## JK-911 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könnt ihr sagen welche 1080 und 1070 im nächsten Heft getestet werden?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



JK-911 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr sagen welche 1080 und 1070 im nächsten Heft getestet werden?



Klaro (alphabetisch):

– Inno 3D GTX 1080 iChill X3
– Asus GTX 1080 Strix OC
– EVGA GTX 1080 FTW
– Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH
– Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming
– MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X
– Palit GTX 1080 Game Rock Premium
– Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme

– Asus GTX 1070 Strix OC
– Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix GLH
– MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X
– Palit GTX 1070 Game Rock Premium



MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hier geht es zur neuen Umfrage: Print: Welche Themen interessieren euch? (Juli 2016)


----------



## Nightmare09 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen ausführlichen Test der neuen Broadwell-E CPUs vom 6950x bis und insbesondere zum 6800k (Retail-Versionen und keine Testmuster bzw. engineering samples) einschließlich OC-Potential sowie einen Vergleich (in exemplarischen Anwendungen und Spielen) mit den aktuellen Skylake CPUs wünschen.


----------



## Icedaft (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nähere Informationen zum BQ Silent Wings 3 wären schön...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Tests kann ich zwar vorerst nicht bieten (aufgrund anderer Themen voraussichtlich auch nicht direkt zum Marktstart), aber die Mini-Kurzmeldung in der 08/16 enthält zumindest UVP, Modelle und Drehzahlen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ach ja, falls ihr demnächst das Dark Base Pro 900 testet. 
Meckert bitte mal, dass der optional einsetzbare dritte Lüfter in der Front keinen Staubfilter hat.
Scheint irgendwie noch keinem Tester aufgefallen zu sein.
Abgesehen davon weiß ich noch nicht mal, ob man den Staubfilter für die beiden Werkslüfter überhaupt einsetzen kann, wenn der dritte Lüfter anstelle des 5,25 Zoll Schachtes verbaut wird.
Bitte auch das mal überprüfen. Danke.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der Zusammenhang zwischen (bzw. das Nicht-Zusammenhängen) FLOPS und Gaming Performance und warum mehr FLOPS nicht automatisch mehr FPS heißt wäre interessant


----------



## Skysnake (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände es mal schick, wenn ihr KNL in der Sockelversion testen würdet. Das Ding sollte ja ohne Probleme Windows booten können. Die Tests die ihr als Gamermagazin macht sind schon weit von dem weg, was andere machen. Das würde sicherlich interessante Ergebnisse liefern


----------



## Icedaft (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dumme Frage: Was ist KNL ?


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

KLN müsste Intel Knights Landing sein.
Geht dabei um den Xeon Phi Prozessor.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test der neuen R3 SSds wäre schön.  Ruhig auch im direkten Vergleich zu den schon länger erhältlichen R7.

Edit
Ach und könnt ihr bitte mal herausfinden was es mit der APU A300/A320 auf sich hat?


----------



## wolflux (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde interessieren wie und ob SFR. jetzt schon funktioniert. Zum Spaß würde ich mir gerne eine RX480 mit meiner 980Ti in einem PC einbauen. 
Ich muss  ein zweites Windows  (Win10), aufsetzen für die ATI um sie auch nutzen zu können? Jetzt mal von der Spieleunterstützung abgesehen. 
Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Treiber unter Win7 bzw. Win10 aufeinander abzustimmen oder gibt zu viel Gewurschtel bzw. Probleme?


DirectX 12 soll Grafikkarten von nVidia und AMD in einem System unterstützen - Dr. Windows

Gruss wolflux


----------



## Rolk (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Artikel über PC-Spiele mit der derzeit besten Unterstützung einer Low-Level API. Schön mit Vergleichsbenchmarks und einer Rangliste der besten Umsetzungen. 



Spoiler



Vielleicht schafft ein Vulkan-Spiel auf Platz 1 und evtl. ein Mantle-Spiel auf Platz 2 Anreize auch bei DX12 endlich Gas zu geben.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ich mal wirklich interessant finden würde und auch vielen die CPU-Entscheidung leichter machen würde:
- Welche (aktuellen) Spiele nutzen Hyperthreading?
- Welche (aktuellen) Spiele nutzen wie viele Kerne?


----------



## Schmuppes (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mein Wunsch: SSD-Technologie mit Überblick über die gängigen Speichertechnologien, mit ihren Vor- und Nachteilen. Ich glaube von den Preisen abgesehen ist da mehr Bewegung im Markt, als ich so mitbekomme.


----------



## orca113 (12. Juli 2016)

*Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Was ich mal wirklich interessant finden würde und auch vielen die CPU-Entscheidung leichter machen würde:
> - Welche (aktuellen) Spiele nutzen Hyperthreading?
> - Welche (aktuellen) Spiele nutzen wie viele Kerne?



Absolut auch mein Wunsch. Aber auch das was Schmuppes vorgeschlagen hat kann interessant sein[emoji106]


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In Bezug auf die Vulkan-Werte des neuen DOOM-Patch wünsche ich mir folgendes:
Einen Vergleich mit einem System mit FX-8000er oder 9000er und aktueller AMD Karte, sowie einem gleichteuren Intel-System. Wenn möglich auch gern noch beides nochmal mit Nvidia-Karte kombiniert.
Ich finde das in Bezug auf AMDs HSA interessant und würde gern wissen ob Vulkan darauf Auswirkungen hat.

Edit:
gerade erst das Update 2 gesehen.


----------



## Nathenhale (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was machen APIs (für was sind sie da) rückblick auf die vergangenheit der APIs, was haben diese und jene API für vorteile und nachteile . 
Also etwas zu thema API fände ich ganz spanned.
Oder Warum haben AMD Karten mehr Tehoretische Rechenleistungs als NV bringen diese aber nicht auf die Strasse ? Beispiel RX480 5,1Teraflops gtx1060 4,4Terflops 1060 sehr warscheinlich schneller als die RX480. Oder was aus der nahen vergangenheit FuryX @1000Mhz 8,1Tflops  gegen 980ti@1400Mhz 7,8Tflops


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könntet ihr mal bei ein paar großen Händlern nachfragen wie sie mit Kundenretouren wegen Nichtgefallen umgehen?
(Caseking, Alternate, Mindfactory, etc...)
Jeden zurückgeschickten Artikel mit -10/20% nochmal zu verkaufen kann doch nicht funktionieren.
Ein kleines Geschäft kann zusperren wenn es so was macht.


----------



## Zybba (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Jeden zurückgeschickten Artikel mit -10/20% nochmal zu verkaufen kann doch nicht funktionieren.
> Ein kleines Geschäft kann zusperren wenn es so was macht.


Warum sollten sie denn etwas reduzieren, was ich ungenutzt/unbeschädigt wegen Nichtgefallen zurücksende?
Gibt es eine Quelle, für die Reduzierung jedes zurückgesandten Artikels?

Dass du willst, dass PCGH da mal nachhakt, ist mir klar.
Ich hatte nur eine komplett andere Vorstellung, wie Versandhändler mit so etwas umgehen.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn ich da an zuletzt genannten denke...


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@Zybba
Beschädigte Verpackung
Fehlende Kratzschutzfolien
Zusätzliche Versandkosten vom Erstkäufer und den anderen Käufern die keinen gebrauchten Artikel akzeptieren
Verbrauchte WLP bei Kühlern, anderes Montagematerial, aufgerissene Säckchen, etc...
Beschädigungen durch den Einbau
.....

Zumindest beim Alternate gibts ja den Outlet-Store für so was.


----------



## Zybba (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Abductee schrieb:


> ....


Lies meinen ersten Satz noch mal genau. xD
Im Grunde fallen damit alle deine Beispiele weg.


----------



## bonesai (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Speical zum Thema (10bit) HDR Panels wäre nett, Technik soweit bekannt,  wann ist der erste große Schwung an Monitoren zu erwarten etc....


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Anbindung einer M.2 SSD über PCIe3.0:

Soweit klar: Vergleich Z170+6700K vs. 2011-3+5820/6800. Beim 2011-3 ist die M.2 SSD über PCIe3.0 direkt an die CPU angebunden, beim Z170 geht es über den PCH+DMI3.0.

Ich hätte jetzt gerne Messwerte, *wie groß* die Leistungseinbußen mit der neuen Samsung SSD SM961  512GB, M.2 für 240€ (oder einer ähnlich flotten M.2 SSD) ...

Bauform: Solid State Module (SSM) • Formfaktor:  M.2 2280 • Schnittstelle: M.2/​M-Key (PCIe 3.0 x4) • lesen: 3200MB/s •  schreiben: 1700MB/s • IOPS 4K lesen/​schreiben: 330k/​300k • NAND:  3D-NAND MLC Toggle (40nm, Samsung) • MTBF: 1.5 Mio. Stunden •  Controller: Samsung Polaris, 8 NAND-Kanäle • Protokoll: NVMe 1.1 •  Verschlüsselung: N/​A • Leistungsaufnahme: keine Angabe (Betrieb), keine  Angabe (Leerlauf) • Abmessungen: 80x22x3.7mm • Besonderheiten: L1.2  Low-Power-Standby • Herstellergarantie: drei Jahre (für OEMs) *

... *bei der Plattform Z170+6700K (angebunden über PCH+DMI) gegenüber der Plattform 2011-3+5820/6800 ausfallen. 

Testzenario: Eine Grafikkarte belegt 16PCIe3.0 Lanes von der CPU, die M.2 SSD muss sich mit der übrig gebliebenen Anbindung zufriedengeben.

Das wird auch den kommenden Z270+Kaby Lake betreffen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die 16 Lanes der Grafikkarte haben aber nichts mit den 4 Lanes zu tun, an die die M.2 bei Z170 angebunden ist.
Von daher egal.
Und bei Sockel 2011-3 geht das schlicht nicht anders, weil der PCH veraltet ist.


----------



## ile (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir zu den 1060 Grakas wieder so Hands-on Videos mit Raff, wo man Drehzahlverhalten und Boost-Verhalten sehen kann. Insbesondere die Palit, MSI, Zotac und evga Varianten mit jeweils 2 Lüftern


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die 16 Lanes der Grafikkarte haben aber nichts mit den 4 Lanes zu tun, an die die M.2 bei Z170 angebunden ist.
> Von daher egal.
> Und bei Sockel 2011-3 geht das schlicht nicht anders, weil der PCH veraltet ist.



Mit dem Zusatz "Grafikkarte einsetzen" will ich nur verhindern, dass der Vergleich beim Z170 ohne Grafikkarte aber dafür mit einem Aqua Computer Webshop -  kryoM.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapter fur M.2 NGFF PCIe SSD, M-Key 53222
in einem PCI-Express Steckplatz des Mainboards gemacht wird. Ich möchte den Vergleich *beim Z170* ohne Einschränkungen bei der Anbindung einer Grafikkarte sehen. Also das Szenario, das bei mir vorkommen würde.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ile schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir zu den 1060 Grakas wieder so Hands-on Videos mit Raff, wo man Drehzahlverhalten und Boost-Verhalten sehen kann. Insbesondere die Palit, MSI, Zotac und evga Varianten mit jeweils 2 Lüftern



Wird's gewiss geben, aber das ist kein Print-Themenwunsch. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Für das nächste X99 Roundup: Asrock X99 Taichi
> 
> 
> Asrock X99 Taichi und Fatal1ty X99: Neue Mainboards auf der Computex vorgestellt - Bild in Originalgrosse (29)



Doch nicht, 330€ ist bei einem Mainboard nicht meine Preisklasse.

ASRock X99 Taichi


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wer S.2011 kaufen will, der sollte doch bei den Boardkosten nicht zu knausern anfangen...


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich habe mich selbst zitiert, d.h. als ich meinen Vorschlag, das Asrock Taichi zu testen, am 9.6.16 kurz nach der Computex 2016 hier gemacht habe, wurde das Taichi ein paar Tage zuvor für 219$ vorgestellt. Bei der geboten Ausstattung und guten Optik zu dem Preis ein interessantes Angebot. Ein kleiner Unterscheid zu den aktuellen 330€.
Und ja, es macht natürlich einen Unterschied, ob ich 2100€ für einen 6950X+ASRock X99 WS-E bezahle oder mich für 600€ mit einem 5820K+MSI X99A SLI Plus begnüge. Und da ich ein paar Kommentare zuvor auch die problemtische Anbindung von flotten M.2 SSDs beim Z170 angesprochen habe, kann ich mir über einen günstiger Einstieg in die X99/Sockel 2011-3 Plattform meine Gedanken machen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aufgrund der zum Teil mangelhaften USB-3.1-Generation und weil einige Hersteller schlichtweg keine anderen Testmuster mehr zur Verfügung stellen, wird sich der kommende X99-Test dennoch auf die Neuvorstellungen konzentrieren – im Falle Asrocks habe ich das X99 Taichi angefordert. Dessen derzeitiger Preis dürfte übrigens auch an der mangelnden Verfügbarkeit liegen, einen Preisbrecher unterhalb des Niveaus von X99A SLI Plus, X99 Raider und Gigabyte X99-SLI erwarte ich vorerst aber von keinem Hersteller.

Bezüglich M.2-SSDs müsste Reinhard eine genauere Einschätzung geben. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Art der Anbindung einen großen Einfluss hat – im Bereich der IOPS dürften die unterschiedlichen CPUs eine größere Rolle spielen. DMI 3.0 hat jedenfalls genug Datentransferrate und die geringe Latenz eines PCI-Express-Switches sollte für Massenspeicher von noch geringerer Bedeutung sein, als sie es bei GPUs ist.


----------



## MZ259 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gerne mal einen Artikel zur rohen Rechenleistung  (SP/DP) von Grafikkarten lesen. Generell lese ich gerne tiefgreifendere Artikel, in denen wirklich die Technik dahinter erklärt wird (z.B. den zum Input Lag aus der aktuellen Ausgabe).

Wie wird das gemessen (oder berechnet?) ? Welche Bedeutung hat der Wert auf die wirkliche Leistung der GPU? Warum SP-Performance sich nicht 1:1 auf die FPS in Spielen/Benchmarks übertragen lässt (sonst müsste die RX 480 in Spielen ja auch schneller sein, als die GTX 1060).


----------



## MDJ (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aufgrund der nun erschienenen RX480, GTX1080-1070 und 1060, würde ich mir wieder eine neue tabellarische Aufrüstmatrix wünschen


----------



## ACDSee (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wasserkühlung für GTX 1060/70/80 und AMD RX480

Gerne auch mal ein Beitrag zum Thema "Kompatibilität von Wasserkühlern für Costumdesign-Grafikkarten". Gibt hierzu im Forum schon eine schöne Übersicht, den Ball könnte das Heft aufnehmen.


----------



## big-maec (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo,

ich würde mir ein Vergleichstest und Benchmarks von Aktuellen SSDs (2-4 SSDs) im Raid 0 und 1 wünschen.  Eventuell auch ein Bericht über SSDs Pro und Contra im Raidverbund an neuen und älteren Controllern.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wozu denn das? Also SSD Raid 0. Fehlt dir wirklich so viel Leistung?


----------



## big-maec (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wozu denn das? Also SSD Raid 0. Fehlt dir wirklich so viel Leistung?



Habe mir mal überlegt wieviel Leistung man aus den SATA Ports herausholen könnte bei 2 oder mehr SSDs. Wann ist Schluß mit der Performance bei SATA ? Welches wäre die Optimale Konfiguration bezüglich der Leistung ?  Zum einen würde es mich auch Interessiert ob es Aktuelle SSDs gibt die für Raid eine besondere Optimierung haben . Eine Leistungsübersicht bezüglich Raid der Chipsätze von Z77 bis Aktuell. Erwarten mich bei älteren eher Probleme als bei neueren SSDs ? und und und ........


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Raid 0 lohnt nicht, da der Vorteil der SSD ja durch die geringe Zugriffszeit kommt.
Schnellere Datenübertragung lohnt dann, wenn du mehrere SSDs oder M.2 SSDs im Rechner hast und große Datenmengen hin und her schieben musst.
Seit es SSDs gibt, hat Raid 0 eigentlich an Bedeutung verloren.


----------



## big-maec (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Raid 0 lohnt nicht, da der Vorteil der SSD ja durch die geringe Zugriffszeit kommt.
> Schnellere Datenübertragung lohnt dann, wenn du mehrere SSDs oder M.2 SSDs im Rechner hast und große Datenmengen hin und her schieben musst.
> Seit es SSDs gibt, hat Raid 0 eigentlich an Bedeutung verloren.



Sehe es nicht so einige wenige Benchmarks die Ich bisher gefunden haben zeigen was anderes. Aber auf die Zugriffszeit bezogen stimmt es da ändert sich meisten nicht viel. In Heft 4/2016 S.90 Datenhighway wurde Raid 0 bezogen auf Sata Express grob angesprochen. Aber im Netz liest man sehr viel und ob das alles noch stimmt ist auch fraglich. Werde mich mit dem Thema aber weiter auseinandersetzen damit ich vielleicht noch eine bessere Performance für meine SATA SSDs finde.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Natürlich bekommt man so sequentiell mehr Daten übertragen. Nur sind die Raten ja eh schon extrem hoch. Dafür kommt beim Zugriff die Reaktionszeit vom Raid-Controller dazu, weswegen der in der Regel eher langsamer wird. In Summe hast du dann bessere Bechmarkwerte wenn du sequentiellen Durchsatz testest, die gefühlte Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit wird aber eher schlechter.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

So schauts aus. Wenn man jetzt nicht regelmäßig wirklich große Mengen an Daten schreibt, Sind Raid-0-Verbände mMn überflüssig geworden.


----------



## Kiesewetter (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ramdisk vs SSD würde mich interessieren. 
Wenn man ein Spiel (zB. in Steam) auf eine Ramdisk verschiebt und die Ladezeiten dann mit einer SSD vergleicht, ist dann der Unterschied immer noch so gravierend wie zwischen SSD und HDD? Sorgt es vielleicht sogar für weniger FPS-Drops weil das Nachladen in/von Levels quasi ohne Verzögerung passiert? Vielen Mainboards liegt so ein Ramdisk Treiber ja schon bei, zusätzliche Kosten gäbe es also nicht.

Außerdem: Mittlerweile ist Speicher doch so billig geworden, dass selbst 32GB oder sogar 64GB (250 Euro) bezahlbar sind und im Vergleich zu einer 1080 Geforce geradezu günstig erscheinen. Nur weiß der normale Gamer (ich zB.) damit normalerweise wohl nicht viel anzufangen. Von daher würde mich der praktische Einsatz und die Leistung so einer Ram-Disk interessieren. Dazu vielleicht noch Tips zur Installation derselben? Ja, also das wäre mein Vorschlag!


----------



## big-maec (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Natürlich bekommt man so sequentiell mehr Daten übertragen. Nur sind die Raten ja eh schon extrem hoch. Dafür kommt beim Zugriff die Reaktionszeit vom Raid-Controller dazu, weswegen der in der Regel eher langsamer wird. In Summe hast du dann bessere Bechmarkwerte wenn du sequentiellen Durchsatz testest, die gefühlte Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit wird aber eher schlechter.





Cleriker schrieb:


> So schauts aus. Wenn man jetzt nicht regelmäßig  wirklich große Mengen an Daten schreibt, Sind Raid-0-Verbände mMn  überflüssig geworden.



Bei PCIe werden ja auch immer schnellere Übertragungsraten realisiert. Warum soll das dann bei Raid überflüssig sein um höhere Übertragungsraten zu erreichen. Wenn es doch möglich ist warum nicht ?  Gut ist auch schonklar das bei Raid keine Wunder zu erwarten sind und Bauartbedingt eine Grenze gesetzt ist. Nur wo liegt Sie genau, hat das schon jemand mal Ausfürlich getestet ? Daher hatte ich die Idee mal zu schauen wo sind die wirklichen Schwächen und was ist wirklich möglich bei Raid mit 2 oder 4 SSDs , auch mit Blick auf PCIe. Die SSDs werden ja immer Robuster und durch die neue Technik eventuell auch schneller und hier und da gibt es ja auch den einen oder anderen Preisschnapper.


----------



## big-maec (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Kiesewetter schrieb:


> Ramdisk vs SSD würde mich interessieren.
> Wenn man ein Spiel (zB. in Steam) auf eine Ramdisk verschiebt und die Ladezeiten dann mit einer SSD vergleicht, ist dann der Unterschied immer noch so gravierend wie zwischen SSD und HDD? Sorgt es vielleicht sogar für weniger FPS-Drops weil das Nachladen in/von Levels quasi ohne Verzögerung passiert? Vielen Mainboards liegt so ein Ramdisk Treiber ja schon bei, zusätzliche Kosten gäbe es also nicht.
> 
> Außerdem: Mittlerweile ist Speicher doch so billig geworden, dass selbst 32GB oder sogar 64GB (250 Euro) bezahlbar sind und im Vergleich zu einer 1080 Geforce geradezu günstig erscheinen. Nur weiß der normale Gamer (ich zB.) damit normalerweise wohl nicht viel anzufangen. Von daher würde mich der praktische Einsatz und die Leistung so einer Ram-Disk interessieren. Dazu vielleicht noch Tips zur Installation derselben? Ja, also das wäre mein Vorschlag!



In derRichtung haben nicht nur die Mainboard Hersteller was. So was in der Art findet man Mittlerweile unter anderem auch schon bei Crucial  und nennt sich Momentum Cache. Soll die Burstleistung  um das 10 fache steigern. Könnte man vielleicht mit einbeziehen. White Paper kann man hier finden.
http://www.crucial.com/wcsstore/CrucialSAS/pdf/enhancing_performance_momentum_cache.pdf


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Test der Samsung SSD SM961 512GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

+ wie die Temperaturen dieser M.2 SSD unter längerer Last mit Watercool Passiv-Kühler für VGA RAM, 8er Pack Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Thermalpad selbstklebend) auf den Speicherchips ausfallen.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was heißt denn da "unter längerer Last"? Bei knapp 1500MB pro Sekunde ist die doch in fünf Minuten voll!


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da die Leistung temperaturabhängig ist ...

SSD 950 Pro im Test: High-End-SSD im M.2-Daumenformat von Samsung

... und mit einfachen Maßnahmen 20°C niedrigere Temperaturen möglich sind ...

Samsung 950 Pro Kühlung

... interessiert mich der Effekt der kleinen passiven WC Kühler.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



big-maec schrieb:


> In derRichtung haben nicht nur die Mainboard Hersteller was. So was in der Art findet man Mittlerweile unter anderem auch schon bei Crucial  und nennt sich Momentum Cache. Soll die Burstleistung  um das 10 fache steigern. Könnte man vielleicht mit einbeziehen. White Paper kann man hier finden.
> http://www.crucial.com/wcsstore/CrucialSAS/pdf/enhancing_performance_momentum_cache.pdf


Wirklich interessante Technik, nur natürlich mit einer "kleinen" Schwachstelle:


> Risk of data loss:  Enabling Momentum Cache leverages random access memory (RAM) to increase performance. Data stored in RAM is volatile and therefore at risk of being lost in the event of system power loss. Having a battery-backed power source is strongly recommended to reduce the risk of data loss in the event of unexpected power loss. Data loss may occur in the event of a system crash, such as a blue screen fatal system error.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



big-maec schrieb:


> Sehe es nicht so einige wenige Benchmarks die Ich bisher gefunden haben zeigen was anderes. Aber auf die Zugriffszeit bezogen stimmt es da ändert sich meisten nicht viel. In Heft 4/2016 S.90 Datenhighway wurde Raid 0 bezogen auf Sata Express grob angesprochen. Aber im Netz liest man sehr viel und ob das alles noch stimmt ist auch fraglich. Werde mich mit dem Thema aber weiter auseinandersetzen damit ich vielleicht noch eine bessere Performance für meine SATA SSDs finde.



Ja, aber wen interessieren denn Benchmarks?
Es muss einen praktischen Nutzen haben und den sehe ich persönlich nicht mehr, seit SSDs so schnell geworden und eben seit es M.2 SSDs gibt 32GB/s.


----------



## Kiesewetter (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wirklich interessante Technik, nur natürlich mit einer "kleinen" Schwachstelle:



Naja, man muss sich dabei zwei Punkte vor Augen führen:

1. Die Chance auf einen Ausfall der Stromversorgung ist in Deutschland (noch) sehr gering.
2. Wir sprechen von Gaming. Selbst im schlimmsten Fall verlierst du einen Speicherpunkt. Wäre wohl zu verschmerzen.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Oder das ganze OS oder oder oder.

Wenn man DRAM hat um Daten nicht in den non-volatilen Speicher zu schreiben, dann muss das Ding mit einer eigenen Spannungsversorgung (Batterie/Kondensatoren) so gestützt sein, das man IMMER! bei einem Stromausfall alle Daten noch sichern kann. Alles andere ist Selbstmord.

Ein typischer Gamer Rechner stützt ja auch oft genug mal ab wegen:

OC
zu wenig Kühlung
altem/kaputten NT
NT mit zu wenig Leistung
defekten GPUs
etc


----------



## big-maec (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wirklich interessante Technik, nur natürlich mit einer "kleinen" Schwachstelle:



Wäre ein Verkaufsargument für USV Hersteller. Aber wo Licht ist, ist auch Schatten. Zumindest stehts ja im White Paper das man Puffern sollte um Datenverlust zu vermeiden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber wen interessieren denn Benchmarks?
> Es muss einen praktischen Nutzen haben und den sehe ich persönlich nicht  mehr, seit SSDs so schnell geworden und eben seit es M.2 SSDs gibt  32GB/s.



Mit Benchmarks kann man Schwachstellen aufdecken die man so erstmal  nicht erkennt. Mal ausgehend vom Z77 Chipsatz fehlt bei älteren Boards der M.2  Slot und  selbst der dritte PCIe x16 käme nicht in Frage da alle Lanes schon  bei den ersten beiden PCIe Slots ausgereizt werden. Also bleibt für SSD nur SATA  übrig.


----------



## Kiesewetter (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Oder das ganze OS oder oder oder.
> 
> Wenn man DRAM hat um Daten nicht in den non-volatilen Speicher zu schreiben, dann muss das Ding mit einer eigenen Spannungsversorgung (Batterie/Kondensatoren) so gestützt sein, das man IMMER! bei einem Stromausfall alle Daten noch sichern kann. Alles andere ist Selbstmord.
> 
> ...


Hmm, vielleicht hab ich einfach zu wenig Ahnung von der Materie aber wieso soll das ganze OS dabei baden gehen? Das liegt doch ohnehin komplett auf einer eigenen physischen Platte. Selbst Steam liegt physisch auf einer Platte. Ausschließlich ein Spiel würde ich dann eben in eine Ramdisk verschieben. Davon kann ich doch problemlos eine Kopie in "echt" machen und sie so im Notfall zurück kopieren. Meine Ramdisk macht das sogar beim Start automatisch und die war einfach nur gratis beim Board dabei.

Außerdem würde ich es auch nicht bei einem Spiel machen was permanent abstürzt. Wie gesagt, es ist ja kein Zwang da so etwas zu tun aber die Gefahren die du da siehst finde ich einfach (in Anbetracht das wir von Gaming sprechen und nicht der Steuerung eines AKW) massiv übertrieben und außerdem stürzt mein PC ausgesprochen selten ab. Eigentlich quasi nie denn ich mache zwar OC aber alles ordentlich gekühlt und mit genug Volt versehen. Man muss ja auch nicht die letzten Promille an Leistung aus seinem Speicher oder der GPU herauskitzeln. Das dann das System irgendwann wackelig wie ein Kartenhaus wird ist doch nachvollziehbar!

Und wegen dem Stromausfall: Ganz ehrlich? Einen Stromausfall für einige Sekunden hab ich zuletzt vor ein paar Jahren mal erlebt. Da sehe ich ja fast die Chance höher, dass sich ein Kondensator einfach verabschiedet. Aber selbst wenn... Wie gesagt: Gaming. Im totalen Notfall klemme ich die externe Festplatte dran und Kopie mein Systemabbild zurück. Fertig!

Das soll ja alles auch kein Zwang für jedermann sein sondern grundsätzlich würde mich erstmal nur die Mehrleistung dadurch interessieren. Wenn diese dadurch nicht vorhanden ist kann man das ganze Thema doch ohnehin direkt vergessen. 

Bez. dem Netzteil stimme ich dir natürlich voll zu. Aber ich habe glücklicherweise keinen Chinaböller verbaut sondern ein gutes Marken-Netzteil. Mir ist vor einigen Jahren mal ein Netzteil "um die Ohren geflogen" und hat dabei das Board und die Grafikkarte mit in den Tod gerissen. Das war einer dieser tollen BrandyX Rechnern, an die sich manche vielleicht noch erinnern werden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



MDJ schrieb:


> Aufgrund der nun erschienenen RX480, GTX1080-1070 und 1060, würde ich mir wieder eine neue tabellarische Aufrüstmatrix wünschen



Ich habe den Thread nur überflogen, das kann ich aber direkt beantworten: In der kommenden Ausgabe (09/2016) findest so sowas. Nicht seitenweise, aber immerhin.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da ja schon am 2.8. die neue Titan x kommt, will ich natürlich einen Test dazu im nächsten Heft. Sollte machbar sein.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Leider nicht. Wir PCGHler sind zwar intern schon beim "nächsten Heft", also der 10 – Anfang August erscheint jedoch die 09, welche wir vergangenen Freitag zur Druckerei geschickt haben. Nvidia hat die Titan X derart unvermittelt angekündigt, dass es lediglich die Ankündigung in letzter Minute ins Heft geschafft hat. Natürlich bemühen wir uns um ein Muster, der früheste Test wird jedoch online erscheinen – und anschließend, ergänzt, in der 10. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## sirwuffi (1. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal ein Vergleich der Effektivität von Grafikkartenkühlern abhängig von der Umgebungstemperatur interessieren . 
Bei den jetzigen Tests werden die Grafikkarten bzw. deren Kühler ja auf einer offenen Testbench geprüft. Es wäre doch mal Interessant zu prüfen, wie sich die Custom-Kühler der verschiedenen Hersteller (Asus Strix, MSI Twin Frozr, Evga ACX, usw.) in Vergleich dazu z.B. bei einem (sehr) schlecht belüfteten Gehäuse schlagen. Zumindest gerüchtweise sollen da ja einige Kühler besser damit klar kommen als andere, unabhängig von der ihrer Performance bei guter Belüftung.
Rein von der Physik her, sollte das Temperatur Delta ja gleich bleiben, aber das könnte man doch trotzdem mal testen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Tests in Gehäusen gab es in Vergangenheit bereits ein paar mal.
Ich erinnere mich noch gut an einen Test vor geschätzt 4 Jahren als sogar der Vergleich zwischen einem großen und kleinen Gehäuse der gleichen Serie  gemacht wurde.
Ein sehr schlecht belüftetes Gehäuse (wobei dies wieder Auslegung ist) würde jedoch defintiv keinen Sinn machen.
Heutzutage hat erstens eigentlich so ziemlich jeder PC mindestens 2x 120 mm Lüfter oder mehr verbaut. Zweitens profitieren axialgekühlte Grafikkarten enorm von dem Airflow im Gehäuse.
Mit einem womöglich sogar lüfterlosen Gehäuse würde man sich selbst ins Knie schießen, da dann die Grafikkarte sehr schnell überhitzt, den Boost reguliert und trotzdem sehr laut wird.


----------



## consumer (4. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die MSI Radeon RX 470 Gaming X 8G steht seit heute im Preisvergleich und wenn ihr für die Ausgabe 10/2016 ein Testmuster bekommen könntet wäre es super.

Auch wenn es Raff sicherlich strapaziert hat finde ich nicht das ihr in letzter Zeit zu viele Grafikkarten getestet habt da es nun mal die wichtigste Komponente im  Spiele PC ist und es viele Neuerscheinungen gab.


----------



## sirwuffi (6. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mit geht es bei dem Vergleich darum, ob eine auf der Testbench leise Karte nachher im warmen Gehäuse auch noch leise ist. Und ob es vielleicht besser ist eine Karte mit einem besseren Kühler zu kaufen, die womöglich auf der Testbench lauter war, aber vielleicht mehr Kühlreserven hat. 
Ein konkretes Beispiel wäre z.B. der Vergleich der EVGA 1070 SC vs EVGA 1070 FTW, die ja im aktuellen Heft ausführlich verglichen wurden. Ich möchte z.B. eine möglichst leise Karte. Nun stellt sich die Frage, ob die SC im Gehäuse immer noch leiser ist als die FTW oder aufgrund der kleineren Kühloberfläche bei höheren Temperaturen schneller die Lüfter hoch drehen muss als die FTW.
Vielleicht bietet es sich ja an dann lieber die FTW vorzuziehen (insbesondere bei dem geringen Preisunterschied) und etwas den Takt zu senken und am Ende ist die FTW in der Praxis wieder leiser als die SC.


----------



## God_Damnit (11. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, [zunächst diesen Post auch im Feedback-Thread gepostet. Bitte löschen, wenn dort nicht korrekt]

ich habe die aktuelle Ausgabe (09/2016) der PCGH-Print aufmerksam gelesen und hätte einen Wunsch.

Besteht die Möglichkeit die Aufrüstmatrix auf Seite 11 für FHD  vielleicht auch online oder in der nächsten Printausgabe für WQHD zur  Verfügung zu stellen? Das wäre für mich sehr hilfreich, da dies meine  gewünschte zukünftige Auflösung ist und ich die jetzige GTX 670  Windforce 3X OC von Gigabyte zeitnah austauschen möchte.

Wenn dies keinen zu großen Aufwand darstellt, wäre ich für eine solche  Matrix sehr dankbar. Außerdem möchte ich  einen Dank an das ganze  PCGH-Team aussprechen. Eure Magazine und auch euer Online-Angebot sind  spitze. Weiter so.


----------



## Cleriker (11. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich schließe mich dem an! Ich hätte so eine auch gern gesehen und zwar in WQHD. Mir erschließt sich nicht, warum ihr euch auf FHD beschränkt. 

Gelesen habe ich die Ausgabe ebenfalls, allerdings noch sehr sporadisch. Was ich aber schon mal sagen kann ist, dass mir der Teil mit der Kühlerübersicht bei der 480er wirklich besonders ins Auge gefallen ist. Auch die Spalte mit der Info was an Zubehör fehlt oder eben so klappt. Derartiges fände ich bei zukünftigen Kartenreleases auch interessant. Dafür also von mir einen  denn


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich nicht, warum ihr euch auf FHD beschränkt.


Das lässt sich ganz einfach erklären: Trotz aller Bemühungen haben weder Raff noch meine Wenigkeit es bisher geschafft, dem Tag mehr als 24 Stunden zu entlocken und El Cheffe verweigert konsequent eine Teststation nahe des Ereignishorizonts der nächstgelegenen Singularität (oder wahlweise eine an Board eines nahe der Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegenden Raumschiffes). Vermutlich entweder aus Kostengründen (schwer vorstellbar) oder aus dem Grunde, dass wir dann zwar viel Zeit für einen Test hätten, aber vermutlich schon alte Knacker oder ganz tot wären.

Und da jede zusätzliche Auflösung den Testaufwand deutlich erhöht, muss am Ende der Zeit irgendwas rausfallen, was einfach nicht mehr zu machen ist.


----------



## Cleriker (12. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich mag die Art wie du antwortest. 

Jedoch...
Euer Benchmark-Parcours geht normalerweise über FHD, WQHD und UHD. Würde es da nicht richtiger erscheinen bei nur einem Durchlauf auf WQHD zu setzen? Damit hätte man ja schon das Mittel um alle drei Auflösungen abzubilden, oder?


----------



## orca113 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Midi Tower Gehäuse in Verbindung mit Wakü: Empfehlungen, Tests, Vorschläge wie sich eine Wakü darin verbauen lässt etc...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich mag die Art wie du antwortest.
> 
> Jedoch...
> Euer Benchmark-Parcours geht normalerweise über FHD, WQHD und UHD. Würde es da nicht richtiger erscheinen bei nur einem Durchlauf auf WQHD zu setzen? Damit hätte man ja schon das Mittel um alle drei Auflösungen abzubilden, oder?



Danke - einfach nur „keine Zeit“ zu schreiben klingt eher nach Ausrede, auch wenn es keine ist. Wir würden gern immer (fast) alles machen, aber wir müssen halt abwägen, wo wir den größten Lesernutzen in Relation zur aufgewendeten Ressource Zeit sehen.

Zu deiner Frage/Anmerking: Jein. Erstens ging es in dem Artikel um vergleichsweise günstige Karten, die bei vollen Details mittel- und langfristig eher im Full-HD-Bereich zu Hause sind und bei denen auch WQHD heute schon teils grenzwertig ist. Zum anderen hat man in Full HD quasi eine halbwegs realistische Grundlinie, denn mal ganz ehrlich viele der zum Vergleich in der Matrix getesteten Karten waren zu Lebzeiten schon kein High-End mehr und pfeifen heute in WQHD auf dem letzten Loch - auch weil der Speicher da schon eher zumacht. 

Meine persönliche Meinung: In einer ernstgemeinten Aufrüstmatrix bringt es nichts, derart künstlich erzeutge „+9999 %“ zu zeigen. Da ist mir eine realistische Angabe „+192%“ lieber.


----------



## Cleriker (12. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke für diese ausführliche Antwort. Ich verstehe. 

Sagt mal könntet ihr bitte mal das SilverStone Mammoth MM01 testen. Ich interessiere mich dafür, als Workstation Gehäuse. Zum Einsatz wird vermutlich eine Radeon Pro kommen, ist aber noch nicht sicher. Mir geht es also um die Verarbeitungsqualität, den airflow und die Geräuschentwicklung bei Nutzung entsprechender GPUs, die eben keine riesen Kühler haben.


----------



## commodore128d (12. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fänd mal nen Artikel Cool wo es um Retro Hardware aus der 3dfx Zeit geht. Beispielsweise mal nen Retro-PC Build oder so  
Ich mein Raff mit seiner Göttin kennt sich da bestimmt a bissel aus


----------



## Rolk (13. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wÃ¼nscht ihr euch fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der Artikel hier könnte etwas frisches Blut vertragen.  
(aktueller Benchparcours + Doom + Fallout 4 etc.)

Spiele-Benchmarks fur CPUs und Grafikkarten: Assassin's Creed Unity, GTA 5, Witcher 3 - so testet PCGH

Teilweise fehlen auch die Spielstände.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kommt, sobald wir den neuen Parcours finalisiert haben – in ca. 5-6 Wochen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (15. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Kommt, sobald wir den neuen Parcours finalisiert haben – in ca. 5-6 Wochen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Sehr schön. Falls es sich ergibt den fehlenden Witcher 3 download vorher schon zu ergänzen wäre aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mal schauen, was sich machen lässt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## -Gizmo (16. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe? 

= IT Security Thematiken z.B etwas Anschneiden 

- Verschlüsselung

- Protokolle

- VPN

- usw.


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Markus und Zam können ja einen Sonderbeitrag DDOS (-Abwehr) einfügen .


----------



## Rumtata (16. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Für die Nvidia Jünger (also nicht für mich) wäre sowas wie Game-streaming vielleicht mal ganz Interessant.
PC mit Nvidia GPU mit Raspberry-pi3 und MOONLIGHT als günstige und eventuell bessere "Nvidia Shield TV" alternative.
Irgend etwas in der Richtung wäre doch mal Interessant denke ich.
Bei AMD gibts da ja leider nichts für. 
(Ich liebe meine RX480 trotzdem  )

MFG


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hier geht es zur aktuellen Umfrage: Print: Welche Themen interessieren euch? (August/September 2016)


----------



## Seikusa (18. August 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Staubfilteraufrüstungen und wie stark diese den Gehäuselüfter beeinflussen in seine Lautstärke/Luftleistung.
Quasi ein wie feinmaschig muss er sein damit er wirkt und wie grobmaschig er sein darf um viel Luft durchzulassen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

- Kühlleistung der xcs Backplate:

Aktiv xcs

- Test der Predator mit EK-SPC Pumpe

Predator

- Test SSD Wasserkühler

M.2 SSD


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test M.2 Luftkühler: SSD01 - RAM


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

AMD-Treiberoverhead unter DX11 - oder auch: "Was kitzelt mehr Performance aus DX11-Games bei schwächeren Prozessoren - AMD oder NVidia?"

Dazu einen fundierten Test fände ich sehr hilfreich für die Beratung hier im Forum


----------



## Cleriker (15. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie genau soll der denn aussehen? Was passiert wenn z.B. eine 1060 5 fps mehr zaubert als eine 480? Heißt das dann dass Nvidia mehr generiert, oder dass ein vielleicht 40 Euro teureres custom Modell mehr fps liefert? Welche CPU nehmen für den Test? Einen i5 der Sandy Serie um den Schnitt zu repräsentieren, oder einen FX? Wie gehts dann mit dem fragwürdigen Artikel weiter? In der nächsten Ausgabe dann das Gleiche nur mit Vulkan? Was versprichst du dir davon? Du bist doch sicher nicht so krass dreist andere User zu beraten und berücksichtigst dabei nur DX11, obwohl es deren Geld und deren Spielezukunft ist? Das wäre die Härte.


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Den Test, allerdings mehr auf Kerne und HT gemünzt, hat PCGH dieses Jahr eh schon gemacht (welche Ausgabe genau kann ich gerade nicht nachschlagen).


----------



## orca113 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nochmal was schönes im Bereich PC Audio. Lautsprecher. Aber eher 2.0 oder 2.1 Systeme für den Tisch.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Den Test, allerdings mehr auf Kerne und HT gemünzt, hat PCGH dieses Jahr eh schon gemacht (welche Ausgabe genau kann ich gerade nicht nachschlagen).



So isses. 06/2015, S. 54. verschiedene CPUs bis hinab zum 100-Euro-Modell FX-6300.


----------



## Rolk (17. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Solche Artikel wie "Spiele PCs für 400€/500€" finde ich immer sehr spannend. Vielleicht kann man so etwas auch mal mit Hardware die (wo es Sinn macht) vom Gebrauchtmarkt stammt machen. 

z.B. i5 2400/2500 incl. Mainboard + R9 280X für ~220 €, Rest preiswerte Neuware.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test des Aquacomputer Flow sensor mps flow 100, G1/4 mit integriertem Durchfluss- und Temperatursensor.


----------



## BikeRider (20. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mal wieder mit einen größeren test
aktueller *PC*-Lenkräder bis 100 €uro @ PCGH ?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



BikeRider schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal wieder mit einen größeren test
> aktueller *PC*-Lenkräder bis 100 €uro @ PCGH ?


Was willst du mit so billig Zeug. Entweder man kauft sich gleich was gutes oder lasst es sein. Es muß kein 700 € Fanatec sein, aber so ein Logitech G29 oder ein Thrustmaster sind ja auch ok. Kosten aber auch mehr als 100 €.


----------



## Zybba (20. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bis 100€ erscheint mir auch deutlich zu niedrig angesetzt.


----------



## consumer (21. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In der PCGH 10/2016 wurde die Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 470 8GB ja schon kurz behandelt. Kann man sich auf einen vollständigen Test in der PCGH 11/2016 oder 12/2016 freuen?

Die XFX Radeon RX 480 RS 8GB finde ich auch interessant und die 5 Jahre Garantie auf die Lüfter erstaunlich, ein Test dazu wäre sehr hilfreich.

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen und mit einem Kauf auch noch bis zur 12/2016 warten können.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (23. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wäre es möglich mal ein HDR-Special zu machen?

 Gibt ja doch recht viele Ungereimtheiten bei dem Thema.

- Erklärung zwischen HDR 10bit und Dolby Vision

- Wie sieht die aktuelle Situation auf dem PC aus?

- Eventuell Test von verfügbaren Monitoren

- Praxistest der Konsolen


----------



## Rolk (23. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich bin es schon wieder mit einem low budget Thema. 

Bei Technik-Tests zu aktuellen Spielen wäre es eine gute Ergänzung, wenn Ihr austariert mit welchen Grafiksettings die 30 bzw. 60 FPS Hürde mit einem standardisierten Low-Budget Rechner gerissen wird. Das könnte man dann in gesammelter Form auch regelmässig in einem Print Artikel bringen.


----------



## Cleriker (23. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In der aktuellen Print gibt's einen Vergleich zwischen einem 400 und einem 500 EUR PC. Meinst du so etwas?


----------



## Rolk (24. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Im Prinzip schon. Halt mit einem für eine Zeit lang immer gleichen Rechner in der 400-600 € Klasse und gleich im Technik-Test zu frisch veröffentlichten Spielen integriert.
Das wäre eine schöne und sinnvolle Abrundung nach unten der ganzen Benchmarks in (fast) max. Details mit neuestem i7 @oc und ~90% Grafikkarten im 300 € Segment und höher.


----------



## Cleriker (24. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Fände ich auch sehr gut. Ich beispielsweise würde da aber gern ein System mit Athlon X4 oder kleinem FX sehen wollen. Ravion (oder wie der heißt) einen i3. Wir haben hier eine Situation wie in Gothic 1, drei Lager. Eines davon eigentlich neutral (die Redaktion), jedoch müssen sie sich für jede Entscheidung rechtfertigen. Ist dann die Entscheidung für den Unterbau gefallen, welche GPU nutzt man? Grün oder Rot? Also wegen dem Treiber-overhead. 
Ist alles gar nicht so einfach.

@PCGH
Was war das für ein System in der Print, sprich wo kam das her? Könntet ihr das vielleicht dauerhaft nutzen? Das war ja eigentlich eine schöne Kombi, die ich mir gut hierfür vorstellen könnte.


----------



## Rolk (24. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja gut, bei der Hardwareauswahl sollte man kurzfristige Schnäppchen und Auslaufmodelle mit ungewissen Preisen und Verfügbarkeit streichen. Dann bleibt ja nicht mehr so viel. Für eine 400 € Konfig vielleicht X4 845 + RX460 und für eine 500 € Konfig auch wieder den X4 845 + RX470/GTX1060 3GB oder als absolutes max. eine RX480 4GB. Richtig haarig wird die Wahl erst bei 600 €.


----------



## Icedaft (24. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Für 500€ gibt es einen i3 inkl. 250GB SSD und RX460:
Mini Supercheap i3 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Bei 400€ bleibt nur noch eine APU.


----------



## Rolk (24. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Für 500€ gibt es einen i3 inkl. 250GB SSD und RX460:
> Mini Supercheap i3 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> Bei 400€ bleibt nur noch eine APU.



i3 raus, X4 845 und ein günstigeres Mainboard rein und schon reicht es für eine richtige Grafikkarte wie eine RX470 4GB.


----------



## Cleriker (24. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Jau, das klingt gut. So ein System wäre ein schöner Vergleich zum üblichen Testsystem.

@Redakteure
Könntet ihr euch das vorstellen?


----------



## mannefix (25. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bitte ein Spezial über: Alter Bock sucht Junges Gemüse; alte CPU und neue Graka

Z.B. Intel Core I7 3770 gepaart mit GTX 1070, oder q9400 mit RX480, etc.

Bzw. lohnt sich das Warten auf Zen und Vega 10. (ist natürlich kaum zu beantworten da spekulativ)


----------



## Cleriker (26. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Schau dir mal den Leserbrief der Woche an. Da geht's um die Frage 775 CPU mit GTX980.
Sockel 775 und Geforce GTX 980: Eine sinnvolle Kombination? Leserbrief der Woche


----------



## Rolk (26. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den Leserbrief der Woche an. Da geht's um die Frage 775 CPU mit GTX980.
> Sockel 775 und Geforce GTX 980: Eine sinnvolle Kombination? Leserbrief der Woche



Da sehe ich noch jede Menge Klärungsbedarf. 
Wobei Sockel 775 bräuchte es jetzt nicht unbedingt sein. Ein kleines bischen moderner darf es schon sein.


----------



## Cleriker (26. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Alles wichtige dazu, wird doch ständig aufgegriffen und es gibt ja auch die PCGH-Kaufberatungen. Wenn da steht dass ein FX 6300, oder i5 2500 z.B. für eine 1060/480 langt, dann wird man doch grob abschätzen können, dass ein 3770k auch für eine 1070 reicht. 

Dazu kommen Dan persönliche Faktoren wie ob man eher CS1.6 auf 1024x768, oder Crysis auf 4K mit 144Hz spielt. Auch denkbar wäre dass jemand ausschließlich SC2 und Anno spielt. Wie soll man denn da eine allgemein gültige Aussage treffen bezüglich der GPU? 

Seht euch den Beta Test zu bf1 (einfach weils der aktuellste Test eines AAA hier ist) an. Da kann ein FX ohne oc 115fps generieren. Eine 1070 schafft da 117fps. Der FX lag als er noch im Index war aber gerade so auf i5 3570 Niveau. Ab mehr als 1080p bringt ihn selbst eine 1080 nicht ansatzweise ins schwitzen. Das ist zwar nur ein Beispiel, beantwortet mMn aber die Frage ganz gut.


----------



## Shortgamer (26. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mal mit einem vernünftigen Artikel über Verschlüsselung und Datenschutz?
Welche Auswirkungen Verschlüsselung für Strafverfolgungsbehörden hat, und ob die Einkaufsliste von Mutter wirklich verschlüsselt übertragen werden muss?
Warum es ein Problem ist, effektiv OK zu bekämpfen, wenn überall Verschlüsselungen gefordert und angewandt werden.

Wenn ihr daran grundsätzlich Interesse habt, euch aber die Zeit und/oder Lust fehlt, würde ich sogar was in die Tasten hauen wollen. 
...Ich finde nämlich da gibt es viel Aufklärungsbedarf.


----------



## Cleriker (26. September 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Würde mich auf jeden Fall interessieren, auch wenn ich das Gefühl habe, dass dies etwas einseitig ausfallen könnte. 
Einen ordentlichen User-Artikel über das Thema fände ich klasse.


----------



## Jobsti84 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir seit langem einen ausführlichen Artikel über *VR*.
Nicht nur Technik und Co. der Brillen, sondern vor allem was sich so softwaremäßig im Lager Grün und Rot tut (Z.B. Liquid VR etc.)
und was diverse Benchmarks dazu sagen, wie auch die Praxis.
Thema Multi-GPU, vor allem AMD wäre dazu ebenfalls nicht uninteressant (z.B. 2x RX480 vs. Grün in VR)


----------



## orca113 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Monitore kalibrieren bzw einstellen wäre interessant.


----------



## Pyrodactil (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

G & Free-Sync. habt Ihr glaube ich schon mal in einer Ausgabe erklärbärt, & diese Funktionen brauche ich nicht wirklich. Denn auf meinem alten 27" HD Moni hatten mir 120Hz gegen Tearing ausgereicht.
Aber was ist mit der Dynamic Accuracy Technology vom ZOWIE XL2735 für stolze 765€? Muss man(n) dieses 215€ Aufpreis pflichtige Feature zum ZOWIE XL2730 (550€) wirklich haben?

Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja mal solche Features, auch von anderen Herstellern in Betracht ziehen & im Heft erläutern ob sich´s wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

120Hz alleine helfen ja nichts gegen Tearing.


----------



## Pyrodactil (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Zum 60Hz hatte es mir sichtbar geholfen, oder wie nennst Du den Unterschied?


----------



## Homerclon (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Höhe Bildwiederholrate hat keinen direkten Einfluss auf das Tearing. Tearing lässt sich nur durch eine Synchronisierte Bildausgabe (VSync) verhindern.
Wenn das fertige Bild bei einer Horizontalen (weil es dann auffälliger ist) Bewegung von der GraKa ersetzt wird während der Monitor dieses Bild gerade aufbaut/ausliest , dann hast du Tearing. Egal ob der Monitor nun mit 30, 60, 120 oder auch 1.000 Hz arbeitet.

Durch die häufigere Aktualisierung sollte es theoretisch sogar häufiger zu Tearing kommen, da die Chance für einen Auslesen zum ungeeigneten Zeitpunkt höher ist.
Gleichzeitig könnte es aber auch weniger auffallen, da das Bild früher wieder ersetzt wird.


----------



## Pyrodactil (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nochmals nein. Ich hatte mir damals wegen dem murx  VSync nen 120 Herzer geholt (bevor es G & Free-Sync gab). & ich brauchte kein VSync mehr & Tearing war verschwunden & die FPS konnten ungebremst rennen, ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht.

Ist aber hier nicht mein vorgeschlagenes Monitorthema für die Print.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der Trick bei den 120ern ist, dass man mehr Teiler für Doublebuffer Vsync hat, insbesondere die Stufe 40FPS (und natürlich bei CS:Go und Co.  die 120Hz Stufe).


----------



## micha1006 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi Leute,
würde mir mal wünschen für die nächste Ausgabe das Carsten Spille mal von seiner Qisan Tastatur seine Erfahrungen schildert.
Hab da vor einigen Ausgaben gelesen das er sich von Qisan ein Mecha-Keyboard dieses Herstellers angeschafft hat. Da könnte man dann auch gleich mal nen Test anderer in China günstig hergestellten Mechas machen.
Wollte mir nämlich bei Amazon die Qisan Magicforce in schwarz mit blauer Hintergrundbeleuchtung und Kailh Taster bestellen. Ist zwar nen 68 Tasten Mini (für mich optimal für unterwegs für das Notebook), wirkt aber sehr edel mit der Aluminium-Platte !


----------



## BikeRider (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@ PCGH:
Wie wäre es mit Themen wie:


 PC Lenkräder     bis 150 €uro 
 PC Joysticks     bis 100 €uro 
 PC Gamepads     bis 100 €uro 
 5.1     Lautsprechersysteme bis 150 €uro


----------



## Ion (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit einem ITX Special?
Gehäuse, passende Grafikkarten, Lösungen für beste Kühlung und das schwerste: Kabelmanagment.

Lässt sich möglicherweise mit Riser Kabeln und externen WaKü´s verbinden. Wäre mal was außergewöhnliches


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hab den Spieleonkel und Gehäuse-Guru Stöwer schon mit meinem Mini-PC (Node 202) angefixt. Der ist gerade in Bastellaune...


----------



## micha1006 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ist da auch deine Tastatur Made in China dabei ?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

An meinem Mini oder an Stöwers Bastellaune? Ersteres ja. Mal gucken wie lang die's noch macht. Im Zweifel habe ich noch eine ziemlich frische Model M auf Halde liegen.


----------



## Rolk (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@Raff
Den Techniktest zu Shadow Warrior 2 nicht vergessen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> @Raff
> Den Techniktest zu Shadow Warrior 2 nicht vergessen.



Das wird erst mal schwierig, denn wir haben kommende Woche Heftabgabe und bis dahin regelt Battlefield 1. Wir machen aber etwas zu Shadow Warrior 2, versprochen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Cleriker (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Beleuchtet bitte die Bildqualität mit Adleraugen. Ich hab die Befürchtung so wie in den Screenshots die "Kante"/den Übergang wahrzunehmen und das wäre furchtbar für mich.


----------



## Rolk (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das wird erst mal schwierig, denn wir haben kommende Woche Heftabgabe und bis dahin regelt Battlefield 1. Wir machen aber etwas zu Shadow Warrior 2, versprochen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich habs nicht eilig, hauptsache da kommt was. Das Spiel dürfte es eher verdient haben als andere Kandidaten für die Ihr zuletzt viel Zeit aufgewendet habt.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Warum das?


----------



## Rolk (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Weil es im Vergleich zu anderen Kandidaten sauber fluppt? Spielinhalte sind wie immer Geschmackssache...


----------



## Cleriker (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Na auf den Artikel bin ich sehr gespannt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit einem aktuellen ReShade-Special?
Seit geraumer Zeit gibt es nämlich die 3.0 mit einem eigenständigen Ingame-GUI, das sich deutlich intuitiver bedienen lässt, als die bisherigen Mediator. Wäre insbesondere an einem Vergleich der Qualität und Performance diverser AA-Shader (SMAA, FXAA, LumaSharpen, AdaptiveSharpen) gegenüber Ingame-Shadern interessiert.


----------



## big-maec (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Taitan schrieb:


> ich wünsche mir ein WaKü Special. z.b. 140mm Radis im Test, Nanoxia Komponenten vorstellen, etc...



Ein WAKÜ SPECIAL wäre nicht schlecht aber mal mit anderen Themen. Zum Beispiel mit dem Thema wie Pimpe ich eine günstige AIO Wasserkühlung nach und nach auf. Habe im Netz bisher nur einen kleinen Bericht zu diesem Thema gefunden. Eigentlch fällt mir ja noch mehr ein zum Thema Wasserkühlung was man da so machen könnte!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich höre 

(Von der Erweiterung einfacher Kompaktwasserkühlungen rate ich übrigens ab. Man muss relativ improvisieren und nachkaufen, so dass man am Ende keinen Preisvorteil gegenüber einer modularen Wasserkühlung mehr hat, aber ein schlechteres Ergebnis und viel Aufwand.)


----------



## InfoStudent (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir ein Special zu Gebrauchtteilen wünschen,  2 billig PCs mit zB alten Xeons, Kepler/Radeon 79XX GPUs und so weiter.
Diese dann auch durch ein paar Spielebenchmarks und dazu die empfohlenen Einstellungen fände ich hervorragend.

Allgemein wären mehr Infos zu Xeons wünscheswert und ich hoffe immer noch auf die nachgereichten Daten der HOF GTX 1070


----------



## BikeRider (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



BikeRider schrieb:


> @ PCGH:
> Wie wäre es mit Themen wie:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich pushe das nochmal.
Vielleicht sagt ja jemand von PCGH was zu den Vorschlägen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich habe bereits vor einiger Zeit nach einem neuen Test für Lenkräder angefragt.
In der Umfrage ist dieses Randgruppen-Thema allerdings ziemlich weit hinten gelandet.
Abgesehen davon weiss ich nicht, ob ein Lenkrad-Test bis 150€ sinnvoll ist. Durch das nun nicht mehr produzierte Driving Force GT fehlt leider der damalige Klassenprimus. Des Weiteren kaufen die meisten Sim-Racer eher Lenkräder mit Pedalen im Bereich von 250€ aufwärts.
Trotz dessen könnte ein "Low-Budget" Test seine Daseinsberechtigung haben und unter Umständen neue Alternativen zu dem ausgelaufenen Logitech hervorbringen.
Gerade für Gelegenheits-Rennfahrer und Sparfüchse sind Lenkräder wie das G29/920 & T300RS sicherlich oberhalb der Schmerzgrenze.


----------



## BikeRider (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits vor einiger Zeit nach einem neuen Test für Lenkräder angefragt.
> In der Umfrage ist dieses Randgruppen-Thema allerdings ziemlich weit hinten gelandet.
> Abgesehen davon weiss ich nicht, ob ein Lenkrad-Test bis 150€ sinnvoll ist. Durch das nun nicht mehr produzierte Driving Force GT fehlt leider der damalige Klassenprimus. Des Weiteren kaufen die meisten Sim-Racer eher Lenkräder mit Pedalen im Bereich von 250€ aufwärts.
> Trotz dessen könnte ein "Low-Budget" Test seine Daseinsberechtigung haben und unter Umständen neue Alternativen zu dem ausgelaufenen Logitech hervorbringen.
> Gerade für Gelegenheits-Rennfahrer und Sparfüchse sind Lenkräder wie das G29/920 & T300RS sicherlich oberhalb der Schmerzgrenze.



Genau das meine ich auch.
Es wäre wirklich schön zu erfahren, was in derer Preisklasse zur Zeit machbar ist, wie die Qualität ist, was es zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Rolk (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Macht Ihr eine kleinen vorher nachher Vergleich zum Skyrim Remaster?


----------



## Cleriker (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da gehe ich auch mal stark von aus. Sehr interessieren würde mich auch, wenn ihr die Karten aus dem Benchmark von damals bei dem neuen Teil testen könntet. Dann würde man gut sehen, wie sich die Treiber so entwickelt haben und ob die Einschätzungen/Kaufentscheidungen richtig waren.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> @Raff
> Den Techniktest zu Shadow Warrior 2 nicht vergessen.



Gut so?
Shadow Warrior 2: Benchmarks mit 20 Grafikkarten von 2010 bis 2016


----------



## Rolk (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Gut so?
> Shadow Warrior 2: Benchmarks mit 20 Grafikkarten von 2010 bis 2016



Besser geht immer. Aber ja, gut so.


----------



## Orth (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Juten abend,
mich wurde interessieren, warum gibt es eigentlich keine leisen "bling bling" Lüfter?
Also beleuchtet. Ein Test hierzu fänd ich nett. (Gerne auch verschiedene Größen)
Von denen die ich selbst hab´kommt halt keiner an die BQ oder NB ran.

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Frage kann ich leider auch nicht beantworten. Ich habe zwar hinter verschlossenen Türen schon optisch sehr effektvolle Lüfter (einzeln ansteuerbare RGB-LEDs ) mit hochwertiger Technik in der Hand gehalten, nur zu kaufen gibt es die bis heute nicht .
Ich behalte den Markt im Auge und "LED" ist kein Ausschlusskriterium für PCGH-Lüftertests, aber ich kann nur testen was es auch gibt. Aerocools Dead Silence spielen als Lüfter in der absoluten Spitzenklasse und haben vier (eher schwache) LEDs im Rahmen, aber etwas vom Schlage Enermax Vegas oder Thermaltake Riing in Noctua-/Noiseblocker-/Be-Quiet-Qualität kenne ich auch nicht. (Schlecht sind die Riing allerdings nicht, wie auch die Platzierung im PCGH-EKF zeigt.)


----------



## Orth (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@ Torsten,
recht haste natürlich, und die Riing sehen auch ganz nett aus....nur noch etwas teuer. Aber mal schauen...bis dahin kommt mal die NZXT HUE rein. 
Hat mich letztens so angelacht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Macht Ihr eine kleinen vorher nachher Vergleich zum Skyrim Remaster?



In the making. Launch: Dienstagfrüh. Gut Ding will Weile haben. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rotavapor (8. November 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Macht ihr auch mal einen wrap up zu DX12 2016? Mit rebenches zu den (hoffentlich inzwischen ) fertiggepatchten Games. Sind ja inzwischen einige geworden. Rotr TW Warhammer GoW Hitman Forza apex Forza Horizon Quantum Break Deus Ex und weitere (Killing floor?)
Wäre nett mal den Status Quo zu sehen jetzt wo das Jahr zu Ende geht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. November 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Orth schrieb:


> @ Torsten,
> recht haste natürlich, und die Riing sehen auch ganz nett aus....nur noch etwas teuer. Aber mal schauen...bis dahin kommt mal die NZXT HUE rein.
> Hat mich letztens so angelacht.


Eventuell könnten die ML Pro LED ja was für dich sein. So ganz konsequent sind auch die in Sachen Lautstärke und Preis-Leistung allerdings nicht. Andererseits ist eine Kombination aus sehr leisen Lüftern und ein paar ordentlichen LED-Streifen auch nicht immer unbedingt günstig.


----------



## marvinj (9. November 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Simpel und einfach für das Weihnachtsgeschäft:
Einen großen Test zu WHQD-Monitoren mit 27 Zoll (ist momentan echt weit verbreitet), mit 15 Modellen, mit und ohne GSync und Freesync, 120/144Hz etc.
Da fehlt es mir irgendwie an einer guten Übersicht. Es sind oft nur 1-2, und dann welche mit FullHD und UHD und die kann man überhaupt nicht miteinander vergleichen. Und der Online-Artikel dazu ich mmn auch recht dünn


----------



## Rolk (11. November 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich habe gerade erstaunt festgestellt das heute Ashes of the Singularity: Escalation erscheint. Ihr bringt dazu nicht auch zufällig ein zwei Artikel?


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Weil es hier wieder anklang:
Electronic Arts: Statt 26 Spiele-Engines nur noch Frostbite
Wie entsteht ein "Engine-Look" bzw. gibt es ihn überhaupt (noch). Ich erinnere mich z.B. dass die ersten UE3 Spiele alle die selbe "speckige" Hautoptik hatten, das hat sich aber später gelegt.


----------



## cwtotal (18. November 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einer neuer BF1 Performance-Test nach dem Herbst-update wäre super, um die Optimierung bezüglich der CPU-Last und DX12 zu validieren. Danke!


----------



## cwtotal (18. November 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Oder sehr interressant wäre evtl. ein Interview mit einem oder mehreren Spieleentwicklern um besser zu verstehen, warum es so schierig DX12 direkt performant zu programmieren. Es schien ja bisher so, dass fast immer mehrere patch-zyklen von Nöten waren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. November 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



cwtotal schrieb:


> Einer neuer BF1 Performance-Test nach dem Herbst-update wäre super, um die Optimierung bezüglich der CPU-Last und DX12 zu validieren. Danke!



Fest für die kommende Ausgabe eingeplant (Multiplayer-Benchmarks). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Skysnake (19. November 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

könnt ihr dann aber vielleicht mal bei den Entwicklern anfragen, ob die euch nicht nen Server mit bots bekommt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. November 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Test des AC Kryos Vario, bei dem sich die Bodenplatte an den HS der CPU optimal anpassen lässt.


----------



## Cleriker (19. November 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Schau mal auf Seite 50 der aktuellen Ausgabe. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. November 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da der Vario nicht getestet wurde, führt S.50 ff. nicht zum Ziel.


----------



## Rotavapor (23. November 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Macht ihr auch einen DX12 Test mit Civ6? Wäre interessant. Vorallem mir auch schwächeren CPUs i3 oder fx.


----------



## eisenhardt (23. November 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wer es mit ram Timings wo auf ALLE Timings wo es gibt eingegangen wird und wie man diese optimiert um wirklich den letzten rest an Leistung zu bekommen.
das ganze würde ich dan gleich 10x lesen das ich ja nichts vergesse.


----------



## Rolk (25. November 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein paar Beispiele wie man mit Wattman Polaris optimieren kann, incl. Messungen zu Stromverbrauch + Benchmarks. Bevorzugt mit Customkarten, auch mit solchen die werkseitig besonderst suboptimal eingestellt sind.


----------



## Cleriker (25. November 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In letzter Zeit gibt's hier viele User die über neue Revisionen ihrer 480er berichten. Karten die bei 980mV die 1266 und mehr halten. Könntet ihr dem Thema mal nachgehen und schauen was da dran ist? Besonders interessant fände ich den Gedanken ob die Karten mit Referenzkühler jetzt auch davon profitieren, oder ob die (selbst wenn es eine neue Revision gibt) nichts davon haben, da diese Karten alle aus der ersten Charge stammen?
Könnte es sein dass AMD die Chips genau so vorgesehen hatte wie in den aktuellen Userberichten und sich deswegen des alten Kühlers bemächtigt haben, da es dafür gut geeignet ist?
Bitte bitte geht der Sache nach, oder sagt mir wenigstens ob ihr das für möglich/gegeben haltet.

Falls dem so ist, fände ich eine Anmerkung unter dem Releasetest angebracht, in der ihr die positive Entwicklung erwähnt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (25. November 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Karten die bei 980mV die 1266 und mehr halten.



Ich habe keinen so guten Überblick, sind diese Werte so ungewöhnlich? Habe mal ein bischen mit Wattman rumgespielt und bisher sieht es gut aus mit 970mV und 1265MHz.

Edit: Das erhöhen der Auflösung auf WQHD in Rise of the Tomb Raider hat mich wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt. Läuft jetzt doch wieder mit 1020 mV. 
Muss mal sehen ob ich durch Opfern von ein bischen Takt wieder auf 970 mV komme.


----------



## taks (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könntet ihr mal testen in wie fern sich das heruntertakten von CPU und GPU auf den Stromverbrauch auswirkt?
Also ob (und wie viel) sich der Stromverbrauch ändert wenn sich meine CPU im Idle von 3 GHz auf 800MHz runter taktet oder bei den 3 GHz bleibt.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



taks schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mal testen in wie fern sich das heruntertakten von CPU und GPU auf den Stromverbrauch auswirkt?
> Also ob (und wie viel) sich der Stromverbrauch ändert wenn sich meine CPU im Idle von 3 GHz auf 800MHz runter taktet oder bei den 3 GHz bleibt.


Kannst du doch mit jedem Strommessgerät aus dem Baumarkt selbst ausprobieren.


Rolk schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen so guten Überblick, sind diese Werte so ungewöhnlich? Habe mal ein bischen mit Wattman rumgespielt und bisher sieht es gut aus mit 970mV und 1265MHz.
> 
> Edit: Das erhöhen der Auflösung auf WQHD in Rise of the Tomb Raider hat mich wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt. Läuft jetzt doch wieder mit 1020 mV.
> Muss mal sehen ob ich durch Opfern von ein bischen Takt wieder auf 970 mV komme.


Hey, jetzt erst wahrgenommen. Der den ich da gesprochen hatte, fuhr die Werte in furmark Vollbild (1440p) und im Valley und alles ohne Bildfehler. Von dem was ich bisher so mitbekommen habe, ist das der beste Wert.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hey, jetzt erst wahrgenommen. Der den ich da gesprochen hatte, fuhr die Werte in furmark Vollbild (1440p) und im Valley und alles ohne Bildfehler. Von dem was ich bisher so mitbekommen habe, ist das der beste Wert.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk



Furmark kann man als Stabilitätstest aber nicht Ernst nehmen, Valley weis ich nicht. Der Kollege soll mal Witcher 3 oder Rise of the Tomb Raider zocken. Da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. 
Zum schnell austesten nutze ich immer den internen Benchmark von Tomb Raider als Stabilitätstest. Das ist aber noch nicht ganz rockstable, Härtefälle schmieren dann immer noch ab und man muss ein bischen zu geben.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich versuch ihn bei Gelegenheit zu überreden. Der zockt hauptsächlich Crysis und doom. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnuetz1 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde ja das Thema NAS mal ganz interessant finden. 
Was ist für den Heimgebrauch sinnvoll, welche Modelle gibt es,,...


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und wie bekommt man HDDs am besten entkoppelt in NAS und PC. Was gibt es derzeit aktuell am Markt was auch wirklich tut was es soll. Wie z.B.: EKL Alpenföhn Alptunnel...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eine neue Umfrage ist online: Print: Welche Themen interessieren euch? (Dezember 2016/Januar 2017)


----------



## Rolk (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände es ganz interessant zu sehen was Wärmeleitpads bringen, die man nachträglich zwischen PCB und Backplate einer Grafikkarte anbringt. Nicht nur bei EVGA.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich vermisse "PCGH in Gefahr" so sehr, dass mir beim Gedanken an die vergangenen Folgen gerade fast ein Tränchen von der Wange gekullert wäre...

Im Ernst: Ich lese immer häufiger, dass sich Mainboards, Grafikkarten & Co. auch via App aufm Apfel oder Androiden-Smartphone verstehen. Könnt ihr solche Empfehlungen dafür aussprechen, diese Dinge evtl. kurz anbrechen und deren Praxisnutzen erläutern? Ich weiß echt nicht, wohin damit die Reise gehen soll. Oder besser: Das Smartphone als externes Display für Temperatur der CPU/GPU, Lüftergeschwindigkeiten usw. ?! 

Wäre voll smart von euch


----------



## mad-onion (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich fände es ganz interessant zu sehen was Wärmeleitpads bringen, die man nachträglich zwischen PCB und Backplate einer Grafikkarte anbringt. Nicht nur bei EVGA.



Kann ich mich nur anschliessen, vor allem würde ich gerne Begleiterscheinungen näher beleuhten.
In einem Fall beispielsweise hat sich um sämtliche Wärmeleitpads eines GPU-Kühlers eine undefinierbare Flüssigkeit angesammelt, welche sich auch auf der Platine absetzt. Meine Recherchen haben ergeben, dass ich nicht der einzige bin dem das passierte. Was ist das für eine Flüssigkeit? Schadet diese meiner Hardware? Muss man die Pads dann tauschen? Gibt es weitere nachteilige Begleiterscheinungen? Welche Pads sind gut, welche eher nicht? Gibt es nur bestimmte Sorten bei denen das beschrieben Phänomen auftritt? Kann man es verhindern und wenn ja, wie? Sollte man das regelmässig überprüfen und wenn ja, inwelchem Intervall?

Auch würde ich mir eine tiefergehende Integration von Wakü- Komponenten in das Hauptheft wünschen. Sonderheft alles gut und schön, aber 

Auch im Wakü-Bereich gibte es so viele Produkte, dass mehr Licht ins Dunkel gebracht werden sollte.
Ausführliche, Praxis-/Produkttests wie beiGrafikkarten, CPUs und Mainboards von Fittings, Schläuchen und Hardtubes, Stoperfallen bei derAuswahl (z.B. passen Hardtubes mancher Hersteller trotz komunizierter gleicher Durchmesser nicht in die Fittings anderer Hersteller usw.)
Auch sogenannte Biegekits für Hardtubes usw.. sind sie ihr Geld wert? Wie praktisch/umständlich ist der Umgang, gibt es Einschränkungen? 
Kühlflüssigkeiten und deren Auswirkung auf Kühlleistung, Materialverträglichkeit, Langlebigkeit. 

Vielleicht noch eine kleine DIY-Ecke, in der jede Ausgabe eine kleine Bastelei für den bedarften Heimtüftler vorgestellt wird?!
Z.B. Smartphone+Schuhkarton=Minibeamer, 7v-Lüfteradapter selbstgemacht, Bastlerglas+Dremel=superbillige Kabelkämme, DIY-Luftfilter usw..

Rubrik: Community-PCs 
In jeder Ausgabe 1-3  Rechner aus der PCGHX-Community im Heft vorstellen?! Kommt bestimmt super an! 
Einen Thread im Forum zwecks Anmeldung eröffnen, dort stellen die Members ihre PCs/Projekte vor und erklären damit ihr Einverständnis zum unentgeltlichen Druck im Heft. Die Redaktion sucht sich monatlich 1-3 Kandidaten aus den Bewerbern raus und veröffentlicht entsprechende Berichte im Heft. Nach Fertigstellung meines Projekts melde ich mich gerne auch an..


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal ein Nachtest der EVGA Karten interessieren, die an dem Temperatur Problem gelitten haben.
Sind sie nun bessere geworden? Sind sie lauter geworden?


----------



## Cleriker (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dem schließe ich mich doch glatt an. Das wäre echt interessant. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Rubrik: Community-PCs
> In jeder Ausgabe 1-3  Rechner aus der PCGHX-Community im Heft vorstellen?! Kommt bestimmt super an!
> Einen Thread im Forum zwecks Anmeldung eröffnen, dort stellen die Members ihre PCs/Projekte vor und erklären damit ihr Einverständnis zum unentgeltlichen Druck im Heft. Die Redaktion sucht sich monatlich 1-3 Kandidaten aus den Bewerbern raus und veröffentlicht entsprechende Berichte im Heft. Nach Fertigstellung meines Projekts melde ich mich gerne auch an..



Dem schliese ich mich an. 
Das könnte man im Wechsel (oder als Ersatz) zu den Projekt PCs bringen.


----------



## lancelot (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was auch mal wirklich cool wäre: Eine Serie zum Casemodden. Wie macht man Casemod Dinge selbst, Plexi einbauen usw. 
Für mich braucht es diese Serie nicht, bin handwerklich sehr begabt, aber für Leute, welche gerne modden würden und nicht wissen wie, wäre dies sicher mal eine Idee oder Inspiration


----------



## Flexsist (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vielleicht etwas OT:

Ich (und ich gehe davon aus viele andere hier) würde es sehr begrüßen wenn PCGH mal rausfinden könnte warum Asus den Support-Thread hier scheinbar völlig vernachlässigt. 
Über den Ex-Kollegen Daniel Möllendorf habt ja quasi einen direkten Draht zu Asus. 

MfG


----------



## Orth (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Schließe mich dem Wunsch nach Casemods und dem Entkoppeln von dies und das an.
Lenkräder wären auch schön. Besonders: wie laut ist welches? (Lüfter läßt sich ja nicht tauschen)
Gruß


----------



## orca113 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin Zusammen, für mich wäre das Thema RAID nochmal interessant. Auch in Verbindung mit ssds und so.


----------



## Rolk (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Low cost Gaming in 4K. Schnappt euch vorzugsweise eine RX480 8GB und testet aus was geht. Also nicht stumpf @max benchen um festzustellen das alles ruckelt, sondern die schönstmöglichen Grafiksettings austesten mit denen spielbare Bildraten zusammenkommen. Ich tue mir schwer einzuschätzen was da geht und das dürfte den meisten so gehen. Zur Not auch mal vom üblichen Benchparcours abweichen, falls da fast alles zu viel des guten ist.


----------



## GEChun (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Klasse, das ihr den Arbeitsspeicher im aktuellen bzw. kommenden Januar Heft an getestet habt.
Wahrscheinlich betrifft es auch nicht so viele Leute aber mich würde es detailreicher Interessieren ob beim RAM Voll Bestückung zu Teilbestückung einen Unterschied macht.

Folgende Kombinationen z.B.:
4x 4GB vs 4x 8GB
8x 4GB vs 4x 8GB
8x 4GB vs 8x 8GB

2GB Module werden ja wirklich nicht mehr verwendet oder doch?
8x 2GB?

Das sind jedenfalls die Fragen die mir beim lesen des Artikels gekommen sind.. 

Natürlich nur die Frametimes, die Speichermenge an sich ist ja denk ich klar mit 8 bzw. 16GB aktuell optimal


----------



## Homerclon (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wurde doch mal (nebenbei) mitgetestet, vor ein paar Ausgaben.
Dabei wurde festgestellt: 4x Single Ranked ist genauso gut, wie 2x Dual Ranked. Also in den wenigen Szenarios, in denen es überhaupt einen Vorteil bietet.


----------



## cwtotal (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände es höchst spannend, wenn jeder Redakteur seinen aktuellen Haupt PC vorstellen würde (Gerne auch dem zweit PC etc.) Man könnte dann z.b. Erklären warum man welche Hardware angeschafft und evtl wie zufrieden man damit ist. Das Ganze noch mit ein paar Fotos versehen und natürlich mit subjektiven Kommentaren verziert.  Ein bisschen so ähnlich wie die privaten Hardware Testreihen, die ihr mal gemacht hattet.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Redaktionsseite ist doch quasi ein solcher Artikel als Fortsetzungsroman.


----------



## Abductee (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könntet ihr mal testen wie sich schwächere Karten bei Bandbreitenlimitierung durch den PCIe verhalten?
RX460, 470 & GTX 1050/Ti bei PCIE 3.0 x4 und x8

Mich würds interessieren ob die günstigere Sparte in eGPU-Gehäusen mit Thunderbolt 3 gebremst werden.
Zu stärkere Grafikkarten findet man eh reichlich Tests, aber was ist mit den schwächeren Karten?
Ist denen ein PCIe-Limit eher egal?

Edit: Die RX460 ist ja vom Werk aus mit PCIe x8 ausgerüstet, die nützt ja überhaupt nicht mehr.
Da sollte es in einem externen Gehäuse das mit x8 angebunden ist ja keinen Performanceverlust geben?


----------



## Cleriker (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Klingt spannend! Ich bin dafür.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Generell finde ich die externen GPU-Boxen sehr spannend. Sei es nun an einem Dell XPS 13/15 oder einem Skull Canyon NUC.


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Nachtest des Tygon 2375 zur PCGH 02/2017. 

Artikelinformationen

Als mögliche transparente Alternative zu Tygon Norprene und EK ZMT. Caseking wäre ein Ansprechpartner.


----------



## McZonk (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Einen Nachtest des Tygon 2375 zur PCGH 02/2017.



Zumindest auf dem Papier ein interessanter Schlauch - in dem Zuge könnte man aber durchaus auch mal über Langzeithaltbarkeit in Verbindung mit Glykol/Zusätzen nachdenken.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Grundsätzlich schon, aber wie lange soll denn das Testsystem damit laufen? Ein Jahr, oder zwei? Das dann mit mehreren verschiedenen Schläuchen und Zusätzen? Das halte ich für nicht umsetzbar. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

The Extreme Rigs Soft Tube Test - Finished with Conclusion - ExtremeRigs.net

Extreme Rigs Soft Tube Test - Take 2 - Final Update - ExtremeRigs.net


----------



## Cleriker (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Erstens empfinde ich weniger als ein Jahr, nicht als Langzeit. Mein System läuft jetzt das dritte Jahr mit den ersten Schläuchen und Flüssigkeit. Zweitens haben die nur eine Flüssigkeit und nur zwei Sorten Schlauch genutzt. So ein Test mit allen getesteten Schläuchen und verschiedenen Lösungen, wäre doch ungleich aufwendiger. So hatte ich das verstanden, würdest du dir das wünschen. Nur mit einem oder zweien wäre ja Quatsch. 
Hab ich das falsch verstanden? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Phil (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



cwtotal schrieb:


> Oder sehr interressant wäre evtl. ein Interview mit einem oder mehreren Spieleentwicklern um besser zu verstehen, warum es so schierig DX12 direkt performant zu programmieren. Es schien ja bisher so, dass fast immer mehrere patch-zyklen von Nöten waren.



Das wäre in der Tat sehr interessant und wäre auch für mich persönlich spannend, aber darüber Details zu erfahren, ist leider nicht so einfach. Ich hake bei Interviews eigentlich immer bezüglich DX12 nach (zuletzt bei Ubisoft/Bluebyte bezüglich For Honor, davor DICE bezüglich Battlefield 1). Aber entweder werden diese spezifischen Fragen komplett ignoriert (DICE) oder man bekommt nur sehr begrenzt aussagekräftige Antworten ("Noch wollen wir das nicht konkretisieren, aber wir arbeiten da eng mit Microsoft zusammen, die Tools sind schon besser geworden", Ubisoft).

Ich will nichts unterstellen, aber man bekommt als Redakteur das starke Gefühl, dass da kräftig gedeckelt wird (eventuell gibt es da interne Vereinbarungen, welche die Kommunikation stark einschränken, also eine Art NDA) – sowas ähnliches gibt's häufig, wenn mit einem der Grafikkartenhersteller zusammengearbeitet wird und man da Details erfahren will (Standard-Antwort: "Wir arbeiten eng mit allen Grafikkartenherstellern zusammen, um die beste Performance für Spieler zu gewährleisten, aber zu diesem Thema können wir zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt nichts sagen"). Wenn ich überhaupt eine Antwort bekommen will, muss ich die Fragen so formulieren, dass eine Antwort darauf quasi nur positiv ausfallen kann (Beispiel: "Seht ihr in Zukunft Vorteile durch DirectX 12?"). Das ist dann wiederum nicht wirklich zweckdienlich.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Erstens empfinde ich weniger als ein Jahr, nicht  als Langzeit. Mein System läuft jetzt das dritte Jahr mit den ersten  Schläuchen und Flüssigkeit. Zweitens haben die nur eine Flüssigkeit und  nur zwei Sorten Schlauch genutzt. So ein Test mit allen getesteten  Schläuchen und verschiedenen Lösungen, wäre doch ungleich aufwendiger.  So hatte ich das verstanden, würdest du dir das wünschen. Nur mit einem  oder zweien wäre ja Quatsch.
> Hab ich das falsch verstanden?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk




Bei meinem ersten Kommentar ...



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Einen Nachtest des Tygon 2375 zur PCGH 02/2017.
> 
> Artikelinformationen
> 
> Als mögliche transparente Alternative zu Tygon Norprene und EK ZMT. Caseking wäre ein Ansprechpartner.



... geht es mir darum, dass der Schlauch nach den Testkriterien der PCGH 02/2017 untersucht wird. Ein anderen transparenter Schlauch kommt für mich als Alternative zu Norprene und ZMT grundsätzlich nicht infrage, egal was wie lange mit welcher Flüssigkeit in unterschliedlichen Konzentrationen auch getestet wird. Der Tygon 2375 war bisher nur als 15m Rolle erhältlich und dürfte auch bei Caseking aufgrund seiner Eigenschaften als Meterware abhängig vom ID und OD um die 20-25€ kosten. Wie die Sammelbestellung im Luxx gezeigt hat, gibt es trotz des Preises ausreichend Interessenten. Da eher seltene Sammelbestellungen der 15m Rollen aber nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind, wäre ein kurzes Feedbach von PCGH vor meiner möglichen Bestellung bei Caseking auch nicht verkehrt. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass es eine harte Angelegenheit wird ...

Tygon 2375 - YouTube

Was das Review bei Extremerigs angeht: Das sollte nur den Aufwand verdeutlichen, den so ein Test mit sich bringt. Ehrlich gesagt braucht sich Torsten diese Arbeit nicht antun, da sich die beiden Testkandidaten sowieso über Jahre hinweg als weniger problematisch herausgestellt haben, deswegen von Extremerigs für einen Vergleich ausgewählt wurden und dementsprechend in der Wakü-Szene bei Anfragen nach einer möglichst resisteten transparenten Verschlauchung auch von der Mehrheit empfohlen werden. 
Bei der Kombination "Schlauch und Kühlflüssigkeit" herrscht Wildwuchs ohnegleichen und die Erfahrung zeigt, dass jeder von seiner Kombination überzeugt ist, auch wenn viele andere Wakü-Nutzer mit dieser Kombination negative Resultate erziehlt haben. Von daher sind die Ergebnisse von Extremerigs dahingehend interessant, dass sie über den Testzeitraum von mehreren Monaten mit den Erfahrungswerten einer breiten Masse übereinstimmen. Andere Marken wären hier schon auffällig geworden. Das ist trotzdem kein Freifahrtschein für alle möglichen Kombinationen über zig Jahre und den wird es auch nie geben.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ah okay, habe ich tatsächlich falsch aufgefasst. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shortgamer (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal ein ausgibiger Powerline Test interessieren. 
- Unterschiede Brutto/Netto Verhalten. 
- Hersteller Unterschiede?
-- Worin? Material, Technik, Filter, Service, blablabla
- Phasenkoppler. Was ist das, und wozu ist der Gut? Was kann ich mir davon versprechen, und gibt es hierbei Unterschiede?
- Vor- / Nachteile von Powerline 
...

Kommt doch immer und immer mehr. In meinem Umfeld höre ich wirklich immer häufiger "Hab da was neues entdeckt, ist Internet aus der Steckdose."


Ich habe mein (Eltern-)Haus, mit Devolos 1200+ Geräten ausgestattet. Dazu ein aktiver Phasenkoppler und zwei, drei Netzfilter vor Mehrfachsteckdosen - Und ich habe ein wahnsinniges Netz. 500 Mbits netto.

Sollten hier Erfahrungswerte fehlen, so bin ich gerne bereit etwas von meiner Erfahrung abzugeben. Ich habe damals mit Powerline als Cinch angefangen, dann irgendwann mit RJ45, und heute läuft das ganze Heimnetz über Powerline.


Ich habe schon viel gelesen, und probiert. Aber ein fachlicher Test entlockt man vielleicht noch Informationen, die an einem Vorbei gehuscht sind.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wärs mit 'nem kurzen Nachtest von Steam Link innerhalb eines LANs (100M/1.000M), W-LANs und D-LANs? Interessant wäre hier auch ganz klar die Eingabeverzögerung + Komprimierung von Bild/Ton -> Shooter-tauglich oder nicht? Wie viel Leistung kostet das Streaming dem Serverclient? Auch, ob es sich bei nicht Steam-Spiele wie beispielsweise Battlefield 1 unauffällig verhält. Man kann diese Spiele ja auch einbinden. Vielleicht findet ihr auch Möglichkeiten, Steam Link für etwas zweckzuentfremden (Streaming des Desktopinhaltes auf die große Filmmerkiste) etc.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich persönlich würde ein wirklich großer Monitortest mal wieder interessieren. Von 22" bis 30" alles dabei, für jeden Geldbeutel und wahlweise mit bewährter oder hochmoderner Technik. Gerne über mehrere Seiten und bitte nicht nur Acer, Asus und Benq.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Monitore bis max 300 Euro in der Auflösung 1440p. Gern auch in Bezug auf Gsync und Freesync. Eure Tests sind zwar gern gelesen von mir, aber wenn ich in den Einkaufsführer schaue und das günstigste Modell mit 1440p mit knapp 500 Euro zu Buche schlägt, dann geht der Großteil der Käuferschicht mMn verloren. Ich denke das liegt ausschließlich daran dass ihr die vielen neuen Techniken stäker bewertet als den Preis. Dieser sollte bezogen auf die Käuferschichten doch einen höheren Stellenwert haben. Als Beispiel mal zwei Monitore mit ähnlicher Ausstattung. Einer kostet 550 und der andere 415 Euro. Letzterer macht alles minimal schlechter/weniger gut als der teurere. Dann sollte der günstigere in der Wertung trotzdem noch vor, oder gleichauf mit dem teureren liegen, weil einfach die Verhältnismäßigkeit fehlt.


----------



## Homerclon (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Würde mich auch für eine große Monitor-Marktübersicht freuen.
Dabei sowohl sehr günstige Monitore (<200€), als auch mittelpreisige bis 500/600€.

Bei den sehr günstigen würde mich bspw. AOC G2260VWQ6 und AOC G2460VQ6 interessieren. Das sind zwei der günstigsten Modelle mit FreeSync.
Wie ich gerade gesehen habe, sind inzwischen (zuletzt hatte ich vor einigen Monaten geschaut) noch weitere so günstige FreeSync-Modelle dazu gekommen (auch mit IPS / VA, von Samsung und LG (scheinbar Auslaufmodelle?) - die Links führen zu mehreren Modelle). Eine Marktübersicht dieser günstigen FreeSync-Modelle fände ich interessant (mit G-Sync gibts ja keine unter 400€).
Solange ich auf mein Traum-Monitor warte, würde ich evtl.  einen  günstiges Modell mit FreeSync holen, um zumindest das schon mal zu testen. Zumal  ich mit meinem aktuellen nicht sehr zufrieden bin.

Bei den Mittelpreisigen, finde ich, sollte man sich auf 1440p konzentrieren, die sind mMn ziemlich unterrepräsentiert. Bei der Menge an noch immer neuen FullHD-Modelle die vorgestellt werden, ist es nachvollziehbar das diese noch immer recht häufig getestet werden. UHD ist natürlich das was bei den Top-Modellen zum Einsatz kommt und allein dadurch Interesse weckt. Doch ist es eher ein Produkt für ein Nischenmarkt, da man auch eine sehr starke GraKa braucht, die man dann häufiger tauschen muss.
Daher bin ich da wie Cleriker für Modelle mit 1440p. Das ist ein guter Kompromiss aus höherer Bildqualität / Arbeitsfläche und gestiegenen Leistungsanforderungen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Interessant wäre in diesem Zusammenhang zunächst auch eine Umfrage welche Monitorgrößen primär hier vertreten sind (sofern nicht schon geschehen). Ich würde spontan sagen 24" ist am Häufigsten. 
Hintergrund der Überlegung ist, dass man sich i.d.R. ja nicht nach unten orientiert (bezüglich der Größe), sondern sich eher für ein größeres, technisch besseres Modell interessiert. Nur um das Testfeld bezüglich der Relevanz mal etwas einzuschränken.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ebenfalls monitorinteressiert


----------



## Cleriker (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hey ihr Redakteure, 
Robert Hallock hat doch erwähnt wie EFR funktionieren soll. Werdet ihr also eine CPU nehmen und in mehreren unterschiedlichen boards testen, so dass man sieht ob vielleicht Unterschiede zwischen den Chipsätzen und den z.B. ROG, oder mainstream-boards zu verzeichnen sind?
Mich würde das nämlich sehr interessieren. Wichtig wäre mir nur, dass ihr das auch mit ein und der selben CPU macht und nicht mit zwei, oder drei vermeintlich gleichen Modellen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Kabelmanagement insbesondere bei Luftkühlungskonzepten optimieren. Hier gibt es bestimmt einige günstige Hilfsmittel (gerne auch Zweckentfremdung von Hausmitteln), die man verbauen kann, damit sich die Hitze im Gehäuse nicht so staut. Könnte'n interessanter Artikel werden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich sehe, ich Reihe mich in eine größere Runde ein, was Monitore angeht. 
Ich hätte gerne einen Rundumschlag durch hochauflösende FreeSync-Monitore; vielleicht auch mit manueller Erweiterung der möglichen Range. Gibt schließlich schon 4k unter 400€, und da bin ich doch auch langsam in Versuchung. 
Ich wüsste auch gerne, wann mit mehr als 60 Hz @ 4k zu rechnen ist.


----------



## Rolk (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> Da beantrage ich doch glatt einen PCGH Techniktest, damit man weis was Sache ist.



Dieser post hier hatte im Thread zum Fallout 4 Texture-Paket ziemlichen Zuspruch gefunden.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die neue Umfrage ist online: Print: Welche Themen interessieren euch? (Februar/März 2017)


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nun, demnächst steht ja RyZen vor der Tür 

Viele User werden dann wohl ihr System wechseln,

wie verhält sich  W10?

Die Frage ist sicherlich zu früh gestellt, wollte ich aber nur mal ansprechen

Besten Dank, ich wünsche Euch ein schönes WE


----------



## mcmarky (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Kurztest mit 12cm PWM-Lüftern, die sich beim Zero-Fan-Modus der Grafikkarte abschalten. 

Hatte auf meiner MSI GTX1080 Gaming X den Morpheus drauf und per Y-Kabel ein paar meiner Lüfter getestet. Mit den Scythe Slip Stream PWM Lüftern klappt es nicht, die drehen noch ganz langsam weiter bei 0%.  Die zwei Noctua NF-F12 PWM stoppen in der Tat, leider geben die komische Vibrations ab 400rpm ans Gehäuse weiter. Daher ist der Originalkühler wieder drauf. 

PS: Eure Marktübersicht aus 12/2016 ist schon super, da war der Noctua auch Sieger. Vielleicht müsste ich die irgendwie entkoppelt anbringen...


----------



## Cleriker (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gern den Arctic Freezer i32 Plus getestet. Dann fragt auch gleich, ob ein A32 Plus kommt. Könntet ihr im gleichen Zuge bitte noch herausfinden warum sie ihr Logo geändert haben? Angeblich um innovativ zu bleiben, aber meist steckt ja eine neue Spitze dahinter. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mcmarky schrieb:


> Ein Kurztest mit 12cm PWM-Lüftern, die sich beim Zero-Fan-Modus der Grafikkarte abschalten.
> 
> Hatte auf meiner MSI GTX1080 Gaming X den Morpheus drauf und per Y-Kabel ein paar meiner Lüfter getestet. Mit den Scythe Slip Stream PWM Lüftern klappt es nicht, die drehen noch ganz langsam weiter bei 0%.  Die zwei Noctua NF-F12 PWM stoppen in der Tat, leider geben die komische Vibrations ab 400rpm ans Gehäuse weiter. Daher ist der Originalkühler wieder drauf.
> 
> PS: Eure Marktübersicht aus 12/2016 ist schon super, da war der Noctua auch Sieger. Vielleicht müsste ich die irgendwie entkoppelt anbringen...



Ich habe den Anlauf-PWM-Wert nicht systematisch erfasst, aus der Erinnerung könnte ich neben Noctua noch Be Quiet als Hersteller nennen, dessen Lüfter typischerweise bei >0 Prozent PWM anhalten. Allerdings sollten auch NF-F12 keine nennenswerten Vibrationen erzeugen. Ich würde die Lüfter zunächst einzeln testen, um einen Defekt auszuschließen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Test der interessantesten Ryzen CPU R7 1700 ( 3,0 GHz, 8C/16T, 400€) auf dem ASROCK AB350 FATAL1TY Gaming K4 (120€).


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wozu sollte PCGH die CPUs mit einem Mittelklasse Board betreiben? Welches Boardlayout verwendet wird ist nebensächlich. Um definitiv alle Funktionen nutzen zu können, würde am ehesten ein X370 Chipsatz Sinn machen.
Zahlreiche Mainboard Tests werden bestimmt zügig folgen.
Beim Fallen des NDAs wird sowieso eine rießige Bombe (hoffentlich im positiven Sinn ) platzen. Die Redaktion wird sicherlich die richtigen Schwerpunkte setzen um die wichtigsten Informationen schnell liefern zu können.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gern mal gewusst wie viele aktuelle Spiele überhaupt noch auf den singelplayer abzielen. Gerade da ist für uns Grafikfetischisten ja der größte Reiz. Einfach mal so wie z.B. früher bei gothic 3 die Atmosphäre genießen. Ohne multiplayer Schmarrn, dlc Wahn und am besten noch im Laden zu kaufen, statt nur zu laden.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eRaTitan (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

_Ich würde gerne den Test neuer CPUs sehen, sowie das OC potenzial der neuen Generation.

&

dass was Hr. Cleriker vorschlägt. _


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



eRaTitan schrieb:


> _Ich würde gerne den Test neuer CPUs sehen, sowie das OC potenzial der neuen Generation.
> _


_
Kaby Lake hatten wir, Ryzen kommt, sobald es geht. _


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gerade aus 'nem anderen Post inspirieren lassen: Checkt mal bitte Klinke- und USB-Mikrofone für Gamer. Muss ja nicht gleich das 350€-7.1-Mikro sein


----------



## big-maec (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde alles um das Mini-STX Format interessieren (Tests, Möglichkeiten, Performance).


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da die Wünsche bei Ryzen wohl alles sprengen werden, äußere ich mich trotzdem mal. 
Mich würde mal ein Vergleich der CPUs -- also 1700, 1700X und 1800X mit 6800k und 6900k bei gleichen Takt interessieren. Games wie Anwendungen natürlich.
Den 7700k kann man ja nebenbei laufen lassen, um zu zeigen, wo der 4 Kerner landet.


----------



## Rotavapor (7. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Weil es momentan wieder diskutiert wird fänd ich einen Artikel gut der die 720p Tests auf ihre Vorhersagekraft testet. 
Es sollten Vergleiche von z.b. FX6300 vs i3 2300 und FX8350 vs i7 2700 mit dem damaligen Testparcour in 720p und dann derselbe Vergleich mit 2016 Games (in 720p und 1080p) gemacht werden.  Laut Annahme  müste ja der FX aufgrund der schlechten 720p total abstinken.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könnt ihr mal bei den Mainboardherstellern nachhaken, wo die ganzen Modelle bleiben? Die Palette an µATX ist noch ganz traurig.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rotavapor schrieb:


> Weil es momentan wieder diskutiert wird fänd ich einen Artikel gut der die 720p Tests auf ihre Vorhersagekraft testet.
> Es sollten Vergleiche von z.b. FX6300 vs i3 2300 und FX8350 vs i7 2700 mit dem damaligen Testparcour in 720p und dann derselbe Vergleich mit 2016 Games (in 720p und 1080p) gemacht werden.  Laut Annahme  müste ja der FX aufgrund der schlechten 720p total abstinken.



Du vermischst hier zwei Dinge: 720p ist dazu da, um das Grafiklimit auszuschließen. Die Veränderung in der Spielelandschaft und deren Anforderungen sind davon unabhängig. Um zu prüfen, ob 720p sinnvoll sind, reicht es, die Top-Grafikkarte von 12.10.2011 (Bulldozer-Release) herhzunehmen und gegen die Top-Grafikkarte von heute (Ryzen-Release) zu stellen. Also eine GTX 580 (die HD 7970 kam zwei Monate später).


----------



## Cleriker (7. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja und z.B. in Battlefield. Damals gab's Bad Company 2 und heute eben BF1. So sieht man die Entwicklung der Engines am ehesten. Allerdings auch in den für high-end Grafikkarten zu ihrer Zeit üblichen Auflösungen. Also damals 1080p und heute 4K. Würde mich brennend interessieren wie sehr z.B. der genannte FX mit 4,7GHz und 2,6 GHz NB (Werte die ich bei fast jedem 8320 24/7 bekam) so bremst (oder einfach ohne OC). 
Das wäre echt eine Artikelreihe wert. In jeder Ausgabe jeweils ein Spiel. Das wäre super! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordbadener (7. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich finde Ryzen sollte das große Thema sein. Test der drei Ryzen-CPU´s auf B350 und X370-Chipsätzen. 
Welcher User braucht welchen Chipsatz/CPU? Was harmoniert am besten miteinander?
Vergleich/Empfehlungen der entsprechenden Motherboards. Empfehlungen für Ram und CPU-Kühler. Einfach alles rund um die neue AMD-CPU.
OC-Empfehlungen der Redaktion. Eine Ryzen-Bibel eben...


----------



## Rotavapor (7. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Ryzen Sonderheft 😎😎


----------



## Cleriker (7. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, was wer braucht, weiß ja jeder selbst am besten.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rotavapor schrieb:


> Ein Ryzen Sonderheft



Auf einer Klorolle gedruckt?


----------



## Cleriker (7. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Den verstehe ich nicht. Weil alles was man heute schreibt, morgen bereits für den Allerwertesten ist?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich mal über einen neuen Test von Wasserkästen freuen.
Der NZXT Kraken X62 ist ja verfügbar, dazu der BeQuiet Silent Loop und die üblichen Verdächtigen von Corsair und Co.
Aber bitte nur die Versionen mit 280mm Radiator.
Als Vergleich vielleicht den stärksten Luftkühler dazu -- also als Referenz oder so.
Gerade im Hinblick auf AMD Ryzen wäre eine Kühlung mit den 280ern AIO sehr interessant.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gibt es einen spezifischen Grund für 2×140 mm? Die sind teurer, finden in vielen Gehäusen keinen Platz und ihre Ergebnisse ließen sich schlechter mit der großen Bandbreite an getesteten 2×120-mm-Modellen vergleichen, deren Leistung bereits so überdimensioniert für reine CPU-Kühlungen sind, dass die minimalen Temperaturschiede kaum noch Einfluss auf die Wertung haben.


----------



## Cleriker (8. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr. Ich denke aber, weil 140 momentan ja modern ist und evtl. auch leiser.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (10. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wen Ihr zwischendurch verratet welche AM4 Mainboardtests uns in der kommenden Print erwarten wird sicher keiner meckern.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Garantiert:
– Asus Crosshair VI Hero
– MSI X370 XPower Gaming Titanium
– Gigabyte AX370-Gaming 5
Wahrscheinlich:
– Asus X370 Prime
Hoffentlich:
– Biostar X370GT7
Vielleicht:
– Asrock X370 Taichi


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich denke mal eine kurze (oder auch längere) Plattformkunde kommt dazu?
Vor allem die "Pseudochipsätze" A/B/X300 hab ich noch nirgendwo so richtig gut erklärt gesehen, könnten nach meinem Verständnis aber mal wieder für ordentlich Differenzierung bei den Moboherstellern sorgen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn bis dahin neue Informationen vorliegen, versuche ich die einzuarbeiten. Soweit ich es überblicke sind diese Zusatzchips nicht mehr als ein PHY und werden keine Rolle außerhalb des mobilen Marktes spielen. Ohne Promontory endet die Vollbestückung von Ryzen bei GPU/×16, SSD/×4, 2×SATA, LAN, 1× PCI-E nach Bedarf und 4× USB 3.0. Insbesondere letzteres ist viel zu wenig für ein Desktop-Mainboard. Selbst das billig-Bristol-Ridge-OEM-System in der Redaktion nutzt zumindest einen A320.


----------



## Rolk (10. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Garantiert:
> – Asus Crosshair VI Hero
> – MSI X370 XPower Gaming Titanium
> – Gigabyte AX370-Gaming 5
> ...



Danke. Da dürfen aber gerne noch ein paar dazu kommen. 

Die B350 Bretter wollen die Hersteller wohl erst später verkaufen?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

So sehe ich das auch.
Zumal die Umfrage im Moment ein großes Interesse zwischen 90 und 200 € zeigt (mir ist bewusst, dass die Preisspanne groß ist ).
Im Prinzip sind hiermit die B350 und Einstiegs-X370 Boards vertreten.
Somit wäre es schön wenn in der übernächsten Ausgabe einige Vertreter dieser Preisklasse dabei sind.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Danke. Da dürfen aber gerne noch ein paar dazu kommen.
> 
> Die B350 Bretter wollen die Hersteller wohl erst später verkaufen?



Verkaufen weiß ich nicht, aber ja: Das Sampling günstiger Modelle hinkt meist deutlich hinterher. Aber davon abgesehen sind 5-6 Mainboards das Maximum, was in der verfügbaren Zeit sorgfältig getestet werden kann (je nach Bug-Seuche weniger). B350 werde ich deswegen in einer späteren Ausgabe nachholen. (Möglicherweise zusammen mit B250. Da bin ich ja auch noch nicht zu gekommen.)


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn bis dahin neue Informationen vorliegen, versuche ich die einzuarbeiten. Soweit ich es überblicke sind diese Zusatzchips nicht mehr als ein PHY und werden keine Rolle außerhalb des mobilen Marktes spielen. Ohne Promontory endet die Vollbestückung von Ryzen bei GPU/×16, SSD/×4, 2×SATA, LAN, 1× PCI-E nach Bedarf und 4× USB 3.0.


Ich sehe das eher so dass man ja die 8 PCIe neben der GPU beliebig für Zusatzcontroller einsetzen und an Switches hängen kann, sich der Mobo-Hersteller (wenn er sich denn traut) also quasi seinen eigenen Chipsatz ganz nach Bedarf basteln kann (mehr als Genanntes in einem Gehäuse zu integrieren tuen dir großen Chipsätze ja auch nicht). 
Kostet natürlich 1-5€ mehr in der Herstellung, aber man darf ja mal träumen.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Gibt es einen spezifischen Grund für 2×140 mm? Die sind teurer, finden in vielen Gehäusen keinen Platz und ihre Ergebnisse ließen sich schlechter mit der großen Bandbreite an getesteten 2×120-mm-Modellen vergleichen, deren Leistung bereits so überdimensioniert für reine CPU-Kühlungen sind, dass die minimalen Temperaturschiede kaum noch Einfluss auf die Wertung haben.



140mm Lüfter kann man meiner Meinung nach leiser betreiben, da die Radiatoren heute so dünn sind, dass du keinen hohen statischen Luftdruck mehr brauchst.
Mich würde schlicht interessieren, wie hier die Marktlage inzwischen ist -- im Vergleich mit einem guten Luftkühler, der ebenfalls sehr leise betrieben werden kann.
Eine Customer Wakü klammere ich hier bewusst aus, da der Preis und Leistungsunterschied und die Individualität doch erheblich ist.


----------



## Skysnake (11. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Verkaufen weiß ich nicht, aber ja: Das Sampling günstiger Modelle hinkt meist deutlich hinterher. Aber davon abgesehen sind 5-6 Mainboards das Maximum, was in der verfügbaren Zeit sorgfältig getestet werden kann (je nach Bug-Seuche weniger). B350 werde ich deswegen in einer späteren Ausgabe nachholen. (Möglicherweise zusammen mit B250. Da bin ich ja auch noch nicht zu gekommen.)



Werde ihr euch eigentlich auch den Server Sockel von AMD anschauen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wärmeleitpaste (Kryonaut, CM Mastergel Maker Nano) vs. Wärmeleitpads (Alphacool Eisschicht Sarcon XR-m)


----------



## Cleriker (12. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Werde ihr euch eigentlich auch den Server Sockel von AMD anschauen?



Vorher soll Asus mal einen Nachfolger für das ASUS L1N64-SLi WS/B bringen, dann wirds spannend.


----------



## BikeRider (18. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir: Ryzen mit Win 7
Was muss ich tun, im Win 7 mit RYzen zum laufen zu bekommen und wie
sind die Benchmarks.
Ein ausführlicher, großer Test wäre klasse.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (18. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das wäre meiner Meinung nach einen ausführlichen Test kaum wert.
Erstens hat AMD inzwischen bestätigt, dass das Hauptproblem nicht der Windows 10 Scheduler ist. Stattdessen haben die meisten Auslese-Tools bislang die Threads nicht richtig zugeordnet.
Zum Anderen gibt es inzwischen Tests von anderen Seiten, die belegen, dass Windows 10 mit "Höchstleistung" tendentiell sogar ein paar Prozent schneller als Windows 7 sind.
Des Weiteren ist Windows 7 ein veraltetes Betriebssystem, welches im Gegensatz zu 10, kaum mehr optimiert wird.

Das sage ich nicht um dich zu ärgern, sondern um auf das Wesentliche zu fokussieren. Übrigens nutze ich derzeitig auf meinem Spielerechner selbst Windows 7 (spätestens für Ryzen werde ich jedoch umsteigen).


----------



## Flexsist (19. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Des Weiteren ist Windows 7 ein veraltetes Betriebssystem, welches im Gegensatz zu 10, kaum mehr optimiert wird.



Veraltet würde ich nicht sagen, solange der Update Service besteht. Okay, es hat kein DX12. Aber pfffffffffff....wer brauch das schon. *Duck*


----------



## bonbon2k (26. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Testet doch bitte einmal diesen Racingstuhl in eurer nächsten Ausgabe:
Guard 24/7 - RECARO Burostuhle


----------



## Rolk (26. März 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ivy Bridge hat jetzt auch schon wieder bald 5 (???) Jahre auf dem Buckel. Vielleicht reicht das schon für einen Test, ob sich die Zahnpasta unter dem Heatspreader langfristig negativ auf Temperaturen/Haltbarkeit der CPU auswirkt.


----------



## Rolk (10. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen 2. Teil zum Monitortest in Ausgabe 4/2017 wünschen.

Besonderst die beiden hier und da findet sich sicher auch noch mehr. 

HP Omen 32, 32" (W9S97AA) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

AOC Agon AG271QX, 27" | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Als Alternative zum Omen würde ich mir eher diese Kandidaten angucken:
ASUS VA32AQ, 31.5" (90LM0300-B01970)
ASUS PB328Q, 32" (90LM01A0-B01370)
und eventuell
Samsung C32H711QEU, 32" (LC32H711QEUX/EN)

Aber leider waren meine seit fast einem Jahr andauernden Versuche, einen Monitor-Fachredakteur zum Test von 32-Zoll-QHD-Geräten zu überreden, bislang nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.


----------



## Rolk (10. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Als Alternative zum Omen würde ich mir eher diese Kandidaten angucken:
> ASUS VA32AQ, 31.5" (90LM0300-B01970)
> ASUS PB328Q, 32" (90LM01A0-B01370)
> und eventuell
> ...



Bitte immer weiter bohren. 

Gibt es etwas bestimmtes was dich an dem Omen stört? Auf das Gerät bin ich gekommen, weil es der einzige QHD Monitor ist der hier vor Ort angeboten wird.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Er ist nicht höhenverstellbar, hat keinen VGA-Eingang und sein einziger Vorteil, die Freesync-Unterstützung, ist ausgerechnet im wichtigen Bereich unter 48 FPS nutzlos. Ein internes Netzteil und seitlich angebrachte USB-Anschlüsse fehlen ebenfalls und habe ich sehr zu schätzen gelernt. Wenn es dir aber nur um QHD geht, stehen dir aber sehr viele andere gute Monitore am Markt zur Auswahl.

Die Besonderheit des Omes und der anderen drei von mir verlinkten ist die Kombination aus QHD und 32 Zoll. Das heißt man hat ein größeres Bild und relativ große Pixel. 92 PPI entsprechen ziemlich genau der Feinheit eines 24-Zoll-Full-HD-Gerätes. Für mich respektive den (großen) Betrachtungsabstand auf meinem Schreibtisch ist das optimal, aber die meisten Anwender (und Tester ) bevorzugen feiner auflösende 27-Zoll-QHD-Monitore (108 PPI) beziehungsweise UHD in 32 Zoll (138 PPI) oder gar UHD in 28 Zoll (168 PPI). Deswegen gibt es auch in 32-Zoll-QHD auch nur zwei Panels und nur sehr wenige darauf basierende Monitore.


----------



## Rolk (10. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke für den input. Der Omen hat übrigens seit meinem ersten post fast 100 € nachgegeben und ich hätte das Ding letzten Samstag fast für 450 € nach Hause geschleppt.


----------



## Homerclon (10. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Für was braucht man an einem WQHD-Monitor noch einen VGA-Eingang? DVI-D könnte ich verstehen. Gibts überhaupt noch aktuelle GraKas mit analogem Ausgang?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aktuelle höchstens im Low-Profile-Format (D-Sub über Kabel an zweiten Slotblech). Aber jede Menge alte – zum Beispiel die in meinem Retro-System. Und ich habe keinen Platz für zwei Schreibtische 
Aber ja: Das ist eher eine Nischenanforderung. Auf eine Höhenverstellung (oder zumindest Kompatibilität zu VESA-Monitorarmen) würde ich dagegen wirklich nicht verzichten wollen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wird es einen Titan Xp (selten dämlicher Name) von euch geben?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wird es einen Titan Xp (selten dämlicher Name) von euch geben?



Sieht schlecht aus, da Nvidia die Karte nicht sampled. Wir müssten Sie also kaufen, da der Weg über einen Shop bei dieser Karte nicht geht. In Anbetracht des Kaufpreises, äußerst überschaubaren Interessentengruppe und leicht errechenbaren Leistung würde ich sagen, dass wir dieses Produkt auslassen. Dafür gibt's aber die volle Packung an 1080-Ti-Herstellerdesigns im kommenden Heft. Das sind leckere Kärtchen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Amon (10. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Habe mir gestern dein Video zur Gigabyte angesehen. Verdammt da könnte ich fats schwach werden wenn die nur nicht so teuer wäre.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (11. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Sieht schlecht aus, da Nvidia die Karte nicht sampled. Wir müssten Sie also kaufen, da der Weg über einen Shop bei dieser Karte nicht geht. In Anbetracht des Kaufpreises, äußerst überschaubaren Interessentengruppe und leicht errechenbaren Leistung würde ich sagen, dass wir dieses Produkt auslassen. Dafür gibt's aber die volle Packung an 1080-Ti-Herstellerdesigns im kommenden Heft. Das sind leckere Kärtchen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Stellt für das Geld lieber noch einen Redakteur ein. Müsste doch fasst reichen für einen Monat.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Sieht schlecht aus, da Nvidia die Karte nicht sampled. Wir müssten Sie also kaufen, da der Weg über einen Shop bei dieser Karte nicht geht. In Anbetracht des Kaufpreises, äußerst überschaubaren Interessentengruppe und leicht errechenbaren Leistung würde ich sagen, dass wir dieses Produkt auslassen. Dafür gibt's aber die volle Packung an 1080-Ti-Herstellerdesigns im kommenden Heft. Das sind leckere Kärtchen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Ja die 1080ti sind ja auch nicht schlecht. Aber die kennt man ja schon, so viel wird sich da auch mit den Custom Karten nicht tun. Daher fragte ich ja direkt nach der Titan Xp. Erstens nur Referenz Design, also passen problemlos (hoffentlich) Wasserkühler. Zweiten würde mich halt brennend interessieren wie die im Vergleich zu den 1080ti abschneidet. 
Kauft sie euch, nach dem Testen bekommt man die auch locker im Forum los.


----------



## McZonk (11. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ja die 1080ti sind ja auch nicht schlecht. Aber die kennt man ja schon, so viel wird sich da auch mit den Custom Karten nicht tun. Daher fragte ich ja direkt nach der Titan Xp. Erstens nur Referenz Design, also passen problemlos (hoffentlich) Wasserkühler. Zweiten würde mich halt brennend interessieren wie die im Vergleich zu den 1080ti abschneidet.
> Kauft sie euch, nach dem Testen bekommt man die auch locker im Forum los.



Die unterschiedlichen 1080Ti-Customs werden sicherlich vielmehr Leute interessieren, als eine aufgewärmte Titan XP mit bekanntem Fön und PCB, welche man also in der Leistung einschätzen kann.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Er ist nicht höhenverstellbar, hat keinen VGA-Eingang



Dass der Monitor keinen VGA Port hat, ist für dich ein Kriterium?
Echt?
Ich werde die Champagner Korken knallen lassen, wenn der Scheiß Port endlich überall begraben ist.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Sieht schlecht aus, da Nvidia die Karte nicht sampled. Wir müssten Sie also kaufen, da der Weg über einen Shop bei dieser Karte nicht geht. In Anbetracht des Kaufpreises, äußerst überschaubaren Interessentengruppe und leicht errechenbaren Leistung würde ich sagen, dass wir dieses Produkt auslassen. Dafür gibt's aber die volle Packung an 1080-Ti-Herstellerdesigns im kommenden Heft. Das sind leckere Kärtchen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich werde mir das kommende Heft mit viel Genuss zulegen und den Artikel in mich hineinsaugen.
Und anhand des Ergebnisses werde ich mir dann die für mich beste Karte beim Händler meines Vertrauens bestellen. 

Also -- genau testen und genau schauen, was wo wie warum weshalb nicht gut oder gut ist.


----------



## Mr.Knister (11. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es gibt auch Adapter für unter 20€, die ein VGA- in ein HDMI-Signal verwandeln. Wie es mit Inputlag und Bildqualität aussieht, ist eine separate Frage, aber die stellt sich auch bei im Monitor integrierten Lösungen.


Die "jetzt aber wirklich ultimative" Titanenkarte lässt mich auch vollkommen kalt


----------



## orca113 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde das Thema Play Everywhere von MS interessieren. Also diese Plattformübergreifende und das Streamen von Game was damit verbunden ist glaube ich.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Die unterschiedlichen 1080Ti-Customs werden sicherlich vielmehr Leute interessieren, als eine aufgewärmte Titan XP mit bekanntem Fön und PCB, welche man also in der Leistung einschätzen kann.


Das kann schon sein. Interessant wäre halt auch zu sehen ob eine Custom 1080ti schneller ist als eine Titan Xp. Schon aus dem Grund müsste PCGH sich eine Karte kaufen. Bekanntem Fön, ja aber den hat man bei der 1080ti FE ja auch.


----------



## McZonk (12. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich lehn mich jetzt mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster: Ausgetüfftelte 1080Ti-Customs sind mit entsprechendem BIOS (Stichwort höheres Powertarget) und besseren Kühlern im Realworld-Szenario gleichauf, bis schneller. 

Da hilft dann auch eine Wakü auf der Titan X-P nur begrenzt, denn am Ende bleibt das 300W-Korsett - und damit der Vorteil für starke 1080 Tis (insbesondere in Bezug auf GPU-Güte, da brauch es natürlich dann ein glückliches Händchen). Summa Summarum nochmal eben auf den Punkt gebracht: Ohne Tuning bist mit guten 1080Ti Customs gleichauf/besser dran, mit Wakü hast natürlich Vorteile bei der T-XP (durch 120% PT und GPU-OC). Custom 1080Tis bieten aber teilweise höhere PTs, die sich im besten Fall auszahlen könnten.

Vorschlag: Kauf Du sie doch einfach und schick zu z.Hd. Herrn Vötter. Der kümmert sich dann.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das kaufen ist geschehen. Nur das zum Raffael schicken lasse ich schön bleiben 
Die Videos die es bis jetzt von den  Custom 1080ti gibt zeigt ja auch das da auch nicht sooo viel geht mit Übertakten und die hängen auch ständig im Power Limit. Dabei sind sie deutlich lauter als mein Wakü PC...
Ein BIOS ohne oder mit deutlich erhöhten Powertarget wäre halt toll. Aber anscheinend gibt es keine Möglichkeiten mehr das zu machen.


----------



## McZonk (12. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und somit gibt es sie wirklich, die wegen ein paar Prozent von einer Titan X (Pascal) auf eine Titan Xp (Pascal) wechseln. Respekt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es viel mir schwer. Aber jedes fps mehr Richtung 60 ist gut. UHD in Ultra (nein ich bewege keine Regler) ist immer noch anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Cleriker (12. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kann ich nicht bestätigen! Also ich hab gerade erst in UHD und mit treiberseitigen 4xSSAA gespielt... auf einer Fury-X... und zwar Bioshock 1.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen! Also ich hab gerade erst in UHD und mit treiberseitigen 4xSSAA gespielt... auf einer Fury-X... und zwar Bioshock 1.


Ja der war gut.


----------



## Cleriker (12. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke, Spaß muss ja auch mal sein und stimmen tut's auch noch.

@topic
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mal nachhakt was auf TrueAudio geworden ist. Habe eben mit einem User geschrieben der die Einstellung im Treiber vermisst und vielleicht könntet ihr da mal etwas recherchieren und dann einen kleinen Infokasten im nächsten Heft plazieren. Muss ja kein Artikel daraus werden. Falls ihr aber doch Lust habt... was ist aus HSA geworden?


----------



## beren2707 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In Anlehnung an den RX580-Test:

Hätte eine Special-Idee für eine zukünftige PCGH-Ausgabe: Was müssen RX 480 Besitzer machen, um ihre Karte zur "RX 485" zu tunen, sofern überhaupt umsetzbar? Also ob es ausreicht, für die geringere Leistungsaufnahme in Idle, YT, Blu-Ray und Multi-Monitor im Wattman einige Regler zu verschieben oder aufwändigere Anpassungen (BIOS-Modifikation für dritten Speicher-PState?) nötig/möglich sind.


----------



## McZonk (19. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Upgrade geht womöglich noch einfacher: AMD Radeon RX 480 can be flashed to RX 580 | VideoCardz.com

Bitte prüfen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei der Titan Xp gibt's eine neue, positive Wendung. Wir werden die Kiste wohl doch testen können. Stay tuned. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bei der Titan Xp gibt's eine neue, positive Wendung. Wir werden die Kiste wohl doch testen können. Stay tuned.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Schön.  Aber nun doch uninteressant. Habe sie seit Vorgestern verbaut. Natürlich mit Wasserkühlung, weil selber Kühler wie beim Vorgänger, und das hält niemand lange aus.


----------



## ACDSee (21. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen kleinen Test oder auch Ratgeber über DP zu DVI-Adaptern, da sich aktuell meine R9 Nano und mein BenQ XL2410T nicht mit 120 Hz unterhalten wollen.
Herstelleraussagen zu möglichen Hz-Raten finde ich für solche Adapter nicht. Auch ist die Hennzeichnung, ob Single- oder Dual-Link eingesetzt wird zumeist einfach nicht vorhanden.
Die Shopseiten haben häufig gar keine Angaben oder Bilder und Beschreibungen passen nicht zusammen.

Beispiel: 90YE0010-B001N
Abbildung Dual-Link: Beschreibung Single-Link (ASUS DisplayPort-Kabel DisplayPort M bis DVI-D M B 90YE0010-B001N-)

Ich habe diesen Adapter. Die Buchse sieht aus wie ein Dual-Link-Anschluss, ist aber nur Single-Link und funktioniert folglich nur mit 60 HZ.

Ich beabsichtige, mir diesen Adapter zuzulegen: Sapphire aktiver DisplayPort/Dual-Link DVI Adapter (W010-0021-00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
-- Der Adapter läuft auch nur mit 60 Hz.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einfache Adapterkabel stellten nur eine elektromechanische Verbindung zwischen DP-Ausgang und einer DVI-Buchse her. Letztere ist dann oft im DVI-I-DL-Format gehalten, damit alle Kabel passen. Aber das eigentliche Signal Sache der Grafikkarte und die kann an einer Display-Port-Buchse nur Single-Link-DVI ausgeben, weil DP schlicht zu wenig Kontakte hat. Für deinen Fall bräuchte es einen aktiven Adapter, der Display-Port-Signale annimmt und daraus ein Dual-Link-DVI-Signal generiert. Solche Adapter sind selten und deutlich teurer. Im PCGH-Preisvergleich ist mir bislang nur eine Exemplar aufgefallen, dass derartige Funktionalität verspricht:
StarTech aktiver DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter (DP2DVID2)
In dieser Preisklasse gibt es dann auch vollständige Herstellerspezifikationen, in diesem Fall ausdrücklich inklusive Full-HD mit 120 Hz. Ich würde aber eher versuchen, Monitor oder Grafikkarte umzutauschen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Schön.  Aber nun doch uninteressant. Habe sie seit Vorgestern verbaut. Natürlich mit Wasserkühlung, weil selber Kühler wie beim Vorgänger, und das hält niemand lange aus.



Das war abzusehen. Alles. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das war abzusehen. Alles.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Man kennt mich schon. 
Ich kann doch nicht die 3. schnellste Grafikkarte behalten. Da muß schon die schnellste her  

Aber trotzdem bin ich auf den Test gespannt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hehe. Apropos: Schau mal in deinen Verkaufsthread. 

Mit etwas Glück können wir sogar mit SLI-Werten dienen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. April 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Schon gesehen und PM ist auch raus.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Habe den Thread erst jetzt entdeckt und kann sein das es schon mal gefragt wurde, aber wie wäre es mit einem Printexklusiven Artikel über Datenschutz und Datensicherheit? Ein paar kurze Infos können auch auf die Webseite gelangen aber hauptsächlich soll es in die Print.

Dieses Thema wird auf PCGH kaum besprochen dabei ist es wichtig für uns alle, genauer wünsche ich mir:


Sicherheit von Daten auf SSDs
Sicherheit von Daten auf HDDs
Wie kann ich meine Daten richtig löschen?
Wie sehr schützt ein Antivirenprogramm und desen Firewall vor unbefugten Zugriff auf meine Daten?
Wie Daten verschlüsseln?
Was ist Datenschutz überhaupt?
Wie lösche ich Daten sicher von meinem Smartphone?


----------



## Cleriker (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aus aktuellem Anlass (Vega news und Diskussionen über Speichermenge) möchte ich gern mal einen Test bestimmter Funktionen des Crimson Treibers. Also die ShaderCach Optimierung und die Tesselationsoptimierung. Was bewirkt es bei der Bildqualität und was bei der Performance. Getestet wird bitte mit einer Fury.

Edit
Falls ihr so einen Test/Vergleich schon hattet, bitte sagt mir wo.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bitte einmal abstimmen: Print: Welche Themen interessieren euch? (Mai/Juni 2017)
Danke!


----------



## Bragir (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
ich würde mir ein Special im Stil des "140mm Lüfter-Roundup" wünschen (siehe 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016).

VG
Bragir


----------



## InfoStudent (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wäre mal ein Test möglich wie eine GPU und eine CPU sich verhalten mit ändern der Radiatorgröße?
Oftmals haben AiO System für CPU und GPU nur 120mm Radiatoren.
Interessant wäre also möglicherweise die Temperaturentwicklung für ein System ausgehend von 240mm-280mm-360mm-420mm-560mm


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da es viele Casemods und Casecons gibt, wie wäre es wenn ihr in jeder Ausgabe das beste aussucht und ein Special davon macht mit einem kleinen Artikel darüber? Oder von mir aus auch 1-2 mal im Jahr, aber ich bin mir sicher das die Community und besonders die Erbauer dessen freuen würden.


----------



## Taitan (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Im Zuge des VR Hypes kann man ja mal die uralte Elsa 3D Revelator rauskramen und versuchen diese mit aktuellen Grafikkarten zum Laufen zu bringen. Das fände ich schon ziemlich interessant, inwieweit so ein Klassiker noch lauffähig ist. Direct 3D Spiele gibt es ja weiterhin.

ELSA 3D REVELATOR Stereo-Brille jetzt fur alle - Golem.de


----------



## tho_schmitz (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde brennend folgende Themen  interessieren:

Erstens ein Monitor-Special - mit Schwerpunkt auf High-End: UHD vs UWQHD, reine Gaming-Monitore vs Universalisten, IPS- gegen TP- gegen VA-Panel, Zukunft neuer Technologien wie HDR10.

Zweitens ein Special zum Grafikkarten-Tuning - inspiriert durch Raffs Tuning der Palit GameRock 1080Ti würde ich gerne erfahren, ob es was bringt, wenn man unzureichend konzipierte GraKa-Kühler durch Thermo-Pads oder durch eine VGA-AiO-WaKü (welche gibt es da für 180Ti-Karten?) tunen kann

Drittens einen Test zu Joysticks, Lenkräder und Joypads - gibt es da wirklichen Fortschritt gegenüber dem, was sich aktuell in der Bestenliste tummelt?


----------



## hellrider1981 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team und Forum!

Was ich gerne lesen würde wäre ein Vergleichstest zwischen der aktuellen 1080 ti (1080er könnte man auch noch mit rein nehmen) im SLi Gespann und der single GPU.

Ob Referenzdesign oder costum wäre egal.

Lg


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Habt ihr schon mal das Thema "Differenz zwischen ermittelten Temperaturen der verbauten Messfühler und tatsächlich gemessener Temperatur mittels Messgerät am Mainboard" behandelt? Worauf ich hinaus möchte, ist die Frage, wie viel Glauben man den Werten @Afterburner, Aida64 & Co. schenken darf.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Artikel dazu hatten wir meinem Wissen nach noch nicht, aber zumindest Spannungswandlertemperatursensoren geben recht plausible Werte ab, meist um die 5 °C höher als manuelle Messungen in der Umgebung. Bei anderen Komponenten ist es aber leider deutlich schwerer bis unmöglich, selbst in Nähe der Wärmequelle zu messen oder es ist gar nicht erst bekannt, wo der Temperatursensor liegt. ("motherboard temperature" )


----------



## FussyTom (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin. Mich würde mal ein ausführlicher Artikel über die aktuelle AMD-Plattformen und Arbeitsspeicherproblematik interessieren. Vielleicht kann sich Stephan mal im Testlabor einschließen und ein wenig mit den Einstellungen diverser Mainboards spielen, z. B. Asus Crosshair VI, oder das Prime und andere. Vielleicht kann er dann ein paar Empfehlungen geben, welcher Speicher mit welchem Board und welchem Prozessor am besten harmoniert hat. Welche BIOS-Einstellungen erfolgsversprechend sind, was den Takt angeht. In den Foren, wird ja viel geschrieben was die Frequenzen angeht und das viele Speicherriegel noch, mangels Unterstützung, niedriger getaktet werden. Aber wenn das Thema zu komplex ist, dann natürlich nicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Meinst du Ryzen? In der PCGH Print 05/17 gibt es einen 32-seitigen Artikel dazu


----------



## FussyTom (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja den hatte ich gelesen und der war auch spitze!  Ich meinte damit eher, dass man vielleicht noch detaillierter auf die Problematik RAM-Takt eingehen könnte. Der Artikel hatte mir bei meiner RAM-Kaufentscheidung jetzt nicht so geholfen. Es müssen jetzt natürlich keine 32 Seiten sein. 

Der Artikel war auch ein Grund dafür, es wieder mit AMD zu versuchen. Deshalb bin ich ja seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Ryzen 7 1800X!

Und ja, ich weiß das man den 1700 und 1700X auf das Niveau eines 1800X heben kann und Geld gespart hätte. Ist mir aber egal! 

Mittlerweile denke ich aber, dass sich das Problem, wenn man ihm etwas Zeit gibt(Updates, Updates, Updates), von selbst beheben wird. Dauert halt nur etwas länger.

Das denken ja auch die ganzen Profis in den Foren.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dieses Süppchen wird mal wieder deutlich heißer gekocht als gegessen. Das Problem an so einem Test ist, dass man mehrere identische RAM-kits, boards und CPUs bräuchte um wirklich klare Aussagen zu treffen und selbst dann ist nach dem nächsten Update wieder alles anders. 
Bevor du dir RAM bestellst, ruf beim Shop an, oder maile ihnen und erkläre worum es geht und frag ob du sie bei nicht gefallen einfach tauschen kannst. Ich argumentiere dann immer damit, dass ich zeitnah Feedback gebe, so dass sie auch davon profitieren und anhand dieser Infos auch bessere Angebote schnüren können. Bisher lief sowas immer ohne Probleme. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich bisher ausschließlich mit zwei Intel-Systemen überhaupt Schwierigkeiten hatte bezüglich des RAMs. Einmal Sockel 775 mit Core2Duo und einmal mit dem 2011er Sockel und dem 3820. 
Das einzige RyZen System das ich bisher in den Fingern hatte zum zusammenbauen, hatte Patriot Viper 4 und lief direkt anstandslos.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McZonk (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das Problem an so einem Test ist, dass man mehrere identische RAM-kits, boards und CPUs bräuchte um wirklich klare Aussagen zu treffen und selbst dann ist nach dem nächsten Update wieder alles anders.


Ersteres kann ich nicht bestätigen - ich verfolge gerade für einen Ryzen-Test die angesprochene Thematik RAM. Hierfür reichen drei Ramkits mit unterschiedlicher IC-Bestückung und Anordnung (Single- vs. Doublesided) aus, um vollkommen unterschiedliche Verhalten hervorzurufen (von max. DDR4-2.400 bis "spielend einfache" DDR4-3.600). 

Letzteres (Veränderungen durch Updates) ist in der Tat aber seit Tag 1 eine dauerhafte Unkonstante (und Grund dafür, dass ich mit dem Test jetzt schon sehr lange rummache) - ebenso wie Phänomene beim stromlosen Kaltstart. Es gibt aber nach wie vor eine klare (und teure) Empfehlung wenn es um das gute Zusammenspiel geht: Samsung B-Die basierte Riegel einbauen. Inwieweit das mit anstehenden AGESA-Updates mit anderen ICs noch besser wird, kann nun wirklich keiner sagen (von gar nicht bis problemlos ist da wohl alles drin).


----------



## Cleriker (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ersteres kann ich nicht bestätigen - ich verfolge gerade für einen Ryzen-Test die angesprochene Thematik RAM. Hierfür reichen drei Ramkits mit unterschiedlicher IC-Bestückung und Anordnung (Single- vs. Doublesided) aus, um vollkommen unterschiedliche Verhalten hervorzurufen (von max. DDR4-2.400 bis "spielend einfache" DDR4-3.600).



Ich weiß nicht ob wir aneinander vorbei geredet haben, aber mal folgendes:
Im laufe der Zeit habe ich für verschiedene Systeme des öfteren RAM nachbestellen müssen. Also gleiche Kits zu denen, die beim zusammenstellen gewählt wurden. Da war es mehrfach so, dass eigentlich identische Kits, unterschiedliche Werte gebracht haben. Das waren die ersten Trident damals mit 2000MHz auf AM3+, sowie 2011v1, Patriot Viper auf einem P67 board und geil black dragon auf 775. Letztere haben mit gleicher BIOS Version auf gleichem board (nur in rma durch ein anderes aber identisches Modell ersetzt) komplett unterschiedlich reagiert. Ich habe absolut überhaupt keine Idee warum, aber dem war so. Bei den Trident DDR3 2000ern lief ein Kit ohne veränderte latenzen bis 2133 und das andere nur acht Monate später bestellte Kit wollte partout nicht damit laufen. In den gleichen Slots. Deshalb denke ich nicht, dass man nur ein Kit von einer Sorte braucht, um sicher Empfehlungen zum OC UBD der Kompatibilität zu geben.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McZonk (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sorry, dann habe ich dich nicht richtig verstanden (was aber erstmal nix an meinen anstrengenden Erfahrungen mit Ryzen ändert  ). Dein beschriebenes Phänomen kann durchaus daran liegen, dass Speicherhersteller über Laufzeit auch mal die ICs (auf Grund Verfügbarkeit, günstigerer Lösungen etc.) tauschen. So kann man bei Ryzen im Moment auch so oder so nur eine Momentaufnahme erzeugen und B-Die garantierte Riegel empfehlen.


----------



## kmf (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Kahless83 schrieb:


> Ja den hatte ich gelesen und der war auch spitze!  Ich meinte damit eher, dass man vielleicht noch detaillierter auf die Problematik RAM-Takt eingehen könnte. Der Artikel hatte mir bei meiner RAM-Kaufentscheidung jetzt nicht so geholfen. Es müssen jetzt natürlich keine 32 Seiten sein.
> 
> Der Artikel war auch ein Grund dafür, es wieder mit AMD zu versuchen. Deshalb bin ich ja seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Ryzen 7 1800X!
> 
> ...


Geht mir im Prinzip ähnlich. Sitze seit einem Monat auf einem 1700X und weiß echt nicht, mit welchem Board ich den verheiraten soll - will heißen, welches Board die bessere Wahl für mich darstellt. Ich hab das GB Gaming 7 ins Auge gefasst - wart aber noch die paar Tage ab, bis AMD  ihren AGESA-Kram endlich vorstellt. Eventuell kommen dadurch auch ganz neue Revisionen der Boards in den Handel. Beim RAM siehts auch noch ziemlich verschwommen aus. 
Naja, eine neue Soundkarte hab ich mir am Wochenende schon mal gekauft. Frei nach dem Motto:"Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen..."


----------



## FussyTom (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



kmf schrieb:


> Geht mir im Prinzip ähnlich. Sitze seit einem Monat auf einem 1700X und weiß echt nicht, mit welchem Board ich den verheiraten soll - will heißen, welches Board die bessere Wahl für mich darstellt. Ich hab das GB Gaming 7 ins Auge gefasst - wart aber noch die paar Tage ab, bis AMD  ihren AGESA-Kram endlich vorstellt.



Ach die Boardentscheidung viel mir nicht schwer, da ich in dieser Hinsicht ein ASUS-Fanboy bin gebe ich zu und da natürlich nur Premium-Quali versteht sich.  Daher das Crosshair VI Hero.

Ich habe meinen neuen Tower aber erst am Sonntag fertig bekommen und konnte noch nicht so viel rumprobieren, wegen der Arbeit, aber das verlängerte Wochenende jetzt bietet sich ja an! ^^


----------



## Leo-Nardo (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo Redaktion,
ich plane eine WaKü. Dabei stellt sich die Frage in welcher Reihenfolge welche die zu kühlenden Komponenten (bzw Wärmequellen) eingebunden werden sollen. Soll das Wasser zuerst die kühlsten Komponenten  kühlen und dann zu den Wärmeren gehen oder besser umgekehrt? Ab wann macht es Sinn zwischendurch einen Radiator einzubauen bzw bis wann genügt ein großer Radio am Schluß? Grafikkarten, CPU und Spannungskühler können heftige Temperaturen erreichen, vor allem beim OC. Es wäre blöd wenn die Wasserkühlung dann eine (die letzte) Komponente im Kreislauf eher erwägen würde anstatt zu kühlen. Welche Kombination ergibt bei gleicher Wärmeleistung die größte Kühlleistung?
Oder ist das alles egal und ich mache mir anders falschen Stelle Gedanken?
Danke
Leo-Nardo


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hier findest du eine ziemlich ausführliche Einleitung in das Thema in welcher auch deine Frage beantwortet wird:
Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014)

Spoiler: Es ist ziemlich egal.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kühl es so wie es von der Verschlauchung her bei dir am besten geht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Diesen Empfehlungen kann ich mich nur anschließen.
2015 (Ausgabe 09, im digitalen Wakü-Sonderheft noch zu haben) habe ich eine Ausführliche Analyse von Durchfluss und Temperatur gemacht. Temperaturunterschiede innerhalb des Kreislaufes standen dabei zwar nicht im Fokus, wurden aber zwangsläufig mitgemessen. Bei einem Durchfluss von 35 l/h ergaben sich knapp 8 K zwischen heißestem und kältestem Ende des Kreislaufes – und um diesen niedrigen Durchfluss zu erreichen musste ich vier CPU- und fünf GPU-Kühler mit maximaler Pumpendrosselung kombinieren. In normalen Kreisläufen wird man kaum über 2 K kommen und über die Reihenfolge müssen sich eigentlich nur Besitzer von Festplatten-Kühlern und SLI-Systemen Gedanken machen. (Festplatten würden bei über 40 °C Wassertemperatur eher beheizt werden, 600 W Abwärme könnten für 5-6 K Temperaturunterschied im Kreislauf sorgen – das macht dann bei 30 °C Außentemperatur schon einen Unterschied.)


----------



## Todesklinge (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Problembehandlung rund um Ryzen 7 wäre ein super Thema.
Dadurch das AMD wieder “zurück“ ist, sollte man noch mal schön in die Wunde bohren.

Wichtige Bios Einstellungen von Ryzen im Vergleich zu Intel, worauf man in Spielen mit dem Ryzen achten muss.

Vor allem auch die RAM Krankheit, da habe ich 2x16 GB 3400 mhz mit B Dias gekauft und kranke noch immer auf 2666 mhz herum 

Wie weit kann man seinen Ryzen hochtreiben und was sind die Gefahren dabei?

Wichtigster Punk: Temperatur, wie entfernt man die 20 Grad Offset?

Allgemeine Tipps und Tricks zu Ryzen, wie man was verbessert, optimiert und worauf man achten sollte.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände einen Vergleich zwischen treadripper, skylake-x und KNL in der Sockel Version super


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Meinst du KNL kann man da sinnvoll unterbringen?
Klingt für mich in etwa so sinnvoll wie den Power8 oder 9 als Benchmarkgegener zu fordern.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nein das kann man nicht vergleichen.  Power ist ja eine komplett andere Architektur. 

KNL ist x86 nur eben niedrige IPC und Takt dafür viele Cores. Interessant ist halt auch die Auswirkung vom HMC.

Ist halt wie die Bobcats etc. Zu nehmen. 

Leider gibt es aktuell keine edram Chips sonst sollte man die mit rein nehmen. 

Es wäre halt mal interessant zu sehen was manycore heute schon leisten kann. Ob ich jetzt 12 oder 64 Cores supporten muss macht auch keinen großen Unterschied mehr. 

Vor allem steigt der core Count definitiv in Zukunft weiter an. KNL ist da quasi der Ausblick in die Zukunft und skylake und KNL sind sich extrem ähnlich.


----------



## forcon (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie im Heft bereits aufgefordert wird, hätte ich gerne einen Vergleich von GT 1030 und RX 550, vielleicht könnte man dabei auch noch ein wenig auf die GTX 1050 und die RX 560 eingehen, fände ich super.

Lg


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Nein das kann man nicht vergleichen.  Power ist ja eine komplett andere Architektur.
> 
> KNL ist x86 nur eben niedrige IPC und Takt dafür viele Cores. Interessant ist halt auch die Auswirkung vom HMC.
> 
> ...



KNL zieht seine Leistung größtenteils aus dem SIMD-Einheiten, die x86-Kerne sind sehr schwach. Umgekehrt kann Threadripper nicht einmal effektiv AVX2 berechnen und AVX512 gar nicht. Selbst wenn wir ein KNL-Testmuster bekommen würden (unsere normalen Desktop-Kontaktpartner haben keinen Zugriff) würde das Testergebnis also stärker von der Soft- als der Hardware abhängen.
Was nicht heißt, dass wir nicht gerne Outcast HD auf 72 Kernen spielen würden


----------



## ACDSee (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir eine Artikelreihe: AMD Ryzen in der Praxis:

- X370 vs. B350
- AGSA 1004 und 1006 -> aktuelle Verbesserungen und Ausblick auf künftige Ändeurngen
- Ryzen-OC im Detail; Ryzen Master im Video
-- Stephan Wilke erklärt die Bioseinstellungen der AM4-Plattform im Detail
-- B350 am Limit: VRM-Problematik; Kühlung für Spannungswandler auf dem Mainboards nachrüsten (z.B. diese oder diesen); 
-- RAM optimieren ; Auswirkungen Schärferer Latenzen


----------



## Skysnake (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> KNL zieht seine Leistung größtenteils aus dem SIMD-Einheiten, die x86-Kerne sind sehr schwach. Umgekehrt kann Threadripper nicht einmal effektiv AVX2 berechnen und AVX512 gar nicht. Selbst wenn wir ein KNL-Testmuster bekommen würden (unsere normalen Desktop-Kontaktpartner haben keinen Zugriff) würde das Testergebnis also stärker von der Soft- als der Hardware abhängen.
> Was nicht heißt, dass wir nicht gerne Outcast HD auf 72 Kernen spielen würden



Naja der 32 core skylake-x ist jetzt wahrscheinlich auch nicht sooooo viel schneller bei Single Thread als KNL.  Avx512 können ja beide wird aber wohl nicht viel bringen.

Was halt weh tut ist der geringe Takt....

Mich wundert es aber das ihr von Intel kein Testsystem bekommt. 

Wie gesagt wäre halt interessant mal zu sehen was geht. Ich wollte schon mal selbst meine Windows Platte dran hängen, aber das geht halt leider nicht...

Der COD Mode wäre auch interessant weil man damit die Latenz drücken kann.

Zudem ist es ein guter Test für die Parallelisierung der Software schlägt halt in die gleiche Kerbe wie eure 2S Tests. Wobei KNL im Vergleich zu den Dual-Sockel Systemen Vorteile haben sollte weil wohl kaum ein Entwickler NUMA aware programmieren wird... 

Also viele Unbekannte


----------



## MrFister (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aufbauvideo einer Wasserkühlung von Anfang bis zum Schluss.
Assembling Video vom PCGH Silent PC.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test des MSI X299 Raider ...

MSI X299 Raider Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

For Neat High-End PC Build | MSI X299 RAIDER Motherboard | MSI Global

... inklusive Infos zur Verteilung der 52 PCIe 3.0 Lanes in Kombination mit der 28 Lane CPU i7-7820X (CPU 28, PCH 24).

Support For X299 RAIDER | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fürchte, mit ausführlichen 2066-Tests kann ich in der kommenden Ausgabe noch nicht aufwarten – der Infrastrukturteil hat morgen Redaktionsschluss und selbst wenn ich Testsamples hätte würden die aktuellen UEFI-Probleme jede abschließende Wertung verhindern. Aber für die kommende Produktion ist eine Marktübersicht garantiert, vorraussichtlich unter Teilnahme des MSI X299 Pro Gaming AC. Nach einem Muster des Raider habe ich aber auch schon gefragt – Test folgt, sobald Muster und Zeit (Threadripper am Horizont...) verfügbar sind.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Lieber eine Ausgabe auslassen als zur unzufriedende Tests machen oder mit 2 Boards oder so.
Man muss nicht immer der Erste sein bei sowas, besser ist es, seriöse Tests abzuliefern.

Also -- mach erst mal Urlaub und wenn du wieder da bist und dich eingewöhnt hast, schaust du, was mit der Post gekommen ist. 
Am Ende ist schon ein Threadripper mit X390 dabei.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, mit ausführlichen 2066-Tests kann ich in der kommenden Ausgabe noch nicht aufwarten – der Infrastrukturteil hat morgen Redaktionsschluss und selbst wenn ich Testsamples hätte würden die aktuellen UEFI-Probleme jede abschließende Wertung verhindern. Aber für die kommende Produktion ist eine Marktübersicht garantiert, vorraussichtlich unter Teilnahme des MSI X299 Pro Gaming AC. Nach einem Muster des Raider habe ich aber auch schon gefragt – Test folgt, sobald Muster und Zeit (Threadripper am Horizont...) verfügbar sind.



Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung . Noch eine weitere Bitte: Wenn dir das Pro Gaming AC früher als das Raider zur Verfügung steht, kannst du dann beim Pro Gaming AC die Grundfläche des verbauten VRM-Kühlers bestimmen?  Die ist beim Raider und Pro Gaming AC identisch und die Grundfläche ist für die Auswahl meines universellen Wakü-Nachrüstkühlers nötig. Die gibt es in unterschiedlichen Längen und Breiten. Für die versetzen/diagonalen Bohrungen des VRM-Kühlers im PCB des Mainboard habe ich mit Haltearmen bereits die entsprechende Lösung gefunden. Am Beispiel des Vorgängers MSI X99 Raider die gewüschte Info:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls diese Angabe für die Heftausgabe zu speziell ist gerne auch per PM. Danke.

*Edit:*

Es gibt offensichtlich zwischen dem Pro Gaming AC und Raider/SLI Plus doch Unterschiede beim VRM-Kühler, wodurch mir die Flächenangabe zum Pro Gamin AC nicht weiterhilft:

Raider/SLI Plus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Pro Gamin AC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Computex: MSI unleashes new range of X299 motherboards | KitGuru


Mal sehen, wann und wo ich an die Info rankomme ...


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da ich bereits den Thread mit der Nr.1296 über "Mein PC friert ein" und den Thread mit der Nr. 1103 über "Mein PC startet nicht" gelesen habe, wie wäre es mal mit einem How to wie man solche Probleme am besten behebt? 
Ausserdem mit den 10 häüfigsten Ursachen für diese Probleme und wie man sie behebt, solche Threads tauchen hier ständig auf.


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Da ich bereits den Thread mit der Nr.1296 über "Mein PC friert ein" und den Thread mit der Nr. 1103 über "Mein PC startet nicht" gelesen habe, wie wäre es mal mit einem How to wie man solche Probleme am besten behebt?
> Ausserdem mit den 10 häüfigsten Ursachen für diese Probleme und wie man sie behebt, solche Threads tauchen hier ständig auf.



Nette Idee. Nur leider befürchte ich, dass diese Leute keine Heft Leser sind. Wäre vermutlich im großen und ganzen verschwendete Zeit & Ressourcen.
Ich lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren.

Hier im Forum wäre ein solches "How To" vermutlich auch viel besser aufgehoben, da es hier jeder Zeit abrufbar wäre. Wobei man aber auch sagen muss dass es sehr viele Ursachen haben kann wenn ein PC nicht starten will.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Zum beheben von PC-Problemen einfach das abdrucken, dann ist das Meiste schon abgedeckt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aus aktuellem Anlass (Angeboten für 16,49 € plus Fracht) einen ausführlichen Praxistest zum Steam-Link.


----------



## SFT-GSG (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aus aktuellem traurigen Anlass und in Gedenken an eine qualvoll ertrunkene Titan X eines herausragenden Redakteurs: Wie wäre es mal mit einem Langzeit Test für AIO Waküs? Bzw. ein Rückblick auf bekannte, und vermutlich schon länger eingesetzte und verfügbare AIO Wasserkühlungen. Ich glaube seit dem Video bin ich nicht der einzige der Angst hat, das sein PC dank kaputter Wakü dahin geRAFFt wird.

PS Im Video habt Ihr den Titan X Killer, schön zerlegt, mehr davon!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Zum Glück war es ja nicht meine Titan XP sondern die alte Titan XM (Maxwell). Schade ist es trotzdem. Aber jeder der eine Wakü einsetzt geht auch ein Risiko ein. Auch wenn das Risiko sehr gering ist.


----------



## Rolk (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

PCGH kann ja einen Aufruf starten alte gebrauchte AiOs einzuschicken die Torsten zerlegen kann. Für die Spender gibt es als Gegenleistung irgendein PCGH Leckerlie.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die neue Umfrage ist online: Print: Welche Themen interessieren euch? (Juli/August 2017)


----------



## Cartesius (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



forcon schrieb:


> Wie im Heft bereits aufgefordert wird, hätte ich gerne einen Vergleich von GT 1030 und RX 550, vielleicht könnte man dabei auch noch ein wenig auf die GTX 1050 und die RX 560 eingehen, fände ich super.
> 
> Lg



Genau, dem schließe ich mich an.
Ein klassischer Vergleich & Test diverser Low-End GPUs würde mich sehr interessieren!

Edit: Habe für dieses Thema auch gleich in Stephans Umfrage abgestimmt.


----------



## Ein_Freund (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wäre mal an einen Test von 8Kerner in Spielen ohne SMT interessiert.


----------



## Freakless08 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Wissensartikel : 
Alterung von Hardware : 24/7 Betrieb bei gleichbleibender Wärme/Belastung (mit oder ohne underclocking) vs. wechselnder Betrieb (warm (Spielen), kalt (aus oder idle), heiß (Spielen), kalt (aus oder idle))...


----------



## mad-onion (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Oh das riecht förmlich nach einem Miner der ganz gerne Unterstützung von offizieller Seite hätte und selbst scheinbar nicht die Mittel hat um seine These zu belegen. Es ist allerdings nicht die PC mining Hardware sondern die PC Games Hardware

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Den Test wird man leider bei PCGH auch nicht aussagekräftig durchführen können.
Generell sollte das aber auch Gamer interessieren, schließlich scheint es absehbar dass man bald eine Menge solcher HW gebraucht angeboten bekommt. Und da nützt es schon zu wissen ob die Angebote brauchbar sind.


----------



## Freakless08 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Freakless08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ein Wissensartikel :
> ...


Oh ja. Ich hör dich schon "*LÜGENPRESSE, LÜGENPRESSE*" schreien, sollte das Ergebnis dann doch nicht so ausfallen wie du es dir wünscht.
Ich sehe das neutral und würde mich über eine genaue Info zu dem Thema interessieren und denke für  Gamer, die mit dem Gedanken spielen, sich dann doch eine gebrauchte zu holen, wie Oldstyle schon schrieb, wäre es auch interessant. Warum soll man denn nicht ein paar Euros sparen? Muss man wirklich alles immer neu kaufen?


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wozu? Wer gebrauchte Hardware kauft muss grundsätzlich damit rechnen, dass sie jederzeit den Löffel abgeben kann.

Selbst wenn ein Test dann sagt, ein Jahr ist unbedenklich, so ist es die Aussage der Verkäufer nicht. Würde es so einen Test geben, die miner würden die Werte notieren und den Käufer immer etwas anderes sagen. Hauptsache man verkauft.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freakless08 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wozu? Wer gebrauchte Hardware kauft muss grundsätzlich damit rechnen, dass sie jederzeit den Löffel abgeben kann.
> 
> Selbst wenn ein Test dann sagt, ein Jahr ist unbedenklich, so ist es die Aussage der Verkäufer nicht. Würde es so einen Test geben, die miner würden die Werte notieren und den Käufer immer etwas anderes sagen. Hauptsache man verkauft.


Du wirfst echt jetzt deine Hardware auf den Müll wenn du diese ein paar Jahre benutzt hast?
Selbst hier im PCGH Forum werden CPUs und GPUs und sonstige Hardware gebraucht weiterverkauft. Nach deiner Meinung müsste man die Threads dann doch schließen, da nur "Schrott" verkauft werden kann.


> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


Wow. Ganz wichtig für das Thema.

///

Edit: Oh du hattest sogar einen Verkaufsthread. Wie sollen die Käufer bei dir sicher sein dass du nicht ....


> Würde es so einen Test geben, die miner würden die Werte notieren und den Käufer immer etwas anderes sagen. Hauptsache man verkauft.


Tztztz.. Du führst hier die gutgläubigen PCGH Community Käufer an der Nase rum. Wer weiß was du wirklich mit deiner Hardware gemacht hattest und verschwiegen hast. </Verschwörung>


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Du wirfst echt jetzt deine Hardware auf den Müll wenn du diese ein paar Jahre benutzt hast?
> Selbst hier im PCGH Forum werden CPUs und GPUs und sonstige Hardware gebraucht weiterverkauft. Nach deiner Meinung müsste man die Threads dann doch schließen, da nur "Schrott" verkauft werden kann.



Wieso?
Er weist lediglich darauf hin, dass man bei gebrauchter Hardware -- wie auch bei neuer Hardware -- immer ein Risiko hat, dass sie defekt ist oder wird.
Bei neue Hardware reklamierst du und fertig. Das kannst du bei gebrauchter Hardware nicht machen. Da bleibst du dann auf den Schaden sitzen.
Wie groß die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass das eintritt, weiß niemand. Viele kaufen seit Jahren nur gebrauchte Hardware und fahren damit gut. Andere hatten schon mal Pech gehabt.
Wenn man die Quelle kennt, von der die Hardware kommt, hat das natürlich große Vorteile.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wow. Ganz wichtig für das Thema.



Das macht die Software automatisch. Das tippt niemand extra ein.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das macht die Software automatisch. Das tippt niemand extra ein.


Kann man aber mit einem Klick aus machen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Du wirfst echt jetzt deine Hardware auf den Müll wenn du diese ein paar Jahre benutzt hast?
> Selbst hier im PCGH Forum werden CPUs und GPUs und sonstige Hardware gebraucht weiterverkauft. Nach deiner Meinung müsste man die Threads dann doch schließen, da nur "Schrott" verkauft werden kann.
> 
> Wow. Ganz wichtig für das Thema.
> ...



Da braucht man bei mir keine Angst haben. Wer hier im Forum mitliest weiß auch wie wenig ich zum Spielen komme und dass meine Hardware zum Verkaufszeitpunkt eher neuwertig ist. Das was ich im Jahr spiele, machen viele in zwei Wochen. Außerdem bin ich ein Mensch der Regeln mag und lügen ist deshalb nicht drin. Ich hab selbst bei der 7970 wo Kühlwasser darüber gelaufen ist angegeben dass dem so war, obwohl sie fehlerfrei lief. Das ich nicht ganz normal bin, ist dem Großteil der User hier bekannt. Leider muss ich aber täglich feststellen dass die meisten Menschen eher an sich als an andere denken. Was meinst du wie oft ich schon defekte Hardware zugeschickt bekommen habe? Damit muss man einfach rechnen, wenn man gebraucht kauft. Ich mache es trotzdem oft. Denk mal an die ganzen Auktionen wo nur Verpackungen verkauft wurden, oder an die Anfangszeit der SSDs. Das gibt mir Recht.

Wie du jedoch darauf kommst, dass ich meine Hardware wegschmeiße, ist mir schleierhaft. In der Regel verschenke ich sie im Freundeskreis. Die sind nämlich meist zu geizig um neue zu kaufen und ich kann es nicht haben, wenn die auf Lan dann immer am Ruckeln sind.

Zur Signatur:
Ich hatte das am Anfang sehr oft, dass nach einem Update, oder Handywechsel, die Signatur einfach wieder an war. Inzwischen hab ich mich aber daran gewöhnt und lasse sie bewusst da, einfach um gegen diesen ganzen Samsung-mainstream-fraktion etwas dagegen zu halten.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Zurück zum Thema bitte.


----------



## Polo85 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gerne wissen ob es sinn macht als Streamer auf einen Ryzen oder generell 6-10 Kerner umzusteigen. Also gleichzeitiges Spielen und Streamen auf einem System und wie da die Kerne skalieren.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Polo85 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen ob es sinn macht als Streamer auf einen Ryzen oder generell 6-10 Kerner umzusteigen. Also gleichzeitiges Spielen und Streamen auf einem System und wie da die Kerne skalieren.


Natürlich machen mehr Kerne Sinn, die Kompression profitiert von mehr Kernen. Man könnte ein paar Threads dem Spiel zuordnen und die anderen gemütlich für den Stream nutzen.
edit: Hier auch nochmal zu sehen: Ryzen 1700 vs. Core i7-7700K: AMD hat beim Live-Streamen viel mehr Puste


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, der Vergleich zeigt es ganz gut. Noch deutlicher wird es, wenn nebenher noch alles mögliche andere an Software aktiv ist, so wie auf den meisten Heim PCs wohl üblich. Bei PCGH ist das auf Grund der Vergleichbarkeit ja schon sehr steril. Es könnte also sogar noch deutlicher ausfallen. Als streamer sollte man wirklich auf die Ryzen 7 setzen, oder wenn das Geld da ist, auf noch größere CPUs von Intel. Jedoch kommt bei der neuen Generation dort das Hitzproblem zum tragen und man müsste nochmal schauen ob diese CPUs dann wirklich mehr Leistung erbringen.


----------



## Polo85 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Natürlich machen mehr Kerne Sinn, die Kompression profitiert von mehr Kernen. Man könnte ein paar Threads dem Spiel zuordnen und die anderen gemütlich für den Stream nutzen.
> edit: Hier auch nochmal zu sehen: Ryzen 1700 vs. Core i7-7700K: AMD hat beim Live-Streamen viel mehr Puste



Die meisten Streamer die ich sehe, die haben meist einen Zweitrechner. Daher wäre der Vergleich ganz interessant im Hinblick ob ein 6Kerner oder mehr dass alleine packt.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal das Thema USB interessieren.
Also USB 3.0 Und USB 3.1 Gen1 und USB 3.1 Gen2.
Wo sind die Unterschiede? Und vor allem welche Kabellängen sind möglich.
Kann man USB 3.1 Gen2 auch nutzen, wenn das Kabel 3 Meter lang ist?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Thema würde mich auch interessieren. Vor allem für externe SSDs könnte USB 3.1 Gen2 interessant werden.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Das Thema würde mich auch interessieren. Vor allem für externe SSDs könnte USB 3.1 Gen2 interessant werden.



Und das ist eben das Problem. Soweit ich das gelesen habe, sind bei USB 3.1 Gen2 nur Kabel bis 1 Meter möglich, da sonst die Geschwindigkeit sinkt.
Wäre also recht blöd, wenn man wie ich, den Rechner aufm Boden stehen hat und hinten am Panel den USb Type C Stecker nutzen will.
Und da ich aus den ganzen Artikeln und Berichten im Netz praktisch so schlau bin wie vorher, wäre es super, wenn sich PCGH der Problematik man annehmen könnte.
Immerhin soll ja bald USb 3.2 kommen. Was nützt das aber, wenn die Kabel dann nur noch maximal 50cm lang sein dürfen.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das wird sich wie bei bisherigen USB Standards auch verhalten, denke ich. Da waren Kabel mit z.B. 3m kaum langsamer als Kabel mit 0,5m. Für alles über 5m wurden da ja aktive Verlängerungen empfohlen, mit denen dann auch 10m kein Problem waren. Das habe ich mit USB 3.0 an einem ASMedia104x getestet. Erst ein 5m Kabel direkt am PC, dann eine aktive Verlängerung (5m), fast identische Werte. Ich glaube es waren nur MB/s im einstelligen Bereich, die da weniger möglich waren (ist schon Jahre her).

Ich bin trotzdem ebenso für einen Test der das genau beleuchtet.


----------



## Flexsist (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte da eine Idee für ein _PCGH in Gefahr Video_.

Mir kam gerade der Gedanke eine Staubsaugerturbine als CPU Lüfter einzusetzen.  Wie siehts aus PCGH, Lust? Oder muss ich mein Leben selbst aufs Spiel setzen? 

MfG


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das wird sich wie bei bisherigen USB Standards auch verhalten, denke ich. Da waren Kabel mit z.B. 3m kaum langsamer als Kabel mit 0,5m. Für alles über 5m wurden da ja aktive Verlängerungen empfohlen, mit denen dann auch 10m kein Problem waren. Das habe ich mit USB 3.0 an einem ASMedia104x getestet. Erst ein 5m Kabel direkt am PC, dann eine aktive Verlängerung (5m), fast identische Werte. Ich glaube es waren nur MB/s im einstelligen Bereich, die da weniger möglich waren (ist schon Jahre her).
> 
> Ich bin trotzdem ebenso für einen Test der das genau beleuchtet.



Ich bin kein Fan von aktiven Kabeln. Die Dinger ziehen teilweise echt viel Strom. So ein Kabel hat mir mal einen USB Controller zerschossen.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Oha. Das könnte man in einem Test ja mit einbeziehen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Genau darum geht es mir.
Mir reicht es nicht, wenn man einfach nur schaut, dass USB 3.1 Gen2 doppelt so schnell ist wie USB 3.1 Gen1.
Die ganze Peripherie muss ebenfalls eingeplant werden. Hast du die Gen2 Geschwindigkeit auch, wenn du ein 3 Meter passives Kabel hast?
Gerade bei Type C ist es interessant. Denn ich würde schon gerne mal meine Geräte auf Type C umstellen, gerade weil es dort egal ist, wie du den Stecker einsteckst.
Aber es nützt mir nichts, wenn ich nur bis 1 Meter Kabellänge die Geschwindigkeit habe und darüber hinaus sinkt es ab und am Ende kommst du nur noch auf USB 2 Speed.

USB ist eine komplizierte Sache geworden -- habe ich zumindest für mich gesehen, als ich mir diverse Artikel darüber durchgelesen habe. Und eine einheitliche Meinung gibt es da offenbar auch nicht. Daher wäre es schon super, wenn man die gesamte Sache mit allem drum und dran genauer beleuchtet.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. August 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

- HBCC bei einem Bedarf an Videospeicher jenseits der 8GB
- Aquacomputer XCS Backplate bei AMD RX Vega 
- 7820X bei 4,5-4.8GHz
- Samsung Portable SSD T5
- EKWB MLC


----------



## Vykynger (21. August 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände auf Grund der aktuell komplizierten Lage bei Grafikkarten einen Artikel über den Gebrauchtmarkt und darum, bei welchen gebrauchten Modellen man bedenkenlos zuschlagen kann interessant. Müsste ich mir in der aktuellen Situation eine Mittelklassegrafikkarte kaufen würde ich sicherlich nicht bei neuen Grafikkarten schaun.  Zudem könnte man die besten Bezugsquellen für gebrauchte Hardware vorschlagen und Tipps geben, worauf man achten sollte, damit man nicht in einem Jahr erneut kaufen muss.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Vykynger schrieb:


> Ich fände auf Grund der aktuell komplizierten Lage bei Grafikkarten einen Artikel über den Gebrauchtmarkt und darum, bei welchen gebrauchten Modellen man bedenkenlos zuschlagen kann interessant. Müsste ich mir in der aktuellen Situation eine Mittelklassegrafikkarte kaufen würde ich sicherlich nicht bei neuen Grafikkarten schaun.  Zudem könnte man die besten Bezugsquellen für gebrauchte Hardware vorschlagen und Tipps geben, worauf man achten sollte, damit man nicht in einem Jahr erneut kaufen muss.


Stimme dir zu, das wäre wirklich nicht schlecht, meine 390 ist bei 2160p am Limit und mehr als 300€ will ich nicht für eine neue Grafikkarte ausgeben, aber im Moment sind die Vegamodelle noch zu teuer und die Boardpartner lassen uns noch warten auf ihre Custommodelle. Bin im Moment nicht sicher was ich kaufen soll, wäre also wirklich top mal einen Artikel zu bringen was man jetzt je nach Budget am besten kauft.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. August 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Stimme dir zu, das wäre wirklich nicht schlecht, meine 390 ist bei 2160p am Limit und mehr als 300€ will ich nicht für eine neue Grafikkarte ausgeben, aber im Moment sind die Vegamodelle noch zu teuer und die Boardpartner lassen uns noch warten auf ihre Custommodelle. Bin im Moment nicht sicher was ich kaufen soll, wäre also wirklich top mal einen Artikel zu bringen was man jetzt je nach Budget am besten kauft.



Das ist doch ganz einfach. Entweder du kauft dir eine PCGH und vergleichst dann in der Übersicht wie schnell andere Karten im Vergleich zu deiner 390 sind, oder du nutzt die Online-Rangliste:
Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2017: 35 Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmarkvergleich [jetzt mit Radeon RX Vega]

Dann suchst du in der gewünschten Leistungskategorie nach Gebrauchtpreisen und kannst dann selbst abschätzen ob dir die P/L passt.


----------



## Vykynger (21. August 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Stimme dir zu, das wäre wirklich nicht schlecht, meine 390 ist bei 2160p am Limit und mehr als 300€ will ich nicht für eine neue Grafikkarte ausgeben, aber im Moment sind die Vegamodelle noch zu teuer und die Boardpartner lassen uns noch warten auf ihre Custommodelle. Bin im Moment nicht sicher was ich kaufen soll, wäre also wirklich top mal einen Artikel zu bringen was man jetzt je nach Budget am besten kauft.


UHD unter 300€ ist absolut keine leichte Sache. Da kann man sich höchstens mit etwas Glück eine gute GTX 980 kaufen und die übertakten. Der Leistungsvorteil zu einer 390 sollte aber nicht allzu groß ausfallen  Aber ich gebe dir den Tipp, deine Grafikkarte zu verkaufen und dann eine 1070 zu kaufen. Dank Ethereum gehen solche potente AMD Grafikkarten für gutes Geld weg.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Das ist doch ganz einfach. Entweder du kauft dir eine PCGH und vergleichst dann in der Übersicht wie schnell andere Karten im Vergleich zu deiner 390 sind, oder du nutzt die Online-Rangliste:
> Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2017: 35 Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmarkvergleich [jetzt mit Radeon RX Vega]
> 
> Dann suchst du in der gewünschten Leistungskategorie nach Gebrauchtpreisen und kannst dann selbst abschätzen ob dir die P/L passt.


Preislich wäre eine gebraucht Vega56 gut aber das ist im Moment unmöglich  Ansonsten wirklich eine 980ti oder 1070, nur habe ich einen Freesync Bildschirm vor kurzem gekauft und will nicht extra auf das Feature verzichten.  



Vykynger schrieb:


> UHD unter 300€ ist absolut keine leichte Sache. Da kann man sich höchstens mit etwas Glück eine gute GTX 980 kaufen und die übertakten. Der Leistungsvorteil zu einer 390 sollte aber nicht allzu groß ausfallen  Aber ich gebe dir den Tipp, deine Grafikkarte zu verkaufen und dann eine 1070 zu kaufen. Dank Ethereum gehen solche potente AMD Grafikkarten für gutes Geld weg.



Kann gut sein das ich sie dann für 300€ verkaufen kann


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ist zwar jetzt kein Thema an sich, aber aus Interesse:
Wieso gibt es eigentlich keinen einheitlichen Anschluss/Stecker für die Case Anschlüsse wie Power Knopf, Resett und Co. fürs Mainboard?
Es gibt ja schon seit Ewigkeiten einen USB 2 Header Anschluss, den jedes Case gleich hat,
Ebenso hat sich der 20 Pin Header für USB 3 durchgesetzt, auch den findet man inzwischen in jedem neuen Case.

Wieso aber gibt es keinen fertigen Stecker/Header für die Anschlüsse an Panel mit eben Power/Resett/Power LED/HDD LED usw?
Fände ich persönlich sehr gut, wenn man nur noch den einen Stecker ans Mainboard stecken muss anstatt immer die einzelnen Strippen zu verfummeln.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist zwar jetzt kein Thema an sich, aber aus Interesse:
> Wieso gibt es eigentlich keinen einheitlichen Anschluss/Stecker für die Case Anschlüsse wie Power Knopf, Resett und Co. fürs Mainboard?
> Es gibt ja schon seit Ewigkeiten einen USB 2 Header Anschluss, den jedes Case gleich hat,
> Ebenso hat sich der 20 Pin Header für USB 3 durchgesetzt, auch den findet man inzwischen in jedem neuen Case.
> ...



Stimmt das wäre wirklich mal eine gute Idee und mich nervt es auch immer diese winzigen Kabel einzeln einzustecken, die Hersteller hätten schon lange einen grossen Stecker bringen sollen, ist ja nicht so schwer. Vielleicht kann die Redaktion mal die Hersteller fragen warum sie auf ihren Mainboards sowas nicht verbauen oder es kann auch sein das ein Hersteller es immer gleich macht aber die anderen wieder anders.


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das habe ich zu Core 2 Duo Zeiten mal Asus gefragt. Die haben mich nur auf ihren Q-connector verwiesen. Der war zwar schon eine Offenbarung, einfach weil man die Stecker jetzt bequem außerhalb vom Gehäuse anstecken konnte, aber eben keine richtige Antwort auf die eigentliche Frage. 
Ich stehe also hinter diesem Vorschlag. Das sollten die Mannen von PCGH bitte mal nachfragen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mad-onion (24. August 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, stimmt, das ist an Anschlüssen der einzige der seit AT (Vorläfer von ATX)noch übrig ist, alles andere hat sich im Laufe der Jahre geändert, ist weggefallen, oder wurde ersetzt. Nur die Schalter/Speaker/Led .. alles beim alten

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. August 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist zwar jetzt kein Thema an sich, aber aus Interesse:
> Wieso gibt es eigentlich keinen einheitlichen Anschluss/Stecker für die Case Anschlüsse wie Power Knopf, Resett und Co. fürs Mainboard?
> Es gibt ja schon seit Ewigkeiten einen USB 2 Header Anschluss, den jedes Case gleich hat,
> Ebenso hat sich der 20 Pin Header für USB 3 durchgesetzt, auch den findet man inzwischen in jedem neuen Case.
> ...



Es gibt eine von Intel standardisierte Anordnung für Power- und Reset-Switch sowie Power- und Lauferwerks-LED, aber ohne Speaker. Die müsste um die Jahrtausendwende herum entstanden sein, die Adaption schwankt aber. In Reinform gibt es den 4+5-Pin-Header bei MSI und Asrock. Asus und Gigabyte verbauen traditionell 2×10- oder 2×12-Arrays und belegen deren erste fünf Spalten mittlerweile gemäß der Intel-Vorgabe – das war aber nicht immer so. Im OEM-Bereich gibt es zusätzlich konkurrierende Lösungen und alle Hersteller haben unterschiedliche Vorstellungen davon, ob und was für Einfassungen diese Kontakte erhalten sollen und ob benachbarte Pins in größeren Arrays erlaubt sind. Deswegen passen viele Pfostenwannen-Typen selbst bei korrekter Belegung nicht und die Gehäuse-Hersteller gehen lieber mit Einzelanschlüssen auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Man kann sich also nicht auf einen einheitlichen Standard einigen?
Echt schade.


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vor allem unvernünftig. Wenn jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, ist das für den Endanwender fast immer Mist.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. August 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Vor allem unvernünftig. Wenn jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, ist das für den Endanwender fast immer Mist.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Gerade für Laien ist das durchaus problematisch. Womöglich gibt es dann Leute die vom alten Board die Anschlusskombination fotografieren und beim neuen Board exakt genauso anschließen.
Da ist es dann kein Wunder, wenn die ein oder andere LED nicht sofort leuchtet oder anderweitige Probleme auftreten.


----------



## MDJ (26. August 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@PCGH: Werdet ihr auch paar Modelle der neuen Bristol Ridge-CPUs auf euer AM4-Board schnallen und testen? 
(Falls schon gefragt wurde, habe es nicht gesehen)


----------



## kmf (28. August 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Falls mal Möglichkeit besteht, würde mich über einen aktuellen Routertest freuen, speziell die neue Fritzbox

Ein neuer Router im noch bezahlbaren Bereich (max 300€) steht bei mir als nächstes an. PC-Themen - ich weiß net? - mit meinem neuen Ryzen-PC bin ich derzeit auf Status

 [X] Wunschlos glücklich. 

/edit Zu dem Anschlussfeld für das Gehäuse - Nach meiner Erfahrung liegen bei den teueren Boards immer Pfostenstecker bei, um das Gehäuse einfacher anzuschließen. Z.B. bei meinem neuen Gigabyte-Board war alles 1a beschriftet, zusätzlich ausgestattet mit einer Drahtbrücke als "Niederhalter", der versehentliches Rausrutschen der bereits gesteckten Kabel beim Fummeln am Board verhindert - und wenn man jetzt noch weiß, dass das farbige Kabel immer der Pluspol und das weiße Kabel immer der Minuspol ist, klappts auch direkt auf Anhieb mit dem Leuchten der LEDs.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich interessiert ein Thema bezüglich AMD Threadripper und Windows 10 Home und Pro Version.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-1950x-gtx980-sli-x399-sli-5.html#post9017368
Kann man das Verhalten tatsächlich auf die Windows Version zurückführen?
Gibt es eine Erklärung von AMD bzw. Microsoft dafür?
Das wäre sicher einen Artikel wert.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

NUMA Mode auf Home könnte ich mir als Problematisch vorstellen.


----------



## Cleriker (2. September 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mich interessiert ein Thema bezüglich AMD Threadripper und Windows 10 Home und Pro Version.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-1950x-gtx980-sli-x399-sli-5.html#post9017368
> Kann man das Verhalten tatsächlich auf die Windows Version zurückführen?
> Gibt es eine Erklärung von AMD bzw. Microsoft dafür?
> Das wäre sicher einen Artikel wert.



Wahrscheinlich haben sich AMD und Microsoft ebenso wie ich mir nicht träumen lassen, dass jemand sich solche Hardware in Kombination mit einer Win-Home-Version zulegt. Das ist wirklich eine mehr als seltsame Kombi.


----------



## Flexsist (12. September 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir einen Test des Sharkoon TG5. Die Optik gefällt mir schon mal sehr und auch der Preis ist gegenüber vergleichbaren  Gehäusen (Optik) Top . Nun wüsste ich gern, ob es mehr Schein als sein ist, bzw wie dieser günstige Preis zustande kommt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alalcoolj (13. September 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In Anbetracht der kommenden i5 CPUs mit 6 Cores/6 Threads würde mich schon heute ein Test interessieren, ob 4 Cores/8 Threads (aktueller i7) bei gleichem Takt bei aktuellen Games schneller oder langsamer sind als die Kombination 6C/6T. Sorgen z.B. 8 Threads trotz weniger Cores für glattere frametimes?


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was ist eigentlich aus Intels Knights Landing geworden?
Gab ja letztes Jahr schicke Fotos von der Plattform. Nur habe ich seit dem auch nichts wieder von gehört.


----------



## Skysnake (23. September 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Ding gibts als Sockelversion noch immer zu kaufen. Die PCI-E Version wurde aber eingestellt. Offiziell hat die nie den Markt erreicht. Verkauft wurden aber über einige Partner aber eine gewisse Anzahl an Karten an Rechenzentren.

Ich fänge es auch mal schick KNL mit Skylake zu vergleichen. Also sowohl 2066 als auch die Xeons. Die Chips sind sich schon sehr ähnlich, KNL hat halt "nur" niedrigere Taktraten dafür aber mehr Kerne.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, Kerne ohne Ende, hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Für Server Systeme sicher sehr gut. Aber eine TDP von 250 Watt oder so. Also schon gewaltig.
Würde mich mal interessieren, wie es da mit AMD aussieht, wenn die die fetten Kernmonster hochfahren.
Hab da leider nur wenig bis gar nichts drüber gelesen. Interesse gibt es da auf jeden Fall.
Auch der Vergleich zwischen Desktop und Xeon. Soweit ich weiß, sind die Xeon weiterhin verlötet, während die Desktop Skylake X ja WLP unterm IHS haben.
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie Intel das erklärt.


----------



## Leo-Nardo (24. September 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde die Beantwortung folgender Frage interessieren:
Es gibt Programme die mehr mit der Taktfrequenz skalieren als mit der Zahl der Kerne. Lightroom ist zB solch ein Kandidat, ebenso Excel in bestimmten Situationen. Die interessant Frage wäre deshalb: wie ist der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied bei Excel /Lightroom bei Einsatz eines Ryzen 5 1600X (3,6GHz mit 6 Kernen) und eines Ryzen 7 1800X (3,6GHz mit 8 Kernen). Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis (ist ja fast das Doppelte). Evtl könnte man noch einen leicht übertakteten Ryzen 3 1600X mit einbeziehen (3,4GHz mit 4 Kernen, evtl für den Vergleichstest auf 3,6 übertakten). 
Ja, mir ist klar dass es hier eher um PCGames geht, aber einen entsprechenden Vergleich habe ich anderswo bislang nicht gefunden. Und ich kenne nur wenig Redaktionen die einen sauberen, unvoreingenommenen Vergleich hinbekommen. Deshalb wäre es mir sehr lieb wenn ihr euch dem Thema annehmen könnt. Vielleicht kann man das ja zusammen mit Docma oder einer anderen Lightroompublikation durchführen sodass da etwas tieferes LR-Know-how einfließt und die Kosten geteilt werden können (bei vergrößerter Reichweite). 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. September 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi,

Lightroom etwa ist in der letzten Prä-CC-Version in unserem Anwendungsindex vertreten. Im Heft (und teils auch in einigen unserer Online-Tests) gibt es entsprechende Werte aller aktuellen Ryzen-CPUs. Im Zweifelsfalle stehen diese in den Einzelwerten im Prozessor-Index.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich weiss nicht ob ihr das Thema schon mal gebracht hab, aber wie wäre es mal über verschiedene Ausbildungen in der IT zu berichten? Auch Uniausbildungen miteinbeziehen um das ganze zu komplettieren.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. September 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hier geht es zur neuen Umfrage: Print: Welche Themen interessieren euch? (Oktober/November 2017)


----------



## Freakless08 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

PC Monitore mit Blaulichtfilter(stufen).
Sonstige "Augenschonende" Maßnahmen beim längeren zocken (Programme/Tools/Einstellungen) (ja - ich kenn noch die Anleitungen von damals in denen Stand : Eine Stunde Spielen dann 15 Min. Pause  ).


----------



## Flexsist (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mahlzeit. 

Wollte mal fragen wie die Chancen stehen dass in einer zukünftigen PCGH Ausgabe ein A4-Bogen mit diversen PCGH.de & PCGHX.de (gerne auch in doppelter Ausführung) Stickern beiliegt? Ich mag Sticker.  Würde z.B. gerne meine Monitor-Rückseiten verzieren.  Auch ein "*Underdressed but Overclocked*" würde sich gut auf meinem PC machen. 

EDIT:
Ich bastel nachher im Gimp mal ein "Beispielbogen" und werde diesen hier nachreichen, so als Inspirationshilfe. 

EDIT2: Beispielbogen kommt noch, ich arbeite dran. Denke mir noch ein paar Sachen selber aus. 

MfG


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Massenspeicher für die Hosentasche und dazu ein PCGH USB Stick als Goodie / Merch als Heftbeilage.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

USB 3.2 Typ C versteht sich. Wasser-und Stoßfest sollte klar sein, oder?

Mal ernsthaft:
Einen PCGH USB-Stick fände ich super. Den könnte man doch ganz normal als Artikel verkaufen, so wie Lüfter, Kühler, Netzteile, Gehäuse und GPUs (ja ich erinnere mich noch daran) in der PCGH Edition.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## cecinit-mortem (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Interessant wäre es zum Beispiel mal eine große Ausgabe zum Thema Backup und Datenrettung zu machen. Das könnte man dann ganz interessant in mehrere Tests und Wissensartikel aufteilen. Natürlich erstmal eine Einführung in die Methoden und Möglichekiten (Netzlaufwerk, Externe HDD, Festplattenimage oder einzelne Dateien). Und anschließend auch thematisch passende Tests. Das heißt zum Thema Externe Platten die Möglichkeit das fertig zu kaufen oder als Käfig+nackte Platte. Zum Thema NAS dann welche Anforderungsbereiche (Reines Datengrab, Mediazuspieler und Konverter...) und auch das Zusammenspiel der einzelnen NAS mit den Testsiegern der HDD-Tests in den einzelnen Größen. Und eventuell auch mal als Alternative sich einen Homeserver selber zu kaufen/zu bauen. 

Mal ganz ab vom Thema: Ich habe vor längerer Zeit in einem CPU-Test die Settings für unterschiedliche Übertaktungsszenarien gelesen. Das war dann so nach dem Motto hier das sind die 24/7 OC Settings die bei jeder CPU natürlich mit entsprechender Kühlung zu erreichen sein sollten und auch stabil laufen sollten. Und auch die Settings zum Beispiel für ein 24/7 Undervolting. Da ich selber nicht so die Motivation habe großartig lange mit OC zu hantieren wäre es cool wenn ihr für CPU´s die laut Umfrage im Forum häufig genutzt werden solche Settings in eine Datenbank eintragt die man auch später mal einsehen kann. 
Dasselbe wäre natürlich auch bei GPU´s interessant.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

CPU-Tests zu PUBG.

Aus eigener Erfahrung heraus, scheint der Takt massiven Einfluss auf fps und Ruckler zu haben. Offenbar ist auch HT/SMT ein Problem, das man mal untersuchen könnte.


----------



## mcmarky (1. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich bitte um CPU Tests zu COD WW2, ob 6 Kerne und mehr etwas bringen im Multiplayer @1080p und aufwärts.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

CoD WW2 steht unmittelbar auf unserer Test-Agenda, allerdings werden wir um den MP zum Wohle der Reproduzierbarkeit einen großen Bogen machen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mcmarky (2. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Cool, das hört sich gut an


----------



## Rolk (6. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Testet bei Gelegenheit bitte mal, ob der i7 8700 in allen Lebenslagen seinen Turbo halten kann. Auch auf günstigeren Boards, wenn sie denn verfügbar sind.


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Afaik gibt es keine fest definierten TurboStufen mehr, also ist "kann halten" eher schwer zu bestimmen.


----------



## kmf (6. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Wollte mal fragen wie die Chancen stehen dass in einer zukünftigen PCGH Ausgabe ein A4-Bogen mit diversen PCGH.de & PCGHX.de (gerne auch in doppelter Ausführung) Stickern beiliegt? Ich mag Sticker.  Würde z.B. gerne meine Monitor-Rückseiten verzieren.  Auch ein "*Underdressed but Overclocked*" würde sich gut auf meinem PC machen.
> 
> ...


... und dazu vielleicht noch ein passendes Sammelalbum mit PCGH-Aufdruck? Oh man... 



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> CoD WW2 steht unmittelbar auf unserer  Test-Agenda, allerdings werden wir um den MP zum Wohle der  Reproduzierbarkeit einen großen Bogen machen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


sehr schön... und das "zum Wohle der  Reproduzierbarkeit" ist der Nachteil wenn man schaffe muss 

Gerade der MP-Part macht mega Fun.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Testet bei Gelegenheit bitte mal, ob der i7 8700 in allen Lebenslagen seinen Turbo halten kann. Auch auf günstigeren Boards, wenn sie denn verfügbar sind.


Siehe hier:
Core i7-8700K, i5-8600K und i5-8400 im CPU-Test: Intel am Limit - Coffee Lake ist da [Update: Verfugbarkeit]
Der Takt geht im Linpack zurück auf Basis-Takt, also: Nein, kein Turbo-Durchhalten in allen Lebenslagen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit:

_Gsync & Freesync optimal einstellen.._

Ein kleines how-to wie man G- bzw. Freesync optimal einstellt.
Was Benutzer mit und ohne einem "passenden" Monitor beachten müssen:

Ich denke das interessiert viele User.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

So, wie in Ausgabe 12/2017:
PCGH 12/2017 (#206) : 24 Seiten Test & Tuning Coffee Lake + Z370, Vorschau GTX 1070 Ti, Windows 10 FCU, G- und Free-Sync-Praxis - DVD mit Top-Vollversion Grand Ages: Medieval - Bildergalerie, Bild 17

Oder fehlt dir da etwas bestimmtes?


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sobald ich zu Hause bin, kaufe ich mir die PDF Version und lese diese mal.
Sollte was unklar sein, melde ich mich gern nochmal.

*Danke!*


----------



## Rolk (6. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Siehe hier:
> Core i7-8700K, i5-8600K und i5-8400 im CPU-Test: Intel am Limit - Coffee Lake ist da [Update: Verfugbarkeit]
> Der Takt geht im Linpack zurück auf Basis-Takt, also: Nein, kein Turbo-Durchhalten in allen Lebenslagen.



Sieht also so aus das es mit den 65W TDP häufig nicht mal für Spielelast reichen dürfte...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Sieht also so aus das es mit den 65W TDP häufig nicht mal für Spielelast reichen dürfte...


Ja, könnte knapp werden. Allerdings ist der Takt ja auch deutlich niedriger als beim 8700K, was wiederum weniger Spannung erfordert. 3,2 GHz anstelle von 3,7 GHz Basistakt ist schon deutlich, und für ein undifferenziertes „Ich bin im Turbo-Modus“ reichen bei dem Ding ergo ja schon 3,3 GHz. Für Spiele dürfte das oft genügen, um zumindest etwas über dem Basistakt zu bleiben. Immer wird es aber sicherlich nicht reichen - speziell wenn künftig Spiele mit mehr CPU-Last erscheinen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> So, wie in Ausgabe 12/2017:
> PCGH 12/2017 (#206) : 24 Seiten Test & Tuning Coffee Lake + Z370, Vorschau GTX 1070 Ti, Windows 10 FCU, G- und Free-Sync-Praxis - DVD mit Top-Vollversion Grand Ages: Medieval - Bildergalerie, Bild 17
> 
> Oder fehlt dir da etwas bestimmtes?



Nie habe ich € 3,99 lieber ausgegeben! 

Wenn ich den Text richtig verstanden habe ist eure Empfehlung wie folgt:

Gsync *AN*
Vsync *AN*
+ Frames limitieren [bei 144Hz Monitor auf 142FPS limitieren]

Korrekt ?



Ich beziehe mich da auf den Kapitel _"Zwei Frames unterhalb der Frequenz_.
Dies durchführen mit Vsync *AN* oder *AUS*?


----------



## Homerclon (6. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

So wie ich es verstanden habe, sind das alternative Möglichkeiten.
Durch VSync werden die FPS ja bereits auf die Hz des Monitor beschränkt. Mit einem Limitieren unterhalb des Hz, würde VSync in diesem Fall gar nicht zum tragen kommen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> So, wie in Ausgabe 12/2017:
> PCGH 12/2017 (#206) : 24 Seiten Test & Tuning Coffee Lake + Z370, Vorschau GTX 1070 Ti, Windows 10 FCU, G- und Free-Sync-Praxis - DVD mit Top-Vollversion Grand Ages: Medieval - Bildergalerie, Bild 17
> 
> Oder fehlt dir da etwas bestimmtes?



Owned  (manchmal hat man halt Glück und GENAU das im Heft, was der Leser gerade braucht)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Nie habe ich € 3,99 lieber ausgegeben!
> 
> Wenn ich den Text richtig verstanden habe ist eure Empfehlung wie folgt:
> 
> ...



Das freut mich!  Habe den Kollegen mal angestupst, damit er sich nochmal äußert. Ich habe den Artikel bisher leider auch nur überflogen (weil ich mangels entsprechenden Monitors [ja, leider immer noch] nicht zur Zielgruppe gehöre  ).


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Text richtig verstanden habe ist eure Empfehlung wie folgt:
> 
> Gsync *AN*
> Vsync *AN*
> ...



Korrekt. Vsync sorgt dafür, dass zum Scan auch das aktuelle Bild zur Verfügung steht. Ansonsten kann es noch immer zu Mikrorucklern (aka. frametime spikes) kommen. Denn G- oder Freesync sind nicht gegen die Unzulänglichkeiten des Systems immun. 

Das FPS-Limit setzt man deswegen zusätzlich, um die obere G-Sync-Grenze nicht zu erreichen. Kurz gesagt hat die Praxis gezeigt, dass dort oben der Vsync bedingte Input Lag auftreten kann. Das brauchste natürlich nur, wenn du entsprechende Spiele spielst, die mit ihren Fps am Sync-Limit kratzen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Korrekt. Vsync sorgt dafür, dass zum Scan auch das aktuelle Bild zur Verfügung steht. Ansonsten kann es noch immer zu Mikrorucklern (aka. frametime spikes) kommen. Denn G- oder Freesync sind nicht gegen die Unzulänglichkeiten des Systems immun.
> 
> Das FPS-Limit setzt man deswegen zusätzlich, um die obere G-Sync-Grenze nicht zu erreichen. Kurz gesagt hat die Praxis gezeigt, dass dort oben der Vsync bedingte Input Lag auftreten kann. Das brauchste natürlich nur, wenn du entsprechende Spiele spielst, die mit ihren Fps am Sync-Limit kratzen.



Sehr gut erklärt.
Danke Dir!

Habe gestern ziemlich lange experimentiert und ich bin der Meinung dass sich Gsync *+* Vsync *AUS* *+* FPS-Litmit auf 142 am "besten" / am direktesten _anfühlt.._
Einbildung oder tatsächlich möglich dass ich mit Vsync *AN* eine minimale Verzögerung "wahrnehme" ?!

Getestet habe ich das ganze in meinem Hauptgame - Rainbow Six Siege - da ich es in etwa 15 Std. / Woche spiele.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Sehr gut erklärt.
> Danke Dir!
> 
> Habe gestern ziemlich lange experimentiert und ich bin der Meinung dass sich Gsync *+* Vsync *AUS* *+* FPS-Litmit auf 142 am "besten" / am direktesten _anfühlt.._
> ...



Richtig so. aller Theorie zum Trotz ist es einfach am wichtigsten, wie man es selbst empfindet. Jedes System und jedes Spiel ist anders und beim Rumexperimentieren verhielt sich G- wie Freesync auch nicht immer logisch.


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wäre nicht Fastsync+Gsync die beste Lösung?


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wäre nicht Fastsync+Gsync die beste Lösung?



Ok.
Jetzt ist die Verwirrung perfekt!


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Fast ist eine Option beim Menüpunkt Vsync, also im Grunde auch ein "AN" Status.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es gibt An, Aus und Schnell


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eben. Und ich würde intuitiv erst mal "schnell" nehmen für den Part über der Bildschirmfrequenz.


----------



## alalcoolj (8. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

"Fast" kann für ziemliche Mikroruckler sorgen, solange du zu wenig fps hast. Hast du z.B. einem 60 Hz Monitor 100fps und benutzt fast-sync, so werden 40 Bilder gedroppt, da ja nur 60 Bilder dargestellt werden können. Die Bildausgabe ist ziemlich ungleichmäßig. Bei 120fps und fast-sync wird genau jedes zweite Bild gedroppt. In dem Fall ist die Bildausgabe jedoch gleichmäßig. Der Vorteil von fast-sync ist hier, dass die Bilder neuer sind, also einen niedrigeren Input lag haben, als mit VSync. Bei 150fps hätte man wieder Mikroruckler aufgrund des ungleichmäßigen Verwerfens von Bildern. Das fällt bei so hohen fps aber weniger ins Gewicht, weil sie zeitlich sehr nah beieinander liegen. Bei 180 fps hat man dann wieder eine gleichmäßige Ausgabe, da genau jedes dritte verworfen wird. Daher kommt übrigens auch NVidias Empfehlung, bei fast-sync mindestens das 2-3 fache an fps der Bildwiederholfrequenz zu haben.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde mal interessieren, in wie weit starke CPUs auf billig Mainboards auch stabil laufen.
Es gibt ja immer wieder mal solche fertig Rechner, wo ein 7700k auf das billigtste H110 Board drauf gepappt wird, das herumläuft.
Dann kennen wir Fälle, wo der riesen AMD FX auf ein Mainboard mit 970 Chipsatz herunter taktet, weil das Board zu heiß wird.
Bei Sockel 2066 gibt es Probleme mit einigen Mainboards, wenn übertaktet wird.
Das gleiche konnte auch bei B350 Boards mit dem Ryzen 8 Kerner beobachtet werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich interessieren Wasserkühler für Grafikkarten weil die Luftkühler bzw deren Lüfter gerne Laut werden wenn die Grafikkarte stark belastet wird. Besonders interessiert mich wie gut sich eine Vega unter Wasser übertakten lässt.


----------



## Rolk (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wÃ¼nscht ihr euch fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mir schwebt da eine Rubrik vor ala "moderne Spiele vs (aufgerüstete) Altertrümer". Damit man sieht was auch noch auf älteren Kisten möglich ist.

Alternativ hier für frisches Blut sorgen, vielleicht gehe ich dann selber ran. 

FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele - Batman Arkham City


----------



## Cleriker (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie alt sollte der PC denn sein? Ein reines AMD System, oder AMD CPU mit Nvidia GPU, oder Intel CPU mit einer von beiden CPUs, oder Multi GPU, da diese ja inzwischen für ein Trinkgeld zu bekommen sind? Für meinen Geschmack fehlen da ein wenig die Rahmenbedingungen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Optionen gibts ja genug, z.B einen FX 83XX, einen Sandy und als ganz alter Vertreter einen Phenom II jeweils mit einer aktuellen Mittelklasse-GPU aufgerüstet. Weiter nach hinten würde ich dann auch nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## orca113 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bitte nochmal G-Sync erklären bzw wie man es konfiguriert. Also wie im Nvdiatreiber ein Setup aus G-Sync Monitor und dazu fähiger Graka richtig konfiguriert wird.


----------



## Llares (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ihr hattet früher eine Übersicht der Benchmarkszenen plus Einstellungen und Videos.  Ihr habt zwar in der letzten Ausgabe einen Anfang gemacht, aber erstens fehlen die Infos für die alten Szenen, die noch im Parcours sind und zweiten hätte ich gerne den genauen Ablauf der Szene. Wäre also klasse, wenn ihr die irgendwie verfügbar machen könntet. Die neuen waren zwar auf DVD, aber das habe ich erste gesehen, nachdem ich mir das Magazin gekauft habe (wie ich es jeden Monat mache) und zweimal kaufen ist dann doch nicht.
Mir persönlich fehlt z.B. die Info zur aktuellen Witcher 3- Szene "Bootsfahrt". Für die vorherigen hatte ihr noch Videos online.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Update der Benchmarks (Szenen und Ergebnisse) geht Anfang kommender Woche auf der Website in Form zweier Artikel live. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## McZonk (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das Update der Benchmarks (Szenen und Ergebnisse) geht Anfang kommender Woche auf der Website in Form zweier Artikel live.


Das ist definitiv mehr als ein plumpes "Gefällt mir" wert: Toll, schon vorab ein dickes Dankeschön. Da hab ich schon längers drauf gewartet und wollte mich schon an die Anfrage anhängen. Aber Fürth ist wohl mal wieder schneller.


----------



## Ray2015 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Technologische Singularität


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Interessiert sich jemand für IoT? Ich schon und könnte eine gute Idee sein für einen Artikel sein in der (nächsten) Print.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Interessiert sich jemand für IoT? Ich schon und könnte eine gute Idee sein für einen Artikel sein in der (nächsten) Print.



Was denn genau? Das ist ja ein riesiges Feld.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Heim-Automatisierung mit Heizungs- und Lichtsteuerung wird z.B. allmählich brauchbar.


----------



## Rolk (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Dieses Quartal soll Vermintide 2 erscheinen. Bitte einen Techniktest einplanen. Der Vorgänger kam terminlich schon unter die Räder. 

Damit ich mich vielleich auch mal heran wage: Eine idiotensichere Anleitung anhand von Praxisbeispielen wie man die Spanne seines Freesyncmonitors verändert. Am besten mit Anleitung wie man sicher und zügig austestet, ob man es auch nicht übertrieben hat.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Heim-Automatisierung mit Heizungs- und Lichtsteuerung wird z.B. allmählich brauchbar.


Das ist zwar richtig, aber im Bezug auf Games-Hardware?
Die Heizung schaltete auch schon früher ab wenn der Rechner das Zimmer aufgeheizt hat, dafür braucht es kein Internet der Dinge. Was die Lichtsteuerung über das Internet, obwohl man sich zum zocken im Raum befindet betrifft... 

btw: das hat schon mit meinem Siemens S45 über WAP funktioniert, lange bevor es Smartphones gab. Das läuft also schon sehr lange ganz brauchbar und wäre mMn ein echt alter Hut. Eben einfach mindestens 15 Jahre zu spät.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Was denn genau? Das ist ja ein riesiges Feld.


Da hast du natürlich Recht  Hier aber mal ein paar Idee:

- Wearables
- Smart Home (wie Olstyle schon sagte, Heizung, Licht usw.)
- Windows IoT und Android Things (Erklärung und Beispiele sowie kleine Experimente für zu Hause)

Es gibt zwar noch andere Apsekte wie Smart City, also die Steuerung von Strassenlampen, ÖV usw, aber ich denke dies würde u.a. kaum interessenten finden und auch viel zu umfangreich werden.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Test von CompactGUI mit neuen und älteren Spielen. Ihr könntet beispielsweise einfach euren benchparcour nehmen, da sind ja alle gängigen engines drin und ihr hättet auch sofort eine Möglichkeit die Performance zu bewerten.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich kann mich noch erinnern als man TES: Oblivion als Optimierung extrahiert hat.
Aber sowas wie FF XV könnte unter Umständen sogar schneller von einer HDD laden wenn die Daten erst im Speicher ausgebreitet werden.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wir haben eine neue Umfrage: Print: Welche Themen interessieren euch? (Februar/März 2018)


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wir haben eine neue Umfrage: Print: Welche Themen interessieren euch? (Februar/März 2018)


Meine Stimme habt ihr wieder mal


----------



## Cleriker (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie gut funktioniert dieses FuzeDrive for RyZen, dass AMD anbietet. Lohnt sich so etwas privat? Wenn ich in die Signaturen schaue, gibt's viele User die den SSD Trend mitgemacht haben und Stück für Stück von 64ern über 128er usw. immer wieder dazugesteckt haben. Theoretisch wären genau diese User die richtige Kundschaft, da wenn es denn funktioniert, diese Technologie eine vernünftige Einbindung dieser kleinen Laufwerke ermöglichen könnte. 
Bitte testet das einmal ausführlich, oder schreibt mir was ihr davon haltet.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich sehe da prinzipiell beim kombinieren von SSDs erst mal keinen Unterschied zu den normalen virtuellen Laufwerken von Windows.
Und das Mischen mit HDDs ist halt wieder die Cache-Anwendung mit bekannten Vor- und Nachteilen.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Exakt darum gehts mir ja. Das ist prinzipiell nicht sonderlich neu. Aus irgendeinem Grund meint der Hersteller aber dafür etwas anbieten zu wollen und jetzt könnte getestet werden was diese Lösung besser macht, oder eben nicht.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Dieses Quartal soll Vermintide 2 erscheinen. Bitte einen Techniktest einplanen. Der Vorgänger kam terminlich schon unter die Räder.



Termin steht fest:

  8. März 2018


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. März 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test des Liquid.cool Vortex One Advanced DIY 240mm Water Cooling Kit.

Liquid.cool Vortex One Advanced DIY 240mm Water Cooling Kit


Test des 

WCUK Spec 360LS Illusion - Black Ice Professional Watercooling Kit - ECO

+ Liquid.cool Strike ONE CPU Waterblock


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. März 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Zur nächsten Ausgabe wird das nichts, aber ich werde ein Auge auf Liqudi.Cool behalten und sie nach Möglichkeit in kommenden Wasserkühlungstests berücksichtigen. (Im Moment ist die Verfügbarkeit in D/A/CH noch sehr eingeschränkt.) Kits stehen für dieses Jahr weit oben auf der Prioritätenliste.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. März 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vergleich AiO bzw. Kit-Wakü   * vs. *   190€ Custom Wakü:


3x http://www.ir-dichtungstechnik.de/sh...oducts_id=2793 
https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product...oducts_id=3670 
https://www.caseking.de/magicool-dcp...-wapu-109.html
https://www.caseking.de/magicool-cop...-wara-093.html
3x https://www.caseking.de/scythe-kazef...-lusy-115.html
https://www.caseking.de/aqua-compute...-wazu-191.html
2x https://www.caseking.de/mayhems-ultr...-wazu-660.html
6x https://www.caseking.de/anschluss-1-...-wasc-075.html


----------



## Rocketeer67 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde Tipps, Tricks etc. für den Aufbau einer Custom Wassserkühlung begrüßen. Mal so die Komponenten vorstellen, Hersteller vergleichen, Vor-/Nachteile einzelner Hersteller ...


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. März 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wÃ¼nscht ihr euch fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Raff testet auf seiner Vega FE GPU-Only Kühler:

- Universeel GPU Core Water Block kopen bij HighFlow.nl

- Titan TTC-SC07TZ VGA-Kuhler mit 2x 95mm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## cwtotal (21. März 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi, ein Coffeelake undervolting Artikel wäre super, so wie ihr ihn schon einmal kürzlich mit den Vorgängermodellen hattet.  Interessant wäre auch wieviel Vcore maximal nötig ist, damit z.B. ein i7-8700 seinen 4,3Ghz All Core Turbo schafft und auch den 4,6Ghz Single Core Turbo hält.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. März 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Zur nächsten Ausgabe wird das nichts, aber ich werde ein Auge auf Liqudi.Cool behalten und sie nach Möglichkeit in kommenden Wasserkühlungstests berücksichtigen. (Im Moment ist die Verfügbarkeit in D/A/CH noch sehr eingeschränkt.) Kits stehen für dieses Jahr weit oben auf der Prioritätenliste.



6,50€ Versand für Pakete bis 5kg, 2 Tage Lieferzeit aus den Niederlanden. Geht doch.


----------



## Abductee (10. April 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könntet ihr euch mal ein paar Programme ansehen um Sensordaten vom PC auf dem Smartphone/Tablet darzustellen?
Ein altes Smartphone hat ja bald jeder daheim rumliegen, so könnte man dem alten Zeug einen neuen Nutzen geben.

Für HWiNFO gäbs einen kleinen Webserver wo man am Smartphone nur den Browser starten muss.
Introducing : Remote Sensor Monitor - A RESTful Web Server
HWiNFO32/64 - Extensions

Von AIDA64 ähnlich: 
RemoteSensor LCD for smartphones and tablets - General Discussion - AIDA64 Discussion Forum

Mit OpenHardwareMonitor soll es auch möglich sein:
Monitoring via Smartphone - ComputerBase Forum

Richtige Apps:
Logitech: Arx Control - de-at
NZXT: https://camwebapp.com/
Roccat: https://www.roccat.org/de-AT/Products/Gaming-Software/Power-Grid/Home/


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Ich würde Tipps, Tricks etc. für den Aufbau einer Custom Wassserkühlung begrüßen. Mal so die Komponenten vorstellen, Hersteller vergleichen, Vor-/Nachteile einzelner Hersteller ...



Dazu gab es mal ein Sonderheft, ist noch gar nicht so lange her. 
Wasserkuhlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts nicht verpassen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. April 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vorsicht, heiß und fettig! Wir haben für euch eine neue Umfrage aus der Fritteuse geangelt: Print: Welche Themen interessieren euch? (April/Mai 2018)


----------



## Rocketeer67 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das Heft bzw. pdf habe ich. Seit Nov. 2016 ist aber schon wieder ein wenig her. Es hat sich schon etwas getan. Z.B. die GPU's waren noch die Maxwell, jetzt ist selbst Pascal schon wieder auf dem Abflug ...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. April 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Das Heft bzw. pdf habe ich. Seit Nov. 2016 ist aber schon wieder ein wenig her. Es hat sich schon etwas getan. Z.B. die GPU's waren noch die Maxwell, jetzt ist selbst Pascal schon wieder auf dem Abflug ...



Ein GPU-Wasserkühler-Test ist fest eingeplant für dieses Jahr. 
Unser Problem ist im Moment ein Testunterbau, für den auch tatsächlich noch eine größere Zahl von Leuten Kühler sucht. "Inzwischen ist selbst Pascal schon wieder auf dem Abflug"...


----------



## Rocketeer67 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Naja, noch ist Pascal ja aktuell. Falls es nicht AMD sein soll ( nicht bei mir ). Bei mir WIRD es: Rampage VI Extreme, I9-7980XE, Titan Xp und ein Phanteks Enthoo Elite. Dort ist viel Platz für eine wunderbare Custom Wakü. Bevor ein Pascal Nachfolger auftaucht soll es bereits laufen. So als Hinweis: Phanteks hat inzwischen auch sehr ansehnliche Wakü-Komponenten. Der Wasserkühler für die Titan / 1080Ti siehr richtig gut aus!
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass das Thema Wasserkühlungen stark im Kommen ist. Das Thema ist doch so vielschichtig und es gibt extrem viele neue Produkte, die es zu testen lohnt! 
Irgendwann ist bei Luftkühlung auch mechanisch mal Schluß, da bei hoher TDP viele Monsterkühler kaum in die "normalen" Gehäuse passen.  

Wartet mal mit dem Test nicht mehr so lange, das Jahr ist schon wieder zu 1/3 rum.


----------



## Ampre (19. April 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir gerne Mal eine GPU Architektur Test wünschen bei dem man Gewisse Dinge Schwächen der GPU testet. Z.B. indem man alles in einem Game deaktiviert und dann die Features einzeln einschaltet.

Wie z.B. indem man dann, nachdem man alles abgeschaltet hat, nur die Feature aktiviert die die Polygonen Zahl erhöht um zu sehen ob das Frontend  limitiert.

Würde dann folgendes Testen:
- Polygonen
- Tesselation
- Polygonen+Tesselation
- Texturen
- Shader Effekte
- Effekte die Rops belasten


----------



## Rolk (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen Test zu StoreMI wünschen. 

Ausserdem einen Soundtest zu aktuellen Mainboards mit qualitativ etwas gehobenem Onboardsound. Schwerpunkt X470, aber auch die neuen "günstigen" Intel Chipsätze.


----------



## zael84 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es wäre mal schön wenn ihr einen komplett Budget PC (Eigenbau) mit Peripherie und Monitor mal vorstellen könntet. Für jemanden der z.B. 800€ ,1000€  und 1500 € zur Verfügung hat...
Welche Maus, Tastatur,Monitor,Boxen, Headset und natürlich der Rechner an sich? Denke das würde sehr interessant für viele Leute sein.


----------



## BikeRider (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir das Thema TPM-Modul(e) im PC
Dieses Thema interessiert mich, weil ich mir eigentlich einen
PCGH-PC kaufen möchte und eben solch ein Modul in einen PCGH-PC verbaut ist
Die meisten Suchergebnisse zum Thema TPM-Modul sind schon einige Jahre alt und ein aktueller Artikel von PCGH wäre toll.
Am besten auch gleich die Antwort, warum in PCGH-PCs solch ein Modul zum Einsatz kommt und ob in nahe Zukunft alle PCGH-PCs mit solch einen Modul bestückt sein werden.


----------



## Rolk (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Einen Vergleich zwischen Ryzen 5 1600 +  Ryzen 5 2600 die im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten eines günstigeren Mainboards optimiert wurden (Speichertakt incl.) und einem i5 8400 der auf einem einfachen B360/H370 Board steckt.


----------



## Abductee (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Vielleicht kommt ihr ja an ein Testmuster vom Silverstone NJ450-SXL.
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.INTRODUCTION：NJ450-SXL
Ein passives SFXL-Netzteil hört sich spannend an.

Ein Test von Pico-PSU's wäre auch schön


----------



## Rolk (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich staune gerade das Ihr noch etwas zu Kingdom Come: Deliverance gebracht habt. Wenn Ihr so viel Zeit habt , kommt dann auch noch ein Test zum gestern erschienenen Space Hulk: Deathwing - Enhanced Edition?​


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hehe, Zeit. Guter Witz. Ich kann da ehrlich sein: Wir haben vieles, aber gewiss keinen Leerlauf. Und im Falle KCD haben wir nicht einen Messwert speziell für den Artikel erstellt. Die Werte waren einfach im Rahmen des normalen Indizierens von CPUs und GPUs da und mussten "nur" extrahiert und in eine ansprechende Form nebst Prosa gepresst werden. Space Hulk befindet sich dummerweise in keinem PCGH-Index ... aber einen Blick ist's dennoch wert. Wir schaffen derzeit aber nicht alle Spiele, die wir gerne testen würden.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich weis das war ein selten schlechter Scherz mit der Zeit. Gehört Space Hulk: Deathwing - Enhanced Edition zufällig zu den Spielen die Ihr schafft? ​


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir eigentlich nur eines in der nächsten Ausgabe. Tests von den "richtig billigen" 27" 4k 144 Hz, HDR, G-Sync Monitoren.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei der letzten Ausgabe hattet ihr doch ein Auswahl-Menü, was ihr bringen könntet. Meine Wünsche habe ich schon zur letzten Ausgabe geschrieben, mir fällt eigentlich nicht ständig ein Haufen neuer Fragen ein ... 
Passend zum 25.06. bietet sich vielleicht noch das Thema DSGVO und die Schlußfolgerungen / Umsetzungen für die EDV-Branche / Websitebetreiber an. 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es jede Menge Hard- und Software gibt, die mein Verhalten am Computer loggen und übermitteln. Und das dann auch ungefragt, ungewollt oder meine "Zustimmung" im Kleingedruckten in AGB's auf Seite 2788 versteckt ...


----------



## BikeRider (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



BikeRider schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir das Thema TPM-Modul(e) im PC
> Dieses Thema interessiert mich, weil ich mir eigentlich einen
> PCGH-PC kaufen möchte und eben solch ein Modul in einen PCGH-PC verbaut ist
> Die meisten Suchergebnisse zum Thema TPM-Modul sind schon einige Jahre alt und ein aktueller Artikel von PCGH wäre toll.
> Am besten auch gleich die Antwort, warum in PCGH-PCs solch ein Modul zum Einsatz kommt und ob in nahe Zukunft alle PCGH-PCs mit solch einen Modul bestückt sein werden.



Ich pusche dieses Thema noch einmal.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gern eine Übersicht von hardplastik mousepads bis 40 Euro. Genauer gesagt einfach welche die auch auf LAN mal auf dem Sofa, oder dem Schoß funktionieren. Bisher hatte ich ein func industries 1030. So langsam will das aber in Rente.


----------



## Tweakit (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallöchen, vielleicht mal was über den Gebrauchtteile-Markt? Also welche Grafikkarten bis zu welchem Preis zu empfehlen sind, etc. pp .... Grüße Bzw. Aufrüstratgeber, also nach Sockel etc. aufgegliedert ...


----------



## McZonk (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Test von Samsungs OEM-Speicherriegeln. Insbesondere die Exemplare mit den neuen C-Dies: PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise fur PC-Spiele und Hardware


----------



## Vhailor (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*Sound*
In der nächsten Ausgabe wird auch wieder das Thema Sound behandelt. Dies wird aber offenbar wieder ein Aufguss (nicht böse gemeint) der letzten Ausführungen. Sprich 2-3 Seiten für das Thema Soundkarten mit Standardtext plus 2-3 Standardboxen. Das ist mir persönlich viel zu wenig und beleuchtet das Thema Sound leider auch nur vom Namen her.
Zum einen würde ich gerne vom Umfang her mehr lesen. Sprich mehr aktuell verfügbare *Soundkarten* im Vergleich, nicht nur 1-2. Ebenso bei den Boxen. Hier könnte man dann eine Serie draus machen und bspw. mehrere aktive und Standard-Regal*boxen* vergleichen. Das dann vll auch im Preisbereich bis ~800 Euro. Sprich da wo es Sinn macht, ohne gleich Nieren verkaufen zu müssen. Erweitern könnte man das mit passenden *Subwoofern*.
Hinzu kommt etwas, das seit jeher kaum bis gar nicht beleuchtet wird: *USB-DACs*. Preisbereich bis vll ~500 Euro. Dazu noch Ausführungen zum Zubehör: Macht ein hochwertiges *Kabel* Sinn? Was steckt hinter der Interferenzen-Theorie zwischen den Komponenten? Welcher Boxen-*Aufbau* macht Sinn? Worin unterscheiden sich *Anschlüsse*? Und natürlich der Ausblick: Warum passiert so wenig auf dem Soundkarten-Markt?

Fazit Sound: Wenn, dann richtig und bitte keine Lückenfüller-Beiträge mit 2 Produkten. Dann lieber weglassen. Mir wird ehrlich gesagt schlecht, wenn ich schon wieder „Karte vs. Onboard“ lese. Kalter Kaffee, sorry.

*Linux*
Eine Serie mit 2-3 seitenlangen Ausführungen über den Tellerrand sind ja schön und willkommen. Aber dann darf auch erstmal wieder Schluss sein. Die Ankündigung, das evtl. öfter zu bringen geht völlig in die falsche Richtung. Dann wäre es folgerichtig das auch mit MacOS oder sonstigen Minderheiten zu tun. Und am Ende haben wir dann einen bunten Strauß „irgendwas“, der niemandem richtig hilft. Ich kenne nicht alle Zeitschriften auswendig, aber bin sicher, dass Linux-Nutzer dort auch fündig werden. Sollen sie diese Zeitschriften eben zusätzlich kaufen, aber nicht dieses Medium (PCGH) verwässern.

*Mainboards*
Es ist noch gar nicht lange her, da wurde ein riesen Mainboard-Test proklamiert. Super, mega. Und am Ende waren es wieder einmal 138 ATX Bretter, 2 mATX und zeeero (0) ITX. Das ist leider die Regel. Auch wenn ich es schon seit 6-7 Jahren nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann, werden die riesen Formate scheinbar immernoch am stärksten nachgefragt. Aber muss man kleinere Mainboards deswegen dauerhaft so abstrafen?

*SFF/ITX*
Wo ich grade beim Thema bin… Auch wenn diese Formfaktoren schon ewig alt sind, so hats gefühlt bis zum Bitfenix Prodigy anno 2012 gedauert, bis die breite Masse und PCGH davon Wind bekommen hat. Nochmal 5 Jahre später wächst dann langsam auch die Berichterstattung für das Thema in der PCGH. Siehe aktuelle ITX Karten und zuletzt SFF Gehäuse – Sehr gut! Aber was wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich an Carsten und seinem neuen DAN A4 v2 lag.
Hier hätte ich mir einen wesentlich(!) früheren Start ins Thema gewünscht und generell mehr Beiträge zu SFF. Beispielweise Lüfterroundups. Ich lese immer nur Standard 25/120/140mm. Wo bleiben Tests zu bspw. 92ern oder welche mit bis zu 15mm Bauhöhe?

*Gehäuse*
Nochmal kurz SFF. In den Jahren zuvor wurden gefühlt immer nur riesen Bunker getestet. Meinetwegen. Blätter ich eben 10 Seiten weiter. Aber kleinere Formate kamen unter die Räder. Erfreulich, dass es zumindest kürzlich eine Brise ITX in der PCGH gab. Bitte nicht wieder aus den Augen verlieren.

*Kühler*
Mag sein, dass mir das nur so vorkommt. Aber in meiner Erinnerung gibt’s keinen aktuellen vernünftigen Top-Blower / SFF Test. Nicht jeder hat Interesse an 30 hohen Tower-Kühlern  .

*Monitore*
Der Test in der aktuellen Ausgabe ist echt super, umfang- und aufschlussreich. Gerne mehr davon – sprich mehr Monitore und auch die Deutlichkeit im Test. Bitte nicht auf 2 Seiten abwatschen, wenn man das Thema behandelt.
Hier bietet sich iwann vll auch ein Marktüberblick an: Panels, wer fertigt was, ist AOC noch AOC, Philips noch Philips, was steckt hinter einer RGBW Matrix – betrifft das auch Monitore, etc pp

*Maus / Tastatur*
Jawoll, der nächste Test von x mechanischen Tastaturen im Grand Canyon Format. Mag sein, dass 90% der Leute die nutzen…aber in jeder Ausgabe ein bröckchenweiser Test?! Ich würde mir hier wenigstens hin und wieder auch mal Tastaturen vom Schlage Logitech Illuminated und co freuen. Ähnlich die Master Mäuse von Logi. Nicht jeder hat Lust auf 180 Tasten-Multiplayer-Mäuse mit 8GB Makro-Speicher  .
Hierzu bietet sich evtl. auch irgendwann wieder ein Überblick der Sensor-Technologien an.

*Grafikkarten*
Zuletzt, als es noch was zu berichten gab, ein sehr erfreuliches Thema! Ich habe mich sehr über die Nahaufnahmen zur zerlegten EVGA gefreut. Ebenso finde ich den lebensgroßen Abdruck der aktuellen ITX-Karte super und dazu die Beleuchtung der jeweiligen Kühler. Gerne viel mehr davon, wenns soweit ist.
Achja – könnt ihr bitte dann auch immer explizit erwähnen, ob es Kupfer oder legierte Kühlerauflagen sind?

*Business*
IoT war ein super Ansatz. Da eure Leserschaft sicher auch beruflich oft in diesen Branchen unterwegs ist, können Berichte dazu sicher helfen. Bspw. setzt DHL in Warenhäusern auf AR, oder wie funktioniert M2M in der Industrie, was ist Industrie 4.0 bzw. wo findet sich da Computertechnik wieder?
Oder analog zum Mining: Blockchains in Berufen – wo eingesetzt und wie können Unternehmen profitieren?
Auch hier könnte man eine Serie von machen: Computertechnik in der Business-/ Berufswelt.

*Sonstiges*
Super fände ich das dauerhafte Abdrucken einer aktuellen Roadmap auf der CPU / GPU Startseite. Muss ja nicht riesig sein.
Wie wäre es mit Interaktion? Man könnte kleine QR Codes einbinden, die ergänzende Online-Artikel, Videos oder Umfragen auf PCGH.de verlinken (sofern bei Druck schon vorhanden)?
Apropos Video: Himmel hilf, bitte ersetzt eeendlich euren Video-Player hier !

*Fazit*
Das ist mir grade nur so auf die schnelle eingefallen und entspricht meiner Wahrnehmung. Manches bewusst leicht überzogen, manches sicher auch übersehen. Das liegt dann aber daran, dass ich in meiner Erinnerung zuletzt immer seitenweise Berichte zu ATX Brettern, Tastaturkloppern und Gigantogehäusen weggeblättert habe. Wäre dann keine Absicht  .
Zudem, wenn testen, dann bitte ausführlich. Ich finde es immer wirklich sehr ärgerlich, wenn ein Thema behandelt wird und nach 2-3 Seiten zuende ist (davon noch eine komplett Werbung). Sprich Sound oder der hyper mega Mainboard Test ohne ITX oder oder...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kleines Feedback aus den Bereichen Mainboard & Kühlung:
Größere Top-Down-Kühler werden in regulären Übersichten immer mal wieder mitgetestet, zuletzt in der 05/2018 der Shadow Rock TF2 (auch im Nachtest der 08/2018 vertreten), davor in der 04/2016 Noctuas C14S und Cryorigs C1. Da diese Kühler aber allesamt schlechter abschneiden als Tower-Kühler gleicher Bauhöhe (und auch die Spannungswandlerkühlung nicht verbessern – siehe PCGH 03/2018), fordere ich sie tatsächlich bewusst in nur geringe Anzahl an. Für flache Kühler einschließlich Top-Down-Modellen gab es dagegen in der 10/2017 einen eigenen Artikel mit speziell angepasstem Test-System.

Vergleichbare Specials für Mini-ITX-Mainboards sind seit längerem angedacht, aber wie du selbst sagst: Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Nischenthema und ich könnte zwar gelegentlich einzelne ITX-Exemplare mittesten, der letzte Platz wäre diesen gegen die ATX-Konkurrenz aber garantiert. Ein faires ITX-Special mit drei bis vier Mainboards je Sockel bindet dagegen die Mainboard-Testkapazitäten eines halben Jahres und bietet nicht einmal eine Auswahl für alle Anwendungsgebiete. Der Eindruck von "128 ATX-Tests" täuscht nämlich leider. 2017 habe ich beispielsweise pro Hersteller und I/O-Hub nicht einmal je ein Mainboard testen können – kein Wunder bei fünf Plattform-Launches allein 2017, von denen drei wenn nicht vier auch noch über mehrere Preisklassen verteilt waren. Nicht nur die Mehrheit der Leser wünscht sich dabei jeweils ATX-Tests, auch die Hersteller bieten zum Anfang einer Generation vor allem, in vielen Fällen sogar ausschließlich ATX-Modelle an.

Ich hoffe, dass sich diesen Herbst endlich eine Lücke bieten wird. Bedingung ist aber, dass Intel und AMD für Sockel 2066 respektive TR4 nur neue CPUs und keine neue I/O-Hub-Generation herausbringen – das wären nach H370/B360, X470 und den absehbaren B450 und Z390 dann nämlich schon wieder (ATX-)Mainboard-Vergleich Nummer fünf und sechs für dieses Jahr. (Respektive sechs und sieben, wenn man Threadripper aus der 02/18 mitzählt, den ich 2017 nicht mehr geschafft habe.)


----------



## Vhailor (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Absolut, ich bin da auch bei dir. Wenn ich könnte, würde ich mir auch einen schicken Tower auf die CPU setzen (geht aber nicht^^) Die Marktgegebenheiten sind eindeutig -  wenn ich sie auch echt nicht nachvollziehen kann. Aber gut, man muss  sich ja nur meine Sig anschaun und weiß, dass ich mit ATX, 50l Gehäusen  und dergleichen nichts anfangen kann  . Danke btw für die Stellungnahme.

Vereinzelte Mittests von Produkten des Interesses verschwinden aber leider in Wahrnehmung, wenn dagegen x Produkte des Nicht-Interesses stehen. Daher finde ich dedizierte "Specials" auch so schick. Das macht es auch einfacher sich die Informationen später in 1-2 PCGHs und nicht in 5 wieder anzulesen. So sehe ich das zumindest . Ich würde auch gerne was zur Ausgabe 10/2017 sagen (11 und 12 liegen hier) aber besagte ist scheinbar ins Altpapier gewandert  .
Nebenbei: Es geht ja auch gar nicht um letzte Plätze oder schlechteres Abschneiden, der Vergleich wäre unangebracht, da das Resultat vorher klar ist. Sondern nur darum, dass User in deren Gehäuse/Anwendung keine Wakü/Tower Kühler oder ATX Brett passt in einer guten Zeitschrift entsprechend relativiertes Material bzw. Tests zum Lesen haben.

Meine Wahrnehmung mischt sich aber auch mit Print-Eindrücken aus den letzten ~10 Jahren. Nicht nur bezogen auf die letzten. Wobei grade die letzten beiden Jahre in Sachen ITX-Boards - vor allem bei AMD-Usern - sicher anders erhofft wurden. Insofern Verständins dafür.

Haha, na ich hoffe mit dir. Du hast echt gut zu tun  .

Das Schöne ist ja aber (Licht am Ende des Tunnels), dass durch Anti-Multi-GPU, M.2/3 Massenspeicher, HBM und co, geringere Leistungsaufnahmen/Abwärme, effiziente SFX-Netzteile und passende Gehäuse wie DAN A4 oder M1, sich eine vernünftige Bewegung in die richtige () Richtung eingestellt hat. Vll dauert es einfach nochmal 5 Jahre, bis die Nische erwachsen wird und mehr Beachtung findet...


----------



## Rolk (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Also ich freue mich schon auf den Kalten Kaffee "onboardsound vs Karte". Vorausgesetzt die Auswahl stimmt und es wurden Mainboards heraus gesucht die auch etwas können. Brauchbarer Onboardsound ist nun wirklich nichts womit wir schon überversorgt sind.


----------



## Kognito (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



BikeRider schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir das Thema TPM-Modul(e) im PC
> Dieses Thema interessiert mich, weil ich mir eigentlich einen
> PCGH-PC kaufen möchte und eben solch ein Modul in einen PCGH-PC verbaut ist
> Die meisten Suchergebnisse zum Thema TPM-Modul sind schon einige Jahre alt und ein aktueller Artikel von PCGH wäre toll.
> Am besten auch gleich die Antwort, warum in PCGH-PCs solch ein Modul zum Einsatz kommt und ob in nahe Zukunft alle PCGH-PCs mit solch einen Modul bestückt sein werden.



Klasse Thema
Würde ich mir auch als Thema wünschen
Ich möchte mir auch einen PC von pcgh kaufen, aber nich mit so nem teil.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände mal einen Vergleich der verfügbaren Custom Modelle interessant und zwar Hersteller übergreifend in der jeweiligen Preisklasse.
Wie schlägt sich eine 1070ti Strixx gegen eine Vega 56 Nitro+, oder eine 1080 KFA2 gegen eine V64 von Gigabyte.
Aber auch der Vergleich der guten 1070er Customs gegen die 1070ti wäre interessant da diese ja keine Werksübertaktung haben.

Die Amis sagen ja immer, the biggest bang for my bucks, daher fände ich diesen Herstellerübergreifenden Vergleich mal interessant.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Konkurrenz hat ein interessantes Thema angestoßen welches aber noch eine Menge Detailierungspotenzial bietet:
HDR-Benchmarks auf AMD- & Nvidia-Grafikkarten (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
Meine Annahme war eigentlich auch immer, dass das Ausgabeziel des Tone-Mapping keinen Einfluss auf die Leistung hat. Das scheint bei NV aber garnicht der Fall zu sein.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Konkurrenz hat ein interessantes Thema angestoßen welches aber noch eine Menge Detailierungspotenzial bietet:
> HDR-Benchmarks auf AMD- & Nvidia-Grafikkarten (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
> Meine Annahme war eigentlich auch immer, dass das Ausgabeziel des Tone-Mapping keinen Einfluss auf die Leistung hat. Das scheint bei NV aber garnicht der Fall zu sein.



Moin und danke, Olstyle,

Wo genau siehst Du denn das Potenzial für mehr Details?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Etwas die Architekturen durchmischen. In dem Test verliert eine notorisch schlecht ausgelastete Karte keine Leistung während das Modell was dafür bekannt ist eigentlich über seinen Rohrleistungsdaten zu perfromen mehr Leistung braucht. 
Aber heißt das die TI schüttelt HDR auch aus dem Ärmel? Und was ist eigentlich mit Polaris.

Von einem Ansatz einer technischen Erklärung mal ganz abgesehen. CB eröffnet ja auch mit "sollte keinen Unterschied machen", misst anschließend aber einen ohne auch nur eine Hypothese was gerade schief gelaufen ist.


----------



## rk81 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen Test von AM4 MATX Mainboards wünschen. Mit B450 kommen ja ein paar neue bzw. überarbeitete Varianten auf den Markt. Und gerade wann man ein kleines System bauen und kein ITX Mainboard verwenden möchte, fällt die Wahl noch immer schwer.
Klar gibt es ein sehr gute ITX Boards, aber der Hauptnachteil dabei ist, dass es keines mit 4 RAM Plätzen gibt und man so an 32GB RAM als Maximum gebunden ist.


----------



## ACDSee (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

- Retrogaming unter Windows 10
-- Wie bekommt man alte Spiele zum laufen (Tutorial und Programmtipps zum Einrichten von virtuellen Maschinen)


----------



## Leo-Nardo (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fänd einen großen test mit Radiatoren sehr schön. Der letzte war im Februar 2015, das ist mehr als drei Jahre her. Es hat sich viel getan. Die damals getesteten Radis sind nicht mehr zu bekommen und die Nachfolger sind teilweise sehr anders aufgebaut (Lamellenabstände usw)


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Radis sind halt extrem langlebig. Ich habe selbst z.B. noch nie einen Radi ersetzt, nur irgendwann mal mehr Fläche hinzugefügt. Im Rahmen so eines Tests könnte man natürlich versuchen herauszufinden ob es vielleicht doch lohnt. Also z.B. alter Magicool Triple+ein 120er extra vs. aktuelle Triple. Ich würde auf ersteren tippen.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



> - Retrogaming unter Windows 10
> -- Wie bekommt man alte Spiele zum laufen (Tutorial und Programmtipps zum Einrichten von virtuellen Maschinen)                        ​



Da schließe ich mich an. Thematisch würde ich eine Erweiterung des Themas um Emulatoren und deren grafische Oberflächen gut finden, z.B. DOS-BOX mit D-Fend etc.

Bei virtuellen Maschienen wäre insbesondere die Einrichtung von Hardware wichtig. Soundblaster, Joystick, usw.


----------



## rolli (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich habe einen Themen-Vorschlag für den Phil:
Vergleich der Treiber verschiedener Soundkarten-Hersteller.
Ich bin vor einigen Jahren von Creative zu Asus (Xonar DX) gewechselt, weil die Creative-Treiber damals so grauenhaft waren.
Immer wieder wurde alles auf Default zurückgesetzt.
Das nervt tierisch, wenn man sein 5.1-System feinjustiert hat. 
Das dürfte so um 2010/2011 gewesen sein.
Kann man Creative inzwischen wieder benutzen, ohne Tobsuchtsanfälle zu bekommen?

Und vor allem: Welche Karten sind problemlos mit Windows 10 nutzbar?
Spätestens im Januar 2020 ist Windows 7 ja reif für die Ablöse.

Ich hab mein 5.1-System noch "oldschool" analog an der Soundkarte hängen. Solange die Boxen leben, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin!

Tatsächlich befindet sich ein Artikel namens "Soundtreiber konfigurieren" bereits seit einigen Monaten auf dem Plan. Wahrscheinlicher Vollzug: schon in der PCGH 10/2018.   Da können wir auch auf das Thema Zukunft eingehen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Zwischenanmerkung von jemandem, der seit 2014 eine Soundblaster Z unter Windows 7 nutzt: Bei mir kommt es vielleicht 1-2 mal im Jahr vor, dass die Pegelanpassung des Lautsprechersetups verloren geht. Möglicherweise durch andere Hardware-Änderungen oder wenn ein neuer Grafikkartenteiber mal wieder der Meinung ist, dass Standard-Audiogerät zu ändern. Wenn man sich die Werte einmal notiert, ist das eine Sache von 60 Sekunden.


----------



## Abductee (12. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könnt ihr bitte das neue Energiesparprofil von Windows 10 "Ultimate Performance" benchmarken?


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (12. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin,

ich würde mir mal wieder einen großen Test zu Soundsystemen wünschen. Bitte nicht nur die extrem teuren Modelle, sondern auch das untere Spektrum bis 150 €, vor allem auch kompakte Systeme.


----------



## Abductee (14. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mit dem Threadripper könntet ihr so was mal nachbauen:
YouTube
Mehrere Spieler auf einem Rig dank Virtualisierung. 
Unraid hat einen Testzeitraum, da sollten keine zusätzlichen Kosten anfallen.


----------



## Cleriker (18. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi,

ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr das FSP Hydro PTM+ mal testen könntet. Das hier: ich bin ein Netzteil, klick mich!


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Konkurrenz hat ein interessantes Thema angestoßen welches aber noch eine Menge Detailierungspotenzial bietet:
> HDR-Benchmarks auf AMD- & Nvidia-Grafikkarten (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
> Meine Annahme war eigentlich auch immer, dass das Ausgabeziel des Tone-Mapping keinen Einfluss auf die Leistung hat. Das scheint bei NV aber garnicht der Fall zu sein.


Die anscheinend durchaus bekannten Leistungsunterschiede hat NV mit der Entscheidung beim Vergleich 1080/2080 immer HDR an zu machen IMO nochmal unterstrichen.
Hab ich was verpasst oder gab es dazu immer noch weder ein Update bei CB noch eine Behandlung bei euch?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin!

In der bald kommenden Ausgabe 10/2018 haben wir einen ganz frischen Artikel zum Thema HDR und Performance auf AMD/Nvidia. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (26. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> In der bald kommenden Ausgabe 10/2018 haben wir einen ganz frischen Artikel zum Thema HDR und Performance auf AMD/Nvidia.
> 
> ...



Die neue Ausgabe wird immer Interessanter 
Vegaspecial, neuer Morpheus und HDR Test. Spitze!


----------



## alalcoolj (26. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bitte mal testen was es damit auf sich hat...

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafikkarten-Grafikkarte-97980/News/Freesync-Nvidia-Trick-1263739/


----------



## Rolk (26. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bitte in einem eigenen Test nachstellen. 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafikkarten-Grafikkarte-97980/News/Freesync-Nvidia-Trick-1263739/


----------



## alalcoolj (26. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Bitte in einem eigenen Test nachstellen.
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafikkarten-Grafikkarte-97980/News/Freesync-Nvidia-Trick-1263739/



s.o.


----------



## Homerclon (26. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und gleich prüfen, ob man anstatt einer APU auch eine Radeon GraKa nutzen kann. Umgekehrt (GSync und Radeon, mit dem Umweg über GeForce) am besten auch gleich.


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde folgendes interessieren. Wie handhabt Ihr in Zukunft in eurem Grafikkarten Index die Founders von Nvidia?
Die Karte läuft ja nicht mit Referenztakt sondern ist bereits übertaktet und das bei einem sehr teuren Kühldesign.
Das würde den Index meiner Meinung nach leicht verzerren da die RTX Karten dadurch bevorteilt sind in Zahlen im Index.
Ein Käufer der euer Magazin z.B. extra wegen den neuen Karten holt, würde einen verzerrten Eindruck vom Leistungsabstand der RTX Karten gegenüber den Vorgängern sowie den AMD Karten erhalten.
Wollt Ihr die Founders dann ähnlich wie die Vega LC gesondert abbilden und was soll dann als Referenzkarte herhalten?
Wenn man diesem Punkt nicht betrachtet entsteht ein falscher Eindruck bzgl. der Leistung wie ich finde, es ist zu erwarten das die Founders sich mit den besten Customs messen lassen kann.

Habt Ihr euch darüber bereits Gedanken gemacht?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die aktuellen Karten laufen doch auch in der Regel deutlich über dem Referenz Takt, zumindest wenn sie nicht zu warm wird. Warum sollte man da jetzt einen Unterschied machen?


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Karten laufen doch auch in der Regel deutlich über dem Referenz Takt, zumindest wenn sie nicht zu warm wird. Warum sollte man da jetzt einen Unterschied machen?



Es sind trotzdem Referenzdesigns mit Referenztakt. Die neuen Fouders verwenden ein oppulentes Kühldesig jenseits der ;eistungsfähigkeit bisheriger Referenzen und stellen damit ein Nvoum dar. Außerdem laufen die neuen Founders nicht mit Referenztakt.Das ist schon ein unterschied, das wäre so wie wenn man die Vega im Index mit der Nitro aufnimmt und die 1080er als Founders. Das macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich halte die "werkseitige Übertaktung" immer noch für reines Marketing. Nvidia spricht von +90 MHz, was den Basistakt beträfe. Das wird bei Frequenzen um 2 GHz rein gar nichts am Gesamtbild ändern. Der Wegfall des Temperaturlimits aus der Gleichung hingegen schon. Lasst die Karten erst mal hier sein. Dann testen wir in Ruhe. Und dann fallen Entscheidungen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Abductee (29. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich seh da keinen Unterschied zu den letzten Generationen seit Einführung eines Boost-Taktes.
Bei den Benchmarkbalken wird einfach wie bisher darunter die Taktfrequenz geschrieben.


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich halte die "werkseitige Übertaktung" immer noch für reines Marketing. Nvidia spricht von +90 MHz, was den Basistakt beträfe. Das wird bei Frequenzen um 2 GHz rein gar nichts am Gesamtbild ändern. Der Wegfall des Temperaturlimits aus der Gleichung hingegen schon. Lasst die Karten erst mal hier sein. Dann testen wir in Ruhe. Und dann fallen Entscheidungen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Das ist mir heue einfach beim Betrachten einer Statistik in den Sinn gekommen. Ich wollte das lediglich mal in den Raum stellen. Im Grunde würde sich Nvidia so beim direkten Vergleich der Founders/Referenz einen Vorteil erschleichen der eigentlich so nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Eine durchgehende Vaporchamber ist ja fast mit einer Wasserkühlung zu vergleichen.
Hinzu kommt das die 2080ti höchstwahrscheinlich den Referenzwert von 100% markieren wird was das ganze nochmal zusätzlich im Index verzerren würde. Aber Ihr macht das schon


----------



## Rocketeer67 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich halte die "werkseitige Übertaktung" immer noch für reines Marketing. Nvidia spricht von +90 MHz, was den Basistakt beträfe. Das wird bei Frequenzen um 2 GHz rein gar nichts am Gesamtbild ändern. Der Wegfall des Temperaturlimits aus der Gleichung hingegen schon. Lasst die Karten erst mal hier sein. Dann testen wir in Ruhe. Und dann fallen Entscheidungen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich würde mir als Teil dieses Tests dann auch Vergleiche mit Spiele/Programmen wünschen, welche Raytracing nicht unterstützen. Was bringen die neuen Karten dort an Mehrleistung. Die Handvoll Spiele mit Raytracing ... naja

Außerdem ist eine sog. werkseitige Übertaktung abNVidia schlichtweg Schwachsinn und reines Marketing. Es ist eben nicht übertaktet. Was ist denn da die Vergleichsebene ? Es gibt ja offensichtlich keine NICHT-"übertakteten" Karten. Alles Blödsinn ...


----------



## Olstyle (29. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Man wird ja nicht für die Karte den Parcours wechseln, also musst du dir im Hinblick auf RT Überbewertung wirklich garkeine Sorgen machen (aber es werden sicher Ein bis Zwei meckern warum RT nicht im Standardparcours ist).


----------



## Rocketeer67 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich finde die Einstellung schonmal goldrichtig - erst mal abwarten, dann testen und dann können wir darüber diskuttieren.  Die Spekulationen nerven nur noch.


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir als Teil dieses Tests dann auch Vergleiche mit Spiele/Programmen wünschen, welche Raytracing nicht unterstützen. Was bringen die neuen Karten dort an Mehrleistung. Die Handvoll Spiele mit Raytracing ... naja
> 
> Außerdem ist eine sog. werkseitige Übertaktung abNVidia schlichtweg Schwachsinn und reines Marketing. Es ist eben nicht übertaktet. Was ist denn da die Vergleichsebene ? Es gibt ja offensichtlich keine NICHT-"übertakteten" Karten. Alles Blödsinn ...



Doch es wird Karten mit Ref.Takt geben. Diese wären dann langsamer als die Indexkarte was die Sache ja noch zusätzlich verschärft. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern das es abgesehen von Minivarianten langsamere Customs gegeben hat als die Referenzkarten.
KFA2 GeForce RTX 2080 8GB | VideoCardz.net
KFA2 GeForce RTX 2080 8GB OC | VideoCardz.net


----------



## Rolk (6. September 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin,

es gibt ja genügend Mainboards mit schwachen bis richtig schlechten Temperaturen an den Spannungswandlern. Kann man daran etwas mit besseren Wärmeleitpads drehen? Wenn ja wäre ein kleiner Test dazu nicht schlecht. Ergänzend dazu vielleicht noch, bringt es etwas bei Grafikkarten nachträglich Wärmeleitpads zwischen PCB und Backplatte anzubringen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. September 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Und dazu welche Wärmeleitpads die besten Werte erzielen!
Scheint so, da gäbe es nix aktuelles... und ob es den Preis auch wirklich Wert ist.
Wlpad Test


----------



## CarstenP70 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich fände mal ein Thema interessant, nämlich welches Board dringend ein BIOS/UEFI-Update braucht und wo man es her kriegt, und welche sonstigen Updates unter Windows 10 und aktuellem Linux dann noch nötig sind, um ein sicheres System zu haben. Mal ab von RTX und fps


----------



## Homerclon (8. September 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Im Zweifelsfalls bei jedem Board ein Update vornehmen. So eine Liste könnte sehr Umfangreich ausfallen, zumal die Recherchearbeit schon sehr Zeitaufwändig wäre.
Die BIOS-Updates bekommt man immer von der gleichen Quelle, dem Mainboard-Hersteller. Einfach die Webseite des Herstellers aufrufen, dort die der Seite des genauen Mainboard-Modells aufrufen und dort im Download-Bereich nach dem aktuellen BIOS suchen.

Win10- bzw. Linux-Updates: jeweils die neuste Version (Beta-Versionen ausgenommen), fertig.


----------



## CarstenP70 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bei Windows kann man das so machen, aber bei Linux? Welches meinst du denn? Wenn du dich auskennst, weißt du, dass etwa Debian mit Updates eher... na ja, sagen wir mal, zähflüssig ist


----------



## Lordac (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Servus,

mich würde folgendes interessieren:

*Refresh "Coffee Lake S"*

 CPU: da ich meinen PC meist länger nutze, stellt sich mir die Frage ob der i5-9600K, i7-9700K, oder i9-9900K die "richtige" Wahl wäre wenn es um einen Spiele-PC geht.
Mainboard: ich habe es nicht so mit dem Übertakten, ich möchte aber zumindest schnellen RAM nutzen, und je nach Sinn/Temperaturentwicklung evtl. den Turbo auf alle Kerne legen. Aus dem Grund will ich mir ein neues Z390-Mainboard kaufen, da interessieren mich Mainboards mit dem Realtek ALC1220 Soundchip, sowie einem M.2-Passivkühler. Ich habe z.B. das  ASRock Z390 Extreme4, ASUS Prime Z390-A oder ASUS ROG Strix Z390-F Gaming im Blick.
RAM: welche RAM-Geschwindigkeit und Latenz ist aus Preis-/Leistungssicht am besten.
Kühllösung: hier interessiert mich wie sich der verlötete Heatspreader auswirkt, und ob man nach wie vor (je nach CPU) ein starke Kühllösung braucht (z.B. Dark Rock Pro 4), auch im Hinblick auf den Turbotakt.

Mir ist klar das viele der Dinge eh pauschal getestet werden wenn neue Mainboards/CPUs auf den Markt kommen, ich wollte die mir wichtigen Punkte aber trotzdem ansprechen.

*Gehäuse: "geschlossene" vs. offene Front
*Da man in Foren und diversen Videos sehr viele verschiedene Meinungen findet, würde ich es gut finden wenn dazu einmal ein konkreter Test gemacht wird - sofern nicht schon vorhanden!

Bei meinem älteren Lian Li PC-60FNB, oder dem aktuellen Fractal Design Meshify C sind die Lufteinlässe für die Frontlüfter sehr offen gehalten, aus vermutlich Designgründen gibt es aber auch Gehäuse wie z.B. das neue be quiet! Silent Base 601, oder auch das beliebte Fractal Design Define R6 bei welchen es nur seitliche Luftöffnungen gibt, die dafür aber über die komplette Höhe vom Gehäuse gehen.

Hier interessiert mich ob es bei gleicher Lüfterbestückung und leistungsstarker Hardware einen Unterschied gibt, und wenn ja wie hoch dieser ist.

In der aktuellen Ausgabe (11/2018) wird dem Silent Base 601 eine gute Kühlleistung bescheinigt, trotzdem werden diese Art von Gehäusen (das Define R6 ist letztlich sehr ähnlich, wenn man den Deckel nicht öffnet) ab und an als "Brutkästen" bezeichnet, welche nicht für leistungsstarke Hardware genutzt werden sollen. 

*Gehäuse: Lüfterbestückung "Out of the box" vs. vermeintlicher "Optimalbestückung"
*In diesem Thema hat sich Frank Stöwer schon dazu geäußert *klick*, und es ist sicher mit viel Aufwand verbunden die Gehäuse mit identischer Lüfterbestückung zu testen, im Idealfall dann auch noch mit den Serien-, und nicht den Referenzlüftern. 

Vielleicht wäre alternativ dazu ein einmaliger Test ganz gut, um die Vor-/Nachteile bei der Lüfterbestückung aufzudecken.

Wie viel bringt ein zweiter/dritter Frontlüfter?
Was bringen die oft kritisierten Deckelschlitze bei den be quiet!-Gehäusen (mit und ohne Lüfter)?
Welches ist die vermeintlich ideale Lüfterbestückung - 2x vorne rein, 1x hinten raus, 1x hinten oben raus?
...

Um einen möglichen Hitzestau oder die Luftbewegung im Allgemeinen zu visualisieren (das wäre toll für die DVD-Ausgabe!) könnte man Rauchtstifte *klick*, oder ähnliches verwenden. 
Ich meine mich dunkel an frühere Ausgaben zu erinnern wo eine Wärmebildkamera zum Einsatz kam, so etwas wäre natürlich auch eine gute Möglichkeit.

Es gibt sicherlich viele Käufer die ein Gehäuse "Out of the Box" nutzen wollen, ich wäre durchaus bereit für eine optimierte Be-/Entlüftung die Serienlüfter komplett zu tauschen, oder durch weitere zu ergänzen. 

Das wären meine Wunschthemen für eine der kommenden Ausgaben!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## wolflux (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin, bei den Videos der Grafikkarten gibt es ja bereits OC. Vorführungen aber für *neuste* CPU unter Wasser/Luft, vermutlich auch eher mit Kompaktwakü., würde ich das auch  sehr begrüssen. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass viele junge Anwender überhaupt nicht wissen was ein CPU-Limit oder eine TDP. , Tjunktion usw. ist.  Was hat der Hersteller  für vorgegbene Werte in den Chips hinterlassen? Die meisten wissen vermutlich nicht einmal das es so etwas gibt, mein Eindruck im Forum. Ausserdem werde ich auch älter. 
Fast täglich wird nur geschrieben, das es so ist wie es ist. Punkt. Etwas mager ohne mehr optische Praxis, da der Nachwuchs ohne Videos scheinbar nicht mehr so richtig checkt was Sache ist. Hier schreibt man 20 mal Wiederholungen und kein Ende in Sicht. Daher  habe ich Zweifel ob die das auch nur lesen was sie sehen, ihr versteht vielleicht was ich meine. Youtube-Generation. . 
MfG .


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hat Stephan nicht mal ein paar Videos dazu gemacht oder waren das nur welche für Neulinge im Forum?


----------



## wolflux (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da fällt mir noch zum CPU OC. ein, man könnte übertakten nur bis maximaler vorgegebener CPU-Vid.
Das bedeutet Mainboard aus einer mittleren Preisklasse auf original UEFI-Einstellung lassen und in 100 MHz Schritten hochtakten , also fast  keine Arbeit. Mehr nicht .
MfG


----------



## Luk45 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde ein Artikel zum Thema "Shared Computing" interessieren. Unsere Computer-Hardware wird immer potenter und steht wie zB. Autos die meiste Zeit ungenutzt in der Gegend rum. Beim Auto kommt so langsam das Car-Sharing auf. Man verleiht sein Auto per App an andere und verdient damit ein kleines Zubrot, oder teilt es sich direkt mit anderen Wenigfahrern so dass die Kosten über viele verteilt werden. Wie sieht das 2018 bei Computern aus? Jeder kennt sicher Bitcoin-Mining aber gibt es auch weniger dubiose Wege um seine Rechenpower für andere nutzbar zu machen? Mir fällt da spontan SETI ein. Ich hatte in meiner Jugend so ein Programm in Hintergrund laufen das automatisch erkennt wenn ich nicht am Rechner sitze und meine Rechenleistung dazu nutzt Signale aus dem Weltall zu entschlüsseln. Ziemlich cool! Gibt es da heute auch was? Kann ich meinen Computer über das Internet an eine Firma verleihen die mich dafür entlohnt? A.I. wird heute groß gehyped doch braucht es jede Menge Rechenleistung um eine Maschine anzutrainieren. Die kann man entweder teuer in der Cloud bezahlen, sich selbst einen Super-Computer anschaffen oder eben theoretisch ein Netzwerk aus Privat-PCs nutzen. Ein Artikel der sich mit sowas befasst und es fachmännisch beleuchtet so wie die Wirtschaftlichkeit prüft fände ich super spannend!


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

PCGH hat ein Folding@Home Team und unterstützt regelmäßig Faltwochen. Das ist genau sowas.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Alternativ zu dem auf einen Zweck konzentrierten Folding@Home gibt es auch noch das BOINC-Netzwerk, in dem auch das beschriebene Seti@Home aufgegangen ist. BOINC lässt sich mit Crypto-Mining in Form von Gridcoin kombinieren, Folding@Home mittlerweile mit Foldcoin. Ersterer aber wenig, letzterer gar nichts wert und Angebote mit einer Entlohnung in Euro sind mir keine bekannt. Firmen wollen in der Regel eine garantierte Verfügbarkeit ihrer Server zu einem beliebigen Zeitpunkt und stellen hohe Anforderungen an Schutz vor fremden Zugriffen. Das ist mit freien Heimanwendersystemen nur unter großem Aufwand bewerkstelligbar.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Für "garkeinen Wert" hat CureCoin aber viele Folder gefunden.
Das was sich noch am ehesten lohnt ist für EVGA zu folden, da gibt es dann Rabatte auf neue Karten.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich könnte mir einen Vergleich aktueller 8-Kern-CPU's vorstellen. Der 9900K ist ja nicht der Einzige. Mal eine echte Analyse der Kosten / Leistung
z.B. 9900K vs. 2700X vs. 7820X vs. 6900K
Alle Prozessoren sind derzeit am Mrkt erhältlich und es gibt schon extreme Unterschiede

Ggf. wäre auch eine Möglichkeit Empfehlung bis 500, 800 , 1000€ usw.


----------



## Ampre (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

@PCGH_Torsten

Könnt Ihr mal einen Frontendvergleich mit Vega 64 und 1080ti und 2080ti machen? Das wäre doch mal interessant. Alle Details auf Low und dann nur die Polygonenlast (Weitsicht, Leveldetails LOD etc. auf extrem hoch) würde mich mal interessieren was da rauskommt.


----------



## Rolk (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

So einen Test hier auf Deutsch.

Обзор и тестирование видеокарты AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 (страница 12) - Лаборатория - Overclockers.ru

Also max. optimierte Karten aus einem Leistungsbereich im Vergleich. Am liebsten GTX1080, RX56/64 und eine der "günstigen" RTX2070.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mich über einen Lautsprechertest sehr freuen. Früher gab es das auch mal als dauerhafte Kategorie im Einkaufsführer, wo alles im Bereich Stereo bis 5.1 abgedeckt war.
Gerade im Singleplayer Bereich entfällt ja der Nutzen eines Headsets, weil das Mikrofon nicht benötigt wird. Wäre schon interessant da zumindest mal ein Update zu haben, was die Hersteller an brauchbaren Geräten anbieten, ohne gleich in den teuren HiFi-Bereich zu gehen.
Auch in Kombination mit den aktuell verfügbaren Soundkarten vs. Onboardchips interessant, ob echte Soundkarten erst mit Lautsprechern lohnen und ob man den Unterschied schon bei den Kopfhörern von Headsets hört.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wir haben eine neue Umfrage auf die Beine gestellt, bei der wir uns über Beteiligung freuen würden: Print: Welche Themen interessieren euch? (November/Dezember 2018)


----------



## onkelyogi (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ich wünsche mir einen großen RTX 2070 vergleichstest ...


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hätte auch mal einen Wunsch, die neuen Vega Mobile´s aus dem Mac Book. Schwerpunkt HBCC(weil nur 4GB HBM) und die vermeintlich neue Geometrie Pipeline.
Das wäre auch interessant:
RADV Vulkan Driver To Enable Vega Primitive Binning By Default - Helps Performance - Phoronix


----------



## Ampre (16. November 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Hätte auch mal einen Wunsch, die neuen Vega Mobile´s aus dem Mac Book. Schwerpunkt HBCC(weil nur 4GB HBM) und die vermeintlich neue Geometrie Pipeline.
> Das wäre auch interessant:
> RADV Vulkan Driver To Enable Vega Primitive Binning By Default - Helps Performance - Phoronix




Genau darauf zielt mein Test ab



Ampre schrieb:


> @PCGH_Torsten
> 
> Könnt Ihr mal einen Frontendvergleich mit Vega 64 und 1080ti und 2080ti machen? Das wäre doch mal interessant. Alle Details auf Low und dann nur die Polygonenlast (Weitsicht, Leveldetails LOD etc. auf extrem hoch) würde mich mal interessieren was da rauskommt.




Aber das wird hier eiskalt ignoriert.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. November 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da ich wiederholt persönlich angesprichen werde, möchte ich kurz auf meine Fachbereiche hinweisen: Mainboards und Kühlung 
Ob Raff das Thema interessant und machbar findet, muss er selber sagen – für mich ist es keins von beiden.


----------



## Ampre (16. November 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Da ich wiederholt persönlich angesprichen werde, möchte ich kurz auf meine Fachbereiche hinweisen: Mainboards und Kühlung
> Ob Raff das Thema interessant und machbar findet, muss er selber sagen – für mich ist es keins von beiden.



Danke für deine Antwort. Ich bitte Dich mal darum Raff zu informieren. Ich glaube das das ein richtig guter Artikel werden kann.... Danke schon mal im voraus. 


Charsten hat es ja mal angefangen:
YouTube


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Okay dann halt Kühlung und GPUs , aber im Endeffekt wohl auch eher für Raff:
Letztens hatte ich wieder ein Diskussion zum Thema Stromverbrauch bei höheren/niedrigeren Temperaturen. Die GTX480 war ja berüchtigt dafür Mal eben mehrere 10Watt weniger zu verbrauchen wenn man eine Wakü drauf schnallt. Laut eines Forenkollegen trifft das für AMDs letzte Big-Chips ebenfalls zu. Ist das wirklich so? Und wenn ja: Warum? Und auch bei NV?

Der Testaufbau sollte ja mit 1-2 Delatlüftern im Ghetto-Stil relativ schnell gemacht sein.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. November 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das sollte eigentlich für alle Chips gelten. Silizium leitet mit steigenden Temperaturen besser, also fließt auch mehr Strom. Ich habe für das kommende Quartal ohnehin einen GPU-Wasserkühlertest in Vorbereitung, da kann man Raff sicherlich einen kleinen Kreislauf hinstellen. (Allerdings für Geforce RTX. Vega ist bei Enthusiasten schon weitestgehend durch.)


----------



## Olstyle (17. November 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der Effekt ist grundsätzlich immer da, ja. Aber afaik macht die genaue Maske+Fertigung und damit verbundene Leckströme einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil daran wie stark der sich ausprägt.


----------



## wolflux (27. November 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich würde die Elektronik von Netzteilen interessieren.
Der der8auer empfiehlt immer Seasonic die ja nicht wirklich günstig sind.
Ich habe bisher alle 5 Jahre meine glühenden Be Quiet ausgewechselt.
Ich hielt um die 600 Watt immer für ausreichend, ist mehr Wirkungsgrad zwischen Gold, Platinum,  immer besser? 
Und wieviel % Reserven sind bei heutiger Highendhardware tatsächlich notwendig?
Wie oft sollte man bei Enthusiasten OC- System (Wakü), diese Netzteile wechseln?
Gruss wolflux


----------



## Abductee (27. November 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bitte testen:
QNAP Mustang 200: Prozessorkerne ueber PCIe – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## PCGH_Aleco (28. November 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



wolflux schrieb:


> Mich würde die Elektronik von Netzteilen interessieren.


Ich sitz gerade an einem Artikel dran, der das Innenleben eines Netzteils behandelt. Also Topologien, was passiert mit dem Strom wann etc. Das müsste ja genau passen, oder?



wolflux schrieb:


> Der der8auer empfiehlt immer Seasonic die ja nicht wirklich günstig sind.
> Ich habe bisher alle 5 Jahre meine glühenden Be Quiet ausgewechselt.


Die kosten ähnlichg  wie Be Quiet Netzteile, das Seasonic Focus+ Gold mit 550 Watt gibt es für um die 75€



wolflux schrieb:


> Ich hielt um die 600 Watt immer für ausreichend, ist mehr Wirkungsgrad zwischen Gold, Platinum,  immer besser?


Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz. Wenn du ein Goldnetzteil hast, muss dieses mindestens 92 prozent Effizienz aufweisen (230V Netz) bei Halblast. Bei Platin ist dieser Wirkungsgrad etwas höher und liegt bei 94 %. Meiner Meinung nach macht das übers Jahr gesehen wenig aus und rechtfertigt mEn nicht den höheren Preis des Platin NTs. Wenn du aber von Bronze auf Platin wechselst, sieht das shcon anders aus, da sind es 6 Prozent. Miner, die die Rechner 24/7 an haben, sollten natürlich auf eine höhere Klasse setzen, für Vielspieler reicht auch ein Gold-NT



wolflux schrieb:


> Und wieviel % Reserven sind bei heutiger Highendhardware tatsächlich notwendig?


Wenn du nicht übertaktest kannst du Pi mal Daumen die TDPs zusammenzählen und mit 2 oder 1,5 multiplizieren. Damit solltest du genug Reserven haben. Alternativ kannst du auf outervision.com deine Hardware inklusive Übertaktungsparameter angeben. Dort wird dir dann eine Wattzahl ausgespuckt, mit der du recht sicher fährst. 



wolflux schrieb:


> Wie oft sollte man bei Enthusiasten OC- System (Wakü), diese Netzteile wechseln?
> Gruss wolflux


Solange du dein NT nicht übermäßig lange und oft ausserhalb der Specs betreibst, muss man mMn erst über einen Wechsel nachdenken, wenn die Wattzahl nciht mehr reicht, das NT einen Defekt aufweist oder neue Topologien es in die neueren Modelle geschafft haben, die persönlich einem was bringen. 

Lg Aleco


----------



## Homerclon (28. November 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die TDPs addieren und mit 2 Multiplizieren? Das wären bei einem System mit einer Vega64 (Ref.) und einer 95W-CPU ja bereits 780W. Die anderen Komponenten sind noch gar nicht mit eingerechnet.
Ist das ohne Übertaktung nicht eine unnötig große Reserve? In die Region stößt outervision.com auch nicht vor, das kommt eher in den Bereich einer Multiplikation mit 1,5.


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test des 

Ncore V1 – Nude CNC

und der

Swiftech Drive X3 AIO CPU Coolers

Drive X Cooling Kits - Swiftech


----------



## Homerclon (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In Foren wird gern empfohlen ein >=5 Jahre altes Netzteil zu tauschen, wenn man größere Aufrüstaktionen vornimmt.
Könntet ihr mal die Leistungsfähigkeit eines gealterten Netzteils testen? Idealerweise eines das ihr schon mal getestet habt und daher Vergleichswerte habt.
Das könnte man an einen kommenden Netzteil-Test mit dranhängen.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gerne mal einen Beitrag über aktuelle Kantenglättungsverfahren. Vorteile / Nachteile, was geht mit welcher Hardware usw.


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wakü-Test:

UPC002 (13 x 82-120mm) - Universal

+

https://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/X399%20Phantom%20Gaming%206(L4).png

https://gzhls.at/i/11/99/1941199-n4.jpg


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test Kupplungen:

Produkte : CPC | CPC Kupplungen | LQ4 unter 10 l/min Durchfluss


Produkte : CPC | CPC Kupplungen | LQ6 ueber 10 l/min Durchfluss


----------



## ery (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Meine zwei Wünsche für 2019:




*1.UEFI/Bios Guide aktualisiert und erneuert *


  Ich hab wieder mal einen PC zusammengebaut (Z390 Asrock Taichi)

  und festgestellt, dass es zum UEFI und den vielen neuen Begriffen und Optionen

  nur spärlich und verstreut im Netz Infos gibt.

  Eure UEFI Serie "damals" z.B. in PCGH 01/2013 für Asrock (Gigabyte und Asus) war beispielhaft!

  In aktualisierter Form 2019 sehr wünschenswert ....




*2.Könnt ihr noch ein paar mehr Z390 Modelle testen und im Heft vorstellen*,

z.B das beliebte *Asrock Z390 Taichi*?


Nicht nur mich würde das sehr freuen!


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Für die nächste Ausgabe würde ich mich ein umfangreicher Test zu 4k und 5k Monitoren ab 30 Zoll interessieren.

Für die PCGH Ausgabe nach Release der Vega 7
würde mich die maximale Auflösung der Vega 7 interessieren, da mit der gtx 1080 auf dem Desktop schon wahnwitzige 9012p und in (alten) Spielen 8640p möglich sind




Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne mal einen Beitrag über aktuelle Kantenglättungsverfahren. Vorteile / Nachteile, was geht mit welcher Hardware usw.



Ich fände einen Beitrag über Supersampling (Resolution Scale bzw alte und neue Supersamplingmethoden) interessant, da alles außer msaa und Supersampling (Resolution Scale 101-200%) meiner Meinung nach in Auflösungen unter 2160p meist sehr matschig wirkt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aqua Computer Webshop -  airplex modularity system 280 mm, Alu-Lamellen, D5 Pumpe, Edelstahl-Seitenteile 33015

vs.

EK-MLC Phoenix 280 Radiator Core Module  – EK Webshop

vs.

Alphacool Eisbaer Extreme Liquid Core 280 - Black Edition | Eisbaer | Sets & Systeme | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## Rocketeer67 (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ery schrieb:


> Meine zwei Wünsche für 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

250€ Alphacool Eisbaer Extreme Liquid CPU Cooler 280 - Black Edition | Eisbaer | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

vs.

260€ https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/bd2ff24b566473ea894b


----------



## demage (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir mal ein Thema Wünschen in dem man die "Käufer" in verschiedene Kategorien einordnet, ich kann das immer alles nicht so richtig in Worte fassen, aber ich vermute das viele "bessere" Technik haben wollen, aber dennoch auf Preis/Leistung achten wollen. Wie nennt man diese User? Ich finde , dass hier im Forum immer so sehr in Schwarz / Weiß gemalt wird. 
Beispiel: GamingPC --> die einen Hardliner, das beste was du tun kannst in Intel, kauf die den 8700k oder den 9900k   die anderen sagen, hey, das optimale Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist aber der AMD 2600/2700er .   

Ich mag es nicht dass es nur diese beiden einteilungen gibt, denn ich denke (vermute) es gibt noch etwas dazwischen, so was wie den "Preisbewussten User der Hoch Leistung haben will", Nein das ist keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. 
Leute die sich den X700k mit einer GTX - X70 Kaufen ,   eben nicht das ganz beste und auch nicht das Preis/Leistungs Level.  


Diese ganze Thematik ist eben sehr schwer zu greifen und zu händeln, deswegen würde ich mir hier einen Artikel zu wünschen.


Ebenso würde ich mir wünschen,  wenn in Zukunft den Fokus mehr auf FPS legen würde bei "normalen" Einstellungen , also nicht immer nur "High"  oder "Ultra" sondern einfach mal 5e gerade sein lassen und die ganz fiesen Dinger abschalten (die aber nicht sooo viel Grafikverlust bringen).  Klar ist das einfacher zu sagen  "SetUp1" bringt 90FPS bei 4K-Ultra , "SetUp2" bringt nur 40 FPS.  Aber wenn man nur den ein oder anderen Regler nach Links schiebt hätte man kaum optische Einbußen, aber dafür eben Setup1  - 110 FPS und SetUp2  - 65FPS.  Ich finde das würde die Realität viel besser abbilden und die Ein oder andere Kaufentscheidung verändern oder vorziehen.


Persönliches Beispiel: Sommer 2015 beschäftigte ich mich intensiv mit Grafikkarten und wollte aufrüsten. Mein Kumpel hat sich gleich eine 1080 FE für 800€(oder 850€) gekauft. Also schaute ich in die Grafikperformance Tabelle und stellte irgendwie fest , dass die unteren Grafikkarten teilweise nur 20-25% der "Leistung" von der 1080 haben.  - Bor dachte ich mir, beide kaufen wir ne Grafikkarte & ich habe dann nur ein viertel ?  Das geht doch nicht !!! 

Aber als ich dann auf einer anderen Seite direkt gesehen habe - welche Spiele mit welche Auflösung und Einstellungen wie viel FPS brachten , schlug ich sofort bei der 1050TI zu und bin voll zufrieden. 160€ bei Mindfactory (MSI) damals und ich war mega geflasht welchen Boost ich hatte. Obwohl die 1080 bei Benchmarks das 4-Fache hat, bin ich hoch zufrieden. Aber eure Grafiken suggerieren irgendwie immer "die Grafikkarte ist schlecht".  Dazu kommt noch das verhalten einer im Forum:

"unter 8 Kerne ist es ein Schrott System" oder "AMD bringt 16GB auf einer Grafikkarte, das ist die Zukunft , 8GB sind zu wenig, lieber ne Titan mit 12GB kaufen".  Hier wünsche ich mir von euch - den Fokus mehr auf die User zugeschnitten, das heißt ganz klar.

Wie viel FPS bei - normalen Einstellungen  (braucht man wirklich AA16 Fach? und weitere Fragen) hat dieses System?
Wie lange dauert eine Videoumwandlung mit diesem System?





Wieder Persönliche Fragen: Ich habe ein 6700k @ 4GHZ und eine 1050TI und 16GB Ram - 

Wieviel FPS habe ich bei The Devision 2 @ WQHD ? Und mit welchen Einstellungen komme ich auf solide 60FPS ? Nicht immer nur in "High" und "Ultra" agrumentieren, sondern einfach mal sagen: "Also die Sichtweite sollte man nicht runterschrauben, da es ein shooter ist, aber die Einstellung XYZ kann auf "niedrig" gesenkt werden und die "Einstellung ABC auf "mittel" 

Gleiche Thema bei Anno1800 , ok das verschiebt sich und es ist ebenfalls noch nicht raus, aber dieses Spiel lebt nicht von der Absoluten über Grafik, es ist Anno, da steht das Spiel im Vordergrund und die Detailverliebtheit, aber eben nicht das letzte bissen Grafikeinstellung, es ist halt kein Rennspiel. Welche Einstellungen ermöglichen es mir Anno1800@WQHD bei 40+ Frames zu spielen (also bei großen Siedlungen).  

Das sind eben die Fragen die die Leute haben und meines Erachtens nicht von euch geklärt werden bzw. Diskutiert werden.





Mir ist bewusst, dass dies zwei sehr subjektive Themen sind und sie sind ebenso genauso schwierig - aber genau das wünsche ich mir doch von Journalisten.  Dass die 2080 besser ist als eine 1080 ist auch klar, und dass die teurer sein wird, ist doch auch klar, und dass die nicht soviel besser sein wird wie sie teurer wird ist doch auch klar (Wird doch alles immer teurer). und da es die 1080 nicht mehr gibt sind doch diese Artikel und vergleiche eher sinnlos.


----------



## Abductee (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könnt ihr mal die CPU-Last mit div. Netzwerkadaptern messen?
Onboard Realtek, Onboard Intel, Intel PCIe im Vergleich mit einer schwachen/starken CPU. (Atom, Celeron, i5/7)


----------



## Orth (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin, mich interessieren zur Zeit die midrange GPUs (RTX2060). 
Wie oben genannt, UEFI/BIOS Guide klingt auch gut.
Gruß


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein Blick in die mögliche Zukunft von aktuellen Ryzen 5 und Core i5 Prozessoren wäre interessant. Dies könnte man realisieren, in dem man erhöhte Rechenlast in Zukunft durch niedrigere Taktraten mit aktuellen Spielen (mit überdurchschnittlicher, sehr guter Mehrkernauslastung) simuliert. Wäre interessant zu sehen, welche CPU sich besser schlägt. Diesen Test könnte man um Ryzen 7 der ersten Generation erweitern.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal die CPU-Last mit div. Netzwerkadaptern messen?
> Onboard Realtek, Onboard Intel, Intel PCIe im Vergleich mit einer schwachen/starken CPU. (Atom, Celeron, i5/7)



Bei Low-End-Atoms wird es schwer, 1:1 vergleichbare Platinen zu bekommen und bei größern CPUs sehe ich keine Chance, die CPU-Last exakt genug zu messen. Netzwerkverkehr ist verglichen mit dem heutigen Leistungspotenzial eigentlich kein Faktor und Auslastungsanzeigen oft nur grobe Schätzeisen, mit denen man keine Analysen im einstelligen Prozen- geschweige denn im Nachkommabereich machen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Durchsatz und Latenz könnte man Mal spaßeshalber mit dem größten und kleinsten Prozessor für eine gegebene Platine messen.


----------



## Homerclon (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Orth schrieb:


> Moin, mich interessieren zur Zeit die midrange GPUs (RTX2060).


Dann kauf die PCGH 03/2019, da ist ein Test der 2060 (6 Modelle) drin. Das Heft ist ab dem 6. Februar verfügbar.


----------



## Nerma (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde sehr gerne mal einen ausführlichen Artikel mit Test zu USV-Geräten wünschen.
Inwiefern ist es sinnvoll oder gar notwendig, seinen Gaming-PC mit einer unterbrechungsfreien Stromversorgung zu schützen?
Welche Geräte sind zu empfehlen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bestückung des Arbeitsspeichers!
 Wie man im ganzen gewirr noch (bezahlbaren) Dual Ranked Ram findet. Bei PCGH gibts da ja anscheinend auch einen Fehler bei den Patriots (PV416G320C6K), im Handel sind die grünen PCBs Single Ranked.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bildvergleich DLSS vs. Standardverfahren. Auf die Behauptung DLSS wäre ja nur Marketingewäsch und da steckt bestimmt kein KNN dahinter hab ich gerade salop behauptet das wird schon kein Lanczos sein bei dem Datenaufwand. Aber was wäre wenn? 
Ein einfacherer Vergleich geht ja kaum: 1440p Bild(war doch der Ausgangspunkt von DLSS?) vs. DLSS "4K" vs. Lanczos "4k" vs. Linear "4k" 
Die letzten beiden spuckt Irfanview o.Ä. ja nach zwei Klicks aus wenn man das erste Bild hat.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Bestückung des Arbeitsspeichers!
> Wie man im ganzen gewirr noch (bezahlbaren) Dual Ranked Ram findet. Bei PCGH gibts da ja anscheinend auch einen Fehler bei den Patriots (PV416G320C6K), im Handel sind die grünen PCBs Single Ranked.



Das wäre wirklich mal interessant, es gibt wenig RAM das vom Hersteller als Dual Ranked verkauft wird, bei den meisten steht nix drauf oder Single Ranked.


----------



## Rolk (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wÃ¼nscht ihr euch fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich vermute mittlerweile gibt es schon gar keinen Dual Rank RAM auf 8GB Riegeln mehr.^^




Dringend zur regelmässigen Nachahmung empfohlen! Mit mir könntet Ihr rechnen. 

Metro Exodus: Jetzt testet die Community! - ComputerBase

Wenn mir in diesem Fall auch das Spiel fehlt. Wenn es ein Sommerloch oder sonstiges zu stopfen gibt gerne auch für Spiele die bereits erschienen sind.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wÃ¼nscht ihr euch fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Bestückung des Arbeitsspeichers!
> Wie man im ganzen gewirr noch (bezahlbaren) Dual Ranked Ram findet. Bei PCGH gibts da ja anscheinend auch einen Fehler bei den Patriots (PV416G320C6K), im Handel sind die grünen PCBs Single Ranked.


Das ist kein Fehler, mein Testmuster ist dual-ranked. Es ist leider einfach nur so, dass die Rank-Anzahl bei den meisten Desktop-Kits kein Bestandteil der Spezifikation ist und dementsprechend ohne Änderung der Produktnummer geändert werden kann. (Wenn es Teil der Spec ist, findet man grundsätzlich keine Dual-Rank-Sticks.^^) Im Print-Einkaufsführer ist daher jeden Monat der Hinwies "Aufbau von den meisten Herstellern nicht garantiert, ggf. Abweichungen möglich" zu finden. Stand heute würde ich aber folgende Aussage unterschreiben (und vorher aus GB schnell GiB machen ):


Rolk schrieb:


> Ich vermute mittlerweile gibt es schon gar keinen Dual Rank RAM auf 8GB Riegeln mehr.^^


Wenn man 8-GiByte-Sticks mit Dual-Rank-Aufbau haben möchte, dann DDR3-RAM kaufen am besten gezielt nach bereits möglichst lange erhältlichen Kits Ausschau halten und auf Restposten aus dem Zeitraum bis 2016 achten/hoffen. 2017 wurde ich noch am ehesten bei Crucial/Ballistix fündig, seit 2018 hatte ich als Einzeltreffer nur noch die erwähnten Patriot PV416G320C6K, wobei ich hier kein Herstellungsdatum auslesen konnte.

Wenn man auf Dual Rank großen Wert legt, rate ich aber gleich zu Sticks mit 16 GiByte. Ja, die sind natürlich teuer, aber seit Ende 2017 haben sich die RAM-Preise auch etwa halbiert.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ja, das ist ein Doppelpost, aber es geht um einen guten Zweck. 
Mal in die Runde gefragt: Angenommen wir haben einen Tuning-Guide zu DDR4-RAM (und ggf. ein bißchen DDR3-RAM) auf dem Schirm, was würde euch konkret zu dem Thema interessieren?


----------



## Cleriker (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mich vor allem wie groß der Unterschied ist zwischen high end ram und bezahlbarem. Dass der bessere letztlich höhere taktraten erlaubt ist mir klar, nur bringen diese noch was an fps, oder hat man da nur in synthetischen benches was von.

Außerdem würde mich interessieren was die speichercontroller für einen Einfluss auf den CPU Takt ausüben. Bei meinem Ryzen ist es so dass ich mit hohem speichertakt gut 100 MHz weniger CPU Takt fahren kann, oder eben den RAM etwas niedriger, dafür aber die CPU höher. Letzteres bringt messbar mehr.

Kurz gesagt: lohnt sich der Aufwand fürs RAM Tuning überhaupt für den Spieler, oder nur für den bencher?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gerne mal eine Architekturvergleich der neuen Grakas.
Vor allem AF und AA würden mich interessieren, aber auch Punkte wie HDR und die allgemeine Bildqualität/Farbwiedergabe.


----------



## Ion (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Mal in die Runde gefragt: Angenommen wir haben einen Tuning-Guide zu DDR4-RAM (und ggf. ein bißchen DDR3-RAM) auf dem Schirm, was würde euch konkret zu dem Thema interessieren?



Dazu gerne mal das aufgreifen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/darkearth27/custom74-ryzen-speichertuning-fuer-alle.html
Mich würde dabei vor allem erstmal interessieren, *wie* man den RAM überhaupt tunen soll. Also wie die CPU/GPU? Spannung rauf, Takt rauf und gut ist? Die Teile haben inzwischen so viele Timings, dass ich mich bisher nicht da ran getraut habe.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Presse Samples und Test Muster haben nichts mit den Produkten aus dem Einzelhandel gemein, sind Stark Selektiert und weichen dadurch von der Qualität extrem davon ab und sollten vom Einkaufsführer ausgenommen werden.
Das ist irreführend und daher nicht hilfreich. Und das betrifft die ganze Hardware!



> Mal in die Runde gefragt: Angenommen wir haben einen Tuning-Guide zu  DDR4-RAM (und ggf. ein bißchen DDR3-RAM) auf dem Schirm, was würde euch  konkret zu dem Thema interessieren?


Tuning Potenzial von Dual Ranked bzw. Dual Sided DDR4 8GiB Sticks wie z.B.: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS8G4D240FSB, BLS8G4D240FSE, BLS8G4D240FSC) ab 45-55€
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18 (BLS8G4D26BFSC, BLS8G4D26BFSB, BLS8G4D26BFSE) ab 52€!
Crucial Ballistix Elite DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-17-17 (BLE8G4D26AFEA) 67€!!!!!
Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-17-17 (BLT8G4D26AFTA) 80€!!!!!!!!
Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM 8GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16 (BLT8G4D30AETA)  88€!!!!!!!!
Crucial Ballistix Elite DIMM 8GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16 (BLE8G4D30AEEA) 97€!!!!!!!!!

Evtl. kann man da etwas tiefer in die Materie der Subtimings eingehen. Welche bringen beim Tuning überhaupt was und welche kann man getrost ignorieren.

Sowie diese absurde Preisgestaltung! Was eine Frechheit darstellt! Ob das noch mit rechten dingen zu geht!  wird der Kunde hier einfach nur noch verarscht?


----------



## Abductee (5. März 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bitte wieder eine Vergleichsmessung der aktuellen Patches in Spielen.
Retpoline: Windows 10 integriert jetzt auch Spectre-Version-2-Patches - Golem.de


----------



## Rocketeer67 (5. März 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gerne mal Klarheit ins neue USB-Formate gebracht haben.


----------



## DerD4nnY (5. März 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gern nen Artikel darüber haben, inwiefern Curved Monitore besser sind als normale und der Unterschied in Spielen von 144hz und 60hz ...

und gerne mal Tipps zur Reinigung von Geräten . Gibt ja hier einige wo dann Flüssigkeiten über Tastatur etc. laufen


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. März 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Test des
> 
> Ncore V1 – Nude CNC
> 
> ...





Test des Ncore V2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=5&v=756wtk5vf4s


----------



## ntropy83 (9. März 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Linux Gaming, beurteilt mit Eiern, also nicht das was ihr tut


----------



## Firefox83 (11. März 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team!

ich wünsche mir eine Gegenüberstellung von Soundanlagen am Schreibtisch, evtl. mit Produkte- und Installations-Tipps:

- Stereo Anlagen vs. Mehrkanal Anlagen vs. Soundbar
- Installationstipps
- Produktevorschläge

Das mit den Soundanlagen am Schreibtisch ist immer so eine Sache. Oft kein Platz vorhanden, darf die Anlage nicht zu laut sein und / oder man ist mit dem "Sound" und deren Effekte in den Games einfach unzufrieden. Neben einer guten Grafik ist der Sound genau so wichtig für einen perfekten Spielgenuss. Geld wird aber in der Regel primär in der Leistung des PC-Systems investiert und am Ende kauft man sich wenn überhaupt eine Soundkarte und die billigsten Lautsprecher.

Evtl.  in Zukunft auch ein Test von Headseat / Köpfhörer mit Stereo oder Multiroom Aufbau bringen 

Danke


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. März 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ntropy83 schrieb:


> Linux Gaming, beurteilt mit Eiern, also nicht das was ihr tut



Beurteilt mit... what?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. März 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Neue Testtabellenskala im klassischen 2-×-3-Eier-Layout statt 1-×-5-Sterne.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. März 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Check. Ist schließlich bald Ostern! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. März 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ob Eier oder keine
erstellt hab ich alleine
für euch einen Quickpoll
Beteiligung wär toll


----------



## BikeRider (17. April 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen großen Vergleichstest zum (interne) Thema Blue-Ray-Brenner wünschen.
Es wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, wie gut heutzutage die Fehlerkorrektur der Geräte ist, aber auch
Schreib und Lesegeschwindigkeiten sind natürlich interessant.
Eigentlich müsste es nach  so vielen Jahren Erfahrung nur noch Bestwerte hageln
Oder wird da nur noch auf Billig produziert und  genau das  Gegenteil ist  der  Fall?
Dabei könnte man auch gleich testen, was die Rohlinge so taugen.


----------



## Blechbuex (17. April 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir wünschen das endlich mal wieder auf die Audiointeroperabilität vom PC auf eine externe Stereo bzw. 5.1 etc. Anlage eingegangen wird.
Bezahlbare Produktempfelungen bzgl. AVR etc. wären auch sehr wünschenswert.


----------



## ery (19. April 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*UEFI/Bios Guide 2019*   aktualisiert und erneuert

Eure UEFI Serie "damals" z.B. in PCGH 01/2013 für Asrock (Gigabyte und Asus) war beispielhaft!
In aktualisierter Form 2019 sehr wünschenswert .... !!!  

*Was meint dazu die PCGH Redaktion?*
Frohe Ostern
ery

PS. *Vielen Dank an Torsten für den Z390 Test des Asrock Taichi (Heft 05/2019) *


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test eines 13€ Wasserkühlers für AM4, 115X, 2066: Water Cooling Block For Intel LGA 1155 2011 Amd Am4 Copper CPU Cooler Heats C4D4


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test der Eisbaer 420.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ernsthaft?
Einen Billig-CPU-Block kann ich ins nächste Round-Up aufnehmen (mangels bedeutender Neuerscheiungen hat das noch keinen Termin), aber wie soll ich ein 3×-140-mm-CPU-Only-Produkt für sich genommen testen und womit sollte ich es vergleichen?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

"Ich baue mir eine billige Wakü" finde ich gerade in Zeiten von Noctua Luxuslukü durchaus ein interessantes Gegenkonzept.


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> Einen Billig-CPU-Block kann ich ins nächste Round-Up aufnehmen (mangels bedeutender Neuerscheiungen hat das noch keinen Termin), aber wie soll ich ein 3×-140-mm-CPU-Only-Produkt für sich genommen testen und womit sollte ich es vergleichen?



87€ Noctua NH-D15


vs.


133€ Eigenbau-Wasserkühlung (der von mir genannte 13€ Wasserkühler ist ein Bestandteil der Zusammenstellung --> zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe erschlagen)


vs. 


144€ Eisbaer 420.


Gründe für die Eisbaer 420 als AiO-Wakü Vertreter:

- Die 20€ Pumpe lässt sich austauschen (Videoanleitung) --> das Set ist durch einen Pumpendefekt kein Fall für die Tonne.

- Bei einer Erweiterung des Kreislaufs (=aus einer erweiterbaren AiO-Wakü wird eine Custom Wakü) sind ein CPU Wasserkühler (Eisbaer Solo), ein Radiator (Nexxxos 420mm) und Lüfter (Be Quiet Pure Wings 2) bereits vorhanden.

- Nach deinem Test der Eisbaer 240 sind die Lüfter die wesentliche Schwachstelle. Sie wurden inzwischen durch die Pure Wings 2 ersetzt und damit steht im Zusammenhang mit dem von Alphacool freigegeben 7V Betrieb der Pumpe die Frage im Raum, wie es nun um die Silent-Tauglichkeit steht.

- Der 420mm Radiator bietet aufgrund seiner Größe die Möglichkeit, bei einer gängigen 100W CPU (Ryzen 5/7) eine 200-250W Grafikkarte mit einzubinden.

- Die Eisbaer 420mm besitzt mit ihrer Radiatorgröße sowohl ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal als auch einen nur geringfügen Aufpreis gegenüber den gängigen, nicht erweiterbaren 130-135€ Asetek, CooliT, Enermax, Cooler Master, ... AiOs. Der minimal höhere Preis kann hier eigentlich nicht das Ausschlusskriterum für einen Test sein.
Und wenn es schlussendlich erst bei Lüfterdrehzhalen von 400-500 U/min zu deutlicheren Unterschieden zwischen den Testkandiaten kommt, wird dadurch dein Fazit nicht weniger interessant.


--> In dieser Ausführung meiner Ansicht nach die interessanteste AiO. 





Olstyle schrieb:


> "Ich baue mir eine billige Wakü" finde ich gerade  in Zeiten von Noctua Luxuslukü durchaus ein interessantes  Gegenkonzept.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn man einen Billig-Wakü-Artikel auf die Grafikkarte ausdehnt, verstehe ich dein Anliegen, da hätte auch eine billiger 3×-140-mm-KoWaKü ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Die Erweiterbarkeit der Eisbaeren haben wir ja selbst umfangreich im Rahmen des letzten 0,1-Sone-Projekts dokumentiert (was einen erneuten Artikel dieser Art teilweise redundant machen würde). Aber die Kühlung als eigenständiges Produkt für die CPU hätte technisch kaum einen Vorteil gegenüber der kaum Radiator-limitierten, bereits getesteten Verwandtschaft, sondern könnte nur die verbesserten Lüfter gegenüber alten Exemplaren ins Spiel bringen. Genau hier stellt sich Alphacool aber selbst zwei Beine und mir ein Drittes:
Der Lüftertausch, der eigentlich nur eine Verbesserung darstellen kann, wurde ohne eindeutige Kennzeichnung vorgenommen. Die Pure-Wings-Eisbaeren werden unter dem gleichen Namen und der gleichen Produktnummer parallel zu Restbeständen der alten Ausführung verkauft und je nach Shop ist nicht sichergestellt, welche Ausführung ein Käufer erhält.

Genau wie bei Kühlerhalterungen stehe ich mich hier als Tester im Zweifelsfall nicht auf Seiten des Herstellers, sondern empfehle/nenne nur Eigenschaften, die auch garantiert sind. Da sind bei den Alphacool-Kühlungen noch ein paar Monate abzuwarten, ehe alle Altbestände als geräumt angeommen werden können.

Die Anregung mit günstigen Eigenbau-Wasserkühlung behalte ich aber im Auge. Eigentlich war hätte eine PCGH-Zusammenstellung schon an einem LuKü/KoWaKü/WaKü-Vergleich in der kommenden Ausgabe erscheinen sollen, aber leider dauerte es Wochen (und bis nach Redaktionsschluss) ehe Testmuster zugesagt wurden.

Warenkorb | Caseking
(Etwas teurer und zwecks besserer Vergleichbarkeit CPU-fokussiert, dafür aber inklusive vollständigem Kleinkram, mit hochwertigen Lüftern, DAU-sicheren Anschlüssen und nur einmal Versand innerhalb Deutschlands statt zwei Monate warten auf Hong Kong.)


----------



## ery (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*@PCGH_Torsten* 
*
UEFI/Bios Guide 2019*   aktualisiert und erneuert

Eure UEFI Serie "damals" z.B. in PCGH 01/2013 für Asrock (Gigabyte und Asus) war beispielhaft!
In aktualisierter Form 2019 sehr wünschenswert .... !!!  

*Was meint dazu die PCGH Redaktion???
VG
*


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da der Wunsch quasi monatlich geäußert wird, hat Thilo in mittlerweile auf den Themenplan gesetzt. Für eine Umsetzung wirst du aber sicherlich noch auf das Erscheinen der Zen2-Platinen warten müssen, bei einer mehrmonatigen Serie wollen wir nicht mit alten Boards anfangen und dann beim dritten Hersteller auf eine neue Generation wechseln oder gar mit (bis dahin) veralteten Modellen weitermachen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da du bereits in der aktuellen Ausgabe ein 240€ Set testest und Wasserkühlungen mit 240mm Radiator weder bei der Kühlleistung noch bei der Laustärke gegenüber einem Luftkühler wie dem Noctua NH-15 nennenswert punkten können, bleibt bis auf eine mögliche Erweiterung kein Mehrwert übrig. Und das zum dreifachen Einstiegspreis. Bei dieser grundsätzlichen Ausgangsbasis ist ein zukünftiger zusätzlicher Test mit deiner Zusammenstellung eigentlich nicht das, was ich beabsichtigt habe. Der entscheidende Punkt meiner beiden Vorschläge war ja, im Preisbereich bis 150€ zwei Varianten einer erweiterbaren/Eigenbau Wasserkühlung mit größeren Radiatoren (360mm bzw. 420mm) zu testen. Wenn sich dadurch wie du sagst gegenüber den 240er Modellen sowieso kein Vorteil ergibt ...



> Aber die Kühlung als eigenständiges Produkt für die CPU hätte technisch  kaum einen Vorteil gegenüber der kaum Radiator-limitierten, bereits  getesteten Verwandtschaft, sondern könnte nur die verbesserten Lüfter  gegenüber alten Exemplaren ins Spiel bringen.



... hat sich damit meine Anfrage erledigt. Trotzdem danke für die zeitnahe Rückmeldung .


----------



## Rolk (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Am 14. erscheint A Plague Tale: Innocence. Ich wollte nur schon einmal einen Techniktest beantragen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Da der Wunsch quasi monatlich geäußert wird, hat Thilo in mittlerweile auf den Themenplan gesetzt. Für eine Umsetzung wirst du aber sicherlich noch auf das Erscheinen der Zen2-Platinen warten müssen, bei einer mehrmonatigen Serie wollen wir nicht mit alten Boards anfangen und dann beim dritten Hersteller auf eine neue Generation wechseln oder gar mit (bis dahin) veralteten Modellen weitermachen.



Mich würde ja mal interessieren, ob euch so ein Verhalten wie bei mir schon mal untergekommen ist.
Grafikkarte gibt kein Bild aus, IGP aber schon


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Da du bereits in der aktuellen Ausgabe ein 240€ Set testest und Wasserkühlungen mit 240mm Radiator weder bei der Kühlleistung noch bei der Laustärke gegenüber einem Luftkühler wie dem Noctua NH-15 nennenswert punkten können, bleibt bis auf eine mögliche Erweiterung kein Mehrwert übrig. Und das zum dreifachen Einstiegspreis. Bei dieser grundsätzlichen Ausgangsbasis ist ein zukünftiger zusätzlicher Test mit deiner Zusammenstellung eigentlich nicht das, was ich beabsichtigt habe. Der entscheidende Punkt meiner beiden Vorschläge war ja, im Preisbereich bis 150€ zwei Varianten einer erweiterbaren/Eigenbau Wasserkühlung mit größeren Radiatoren (360mm bzw. 420mm) zu testen. Wenn sich dadurch wie du sagst gegenüber den 240er Modellen sowieso kein Vorteil ergibt ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... hat sich damit meine Anfrage erledigt. Trotzdem danke für die zeitnahe Rückmeldung .



Ein "Vergleich von CPU-plus-GPU-Kühllösungen" ist sicherlich auch ein interessantes Thema, ergibt aber ein sehr großes Special mit mehreren Beispielsystemen und mehreren Fragezeichen hinsichtlich der Kombinationsmöglichkeiten untereinander. Das ist etwas ganz anderes als "Test einer einzelnen Kompaktwasserkühlung".


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Am 14. erscheint A Plague Tale: Innocence. Ich wollte nur schon einmal einen Techniktest beantragen.



Ist seit gestern in der Mache. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Firefox83 (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes PCGH Team!
> 
> ich wünsche mir eine Gegenüberstellung von Soundanlagen am Schreibtisch, evtl. mit Produkte- und Installations-Tipps:
> 
> ...



nach wie vor interessiert an Audio Ausgabegeräten... 

Des Weiteren wäre eine Gegenüberstellung der Grafikeinstellungen PCGH Optimiert und Geforce Experience auch eine tolle Geschichte! ich frage mich jedesmal, ob die vorgeschlagenen Einstellungen vom Experience etwas taugen. Ich vebringe nicht viel Zeit mit der Optimierung, wähle oft die fertigen Presets im Game aus und vergleiche was Experience dann vorschlägt. vielleicht wäre ein einfaches Tutorial mit Schritt für Schritt wie man in den Games mit der Grafikoptimierung vorgehen muss auch eine lesenwerte Geschichte!

Danke


----------



## McZonk (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Für Zen2: Beleuchten der Ram-Topologie (T-Topo vs. Daisychain) vor dem Hintergrund: Brauche ich als X370-Besitzer jetzt unbedingt ein sündhaft teures neues Board für meinen Zen2, um ansehnliche Ram-Takt fahren zu können (oder tuts eben auch noch eine X370-Platine)?

Damit verbunden: was sind aktuell Tipps für eine RAM-Neuanschaffung je nach Plattform? In dem Zuge könnte man auch die Micron E-Die (D9VPP) nochmals anschneiden, die beim letzten Artikel aus der 06/2019 noch nicht präsent waren und sich aktuell mit super OC-Potential bei (noch) günstigen Kosten zum kleinen Geheimtipp mausern (z.B. 32 GiByte DDR4-3600 bei CL14 für 150 Eur in Form der Ballistix Sport).


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das hat builzoid sehr gut erklärt i den aktuellen x570 roundup aller nennenswerten mainboards und dessen 12 16core oc Tauglichkeit
Sehr interessante reviews

Wie gut sich dann ram besser oc lässt hängt vom bios und imc ab
daisy chain nur dual channel ram besser OC bar
t-topology Vollbestückung besser. Das mal als generelles
Wie hoch dann das OC geht ist offen.


Themen Vorschlag fürs online abo wäre
x570 mainboard Test vs x470 oc und welche Kühlung besser ist
top blow Turm doppelturm oder aio
eine liste mit vrm Anzahl und die max wärme Entwicklung der powerstages
Builziod lässt eine echt was lernen
Wie gut sind die Kühlkörper, welche boards besonders P/L eignen sich für allcore oder max singlecore OC (über erhöhten tdp mittels PBO)

Vorschlag zu Test von ryzen 3000
Ein mp4 datei 1080p cbr 5min 60hz 18mbit x264 Aufnahme (bsp blackmagic  Design Intensity Pro 4K oder 	AVerMedia GC550 Live Gamer Extreme  herunterladbare Datei
presets für x264vfw oder encoder wie ifme presets für x265  (ist ffmpeg)
eine avi raw video 60 Sekunden vegas pro project mit Dateien
Schnitt Dateien Bildglättung Farbanpassung deinteralced (gpu smart) Progressiv
Kein resampling
profil vfw x264vfw  (profil anpassen, erweitert) crf 23 no tune zero latency convert to 4:2:0 falls keine Kamera Aufnahme ansonsten same as source (vegas pro behandelt alle raw aufnahmen auch mpeg2 dvb streams(4:2:0) als 4:4:4)

Alternative handbrake vorgefertigtes profil bsp ps4 FHD
Übliche cinebench  r20 r11,5
Straeming Test, impact bei Spiel und gleichzeitigen stream unter verschiedenen games

Auswirkung von ccx interconnect, ja es wird wieder 2 ccx mit inf fab über 32*2 bit duples verbunden= 128bit auf einen CCD geben
Das ist doppelt so schnell wie ryzen+
Da sind die latenzen zum i/o entscheidend

was noch Eine Testdatenbank auf der webseite damit sich ein Dauerabo lohnt
Mit Dateidownload und videos


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Für Zen2: Beleuchten der Ram-Topologie (T-Topo vs. Daisychain) vor dem Hintergrund: Brauche ich als X370-Besitzer jetzt unbedingt ein sündhaft teures neues Board für meinen Zen2, um ansehnliche Ram-Takt fahren zu können (oder tuts eben auch noch eine X370-Platine)?



Wenn es für dich einen Grund gibt aufzurüsten, dann sicherlich nicht das RAM-Leiterbahnen-Layout. T-Topologie ist keine neue Erfindung und wurde wechselnd eingesetzt und wieder abgeschafft. Asus hat beispielsweise die Z170-ROGs damit beworben – aber hat das jemand an den Speichertaktraten gemerkt? Bei Einsatz von zwei Modulen ist ein T sogar theoretisch im Nachteil, aber natürlich kann man jedes Layout verhunzen. Nach meinem aktuellem Informationsstand möchte AMD ab DDR4-3733 ohnehin auf die 2:1-Bremse treten.




Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Themen Vorschlag fürs online abo wäre
> x570 mainboard Test vs x470 oc und welche Kühlung besser ist
> top blow Turm doppelturm oder aio
> eine liste mit vrm Anzahl und die max wärme Entwicklung der powerstages
> ...



Wir produzieren keine Inhalte exklusiv für Online-Abonnenten, aber eine Bewertung der Spannungswandlertemperaturen ist seit einem halben Jahrzehnt fester Bestandteil von PCGH-Mainboard-Tests und ein Vergleichstests zu OC-Fähigkeit verschiedener Mainboards ist bereits geplant. Beim letzten mal haben wir mit B350, X370 und X470 die I/O-Hub-Klassen verglichen, im kommenden möchte ich das billigste greifbare B450 gegen ein mittleres X470- und ein möglichst gutes X570-Modell antreten lassen – allerdings in der Erwartung, dass sich bei hinreichendem Luftzug keine großen Unterschiede ergeben. Solange sich daran nichts ändert, überlasse ich auch das Phasenzählen Buildzoid und seiner LN2-Klientel. Das elektrische Limit erreicht man mit Luft- und bei halbwegs empfehlenswerten Mainboards auch mit Wasserkühlung nicht, da braucht es extreme Methoden.



> Auswirkung von ccx interconnect, ja es wird wieder 2 ccx mit inf fab über 32*2 bit duples verbunden= 128bit auf einen CCD geben
> Das ist doppelt so schnell wie ryzen+
> Da sind die latenzen zum i/o entscheidend
> 
> ...



Eine ausführliche Technik-Analyse/-Vorschau erscheint bereits in der 08/19 am 5.7. (digital/Abo früher).
Es gibt einen 256-Bit-IF-Link zwischen jedem Compute- und dem I/O-Die sowie innerhalb letzteren einen 256-Bit-Link zum RAM-Controller und einen 512-Bitter zum PCI-Express-Interface. Nur letzteres stellt eine Verdoppelung gegenüber Zen+ dar, die aber nur von den Ryzen 9 in Kombination mit maximal DDR4-2933 und sehr viel PCI-Express-4.0-Peripherie benötigt wird. Oder anders gesagt: Bei der IF-Breite hat sich nichts getan. Auf die Latenzen sind wir alle gespannt.


----------



## Bounce-Bert (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

ein großer Review über den Monitormarkt wäre mal wieder nicht schlecht. Der Markt gibt dazu eigentlich  einiges her,  vor allem das Preissegment 500 - 700 € sollte meiner Meinung nach mal beleuchtet werden, da
ich vermute, dass es nicht nötig ist für das Bildformat 21:9 ca 1000€ bezahlen zu müssen um eine brauchbare Bildqualität zu bekommen.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich möchte gern möglichst zeitnah einen Test der 50th anniversary edition Der 5700XT. Einfach um zu sehen ob sich die Karte anders verhält als die normale. Wer weiß, vielleicht ist der Kühler ja gar aus Metall statt Kunststoff und kühlt etwas besser oder sonst was. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ion (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn PCGH eine in die Finger kriegt, wird Raff die so oder so testen. Nur erwarte bitte keine Wunder vom "Wunderkühler"


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich doch nicht. Von Luftkühlern halte ich generell nichts.

Edit
Ryzen 3000 auf X370 Brettern bitte.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Manu (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Bounce-Bert schrieb:


> ein großer Review über den Monitormarkt wäre mal wieder nicht schlecht. Der Markt gibt dazu eigentlich  einiges her,  vor allem das Preissegment 500 - 700 € sollte meiner Meinung nach mal beleuchtet werden, da
> ich vermute, dass es nicht nötig ist für das Bildformat 21:9 ca 1000€ bezahlen zu müssen um eine brauchbare Bildqualität zu bekommen.



In der 08 gibts nen Rundumschlag mit 20 Monitoren. Und Ultrawide war erst in der 05 dran, hier auch online: 
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Moni...-aktuelle-Ultrawide-Monitore-im-Test-1279184/


----------



## kmf (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da ich mich definitiv vom Gigabyte x370 Gaming 7 verabschieden werde, hoffe ich neben dem angekündigten XXL-Ryzen 3000 Special auf ein ebensolches für die neuen X570-Boards. Aber ich glaube es ist zu vermessen von mir, ich denke gleich 2 XXL-Specials in einem Heft sprengen den redaktionellen Rahmen der Printausgabe. Trotzdem würde ich mich freuen wenn's so käme, wie ich wünsche. * liebguck  *


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kommt. Allerdings wechselt AMD gerade die AGESAs (und die Board-Hersteller somit die UEFIs) wie andere Leute Unterhosen, sodass alles einen "WIP"-Charakter hat. Torsten kann dir ein Liedchen dazu trällern. 

M fG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

*träller*zwitscher*
Es war eigentlich ein Special mit 8 Boards und Rahmenartikeln geplant, aber wegen des allgemeinen Beta-Status wurden Planungen teilweise mehrfach täglich umgeschmissen. Nach der gestrigen Ankündigung von Agesa 1.0.0.3aba für nächste Woche (also unsere Abgabewoche) habe ich endgültig die Reißleine gezogen: Ich werde in der verbleibenden Zeit soviele Platinen wie möglich (4? 5? 6?) gemäß des alten Testparcours und dazu passendem UEFI testen. Das heißt Ryzen 1800X und 1-2 Wochen alte UEFIs. Nachzügler-Platinen folgen dann direkt im Anschluss in der September-Ausgabe im gleichen Verfahren. Das ist dann zwar etwas veraltet, aber mit allen bisherigen Tests vergleichbar – veränderte Testbedingungen wären das nicht und die verwendeten UEFIs am Erscheinungstag trotzdem nicht aktuell. 1.0.0.3aba wurde heute schon wieder zurückgezogen...

Wenn AMD dann im Herbst alle CPUs dieser Generation veröffentlicht, ein halbwegs finales AGESA fertiggestellt und die Verfügbarkeit von Custom-PCI-E-4.0-Grafikkarten sichergestellt hat, werden alle X570-Mainboards und ausgewählte Vertreter der Vorgängergenerationen noch einmal durch einen neuen Test-Parcours mit 3950X getrieben.


----------



## InfoStudent (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Könnte bei Ryzen 3000 evtl wieder eine Aufrüstmatrix kommen, wie es mal zu Zeiten von Pascal GPUs mit den Grafikkarten war?
Damals wurde schön grafisch aufgezeigt wieviel Mehrgewinn welche GPU, gegenüber welch anderer GPU bringt. Glaube von GTX 770 bis Titan Xp war das damals. Fand das wahnsinnig hilfreich, auch wenn es sicher aufwendig ist.
Aber gerade die berühmten Vertreter i5 3570K, i5 6600K, i7 6700K, i7 8700K wären für PCGH Leser sicher interessant, dazu Ryzen 1700, 1800X, 2600 und 2700X.
Ähnliches bei der 5700(XT) wieder.

Die Mainboardstests finde ich hervorragend als Idee.
Dürfte ich zwei Mainboards in den Raum werfen die besonders interessant sein könnten? Das Asus Prime X570 Pro als günstiger Einsteiger und das Aorus Master mit 14 Phasen Design, ob die Mehrphasen überhaupt Mehrnutzen bringen. Gerne auch mit OC (auch wenn mir klar ist, was ich da gerade an Arbeitsaufwand nenne)

Raff, wäre mal ein Einblick in die Crossfire Thematik möglich? Und ein aktueller Überlick von Polaris über Vega bis Navi mit aktualisierter Preisleistung?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Könnte bei Ryzen 3000 evtl wieder eine Aufrüstmatrix kommen, wie es mal zu Zeiten von Pascal GPUs mit den Grafikkarten war?


Gefällt mir. Wenn im August noch ein paar neue CPUs in die Redaktion flattern, könnte ich mir das für eine der nächsten Ausgaben durchaus vorstellen.


----------



## Atosch (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gerne in der nächsten Ausgabe untervolting und oc beim r7 3700x vorallem auf x470.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich brauche einen Test des allereinzigsten X570 µATX-Boards auf dem Markt (). Bittibitti?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Sorry, wird nichts. Aber ich habe das normale Asrock X570 Pro4 im Test. Die gesamte obere Hälfte ist quasi copy & paste vom X570M Pro4 und die M.2- sowie CPU-Lane-Konfiguration identisch. Der Test sollte dir also reichlich Rückschlüsse erlauben; das beim µATX-Bruder halt weniger Erweiterungskarten passen, sieht man ja.


----------



## Fafafin (12. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Für besonders hohe CPU-Anforderungen stellt es sich für mich so dar, dass für alle, die out-of-the-box ein schnelles System haben wollen, die Ryzen-3000 mit B450/X470 aus P/L-Sicht quasi gesetzt sind. Für alle, die aber auch OC der CPU in ihre Überlegungen einbeziehen, sieht das möglicherweise noch anders aus. Daher wäre eine Gegenüberstellung Intel/Intel mit OC/AMD/AMD mit OC für z.B. 3-4 Spiele mit hoher CPU-Last (Anno1800, ARK: Extinction, Kingdom Come D.) und ggf. auch 1-2 typischen Anwendungen eine faire Analyse des CPU-Markts. Da könnten dann auch noch die Kosten der jeweiligen Plattform und der Kühlung mit einfließen. Von AMD-Seite sehe ich da den Ryzen 3600, 3700X, 3900X und von Intel 9600K, 9700K, 9900K.
Natürlich weiß jeder im Voraus, dass der 9900K OC@5 GHz (500€) mit OC-Mainboard (ca. 300€), WAKÜ (ab 200€) das Rennen macht. Aber wieviel der Vorsprung zu den anderen CPUs non-OC oder OC wirklich ist, wieviel das in FPS ausmacht und wie das preislich dazu im Verhältnis steht, das kann man nicht so sicher vorhersagen.
Ein solcher Beitrag wird natürlich kaum 6 Seiten groß werden, weil die große Mehrzahl eurer Käufer bei 90 Prozent der Spiele im Grafiklimit hängen und daher die Heftseiten dafür zu kostbar sind. Aber als kleine Übersicht wäre es dennoch interessant.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nicht nur Heftseiten sind kostbar, auch Redakteurszeit. 6 CPUs × je 2-3 Mainboards aus verschiedenen Preisklassen × Kühllösungen aus 2-3 Preisklassen × 2-3 Spannungsgrenzwerte, die verschiedene Anwender als Maximum Ansehen × 6 Benchmarks = 972 Einzeltests auf 54 verschiedenen Systemkonfigurationen, von denen jede einzelne takt-optimiert und auf Stabilität geprüft werden müsste. Und eigentlich möchte man noch × 2-3 Stabilitätsdefinitionen (Prime? Cinebench? Nur in den durchzuführenden Tests?) über × 2-3 Zeiträume (1 Durchlauf? 1h? 1d?) und in Kombination mit × 2-3 RAM-Taktraten und × 2 Latenzsettings ergänzen.
Das ist keine kleine Übersicht, sondern genug Arbeit um die Redaktion für zwei volle Monate auszulasten 

(Und das ist noch mit nur je einer CPU, bei so einem Test spielt aber die Serienstreuung eine gute Rolle. add × 10 = 524.880 Tests insgesamt.)


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Sorry, wird nichts. Aber ich habe das normale Asrock X570 Pro4 im Test. Die gesamte obere Hälfte ist quasi copy & paste vom X570M Pro4 und die M.2- sowie CPU-Lane-Konfiguration identisch. Der Test sollte dir also reichlich Rückschlüsse erlauben; das beim µATX-Bruder halt weniger Erweiterungskarten passen, sieht man ja.



Besser als nix, ja


----------



## Cleriker (13. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Nicht nur Heftseiten sind kostbar, auch Redakteurszeit. 6 CPUs × je 2-3 Mainboards aus verschiedenen Preisklassen × Kühllösungen aus 2-3 Preisklassen × 2-3 Spannungsgrenzwerte, die verschiedene Anwender als Maximum Ansehen × 6 Benchmarks = 972 Einzeltests auf 54 verschiedenen Systemkonfigurationen, von denen jede einzelne takt-optimiert und auf Stabilität geprüft werden müsste. Und eigentlich möchte man noch × 2-3 Stabilitätsdefinitionen (Prime? Cinebench? Nur in den durchzuführenden Tests?) über × 2-3 Zeiträume (1 Durchlauf? 1h? 1d?) und in Kombination mit × 2-3 RAM-Taktraten und × 2 Latenzsettings ergänzen.
> Das ist keine kleine Übersicht, sondern genug Arbeit um die Redaktion für zwei volle Monate auszulasten
> 
> (Und das ist noch mit nur je einer CPU, bei so einem Test spielt aber die Serienstreuung eine gute Rolle. add × 10 = 524.880 Tests insgesamt.)


Super! Und ich dachte erst ihr wollt kneifen. Zum Glück war es nur eine vor Vorfreude nur so strotzende Erläuterung des Umfangs. 
*duckundweg*

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fafafin (14. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Nicht nur Heftseiten sind kostbar, auch  Redakteurszeit. 6 CPUs × je 2-3 Mainboards aus verschiedenen  Preisklassen × Kühllösungen aus 2-3 Preisklassen × 2-3  Spannungsgrenzwerte, die verschiedene Anwender als Maximum Ansehen × 6  Benchmarks = 972 Einzeltests auf 54 verschiedenen Systemkonfigurationen,  von denen jede einzelne takt-optimiert und auf Stabilität geprüft  werden müsste. Und eigentlich möchte man noch × 2-3  Stabilitätsdefinitionen (Prime? Cinebench? Nur in den durchzuführenden  Tests?) über × 2-3 Zeiträume (1 Durchlauf? 1h? 1d?) und in Kombination  mit × 2-3 RAM-Taktraten und × 2 Latenzsettings ergänzen.
> Das ist keine kleine Übersicht, sondern genug Arbeit um die Redaktion für zwei volle Monate auszulasten
> 
> 
> ...



Man könnte auch einfach mal den Denkansatz benutzen, wie man das mit geringem Aufwand durchführen könnte. Das wäre euer 9900K-Testsystem @5GHz auf der Intel-Seite und eine gut OC-taugliche X570-Platine für AMD. Ja mit CPU-Wechsel oder eben durch Simulation der schwächeren CPU. Die non-OC-Tests habt ihr zum Teil gerade im aktuellen Heft veröffentlicht, die könnten direkt einfließen. Die preislichen Überlegungen zu X470 und den Kühllösungen könnten dann ganz zum Schluss in eine Tabelle einfließen, so wie ihr das regelmäßig für eure Budget-PCs macht. Ich weiß nicht, wie du darauf kommst, das all diese Varianten aufgebaut und getestet werden sollen, ich jedenfalls habe das nicht geschrieben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

OC-Potenzial muss man halt testen. Wenn man an Stelle des technisch möglichen willkürlich Werte einstellt, kann man die Ergebnisse gleich auswürfeln.


----------



## Fafafin (14. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> OC-Potenzial muss man halt testen. Wenn man an Stelle des technisch möglichen willkürlich Werte einstellt, kann man die Ergebnisse gleich auswürfeln.



Ok, dann muss ich mich damit abfinden, dass ihr für meinen Vorschlag keine Chance seht.
Das Leben geht trotzdem weiter.


----------



## kmf (14. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Kleiner Fingerzeig wie man OC für sich ganz einfach u. relativ sicher austesten kann: (ich hoffe mal das passt hier rein)

Also ich hab bei optimistischen 1,25V Vcore begonnen und den Ryzen 3700x auf Multi 42 gestellt. Und der Rechner lief sofort damit. War ja in der Print auch so auf Seite 40 oben gestanden. 

Jetzt brauchst den Taskmanager, öffnest das Leistungsfenster und lässt dir die 16 Cores anzeigen, Dann öffnest CPU-Z u. HWInfo, und zwar den Part mit den Sensoren. Alles bissel am Bildschirm arrangieren und HWInfo so scrollen, dass die CPU-Temperatur sichtbar ist. Jetzt kommt Prime95 dazu und dort wählt man "Small FFTs max power/heat". Findet man unter Options - Torture Test. In CPU-Z siehst jetzt, dass die Spannung unter Last direkt einbricht. Und im Taskmanager wirst du sehen, dass nicht alle Kerne zu 100% ausgelastet werden. Also diese Einstellung wäre so nicht stabil. Jetzt kommt im Bios die Loadline ins Spiel. Die wird so hoch eingestellt, dass unter Last die VCore auf dem eingestellten Wert bzw. ganz knapp darüber bleibt.

Jetzt das ganze Prozedere von vorne. Sind weiterhin nicht alle Kerne zu 100% ausgelastet, muss jetzt die VCore schrittweise erhöht werden, wiederum im Zusammenspiel mit der Abstimmung der Loadline - wie gesagt, unter Last soll die Spannung den eingestellten Wert nicht unterschreiten, aber auch nur ganz wenig darüber liegen. Also bitte mit Fingerspitzengefühl rantasten.

Bei mir war z.B. der 3700x erst mit 1,3V und Loadline Turbo auf'm Gigabyteboard mit Multi 42 stabil, aber trotz dicker Wakü ziemlich heiß erkauft. Um die 85°. Unter Luft geht's ganz bestimmt noch weiter rauf - ich hab schon von 95° und drüber gelesen. Spaßeshalber ließ ich noch den Cinebench20 parallel dazu laufen, um noch mehr Last zu erzeugen. Dabei ist die Temperatur ganz kurz auf fast 87° geschnellt, als der mit dem Rendern begonnen hat. 

Ich denke, das kann jeder der übertakten will, selbst für sich austesten, weil so was sprengt echt den Rahmen in einer Redaktion. Denn ich will ja nächsten Monat wieder eine Print mit knackigen Themen lesen und net nur ellenlange OC-Testergebnisse. Vielleicht gibt's ja ein leckeres RAM-Süppchen, garniert mit scharfen Haupt- und Sub-Timings. Ähnlich dem Artikel der Ausgabe 6/2019 - damals für B-Dies, dieses Mal Querbeet für 3300 - 4000 

Link zum Thread im 3DCenter Forum wegen Screenshot: 3DCenter Forum - Ryzen + Mainboard + RAM Erfahrungen - Seite 424


----------



## redeye5 (14. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir mal einen ausführlichen Theorie-Artikel zum Thema RAM OC wünschen und vor allem wie man an die Optimierung der Subttimings herangeht. Ich kann natürlich den (wirklich guten und hilfreichen) Ryzen Dram Calculator bedienen, aber ich würde auch gern etwas mehr über die Hintergründe und Einflüsse der einzelnen Timings und Subtimings wissen.


----------



## Wastelpit (17. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo

Ich würde mir mal en guten Artikel über das UEFI-Bios Wünschen , wo bei es mich sehr Interessieren  würde wie man mit den Einstellungen bei dem Sicheren Start am besten Umgeht.
Also bei den Firmware Übernahme wie z. B. bei Suse Linux Tumbleweed Installieren geht immer aber bei einen Kernelupdate---was muss ich beachten beim neuen boot erscheint immer 
ein Blauer Screen --Mok-- wobei ich die Firmware aktualisieren muss , habe mir dabei fast immer den Startvorgang des Systems verbaut , einmal falsch übernommen und nix geht mehr.
Das heist in dem Moment lässt  das UEFI den Start nicht mehr zu , wie behandelt man solche Probleme mit der Firmware?  (sicher Start)

Ich kam bis jetzt mit jedem BIOS Klar aber bei dem UEFI-Bios gibt es für mich noch viel zu lernen , auch das TPM ist doch ne Sache von Interesse was wollen die Hardware und Software
Hersteller damit bezwecken oder einschränken kann ich an meinen System bei Aktiven Hardware Tpm immer noch meine Hard,-und Software wechseln wie ich will oder wie muss ich
vorgehen.
Mir fällt bei diesen Themen nur auf das da diesbezüglich kaum Info oder nur schwer zu finden ist.


----------



## Rolk (19. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir einen Test günstiger (20-50 €) USB Soundkarten vs Einsteiger- und Mittelklasse Onboardsound wünschen.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (27. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mal mit einem Test verschiedener Kühlflüssigkeiten für Wakü's. Das sucht man überall vergeblich, einschließlich hier.
Der Markt hat da so viele Produkte im Angebot und man kann sich mit dem falschen auch ganz wunderbar die Kühlung zusetzen ... Am Schönsten wäre es mit Langzeittests im Vergleich zu Herstellerangaben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es hat leider einen praktischen Grund, das man solche Tests nirgends findet und ich habe bislang keinen Weg drum herum gefunden: Sie dauern viel zu lange. Zu jeder Flüssigkeit finden sich gute und schlechte Erfahrungsberichte, je nach Bedingungen im System. Um das Risiko jeweils eingrenzen zu können, müsste man sehr viele Flüssigkeits-Materialkombinationen testen und das jeweils mindestens ein Jahr lang, da die sich die Auswirkungen eben nicht sofort einstellen. Ehe man mit der ganzen Testserie fertig ist, ist die (schlechtere) Hälfte der Produkte verschwunden, neue sind erschienen und die, die noch verkauft werden, haben möglicherweise die Rezeptur geändert.

Aus privater Erfahrung rate ich ohnehin einfach zu destilliertem Wasser. Probleme sind auch damit nicht ausgeschlossen, aber definitiv nicht häufiger und im Zweifelsfall hat man wenigstens eine Füllung, die rückstandslos trocknet und im Ausguss entsorgt werden darf.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (28. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Schade. Das wären mal Tipps gewesen, womit ihr euch aus der Masse der Magazine abheben könntet ( zumindest aus meiner Sicht ), Jedes PC Magazin bringt hingegen 1000 Tests aller möglichen Speicher, CPU's, Graka's usw. Damit wird man überschwemmt, wobei ich zugeben muss, das eure Tests schon ausführlich und detailliert sind.


----------



## Rolk (29. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mal etwas ganz verrücktes. Ein RAM-oc Test auf B350/X370 und ein Vergleich was sich seit dem etwas holprigen Start gebessert hat.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (29. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir immer noch einen Lautsprechertest. Gerade wenn man viel Geld für echte Mehrkanal-Soundkarten ausgibt, dann möchte man doch auch nicht nur Kopfhöhrer tragen sondern mittendrin sein.

Interessant wäre auch für die Kategorie Wissen ein Überblick über die technischen Mindestvorraussetzungen im Laufe der Zeit, z.B. anhand von Befehlssätzen. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass ich auf meinem alten PC mit Athlon Xp damals CnC3 nicht starten konnte weil SSE2 fehlte; Supreme Commander erzwang Shader Modell 2.0 etc.
Gerade mit der ganzen Verwirrung um Direct3D Featurelevel, AvX in Spielen(Assasins Creed:Origins), 2+x-Kern Zwang(Pentium 965(2Kerne+HT) besser als Pentium(Core i) mit nur 2Kernen ohne Smt?)wäre das, wenn auch umfangreich, sehr interessant. Zwang führt ja oft auch zu echten Markbewegungen(DX12 nur für Win10, DX9-Ende, RTX bald Pflicht bei AAA).


----------



## Guru4GPU (30. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich kann mich noch an einen Test erinnern, in dem eine SSD je nachdem die CPU mit 2 GHz, 3 GHz oder 4 GHz lief stark unterschiedliche IOPS Werte in einem SSD Test erzielt hat.

Ist das mit den aktuellen SSDs immer noch so? Nicht dass es da wirklich einen Unterschied machen würde da so ziemlich alle CPUs heute am Limit laufen, aber interessant fände ich es schon


----------



## Rolk (31. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin, ich schon wieder. 

Sicher kennt ihr Igors Test Ryzen 5 3600 vs. A320 Motherboard. Kopiert das doch mal ganz frech in einer leicht praxisnäheren Variante. Also statt einem Mainboard mit 3 Phasen ohne Kühler ein Mainboard mit 4 Phasen und kleinem Kühlkörper verwenden. Mich würde interessieren, wie weit man damit schon eine 95W TDP CPU verantworten kann. 
(Unter Verwendung verschiedener CPU-Kühlervarianten natürlich.)


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. August 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Mal etwas ganz verrücktes. Ein RAM-oc Test auf B350/X370 und ein Vergleich was sich seit dem etwas holprigen Start gebessert hat.



Einen Vergleich "Start gegen heute" wäre sehr akademisch, aber ein Vergleich "RAM-OC auf low-End-B450 vs. RAM-OC auf X570" ist schon in Arbeit.




Rolk schrieb:


> Moin, ich schon wieder.
> 
> Sicher kennt ihr Igors Test Ryzen 5 3600 vs. A320 Motherboard. Kopiert das doch mal ganz frech in einer leicht praxisnäheren Variante. Also statt einem Mainboard mit 3 Phasen ohne Kühler ein Mainboard mit 4 Phasen und kleinem Kühlkörper verwenden. Mich würde interessieren, wie weit man damit schon eine 95W TDP CPU verantworten kann.
> (Unter Verwendung verschiedener CPU-Kühlervarianten natürlich.)



A320 haben wir leider nur eins in der Redaktion und das ist Bristol-Ridge-only. Aber wie wäre es mit Ryzen-9-3900X-OC auf einem Biostar B450GT3?


----------



## Rolk (2. September 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Einen Vergleich "Start gegen heute" wäre sehr akademisch, aber ein Vergleich "RAM-OC auf low-End-B450 vs. RAM-OC auf X570" ist schon in Arbeit.​




Damit kann man natürlich noch mehr anfangen. 
Evtl. ergibt es sich ja, dass man den Test noch mit B350/X370 ergänzen kann. 


​


> A320 haben wir leider nur eins in der Redaktion und das ist Bristol-Ridge-only. Aber wie wäre es mit Ryzen-9-3900X-OC auf einem Biostar B450GT3?



Auf A320 würde ich gar keinen Wert legen. Es sollte nur irgendein Mainboard sein, dass etwa dem Durchschnitt der vielen AM4 mATX Mainboards mit 4Phasen und sehr kleinem Kühlkörper auf den VRAMs entspricht. Als CPU die größtmögliche, die auf so einem Mainboard zu verantworten ist.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Seit dem P45 TPower hab ich sowieso ne kleine Schwäche für Biostar.
Freue mich auf die "Was kann Low-End" Tests  .


----------



## McZonk (2. September 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Evtl. ergibt es sich ja, dass man den Test noch mit B350/X370 ergänzen kann.


So etwas wurde jedenfalls vor einiger Zeit schon mal vorgeschlagen... *hust*


----------



## Rolk (5. September 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich würde mir einen Test günstiger (20-50 €) USB Soundkarten vs Einsteiger- und Mittelklasse Onboardsound wünschen.



Wenn jetzt schon absoluter Lowend Onboardsound auf 200 € Mainboards verbaut wird wäre das Thema aktueller denn je. 
Mainboards mit schwachem Onboardsound scheinen jedenfalls nicht weniger zu werden.


----------



## G0NZ0 (24. September 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Habt ihr einen Test der ASRock RX 5700 XT Taichi X geplant?
Dazu findet man leider noch nichts im Netz und die Nitro die ich eig wollte hat als einzige nur 2x DP. Bevor ich dann ne Red Devil nehm wäre schon interessant, was die Asrock so kann. Online geht natürlich auch^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. September 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin!

Yep, ein Sample wurde uns gerade seitens Asrock zugesagt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## julian35152 (24. September 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Warum ein Xeon Platinum 20000€ kosten kann 
Allgemein Server Technik wäre auch mal cool


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. September 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit einem Test der RTX2080ti Super, oder der RTX2180ti, RTX3080ti... 
Es wäre mal Zeit für was neues bei mir


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. September 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Immer doch! Wunschliste bitte an Jensen@nvidia.com.  

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. September 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich bezweifle das meine eMail gelesen werden würde. Ihr habt doch einen deutlich besseren Draht zu nVidia als wir kleinen User.


----------



## Homerclon (30. September 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Aus Anlass des aktuellen "Gaming Chair"-Vergleichstest: Wie wäre es, wenn ihr im nächsten Test, Stühle in den Vergleich aufnehmt die nicht als "Gaming Chair" beworben werden?
IKEA-Stühle sind bei einigen beliebt, davon könnte man einen nehmen. Und auch 1-2 von Hersteller die sich auf Sitzmobiliar spezialisiert haben, es sollte jedoch nicht ein Modell für >1000€ sein - es sei denn die Gaming Chairs bewegen sich Preislich nahe bei den 1000€ oder ebenfalls darüber.
In jedem Fall, sollten diese Stühle eine möglichst vergleichbare Ausstattung aufweisen, mit den dann im Test befindlichen Gaming Chairs.

Dann müssten diese Gaming Chairs mal beweisen ob sie besser sind als die zumeist günstiger zu bekommenden handelsübliche Bürostühle, bzw. ob sie den Modellen der Einstiegs- / Mittelklasse der Spezialisten das Wasser reichen können, oder wirklich nur durch ihr Design punkten wollen.


----------



## Lordac (30. September 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Servus,

das Thema Spiele-Stuhl vs. preislich vergleichbarer Büro-Stuhl finde ich auch interessant. Für mich ist das zwar durch weil ich mich im Frühjahr nach einer Enttäuschung bei einem Spiele-Stuhl, für einen Büro-Stuhl entschieden habe und damit sehr zufrieden bin, aber anderen würde so etwas sicher helfen.

Für mich wäre nach wie vor eine aktuelle Übersicht über Lautsprecher (2.0) im Bereich 100-200,- Euro interessant, und ein Gehäusetest bei dem der Unterschied zwischen schmalen Lufteinlässen wie z.B. beim Silent Base 801, gegen eine flächige Meshfront wie z.B. beim Meshify S2 getestet wird, gerne auch mit Rauch um Unterschiede im Strömungsverhalten zu visualisieren.
Es kommt immer mal wieder vor das Gehäuse von be quiet! als "Brutkästen" bezeichnet werden, da aber auch andere namhafte Hersteller wie z.B. Fractal Design, beim Define R6 grundsätzlich auf die gleiche Art der Lufteinlässe setzt, wäre hier ein Test sehr aufschlussreich.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## AndreasG79 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo,

ich würde mich über einen aktuellen Vergleich von HOTAs und Joysticks freuen. 
Mit Blick auf StarCitizen und FS2020.... 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Syrjask (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



MyticDragonblast schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir immer noch einen Lautsprechertest. Gerade wenn man viel Geld für echte Mehrkanal-Soundkarten ausgibt, dann möchte man doch auch nicht nur Kopfhöhrer tragen sondern mittendrin sein.





Rolk schrieb:


> Ich würde mir einen Test günstiger (20-50 €) USB Soundkarten vs Einsteiger- und Mittelklasse Onboardsound wünschen.



Also nach dem letzten Soundkartentest bin ich auch mal wieder drauf und dran mir ordentliche Audioperipherie zu besorgen. Frage mich aber auch warum im Soundkarten Test nie quantitativ mit On-Board Sound verglichen wird, z.B. vom High-End oder Mainstream Mainboard etc.
Genauso würde ich mir für Headsets einen Vergleich mit "HiFI"-Kopfhörern, sowie für PC-Lautsprecher einen mit "HiFi"-Boxen, wünschen. Das Sound+HiFi Forum ist ja super und mit Berichten überfüllt, ein unabhängiger ausführlicher Test in der PCGH ist natürlich was anderes.


----------



## ArktosFFM (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Undervolting Intel CPUs (Coffee Lake)
Overclocking i3 9xxxk, i5 9600k, i7 9700k, etc.
Undervolting Navi Chips
Aktueller AIO-Wakü Test/ Vergleich


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ArktosFFM schrieb:


> Undervolting Intel CPUs (Coffee Lake)
> Overclocking i3 9xxxk, i5 9600k, i7 9700k, etc.


Schau dir mal die PCGH 03/2019 und 12/2018 an, da haben wir uns mit Undervolting und Overclocking beschäftigt. Der Core i3-9350K(F) fehlt zugegebenermaßen, i5-9600K, i7-9700K und i9-9900K sind aber enthalten. Hier die PCGH-Plus-Versionen der Artikel:
[PLUS] CPU-Undervolting: Ryzen 5, Ryzen 7 und 9600K bis 9900K
[PLUS] Overclocking und Tuning: Core i9-9900K, i7-9700K und i5-9600K am Limit


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wÃ¼nscht ihr euch fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test der Arctic Liquid Freezer 280.

Liquid Freezer II Serie – Multikompatibler All-in-One CPU-Wasserkuehler

Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 ab €' '73,27 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ion (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir eine Marktübersicht mit günstigen Tastaturen, so bis 100€. Es gibt doch sicher noch mehr als nur Mecha´s, oder?


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wÃ¼nscht ihr euch fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

1.) X570 Mainboards mit Waserkühlung.

MB-Sets




2.) Test des 44€ Thermalright True Spirit 140 *Power. 

*True Spirit 140 Power | Kuehler | Thermalright.de


Schmale Bauweise, anscheinend hohe Kühlleistung und leise und dafür mit 44€ vergleichsweise günstig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilderquelle


----------



## Leo-Nardo (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hallo,
ich verzweifle gerade an dem 'etwas' unübersichtlichem Markt der RGB-Beleuchtungen. Wenn man das komplette System damit ausstatten will (also im PC-Gehäuse die Wakü, Ram, Mainboard usw) und auch außerhalb Maus, Tastatur usw mit einbeziehen will, dann steht man vor einem Wald von schlecht dokumentierten Systemen. Deren Möglichkeiten und Unterschiede zu erkennen ist eine Wahnsinnsaufgabe. Es wäre schön wenn ihr etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen könntet und das gefühlte Chaos sortieren würdet. Im Forum frage ich gerade nach, mal schauen was da so kommt.
Oder habt ihr das schon getan? Bisher hab ich nichts wirklich gefunden. Dann sagt bitte in welcher Ausgabe das war, die finde ich ja sicher im Onlinearchiv (und vor 2013 wird es schon nicht gewesen sein, oder?) Oder ist der Bedarf an solchen Artikeln nicht sehr groß?
Danke
Leo-Nardo


----------



## Luiooo (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eher eine Frage - indirekt aber auch verbunden mit einem Wunsch:

Werden die Zen2-CPUs eigentlich nochmal nachgetestet? Tendenziell sollte die Leistung durch neusten AGESA-Updates ja gestiegen sein. Wie geht man mit solchen Optimierungen um?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die aktuellen Werte findest du in jedem CPU-Index und auch in der Rangliste. Letztere wird von mir immer mal wieder aktualisiert, so dass die Werte aktuell sind.


----------



## McZonk (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Werte findest du in jedem CPU-Index und auch in der Rangliste. Letztere wird von mir immer mal wieder aktualisiert, so dass die Werte aktuell sind.


Zur besseren Einordnung würde ich es begrüßen, wenn hinter den Balken (oder irgendwo im/nahe des Diagramms) dann ein konkretes Datum oder ggf. UEFI/AGESA vermerkt wird. Das wäre deutlich präziser als "immer mal wieder" mit "aktuellen Versionen von Treibern und OS" zu benchen. 

Anderes Thema: Praxis -> Bootzeiten mit Ryzen 2 auf X370/470/570. Insbesondere mit OC gibt es da noch einiges zu tun und mit AGESA 1.0.0.4 könnte man meinen zumindest etwas Licht am Ende des Tunnels zu vernehmen. Hier könnte man ein paar ausgewählten Setups mal quantifizieren (und ggf. Tipps formulieren, wie man diese Zeiten selbst verkürzen kann).


----------



## Luiooo (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mir reicht eigentlich schon, dass es überhaupt berücksichtigt wird. 

Seit dem Start von Zen2 wird neben der Firmware sicher auch Software daran angepasst/optimiert worden sein. Allerdings bewegen sich die Verbesserungen meistens im einstelligen Prozentbereich. Daher braucht das sicherlich nicht tagesaktuell sein.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Das ist der Punkt. Ich bemühe mich, alles aktuell zu halten. Bei so vielen Testsystemen ist das nicht so einfach.
Aber wie Luiooo festgestellt hat, bewegen sich die Unterschiede bei ein bis zwei Prozent.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> 1.) X570 Mainboards mit Waserkühlung.
> 
> MB-Sets
> 
> ...



Yeah, Anfi-Tec lebt wieder!
Für einen Mainboard-Wasserkühlungstest muss ich aber ehrlich gesagt nach den gewünschten Testkriterien fragen? Konkurrenz gibt es bei dem schmalen Angebot nicht, kritische Temperaturen in der für Wasserkühlungsnutzer üblichen Platinen-Preisklasse auch nicht. Ich finde es schon zunehmen schwerer, Kriterien für die Differenzierung von CPU- und GPU-Kühlern zu finden, wo sich aber wenigstens einige Leser für das letzte Kelvin interessieren.

Zum True Spirit 140 Power: Auch wenn ich den Kühlkörper interessant finde, muss ich leider absagen. Das Ding ist über ein halbes Jahrzehnt alt und für AM4 muss man erstmal extra ein Halterungskit kaufen. Sollte Thermalright eine Neuauflage bringen, bin ich aber gerne dabei.


----------



## Rolk (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mir ist aufgefallen das in den Supportlisten diverser relativ einfach gestrickter AM4 B350/B450 Mainboards bei Verwendung einer Ryzen 3000 CPU Speicherkits mit recht sportlichen Taktraten von 3600MHz (und höher) bei vollem Takt geführt werden. Das könnte man in Zuge eines Tests überprüfen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Yeah, Anfi-Tec lebt wieder!
> Für einen Mainboard-Wasserkühlungstest muss ich aber ehrlich gesagt nach den gewünschten Testkriterien fragen? Konkurrenz gibt es bei dem schmalen Angebot nicht, kritische Temperaturen in der für Wasserkühlungsnutzer üblichen Platinen-Preisklasse auch nicht. Ich finde es schon zunehmen schwerer, Kriterien für die Differenzierung von CPU- und GPU-Kühlern zu finden, wo sich aber wenigstens einige Leser für das letzte Kelvin interessieren.



Anfitec hat damit begonnen, X570 Boards, die sie von der Community bekommen, zu scannen .

Temperaturunterschiede von niedrigen einstelligen Werten ist bei Wakü-Komponenten doch die Regel. 
Konkurrenz gibt es mit Watercool, die Schnittmenge ist aktuell Gigabyte, Testkriterium / Aufmacher "Temperaturunterschied der VRM zwischen Monoblock (Watercool) und reinem VRM Kühler (Anfitec)":



> Die Problematik der X570 Boards ist uns gut bekannt, deshalb arbeiten wir  derzeit an Spannungswandler- und Chipsatz Kühlern für einige  ausgewählte Boards. Im ersten Step wird es *Monoblock Kühler* für Asus  Crosshair VIII Hero, *Gigabyte Aorus Master, Pro und Ultra* sowie ASRock  Taichi geben. Je nach Feedback kommen dann später möglicherweise noch  separate VRM Kühler nach, wir supporten noch weitere Boards, oder wir  erweitern die Linie sogar noch nach unten auf X470. Das kann ich aber im  Moment noch nicht abschließend bestätigen oder verneien.



WATERCOOL --> Produktinfo - Seite 276



> Probleme kannst du haben, Zeitprobleme wären grad reichlich im Angebot https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/images/smilies/graemlins/wink.gif
> Ich bekomme die Tage ein *Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra* zum Vermessen, das ist was die Kühler angeht identisch zum *Gigabyte Aorus X570 Master*.
> Bis Anfang nächsten Monat sollten die Kühler verfügbar sein.



[Anfi-tec] -- Produktvorstellungen - Support - Feedback - Seite 5





PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Zum True Spirit 140 Power: Auch wenn ich den Kühlkörper interessant finde, muss ich leider absagen. Das Ding ist über ein halbes Jahrzehnt alt und für AM4 muss man erstmal extra ein Halterungskit kaufen. Sollte Thermalright eine Neuauflage bringen, bin ich aber gerne dabei.



Trotz der Markteinführung vor einigen Jahren ist er gut verfügbar und liefert abseits der Backsteine BQ Dark Rock Pro 4 und Noctua NH-D15(S), die das halbe Mainboard abdecken, anscheinend weiterhin konkurrenzlose Kühlleistung bei geringer Lautheit.

AM4 und 2066 Unterstützung sind Teil des Lieferumfangs:



> 02. März 2017
> 
> Unsere Kühler sind "Ryzen-ready". ...Wenn ihr also jetzt bei einem unserer Partner einen neuen  Thermalright-Kühler bestellt, dann ist dieser „out-of-the-box“ auf  aktuellen AM4 Mainboards nutzbar  - ohne dass ihr hier ein zusätzliches  Kit anfordern müsst.



News | Thermalright.de



> Zum Lieferumfang zählt unser aktuelles Montagesystem, welches alle aktuellen Intel - und AMD-Plattformen unterstützt. ... Zudem verfügt der Kühler ab Werk über Montagematerial für die neuen AM4  Ryzen Prozessoren von AMD, sowie zu den neuen Intel LGA 2066  Prozessoren.



True Spirit 140 Power | Kuehler | Thermalright.de


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich notier ihn mir mal, aber Priorität hat er nicht – mit 155 mm Breite dafür vermutlich deutlich mehr Mainboard-Inkompatibilitäten als ein DRP4 oder gar Fuma2. 

Mainboard-Wasserkühlung: Wir nehmen es in unseren nächsten Themenquickpoll auf, mal gucken ob es ein weitere gefächertes Interesse gibt. Watercool hat allerdings bislang kein Produkt im Angebot und ein Monoblock hat grundlegend andere Eigenschaften. Das wäre eher ein Praxisartikel denn ein Vergleichstest.


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke


----------



## RNG_AGESA (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Ion schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir eine Marktübersicht mit günstigen Tastaturen, so bis 100€. Es gibt doch sicher noch mehr als nur Mecha´s, oder?



Ich wünsche mir eine Marktübersicht mit _wasserfesten Tastaturen_, so bis 150€. 
...denn staub wird am besten unter der dusche entfernt!


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (4. November 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde mir gerne einen Technik Artikel zum Thema RAM und OC wünschen.
Mittlerweile habe ich mich darauf beschränkt, vorhandene XMP oder Jedec Profile zu nutzen, da ich gar nicht mehr durch die vielen Timings und deren Zusammenhang durchblicke. Letzte Tests in Ausgaben von 2019 haben gezeigt, dass gerade für Anwendungen viel Potential in den Timings liegt.
Doch die großen Zusammenhänge, an welchen Paramatern man schrauben kann, das ist mir durchgegangen. 
Gab es in der jüngeren Vergangenheit für DDR4 schon solche Artikel? Wenn ja, dann gerne per PN den Hinweis mit der Ausgabe an mich.


PS: ich wünsche mir weiterhin 1x im Jahr eine DVD mit den Vorjahresausgaben als PDF. Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Magazinleser, 
aber nach geraumer Zeit muss ausgemistet werden und dann hat man wenigstens noch die PDF parat, 
wenn es mal was an älterer Hardware gibt. Für 2018 habe ich noch kein veröffentlichtes Archiv sichten können.


----------



## DedSec (4. November 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Nachdem in der 12/2019er Ausgabe zwar einige SSD-PCIe_4.0 in Bezug auf Durchsatz, Schreiben, Lesen, ausgiebig getestet wurden, aber die Temperaturentwicklung unter Last gar nicht angesprochen wurde, könnte ich mir einen diesbezüglichen Test in der nächsten Ausgabe gut vorstellen. 
Der VideoBauer hatte die Temperaturentwicklung unter Last von PCIe_4.0 SSDs kurz erwähnt, aber ich hielt diese Videosequenz für nicht besonders aussagekräftig, zumal ich die Testbedingungen (vielfach hintereinander Crystal-Benchmark) für übertrieben hielt.


----------



## BojackHorseman (4. November 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hi,

Ich bin zwar nur seit einem kurzen Zeitraum angemeldet, aber ich habe die Erstausgabe der PCGH gelesen und Euch immer wieder gern gelesen und Euren Online-Auftritt besucht - ohne AdBlocker.

Was ich mir wünschen würde sind Vergleiche, die Ihr früher machen konntet, weil das Geld nicht so knapp war. Ich würde mir eine Vergleich zwischen einem 3600/(X) bzw. 3700X im Vergleich zu einem 9600K oder 9700K in Spielen wünschen. Warum? Weil viele "mittelalte" Menschen wie ich (Ende 30) Spiele spielen, die nicht vom Bombast sondern von Inhalten leben. Damit meine ich die Unity-Klientel wie Subnautica, Rimworld, The Forest oder The Long Dark und andere Kern-lastige Spiele.

Ihr als Redakteure habt Bärte, Eure Leser auch. Ich wette um drei Mark fuffzig, die Hälfte eurer Abonennten spielt keine schnellen Shooter, sondern die oben genannten Spiele. Und auch solche wie Rimworld, die jeden modernen Rechner durch die Engine in die Knie zwingen können. Aber bitte, nennt das nicht "Retro Gaming". Rimworld verdient den Titel "Bestes Spiel der 10er Jahre", sogar mehr als The Witcher 3 oder Minecraft, es ist vermutlich das beste elektronisch Spiel seit Tetris.


----------



## Homerclon (4. November 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was die Leser spielen, dazu geben die folgenden Umfragen einen Anhaltspunkt: Auf welche PC-Spiele freut ihr euch am meisten? & Die PCGH-CPU-Benchmarks 2019+: Wählt eure Favoriten.
Sieht doch eher weitgehend nach dem Typischen aus.  Wer davon Abonnent ist, wurde natürlich nicht abgefragt, und war auch keine Voraussetzung.
Subnautica wurde sogar als Option (Benchmark-Parcours) angeboten, erhielt aber kaum stimmen. Und nicht in den Listen aufgeführte, wurden vergleichsweise kaum genannt.

Ich hab nichts dagegen wenn Spiele wie die von dir genannten getestet werden, aber den Großteil der Leser sprechen diese Spiele wohl nicht an. Bin inzwischen auch über 30, aber Interesse hab ich an diesen Spielen nicht, die würde ich allesamt nur Geschenkt mal anspielen (schnelle Shooter spiele ich aber auch nicht mehr wirklich).


----------



## BojackHorseman (4. November 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Danke @Homerclon.

Da Du seit Äonen hier rumgammelst, stellt sich mir doch eine andere Frage. Spielt der Hardware-Teil überhaupt noch die große Rolle? Fordernde Spiele kommen alle paar Jahre, The Witcher 3, GTA 5, 2030 Star Citizen.

Mir kommt es im Moment so vor, dass - RTX ausgenommen - Spiele je nach Auflösung und selbst auf Einsteigerkarten auf 60 Frames laufen.

Nebenbei... also Ü30 sollte wirklich kein Rimworld spielen. Ist einfach zu komplex für alte Hirne.


----------



## Homerclon (4. November 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Crossplattform-Titel werden durch die Konsolen zurück gehalten. Zum  einen aus Zeit- & Kostengründen, und zum anderen um die  Konsolen-Spieler nicht zu verprellen, weil man den PC Spieler bessere  Grafik bietet. GIbt natürlich auch mal Ausnahmen, wie das von dir genannte GTA5. Ein Negativ-Beispiel wäre die FIFA-Reihe von EA, wo PC-Spieler Grundsätzlich 1-2 Jahre nach den Konsolen-Spieler ein Grafik-Update erhalten.
PC-Only-Titel  sind nur noch selten Grafikkracher mit hohen Anforderungen, um eine möglichst große potentielle  Kundschaft zu haben. Da bei diesen Titeln, eben dadurch das es auf  PC-Spieler begrenzt ist, automatisch ein kleinerer potentieller  Kundenkreis vorhanden ist.
Je nachdem wann Star Citizen dann endlich erscheint (Early Access zählt nicht), ist das eine potentielle solche Ausnahme. Wenn es noch ein paar Jahre dauert, könnte es passieren das es nur noch zum (gehobenen) Mittelmaß gehört. Unter der Annahme das die aktuelle Grafikqualität der EA nicht noch sichtlich gesteigert wird.

Mit der kommenden Konsolen-Generation im nächsten Jahr steht uns voraussichtlich erstmals ein etwas größerer Anstieg bei den Hardware-Anforderungen (min. Voraussetzungen) bevor. Um dann wieder Jahrelang nur langsam anzusteigen.

Da die Leistung der Komponenten aber auch nur noch vergleichsweise Langsam zunimmt, kann man von diesen länger Gebrauch machen. Hat also auch sein Positiven Effekt. 

Als PC-Spieler hat man zwar eigentlich den Vorteil die Grafikdetails anpassen zu können, wenn das neue Spiel nicht flüssig läuft. Aber viele sind ja persönlich Beleidigt wenn ihr PC die Spiele mit allen Reglern auf Rechts nicht packt. Das könnte auch ein Grund sein, weshalb Entwickler lieber nach oben hin stärker begrenzen (um negative Wertungen zu vermeiden), als auch etwas für jene zu bieten die bereit sind ihre PCs aufzurüsten - oder Geduld haben und beim erneuten zocken auf einem neuen PC die vollen Details genießen.


----------



## Cleriker (5. November 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Angeblich hat RDR2 ja Vulkan mGPU Support. Könntet ihr das bitte einmal mit Radeon und einmal mit geforce Modellen testen?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. November 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Es gibt eine neue Umfrage und wir würden uns über Beteiligung freuen: Print: Welche Themen interessieren euch? (November/Dezember 2019)


----------



## Cleriker (6. November 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich bin knapp über 2M groß und wiege etwa 117Kg. Mich würde mal interessieren welchen Stuhl Frank Menschen meiner Abmaße empfehlen würde.
AUßerdem gibt es von Speedlink und Co. immer mehr "Gamer-Schreibtische". Da meine Töchter auch so langsam mit dem zocken in Berührung kommen, wäre es cool wenn er sich mal einen Haufen davon vorknüpfen und diese vergleichen könnte.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (6. November 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich bin knapp über 2M groß und wiege etwa 117Kg. Mich würde mal interessieren welchen Stuhl Frank Menschen meiner Abmaße empfehlen würde.


Da könnte sich ein Blick lohnen: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gami...uehle-bis-500-Euro-im-Vergleichstest-1333082/


----------



## Cleriker (6. November 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Der Artikel ist auch im Heft. Das blöde ist nur, dass vom Hersteller gern gesagt wird bis zwei Meter, der Onkel beim gleichen Modell aber auf maximal 1,90m kommt und der Stuhl nur bis 120Kg belastbar ist. Da brauch ich mir nur mal den Bauch voll schlagen und schon ist Ende im Gelände...
Dennoch danke, feiner Zug von dir.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (6. November 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Dennoch danke, feiner Zug von dir.


Weißt du, ist mein Job und so 
Aber ja, ich verstehe dich. Du kannst von beiden Parametern so 5-10 abziehen, dann bist du bei mir. Ich glaube, ich habe in der Redaktion schon jeden Stuhl getestet und zwei von denen passen irgendwie.
Müsste morgen mal schauen wie das Teil heißt, ist irgendeine deutsche Firma ..


----------



## Cleriker (6. November 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Entschuldige bitte. Ich hab gar nicht darauf geschaut WER mir eigentlich geantwortet hat. 
Ich finde ja den hier ganz interessant, nur verschieben sie den seit einem halben Jahr und meine Lieblingsfarbe ist orange.  *->klick mich, ich bin ein gamingchair<-*


----------



## PCGH_Dave (6. November 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich glaube das Teil steht beim Frank gegenüber ... kann ich mich ja mal draufsetzen.
Gern schaue ich morgen früh mal danach


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. November 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist auch im Heft. Das blöde ist nur, dass vom Hersteller gern gesagt wird bis zwei Meter, der Onkel beim gleichen Modell aber auf maximal 1,90m kommt und der Stuhl nur bis 120Kg belastbar ist. Da brauch ich mir nur mal den Bauch voll schlagen und schon ist Ende im Gelände...
> Dennoch danke, feiner Zug von dir.



Ein paar kg mehr ruinieren den Stuhl nicht sofort, sondern reduzieren nur die Haltbarkeit. Die Lebensdauer wird aber nie angegeben (und wir können auch keinen beschleunigten Dauertest machen), daher würde ich die Gewichtsangaben an deiner Stelle als Richtwert betrachten. Ich selbst saß längere Zeit auf einem Maxnomic Commander S III ("max. 150 kg empfohlen 130") – die ersten 2-3 Jahre war er gut, im vierten zeigte er dann langsam Schwächen und nach 5 Jahren saß ich eher auf den Stahlbalken unter der eigentlichen Sitzkonstruktion, dabei liege ich im niedrigen 80er Bereich. Mal gucken, wie lange das nächste Exemplar durchhält – Needforseat XL aus gleichem Hause mit ähnlicher Form und bis 170 kg freigegeben.

Für Personen bis gut 1,90 m waren beide gut geeignet, ich schätze 2,00 wäre definitiv drin. Zusätzlich kann ich aus meinen Sitzproben der letzten fünf Jahre auf quasi allen von PCGH getesteten Stühlen noch den Recaro Exo und dem von Dave verlinkten Backforce One nennen. Alles andere war im Schulter- und Kopfbereich ungeeignet für meine Körpergröße.


----------



## Luiooo (8. November 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Eine andere Frage: Würde es mittlerweile wieder Sinn machen AMD- und Intel-Prozessoren in eine gemeinsame Einkaufsführer-Liste zu stecken?

Soweit ich erinnere wurden damals beide separiert, da sie nicht mehr wirklich vergleichbar waren. Aber mittlerweile bewegen sie sich ja wieder auf einem ähnlichen Niveau und wären damit gut vergleichbar.


----------



## Forti (12. November 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

moin. darf man auch einen wunsch zur PCGMMORE abgeben?


----------



## Abductee (13. November 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Falls möglich bitte den aktuellen Security Update von Intel Benchmarken.
Intel: Neues Microcode-Update verhindert Erratum im Instruction-Cache - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Leo-Nardo (14. November 2019)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wenn ihr den Ryzen 3950X für die 10/2020 benchmarkt, könnt ihr dann auch Lightroom und Handbrake in die Wertung mit aufnehmen? Handbrake habt ihr eigentlich immer drin, aber Lightroom vermisse ich hin und wieder. 
Danke


----------



## Firefox83 (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Guten Morgen liebes PCGH-Team

Mittlerweile lese ich eure Prints schon seit über einem Jahr, und da ich nicht wirklich der PC Experte bin, wünsche ich mir für meine Horizonterweiterung die folgenden Themen:

- Nvidia / AMD Grafikkarteneinstellungen Erklärt und Analysiert inkl. Tipps oder auch ein Tutorial wie man und frau sich die Grafikeinstellungen richtig einstellt. ich blicke nämlich dank den vielen Grund-Einstellungsmöglichkeiten nicht mehr durch, vermutlich bin ich auch nicht der Einzige.

Ferner aber auch sehr interessant:
- Was taugen Soundbars für die Gaming Kiste?

ich schätze eure Berichte sehr, gerne wünsche ich mir aber mehr Praxisbeispiele wie man was macht oder einstellt, so als Anregung für euch.

Danke und Grüsse


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wir haben eine neue Umfrage, bei der wir uns über eure Meinung freuen würden: Print: Welche Themen interessieren euch? (Februar/März 2020)


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test der 

Eisbaer Aurora 420mm


----------



## Rolk (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ihr hattet mal einen Test gemacht was diverse Tools als Stabilitätstest taugen. Das selbe würde ich mir mit diversen Spielen wünschen. Schön in einer Tabelle mit in verschiedenen Stufen übertakteter Hardware, wie lange welches Spiel stabil läuft. Gängige Mittelklassehardware würde ich Highendboliden vorziehen. Also z.B. RX5700 , R5 1600 12nm, Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-3000 etc...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Test der
> 
> Eisbaer Aurora 420mm



Wenn ich die 2 und die 4 vertauschen darf, bin ich dabei - wenn auch eher nicht für die nächste Ausgabe.


----------



## Rolk (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Moin, mir ist noch ein Thema eingefallen. Da sich der Gehäuseaufbau mittlerweile doch etwas geändert hat könnte man testen wie sich das auf HDD Temperaturen auswirkt. Also HDDs unter der Netzteilabdeckung, mit und ohne aktive Belüftung. Schließlich werden viele Gehäuse werkseitig ohne entsprechende Belüftung ausgeliefert, bieten aber die Option zur Nachrüstung. Oder 2,5" HDDs auf der Rückseite des Mainboardtrays bzw. in der Aussparung zur CPU-Kühlermontage montiert.


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn ich die 2 und die 4 vertauschen darf, bin ich dabei - wenn auch eher nicht für die nächste Ausgabe.



Bei der Kühlleistung sollte sich nichts getan haben, da der CPU Kühler und der Radiator übernommen wurden. Aber wie die DC-LT sowohl leiser als auch leistungsfähiger sein soll, würde mich mal interessieren. Dabei denke ich an diese Aussage von der CES 2019:

3:50 - 4:20min: YouTube


Im Video spricht er von der „Pumpenaufhängung“. Wurden ergo für die Aurora die Pumpenlagerung *und *die DC-LT überarbeitet? Der freigegebene 7V Betrieb beim Vorgänger ist ja schön und gut, aber damit kann ich keinen weiteren Radiator und GPU Fullcover mit einbinden. Neben den Custom Komponenten und den guten Be Quiet Pure Wings Lüftern macht den Aurora Vorgänger vor allem auch der 20€ Pumpenaustausch in Eigenregie zu einem runden Produkt.
Neben der Pumpen- und Lüfterlautstärke die drei Punkte, die mich in deinem Test primär interessieren.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ein kleiner Blick über den Tellerrand in Richtung Workstation/Content-Creation würde mich interessieren. 

Allen voran die WS-Boards von Asus: 
WS X299 SAGE/10G CEB-Mainboard | ASUS
Workstation-Mainboard Pro WS X570-ACE | ASUS
WS Z390 PRO ATX-Mainboard | ASUS

Auch interessant wären evtl. die Pro-Art Produkte von Asus. Hier speziell die Monitore:
ProArt–Displays | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## Stealth (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Da in der nächsten Ausgabe,wohl externe SSD-Laufwerke getestet werden sollen,
würde ich gerne fragen, ob man nicht ein paar externe Festplattengehäuse testen könnte, und zum Beispiel, diese mit einer Crucial Mx500 1TB kombiniert? 

Zum Beispiel:

UGREEN USB 3.0 Festplattengehäuse 2,5 Zoll Externes Gehäuse

UGREEN USB 3.0 Festplattengehaeuse 2,5 Zoll USB 3.0: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Audiosektion im Einkaufsführer kommt etwas zu kurz. Sind ja nicht alle nur Headset-Benutzer. Während die Grafikkarten gleich eine komplette Seite bekommen... -.-
Bin mit Sicherheit nicht der Einzige der einen AVR benutzt. Daher wär auch mal ein Test auch ganz Nett. AVRs am PC bzw. Heimkinosysteme die nur am PC verwendet werden.


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Test der Optimus Wasserkühler.
*

Grafikkarte:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Prozessor:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Jau, dafür wäre ich auch. Testet bitte den RyZen Block in schwarz mit Kupfer. Mich würden nicht nur die Temperaturen, sondern auch der Druck interessieren und ob die Elixierung stabil ist, oder leicht verkratzt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Was haltet Ihr mal von einigen Test mit ner eGPU via Thunderbolt. Das ganze könnte man auch wunderbar in Zeiten von PCI Ex. 4.0 mit Bandbreitentest verbinden, da gerade die 4fach Anbindung vom Thunderbolt spiele aufdeckt die von höherer Transferrate profitieren. Interessant fände ich auch ob das erreichen des Bandbreitenlimits unterschiedliche GPU´s auf einem festen Wert Bottelnecken würde.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich denke sowas steht eh schon an. Hast du nicht Willis Video bezüglich der gigabreit 2080ti eGPU gesehen?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich denke sowas steht eh schon an. Hast du nicht Willis Video bezüglich der gigabreit 2080ti eGPU gesehen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Doch hab ich, war aber jetzt nicht gerade mit Daten vollgestopft.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Test der Optimus Wasserkühler.
> *
> 
> Grafikkarte:*
> ...





Cleriker schrieb:


> Jau, dafür wäre ich auch. Testet bitte den RyZen Block in schwarz mit Kupfer. Mich würden nicht nur die Temperaturen, sondern auch der Druck interessieren und ob die Elixierung stabil ist, oder leicht verkratzt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Kennt ihr eine deutschen Händler, der die Kühler anbietet? Es sind für diesen Sommer mehrere Wasserkühlungsartikel angedacht, aber natürlich konzentriere ich mich lieber auf Produkte, die meine Leser auch kaufen können.


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

https://mobile.twitter.com/Optimus_WC/status/1227264542616371201

–> Bis Sommer wird hoffentlich ein Testmuster vorhanden sein.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bisher nicht, aber wie mein Vorredner schon schrieb soll da was kommen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hauptsache es gibt wieder ein paar Klassiker als Referenz. Aquacomputer bietet ja selbst für den Original Cuplex noch AM4 Umrüstsätze an (Dafür passt wie ich heute feststellen dürfte keine der 100 Bohrungen in der alten EK Supreme Blende auf selbigen Sockel -_-).


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> *Hauptsache es gibt wieder ein paar Klassiker als Referenz. Aquacomputer bietet ja selbst für den Original Cuplex noch AM4 Umrüstsätze an* (Dafür passt wie ich heute feststellen dürfte keine der 100 Bohrungen in der alten EK Supreme Blende auf selbigen Sockel -_-).



Einen AC Cuplex dann erneut neben einem Optimus Foundation / Signature V2 zu testen, wäre : Heute vs. vor fast 20 Jahren. Ich habe mir auch den AM4 Deckel gegönnt (Schutzfolie noch nicht entfernt).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die PCGH Xeon E5-2687W 150 W TDP Testplattform ist er auf jeden Fall noch gut geeignet: [Review] 17 Jahre alter AC Cuplex vs. 220W




PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eine deutschen Händler, der die Kühler anbietet? Es sind *für diesen Sommer mehrere Wasserkühlungsartikel angedacht*, aber natürlich konzentriere ich mich lieber auf Produkte, die meine Leser auch kaufen können.



Der Optimus legt nach den Entwicklern seinen Fokus bewusst auf die Kühlleistung ...

Optimus Foundation CPU Block (Intel) Review | TechPowerUp

Optimus Foundation CPU Block (Intel) Review | TechPowerUp

... aber da wird in Zukunft sowieso nicht mehr viel passieren (bei Ryzen 3000 liegt das Problem bekanntlich an einer anderen Stelle). Eine in 90° Schritten mögliche Ausrichtung bei Intel *und* AMD Sockeln, die Montage ohne Federn oder der Einsatz des CPU Kühlers beim GPU Fullcover Block sind vielleicht interessante Punkte.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Hmm. Wenn ihr keine Aktualisierung des Test-Parcours von 2016 wollt, könnte ich Werte des Cuplex 1.3 und Evo 1.1 aus dem Geschichtsspecial der 07/16 (oder SoHe) gegenüberstellen. Eigentlich denke ich aber über Messung bei einheitlichem Durchfluss nach.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

"Bei konstantem Durchfluss" finde ich extrem irritierend weil es quasi den Widerstand des Kühlers  negiert -> der Kühler darf ungestraft so viel Bremsen wie er will.
Ich würde eher 2-3 Referenzpumpen mit variierenden Leistungen nehmen. D5, Eheim 1046 und Eheim Compact z.B.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Na wenn das eh nicht gewünscht ist... 
Strafpunkte für hohen Durchfluss erhalten die Kühler in der Fließwiderstandsmessung. Aber bislang ist es so, dass High-Flow-Designs doppelt punkten: Sie erhalten eine gute Durchflusswertung und sie gehen mit einem hohen Durchfluss in die Leistungsmessung, dabei würde ihr geringerer Widerstand in einem realen System mit GPU-Kühler und weiteren möglichen Hindernissen viel weniger Einfluss entfalten.


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Hmm. *Wenn ihr keine Aktualisierung des Test-Parcours von 2016 wollt*, könnte ich Werte des Cuplex 1.3 und Evo 1.1 aus dem Geschichtsspecial der 07/16 (oder SoHe) gegenüberstellen. Eigentlich denke ich aber *über Messung bei einheitlichem Durchfluss nach*.



Ob es jetzt bei einem Kühlertest eher um Aktualität oder optimaler Wärmeübergang (Xeon E5-2687W bzw. i7-3960X vs. 3900X/3950X) gehen sollte ... . Meine Tendenz geht eher in Richtung Ryzen 3000.

Wenn ich mir diese Seite anschaue, vermisse ich eigentlich keine Informationen. Weder beim Testsystem und der Methodik, noch bei den anschließenden Grafiken. Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die Zeit genommen, das mit deinem Test-Parcours in meinen verstauten älteren PCGH Ausgaben detailliert danach abzugleichen, was du sowieso auch schon immer an identischen Infos geliefert hast. Welche Messergebnisse in welcher Aufbereitungsart sinnvoll sind, kannst du bei weitem besser einschätzen, als ich es kann.

Der Reihe nach zum Inhalt:

- "Durchflusswerte"

Der Durchfluss bei minimaler und maximaler Pumpenleistung zeigt isoliert den Widerstand des Kühlers, wobei sich bei minimal vs. maximal teilweise die Plazierungen ändern. Gerade bei der maximalen Pumpenleistung kann anhand der Messwerte ein negativer Eindruck hängen bleiben, der sich bei der darauffolgenden Grafik "Temperaturdifferenz Wasser zu CPU" wieder relativiert.


- "Temperaturdifferenz Wasser zu CPU"

Hier schließt sich der Kreis mit der Auslegung des Kreislaufes: Bei minimaler Pumpendrehzahl (D5 Pontistufe 1 = normalerweise angestrebter leiser Betrieb) liegen die Kühler bei den Durchflusswerten zwischen 53 l/h und 81 l/h (Durchflusswert, der landauf und landab als Empfehlung angegeben wird) und den dabei erziehlten Werten zur Kühlleistung (Temperaturdifferenz Wasser zu CPU).
Vermutlich eine starke Überlappung mit der häufig vorherrschenden Praxis im Alltagsbetrieb.


- "Skalierung Durchfluss und Kühlleistung"

Entlarft den Anfitec drei recht anschaulich, dass er deutlich von einem gesteigerten Durchfluss profitiert. Diese Info wäre ansonsten untergegangen. 


Das soll jetzt nur mein Input dazu sein, was ich aktuell ganz gelungen finde. Da du eben explizit eine mögliche "Aktualisierung des Test-Parcours von 2016" angesprochen hast. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass CB Murks fabriziert und ich es nicht geschnallt habe.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ihr testet Prozessoren aus gutem Grund auch in 720p.

Was spricht dagegen, für die anstehenden Testberichte zu Wasserkühlern auf das kleinste Modell mit HCC Die und damit auf einen verlöteten 9920X oder 10920X zu setzen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stephan in der Ausgabe 02/2020 S.62, Stichwort Wärmedichte:



> Die Abwärme pro mm[SUP]2 [/SUP]Silizium ist also stark reduziert, über die Fläche der sechs deaktivierten Kerne lässt sich bereits etwas Wärme puffern.



Möglicherweise lassen sich dann die Auswirkungen der unterschiedlichen Kühlerstrukturen mit deutlicheren Abständen herausarbeiten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. März 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Gegen ein Skylake-X-Testsystem würde per se nur die mangelnde Verfügbarkeit einer überzähligen CPU sprechen. Abgesehen von einer 18 Watt höheren TDP sehe ich aber auch keinen Vorteil gegenüber dem etablierten Sandy Brige E. Beide Plattformen nutzen die gleiche, für langfristige Kühlertests extrem vorteilhafte Halterung, beide haben eine ähnliche Heatspreadergröße und meinem Wissen nach auch -Dicke, beide sind verlötet und auch das Silizium ist ±5 Prozent gleich groß. Wenn ich aktuell die Plattform wechsle, dann eher zu AM4. Der ist zwar unpraktisch zum testen und damit ein Risiko hinsichtlich der Lebensdauer der Plattform und er heizt etwas weniger, aber dafür sind die Messwerte für einen relativ großen Teil der Leser nachvollziehbar.

Aktuell wollte ich aber eher den Wasserkühlungskreislauf für Wasserkühlertester anpassen, nicht so sehr die Wärmequelle ändern. Das gleiche System für alle Kühlungstests (außer GPUs) zu nutzen hat große logistische Vorteile und für Lüfter, CPU-Kühler und Kompaktwasserkühlungen werde ich den Xeon frühestes zugunsten von AM4 verrenten.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. März 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Die Die Größe der eingesetzten Sandy Bridge E Prozessoren hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. März 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

In 32 nm sind halt auch 8 Kerne ansehnlich.


----------



## Rolk (13. März 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das heute Borderlands 3 auf Steam erscheint. Falls ihr nichts besseres zu tun habt  könnte man daraus einen Artikel über Spiele basteln, bei denen die Technik nach Veröffentlichung deutlich verbessert wurde.


----------



## ArktosFFM (22. März 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

David Ney schreibt in der Rubrik "DIe Redaktion", dass er fünf fantastische Profile seiner RTX 2070 SUper gefunden habe - vom Ulta-Sparprofil bis hin zur RTS 2080 Leistung. Könnte man nicht einfach aus dem Ney-Experiment einen ganzen Artikel machen und veröffentlichen ?
Mich würden die Leistungsdaten als auch die Messdaten wie Lautstärke, Leistungsaufnahme interessieren. Die Kernfrage: Lohnen sich solche "Profile ?"


----------



## PCGH_Dave (23. März 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ArktosFFM schrieb:


> Die Kernfrage: Lohnen sich solche "Profile ?"


Natürlich lohnen sie sich, sonst hätte ich da nicht wochenlange Optimierungsversuche und Zeit investiert. Es ermöglich dem User, in dem Fall mir, sich dynamisch an die Anforderungen der von ihm gespielten Spiele anzupassen. Es gibt beispielsweise Indie-Games, die trotz einfacher Grafik die GPU dazu bringen maximal zu boosten, was in meinen Augen absolut unnötig ist. Ja, moderne Grafikkarte verfügen, wenn korrekt im Treiber konfiguriert, auch selbst über die Fähigkeit, den Takt dynamisch an das Lastverhalten anzupassen. Das hindert meine 2070S aber trotzdem nicht daran, auf über 2 GHz zu boosten, obwohl sie das eigentlich gar nicht bräuchte. Per Profil zwinge ich sie dann auf einem Takt unterhalb von 1,65 GHz zu bleiben. Damit spare ich nicht nur rund 30 Prozent (!) der Leistungsaufnahme ein, sondern senke auch massiv den Kühlaufwand. Das macht die Grafikkarte leiser, kühler und effizienter. Das Restsystem bleibt auch kühler, vor allem die CPU, was sich vor allem bei meinem schallgedämmten Gehäuse positiv auswirkt. Der Prozessor taktet dann sogar höher.

Wenn ich dann Grafik-Leistung benötige, schalte ich per Hotkey einfach auf das OC-Profil um. Das geht sogar im Spiel, oder egal was ich gerade tue. Dann hat die GPU "plötzlich" eine um ~420 MHz höhere Taktfrequenz. Spiele wie Doom Eternal, die mit möglichst viel Fps am meisten Spaß machen, spielen sich dann natürlich deutlich flotter als mit dem Spar-Profil. Die anderen Lüfterprofile sind darauf angepasst, sodass das System zwar lauter wird, aber niemals in kritische Temperaturbereiche kommt. Ich nehme mir deinen Vorschlag zu Herzen und spreche das mit meinen Kollegen ab, kann aber nicht versprechen, dass daraus ein Artikel wird.


----------



## Research (24. März 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Wie wäre es mit einenm Corona Aufrüstspezial?
Samt Guide wie man Plattformen bis runter zum Phenom IIX6/FX/Core2Quad optimiert?

Gerade AM4 570 Boards gab es einige die teuer aber schlechter waren als die 470er.

Teile der Arbeit hab ihr ja schon mal gemacht.



Oder Basteleien für den PC wie Lufttunnel.
UV, weil weniger Abwärme.
Der Sommer naht, alle sind zu Hause.


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. März 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

"Raff Aufrüstspecial: Von 2080 Ti Trio @Lukü @Wakü - RTX Ti @Wakü: War's das wert".

- Bykski MSI RTX 2080 TI Gaming X Trio Wasserkühler | EZmodding.com

-  Warenkorb | Caseking


----------



## Cleriker (30. März 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich würde gern einen Test der beiden ADATA Gehäuse Invader und Battlecruiser sehen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. März 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich wünsche mir schonmal vorab einen Test für das überarbeitete Lancool II (Meshfront) oder alternativ das Lancool 315, welche auf der CES gezeigt wurden.
Außerdem würde ich mich über einen Test weiterer SilentiumPC Gehäuse freuen. Beispielsweise das Astrum AT6V mit USB Type-C 3.1 für etwa 65 €. Oder ein Test des günstigen Signum SG1.


----------



## Cleriker (31. März 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Bitte testet doch mal das Spiel Corruption 2029. Besonderes Augenmerk bitte auf die Grafikleistung. Da wird doch als empfohlen glatt der Vergleich GTX970 zu Vega56 gezogen.


----------



## BikeRider (7. April 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*

Ich hätte gern ein (BluRay)-Brenner special.
- Lese und Brennqualität von BluRay Brennern 
- Wie gut oder schlecht sind heutzutage die BluRay und DVD Rohlinge


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. April 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wÃ¼nscht ihr euch fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste PCGH-Ausgabe?*


1.) Die Kombination aus 20mm dickem XSPC TX Radiator und 15mm Noctua Lüfter ergibt eine *schlanke 35mm* Radiator-Lüfter Lösung. 
Radiatoren mit Hersteller: XSPC, Höhe bis 25mm Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

​Lüfter mit Hersteller: Noctua, Rahmenbreite: 120mm, Tiefe: 15mm Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

​Mich interessiert ein Vergleich mit einer üblichen Slim Alternative aus 30mm Radiator und 25mm Lüfter bei z.B. 500, 800 und 1200 U/min.

*Ergo 35mm vs. 55 bei Kühlleistung und Lautstärke.



*​

2.) Den AC Kryos Next habt ihr schon getestet, möglicherweise durftet ihr das Testmuster behalten und jetzt gibt es für Ryzen 3000 die von Aquacomputer angekündigte Montagehalterung, die den Kühler in die Richtung der beiden CPU Chiplets verschiebt. 
Mich interessiert der Effekt der 15€ Halterung.

Aqua Computer Webshop -  Umruestsatz Sockel AM4/3000 fuer cuplex kryos NEXT 21788




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Aktuell geht alles etwas langsamer.... Aber zum Wochenende noch ein paar Infos:
> 
> So ungefähr wird die Halterung aussehen, es wird diese auch als  Umrüstsatz geben. Sie verlagert den Kühler so, dass die Temperaturen  optimiert werden. Wie schon bei Vorstellung der Ryzen 3000 geschrieben  ist der cuplex kryos auch mit der normalen AM4 Halterung sehr gut für  die Ryzen 3000 geeignet. Durch die Optimierung sind  Verbesserungen von ca. 1,3-1,5°C pro 100W TDP möglich. Eine Verschiebung  bei einer oder zwei CCDs auf eine Ecke des Heatspreaders führt schnell  zu negativen Effekten durch schlechteren Kontakt zum Heatpreader.
> 
> _Bevor hier blödsinnige Hinweise zu Anschlüssen oder Durchfluss kommen: Wir  verwenden ein industrielles Testsystem beim dem der Durchfluss  programmiert werden kann und die Temperatur auf <0,05K konstant  gehalten wird. Im Test wurden 200l/h als Durchfluss programmiert, die  Temperatur wurde auf Raumtemperatur 22°C programmiert. Es handelt sich  um ein thermoelektrisches System, dass selbst bei Lastschwankungen die  Temperatur auf <0,1K konstant hält.Also keine Angst: Wir wissen was  wir tun und plug&cool ist halt einfach super praktisch._



Wird es WaKue-Kuehler fuer die neue Ryzen-3000-Serie und einen Chipsatz-Kuehler fuer den X570 geben? - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum​


----------



## McZonk (11. April 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> [...]mich interessiert der Effekt der 15€ Halterung.


Da interessiert mich jetzt ganz besonders: In welchem Szenario? Was sollte man da deiner Meinung nach testen? Mischlast/Single-Core-Boosten, oder doch der klassische Prime-Run mit statischer Last?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (11. April 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



ArktosFFM schrieb:


> David Ney schreibt in der Rubrik "DIe Redaktion", dass er fünf fantastische Profile seiner RTX 2070 SUper gefunden habe - vom Ulta-Sparprofil bis hin zur RTS 2080 Leistung. Könnte man nicht einfach aus dem Ney-Experiment einen ganzen Artikel machen und veröffentlichen ?
> Mich würden die Leistungsdaten als auch die Messdaten wie Lautstärke, Leistungsaufnahme interessieren. Die Kernfrage: Lohnen sich solche "Profile ?"



Montag, 10:15 Uhr auf www.pcgh.de


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. April 2020)

*AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wÃ¼nscht ihr euch fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste PCGH-Ausgabe?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Da interessiert mich jetzt ganz besonders: In welchem Szenario? Was sollte man da deiner Meinung nach testen? Mischlast/Single-Core-Boosten, oder doch der klassische Prime-Run mit statischer Last?



Mir geht es darum, ob die "ca. 1,3-1,5°C pro 100W TDP"  auch in der Praxis ankommen.

Testrahmen, der mir vorschwebt:

- 3900X oder 3950X
- 100W und 200W oder 150W und 250W
- Auslastung aller Kerne mit 50% und 100%

Die konstante statische Last mit 50% und 100% Auslastung lässt sich mit Prime 29.8 b6 einfach nachstellen.

100%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




50%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als Alternative zu Prime kann ich mir auch den Star Control Origins Benchmark vorstellen.

Warum?

- in vollem Umfang konstenlos
- hohe Auslastung aller verfügbaren Kerne
- Benchmarkszene über 1:30 min, die über alle Kerne stark schwankende Lasten abbildet
- DX11, DX12 und Vulkan Verknüpfung vorhanden
- alternativ zum Benchmark freies Erkunden ohne Zeitbeschränkung möglich ("Free Roam), um sich eine Szene in der Spielwelt mit einem bestimmten Lastzustand herauszupicken 


Benutzeroberfläche und Einstellungen am Beispiel DX11:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Free Roam":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1:30 min Benchmarkszene mit schwankender Auslastung:

~50-70%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




~90%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. April 2020)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> 1.) Die Kombination aus 20mm dickem XSPC TX Radiator und 15mm Noctua Lüfter ergibt eine *schlanke 35mm* Radiator-Lüfter Lösung.
> Radiatoren mit Hersteller: XSPC, Höhe bis 25mm Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ​Lüfter mit Hersteller: Noctua, Rahmenbreite: 120mm, Tiefe: 15mm Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ...





devline schrieb:


> Mich würde mal eine ordentliche Testserie zum Custom-Befestigungsramen von der8auer interessieren: der8auer RYZEN 3000 OC Custom-Befestigungsrahmen
> 
> Mit mehreren CPUs und Kühlern:
> Wie werden die besten Ergebnisse erzielt, wie verhällt es sich im Idle, unter Last (Gaming / Rendering).
> Was passiert mit der Durchschnittstepmeratur und wie sieht es mit Hitzepeaks vorher und nacher aus.




- Die 20-mm-TX-Radiatoren sind schon seit längerem für den nächsten Radiatortest eingeplant. Ich hoffe, noch diesem Sommer dazu zu kommen, aber ein paar neue Mainboards werden dieses Jahr wohl doch noch erscheinen. Aktuell stehen für modulare Wasserkühlungen Pumpen auf dem Plan. Da gibt es meiner Meinung nach einen größeren Mangel an soliden Vergleichstests mit Geräuschmessungen.

- Die 15-mm-Nocutas habe ich in der 04/2020 getestet. Die Tests können auch 1:1 mit älteren Messwerten bis hin zum Mega-Special aus der 09/18 verglichen werden und wurden, wie üblich, auf 45-mm-Radiatoren durchgeführt. Ein direkter Kreuztest, wie gewünscht, ergibt sich daraus zwar nicht, ließe sich aber ableiten. Ich persönlich fände ohne ein Duell 45 mm (30er Radi + 15er Lüfter) vs. 45 mm (20er Radi + 25er Lüfter) spannend. Dass eine 55-mm-Konfiguration besser als ein 35-mm-Slim-Build gleicher Qualität ist, kann man auch ohne Test annehmen.

- Testvorbereitungen für die asymmetrische Aquacomputer-Halterung laufen bereits. Wir wissen aber noch nicht, wie wir das tatsächlich umsetzen können, da im für Tests normalerweise verwendeten statischen Betrieb ja nicht einmal deutlich Verbesserungen versprochen werden. Dynamische Tests zu reproduzieren und dabei auch noch praxisnah zu bleiben ist dagegen eine Herausforderung. Den Zeitaufwand muss man gegen das Interesse an einem Nischenprodukt mit wenigen Grad Temperaturvorteil abwägen.

- Das gleiche gilt vom Prinzip her auch für die der8auer-Halterung. Nur hat uns hier der Vertrieb schon ganz offiziell mitgeteilt, dass man sich Tests mit statischer Last sparen kann, weswegen wir dort erst einmal kein Testmuter in Zulauf haben, bis sich ein brauchbares dynamisches Szenario findet.



> "Die der8auer Ryzen 3000 OC Befestigungsrahmen wurden für den Alltagsbetrieb entwickelt. Das heißt sie ermöglichen das schnellere Abführen von kurzzeitigen Hitzespitzen, z. B. in Folge eines Ladebildschirms beim Zocken, an die verwendete CPU-Kühlung. Einen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung der CPU-Kühlung haben sie nicht, das heißt in einem Benchmark unter dauerhafter Volllast (wie Prime95) wird man keinen Unterschied erkennen, da es dann nicht mehr um die bessere Wärmeabfuhr zum CPU-Kühler, sondern nur noch um die Wärmeabfuhr des CPU-Kühlers geht."


----------



## fuddles (15. April 2020)

Eine Übersicht aller bisherigen CPU Sockel seit dem 286er mit einem CPU Beispiel.


----------



## Research (15. April 2020)

Homeoffice und Co:

Den Gaming-Platz zum Homeoffice-Platz aufbauen/umrüsten/umbauen/fusionieren.
Ergonomie und Co. Beleuchtung. Mauspads, Tastaturen, Mäuse...

Vom Bildschirmhalter, Multidisplay, Große Displays, KVM Switches, USB-Hubs, Heimnetzwerk-Upgrade, Switche, Multi Stream Transport Huns (Daisychain) für DisplayPort.
USV, Steckdosenleisten mit OV-Schutz...
Verkabelung Netzwerk, Strom, + Kabelmanagement auf dem Tisch...

(Vielleicht auch: Arbeit am 4kTV.  Aktive Kabel?)

Peripherie wie Drucker, Scanner....

Dann Konferenzhardware wie:
Soundkarten, gerne auch sowas von Behringer, Focusrite..., Mikrofone, Lautsprecher, Headsets, Webcams...

VPN, Remotedesktop-Lösungen.

Eine Checkliste für Homeoffice + Konferenzen wie:
Netzwerkanforderungen an Heimnetzwerk, Provider....

Erklärungen für Anschlüsse, wie Videoausgänge, was man damit machen kann, welches Dock für welchen Anschluss, welcher Adapter (z.B. USB auf Video, DP Daisychain...) für welchen Zweck...


Genug Themen für Heft und Webseite.


----------



## McZonk (17. April 2020)

Offenbar schickt sich ja bald wieder Nomad an, das letzte Quäntchen FPS aus der High-End-Hardware zu quetschen.

So als Vorfreude darauf: 

1) Wie sähen heute Benchmarks von Crysis 1 mit zeittypischer Hardware aus?
Die Testmethodik hat sich seit damals signifikant weiterentwickelt, wir messen nicht mehr nur FPS sondern beurteilen Frametime-Verläufe und Perzentile. Wie gut (nach heutigen Maßstäben) lief so ein Spiel damals eigentlich auf ner guten Mainstream- (Q6600/8800 GT(s)) oder High-End-Möhre (QX9650/8800 Ultra)?

2) Crysis 1 vermag es selbst heute noch High-End-Hardware niederzustrecken - wenn man es nur entsprechend aufbohrt. 
Was gibt es also an Mods (HD-Texturen, Blackfire 1.3 und wie die Schweinereien sonst noch so heißen), um sich quasi schon einmal selber eine Remastered-Edition zu bauen. Paar Vergleichsscreenshots Vanilla vs. Mod und Benchmarks könnten das abrunden.


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. April 2020)

> Dass eine 55-mm-Konfiguration besser als ein 35-mm-Slim-Build gleicher Qualität ist, kann man auch ohne Test annehmen.



Mir geht es bei dem dem Slim-Build Vergleich 35mm vs 55mm darum, wie stark die 35mm Lösung zurückfällt. Denn 35mm gehen im Gehäusedeckel eigentlich immer und einen Test dazu (20mm XSPC TX + 15mm Noctua) habe ich noch nicht gesehen. 

Hingegen halten die 20mm XSPC TX und 25mm Lüfter (eloop) als 45mm Kombination bereits mit 30mm Radiatoren und 25mm Lüftern (eloop) ganz gut mit.

XSPC TX480 Ultrathin Radiator &#8211; Page 4

XSPC TX480 Ultrathin Radiator &#8211; Page 3


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. April 2020)

Test der 115€ AiO für die Grafikkarte.


- 5700XT oder 2080Ti/2080/2070  zur Auswahl
- Kupferradiator mit Pumpe & AGB
- Bykski GPU Fullcover aus Kupfer
- Verbindung zum Kühlblock über Schraubanschlüsse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Integrierte Typ GPU Block Mit 240 Kuehler Wasser Kuehlung System Aio Kuehler Fuer AMD Radeon Rx 5700 Xt / Rx5700 bykski Kit-in Luefter & Kuehlung aus Computer und Buero bei AliExpress
 


B-FRD Series




Online-Shop Integrierte Typ GPU Block Mit 240 Kuehler Wasser Kuehlung System Aio Kuehler Fuer Nvidia Rtx 2080TI / 2080 / 2070 bykski kit | Aliexpress Mobile


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2020)

Seasonic hat sein Angebot nach unten hin mit der Core Serie erweitert. Zeit herauszufinden ob das ein neuer P/L Tip oder einfach nur billig ist.
Seaeonic Core-GM


----------



## Cleriker (19. April 2020)

Jupp, Das wäre interessant.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. April 2020)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Mir geht es bei dem dem Slim-Build Vergleich 35mm vs 55mm darum, wie stark die 35mm Lösung zurückfällt. Denn 35mm gehen im Gehäusedeckel eigentlich immer und einen Test dazu (20mm XSPC TX + 15mm Noctua) habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
> 
> Hingegen halten die 20mm XSPC TX und 25mm Lüfter (eloop) als 45mm Kombination bereits mit 30mm Radiatoren und 25mm Lüftern (eloop) ganz gut mit.
> 
> ...



Also wie gesagt: Den Rückstand der 15 mm Noctuas haben wir gerade erst getestet. Mit der normalen unteren Mittelklasse können sie mithalten, aber auf die Spitzengruppe fehlen 20-30 Prozent. Wie stark die TX gegenüber dickeren Radiatoren im Nachteil sind, werde ich definitiv im nächsten Vergleichstests ermitteln. Ob sich dabei auch die Möglichkeit für Kreuztests ergibt, wird sich aber erst noch zeigen müssen.




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Test der 115€ AiO für die Grafikkarte.
> 
> 
> - 5700XT oder 2080Ti/2080/2070  zur Auswahl
> ...



WTF? Ein 120-Euro-Kühlblock (D-Preis) mit Radiator, Pumpe und Lüftern dazu für 115 Euro (Ali-Preis). Da wünsche ich mir auch einen Test vom Grafikkartenkühlungsfachredakteur.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. April 2020)

Na dann frag doch mal deine Kühlerkontakte, ob die uns sowas besorgen können. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## RegoK (21. April 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> WTF? Ein 120-Euro-Kühlblock (D-Preis) mit Radiator, Pumpe und Lüftern dazu für 115 Euro (Ali-Preis). Da wünsche ich mir auch einen Test vom Grafikkartenkühlungsfachredakteur.





Ich klär das Ganze mal kurz auf:

Der reguläre Asien-Verkaufspreis liegt bei 155$ (~144€) + Versand (+ Einfuhrabgaben),    Formularmod haut die grade nur im Angebot raus weil denen aktuell der gesammte US-Markt wegbricht (was ca. 90% deren Umsatzes darstellt) und die deswegen in leichten finanziellen Schwierigkeiten stecken.

UVP für Europa sind 199,90€.  

Wenn da Interesse an einem Test besteht kann ich gerne eines der Sets zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (22. April 2020)

Ein Test des Noctua NH-U12A (der mit den NF-A12x25 Lüftern) wäre toll, der fehlt in der Kaufübersicht und ist für Leute mit Wasserkühlungsabneigung sicher sehr interessant.

edit: Ich muss blind sein, hab den nur übersehen


----------



## Research (22. April 2020)

RegoK schrieb:


> Ich klär das Ganze mal kurz auf:
> 
> Der reguläre Asien-Verkaufspreis liegt bei 155$ (~144€) + Versand (+ Einfuhrabgaben),    Formularmod haut die grade nur im Angebot raus weil denen aktuell der gesammte US-Markt wegbricht (was ca. 90% deren Umsatzes darstellt) und die deswegen in leichten finanziellen Schwierigkeiten stecken.
> 
> ...



Damit wäre ein Case mit 2x 2*120er Lüfterplätzen voll WaKü für fast alle Leistungsklassen.
Für ca. 200-300€ 

@PCGH, es wäre eine Schande wenn ihr Gehäusetests und die Test für solche Kits macht und dann, ganz zufällig, Topangebote von denen im Schnäppchenführer habt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Na dann frag doch mal deine Kühlerkontakte, ob die uns sowas besorgen können.
> 
> MfG
> Raff



Problem solved:



RegoK schrieb:


> Wenn da Interesse an einem Test besteht kann ich gerne eines der Sets zur Verfügung stellen.








MyticDragonblast schrieb:


> Ein Test des Noctua NH-U12A (der mit den NF-A12x25 Lüftern) wäre toll, der fehlt in der Kaufübersicht und ist für Leute mit Wasserkühlungsabneigung sicher sehr interessant.
> 
> edit: Ich muss blind sein, hab den nur übersehen



Und noch ein Problem ganz schnell beseitigt, Zeitmaschine sei dank.

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-.../Specials/8-Prozessorkuehler-im-Test-1279695/
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luftkuehlung-Hardware-217993/Specials/Noctua-NH-U12A-Test-1278568/


----------



## Abductee (26. April 2020)

In der Kaufübersichtstabelle bei den Grafikkarten findet man keine einzige 2080 Super? (05/2020)
Hätte da nicht irgendwann mal ein großer Vergleichstest kommen sollen?


----------



## Firefox83 (27. April 2020)

Guten Morgen liebes PCGH Team

ich nutze wieder das hier bereitsgestellte Medium um meine Wünsche zu offenbaren. Da ich, und vermutlich ganz viele andere auch, in nächster Zeit den Sprung von FHD/WQHD auf die Nischenauflösung 4K machen will / möchte, würde es mich interessieren wie die Situation heute (Stand 2020) im Bezug auf der 4K Pixel-Auflösung ist, insbesondere:

- Gibt es bezahlbare 4K Monitore? Test?
- Was für einen Unterbau mitsamt Grafikkarte empfiehlt PCGH? Low- bis High Budget? (eine PS4 kann ja auch 4K...)
- Was für eine Spielqualität kann erwartet werden? oder braucht es für die 4K-Auflösung einfach eine RTX2080ti?
- Einstellungen, damit 4K flüssig laufen
- Zukunftsaussichten Monitore und GPUs für 4K?
und und und

naja, sozusagen ein Special über 4K 

nebenbei erwarte ich immer noch einen Praxis-Test von Soundbars am PC 

ich würde mich freuen

Grüsse und bleibt gesund!


----------



## PCGH_Dave (27. April 2020)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> - Gibt es bezahlbare 4K Monitore? Test?
> - Was für einen Unterbau mitsamt Grafikkarte empfiehlt PCGH? Low- bis High Budget? (eine PS4 kann ja auch 4K...)
> - Was für eine Spielqualität kann erwartet werden? oder braucht es für die 4K-Auflösung einfach eine RTX2080ti?
> - Einstellungen, damit 4K flüssig laufen
> ...



Im Grunde gibt es das alles schon 

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...7980/Specials/Ultra-Details-ein-Muss-1283346/
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...ationen-und-Aufruesten-Fit-fuer-2020-1342603/
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Moni...s/Die-20-besten-Gaming-Monitore-Test-1293343/


----------



## Cleriker (1. Mai 2020)

So, der Richtigkeit halber hier auch nochmal:



Thorsten, bitte stell doch in einem extra Artikel mal zwei AM4 Systeme gegenüber.  Eines mit X570 und eines mit B450 beispielsweise. Dann rüste sie  durchschnittlich aus und zeige auf, was man alles nicht! nutzt und  unnötig bezahlt hat. Mach also eine Kosten/Nutzen-Aufstellung. Das  dürfte vor allem dann interessant sein, wenn man bedenkt wie wenig Takt  man bei aktuellen Ryzen hinzugewinnen kann.



Auch würde ich mir ein Special von euch wünschen, in dem ihr euch einem Biostar X570GT annehmt. Der gute Cracky hat es auf seinem Kanal nämlich nicht hinbekommen die Spannungswandler so zu pimpen, dass halbwegs vernünftige CPUs wie ein 2700X darauf laufen, ohne Einbrüche. Bitte nehmt dieses relativ günstige Board und pimpt es so, dass es durch alle Benchmarks läuft und nicht gleich einen dicken Papst-Lüfter braucht um stabil zu bleiben.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Mai 2020)

@ Cleriker: Zwei durchaus mögliche Artikel. Die Frage ist nur, wie viele User das tatsächlich betrifft.
Der Standard-User spart so gut wie immer am Board und alle anderen geben bewusst mehr Geld aus (ich inbegriffen).

Welchen Nutzen habe ich vom teuren Board? Meist längerer Support, bessere / höherwertigere Anschlüsse (aktuell: USB 3.2 / PCIe 4.0  => es geht also nicht nur um die Anzahl der Ports), mehr UEFI-Features und gleichzeitig habe ich bereits vor 3 Jahren vermutet, dass AMD mal wieder ein Produkt mit höherer TDP nachlegt. Damit habe ich einmal mehr Geld ausgegeben und halte mir so die Möglichkeit eines Wechsels von 1600 auf 3950x und vielleicht sogar dessen Nachfolger frei.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (3. Mai 2020)

Mich würde ein Artikel interessieren nach dem Motto: "Muss es immer K sein?"

Overclocking ist ja ganz nett, aber viele Leute die ich kenne scheuen sich dann doch, ins BIOS zu gehen und mehr zu tun, als das XMP-Profil zu laden. Da wäre ein Artikel super, der folgende Fragen anreißt:


Was bringt mir z.B. ein 9900K gegenüber einem 9900 in Spielen?
Die "K"s haben seit einigen Generationen ein µ mehr Boostclock, aber ist das merkbar im Spielebetrieb gerade wenn man die TDP berücksichtigt?
Was bringt mir als Nichtübertakter ein Mainboard, das ab Werk auf Spezifikationen pfeift(MCE ab Werk an/ TDP? kann man das essen?)?
Ist das Verhalten K-spezifisch oder wird auch bei non-K aufs Gas gedrückt? Lohnt deshalb ein Z-Board auch für non-Ks, oder ist auch für B und H Boards die Spezifikation nur eine grobe Empfehlung?

Bei den anstehenden 10xxx-er Prozessoren und neuen Z-Mainboards, die ohnehin den Test durchlaufen ist der Test-Mehraufwand sicher überschaubar und das Ganze gäbe einen schönen Praxisartikel.


----------



## Research (4. Mai 2020)

Windows 10 Entschlacken.

Ähnlich wie:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IU5F01oOzQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da könntet ihr euch in ner VM auch von zu Hause aus austoben.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. Mai 2020)

MyticDragonblast schrieb:


> Mich würde ein Artikel interessieren nach dem Motto: "Muss es immer K sein?"
> 
> Overclocking ist ja ganz nett, aber viele Leute die ich kenne scheuen sich dann doch, ins BIOS zu gehen und mehr zu tun, als das XMP-Profil zu laden. Da wäre ein Artikel super, der folgende Fragen anreißt:
> 
> ...



Allgemein sind die nicht offiziellen Möglichkeiten zum Übertakten durchaus interessant (Punkt 3 und 4). Intel hat aber über die Jahre so ziemlich alle Schlupflöcher gestopft.
Zu 1.: Ich gehe davon aus, dass auch bei Intel 10xxx das OC separat für Speicher und CPU untersucht wird. Zwar hängt beides auch von der Güte des Samples ab, trotzdem hilft die Summe an (inter)-nationalen Tests bei der Entscheidung, wie schnell ein RAM für den Standard-User sein sollte. Bei Ryzen kauft immerhin kaum mehr ein informierter Kunde Speicher unterhalb von 3000 CL16.

Zu 2.: Der etwas höhere Takt (inkl. Boostclock) von K-CPUs wird doch bereits durch den Benchmark-Parcours berücksichtigt. Noch genauere in "Stein gemeißelte Werte" machen keinen Sinn, da auch die Temperaturen eine Rolle spielen. Generell ist es fraglich, ob die "up to 5,3 GHz" überhaupt praxisrelevant sind. Genau an dieser Stelle setze ich an und wünsche mir (nachträglich) eine Untersuchung, ob das regelmäßige und höhere Boosten der CPU durch grundlegende Settings verbessert werden kann. Immerhin existieren weiterhin Anwendungsfälle die (fast) nur von SingleCore Leistung gebrauch machen (Kompilieren, Flight Simulator etc.).


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Mai 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> So, der Richtigkeit halber hier auch nochmal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei "durchschnittlich" ausstatten muss ich passen. Was ist das? Ich finde einen LPT-Drucker, eine U.2-SSD und einen wassergekühlten PCH normal. 

Von Biostar habe ich nur das GT8 im Hause. Das läuft ganz normal mit einem 3950X, keine Anzeichen von Einbrüchen. Das GT dagegen scheint ähnlich viel Aufwand für die Wanlder zu betreiben, wie das B350GT3, nur ohne Kühler. Ich vermute, ein Test des elft unbeliebtesten X570-Board erübrigt sich.


----------



## Research (5. Mai 2020)

Aber vielleicht als Geheimtipp?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Mai 2020)

Hier gelangt ihr zur neuen Umfrage, bei der wir uns über eure Beteiligung freuen würden: Print: Welche Themen interessieren euch? (Mai/Juni 2020)


----------



## Chrissyx (6. Mai 2020)

Gaming-Stühle habt ihr ja ab und zu mal im Vergleich, aber wie wär's mal mit Gaming-Schreibtischen?! Das würde mich mal interessieren. Vielleicht auch eine Sonderseite für DIY-Schreibtische (bzgl. Kabelkanäle, LED-Leisten, etc.) oder so.


----------



## Duke711 (11. Mai 2020)

@PCGH_Torsten

Warum nicht per Prime95 über einen Timecode testen?
Nach einen getakteten Timecodeprofil z.B. über Batch wird ein definierter Torture Test gestartet, jeweils nur für wenige Sekunden,?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2020)

Ich habe die erweiterte Diskussion zu dem Kühlerhalterungstest, inklusive Exkurs in Messtechnik und Leitfähigkeit mal hier hin ausgelagert:
Dezentrale Kühlerhalterungen für Ryzen3000: Was passiert da und wie messen?


----------



## Painkiller (18. Mai 2020)

Mir würde ein größerer Testbericht von Edelgehäusen alá Lian Li mal wieder gefallen.


----------



## RaptorTP (25. Mai 2020)

Bin gerade am Renovieren und hab meinen Schreibtisch-Platz geräumt. Eben auch das Poster mit der großen Übersicht der GPUs.

Ein Poster mit der Übersicht der letzten 5 Jahre in Sachen CPU & GPU wäre doch mal was feines.

Gerade in Sachen CPU und Kernanzahl sollte sich ja einiges getan haben dank AMD


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Juni 2020)

Test des Direct Die Wasserkühlers Core Mark 6 für Comet Lake-S.

WaKue***Quatsch***Thread | Seite 3691 | Forum de Luxx


----------



## Homerclon (15. Juni 2020)

_Dark Messiah of Might and Magic_? Der Kopierschutz ist schuld, dort wurde SecuROM genutzt, die Unterstützung dafür (und Safedisc) wurde von Microsoft aber aus Sicherheitsgründen gestrichen (der Kopierschutz hatte jahrelang kein Update mehr erhalten, gräbt sich aber tief ins System ein). Bei Win7 konnte man das noch Rückgängig machen, so das Spiele mit diesem Kopierschutz trotzdem laufen, aber bei Win10 hat man da keine Chance.

In den Jahren war SecuROM und SafeDisc weit verbreitet.

Wende dich an den Publisher der Spiele, die sind dafür zuständig.


----------



## ArktosFFM (4. Juli 2020)

- Mainboard Vergleichstest zu H410 + B460
- Nachtest I7 10700k i5 10500k - Effizienz, Undervolting, Overclocking
- RAM- Overclocking 2666 Mhz vs 2933 vs 3000 vs 3200, etc. - Was bewirkt schneller Speicher im Gaming (Full-HD/ 4K /GPU Limit) ?
- Welchen Einfluss haben schnell RAM-Timings ? Ist die RAM-Taktfrequenz wichtiger als die Timings ?
- Profitieren Intel- CPUs und AMD-CPUs gleichermaßen von schnellem RAM ?


----------



## klefreak (6. Juli 2020)

*Intel Core i7-10700 Review - Way to Overclock without the K*



Habe grade nachfolgenden spannenden Artikel zum "Tuning" von Intel NON K Cpus gelesen
Intel Core i7-10700 Review - Way to Overclock without the K | TechPowerUp

Da generell eher der Fokus immer auf den K-Cpus liegt, wäre das doch mal interessant für all jende, die mit 4,8ghz Maximaltakt ausreichend Leistung bekommen und dafür knapp 100 € sparen möchten...
Ich finde, ein 10700 (non K) auf 4,8ghz Maximalboost erweitert für knapp 300€ ist eine mehr als würdige Alternative zu AMD's 3700x...

da ich grade einen Neukauf plane, bin ich mir seit diesem Test mit meinem bisherigen Plan nicht mehr so ganz sicher..

Auszug aus dem Test zum 10700k ...  knapp 2% Leistungsunterschied beim offenen Boost..

_We reviewed the i7-10700 before the i7-10700K because we had a hunch  that with a little effort, the i7-10700 could be a very interesting  chip. Let's delve into this first. The Core i7-10700K is roughly halfway  between the i7-10700 and the flagship i9-10900K in application  performance, posting 11% higher performance than the i7-10700 and 9%  lower performance than the i9-10900K. Its performance gain over the  locked i7-10700 has less to do with its 300 MHz frequency difference in  max boost and more with the fact that the i7-10700 is confined within  its 65-watt power limit. *When we unshackle the i7-10700 *by relaxing  these limits, which pushes its boost frequencies to the max, the  i7-10700 makes up solid ground, ending up just *1.8% behind the  i7-10700K*. If you are willing to mess with the BIOS for five minutes and  have the cooling, you have a means of saving at least $60 by using the  i7-10700 and cranking up its power limit&#8212;stability is guaranteed.
Intel Core i7-10700K Review - Unlocked and Loaded | TechPowerUp
_


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> - Die 20-mm-TX-Radiatoren sind schon seit längerem für den nächsten Radiatortest eingeplant. Ich hoffe, noch diesem Sommer dazu zu kommen, aber ein paar neue Mainboards werden dieses Jahr wohl doch noch erscheinen. Aktuell stehen für modulare Wasserkühlungen Pumpen auf dem Plan. Da gibt es meiner Meinung nach einen größeren Mangel an soliden Vergleichstests mit Geräuschmessungen.
> 
> - Die 15-mm-Nocutas habe ich in der 04/2020 getestet. Die Tests können auch 1:1 mit älteren Messwerten bis hin zum Mega-Special aus der 09/18 verglichen werden und wurden, wie üblich, auf 45-mm-Radiatoren durchgeführt. Ein direkter Kreuztest, wie gewünscht, ergibt sich daraus zwar nicht, ließe sich aber ableiten. Ich persönlich fände ohne ein Duell 45 mm (30er Radi + 15er Lüfter) vs. 45 mm (20er Radi + 25er Lüfter) spannend. Dass eine 55-mm-Konfiguration besser als ein 35-mm-Slim-Build gleicher Qualität ist, kann man auch ohne Test annehmen.
> 
> ...



Wie sieht's aus?


----------



## onkelyogi (31. Juli 2020)

Ich würde mich über eine ausführliche Analyse des kommenden MS Flight Simulator freuen.


----------



## big-maec (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
freue mich schon auf die jetzige Ausgabe da die Wasserkühlung und Pumpe mich immer Interessiert. Was mich aber immer wieder beschäftigt ist die Pflege und Wartung von Wasserkühlungen. Oder auch Langzeittests. Meine Pumpen/Systeme die ich bis jetzt gekauft habe scheinen mit der Zeit nachzulassen bzw. der Durchfluss scheint nachzulassen. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran das ich immer wieder Teile gekauft habe mit integrierter Pumpe.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (31. Juli 2020)

onkelyogi schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über eine ausführliche Analyse des kommenden MS Flight Simulator freuen.



Ist geplant


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Juli 2020)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wie sieht's aus?



Artikel liegt zum Gegenlesen bei Stephan, danach kann er in die 10 gedruckt werden. In der 09 war leider kein Platz mehr und es wäre auch knapp geworden mit der Fertigstellung. Da alle anderen Artikel entweder dringender oder noch länger in Arbeit waren, wurde die asymmetrische Halterung um zwei Wochen verschoben.




big-maec schrieb:


> Hallo,
> freue mich schon auf die jetzige Ausgabe da die Wasserkühlung und Pumpe mich immer Interessiert. Was mich aber immer wieder beschäftigt ist die Pflege und Wartung von Wasserkühlungen. Oder auch Langzeittests. Meine Pumpen/Systeme die ich bis jetzt gekauft habe scheinen mit der Zeit nachzulassen bzw. der Durchfluss scheint nachzulassen. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran das ich immer wieder Teile gekauft habe mit integrierter Pumpe.



Da kommen leider sehr viele Effekte zusammen, die sich alle kaum sinnvoll testen lassen. Bei der Pflege modularer Wasserkreisläufe gibt es viele Erfahrungswerte und noch mehr Legenden, aber es wie soll man objektiv resproduzieren, was nach mehreren Jahren gilt? Auch bei Kompaktwasserkühlungen steht man vor dem Problem, dass solche Ergebnisse eben erst nach Jahren vorliegen würden. Bis dahin sind die Produkte aber längst wieder vom Markt verschwunden. Selbst wenn man einen (negativen) Effekt findet, würde der Hersteller dann hoch und heilig versprechen, dass dieses Problem beim Nachfolgemodell schon lange behoben wurde. 

Allgemein stimmt es aber, dass auch bei Kompaktwasserkühlungen mit der Zeit Wasser aus dem Kreislauf diffundiert und dann bleiben die deutlich zähflüssigeren Zusätze in eingedickter Form zurück. Zusätzlich kann es auch hier, wie bei allen Kühlungen, dazu kommen, dass Produktionsrückstände Kühlstrukturen verstoßfen. Allerdings kann man beides nur destruktiv prüfen und dann weiß man immer noch, ob man einen Einzelfall oder ein grundsätzliches Problem hat.


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Juli 2020)

Danke, dass du dir trotz des zu erwartenden geringen Effektes noch die Mühe gemacht hast, das Thema geziehlt mit dem *Kryos Next* und der *AM4/3000* Halterung durchzuziehen.


----------



## Rolk (4. August 2020)

Da mit einigen Intel Chipsätzen Speicher-Tuning gesperrt ist könntet ihr testen was es bringt wenigstens die Timings zu schärfen. Das müsste ja funktionieren hoffe ich doch.


----------



## Abductee (16. August 2020)

Könntet ihr bei einer aktuellen Intel-CPU einen RAM-Benchmark machen das man ungefähr weiß was man zu erwarten hat wenn sich ein günstigeres B-Mainboard kauft wo es kein RAM-OC gibt?


----------



## McZonk (16. August 2020)

Ich fände in einer Art Retroperspektive eine Übersicht der Leistungsgewinne zwischen den verschiedenen Grafikkartengenerationen interessant (evtl. in Form einer Art normiertem Index der Topmodelle über die Zeit - Liese sich so etwas über den PCGH-Index bauen?)  - zusätzlich verknüpft mit der MSRP-Preisentwicklung der jeweiligen Generation.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (21. August 2020)

Vielleicht auch etwas, was sich aus dem Index erstellen lässt: Eine Grafik/Cpu-Limit Tabelle jeweils für die 2 typischen Auflösungen FHD und WQHD. Eine Achse die Prozessoren nach Leistung geordnet die andere die Grafikkarten und dann aus dem Benchmarkschnitt der aktuellen Spiele hervorheben, wo man bei einem Upgrade in Limits läuft. Als Leser hätte man dann eine übersichtliche Tabelle mit welchen Komponenten man definitiv übers Ziel hinausschießt.
Kombiniert mit dem Vorschlag über dem hier könnte man so etwas auch mit je einer Highend CPU/GPU pro Generation machen, um Aufrüstern zu zeigen, ob es noch reicht. Gerade alte Cpus schlagen sich ja in hohen Auflösungen noch recht gut, wenn die Grafikkarte massiv im Limit läuft aber die Cpu noch die 60 Fps stemmt.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (21. August 2020)

MyticDragonblast schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch etwas, was sich aus dem Index erstellen lässt: Eine Grafik/Cpu-Limit Tabelle jeweils für die 2 typischen Auflösungen FHD und WQHD. Eine Achse die Prozessoren nach Leistung geordnet die andere die Grafikkarten und dann aus dem Benchmarkschnitt der aktuellen Spiele hervorheben, wo man bei einem Upgrade in Limits läuft.


Du meinst also sowas?
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...ationen-und-Aufruesten-Fit-fuer-2020-1342603/ 

Aber ja, könnte man auf lange Sicht dann auch mal mit dem neuen CPU/GPU-Index machen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. August 2020)

Genau solche Artikel befinden sich sogar stets in unseren Hinterköpfen und die neuen CPU-/GPU-Indizes sind bewusst auf einfachere Umsetzbarkeit dessen ausgelegt. Machen wir dann, wenn die neuen Grafikkarten erschienen und durchgetestet sind. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2020)

"Einfach" nur diese Darstellung mit den grünen CPU-Grenzen bei Spieletests hinzuzufügen fände ich echt praktisch.


----------



## SebMach (23. August 2020)

Mich würde mal die Spieletauglichkeit von einem MacBook Pro interessieren.  

Sicherlich sind Notebooks mit Windows und entsprechenden Grafikkarten der Hauptnutzerkreis für Spieler und das Haupteinsatzgebiet von MacBooks liegt eher im graphischen bzw. gestalterischen Bereich. Der macOS-Marktanteil am Weltmarkt ist aber in den letzten Jahren gestiegen und die Geräte werden immer beliebter. So lässt sich auch mit entsprechender Software (Parallels) Windows auf einem MacBook installieren so dass man auch Windows-Software auf einem Mac nutzen kann und man nicht mehr zusätzlich auf ein Gerät mit Windows angewiesen ist.  Auch gibt es einige Spiele, die unter MacOS laufen (Bsp. Tomb Raider, LS19 etc.) oder ganz aktuell Anstoss 2022, welches nach erfolgreicher Kickstarter Kampagne u.a. auch für MacOS entwickelt wird.

Die MacBooks Pro verfügen aktuell (noch) über einen i7 oder i9 Prozessor, die sicherlich genügend Leistung bringen. Aber wie schlägt sich die AMD Radeon Pro 5300, 5500 und 5600 im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz. Sind die MacBooks z.B. für Gelegenheitsspieler eine Alternative?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. August 2020)

Extreme Auflösungen mit verschiedenen GPUs. Zum Launch der Ampere Karten wären Tests in 8k+ sehr interessant. Ansonsten gerne Notebook Tests.


----------



## gaussmath (1. September 2020)

Mahlzeit liebes PCGH Team,

ich schlage einen Test des kommenden Marvel's Avengers vor. Das Spiel soll ja insbesondere für Intel optimiert sein. Da interessiert mich ein Vergleich mit den Ryzens natürlich sehr.


----------



## big-maec (2. September 2020)

Hallo,
ich wünsche mir eine aufklärenden Artikel über die neue Ampere Reihe deren Techniken und eine Vorschau was uns in der Praxis erwartet. Als Beispiel: Was ist und wie Funktioniert  RTX IO, Nvidia Reflex Latency Analyzer, AV1 codec.


----------



## onkelyogi (2. September 2020)

and in addition ... RTX30xx Wirksamkeit bei resourcefressenden aktuellen Games, bei mir dreht meine alte RTX2070 z.B. dank MS Flight Simulator seit 10 Tagen auf Anschlag, da könnte ich glatt 0,15 bitcoins drangeben und mir die 3090er gönnen, wenn es denn wirklich was bringt bei meinem PCIe 3 Intel CPU & Board ...


----------



## MDJ (3. September 2020)

Das ihr die neuen RTX-Karten testet ist ja klar  Aber mich würden auch die Werte interessieren, die von NV bei der Präsentation angeschnitten wurden. Und zwar den Watt-Verbrauch bei 60 fps.
Natürlich will man mit den Karten die meisten Frames, aber vielen reichen auch die 60 fps oder/und haben auch nur 60Hz Monitore. Da wäre es sehr interessant, wie sich das dann bei den neuen RTX auf die Temperaturen auswirkt! Zumal sie damit auch bedeutend leiser sind.
Vielleicht könnt ihr da auch paar Vergleichsdiagramme machen


----------



## MyticDragonblast (6. September 2020)

Ein Spezialartikel zu sehr knapp bemessenen Netzteilen mit RTX3080 und 3090 wäre interessant. Gerade auch was Lastspitzen angeht, wo dann die Schutzschaltungen abschalten obwohl es auf dem Papier "reicht".
Auch vielleicht ein kurzer Vergleich, was die OC-Partnerkarten da uU. anders machen, als die Referenzkarten(aggressiveres Throttling/Spezifikationen nur als Empfehlung etc.).

Dass Referenzkarten per Spezifikation in Bereiche vorstoßen, die früher nur für Kotzgrenzen-OC-Karten und Dualchip-Modelle vorgesehen waren ist ja ein Novum.


----------



## bushfeuer (7. September 2020)

Mit der RTX3090 wäre nochmal ein Test von PCIe 4.0 vs. 3.0 interessant - führt 3.0 angesichts der hohen Rohleistung der Karte zu einem messbaren (oder sogar spürbaren?) Leistungsverlust? Wie sieht es mit der RTX3070 aus, die angesichts des knappen VRAMs in höheren Auflösungen vermutlich ja auch mal Daten in den Hauptspeicher auslagern muss?


----------



## Firefox83 (10. September 2020)

moin moin,
wenn ich einen Wunsch aussprechen darf, möchte ich gerne mehr über das inverted Layout erfahren. ich sehe dort bei der GPU Kühlung viel Potential, weil die warme Luft der GPU direkt mit 1-2 Lüfter im Deckel abtransportiert werden kann. Es wäre auf jeden Fall interessant zu wissen, was für potential im inverted Layout steckt und ob die restlichen Komponenten davon profitieren können.

Des Weiteren könnt ihr auch mal die Anbindung PC -> Soundanlage / AV-Receiver thematisieren. Was für Optionen stehen den PC Spielern für eine Sound-Weiterleitung zur Verfügung und wo liegen die Vor- und Nachteile.

Zum Schluss als Anregung, wieso macht ihr nicht eine Rubrik à la Mythbuster, wo ihr PC-Mythen auf die Schliche geht und sie entlarvt.

Grüsse firefox


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2020)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> Des Weiteren könnt ihr auch mal die Anbindung PC -> Soundanlage / AV-Receiver thematisieren. Was für Optionen stehen den PC Spielern für eine Sound-Weiterleitung zur Verfügung und wo liegen die Vor- und Nachteile.


Dass Mal durchtesten wäre definitiv interessant. Vorallem da eine Menge User berichten dass z.T. der HDMI-Rückkanal nur funktioniert wenn man dort eine Bildausgabe aktiviert und ähnliches.

Edit:
Da ich mir gerade euren SSD Artikel über das Plus Programm angesehen habe: Bitte bei sowas und auch bei der kommenden Frage nach VRAM Grenzen FFXV (mit 4k Textur Update) nicht vergessen. Das war mein persönlicher Grund auch die Gameplatte zu SSD zu wechseln und ist das Standardbeispiel von HisN wie er selbst ohne SSAA und zusätzliche Mods seine T-Rex gefüllt bekommt.


----------



## ArktosFFM (13. September 2020)

Gibt's noch einen Online-Artikel mit Zahlen zum kastrierten und gepimpten I9 9900 mit 4400er Ram  vom Herr der Kerne ?
Würde zum derzeitigen Preisverfall vom i9 9900 passen.


----------



## MDJ (17. September 2020)

MDJ schrieb:


> Das ihr die neuen RTX-Karten testet ist ja klar  Aber mich würden auch die Werte interessieren, die von NV bei der Präsentation angeschnitten wurden. Und zwar den Watt-Verbrauch bei 60 fps.
> Natürlich will man mit den Karten die meisten Frames, aber vielen reichen auch die 60 fps oder/und haben auch nur 60Hz Monitore. Da wäre es sehr interessant, wie sich das dann bei den neuen RTX auf die Temperaturen auswirkt! Zumal sie damit auch bedeutend leiser sind.
> Vielleicht könnt ihr da auch paar Vergleichsdiagramme machen


Zu dem Wunsch würde ich gerne noch hinzufügen:
Welches Leistungsplus erzielt man, wenn man bei der 3080 das Powertarget auf den Wert einer 2080Ti setzt? Und wie wirkt es sich auf die Temperaturen aus?
Sowie: Generelle Empfehlungen von passenden Netzteilen oder direkt Tests


----------



## Xaphyr (17. September 2020)

Etwa 25%, siehe hier:









						Nvidia GeForce RTX 3080 FE im Test: Effizienz, PCIe 4.0 vs. 3.0, FE-Kühler, Fortnite RTX und Async DLSS
					

GeForce RTX 3080 FE im Test: Effizienz, PCIe 4.0 vs. 3.0, FE-Kühler, Fortnite RTX und Async DLSS / RTX 3080 vs. RTX 2080 Ti bei 270 Watt




					www.computerbase.de
				




Die Temperatur wurde mich aber auch mal interessieren. Und wie sich der Kühler, bzw. die Lüfterkurve bei einem 4k/60 Cap schlägt.


----------



## Hero3 (20. September 2020)

MyticDragonblast schrieb:


> Ein Spezialartikel zu sehr knapp bemessenen Netzteilen mit RTX3080 und 3090 wäre interessant. Gerade auch was Lastspitzen angeht, wo dann die Schutzschaltungen abschalten obwohl es auf dem Papier "reicht".
> Auch vielleicht ein kurzer Vergleich, was die OC-Partnerkarten da uU. anders machen, als die Referenzkarten(aggressiveres Throttling/Spezifikationen nur als Empfehlung etc.).
> 
> Dass Referenzkarten per Spezifikation in Bereiche vorstoßen, die früher nur für Kotzgrenzen-OC-Karten und Dualchip-Modelle vorgesehen waren ist ja ein Novum.



Und in dem Zusammenhang wäre ein umfangreicher Test zu Netzteilen von 500/600W bis 1200W nochmal schön  Auch mit dem Hintergrund der Probleme die es ja wohl selbst bei 750W Netzteilen bei der 3080 gab.
Inkl. Titanium-NT

Wenn ich mir die Bestenliste in der aktullen PCGH anschaue liegt der letzte größere Test wohl schon etwas zurück 


Viele Grüße


----------



## Registrierzwang (24. September 2020)

MDJ schrieb:


> Das ihr die neuen RTX-Karten testet ist ja klar  Aber mich würden auch die Werte interessieren, die von NV bei der Präsentation angeschnitten wurden. Und zwar den Watt-Verbrauch bei 60 fps.
> Natürlich will man mit den Karten die meisten Frames, aber vielen reichen auch die 60 fps oder/und haben auch nur 60Hz Monitore. Da wäre es sehr interessant, wie sich das dann bei den neuen RTX auf die Temperaturen auswirkt! Zumal sie damit auch bedeutend leiser sind.
> Vielleicht könnt ihr da auch paar Vergleichsdiagramme machen



Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren, vielleicht nicht nur auf die RTX 3080 bezogen, sondern auf ein paar Karten mehr (auch RTX 20x0 bspw.). Wer die V-Sync Limitierung nutzt, kann bei 75Hz auch glücklich werden, und die Grafikkarte dreht nicht ständig am Limit, sondern bleibt kühler und verbraucht weniger Strom. Und bei V-Sync geht es dann halt nicht mehr "nur" ums Tearing, sondern auch ob es zum Spielen reicht.


----------



## PeaceTank (28. September 2020)

Moin , ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf einen ausführlichen Bericht über die Nvidia / AMD Treiber Einstellung.....und was alles so bedeutet ....  ist ja schon einiges Neues, seit eurem letzten Bericht darüber, dazu gekommen....


----------



## dw71 (30. September 2020)

Ich lese PCGH total gerne, würde mir aber wünschen, dass mal ein großes Special zu WQHD-Monitoren mit 144 bis 165 Hz. geben würde.

Es gab zwar, unlängst einen Monitortest, aber da kam WQHD nur am Rande vor, weil auch FullHD, 4K und UltraWide-Monitore angetestet wurden.

Ich finde, Grafikkarten und CPUs werden gründlich getestet (was auch gut ist!), aber Monitore (insbesondere die beliebten WQHD-Monitore) kommen zu kurz.

Ich bin für meinen kommenden PC am Schauen für einen Monitor - die PC-Komponenten sind mir eigentlich schon relativ klar, nur noch Kleinigkeiten (zB. ob Big Navi evtl. anstatt RTX 3070)... aber beim Monitor tu ich mir so schwer, dass ich zur Vorsicht schon mal bei Amazon ein DVI-Port zu HDMI Kabel bestellt hab, um meinen alten Monitor (1650x1050 Pixel bei 60 Hz.) beim neuen PC solange weiterverwenden zu können, bis mir klar ist, welcher WQHD-Monitor für mich in Frage kommt.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich fände es eine gute Idee mit ein paar gezielten Tests die Designentscheidungen bei Ampere (und später auch BigNavi) abzuklopfen.
Insbesondere denke ich daran den GDDR6X auf eine Bandbreite runter zu takten die mit GDDR6 vanilla erreichbar wäre. Dazu ein Vergleich zwischen 2080Ti und 3080 bei eher niedrig festgezurrtemTakt um zu sehen was die verdoppelten FP-ALUs alleine ausmachen ohne dass Takt und Bandbreite groß reinspielen.


----------



## Rolk (7. Oktober 2020)

Vermutlich ist das eh geplant, aber schnappt euch bitte die 3080 FE und ein zwei der besseren Customs mit "günstiger" UVP und macht einen UV-Test incl. Verbrauchs -und Lautstärkemessungen.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (29. Oktober 2020)

dw71 schrieb:


> Ich lese PCGH total gerne, würde mir aber wünschen, dass mal ein großes Special zu WQHD-Monitoren mit 144 bis 165 Hz. geben würde.
> 
> Es gab zwar, unlängst einen Monitortest, aber da kam WQHD nur am Rande vor, weil auch FullHD, 4K und UltraWide-Monitore angetestet wurden.
> 
> ...


Und bitte bei einem Monitortest auch mal bei Dell nach Mustern fragen, die Modelle dort schreien nicht Gaming und Kinderzimmer und sind auf dem Papier mehr als konkurrenzfähig. Gerade der 1440p 27 Zöller S2721DGF sieht sehr interessant aus; der TN-Vorgänger hat ja schon in fremdem Revier gewildert was Bildqualität angeht und jetzt gibt es den als IPS.


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Oktober 2020)

Die Kaufempfehlungen sind diesbezüglich ohnehin mehr als fragwürdig, nicht nur bei Monitoren.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (29. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Die Kaufempfehlungen sind diesbezüglich ohnehin mehr als fragwürdig, nicht nur bei Monitoren.


Wenn ich so in den Heftarchiven blättere, da gab's früher mal sowas wie Grafikkarten unter 250€und über 250€ in den Kaufempfehlungen.

Bei den ganzen in den letzten Wochen vorgestellten Sondermodellen wäre, würde man alle testen, die Tabelle voll mit über 1500€ 3090 Karten. Da die Zeiten von "OC" vorbei sind und kein Hersteller mehr als Schaumstoff und Werbezettel in die Kartons legt, wäre der Test des Kundendienstes(z.B. angeblicher Absturz wegen zu schwachem Netzteil) oder der gezielte Test von Exoten("White"-Edition, AiO-Wasserkühlung, besonders kurzen Karten, passiven Karten, flachen Karten) interessant.

Bei Monitoren könnte ich mir einen Artikel zu Multimonitorsetups vorstellen(Pivot-Funktion, VESA-Mounts, Bezel-Correction, Treiberprobleme damit(soll ja Karten geben die haben da Probleme mit dem Energiesparmodus). In den Bildergalerien sieht man recht oft Nutzer mit solchen Setups. Manche Monitore mögen sowas gar nicht(der Acer Predator X27 z.B. soll in der VESA-Mount höllisch laut sein wege des Gsync Lüfters).


----------



## Rolk (6. November 2020)

Ich würde mir einen Nachtest zu Store MI wünschen. Das war zumindest für B450/X470 eine ganze Zeit lang nicht mehr verfügbar, was sich, wie ich mittlerweile bemerkt habe, mit einer neuen deutlich umgepolten Version wieder geändert hat. Deshalb ein Nachtest.


----------



## brazzjazz (10. November 2020)

Alles zu Raytracing. Fest oder flüssig, frisch oder eingemacht, oral oder intravenös, mir egal, Hauptsache, Raytracing. Und bitte wieder mehr herrlich alberne Wortspiele im Bild. Etwa ein Schild mit _Achtung Strahlung_, mit Atom-Logo an einem Maschendrahtzaun, so Area-51-mäßig, darunter _Zutritt nur mit leistungsstarker Hardware. _Sowas in der Richtung... 

Und vielleicht ein Beitrag zum sogenannten _real life_, das soll die bisher eindrucksvollste Raytracing-Implementierung haben und sogar die UE5-Demo in den Schatten stellen. Ist da was dran..?


----------



## FUNbian (20. November 2020)

Ich vermisse die Grafikkarten der unteren Mittelklasse. Früher mal bei max. 250€-300€ mit 4GB sind es jetzt wohl um die 350€ dank unserer schleichenden Geldentwertung, aber eben auch nur mit 6GB.
Die letzte attraktiven Karten war hier die Vega 56 und die GTX 1070 im Abverkauf. Es gibt noch ein paar Restposten RX580/590, das wars. Ein komplettes Marktsegment liegt brach oder wird mit dahingestümperten 6GB-Modellen (RX5600, GTX 1660 Super/Ti, RTX2060) angeboten. Die 8GB-Karten beginnen dann mit 370€-400€ in Form der RX 5700. Fängt Mittelklasse heute schon bei 400€ an? Es ist noch nicht lange her, dass 800€ für das Topmodell 1080Ti alles in den Schatten gestellt haben, was bis dahin galt (knapp 600€ für eine 980Ti). Heute steht eine RTX 2060 Super 6GB (2019) 400€ gegen eine GTX 780 6GB (2014!) 500€. Ja, mit ca. 190% FPS. Aber es sind ja auch fast 6 Jahre dazwischen!
Auch wenn die Enthusiasten eure Zielgruppe dominieren, wäre eine Bestandsaufnahme für die kleineren Budgets (Gaming PC bis 1000€) ganz gut. Und dann kommen hoffentlich bald eine RX 6600 oder eine GTX 3060 mit hoffentlich 8GB, um dieses Preissegment wieder auszufüllen.


----------



## B00 (23. November 2020)

BikeRider schrieb:


> *AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*
> 
> Ich hätte gern ein (BluRay)-Brenner special.
> - Lese und Brennqualität von BluRay Brennern
> - Wie gut oder schlecht sind heutzutage die BluRay und DVD Rohlinge


Ich habe mir mal diesen Beitrag raus gegriffen, weil ich auch finde, das dieses Thema größerer Aufmerksamkeit gebührt. Ein solches Thema in ner gedruckten Ausgabe wäre wirklich toll.


----------



## FUNbian (30. November 2020)

Mich würde außerdem ein Grundlagenartikel interessieren. Vielleicht hat es den auch schon gegeben und er ist mir entgangen. Wir alle sind ständig fps-getriggert, der eine mehr, der andere auch weniger. Das magische Dreieck zwischen Auflösung, limitierender Grafikakarte und/oder limitierender CPU ist weitgehend klar.
Aber gerade im Multiplayer zählen ja das Netzwerk und einige andere Faktoren. Für mich stellt sich z. B. die Frage, wieviel Sinn 144Hz oder mehr machen, wenn der Ping bei 22ms oder zur Rush hour eben dann bei 40ms liegt. Was machen eigentlich Leute, die 240Hz-Monitore kaufen? Welche Rolle spielt der Windows-Zeitgeber? Gibt es Mäuse, die signifikant schneller (nicht mit mehr dpi sondern schneller) abtasten und spielt das überhaupt eine Rolle? Wie sieht das Ganze in Analogie mit Tastaturen aus? Wo lauern noch Fallen, die ich gar nicht sehe? Virenscanner? Firewall? Externe USB-Geräte? 3 bis 4 Game-Lancher im Hintergrund aktiv?
Die eine oder andere Investition würde man vielleicht anders gestalten, wenn man das besser einordnen könnte.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. November 2020)

Teilaspekte deiner frage werden von dem yt kanal battlenonesense geklärt
Es amcht wirklich kein unterschied bei nen MP shooter online mehr fps zu haben  wenn die ping dazu kacke ist.
Anders sieht es aus wenn man  lokal (lan) ist .Das ist aber heutzutage einfach unrealistisch.
Ein cod  läuft ideal bei online Partien mit etwa 50-150ms die tickrate liegt oft zwischen 20 und 30
am PC ist das fürs auge ideal 90fps für den MP ist dies völlig egal.
Hier kommt es maßgeblich auf   die   gemittelte ping zwischen den  host und  dir an.
Server gestützte games bsp betafield ist dies auch mittlerweile so geregelt
Klassische MP mit echten servern wo die ping nur zwischen  server und dir entscheidend ist gibs kaum noch.
In solchen games kommt es auf hohe fps an da meist die tickrate bei 120-240 liegt
Alles darüber clippt die engine sehr beliebt bei source spielen.
ich sehe das als ausnutzen von engine Fehlern.
Echter kompetitiver MP ist man quasi nur noch lokal  oder in kontrollierten games wie overwatch.
Da man hier die fps gänzlich vergessen kann da das spiel auf dem server gerechnet wird und eine Bildrate von 60hz vorgibt.
lokal wird lediglich die  grafik berechnet.

generell ist pvp online games nur noch in mmo oder ähnlichen fair
Das letzte faire online MP shooter war unreal tournament 2004/3 (2003 und 2007)
Wurden cheats erkannt flog man vom mainserver  spielcode gebannt.


----------



## garfield36 (2. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde mir mal einen Gehäusetest wünschen, in dem nur weiße Gehäuse getestet werden.


----------



## Firefox83 (1. Februar 2021)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> moin moin,
> wenn ich einen Wunsch aussprechen darf, möchte ich gerne mehr über das inverted Layout erfahren. ich sehe dort bei der GPU Kühlung viel Potential, weil die warme Luft der GPU direkt mit 1-2 Lüfter im Deckel abtransportiert werden kann. Es wäre auf jeden Fall interessant zu wissen, was für potential im inverted Layout steckt und ob die restlichen Komponenten davon profitieren können.
> 
> Des Weiteren könnt ihr auch mal die Anbindung PC -> Soundanlage / AV-Receiver thematisieren. Was für Optionen stehen den PC Spielern für eine Sound-Weiterleitung zur Verfügung und wo liegen die Vor- und Nachteile.
> ...



guten morgen,

sollten euch mal die Ideen ausgehen, dann würde ich mich über einen Inverted MB-Layout Test sehr freuen. Zudem finde ich immer spannend, wie man seine Lüftungskühlung optimieren kann. Stichwort: Anzahl und Positionierung der Lüfter im Case.

grüsse und guter Start in die neue Arbeitswoche


----------



## garfield36 (1. Februar 2021)

Interessant wäre mal ein Test von Mini-PCs. Damit meine ich nicht nur reine Barebones, sondern auch fertig konfigurierte PCs.


----------



## big-maec (2. Februar 2021)

Mich würde mal ein großer Beitrag und Test über das Thema Gaming Rig. Interessieren. Hier gibt es mehrere Lösungen mit externen Gehäusen um die Grafikpower bei Notebooks und Desktops zu erhöhen.
Als Beispiel hier ein paar links:








						AORUS RTX 3080 GAMING BOX (rev. 1.0) Besonderheiten | Grafikkarten - GIGABYTE Germany
					

Entdecke die AORUS Premium- Grafikkarten, ausgestattet mit WINDFORCE Kühlsystem, RGB-Beleuchtung, PCB Coating und VR Features für das beste Gaming- und VR-E...




					www.gigabyte.com
				











						Razer Core X - Mercury | PC
					

External Graphics Enclosure for Thunderbolt™ 3 Laptops




					www.razer.com


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. Februar 2021)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre mal ein Test von Mini-PCs. Damit meine ich nicht nur reine Barebones, sondern auch fertig konfigurierte PCs.


Welche denn so in etwa? Habe vor knapp über einem Jahr mal kleine kompakte Fertigrechner getestet. Corsair One, Zotac (und wie sie alle heißen). Wurde insgesamt eher als unspektakulär wahrgenommen.


----------



## garfield36 (2. Februar 2021)

In welchem Heft steht der Test?
Da sich bei mir entweder die CPU oder das Mainboard beim Umbau in ein neues Gehäuse verbschiedet hat, habe ich mir als Notlösung den MINIS FORUM  Mini PC zugelegt: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B08NWW3CP2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1.
Ich fand, dass er für den verlangten Preis ganz gut ausgestattet ist. 
Bei der Suche nach so einem System habe ich mich eben mit diesem Thema befasst. Da wären Tests bzw. informative Details hilfreich gewesen.
​


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Februar 2021)

Pumpe&Kühler&AGB&Pumpensteuerung:









						Barrow LRC 2.0 RGB Waterblock, Integrated 17W PWM Pump - AMD AM4
					

Barrow LRC 2.0 RGB Waterblock, Integrated 17W PWM Pump - AMD AM4 LTPRPA-04 6937826614576 BAR-CP18




					www.highflow.nl
				












						BarrowCH OLED CPU Waterblock, LRC 2.0 RGB, Integrated 17W PWM Pump - AM4
					

BarrowCH OLED CPU Waterblock, LRC 2.0 RGB, Integrated 17W PWM Pump - AM4 FBLTPRKA-04 6937826663857




					www.highflow.nl
				






			Barrowch INTEL/AMD/X99/X299 Multi-platform CPU water block integrated pump and reservoir FBLTPRK-04_巴罗散热


----------



## Hokiru (14. Februar 2021)

Spannend finde ich das Thema "*Hardwaredefekte erkennen*", sowohl bei frisch gekaufter Hardware also auch bei in die Jahre gekommender.  

*Bei neuer Hardware:* Was sind technisch normale Erscheinungen bei Hardware, was sollte ich sofort reklamieren? 
Monitore: normal ist* Clouding *Stichwort* Panel-Lotterie* , was sind echte Defekte ? (defekte Pixel, Farbprobleme)
Grafikkarten: normal ist *Spulenfiepen*, Defekte sind z.B. *VRAM Bildfehler
Beispiel:* Ich hatte mal eine SATA-SSD (sogar Samsung Pro), welche von Windows beim Installieren absolut nicht erkannt wurde. Habe alles versucht, aber erst nach einem Tausch durch eine neue SSD liefs.

*Bei alter Hardware: *Was sind Probleme die mit der Zeit auftreten können?
*Beispiel:* Ich tausche vorsorglich mein 7 Jahre altes Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 750W Netzteil, da ich eine 6900XT dem Netzteil nicht mehr zumuten möchte. Gerade bei alten Netzteilen gehen die Meinungen stark auseinander, ob man diese weiterverwenden sollte oder nicht. Woran erkenne ich Defekte? Was kann mir bei Weiterverwendung passieren? Einem Freund von mir ist ein ähnliches Netzteil im Alter laut hops gegangen, hat jedoch die restliche Hardware nicht beschädigt.


----------



## Rolk (20. Februar 2021)

> ...Bis Ende Februar will Entwickler IO Interactive PC-Spielern eine Lösung bereitstellen, um den Access Pass zu vermeiden. Der umfasst die Level aus Hitman 1 und 2 in Hitman 3 zum Neuerleben - inklusiver der technischen Neuerungen der Engine...



Das ist mehr ein Thema für ein Video oder ein update zum Techniktest, aber seht euch doch mal die Level aus Teil 1 und 2 in aufgewerteter Form an.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Februar 2021)

Das könnten wir echt tun. Zuvor zeigt das Spiel aber in den neuen Leistungsindizes (CPU & GPU), was es kann - mehrere Artikel dazu in der kommenden Woche. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2021)

@PCGH_Raff Wäre es möglich, das Ihr euch auch mal das Thema Bandbreite nochmal etwas genauer anschaut. 
Folgender Hintergrund bei mir:
Ich schaue nach einer neuen Karte fürs eGPU Case. Limitierender Faktor ist hier, vor allem am integrierten Panel(4k), die Bandbreite vom Thunderbolt Anschluß.

Für mich wäre z.B. interessant:
1. Welche GPU lohnt sich maximal.
2.Gibt es Unterschiede in den Arches bzgl. des "Bandbreiten Verbrauchs"
3.Wie ist die Differenz zwischen externem Panel und internen Panel.


----------



## dw71 (16. Mai 2021)

Was ich spannend finden würde (vielleicht weil ich mich mit meinem letzten Monat gekauften Gaming-PC angefangen hab, mich zu interessieren, ob sich mit einem gut ausgestatteten Gaming-PC das Schürfen von Bitcoin, Ethereum oder Litecoin lohnt.

Wäre immerhin eine Möglichkeit, einen Teil der heuer leider viel zu hohen Hardware-Kosten wieder reinzubekommen.


----------



## Xaphyr (16. Mai 2021)

Nicht in Deutschland


----------



## Cleriker (16. Mai 2021)

Bitte auch nicht unterstützen den Scheiß. Schlimm genug dass so viele verkommene User diesen Mist unterstützen, nur um ihre Gier zu stillen. Bitte PCGH-Redakteure, nicht unterstützen indem ihr darüber auch noch Praxisartikel schreibt.


----------



## orca113 (17. Mai 2021)

dw71 schrieb:


> Was ich spannend finden würde (vielleicht weil ich mich mit meinem letzten Monat gekauften Gaming-PC angefangen hab, mich zu interessieren, ob sich mit einem gut ausgestatteten Gaming-PC das Schürfen von Bitcoin, Ethereum oder Litecoin lohnt.
> 
> Wäre immerhin eine Möglichkeit, einen Teil der heuer leider viel zu hohen Hardware-Kosten wieder reinzubekommen.


Das geht gar nicht. Hör blos mit diesem Unsinn auf. PCGH wehe ihr bringt so einen Mist. Das hätte die Kündigung sämtlicher meiner Abos rund um PCGH zur Folge...

Wünsche mir als Thema etwas mehr über Gaming Monitore. Insbesondere wie Breitbild sich in Shootern schlägt. oder ob es sich nur noch für Rennspiele oder Flugsimulatoren lohnt. 

Ein weiterer Wunsch wäre etwas über den EvE Spectrum zu lesen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Mai 2021)

Keine Sorge, PCGH bringt garantiert keinen Artikel:
"So werden sie mit Mining reich!"
Das verbietet sich schon allein wegen der Natur eines Printmediums: Der Kioskverkaufszeitraum des Heftes erstreckt sich von zwei bis sechs Wochen nach Redaktionsschluss. Profitkalkulationen für Miner haben aber eine Gültigkeit von ungefähr zwei bis sechs Stunden.

Was wir aber in der 07 im Rahmen eines großen Specials klären werden:
- Die Technik hinter Kryptowährungen
- Was Miner eigentlich machen und was Alternativen zu Mining sind
- Wie Kryptowährungen als Währung funktionieren (oder eben nicht)
- Welche Auswirkungen Kryptowährungen auf die Umwelt haben
- ...
(Last Minute Wünsche kann ich noch versuchen zu berücksichtigen, allerdings sprengt der Artikel schon jetzt alle Layout-Planungen. )


----------



## Gurdi (17. Mai 2021)

Ich sehe da kein Problem über Mining zu berichten, warum sollen andere sich die Taschen voll machen während die Gamer mit Ihren dicken Boliden da hängen und die Party an Ihnen vorbeizieht. Ich selbst Mine nur wenn ich auf Geschäftsreise bin, genrell kann ich dem Thema auch nicht viel abgewinnen, aber totschweigen da hat niemand was von.


----------



## dw71 (17. Mai 2021)

Cool PCGH_Torsten! Interessant wäre auch, ob sich Minen auf die Lebensdauer der Hardware (insbesondere Grafikkarte) auswirkt. Dort hab ich im Internet gefunden von "mit Minen macht man sich die Hardware kaputt" bis "da die Grafikkarte in Sachen Spannung und Takt zum Minen runtergetaktet wird, hält sie sogar länger, als beim Gamen."

Ich selbst bin übrigens wieder etwas abgekommen, nachdem ich anscheinend mit meinem Gaming-PC in 24 Stunden nur $ 5,- Gewinn machen würde (das wären dann beim Minen in der Nacht gerade mal € 2,- Gewinn - nicht wirklich toll). Aber interessieren tut mich das Thema schon...

EDIT: Was ich mir auch mal wünschen würde: einen Artikel über die Übertaktung des Arbeitsspeichers.

Über das Übertakten von Grafikarte oder CPU wird häufig berichtet, ich bin die Inhaltsverzeichnisse aller PCGHs der letzten 2 Jahre durchgegangen - es gab in den letzten 2 Jahren keinen Artikel zum Übertakten vom Arbeitsspeicher. Lediglich in Ausgabe 8/2020 gabs einen Artikel, wieviel Arbeitsspeicher zum Spielen gut ist, aber ohne Bezugnahme auf Ram-OC.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, PCGH bringt garantiert keinen Artikel:
> "So werden sie mit Mining reich!"
> Das verbietet sich schon allein wegen der Natur eines Printmediums: Der Kioskverkaufszeitraum des Heftes erstreckt sich von zwei bis sechs Wochen nach Redaktionsschluss. Profitkalkulationen für Miner haben aber eine Gültigkeit von ungefähr zwei bis sechs Stunden.
> 
> ...


Die ersten beiden Punkte... beinhalten diese zufällig die Antwort auf die Frage was genau da eigentlich berechnet wird?
Ich muss da immer an eine Mischung aus Password Swordfish und stirb langsam 4.0 denken. Bisher hat mir kein miner das beantwortet. Blöcke mit Zahlen- und Buchstabenreihen... ja toll. Aber was bedeuten die und wer nutzt diese Blöcke?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Mai 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Die ersten beiden Punkte... beinhalten diese zufällig die Antwort auf die Frage was genau da eigentlich berechnet wird?
> Ich muss da immer an eine Mischung aus Password Swordfish und stirb langsam 4.0 denken. Bisher hat mir kein miner das beantwortet. Blöcke mit Zahlen- und Buchstabenreihen... ja toll. Aber was bedeuten die und wer nutzt diese Blöcke?


Was ist Geld? Nichts anderes als aud dem Nichts erschaffene Zahlen auf einem virtuellen Bankkonto, beliebig vervielfachbar.

Cryptocoins sind wie Gold, überall vorhanden aber nur in kleinen Mengen. Durch den Aufwand der Betrieben werden muss um es zu erlangen, entsteht der Wert und es ist nicht beliebig aus dem nichts zu erschaffen.


----------



## Homerclon (17. Mai 2021)

Der Wert entsteht dadurch, das Menschen diesem einen Wert geben, und umso mehr dies haben wollen, bei gleichzeitig begrenzten Angebot, steigt der Wert. Der Wert steigt solange, bis es niemanden mehr gibt der noch diesem ein noch höheren Wert beimisst.
Wenn niemand das Zeug wollen würde, wäre es auch nichts Wert, egal wie groß der Aufwand ist.

Das gilt auch für reale Währungen. Die haben nur einen Wert, weil jeder glaubt es hätte einen Wert. In Wahrheit ist es quasi Wertlos. Gerade Papiergeld ist nicht das Wert was drauf gedruckt ist.
Erst das Versprechen das die aufgedruckte Zahl dem Wert entspricht, macht den Schein Wertvoll.

Wie viel etwas Wert ist, kann aber jeder nur für sich selbst bestimmen.
Bsp: Es gibt "Kunstwerke" die für mehrere hunderttausend €, oder noch mehr, den Besitzer wechseln, die ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen würde (höchstens um es direkt weiter zu verkaufen).


----------



## Cleriker (18. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was ist Geld? Nichts anderes als aud dem Nichts erschaffene Zahlen auf einem virtuellen Bankkonto, beliebig vervielfachbar.
> 
> Cryptocoins sind wie Gold, überall vorhanden aber nur in kleinen Mengen. Durch den Aufwand der Betrieben werden muss um es zu erlangen, entsteht der Wert und es ist nicht beliebig aus dem nichts zu erschaffen.


Eben nicht. Gold ist ein natürliches Produkt begrenzter Menge. Blöcke hingegen nicht. Die wurdeh einfach erschaffen. Die Frage ist doch aber warum? Wer hat was von deinen Hashs? Für wen ist das wertvoll? Wenn jemand diese Berechnungen so wertvoll sind dass er dir dafür Geld gibt, was steckt da drin? Jede seriöse Stelle könnte doch einfach Rechenzentren bauen und selbst rechnen lassen statt das Geld einfach raus zu pulvern. 
Geht man davon aus dass keine Daten verarbeitet werden, sondern nur Bytes erstellt, so hätte außer Energieversorgern und GPU-Herstellern keiner was davon. Hier muss also mehr dahinter stecken. Bei Angeboten wie f@h oder ähnlichem ist klar dokumentiert was dahinter steckt, aber hier? Was wird hier für wen explizit generiert und warum ist er auf diesen Weg angewiesen?

 Und wenn du meinst coins hätten wirklichen Wert, dann lösche mal die Daten. Geld kannst du bisher wenigstens noch in sie Tasche stecken und damit bezahlen wo kein Netzwerk existiert. Reise mal nach Grönland und versuche einen Schlittenhundeführer mit Coins zu bezahlen. Viel Spaß. Klar ist das nur eine Momentaufnahme und könnte sich mal ändern, aber Stand jetzt ist es nicht mal in der ersten Welt überall greifbar / nutzbar.

Auch dass du von Aufwand sprichst... Welchen Aufwand meinst du denn? Stecker rein und das Gerät rechnen lassen kannst du unmöglich als Aufwand deinerseits betrachten, oder?


----------



## orca113 (18. Mai 2021)

> Eben nicht. Gold ist ein natürliches Produkt begrenzter Menge. Blöcke hingegen nicht. Die wurdeh einfach erschaffen. Die Frage ist doch aber warum? Wer hat was von deinen Hashs? Für wen ist das wertvoll? Wenn jemand diese Berechnungen so wertvoll sind dass er dir dafür Geld gibt, was steckt da drin? Jede seriöse Stelle könnte doch einfach Rechenzentren bauen und selbst rechnen lassen statt das Geld einfach raus zu pulvern.
> Geht man davon aus dass keine Daten verarbeitet werden, sondern nur Bytes erstellt, so hätte außer Energieversorgern und GPU-Herstellern keiner was davon. Hier muss also mehr dahinter stecken. Bei Angeboten wie f@h oder ähnlichem ist klar dokumentiert was dahinter steckt, aber hier? Was wird hier für wen explizit generiert und warum ist er auf diesen Weg angewiesen?



Absolut. Das sind auch die Fragen die ich mir stelle. Aber ich erwarte auch keine Antworten von der nächsten PCGH. Alles was man bisher dazu selbst recherchiert lässt keinen wirklichen Sinn oder den Ursprung des Werts erkennen. Eine Wertschöpfungskette sehe ich sowieso nicht wirklich. Einen Wert hat es eben nur für die Energieerzeuger und Hardwarehersteller. Wie du schon richtig sagst, jede seriöse Stelle könnte mit Leichtigkeit fette leistungsstarke Rechenzentren bauen und minen lassen. Meines Erachtens stinkt daran was ganz gewaltig.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Mai 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Die ersten beiden Punkte... beinhalten diese zufällig die Antwort auf die Frage was genau da eigentlich berechnet wird?
> Ich muss da immer an eine Mischung aus Password Swordfish und stirb langsam 4.0 denken. Bisher hat mir kein miner das beantwortet. Blöcke mit Zahlen- und Buchstabenreihen... ja toll. Aber was bedeuten die und wer nutzt diese Blöcke?



Exakt solche Fragen sollen beantwortet werden und auch alle im Anschluss an dein Statement gefallen Aussagen werden entweder erklärt oder wiederlegt.  Ich weiß nicht, ob der Detailgrad jedem Anspruch gerecht wird, da ich praktisch kein Vorwissen voraussetze und somit teilweise abstrakt bleiben muss, aber eine 12-Seiten-Strecke nur über Kryptowährungen (nicht über Mining-Praxis) sollten eigentlich bei jedem ein paar Wissenslücken füllen.


----------



## Crosser (18. Mai 2021)

Solche Sachen wie im aktuellen Heft wie die optimale Hardware für Photoshop haben m.E. nichts in einer PCGH zu suchen. In dem Heft sollte es um die Gameshardware gehen. Auch Sachen wie Cryptomining gehören m. E. nicht ins Heft. Wenn mich das interessieren würde, würde ich mir andere Hefte kaufen.
Ich muss zugeben, dass mich als Konsument ziemlich viele  Tests von Igor sehr ansprechen. Der liefert ziemlich guten und überzeugenden Praxisinput für Gamer.


----------



## Homerclon (18. Mai 2021)

Ab und an einen Artikel im Heft zu haben, der über den Tellerrand hinaus schaut, finde ich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Swee (18. Mai 2021)

Fehleranalyse Hardware und Software was lohnt sich zu kaufen oder zu nutzen 😉

Optimalerweise evtl auch treiber updste tools im Vergleich und wie zuverlässig funktionieren diese. Microsoft wird ja hier auch die Treiberverwaltung einfacher machen, wenn es stimmt was ich gehört habe.

Windows tewaks um mehr Performance aus dem Windows 10 zu holen, ping zeiten verbesser usw.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Exakt solche Fragen sollen beantwortet werden und auch alle im Anschluss an dein Statement gefallen Aussagen werden entweder erklärt oder wiederlegt.  Ich weiß nicht, ob der Detailgrad jedem Anspruch gerecht wird, da ich praktisch kein Vorwissen voraussetze und somit teilweise abstrakt bleiben muss, aber eine 12-Seiten-Strecke nur über Kryptowährungen (nicht über Mining-Praxis) sollten eigentlich bei jedem ein paar Wissenslücken füllen.


Ich bin zwar schon lange Abonnent, aber jetzt derart angefixt, dass ich eigentlich wieder am Kiosk stehen will um aufgeregt nach der neuen PCGH Ausschau zu halten. Ich freue mich darauf.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Mai 2021)

Crosser schrieb:


> Solche Sachen wie im aktuellen Heft wie die optimale Hardware für Photoshop haben m.E. nichts in einer PCGH zu suchen. In dem Heft sollte es um die Gameshardware gehen. Auch Sachen wie Cryptomining gehören m. E. nicht ins Heft. Wenn mich das interessieren würde, würde ich mir andere Hefte kaufen.
> Ich muss zugeben, dass mich als Konsument ziemlich viele  Tests von Igor sehr ansprechen. Der liefert ziemlich guten und überzeugenden Praxisinput für Gamer.


Auch Igor deckt ein breiteres Feld ab.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Mai 2021)

Meine Person interessiert sich absolut Null für photoshop, aber die technische Unterstützung interessiert mich dann doch. Die ganzen Streamer und youtuber basteln doch täglich ihre Ausreißer. Na und was streamen die? Spiele. Das gehört mMn schon irgendwie zusammen.


----------



## Crosser (19. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Auch Igor deckt ein breiteres Feld ab.


Hast du natürlich recht, aber ich finde er gibt schon ziemlich gute Tipps, zuletzt z.B. seine Artikel bezüglich Einfluss auf den Ping, welchen Einfluss G-sync etc. haben, auch die messbaren Vorteile von hohen Hz-Zahlen bei Gamingmonitoren. Oder seine Messungen bei den CPUs, wo der 11900k in Games schlechter abschneidet als der 11700k oder 10900k. Da frage ich mich, warum der 11900k hier die beste Gaming CPU von Intel sein soll. Das sind gute Artikel, die Gamern gute Empfehlungen bringen. Vielleicht auch in Kombination mit seiner Art zu schreiben. PCGH ist für mich Pflichtlektüre seit ewigen Jahren und ich bin sehr dankbar, dass es sie gibt, aber man sollte sich auch anschauen, was andere machen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass PCGH das macht und auch interessiert,  was wir uns wünschen. Daher mein Hinweis.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Mai 2021)

Crosser schrieb:


> Hast du natürlich recht, aber ich finde er gibt schon ziemlich gute Tipps, zuletzt z.B. seine Artikel bezüglich Einfluss auf den Ping, welchen Einfluss G-sync etc. haben, auch die messbaren Vorteile von hohen Hz-Zahlen bei Gamingmonitoren. Oder seine Messungen bei den CPUs, wo der 11900k in Games schlechter abschneidet als der 11700k oder 10900k. Da frage ich mich, warum der 11900k hier die beste Gaming CPU von Intel sein soll. Das sind gute Artikel, die Gamern gute Empfehlungen bringen. Vielleicht auch in Kombination mit seiner Art zu schreiben. PCGH ist für mich Pflichtlektüre seit ewigen Jahren und ich bin sehr dankbar, dass es sie gibt, aber man sollte sich auch anschauen, was andere machen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass PCGH das macht und auch interessiert,  was wir uns wünschen. Daher mein Hinweis.


Ist ja legitim was du sagst, aber z.B. Einen Latenztest gab es von PCGH auch schon öfter, noch lange bevor NV seine Spielzeuge versendet hat. Der 11900 schneidet mir ehrlich gesagt hier auch zu gut ab, aber anderes Testumfeld andere Ergebnisse.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. Mai 2021)

Ihr könnt mir ja gerne erklären, wie ein 11900K langsamer sein kann, als ein 11700K, wenn man die CPUs so einstellt, wie Intel es vorsieht. Der 11900K hat dann einen (bis zu) 500 MHz höheren Allcore-Takt und kann auf schnelleren Speicher zurückgreifen. Es ist daher nicht verwunderlich, dass die CPU in Spielen (und Anwendungen) schneller ist. Aber gut, wenn Igor das getestet hat und sagt, muss es ja stimmen 
(Beim 10900K kann es durchaus Sache der Kerne sein. Und was noch interessant ist: Im partiellen GPU-Limit ist Skylake schneller als Cypress Cove, aber da wir im CPU-Limit testen ...)


----------



## Crosser (19. Mai 2021)

@PCGH_Dave
konkret bezüglich deiner Frage meine ich DIESEN Test. Für mich relevant HD-Auflösung, da für mich max. FPS wichtig sind bei Battlefield. 
Und wie mein Vorredner geschrieben hat: Immer die Testumgebung berücksichtigen.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. Mai 2021)

Crosser schrieb:


> @PCGH_Dave
> konkret bezüglich deiner Frage meine ich DIESEN Test.


Danke für den Link, schaue ich mir in einer ruhigen Minute einmal an.


----------



## Crosser (19. Mai 2021)

@PCGH_Dave
Und nochmals: Ihr macht ne super unverzichtbare Arbeit für mich als Nichtprofi im PC-Bereich. Ich muss halt aus vielen Quellen gucken, was ich glauben kann und soll und bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, wie ich mein Gameplay verbessern kann (mit jetzt fast 50🤣)


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. Mai 2021)

Dazu muss man auch kein Wissenschaftler sein, da reicht ja die eigene Logik für aus. Wenn ich zwei CPUs habe, die gleich viele Kerne besitzen und auf das gleiche Energiebudget zurückgreifen können, suche ich nach anderen Unterschieden. Die gibt es beim 11900K beim Adaptive Boost (Allcore-Boost bis 5,1 GHz, ggü. 4,6 GHz beim 11700K) und beim schnelleren Speicher (DDR4-3200 Gear 1 ggü. DDR4-2933 Gear 1 beim 11700K) – wenn man die CPUs nach diesen Vorgaben testet, kann ein 11700K niemals schneller als ein 11900K sein, sofern die Last auf der CPU liegt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Mai 2021)

Crosser schrieb:


> Solche Sachen wie im aktuellen Heft wie die optimale Hardware für Photoshop haben m.E. nichts in einer PCGH zu suchen. In dem Heft sollte es um die Gameshardware gehen. Auch Sachen wie Cryptomining gehören m. E. nicht ins Heft. Wenn mich das interessieren würde, würde ich mir andere Hefte kaufen.
> Ich muss zugeben, dass mich als Konsument ziemlich viele  Tests von Igor sehr ansprechen. Der liefert ziemlich guten und überzeugenden Praxisinput für Gamer.



Das Schürfen von Kryptowährungen hat mittlerweile erhebliche Einflüsse auf Kaufentscheidungen für Gaming-Hardware und damit gehören letztere definitiv zum PCGH-Themenspektrum. Wie gesagt: Das heißt nicht, dass wir Praxis-Artikel für Miner schreiben, aber einen Wissensartikel um was es bei dem ganzen Hype eigentlich geht, erachten wir als angebracht. Mehrere andere Leser hier offensichtlich auch. Ähnliches gilt für den Artikel über Photoshop-PCs und den in der kommenden Ausgabe folgenden, allgemeinen CPU-Anwendungs-Index. Dieser wurde ausdrücklich von Lesern gefordert, nachdem wir die reguläre CPU-Bewertung auf Spiele beschränkt haben.
Du dürftest aber meinen Kommentar zu eben diesem Thema mögen, in dem ich auch die Frage aufwerfen, warum Anwendungsleistung eigentlich so viele Leute interessiert.


----------



## Crosser (19. Mai 2021)

Ich sag ja, ich steck nicht zu tief in der Materie und bin auf euch als Tester angewiesen.  Ich lese unterschiedliche Artikel und bin dann immer nur verwirrt, weil ich immer unterschiedliches lese. Da weiß man nicht was man glauben soll. Ich hatte immer Intel, weil ich von AMD noch weniger Ahnung habe und weiß nicht was das richtige ist. Aber ich hoffe ja eh, dass BF6 erst nach LGA1700 rauskommt und ich meinen anstehenden neuen Rechner dann darauf aufbauen kann.
@PCGH_Torsten,
danke für deine Erläuterung.  Hab ja nur meine persönliche  Meinung mitgeteilt. Ich finde diese Thematik aber auch grundsätzlich einfach nur krank, was das mit unserer Welt macht (Mining), aber das ist eh was anderes. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur schon zu alt für diesen Mist. Da läuft alles aus dem Ruder gerade.


----------



## Nathenhale (19. Mai 2021)

An das PCGH Team, könnt ihr wenn ihr Zeit habt mal überprüfen ob Intel im GPU-Limit immer noch schneller ist als AMD? Ich meine mich zu erinnern das, das noch bis zen 2 und der 10Gen von Intel so der Fall war (ist).


----------



## Gurdi (19. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Du dürftest aber meinen Kommentar zu eben diesem Thema mögen, in dem ich auch die Frage aufwerfen, warum Anwendungsleistung eigentlich so viele Leute interessiert.


Anwendungsleistung ist für den PC Alltag meiner Meinung nach immer relevant. Jeder entpackt mal Daten, lässt mehrer Anwendungen laufen, lässt Shader kompilieren und und und.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Mai 2021)

Ich für meinen Teil will den PC am liebsten uneingeschränkt nutzen. Beispielsweise habe ich die Tage tatsächlich mal wieder an einem Spiel gesessen. Plötzlich klingelt es und mein Kollege fragt ob ich kurz mal was überprüfen könnte. Ich tabbe also kurz aus dem Spiel und öffne inventor, generiere eine Baugruppe und simuliere einen Belastungsfall. Dann rufe ich zurück, sage was ich festgestellt habe und weil ich nicht sicher bin ob noch was folgt, switche ich zurück ins Spiel. 
Das ist bestimmt keine übliche Situation für die meisten, ist mir klar. Nur warum denn nicht? Weil wir uns daran gewöhnt haben dass das zusammen nicht klappt! Genau das sollte mMn aber langsam mal uneingeschränkt funktionieren. Ich will nicht abwägen müssen. Ich will dass der Rechner jederzeit für alles bereit ist.


----------



## dw86 (22. Mai 2021)

Ich würde gerne ein Tipps & Tricks lesen z.B. wie bei Make dort wurden Ideen von Lesern beigetragen z.B. wie man lötet oder wie man an schwere Stellen kommt. Richtige Pflege eines Rechners.


----------



## garfield36 (22. Mai 2021)

Ich habe für mich festgestellt, dass es kein Problem darstellt an alle wichtigen Stellen ranzukommen, wenn man ein entsprechend dimensioniertes Gehäuse verwendet. Ich bin zuletzt von einem Pure Base 500DX auf ein Silent Base 802 umgestiegen. Wenn man im Deckel Lüfter und womöglich einen Radiator unterbringen möchte, tut man sich schwer die Anschlüsse am oberen Rand des Mainboards zu nutzen. Beim Silent Base hat man dazu genug Platz. Generell würde ich sagen, dass ca. 6cm Platz oberhalb des Mainboards sehr von Vorteil sind.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Mai 2021)

Da kann ich jedem nur mein Silverstone TJ11 empfehlen.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Mai 2021)

dw86 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne ein Tipps & Tricks lesen z.B. wie bei Make dort wurden Ideen von Lesern beigetragen z.B. wie man lötet oder wie man an schwere Stellen kommt. Richtige Pflege eines Rechners.


Löten fände ich auch mal wieder interessant.


----------



## dw71 (13. Juni 2021)

Was ich mir wünschen würde: ein Praxisartikel, wie man den Arbeitsspeicher übertaktet (am besten anhand der beiden gängisten Typen - DDR4-3200 und DDR4-3600 Arbeitsspeicher).

Zum Übertakten von CPU oder Grafikkarte findet man an jeder Ecke Anleitungen und Artikel, aber nicht zum Übertakten des Arbeitsspeichers.

Ich hab - weil ich nichts gefunden hab und keine Ahnung hab - im BIOS einfach den Speichertakt von standardmäßig 3.200 auf 3.333 MHz. erhöht (dachte, das ist vorsichtig und würde problemlos gehen) und als Ergebnis hatte ich beim Spielen Dauerabstürze. Spannung und Latenzen hab ich mich nicht ändern getraut.

So ein Praxisartikel wäre wirklich dringend! Ich hab alle PCGH-Ausgaben der letzten 2 Jahre durchsucht, ob es sowas gegeben hat - Fehlanzeige!

Und dann ist ja noch XMP aktiviert - da hab ich gelesen, das sei auch etwas wie Übertakten?! Aber keine Ahnung, ob das stimmt.


----------



## Homerclon (13. Juni 2021)

dw71 schrieb:


> Und dann ist ja noch XMP aktiviert - da hab ich gelesen, das sei auch etwas wie Übertakten?! Aber keine Ahnung, ob das stimmt.


Von Seiten des RAMs bzw. des RAM-Herstellers, ist es kein Übertakten.
Von Seiten der CPU bzw. des CPU-Herstellers ist es Übertakten, da in der CPU der RAM-Controller sitzt. Außerdem hat es bei den Ryzen bspw. direkte Auswirkung auf den Infinity Fabric, da dieser an den RAM-Takt gekoppelt ist.

Als Übertakten der CPU kann man es aber erst ansehen, wenn man dadurch den Takt oberhalb des vom CPU-Hersteller für das Modell spezifizierten RAM-Takt einstellt.
Dein RAM-Kit dürfte Dual-Rank sein, was beim Ryzen 7 5800X IIRC bis 2933 MHz freigegeben ist. Streng genommen, betreibst du deine CPU also außerhalb der Spezifikation = Übertaktet.


----------



## Rolk (13. Juni 2021)

Ein Artikel zu RAM-oc, was auf aktuellen Plattformen so geht würde ich mir auch mal wieder wünschen. Ohne überzüchteten selektierten Speicher, sondern mit "normalen" B-Dies, C-Dies, D-Dies , E-Dies und was sonst noch im Umlauf ist.


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Juni 2021)

Aus gegeben Anlass (Manus Tuning Artikel/ Video): Mich interessiert, in wie fern sich HAGS gemacht hat. Sind aktuelle Probleme eher Einzelfälle. Wie sie die Leistungsbeurteilung heute aus, auch besonders im Hinblick auf VR? Das gleiche gilt für rBAR, mit Prüfung was eine manuelle Aktivierung tatsächlich bringt.


Crosser schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, ich steck nicht zu tief in der Materie und bin auf euch als Tester angewiesen.  Ich lese unterschiedliche Artikel und bin dann immer nur verwirrt, weil ich immer unterschiedliches lese. Da weiß man nicht was man glauben soll.


Messfehler außen vor, haben Produkte nun mal unterschiedliche Eigenschaften, die in unterschiedlichen Tests unterschiedlich zur Geltung kommen. So nah, wie Intel und AMD (und Nvidia) zusammenliegen, ist es im Schnitt irrelevant für welche Marke man sich entscheidet. Es kommt viel mehr auf eigene Ansprüche oder Produktmerkmale abseits der Leistung an.
Was das Abschneiden der 11er CPUs bei Igor angeht, sind die Messergebnisse innerhalb 1 Fps und damit weit innerhalb der Messtoleranz. 11700K und 11900K sind somit funktional gleich im Grafiklimit (wie viele andere CPUs auch). Der 11900K kann seine Vorteile nicht gegenüber dem 11700K ausspielen, denn weder hohe Multicorelast noch hohes Powerlimit kommt in GPU begrenzten Szenarien zu tragen. Ist zu vergleichen mit einem Ferrari oder einem Golf, mit dem man im Stau steht.


----------



## Crosser (14. Juni 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Der 11900K kann seine Vorteile nicht gegenüber dem 11700K ausspielen, denn weder hohe Multicorelast noch hohes Powerlimit kommt in GPU begrenzten Szenarien zu tragen. Ist zu vergleichen mit einem Ferrari oder einem Golf, mit dem man im Stau steht.


Und wenn die GPU nicht begrenzt, wie sieht es dann aus? Oder hab ich wieder was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Juni 2021)

Crosser schrieb:


> Und wenn die GPU nicht begrenzt, wie sieht es dann aus? Oder hab ich wieder was falsch verstanden?


Wie sich das verhält, zeigen Tests in 1280x720. Aber auch da sieht man, dass CPUs mit weniger Powerlimit, wie die non-K CPUs von Intel oder die non-X CPUs von AMD, extrem dicht an dem jeweils hochpreisigerem Produkt in Spieletests "kleben".


----------



## Anthropos (14. Juni 2021)

Da es auch immer wieder Thema hier im Forum ist, fände ich es toll, wenn ihr euch mal umfangreicher dem Thema VRAM-Temperaturen der Grafikkarten widmen könntet. Es gab zwar mal einen kleinen Artikel darüber, dass HWInfo64 den Wert jetzt ausliest, aber der war dann doch sehr klein gehalten und ansonsten wurde das Thema meines Wissens von euch noch nicht intensiver bearbeitet.
Ich denke viele Leser würde u.a. interessieren:
- VRAM-Temps der aktuellen NVIDIA/AMD-Karten im Vergleich zu(r) vorherigen Generation(en) ggf. unter verschiedenen Szenarien (Idle, Spiele-Last, Benchmarks) und mit verschiedenen Lüfterkurfen (Stock, Silent, 100%).
- Kritische Temperaturen? (Ab wann und warum?)
- Ab wann taktet der VRAM runter (taktet der überhaupt runter?) bzw. Selbstschutz-Maßnahmen der GPUs?
- Möglichkeiten zur Verbesserungen der Temperaturen?
- Wie sehen die Hersteller das Thema?
- Kommentar des Redakteurs zum Thema.

Edit: Wäre doch auch ein passendes Thema zum Sommer.


----------



## garfield36 (14. Juni 2021)

Ich finde, dass ein umfassender Artikel interessant wäre, welche Temperaturen in einem Rechner auftreten, wie hoch sie sein dürfen und wie das Optimum aussieht. Dies in Zusammenhang mit möglichst geringer Lautstärke.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Juni 2021)

Wird es die Extreme Heftausgaben gesammelt auf dem Datenträger in einer kommenden Heftausgabe geben?
Alternativ auch gerne als pdf Sammlung über das PCGH Plus Angebot.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Juni 2021)

Freu dich auf die nächste Ausgabe - das ist nämlich die 250ste, mit entsprechenden Inhalten. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juni 2021)

Ich würde mir mal einen APU Vergleich von euch wünschen. Am besten fände ich es, wenn ich mal 4350G, 3400G, 4300G, 4650G und 4750G gegeneinander antreten lassen würdet und den Einfluss der CU's beleuchtet. Ich stand vor ein paar Wochen selbst vor der Materie und musste einen Minecraft PC basteln und da ist mir aufgefallen dass die CU's bei den neuen APUs immer weniger werden, teilweise aber der Takt deutlich gesteigert wurde. Das sieht mal auch schön bei den aktuellen Notebook CPUs.
Macht das am besten mal auch anhand von Minecraft und ein zwei anderen, einfachen Spielen. Also Spiele die man auch realistisch auf einer APU spielen wollen würde. Kein Mensch würde ernsthaft Battlefield, oder andere AAA Schinken darauf spielen wollen, denke ich.


----------



## Homerclon (20. Juni 2021)

Das würde zum Release der 5000G-Reihe passen, dann können  die auch gleich mitgetestet werden.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juni 2021)

Jupp, das wäre ein passender Aufmacher.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (24. Juni 2021)

Generell so ein großes APU-Special auch im Zeichen von FidelityFX Super Resulution wäre was:
Vega bei Ryzen 4xxxG und 5xxxG
Intel UHD630 der 10xxxer
Intel UHD750(Xe) der 11xxxer
Intel Xe des 11375H, 1195G7 bzw. der DG1

Seit Erscheinen von FSR sollten ja auch diese ganzen integrierten Grafiken gut genug seit für FHD bis hin zu WQHD(mit Abstrichen). Lohnen solche Karten wie GT1030 da Abseits von hartem Grafikspeicherlimit überhaupt noch oder sind diese, wenn sich FSR weiter verbreitet, obsolet?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (25. Juni 2021)

APU-Geschichten:
Ein wenig Geduld, da kommt "bald" was. Mehr kann ich dazu noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juni 2021)

Kannst du schon... nur darfst du wahrscheinlich nicht. Ich hätte aber wirklich nichts gegen eine Info wann die neuen 5600G


----------



## G0NZ0 (10. Juli 2021)

@PCGH_Torsten 

Wird es noch einen Test für den WC Heatkiller V 6900XT geben? Der ist ja jetzt passend nach dem Test vorgestellt worden  (zumindest im Luxx)


----------



## Nebulus07 (10. Juli 2021)

Daniel_M schrieb:


> *Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ...



* Aktuelle Low End CPUs (unter 100 Euro) Test in Gaming.
* Mainboard Test Sockel 1200 , Preis unter 70 Euro.
* Aktuelle Intel und AMDs APUs in Gaming.
* Linux als Windows Ersatz (auch Gaming)


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Juli 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> @PCGH_Torsten
> 
> Wird es noch einen Test für den WC Heatkiller V 6900XT geben? Der ist ja jetzt passend nach dem Test vorgestellt worden  (zumindest im Luxx)



Ist im Moment nicht geplant und bislang hat mir Watercool nicht einmal eine PM zum neuen Kühler geschickt. Hätten sie mir, wie andere Hersteller, auf meine Anfrage mit einem Vorab-Testmuster reagiert, könnten sie jetzt an den Nachtests wegen Bykski teilnehmen. Aber ein drittes Mal möchte ich das Fass nicht aufmachen.


----------



## MDJ (20. Juli 2021)

In der aktuellen Ausgabe habe ich eine Werbung zu den neuen LG-Monitoren gesehen. Gerade das Modell "_LG UltraGear 27GP850-B_" finde ich interessant von den Specs. Gibt es Pläne, dass der auch mal in einem Test vorkommt? Ich weiß, in der vorherigen Ausgabe habt ihr schon eine ganze Palette an Monitoren getestet   Aber fragen kann man ja mal


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. Juli 2021)

Hey, ihr tapferen Fürther!

Was haltet ihr davon, in die Welt der Podcast-/Streamer-Mikrofone tiefer einzutauchen? Einige namhafte Hersteller bieten ja schon Komplettsets an, bestehend aus konventionellem Kopfhörer und einen externen Streamer-Mikro. Gefühlt wird's angeboten zu Kampfpreisen. Aber was ist davon zu halten? Katze im Sack oder Preisknaller? Sehr gerne natürlich mit Audiosamples auf der Heft-CD im Format wie "Franz jagd im völlig verwahrlosten Taxi quer durch Bayern" 😁Besten Dank!


----------



## Ion (23. Juli 2021)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hey, ihr tapferen Fürther! Was haltet ihr davon, in die Welt der Podcast-/Streamer-Mikrofone tiefer einzutauchen?











						Der PCGH-Podcast: Ryzen 5000 - AMDs Wunderwaffe gegen Intel
					

PCGH betreibt seit Mitte März 2020 einen regelmäßigen Podcast: Folge #18 - Ryzen 5000 - AMDs Wunderwaffe gegen Intel




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				



Oder meinst du tatsächlich die Mikrofone selbst?


----------



## todd-frosty (5. August 2021)

Alles rund ums Thema 10Gbit wäre toll. Natürlich den Focus auf Desktop/Consumer Hardware und nicht auf Enterprise.
z.B.:

Netzwerkkarten
Mainboards mit onboard lan
Switches
NAS
Kann man 10Gbit in der Praxis ausreizen (2x SATA SSD im RAID0 vs. 1x M2 SSD vs. X HDDs in Raid 0), wie ist der Overhead was schafft man wirlich netto?
Abwärtskompatibilität auf 2.5 Gbit
1-2 Seiten reichen aus.


----------



## Cleriker (5. August 2021)

Ich hätte gern einen ganz bestimmten Praxisartikel von euch. Da ich recht häufig ja PC's für andere konfiguriere und zusammenbaue, kommt auch häufig die Diskussion zu dem Marken und deren vermeintlicher Qualität auf.
Ihr selbst kennt das auch. Wenn ihr PC's beispielsweise für Pimp my PC bastelt, dann wägt ihr ja auch ab was mit dem Budget geht. Auch wenn man hier in den Beratungen liest sieht man was ich meine. Da heißt es oft z.B. "nimm das B450 board, das reicht auch für den 500er, mehr brauchst du nicht". Oder "Nimm diese Karte, die ist kaum schlechter als die ROG, kostet aber fast 100 Euro weniger". 
Genau dazu wünsche ich mir einen Vergleich! 
Also zwei PC's, beide mit den gleichen Komponenten, aber unterschiedlichen Ansätzen. 
Einer bekommt die ganzen "das reicht, ist günstiger"-Teile und einer die ganzen Sahnehäubchen. Also der eine bekommt beispielsweise die günstigste 600XT / 3080 die es gibt und der andere die ROG-Variante, oder Suprim was weiß ich was Version. Die schnellste Karte mit gleicher GPU. 
Bei CPU Kühler dann Arctic Freezer 34 gegen Noctua *NHD* (*N*och'n *H*unni *D*rauf), oder Dark Rock Pro(fessionelle Abzocke). Bei den Gehäusen gern das gleiche System. Der eine bekommt die von euch gerade vorgestellte Sharkon TG5 PCGH Edition und der andere das Silent Base 600 oder so(Sharkoon ist als günstig bekannt, BeQuiet! hier bei uns als Qualitätsprodukt). Beide haben 120er Lüfter sind Midi und bieten maximal ATX-Boards Platz. Ihr kennt euch da besser aus. Mein Beispiel ist wahrscheinlich gar nicht mal so gut. Einfach vergleichbare Klassen und Konzepte, einmal in günstig und einmal teuer/ausgereizt.
Beim Ram dann das erste Mal wirklich ein Unterschied. Das eine System mit dem Spartipp G.Skill Aegis und das andere mit Trident Z Royal oder so. Also wo Takt und Timings wichtiger sind als der Preis.

Jeder einzelne Punkt bringt oder kostet nur wenige Prozent Leistung. Entweder direkt, oder durch z.B. bessere Kühlung und dadurch längere/stabilere boosts. Was das in Summe ausmacht würde mich wirklich sehr interessieren. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. August 2021)

Es gibt nach längerer Zeit mal wieder eine Umfrage, bei der wir uns über eure Beteiligung freuen würden: Print: Welche Themen interessieren euch? (Sommer 2021)


----------



## Olstyle (5. August 2021)

Der letzte Vorschlag von @Cleriker hat es aber nicht mehr in die Abstimmung geschafft, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. August 2021)

Das Thema ist nicht in der Umfrage drin, wurde aber nicht übersehen. Ich stelle aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht jeden Vorschlag aus dem Thread bei der Umfrage ein und die, welche ich einstelle, auch nicht immer inhaltlich 1:1. Im konkreten Fall war ich der Ansicht, dass sich das Konzept von Cleriker schlecht als einzelner Umfragepunkt verpacken lässt und dann nicht klar ist, ob das wofür die Community-Mitglieder abstimmen auch das ist, was Cleriker gerne sehen würde. Das heißt aber nicht, dass der Vorschlag nicht redaktionell diskutiert oder ggf. in anderer Form bei einer zukünftigen Umfrage aufgegriffen wird.


----------



## ArktosFFM (21. August 2021)

Resizable BAR vs Smart Access Memory.
Performance Gewinn NVIDIA vs. AMD 

Kommt dazu noch was ?


----------



## Illitheas (21. August 2021)

ArktosFFM schrieb:


> Kommt dazu noch was ?


Noch was? Das kam schon vor Monaten:








						[PLUS] Resizable BAR vs. Smart Access Memory - Praxistest mit RTX 3090 und 6900 XT
					

PCGH Plus: AMD legte vor, Nvidia zieht nach: Mit Resizable BAR kann der Hauptprozessor effizienter auf den Grafikspeicher zugreifen.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## tigra456 (21. August 2021)

Ich kann noch etwas beisteuern. Ist aber grundsätzlicher Natur.

Mit viel Interesse habe ich immer die Artikel zum OC von Comet Lake und Rocket Lake verfolgt.
Es war interessant zu lesen, was Kern/Cache OC und was RAM OC bringt.

Ihr habt auch etwas von den LLC Stufen geschrieben.

Es ist für mich aber fraglich ob die Potential-Ausblicke bei LLC Stufen von 6 und 7 als alltagstauglich taugen ?

Da wars mir nicht so ganz deutlich genug geschrieben.

Vielleicht etwas mehr beratend: "Liebe User, arbeitet mit LLC aber bleibt lieber bei 4/5 oder so (bei ASUS) und passt eure VCore an bis zu einem Bereich von 1,?? den wir für 24/7 vertretbar halten"

Einen kleinen Mü mehr Deutlichkeit hätte ich gerne zu den OC Tests selbst gelesen.

Bsp: "Wir testen Kern OC mittels Prime 95 und 8k mit/ohne AVX Offset weil wir diesen Test für einen Gamer PC aus diesem und jenem Grund für ausreichend erachten."

"Für Cache OC empfehlen wir euch folgende(n) Test(s) da diese Tests aus diesem und jenem Grund ausreichend sind."

Gut geschrieben bzw. erleutert waren VCCIO und VCCSA Spannungen mit dem Hinweis diese selbst anzupassen.
"Um diese Spannungen nach unten zu ermitteln empfehlen wir euch folgende Tests"

Also soll jetzt nicht falsch rüber kommen, die Berichte sind sehr gut. Nur ich persönlich würde die paar Sätze und Erläuterungen besser finden. Da würde man sich beim selber nachstellen auch einfacher tun.

Grüße


----------



## ArktosFFM (21. August 2021)

Illitheas schrieb:


> Noch was? Das kam schon vor Monaten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super, danke sehr.


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2021)

Für zukünftige Sommer/Winterlöcher: 

Eine Geschichtsreise durch die Welt der Supercomputer. Gerne auch mit Bezug auf Machine-Learning und Tesla´s Dojo Supercomputer. Speziell der D1-Chip interessiert mich sehr.


----------



## dw71 (18. September 2021)

Fast in jeder Ausgabe der PCGH gibt es in irgendeiner Form etwas zum Thema Grafikkarten-OC oder CPU-OC.

Aber ich könnte mich nicht erinnern, dass es in den letzten 3 Jahren mal einen Artikel zum Thema "Ram Overclocking" gegeben hätte.

Ich hab G.Skill Ripjaws V Ram mit 3.200 MHz. und hab - da ich keine Ahnung hab, was tun - einfach im Bios mal von 3.200 MHz. auf 3.266 MHz. hochgestellt. Das Ergebnis war ernüchternd - bei Rise of the Tomb Raider, wo ich grad am spielen war und noch NIE einen Absturz hatte, ist regelmäßig nach 10 Sekunden das Spiel abgestürzt.

Dabei dachte ich, mit dem Erhöhen von nur 66 MHz. (was 2% entspricht) wäre ich sehr, sehr vorsichtig ans Werk gegangen.

Als ich wieder auf 3.200 MHz. umgestellt hatte im Bios, lief Rise of the Tomb Raider wieder wie gewohnt fehlerfrei.

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion - ein Artikel, wie man Arbeitsspeicher übertaktet, wäre wirklich sehr, sehr, sehr hilfreich. Vielleicht könntet ihr sogar den Ripjaws V nehmen. An der Taktung hab ich mich nach dem Debakel gar nichts ändern getraut (die laufen mit 18-18-18-38, was ich weiß).


----------



## Cleriker (19. Oktober 2021)

Hallo, 

gerade bin ich auf einen Kühler gestoßen von dem ich hoffe, das ihr ihn zum Test bittet. Damit soll mMn aber nicht gut sein. Ich hätte gern etwas Recherche von euch. Was ist das für ein Hersteller? Woher kommt er? Wie schauts qualitativ aus? Für mich sieht das nach einer Mischung aus LC-Power und Cooler Master aus. 




__





						PCCooler GI-D66A HALO FRGB ab € 69,90 (2023) | PC Games Hardware (PCGH) Preisvergleich / Deutschland: Preisvergleich
					

Aktuell, fundiert und übersichtlich: PC Games Hardware berichtet über Grafikkarten, CPUs, PC-Spiele und Gamer-PCs. Im Extreme Forum bekommen Sie PC-Hilfe.




					preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Oktober 2021)

Kommt wohl aus dem OEM-Bereich; von daher könnte eine Ähnlichkeit in Gegenrichtung gehen: Vielleicht hat LC-Power bei denen fertigen lassen. Ich werde sie in kommenden Marktübersichten berücksichtigen, wenn auch nicht mit höchster Priorität. U.a. wegen Alder Lake könnte es bis zu den nächsten Tests aber noch dauern.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. Oktober 2021)

Ist PCCooler nicht ein Hersteller aus Shenzen, der so nach und nach auf den EU Markt vordringt? Ich meine vor geraumer Zeit gab es darüber schonmal eine News...

edit: https://broconit.com/pccooler-in-deutschland

und









						PC Cooler: OEM-Hersteller drängt auf den deutschen Markt - CPU-Kühler, Tower, Lüfter, Netzteile
					

Ein asiatischer OEM-Hersteller, der unter anderem CPU-Kühler herstellt, wird fortan mit eigenen Produkten auf dem europäischen Markt vertreten sein.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2021)

Bitte macht unbedingt einen Test dazu! Gerne auch Online-Only.  








						Apple Keynote: Poliertuch mit Apfeldruck für 25 Euro
					

Apple hat ein neues Produkt in seinen Online-Shop aufgenommen: ein Poliertuch für Displays für 25 Euro. Das Tuch hat sogar eine eigene Kompatibilitätsliste.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Btw. das Boad hier würde mich sehr interessieren: 





						Pro WS X570-ACE｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
					






					www.asus.com
				




Und das hier auch: 








						ProArt X570-CREATOR WIFI｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
					

Every aspect of ProArt Series motherboards is built to remove barriers and deliver optimal performance to content creators who work in 3D modeling and rendering, animation or media production. The series empowers you to concentrate on your creativity and expand what is possible.




					www.asus.com


----------



## PeaceTank (3. November 2021)

PeaceTank schrieb:


> *AW: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?*
> 
> Moin moin, ich wünschte mir ein ausführlichen Artikel jeweils über die Einstellung und Auswirkung von Grafikkartentreiber. 3D Einstellung erklären und mit Bilder hinterlegen, welche Einstellung was bewirken. z.B. was bedeutet Texturfilterung - negativer LOD-Bias  --  Clamp  etc.


Moin moin , es hat sich viel getan in den letzten Jahren. Auch die Grafiktreiber haben sich weiterentwickelt und ich würde mich über einen neuen Artikel freuen , der die neuen Features erklärt und aufzeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild ist nur ein Beispiel  für die Einstellung im Treiber.  Ich meine die Einstellung im ganzen Treiber und die Auswirkung , die damit verbunden sind. Sei es die Auflösung oder die G-Sync Einstellung etc.

Vielen Dank !


----------



## tigra456 (3. November 2021)

Eigentlich ist’s nicht erforderlich aber in dem Zusammenhang vielleicht mit einbauen „optimale Konfiguration G-Sync“ bzw freesync und co. 

Wird zu oft gefragt im Forum


----------



## PCGH_Dave (3. November 2021)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist’s nicht erforderlich aber in dem Zusammenhang vielleicht mit einbauen „optimale Konfiguration G-Sync“ bzw freesync und co.
> 
> Wird zu oft gefragt im Forum











						[PLUS-TOPSELLER] Tuning für 144-Hz-Monitore: Das bringen Freesync, Gsync, Vsync, Framelimits und andere Techniken
					

PCGH Plus: Ein zeitgemäßer Gaming-Monitor ist mit einer dreistelligen und vor allem variablen Bildfrequenz ausgestattet.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				











						[PLUS] Geforce-Grafikkarte mit Freesync-Monitor: So funktioniert G-Sync Compatible
					

PCGH Plus: Niemand, aber wirklich niemand hätte erwartet, dass G-Sync jemals auf einen Freesync-Monitor möglich sein wird. Genau das aber erlaubt Nvidia nun und nennt das "G-Sync Compatible". Der Artikel stammt aus PC Games Hardware 03/2019.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				











						[PLUS] Freesync versus G-Sync: Der Stand der Dinge
					

PCGH Plus: Die High Dynamic Range, kurz HDR, und die Synchronisation mittels dynamischer Bildwiederholrate sind zwei unterschiedliche Techniken, die mit Freesync 2 HDR und G-Sync HDR/Ultimate nun vereint sind. Der Artikel stammt aus PC Games Hardware 02/2019.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## tigra456 (3. November 2021)

Ja danke, mir musst es nicht sagen.
Aber weil der Treibervorschlag kam wollte ich nur sagen des könnte dann auch mit rein - obwohl wie du gezeigt hast eigentlich genug info-Material/Berichte vorhanden sind


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. November 2021)

Die einstellung im treiber ob gute leistung oder besseres bild beziehen sich auf max fps oder max qualität des bildes bedeutet bessere und genauere darstellung von farben und alaising
mein tipp wenn nicht gerade igp oder sehr alte gpus hohe qualität.
den die Auswirkung zu mehr fps ist gering. max sind da 5% drin
Der grund liegt daran das man hier die präferenz für die höchsten fps setzt und auf die bildqualität pfeift
Diese recht alte Einstellung (2002) ist heutzutage völlig überflüssig und da nvidia ihr control panel seit 2006 beibehält
erübrigt sich das.
Wird nvidia jemals ihre control panel modernisieren?
Bisher sehe ich das nicht kommen was an windows liegt


----------



## PeaceTank (3. November 2021)

Dann lass halt Freesync und G-Sync wech und erklärt alles Andere.


----------



## dw71 (5. Dezember 2021)

Einen Artikel, den ich mir wünschen würde und wo ich mich adhoc nicht erinnern könnte, dass es in der jüngsten Vergangenheit schon mal einen Artikel zu dem Thema gab:

BIOS/Firmware-Update (Nicht Grafiktreiber-Update!) bei der Grafikkarte - was nützt es - wie macht man es?

Ich hab eine 6900XT und etwas im AMD-Treiber gefunden, welches Bios ich hab

AMD bietet ein Firmware-Update an, warnt im ersten Schritt, dass alles auf eigene Gefahr ist, die Datei, die man sich runterladen sollte, lautet aber etwas mit Fury-X - also hab ich sofort abgebrochen, weil ich mir nicht mal sicher bin, ob das für die 6900XT geeignet wäre.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2021)

Als Zusatzartikel könnte man Mal etwas mit dem Temperaturlimit moderner CPUs spielen. Also immer den selben  Mittelklassekühler bei fester Lüfterdrehzahl von z.B. 800RPM drauf und dann mal schauen was die jeweilige CPU noch reißt.


----------



## Watschnburli (19. Dezember 2021)

Wie wäre es denn mal mit Schnellverschlüssen für WaKüs? Ich bin nicht ganz unvoreingenommen (brauch grad welche) aber was ich hier im Netz so find ist schon sehr mau! Durchfluss (is ja anscheinend saumieß oder gibt es goldene Reiter?), Dichtigkeit, Tropfsicher Ja/Nein, Backupebene bzgl. zweiter Dichtung, Gewicht, Funktionalität, Tellerand bzgl. Medizinprodukten oder aus dem Druckluftbereich,

Das wäre doch mal was!! Hab ich so in der Form bislang noch gar nicht gesehen!


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Dezember 2021)

Watschnburli schrieb:


> Durchfluss (is ja anscheinend saumieß oder gibt es goldene Reiter?)


Der in der Szene wahrscheinlich recht unbestrittene Spitzenreiter sind die Coolance QD3 Teile - sauteuer aber sehr guter Durchfluss und dicht. Also _wirklich_ dicht. Kannste im laufenden Betrieb der Pumpe abkoppeln und mehr als ein Tropfen verlierst du da nicht (selbst oft genug probiert). Wichtig: Alle paar Monate mal ab und dran machen, der Federmechanismus im Inneren der Dinger kann sonst klemmen wenn man sie sehr lange nicht nutzt - das macht zwar nichts da man sie leicht wieder gangbar bekommt aber wenn die Feder beim Abziehen im laufenden Betrieb klemmt haste Havarie^^

Ein Test mit allen möglichen Kriterien und Messungen der kaufbaren Schnellkupplungen (oder ggf. auch sonstigen "Gimmicks" wie irgendwelchen Durchfluss-/Temperatur-/...-Sensoren usw.) wäre aber wirklich interessant.


----------



## Watschnburli (19. Dezember 2021)

Der cpc ns6 soll auch ganz gut sein! Hab ich zumindest gelesen!


----------



## ArktosFFM (21. Dezember 2021)

Eine Bauanleitung für ein voll (GPU+CPU) Wasser gekühltes System für so Anfänger wie mich mit Kauftipps und Empfehlungen zu entsprechenden Produkten, Gehäusen, Behältern, etc.


----------



## garfield36 (22. Dezember 2021)

Und dabei sollte auch die Lautstärke von Pumpen und Lüftern gemessen werden.


----------



## garfield36 (5. Januar 2022)

Mittlerweile bin ich auf ein Thema gestoßen, das mich sehr interessiert. Und zwar handelt es sich dabei um _Vertical Mounting Kits für Grafikkarten._ Ich finde es hochinteressant was es dabei zu beachten gilt. 
Mittlerweile habe ich drei Modelle von diversen Herstellern gefunden die durchaus differenzieren. Manche können nur für bestimmte Gehäuse genutzt werden. Ein Modell habe ich entdeckt, welches sozusagen ein Universal-Kit ist. Welche Gehäuse eignen sich überhaupt für ein _Vertical Mounting Kit. _Es gibt Unterschiede in der Ausstattung mit Riser-Kabeln. 
Alles in allem würde ich sagen, dass so ein Test durchaus einen Artikel wert wäre.


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2022)

Moin,

ich hätte auch einen Vorschlag:

da der RAM der NV 3xxx Generation deutlich mehr Abwärme produziert und die OEMs das nach meiner Erfahrung nicht wirklich gut im Griff haben, wird derzeit extrem viel an selbst neuen GPUs mit "besseren Wärmeleitpads" und Zusatzkühlfläche an den Backplates gemoddet, um dem Temperaturproblem Herr zu werden. Deshalb wäre eine technisch sachliche Betrachtung zum Thema Wärmeleitpads - Arten, Aufbau, Vor und Nachteile sowie Wirkdauer toll. Auch wäre interessant, welchen Einfluss ein unterschiedlicher Anpressdruck auf die Leistungsfähigkeit hat. Und, was benötigt man eigentlich für ein Pad von der Leitfähigkeit in W/mK um den Ram der GPU in jeder Lage optimal von der Abwärme zu befreien?  Theoretisch, also rechnerisch hergeleitet und in der Praxis? Was bedeutet der Wert W/mK in der Praxis? Selbe Fragestellung zu doppelseitigem Thermal Klebeband. Und um es rund zu machen, wieviel Fläche braucht man um bspw den RAM  einer RTX3090 effektiv zu kühlen. Einmal passiv und dann aktiv.

Das finde ich interessant und ich denke das interessiert derzeit auch viele andere. Danke!


----------



## ArktosFFM (29. Januar 2022)

*-> Thema: How to Enable NVIDIA Image Scaling*

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es vielleicht verpasst habe, aber eine Anaylse des Themas NIS - Nvida Image Scaling würde ich mir wünschen. Ich habe mal etwas mit den Einstellungen rumgespielt, bin mir aber unsicher, ob NIS an DLSS herankommt, in puncto Leistung. Bei der Bildqualität liegt NIS klar vorn. Nur findet ja bei DLSS kein klassisches DownSampling statt. Kommt hierzu noch ein Aritkel ? https://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5280/~/how-to-enable-nvidia-image-scaling


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Februar 2022)

Weil mir jetzt innerhalb von wenigen Tagen mehrfach Anfragen zum Landwirtschaftsimulator 2022 zugetragen wurden, bin ich doch erstaunt, dass es zu dem Game keine brauchbaren Benchmarks gibt. Ein kleiner Onlinetest wäre ganz nett. Vielleicht erbarmt sich wer von euch dazu.


----------



## garfield36 (1. Februar 2022)

Tests von Kompaktwasserkühlungen sind stark unterrepräsentiert.  Ein Test speziell von Trackballs wäre auch nicht schlecht. Bei Netzteilen sieht es auch nicht sehr rosig aus. Hier wäre in Zeiten von energiehungrigen Komponenten der Fokus auf NTs von 850 bis 1000 Watt zu legen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Februar 2022)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Weil mir jetzt innerhalb von wenigen Tagen mehrfach Anfragen zum Landwirtschaftsimulator 2022 zugetragen wurden, bin ich doch erstaunt, dass es zu dem Game keine brauchbaren Benchmarks gibt. Ein kleiner Onlinetest wäre ganz nett. Vielleicht erbarmt sich wer von euch dazu.


https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Deep...mit-anderen-Upscaling-Verfahren-1385215/3/#a7 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Februar 2022)

Leicht speziell, aber besser als nix.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Februar 2022)

Wie redest du denn mit dem armen Raff?


----------



## MyticDragonblast (24. Februar 2022)

Beim Lesen des Newsartikels heute zur möglichen 4090 und der gestiegenen Leistungsaufnahme stellte sich mir die Frage, ab die Hersteller sich der Belastungen, die ihre Kühlsysteme erzeugen überhaupt bewusst sind.

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie es mal eine Welle von Artikeln zu sehr fest verschraubten CPU-Kühlern und verbogenen Packages gab und die Resonanz da enorm war, soweit, dass Hersteller ihre Haltesysteme überarbeitet haben.
Wie sieht das mit den 3-Slot-Grafikkarten und solchen Ziegeln wie der 3090 und vmtl. auch kommenden 4090 aus? Was für Belastungen entstehen da am Slot selber und da an der Slotblende, die ja mit den Karten verschraubt wird? Können die Gehäuse das ab, ohne dass der Blendenbereich verformt wird? Wie sieht das mit dem Anschluss selber aus? Machen speziell verstärkte Slots im Gegensatz zu früher Sinn und lohnen unter Umständen vertikale Einbaulösungen über Riser-Kabel, trotz der Inkaufnahme von Geschwindigkeitseinbußen.
Was gibt es für Lösungen, um Karten mechanisch sicher zu befestigen? Wie sieht da die Kompatibilität mit Gehäusen/Partnerkartenmodellen aus(Tests oder Interviews)? Machen Eigenbaulösungen Sinn(evtl. wie früher mit Anleitung)?
Kennen die Hersteller das Problem oder ist das kein Thema?


----------



## ArktosFFM (26. Februar 2022)

Spielen auf LINUX in 2022


----------



## der_yappi (15. März 2022)

Mal ein Test von NAS-Systemem von QNAP, Synology, Asustor, etc
Unterschiede der Klassen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. März 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Mal ein Test von NAS-Systemem von QNAP, Synology, Asustor, etc
> Unterschiede der Klassen


Zum Vorglühen: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U89mMGa_cYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In der kommenden PCGH 05/2022 gibt's einen Artikel zum Video, könnte man sagen.

MfG
Raff


----------



## der_yappi (15. März 2022)

Das Video hat schon mein View im Counter 

Gerade deshalb wäre ein größerer Test (auch mit einer Beschreibung der unterschiedlichen UIs) von Synology, QNAP und anderer Hersteller schön.

Was auch von Interesse wäre:
Nutzungsszenarios und was für Festplatten passen.
Wenn das Ding zB nur ab und an für Datensicherung dient braucht es wahrscheinlich kleine 24*7 fähige NAS Platte...


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. März 2022)

Ein Test von Pumpen/AGB/Kühler:









						120.85€ |Barrow INTEL1700/115x/AMD plattform POM/Acryl CPU wasser block 10w pumpe reservoir integrierte LTPRK 04I M/LTPRP 04I M/LTPRPA 04 M|Lüfter & Kühlung|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				












						135.41€ 10% OFF|BYKSKI Pumpe + CPU Block Reservoir Combo verwenden für AMD RYZEN 3600 AM3 AM4 /INTEL1151 1150 X99 2011 PWM heizkörper AURA SNYC CPU XPR DDC|Lüfter & Kühlung|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## garfield36 (15. März 2022)

Gehäuse mit der Möglichkeit Grafikkarten vertikal oder senkrecht einzubauen, sowie entsprechende Halterungen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. April 2022)

Es gibt eine neue Umfrage, bei der wir uns über eure Beteiligung freuen würden: Print: Welche Themen interessieren euch? (Frühling 2022)


----------



## Firefox83 (12. April 2022)

für die nächsten Ausgaben oder sobald euch die Themen ausgehen:

- Soundanlagen am PC, welche Varianten gibt es (z.B. AV Receiver und 7.1 Anlage, Soundbars, Headphones, Standard 2.0 Lautsprecher etc.) und über welche Schnittstellen (USB, Jack, Optisch, etc) mit Beispielkonfigurationen

- Faszination Sim-Racing (z.B. iracing) und was alles dazu gebraucht wird mit Beispielkonfiguartionen z.B. Playseat und Triple Monitor-Setup oder VRR, welche GPU und CPU etc. mit Tests etc (Pendant zum Sim-Flight....)

- PC Gehäusen mit invertiertem MB-Layout (Vorteil / Nachteil Lüftung und GPU / CPU Temperaturen)

- PCGH in Gefahr! Themenbrichte über Extremlösungen oder Mythen in der PC-Welt, vielleicht auch mit lustigen Sondertests, wie zum Beispiel ein PC in einem Wasserbad oder in einem Tiefkühlschrank betreiben. Darf zum Teil auch eher lustig und locker übermittelt werden, vielleicht als Videoreportage mit einer kurzen Textbegleitung.


----------



## garfield36 (13. April 2022)

Anlassbedingt würde mich ein Artikel über separat käufliche RGB-Controller interessieren. Dabei gibt es ja einiges zu beachten. Es gibt z.B. unterschiedliche Stecker und Buchsen. Des weiteren ist die Anzahl der ansteuerbaren LEDs unterschiedlich. Es gibt Controller die einen, andere aber die zwei Stromanschlüsse haben. 
Es gilt zu beachten ob LEDs mit 5V oder 12V versorgt werden müssen. Können die Controller intern im Gehäuse verbaut und auch angesteuert werden? Kann man sie vielleicht via Reset-Anschluss ansteuern? Es gibt Modelle nur mit RGB-Anschlüssen, aber auch solche die zusätzlich Lüfter regeln können.
Man sieht also, da gibt es ein weites Feld an Möglichkeiten. Ich fände da einen ausführlichen Artikel schon interessant.


----------



## MDJ (1. Mai 2022)

Es wird ja immer mehr Glasfaser ausgebaut. Leider langsamer als es schön wäre, aber immerhin. Normal  ist es so, dass das Glasfaser direkt in den Keller verlegt wird. Von dort aus geht es dann per Kabelschächte (oder Ähnliches) durch das Haus. Allerdings gibt es nicht in jedem Haus ein Kabelschacht. Hier müsste man durch Decken bohren usw, was auch nicht immer einfach so geht, gerade wenn Böden gefliest oder mit Laminat sind. Ich habe bei Devolo eine interessante "Bridge" gesehen, mit der man das Problem einfach umgehen kann, das "_devolo Giga Bridge Koaxial-Set_". Mit dieser wird das Signal in das TV-Kabelnetz des Hauses übertragen, was sich recht verlustfrei dann nutzen lässt. Ist zwar etwas speziell, soll aber sehr gut klappen. Wäre ein Test von der Bridge umsetzbar, oder wäre dies zu sehr "Nische"?


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Mai 2022)

GPU-Only Wakü vs. Custom-Lukü Lösung bei 450-600W Dickschiffen wie der 3090Ti & RTX 4000 Ada Lovelace.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N2g0vmtbZbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqX_r3vGRJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (21. Mai 2022)

+1


----------



## garfield36 (21. Mai 2022)

Ich wiederhole mich jetzt. Mich würden Tests von RGB/Lüfter-Controllern interessieren. Da gibt es so vieles zu beachten. Nicht jeder Controller funktioniert mit jedem Gehäuse.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2022)

Ein Test zum (DIY)-Framework-Notebook würde mich freuen.  








						Introducing the new and upgraded Framework Laptop
					

Framework Laptop: A thin, light, high-performance notebook that's upgradeable, repairable, and 100% yours. Order today with the latest configuration options.




					frame.work
				




Ich find es genial das man die benötigten Module selber nachrüsten kann, und es ein DIY-Version des Notebooks gibt.


----------



## garfield36 (2. Juni 2022)

Hier wurden schon einige Vorschläge gemacht. Und was passiert? Es gibt wieder den gefühlt hundertsten Artikel welche CPU zu welcher GPU passt, es wird wieder die Ryzen 5000er-Serie durchgekaut und so weiter. Schön langsam überlege ich, welchen Nutzen das Abo für mich noch hat.


----------



## Xaphyr (2. Juni 2022)

Ganz ehrlich, ich bin auch zunehmend von den Magazinen enttäuscht. Im letzten Jahr habe ich eigentlich nur noch aus Solidarität gekauft und bestenfalls überflogen und diesen Monat zum ersten mal seit Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## Oromis16 (19. Juni 2022)

Angesichts der aktuellen Welt- und Preislage wären _vielleicht _ein paar Effizienz-Artikel recht spannend. Sowas wie "Wie kann ich bestehende Hardware (wie viel) sparsamer machen?", oder "Welche Grafikeinstellungen kosten (wie) viel Strom und bringen wenig".

Allein wie viele Leute da draußen gerade gleichzeitig Minecraft, CS:GO und Dota spielen..


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. Juni 2022)

Test des Kühlers von supercoolcomputer für AM4 Ryzen 5000:









						Water block direct die AMD
					

Water block direct die AMD




					www.supercoolcomputer.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Juni 2022)

Hast du einen geköpften 5950X für uns über? AMD mag es nicht so, wenn wir die Leihstellungen fraggen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Juni 2022)

Ich hab noch nicht mal ein AM4 System . Aber vielleicht sponsert dir McZonk seinen 5800X, wenn du ihm im Anschluss den Kühler überlässt. Das würde seinen Test gut ergänzen:



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/usertest-nostalgie-die-aqua-computer-cuplex-evolution-20-jahre-kompatibilitaet-mit-ryzen-7-5800x-auf-sockel-am4-getestet.616536/


----------



## McZonk (27. Juni 2022)

Also mein 5800X ist leider auch nicht kopflos und hilft Torsten vermutlich nur wenig. Interessant wär es schon, aber bedeutet maximales Risiko für den Test.


----------



## BikeRider (1. Juli 2022)

Ich wünsche mir immer noch einen Vergleichstest aktueller Blu-Ray Brenner
einschließlich aktueller Blu-Ray-, DVD-Rohlinge.
Wie gut brennen die aktuellen Geräte und vor allem: wie gut sind die Rohlinge heutzutage.
Eigentlich sollte da nichts mehr zu beanstanden sein, oder hat die Qualität mit ihrer Popularität
spürbar abgenommen?
Ein größerer Test, über den Tellerrand wäre klasse.
Außerdem wünsche ich mir ein Spezial zum Thema Ryzen 5xxx auf Boards mit 3er und 4er Chipsatz.
Am besten mit Schritt für Schritt Anleitung.
Ich habe zum Beispiel für mich vor meinem Prime X-470 pro einen Ryzen 5700X zu gönnen.
Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich erst ein BIOS/UEFI-Update mache und dann den neuen Prozessor einbaue
oder erst den neuen Prozessor einbaue und dann ein neueres BIOS/UEFI aufspiele.
Zur Zeit werkelt auf meinen PCGH-PC jedenfalls ein 2700X


----------



## PCGH_Dave (1. Juli 2022)

BikeRider schrieb:


> Ich habe zum Beispiel für mich vor meinem Prime X-470 pro einen Ryzen 5700X zu gönnen.
> Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich erst ein BIOS/UEFI-Update mache und dann den neuen Prozessor einbaue


Da hilft es, wenn du ganz logisch an das Thema herangehst:

Du möchtest Hardware verbauen, die eine bestimmte Software für den korrekten Betrieb voraussetzt. Somit muss die Software, in dem Fall die aktuelle UEFI-Version, natürlich bereits vorhanden sein, bevor du die Hardware verbaust. Demzufolge solltest du erst das neue UEFI aufspielen


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Juli 2022)

@BikeRider Brenner und Rohlinge? Meinst du, dafür gibt es noch ein breites Interesse? Ich wüsste jetzt aus dem Stehgreif keinen aus meinem Umfeld, der in den letzten 10 Jahren noch irgendwas gebrannt hat.


----------



## dw71 (4. Juli 2022)

Eeeendlich! Das Highlight der PCGH 8/2022 war für mich die Vorschau auf Ausgabe 9/2022. Und zwar, weil dort endlich das große Thema "Ram-Tuning" angekündigt wird.

Übertakten von CPU und Grafikkarte gibt es hunderte Artikel - aber zum Ram-Tuning gibt es fast nichts, wie man vorgeht, was man einstellt usw... ich freu mich richtig auf die kommende Ausgabe 9/2022


----------



## frajen (29. Juli 2022)

Hi,
Es gab vor einiger Zeit einen Videobeitrag über neue/alte Voodoo Grafikkarte,  Seit dem warte ich von Ausgabe zu Ausgabe, dass endlich mehr zu dem Thema kommt. 
Hatte gehofft es wird noch zeitgenössische Benchmarks und Spiele-Benches geben? 

Und das ist jetzt mein persönlicher Wunsch  :
Allgemein würde ich mir eine eine Rubrik "Hardware-Legenden" wünschen. Wo z.B. Legendäre Grafikkarten Modelle wie 8800 GTX, Dual-GPU-Karten oder andere Hardware noch mal aus heutergersicht beleuchtet werden. Auch der Aufbau von Systemen mit der alten Hardware. Ganz besonders toll wäre in dem Zusammenhang auch Benchmarks und auch der Performancevergleich zu einem heutigen System (Ok das heutige system würde wahrscheinlich bei den alten Benchmarks im CPU-Limit laufen aber trotzdem) 

Ob der letzte Punk wirklich umsetzbar ist kann ich nicht sagen aber über mehr Retro-Beiträge würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Ernie12345 (24. Oktober 2022)

z690 vs z790
Aufrüstmatrix CPU/GPU, was passt zusammen, was bremst wem. (Full HD/wqhd/4k)

Das sind  Sachen, die ich entweder übersehen habe,  wo ich aberglaube, das könnt einige interessieren.


----------



## Anthropos (24. Oktober 2022)

Ernie12345 schrieb:


> z690 vs z790


Und dabei auch: 
Potential für RAM-OC. Limitiert z690 im Vgl. zu z790?


----------



## tigra456 (25. Oktober 2022)

Will ich auch wissen


----------



## Homerclon (28. November 2022)

Die Diskussion in den Kommentaren zur News "_Ryzen 7000: AMD hebt Langlebigkeit von AM5 gegenüber Intel-Sockeln hervor_" aufgreifend - wobei AMD selbst diese Diskussion angeregt hat:

*Welche Auswirkung auf die Leistung aktueller Grafikkarten hat die PCIe-Transferrate, in verschiedenen Spielen?*
Da ja auch neue Boards auf den Markt gekommen sind, welche dem PEG 8 Lanes klauen um 1-2 weitere M.2 Ports, oder überhaupt PCIe 5.0 M.2 anbieten zu können. Wäre es nicht nur für jene Interessant die noch ein Board (oder CPU) nutzen das nur PCIe 3.0 unterstützt.

Ich denke, PCIe 1.x kann man auslassen. Von Lowest-End-Karten wie die 6500 XT kann man die Daten aus dem damaligen Test zu dieser Karte übernehmen. Interessant wäre da höchstens noch die RTX 3050, welche auch mit nur 4GB auskommen muss, aber 8 Lanes nutzen darf. Aus Preis-/Leistungssicht ist die Karte aber eh nicht empfehlenswert.
Von AMD und NVIDIA jeweils 2 Karten, einmal die 4090 und 7900 XTX, sowie vielleicht 3070 und 6700 XT als Vertreter der Mittelklasse - oder Mittelklasse-Modellen der Ada- und RDNA3-Generation, je nach Verfügbarkeit.

Ich weiß, das vor Jahren schon mal ein solcher Test durchgeführt wurde, und das es dort stark vom Spiel abhing. Bei manchen gab keinen Unterschied, bei anderen lediglich Messbar, und nur bei wenigen war es ein nennenswerter Unterschied.
Ich weiß nur nicht mehr, wie lange genau dieser Test zurück liegt, welche Karten, welche PCIe-Standards etc.
Später wurden solche Tests nur in sehr begrenzten Umfang nochmal aufgegriffen, wirkten eher wie eine Stichprobe.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (28. November 2022)

Homerclon schrieb:


> *Welche Auswirkung auf die Leistung aktueller Grafikkarten hat die PCIe-Transferrate, in verschiedenen Spielen?*











						[PLUS] Grafikkarten: Bremsklotz PCI Express - PCI-E 3.0 im Vergleich mit 4.0
					

PCGH Plus: PCI-Express 5.0 steht vor der Tür, doch noch bauen viele Spiele-PCs auf 3.0. Was passiert, wenn eine aktuelle PCI-E-4.0-GPU mit 3.0 angebunden wird?




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Homerclon (28. November 2022)

D'oh! Den Artikel hatte ich schon wieder vergessen.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2022)

Ihr könntet mal einen Rechner mit SteamOS bauen und testen, mit Blick auf Spiele und natürlich auch, wie ihr sonst mit SteamOS im Alltag klarkommt.


----------



## Firefox83 (3. Dezember 2022)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team

ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals meine Wünsche offenbart, aber leider bin ich nie im Genuss gekommen etwas darüber lesen zu dürfen, nämlich:



Firefox83 schrieb:


> für die nächsten Ausgaben oder sobald euch die Themen ausgehen:
> 
> - Soundanlagen am PC, welche Varianten gibt es (z.B. AV Receiver und 7.1 Anlage, Soundbars, Headphones, Standard 2.0 Lautsprecher etc.) und über welche Schnittstellen (USB, Jack, Optisch, etc) mit Beispielkonfigurationen
> 
> ...



ich weiss, ihr habt mit den letzten GPU/CPU Relaeses alle Hände voll zu tun, aber trotzdem würde ich mich auch mal über andere Themen um und ausserhalb vom PC Gehäuse freuen. Oder zumindest hier drin eine Rückmeldung erhalten, was in Zukunft machbar wäre und was eher nicht in eurem Heft-Schema passt.

danke und schönes Wochenende


----------



## Cleriker (3. Dezember 2022)

Hi,

ich würde mir wünschen, einmal Minecraft RTX getestet auf einer Mittelklasse Karte wie der 6650XT, auf einer High End Karte wie der 6950XT und sowohl der Arc750 als auch Arc770 zu sehen. Wie es auf den üblichen Geforcemodellen läuft weiß ich und sieht man tausendfach auf YouTube. Aber gerade in dem Spiel wüsste ich gern wie sich die Arc schlagen unter Pathtracing.


----------



## McZonk (17. Dezember 2022)

Einen Blick aufs Gigabyte B650E Aorus Tachyon. Gerne auch mit einem ausführlichen DDR5-Maxout, um den Raphael-IMC so isoliert wie möglich zu beleuchten.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1603696742221766656

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Dezember 2022)

Habt ihr mal über einen Performancevergleich von SteamOS und Windows auf derselben Hardware nachgedacht?
Das fände ich gerade echt interessant


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Dezember 2022)

McZonk schrieb:


> Einen Blick aufs Gigabyte B650E Aorus Tachyon. Gerne auch mit einem ausführlichen DDR5-Maxout, um den Raphael-IMC so isoliert wie möglich zu beleuchten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Tachyon soll in Europa wohl nicht kommerziell angeboten werden, weswegen sich ein regulärer Mainboard-Test vermutlich nicht lohnt. Vielleicht wird es mal als Werkzeug in einem CPU- oder RAM-Artikel vorkommen, wenn Stephan, Dave oder jemand anderes Zeit und Lust hat und eine Idee, was man damit anstellen kann, was auch für Besitzer anderer Boards spannend wäre.
Ansonsten habe ich es als Basis für die nächste Kühlertestplattform ins Auge gefasst, mich aber immer noch nicht für eine CPU entschieden – AM5 weil die integrierte Halterung wirklich hilfreich für Kühlertests ist? Oder LGA1700 wegen der viel leichteren Reinigung, der höheren Abwärme und trotz dieser etwas bessere Kühlbarkeit? 
Vielleicht wird also auch ein Z?90 Tachyon, ... Apex oder ein entsprechendes ... Unify-X benötigt. (Auf alle Fälle irgendwas mit einem minimal verbauten Sockelumfeld und trotzdem hochqualitativen Spannungswandlern.)


----------



## DedSec (Gestern um 17:19)

Nachdem AMD zur CES 2023 in der Tat die X3D-Varianten der neuen Ryzen-7000-Serie vorgestellt und eine Verfügbarkeit bereits im Februar in Aussicht gestellt hat, würde ich mich sehr über die Darstellung diverser Testverfahren und Benchmarks freuen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (Gestern um 17:37)

Da brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen. Die Tests sind so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (Gestern um 18:21)

Nein, die neuen X3D testen wir nicht,  kam gerade ne Ladung Celerons rein, die sind wichtiger


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (Gestern um 19:58)

Du Lügner, es gibt doch gar keine Celerons mehr!


----------



## Cleriker (Gestern um 20:10)

Den verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## DedSec (Gestern um 21:43)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Den verstehe ich nicht.


Dave hat versucht, ironisch zu sein.
Da die Celerons schon sehr alte CPUs sind, wollte er den Leser irritieren, indem er vorgab, es sei wichtiger, alte CPUs, an denen kaum noch Interesse besteht, vor den brand-aktuellen CPUs, zu testen. Der Leser sollte mit Bestürzung für einen Moment denken, PCGH habe die letzten Jahre verschlafen, um im nächsten Augenblick gedanklich erhellt zu werden, dass so etwas nicht sein kann ...
Die Botschaft war: Natürlich leben und schreiben wir am Puls der Zeit.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (Gestern um 21:53)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Du Lügner, es gibt doch gar keine Celerons mehr!


https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Celeron-G6900-2x-3-40GHz-So-1700-BOX_1444620.html 
Sind sogar Alder-Lake-Kerne drin, da lernen Anwendungen flieeeegen.


----------



## Nathenhale (Heute um 00:08)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Nein, die neuen X3D testen wir nicht,  kam gerade ne Ladung Celerons rein, die sind wichtiger


Endlich mal ein Test der mich interessiert.  
Mit welcher CPU sonst kann ich ich 30 minuten warten für das Rendern eines 5 minuten Videos.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (Heute um 11:17)

DedSec schrieb:


> Dave hat versucht, ironisch zu sein.
> Da die Celerons schon sehr alte CPUs sind, wollte er den Leser irritieren, indem er vorgab, es sei wichtiger, alte CPUs, an denen kaum noch Interesse besteht, vor den brand-aktuellen CPUs, zu testen. Der Leser sollte mit Bestürzung für einen Moment denken, PCGH habe die letzten Jahre verschlafen, um im nächsten Augenblick gedanklich erhellt zu werden, dass so etwas nicht sein kann ...
> Die Botschaft war: Natürlich leben und schreiben wir am Puls der Zeit.



Alt sind die _noch_ nicht. Wie Dave verlinkt hat, wurden sehr wohl Alder-Lake-Celerons (und -Pentiums) vorgestellt. Nur sind die halt weiterhin sehr viel lahmer als selbst ein Core i3 und sowas lahmes testen wir, unabhängig vom Alter, eigentlich nicht – da liegt der eigentliche Sarkasmus von Daves Post. Aber er funktioniert nicht so recht, denn Ende letzten Jahres hat Intel bekannt gegeben, dass diese Produktsparten künftig nur noch "Intel Processor" heißen werden. Das heißt Dave kann gar keine neuen Celerons haben, die fernab der für PCGH-Leser interessanten Leistungsbereiche testen könnte.


----------



## brooker (Heute um 18:30)

... ich glaube das es für die Community und darüber hinaus interessant zu wissen wäre, wenn bei allen Neuvorstellungen von Grafikkarten die Points per Day Leistung angegeben wird. Dazu lässt man die GPU einfach 3 WUs berechnen und gibt den höchsten PPD Wert mit der WU-Nummer an. Schon ist die Vergleichbarkeit hergestellt.


----------

